# 400w Club-Show Off Your 400w Pride And Joy



## upinchronic1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lets see what 400w can do... 

my pics are to come, my light is in the mail...


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 1, 2008)

dont be shy... I have seen these clubs on other formus and there fucking aesome for people who are just getting into growing, with the 400w hps, to get an idea of what a good space is, ventilation needed, methods, plus stealth ideas, it would be like brainstorm of cabs in a way... 

Someone get this thread started... You all know its going to be fucking tight shit..


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 1, 2008)

When I was setting up I used my 400 MH from germination to finish. I have an area 5'sq. that I now use for mothers and veg. It worked OK until I got the flowering room ( 2 1000 watt HPS) set up. Just a little looser buds. Good luck!!


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 1, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/70223d1203130102-my-first-grow-orecal4rs.jpg

there's a plant grown with a 400W... I'm a lil confused as to what your lookin for


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 1, 2008)

sorry, here it is


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 1, 2008)

2 1000? Your yeilds must be cherry..if only... but any way thanks man!!! Lets hope to see some pics...


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 1, 2008)

this is my favorite


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 1, 2008)

here is my room


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 1, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/70223d1203130102-my-first-grow-orecal4rs.jpg
> 
> there's a plant grown with a 400W... I'm a lil confused as to what your lookin for


Hey orecal, your the man, nice, THANK YOU! Hey its all good, your in the ballpark, pretty much anything resulting from a 400w, like your nice bush, posting your growspace would be reall nice...


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 1, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> 2 1000? Your yeilds must be cherry..if only... but any way thanks man!!! Lets hope to see some pics...


Trying to get pics up,have been having trouble,soon I hope, I get about 1/4 lb.every 2 weeks,keeps us smoking.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 1, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> here is my room


There we go, read my mind, keep em coming...Man those plants on the left cab are looking healthy, i like how close you have that light without a cooltube, sick, you must live in a cold area? Or is that oscilating fan thats doing the trick?


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 1, 2008)

right now though, both sides are being used as a flowering chamber. the 2 in the left side that don't look like they are budding are both males that I killed. the one in the middle on the left side is a hermie along with all the ones on the left side since they are all clones of the one. all these plants are no longer in there though. I have to get rid of everything I got so I'm flowering everything out right now, both sides of the room are completely filled with plants at the moment.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 1, 2008)

northern Illinois.... pretty cold, but I just have a fan blowing in between the lights and the plants to keep it cool, my temps are about 76 or 78 degrees during the day and drop to about 64 or 65 at night.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 1, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> this is my favorite


mmmmm.... here let me just take a pinch , ha i wish... but intrested in what strain also, this is my last q, i dont want to turn this into a gay interigation.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 1, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> northern Illinois.... pretty cold, but I just have a fan blowing in between the lights and the plants to keep it cool, my temps are about 76 or 78 degrees during the day and drop to about 64 or 65 at night.


yup im just above you, southern wisconsin, and the temps are working in my favor also. Bummer on two males and one hermy... better luck next time.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 1, 2008)

i wish I new. i named the plant orecal cause it has a story behind it. I got a couple buddies that go out to cali every year to work for someone and that is what they bring back, it always had a couple seeds here and there. then the guy moved to oregon this last year and the weed was NOT the same, but i knew it was the same genetics, he just moved to a different location. so I took one of the new seeds i found and tried to get what I used to get from the cali location. didn't work out as planned, the plant was hermie and it was the only seed I got to germinate, I;m in the process right now of flowering the rest of the clones out to make some hash with it. But i definately got what I was used to with the bud, just Full of seeds cause I didn't catch it in time to pick the sacks off (this was my very first plant ever).


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Shity orecal, you need to shop onling man! And do those 400w lights some justice, seeds arnet that expnsive. Orecal? You gave your name to a hermi? That must make you a hermi! ahhh!! a hermi!!! jk. But shity bro, well it should make some good hash i suppose...


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah, it will. I acually gave the name to the plant before i took it for RIU. i new I'd be getting rid of the plant soon enough cause it was hermie. it's funny I'm acually getting some good seeds today. my girls boss just got back from europe and grabbed some seeds for us while he was there. I have no idea what he got, but either way at least I know the genetics.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 1, 2008)

am i the only one that's got a 400W that has pics or what?????? come on people lets see some other plants done with 400W lights.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 1, 2008)

i second that shit, its like they scattered out of RIU


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 1, 2008)

im going to have to say bump


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 2, 2008)

i know there has to be more people wanting to show off their 400 watt pics

i just have 600 =/


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 2, 2008)

this is my first grow started under a 250w mh now under a 400w hps


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 2, 2008)

Now is this for grow ares with 1 400 or is 3 and 4 400 watt lights used together ok. I never use just 1 400 lowest single light I use for flower is 600 watt alone or few of those or couple 1000 watters but I have some pics with 3 400 watt lights doing a little grow


----------



## Little Tommy (Apr 2, 2008)

Not sure if this would qualify as there is not much height but my 
scrog is under 400 watt HPS. Has a couple weeks to go and started 
flushing last night.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 2, 2008)

Little Tommy said:


> Not sure if this would qualify as there is not much height but my
> scrog is under 400 watt HPS. Has a couple weeks to go and started
> flushing last night.



damn that's nice.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 2, 2008)

thc4me420 said:


> this is my first grow started under a 250w mh now under a 400w hps


how far along is it?


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 2, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Now is this for grow ares with 1 400 or is 3 and 4 400 watt lights used together ok. I never use just 1 400 lowest single light I use for flower is 600 watt alone or few of those or couple 1000 watters but I have some pics with 3 400 watt lights doing a little grow


I don't know what his intentions were. but so far all the pics have been with one 400W light.


----------



## edux10 (Apr 2, 2008)

I just got a 600 watt.. I love 400 watters though.. Way cooler than their bigger bro.. My friend uses one and his plants are looking good (great actually) 3 big plants under a 400watter then some clones that are flowering with supplementary floro's. If I can I will get you pics.. Same strains I grow.. Bubba Kush and Buddha's Sis..


----------



## edux10 (Apr 2, 2008)

Little Tommy said:


> Not sure if this would qualify as there is not much height but my
> scrog is under 400 watt HPS. Has a couple weeks to go and started
> flushing last night.


I like this.. Nice and small..


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 2, 2008)

edux10 said:


> I just got a 600 watt.. I love 400 watters though.. Way cooler than their bigger bro.. My friend uses one and his plants are looking good (great actually) 3 big plants under a 400watter then some clones that are flowering with supplementary floro's. If I can I will get you pics.. Same strains I grow.. Bubba Kush and Buddha's Sis..


nice... pics are always good! yeah i like my 400W. my temps are about 75 during the day.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 2, 2008)

thc- damn cant wait to see how it stacks out, just one? small cab?

Filthy- youll have to beg to join the club, and ill have to take a poll among the 400 watters to see if your a cool cat for the club. In the meantime sure post a pic, id like to see a big operation, it could be my future. We'd probably all like to see it. How can i turn you down man?

tommy- damn buitiful, got any pics that we can use to have a better immage of actuall size? Some pics just dont do justice, like that one thread with the two trees in a shed, the picture looked like the plant was growng in a 5 gallon bucked, the plant just totally dwarfed it, but i think he daid it was a 15 gallon bucket.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 2, 2008)

oh and yeild are a great thing to know


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 2, 2008)

i got two plants I'm chopping tonight that came out of my room... i can't wait to see what I get out of them.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Little Tommy said:


> Not sure if this would qualify as there is not much height but my
> scrog is under 400 watt HPS. Has a couple weeks to go and started
> flushing last night.


Actually this more than qualifys, this is it. Id love to see the cab you have it in, stealth? i imagine so but if not its a great way to go to keep a stealth operation as stealth as possible. Definatly post your harvest hear. Also how far to you keep your lights from the buds?


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 2, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> i got two plants I'm chopping tonight that came out of my room... i can't wait to see what I get out of them.


ME EITHER!! Hit us up with that.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 2, 2008)

i most certainly will. last night i threw everything else I got into flowering cause I just got some SKUNK #1 seeds....... I'm sooo stoked about that. i can't wait to start them, but have to do some major cleaning first cause I had the hermies, don't want to take the chance of impregnating the skunk


----------



## Little Tommy (Apr 2, 2008)

It is not really a stealth grow. I grow them low beacause I am physically challenged and it is much easier to give them the attention they need sitting down. The light is about 12" from the buds. This was my first attempt at a modified scrog. I grew them on top of the grid in order to more easily manage them. They are growing in 5 gal containers.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Little Tommy said:


> It is not really a stealth grow. I grow them low beacause I am physically challenged and it is much easier to give them the attention they need sitting down. The light is about 12" from the buds. This was my first attempt at a modified scrog. I grew them on top of the grid in order to more easily manage them. They are growing in 5 gal containers.


Physically challenged lol. i can see it now...

wikipedia.org
Scrog, the method for the fat asses of ameica who cant stand for more than 2 minuets due to the high levels of fat and low percentages of muscle mass. This method allows them to sit on there huge asses and use minmal energey 

ha!

No offense if you are indeed...

Well looks to me like your a naturall, cant weight to here some weight.

Oercal-hell yeah brother. Skunk, nice nice. i hope your still in the 400w club when that finishes.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 2, 2008)

400W Hps works for me , 
I found that 6x 4 foot plants work best rather than trying to grow big plants ,and after 2-3 grows change the bulb or it loses its intencity 

Heres some pic,s 

The set up.






2 of 6 white widows 






More widow


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 2, 2008)

shoots- id love to hear a yeild number..? shity pics but the buds are thick!


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 2, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> shoots- id love to hear a yeild number..? shity pics but the buds are thick!


ha ha yea pic,s are from a 1.3 maga.p phone, crappy 

The yield no, was about 1 x 1/2 months or 2 months heavy toking 4-5 grams a day mybe


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 2, 2008)

thats a pretty good yeild I'd say.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 2, 2008)

ahh i see, the 400w perse set up. Damn id also say thats alot. You must be imune to ww already!


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 2, 2008)

I dont think its possible to become imuned to white widow its lethal haha 

a friend gave me a bag of white rhino 2 nights ago and its 1 of my favorite smokes now, i never imagined both the WW or WR to taste so good, sweet with a knock out stoned


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 2, 2008)

have you ever had Skunk #1? or anyone for that matter? I'd like to know if there is anything I need to watch for or any other special shit for it.


----------



## jonnyk (Apr 2, 2008)

I had a friend who grew Skunk #1. He had them under a 400 HPS, and had 4 mothers that yielded over 3 ounces each plant. They were about 5 ft tall. Fat ass nugs!


----------



## re510 (Apr 2, 2008)

here's my closet, top is a 400w HPS and bottom is 12-CFL's for vegg.


----------



## re510 (Apr 2, 2008)

and here's what came out of it last time:


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 5, 2008)

heres some newer pics of my 400w hps grow


----------



## Mr Green Man (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is my grow

1x 400W MH/HPS

It's my first ever grow.

These are Ak47 Clones
I vegged for 20 Days and this is day 18 of flowering.
There in DWC.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 5, 2008)

vegged for 6 weeks,,flowering just over 2 weeks,,,it's a 430 watt Son Agro,,but it must count,,whats 30 watts,,,oh yeah,,that's only 2 plants

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## cali-high (Apr 5, 2008)

Ist grow indoors not bad. buds wernt to dense but they were kills


----------



## mingusdew (Apr 5, 2008)

400hps after about the 3rd node...stretched a bit, now im gonna start flower with a new hortilux blue instead
lower budz





before a trim






better shots of a lower bud


----------



## Bizzler (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's my 400w HPS Grow Cab
I have 6 in Flower


----------



## Strider9880 (Apr 5, 2008)

NL x Skunk first grow 400 MH veg, 400 HPS flowering


----------



## Mr Green Man (Apr 5, 2008)

They look real nice.
I ment to say, I 8 clones in mine.

I have no idea what it's going to end up like.

Mingusdew they are some nice buds.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn hole and mr green man those are some fucking jungles in there. I want to see them when there coming around to finishing time

Love the set ups, and mingusdew, that top bud is tasty looking. 

Id like to know, hole, what you have for ventilation? Your box is pretty close to the size of mine, same with bisser, thanks.

Keep em coming! Feel free to share the love.


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 5, 2008)

mingusdew said:


> 400hps after about the 3rd node...stretched a bit, now im gonna start flower with a new hortilux blue instead
> lower budz
> 
> 
> ...


how far along is she?


----------



## HoLE (Apr 5, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Damn hole and mr green man those are some fucking jungles in there. I want to see them when there coming around to finishing time
> 
> Love the set ups, and mingusdew, that top bud is tasty looking.
> 
> ...


thxs upinchronic,,I have total overkill for venting,,,,495 cfm 6 inch in-line exhaust fan,,had to put a variable speed controller on it,,and it is currently on as low as it goes,,you can check it out here https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/49801-homemade-cool-tube-cab.html ,, thxs again

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 5, 2008)

nice, i will, hey, im just serving justice.

Also where do you get the variable changers, i can only find the three speeders..?


----------



## mingusdew (Apr 5, 2008)

IRT ?'s

It was about...8 weeks into flowering in those pics. Was the only female I had so I grew it a little big. Now I have 2 paradise seeds opiums, an orange bud, and a grand daddy purps.

Still haven't tried any but it was just bagseed.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 5, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> nice, i will, hey, im just serving justice.
> 
> Also where do you get the variable changers, i can only find the three speeders..?


got it at Home dePOT,,,called Lutron Fan Control,,Fully Variable,,good for up to 5 amps

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## upinchronic1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah thats where i went, but shitt, maby they were out...ill check again.

yes i will



HoLE said:


> got it at Home dePOT,,,called Lutron Fan Control,,Fully Variable,,good for up to 5 amps
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

I finally got the dry weight from my last harvest...... 2 plants- 3 ounces, 20 grams. so almost 4 ounces..... I'm ok with that. it's just too bad the plants are hermie.


----------



## hoove17 (May 6, 2008)

This is my Cinderella baby at 25 days under a 400w HPS


----------



## Peg (May 19, 2008)

Jeeze is it winter cause that girlies' got some snow  !!!


----------



## Mr Green Man (May 19, 2008)

Here is my 400 Watt garden 1 day before harvest.


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

Mr Green Man said:


> Here is my 400 Watt garden 1 day before harvest.


looks awesome.... what strain is that?


----------



## HoLE (May 19, 2008)

tried to find this thread a couple days ago,,here's my 2 30 inch 12 headed girls under a 430,,almost harvest time

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

Looks good hole......nice job


----------



## Mr Green Man (May 19, 2008)

Nice HoLE

Ak47.
DWC grow.


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 19, 2008)

Mr Green Man said:


> Here is my 400 Watt garden 1 day before harvest.


Godamn nice, makes me really jealous im not going to be able to use my 400 watter, fuck, im going to have to stick with 2 150wers for stealth concerns. Love it. Did you harvest yet? Also would that be a digital?


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 19, 2008)

HoLE said:


> tried to find this thread a couple days ago,,here's my 2 30 inch 12 headed girls under a 430,,almost harvest time
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Nice, you should hit that harvesting up here. 12 headed girls? Just two plants i assume, crazyness


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Godamn nice, makes me really jealous im not going to be able to use my 400 watter, fuck, im going to have to stick with 2 150wers for stealth concerns. Love it. Did you harvest yet? Also would that be a digital?



you started this thread didn't you...... and your not using your 400W light??????
not cool.



I think you are out of the club man..............












hahahaha j/k


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 19, 2008)

Haha, buted off my own thread? Damn, harsh. You 400w clubers dont fuck around, i can see. lol. Yeah ik, its definatly not cool. I still have one though, does that count?
Can i just observe? i wont even bother with posting my pathetic 300 watts. Maby if i add 100 watts in cfls?


----------



## ORECAL (May 19, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Haha, buted off my own thread? Damn, harsh. You 400w clubers dont fuck around, i can see. lol. Yeah ik, its definatly not cool. I still have one though, does that count?
> Can i just observe? i wont even bother with posting my pathetic 300 watts. Maby if i add 100 watts in cfls?



hahaha....... we'll think about it.........


why aren't you using the 400 anyway?


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 19, 2008)

ha, it just takes to much noise to cool the fucker. I got a 500cfm blower, and although its damn quite for a blower, its just not possible to silence it completly, as i found out from following fullmetaljackets journal. I cant really go any bigger than a dresser in size. Unless... Anyone know of a cab design where i could have silent ventilation for a 400w?


----------



## Mr Green Man (May 19, 2008)

Ye, I havested the top buds and branches and left all the under growth. I don't know how much I will get but I'm hoping that there is at least 4oz there. and I think that there is at least half that amount still growing.

I will be posting my results in my havest jurnal, if anyone is intersted check it out. there are a load of photos and info on what I am doing. 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/72506-ak47-double-layer-harvest-jurnal.html


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 19, 2008)

Mr Green Man said:


> Ye, I havested the top buds and branches and left all the under growth. I don't know how much I will get but I'm hoping that there is at least 4oz there. and I think that there is at least half that amount still growing.
> 
> I will be posting my results in my havest jurnal, if anyone is intersted check it out. there are a load of photos and info on what I am doing.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/72506-ak47-double-layer-harvest-jurnal.html


Oh dude at least, is that your estimate for the totall weight? Or do you mean 8 zips totall? Post your harvest here!


----------



## Mr Green Man (May 19, 2008)

Well I'm want at least 6oz, I will be dissapionted with less. 8oz would be great and any more than that and I will be delited, but as this was my first grow I really don't know.

I will continue to post my havest details in my jurnal beacuse I don't want take over this thread and there are people who are interested in the results of my havest, who are watching that thread. 

But here are a few more pics including what is left of my grow and a not very good pic of the buds, you can't see most of them this closit goes back about 1 Meter.


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Jun 9, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Unless... Anyone know of a cab design where i could have silent ventilation for a 400w?


i would also love this
doesnt need to be completely silent but i would jus like it to be pretty quiet because my grow is gunna be takin place in my bedroom

and Mr Green Man i give u props
looks VERY nice
first grow u said?


----------



## eachnewhour (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's my 400w setup. You can see the filter and the fan up there, and a silencer aswell. Pretty quiet with closed doors, I must say.

The plant without trichs is a NYCD and the sugarcoated one is C99. Five weeks flowering.


----------



## Mr Green Man (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry about the very slow reaplie.

Yes it was my first grow, and insadently it went a lot better than my current grow is. I'm in week 2 of flowering, and I have had root rot, Heat Stress, and loads of stretch. It's just too damn hot at this time of year.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 10, 2008)

eachnewhour said:


> Here's my 400w setup. You can see the filter and the fan up there, and a silencer aswell. Pretty quiet with closed doors, I must say.
> 
> The plant without trichs is a NYCD and the sugarcoated one is C99. Five weeks flowering.





Mr Green Man said:


> Sorry about the very slow reaplie.
> 
> Yes it was my first grow, and insadently it went a lot better than my current grow is. I'm in week 2 of flowering, and I have had root rot, Heat Stress, and loads of stretch. It's just too damn hot at this time of year.


both looks great guys..... nice going.


----------



## tech209 (Jun 18, 2008)

400w hps nirvana hindu kush....started with 4 seeds,3 sprouted,2 were females,vegg'd with cfl's and flowered in hps,cloned 30 plants from 1 of the 2 mama plants,rooted in about 2 1/2 weeks,straight 12/12


----------



## Mr Green Man (Jun 19, 2008)

looking good.
Real Good.

I got 12oz off my grow. Not bad for a first time. .8 gramms per watt or something.

My current grow didn't go so well. only expecting half that.


----------



## tech209 (Jun 19, 2008)

nice about 10 oz total out of mine .....during the grow i couldnt help myself so i was pickin buds off like crazy and quick drying them.............


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 19, 2008)

looking awesome..... way to show off those 400W buds!!


----------



## cocoxxx (Jun 19, 2008)

i here 400s are great for scrogs, making good use of the light, has anyone acheived the g per watt using this method???


----------



## tech209 (Jun 19, 2008)

my next grow imma grow in a smaller area 

5-5 gallon buckets either soil or hydro still not sure
2x2x6 closet with 400w mh/hps

5 different starins......................


----------



## cocoxxx (Jun 19, 2008)

tech209 said:


> my next grow imma grow in a smaller area
> 
> 5-5 gallon buckets either soil or hydro still not sure
> 2x2x6 closet with 400w mh/hps
> ...


 
and the strains are ??


----------



## buceye (Jun 19, 2008)

here is my 400 just finished and smoked it all up only veg the clones for 3 weeks! (Growing again now with a 1000w on top and 400w under the canopy)


----------



## tech209 (Jun 19, 2008)

cocoxxx said:


> and the strains are ??


for sure: nirvana's:ak48,PPP,ice

still not sure on either:

nirvana-blue mystic,indoor mix,Bubbelicious,Hawaiian x Skunk, Master Kush,new purple power,northern light x haze,white rhino,white widow

 De Sjamaan-purple widow

greenhouse seeds-white widow

kc brains-mango

paradise seeds-sweet purple

Reserva Privada -purple wreck



 


buceye said:


> here is my 400 just finished and smoked it all up only veg the clones for 3 weeks! (Growing again now with a 1000w on top and 400w under the canopy)


good job...................


----------



## cocoxxx (Jun 19, 2008)

ak48 is some serious dank, whats PPP ???


----------



## rustymetal (Jun 19, 2008)

buceye said:


> here is my 400 just finished and smoked it all up only veg the clones for 3 weeks! (Growing again now with a 1000w on top and 400w under the canopy)


Why would you put it under your plants? your encouraging them to stop growing upwards?


----------



## Techna (Jun 19, 2008)

Hindu Kush 400w HPS

Fox Farm ocean forrest soil
Grow Big, Tiger Bloom
10 Weeks


----------



## rolln1up (Jun 19, 2008)

Just a little bag seed under a 400 watter


----------



## Techna (Jun 19, 2008)

rolln1up said:


> Just a little bag seed under a 400 watter




Im a little high right now...but what the fuck am i looking at?


----------



## BCst1ckyGr33n (Jun 19, 2008)

this was some of my shit.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jun 20, 2008)

mmm bravo, techna. That looks GREAAAT! As toney the tiger bloom tiger would say hehehehe. Hey where did you get the kush if you dont mind me asking?




Techna said:


> Hindu Kush 400w HPS
> 
> Fox Farm ocean forrest soil
> Grow Big, Tiger Bloom
> 10 Weeks


----------



## tokezalot420 (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 20, 2008)

here is one of my latest pic https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/137151d1213997206-my-first-grow-garden-f106.jpg

It's a 430 watt hps, I also have a 400 watt mh conversion bulb for veg. I have the 430 watt hps bulb in now.

You can see lots of pics of the room and plants in my journal in my signature.


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Jun 20, 2008)

I would just like to let everyone know... this thread made my night. Bud porn of this high quality always makes me excited. And now, if you'll excuse me, I have to change my undies XP


----------



## jonez (Jun 21, 2008)

^Consider crotchless.

How deep does the light of a 400 penetrate effectively? It is reported to decrease rapidly but some of your pics suggest otherwise. (anyone recall the inverse square law)? 

I would have thought the 400s and 430s would be better suited for a scrog but now have to rethink that. BTW...awesome thread.


----------



## Mr Green Man (Jun 22, 2008)

Yep, Experance has shown me that 400 in an inclused space performs better than you would expect, by just looking at the numbers.


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Jun 23, 2008)

tech209 said:


> my next grow imma grow in a smaller area
> 
> 5-5 gallon buckets either soil or hydro still not sure
> 2x2x6 closet with 400w mh/hps
> ...


be sure to keep us posted i really wanna see ur results
this summer im prolly gunna do the same thing like same size cab n everything just 4 plants rather then 5


----------



## johnny5fingers (Jun 25, 2008)

Some great looking bud guys and girls. You obviously have the grow thing down.
Ive been down the 1000 watt road and you can grow some great stuff under lots of wattage.
But I like the 400 watt lights now, for small setups they work very well without much amp draw and lower heat, especially if you vent the hoods.
I find a 400 starts to deminish noticably after about 12 to 15 inches. But even with a 1000 watts some of the lower branches dont fill in like the upper buds.
A 400 watt with a decent hood on a track can do 4 or 5 very nice plants.
So you do get pretty good bang for you buck.
Thanks for all the juicy pics.


----------



## noahdagrower84 (Jun 27, 2008)

hey orecal what do you use for your sideing? is it foil?


----------



## lvjay702 (Jun 27, 2008)

Heres a few pics of my 400 hps at work! comments welcome


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jun 27, 2008)

heres my first grow under a 400, took me hours to find these bad girls... now im running 2 cool tubes, much better penetration....


----------



## smoove (Jun 27, 2008)

400 Club! Great work guys! There are some sweet shots and great grows in here already. Here's my entry.


*400w cab grow from start to finish:*











* Which resulted in this:

*


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Jun 27, 2008)

damn smoove that looks like very tasty
what was the dry weight?


----------



## tech209 (Jun 28, 2008)

deff need a rep for that 400w grow....................


----------



## BRSkunk (Jun 28, 2008)

Smoove real REAL NICE.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jun 29, 2008)

VERY nice... 

i think the dimensions of the can, strain, though i think its purple c99, and yeild would be orgasmic to know



smoove said:


> 400 Club! Great work guys! There are some sweet shots and great grows in here already. Here's my entry.
> 
> 
> *400w cab grow from start to finish:*
> ...


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Jul 4, 2008)

hey tech209 hows that 2x2x6 grow comin along?
im startin mine this week probably


----------



## bonz (Jul 4, 2008)

well i geusse i need to get in on this. this is my 400 watter, i have 8 chemo here. io topped all except the 3 in the back of the room. the room is 4x4x7, vented through a 450 cfm fan with 2 odor socks ( they suck) raised from clone, used botanicares pure blend nutes all the way through. the latest pic`s are from about 3 days ago ( 40 days flowering)


----------



## greenleaf (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Bonz...looks great...Iwanna grow like that


----------



## GreenGold (Jul 4, 2008)

heres 5 skunk 1 mothers at 1 week flowering

under 2 MH400watters


----------



## tech209 (Jul 4, 2008)

ipleedthe5th said:


> hey tech209 hows that 2x2x6 grow comin along?
> im startin mine this week probably



had to kill em off cuz here in the valley is just wayyyyyyyyyy to hot right now in the summer so imma hold up till sept ........also tired of crossin my fingers hopin that i get a bitch so wut imma do is hit up some fem seeds ......hows urs..


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Jul 5, 2008)

im still jus gatherin all of the materials but i almost got everything
i have a hook for clones n everything im probably gunna go wit some blue dream
do u ever deal wit clones instead of waitin 4 girls?


----------



## tech209 (Jul 7, 2008)

everyone acts shady when asked if they got a clone or not.....dont know why but wutevers .......so instead of going thru the middle man i just go with seeds but only this time imma get some ferm seeds.......


----------



## bonz (Jul 7, 2008)

seem to be having trouble with my pic`s. they keep disapearing from my posts so i`ll try again with my lates. these are mostly from day 44 of flowering.


----------



## Mr Green Man (Jul 7, 2008)

Only Day 44. WOW

That is some of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## bonz (Jul 13, 2008)

updated my journal tonight with some more pic`s, so i thought i`d do the same here.
day 50 tonight, i`ll just do a couple tonight.


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Jul 13, 2008)

looks delicious bonz
nice grow


----------



## RandyRocket (Jul 13, 2008)

Here a pic ftom today  

3 girls under a 430 watt hps with 8 26 watt cfl's for side/bottom lighting.


----------



## bonz (Jul 14, 2008)

shit man, those look like thier going to have nice cola`s. what week are they?


----------



## RandyRocket (Jul 14, 2008)

bonz said:


> shit man, those look like thier going to have nice cola`s. what week are they?


 
If you are asking about mine then day 73, day 26 flower. I have lots of pics in my journal.


----------



## bonz (Jul 14, 2008)

i`ll have look then. good luck.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright, thanks for making this thread as cool as i thought it could be. But im going to ask one thing...

Post:
-harvest weight
-strains
-high type

Just to give a little benifficial info to us dabbling in this fine art of growing, info that can give us inspiriration. Sweet thanks. just to the best of your knowledge PEACE

I love 400wers, im itchen so bad to run my 400w lumatek, just got to get out of my pops place. 

Id love to see a verticle grow. anyone?


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Jul 18, 2008)

we gotta keep this thread alive
any1 got any updates on there 400w grow?
i wud be posting my own pics but sadly my grow keeps gettin postponed 4 numerous reasons =/


----------



## bonz (Jul 18, 2008)

i had to take my 3 plants that weren`t topped down because of hermie flowers. 5 left. my harvest weight so far from 3 plants is 261 grams or 9 ounces wet, the strain is jordan of the islands chemo, the hig is a heavy hitter, good for pain and sleep. from what iv`s been reading almost all his seeds hermie neer the end. this was the best pheno from the bag. i will post the rest of the weights when i take the rest down next week.


----------



## HydroChron (Jul 18, 2008)

was that done with a 400w?


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Jul 18, 2008)

all that frum 3 plants?
bet u cant wait till u harvest the rest gaha


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 154393

Heres my 400w. Started with cfl's and been with this for a week and change i think.


----------



## bonz (Jul 18, 2008)

the 3 i took down were about 2 to 2.5 feet tall and done under a 430 watt hps. vegged under 4 20 watt phillips natural daylight flouro`s for about 4 weeks. the rest will come down about wednesday next week after about 72 hours of dark, then cop chop.i`ll post those to


----------



## HydroChron (Jul 18, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> View attachment 154394
> 
> View attachment 154393
> 
> Heres my 400w. Started with cfl's and been with this for a week and change i think.


 
are they from bagseed?


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 18, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> are they from bagseed?


Si senor!


----------



## HydroChron (Jul 19, 2008)

would you consider what it came from "good" middies?


----------



## owixomen (Jul 19, 2008)

hey everyone just got finished up reading though this awsome thread and i will go take picks of my 400 watt girls 1 week into flower and post them here in a few mins. keep on growing that fire everyone. pease!

~smokes Up~


----------



## owixomen (Jul 19, 2008)

actually ill post tomorrow my girls are sleeping and i don't want to disturb them


----------



## RandyRocket (Jul 19, 2008)

Update on mine.

#1 is 42.75"
#3 is 49.25"
#5 is 43.38"

There are 6 clones on the side.







The big ones are 79 days old and 32nd day of flowering.

I have a 430 hps and six 26 watt cfl's for bottom lighting.


----------



## owixomen (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow!!!! Dude well done i like the bottom lighting alot. Do u know if it helps at all like did u grow with just the 400 at one point just wondering?


----------



## RandyRocket (Jul 20, 2008)

owixomen said:


> Wow!!!! Dude well done i like the bottom lighting alot. Do u know if it helps at all like did u grow with just the 400 at one point just wondering?


Thank,
I don't know if it helps but the bottom leaves do bend tword the light. As this is my first grow I have nothing to compare.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is my 400 Setup. First time grow too! And a close up pic of the snow season on week flower 6! There looking yummy!


----------



## RandyRocket (Jul 20, 2008)

DeweyKox said:


> Here is my 400 Setup. First time grow too! And a close up pic of the snow season on week flower 6! There looking yummy!


 
Nice,

that 2nd pic is making my mouth water.


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey all, 400w Club Here, not so photogenic though, based my design on the supercloset. Is there any kinda reference as too dried yield of 400w vs the dried yield of 600w or 1000w? From what I understand the larger lights will make a denser heavier nugget. I just cannot imagine more than 55,000 lumens in a cabinet, I already feel like I have a little piece of the sun in there.


----------



## bonz (Jul 20, 2008)

more light bigger grow space more bud. even with the same space more light nore bud. thats obvious


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 20, 2008)

Right right. So I was asking about a reference table or chart on yields over the 3 different ranges. I was not questioning its obviousness


----------



## DWR (Jul 20, 2008)

this is my grow atm... some early california clones.........


----------



## bonz (Jul 20, 2008)

here are to many variables to say the yield dif between the wattages, heat food temp and on and on. topped and untopped


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jul 21, 2008)

pickin up my 400W lumatek and an aircooled hood tomorrow, imma give my clones bout another week or two before i swap out my CFLs. DWR whats good bruh bruh?


----------



## RandyRocket (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is an update on my 430 hps grow.


----------



## nacho libre (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey fellow 400 watterz ! here's what i got from my 400w setup....grow is from last year ( small operation of course ) and the strain of plant is Aurora Indica , grown hydroponically ....i believe these plants were in their 5th or 6th week of flowering. I have lots more pics of this grow if interested and too with being new here i plan on posting pics of a new grow room which is under construction and will need suggestion to its completion. Oh yeah - btw - anyone using the WaterFarm system for their grow ? Got some questions about it ....alright - thanks everyone.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jul 27, 2008)

how close can you get an aircooled hood to the canopy wid a four hunned watter...?


----------



## overfiend (Jul 27, 2008)

here are some pics from my 400watt mh and 2 cfls i do a small perpetual grow and use the space directly under the light for the ladies that are farther along and the edges and darker corners to put new plants in to get flowering until i pick the ones directly under so far so good i get 2-4 plants every 2-4 weeks it hasent been consistant yet but i'm still looking for better ways the last pic is my most recent harvested plant


----------



## Sick (Jul 27, 2008)

Well here is my set up. Veg with Cfl and flower with hps. One day I'll have dual set up Mh and Hps. Soon


----------



## overfiend (Jul 27, 2008)

love this thread i'm glad to see we can all get good buds w/ a 400 watter.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 27, 2008)

My next grow will have 7 plants. Currently about to harvest 2, but with the clones coming in soon, I will have 7 to harvest. Should be interesting. I initially only want to have 6 at all times on the 400. But for personal stash, 400 is a smash!


----------



## bonz (Jul 28, 2008)

well i just finished doing my trimming tonight from my 430 watter and my final total dry was 7 ounces. not bad considering i had a heat issue that set me back a bit.


----------



## bterz (Jul 28, 2008)

that is BEAUTIFUL. 7oz's off how many plants?


----------



## bonz (Jul 28, 2008)

8 plants about 1.5 feet to 2.5 feet tall 5 i topped and 3 left alone. my grow is in my signature. i had to take 3 untopped ones down a while back because the heat screwed them. lost a bit of weight there .


----------



## johnny5fingers (Jul 28, 2008)

Ivjay720 Your plants are looking very good, nice sized buds. Looks like they are not too long till chop time.
Good luck


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, I had no clue a light in the 400 range would give such yield! Maybe there still really wet?


----------



## bonz (Jul 29, 2008)

been smkin it and there dry. just right into jars for curing.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Jul 29, 2008)

Here are some pics from a few different harvests. All using a 400watt HPS with a cheap ass $40 batwing reflector and a bulb from Home Depot. I did however use a 465cfm fan, FF nutes, and I have a horticulture degree. So not everything was budget, lol.

I just got a 600watt half way through my last grow, and just got Co2 for my next one wed. So I guess I'm out of the club now. It was fun while it lasted! 

Most of the pics of my Purple Urkel, because thats my favorite. But there are some of some GDP and some other strains.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 29, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## HydroChron (Jul 30, 2008)

where did you get you seeds? locally or online?


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Aug 8, 2008)

everyones grows r lookin very nice
very big buds bongrippinbob


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 8, 2008)

Mine came from clones from my local shop, there and Nirvana.nl

And thanks Ipleed.


----------



## Barako (Aug 8, 2008)

I picked up a dub($20) and got 1 seed and here it is on Miracle grow soil. 250w hps


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 9, 2008)

nice pics. keep them coming


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sick said:


> Well here is my set up. Veg with Cfl and flower with hps. One day I'll have dual set up Mh and Hps. Soon



I like your setup. what type of reflective material did you use?


----------



## DrKran (Aug 9, 2008)

Here are some pics from my Sensi Skunk 400w Grow





































Dr.Kran
My current Grow: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/94924-indoor-grow-blueberry-cream-caramel.html


----------



## bonz (Aug 9, 2008)

hey dr what is that bumpy stuff on the walls


----------



## DrKran (Aug 9, 2008)

bonz said:


> hey dr what is that bumpy stuff on the walls


That is Reflective Insulation Foil.  I use that and Mylar.


----------



## bonz (Aug 9, 2008)

just curious because i have had hot spot issues if it`s not flat and smooth. but if it works


----------



## DrKran (Aug 9, 2008)

bonz said:


> just curious because i have had hot spot issues if it`s not flat and smooth. but if it works


Yea it actually works pretty well. No hotspots and it keeps the walls cool, not as reflective as Mylar but really good.

Dr.K


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 9, 2008)

Here are some pics from my 400w bagseed grow!











I'm about three and half weeks in!






These are all from side stalks too! I can't wait until they all fill in!!!


----------



## sleeper05 (Aug 9, 2008)

I've used a 400w HPS for 2 grows and I'm in my third now with a DWC setup, the first 2 being soil grows. Here are some pics. Oh and the first was bagseed off some good shit. The second grow is another bagseed with a Burmese x FI aka "420" that my friend brought back from one of the seed shops. The third setup "in right now" is clones of the 420 and I just picked up some Blueberry clones "hoping they will take here soon" from a friend.


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks nice as shit! On the dwc do you use anyhing to bring the water up to the medim or do u just use the whispers and air stones 24hours? and does that tape keep all the light out?


----------



## sleeper05 (Aug 10, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> Looks nice as shit! On the dwc do you use anyhing to bring the water up to the medim or do u just use the whispers and air stones 24hours? and does that tape keep all the light out?


No I haven't used anything to bring the water up to the medium other than... more water in the rubbermaids. And yes I do run my air pumps 24/7. The tape seems to do the trick since I haven't noticed much for algae growing in the them and I do regular changes where I switch out the bottoms every week and clean out the old used resevoir.


----------



## Kludge (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow, you guys have some amazing plants! I especially love the purple ones, I have got to get me some of that shit.

Here's my first grow ever, it's just some bag seed from some random bag I had sometime over the last year. I vegged it for 3 weeks and I'm now into the 8th week of flowering. I'm pretty sure this will be an 8 weeker so I hope to harvest next weekend. I'll be suprised if I don't get 2oz off this thing dried but I'll be happy with 1.5.

I'm really shocked at how big the main cola is. I know it's not Amsterdam huge but for some dude growing bag seed in his closet with a 400W HPS, it's not bad.







I cut a lot of smaller branches as it was flowering; if they weren't performing as well as the other branches. Because of that the plant was able to focus its energy into the higher performing branches and now these lower branches are so heavy they can barely hold themselves up. Now I know about super cropping so I do just the light pinch thing to strengthen limbs so I won't have that problem in the future.








I've ordered White Widow and Bubble Gum knock off seeds (not the original breeders) from marijuana-seeds.nl and hope to have those going next week. No more bag seed weed for me!


----------



## bonz (Aug 10, 2008)

what do you meen kniock off seeds. what does he call them


----------



## overfiend (Aug 10, 2008)

here are a few from my 400 watt mh i dont have a hps but the mh seems to work fine for me.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

how far along are you?


----------



## overfiend (Aug 10, 2008)

i picked this one 2 weeks ago it's hard to tell how long i leave em in flower for i do the add 2 every 2 weeks and pick 2 every 2 weeks method
here is another one it smells grapy as hell


----------



## eclipsespilce (Aug 10, 2008)

You see, I've got the space, and the drive to go HPS, but I'm just SCARED. How do I tie into the exhaust fan already existing in my bathroom? How do I compensate for the extra power usage??? I'm thinking of going HPS only for flowering, going on what I've read. I've had great success Veging with CPL, but on my first flowering, I'm a bit upset at the small size of the buds so far. I see these guys with buds bigger than coke cans, and...man... my buds are about 2" each, but I have over 20 on a single plant.
Do I want 1-2 big ass buds, or 20 small ones???
Plus, I live near an airport...do I want some fancy radar picking up my growroom??
These are the things keeping me from joining your club. Hopefully, I will be able to overcome them, and enjoy the success you guys have!


----------



## overfiend (Aug 10, 2008)

eclipsespilce said:


> You see, I've got the space, and the drive to go HPS, but I'm just SCARED. How do I tie into the exhaust fan already existing in my bathroom? How do I compensate for the extra power usage??? I'm thinking of going HPS only for flowering, going on what I've read. I've had great success Veging with CPL, but on my first flowering, I'm a bit upset at the small size of the buds so far. I see these guys with buds bigger than coke cans, and...man... my buds are about 2" each, but I have over 20 on a single plant.
> Do I want 1-2 big ass buds, or 20 small ones???
> Plus, I live near an airport...do I want some fancy radar picking up my growroom??
> These are the things keeping me from joining your club. Hopefully, I will be able to overcome them, and enjoy the success you guys have!


dont be scared to go w/ a hps set-up the 400 watters are'nt bad at all i have a 400 watt MH, 3 fans, a few cfl's in my clone room and a 175 watt mh for veg room and my electric bill only went up like $25.
as far as the buds go they may just need to flower longer maybe they're not ready yet? when they start to swell they blow up pretty quick


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 10, 2008)

sleeper05 said:


> No I haven't used anything to bring the water up to the medium other than... more water in the rubbermaids. And yes I do run my air pumps 24/7. The tape seems to do the trick since I haven't noticed much for algae growing in the them and I do regular changes where I switch out the bottoms every week and clean out the old used resevoir.


That is such a good idea to switch out the rubbermaids. And thank you for letting me know about the dwc cause i am about to do something similar using two buckets and i dont want to top feed, i would rather just use the air pump and not have to get a submersible one. do you fill the water all the way to the bottom of the netpot in early veg?


----------



## sleeper05 (Aug 10, 2008)

If you are cloning you want the water to be into the rockwool so that the aerated water can get in there. Here's a pic of some clones that I'm going to keep as mothers. I just use an old bucket that's about 1.5 gal. Cut holes for the pots in the lid and wrapped it in black duct tape. I only run a single mini aquarium pump into the top as well. This is in a closet that's beside my bed it never seems to keep me awake. I use to keep it in my kitchen cause it's really the only place with decent sun light. I now keep it under 4 - 4' veg. florecents.


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 10, 2008)

so the tube going down into the medium is going down to the air stones in the res right?


----------



## sleeper05 (Aug 11, 2008)

ya that's completely right. bubbleponics just seemed like the way to go for right now.

I have thought about getting a fogger for my setups in the basement where I could lower the water level and run the fogger in a seperate tub but pipe it into the bottoms of the rubbermaids to "fog" the lower roots and still keep the fog contained. 

My next step is going to be purchasing an inline fan and making a cool tube for my 1000w HPS light that just sits around right now because i know it'll make too much heat for my plants. 

I've also been trying to think of a way to run a vertical grow but still have it be like bubbleponics.


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 11, 2008)

yea that will def be a challenge. the bubbleponics the they sell at stealthhydro use a water delivery system that has a submersible but that to me wouldnt be true bubbleponics. ya know? also if you ever run into light leak problems with your rubbermiads i have found that it works reall well to spray the outside with a flat black spray paint while it have the lid on it. spray it really well before you cut your holes and make sure that u r careful not to get any inside. That once it is coated let it dry all the way and then cover it will you choice color tape. White would be best to reflect heat. And since you coverd the paint with the tape it wont come off but still works as a COMPLETE light blocker. Works great with light leaking on bucket setups. Or just could just find black tubs but that is easier said then done, ive looked


----------



## sleeper05 (Aug 11, 2008)

I looked at that bubbleponics rubbermaid by stealthydro and that's what gave me the idea to raise the water. Cause really as long as you're putting the air into the water the roots will take it all. I thought there had to be a gap where there could be roots at the top of the bucket to receive air while the bottom ones would take in the nutes. They were growing fine that way but i'm always open to try new things so i raised the water... we'll see what happens. Really by doing this I'm able to add more nutes to the rez but still keeping the ppm the same = more for the plants. The last change I was at only about 10gal and now I brought it to about 13gal. 

That's a really good idea about the paint and then being able to put white tape on there. I will look into doing that because I always have one extra rez for my next weeks change out. I could paint it this week and then tape it up white. I've looked for the black colored ones as well I know what ya mean.


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 11, 2008)

yea ive found that instead of going to every store that "might" have black buckets or tubs, its better to do it this way. They white tape is key though becuase the paint will chip if put under stress. but once the tape is there is there to seal it. i havent had an issue yet. I tried just painting it, before i thought about taping and learned my lesson. I am about to do that same thing your doing only with buckets. im gonna do one top water feed and one "bubbleponics" the real way. no water delivery system, just bubbles. And see which does better and/or the defferences in the two.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Aug 11, 2008)

so im thinking of running my exhaust from my hood into the attic...any feedback on whether or not i should cut a hole in my cieling...? 2'x4'x8' closet, 160 cfm fan...oh yea and would a dimmer switch be a good speed control? noise wouldnt be too much of an issue cuz i wanna thro the fan in the attic at the end of the run. lemme know ur thots...


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 11, 2008)

Venting into the attic will cause humidity and mold issues up there. Also, if you live in a cold climate with snow, you will melt the snow on your house and make it stand out. If possible, find another way to do it.


----------



## DeweyKox (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is my first attempt harvest bagseed using the 400. Only 2 plants, but have 7 now in flowering.


----------



## sleeper05 (Aug 11, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> yea ive found that instead of going to every store that "might" have black buckets or tubs, its better to do it this way. They white tape is key though becuase the paint will chip if put under stress. but once the tape is there is there to seal it. i havent had an issue yet. I tried just painting it, before i thought about taping and learned my lesson. I am about to do that same thing your doing only with buckets. im gonna do one top water feed and one "bubbleponics" the real way. no water delivery system, just bubbles. And see which does better and/or the defferences in the two.



You will have to keep a journal of that. I would like to see the difference between the two.


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope there is one. Im also think of putting a control of Fox Farm Ocean Forest because i want to get the entire spectrum of the same type. Hoping it works out well. Im also gonna do sog on half.


----------



## lovethegreen (Aug 11, 2008)

*Dried & cured*


----------



## DeweyKox (Aug 13, 2008)

Not much for 2 plants first harvest, so close to taking a taste. few more days and its ready for a test drive.


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 17, 2008)

Well I am going to be in the 400W Club soon because I might be getting a Stealth PC Case box with a 400W CFL.


----------



## pacman123 (Aug 17, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Well I am going to be in the 400W Club soon because I might be getting a Stealth PC Case box with a 400W CFL.


I thought the 400 watt club was people using 400w HPS? In fact, yeah, that's what it is so you won't be in the club.


----------



## DeweyKox (Aug 17, 2008)

HAHA, too funny


----------



## stankers (Aug 17, 2008)

Top 44 under a 400 watt hps.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 17, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Well I am going to be in the 400W Club soon because I might be getting a Stealth PC Case box with a 400W CFL.


 
How the hell can you fit 400watts worth of CFLs in a PC case??? Maybe the "equivalent" of 400watts, but you can't fit 400watts in a PC case, it is just too small. If it is the equivalent of 400watts, that means you are using something like 100watts of CFLs.


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe thats it.....Something equal to it......

-Thanks.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 17, 2008)

If its something equal to it, than this is barely any light. It is the same amount of lumens that a standard incandescent bulb would put off. HID lights put off a lot more lumens per watt compared to a standard bulb. With that "equivelent to 400watt setup", you will have way less lumens than even a 250watt HID light would produce. Those PC cases are garbage. Invest in a decent cab, and go from there.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 17, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> If its something equal to it, than this is barely any light. It is the same amount of lumens that a standard incandescent bulb would put off. HID lights put off a lot more lumens per watt compared to a standard bulb. With that "equivelent to 400watt setup", you will have way less lumens than even a 250watt HID light would produce. Those PC cases are garbage. Invest in a decent cab, and go from there.


he cant in his pples crib he gotta go stealth


----------



## CaliGrower420 (Aug 17, 2008)

my 400 watt results are on my pic on the left.....mmmmm purple erkle.....see the purp goodness?


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> he cant in his pples crib he gotta go stealth


Make it out of a bedside table, a dresser, anything but that tiny little pc case. You can be stealth and not use a pc case. Like I said, a bedside table or dresser would work great.


----------



## overfiend (Aug 18, 2008)

pacman123 said:


> I thought the 400 watt club was people using 400w HPS? In fact, yeah, that's what it is so you won't be in the club.


Can I be in the club i only have a 400 watt MH not a HPS?


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

Early California - 4plants - 52 days flowering -

























Harvest without collas :




















Final Harvest weight : 250+ gramms think it was over 260 fo sure


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Aug 18, 2008)

those r sum fine ass bitches DWR
keep it up


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

ipleedthe5th said:


> those r sum fine ass bitches DWR
> keep it up



thnx man


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 18, 2008)

yea def nice. good job on thoses dwr. overfiend, Do u perfer the MH to the HPS? cause you can def tell you are using the mh. Thoses flowers would be alot more compact with HPS


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 18, 2008)

Last batch, 2 x 400W HPS.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 19, 2008)

HPS will have a larger yeild, but the MH will produce more resin in the the buds.


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 20, 2008)

many would disagree


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 20, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> many would disagree


Here is a link to explain to you that I am correct. MH lights produce UVb light, while the HPS doesn't. This UVb helps in resin production. ok so whats the deal on using hps and mh? - Cannabis Culture Forums

Here is another link, that is not a thread in forum but an article from Cannabis Culture mag. Pot potency

The UV rays they have found increase resin production. THe fact that MH produces way more of them, should tell you that HPS will not yield as stony of buds.


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> Here is a link to explain to you that I am correct. MH lights produce UVb light, while the HPS doesn't. This UVb helps in resin production. ok so whats the deal on using hps and mh? - Cannabis Culture Forums
> 
> Here is another link, that is not a thread in forum but an article from Cannabis Culture mag. Pot potency
> 
> The UV rays they have found increase resin production. THe fact that MH produces way more of them, should tell you that HPS will not yield as stony of buds.


I think i might get a 400w Mh & sell my 400w hps for a 600w Hps .... 

This way i will have both worlds  

Thnx man for usefull link  + REP


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 21, 2008)

If you have enough space, you can just run 3 400watt lights. You will have a much better light spread than you would with the 2 lights. 
I would say put the MH in the middle and the two HPS on the outside. The more lights you get in your room, the better and more even the light coverage will be.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Aug 25, 2008)

no drama beautiful. picture perfect. 

Intresting note on the MH. ill keep that in mind for sure.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are a few pics of what I grew under my 400 W HPS.


----------



## DeweyKox (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, very impressive......I need more height. Sativa strain?


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice zeke +rep on that one. Perfect example of 400 hps at its best!


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 26, 2008)

DeweyKox said:


> Wow, very impressive......I need more height. Sativa strain?


To be honest, I have no clue. Those were just a bunch of mixed seeds I had been saving. I pretty much got all those seeds out of herbs I picked up at the dispensary here in Cali. Not like seeded weed, but you know every once in awhile you find a seed within the bud, maybe when you break it down to roll or something. But, ya that's what seeds they were a mix of sativa's and indica's. Who knows, those plant were over 3' tall when they finished, so had to have some sativa in them ya know. Thanks tho, I appreciate the love. Peace.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 26, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> Nice zeke +rep on that one. Perfect example of 400 hps at its best!


Thanks bruh, that was my first grow believe it or not. Just harvested those less than a month ago. I have clones goin from those now, bout 2 wks into flower. And just planted seeds I found in my harvested batch, those will be my third round after these clones. I'm doin alright if you ask me. Peace.


----------



## surryman (Aug 26, 2008)

G'day Orecal,I'm starting a growroom of about a 1.5 cubic mtr with a 400w hps,growing in dirt.I'll send in pics as part of my grow journal.BTW,fucn bonza!!


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 26, 2008)

sup guys heres my 400w at about 4-5 weeks into flowering. i started this girl in an aerogarden.


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 27, 2008)

your now using a waterfarm? how is it working out for you. Are you having any issues with the roots clogging the drain tube?


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 27, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> your now using a waterfarm? how is it working out for you. Are you having any issues with the roots clogging the drain tube?


its seems to be workin fine. its at about 8 weeks now (i'll put up pics soon) and the buds are nice and beefy. But u have a good point about the drain hols. they are really small. i think i'll drill a few extra holes for better drainage and to prevent root rot. but everone i know doesnt really have issues. the only thing i dont like about it is that the salts build up a lot on the ring and around the rim. i have to clean it every week or 2.


----------



## white widower (Aug 27, 2008)

I would like to join the club here is my 400w cab from the past.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 27, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> its seems to be workin fine. its at about 8 weeks now (i'll put up pics soon) and the buds are nice and beefy. But u have a good point about the drain hols. they are really small. i think i'll drill a few extra holes for better drainage and to prevent root rot. but everone i know doesnt really have issues. the only thing i dont like about it is that the salts build up a lot on the ring and around the rim. i have to clean it every week or 2.


Its a good idea to flush any system every 2 or 3 weeks, whether its hydro or soil. This will prevent any issues. You can even flush your soil, let it drain, then water with nutes that same day. You have now flushed and fed all in one days work.


----------



## white widower (Aug 27, 2008)

here are a few more


[/ATTACH]


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 27, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> Its a good idea to flush any system every 2 or 3 weeks, whether its hydro or soil. This will prevent any issues. You can even flush your soil, let it drain, then water with nutes that same day. You have now flushed and fed all in one days work.


i flush and refill the tank every week due to the water level being low in the waterfarm. the plant seems to drink a lot of water at this point. so i kinda have to flush and rewater everyweek.


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 27, 2008)

white widower said:


> here are a few more
> 
> 
> View attachment 179770[/ATTACH]


im lovin ur set up! that how i pictured mine to be. im still workin on it!


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 27, 2008)

when you flush and change the res nfhu88, do you just pour the solution right into the medium to fill the bottom?


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 27, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> when you flush and change the res nfhu88, do you just pour the solution right into the medium to fill the bottom?


when the water level gets low on the water farm, i dump the remaining water. the water farm has two seperate reservoirs, one for water and the other for the medium/plant. so when i refill the res i take the top res off, leaving me an open water reservoir, and refill and mix my nutes that way. 

i wonder if it would make a difference if i just poured the water through the medium.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 27, 2008)

Heres 1 that im doing a light comparission on mh and hps eyebulb.Its only 27 days of flowering.Its been under the mh and is JUICY FRUIT.


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 27, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Heres 1 that im doing a light comparission on mh and hps eyebulb.Its only 27 days of flowering.Its been under the mh and is JUICY FRUIT.


nice! better than i though it would be


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 27, 2008)

Heres 1 under hps eye bulb its 2 weeks older.Doing the get a harvest every 2 weeks by ALBFUCT.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 27, 2008)

Just wanted to add a couple more to the club.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 27, 2008)

It would be much better to put your nutes through the medium when changing them. Also, letting it run with a product like Flora Kleen for an hour or two every other week would help with all that build up.
If you add fresh water to your res as the plant uses it, add it through the medium as well. Doing this will also help with the build up.
You say you dump the water when it gets low? Don't you end up having to change the nutes like every day? That would seem like a hassle. I use the add back rule. I put 2 1/2 gal worth of nutes in my water farm, and once I have added 2 1/2 gallons to bucket of plain water, I change my nutes. Usually about every week or 10 days.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 27, 2008)

I bet the plant grown under the MH will be stonier and taste better, but the HPS will yeild more.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice work zeke how old are they? how close you keeping your light?i keep mine at about 8 to 10 inches with a fan blowing across the top.


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 28, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> when the water level gets low on the water farm, i dump the remaining water. the water farm has two seperate reservoirs, one for water and the other for the medium/plant. so when i refill the res i take the top res off, leaving me an open water reservoir, and refill and mix my nutes that way.
> 
> i wonder if it would make a difference if i just poured the water through the medium.


 
you should get another bucket and cut a drain hole in the bottom and run a hose to your water farm hose and just lift it about the water level and let it drain from one bcket to the other. When you get into you 11th week or so the roots are gonna become to large to pull the medium res out to check and add water. If you continue to do it this way you are going to damage your root system. making a seperate res is so easy and can be done for less then $10 at hardware store. I would still flush with flora clean through the medium just not everytime that you add or change nutes because eventually when the roots get large it will take longer and longer from the water to drain down through the holes in the bottom of the medium res because the roots are gonna black them.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 28, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Nice work zeke how old are they? how close you keeping your light?i keep mine at about 8 to 10 inches with a fan blowing across the top.


Thanks bruh! Those are the ones I just harvested about 3 wks ago. Those pics were probably somewhere between 5-7 wks flower. I cant remember exactly, I have so many pics of my babies. lol. I had my light about the same distance as you did, also have fan constantly blowing between canopy, and light.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 28, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> you should get another bucket and cut a drain hole in the bottom and run a hose to your water farm hose and just lift it about the water level and let it drain from one bcket to the other. When you get into you 11th week or so the roots are gonna become to large to pull the medium res out to check and add water. If you continue to do it this way you are going to damage your root system. making a seperate res is so easy and can be done for less then $10 at hardware store. I would still flush with flora clean through the medium just not everytime that you add or change nutes because eventually when the roots get large it will take longer and longer from the water to drain down through the holes in the bottom of the medium res because the roots are gonna black them.


HydroChron is all the way right, and correct on this one. I can't quite remember who did it, but someone on this site has done the same thing with his water farm. From what I got it was kinda like an overflow to make changin his water very easy in his cramped space. He did it just as Hydro has stated. Had to come back and edit the post, the user who modified his water farm goes by the name d0z3r, he made some sick mods to his waterfarm to perfect it. Go check it out. Peace.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

zeke907 said:


> Just wanted to add a couple more to the club.


u already know i said ya shit hard.. but i gotta say it again, looks like it's snowing bra.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah zeke, thats nuts, what strain??

Hey mane, what is up my bra! hey i havnt had luck finding skunk school... you can post that info here, no one will know our dirty little secret. haha.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

i cant i got an infraction for it


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 28, 2008)

oh. For reall? no one will have a fucking clue..???


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 28, 2008)

Another thing tht should be done to the waterfarm it there should be something wrapped around it to block 100% of light because if you look closly at the basic top feed waterfarm system you can see light prenetrating the plastic on the indside


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 28, 2008)

zeke907 said:


> HydroChron is all the way right, and correct on this one. I can't quite remember who did it, but someone on this site has done the same thing with his water farm. From what I got it was kinda like an overflow to make changin his water very easy in his cramped space. He did it just as Hydro has stated. Had to come back and edit the post, the user who modified his water farm goes by the name d0z3r, he made some sick mods to his waterfarm to perfect it. Go check it out. Peace.


thanks zeke for the info and thank you hydrochron. i might have to mod mine up now.


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 29, 2008)

no problem man. Its is easier then you think. the first time someone told me it would be better to make a res for changing the nutes it sounded ALOT hader then it is. Let me know if you need step by step on making the res bucket


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey everyone i am a newbie (first grow) Flowered for 26 days under a 150 watt HPS, i switched to a 400 watt HPS so i am 29 days Flowering today. 

This is Burmese Sativa from www.vancouverseedbank.ca . I am a little worried that its not as big as she should be, what do you think?


----------



## Bazza (Aug 29, 2008)

My first grow: SonT 400W HPS, these pics are 2 weeks prior to harvest. Ended up yeilding 8.5 oz dry !!!


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 29, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> no problem man. Its is easier then you think. the first time someone told me it would be better to make a res for changing the nutes it sounded ALOT hader then it is. Let me know if you need step by step on making the res bucket


 
ok so i was trying to figure out a configuration for this but i cant seem to. am i goint to need another pump? also i just got another waterfarm so is there a way to make one tank for both. step by step instructions will be nice . thanks!


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 29, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Hey everyone i am a newbie (first grow) Flowered for 26 days under a 150 watt HPS, i switched to a 400 watt HPS so i am 29 days Flowering today.
> 
> This is Burmese Sativa from www.vancouverseedbank.ca . I am a little worried that its not as big as she should be, what do you think?


looks real nice to me. wait till the tail end of flowering and u will see the buds double in size every couple days


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 29, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> ok so i was trying to figure out a configuration for this but i cant seem to. am i goint to need another pump? also i just got another waterfarm so is there a way to make one tank for both. step by step instructions will be nice . thanks!


 
Nope, you dont need any pumps. Gravity does all the work for you. Here is a list of what supplies you will need.

-Bucket (try and find a square one)
-Half inch rubber grommet
-Half inch barbed elbow
-Half inch tubing
-Male and Female Hose connectors with Half inch barbed connectors to connect it to hose.

You could also get the drain kit for a waterfarm from GH. You basically want to make a bucket look just like the larger res bucket of your waterfarm. Just the bucket with a drain hose at the bottom. Then you can use this spare res to mix your solution. So when you are ready to add the new nute just connect the male and female hose fitting the you have put on your waterfarm and you spare res, And LIFT the spare res above the waterfarm and the water will drain in from the bottom because of gravity. The nute will enter the res without moving or damaging them at all. You can get all these parts from any hardware store or you could get them from your local shop. Hardware store will be much cheaper. The absolute best way to go is to find the same size bucket as the waterfarm and get the waterfarm drain kit so that you can get one of the blue tubes they use with the marking on it so that you have the exact measurement of how much water to fill the res to where you want it. This way you never have to separate the medium from the res. Sorry if this all sounds confusing, dont hesitate to ask anything you need to know. Good luck!


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 29, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> Nope, you dont need any pumps. Gravity does all the work for you. Here is a list of what supplies you will need.
> 
> -Bucket (try and find a square one)
> -Half inch rubber grommet
> ...


sweet man! thanks a lot. this makes sense now that i am stoned haha. i will post pics when i have the rig set up


----------



## Barako (Aug 29, 2008)

here's my 400w hps ... ak-48


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 30, 2008)

Barako said:


> here's my 400w hps ... ak-48


 
damn nice plants bro, how far along are they?


----------



## Barako (Aug 30, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> damn nice plants bro, how far along are they?


 i'm actually ready to harvest them now...they're aproaching week 9...i took those pics about two weeks ago....close to 45% of the trichomes have turn amber...the buds are all swollen...so she's ready go i think....i'm pretty excited.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 30, 2008)

If 45% of the trichs are amber, cut that beast down. I don't like to let more than like 25% of my trichs turn amber.
In another thread somebody was confusing the trichomes for the pistils (hairs). I hope this is not happening here also. If 45% of the pistils are amber, leave it for a while longer until like 80% are amber. If its actually the trichomes you are talking about, chop it as soon as possible.


----------



## ltz40055 (Aug 30, 2008)

well i think im going to join the 400 club lol......
here are some pic of what i have


----------



## Barako (Aug 30, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> If 45% of the trichs are amber, cut that beast down. I don't like to let more than like 25% of my trichs turn amber.
> In another thread somebody was confusing the trichomes for the pistils (hairs). I hope this is not happening here also. If 45% of the pistils are amber, leave it for a while longer until like 80% are amber. If its actually the trichomes you are talking about, chop it as soon as possible.


 Yeah i'm talking about the trichome crystals...it's about 45% amber or a less.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 31, 2008)

I would cut it asap. I don't think it will get any stonier or put on any weight. Once the trichomes turn amber, the THC degrades. I would chop tonight!!


----------



## pingweed (Sep 1, 2008)

Soil seeds given to me Was my 1st indoor grow Loved to watch them grow.. love this site .. all of you helped me with this grow thank you


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 1, 2008)

very nice job boys all the buds look outstanding...bongrip i wanna join any club u in my man great job and trimming looks great also... now i read u should shoot for gram per watt is this possible with 400 watt// i got a cheapo 400 watt from htg supply


----------



## beta0701 (Sep 1, 2008)

400w

These are some mothers and there clones

About a week longer then there going into flower


----------



## bongrippinbob (Sep 1, 2008)

You can hit 1gram per watt no matter what light you are growing with if you have the skill. Hitting that 1gram per watt mark is a bitch to get there, and not many actually make it. I have been sitting at like 1/2-2/3 a gram per watt for the past year or so. 

I am going to be sealing my room and running Co2 at 1500ppm consistantly next time, so I am hoping to get a little closer to that mark. I think that Co2 and experience are the ways to hit that 1g mark. Co2 will not be the "cure all", but if you have the experience, and have been hitting like 2/3 a gram per watt without it, I think that would be the best way to make it there.

I was running a 400watt ballast kit from HTG for quite a while with just a home depot HPS bulb. I have since switched to a 600watt ballast kit from HTG and actually bought a horticulture bulb. Going from 400watts to 600watts, my yeild nearly doubled.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 2, 2008)

ahh ok i see ... now u mentioned in nother thread someone confusing trichomes and pistils can u explain the easiest way to distinguish the 2 for me i have some plants goin outdoors and most started flowering 2-3 weeks ago,,, now all the white hairs i see are pistils correct? and i need to get a magnifying glass 30x to see the trichomes right? cant see trichomes with human eye is this right?


----------



## bongrippinbob (Sep 2, 2008)

You would be correct there Corso.


----------



## HydroChron (Sep 2, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> You can hit 1gram per watt no matter what light you are growing with if you have the skill. Hitting that 1gram per watt mark is a bitch to get there, and not many actually make it. I have been sitting at like 1/2-2/3 a gram per watt for the past year or so.
> 
> I am going to be sealing my room and running Co2 at 1500ppm consistantly next time, so I am hoping to get a little closer to that mark. I think that Co2 and experience are the ways to hit that 1g mark. Co2 will not be the "cure all", but if you have the experience, and have been hitting like 2/3 a gram per watt without it, I think that would be the best way to make it there.
> 
> I was running a 400watt ballast kit from HTG for quite a while with just a home depot HPS bulb. I have since switched to a 600watt ballast kit from HTG and actually bought a horticulture bulb. Going from 400watts to 600watts, my yeild nearly doubled.


 
well put, but its makes me sad knowing i need to move to a 600 soon


----------



## jonask (Sep 2, 2008)

this was my first grow 400wHPS Gro&Flo from Agrolite right from the beginning



























































5 plants ~ 207 grams


----------



## DeweyKox (Sep 2, 2008)

Very nice. I hope to get half that on my next grow. What is your height and medium?


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Sep 2, 2008)

very nice grow jonask
that was ur first grow?
those buds look bomb


----------



## jonask (Sep 3, 2008)

DeweyKox said:


> Very nice. I hope to get half that on my next grow. What is your height and medium?


when i harvest they were about 1,30mt.




ipleedthe5th said:


> very nice grow jonask
> that was ur first grow?
> those buds look bomb


thanks! yep my first grow, smoking them as we speak ehehe


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 3, 2008)

wow those are beauties great job jonask


----------



## overfiend (Sep 3, 2008)

jonask, you are in the club!
good job what strain you got there.


----------



## jonask (Sep 4, 2008)

overfiend said:


> jonask, you are in the club!
> good job what strain you got there.


great...Thanks... the strain is sensi skunk from Sensi Seeds


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 4, 2008)

this is my first four hunned watter...day thirty four of twelve twelve two purple kush, three black widow, all from clones tried out sum low stress training


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 5, 2008)

very nice jordan... what can u yeild of a 400 watter in soil or hydro?


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jonask, Beautiful buds man. Can you tell me a little about your room set-up ??? I have a very small closet that I want to use that looks REAL close to your grow room in size, also, do you just have one 400w in the room ?? How many fans are required ?? Charcoal filters, etc.??? Sorry and thanks for any info.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Sep 5, 2008)

i dunno what imma yield this time round, first HPS and first time growing multiple plants out of one soil bed...hopin' for a QP


----------



## jonask (Sep 5, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> Jonask, Beautiful buds man. Can you tell me a little about your room set-up ??? I have a very small closet that I want to use that looks REAL close to your grow room in size, also, do you just have one 400w in the room ?? How many fans are required ?? Charcoal filters, etc.??? Sorry and thanks for any info.


thanks! 

yeap just 1 lamp.. and 4 fans (check picts) it can get hot
also have a carbon filter but didn't used it cause i didn't wanna to use the extractor (to noisy!!) so i always left the tent opened


----------



## HydroChron (Sep 6, 2008)

nice jonask! i also had a couple of questions about your room. I see you have a screen up blocking the door way. I am assuming this is to keep peices of airborne fibers from getting into the area. I was wondering where you got somthing like that. And does the air pass through it well? Also i see the fans that you have hangng. I was wondering how you have those hung and which way they are blowing? Are they pushing the air up or are they pulling it down. Also what is the temp and is it constant? thanks for your time and keep it up!


----------



## HydroChron (Sep 6, 2008)

also did you use any co2 enrichment. thanks


----------



## TheGeneral1 (Sep 6, 2008)

Question for you guys:
18sq ft closet, with an ac vent in the closet and a fan, currently have a 150w HPS and have no heat problems, will it work if I move up to 400w HPS? Using a waterfarm for one plant two weeks into flowering but have two 18" plants I need to put in there so need more light.....


----------



## HydroChron (Sep 6, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> nice jonask! i also had a couple of questions about your room. I see you have a screen up blocking the door way. I am assuming this is to keep peices of airborne fibers from getting into the area. I was wondering where you got somthing like that. And does the air pass through it well? Also i see the fans that you have hangng. I was wondering how you have those hung and which way they are blowing? Are they pushing the air up or are they pulling it down. Also what is the temp and is it constant? thanks for your time and keep it up!


 



You there jonask?


----------



## jonask (Sep 7, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> nice jonask! i also had a couple of questions about your room. I see you have a screen up blocking the door way. I am assuming this is to keep peices of airborne fibers from getting into the area. I was wondering where you got somthing like that. And does the air pass through it well? Also i see the fans that you have hangng. I was wondering how you have those hung and which way they are blowing? Are they pushing the air up or are they pulling it down. Also what is the temp and is it constant? thanks for your time and keep it up!





HydroChron said:


> also did you use any co2 enrichment. thanks


the screen it was only to prevent my cat to chew my plant leafs (she 'the cat' loves it, actually she grow crazy with weed ehehe) the airflow was like if there were no screen didn't see differences, the fans at the beginning are blowing air sideways on the plants top, later on when the plants are big enough i put them hanged down blowing down, usually the room temp was around 27ºC in day 23ºC by night but without the big spinning fan it can esaly reach 30º/31ºC and I didn't use C02 this crop was grow in soil in a 5,5 liters pots and the plants reached in lenght about 130cm.


----------



## HydroChron (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you very much jonask! If i was your cat I'd be hanging out in there too. I would have to say that this is prob the nicest job i have ever seen in a space like this. I have a very similar setup and im am running into heat issues. i cant get the temp to drop below 82F.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Sep 7, 2008)

82degrees is not bad. I run around that all the time in summer, and still get killer buds. If you are up around 90 or if the plants are showing heat stress is when you need to watch out. If you have no heat stress, you shouldn't have any problems, just be careful about your nute dose. You just need to run a little lower dose to make sure you are not going to burn the plants since they use more water when its hot.


----------



## HydroChron (Sep 8, 2008)

cool thanks for the tips man. Ive tried everything to lower the temp. its turned into quiet the bitch. but it seems to stay constant around 81.5 and never goes over 82 so i think i should be ok if what you say is right. thanks again man


----------



## bongrippinbob (Sep 8, 2008)

Make sure you are checkng the temps at canopy level. The temps can vary by more than 10degrees from the bottom to the top of the cab.

Also, stick your hand at canopy level and make sure its not hot on your palm. As long as your plants are not recieving tons of radiant heat from the bulb, they can handle higher air temps.


----------



## HydroChron (Sep 8, 2008)

yea i got the basics thanks man


----------



## specialkayme (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I figured if anyone could help me, someone on this thread could.

I'm planning on building a new grow cab, and I was planning on having one exhaust fan for general exhaust, and another one to use on the cool tube of my 400 watt hps. What cfm rating would you suggest would provide sufficient ventilation for a 400 watt hps, with no carbon scrubber attached? I know size and amount of ducting matters, but I am just looking for a general idea.

I personally am very fond of the S&P Mixvent fans. You can find them, as well as all the information about them here:
Soler & Palau Commercial Centrifugal, Axial, Propeller, Exhaust and Supply Fans - Soler and Palau - HVACQuick.com

Thanks guys.


----------



## TheGeneral1 (Sep 8, 2008)

TheGeneral1 said:


> Question for you guys:
> 18sq ft closet, with an ac vent in the closet and a fan, currently have a 150w HPS and have no heat problems, will it work if I move up to 400w HPS? Using a waterfarm for one plant two weeks into flowering but have two 18" plants I need to put in there so need more light.....


 
Anybody? It's my first plant and got real lucky to have a girl first time out....owe it all to this message board


----------



## ltz40055 (Sep 14, 2008)

^^^^^ i would if i were you but then agine i did ......


----------



## sleeper05 (Sep 19, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Hey guys, I figured if anyone could help me, someone on this thread could.
> 
> I'm planning on building a new grow cab, and I was planning on having one exhaust fan for general exhaust, and another one to use on the cool tube of my 400 watt hps. What cfm rating would you suggest would provide sufficient ventilation for a 400 watt hps, with no carbon scrubber attached? I know size and amount of ducting matters, but I am just looking for a general idea.
> 
> ...


I use a small 50 cfm fan to pull air through my cooltube and out of the room for a 1000w HPS and my room never gets over 90 F.


----------



## sleeper05 (Sep 19, 2008)

So freakin' close to harvest of these little bitches. I'm actually doin some personal tests and have cut 2 of em already each a week apart. They're drying now and I'll cure them once that's over. More or less to see whats the difference between later cuts and early harvests, Flushing vs. not flushing. Different cure methods will also be used. I didn't veg these plants I just put them under flowering light right from cuttings. If I could do it again I would definately veg for awhile to grow the plants up bigger. Next time I guess tho right?!


----------



## HydroChron (Sep 19, 2008)

those look nice sleeper, good job. I was wondering, how long do you dry before you put into somthing to cure it. I have heard so many different methods. from drying for 24 then curing for 8 then drying for 24 then curing for 10 then drying for 24 and so on and so on. just curious what u perfer. thanks dude


----------



## squishdoggydog (Sep 19, 2008)

check my grow journal here. It's a little out of date, but I'm gonna have some new pics up tomorrow. It's some sweet tasting and sweet smelling organic bud. I can't wait till it's done.


----------



## sleeper05 (Sep 20, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> those look nice sleeper, good job. I was wondering, how long do you dry before you put into somthing to cure it. I have heard so many different methods. from drying for 24 then curing for 8 then drying for 24 then curing for 10 then drying for 24 and so on and so on. just curious what u perfer. thanks dude


I've never heard of you're method there. For the most part I've always "read" that you should dry in a dark place with sufficient air flow. I use a larger cardboard box with string lines across the top to hang the buds with slits cut in the ends to let air pass through and the top flaps close off the top. You will know they are dried when the stem will make a "snap" when you go to break it. I then cure in glass air tight jars which should be opened at least once daily and you should move the bud around and not have it completely packed because there is still a chance of mold. They call it "burping" the jars. The jars should also be kept in a dark place because it's said that light degrades THC. 

Also if you feel that you have over dried the bud you can add bread or peels from an orange or apple to add moisture back. Be careful not to create a mold problem for yourself though.


----------



## ltz40055 (Sep 21, 2008)

here are some updated pics of my 400w bag seed grow....


----------



## nfhu88 (Sep 27, 2008)

GC clone 
Waterfarm
GH three part flora and kool bloom
12/12 400w HPS 
flowering for 14 days

Heres mine i transplanted from an aerogarden 14 days ago


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 17, 2008)

[/IMG]
32 days


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 17, 2008)

35 days lower cola




[/IMG]


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 18, 2008)

This is my second harvest. It came out to *6.25 *Ounces. All off a 400 HPS. Wanted it to be 8 ounces, but hey, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 18, 2008)

DeweyKox said:


> This is my second harvest. It came out to *6.25 *Ounces. All off a 400 HPS. Wanted it to be 8 ounces, but hey, I'll take what I can get.


nice harvest man! how many plants did u have to get that 6 oz.


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 18, 2008)

7, but one was weak, otherwise I would have had about 8 ounces. Thanks dude.


----------



## oscarmiya (Oct 19, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> dont be shy... I have seen these clubs on other formus and there fucking aesome for people who are just getting into growing, with the 400w hps, to get an idea of what a good space is, ventilation needed, methods, plus stealth ideas, it would be like brainstorm of cabs in a way...
> 
> Someone get this thread started... You all know its going to be fucking tight shit..


I don't have any bud shots YET to show off but I am finally glad to say I am the proud owner of a 400w hps. My cab isn't all the way done- as I am waiting on my Inline Fan Controller and Inline Fan to come.. also ran out of mylar which is why the doors arn't covered yet. I hooked a small crap inline duct fan up temp until the stuff comes (mid week).. too anxious to put my lady under it and this is what she looks like...
- the space is total 5 sq ft.. 38" usable grow height (53 1/2" total grow chamber [76" total O.A. Cab Height]) x 38" wide x 19 1/2" deep.
-Purchased the cab at Meijers on sale for $80... Suppose to be like wardrobe thing... just used one shelf to seperate grow chamber from clean exhaust.
-Going to add a few more holes in bottom for intake when other fan arrives but air is pulled from bottom, up through DIY cool tube, into top chamber-out carbon filter and I drilled more 2 1/2" holes on top of the cab to exhaust air.. that way the back looks clean in case someone gets nosey (locked from front)







Cant wait till she starts budding... about week in half into 12/12


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I've been eye-ballin this thread for a long time and am close to harvest. I have a 400w Sunmaster MH-HPS conversion bulb. Closet grow- first hydro......

GHS Trainwreck on left, Barney's Crimea Blue on right. *52 Days Flowering*






*Crimea Blue*












*Trainwreck*


----------



## oscarmiya (Oct 22, 2008)

Man- those look delicious... I hope my shit turns out like these I see in this thread.. First time growing with 400w... very nice caddy


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 23, 2008)

hey caddy,

what nutes u usin? ur also in the waterfarm club right? have you looked into that stuff imported from holland?


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 23, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> hey caddy,
> 
> what nutes u usin? ur also in the waterfarm club right? have you looked into that stuff imported from holland?


 
hey buddy, I'm using GH Flora Series only. this is my first hydro so I wanted to keep things simple. I am in Waterfarmers United and posted a thread for mods and tips there, actually I started that group! I love the Waterfarms! I have heard about the nutes from Holland and want to try some different nutes after a couple more grows. I was also curious about Ionic Nutes. What nutes do you use?


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 23, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> GC clone
> Waterfarm
> GH three part flora and kool bloom
> 12/12 400w HPS
> ...


 where you get the green crack clones...? cali...?


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 24, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> where you get the green crack clones...? cali...?


so-cal all the way


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 24, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> hey buddy, I'm using GH Flora Series only. this is my first hydro so I wanted to keep things simple. I am in Waterfarmers United and posted a thread for mods and tips there, actually I started that group! I love the Waterfarms! I have heard about the nutes from Holland and want to try some different nutes after a couple more grows. I was also curious about Ionic Nutes. What nutes do you use?


yeah im using GH 3 part flora gro micro bloom and kool bloom. this is my second grow and my first with the kool bloom. the kool bloom does make a difference. im getting more frosty and fat nugs


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> yeah im using GH 3 part flora gro micro bloom and kool bloom. this is my second grow and my first with the kool bloom. the kool bloom does make a difference. im getting more frosty and fat nugs


 

nice man, that's exactly what I was wondering....if koolbloom would make a difference. I'm going to use some in my next grow fo sho!


----------



## potpimp (Oct 24, 2008)

Big Bud:



















Blueberry:


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 24, 2008)

yummy! Can't wait to see what it weighs out in the end....


----------



## sorrowful hero (Oct 25, 2008)

dude, your set up is fuckin awsome. those buds look so nice i was like sniffing my computer screen.


----------



## XReddiWipX (Oct 25, 2008)

This is my first grow and I've done more wrong than right... But, here they are none the less.


----------



## voltaire64 (Oct 25, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> sorry, here it is


Is that much yellowing of the leaves normal during flowering? Those looked like a plant of mine, got maybe 2 ounces out of a 5 foot plant.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Oct 26, 2008)

If he is flushing, then yes it is normal. If he is not, then it is very deficient. 

If you are using a 400watt light, there is no need for a 5ft plant. You would have the same yeild off of a 24" plant. The 400watter just can't penetrate 5ft, so all the bottom stuff was getting barely any light.

Flowere your plants at like 10-12" next time, and you should be able to yield close to 2oz per plant without taking up so much space.


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 26, 2008)

Here she is 42days


----------



## buckd316 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cant wait till i can post mine on here i just started flowering


----------



## turkster (Oct 27, 2008)

looks pretty good..


----------



## trollmage (Oct 28, 2008)

400watt hps for the win


----------



## mimmen (Oct 28, 2008)

How many plants can I keep healthy under my 400 watter? I have a 5x5x8 space.


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 28, 2008)

mimmen said:


> How many plants can I keep healthy under my 400 watter? I have a 5x5x8 space.


as many as you can fit. it really depends on how big you want your plants to be. im not too sure what is better, few big ass plants or a lot of little ones. u should experiment


----------



## Thcofgreen (Oct 28, 2008)

mimmen said:


> How many plants can I keep healthy under my 400 watter? I have a 5x5x8 space.


we are doing 6 right now under a 400w. I think next time we may just do four unless we end up doing autoflower in which case we probably do around 12. With using just four plants you can top them a couple of times and make them very bushy which is good because with a 400w you dont want the plants stretching too much. It's really up to you though.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 28, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> as many as you can fit. it really depends on how big you want your plants to be. im not too sure what is better, few big ass plants or a lot of little ones. u should experiment


alot of little ones = quicker harverst


----------



## mimmen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm new to this but, I'm trrying to take my time and do the research. You guys have some badass plants. Thanks for the motivation. Hope to have pictures up in about 8 weeks.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Oct 28, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> alot of little ones = quicker harverst


If you have a veg cab as well as flower, then this will not make your plants flower faster.

And you will not want a space any bigger than 3'x3' for your 400watt light. Anything larger and you will end up with loose, airy buds. I used to have mine in a 2'x2' area and would pull 6-8oz off 5 plants.


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 28, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> alot of little ones = quicker harverst


yeah i hear both. it prob just depends on all variables (strain, lighting, grow space, yadiyada...) 

nice avatar by the way. what strain is that? and what did u get out of it.>?


----------



## Thcofgreen (Oct 29, 2008)

*People are always asking the question, "so on average how much weight do you think I can get per plant?" Obviously no one ever has a real answer so let's hear it from the 400w club. How much has everyone gotten in previous grows? Also, if possible, list what strain and what grow method.*


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thcofgreen said:


> *People are always asking the question, "so on average how much weight do you think I can get per plant?" Obviously no one ever has a real answer so let's hear it from the 400w club. How much has everyone gotten in previous grows? Also, if possible, list what strain and what grow method.*


first grow:
MasterKush
used 400w hps about one month into flowering. i was broke and couldnt buy one haha.
harvested about an ounce
used GH 3 part floragro 
i think i harvested it a little too early too, i was too anxious

second grow:
Green Crack
aero garden for veg
waterfarm for flower w/ 400watt
GH 3 part floragro and kool bloom
im about to harvest in 13 days, looks like i will get very close to 2oz but we'll see.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 29, 2008)

400 watter , two purple kush clones, three black widow clones, 130 grams plus change...


----------



## caderader (Oct 29, 2008)

So right now I'm using a 400 watt MH and I'm pretty sure it's causing my buds to be pretty airy. Anyways besides the point, my real question here is what area should I portion out for each plant. I want to run a SOG so I'm thinking flower at about 8"-12". Also I originally had planned to do a 3' by 3' box but it sounds like that's on the upper end. Would I optimize my efforts by decreasing the size of the box and running less plants through it. Maybe a 2.5' by 2.5' with about 6 plants. Any help from you 400 experts would be awesome thanks guys!


----------



## caderader (Oct 30, 2008)

bump for advice


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 30, 2008)

caderader said:


> bump for advice


i dont think anyone is doing scrog set ups in here but....yeah i would like to know too hahaha


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 31, 2008)

i dunno bout a sea of green in a space like that...might be better to grow and train a monster to fill the whole footprint, less maintanance. on a whole other note ANYONE RUNNIN A LUMATEK??? i just threw in a brand new venture metal halide in my lumatek and the bastard blew out on me already...the hps is still runnin like a champ, ANY ADVICE?


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, after 61 days flowering I harvested 5 oz. Trainwreck yielded 3.5 oz, and Crimea Blue came in at 1.5oz. 
400w Sunmaster MH-HPS conversion bulb. Waterfarm closet grow. My first hydro. 

*Crimea Blue*

































*Trainwreck*


----------



## DWR (Nov 4, 2008)

woah caddy 




sick man sick !!!!!!


----------



## Single White Pistol (Nov 4, 2008)

Caddy is my new daddy! Holy shit man, that's impressive. You can barely see the buds through the crystals on that Train Wreck. Grow on, grower. You da' boss.


----------



## ChillerThriller (Nov 4, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> Well, after 61 days flowering I harvested 5 oz. Trainwreck yielded 3.5 oz, and Crimea Blue came in at 1.5oz.
> 400w Sunmaster MH-HPS conversion bulb. Waterfarm closet grow. My first hydro.


Good job Caddy, Hey what nutes did you use?


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

I used GH Flora series only, this next go around I am adding liquid Koolbloom.


----------



## ChillerThriller (Nov 4, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> I used GH Flora series only, this next go around I am adding liquid Koolbloom.


Very glad to hear that and goes to show that GH used properly is just as good if not better than all the hyped up and priced up brands out there.

Would you mind sharing your formulation throughout the grow cycle?

All you help is much appreciated.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 4, 2008)

if moeny isnt an issue, caddy. i would do liquid koolbloom first then after about two weeks would shift to the dry koolbloom. I have seen both liquid all the way through and dry all the way threw in the same strain and surprisingly the switch made a difference in oil production


Not that there could be much more on that Wreck  Good Job!


----------



## nfhu88 (Nov 4, 2008)

very nice caddy!!! that trainwreck is amazing!! yeah kool bloom will boost your production for sure. i'll post picks soon of my harvest (11/11/200 

quick question, what did you use to flush your plants? just reg water or some type of formula? and how long?


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

I went from the 'aggressive bloom' dose, to 'ripen' for 1 week, then plain water for the remaining 9 days. If I could do it all over I would have not done the ripen, just plain water for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> if moeny isnt an issue, caddy. i would do liquid koolbloom first then after about two weeks would shift to the dry koolbloom. I have seen both liquid all the way through and dry all the way threw in the same strain and surprisingly the switch made a difference in oil production
> 
> 
> Not that there could be much more on that Wreck  Good Job!


 

now that you mention it, I remember hearing something about liquid then dry. I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 4, 2008)

no prob man. congrats on an awsome job with those girls. I have a question though. Did you have any issues with root space in your waterfarm. I am on about week 6 of veg and my roots have almost filled the whole lower res. Im kinda conserned. Also did you have any issues with sediment build up from the hydroton? thanks angain for your help and keep up the good work!


----------



## nfhu88 (Nov 4, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> I went from the 'aggressive bloom' dose, to 'ripen' for 1 week, then plain water for the remaining 9 days. If I could do it all over I would have not done the ripen, just plain water for the last 2 weeks.


yeah im doing plain water for now. hey i see that u use the GH waterfarm controller. do you ever emply the plant res? right now i dont have a controller yet so i manualy dump the water out and change it that way. but it is a huge pain in the ass and i was wondering if you had any better ways of changing the water


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 5, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> no prob man. congrats on an awsome job with those girls. I have a question though. Did you have any issues with root space in your waterfarm. I am on about week 6 of veg and my roots have almost filled the whole lower res. Im kinda conserned. Also did you have any issues with sediment build up from the hydroton? thanks angain for your help and keep up the good work!


 
I had no problems with the roots, although they do get outta control, especially if you add airstones to each bucket. I add airstones at flowering.
I do have some sediment from hydroton, even though I soaked it twice and rinsed it thrice. Sometimes I find the rings not dripping full force and it is due to some gunk in the hose. 
I have roots coming out when I flush.....






roots at harvest...







I would'nt be concerned, by the time they get huge it's harvest time! 

Check out this thread....https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/119479-waterfarm-mods-tips.html


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 5, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> yeah im doing plain water for now. hey i see that u use the GH waterfarm controller. do you ever emply the plant res? right now i dont have a controller yet so i manualy dump the water out and change it that way. but it is a huge pain in the ass and i was wondering if you had any better ways of changing the water


I drain each bucket when I change the res/contoller. I flush each bucket with ph balanced water every 2-3 weeks. I have a couple extra buckets that I place the plant and grow chamber in while I clean the bucket if needed. I can imagine it's a pain in the ass with no controller, you could always build one. do you have a shut-off valve on it?


----------



## ChillerThriller (Nov 5, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> now that you mention it, I remember hearing something about liquid then dry. I'll check it out. Thanks


Hey Caddy, did you just use the GH recommended quantities of grow, micro and bloom? Keep it simple? or expert?


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 5, 2008)

ChillerThriller said:


> Hey Caddy, did you just use the GH recommended quantities of grow, micro and bloom? Keep it simple? or expert?


 
yes, Keep it simple recirulating.


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 5, 2008)

i must say i had to pop your pics up on the pc at work today for the guys. 
they damn near shit themselves when they saw all the trichs on that closeup, and the frosted mini wheats look of the plants themselves.
very impressive grow and one i was more than happy to show the guys i work with what real pot looks like
great work


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks man! check out my journal, I got lots more.....


----------



## nfhu88 (Nov 8, 2008)

heres what happens if you dont drill holes haha







a nice mat of roots.

here she is hangin after a few days
GC clone that started in an aero garden. all i used was the floragrow, micro, bloom and liq. kool bloom


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 8, 2008)

by drill holes do you mean adding an air stone into the res?


----------



## nfhu88 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> by drill holes do you mean adding an air stone into the res?


no i mean literally drilling holes. the holes seem to be too small and by drilling bigger holes the roots can grow a lot bigger and healthier. caddy has a good example of how much more healthy the roots are compared to mine.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 8, 2008)

OOOO Gotcha. Im sorry, it was so simple and to the point that i missed understood. there is a whole bunch of upgrades that you can do to help your ladies do better in the farms. Make sure you dont drill holes bigger then 3/8ths or so, or else the hydroton will fall through. you honestly dont even look like you need any mods  everything looks great. keep it up


----------



## nfhu88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> OOOO Gotcha. Im sorry, it was so simple and to the point that i missed understood. there is a whole bunch of upgrades that you can do to help your ladies do better in the farms. Make sure you dont drill holes bigger then 3/8ths or so, or else the hydroton will fall through. you honestly dont even look like you need any mods  everything looks great. keep it up


thanks. yeah the plant is really good. its deff. top shelf cali medical grade Green crack. its the best ive ever grown. i wish i had a better camera so i can do close ups. maybe next harvest


----------



## THE MAD SKUNKBURNER (Nov 9, 2008)

i have 5 plants under 400 hps its my first grow tere in the first week of flowerin just wonderin is it ok to cip off some lower leaves that are yellowish


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 9, 2008)

def. if the leaf is more then 50% dead then take it off


----------



## THE MAD SKUNKBURNER (Nov 9, 2008)

but they dont look dead ther just startin to turn yellow


----------



## THE MAD SKUNKBURNER (Nov 9, 2008)

havin trouble getin pics up


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 9, 2008)

If they are yellow, then they have no chlorophyl, which means there is no photosynthesis going on. This means they are not creating any energy, so there is no reason to leave them on.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 9, 2008)

anybody running a lumatek ballast right now? my brand new metal halide failed to ignite after a month of use, my hps is running like a champ still after using it last season...? is that normal?


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Nov 9, 2008)

These are the last pics i have of these plants it was the arjans haze 3 under a 400 watt HPS at like six weeks of flowering, i ended up getting like 2 ounces off each plant and each plant had its own waterfarm


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 9, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> anybody running a lumatek ballast right now? my brand new metal halide failed to ignite after a month of use, my hps is running like a champ still after using it last season...? is that normal?


 

Yea a 400w. runs like a champ. But it gets a little hotter then you would think

Its probly the mh bulb


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 9, 2008)

hippiepudz024 said:


> These are the last pics i have of these plants it was the arjans haze 3 under a 400 watt HPS at like six weeks of flowering, i ended up getting like 2 ounces off each plant and each plant had its own waterfarm


 
Nice bro, Did you clone and keep the strain going. Those are some pricy beans. How was the grow? Did you top? and what mods did you make to your waterfarm? Looks nice man  good job and keep it up


----------



## trollmage (Nov 9, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/129049-pulled-one-my-babies.html my first grow...hows it look?


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> Nice bro, Did you clone and keep the strain going. Those are some pricy beans. How was the grow? Did you top? and what mods did you make to your waterfarm? Looks nice man  good job and keep it up


Actually i did not top either of those plants nor did i modify the waterfarm i just used it like i got it

i actually have a thread on that grow its called arjans haze 3 hydro in indoor growing


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 9, 2008)

alright guys, I showed my largest harvest, and am leaving the 400w catergory. Going 600 and ebb & flow hydro on the belladonna grow!


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 9, 2008)

DeweyKox said:


> alright guys, I showed my largest harvest, and am leaving the 400w catergory. Going 600 and ebb & flow hydro on the belladonna grow!


I almost doubled my yield when I did that. And I stayed in soil with no changes other than the light. You will be happy you switched.


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 9, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> I almost doubled my yield when I did that. And I stayed in soil with no changes other than the light. You will be happy you switched.


that is exactly why I went 600!


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 10, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> Yea a 400w. runs like a champ. But it gets a little hotter then you would think
> 
> Its probly the mh bulb


thanks, thats what i was thinking too...anybody else had a MH last for longer than six months in a lumatek?


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Nov 10, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> I almost doubled my yield when I did that. And I stayed in soil with no changes other than the light. You will be happy you switched.


 for real?! i just threw a six hunned in my secret jardin and kept the 400 for the veg closet...double up though? very exciting


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah my yeild went from like 7-8 oz up to like 12oz. And that was with only 4 plants. I had some major issues with Safer Soap and it killed a bunch of my clones. This time around I actually have a full cab so I am hoping for more. We will see how it goes.


----------



## nfhu88 (Nov 10, 2008)

ok so i yeilded about 77 grams dry off one Green Crack plant. on avg what do you guys think one plant should produce


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 10, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> ok so i yeilded about 77 grams dry off one Green Crack plant. on avg what do you guys think one plant should produce


Depends on the strain, the size, the conditions, etc. Almost 3oz per plant aint bad though. As long as thats not your total yield.


----------



## nfhu88 (Nov 11, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> Depends on the strain, the size, the conditions, etc. Almost 3oz per plant aint bad though. As long as thats not your total yield.


yeah i had two ladies that gave me nearly 6 zones  i was very impressed. 
i think 400watts is good enough for what i am doing for now. i'll post my next grow as soon as i can get a hold of some clones!


----------



## doogleef (Nov 12, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> Well, after 61 days flowering I harvested 5 oz. Trainwreck yielded 3.5 oz, and Crimea Blue came in at 1.5oz.
> 400w Sunmaster MH-HPS conversion bulb. Waterfarm closet grow. My first hydro.
> 
> *Crimea Blue*
> ...


Hey Caddy!. Rep+ . That last pic rox bra!! I'm a CO native. I love being Rocky Mountain High!!


----------



## doogleef (Nov 12, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> heres what happens if you dont drill holes haha


That is some pretty brown rootmass my friend. You should look in to some H2O2 to curb that shit. just a suggestion. Keep on growin'


----------



## nfhu88 (Nov 12, 2008)

doogleef said:


> That is some pretty brown rootmass my friend. You should look in to some H2O2 to curb that shit. just a suggestion. Keep on growin'


yeah it is really brown haha. i think they got dyed by the hydroton balls. thats what im thinking. if they had room to grow out of the top res this prob wouldnt have happend. thanks for your 2cents though. by the way what does H202 do?


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2008)

I know my cam sucks, otherwise they would like shiny and nice like yours :S 

but here ya go, made this while stoned... ^^ well still stoned but made it just b4.


It's big bang @ day 94 - 1 day before harvest...... this is day 60 Flowering... Went to veg at day 34. 

peace



http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn129/premier420/?action=view&current=day94-alltogether.jpg










rofl thats small 

hahaaaaaaaaaaaa i owned myself


----------



## doogleef (Nov 12, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> yeah it is really brown haha. i think they got dyed by the hydroton balls. thats what im thinking. if they had room to grow out of the top res this prob wouldnt have happend. thanks for your 2cents though. by the way what does H202 do?


That is the mid stages of root rot. H2O2 both oxygenates the water and kills any mold making bacteria. 35% concentration is usually available . Use it at 1.7ml/L


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 12, 2008)

it only works for the first 15 seconds tht you add it to your solution. but it kills everything bad


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 13, 2008)

And kills everything good.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 13, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> And kills everything good.


Not true!  H2O2 has no ill effects on the plant clear up through harvest. You know not what you speak. Please try not to confuse people with bad info. You will only need to resupply your H2O2 when you top-up or every 3-4 days. Whatever comes first. This will keep your grow pathogen free and growing happy.


----------



## specialkayme (Nov 13, 2008)

Pathogen free, yes. But it also kills the beneficial bacteria that are in the medium. If you don't go organic, or soil, then don't worry about it. For me though, I'm not killing those awesome little bacteria in there. Those things rock. And they are very expensive to replace.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 13, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Not true!  H2O2 has no ill effects on the plant clear up through harvest. You know not what you speak. Please try not to confuse people with bad info. You will only need to resupply your H2O2 when you top-up or every 3-4 days. Whatever comes first. This will keep your grow pathogen free and growing happy.


H2O2 kills all bacteria, whether it be bad or good. You don't want to kill all of the beneficial bacteria, that stuff is good for you plants and is why they sell it as additives for soil or hydro.

If you want something to keep the root rot at bay without killing the beneficial stuff, use something like SubCulture from GH. A lot of people have tried it, and it is awesome stuff. This stuff will kill the bad bacteria by colonizing the good bacteria that "eat" the bad stuff.

If you feel like killing all the beneficial bacteria in your grow, thats fine. But please don't tell people they are wrong when YOU have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 13, 2008)

There are no beneficial bacteria in chemical nutes or inert grow media. If you are organic (and I am not sure why you would with hydro) then my all means find another pathogen control because H2O2 will kill you sauce but if you are using chem nutes nothing works better that H2O2 to keep thing clean.


----------



## nfhu88 (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks guys for your inputs but it still seemd to be a little unclear of what kills what and not. my medium is hydroton which contains no nutrients. do i still need H202? sorry for going off the thread topic by the way


----------



## doogleef (Nov 13, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> thanks guys for your inputs but it still seemd to be a little unclear of what kills what and not. my medium is hydroton which contains no nutrients. do i still need H202? sorry for going off the thread topic by the way


If you are using chemical nutes use H2O2. If using organic find something else.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 13, 2008)

Lots of people use organic nutes in hydro and lots of people add things like Pirahna, or however its spelled, and other beneficial baceria to there res.


----------



## specialkayme (Nov 13, 2008)

doogleef said:


> There are no beneficial bacteria in chemical nutes or inert grow media. If you are organic (and I am not sure why you would with hydro) then my all means find another pathogen control because H2O2 will kill you sauce but if you are using chem nutes nothing works better that H2O2 to keep thing clean.


Have you ever smoked a chem hydro joint, then a organic hydro joint side by side? The reason why someone would want to grow organic hydro is simple, better quality.


----------



## Lizard.King (Nov 13, 2008)

Tonight I leave the 250 watt world and open the door to the 400 hellllllllooooo 50 k in lumen love


----------



## doogleef (Nov 13, 2008)

Lizard. Right on dude. I plan on ordering mine from HTG tomorrow!!!!!!!!! WOOT

Bong and Special - To each their own but I am of the school of thought that most people over-emphasize the better taste of organic over chem. Saying that the "quality" is better is subjective. I judge quality by thc content and yield. The growth process is just another chemical reaction and the plant only takes up whatever nutes it needs to grow. NPK and SMALL amounts of other trace minerals. No matter what is in the medium. I know others will disagree but science is science. 

Most people over-nute in hydro grows. That will make a big difference if not flushed properly. There is a bell curve to weed nutes. Too little, enough and dead. Most people try to push and get a higher PPM but all that does is increase salts that must be flushed at the end. Read my idol Al B F's sticky threads for a better explanation. 

L8er


----------



## Thcofgreen (Nov 13, 2008)

400w/HPS just some bag seeds for this first grow. We are thinking about doing a Mango next and maybe cross it with a lowryder2. We are in week 4 of flowering. Comments are appreciated.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 14, 2008)

Thcofgreen said:


> 400w/HPS just some bag seeds for this first grow. We are thinking about doing a Mango next and maybe cross it with a lowryder2. We are in week 4 of flowering. Comments are appreciated.


Looking decent for bagseed.


----------



## Thcofgreen (Nov 14, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Looking decent for bagseed.



Thanks!


----------



## nfhu88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thcofgreen said:


> 400w/HPS just some bag seeds for this first grow. We are thinking about doing a Mango next and maybe cross it with a lowryder2. We are in week 4 of flowering. Comments are appreciated.


yeah not too bad.


----------



## Thcofgreen (Nov 14, 2008)

nfhu88 said:


> yeah not too bad.



Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 14, 2008)

heres a pic of my girl under a 400W solarmax hps @ 6 wks.







more pics in my signature journal


----------



## Thcofgreen (Nov 14, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> heres a pic of my girl under a 400W solarmax hps @ 6 wks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 14, 2008)

many thanks!! shes a little fried because im testing humbolts gravity right now and i went a bit too heavy with it. im happy with the results, i just need to use less next time. next batch of results will be in my journal in about 5 wks or so. harvest info in 3 wks. ive gotten just shy of a QP with this rig before on a single plant. i only ever have one plant ready at a time, i do a low number perpetual with harvests about 5-6 wks apart.


----------



## nfhu88 (Nov 14, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> many thanks!! shes a little fried because im testing humbolts gravity right now and i went a bit too heavy with it. im happy with the results, i just need to use less next time. next batch of results will be in my journal in about 5 wks or so. harvest info in 3 wks. ive gotten just shy of a QP with this rig before on a single plant. i only ever have one plant ready at a time, i do a low number perpetual with harvests about 5-6 wks apart.


sounds interesting. what type of set up do you have?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 14, 2008)

its in the journal mostly. but you cant see my 3x3 ebb n flow tray under the 400w with the 25 gal rez. i flood the tray and run my drip system in the veg area 5 times a day for 15 min per. i use kinda generic nutes - davids grow 3-part with silica, cal-mag, fulvic acid, and micro-beasties. and like i said i use bushmaster and im testing the gravity. did i forget anything?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 14, 2008)

4" rockwool cubes put into 1 gal ice-cream buckets full of hydroton too.


----------



## zigg01 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hears what im growing under 2 400 watt hps


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 16, 2008)

400 Watt HPS, 50 days flowering.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 16, 2008)

ohhhh weee! no drama's got some no bullshit reefer goin! what strain ya got? looks heavy, whats your avg. yield?


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 16, 2008)

NoDrama said:


> 400 Watt HPS, 50 days flowering.


 
Not surprised by drama at all. this guy knows his stuff. Great job Bro keep it up!!


----------



## Thcofgreen (Nov 16, 2008)

Day 34 of flowering under 400/hps


----------



## mac21st (Nov 16, 2008)

the equipment


----------



## mac21st (Nov 16, 2008)

the plants


----------



## xxtoadxx (Nov 16, 2008)

heres mine.... 9th day flowering looked a lot better yesterday, will look a lot better tomorrow.... she had a bad day =/


----------



## mac21st (Nov 16, 2008)

more plants


----------



## doogleef (Dec 6, 2008)

Bump Bump. 

Let's keep this going! Who's got new pics of 400W grows?


----------



## Eharmony420 (Dec 6, 2008)

I gonna have a few coming up in afew hours. Lol, only 2nd day in flower though. Well,first real day, but they did have a 6 week veg, so there is soething to see. I lstd the hell outa them, i'll have like 6 or more crazy tops at least per plant, in some cases more. 

I am thrilled, my first real grow. Already I want a 600 or at least a "real" horticultural bulb. I got a plain old hd bulb that came with the ballast. However so far i am impressed with the veg. I got it all dialed in so i cant wait. Northern lights and mazar afghan. 

I going for 6 in flower, i still got my 12 immature. I used a conversion bub to flower, I'll edit them in later, the pics that is.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Dec 6, 2008)

here they are. 

400 watt hps.
euro hood from htg
12- 6 weeks old, lst'd since week 2. Started out bending at completely over.
8 northern lights. 2 mazar afghan. 1 bag seed. 1 fem cheese (the sprout, just saying hi for the pic)
6 inch charcoal filter
6inch valueline inline fan
4x4x7 tent
temps 70-80, though mostly around high 60s in winter
flora nova nutes. using micro hardwater
tapwater sat out
3x3 botanicare tray 
turbogarden pots, with 4 in rockwool cubes and the rest of the room made up with mini cubes.
1 circulating fan. 

Whole lotta time on my hands now.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 7, 2008)

Keep us posted! Rep +

EDIT: Must spread it around!


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey,

Heres a shot of my 400w Cabinet grow.








Just finishing 5th week of flower. Lots of pics in my journals.


----------



## Emperor2008 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Here is my room with 400s when it was new and here it is in the present..actually now it has two 400s...anyway it works great..so far I have grown PPP and White Widow a little Diesel and Snow White...Peace *


----------



## DWR (Dec 7, 2008)

here's mine...  400w grows....

 one huge bloody colla i had there.... 

This plant motherd these plants :

    

  Just some weed pics up there... to show u how it look'd like... Early California is the weeds name



and here my last project.... Didnt realy veg as long as i should of nor, did i achieve a max yield as i wanted to but a yield that could of been done with 4 plants in the same area... stupid me......

   

   last pic u can see half cured....


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 7, 2008)

here is my grow at the moment with my 400w hps.... 
afghan mafia day 51 flowering.



View attachment 261576
View attachment 261577


----------



## xxtoadxx (Dec 7, 2008)

very nice.... =)


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 7, 2008)

ltz40055 said:


> here is my grow at the moment with my 400w hps....
> afghan mafia day 51 flowering.
> 
> View attachment 261571View attachment 261572
> ...


 

Looks great man, I got some of those seeds. can't wait to grow em, thanks for sharing


----------



## doogleef (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm glad I bumped this thread. Rep+ to all participants (except you DWR, Must spread it around  )

Keep up posted guys.


----------



## dj crane (Dec 7, 2008)

my first time growing, everything looks fine 5 weeks in. hopeing all females, two on the right alot older under a cfl, now just bumed on the new ones schedual. useing entire fox farm nutrient line up including soluables. two more weeks of veg left, then flower time


----------



## doogleef (Dec 7, 2008)

Rep+ on your first post, my friend. Welcome to RIU


----------



## xxtoadxx (Dec 7, 2008)

29th day flowering....


----------



## nxoro8x3 (Dec 7, 2008)

how can i keep my 400 watt mh hps cool without exhaust in a 2 x 3' closet that is 7 feet tall????


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 7, 2008)

nxoro8x3 said:


> how can i keep my 400 watt mh hps cool without exhaust in a 2 x 3' closet that is 7 feet tall????


you exaust it.


----------



## nxoro8x3 (Dec 7, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> you exaust it.



without exhaust, can i jus use fans on full blast directed towards the lamp.


----------



## DOMINICANPAPI (Dec 7, 2008)

hello ther, this is my shopping list do i need anything else to put in my grow box
1.(1) 400W Galaxy Electronic MH/HPS Plant Grow Light Kit
2.(1) Cool Ruining 105w Florescent Lighting System Fluorescent
3.(2) 2 ft Vertically Mounted Fluorescent Lights
4.(1) Roll of Mylar Film 
5.(1) Activated Carbon Filter 
6.(1) Versatile Digital Thermometer & Humidity Gauge w/ a Backlit LCD Display
7.(1) Activated Carbon Scrubber With Pre-Filter 
8.(1) 265 cfm Exhaust Blower Fan 
9.(1) Inline Fan
10.(4) 2 Fluorescent Bulbs cool white-2 Fluorescent Bulbs warm white


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 7, 2008)

only 2 5 gallon plants that are in here, .. 2 smaller ones together


----------



## doogleef (Dec 7, 2008)

DOMINICANPAPI said:


> hello ther, this is my shopping list do i need anything else to put in my grow box
> 1.(1) 400W Galaxy Electronic MH/HPS Plant Grow Light Kit
> 2.(1) Cool Ruining 105w Florescent Lighting System Fluorescent
> 3.(2) 2 ft Vertically Mounted Fluorescent Lights
> ...


Adding Fluros to an HID light is kind of pointless unless those are for a veg room. Check out my grow. I have detailed lists of what's needed and what I have spent so far.  You are on the right track! You thinking soil or hydro?


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 7, 2008)

420weedman said:


> only 2 5 gallon plants that are in here, .. 2 smaller ones together


sick... OERCAL?


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 7, 2008)

nxoro8x3 said:


> without exhaust, can i jus use fans on full blast directed towards the lamp.


 creative... like a big box fan or something mite just work. i would imagine you need to burp it as often as poss. let me know how it works out.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 7, 2008)

Toad and Weedman. Nice guys. Thanks for sharing. Keep us posted and check back for lots more 400W bud porn


----------



## doogleef (Dec 7, 2008)

nxoro8x3 said:


> without exhaust, can i jus use fans on full blast directed towards the lamp.


Sorry, no. You must replace the air in a space that size or the lamp will quickly overheat all the air in the space and hurt the plants. Even CFLs have to be vented with air OUTSIDE the grow.


----------



## 310juice (Dec 7, 2008)

2 1/2 weeks into flower room at 12/12 400 hps plant has no scent at all . nice looking buds all over the plant. is there anything i should do?


----------



## dazed but not confused (Dec 7, 2008)

310juice said:


> 2 1/2 weeks into flower room at 12/12 400 hps plant has no scent at all . nice looking buds all over the plant. is there anything i should do?


Mine are like that too... Iwas wondering if it was because they were from bagseed?...anyway here is my entry to the 400 w club...my first grow, 4 weeks into flowering...


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 7, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Toad and Weedman. Nice guys. Thanks for sharing. Keep us posted and check back for lots more 400W bud porn


thanks man, those are about 35 days in ...
soon ill have my flower room dialed in with lollipop type plants 
hoping to havest around 3-4 oz everymonth


----------



## Tanis83 (Dec 7, 2008)

my next set of 5 plants.

and some bud shots of my last crop... a 12" and 14" plant...

you guys make me envious.... I wish I could let my 400 watt out and grow more!!!! LOL


----------



## nxoro8x3 (Dec 7, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Sorry, no. You must replace the air in a space that size or the lamp will quickly overheat all the air in the space and hurt the plants. Even CFLs have to be vented with air OUTSIDE the grow.


By "replace" you mean i need a exhaust and intake or just exhaust


----------



## Tanis83 (Dec 8, 2008)

you need intake and exhaust.... ok.... first... the light you have in your area is going to heat up... anything over 30C and your plant stops growing..... second... your plant need carbon dioxcide.... it's the food besides the nutes you feed it.... no when plants breath carbon dioxcide.. *oh school it's been over 10 years* they emmit oxygen...... if the plant doesn't have Carbon dioxcide you will stunt the growth.... if you don't exhaust the heat you will stunt the growth....


intake and exhaust are REQUIRED to have a nice healthy plant.... otherwise your just growing a weed that will die without givin you any real bud.


and you don't exactly need "outside" air... just "new" air.... I've got mine in a cabinet in my comp room.... sucks in at the bottom, blows out at the top...

*remember heat rises... so exhaust at the top most of the time&


----------



## DWR (Dec 8, 2008)

Some great looking plants posted man ! 

Rep to all


----------



## Hydrokronics (Dec 8, 2008)

Things are looking nice round here!


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 13, 2008)

Crimea Blue, Day 47 Flowering. 400w Sunmaster MH-HPS conversion bulb


----------



## doogleef (Dec 13, 2008)

Rep+ Again! Nice job, CaddyLuck!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 14, 2008)

heres my newest girls gettin pimped 400 style...shes fresh, barely @ 4 wks


----------



## doogleef (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice job! Thanks for sharing. Rep+



Hey guys, I am seeing lots of 400W love going on in here and that is awesome! I am curious why more of you do not lollipop your plants to better focus growth on top colas? the effective range of a 400 is about 18-20", 24-26" tops so anything on branches more than 18-20" from light will be very light and airy come harvest time. But, of course, they still take the same amount of time to trim. More work for less bud makes doogleef an unhappy boy


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 14, 2008)

i do lolly them to an extent, the very bottom of this girl isnt even 30" from the light and it looks like im getting good light penetration all through.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool. It is a little hard to tell on the angle of the pic. Do you know what strain that is?


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 14, 2008)

here my current op. 400w hps/mh hydrofarm
6 purp kush LST scrog






LMK what you guys think!
any room for improvement?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 14, 2008)

doog - nirvanas norther lights bought five yrs ago so maybe a little different than now, idk.

24/7 - how old are those?


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 14, 2008)

update on my girls ... maybe 2 weeks to go 






.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 14, 2008)

Getting nice and fat up top.. Gotta love it!


----------



## themoose (Dec 14, 2008)

does everyone just have their seeds delivered directly to their house all of the time? isn't that a bad idea to send marijuana seeds to the same place your gonna be growin' it? also how many plants on average can you grow under a 400w hps?


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 15, 2008)

slik 
24/7 - how old are those?

there 3 weeks old 2 out of the 6 were runts and had to much nute burn and cut down a few set 

420weedman nice tops you got there so frosty!!


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 15, 2008)

themoose said:


> does everyone just have their seeds delivered directly to their house all of the time? isn't that a bad idea to send marijuana seeds to the same place your gonna be growin' it? also how many plants on average can you grow under a 400w hps?


i would recommend at least 8 plants for optimum growth.
at least 8 sq feet floor space 50w per plant

oh yeah i have never ordered seeds havent gotten to that yet i usually go to my local clubs and pick up a new mother.


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 15, 2008)

GOT A QUESTION FOR ALL 400w GROWERS

what the most you all have yield with 1 400w?

my first grow was 126gs. not to bad i guess

anyone pull in an HP?


----------



## doogleef (Dec 15, 2008)

7-8oz from a 400W is about average. There are those using SOG or SCROG, get even canopies and pack in bud sites to get up to double that.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 14, 2008)

doogleef said:


> 7-8oz from a 400W is about average. There are those using SOG or SCROG, get even canopies and pack in bud sites to get up to double that.


that sounds like someone who really knows what theyre doing. way above average IMO. i dont claim to be an expert, but i think i know my shit and ive never gotten more than 5 out of my 400W, usually more like 3-4.

and most of us who order seeds get them delivered somewhere where we dont grow. most pay with untraceble methods too. its not that difficult and well worth the peace of mind.


----------



## Landragon (Dec 15, 2008)

I got 7.3 dried ounces from one 400 watt, in a 2x4 space. The was my first harvest in almost fifteen years, and I'm a bit rusty. I had some heat and pH issues. I anticipate 12-14 next time using a 3x3 space and maintaining consistent pH throughout.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey nice plants everybody. Here's my most extreme 400watt grow. I've added some more light since then. This was 6 five-foot tall plants in 2-gallon pots of coco. I got over 19 oz on this harvest!































The strain is White Lady.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

i stand corrected...i guess some folks can grow tall bitches with a 400. props mared, thems some amazonian girls


----------



## Landragon (Dec 15, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Hey nice plants everybody. Here's my most extreme 400watt grow. I've added some more light since then. This was 6 five-foot tall plants in 2-gallon pots of coco. I got over 19 oz on this harvest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puts my grow to shame. Congrats. Did you use co2?


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. That whole Amazon jungle thing was kind of an accident. It was only my second grow and I let them get way too tall. I don't have CO2 or anything. I just use coco coir, Botanicare Pureblend pro for veg, AN Monkey Juice Bloom and Ionic Boost for flower. I think everybody who hasn't grown in coco should give it a shot. You can put it in pots just like I have and treat it like soil. Just use ph 5.8 instead of 6.5.


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 15, 2008)

Damn nice grow!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Thanks guys. That whole Amazon jungle thing was kind of an accident. It was only my second grow and I let them get way too tall. I don't have CO2 or anything. I just use coco coir, Botanicare Pureblend pro for veg, AN Monkey Juice Bloom and Ionic Boost for flower. I think everybody who hasn't grown in coco should give it a shot. You can put it in pots just like I have and treat it like soil. Just use ph 5.8 instead of 6.5.


im amazed that yo ugot decent light penetration as far down as you did. kick ass 2nd grow.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 15, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> im amazed that yo ugot decent light penetration as far down as you did. kick ass 2nd grow.


yea thanks. I wish I had a better wideshot of that grow. I actually trim off the branches on the bottom 1/4 of the plant "lollipop" style to increase the size of the top buds. So even though the plants were 5 feet tall there was only about 3.5 feet of actual leaves and buds.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 15, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> yea thanks. I wish I had a better wideshot of that grow. I actually trim off the branches on the bottom 1/4 of the plant "lollipop" style to increase the size of the top buds. So even though the plants were 5 feet tall there was only about 3.5 feet of actual leaves and buds.


i used to do kinda the same thing with 3 footers. then i thought to myself, why the hell do i grow a 3 foot plant just to clipp off the first foot? now i grow 2 footers; get the same bud i would froma 3 footer like we said, and veg less. i still pinch off any small crap growth the first couple inches, but i like it better than tall plants


----------



## dj crane (Dec 15, 2008)

here is how my plants are looking now under my 400w hps. i was only using this for the longest time but just added a 56 w t-5 for support under the canapy, hope this dont kick me out of the club. tell me what you think, they are 5 days into flowering


----------



## nxoro8x3 (Dec 15, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Hey nice plants everybody. Here's my most extreme 400watt grow. I've added some more light since then. This was 6 five-foot tall plants in 2-gallon pots of coco. I got over 19 oz on this harvest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy sh*t......... mother of all buds, how long did u veg and flower them? did u just use that fan to cool down the hps?


----------



## kingkush (Dec 15, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> here is my room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..... my 250w HPS 
huh


----------



## themoose (Dec 15, 2008)

themoose said:


> does everyone just have their seeds delivered directly to their house all of the time? isn't that a bad idea to send marijuana seeds to the same place your gonna be growin' it? also how many plants on average can you grow under a 400w hps?


----------



## JonKollar (Dec 15, 2008)

this is my 1 plant under a 400w mh in my 2.5x2.5x3ft veg box at 15-18days old. i also have a 400w mh for my flowering box but i still qualify since there is one 400 in each area.....


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 15, 2008)

Peeps get seeds delivered to a friends/relatives/PO Box. You can grow about 6 plants of med indoor size with one 400 W HPS.


----------



## JonKollar (Dec 15, 2008)

ps check my grow journal i think its kinda interesting........ but thats just me
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/141318-winter-indoor-outdoor-2x-400w.html


----------



## doogleef (Dec 15, 2008)

Excerpt from my journal with pics of the little girls:

*Day 19* 
permalink
81F 40%

400W Light 20" from tops. Plants 4-5" 5th node started. 



The overwater damage makes me sad.  As I posted before the worst is over but the crispie leaf edges just look bad. They are pretty dry now. No water in 3 days. Pots are pretty light. I will give them some water here in a few. 

I am planning on watering enough that I can check the PPM of the runnoff. That will end my guessing about how much is in the mixture and I will know if i need to give them nutes with the next watering (In several days)

Pics in a few ....


EDIT: I mixed up some FF GrowBig to test. At 1tsp/gal it gives me a PPM of <400 @ .5

Mix up the order today....

WB2







WB1






Mallory






__________________


----------



## Secret Grower (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's mine, 400 w hps hydro. blue cheese on the left and 2 re diesels on the right 2 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Tanis83 (Dec 17, 2008)

here's a 10 day update of my babies


----------



## themoose (Dec 18, 2008)

Tanis83 said:


> here's a 10 day update of my babies


those plants look streeeesssed ouut!


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's my WW sitting in DWC at 24 Days of 12/12 in my open air 400hps flower power room.
GH nutes, Floralicious Plus, FloraNectar, Liquid Kool Bloom and lots of TLC

It's beginning to look like a white Christmas.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 19, 2008)

JonKollar said:


> this is my 1 plant under a 400w mh in my 2.5x2.5x3ft veg box at 15-18days old. i also have a 400w mh for my flowering box but i still qualify since there is one 400 in each area.....


sup dude i had a 400 MH veging my plants ..... 250w of CFL i found was MUCH better....and you need a HPS bulb for flowering


----------



## Tanis83 (Dec 20, 2008)

so what makes my plants look so stressed?.... the light was getting a bit close... so I moved it away..... I don't think they look stressed really... a little bit but not much

(restricted in the amount of space I gots)


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 21, 2008)

heres a pic of my first top cola! 400w hps
kinda smoked part of it be4 i took this pic


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 27, 2008)

got my setup running like an engine! perfect come check out 400w grow in my sig


----------



## Hydrokronics (Dec 28, 2008)

bump...........


200+ Grams from a single plant under a single 400w HPS with some CFL side and filler lighting. Could have been nore and i should have topped her ut the yeild was decent and i learned alot.  

Things are going much better now


----------



## Eharmony420 (Dec 28, 2008)

3 weeks to the day! This is northern lights. I know they look a little strange as only one is really healthy. 3 plants


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> bump...........
> 
> 
> 200+ Grams from a single plant under a single 400w HPS with some CFL side and filler lighting. Could have been nore and i should have topped her ut the yeild was decent and i learned alot.
> ...


sick shit hydro!!! how long did you vegged that for?
im trying to keep a 1 month sched going so 1 plant would be kinda hard to do lol


----------



## nxoro8x3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> bump...........
> 
> 
> 200+ Grams from a single plant under a single 400w HPS with some CFL side and filler lighting. Could have been nore and i should have topped her ut the yeild was decent and i learned alot.
> ...


what strain?


----------



## Hydrokronics (Dec 30, 2008)

2smoke4bud7 said:


> sick shit hydro!!! how long did you vegged that for?
> im trying to keep a 1 month sched going so 1 plant would be kinda hard to do lol


Thanks bro  
I vegged her for a good six weeks from germination. i wish i had only done about five though.



nxoro8x3 said:


> what strain?


 
Bagseed from some dense "beasters"


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 30, 2008)

These two will be my mom's. Can't wait to get some clones so I can get my grow started.


----------



## TRICKKY (Dec 30, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> bump...........
> 
> 
> 200+ Grams from a single plant under a single 400w HPS with some CFL side and filler lighting. Could have been nore and i should have topped her ut the yeild was decent and i learned alot.
> ...


Very nice!
Soil or Hydro?
Were you adding CO2?


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 30, 2008)

*These photo's are amazing! What type of camera do you use. This was a macro setting right? *




2smoke4bud7 said:


> heres a pic of my first top cola! 400w hps
> kinda smoked part of it be4 i took this pic


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 31, 2008)

cannon rebel xsi 12.0 megapix
stock lens
close-up view
thanks my lady got it for christmas and ive been using it alot to take photos of my journal
come check it out a bunch of pics


----------



## Hydrokronics (Jan 1, 2009)

TRICKKY said:


> Very nice!
> Soil or Hydro?
> Were you adding CO2?


 

Thanks man! Soil. with alot of perlite in a 5gallon bucket. 
I used the sugar and yeast method for CO2 but i dont honestly know if it even made a difference. 

[email protected]


----------



## 89SoFine (Jan 1, 2009)

here's my 400w eye hortilux hps flower of strawberry ice. plants are about 4-5 weeks in. I use GH 3 part with liquid karma. All hydro baby


----------



## xxtoadxx (Jan 1, 2009)

day 54... i think shes got a couple weeks left, im lettin her really fatten up


----------



## TFL1 (Jan 1, 2009)

89SoFine said:


> here's my 400w eye hortilux hps flower of strawberry ice. plants are about 4-5 weeks in. I use GH 3 part with liquid karma. All hydro baby


Looks good man what tent are you using?


----------



## 89SoFine (Jan 1, 2009)

TFL1 said:


> Looks good man what tent are you using?


it's a tent from htgsupply.com. it measures 20"D x 36"W x 64"H. I built my own tent for veg with pvc, duct tape and black and white plastic (see pic). It's much easier to buy a pre built one, but more expensive. If I had to do it again I would get a tent that is a little deeper than 20". I'll probably build my own from now on though. The tent from htg will "seep" some light from an HID around the seems and at the stitching, so if light leak is a concern, definitely have some black plastic that you can put over it.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 1, 2009)

That is a nice setup for that tent. I have the same size and was trying to figure how I was gonna fit a fan and filter in there. That looks like a fairly large filter for the space. Was that by design? I am hoping to keep everything hooked to the top of my tent rather than down the side like that but I may have to go that way. Nice grow, btw.


----------



## chazel (Jan 2, 2009)

scoped the first few pages and lookin rather impressive !
im gonna be flowering with my 400w hps . . . well ill say once the new babies get going.
I've vegd with led , i hope that doesnt get me shunned haha


----------



## 89SoFine (Jan 2, 2009)

doogleef said:


> That is a nice setup for that tent. I have the same size and was trying to figure how I was gonna fit a fan and filter in there. That looks like a fairly large filter for the space. Was that by design? I am hoping to keep everything hooked to the top of my tent rather than down the side like that but I may have to go that way. Nice grow, btw.


You're talking about the flower tent right? thanks for the compliment. yeah, i would like to have the carbon filter up in the top, but with that daystar ac, i don't have enough room depth wise to fit it in there. It's a 4" can filter, pretty much the smallest one I could fine. I could build a smaller one now, but at the time is was the one. I have thought about putting it on the exhaust of my inline fan, but if it's not broke, don't fix it.


----------



## marius999 (Jan 2, 2009)

I had to get different brand bulbs (new) twice now since my 400 Lumatek would not ignite the bulbs. I had to finally go with Hortilux. The Ushio would not ignite on any of the 400 Lumatek ballasts at the Hydro store for some reason. 



JordanTheGreat said:


> anybody running a lumatek ballast right now? my brand new metal halide failed to ignite after a month of use, my hps is running like a champ still after using it last season...? is that normal?


----------



## Douche Nozzle (Jan 2, 2009)

This is my "Ghetto Grow" closet. Everything in it was either free or dirt cheap. I was given a brand new 400w MH construction high bay light. I made a cool hood for it. I also am using the cfl's from my Aerogarden. I am using shelves to adjust the height of the plants instead of raising the light. I used 90 degree elbows from the harware store to attach the 4" dryer duct to. To circulate the cold air from my attic I use a 5" desk fan That I took apart and mounted inside a gallon pickle jar (plastic) that I cut the end off. The hot air goes back up to the attic. The closet is 2'x2'x5'. I am using 3 gallon grow bags with pro-mix soil (perlite,vermiculite, soil and sand). The 3 plants are Papaya's They are about 12" tall and going into 36 hour darkness tomorrow followed by 12/12. This is my first real grow so take it easy on me. Also check out the journal and let me know.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Jan 4, 2009)

here is my northern light 4 weeks in flower. I have 2 others but they are not pictured. 

400 watt magnetic, hid hut 400 watt bulb. Ebb and flow in 5 inchs of rockwool. Gh 3 part with flora micro hardwater. Hydroguard. Bloombastic. Kool bloom. Lots of fresh air inside of tent. Temps 65 to 75. 

THis girl is lstd to the max. Fresh lemon smell. Covered in white and getting whiter. Sugar buds.


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 4, 2009)

looks great E420! great work


----------



## nxoro8x3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Eharmony420 said:


> here is my northern light 4 weeks in flower. I have 2 others but they are not pictured.
> 
> 400 watt magnetic, hid hut 400 watt bulb. Ebb and flow in 5 inchs of rockwool. Gh 3 part with flora micro hardwater. Hydroguard. Bloombastic. Kool bloom. Lots of fresh air inside of tent. Temps 65 to 75.
> 
> THis girl is lstd to the max. Fresh lemon smell. Covered in white and getting whiter. Sugar buds.


how long did u flower


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

heres an update on some of my plants under the 400w
...theyll be ready to come out soon !


----------



## nxoro8x3 (Jan 5, 2009)

420weedman said:


> heres an update on some of my plants under the 400w
> ...theyll be ready to come out soon !


what strain, and nutes? Great job btw


----------



## xxtoadxx (Jan 5, 2009)

fuck.... i got a couple more weeks but ill def post when done, she keeps fattening up daily. heres from new years eve


----------



## Eharmony420 (Jan 5, 2009)

nxoro8x3 said:


> how long did u flower


 
still in flower. 4 weeks now, maybe 4-5 weeks left. 9 week strain I read.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

heres an idea of everything i got under my 400


----------



## chazel (Jan 5, 2009)

I've been browsing page after page with sheer glee smeared all over my face - 
come to the conclusion i am very proud to be a 400w owner


----------



## Eharmony420 (Jan 5, 2009)

420weedman said:


> heres an idea of everything i got under my 400


 
damn dude! Tell us more. How High do you keep your light? What kind of bulb do you use?

Aesome grow. Reps.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks! light is about 12" from the top of the tall buds in the middle.... maybe 38" above the table it self. its the cheap ass bulb from htg ... im gonna get a good one soon


----------



## sirbudmaster (Jan 5, 2009)

hello,

my 400watter....MH sunmaster bulb...3-ladies bag seed.

enjoy.


----------



## TRICKKY (Jan 6, 2009)

420weedman said:


> heres an idea of everything i got under my 400


Very nice, what strain is that plant in the middle?


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 6, 2009)

Sick, dude! That's awesome..


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks, upinchronic, for starting this really inspirational thread. I just bought a 400W MH/HPS switchable for my first grow. All in all, things are going great at about 3 weeks... but then you read about someone's bank of (5) 1000's for flowering and you're like.. shit, I don't have enough light!

Cured that!!


----------



## nxoro8x3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Eharmony420 said:


> still in flower. 4 weeks now, maybe 4-5 weeks left. 9 week strain I read.


Cool, thanks


----------



## SenseiGT (Jan 6, 2009)

what would you guys say be the max sq ftage a 400w can do? i have a big walk in closet, but i only have a 400w and wont be able to get any more HID lights anytime soon, i do entertain the idea of having extra cfls around the closet, thaanks.


----------



## Cato Zen (Jan 6, 2009)

totally smokin' dude!


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Jan 6, 2009)

400watt / 50watts per sq. feet =8sq ft 
2ftx4ft= 8sq ft

so 2x4 would be good

i got a 3.5x3.5 incase i want to upgrade to a 600 but not for a while


----------



## SenseiGT (Jan 6, 2009)

2smoke4bud7 said:


> 400watt / 50watts per sq. feet =8sq ft
> 2ftx4ft= 8sq ft
> 
> so 2x4 would be good
> ...


daang, thats the max? my closet is about 5x8 ft, if i set it right in the middle, had sufficient reflectix covering the whole walls ( or panda plastic not sure which works best or even painting the walls flat white? ) and maybe a bunch of cfls under plants would that work .. or no? 

would another 400w spike up my bill greatly?


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 6, 2009)

I posted a few weeks ago but here an update on my cabinet.

30" x 30" x 4' tall....


----------



## chazel (Jan 6, 2009)

noice , hoping to have somehting worth postin in the next week or so . . we shall see . . 
continuing on from the queery about max space for a 400 , whats ur thoughts on a 4 foot wide 5 and a half foot high and a foot and a half deep area ( dimensions aint the best i know , the plan is to hav at least 4 flouros verticly )


----------



## doogleef (Jan 6, 2009)

SenseiGT said:


> daang, thats the max? my closet is about 5x8 ft, if i set it right in the middle, had sufficient reflectix covering the whole walls ( or panda plastic not sure which works best or even painting the walls flat white? ) and maybe a bunch of cfls under plants would that work .. or no?
> 
> would another 400w spike up my bill greatly?


50W/sq ft. is a good baseline. It is not a minimum by any means. There are very successful grows at 40 and the plants will grow at 35 but they will be airy buds rather than tight nugs. 

You have 40 sq ft. To make that whole area a flower chamber it would be 2000W. Not sure how much you pay per kwh but that would increase my bill over $100 a month. That does not include the fans, pumps, timers, etc.

Given that same space I would section it off with a simple 1x1 frame and panda film (black and white plastic sheeting available at hydro store or online). Make a 3x5 bloom room and a 3x5 veg room for mom and clones. Hang a 600W HPS in the bloom and a T5 fluro or lots of daylight CFLs in the veg chamber. 

Perpetual goodness


----------



## chazel (Jan 6, 2009)

i considered something liek that before but id really like to get as much out of it as pos , i think realisticly i wont be going any higher than 3 feet ish ( even that height seems mind blowin right now) - and while the 4 flouro was the minimum the plan was for 8 - 2 2footers in all corners


----------



## doogleef (Jan 6, 2009)

I highly recommend an HPS. HTGsupply.com $119 + ship. Just look at this thread as evidence what a 400W HPS can do. You will not get the same results from 400W worth of fluro.


----------



## chazel (Jan 6, 2009)

yeh man sorry , iv no slept in 4 days im not the best communicator in sucha mindframe.
iv got a 400w hps - n the plan is to flower a few with it aswell as the flouros ( to make up for the lack of width and depth they will go vertical as i can see the hps not getting so deep down )
thanks for setting me straight , i dont have time for people like me. its good other people do


----------



## doogleef (Jan 6, 2009)

That makes more sense. If you are growing bushes then some fluro under the canopy can be very beneficial. If you trim the undergrowth off and all buds get direct light then they are kinda like adding a model plane engine to the wings of a small jet.  Keep growin'!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 6, 2009)

chazel said:


> noice , hoping to have somehting worth postin in the next week or so . . we shall see . .
> continuing on from the queery about max space for a 400 , whats ur thoughts on a 4 foot wide 5 and a half foot high and a foot and a half deep area ( dimensions aint the best i know , the plan is to hav at least 4 flouros verticly )


1.5' deep ?, i would lst them heavily



SenseiGT said:


> daang, thats the max? my closet is about 5x8 ft, if i set it right in the middle, had sufficient reflectix covering the whole walls ( or panda plastic not sure which works best or even painting the walls flat white? ) and maybe a bunch of cfls under plants would that work .. or no?
> 
> would another 400w spike up my bill greatly?


of corse it will work man, keep em short, and move the plants around in there every other day.


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 7, 2009)

420Weedman... are you meaning to rotate the plants relative to their position under the light? So far, I've kept mine static under the idea that less change and disturbance is better... but I'm just a stupid Noob, too.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 7, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> 420Weedman... are you meaning to rotate the plants relative to their position under the light? So far, I've kept mine static under the idea that less change and disturbance is better... but I'm just a stupid Noob, too.


 
yea move em around..onces that are the furthest away move closer ... ect.... .doesnt disturb them at all...except giving them more light that they want


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 7, 2009)

it's like having a cloudy day or hit with shade for a while


----------



## Lizard.King (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah I need some Mg in my plants but the vegging feed I got doesnt have any So could I feed my plants with some of my flowering nutes to give em that kick of Mg they need? Its floranova


----------



## cleef (Jan 7, 2009)

My 400W setup.


----------



## [email protected]$y (Jan 7, 2009)

alrite pple just got myslef a 400w yesterday. got 2 girls in flower bout 3 weeks or so left. had them under a 150watt MH. so hopin they will fatten up to fuk in the last couple of weeks ere. im using canna bio flores and just gave them canna PK13/14 y'day. will post more pics over the few weeks. 

heres so pics of them

oaye and the first pic is white widow and the second is ice


----------



## Lizard.King (Jan 7, 2009)

My grom room 6x4x4
400 dubbs
Agriculture grow mix
temp 82


----------



## Lizard.King (Jan 7, 2009)

[email protected]$y said:


> alrite pple just got myslef a 400w yesterday. got 2 girls in flower bout 3 weeks or so left. had them under a 150watt MH. so hopin they will fatten up to fuk in the last couple of weeks ere. im using canna bio flores and just gave them canna PK13/14 y'day. will post more pics over the few weeks.
> 
> heres so pics of them
> 
> oaye and the first pic is white widow and the second is ice


cool Im growin ice/widow as well 
are your widows growin really fast?


----------



## [email protected]$y (Jan 7, 2009)

Lizard.King said:


> cool Im growin ice/widow as well
> are your widows growin really fast?


yeah dude she seem to be fatten up everyday or im just too monged and thinkin she is


----------



## SenseiGT (Jan 7, 2009)

doogleef said:


> 50W/sq ft. is a good baseline. It is not a minimum by any means. There are very successful grows at 40 and the plants will grow at 35 but they will be airy buds rather than tight nugs.
> 
> You have 40 sq ft. To make that whole area a flower chamber it would be 2000W. Not sure how much you pay per kwh but that would increase my bill over $100 a month. That does not include the fans, pumps, timers, etc.
> 
> ...


thanks for that suggestion, im so gnna do that. like, rly, look out for my journal within the next week.

edit : whats bette rto build the tent out of, wood or pvc? in terms of holding up my 400w which is quite heavy since it has no ballast, and i plan on having exhaust in the tent, sooo. idk. tent out of wood or pvc?
and yes perpetual goodness


----------



## doogleef (Jan 7, 2009)

Either will work fine. The commercial tents are made from PVC. The 1x1 wood frame would do the job and would be easier to attach the plastic. Check out you prices for material in your area. You could also look online for a pre-made tent. You may not find one matching the exact measurements described earlier. Most of the pre-made tents are square. 4x4 would be the closest to your desired size.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 7, 2009)

Lizard.King said:


> Yeah I need some Mg in my plants but the vegging feed I got doesnt have any So could I feed my plants with some of my flowering nutes to give em that kick of Mg they need? Its floranova


Buy some Epsom salt and add it to your feed a 1/4 to 1/2 tsp / gal.


----------



## Lizard.King (Jan 8, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Buy some Epsom salt and add it to your feed a 1/4 to 1/2 tsp / gal.



Not sure if this slack ass town has Epsom salts would t he flowering juice work?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 8, 2009)

most super markets carry epsom salt.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 8, 2009)

$1.29 at any supermarket or pharmacy. You can use the FloraNova Bloom if you want but be careful not to overdo it. If you do that I recommend using just the FNB rather than trying to mix them.


----------



## amcgin02 (Jan 8, 2009)

How close can I actually put 2-3 inch plants to a 400w light? I dont want to fry them and I usually keep them pretty far away, but I dont think that there close enough.


----------



## sirbudmaster (Jan 8, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> How close can I actually put 2-3 inch plants to a 400w light? I dont want to fry them and I usually keep them pretty far away, but I dont think that there close enough.



my 400watt halide will fry my younger plants any closer than 18" and i dont have a cool tube... but you can put them up there and just keep your eye out on them


Peace


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 9, 2009)

I can get my 400 watt HPS about 8" away.... although I do have to larger fans blowing though the canopies of my plants......


----------



## amcgin02 (Jan 9, 2009)

Has anyone here ever grown autoflowering plants under a 400w, and had good results?


----------



## Douche Nozzle (Jan 9, 2009)

I use an electronic probe cooking thermometer to moniter my temp. It goes from 0-500 degrees. I hang the probe at the top of my plants and can set the alarm for whatever I think is too hot. The display for the probe reaches the outside of my closet so I can see it anytime, light or dark cycle. No guessing.


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Jan 9, 2009)

cool i just purchased a hygrometer and shows the inside and outside temps max/min and humidty pretty neffty 
dont have to zip open 3 zippers to find out the temps


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 9, 2009)

lol or you could just you know put it in soem soil and you won't have to worry about that step LOL


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 11, 2009)

little update for u guys.
heres my 2 girls getn ready





blueberry
.






cup clones
.





durban
.





.
himalayan gold 
.





white widow
.





.
bud pron
.










.
new bush coming along 
.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 12, 2009)

okay...heres my latest harvest. just got the dry weight in and the scales of truth say...............3 oz's, one plant, northern lights, hydro, rockwool, 400w hps.


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Jan 12, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> okay...heres my latest harvest. just got the dry weight in and the scales of truth say...............3 oz's, one plant, northern lights, hydro, rockwool, 400w hps.


 
dammnn sickness!! lol how many plants did you have in the room while flowering this lady??

the most ive yeild per plant is a little over 1 oz -_-
but only 1 grow under my belt.

cant wait for another month my 2nd and 3rd grow are under way!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 12, 2009)

i flowered that one and theres two more just like it at 3 1/2 wks. i have room for 4 of these but havent had a full load yet. 12 oz's would be a sweet harvest from a 400w!


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is my cabinet again... I had to get a new fan and tie down my ladies... they are getting way too dam big!


----------



## Mr85SS (Jan 12, 2009)

some great grow in here from 400's...specially caddys trainwreck & crimea blue...kudos for that


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 13, 2009)

Douche Nozzle said:


> I use an electronic probe cooking thermometer to moniter my temp. It goes from 0-500 degrees. I hang the probe at the top of my plants and can set the alarm for whatever I think is too hot. The display for the probe reaches the outside of my closet so I can see it anytime, light or dark cycle. No guessing.


Thats why they make fan controllers. A stable 7 degree drop during the dark period is beneficial. Unless you want to stand by your op and plug and unplug your exhaust and intake fans to keep the temp stabile. Might as well drop the cash and have electronics take care of it. Just plug dial and go. You dont have to be around to hear a beep, not to mention those arnt accurate for room temperatures what so ever .


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 13, 2009)

lol ... cooking therm ... thats great
what are we growing turkeys here ?


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (Jan 15, 2009)

is this sweet seeds cream caramel????????????


----------



## Douche Nozzle (Jan 15, 2009)

420weedman said:


> lol ... cooking therm ... thats great
> what are we growing turkeys here ?


The accuracy is fine with them, it is required to be by the FDA. I can also stick the probe all the way into the soil to check the temp there. As far as sitting there waiting for the alarm to go off as was said before, My set up doesnt go over 80 ae all. when the lights go out at night the temp goes down to about 68-70. Oh sorry, I don't have a super awesome thermometer to make me look cool. My closet is all about doing things the cheapest as possible with what you have. I had a meat thermometer so I used it. I like my Ghetto grow room and if you don't then go jerk off on your top of the line expensive equipment.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

Douche Nozzle said:


> I like my Ghetto grow room and if you don't then go jerk off on your top of the line expensive equipment.


 
then my 5 dollar digital themostat stat w/ humidity gauge wouldnt be working any more ...... thats like loosen the 26" dubs on my caddy yo! 

its meant to be accurate for check the temps of meat .... like around 160 degrees +


----------



## Eharmony420 (Jan 16, 2009)

here are some day 46 pics. 400 watt. 55k hid hut bulb. NL, marijauna seeds n.l. Gh 3 part, hydorguard, bloombatic, kool bloom. 4 in rockwool cubes in turbogarden 5.25 in pots with mini cubes making up the diference. #x3 botanicare ebb and flow table. Tepms at 75 or so avg in day and 67 avg at night. 

bad flower ratio. outa 9 nl i got 3 girls only 1 is nice the other went thorugh an accident. They got some buds thought. The good girl i am proud as hell of. Lstd to the max. I have got a clone going. She is pictured.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Jan 16, 2009)

7-9 week mostly indica strain is how it is described. I wish i could take it now. At week 6 sunday I am thinking of starting to flush.


----------



## Barako (Jan 17, 2009)

what's up everyone!!! here's my latest harvest..4 plants..AK-48...just over 1/4 lbs dried.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Jan 18, 2009)

are some day 46 pics. 400 watt. 55k hid hut bulb. NL, marijauna seeds n.l. Gh 3 part, hydorguard, bloombatic, kool bloom. 4 in rockwool cubes in turbogarden 5.25 in pots with mini cubes making up the diference. #x3 botanicare ebb and flow table. Tepms at 75 or so avg in day and 67 avg at night. 

bad flower ratio. outa 9 nl i got 3 girls only 1 is nice the other went thorugh an accident. They got some buds thought. The good girl i am proud as hell of. Lstd to the max. I have got a clone going. She is pictured.
Attached Thumbnails    



my buds are turning me on. can you see it?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 18, 2009)

Eharmony420 said:


> are some day 46 pics. 400 watt. 55k hid hut bulb. NL, marijauna seeds n.l. Gh 3 part, hydorguard, bloombatic, kool bloom. 4 in rockwool cubes in turbogarden 5.25 in pots with mini cubes making up the diference. #x3 botanicare ebb and flow table. Tepms at 75 or so avg in day and 67 avg at night.
> 
> bad flower ratio. outa 9 nl i got 3 girls only 1 is nice the other went thorugh an accident. They got some buds thought. The good girl i am proud as hell of. Lstd to the max. I have got a clone going. She is pictured.
> Attached Thumbnails
> ...


 
yea dude looks good, same as it did when you posted the same thing yesterday


----------



## justatoker (Jan 18, 2009)

Dammit man I hate being out of smoke.. Fuck ! That shit looks good as hell.


----------



## potorlando (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice yall. I'm running a single 400 watter for flower also. Got just a few pics from first run, I'll post them soon. About 2-3 weeks away from next flower run. I'll make sure to post (i'll also post weight results for first run).


----------



## chazel (Jan 19, 2009)

Barako dude , thats some sweetness!
how tall / wide did they get? im hoping to flower 4 in a limited space ( luckily its pretty tall ) i know i can trim but i just wanna make sure im not being super outlandish.
this place still brings big smiles to my face when i think iv a 400w . maybe just maybe


----------



## [email protected]$y (Jan 19, 2009)

evening gentlemen,

just a little update on my two girls (ice and white widow) ya can def see a difference since i dropped in a 400w. last pics r on pg 56.

cheers bai


----------



## Kiezer (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok guys....A little direction from you 400W experts needed. I am wanting to use a 400w HGT light in a small 3.5x3.5x40" stealth (tight box) My concern is exhaust. I dont want to run an exhaust. Now I have heard a 250 would really need to have it, but a 400w yes. *so lets hear it & ofcourse this is my first scrog *would that type of grow make a difference? etc.


----------



## Kiezer (Jan 19, 2009)

Let me clarify: 250 does not need exhaust & 400 will need exhaust? Is this true?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 19, 2009)

250 puts off less heat, but that doesnt mean you WONT need exhaust.
all depends on the temp in your box


----------



## Kiezer (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats what Im thinking......So If I must create exhaust I guess I'll be joining the ranks. I would prefer 400w anyway...for future grows. Its just hard to conceal exhaust as it is a very disgreet grow cabinet! Anyone else?????? Also it is an air conditioned room when needed yea I should have mentioned that.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 19, 2009)

if your box is totally sealed you really need a intake ... and you should have exhaust as well... you just need to put the exhaust on the back of the box toward a wall or something. maybe put the box in a different spot


----------



## Kiezer (Jan 19, 2009)

yea.....Its a built in Cabinet in a utility shop. I wish now I would have done different. I will be going with intake & exhaust. I'm going to do it right & hey can always use them on another more dedicated cabinet when space/time allows right! Next question & I may be drifting here some of the lower end fans look as if they will leak light. Any suggestions/brands etc. *price is envolved here.


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok I've got a box about the same size as yours and EXHAUST is a must!!!!!

you will fry your plants in no time flat... oh and from experience turn them to flower early lol or you will end up tieing them down like I had to....

my cabinet is 30" x 30" x 4' and has 1 400 watt hps in it... without exhaust the temp gets over 30C easily

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/138455-small-400watt-cabinet-grow.html

it's my 4th time around in this little cabinet so take a look... any questions just ask 


I've also got a dual fan that sits upright has 3 settings per fan... and cost like $50, picked up a bathroom fan *exhaust* that is .8 sones *sound* and pushes 80 CFM that costed me $115

yes my fan did leak light.. but nothing that alittle duct tape and some little metal strips cant take care of.... if your worried about light going in the exhaust hole...
connect some dryer hose onto it  it'll difuse the light


----------



## sirbudmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

just an update, i have started my flushing...my trichs on one is all cloudy 10/15% amber......other two are cloudy no visible amber trichs yet....51 days flower.



peace


----------



## [email protected]$y (Jan 20, 2009)

sirbudmaster they r sum funky lookin plants!! wots strain u growing?


----------



## sirbudmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

[email protected]$y said:


> sirbudmaster they r sum funky lookin plants!! wots strain u growing?



it is some very awesome stuff called "bag seed" 

thanks 


Peace


----------



## Kiezer (Jan 20, 2009)

Tanis.....Thanks bro! I figured someone must have the same (close) set-up. I do plan on scrog & just got a 95cfm inline for both exhaust/intake.


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah no problem... you will probably need exhaust if you used a 250 as well... so...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 20, 2009)

sirbudmaster said:


> just an update, i have started my flushing...my trichs on one is all cloudy 10/15% amber......other two are cloudy no visible amber trichs yet....51 days flower.
> 
> 
> 
> peace


holy mylar batman!!


----------



## nfhu88 (Jan 20, 2009)

day one of 12/12  4 more weeks!!(about)


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL day 1 of 12/12???? you gots a ways to go guy  more then 4 weeks if you want anything worth it.... go to the grow faq's and look up flowering and length of time... I don't think there is a 4 week flowering plant.....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 21, 2009)

nfhu88 said:


> day one of 12/12  4 more weeks!!(about)


uummm, no. never heard of a plant finishing naturally in under 7wks. theres products to shorten the flower period, but not by half!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

nfhu88 said:


> day one of 12/12  4 more weeks!!(about)


u can take it down around then ... dont expect it to get you high tho


----------



## jonask (Jan 21, 2009)

ohh no!!... I think I fell in love with a plant 

just lovely...

*week 7 *


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 21, 2009)

that hardly looks real. whats its deal?


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 21, 2009)

nfhu88 said:


> day one of 12/12  4 more weeks!!(about)


 




I'm certain it's just a typo----I know this ain't your first rodeo


----------



## sirbudmaster (Jan 21, 2009)

jonask said:


> ohh no!!... I think I fell in love with a plant
> 
> just lovely...
> 
> *week 7 *



very nice!  look at those finger leafs!


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 21, 2009)

you know there is no way unless this guy took AGES to do photoshop images to make that up... good god I think I just wet myself..... those loooooookkkkk soooooo TASTY!

ME WANT SOME!!!!


----------



## nfhu88 (Jan 21, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> I'm certain it's just a typo----I know this ain't your first rodeo





Tanis83 said:


> LOL day 1 of 12/12???? you gots a ways to go guy  more then 4 weeks if you want anything worth it.... go to the grow faq's and look up flowering and length of time... I don't think there is a 4 week flowering plant.....





420weedman said:


> u can take it down around then ... dont expect it to get you high tho


ahhhhh haha yeah thats a typo!!! 8 more weeks to go!!!! hahaha. thanks caddy, for bringin that up. caddy are you still using GH 3 part? have you tried the florablend and floralicious plus as additives?


----------



## nfhu88 (Jan 21, 2009)

jonask said:


> ohh no!!... I think I fell in love with a plant
> 
> just lovely...
> 
> hey man nice lookin plants. did you happen to top any of those?


----------



## Ramona's (Jan 22, 2009)

i think i just creamed myself.....that bud has a twin.......sitting right next to it


----------



## dimi6o (Jan 22, 2009)

i will have 40 plant's and 2x400watts HPS tell me its a ormal for 40 plat or i need more lamps?I think then i need 1x400 MHl but im not shure.Help me


----------



## jonask (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks nfhu88

the polyploid i didn't top, but the others NYCD i supercropped

if u want to take a look at my grow check the link in signature 'current grow...'

peace


----------



## Barako (Jan 22, 2009)

dang! that's a crazy looking plant!!! very nice dude!!!


----------



## Napolean420 (Jan 22, 2009)

Great Thread! Just chopped @ 9wks flower Skunk11


----------



## rustybud (Jan 23, 2009)

dimi6o said:


> i will have 40 plant's and 2x400watts HPS tell me its a ormal for 40 plat or i need more lamps?I think then i need 1x400 MHl but im not shure.Help me


wat is it 40 females u hav if so den yes u will need more light 2 b honest in my experience i find a 400 is best for 8 or less plants anymore dan sum of your plants around da side wont get enuff light .. im using a 400 for 3 to 5 plants wrks a treat ..


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 23, 2009)

hey everyone im new to growing and getting ready to put my first plant into flowering my only problem before was my temps and humidity.......well i got a big blower last week for my outtake air and hooked it up dam worked likes a charm them was 78 and humididity was 47.....but now im ready to put my mother into flowering and i checked the temps before i was going to put her in and the room went crazy on me agian the temp went up to 93 and the humidity went to 24 grrr HAS ANYONE HAD THIS PROBLEM???

my room is around 7 tall and 2 x 2 ....i have a canfan for a intake ...a bigblower for my outake and two fans to move around the air in the room
my lights is a 400wat hps i got from htgsupply....... i hooked up one intake ducing tube to one side of the light and the blower outake air to the other side of the light to make my own cool tube kinda

just dont know what to do started this grow almost two months ago now i believe and had problems with my humidity and temps from day one i been trying everything i can think of now i just want to flower so im looking to see if anyone can throw some advice my way thanks


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

nfhu88 said:


> ahhhhh haha yeah thats a typo!!! 8 more weeks to go!!!! hahaha. thanks caddy, for bringin that up. caddy are you still using GH 3 part? have you tried the florablend and floralicious plus as additives?


 

yep, GH Flora, went with some liquid and dry Koolbloom. I'm not seeing a big difference using it though, I think I'll try some AN Hammerhead 0-9-18 next time. I need to post my last harvest pics in this thread.....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 23, 2009)

dimi6o said:


> i will have 40 plant's and 2x400watts HPS tell me its a ormal for 40 plat or i need more lamps?I think then i need 1x400 MHl but im not shure.Help me


theres too many variables to answer the question.

you could cram 40 zero veg clones in there and do a sog. or if you veg for a month and do some training and 8 ladies will fill up your room.

the way i do my room i veg for 5wks, get about 3oz per plant, and fit 4 under my single 400w hps


----------



## Eharmony420 (Jan 24, 2009)

my 400 watt hps 55k lumen full spectrum 35 dolar hid hut bulb. good deal. Almost 7 weeks in. Week so far of flush. 

Need that 2 week flush. All the leaves still look healthy. lol. I better get some clearex.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 24, 2009)

heres a new bush i just added under my 400 
can you count the tops ?


----------



## mrfloaty (Jan 25, 2009)

glad i found this thread, this just shows everyone what is possible with small indoor set up without going over the top but also shows how so many people take so much pride in growing such an mazing plant, 

reet this is my small little set up, done in coco with full canna cocco nuts and feeding regime off there web sight, the box is 2ft x 2ft x 4 ft thats it, used the scrog set up in the pics but tried super cropping and lst set ups to and found all do well under 400watt. i am averaging about 4-6 0z dry cured 

hope you like and keep on spreading the love........


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 25, 2009)

i got my 400 watt HPS a couple weeks ago i am gonna use it as soon as i get my PPP seeds in, i just had a couple question how much is a average yeild with one plant and does this light get preddy hot??? i have one ice seed going now in a DWC system. just wanted to know what to except i hear with HPS you get a better yeild which is why i bought it lol.


----------



## 420inNC (Jan 25, 2009)

heres my little setup with a 400w mh that i got from www.htgsupply.com 1st pic all 8 girls i hope and the 2nd pic is a self toped with 3 tops


----------



## 1982grower (Jan 25, 2009)

I will be flowering approximately 18 clones under 430 watts t5ho any day now if anyone is interested. I'll post pics along the way. The mothers are actually under 2 150 hps's. 4 of them.


----------



## 1982grower (Jan 25, 2009)

And i would like to know what people have yielded off the sun agro bulbs


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is my last harvest. 400w Sunmaster MH-HPS conversion bulb. 2x4x6.5 closet, GH Flora series, liquid & dry Koolbloom. yeilded 4.25oz this go around.

I had 3 plants, here are pics to the biggest one. I had such a small yeild because I had to keep the light way too high for the other buds, I got my one big cola I wanted but the rest were alot of small fluffy buds.

My grow right now I added a screen, I'll post pics of it soon....

Crimea Blue


----------



## 1982grower (Jan 25, 2009)

420inNC said:


> heres my little setup with a 400w mh that i got from www.htgsupply.com 1st pic all 8 girls i hope and the 2nd pic is a self toped with 3 tops


 nice looking healthy plants


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 25, 2009)

heres whats curing off my first harvest... single plant ... almost 4zs


----------



## 1982grower (Jan 25, 2009)

caddyluck. Looks like a high quality few ounces I can't wait till i see what i get. I'm try sog hydro


----------



## 1982grower (Jan 25, 2009)

420weedman said:


> heres whats curing off my first harvest... single plant ... almost 4zs


 These pics are hard to look at. Jelous for now. gimme 60 or so days.


----------



## nxoro8x3 (Jan 25, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> glad i found this thread, this just shows everyone what is possible with small indoor set up without going over the top but also shows how so many people take so much pride in growing such an mazing plant,
> 
> reet this is my small little set up, done in coco with full canna cocco nuts and feeding regime off there web sight, the box is 2ft x 2ft x 4 ft thats it, used the scrog set up in the pics but tried super cropping and lst set ups to and found all do well under 400watt. i am averaging about 4-6 0z dry cured
> 
> hope you like and keep on spreading the love........


What strain?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 25, 2009)

got one of my girls in a water farm under a 400 hps doing a scog in a 2x2x6 ... my plant and waterfarm together are 36" tall...... im wondering how much i might yeild and if i should go with 60 or 90 days of flowering ?? the longer you wait the more you MIGHT yield right ??


----------



## doogleef (Jan 25, 2009)

Depends on the strain. When they are done they are done. All that happens if you let them go past ripe is the THC degrades.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 25, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Depends on the strain. When they are done they are done. All that happens if you let them go past ripe is the THC degrades.


 
not sure on the strain its bag seed dank as nugs..... im new to all the strains i think its crazy when someone can just smoke a nug and tell you the plant and be right


----------



## Eharmony420 (Jan 25, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> glad i found this thread, this just shows everyone what is possible with small indoor set up without going over the top but also shows how so many people take so much pride in growing such an mazing plant,
> 
> reet this is my small little set up, done in coco with full canna cocco nuts and feeding regime off there web sight, the box is 2ft x 2ft x 4 ft thats it, used the scrog set up in the pics but tried super cropping and lst set ups to and found all do well under 400watt. i am averaging about 4-6 0z dry cured
> 
> hope you like and keep on spreading the love........


 
any more info man? veg time, flower time, bulb type? nutes and so on. Is that 4-6 ounces per plant or for both. They look awesome, reps, cant wait to duplicate. Also what is the strain.


----------



## Hatfield725 (Jan 27, 2009)

An early grow. The girls got to big during veg. Thats why they are tall and lanky but everything turned out just fine.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 27, 2009)

Hatfield725 said:


> An early grow. The girls got to big during veg. Thats why they are tall and lanky but everything turned out just fine.


 
how big is your grow area and how much did you harvest ??


----------



## Hatfield725 (Jan 27, 2009)

The area is about 6' by 5'. That time 9 girls made it through from a mix bag of seeds. I thing it was about 7oz but less then half of it was Dank. It was ok cause I just made 3lb off butter and ate well for a good bit.


----------



## Hatfield725 (Jan 27, 2009)

Baby photos


----------



## doogleef (Jan 28, 2009)

My 400W tent full of clones... I am flipping to 12/12 during the dark cycle tonight.


----------



## sirbudmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

So decided @ 60 days in she looks to be ready for that upbeat high, i have two more ending soon i am trying to go for all three "tastes" up high, 50/50, and couch lock. This leaves me with a little variety pack and will help me out to see what i want more 

1 of 3 chopped 01/28/2009

soil: peat,perlite,topsoil. 
PH:6.5 
400watt warm halide 
topped her @ 4" tall she had 6 nodes at this point, she branched out and reached 18" @ end of flower. 

7.2 oz wet with stems. so reckin 2oz dry maybe


----------



## 700m45 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey there, 
can anyone tell me how whats the min space between 400watter with cooltube+ 250cm3/h fan and plants?
I'm planning to have my next grow under 400w, my space is 2ft x 3ft x 5ft- enough?
i'm runnin 2x200w Envirolites(basically CFL) rite now, one plant, just 2 weeks in flower.
The pics were taken today, hope you don't mind 'em.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 29, 2009)

If you are talking about an inline fan then you can get the 400W about 6" from tops. Even at 6" your worry is not heat, it is light bleaching.  I am using a "250cfm" booster fan and it is crap. I can get about 10" away without heat issues.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 29, 2009)

I got my 400hps almost 3' from the top of my plants / screen my temps get into the mid 80's sometimes, i thought that would be way to hot for them should i move it closer????


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL I have my 400 watt hps 6-8" from my plants... I have no cooltube only a fan blowing up onto the light to disperse the heat..... I'm sitting at 24C in my cabinet


----------



## justatoker (Jan 29, 2009)

Tanis83 said:


> LOL I have my 400 watt hps 6-8" from my plants... I have no cooltube only a fan blowing up onto the light to disperse the heat..... I'm sitting at 24C in my cabinet


Whats so funny?


----------



## nvirgo79 (Jan 29, 2009)

i wish i could get my picks up so y'all could see.


----------



## jersey125 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok. how many plants can i max out with a 400wtt hps?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 29, 2009)

jersey125 said:


> Ok. how many plants can i max out with a 400wtt hps?


how big are they ?


----------



## nvirgo79 (Jan 29, 2009)

i got 28... why is it so hard to post my pics..says invalid file


----------



## doogleef (Jan 29, 2009)

3' is too far. Will cause stretch and low yield. 12" is about standard w/o aircooled hood or cooltube. If your temps are too high add more ventilation or humidity.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 29, 2009)

doogleef said:


> 3' is too far. Will cause stretch and low yield. 12" is about standard w/o aircooled hood or cooltube. If your temps are too high add more ventilation or humidity.


 
thanks doog i will go lower them i dont want to much stretching yea i think i got the temps good but i know the lower i put the light the more heat is on the plants even thoe my thermostat says a temp


----------



## fishenfool06 (Jan 29, 2009)

well i feel beter, after seeing all the other pix . i think im rite ther with all you . i have a stelth system 4x4x4 400 w mh fully sellf contained. check out theas pix and see what u think...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jan 29, 2009)

hey guys, just found this thread! check mine out: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/151780-diesel-ryder-400-grow.html


----------



## sirbudmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

fishenfool06 said:


> well i feel beter, after seeing all the other pix . i think im rite ther with all you . i have a stelth system 4x4x4 400 w mh fully sellf contained. check out theas pix and see what u think...



looking good there! question? why did you go with 4-square verses more height? I am going to try 9-plants lollipopped in a 3X3X6high unit with 1-gallon pots. How is the 4X4X4 going? 


Peace


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 30, 2009)

hmm wouldnt that be to many for that small of a area ?? wouldnt the canopy be way to thick for airflow or light penitration


----------



## sirbudmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hmm wouldnt that be to many for that small of a area ?? wouldnt the canopy be way to thick for airflow or light penitration


well if this is directed at me, then you are probably right.....i thought if i lollipop them it will be all tops right? therfore no need for light below the canopy.....maybe i should be looking at 4-plant scrog.


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 30, 2009)

not really if he's lollipopping them... they don't take up much space... but they only harvest like one big bud.... 

I'm doing 4 plants in my cabinet and its 30" x 30" x 4' but that is the max I can have.... mind you I'm bushing my plants a bit instead of lollipopping them.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 30, 2009)

your right i was just saying for a good harvest less plants in that area doing lolipop might give you bigger cola then doing more plants with small colas.........but im still learning so i should watch how i word things


----------



## doogleef (Jan 30, 2009)

Given the option, more plants with less yield per plant will out-produce fewer, larger plants over time. The main reason is more, smaller plants have less veg time and turn around quicker. If you have a full canopy your yields will be about the same whether you use 4 plants in a scrog or 24 small plants in a SOG. The difference comes in when you start the second batch and don't have to wait 4 weeks to veg up the larger ladies.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 30, 2009)

heres some dried buds from my tuesday harvest


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jan 30, 2009)

420weedman said:


> heres some dried buds from my tuesday harvest


beautiful 420!! what strain you got there?? did you drop the night temps to get that purps or is it genetic?? ahh, one more month till i chop, can't wait!!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 30, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> beautiful 420!! what strain you got there?? did you drop the night temps to get that purps or is it genetic?? ahh, one more month till i chop, can't wait!!


thanks ! , not sure ..its bag seed, the temp does drop in my room lights out... but that was the only one to go purp


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jan 30, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thanks ! , not sure ..its bag seed, the temp does drop in my room lights out... but that was the only one to go purp


ahh i gotcha


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mmm looks nice... I got some purple kush goin on... hopefully I can get a nice dark color outta it..... I'll post some pix this weekend....

and regarding lolipopping and such just before the nice pictures.... the guy has a small room... true having more plants that are smaller will definately give you more yield overall..... given time and less space used per plant. I got 4 in my cabinet and it's full as hell... next time around I'll probably just do smaller plants and see yield...


----------



## Hatfield725 (Jan 31, 2009)

My friend is into purple bud so just to see I let the temp drop in my room for the last few weeks. Must of the leaf and some of the bud turned purple. From what I have read you just need to find a strain that is more prone to change to purple. I will post some pic in a few days of what I just got done with.


----------



## Tanis83 (Jan 31, 2009)

here's my babies @ 4 1/2 weeks


----------



## dirtyoz (Jan 31, 2009)

Dont mean to hijack here but this thread seems pretty active. 
Quick question here.
I messed up on my order, I wanted an HPS and a MH conversion bulb that could share the same hood with an S51 sodium ballast that I built myself. Not at the same time of course. Anyway I ended up ordering an Agrosun 430w red sodium that says "with more blue and red" and an EYE Hortilux 430w enhanced spectrum Super Hps. 
I dont need two, so I want to send one back and get the MH conversion bulb instead.
Which HPS should I keep.
Thanks


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2009)

Both are good bulbs. I would keep the Hortilux


----------



## fishenfool06 (Feb 2, 2009)

sirbudmaster said:


> looking good there! question? why did you go with 4-square verses more height? I am going to try 9-plants lollipopped in a 3X3X6high unit with 1-gallon pots. How is the 4X4X4 going?
> 
> 
> Peace


the 4x4x4 works realy good . i just harvisted dryed & cured waied @ 1/4 lb the plants were all small under 3 ft & 3 @ 2 ft. all bubelgum. i only veged them for two weeks , trying diferent combos . i started some perple cush on saterday and im going to veg theas for 3 weeks and make them taller so thay will be closer to the lamps when finished. i cant adjust the higth of my lamp.it is fixed . i will need carfull calculations & stop veg at the rite time so thay dont get to big. ill send more pixs in a cuple of weeks when i go into flower. ps i have a boolm box if u were wondering.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Feb 2, 2009)

I would suggest the 6ft height and using 2 gallon pots instead of one gallons. You should be able to still fit 9 plants in there. You may be better off doing 6 larger plants though since you have the height.

There is no point in having a 6ft height if you are only growing in 1 gal pots. One gal pots are only good for plants that will finish at like 1ft.


----------



## sirbudmaster (Feb 3, 2009)

bongrippinbob said:


> I would suggest the 6ft height and using 2 gallon pots instead of one gallons. You should be able to still fit 9 plants in there. You may be better off doing 6 larger plants though since you have the height.
> 
> There is no point in having a 6ft height if you are only growing in 1 gal pots. One gal pots are only good for plants that will finish at like 1ft.



good point! 


Thanks


----------



## Microracer87 (Feb 3, 2009)

I use big bloom tiger bloom and grow big. Big bloom has been used from germination on. I do add extra nitrogen after 3 weeks in veg. Some fish emulsion and dried blood to perk it up. Here's some pics. They're 47 days into flowering they vegged for 30 days. Thats a 4x4x6.5 tent with a 400 hps cool tube. Also used molasses, kool bloom, and pirahna but that was only use for the first 2-3 weeks in veg for good root system. How do they look? Any guesses on how much yeild? I'd says 40% pistels have changed and the trichromes are 75% cloudy 15% 10% amber.. rough numbers


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 3, 2009)

Tanis83 said:


> here's my babies @ 4 1/2 weeks


Dude.. your plants look bomb  I'll be thrilled if mine look like that 4 weeks from now.

Here are my babes. I started with 8 -- 6 indica-type bagseed and 2 bubblelicious. The bub's went male, as did two of the bagseed. So, I've got four girls left growing me out of house and home (good thing I've got 9 feet of headroom at the rate they're putting on..).

I vegged 4 weeks under 400W MH, then switched to 12/12 HPS. They're in pre-ferted MG potting soil.. I've just started adding FF Grow Big the last couple weeks, and will switch to Tiger Bloom now that flowers are starting to show.

I'll keep y'all posted..!

PS: the last pic is of glossy stem bases that showed up only on my females, well ahead of any other signs of sex. Anyone else ever notice this?


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 3, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> Dude.. your plants look bomb  I'll be thrilled if mine look like that 4 weeks from now.
> 
> Here are my babes. I started with 8 -- 6 indica-type bagseed and 2 bubblelicious. The bub's went male, as did two of the bagseed. So, I've got four girls left growing me out of house and home (good thing I've got 9 feet of headroom at the rate they're putting on..).
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention.. these have been under 12/12 for 10 days. Got a ways to go yet for sure.


----------



## Microracer87 (Feb 3, 2009)

I wonder how average my plants are for using a 400 watt light...above below?


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 3, 2009)

Microracer87 said:


> I wonder how average my plants are for using a 400 watt light...above below?


Well, this comes from a noob, but I think your plants look dense and sweet  I don't know about expected yield -- I hear "a gram per watt" and 2oz per plant a lot for 400W grows. In my very non-expert opinion, it looks like you're in the range.


----------



## Microracer87 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yummy yummy they smell like grapefruit with some fruity pebbles thrown in and at the end you get a cat piss and skunk smell.. i'm thinking 1/4lb


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 3, 2009)

Microracer87 said:


> Yummy yummy they smell like grapefruit with some fruity pebbles thrown in and at the end you get a cat piss and skunk smell.. i'm thinking 1/4lb


Sounds like you're literally days from harvest -- I'm jealous! A 1/4 sounds quite reasonable... Based on other stuff I've read in RIU, it seems like there's a 60-80% weight reduction during drying, but it looks like you've got the volume to end at 1/4lb.

Man, a f*ckin' 1/4lb of top-shelf dope..mmmmmmmm...


----------



## Microracer87 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, but the sad parts is I know i can do better..lol i'll never be fully satisfied.. I'm always trying to find new things to try.


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 3, 2009)

Did you do any LST? It looks like your grow space is pretty well occupied, but this is a way to get total canopy coverage in your space. I'm just starting with it, but have seen other people's grows where they've got all the gaps filled, and just about all the buds are the same distance under the light..


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 3, 2009)

Microracer87 said:


> I use big bloom tiger bloom and grow big. Big bloom has been used from germination on. I do add extra nitrogen after 3 weeks in veg. Some fish emulsion and dried blood to perk it up. Here's some pics. They're 47 days into flowering they vegged for 30 days. Thats a 4x4x6.5 tent with a 400 hps cool tube. Also used molasses, kool bloom, and pirahna but that was only use for the first 2-3 weeks in veg for good root system. How do they look? Any guesses on how much yeild? I'd says 40% pistels have changed and the trichromes are 75% cloudy 15% 10% amber.. rough numbers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you got some good shit goin on man .. props


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 3, 2009)

heres most of my purp that has been dring for 3 days ... just about ready for jar


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 3, 2009)

420weedman said:


> heres most of my purp that has been dring for 3 days ... just about ready for jar


wow that is some pretty shit! nice work


----------



## jnuggs (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice looking buds 420! Do you use the paper bag method, or just hang them?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks guys ... just hung em in dark closet


----------



## Microracer87 (Feb 3, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> Did you do any LST? It looks like your grow space is pretty well occupied, but this is a way to get total canopy coverage in your space. I'm just starting with it, but have seen other people's grows where they've got all the gaps filled, and just about all the buds are the same distance under the light..


 
Yeah I trained most of the brandches to fill the area. both plants were topped after 2 weeks of veg. The one on the left ended up with 4 colas somehow.. I dunno how it happened and the one on the right has just 2 colas


----------



## nfhu88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Microracer87 said:


> Yeah I trained most of the brandches to fill the area. both plants were topped after 2 weeks of veg. The one on the left ended up with 4 colas somehow.. I dunno how it happened and the one on the right has just 2 colas


ive had the same issue where the plant gets 4-5 colas after topping. im not complaining i just wish it would do that everytime!


----------



## gottagrow69 (Feb 3, 2009)

420weedman, nice buds. i got a question for all of you who use a 400 watt HPS. my grow space is a cabinet its 3x3x7. i wanted to start budding the other day and i hooked up my light and the room got over 100 in like five mins. i had to fans blowing on the light and it still was hot and my fans are both really strong. is it too much for the space


----------



## doogleef (Feb 3, 2009)

You MUST remove warm air from the space. Blowing the air around does no good if it stays in the cabinet. Need an exhaust fan.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a 400 in a cab that is less than 2' x 3'


----------



## bongrippinbob (Feb 4, 2009)

I used to run my 400watt in a 2'x2'x5' space, but I had a 465cfm exhaust fan for cooling. Your "powerful" fans are doing nothing if they are not exhasting the air. You can blow as much hot air around as you want and it wont cool it a bit.

Make sure you exhaust fan is an inline fan or blower. Duct boost fans will not work well and your standard standing fan will do nothing for you.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 4, 2009)

hmmm i have a 6'' booster ducing fan for my outake air on my homemade cooltube works like a charm


----------



## Tanis83 (Feb 4, 2009)

get yourself a bathroom fan and mount it...  that's what I got 80 cfm keeps my 400 watt hps cool and I got a 30" x 30" x 4' cabinet


----------



## mrfloaty (Feb 4, 2009)

nxoro8x3 said:


> What strain?


the strain you see is a bag seed so no idear exactly what it is but was a beautiful smoke with a strong long lasting cerebral buzz was sweeeet for snowboarding the other week when i went away, the plant you see are i think 4th generation clones and have grown using the scrog meathod as in my original post and a bush which produced around the 4-6oz dry cured..... see bush on attatchment

i got a load of ajan haze # 3 going at the moment from greenhouse seeds amsterdam which is saposed to grow like an indica but produce a high like a sativa sounds like heaven lol so will post the pics when its worth a look, 

any other questions just holla


----------



## mrfloaty (Feb 4, 2009)

Eharmony420 said:


> any more info man? veg time, flower time, bulb type? nutes and so on. Is that 4-6 ounces per plant or for both. They look awesome, reps, cant wait to duplicate. Also what is the strain.



cheers for the big up dude, its nice to hear after the hard work we all put in eh
i use a 400w hps i think its a sunmaster bulb its got a heet sheild under the light so to spread the light and reduce temp slightly, veg time all depends how long it takes to fill the screen if using scrog meathod, slightly longer than you normaly would, i recond about 4 weeks depending on the strain and i think it was about a 7-9 week flowering, all the nuts are canna, and feeding is off there web sight...... see if the link below will get you there.....
http://www.canna-uk.com/coco
if not i use canna A & B, cannazime, ryzotonic, canna boost in the flowering stage a as much pk 13/14 as it can handle and canna flush at the end for 2 waters then just plain water for 1 week, 
you asked about waight the 4-6 oz is for the box i have found that the box i grow in (i have only used this strain so far because of the great results but) it has made not much difference in the way i grow weather its scrog or super cropping creating a huge bush, unfortunatly i only have the space for this box but 4-6 oz per crop sees me nearly through till the end of the next grow.....

hope this has answered your question holla if any other info is needed,
ps can highly recomend the cannabis grow bible by greg green i got most of my info from there and this sight, you should be able to get a pdf copy if you stick it in google eh

peace....


----------



## bongrippinbob (Feb 4, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hmmm i have a 6'' booster ducing fan for my outake air on my homemade cooltube works like a charm


I said they don't work well, not that they don't work.

If you are trying to push though a carbon filter, you will not have enough force.

Those booster fans are for boosting air already moving through a duct, not moving it on its own. You will lose a lot of CFM due to static pressure from the duct.

If your duct booster fan is rated at like 400cfm free air, after you pull through a 4ft duct run you are luck if you are pulling 75cfm through it.

I used to use an 8" duct booster fan to cool my hood. It was rated at 420cfm free air, and my shitty little 130cfm computer fan blew more air than this thing did. Sure with out the duct on it, it blew a lot of air, but once that duct was on, my CFM was cut by like 75%. 

Spend the extra $50-100 and get a quality fan that will actually pull the air through the duct.


----------



## nfhu88 (Feb 7, 2009)

sup guys. here she is 17 days into flowering.
using:
GH 3 part
Flora blend
Floralicious plus
liq kool bloom (about to start using dry)

she lookin purdy


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 7, 2009)

heres a new bush im workn on .. and my first widow clone


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 7, 2009)

I harvested this to day. You can read about it https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/159300-harvest.html







And I moved this into flower you can read about it here https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/159182-crop-rotation.html & https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/159303-lets-see-how-big-day.html


----------



## jersey125 (Feb 8, 2009)

my friend has a 400wttHPS and wanted to know if u can use it threw all stages?


----------



## BTK3ill (Feb 8, 2009)

Little Tommy said:


> Not sure if this would qualify as there is not much height but my
> scrog is under 400 watt HPS. Has a couple weeks to go and started
> flushing last night.



what strain is that?


----------



## Tanis83 (Feb 8, 2009)

jersey125 said:


> my friend has a 400wttHPS and wanted to know if u can use it threw all stages?


 
yes you can... with good results


----------



## doogleef (Feb 8, 2009)

jersey125 said:


> my friend has a 400wttHPS and wanted to know if u can use it threw all stages?


Yes. make sure you start ot abou 36" above seedings or clones done under fluro. Then lower it a few inches per day to about 12.


----------



## nfhu88 (Feb 8, 2009)

420weedman said:


> heres a new bush im workn on .. and my first widow clone


that looks sweet!


----------



## JBlaze99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Here some sweet haze. that finished 3 weeks ago, 400W HPS hortilux. Fox Farm complete program. 5 oz dry.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 11, 2009)

JBlaze99 said:


> Here some sweet haze. that finished 3 weeks ago, 400W HPS hortilux. Fox Farm complete program. 5 oz dry.


sooo pretty bro! i wanna try some


----------



## JBlaze99 (Feb 11, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> sooo pretty bro! i wanna try some


yeah it turned out tasting sooooo good. and very potent, even thought i feel i harvested a little early.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 11, 2009)

JBlaze99 said:


> yeah it turned out tasting sooooo good. and very potent, even thought i feel i harvested a little early.


ah tru that...when to cut can be very difficult to determine sometimes for untrained eyes..did you scope the triches?? or just wit ur eye?


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's my babes at 3 weeks since going 12/12, about 12 days since the females definitively showed themselves.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 15, 2009)

looking great everybody! this group, and all groups using less watts have to be the world's least paranoid growers!! you'd have to be a dumbass to get busted using a 400 watter, haha...here's some pics through a magnifying glass..and i can't believe i only have 2 weeks left, i can't fucking wait.


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 15, 2009)

Lookin' sugary-schweet... 

400's rock... didn't even bounce my electric bill one bit..


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 15, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> Lookin' sugary-schweet...
> 
> 400's rock... didn't even bounce my electric bill one bit..


ohhh yeahhh!! gotta love it


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 16, 2009)

here is EVERY thing that will fit in my room under the 400w


----------



## nfhu88 (Feb 16, 2009)

bubba kush at 29 days flowering.  i think i can say about 4 more weeks now!! hahaha


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 16, 2009)

420weedman...you are rockin that 400 bro. did you throw those little ones in right after they rooted?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 16, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> 420weedman...you are rockin that 400 bro. did you throw those little ones in right after they rooted?


thanks man ! im maxn her out for sure ... i got the shitty htg hps bulb too.
im gonna upgrade that soon and see if i can notice a difference

all the plants in there are clones and had little to no veg time except the back row


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 16, 2009)

i was gonna say that the back looked pretty stacked... im doing my first grow with something besides a standard hps. im like three weeks in, and i dont know how i would be able to tell the diff till the end tho


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 16, 2009)

im expermenting with plant sizes.... i know id like to have at least 1 big bush in there going at all times  ... if you look at the back row from right to left you can see different stages of flowering from the same strain. the one on the left is about to get the axe and the one on the right i added 2 weeks ago, the one in the middle is some where inbetween .... maybe 5 weeks in.
you wont be able to tell on ur light .... but post pics


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 16, 2009)

wrong thread...just copped a 1000W hortilux EYE


----------



## Ole Budheavy (Feb 16, 2009)

Mylar is so damn reflective, something like 99% huh?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 16, 2009)

Ole Budheavy said:


> Mylar is so damn reflective, something like 99% huh?


yeah, its great shit! you just gotta keep it clean, it gets dirty real easy!


----------



## got2loveit (Feb 16, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> ohhh yeahhh!! gotta love it


did i hear my name? https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/327720d1234809918-organic-af-gws-ak47-wd-dsc00302.jpg https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/327723d1234809918-organic-af-gws-ak47-wd-dsc00289.jpg https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152614-organic-af-gws-ak47-wd-10.html my autoflewering  pics at end of page


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 16, 2009)

400w hps 2x4 flower room


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 17, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> 400w hps 2x4 flower room


What strains are you growing? The bottom left looks like a sativa-dominant..


----------



## doogleef (Feb 17, 2009)

Dude. Is that really your fucking address in the location line?! ROTFLMAO


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 17, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Dude. Is that really your fucking address in the location line?! ROTFLMAO


haha, you can't be serious!?! of course it's not!! wow, if it was, he'd be dumber than you


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 18, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> What strains are you growing? The bottom left looks like a sativa-dominant..


All bagseed from the same bag except the one in the front right is Power Skunk. The biggen in the middle seems way more sativa then all the other ones I have grown outta those seeds. Its been 59 days and it looks like it has at least one more week


----------



## MaDz (Feb 18, 2009)

Here are my new babies under 400W HPS


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 18, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Dude. Is that really your fucking address in the location line?! ROTFLMAO


Ha...!!! Shit, no dude..

But, I honestly hope there isn't anything illegal going on at 1726 Oak in Kalamazoo, or someone will be seriously pissed!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 18, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> Ha...!!! Shit, no dude..
> 
> But, I honestly hope there isn't anything illegal going on at 1726 Oak in Kalamazoo, or someone will be seriously pissed!


HAHAHA, wouldn't that be some shit!?!?!
I doubt anybody in Kalamazoo does anything illegal, lol


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 18, 2009)

and here i thought that was somebody's adress that you didnt like...


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 18, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> and here i thought that was somebody's adress that you didnt like...


Nahh.. it's just for laughs !  .. and I'm glad some people got one out of it..

That's a great idea, though... let's see, who's on my shit-list?


----------



## Hatfield725 (Feb 27, 2009)

I just started a new Grow. Check it out.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/166580-first-grow-journal-400w.html


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 27, 2009)

check it out dudes, i'm probably under 5 days till i chop em!


----------



## nxoro8x3 (Feb 27, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> check it out dudes, i'm probably under 5 days till i chop em!


Is this with just on 400 watt hps? what strain?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 27, 2009)

nxoro8x3 said:


> Is this with just on 400 watt hps? what strain?


yeah, 400 watt mh for bout 3 weeks, then switched to the hps bulb..the grow is in my sig...it's an autoflowering strain, Joint Doctor's Diesel Ryder..magnificent strain, grows crazy fast!!


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 28, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> check it out dudes, i'm probably under 5 days till i chop em!


Fuckin' nice dude... looks b-ful... 

I'm still about 3-4 wks away with my 400 bagseed sativas..


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 28, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> Fuckin' nice dude... looks b-ful...
> 
> I'm still about 3-4 wks away with my 400 bagseed sativas..


appreciate it my brotha...good stuff, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 28, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> appreciate it my brotha...good stuff, can't wait to see the pics!


Yeah, man... fingers crossed. A lot of fuckin' dope on those plants as it is right now.


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 2, 2009)

Lowlife ak-47 with only 3-4 weeks left, 400w hps, fox farm nutes, organic potting soil. Any comments plz!!


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 2, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> Lowlife ak-47 with only 3-4 weeks left, 400w hps, fox farm nutes, organic potting soil. Any comments plz!!


Looks sweet.. I'm no expert, but if I were you, I'd be on my toes for more like 2 weeks.. Those pups look pretty developed, and are sucking the stores out of the leaves really nicely.


----------



## Decanthas (Mar 2, 2009)

Eco 400W Switchable,
36x54 tent


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 4, 2009)

whats ur temps?? ur plants look stressed it looks to me as a slight nute burn!! might want to check it!!!


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 5, 2009)

Update time! REady to start my flush today!! What you guys think?


----------



## gangjababy (Mar 5, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> Update time! REady to start my flush today!! What you guys think?
> View attachment 344646
> View attachment 344647


What do the trichomes say?


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 5, 2009)

not quite ready but give it two weeks of flushing and it will be done, I hope... No microscope, some i am basing my facts on a picture taken with a digi camera and blown up on my laptop, and the color of the hairs.


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 6, 2009)

wait till 90% of hairs are brown/red!! and using a microscope is a must if you want to decide at which point u want to harvest! its dead cheap go buy one!!


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 7, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> not quite ready but give it two weeks of flushing and it will be done, I hope... No microscope, some i am basing my facts on a picture taken with a digi camera and blown up on my laptop, and the color of the hairs.


I'd get that pocket scope like others suggested .. The wrong tool, like your camera, can get fooled by odd light reflection, etc. Hair color means nothing. 

Get a 30 or 60X back-lit scope --- $5-10 many places -- you don't wanna screw this part up.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 7, 2009)

sleeper05 said:


> I looked at that bubbleponics rubbermaid by stealthydro and that's what gave me the idea to raise the water. Cause really as long as you're putting the air into the water the roots will take it all. I thought there had to be a gap where there could be roots at the top of the bucket to receive air while the bottom ones would take in the nutes. They were growing fine that way but i'm always open to try new things so i raised the water... we'll see what happens. Really by doing this I'm able to add more nutes to the rez but still keeping the ppm the same = more for the plants. The last change I was at only about 10gal and now I brought it to about 13gal.
> 
> That's a really good idea about the paint and then being able to put white tape on there. I will look into doing that because I always have one extra rez for my next weeks change out. I could paint it this week and then tape it up white. I've looked for the black colored ones as well I know what ya mean.



naw naw ur plant wont eat that much..u gotta change the water out every 10-14days anyways.. i grow hydro and in my opinion ur overwatering ur plants and i can tell just by lookin at ur pics..and u gotta make ur roots work for the water u dont need the soil balls to get wet, the roots can sense where the water is and they'll reach and grow till they reach it and while they reach for the water ur plant reach's (grows)..i made that same mistake, this must b ur first time so take my advice playa and lower ur water level if ur roots r showin


----------



## dirt clean (Mar 7, 2009)

Organic soil grower here. I was eharmony 420 but the whole hydro thing, while easy, only got me an ounce a plant in 5in rw. 

So I went organic soil and wow is it easy and healthy. Also I just upgraded my ebay economy ballast 400 to a lumatek digital 400 right outa the box. It is awesome, much brighter, and quiet and no heat. No interference. 

I will post pics of my girls. Still little a few weeks in veg.

I have 4 lr2 fems in 3 gallon soil, 2 white widow skunk fems in ultamte 5 gallons, 1 widow cindy, 1 mazar afghan. All doing good.


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

1 week left!!!
View attachment 350347
View attachment 350348
View attachment 350349
View attachment 350350


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

heres an update for u guys ! 

this is blueberry .... 
kinda dissapointed with this one ... loose buds never really buded strong.
gotta figure out why... ill be throwing the mother plant in soon\









heres the durban ,.. very impressed .. thick resin packed buds !







same with the widow .. but she has maybe a little more sugar














clone from my first plant









room shot









medium bush 














big bush


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 11, 2009)

sweet how much do you yield per plant about?? how long does it take u from cutting the clone till harvesting?? anyways ur buds look great!!!


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

you cant clone autoflowering plants, they autoflower after 2-3 weeks not giving them enough time to grow to a clonable stage, if you do by some chance get a good clone, your lucky if it yields over a gram!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> sweet how much do you yield per plant about?? how long does it take u from cutting the clone till harvesting?? anyways ur buds look great!!!


thanks man, im still kinda new to the game.
the medium bush should be around 2zs dry ... the big one im hoping 4
they both still have a bit of time left ... more so on the bigger one.

with those clones.. they went from dwc cloner right to flower
and have been in there for about 12-13 weeks and are coming down next week(alot of people probably would have cut them down by now but i like to let them mature more)


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

Letting them marture never hurts, good luck and keep growing bro!!!! They are looking good...


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 11, 2009)

wow dude 12-13 weeks im impressed are they sativa dominant?? how much yield u expecting on ur clones?? those bushes seem very nice good job!!!! im guessing lst and and FIM right?? anyways i like!!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

yea ... sativas
BB is indica tho...
the clones should be about 7 g dry each.... ill know in a couple weeks 
and the bushes fim and supercropped


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 11, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> you cant clone autoflowering plants, they autoflower after 2-3 weeks not giving them enough time to grow to a clonable stage, if you do by some chance get a good clone, your lucky if it yields over a gram!!!


im guessing this was for me please correct me if it wasnt!!! first of all YOU CAN clone autoflower plants and have seen people doing it successfully!!!!! then you CAN clone from a plant thats flowering as long as its in its early stages!!!!!!!!!!!! over a gram lol dude where did u get this info?? i dont want to insult you but i hope its out of the back of your head on a terrible day and not just any day!!!


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you even know how a clonable plant looks, it has to have at least 3-4 nodes, duh!!! The autoflower, flowers 2 nodes into the process, how big do you think clones from an autoflowering DWARF are going to get, hence the word DWARF dipshit. And for further refrence I never said you couldnt clone a plant in flower, I do that myself... Take it from some one who actually has grown alot of autoflowers, dont waste your time cloning an autoflower, its a waste of space and time!!!


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 11, 2009)

u called me dipshit??? u arrogant ignorant kid!!! yeah 1 meter "dwarfs" lol!!!!"the AF flowers 2 nodes into process" LMFAO!!! my AF AK was on its 7th node when it started showing preflowers and its branches were all way over the 3rd node same on white dwarfs same on my gws which was a real dwarf 30cm tall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have u ever grown an AF plant????? and eved if u did all u F knowitalls that grew a plant and think they know it all there was a thread on cloning AF plants and there were many suckers like u claiming that u cant clone that if u clone ul yield shit and that u cant clone an AF plant once it started flowering. well my friend alot of speculation until someone actually did it with pics and showed all you people that u talk shit without knowing he yielded 8g not good but not 1g so get ur grip kid and educate urself before expressing stupid and unsubstantiated fart claims!!!!!!!!


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 11, 2009)

the thing with cloning AF plants is that the clone will get smaller and smaller until u cant clone the plant and because u cant keep mothers!!


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

But like I said, It can be done, but is NOT worth it. Didnt mean to start shit with you got2loveit, your a smart guy, we cool???


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 11, 2009)

its always good dude! u just need to watch out our language abit calling me a dipshit wasnt very polite!!! on the AF point worth is relative as u saw 420 is yielding 8grams of his clones so telling him it isnt worth it doesnt stand in the same way u cant say it isnt worth it to clone an AF plant and get 5grams!! what can be said and i think this is ur ultimate point is that cloning AF plants will not give u a perpetual harvest in the manner a normal plant would and this is for the last reasons i stated!! that being that u cant keep mothers so u will have to clone from the plant u cloned and this will decrease the plants overall growth as u go down generations!!! so u cant create a perpetual harvest of AF plants by cloning also efficiency comes into play because when u yield an ounce of a plant diminishing your yield to 8grams is like yielding 75% less whilst this extent doesnt apply to normal plants and some say that they can have identical results down the line meaning their clones either first or sixtieth generation will yield the same!! hope this helps!! and as i said dont want to insult you but please watch out on what info you give out someone can take what u say as fact when its not imagine someone gave u false info and u used this to make a decision to only find out later the info was wrong!!!


----------



## mrfloaty (Mar 11, 2009)

thought would show you my first week flower ajan haze # 3 from greenhouse seeds amsterdam, have vegged out for about 1 month using low stress training, branch snapping and basic manipulation untill it fit in my scrog, i am still growing in my 2ft x 2ft x 4ft woden box have put up new dimond reflective sheeting and put an extra vent in the top wall of the box which has created the perfect temp..... still growing in canna coco with all the nuts from the canna coco range on a high feed reg.

will keep you posted on the progress,


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

Good point, thanx for all the info, Like I said your one smart dude, I can tell you have been in this for a while, I hope to be like that one day, this way probably wont get me there though. LOL


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> thought would show you my first week flower ajan haze # 3 from greenhouse seeds amsterdam, have vegged out for about 1 month using low stress training, branch snapping and basic manipulation untill it fit in my scrog, i am still growing in my 2ft x 2ft x 4ft woden box have put up new dimond reflective sheeting and put an extra vent in the top wall of the box which has created the perfect temp..... still growing in canna coco with all the nuts from the canna coco range on a high feed reg.
> 
> will keep you posted on the progress,


nice trunk on that bitch man, good shit + rep


----------



## mrfloaty (Mar 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> nice trunk on that bitch man, good shit + rep



cheers dude i had a bit of a problem with lights at the start hence it looking abit shit in the first few pics but it has bushed out like a trooper eh will be interesting to see what the yeild will be with a scrog like this but will see .......


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 11, 2009)

that stem is seriously like tree trunk!! lol awesome!!!! and only a month's veg well thats very impressive!! i knew the ultra#3 was bushy with many shoots but uve used it greatly!!! that strain is a must on my list!!!


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 11, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> Good point, thanx for all the info, Like I said your one smart dude, I can tell you have been in this for a while, I hope to be like that one day, this way probably wont get me there though. LOL


dude im new to growing to just harvesting my first batch i simply did my reading and in general talk only when i can substantiate what i say with proof!! man that is a life practise i dont need to be telling you this!!!


----------



## gangjababy (Mar 12, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> the thing with cloning AF plants is that the clone will get smaller and smaller until u cant clone the plant and because u cant keep mothers!!


You can't clone an autoflower because an autoflower automatically flowers regardless of light cycle. It doesn't get smaller and smaller, where did you get that idea?


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 12, 2009)

gangjababy said:


> You can't clone an autoflower because an autoflower automatically flowers regardless of light cycle. It doesn't get smaller and smaller, where did you get that idea?


omg common dude u starting this again?? go read my posts if ur not satisfied LOOK IT UP if ur still not satisfied then i dont think u get it!!! i really hate people reading/quoting the last phrase of an entire conversation and thinking they get the picture!!GO READ!!!!!!!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 12, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> omg common dude u starting this again?? go read my posts if ur not satisfied LOOK IT UP if ur still not satisfied then i dont think u get it!!! i really hate people reading/quoting the last phrase of an entire conversation and thinking they get the picture!!GO READ!!!!!!!


yeah, i agree got2, kids these days don't like to read, to fucking lazy, haha....haven't seen ya round bro, glad you're back..oh thats right, i member reading on another thread you were under the weather, luckily i got that shit out of my system a couple months ago..


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 12, 2009)

i dont want to insult these kids but i mean if they read a page back they would get the whole picture anyways... yeah i had the flu with crazy fevers but its almost over and i can at last enjoy my harvest!! how u doing with ur grow??


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 12, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> i dont want to insult these kids but i mean if they read a page back they would get the whole picture anyways... yeah i had the flu with crazy fevers but its almost over and i can at last enjoy my harvest!! how u doing with ur grow??


yeah tru that...check my journal out, i harvested!! already in like day 3 of curing, looking soooo dank dude...


----------



## gangjababy (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah I read your post, your friend of friend did it...
I'm sorry but I won't believe it until I see it, I've been on a lot of boards and not once have I seen a cloned AF.
All you do is bitch and insult people for a few threads...


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 12, 2009)

I wouldnt argue with got2loveit, read a few pages back, like they just said like to posts back!!!LOL


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

AFs do not interest me at all. 
if you dont want to clone anything .... then i can see using AFs
but other than that seems like a waste


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 13, 2009)

420weedman said:


> AFs do not interest me at all.
> if you dont want to clone anything .... then i can see using AFs
> but other than that seems like a waste


just harvested the colas of my AF white dwarfs its 2 tops weighed dry 14gr and the rest is more than double check out my sig. so im expecting 40grams dry off 1 plant in 8 weeks and its really dank!!!


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 13, 2009)

gangjababy said:


> yeah I read your post, your friend of friend did it...
> I'm sorry but I won't believe it until I see it, I've been on a lot of boards and not once have I seen a cloned AF.
> All you do is bitch and insult people for a few threads...


 first of all i didnt say a friend of a friend i said on this site in a thread someone did it with pics!!! if u want to see it all u need to do is search threads on cloning AF plants, and READ! there are loads of them but please tell me why u find it so hard to believe an autoflowering plant can be cloned i would love to hear ur theory!! and kid if u want to learn if u can clone an AF plant all you need to do is read since u cant think logically im not here to do the work for u especially with that attitude!!


----------



## mykul916 (Mar 14, 2009)

snapped a few pics....


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 14, 2009)

Day 55 and over four feet.

















same plant at 49"+






the full grow






all are 55ish days old


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 14, 2009)

awesome rocket, i forgot you were a fellow 400 watter! i'm starting my 12/12 from seed grow now, seeds are under fluoros right now...can't wait, i'm doin a bunch of strains..


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 15, 2009)

Is it just the strain thats growing like that. Clone or from seed? One main shoot is pretty cool. I could fit a bunch of those under my light.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 15, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> Is it just the strain thats growing like that. Clone or from seed? One main shoot is pretty cool. I could fit a bunch of those under my light.


There are 3 strain in there. They just started week 8 on 12/12 from seed.

I have done this with clones before.

I have 15 in there.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh yeah I have seen your journal. Sorry I didnt put 2 and 2 together. I recognize the "baja fresh" cup, at least that looks like where you got that cup from
And you got like 15 outta 15 females too? lol Its all coming back to me now


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 15, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> Oh yeah I have seen your journal. Sorry I didnt put 2 and 2 together. I recognize the "baja fresh" cup, at least that looks like where you got that cup from
> And you got like 15 outta 15 females too? lol Its all coming back to me now


yep 15 girl, what a surprise.

and the cup were from MrsRocket, or baja fresh maybe.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 15, 2009)

the black and white checkered one
Damn Im a dork LOL
MMMmmmm baja freshhh


----------



## jordisgarden (Mar 15, 2009)

heres my 400 set up and some plants grown with it. i used to use cfls and tubes and the best thing i ever did was get the 400 hps


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 15, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> heres my 400 set up and some plants grown with it. i used to use cfls and tubes and the best thing i ever did was get the 400 hps


yeah, for personal grows, it gets no better than a 400 watter, i just love mine! you need to just make the jump jordis, get a scope..you can get one from radioshack for less than 20 bucks, and it works perfectly, it takes the guess work outta harvest...


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 15, 2009)

hps just make everything easier once you get your vents dialed in. Instead of having to constantly repositioning your cfl's. I do have some cfls around the base of the plants and 2 with reflectors on the end(not in the photo)
Heres what I got under my 400w this go around

I got 3 power skunks, 1 big bang, 1 bagseeds, 2 clones of the power skunks(cant see them)


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 15, 2009)

looking great stoneyJ...are those the freebie power skunk's from attitude?? i've got some of those germin with my others...just to see if they work...i have low hopes for free seeds!


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 15, 2009)

yep
they are actually nice plants. we will see how the buds smoke though


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 15, 2009)

I finally feel confident enough to show my 400 w pride and joy. I just finished converting everything to hydro. these were vegged under cfls and they are in the second week of flowering... This is my first hydro grow and my growth rates have amazed me as compared to my soil grows, but this is still all trial and error for me.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 15, 2009)

dazed but not confused said:


> I finally feel confident enough to show my 400 w pride and joy. I just finished converting everything to hydro. these were vegged under cfls and they are in the second week of flowering... This is my first hydro grow and my growth rates have amazed me as compared to my soil grows, but this is still all trial and error for me.


those look nice. I see you also grow in those beer cups.


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks RR, I started with the beer cups, but I just got some 3" net pots.... I'm pretty cheap...


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 15, 2009)

I just got all of mine into 6" pots.

The last was over 2 feet tall. This will make watering go from 3x/day to 1x/day.


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 15, 2009)

The 400 w is amazing!!! I have probably gotten over a foot of growth in the last 2 weeks that they've been flowering... I didn't expect that much at all. with my last grow i was using soil and i started flowering under cfl's and switched to 400 W HPS in the last 4 weeks... they did not grow nearly as vigorously as my hydro grow which i started under cfl's but vegged for about a week under the HPS... it seems like they grew more in the beginning of the 12/12 cycle than they did in the 18/6 cycle


----------



## jordisgarden (Mar 15, 2009)

hydro is so hard to deal with for someone like me with add. the whole soil growing thing is very theraputic to me.

man o man why cant this shit be legal. i could only immagine being able to do this in my yard to its full potential


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 15, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> hydro is so hard to deal with for someone like me with add. the whole soil growing thing is very theraputic to me.
> 
> man o man why cant this shit be legal. i could only immagine being able to do this in my yard to its full potential


What a world that would be! soil is where I started and I must admit it was much more forgiving than my hydro experiment has been... soil gave me a real appreciciation for the life cycle of the earth...not to mention some good smoke I just had to try hydro to really see the difference. I cant tell you what the taste difference will be, but I can tell you that i already see my yields will be much better... but, I didn't have the 400w HPS for half of my soil grow...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 15, 2009)

i'm an og, i love soil, always will, never tried hydro, and never will!!! hhahaha
the taste and smell from organic soil grows alone is worth it to me...i feel it's just natural and my plants really react well...everybodies ladies are looking great by the way...peace dudes


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 15, 2009)

and i'll have some pics up soon of my brand new grow!! just switched on the 400 mh and i'm gonna try the 12/12 from seed technique...it sounds really badass, i'm excited...


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 16, 2009)

i had some really bad gnat problems with soil... but I must admit hydro has made me feel somewhat useless I don't have to water my plants anymore and now that my system is somewhat up and running I don't really have to do much other than check my nute solution a few times a week. However, it is still very therapeutic to just sit and watch them grow


----------



## sizzilky (Mar 16, 2009)

bag seed! gonna cut in 3 weeks


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 16, 2009)

dazed but not confused said:


> i had some really bad gnat problems with soil... but I must admit hydro has made me feel somewhat useless I don't have to water my plants anymore and now that my system is somewhat up and running I don't really have to do much other than check my nute solution a few times a week. However, it is still very therapeutic to just sit and watch them grow


i've never had a run it with gnats, knock on wood...at least we have that in common, i just stare at my ladies for hours, i even got a computer chair with wheels in the growroom so i can roll right up, haha,


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 16, 2009)

jesus sizz, that is probably one of the sweetest bagseed plants i've ever seen!!! the ones i used to grow were not even half that, so now i only grow quality genetics...that thang is a beast...love it, nice work..


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 16, 2009)

Heres a few more pic of my gurls two weeks into flower with one week of veg under 400wHPS( they vegged for about 2 weeks under cfls before that)


----------



## sizzilky (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah i cant wait to see if it smokes like the bud it came from.


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice sizz! mine are from bagseed as well. I was lucky and found a good mother and cloned the shit out of her!

LOL Kind... I have a rolling computer chair too!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 16, 2009)

dazed but not confused said:


> Heres a few more pic of my gurls two weeks into flower with one week of veg under 400wHPS( they vegged for about 2 weeks under cfls before that)


looking very healthy bro...nice work....hahaha, gotta love the rolley chairss!!! hahah


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey sizzilky, how many times did you top that beast,or what method did you use to make it like a bush!!!


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks like he LSTed the hell outta it


----------



## sizzilky (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> Looks like he LSTed the hell outta it


correct! lol. yeah i topped it alot too. then tied it alot. will post more pics of it next weekend. i also have a couple more i will take shots of that arent as far along


----------



## Babyjesus420 (Mar 16, 2009)

Can i get in the club wit 430watts of cfls for my 2 8 week old girls 1 week into flower from bagseed


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 16, 2009)

I really want to lkearn how to grow a bush like that, got any good advice??? It fits my situation perfectly!!! Any help would be greatly appreciated, and will receive a +rep!!! Thanx.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 16, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> I really want to lkearn how to grow a bush like that, got any good advice??? It fits my situation perfectly!!! Any help would be greatly appreciated, and will receive a +rep!!! Thanx.


just top it when its small ... then keep topping the very tops...
instead of tying down , when im about to put it into flower i super crop instead ... much easier


----------



## sizzilky (Mar 16, 2009)

ya i top about 4 times all chutes. tie down what i can.


----------



## mrfloaty (Mar 17, 2009)

sizzilky said:


> bag seed! gonna cut in 3 weeks


duuuuuuude 

sizzilky diggin your style LST the hell out of it and tope the hell out of it which is how i do mine love the combination of the two,

bag seeds as well you look like your on to a winner and you obviously know what your doing nice to see there, you remember the bag you got it from (probably not haha stoner lol) and did you keep a clone looks perfect for bubble hash 

any much resp keep up good work


----------



## jordisgarden (Mar 17, 2009)

im having gnatt issues now. i had them months ago. and i put sand ontop of the plants. it worked in addition to beer in bowls, watering less having a fan blow on the tops of the soil. venus flytraps, and a cobra lilly. the carniverous plants are great to watch eat too.. they went away for a while once i got rid of the beer venus flytrapps they came back months later


----------



## sizzilky (Mar 17, 2009)

i wont forget. went through like an lb of it. it was kinda tan gold colored citrus lemon smell and taste. gets u stuck. indica to the fullest i think... 

here is afghan kush i think got stunted or sumthin it just grew so slow idk what was up but its a lil bush. 3 gal container


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Mar 18, 2009)

YOOOOOO!!!! how is the AQUA GLOBE doin for ya pimpin? and im feelin that lst...a man after my own heart


----------



## sizzilky (Mar 18, 2009)

aqua globes. i dont think they feed for 2 weeks but they gotta help sum waht. i git down wit lst!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 18, 2009)

heres the latest from my grow room ... Himalayan gold and 1 pic of my white widow


----------



## Az613 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys... my setup under 2 400's..


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 18, 2009)

Az613 said:


> Hey guys... my setup under 2 400's..


I was thinking about doing it this way for my next grow. Did it take you awhile to find a strain that worked well in that setup?

How long did you veg from the clones? Last question, did you cut the branches right as they start or at certain intervals?

Thanks in advance brotha, I've never tried the "Lollypopping" as everyone seems to be calling it now.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a nice setup AZ

Hey I got a question. How often do you guys replace your bulbs? I have been doing a perpetual grow so my flowering room as been in service for almost 6 months nonstop... My buds seem to be getting more airy and the only thing I can think of it that I may need a new bulb.


----------



## Az613 (Mar 19, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> I was thinking about doing it this way for my next grow. Did it take you awhile to find a strain that worked well in that setup?
> 
> How long did you veg from the clones? Last question, did you cut the branches right as they start or at certain intervals?
> 
> Thanks in advance brotha, I've never tried the "Lollypopping" as everyone seems to be calling it now.


 

It's actually my first grow with this strain.. Northern light x BC big bud. A friend of mine gave me about 1000 seeds so I decided to try them out. All of them are straight from seed, I haven't mothered yet. 

All together they were proly in veg for about 2 months, were about a foot and a half by the time I put them into flower.

I cut the branches right as they start to allow better growth to the top of the plant.


----------



## Az613 (Mar 19, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> That is a nice setup AZ
> 
> Hey I got a question. How often do you guys replace your bulbs? I have been doing a perpetual grow so my flowering room as been in service for almost 6 months nonstop... My buds seem to be getting more airy and the only thing I can think of it that I may need a new bulb.


 

I usualy replace my bulbs after every 2 or 3 crops. So 6 months is about right. If you're using the same method as you have been and your buds are looser then my guess would be that those bulbs are getting old. Has your temp changed at all?


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 19, 2009)

No difference except for a more stable temps if anything. Same strain even
I have been using more nutes because I am more comfortable with what Im doing now but that should cause denser buds if anything.
Right on, thats what I wanted to hear though. Easy enough to fix

buds still lookin good though. I just started smoking the clone I recently cut down and noticed how fluffy it was. Same thing with the 2 plants I cut down last month.

Anyway, heres whats in there now


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 19, 2009)

My ak-47 harvest!!!


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice. Is it your first harvest?
I just noticed your join date so I figured there was a chance it was


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 19, 2009)

No ,its well past my tenth. I never have used the internet for grow info untill when I joined here. Never had the internet before. LOL, seriously!!!


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL
Well glad you could crawl out from under your rock. :^P JK
Very nice lookin buds.
I had a feeling that it wasnt your first but thought there was a chance


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments man, much appreciated!!! The internet's the shit, now I cant live without it...


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 19, 2009)

5 1/2 weeks....2 400w's

Grow Journal is linked in my sig.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 19, 2009)

i'm sooo excited dudes!! i got my new grow up and running, and i'll have lots of pics very soon...i'm doing an experiment and trying a method i've never done before, i'm trying the 12/12 from seed...right now i've got 20 tiny babies under 400 watts of mh, 5 of them are feminized, so i'm hoping for another 6 or 7 ladies..i've got em in 1 gal grow bags with ocean forest and all fox farm nutes, i love that shit...it's also a multi strain grow consisting of: 3 fem himalaya gold, 1 fem northern lights, 1 fem purple lady, 1 fem durban poison, 7 white rhino, 4 kc33, and 4 power skunks...i've got hashberry and masterkush beans on the way right now so i can have a little perpetual bud, i'm gonna germ em when i've culled the males outta the garden...take care friends, and it should be a great ride!


----------



## doogleef (Mar 20, 2009)

Just about ready. What do you think?


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Mar 20, 2009)

how soon were you planning to pull...?


----------



## josh4321 (Mar 20, 2009)

hey guys do you think i can join


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

josh4321 said:


> hey guys do you think i can join View attachment 359706View attachment 359709


sure membership is 100$
or 1oz of ur buds, which ever i deem better


----------



## josh4321 (Mar 20, 2009)

ha ha ha ha ha vary funny


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

josh4321 said:


> ha ha ha ha ha vary funny


welcome to tha club


----------



## doogleef (Mar 20, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> how soon were you planning to pull...?


I was planning on this weekend. They are still stacking calyxs though so I may wait a few extra days.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Mar 21, 2009)

yea. i would say wait it out a little bit...im fighting it right now with some shiva skunk, buds look ready for bags at six weeks! unfortunately they smoke WAY better at eight weeks on the dot


----------



## josh4321 (Mar 22, 2009)

heres a couple pics when the lights wnet out


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 22, 2009)

josh4321 said:


> heres a couple pics when the lights wnet out


Your plants look great. What strain.. how old?


----------



## josh4321 (Mar 22, 2009)

i made them last fall i call them (item9) and they are just over 4 weeks


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 22, 2009)

i got a new bulb yesterday. It was much brighter

edit:5 weeks on most of them


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's my girls now at 9 weeks post 12/12; about 8 weeks since serious flowering began. These are a sativa-dominant bagseed. I had an overnute/pH issue awhile back that almost blew them up completely. Even burned into the sweet leaf... But MJ is tough...

We're getting to the wire now -- trichs are about 40/60 clear to cloudy, with some occasional ambers. When I can find amber without hunting, they're coming down!! Probably next weekend... tick tock tick tock..

I ended up with three different phenos -- the first two pic's are off two plants that share the same pheno; the last are the other two. The first two are maturing ahead of the others, and very sugary. The big momma in the front in the last pic has a 24" cola about 4" across.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 23, 2009)

looking very pretty kriegs! nice job...
i just got my new journal goin, check it out dudes: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/175751-multi-strain-12-12-seed.html. enjoy...


----------



## josh4321 (Mar 24, 2009)

how do you guys think they look


----------



## beeker (Mar 24, 2009)

400 rocks ,mine is in a 5X4X8ftHT room, I have clones around the outside and plants grown from seed under the lite. 3 gal buckets and MG soil, Ive used MG for yrs and dont have any complaints.


----------



## dirtyoz (Mar 24, 2009)

What is that Panasonic thing in the last pic.................Tric scope?? If so what model?


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 24, 2009)

at 35 days that looks damn good. what strain


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 24, 2009)

josh4321 said:


> how do you guys think they look


Look totally f'in gorgeous, to me... Nice work!


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 24, 2009)

beeker said:


> 400 rocks ,mine is in a 5X4X8ftHT room, I have clones around the outside and plants grown from seed under the lite. 3 gal buckets and MG soil, Ive used MG for yrs and dont have any complaints.


Nice work, man.. those are beautiful. I use MG too.. the only problems I've had are ones I created by being a noob.


----------



## beeker (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks all, Panasonic scope 30X power, radio shack has same thing.


----------



## josh4321 (Mar 24, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> at 35 days that looks damn good. what strain


 if you were talking to me then thanks bro im useing a 400w hps and pure blend pro for nutes and the name of them is item9 i made them last fall with my outdoor the best male and best fem


----------



## josh4321 (Mar 24, 2009)

beeker said:


> 400 rocks ,mine is in a 5X4X8ftHT room, I have clones around the outside and plants grown from seed under the lite. 3 gal buckets and MG soil, Ive used MG for yrs and dont have any complaints.


 bro your plants are looking great i wish i had a bigger room but what i have works


----------



## doogleef (Mar 24, 2009)

HARVESTED:

120 grams dry. .3 grams per watt. Pretty light but the next run will be better. WhiteBerry is not a big yielder anyway. Making changes to light and ventilation configuration.


----------



## beeker (Mar 24, 2009)

Lookin good Josh, whatever you got that works is good. My strain is a white widow crossed with a northern lites male. only dusted a few branches on a few plants , but got about 150 seeds. I keep them in frige, they are about 2 yrs old, but I had 100% germ couple months ago, still, I think on my next grow I will resupply my stock. Keep On Growin


----------



## josh4321 (Mar 24, 2009)

doogleef said:


> HARVESTED:
> 
> 120 grams dry. .3 grams per watt. Pretty light but the next run will be better. WhiteBerry is not a big yielder anyway. Making changes to light and ventilation configuration.


 nice looking buds bro how long are you going to give them to cure


----------



## doogleef (Mar 24, 2009)

At least a month or so.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 24, 2009)

went to 12/12 on 3/2/09..sorry but im figuring my cam out , and i love the b/w.


----------



## SonomaComa (Mar 25, 2009)

heres my 400w mh


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 25, 2009)

looking awesome everybody!! i just love all the growing that's going on...here's my 400 watts of MH on my 12/12 from seed garden i started bout a week ago...my journal is in my sig...peace dudes..


gkn


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 25, 2009)

SonomaComa said:


> heres my 400w mh


Beautiful, bro... Those look really healthy and aggressive.

Now that I'm cued up to harvest this weekend, I find myself missing the lush, vibrant greenage of plants like yours.. Growin' em is almost as good as smoking them, in my mind.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 25, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> Beautiful, bro... Those look really healthy and aggressive.
> 
> Now that I'm cued up to harvest this weekend, I find myself missing the lush, vibrant greenage of plants like yours.. Growin' em is almost as good as smoking them, in my mind.


yeah, i totally agree with ya! i always hate cutting down my ladies, it's always a bittersweet moment...but i do love that heady smoke, haha...


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 27, 2009)

We're down to days here folks... different parts of the plants are at diff stages.

One girl hit day zero last night... about 65/30/5 cloudy/clear/ amber.. just where I want it.

This shit rocks... smells strongly of grapefruit. Tastes like it going in... tastes like superskunk coming out. Yum....

You shoulda seen the ugly bag of shit the seeds came out of... I only planted them 'cause it had a great high nonetheless, and I didn't want to burn pricey beans on my first grow.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 27, 2009)

^^very nice, I checked out your trim party thread. More fun to come lol

I just chopped down one of my ladies. She had some male balls forming in the buds and this late into flowering I couldnt just leave it. She was about 90% cloudy so hopefully she wont be as much couch lock as her sister.
Only 6 weeks flowering...Fast little bitch. I woulda liked to let her go at least one more week but I kinda had to chop

here is a pic of what I cut down. 
I still have my 3 power skunk and a big bang in the flowering room though. Oh and 4 no veg clones as well


----------



## iloveit (Mar 27, 2009)

re510 said:


> and here's what came out of it last time:


That looks absolutely delicious what strain is that?


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 27, 2009)

iloveit said:


> That looks absolutely delicious what strain is that?


It's bagseed, bro.. isn't that a kick? You shoulda seen the bullshit-looking bag this came out of. But... it had a nice stone, so I said good enuf for the first time around. And lemme try to make it better.. which I think I did.

Looks like citral to me... tastes and smells like grapefruit big-time..


----------



## iloveit (Mar 27, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> It's bagseed, bro.. isn't that a kick? You shoulda seen the bullshit-looking bag this came out of. But... it had a nice stone, so I said good enuf for the first time around. And lemme try to make it better.. which I think I did.
> 
> Looks like citral to me... tastes and smells like grapefruit big-time..


Man I gotta grow that strain, did it give you a body high or head high/couch lock or energetic?


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 27, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Man I gotta grow that strain, did it give you a body high or head high/couch lock or energetic?


I don't know if this is citral or anything close.. it just looks like citral pics I've seen on seedbank sites.

It's an energetic head-high; keeps me up if I smoke it late. I harvested purposely to get that, as I always seem to have good lines on couchlock weed and hash, which are one in the same for me.

The bag it came from had that distinctly spicy sativa smell like a Thai. That's another reason why, depsite the ugly look in the bag, I went with it. Very happy I did...


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 29, 2009)

heres the latest from my 400 watt grow about 4 weeks into 12/12


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 30, 2009)

dazed but not confused said:


> heres the latest from my 400 watt grow about 4 weeks into 12/12


Very nice.. very healthy. Keep doin' what you're doing, and you're on track for a fine harvest!!

What strain have you got going there?

Man, I already miss fresh, aggressively growing green plants already... like yours.


----------



## Hatfield725 (Mar 30, 2009)

I moved the girls to my big Ebb&Flow and put in my hand made net support. Two WW, 3 Blue Cheese, One Pure Gold.https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/166580-first-grow-journal-400w.html


----------



## fishenfool06 (Mar 30, 2009)

sirbudmaster said:


> looking good there! question? why did you go with 4-square verses more height? I am going to try 9-plants lollipopped in a 3X3X6high unit with 1-gallon pots. How is the 4X4X4 going?
> 
> 
> Peace


when i ordered my box i thought it would be a lot taller i never checked haw tall it was inside i did ck haw tall it was out side , wish i had thought about that. but it seems to work pretty well this is my 5th grow and im doing mutch better with all the small details. growing these ladies in a box is hard . tomany things to go wrong . my first grow had lots of yeld about a Qp, but poor quality due to ph & temps to high. i learn as i go, and im getting better.i found higrizime and that took care of a lot of problems. i have about 4 weeks left & i will post some pix on Saturday.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 30, 2009)

doublegum 27 days into 12/12


----------



## josh4321 (Mar 30, 2009)

heres some pics of the start of week 5 of 12/12 enjoy guys and gals


----------



## mrfloaty (Apr 1, 2009)

dazed but not confused said:


> heres the latest from my 400 watt grow about 4 weeks into 12/12



easy dude there looking sweet keep going as you are .......
have you thrown any pk13/14 at them to fatten them out yet?


----------



## jordisgarden (Apr 2, 2009)

what a great picture. humy humpy. you all have done awsome jobs at the grow. i recently added a 600 hps to my 400 to see if it makes a difference.i have to say. im not happy with the super skunk strain though. it doesnt produce jack shit for crystals. no resin production. im hopin it comes out ok after a nice cure though. i really was hoping for more resin production though. do you guys know of anything that helps in resin production>? maybe drop temp and a dry room. the less humidity the more resin? i would think that since the plant has to protect itself from drying out?
does you guys shit stink outt your houses hard core? with the smell cioming through my floor. theres no way i could see growing in an apartment. unless it was in a hippy commune or something. where people are cool. not nosey dickheads. i hate snoops...seriously why does anyone giva a fuck if we grow grass. fuckin rediculous


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Apr 2, 2009)

uv-b light...


----------



## Skeksis (Apr 2, 2009)

School us about the uv-b, JordanTheGreat. What kind, and where to get them?


----------



## Stoney Jake (Apr 2, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> what a great picture. humy humpy. you all have done awsome jobs at the grow. i recently added a 600 hps to my 400 to see if it makes a difference.i have to say. im not happy with the super skunk strain though. it doesnt produce jack shit for crystals. no resin production. im hopin it comes out ok after a nice cure though. i really was hoping for more resin production though. do you guys know of anything that helps in resin production>? maybe drop temp and a dry room. the less humidity the more resin? i would think that since the plant has to protect itself from drying out?
> does you guys shit stink outt your houses hard core? with the smell cioming through my floor. theres no way i could see growing in an apartment. unless it was in a hippy commune or something. where people are cool. not nosey dickheads. i hate snoops...seriously why does anyone giva a fuck if we grow grass. fuckin rediculous



I grow in a condo and am connected to 3 other homes. I know all of my neighbors and they all smoke weed so I dont worry about it. There is no way in hell I would let them know I grow but if they smelt or suspected something they wouldnt go to the cops.

Oh heres my flowering room and some pictures of my dried but uncured buds I chopped last week at 39 days... thats right 39 days and its great smoke. I would of like to let it go one more week but it started to spit out bananas, all the trichs were cloudy so no big deal. Nice high


----------



## dj crane (Apr 2, 2009)

Afghan Dream 1 day into flowering


----------



## 8deez8 (Apr 2, 2009)

can i just say to others w the 400w... exhaust fans are nice but the key is to NOT point a fan DIRECTLY on the bulb unless in cool tube. Air blowing around a hot bulb=convection=hot room fast


----------



## bongrippinbob (Apr 2, 2009)

8deez8 said:


> can i just say to others w the 400w... exhaust fans are nice but the key is to NOT point a fan DIRECTLY on the bulb unless in cool tube. Air blowing around a hot bulb=convection=hot room fast


If you are exhausting with the fan, it won't be blowing anywhere in the cab. It will be sucking. So putting the duct right next to bulb is a good idea so it sucks the heat off of it.

And if you have a circulation fan blowing right at your bulb, you can put your plants a lot closer to it. 

Plants can take the air being warm, but can't take the direct baking heat of the bulb or the sun. 

Think about a plant outdoors. If it is out of the direct sun but the temps are like 90degrees, you will be fine. But if the plant is in the direct sun and the temps are like 80degrees, you will have problems.

If you have your exhaust fan sized correctly for your room, then blowing the fan at the bulb will not cause it to heat up the room faster. The cab will be exhausted long before that is an issue. And like I said, you can put your plants closer to the bulb.

And I almost forgot, if you have a cool tube, you want the fan pulling the air over the bulb, not blowing through the reflector. There will be more air flow "pulling" air instead of "pushing" air. This is why we use a fan to exhaust and passive intakes, not the other way around.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 2, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/179888-420weedmans-march-harvest-de-spectacularrrrrrrrrrrrr.html


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 2, 2009)

PPPure Power Plant
5 weeks in flower
Fox Farm Trio and yup........400 MH x 2


----------



## mykul916 (Apr 2, 2009)

this is muh perp's 3weeks into flower under the 400.....












sexy lil bitch...


----------



## dirt clean (Apr 3, 2009)

here is mine, flower for the lowriders has almost begun. I have joint doctor's lowrider 2 and I checked you tube at the grow movies of the strain and they look the same. Three of the four grew each brach to form a conopy that forms mostly a level spread. Like a "V". Cool, since it is a dwarf autoflower I did not top, or fim, or train in any way. 

Also is 2 white widow skunk fem that i saw on you tube that had some purple but idk that. Anyway nice strain traits. Both look identicle. THat is good, not a joke seed bank. Marijuna seeds nl.

400 watt lumatek with 55k hid hut bulb. Oscilating fan that faces bulb, I like to keep a brezze across the upper areas of conopy. Careful about light bleeching. Last grow it was bad. I thought it was pimp to get it so close. Not true. At least six inchs is needed. 

Got a 420 cfm or so inlinne, valueline. Nice, industial, loud. I hang it in the tent, for noise. I pull through a nice hood that is 20 by 24 inchs big compared to HTG's euro hood which is like 20 by 10 inchs or so lol, wow I just measured guessed right. 

Growing weed is taching so fucking much. Hey, I now recycle and am totally green. In an apt, lol.

anyway, I am in a 4x4x7 tent I got off ebay for 120$, an it holds up well for the money. 6 inch gro brite htg charcoal filter that does not work for shit, I got to get another one. I have done and redon it and it worked for a little I thought but I think the fan is to big. The rating is bunk. I also use an UV ozone filter that I took the lid off and stuck in the exhast. I dont run it while I am inthe room. The thing wi awesome but deadly, lol. Temps so far unser 80, hell for now under 70. Soon daly at 100s and need air on. 

I just switched to LUMATEK and wow, these guys got it right. Big difference. I recomend. I had a mag 400 before.
Organic soil. organic bmo nutes. If anybody has the NPK needs of mj pm me cause excpet for an article in high times no one will say.


----------



## 247420 (Apr 3, 2009)

My set up is a 400w MHC bulb in now my seedlings have been in there since 3-19
Using advance Nutrients


----------



## Smokin' (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry to junk up this thread but Ive got a stupid question...I got my hands on a 400w MH ballast and new bulb for cheap. I know heat will be an issue with this bulb so am considering using a "cool tube" but in order to use a cool tube the bulb has to be horizontal. Will this damage the bulb or cause it to burn out faster?


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 3, 2009)

yes that is the sole purpose for making a "cool tube" ... so that the bulbs will go bad quicker. it's called job security..do some googling or ask.coming or search this forum before you ask a question like this ...why would so many people be "cool tubing" they're lights if it's gonna fuck up on them ..i mean seriously


----------



## bongrippinbob (Apr 4, 2009)

tkufoS said:


> yes that is the sole purpose for making a "cool tube" ... so that the bulbs will go bad quicker. it's called job security..do some googling or ask.coming or search this forum before you ask a question like this ...why would so many people be "cool tubing" they're lights if it's gonna fuck up on them ..i mean seriously


Some bulbs are only meant to be used in a vertical or horizontal position. So he has a valid question. 

Most bulbs are able to be used in any position, but there are bulbs that will burn out quicker and not put off as many lumens if used in the incorrect position.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 4, 2009)

*PPP Cola cut down after 9 weeks.*


----------



## Smokin' (Apr 4, 2009)

tkufoS said:


> yes that is the sole purpose for making a "cool tube" ... so that the bulbs will go bad quicker. it's called job security..do some googling or ask.coming or search this forum before you ask a question like this ...why would so many people be "cool tubing" they're lights if it's gonna fuck up on them ..i mean seriously


 
Looks like someone need to google MH Bulbs angles themselves. Know what youre talking about or get the facts before you open you mouth...just makes you look like an idiot!!!

bongrippinbob....thanks for clarifying for him...at least you know what im talkin about


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 4, 2009)

Smokin' said:


> Looks like someone need to google MH Bulbs angles themselves. Know what youre talking about or get the facts before you open you mouth...just makes you look like an idiot!!!
> 
> bongrippinbob....thanks for clarifying for him...at least you know what im talkin about


 it seems as if you knew the answer to the question before you asked , according to your cheerleading


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 4, 2009)

cmon guys lets stick to the point and not start a pointless fight over nothing. Lets get back to showing off our 400 Watt beauties!!!!
Like mine two posts up...hint..hint...LOL!!!!!
CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!!!


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 5, 2009)

did someone say 400w beauties ?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 6, 2009)

that would be me....

Very nice!! What strain is that? It looks covered in trichs like a Widow.


----------



## Brazko (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's a couple of my ladies, the one on the left is Afghan Kush from World of Seeds and on the Right a snap of one my Whiteberries from Paradise I have going.

The AK is coated and can be harvested anytime now, While the WB have a couple more weeks atleast, she isn't too coated in this pic, I took last week, but she is definetly getting there as of speaking right now,...I'm going to get a huge yield just off of the WB alone.......

Also have a couple of freebies, G13 White Widow & Northern Lights that aren't seen in this shot but will throw them in when I try to update some good manicured bud shots later.....


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 6, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> that would be me....
> 
> Very nice!! What strain is that? It looks covered in trichs like a Widow.


 
that my friend is doublegum from white label seeds , and she looks to be @ 3-4 weeks from harvest ...and oooohweeee do she smell sweet

looks like shes ready to come down Brazko..happy smokin


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 6, 2009)

wow they all look amazing!!
Hey since the time is getting close, all you guys are welcome to come over and jon the 420 thread. Its in the sig. check it out, all harvesting or just straight blazing on 420////all together!!LOL!!!


----------



## Brazko (Apr 6, 2009)

tkufoS said:


> that my friend is doublegum from white label seeds , and she looks to be @ 3-4 weeks from harvest ...and oooohweeee do she smell sweet
> 
> looks like shes ready to come down Brazko..happy smokin


exactly what I was thinking, and exactly what I was wanting to hear, TiImmmmBBuuurrrrrr


----------



## ltz40055 (Apr 7, 2009)

my current grow


----------



## fishenfool06 (Apr 7, 2009)

ltz40055 said:


> my current grow
> 
> here are my girls p kush & ww 42 days into flower 400 w stelth DWC system. its a full house.


----------



## jordisgarden (Apr 7, 2009)

a bunch of strains mixed together.


----------



## fishenfool06 (Apr 9, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> a bunch of strains mixed together.


 
only 2


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 9, 2009)

Some picture of the last 2 weeks.


This pic was day 68






I'm at day 83 and look whats going on

























Day 77






      













   

        

      







about half done with harvest.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 9, 2009)

got damn buddy ..you got a green thumb way to f'n go + repz


----------



## Hatfield725 (Apr 10, 2009)

about time you cleaned that room out...


----------



## Hatfield725 (Apr 10, 2009)

I love that you made your room out of boxes. I looked through some of your other threads and you make realy cool shit..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 10, 2009)

tall ass plants bro


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> Some picture of the last 2 weeks.
> 
> about half done with harvest.



with all those trees, its time to invest in a nice new piece to smoke em out of


----------



## KittenKiller (Apr 10, 2009)

400w hps in 600w ballast added to my first Big Bang grow


----------



## KittenKiller (Apr 10, 2009)

w00t pot head status!


----------



## bongrippinbob (Apr 10, 2009)

KittenKiller said:


> 400w hps in 600w ballast added to my first Big Bang grow


That sounds dangerous!


----------



## Kriegs (Apr 10, 2009)

bongrippinbob said:


> That sounds dangerous!


It isn't... but putting a 600W bulb in a 400W ballast would be.

Wattage is additive -- Just by way of explanation, let's say you had a 600W ballast and a dual-bulb fixture -- you could power one or two 300W bulbs with equal safety. I know there aren't 300W hps bulbs.. just an example.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 10, 2009)

Hatfield725 said:


> I love that you made your room out of boxes. I looked through some of your other threads and you make realy cool shit..


 
thank you, I like to build shit can you tell. I doesn't hurt that I'm a machenicl engineer so design is esay typeing with dyslexia so, so.




420weedman said:


> with all those trees, its time to invest in a nice new piece to smoke em out of


 
old 






newest MrsRocket got at x-mas and I've already spend 100+ on broken parts. Stoned and oops.







Plus I've been a stoner since the latw 70's so I've got pieces in some box in the garage? I was most likely stoned 30 years ago when the boxes wese fist packed and stored

To all I my have missed thank you. Wow 3 reps on one post a new personal best post for me. Could be I didn't type much (no spell errors).


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

thats a nice little bong, but when you got a big stash, you have more fun with a big bong


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Apr 10, 2009)

hey i like your plant she pretty, here is my great white shark from greenhouse seeds, Under a 400 watt Hps the day before i picked, she yielded 8 ounces of prime goodness


----------



## Stoney Jake (Apr 11, 2009)

geez hippie that thing is a beast. Very nice
How long did you veg that monster for?


----------



## Hatfield725 (Apr 11, 2009)

Life is good...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/166580-first-grow-journal-400w.html


----------



## klmmicro (Apr 11, 2009)

The main bulb is 400W HPS for flowering. They started under a 400W MH conversion bulb.

Started with 4, but one maled and one hermed...that leaves just the two. 400 watts is almost overkill, but the plants seem to like it.


----------



## josh4321 (Apr 11, 2009)

hey guys heres some pics of my frist harvest in my fridge. I got 12 small jars of what i like to call item 9. I gave 6 jars away to some friends that dont have a lot of $ to buy meds i try to give half of my crop away to people who need it.

Heres some pics of them all and my new girls that are 7 days into bud they are bubblegum


----------



## nasd90 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool thread.

I got a 400w HPS from StealthHydro... with the 6-seat bubbler. It's working well. I'm growing FEM Snow White & FEM Venus both from Nirvana. A few CFL's thrown in for good measure. 

I'm using Botanicare: PureBlendPro/Liquid Karma/Sweet & GH Diamond Nectar. 

I'm 5 weeks into FLOWER. I did 6 plants, but 1 was a runt and is still struggling.

Just took these pics today.

Peace and my Journal is still going so stop by if you can and comment if you like. Milk & Cookies for all... & All welcome.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 12, 2009)

my sweetest powerhouse


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 12, 2009)

My fan has a light you can turn on. I'll run the fan untill the plants are all in jars.

But the 430 watter is done for awale.

here is whats left.


----------



## dannyking (Apr 12, 2009)

hippiepudz024 said:


> hey i like your plant she pretty, here is my great white shark from greenhouse seeds, Under a 400 watt Hps the day before i picked, she yielded 8 ounces of prime goodness


I too would like to know more about the growing conditions of this GWS. I've got 5 of em going at the mo.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll post the weight dry as it goes into cure. Now some will be lost in cure but it's close so with the move and packing thats the weight. We know a little more will be lost to the curing and if I have time and motivation (stoner with a lot of weed your lucky to get this #)

Plants #'s:

Strain = Strawberry Jam
1-01 23.0g
1-02 23.2g
1-03 26.5g
1-04 28.3g
1-05 7.2g finish and smoked  
1-06 27.2g

Strain = DonkeyDick
3-01 42.8g
3-02 23.1g
3-03 35.3g
3-04 36.6g
3-05 28.6g
3-06 
3-07 21.3g
3-08 42.1g
3-09 6.9g

so with out #3-06 it's 372.2 or 13ish oz not bad?

waiting on 1-06 a 39-1/4" plant so it shoud hit high 30's


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 12, 2009)

damn fine job! Nice looking plant!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Apr 12, 2009)

heres my Lowryder dwarf mix starting to bud...at 6 weeks under a 400 watt HPS


----------



## collectselltrade (Apr 12, 2009)

here is my new flower 3 weeks in...all i can do is hope!===




======


----------



## Stoney Jake (Apr 13, 2009)

heres whats in my closet at the moment


----------



## Skeksis (Apr 17, 2009)

Auto AK47 with about 1 or 2 weeks to go.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Apr 17, 2009)

nasd90 said:


> Cool thread.
> 
> I got a 400w HPS from StealthHydro... with the 6-seat bubbler. It's working well. I'm growing FEM Snow White & FEM Venus both from Nirvana. A few CFL's thrown in for good measure.
> 
> ...


 

You should cut your nutes in half. You have major nutrient overload. Other then that things look great. You yeaild would have improved with less nutes. keep it up


----------



## Ol'DirtDizzile (Apr 17, 2009)

This is what I got from soil in a terracotta 5 gallon pot and a 400watt huortilux hps in a P L reflector air cooled at 8in away from top of plant. not sure how to add pics so go to my album and you wont be disappointed!!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

Ol'DirtDizzile said:


> This is what I got from soil in a terracotta 5 gallon pot and a 400watt huortilux hps in a P L reflector air cooled at 8in away from top of plant. not sure how to add pics so go to my album and you wont be disappointed!!



looks good dude


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow man yall are doing some nice things with ur 400's. Im running 2 x 400 right now. These are about 2.5-3 weeks in.
Can i join?


----------



## wake (Apr 17, 2009)

You guys have a lot of amazing grows..!

I just harvested the widow, but still have some AKs and some unknowns coming. 

(have to link to my journal [last page!] because i just realized im not on my computer.. gr)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148106-ak47-ww-8.html


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 17, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Wow man yall are doing some nice things with ur 400's. Im running 2 x 400 right now. These are about 2.5-3 weeks in.
> Can i join?


 
why hell yes you can join..my ninja..jus cuz you got 2 400's.(mr. fancypants ) jk..your plants look beautiful..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL man my bad I seen 400 club and i was like cool man.. I seen this before but couldnt join cause i was working with a couple of 150's lol man. Thanks bro. There are some awesome looking grows in the 400 club here man. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 17, 2009)

no one said there was a minimum or maximum amount of 400's..may we all grow the bombest ganja with our little powerhouses..amen


----------



## ryan.marshall420 (Apr 18, 2009)

i just got my 400 watt hps going ill. badass as fuck! ill put some pics on in a couple days


----------



## Stoney Jake (Apr 18, 2009)

I came outta the closet with my 400w. I had a space about 2' x 3.5'
Now I have been given permission from the old lady to take over the corner of our storage room.
I got a proper 4' x 4' space. I got some panda plastic and made my own little grow tent 

I just put the big bang and one of my power skunk into darkness last night. The power skunk pic is a little blurry because of the fan flopping it around


----------



## Ol'DirtDizzile (Apr 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> looks good dude


thanks I think I should have let it go 1 more week


----------



## jwop (Apr 19, 2009)

what do you guys think of my 400 watt cab?


----------



## klmmicro (Apr 19, 2009)

jwop said:


> what do you guys think of my 400 watt cab?


Love the training! Almost all of the surface is facing the light. Should be a great harvest!

I am using a tent and I think I am going to switch over to a hard walled cabinet when I move into my new house. What cabinet are you using?


----------



## jwop (Apr 19, 2009)

klmmicro said:


> Love the training! Almost all of the surface is facing the light. Should be a great harvest!
> 
> I am using a tent and I think I am going to switch over to a hard walled cabinet when I move into my new house. What cabinet are you using?


 
it's just a random metal cabinet i got from a local university surplus ... i have another one so depending on how things turn out i might build another. or maybe a mom/clone cab!!


----------



## klmmicro (Apr 19, 2009)

jwop said:


> it's just a random metal cabinet i got from a local university surplus ... i have another one so depending on how things turn out i might build another. or maybe a mom/clone cab!!


Cool! How is your cabinet actively ventilated? Looks like a fan in the back. Do you have any heat issues with the 400 watt fixture?


----------



## Stoney Jake (Apr 19, 2009)

nah he is venting it outta the room so Im sure he is good to go

Very nice set up there man. Love the bonsai tree you got going there Mr. Miyagi


----------



## jwop (Apr 19, 2009)

klmmicro said:


> Cool! How is your cabinet actively ventilated? Looks like a fan in the back. Do you have any heat issues with the 400 watt fixture?


 
the light is cooled by that cheap home depot 6" inline. then 2 4.5" computer fans for the cab 1 intake and 1 exhaust. the basement stays at a constant 70f and no heat issues to date. the light fan come on only at lights on, naturally.


----------



## klmmicro (Apr 19, 2009)

jwop said:


> the light is cooled by that cheap home depot 6" inline. then 2 4.5" computer fans for the cab 1 intake and 1 exhaust. the basement stays at a constant 70f and no heat issues to date. the light fan come on only at lights on, naturally.


I see. Definitely a good looking grow there. Cannot wait to set up my indoor garden now and with all the ideas I am sure that it will be fun!


----------



## stuboy892003 (Apr 19, 2009)

heres my plant under my 400w 







check out my journal at the bottom of my post


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Apr 19, 2009)

Lowryder 2 400w industrial light hydro setup (first grow w some ph problems evident) check out my grow journal at the bottom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 19, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> LOL man my bad I seen 400 club and i was like cool man.. I seen this before but couldnt join cause i was working with a couple of 150's lol man. Thanks bro. There are some awesome looking grows in the 400 club here man. Thanks for the welcome.


 HAHAHAHAHA.......
Dont know if anybody else noticed this guys signature!
Is that two smileys humpin'? I think it is, hes giving that smiley head hell, dogg!!LOL!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 19, 2009)

Glad u found some amusement in that sir. Yea those are my humping smilies i stole them from another grower awhile back.. Smiley train is coming soon haha..


----------



## collectselltrade (Apr 19, 2009)

ok so here they are i guess they are moving along ok just wish they would go bam! but just got to wait and see


----------



## ltz40055 (Apr 20, 2009)

just harvested my plants last night


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Apr 20, 2009)

heres my Lowryder at 6 weeks & a day old.. under a 400 watt HPS


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 20, 2009)

double gum and bagseed...almost......


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 20, 2009)

great looking plants for a good 420 celebration!!!
Happy 420 everybody!!


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 20, 2009)

feliz quatro/bentay..lol i dont know spanish ..


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 20, 2009)

Shit, wish I had some buds to show off. 

Need about 2 months 

Happy 420 though


----------



## dirt clean (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey all, check out my grow to see the full power of a 400! Lol, seriously, though, I am here to brag that I just found out that my apt's electric box was labeled a little shoddy and I have another outlet to use. Lol, that means two 400 running. One for flower one for veg. Plus air, plus blah blah blah. Glad I didnt sell my mag netic when I upgraded to LUMATEK, the best buy I ever made. 

Go lumatek.


----------



## Weeded.dk (Apr 26, 2009)

Well here is my first grow 

Running 2x 400w
One is some "local" sativa thing
And the other is Northern Lights..
They are in Hempy Buckets getting 3part GHE nutes, and allmost done with 6th week of flowering.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 26, 2009)

thats some bombdigity ^ nice thumb you got my friend..


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 26, 2009)

damn weeded, that is one helluva first crop, nice fucking job...you're doin it like a seasoned pro! here's some pics of my 12/12 from seed garden, the link is in my sig...their about 43 days old and doing great...i'm running a single 400w hps and a 2 tube shop fluoro for additional lighting....enjoy

GKN


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 26, 2009)

Ive got some flos under a single 400w hps for veg right now. Im giving this setup a try, but i have a feeling im going to be using 3 400w hps for my next grow. I saw a really nice setup for max yield. Ill share it when I build it.


----------



## dirt clean (Apr 26, 2009)

Seven gallons white widow skunk and Widow cindy. 6-7 weeks of veg so far. All organic, various teas, Blue Mountain Organics and organic soils. 

400 watt hps, shitty bulb, Lumatek ballast, the best peice of equip I own. 

I plant to veg a few more weeks, then flower. (All are heavily LST'D, also fimmed several times)


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 27, 2009)

dirt clean said:


> (All are heavily LST'D, also fimmed several times)


 

So fimming will give you a 4 way split, where as topping will give you a 2 way split?


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 27, 2009)

strictly seedleSs said:


> So fimming will give you a 4 way split, where as topping will give you a 2 way split?


exactly...


----------



## Weeded.dk (Apr 27, 2009)

strictly seedleSs said:


> So fimming will give you a 4 way split, where as topping will give you a 2 way split?


You can get 4 with topping too..
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html

Is a good thread to have a look at 

I topped the sativas i posted earlier on, and it worked out pretty well.
Kindda sad i didnt go for a scrog, would have made it even better


----------



## CarJobWeed (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is my setup


----------



## doogleef (Apr 28, 2009)

My op this round:


----------



## wake (Apr 29, 2009)

here we go.. first ones are White Widow, the second set is AK47!

still have some more buns in the oven as well..


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

very nice guys ! keep showing the world you can have a decent op without too much power


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 29, 2009)

those are def. some beautiful nugs.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

heres the next plant to come out of my 400W room ... she takes up like 1/5th of the table

here she is from the start... been in for like 12 weeks + 


1\22








2\7









3\10







4\28


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 29, 2009)

are you doing any LST or fimming?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

strictly seedleSs said:


> are you doing any LST or fimming?


alot of fimming /topping on this one..... then supper cropping to control her better in flowering


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 29, 2009)

420weedman said:


> alot of fimming /topping on this one..... then supper cropping to control her better in flowering


What does Super Cropping consist of?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

strictly seedleSs said:


> What does Super Cropping consist of?


squeezing a branch and bending it over


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 29, 2009)

420weedman said:


> squeezing a branch and bending it over


 
So you pinch and bend a branch? and what does that do? im confused.


----------



## collectselltrade (Apr 29, 2009)

strictly seedleSs said:


> So you pinch and bend a branch? and what does that do? im confused.


 i should say i learned this by error, i thought, one day when checken the girls i was adjusting them and i tried to tie a main cola down and to make a long story short it bent the hollow stalk in 1/2, not severed, and i said shit, and proped and tied it up, well 2 days later, bam it was growing and became deformed, and has a bend but all the othe brances got light and the main cola has grown as well


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 29, 2009)

so is the point of it to get light to the rest of the plant?


----------



## doogleef (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes. It helps promote an even canopy for good light absorption. I supercrop anything that gets taller than the rest of my tops.

Break its neck and bend it over. It likes it.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 30, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Break its neck and bend it over. It likes it.


Very interesting. thanks for the tips.


----------



## Skeksis (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful plant there. What strain?


----------



## jwop (Apr 30, 2009)

flowers are starting to form!!!


----------



## doogleef (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice Jwop. Well trained. Very good use of space. Rep+ I bet it took forever to veg it to that shape.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 30, 2009)

nice going fellas..this is mine almost ready ...59 days of flower


----------



## fishenfool06 (Apr 30, 2009)

jwop said:


> flowers are starting to form!!!


 
looks like a mon that has veged many clones in her days.


----------



## josh4321 (May 2, 2009)

hey guys heres some pics of my bubblegum this 1 is at 14days and these 3 are at day29 and these last 2 are at50 days they are getting flushed now will probly come down in the next 10 days


----------



## rocweiler (May 3, 2009)

Here's a few pics of mine. I got plenty of pics in the journal if anyone wants to see more. I will try to pull all the ladies out tomorrow for some individual photo shoots . Does anyone have any estimates on yield of the 5 big girls. It's Blueberry, White Widow, White Berry, Cheese, and G13 Haze. They are under a 400w with six cfls for under lighting they are 14w if I remember right. Vegged about 30-35 days. Been flowering about 35ish days now. I use FF OF soil and FF nutes with molasses in 5gal buckets.


----------



## Weeded.dk (May 14, 2009)

Well... The time came, and two of these girls got cut this morning.. 
Going to cut the other two within a few days i think..

Dont have a yield estimate, but i think it went pretty well for a first grow 

And someone may have *cough* testsmoked a bit.. 

Some..


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 14, 2009)

How long did you flower those?


----------



## growman09 (May 14, 2009)

how many plants is it best to grow under 400w systems anybody got a clue


----------



## growman09 (May 14, 2009)

is hermie plants smokeable and will he seeds only produce hermies?


----------



## Hayduke (May 14, 2009)

Pic has 5 girls, (one Ak-48 was male and pulled) usually have 6.

Headband and a scrawny K-Train (but potent) also. 

Cost to grow= $1-$2/gram (not including start-up)

Pics of box with air cooled 4 hunny (ballast on a rock on floor, all electrical outside box now also... don't worry). Box originally built for CFL's...this runs cooler.


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (May 14, 2009)

upinchronic1 said:


> Physically challenged lol. i can see it now...
> 
> wikipedia.org
> Scrog, the method for the fat asses of ameica who cant stand for more than 2 minuets due to the high levels of fat and low percentages of muscle mass. This method allows them to sit on there huge asses and use minmal energey
> ...


Wow! What kind of post is that? As a disabled person, who can't stand up for too long as well, completely understand with the other guy. But this post was just insulting to me and I'm sure other people as well. I don't want to be disabled, I didn't ask to become this way, and I sure as hell would give almost anything to be well again. So keep these punk ass comments to yourself, even if you are joking, we don't like to be insulted for something we have no control over.


----------



## doogleef (May 15, 2009)

My latest round o 400W beauty. 

WhiteBerry - 30 days bloom


----------



## ChiefWahoo (May 15, 2009)

This is my first post on RIU, thanks for having me! This is a pic of one of my ladies at day 31, grown under a 400w hps. This is my first grow!


----------



## Weeded.dk (May 15, 2009)

strictly seedleSs said:


> How long did you flower those?


Well i think that picture is taken just short of 8 weeks, the two i chopped had been flowering for 8weeks and a few days.. 

Its Northern Light btw.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 15, 2009)

400w and a cool tube closet grow


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 15, 2009)

wow all really nice looking buds!!!

I love this thread!!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (May 15, 2009)

hey everybody, i'm here to do my part, enjoy the pics...day 61, 73 degrees, and 35% humidity....aren't 400 watters just the best, i don't know how these guys sleep at night running multiple 1000's!! i could never do that, in my state they might give me the death penalty! hahaha...peace dudes


GKN


----------



## Droski7 (May 15, 2009)

Mine aren't done yet but when they do i will sure let you see how they are going. Only got 4, but i figured 400W MH and HPS is perfect for 4 plants. Keep it real.......... Dr0sKi


----------



## Hayduke (May 15, 2009)

doogleef said:


>


Nice setup.


----------



## jwop (May 19, 2009)

Order Number: 46444
Detailed Invoice: https://www.seedboutique.com/store/account_history_info.php?order_id=46444
Date Ordered: Monday 18 May, 2009

Products
------------------------------------------------------
1 x SER - AK-47 (337) = $103.65
1 x NRS - Ice (175) = $22.48
------------------------------------------------------
Sub-Total: $126.14
Table Rate (Best Way): $5.00
Total: $133.43


----------



## dannyking (May 24, 2009)

Wow. Thats a deadly looking plant! How long did you veg for? Or Re-Veg possibly???


----------



## Hayduke (May 24, 2009)

dannyking said:


> Wow. Thats a deadly looking plant! How long did you veg for? Or Re-Veg possibly???


yeah, those single-bladed leaves look re-vegged huh?


----------



## HoLE (May 25, 2009)

HoLE said:


> vegged for 6 weeks,,flowering just over 2 weeks,,,it's a 430 watt Son Agro,,but it must count,,whats 30 watts,,,oh yeah,,that's only 2 plants
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Hey Everyone,,,guess I'm back in the 400 watt club,,,ya,,an ole schooler from Page 6 of this thread,,hahaha,,will show pics soon but it's in the closet and veggin,,I'll give more details when I get some pics,,,Woo-Hoo 400 watters


----------



## fishenfool06 (May 27, 2009)

here is a pix of one of my buds from my last harvist. 
purple kush 400w DWC system


----------



## vandewalle (May 27, 2009)

so is everyone looking at about 8oz per grow? under a 400w that is? im about 1month 1 week in and wondering what i can expect for final weight, its 8 plants now but once i start flowering it should be 6. thanks a lot for the input everyone.


----------



## dogtato (May 27, 2009)

Here's my 400w HPS in my balcony closet. I only finished getting the flowering area set up yesterday. I was running out of space in the vegetating area so I saved one clone of each plant and put all the other clones and the big plants all up top. It's kind of hot (around 90) but I've got a few ideas to make it better.

second pic is for context. it's a 2x4 foot closet so we had to split it up vertically.

e: no pic of the actual light though, since it's on and kind of bright.


----------



## HoLE (Jun 8, 2009)

back in the 400 watt club,,,so here are my 2 clones of Chronic Mass that were given to me as a housewarming gift that caused me to fire up my Homemade Cool Tube cabinet,, https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/49801-homemade-cool-tube-cab.html ,,,,,they came to me from outside light only at 6 weeks old,,they are now 9 weeks old,,and doing much better under the 400,,,they were freshly transplanted yesterday to there final grow pots and look like they didn't even notice,,updates to come as they grow


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 8, 2009)

i have 12 under 1 400w hps, im still in the club, but i think i need to join the 1000w club pretty soon.


----------



## wildkeith (Jun 8, 2009)

This thread has convinced me to get a 400 watt HPS. Currently growing popcorn shit under CFs. I know there are a lot of variables, but what is a minimum/ maximum yield per plant with this light? Is 2 oz. per plant asking too much? Ho long do most of you veg for?


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 8, 2009)

there are a few factors in your reults...the first is your experience....the others are strain...genetics..medium...nutes...experience...2 oz isnt asking to much ...but then it boils down to your experience..and the rest....400 watts is enough to get you plenty of personal smoke with the previous mentioned start...gl with your grow though..peace


----------



## dhhbomb (Jun 8, 2009)

with the right strain and some experience its easy but i would aim for 1 oz a plant with a 400 watter and a normal strain


----------



## doogleef (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is my 400 harvest. WhiteBerry. A good benchmark to strive for is 1 gram per watt. Some strains get there easy, some never make it. It is fun finding out which is which.


----------



## jerkin247 (Jun 9, 2009)

how many plants can you have under 1 400watt light? what if you had a light mover?


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 9, 2009)

it's not how many it's the size of plant and pot/medium..light mover is a 100% plus

ex: 1 single cola (lollipop) in a 64 oz cup can get up to (ime) @ ....28 dry grams...in a 3 gal pot i average 1 oz dry...in soil ...


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 9, 2009)

doogleef...looks like you have plenty of smoke ...till your next harvest ...if your doing a perpetual grow ? that looks like @ 3-4 weeks worth of smoke ..after dry and cure


----------



## doogleef (Jun 9, 2009)

There were 3 plants in that run. The colas are superchunk so i'm thinking I have close to 1/2 lb. 

You can grow a single plant or up to 20 or so. The end result you want is a full canopy going to flower. It does not really matter how you get it. More, smaller plants is faster.


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 9, 2009)

tkufoS said:


> *note: THESE ARE NOT tkufoS's words....Originally Posted by whulkamania ... if forced to give up a name or go to jail, I may sound like an asshole but I would give up someone just to protect myself.....


Damn...good to know. People like that should quit smoking...or respiring.


----------



## pinspot (Jun 9, 2009)

Three plants... one White widow, one Juicy fruit, and and one Caly orange. All very Sativa dominant. Veg room 2x2x8 with a 400 MH, and the flower room was 3x2x8 with a 400 HPS. Ended up in flower for a full 15 very long weeks. Harvest weight after dry was just under 13 OZ. Just missed the gram per watt club.


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 9, 2009)

that's a nice harvest, good strain too


----------



## wildkeith (Jun 9, 2009)

pinspot said:


> Three plants... one White widow, one Juicy fruit, and and one Caly orange. All very Sativa dominant. Veg room 2x2x8 with a 400 MH, and the flower room was 3x2x8 with a 400 HPS. Ended up in flower for a full 15 very long weeks. Harvest weight after dry was just under 13 OZ. Just missed the gram per watt club.


Nice. What height did you start flowering and how long veg?


----------



## pinspot (Jun 9, 2009)

wildkeith said:


> Nice. What height did you start flowering and how long veg?


The veg time was just under six weeks from seed. When they went into the flower room they where about 25" to 30" tall. The photo was taken 
four days before the switch.
All three plants ended up at right about six foot. At around four foot I had to do a little bit of LSTing and some super cropping. I also ended up removing the flood table stand, and setting the table on the res. Buy the time they stopped their growth spurt I had my reflector touching the ceiling.


----------



## koll (Jun 10, 2009)

i got a 400w with built in ballst for £70 from ebay here some pics of it put to good use (about 1st week of flowering/ghs big bang)


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Jun 13, 2009)

Here are some pix of my 400w grow of mystery seeds. Hortilux eye bulbs,sun system 6 reflector, sunlight supply mh/hps conv. ballast. My room is 6'x5'6"x7'. First grow.


----------



## idamannotchu (Jun 13, 2009)

This is my 400w HPS with just a few 46w CFLS for side lights;


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Jun 13, 2009)

Here are some pix of the next crop of mystery seeds (different strain). I got lucky about 4 yrs. ago and got a sack of some danky dank and miraculously 4 seeds were found. I had no intentions on growing at the time. But I knew these seeds were something special. they were kept in a cigarette cellophane sealed up and placed in my stash drawer. I sprayed them w/ kelp extract and let them dry before germ. using the paper towel and baggie method. To my surprise 3 of 4 germinated. Bushy little ladies. They are 1 month old now.


----------



## messycan (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey fellow 400 watters 

I'm ordering 10 regular Jack Herer beans from Sensi...but I have a small dilemna..

Will I be ok with the 400 watt? Even if they they wont all be female, I will still have to veg 10 of them...and I am also doing LST. Has anyone done this with one a single 400 watter? I have a big enough space to grow 10, but I guess the light pentration wouldnt be as good because I will have to raise the light higher. Any advice? 

I know in reality I will probably end up with around 4 - 6 females but you never know 

Thanks 

EDIT: I will be using 3 gallon pots!, which are about 10 inches wide...which would come out to about 8.1 square feet for all of them.


----------



## idamannotchu (Jun 14, 2009)

I use 3.5 gallon buckets so those should be fine.
And a 400w is good for up to about 16+ small plants, 8-12 maturing plants, but about 6-8 when theyr're full blown.
So you should be perfect m8


----------



## ButterBud (Jun 14, 2009)

Im getting ready for a 400 watt grow and i am wondering with a air cooled hood, what size of exhaust fan should i use?


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 14, 2009)

check out my grow


----------



## baligold (Jun 15, 2009)

400w hps 400w mh


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 15, 2009)

baligold said:


> 400w hps 400w mh


Cheater. JK


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2009)

looking good boy ...keep it up ...rob


----------



## baligold (Jun 16, 2009)

just posted all the new pics on the other link;..... 2 girls 2 ? should know tomorrow!!


----------



## idamannotchu (Jun 16, 2009)

this is my first grow ever; bagseeds atm;
whatcha think?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 16, 2009)

i have a strain of bag seed that is one of my favorits ,,,looking fine ...rob


----------



## idamannotchu (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome, first grow ever so its a learning experience


----------



## jrinlv (Jun 16, 2009)

New to the board but here is my 400 hps set up, on a light mover in a narrow long closet....Thanks JR

Oh these where about 5 weeks in and they are strawberry cough


----------



## idamannotchu (Jun 16, 2009)

looking good man looking good


----------



## [email protected]$y (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah im havin that prob wiv my wardore grow, relector sittin at the ceiling pain in the ass if ya ask me, havin probs wiv tempsso after this just gonna invest in a grow tent and save all this hassle lol


----------



## wannabee (Jun 21, 2009)

I really like this thread, great idea. Love to see others results and show mine. My babies are still in veg, but I'm hoping for the best. The one on the right is a Brainstorm and the other three are Northern Lights #5 x Haze. They are growing so fast under the 400 watt hps. My light is a conversion lamp for either mh or hps, but for now I have the hps in there. I've got to work on getting the timer to work properly, having some difficulty with that for some reason. Also, I'm going to need a carbon filter soon.


----------



## Trunk5 (Jun 21, 2009)

this is about 6 1/2 weeks into flower.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 21, 2009)

so so many nice results. I am three weeks into flowering this top44 girl with a 400W HPS, a BloomBox setup with co2, I like soil.  she's had four weeks of vege. She seems to be doing very well. Great thread. And thanks for stopping by. Walk On!


----------



## cdn420 (Jun 21, 2009)

Impressive bud.My first two grows were with a 400 hps and the yield was nice but wow you have done real well there.My third grow i'm using a 600 & 400 hps after 3 weeks they are awesome but for using a 400 hps only that is truly a good grow.Try Dynamite seeds from Next Generation your next grow.The potency is crazy in the mid 20% THC and the yield is frosty and massive.Good luck with the rest of that grow.


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 21, 2009)

Trunk5 said:


> this is about 6 1/2 weeks into flower.





tahoe58 said:


> so so many nice results. I am three weeks into flowering this top44 girl with a 400W HPS, a BloomBox setup with co2, I like soil.  she's had four weeks of vege. She seems to be doing very well. Great thread. And thanks for stopping by. Walk On!


Very nice both of you!


----------



## shroomer33 (Jun 21, 2009)

edux10 said:


> I like this.. Nice and small..


 That is NOT what she said....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2009)

veg under flouros and flowered under 400 hps final weight was 5 oz.


----------



## Youngbud510 (Jun 22, 2009)

5 weeks.. Grape Punch.
First grow.


----------



## justiceman (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys I am trying to think witch light I should get for my 5l x 2w x 8h closet. I was thinking about a 600 watt for the longest time but I figured out that I wont have a whole lot of options for venting. Would it be better to go down to a 400w in that space? Would I be able to harvest at least 3-4 oz every 3 months with a 400w hps?


----------



## growman09 (Jun 23, 2009)

born on 5/2 went to 12/12 16 days ago fox farms ocean forest mix with f f bg blmm and tgr blmm how they look


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 23, 2009)

so u veged about 5 weeks? and now a couple of flower ...... if I am thinking straight .... they look really nice and healthy, full and flourishing. Great work, great pics, thanks for sharing! Walk On!~


----------



## growman09 (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks 58 pretty proud my first real gro hope i can keep it up do these look indica


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 23, 2009)

yup .... good for u ....they look very nice .... continue on the path you are with the care you have been giving and you will be duly rewarded. Such an excellent hobby Walk On!~


----------



## growman09 (Jun 23, 2009)

love it want to make a career out of it


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 23, 2009)

growman09 said:


> love it want to make a career out of it


yeah man, i'm right there with ya...it's my passion forsure and i haven't figured out what else i'd like to do with my life...i just wanna be a farmer that grows organic food and meds..


GKN


----------



## wannabee (Jun 25, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah man, i'm right there with ya...it's my passion forsure and i haven't figured out what else i'd like to do with my life...i just wanna be a farmer that grows organic food and meds..
> 
> 
> GKN


 
Nice plants! Are they from bagseed? I'm doing the same ff ocean forest and big bloom, only not tiger bloom, meant to get some but haven't yet. Just switched mine over to 12/12 tonight. Can't wait to see some nice buds.

Grow on! Great job!


----------



## fishenfool06 (Jun 25, 2009)

Trunk5 said:


> this is about 6 1/2 weeks into flower.


thats some sweet buds bro. haw many 400 w lamps do u have? them girls are fat!!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 26, 2009)

3 or 4 weeks till harvest-

6-LA Confidential
4-OG Kush
1-Master Kush
1-Ghost OG

I just added another 400w HPS.


----------



## Lowkster (Jun 26, 2009)

Strictly seeds..How long you veg. for?


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 26, 2009)

Good lookin' plants in here fellas


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 26, 2009)

Lowkster said:


> Strictly seeds..How long you veg. for?


5-6 weeks from rooting depending on the strain.


----------



## HoLE (Jun 29, 2009)

hey 4 huns,,and all visitors,,,,here's my 2 Chronic Mass clones ,,vegged 6 weeks,,now starting second week of flower


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 1, 2009)

fishenfool06 said:


> thats some sweet buds bro. haw many 400 w lamps do u have? them girls are fat!!!



only one, i started them under like 26watts of cfl to get them rooted into plugs then i put them under a 400watt mh light for a month and this past 7 weeks they have been under hps. my grow is only 1 400watt lamp, also i am useing all an nutes. thank you.


----------



## J.Ruhland (Jul 1, 2009)

My harvest soon to come. Heres my plants at 6 1/2 weeks from germ and that was a week and a half ago. Peace


----------



## 303 (Jul 1, 2009)

Day 29 of flower... 1 400 watter (white widow max, da purps, and fucking incredible)


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 1, 2009)

MR.HoLe. really really sweet man! Excellent work as always!! Walk On!~ 


HoLE said:


> hey 4 huns,,and all visitors,,,,here's my 2 Chronic Mass clones ,,vegged 6 weeks,,now starting second week of flower


those plants look marvelous. They will mature very nicely I expect.


J.Ruhland said:


> My harvest soon to come. Heres my plants at 6 1/2 weeks from germ and that was a week and a half ago. Peace


I think I'll go with the fukin incredible.


303 said:


> Day 29 of flower... 1 400 watter (white widow max, da purps, and fucking incredible)


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Right on, glad to see this thread exploded. I shall be on here in about 2 weeks, back to show RIU how 400w stealth is done.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

hey whats up everybody!? i'm loving the 400 watt love, keep it up...here's my humble little corner of a spare bedroom grow, 400 mh/hps and 100% organic soil...i've got auto's, white dwarf, easy ryder and diesel ryder...enjoy..


GKN


----------



## KittenKiller (Jul 1, 2009)

Here is my big bang. Did 3 wks veg, and now im on wk 5 of flower. 400w hps. Fed it Miracle Gro for the first few weeks it was in flower to help it hasten its already-swift growth. Now I feed it Super Bloom (12-55-6) (chemical fert) and Earth Juice Bloom (organic fert).

pic below is taken from wk 4 of flower.


----------



## HoLE (Jul 6, 2009)

hey tahoe,,nice ta see ya bro,,and all the 4 Hunners,,,well,,in just 8 days my 2 Chronic Mass clones under the 400 have catapulted in height,,and look like I'm going to get some 10 or so nice looking colas out of her,,thxs DW


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 6, 2009)

nothing exciting yet, just perfectly healthy auto's at 15 days old...i just love my 400 watter, it let's me sleep well at night knowing my door isn't gonna be kicked in!! i live in a state that has some of the harshest weed laws in the country...stay safe my friends... 






















gkn


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 6, 2009)

Ive been subscribed to this thread for a while. Mainly because I too have a 400 watter and I like to see what other people do with it. 
So heres my grow 
I currently have 3 Bubba Kush under 1 vertical 400 watt HPS.
I could easily have more, but this is a simple personal grow, no need to be greedy.
Enjoy guys/gals, check my sig for detailed info about my Bloom Room and Grow Room. ALL BUBBA KUSH BABY!!!!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 6, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Ive been subscribed to this thread for a while. Mainly because I too have a 400 watter and I like to see what other people do with it.
> So heres my grow
> I currently have 3 Bubba Kush under 1 vertical 400 watt HPS.
> I could easily have more, but this is a simple personal grow, no need to be greedy.
> Enjoy guys/gals, check my sig for detailed info about my Bloom Room and Grow Room. ALL BUBBA KUSH BABY!!!!


welcome brotha, we accept all 400 users, haha...i just love bubba, smoked some a year ago from a medi clinic, shit is super dank...i wish i had some clones of it to run, damn i need to move...i like your setup, good job...

gkn


----------



## jwop (Jul 7, 2009)

here is my harvest of my 60-70 top monster bonsai scrog junk ... 493g from 400 watts hps in 36"x18" converted office cabinet 

average bud dry weight was between 5-10 grams


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 7, 2009)

update.. almost time.


----------



## Skeksis (Jul 8, 2009)

jwop said:


> here is my harvest of my 60-70 top monster bonsai scrog junk ... 493g from 400 watts hps in 36"x18" converted office cabinet
> 
> average bud dry weight was between 5-10 grams



Amazing. That must have taken alot of training to get it to grow like that. Very cool.


----------



## ButterBud (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey trunk5 nice grow, What did u do with those plants? they look realy good, did u just top them or What?


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 8, 2009)

i toped the front two when they had 7 nodes (week 3ish of veg), left 4 nodes under the cut then cut the bottom two branches later in the grow. so they made 6 tops each. the back plant was looking like a small bent over palm tree with fat thick leaves so i just left it alone. a 4th plant i fimmed but it turned out to be male so it went bye bye.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 8, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> welcome brotha, we accept all 400 users, haha...i just love bubba, smoked some a year ago from a medi clinic, shit is super dank...i wish i had some clones of it to run, damn i need to move...i like your setup, good job...
> 
> gkn


 Thanks gkn, and hell yeah, Bubba Kush has been a nice treat. Very dank


----------



## JeepBeep (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a pic of my (6) Cypress Hill Platinum OG Kush - A few days before switching to 12/12 

I will try and get some new pics og them into flower, they are about 1.5 weeks into 12/12







And just cause....


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 9, 2009)

Got a thing for black cars huh?


----------



## brick20 (Jul 9, 2009)

JeepBeep said:


>


i took a 6,840 loss............that sh!ts making me cry


----------



## S0uthernSm0ke (Jul 9, 2009)

how long veg? or just clones


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jul 10, 2009)

anyone on here growing CHURCH?


----------



## Trunk5 (Jul 10, 2009)

harvested guys! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/185195-trunk5s-400watt-grow-thingy-9.html#post2724192


----------



## rustybud (Jul 11, 2009)

upinchronic1 said:


> anyone on here growing CHURCH?


no i havnt grown it but a mate of mine was , so i got my hands on brave few ounces. the smoke is top quality in taste and smell an with the smell it can be 2 strong at times .. inserted in2 4 sandwich bags den into a sealed container and yet my room still stinks lol ..


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 11, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> Thats why they make fan controllers. A stable 7 degree drop during the dark period is beneficial. Unless you want to stand by your op and plug and unplug your exhaust and intake fans to keep the temp stabile. Might as well drop the cash and have electronics take care of it. Just plug dial and go. You dont have to be around to hear a beep, not to mention those arnt accurate for room temperatures what so ever .


Where can I get one of these fan controllers?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 11, 2009)

g00sEgg said:


> Where can I get one of these fan controllers?


Just google it. There are 2 types of 110/220V "controllers". My personal favorite is the "In Line Thermostatic Cooling Switch", when the temps get up to your pre-determined temp the fan kicks on to cool the room(also comes in a "heating" model). Lux Products makes a REALLY reliable one. The other type is a "Speed Control", it controls the electrical current to the fan which slows or speeds it up (make sure your fan will work with a speed control first).

The ones that I use are Lux LV3 thermostatic switches. They are around $25-30 with shipping on the net.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks man, much appreciated.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 11, 2009)

Im going to ditch my old 175 watt hps system and upgrade to a higher wattage. Im thinking about getting a 400 watt hps and a 400 watt mh system.. one for the veg room and one for the flowering room.. or possible one of those 400 hps/mh conversion systems... limited budget here and i gotta keep it small.. how many plants can i put under a single 400 watt system?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 11, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Im going to ditch my old 175 watt hps system and upgrade to a higher wattage. Im thinking about getting a 400 watt hps and a 400 watt mh system.. one for the veg room and one for the flowering room.. or possible one of those 400 hps/mh conversion systems... limited budget here and i gotta keep it small.. how many plants can i put under a single 400 watt system?


If you are looking to save cash use florescents for your veg cycle.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 11, 2009)

the fluorescent that i check out is $120 and only has 8K lumens but the hps/mh system is $120 and has 50K lumens

www.htgsupply.com


----------



## ryanp1 (Jul 11, 2009)

i got a 400w mh hps complete set w/bulbs to my door off ebay for 165 usd


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 11, 2009)

my mistake.. the 400 hps/mh is 165 at www.htgsupply.com ... im not sure if i should get it or two sepearte ballast of a hps and mh system


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 12, 2009)

the initial investment might not be that lower (you can take some T8 fixtures from home depot pretty cheap) but you have to think about the monthly bill. There is a BIG diferrence there.


----------



## Twils (Jul 12, 2009)

Can I Join the club? This is my 400w MH for veg, HPS conversion bulb for flowering closet grow

Currently 2 Hawaiian (Maui Wowie) 2 Pitbull (1 just rooted clone and thrown into 12/12) and 1 Train Wreck

at day 13 of flowering

Will take better pics when my good camera is returned to me


----------



## ryanp1 (Jul 12, 2009)

i havent noticed a difference in my bill i started under 5 t8 2 bulb ballasts so its not a difference you go by watts not what kind of lights if i used this the total watts are like 320watts its almost the same as using a 400w hps i estimate it costs about 15 usd a month just for lights not bad when your set to get a pound of nugs.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 12, 2009)

Twils said:


> Can I Join the club? This is my 400w MH for veg, HPS conversion bulb for flowering closet grow
> 
> Currently 2 Hawaiian (Maui Wowie) 2 Pitbull (1 just rooted clone and thrown into 12/12) and 1 Train Wreck
> 
> ...


 Very nice.... Welcome to the club buddy


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a quick question about my 400w cool tube. I got it...and stupid me, I never looked to see what size it was...I was overly excited...lol.

So it comes in...and I just assume that it's a 6". So i go get all the 6 in. ducting and 6" fan...take it home...guess what. The cool tube is like 5"...right in between?

So...should i Just try to jimmy rig it with the 6" ducting? Or can I actually get 5"?


----------



## Twils (Jul 12, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Very nice.... Welcome to the club buddy



Hey thanks a lot!


----------



## hardroc (Jul 12, 2009)

here's some pics, of mine........I'm a first timer, I have 400watt mh and getting a hps conversion bulb for next grow to see the differance between flowering with mh and hps. these are 3 weeks 12/12


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 12, 2009)

ryanp1 said:


> i havent noticed a difference in my bill i started under 5 t8 2 bulb ballasts so its not a difference you go by watts not what kind of lights if i used this the total watts are like 320watts its almost the same as using a 400w hps i estimate it costs about 15 usd a month just for lights not bad when your set to get a pound of nugs.


So i checked out the wattage, and the lumen output is the same for each of these five scenarios-

1 400w HPS = 10 4' 54w HO T5 Flo bulbs = 4.5 150w Eco Plus Flo lamps = 42 4' 40w T12 Flo bulbs = 84 60w incandescents.

So you would have to use 10 T5 Bulbs to get the same output. But you can get the flos closer to the plants then you can get the HPS. Hope this helps.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would take the ducting back and switch it out for the 5 in ducting.... but if you were to keep this ducting then i would suggest getting a 6" x 5" duct reducer


http://www.theductshop.com/shop/6-x-5-reducer-p-223.html



g00sEgg said:


> I have a quick question about my 400w cool tube. I got it...and stupid me, I never looked to see what size it was...I was overly excited...lol.
> 
> So it comes in...and I just assume that it's a 6". So i go get all the 6 in. ducting and 6" fan...take it home...guess what. The cool tube is like 5"...right in between?
> 
> So...should i Just try to jimmy rig it with the 6" ducting? Or can I actually get 5"?


http://www.theductshop.com/shop/6-x-5-reducer-p-223.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 12, 2009)

If I were to get a 400 watt HPS/MH system then should I get a cool tube or ventelation system also? Would the smell of a few LR2's under the light be strong enough for my neighbors to smell (apt building).


----------



## ryanp1 (Jul 12, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> If I were to get a 400 watt HPS/MH system then should I get a cool tube or ventelation system also? Would the smell of a few LR2's under the light be strong enough for my neighbors to smell (apt building).


 i would think so i have four i the basement and can smell them at the front door of my house til i picked up a room scrubber for 100 bucks i wouldnt risk it they are useless if the smell gets you caught 2 things not to get cheap with are lights and odor in my book


----------



## ryanp1 (Jul 12, 2009)

right but then your talking about rigging and mounting throwing in pink bulbs to get the full spectrum i just found it easier to throw up 2 hangers and be done with it i started with flouros thats what i start my clones and veg with before moving them under a mh but different strokes i will say this there is a hell of a difference in heat tho a 400w small as it is still gets pretty damn warm so ventilation starts to become important as flouros are alot cooler not needing near the ventilation


----------



## 303 (Jul 12, 2009)

hardroc said:


> here's some pics, of mine........I'm a first timer, I have 400watt mh and getting a hps conversion bulb for next grow to see the differance between flowering with mh and hps. these are 3 weeks 12/12


IS that 10 I counted? Very impressive for a 400 watter, they actually look very good. How many plants can a 400 proficiently light? I know theres different variables, veg time, reflector, etc, BUT, I thought 4 was most?


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 12, 2009)

This is the light system that i most likely will get.... 

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47981

Should i go with this carbon scrubber and fan or with another one?

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52531

And would this cool tube be worth it? Also, the cool tube has a built it fan so should i get a can fan with the carbon scrubber or should i just get a carbon scrubber?

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48137


----------



## ryanp1 (Jul 12, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> This is the light system that i most likely will get....
> 
> http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47981
> 
> ...


 are growing in a box then ? and the scrubber is a combo fan and all on ebay the homemade looking one i have thats what im talking about if you are in a box then the cool tube i have no experience with the srubber is a serate exhaust unit r pretty sure it can stand alone in a room the one i have is rite now.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 12, 2009)

I will probably just throw everything in a closet and grow there. And ill be using seeds not clones.. but i might try to clone the LR2 if possible and will prob clone the Strawberry Cough.



ryanp1 said:


> are growing in a box then ? and the scrubber is a combo fan and all on ebay the homemade looking one i have thats what im talking about if you are in a box then the cool tube i have no experience with the srubber is a serate exhaust unit r pretty sure it can stand alone in a room the one i have is rite now.


----------



## ryanp1 (Jul 12, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I will probably just throw everything in a closet and grow there.


 the cool tube will prolly have to vent on its own if thats the case make your own filter for your cool tube and scrap the 100 dollar filter i grow wide out in a room thats why i need it you are controling the air flow out of the closet just throw one in there on the tube and vent it out and put in a intake and your set


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 12, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I would take the ducting back and switch it out for the 5 in ducting.... but if you were to keep this ducting then i would suggest getting a 6" x 5" duct reducer
> 
> 
> http://www.theductshop.com/shop/6-x-5-reducer-p-223.html
> ...


Unfortunately I can't find any 5" ducting anywhere except online...and yeah, that converter looks perfect, thanks bro +rep!


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 12, 2009)

strictly seedleSs said:


> the initial investment might not be that lower (you can take some T8 fixtures from home depot pretty cheap) but you have to think about the monthly bill. There is a BIG diferrence there.


No! watts is watts! HID lighting more efficiently produces lumens...rather than heat...yes they are very hot...but they are very bright!



ryanp1 said:


> i havent noticed a difference in my bill i started under 5 t8 2 bulb ballasts so its not a difference you go by watts not what kind of lights if i used this the total watts are like 320watts its almost the same as using a 400w hps i estimate it costs about 15 usd a month just for lights not bad when your set to get a pound of nugs.


5 x 2, 40w T8 = 400w of used electricity...so yeah



strictly seedleSs said:


> So i checked out the wattage, and the lumen output is the same for each of these five scenarios-
> 
> 1 400w HPS = 10 4' 54w HO T5 Flo bulbs = 4.5 150w Eco Plus Flo lamps = 42 4' 40w T12 Flo bulbs = 84 60w incandescents.
> 
> So you would have to use 10 T5 Bulbs to get the same output. But you can get the flos closer to the plants then you can get the HPS. Hope this helps.


but you have too because the lumens/foot candles/photons...whatever you use to measure...do not travel as far...that is why they use HID lights 30ft up on street poles!

This is always a controversial topic....(I veg with cfls and would like to play with t-5's) but this is what I have learned...The light that is not generated by a floro bulb is generated as HEAT! Can you grow with less light which = less heat...yes...will it kick ass? NO. Can you use a lot of floros and duplicate an hid grow? Yes...but you will use many more watts of electricity to produce the same intensity of light...the extra watts are not only expensive, but they are VERY HOT!!!!!!! This eliminates the bennefit of floros being cheap and cool...they are neither!!!!!

There is no free lunch...you get what you pay for...yada yada yada....

How can I possibly know this...cuz I done it both ways!!!! I got succered into thinking that I could obtain the same swammi level of green thumbedness as SeeMoreBuds/GardenKnowm....this was foolish...after spending over $100 on 420w of cfl's and growing little tiny buds from clones...I shelled out the cash for an air-cooled 400. 

MORE LIGHT, COOLER GROW BOX...WITH THE SAME FAN! (oh yeah bigger buds too!)

All that being said...I veg with like 200w of cfl's...I have a perpetual grow and do not need fast growth for my vegging girls...they kinda just kick it and take it easy.

Just so I am not misunderstood with all my shooting...I mean no disrespect, and am not trying to start a war with the cfl crew...just trying to save some noobs $100 and several months haveing to visit the street dealer!



greenearth5 said:


> If I were to get a 400 watt HPS/MH system then should I get a cool tube or ventelation system also? Would the smell of a few LR2's under the light be strong enough for my neighbors to smell (apt building).


yes and absolutely yes.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 12, 2009)

Check this site for the cool tubes and ballasts, they have good prices and resonable shipping charges.

$80 6" Cool Tube

Im a big fan of cool tubes, they work vertically or horizontally. Awesome in a colisseum.


----------



## ryanp1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> No! watts is watts! HID lighting more efficiently produces lumens...rather than heat...yes they are very hot...but they are very bright!
> 
> 5 x 2, 40w T8 = 400w of used electricity...so yeah
> 
> ...


 this is what i was trying to say thank you at the end of the day to get buds for bucks a 400w is the way to go i figured it out after $120 of flouros which is why i upgraded you cant expect much from flouro grow prolly around 1/2 of what you get with a 400w


----------



## wannabee (Jul 12, 2009)

NASTYRUDEDOGG said:


> Wow! What kind of post is that? As a disabled person, who can't stand up for too long as well, completely understand with the other guy. But this post was just insulting to me and I'm sure other people as well. I don't want to be disabled, I didn't ask to become this way, and I sure as hell would give almost anything to be well again. So keep these punk ass comments to yourself, even if you are joking, we don't like to be insulted for something we have no control over.


 
I just couldn't help but offer you an apology about the obvious insensitivity this person showed you. 

I aplaud you for speaking your mind and trying to grant understanding. Thanks.


----------



## ryanp1 (Jul 13, 2009)

wannabee said:


> I just couldn't help but offer you an apology about the obvious insensitivity this person showed you.
> 
> I aplaud you for speaking your mind and trying to grant understanding. Thanks.


 roger that i being a disabled veteran of us army active duty and wouldnt trade what i did to became disabled and damn sure would never insult anyone who was thats garbage if you are a vet then that guy who insulted you should have to go live somewhere that dont give him the right to saythings like that freely(like the so many disabled people that fought and died for that right)if you can read thank a teacher if you are reading this in english thank a soldier!!!!!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 13, 2009)

ryanp1 said:


> if you can read thank a teacher if you are reading this in english thank a soldier!!!!!!


 
Classic


----------



## WeedIsForMe (Jul 13, 2009)

Growing under a 400w MH/HPS, 4'th week of flowering 





kiss-ass​


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 13, 2009)

afghan kush under 400w power plant kit from sunlight sheds in cooltube..just added 2-105w cfls for side lighting.i have no reflective surface.


----------



## wannabee (Jul 13, 2009)

very nice buds, i enjoy seeing the "payoff". nice photographic ability too. thanks!


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 13, 2009)

Thai Super Skunk @ 12 Weeks under 400 watt w/ Sunmaster Bulbs...


----------



## HoLE (Jul 20, 2009)

hey 4 Hunner's,,my 2 Chronic Mass clones have grown a bit,,nuff said


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 20, 2009)

A TrUe WhOlE iN OnE!!~~~ excellent work misterhole! great to see the "touch" has not been lost .... walking on!!~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 20, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> Thai Super Skunk @ 12 Weeks under 400 watt w/ Sunmaster Bulbs...


Beautiful .... how much longer they gonna go for ... 14wks? beautiful. beautiful.


----------



## HoLE (Jul 20, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> A TrUe WhOlE iN OnE!!~~~ excellent work misterhole! great to see the "touch" has not been lost .... walking on!!~~


thxs T-Ho,,we be walkin on together one day,,puffin a Hoolie,and laffin,,Cheers my man


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> afghan kush under 400w power plant kit from sunlight sheds in cooltube..just added 2-105w cfls for side lighting.i have no reflective surface.


fukin amazing.


----------



## tea tree (Jul 20, 2009)

thai super skunk? Is that a sativa, that is the first thing I wondered when I saw the buds and your rep. I heard that sativa buds are whispy or something. I am growing a plant that has some sativa, a white widow crossed with a widow cindy and it is a weird a looking girl compared to my others, more indica and way way faster. Fun to watch an indica race a sativa. I hope I dont offend, lol, that would suck, like asking a fat chick if she was pregnant.


----------



## Muscle Bud (Jul 21, 2009)

The Thai Super Skunk is super sativa/thai dominant for sure and whispy buds as well. I have several doing the OD thing after starting inside under my 4bangers and the bitches just went for the starz. The 13+ weeks to finish flowering is always special but the high and the resin content make up for the wait. here are a few shots for ya.








here she is mingling with the pure afghans....before she was banished to the OD.








here is some more of the thai


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 21, 2009)

Muscle Bud said:


> The Thai Super Skunk is super sativa/thai dominant for sure and whispy buds as well. I have several doing the OD thing after starting inside under my 4bangers and the bitches just went for the starz. The 13+ weeks to finish flowering is always special but the high and the resin content make up for the wait. here are a few shots for ya.
> 
> 
> here she is mingling with the pure afghans....before she was banished to the OD.
> ...


Majorly serious bud man .... very excellent! Walk on!!~~~~~


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 21, 2009)

here are my 4 girls 2 weeks into 12/12... 

Kushberry & Blue Hash


----------



## doctorD (Jul 21, 2009)

heres mine Hope you like it


----------



## tea tree (Jul 21, 2009)

I have to warn you that I had no good results with the 400 watt until I had a six inch fan and that the HTG six inch filter only worked for a very shirt time or I needed a bigger one. I have had it for six months or so and it is just sitting in the corner. I have totally replaced it with the ozone generator. I envy everyone with the happy stories of charcoal filters but I beleive that the htg six inch needs a four inch fan as it is rated wrong, that my six inch was too strong and that it is less than an inch thick of packed be all around! Other companies like bghydro ahve way more thicker walls, which I owuld seriously look into.

I just saw the advice to get a four inch fan and filter combo, and prob it might buy peace of mind but not the smell and venting I would want.  Sorry if that is "out there" lol,  I am vegging three white widows under a 400 and one og kush!


----------



## doctorD (Jul 21, 2009)

I use carbon filtration and it works great never had any trouble with smells.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 21, 2009)

some people recommend using a carbon filter but using cat litter instead of carbon .. they say liter puts off a good smell that covers up the bud smell


----------



## doctorD (Jul 21, 2009)

but with the carbon you have no need to cover up any smell. And I wouldnt want my house to smell like cat litter anyhow.


----------



## jwop (Jul 22, 2009)

doctorD said:


> but with the carbon you have no need to cover up any smell. And I wouldnt want my house to smell like cat litter anyhow.


he didn't say dirty cat litter lol


----------



## doctorD (Jul 22, 2009)

I didnt think you meant dirty lol. nothing like the smell of cat piss gently drifting through the house. But still....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't think I want clean katlitter smell in my house either ..... no smell from, a carbon filter suits just fine.


----------



## 303 (Jul 22, 2009)

About to harvest.. "Fuckin incredible"


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

already bin sed ..... fukin A for incredible! Walk On!!~~~~


----------



## LadyGizmo (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is my lil girl. By lil i mean LITTLE but she is my first female. Cfl's for side lighting and a 400w hps for main light.


----------



## laserbrn (Jul 22, 2009)

How can you seriously have odor problems in a 400w grow with a carbon filter? I use a 6" fan 365CFM that connects to my Can-66 filter and I vent through my light.

I don't have any temp problems or filtration problems. I can't even imagine if the dank smells got outta my grow rooms, but the filter works like a charm.


----------



## 8pak0alolo8 (Jul 22, 2009)

here are mi chicas. bout 16 days in to flower


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 22, 2009)

lots of new members to the 400 club...
very nice guys/gals


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 22, 2009)

Time to dry them out

4xOG Kush
1xMaster Kush
1xGhost OG
6xLA Confidential

The grow journal is in my sig.


----------



## WeedIsForMe (Jul 22, 2009)

This is from 7/20/2009





This is from 7/22/2009





Both about 5 weeks flowering...​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2009)

Pics of my last grow veg for 3 weeks than flowered for 12 weeks under my 400 watt hps..Arjan ultra haze#2


----------



## pinspot (Jul 22, 2009)

The first two Pict's are of my Strawberry haze hydro scrog under 400 watt HPS. The second two pict's are Super lemon haze under 400 watt MH growing in soil. The lemon haze is an awesome pheno with beautiful buds and tons of resin. The buds have turned almost pure white. Both grows are at six weeks flower. I have always flowered under HPS lamps so thought I would try flowering the lemon haze under the MH this time. So far I'm pretty impressed with the outcome. Thinking that maybe it's the UVB from the MH.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 22, 2009)

Are those clones and if so can you explain your setup a little for me. Im going to get two mother plants going and want to know as much about cloning and mother plants as i can...



pinspot said:


> The first two Pict's are of my Strawberry haze hydro scrog under 400 watt HPS. The second two pict's are Super lemon haze under 400 watt MH growing in soil. The lemon haze is an awesome pheno with beautiful buds and tons of resin. The buds have turned almost pure white. Both grows are at six weeks flower. I have always flowered under HPS lamps so thought I would try flowering the lemon haze under the MH this time. So far I'm pretty impressed with the outcome. Thinking that maybe it's the UVB from the MH.


----------



## pinspot (Jul 22, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Are those clones and if so can you explain your setup a little for me. Im going to get two mother plants going and want to know as much about cloning and mother plants as i can...


I started from seed to get a mother of each strain. Otherwise I just took two clones of the Strawberry and one of the lemon for this grow. Not really sure what your asking but the grow only consists of three plants. One lemon by itself and two strawberry under a SCROG.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 22, 2009)

my bad.. it looked liked you had 20+ clones in the back ground



pinspot said:


> I started from seed to get a mother of each strain. Otherwise I just took two clones of the Strawberry and one of the lemon for this grow. Not really sure what your asking but the grow only consists of three plants. One lemon by itself and two strawberry under a SCROG.


----------



## HoLE (Jul 23, 2009)

ok,,it's possible they are called critical mass,,not chronic mass as i thought,,maybe it ain't even called that,,but it is definitely called 2 female pot clones under a 400


----------



## link (Jul 24, 2009)

How close could I get an air-cooled hood w/ 400w HPS to the canopy? 

Current plan is to pull unconditioned air from the room over the light and out of the room. Using a 4" inline running about 140-170 cfm to move the air through the hood. Any tips on getting the light close as possible would be appreciated.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 24, 2009)

*heres my Blue Hash under a 400 watt HPS.. 2 .1/2 weeks into flowering*


----------



## wannabee (Jul 25, 2009)

This is my Brainstorm plant that I trained and topped, what do you think?

WB


----------



## Reiss (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's my 2x Auto AK 47's + 1x Lowryder2 grown under a 400W HPS for 20/4 







The harvest (304g) - 







The full album is here - https://www.rollitup.org/members/reiss-58889-albums-auto-ak47-lowryder2.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 25, 2009)

man .. im waitin for my seeds for my lowrider plants.. how much did you yield for that lowrider and how long did u veg and flower it?


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 25, 2009)

New here. Thought I'd Throw a Pic up of my current First Grow. It is White Widow Scrog with a 430w Son Agro Air cooled light, growing in DWC hydro tubs that I made. The Current pic is 6 weeks into a 10 week flower period. I'm thinking of copying my grow journal from the Growery to here. New grow starting in 4 weeks. Blue Kush, Blue Mysic, and Mango.


----------



## Reiss (Jul 25, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> man .. im waitin for my seeds for my lowrider plants.. how much did you yield for that lowrider and how long did u veg and flower it?


The lowryder2 (pictured at the front) only yielded about 1.5oz, the auto ak's are far bigger.

You don't veg/flower lowryders (auto strains), they flower due to their age and not light, usually within 2 weeks,so my 3 plants were grown in 9 weeks (seed - harvest) under a constant 20/4 light schedule.

The complete journal is in my sig.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, some very impressive things with the 400 watters//

Very nice guys


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 25, 2009)

im considering buying the 400HPS light from htg supply... http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47929

I bet some of you have this excast light since they are such a reputable company. Are there any better or cheaper ones out there? Or is this the best for its price.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jul 25, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> im considering buying the 400HPS light from htg supply... http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47929
> 
> I bet some of you have this excast light since they are such a reputable company. Are there any better or cheaper ones out there? Or is this the best for its price.


I used this light for a short time. The flat ultra polished hood created hot spots no matter what I did. Was difficult to get it closer than 18 or 20 inches no matter. I would go with a cooltube. As far as HTG goes. Awsum place to deal with.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 25, 2009)

I plan on getting that 400HPS and a 6in cool tube... http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48137 and possibly some sort of ventelation or odor remover to hook up to the cool tube.


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 25, 2009)

I am using that 4 hunny. Upgraded to this http://www.htgsupply.com/viewoption.asp?ID=95 and an agrosun bulb.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 26, 2009)

Alright guys, BigTomatoFarmer here, checking in with my latest pics.. 

Here is one of my girls I have under my 400 HPS

My buddy chance wanted to pose for a picture too. Hope you guys dont mind


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

very healthy looking girl you have there ..... and buddy is the bonus! I love dogs ....well ok animals.


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 26, 2009)

K-Train @ 8 weeks flower


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

pretty pretty girls .... they look great ... how long ya still gonna leave them .... ?


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 26, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> pretty pretty girls .... they look great ... how long ya still gonna leave them .... ?


Thanks dude. Probably a week two tops. This is just one...she has little sisters 2 & 4 weeks behind her...and her roommate headband


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

hey ... I heard a lot of good abbout headband .... you will be very happy I'm sure ..... mine are with urs and I keep saying a week or two .... but I just keep watching for now .... good luck!!


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 26, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey ... I heard a lot of good abbout headband .... you will be very happy I'm sure ..... mine are with urs and I keep saying a week or two .... but I just keep watching for now .... good luck!!


Yes I love my headband. I have been growing (and smoking) her for 10 months now. The K-train is a little stronger, but can sometimes keep me up at night it is so speedy. Both are excellent for mood elevation. thanks for the luck, can always use that!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

oh interesting .... the headband is more sedate? and the K-Train even more so? I am not familiar at all with so many of these new strains ...... I remember watching fdd's flavour of the week .... what a friggin amazing collection to have at your grasp ....


----------



## litljohn (Jul 26, 2009)

hey everyone,im growing real small right now with a 150 watt hps.its going great but i want to upgrade to a 400watt hps soon.ive been looking around and found this tent grow kit from htgsupply.com.has anyone tried this setup?how good is this setup?thanks for any help.


----------



## litljohn (Jul 26, 2009)

litljohn said:


> hey everyone,im growing real small right now with a 150 watt hps.its going great but i want to upgrade to a 400watt hps soon.ive been looking around and found this tent grow kit from htgsupply.com.has anyone tried this setup?how good is this setup?thanks for any help.


 oh yeah,i plan on upgrading the exhaust fan to a 270 cfm in line fan with 4''carbo scrubber


----------



## litljohn (Jul 26, 2009)

litljohn said:


> oh yeah,i plan on upgrading the exhaust fan to a 270 cfm in line fan with 4''carbo scrubber


 can anyone give advice on this set up.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 26, 2009)

litljohn said:


> hey everyone,im growing real small right now with a 150 watt hps.its going great but i want to upgrade to a 400watt hps soon.ive been looking around and found this tent grow kit from htgsupply.com.has anyone tried this setup?how good is this setup?thanks for any help.


LOL, I just ordered one of these from HTG last week... should be here tomorrow (fingers crossed)


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 26, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> LOL, I just ordered one of these from HTG last week... should be here tomorrow (fingers crossed)


 First off... Texas fuck yeah!!!
2nd, you will be happy with your purchase my friend/ good luck


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a small 150 HPS but i like the 400 HPS setup that HTG has to offer and have been considering getting it..... Peace


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 26, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> oh interesting .... the headband is more sedate? and the K-Train even more so? I am not familiar at all with so many of these new strains ...... I remember watching fdd's flavour of the week .... what a friggin amazing collection to have at your grasp ....


The headband is a little sleepier...the KT is very Sativaish but you don't feel cheated with no body high...makes my heart race a little, especially if harvested too early.

I came across some Hijack that I am excited about...but dude your Black Domina looks awesome!


----------



## vertise (Jul 26, 2009)

i grew my avatar picture with a 400 watt hps


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

hey man thanks .... . the fdd strains .... hijack, raft, and others that I cannot remember at the moment ..... I really would love to get my paws on some of that .... 


Hayduke said:


> The headband is a little sleepier...the KT is very Sativaish but you don't feel cheated with no body high...makes my heart race a little, especially if harvested too early.
> 
> I came across some Hijack that I am excited about...but dude your Black Domina looks awesome!


----------



## double210 (Jul 26, 2009)

avatar as well


----------



## Reiss (Jul 27, 2009)

vertise said:


> i grew my avatar picture with a 400 watt hps


Me too  that's my auto AK47 budshot

I wish I could grow Tahoe58's avatar with a 400w hps, now those are some serious buds!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

hahahah ... and these buds ... they be alive!! alive! hahahaha! 


Reiss said:


> Me too  that's my auto AK47 budshot
> 
> I wish I could grow Tahoe58's avatar with a 400w hps, now those are some serious buds!


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahah ... and these buds ... they be alive!! alive! hahahaha!


Are they....sticky!!!!?


----------



## Reiss (Jul 28, 2009)

hmmmm..... buds


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

warm n'sticky ..... and a set of warm and sticky buns come along with them buds ... hahahah!


----------



## wannabee (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> warm n'sticky ..... and a set of warm and sticky buns come along with them buds ... hahahah!


 
there are female growers here, don't ya know?


----------



## HoLE (Jul 28, 2009)

wannabee said:


> there are female growers here, don't ya know?


take it as a compliment baby


----------



## jwop (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> warm n'sticky ..... and a set of warm and sticky buns come along with them buds ... hahahah!


when i think of tits and ass ... sticky is the last word i would use to describe them ...

please find better analogies to waste my time with ... thank you sir


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

yes, please do as a compliment it is .... n0 disrespect intended for sure .... Peace  and Love 


HoLE said:


> take it as a compliment baby


well, I'm glad that your mind works for you the way it does, T/A to me is delicious when warm and sticky ..... again, a compliment with not a hint of disrepect intended. Peace  and Love 


jwop said:


> when i think of tits and ass ... sticky is the last word i would use to describe them ...
> 
> please find better analogies to waste my time with ... thank you sir


Walking On!!~~~~~~~~


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 28, 2009)

430 watt hps. 1st pic is start of week 4, the others are start of week 6. tons of bud growth in just 2 weeks. i'll post again in another 2 weeks.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

My current grow, 400W SuperHPS, UVB (160W x 2) and CO2 (1600ppm) Day 58 of Top44 since start of 12-12 ...... still waiting .... Walk On!!~~~~


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 28, 2009)

jwop said:


> when i think of tits and ass ... sticky is the last word i would use to describe them ...
> 
> please find better analogies to waste my time with ... thank you sir





tahoe58 said:


> T/A to me is delicious when warm and sticky


Yeah cold and dry...yummy...And I was just having fun (of course no disrespect to the ladies) 

I am not sure if I can take the pressure of being the scapegoat for why someone did not get their daily tasks accomplished 



nepali grizzly said:


> 430 watt hps. 1st pic is start of week 4, the others are start of week 6. tons of bud growth in just 2 weeks. i'll post again in another 2 weeks.


These look nice, what strain?

And for Tahoe58, I was wondering what those funny looking bulbs were...UV!

How long and when?, and have you run them without CO2? Of course your buds look sooooo nice and this is obviously a factor (major? or just helping mad skills and good genes?)


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

I started them (2 x 160W SolarGlo) with a couple of hours about a week or so into flowering. Then built up their schedule to 8 hrs within the 12-12 cycle. two hours then eight then two. I have since cut back to 6 within ..... three then six then three. I thought that I might have been getting some burning but I think I really just mismanaged the nutes .... too too "free-for-all" without due care and attention to quantitites and concenrations.

I have not gone without co2, I suppose I could, but right now I'm just really intrerested in trying to extract themost out of the strains I am trying, and I believe that co2 is a contributor to that process. To be absolutely correct I should do a grow with out .... maybe sometime I will do that.



Hayduke said:


> And for Tahoe58, I was wondering what those funny looking bulbs were...UV!
> 
> How long and when?, and have you run them without CO2? Of course your buds look sooooo nice and this is obviously a factor (major? or just helping mad skills and good genes?)


----------



## jwop (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I started them (2 x 160W SolarGlo) with a couple of hours about a week or so into flowering. Then built up their schedule to 8 hrs within the 12-12 cycle. two hours then eight then two. I have since cut back to 6 within ..... three then six then three. I thought that I might have been getting some burning but I think I really just mismanaged the nutes .... too too "free-for-all" without due care and attention to quantitites and concenrations.
> 
> I have not gone without co2, I suppose I could, but right now I'm just really intrerested in trying to extract themost out of the strains I am trying, and I believe that co2 is a contributor to that process. To be absolutely correct I should do a grow with out .... maybe sometime I will do that.


you are a god among men ... +rep sir do what you do


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

now That could go right to my heAD ... now couldn't it .... hahahahaha! manany mananany thanks!! I shall do so .... Walklklking On!!~~~~~~


jwop said:


> you are a god among men ... +rep sir do what you do


----------



## dankfire (Jul 29, 2009)

nice..mine go under the light today


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

excellente ... make sure to come back with some pics to update us .... we all look forward to pics .... hahahaha! Walk On!!~~


dankfire said:


> nice..mine go under the light today


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 29, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I started them (2 x 160W SolarGlo) with a couple of hours about a week or so into flowering. Then built up their schedule to 8 hrs within the 12-12 cycle. two hours then eight then two. I have since cut back to 6 within ..... three then six then three. I thought that I might have been getting some burning but I think I really just mismanaged the nutes .... too too "free-for-all" without due care and attention to quantitites and concenrations.
> 
> I have not gone without co2, I suppose I could, but right now I'm just really intrerested in trying to extract themost out of the strains I am trying, and I believe that co2 is a contributor to that process. To be absolutely correct I should do a grow with out .... maybe sometime I will do that.


cool thanks for the info. I could do the UV while I am sleeping but I live (and the kid) in to close proximity to the ladies to be dumping CO2 into the house.


----------



## green831 (Jul 29, 2009)

i'm going to be setting up my 400w hps in the next week or so and will definitely post my results here. i'm pumped up this thread is awesome.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

No worries. glad to be able to help. The CO2 is trickier for sure. if it weren't for my cab to be setup the way it it, I prolly wouldn't either .... my CO2 is (mostly) confined to a 4x3x4 sealed box. The air circulating to shed light heat is seperated from the growing chambers. its actually pretty ingenious. I expect that CO2 does leak out though.

From my 400W top44 grow, heres an early example. I decided to chop/dry a single branch a couple of days ago (the suggestion was made to allow for an experiment of the different high with the different phases of maturity for this girl). Been hanging in the dark, and this is a small popcorn bud from down the length of the branch. I main "top" of the branch still needs another day or more ..... this is a great smoke, but very obviously pretty much too early ..... cheers!


Hayduke said:


> cool thanks for the info. I could do the UV while I am sleeping but I live (and the kid) in to close proximity to the ladies to be dumping CO2 into the house.


great look forward to seeing you pic as you get going - put up a journal if you wish. Walk On!!~~ 


green831 said:


> i'm going to be setting up my 400w hps in the next week or so and will definitely post my results here. i'm pumped up this thread is awesome.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 29, 2009)

mmmm...looks tasty!


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 29, 2009)

heres some more.....


----------



## Reiss (Jul 29, 2009)

That does look very tasty..

Tahoe58, did you give your plants ample flushing, the leaves still look a bit too green for my liking.

The trich' density looks great yummy.

Just smoking my 400W grown auto Ak47. Have a grin like a cheshire cat and if I was any more relaxed I would liquify!

I'm loving my cured harvest


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 29, 2009)

congrats on the harvest. 1st pic was a week before the chop and the 2nd pic was a after a few days of drying. i flushed for a week, maybe it wasn't long enough, it sure was some tasty smoke tho.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jul 29, 2009)

seeing as im about to hook up my new 1000w hps i guess i better get some pics of my 400w setup. im cramming them in...right now ive got 11 ladies under it and theyre all throwin elbows fightin for space. ill get pics in the morning.


and i disagree about the green leaves at harvest and flushing. green leaves are the sign of a healthy plant. yellowing and leaf drop during flowering isnt normal, its a deficiency.


----------



## Reiss (Jul 29, 2009)

I was under the impression that the idea of flushing was to remove all nutrients hence the yellowing / browning of the leaves in the last week. They use up the last of their reserves.
Or I am mistaken?



SlikWiLL13 said:


> and i disagree about the green leaves at harvest and flushing. green leaves are the sign of a healthy plant. yellowing and leaf drop during flowering isnt normal, its a deficiency.


----------



## Percolator (Jul 29, 2009)

Hydrokronics said:


> bump...........
> 
> 
> 200+ Grams from a single plant under a single 400w HPS with some CFL side and filler lighting. Could have been nore and i should have topped her ut the yeild was decent and i learned alot.
> ...


 Did you do that Hydro or soil? I have a two girls, running ebb and flow near there end and was wondering when to flush? The hairs are starting to turn red but only like ten percent at this point. any help much appreciated.


----------



## Percolator (Jul 29, 2009)

Reiss said:


> I was under the impression that the idea of flushing was to remove all nutrients hence the yellowing / browning of the leaves in the last week. They use up the last of their reserves.
> Or I am mistaken?


 
I dont have any pics right now but the mazar that I have has most of its fan leaves turning yellow. I was thinking that it was because the pot that it is in is too small for the size that I grew her up to? The root structure has engulfed all of the hydroton and taken up every crevice that it could possible reach. And how do you judge when to flush? Any help would be great.


----------



## litljohn (Jul 29, 2009)

Reiss said:


> I was under the impression that the idea of flushing was to remove all nutrients hence the yellowing / browning of the leaves in the last week. They use up the last of their reserves.
> Or I am mistaken?


 this is true.if you flush at the end it will cause the plant to use what nutes are left.this will cause the leaves to turn yellow and maybe start to die.but this ok cause your gonna harvest soon anyway.the flush will give the bud a smoother and better tasting smoke.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 30, 2009)

The way i judge a plant to determine how long it has left until the flush is I look at the trichomes. The trichomes are the glass/water droplet looking stuff on your bud and leaves close to the bud. I cut a leaf off right next to the bud and then i look at it carefully under a microscope. You can buy a microscope at radioshack for 12 USD. Under the miscroscope i look at the trichomes to determine if they are clear, cloudy, or amber in color. This is an excelent indication on how far along your plant REALLY is and how much longer you have. If they are clear then they totally need more time. But if they are cloudy or amber then you are near finish. The perfect color would be a 50/50 cloudy/amber combination. But depending on your buzz preference you can tweek between the cloudy and amber looking trichomes to give you your desired high.




Percolator said:


> I dont have any pics right now but the mazar that I have has most of its fan leaves turning yellow. I was thinking that it was because the pot that it is in is too small for the size that I grew her up to? The root structure has engulfed all of the hydroton and taken up every crevice that it could possible reach. And how do you judge when to flush? Any help would be great.


----------



## Reiss (Jul 30, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> The way i judge a plant to determine how long it has left until the flush is I look at the trichomes. The trichomes are the glass/water droplet looking stuff on your bud and leaves close to the bud. I cut a leaf off right next to the bud and then i look at it carefully under a microscope. You can buy a microscope at radioshack for 12 USD. Under the miscroscope i look at the trichomes to determine if they are clear, cloudy, or amber in color. This is an excelent indication on how far along your plant REALLY is and how much longer you have. If they are clear then they totally need more time. But if they are cloudy or amber then you are near finish. The perfect color would be a 50/50 cloudy/amber combination. But depending on your buzz preference you can tweek between the cloudy and amber looking trichomes to give you your desired high.


Always good advice. You don't even need a microscope, I use a jewellers loupe off ebay, 30X I think, works just fine.
Hairs are no indication of maturity, trichs are.


----------



## litljohn (Aug 6, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> LOL, I just ordered one of these from HTG last week... should be here tomorrow (fingers crossed)


hey diggitydank420.did you get this tent up and going yet?how is the temps?ill be ordering mine in another month or two,im in the process of getting my med licence so thats my goal before a new set up.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 6, 2009)

litljohn said:


> hey diggitydank420.did you get this tent up and going yet?how is the temps?ill be ordering mine in another month or two,im in the process of getting my med licence so thats my goal before a new set up.


Yup... that's the one. It's very nice and I am very pleased with it so far. It's handling 200W of CFLs with just a fan blowing into the fresh air vent on the side and two ports open toward the top.

It's very well constructed, but it does leak a little bit of light. But I keep it behind curtains so you can't see anything at all.

I recommend this tent very highly. Only thing is, I won't be joining the 400Watter club... I'm gonna get a 600W digi.

But, I just bought the tent alone, not that whole kit that your pic shows.


----------



## g00sEgg (Aug 6, 2009)

Reiss said:


> I was under the impression that the idea of flushing was to remove all nutrients hence the yellowing / browning of the leaves in the last week. They use up the last of their reserves.
> Or I am mistaken?


some leaves will turn yellow/brown towards the end of flowering.


----------



## litljohn (Aug 7, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Yup... that's the one. It's very nice and I am very pleased with it so far. It's handling 200W of CFLs with just a fan blowing into the fresh air vent on the side and two ports open toward the top.
> 
> It's very well constructed, but it does leak a little bit of light. But I keep it behind curtains so you can't see anything at all.
> 
> ...


 thats cool that the tent is good quility,but that kinda sucks cause i need to know how the temps will be with a 400watt hps.ill be using a diffrent fan than in the pic,ill be using a 4'' inline fan(270 cfm) with a carbon scrubber.does anyone else know how the temps will be?


----------



## g00sEgg (Aug 7, 2009)

litljohn said:


> thats cool that the tent is good quility,but that kinda sucks cause i need to know how the temps will be with a 400watt hps.ill be using a diffrent fan than in the pic,ill be using a 4'' inline fan(270 cfm) with a carbon scrubber.does anyone else know how the temps will be?


I've got the same fan...but I'm using it with a cool tube. Probably be your best bet with a tent.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 7, 2009)

litljohn said:


> thats cool that the tent is good quility,but that kinda sucks cause i need to know how the temps will be with a 400watt hps.ill be using a diffrent fan than in the pic,ill be using a 4'' inline fan(270 cfm) with a carbon scrubber.does anyone else know how the temps will be?


I'm sure it'll work fine. I'm probably going to use the same 4" fan for ventilation/odor control.


----------



## jwop (Aug 7, 2009)

litljohn said:


> thats cool that the tent is good quility,but that kinda sucks cause i need to know how the temps will be with a 400watt hps.ill be using a diffrent fan than in the pic,ill be using a 4'' inline fan(270 cfm) with a carbon scrubber.does anyone else know how the temps will be?


i have a tent with a 400 watt HPS cooltube and a 4" fan with no scrubber and temps get as high as 90 in mine ... i can't wait untill summer is over


----------



## litljohn (Aug 7, 2009)

jwop said:


> i have a tent with a 400 watt HPS cooltube and a 4" fan with no scrubber and temps get as high as 90 in mine ... i can't wait untill summer is over


 90 is a little to hot and thats with a cool tube?i didnt plan on a cool tube,not anough money.my temps will get way too hot then.but i really like the tent set up.do you guys think a 250watt hps will be ok with out cool tube?


----------



## jdmlove (Aug 7, 2009)

cant wait till i get mines hehe


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 8, 2009)

First pic is a peek in the veg box...Hijack seedlings and clones of the HB and KT








2nd = KT @ 8 weeks






3-5 = KT @ 10 weeks

















Last is a HB @ 8 weeks





All these in flush from ~50 days


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2009)

Heres a pic of my ak 47 under my 400 watt hps..Im waiting for it to finish...I just dont know how much longer...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice! I would love to get some AK, that shit is great for video gaming! +rep!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 8, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Heres a pic of my ak 47 under my 400 watt hps..Im waiting for it to finish...I just dont know how much longer...


 can you get any close ups to check trich's?
Thats the best way i have found to tell when they are done.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Very nice! I would love to get some AK, that shit is great for video gaming! +rep!


 very nice for gaming...I cant wait for this to finish..


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 8, 2009)

i totally would like tryin ak47.. and when i do its probably going to be during my online gaming


----------



## nepali grizzly (Aug 9, 2009)

a couple more pics.


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's a couple shots of my current grow - 4 different strains of bag seed...


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 9, 2009)

nepali grizzly said:


> a couple more pics.


Again they look really nice...and again, what strain are these?


----------



## nepali grizzly (Aug 9, 2009)

i'm glad you like. that is rare pheno from my nepalese grizzly x hashplant f3 cross. its been bred outdoors for a few years. also its about a 60/40 sativa indica. pic is from day 52 flowering.


----------



## the future mr green thumb (Aug 9, 2009)

I tryed uploading pics but this message is all i got how do you add pics to the posts ?
Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.​


----------



## the future mr green thumb (Aug 9, 2009)

Nevermind i got it

2- Purple Haze (white Label)
1- Sweet Bagseed
400w HPS
Miracle-Gro (never again)
4 weeks flowering out of probably 9 or 10 White labels site says 50 to 65 days im going to say more towards 65


----------



## zigzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

why not the micacle grow again


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 9, 2009)

i got my 400watt havent hooked it up still workin on another set for veg i got them under cfl's right now and are still seedlings from the looks of this thread i made the right light choice for a beginner should hold me out till im well experienced all the plants look great guys cant wait to start using it


----------



## Reiss (Aug 10, 2009)

zigzilla said:


> why not the micacle grow again


MG contains too many chemical fertilisers and tends to retain water.
Many inexperienced growers use MG and find that they have nutrient burn and watering issues.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello fellow RIUers- I have been off the web for my last few harvests, for that I apologize. For as many dank buds I've been smoking from my 400 watt HPS (the conversion HTG brand one) I owe to the community and especially this Thread a report of successus and failures with the 400. So I first put in my time and read every single page of this thread- from rocky start to a plethera of bud porn unlike any thread. I did it in two midnight shifts  thanks again guys  

Starting off: 
I originally started with the intentions of going cheap, window sill lighting? Well nearly 2000 dollars and multiple upgrades, breakthroughs, and advancements later I think its fair to review the 400watt.

First grow: 
A basement with styrofoam made walls. Two rooms, veg and flower 4x5x8 (and a small emergency mother room elsewhere). I had no real ventilation- just the 400 hanging, ballast seperatly. I had rotating fans but no inline. Passive exhaust- just cracks in the room. To this point the experienced folks are starting to prepare themselves for the numerous horror scenarios from these conditions- but to my suprise my hygrometer measured no heat or humidity issues. And despite having to grow with my cab, and learn when to be in my basement and when not to- I never let light leak through my "passive exhaust" and I had almost no problems. These 6 ladies were bagseed, one hermed (to be expected of bagseed). I yielded between 26 and 50 grams off the lot. Tons of high quality nikon photos of these girls in the journal. 

However despite the cheap sucess I've had the 400 watt and other things left me with some complaints:

My only real complaint concerned with light is fluffyness; this is something I have seen in not only my buds but also those among this thread. Am I wrong to associate light and density so closely. It could be pH, nutes, heat, etc. But again I see it among the 400watters and I've seen higher wattage less knowledgable grows with much denser buds.

Weight is weight fluffy or dense its getting me high, but I desire those rock hard nuggets. Since my first grow I have grown GHS Trainwreck and it was much more dense but also my lowest yielder ever! Both of em- 23 and 26 gm. 2nd best smoke ever though. 

My other complaints are unrelated to light. Soil and nutrients are the targets. I've most recently switched everything to DWC hydro. Four 12 gallons (actual nutrient rez size- not the tub) 3 plants each. 2 in veg- 2 in flower perpetual harvest. Soil just didn't give me enough control, and I am gone for periods of time so the grace period of a rez is comforting. I now also have a hanna pH, eC, TDS meter. 

As for nutes- I used to go all foxfarm products to a T on the schedule. Without a ph meter or ec meter I have no clue if I ever got locked out- but they didn't work amazingly. Originally I was wooed by the all organic hooplah, but foxfarm is only organic based- which is like saying rubber is organic because it comes from a tree orginally... And its too chuncky to run in a hydro rez- even though others due- I want max air and no clog on my stones.

I switched to all advanced nutes. 
Sesi grow and bloom a and b
Bud blood and big bud
Trantula and pirhana 
Overdrive and bud candy

I will also use hygrozyme, liquid karma, and dutch master/superthrive foliar spray. 

I also booted the four t8 bulbs out of the veg room and added a 6 bulb t5 high output growbright fixture from HTG. 30,000 lumens! As close as I can hang that its damn near a MH for veg. 
And I re mylared everthing. All walls! Top to bottom. 

Serious cash dumped into this effort, but unlike so many commercial and large scale growers I refused to take the easy way out and just throw a 1000 watt in there. 

Many of you have spoken of .5per watt and even 1gm/per/watt grows with your 400's. No reason for me to take the easy way out. But if this doesn't get me hard nuggs- I will be throwing another 400 in the room- not to leave the club.

I haven't been photograping or posting since I did my first and again I apologize. Perhaps this is the return of OB Cron Kenobi. Either way I will follow this thread, and in 14 weeks (sounds way to long!) I will have the first crop done exclusivly under the new setup. 

Dense buds or bust!


----------



## rollin20crip (Aug 10, 2009)

is anyone opposed to me buying this lamp? http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53168 .... htgsupply has a good rep from what i hear, but seems a little cheap in pricing so im a lil skeptical enlighten me on this pllllllllllllllease


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 10, 2009)

ballast is built in better be able to cool that sucker down before turning it on or ordering it to save you money make sure you got everything planned out before buying


----------



## litljohn (Aug 10, 2009)

rollin20crip said:


> is anyone opposed to me buying this lamp? http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53168 .... htgsupply has a good rep from what i hear, but seems a little cheap in pricing so im a lil skeptical enlighten me on this pllllllllllllllease


htgsupply does have a pretty good rep but if i was you they have cheaper lights that have remote ballests.the one your looking at is a all contained unit that will put off more heat.the other ones you can keep the ballest out side the grow room wich will reduce the heat,plus its cheaper so its a win win.its 117 bucks us dollars,you can upgrade to a mh/hps for about 170 bucks


----------



## rollin20crip (Aug 10, 2009)

okay thank you that helps tremendously .... if you two that responded to my light question would you be able to take a look at my other posts, i havent got any responses. not sure if that means i had it completely thought out or what lol but i would feel more safe with an outsiders thoughts. here are the links. first here are the blue prints https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/222689-grow-room-blueprints-any-suggestions.html , then i went ahead and did the vegitative room , far from complete need help on ventilation, just thought i would take pictures of a rough draft so people can gget a thought in their head. thanks so much guys


----------



## rollin20crip (Aug 10, 2009)

damn i must be too high, heres the other link for the progress made https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/225058-low-key-low-cost-grow.html


----------



## definitemby (Aug 12, 2009)

I started with 6 bad looking female cuttings and never topped they just branched out on there owne them and now I"m pretty sure I veged too long but Ive got 16 good colas it's about 3.5 weeks into veg.


----------



## definitemby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## nepali grizzly (Aug 12, 2009)

two weeks ago i posted this pic






and i said i would post again in 2 weeks, so here it is. same cola. almost ready. 430 watt hps. week 8 flower.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

yummy ......


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2009)

in regard to fluffy buds, i got 3 sucessfully budding in week 4 under hps and they;re already fat as plyms and twice the solidity  and sticky!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 12, 2009)

Those buds look almost ripe. 

Do you know the strain?


----------



## nepali grizzly (Aug 12, 2009)

the strain is nepalese grizzly x hash plant f3. a couple more days then chop.


----------



## robertav3 (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Those buds look almost ripe.
> 
> Do you know the strain?


 man that aint near ripe..The calyx arent swelling yet.Looks like it just started flowering.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man that aint near ripe..The calyx arent swelling yet.Looks like it just started flowering.


This one? We were talking about the other... but this one only has a week or 2 to go. 1/2 clear, 1/2 cloudy, with a few amber (10%)

As you can clearly see half the pistols have turned brown, and the calyx are swollen.


----------



## caliorange (Aug 13, 2009)

some lovely shit there man nice one


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Deffiniteley lovely but how lomg into flower is it? Those hairs got alot more swelling to do no matter the color


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 13, 2009)

I went a page back and those others lookin damn good too


----------



## smokecabbage420 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ak is just about finished,And blue cheese needs about a month longer.
Ak under 400mh in veg room,Blue cheese under 400hps in flower.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

wow, NiCE!! Walk On!!~~~


----------



## 2ez (Aug 13, 2009)

just wanted to ask a question any help would be appreciated.what would be the biggest yield you could expect off of a 400w.i was hopeing i could atleast get a half a pound


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 13, 2009)

This site is great!! It's F**king cool see so many veteran growers helping out newbies like me. Props to everyone and there plants. This my first grow op in progress. I have one AK-47 in early flower, two males on the back porch and my first clones rooting. Any advice is welcome!!


----------



## Reiss (Aug 13, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> This site is great!! It's F**king cool see so many veteran growers helping out newbies like me. Props to everyone and there plants. This my first grow op in progress. I have one AK-47 in early flower, two males on the back porch and my first clones rooting. Any advice is welcome!!


Does't look like you need any advice! You have a great looking setup and your plants look very happy!
Welcome to RIU and well done


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 13, 2009)

I know I'm still rough around the edges but I'm dedicated to learn as much as I can and help others along the way. It looks like you have a nice operation with some hellacious buds. Looking forward seeing more pics.


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 13, 2009)

I know I'm still rough around the edges but I'm dedicated to learn as much as I can and help others along the way. It looks like you have a nice operation with some hellacious buds. Looking forward seeing more pics.


----------



## chronicuser85 (Aug 13, 2009)

awesome deabting for my first grow either 400 watt or 600 hps


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 13, 2009)

I bought two books. The "Grow Great Marijuana" and the BIBLE "Marijuana Horticulture The indoor/outdoor Medical Bible". They helped me decide on all my growing needs. Check them out!!


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice room!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 13, 2009)

colored....very nicely done for your first time. Dont wash off that green thumb!


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the props!!


----------



## Reiss (Aug 13, 2009)

chronicuser85 said:


> awesome deabting for my first grow either 400 watt or 600 hps


It's a tricky one,
I chose a 400w as i only grow either a couple of autos or one regular plant at a time. 
As I spend all day working next to my grow room I had to consider fan noise in my little cupboard/closet.

The bigger the bulb, the more cooling, the more noise, the bigger electricity bills BUT denser buds and overall better yields.

Have to weigh up your personal pros and cons.

Plus if you get a 600w, you won't be allowed in our special 400w club 

Good luck


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 13, 2009)

i remember someone saying before that a 600 watt was actually more efficient than a 400 watt when it comes to comparison of lumens. Not positive though.


----------



## jerkin247 (Aug 13, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> This site is great!! It's F**king cool see so many veteran growers helping out newbies like me. Props to everyone and there plants. This my first grow op in progress. I have one AK-47 in early flower, two males on the back porch and my first clones rooting. Any advice is welcome!!


get rid of males


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 13, 2009)

jerkin247 said:


> get rid of males


maybe hes trying to make seeds???


----------



## zigzilla (Aug 14, 2009)

can anyone give me a soil recommendation


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I have nightmares of males infecting my females. I get the magnifying glass out and pull them out if i find any. But now that I'm cloning I will probably use seeds less to reduce the chances of pollination and have less stress. Thanks again, any advice if greatly appreciated.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

hahahaha .... didn't realize my kids were the result of an infection ... hahahaha ... j/k .... control them males ... huh! let the young girls be feisty resin dripping bitches .... 


coloredflesh said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have nightmares of males infecting my females. I get the magnifying glass out and pull them out if i find any. But now that I'm cloning I will probably use seeds less to reduce the chances of pollination and have less stress. Thanks again, any advice if greatly appreciated.


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 14, 2009)

Hahahaha...Guess I should have worded that differently.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

no worries, just pulling ur leg ... good one ! walk on!!~~~~~~


----------



## smokecabbage420 (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> wow, NiCE!! Walk On!!~~~


Hey man thanks for the props.. ive actually gotten advice from u in previous threads so pat ur own back.


----------



## smokecabbage420 (Aug 14, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have nightmares of males infecting my females. I get the magnifying glass out and pull them out if i find any. But now that I'm cloning I will probably use seeds less to reduce the chances of pollination and have less stress. Thanks again, any advice if greatly appreciated.


Yea man u gotta look out for contaminating ur crop happened to me just by bringing an old pot (that had a mature male in it to make seeds) into the same room as my auto aks and sure enough they all have seeds... So be clean or stick to the clones.
Pce


----------



## jerkin247 (Aug 14, 2009)

fuck makin seeds, thats what profressional seedbanks are for. fuckin males knockin up bitches. WTF who makes seeds, its like makin reg man


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep....That's why those guys are outside away from my closet. I spotted them in early veg and yanked them out.


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 14, 2009)

jerkin247 said:


> fuck makin seeds, thats what profressional seedbanks are for. fuckin males knockin up bitches. WTF who makes seeds, its like makin reg man


constantly buying seeds could easily get expensive and you cant keep that mother going on forever technically you can but i say sacrifice one female to get a good amount of seeds and not worry later on why pay for 10 seeds when you can pollinate one female and not worry bout seeds for a long time plus its free i dont see reason on wasting money but i guess its up to your own priorities


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey growers..
Just switched from growing under 250 to 400W.
I have a setup of:
1x 400W (55k lumens) 
2x 125W (red spectrum flowering CFL) 16200 Lumens 
2x 105W (blue) 11000 Lumens 
In a Growbox L, growing 2x White Rhino and 1x El Niño

Comments are more then welcomed


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

plants are looking great, colour, form, looks like a special grow .... a lot of side-light and great top light ..... this should rock. Good luck, I'm looking forward to watching. Walk on!!~~~~


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 15, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> plants are looking great, colour, form, looks like a special grow .... a lot of side-light and great top light ..... this should rock. Good luck, I'm looking forward to watching. Walk on!!~~~~


Awesome! I really hope it does.. 
I wanted a 600W, but thought it could get a bit too warm inside the tent, so I decided to do something slightly different


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

different it is than typical small grows .... good on ya ..... I expect your results will speak for themselves .... Walk On!!~~~~ 


BlackRoses said:


> Awesome! I really hope it does..
> I wanted a 600W, but thought it could get a bit too warm inside the tent, so I decided to do something slightly different


----------



## litljohn (Aug 15, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Hey growers..
> Just switched from growing under 250 to 400W.
> I have a setup of:
> 1x 400W (55k lumens)
> ...


 looking pretty good.what size is that tent,and what are your temps like.do you use a fan for exfaust.sorry for all the questions but im wanting to do a set up like that but wasnt sure how it would run as far as temps and stuff.


----------



## aagiants1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey 400 watters! i just got a 400hps the other day, sunleaves enclosed ballast...I thought i could control the temps with my exhaust fan that i have, but its a steady 90-91 degrees in there, and the ballst is very hot, you can put your hand on it, but not for too long. My question is can you guys point me in the right direction for a good, SAFE, not too hot, and reliable 400hps? I'm returning the one i have, and want to get one that the light and ballast are seperate...You know like i'm sure all you guys have! I've got exhaust hooked up now, so all i'd have to do is unhook the exhaust and hook it to the light, and draw fresh air from down low? Can you guys help me get a good light? Thanks!


----------



## litljohn (Aug 15, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Hey 400 watters! i just got a 400hps the other day, sunleaves enclosed ballast...I thought i could control the temps with my exhaust fan that i have, but its a steady 90-91 degrees in there, and the ballst is very hot, you can put your hand on it, but not for too long. My question is can you guys point me in the right direction for a good, SAFE, not too hot, and reliable 400hps? I'm returning the one i have, and want to get one that the light and ballast are seperate...You know like i'm sure all you guys have! I've got exhaust hooked up now, so all i'd have to do is unhook the exhaust and hook it to the light, and draw fresh air from down low? Can you guys help me get a good light? Thanks!


 yeah,get a remote ballast and keep it out of the grow room.this will drop temps several degrees


----------



## aagiants1 (Aug 15, 2009)

but how hot will the ballast get if i leave it outside the grow area? Will it be safe and quit enough? What brand light is a reputable one? Any and all suggestions greatly apppreciated...Also not sure what kinda fan i should use, inline or can fan? thanks again!


----------



## g00sEgg (Aug 15, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> but how hot will the ballast get if i leave it outside the grow area? Will it be safe and quit enough? What brand light is a reputable one? Any and all suggestions greatly apppreciated...Also not sure what kinda fan i should use, inline or can fan? thanks again!


Look around for light brands, now that I think about it...I don't know what brand my light, nor my ballast is..haha

As for fans...it really depends on your grow area. Can fans are much more effective, but unnecessary if you're growing in a smaller area. A good inline fan is your best bet for a smaller grow area. I picked mine up from lowes...It's a 6" duct fan...i think it was 30 bones?


----------



## aagiants1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Does anyone know how the lumatek ballasts are? If they're reliable, and run cool?


----------



## g00sEgg (Aug 16, 2009)

Lumatek is fairly reliable as far as i've seen. They make good bulbs too.


----------



## aagiants1 (Aug 16, 2009)

did u figure out what brand yours is? And have you used it a long time?


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 16, 2009)

....scribed


----------



## g00sEgg (Aug 16, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> did u figure out what brand yours is? And have you used it a long time?


I have a cool tube...so I'm not really sure, i'll have to look.


----------



## aagiants1 (Aug 16, 2009)

It looks like lumatek is a popular ballast? I just want to make sure its safe, and cool are the ones i'm worried about...I love RIU! You can get answers to just about anything if you ask! Thanks all!


----------



## smokecabbage420 (Aug 16, 2009)

jerkin247 said:


> fuck makin seeds, thats what profressional seedbanks are for. fuckin males knockin up bitches. WTF who makes seeds, its like makin reg man


How is it like making reg...How do u think u get ur seeds??


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 16, 2009)

im going to upgrade this cab to a 400w from 150w in about a week. Good idea?







in case you diddnt notice theres a 2nd shelf


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 17, 2009)

litljohn said:


> looking pretty good.what size is that tent,and what are your temps like.do you use a fan for exfaust.sorry for all the questions but im wanting to do a set up like that but wasnt sure how it would run as far as temps and stuff.


The temp. inside the tent is a constant 28.5-29.5ºC.
And the RH I try to keep at 40%, (that's why I add those extra small water containers, cause otherwise it would quickly drop down to 30%.
I use a 160kub carbon filter and a 225m3 extractor fan. I also have a small circulating fan.


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 18, 2009)

This is the last of my very indica clones harvest for this batch (cleverly named plant #8 )
Cut her down and trimmed her up tonight - whatcha think of the trim job?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ahzweepay said:


> This is the last of my very indica clones harvest for this batch (cleverly named plant #8 )
> Cut her down and trimmed her up tonight - whatcha think of the trim job?


I think pretty damn nice. beautiful cola nad weight/density to that bitch. good job!! Walk on!~~~~~


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

Ahzweepay said:


> This is the last of my very indica clones harvest for this batch (cleverly named plant #8 )
> Cut her down and trimmed her up tonight - whatcha think of the trim job?


 Dank azz lookin bud man!good work


----------



## SativaFan (Aug 19, 2009)

do you guys have problems with noise from your ballasts? im trying to figure out the best light to buy and i plan to grow in my closet so noise is kind of an issue for me, any imput is greatly appreciated


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 20, 2009)

SativaFan said:


> do you guys have problems with noise from your ballasts? im trying to figure out the best light to buy and i plan to grow in my closet so noise is kind of an issue for me, any imput is greatly appreciated


Spend the extra money and get a digital ballast. You can get a 600W digital ballast _with_ cooltube from HTG for less than $250. Digitals put out more light, last much longer, do not lose efficiency over life, and bulbs last longer with them, the decision is clear... go digital.

Plus, the 600W is only $25 more than the 400W. May as well make the investment, I say.


----------



## klmmicro (Aug 20, 2009)

Great job Ahzweepay! Nice looking kola and the trim is looking really nice.https://www.rollitup.org/members/ahzweepay-87860.html


----------



## SativaFan (Aug 20, 2009)

yea i decided to go with this light i found on ebay, i got this one because it came with a 400w mh conversion bulb and the reflector was nicer than the setup that came with the digital electronic ballast, its an Econo 400w hps ....heres the link, my pics should be up in the middle of next week.. tell me what you guys think

http://cgi.ebay.com/Econo-Hydroponic-400-Watt-HPS-Metal-Halide-Grow-Light_W0QQitemZ110420018485QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b58bc535&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## SativaFan (Aug 20, 2009)

i cant wait to set this shit up , i got my 3 bagseed plants vegging under a couple small 2 ft flouresants (it is a small stand built by hydrofarm)


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 20, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> u can get a 600W digital ballast _with_ cooltube from HTG for less than $250. Digitals put out more light, last much longer, do not lose efficiency over life, and bulbs last longer with them, the decision is clear... go digital.
> 
> Plus, the 600W is only $25 more than the 400W. May as well make the investment, I say.


 
but then again this is the 400W club....


----------



## litljohn (Aug 20, 2009)

SativaFan said:


> yea i decided to go with this light i found on ebay, i got this one because it came with a 400w mh conversion bulb and the reflector was nicer than the setup that came with the digital electronic ballast, its an Econo 400w hps ....heres the link, my pics should be up in the middle of next week.. tell me what you guys think
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Econo-Hydroponic-400-Watt-HPS-Metal-Halide-Grow-Light_W0QQitemZ110420018485QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b58bc535&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 this looks like a pretty good deal.i was gonna get the 400 hps from htg for the same price but since this one comes with the conversion bulb then i think i might get this one.


----------



## wannabee (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's a pic of one of my nl plants (from 8/12/09) which is now on week 8 of 12/12. What do you think?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 20, 2009)

tkufoS said:


> but then again this is the 400W club....


The dude asked for some suggestions... sorry if I have offended any 400 watters.kiss-ass


----------



## Pot3r (Aug 21, 2009)

sweet a 400w club, ima newbi so no beatiful pics to show, but hopefully in the future ill be able to repp the 400w bettter

My set up, just a 400mh, about 2 weeks old


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's a little bud porn for the club - these are just over 8 weeks in flower, direct from clone - 3 different strains of bag seed...


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 22, 2009)

finally got my 400watt up and running got this idea from another guy here on this site these are DR oldest one is 18 days old im using emergency blankets for reflective material till i get some of that panda plastic in about a week and half the two in the bigger pots are females let me know what you guys think its my very first grow


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's what im doing with my 400 now.Sog style DWC.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 23, 2009)

I FINALLY chopped my lady top44 and she gave me over 4oz's. The top apart of the main cola was 30g dried - she is in a special separate jar for a special occasion. The product has dried, been jarred and is curing. I pop the jars probably three times a day. They StaNk!! They will be given the proper time and hopefully give me a proper cure.

The bud pics are of a lower piece of the main cola, clipped from the main stem. This is the inside, the side against the stem. I believe I left it longer than last time, more amber colour, and more intense high. I like it.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 23, 2009)

very nice!!!
Never heard of top 44 before?


----------



## Reiss (Aug 23, 2009)

tahoe58, they look stunning. Always wanted to try top44, looking forward to a smoke report + your next avatar 
nice job +rep

*edit
"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tahoe58 again." 
haha, seems you've already had some rep off me!


----------



## FLABOY1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey everyone! Just saw the thread and realized I am a member! Here is some more pics...


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I FINALLY chopped my lady top44 and she gave me over 4oz's. The top apart of the main cola was 30g dried - she is in a special separate jar for a special occasion. The product has dried, been jarred and is curing. I pop the jars probably three times a day. They StaNk!! They will be given the proper time and hopefully give me a proper cure.
> 
> The bud pics are of a lower piece of the main cola, clipped from the main stem. This is the inside, the side against the stem. I believe I left it longer than last time, more amber colour, and more intense high. I like it.


 


that look great man!! +REP


----------



## bad attitude (Aug 23, 2009)

This was grown using 400w and and ebb and flow system. This is the Automatic and it grew fast 20 hour of light all the way through harvest.


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 23, 2009)

bad attitude said:


> This was grown using 400w and and ebb and flow system. This is the Automatic and it grew fast 20 hour of light all the way through harvest.


 

cool man, your first post includes pic~~ always Reppin time+


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I FINALLY chopped my lady top44 and she gave me over 4oz's. The top apart of the main cola was 30g dried - she is in a special separate jar for a special occasion. The product has dried, been jarred and is curing. I pop the jars probably three times a day. They StaNk!! They will be given the proper time and hopefully give me a proper cure.
> 
> The bud pics are of a lower piece of the main cola, clipped from the main stem. This is the inside, the side against the stem. I believe I left it longer than last time, more amber colour, and more intense high. I like it.


That is one of the loveliest bitches I've seen - nicely done tahoe!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 24, 2009)

my 400 watt.


----------



## HoLE (Aug 24, 2009)

ok,,,so last time in my https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/49801-homemade-cool-tube-cab.html I got about 6 ounces,,,this time I think I'll get about 10 or so,,gonna up grade my cool cab to a permanent fixture of 4 by 4 in my garage,,,and use my 600 ,,so I gues I'll be outta the club,,but at least I will only have to grow once a year,,my 600 in a 2 by 4 closet produced about 12 ounces offa 2 plants,,this is by far the densest and most sticky weed I have grown,,and reeks in my HoLE garage,,2 plants I was given as clones,,some Chronic Mass or something,,,anyway the cool cab is a goner,,,and the new 4 by 4 build and grow will be a new thread,,,Keep on Growin 400 bros


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 25, 2009)

HoLE said:


> ok,,,so last time in my https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/49801-homemade-cool-tube-cab.html I got about 6 ounces,,,this time I think I'll get about 10 or so,,gonna up grade my cool cab to a permanent fixture of 4 by 4 in my garage,,,and use my 600 ,,so I gues I'll be outta the club,,but at least I will only have to grow once a year,,my 600 in a 2 by 4 closet produced about 12 ounces offa 2 plants,,this is by far the densest and most sticky weed I have grown,,and reeks in my HoLE garage,,2 plants I was given as clones,,some Chronic Mass or something,,,anyway the cool cab is a goner,,,and the new 4 by 4 build and grow will be a new thread,,,Keep on Growin 400 bros


Excellent harvest - I'm drooling


----------



## HoLE (Aug 25, 2009)

Ahzweepay said:


> Excellent harvest - I'm drooling


stop drooling and just be here in 2 weeks when it's dry )


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 25, 2009)

HoLE said:


> stop drooling and just be here in 2 weeks when it's dry )


done and done - waiting patiently


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 25, 2009)

I wanna know adry weight on that big monster!!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 25, 2009)

HoLE said:


> ok,,,so last time in my https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/49801-homemade-cool-tube-cab.html I got about 6 ounces,,,this time I think I'll get about 10 or so,,gonna up grade my cool cab to a permanent fixture of 4 by 4 in my garage,,,and use my 600 ,,so I gues I'll be outta the club,,but at least I will only have to grow once a year,,my 600 in a 2 by 4 closet produced about 12 ounces offa 2 plants,,this is by far the densest and most sticky weed I have grown,,and reeks in my HoLE garage,,2 plants I was given as clones,,some Chronic Mass or something,,,anyway the cool cab is a goner,,,and the new 4 by 4 build and grow will be a new thread,,,Keep on Growin 400 bros


 
Na Hole, you'll never be banned from the 400 club. You've been on this thread for a while now, you've put your time in. That 600 watter sounds great. More dense buds you say? Hmmm I'll have to check into an upgrade for myself. We'll see


And everybody else, all I got to say is..... DAMN!! Very nice!!
Keep it up


----------



## cannibus corps (Aug 25, 2009)

my first grow room,2 400w dual balast cool tubing it, check out my post My"eldorado"grow room for more pics.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Aug 27, 2009)

cannibus corps said:


> my first grow room,2 400w dual balast cool tubing it, check out my post My"eldorado"grow room for more pics.


WOW. Thats vera cute. I see alot of bud comming your way.

Im going to post my 400w very soon. I cant wait! Should be much better than my 150w! Im Stoked and Phyched at the same time!


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Looking good people. Im planning a grow and am considering getting a 400 HPS light. I want to bag the plants up in small 1/2 gallon backs and fill with dirt. I have quiet a big space... i would say 9 sq feet .. how many plants could i fit under the light? or how many sq foot is a 400 hps rated for? thanks guys..


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 27, 2009)

I want your setup dude.. thats a really cool setup .. how many plants can you fit under both those lights?



cannibus corps said:


> my first grow room,2 400w dual balast cool tubing it, check out my post My"eldorado"grow room for more pics.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Aug 29, 2009)

here's 3 plants under 2-400watters, its set to run each light for 10 hrs/day but plants still get 12/12. vegged outdoors for 2 months.


----------



## nz green (Aug 29, 2009)

hay there guys just want to get in on the action im a firm believer in 400w i veg with one 400mh and flower with 2 400hps heres some pics. ps this is my first hydro and scrog using canna nutes and additives i have a journal going now chek it out let me know what u guys think im at eight weeks now 1 more week then flush.theres only 2 plants there by the way


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 29, 2009)

nz green said:


> hay there guys just want to get in on the action im a firm believer in 400w i veg with one 400mh and flower with 2 400hps heres some pics. ps this is my first hydro and scrog using canna nutes and additives i have a journal going now chek it out let me know what u guys think im at eight weeks now 1 more week then flush.theres only 2 plants there by the way


A link to your journal would be quite beneficial...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

its a sativa-indica ....I've read both indica dominant and sativa dominant .... I would say the beans I grew had more sativa ... but all around a nice plant. Easy to grow, good yield, and I like the life.


lilmafia513 said:


> very nice!!!
> Never heard of top 44 before?


thanks. This batch is better than my last. I let these go longer - and the cure is going much better to I think. The high is crisp, clean and spirited. There is no residual. I like it a lot. Its a permosmile for me. This batch can be more heady and stony .... the smoke is easy, light and tastes "tight" but full, less citrony than my last batch.


Reiss said:


> tahoe58, they look stunning. Always wanted to try top44, looking forward to a smoke report + your next avatar
> nice job +rep
> 
> *edit
> ...


----------



## nz green (Aug 30, 2009)

not that good with computers dont know how


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 30, 2009)

When getting close to harvest do I stop nutrients and flush a week or so before I harvest or do I stop nutrients when I think the buds are ready and then harvest a week later after flushing??? Any advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 30, 2009)

*My Kushberry 7 1/2 weeks into flowering under a 400 wattHPS .. *


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 30, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> When getting close to harvest do I stop nutrients and flush a week or so before I harvest or do I stop nutrients when I think the buds are ready and then harvest a week later after flushing??? Any advice would be appreciated!!


 
U should start flushing 14-10 days before u harvest ...


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 30, 2009)

So you saying that if I know I'm going to harvest in about two weeks, I should start flushing now.


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll reword this. When getting close to harvest do I stop nutrients and flush a week or so before I harvest or do I stop nutrients when I think the buds are ready to harvest and then harvest a week later after flushing???


----------



## nz green (Aug 30, 2009)

flush for 2 weeks before u pull always


----------



## vegasendo (Aug 30, 2009)

im on my first grow so i should stop nutes at 2 weeks before harvest and then flush the plants HOW often? im growing in 3 gallon pots? 



nz green said:


> flush for 2 weeks before u pull always


----------



## coloredflesh (Aug 31, 2009)

Clearex says 7-10 days before harvest on the bottle and the chart says 2-3 days before harvest....Whats right??? Always two weeks or what the chart says??? If it's two weeks I should get ready now.....Confused!!


----------



## g00sEgg (Aug 31, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> Clearex says 7-10 days before harvest on the bottle and the chart says 2-3 days before harvest....Whats right??? Always two weeks or what the chart says??? If it's two weeks I should get ready now.....Confused!!


]

Stop using nutes, and use only water 10-14 days before harvest...the last 2-3 days use the clearex with the water maybe.


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I was wondering, does a 400w hps produce dense nugs, or are they still fluffy like when i used my 150w hps? I seen some beautiful plants, with trichome covered nugs!! They look sweet! I've got blue widow and the church going right now, and was wondering how my harvest will come out.. If the density will be alot tighter...I'm sure the potency will be better


----------



## SirNastyFinger (Sep 2, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering, *does a 400w hps produce dense nugs, or are they still fluffy like when i used my 150w hps?* I seen some beautiful plants, with trichome covered nugs!! They look sweet! I've got blue widow and the church going right now, and was wondering how my harvest will come out.. If the density will be alot tighter...I'm sure the potency will be better


That will depend on many factors...including strain, light schedule, distance of bulb to plant tops.

I have run 150, 250, and 400w HPS...and when I upgraded to 400HPS last month I noticed a HUGE improvment!

g'luck man


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have one lowrider plant that supposed to only get 1.5 ft tall and under a 150 hps its already a little over that.. the nodes are pretty damn close together too.. no more then a few inches apart... if i upgraded to a 400 hps and had this lowrider plant under it how much more bud would i get on a plant... say i harvest 1 ounce off this plant and say i grew it under the same conditions but a 400 hps.. how much more bud would i get and what would the difference be in the bud?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 2, 2009)

My 400 watt digital cool tube kit should be arriving here on friday so I will post pics when I get her all set up. I'm upgrading from a 250 watt HPS


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> My 400 watt digital cool tube kit should be arriving here on friday so I will post pics when I get her all set up. I'm upgrading from a 250 watt HPS


hell yeah Tom. Ive seen your grows with 250 HPS, I cant wait to see what you'll do with a 400 watter.

welcome to the club


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 3, 2009)

SirNastyFinger said:


> That will depend on many factors...including strain, light schedule, distance of bulb to plant tops.
> 
> I have run 150, 250, and 400w HPS...and when I upgraded to 400HPS last month I noticed a HUGE improvment!
> 
> g'luck man


 
Thanks man! I had them under the 150hps for the first month of flowering, i'm hoping switching to the 400 will fatten'em up and make em more potent...I'll get some pics up tomorrow...


----------



## nz green (Sep 3, 2009)

back to the flushing coloredflesh some people say yea some say na you dont have to flush some say you can taste the chem in the weed iv tryed both flushed and non flushed the only difference i could realy pick up is non flushed bud leaves a sort of tingle on the lips and other thing i noticed was non flushed bud even when its dry properly you roll a joint it neva stays fired up always gos out. i was reading something about hydro veges they dont flush veges so...? myself tho firm believer in flushing i grow hydro flush for 7-10 days


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 3, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> hell yeah Tom. Ive seen your grows with 250 HPS, I cant wait to see what you'll do with a 400 watter.
> 
> welcome to the club


I second that!!!LOL

Cant wait tom!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## HoLE (Sep 3, 2009)

that is looking real sweet Tahoe,,nice work man,,


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

hey man thanks ... how'd ur harvest go? sweet smokin times be back?


HoLE said:


> that is looking real sweet Tahoe,,nice work man,,


----------



## HoLE (Sep 3, 2009)

oh yeah,,got pics but my batteries died,,was gonna kinda save it for a HoLE rundown,,,but since ya asked ) ,,,,I got 7 Oz.s from the 2 plants,,,have started a thread called New Build,,,going to a home made room of 4 by 6 by 8 high,,,,have updated pics for that too,,,but again,,need batteries,,nice to see ya T-Ho,,


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

u too man .. good on ya .. DIY can be a grreat way to go. us see the Montana GTO room. friggin profesh for sure. I'm sure urs will be superb. Great to cross paths again buddy! I got some sweet girls going again ... got 4-5oz from my one top44 ladybiatch. LOL! Walking ON!!~~~~~


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 4, 2009)

I would to say thanks to everyone that has helped me. I just logged on today and went back a few threads and realized more people commented on my question about harvesting and when to flush. Everything is going great on my end. Plants are doing great and soon I'll be harvesting some killer buds. Thanks again!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 4, 2009)

What is that aluminum foil thing thats round and attached to your light? Is that a filter of some sort?



coloredflesh said:


> I would to say thanks to everyone that has helped me. I just logged on today and went back a few threads and realized more people commented on my question about harvesting and when to flush. Everything is going great on my end. Plants are doing great and soon I'll be harvesting some killer buds. Thanks again!!


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Alright guys my 400 digital cool tube kit came today. I am now a part of the club 

There is one female church in the back left corner of the box and the rest are an unknown purple strain. They should turn out like the plant in my avatar. Enjoy the pics


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 4, 2009)

6" air ducting with a inlet fan facing out plus two industrial fans (120v and a 230v) in the next closet conected to thermostats that pull the air out when it gets to warm in the grow closet. Works pretty good becasue there is a 6 hole on the side of the bricks to our chimney in that closet which made it easy to filter the air out plus it keeps the closet from heating up. I also have a 230v fan pushing clean air into the closet 24/7. I shut it down sometimes to clean it and spray out the filter though. My wife has been pretty cool about the whole thing because I had to drill about 4 holes through the walls. Three 3" holes for my inlet fans and one 6" hole for my outlet. It all works pretty well and I never worry about stagnate air or if my plants are getting warm. In the winter time I have a heating fan already installed for those cold days when the 400w bulb is off. I'm currently in the process of making a cold cooling fan that will cool the room with a device found in ice chests that keep your food cold. I sure hope that works. I hate wasting my time with projects and they don't work out. How are your buds doing if I might ask?


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 4, 2009)

I like your set up tom_420


----------



## litljohn (Sep 4, 2009)

i just ordered my 400 watt hps,a 48''x48''x80'' grow tent,a 4'' 130cfm inline fan with a odor soaker carbon scrubber,and i have 2 gallon grow bags with dirt,a fan for air movement,and im going to use the alaska fish emulsion(grow and bloom) for nutes.ihavent decided on the strain yet,does anyone have any suggestions?im looking for something thats ready in 8 weeks(50/50 amber-cloudy)oh yeah,the best news is that i get my med lic on october 17


----------



## litljohn (Sep 4, 2009)

here is some pics of the gear


----------



## definitemby (Sep 4, 2009)

400 watt HPS MH conversion. Dirt.Small closet.DIY CO2.Tecnoflora "Recipe For Success" starter kit nutes.
First grow.


----------



## definitemby (Sep 4, 2009)

Same as above.About 6 weeks flower.HOLLER


----------



## g00sEgg (Sep 5, 2009)

definitemby said:


> Same as above.About 6 weeks flower.HOLLER


what strain? It looks like a sativa.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

sweet run on the first go ... good for u .... Walk on!!~~~~


----------



## litljohn (Sep 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> sweet run on the first go ... good for u .... Walk on!!~~~~


 how many plants there?looks pretty good


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a 4x4 by 8 ft high closet grow. My third grow, second time with hydro. I have 4 ak48 and an ice growing in the hydro then over on the left 3 haze plants. started form seed 5 weeks ago so don't know the sex yet. The hydro is 17 inch and the haze plants are 16.

I think I'll let them grow to about 2 ft then flower. 

What do you all think?


----------



## project fuoro (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey 400-ers! I have kind of a dumb question, that I cannot seem to find the answer to anywhere.... Is a standard 400W bulb FAR less efficient than say a Sunmaster, or Hortilux? I am talking like a standard GE lucalox 400W HPS lamp.

What ya think everyone????


----------



## g00sEgg (Sep 6, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> Hey 400-ers! I have kind of a dumb question, that I cannot seem to find the answer to anywhere.... Is a standard 400W bulb FAR less efficient than say a Sunmaster, or Hortilux? I am talking like a standard GE lucalox 400W HPS lamp.
> 
> What ya think everyone????


The bulb will work...but get yourself a bulb made for horticulture...it'll help in the end...promise.

I myself am throwing my babies under my 400 in 2 weeks...yay!


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 6, 2009)

Got 8 plants total. 4 ak48, 1 ice (in the hydro) and the 3 Sativa are haze plants. I've had good luck with white widow inside as well. 

Nice big buds for sure. How long did you veg those?


----------



## GrowProfessor (Sep 6, 2009)

we got 2 400W metal halides. 6 or 7 cfls. cfls for vegging MH for flower. just started.


----------



## AlwaysFUBAR (Sep 6, 2009)

400 watt HPS. Have been flowering for about 3 weeks.


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 6, 2009)

AlwaysFUBAR said:


> 400 watt HPS. Have been flowering for about 3 weeks.


 Very nice fubar. Looking great for 3 weeks flowering. Gotta luv DWC.

-Butters


----------



## AlwaysFUBAR (Sep 6, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Very nice fubar. Looking great for 3 weeks flowering. Gotta luv DWC.
> 
> -Butters


Thanks. Kinda proud being that this is my first hydro setup.


----------



## atomicronick (Sep 6, 2009)

good to se everyone agrees on the HPS for flowering


----------



## project fuoro (Sep 6, 2009)

AlwaysFUBAR said:


> 400 watt HPS. Have been flowering for about 3 weeks.


Lookin sweet! And you have the right to feel proud on this!

How big is that area? 

Rockin' it!

-pf-


----------



## atrumblood (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are mine


----------



## project fuoro (Sep 6, 2009)

That thing is a monster!!!! Very nice!! Keep it goin'!


----------



## atrumblood (Sep 6, 2009)

project fuoro said:


> That thing is a monster!!!! Very nice!! Keep it goin'!




HAHA every one says that  Makes me proud.


----------



## ilookup2dajetz (Sep 6, 2009)

what material is that in your growroom?


----------



## atrumblood (Sep 6, 2009)

ilookup2dajetz said:


> what material is that in your growroom?



Which material are you referring too?

The blanket on top of my grow area? or the Towel the bucket is sitting on?
Or do you mean the "cage" I have my plant growing in.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am reminded of my youthful consumption of captiancrunch....lovely memories ... but this really is a little different ... adult captiancrunch!! yyeeehhhaaawwwww!!!


----------



## AlwaysFUBAR (Sep 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I am reminded of my youthful consumption of captiancrunch....lovely memories ... but this really is a little different ... adult captiancrunch!! yyeeehhhaaawwwww!!!


At lease this wont destroy the roof of your mouth.


----------



## jwop (Sep 6, 2009)

AlwaysFUBAR said:


> At lease this wont destroy the roof of your mouth.


your thinking of fruit loops


----------



## AlwaysFUBAR (Sep 6, 2009)

jwop said:


> your thinking of fruit loops


Are you sure, im pretty sure it was the Captain.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

Wait wait wait .... I need to go check my lucky chrms ... sumones always trying to steal me lucky charms .... 

[youtube]2S8MKW_cch8[/youtube]


----------



## jwop (Sep 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> Wait wait wait .... I need to go check my lucky chrms ... sumones always trying to steal me lucky charms ....
> 
> [youtube]2S8MKW_cch8[/youtube]


have i told you lately that i love you
have i told you theres ........... no one else ............... above you


----------



## conman551 (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## conman551 (Sep 7, 2009)

Me Babys all female from 3 seeds i found in a 50 bag, they r flowering now under a 400w hps.dunno what strain.


----------



## jwop (Sep 7, 2009)

conman551 said:


>


see ... speechless ... that's how i roll


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

those babies all came from one bag and "presumably" the same seed/plant combination ..... those plants do not look similar in any way? or am I missinging sumthin here? the photos show very different very different phenos for what is thought to be the "same" strain? Just a thought, while recognizing the potential for different phenos in a mix ... ? I'm curious? 


conman551 said:


> Me Babys all female from 3 seeds i found in a 50 bag, they r flowering now under a 400w hps.dunno what strain.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

DQ update ....


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 7, 2009)

I think we can get some great results of the 400's in a small space. Your grow proves it. NICE!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

and soince the cat has been let outta the bag for the "MissMystery" of my grow, she is a Purple Empress x 84%Gooey. Should be a great girl to raise to full maturity.


----------



## Heady Hitter (Sep 7, 2009)

Have ran one cycle through, but had some heat problems so out of 5 healthy plants only have 1 female.
i flowered early because they were all bagseed. i now have a feminised "Brainstorm" i'm vegging in a separate 
closet full of fluros. plan to mother her and clone. 

Anyone have any advice on what kinda growing techniques might be best for my watts and space? 
Im using FF Happy Frog soil and their trio of nutes.


----------



## litljohn (Sep 7, 2009)

hey everyone,i just ordered my 400 with a 130 cfm inline fan and a 4x4x80'' tent.how far should i keep the lights from the tops with this 400 and i cant decide on what strain i want to grow.i want something that finishes in 8 weeks,any help would be awesome


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ive been checking into getting a 400HPS and came across one on htgsupply.com does anybody else have any suggestions on which to buy and from what site


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 8, 2009)

My hydro is growing an inch a day. I'm using fox farm on the hydro and advnaced nutes on the soil grow. Iv'e got the 3 Haze (sativa) growing in 1 gal pots using a potting soil called sunmix I got from True Value. I will repot these and switch to 12/12 next week to see what I got. The ak48 is supposed to ba a fast finisher (5 weeks) and the haze much longer 8-10. I have another side room (3x3) where I can veg my clones from the ak 48 and stilll have the haze flowering. I hoping for a least one fem on the haze plant so I can make it a big fat 6 footer inside. I have trained all the plants and most will have at least 4 main coloas, so long as thier bitches of course.

Stay tuned.


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 8, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> DQ update ....



Ooooweeee that looks like some fire 
subcools got some good genes
what week are ya in?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

4th week .... they be really stanky .... and the cheese dank is certainly there .... many many thanks for your thoughts. 


smokinmayne said:


> Ooooweeee that looks like some fire
> subcools got some good genes
> what week are ya in?


----------



## Alfred E. Newman (Sep 8, 2009)

smokinguns said:


> The ak48 is supposed to ba a fast finisher (5 weeks)


haha yea ok keep on believeing that lol


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm new at this so I can't really give anyone any advice. I do however love my setup and the 400w lighting works great in my small closet. Not much heat as long as I have fans going 24/7, which is no big deal. They shut off sometimes when the temp drops way down but it was so hot this summer they stayed on most of the time. I use a XtraSun 6 Inch Reflector - Air Coolable, Xtrasun 400 Watt Halide/Sodium Convertible Ballast and a HiLUX GRO 400 Watt Super High Pressure Sodium Bulb, all for about $260. I have some buds the size of corn cobs from this setup. I'm looking forward to harvest next week. Happy growing everyone!!


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi All, I am a newbie to RIU and came across this thread so wanted to share my 400 watt grows. I just bought a new buld - Phillips Son T PIA 400 watt yesterday as I had done 2 grows on my last bulb, and was thinking that it was probably time to renew (only e22.50 from my grow shop round the corner - sweet!)
I have uploaded the pics and named so you all know whats what. Perhaps adidas can use the ball pic for their World Cup campaign?


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2009)

my avatar is from the first crop posted above


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 8, 2009)

Is that from one plant? How many g's/oz was it?


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2009)

If the pic in your Avatar is your grow....it's lookin sweet!! Good luck with your harvest coloredflesh.


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 8, 2009)

One AK47 and she's NICE!!! Hope she cures good. My first grow so we will see how good and in a few weeks.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> Is that from one plant? How many g's/oz was it?


 It was 7 plants, i never weighed my first crop but the jars are 3 litres so i am guessing about 9 oz cured (and based on time and my smokin habits works out about right for what is left in my last jar)


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks by the way DST.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> Thanks by the way DST.


 no worries, i just noticed my pics didn't upload...


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 8, 2009)

I seen your album. Looks dank. If it's OK to ask, how many oz was it and was it from one plant?


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2009)

pics, hopefully


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 8, 2009)

DST said:


> pics, hopefully


Now I understand the the Adidas ball joke.


----------



## Heady Hitter (Sep 8, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> I'm new at this so I can't really give anyone any advice. I do however love my setup and the 400w lighting works great in my small closet. Not much heat as long as I have fans going 24/7, which is no big deal. They shut off sometimes when the temp drops way down but it was so hot this summer they stayed on most of the time. I use a XtraSun 6 Inch Reflector - Air Coolable, Xtrasun 400 Watt Halide/Sodium Convertible Ballast and a HiLUX GRO 400 Watt Super High Pressure Sodium Bulb, all for about $260. I have some buds the size of corn cobs from this setup. I'm looking forward to harvest next week. Happy growing everyone!!


Do u have more pics


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 8, 2009)

This was taken last night.


Heady Hitter said:


> Do u have more pics


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 8, 2009)

Taken last night also.


Heady Hitter said:


> Do u have more pics


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> I seen your album. Looks dank. If it's OK to ask, how many oz was it and was it from one plant?


 I never weighed, but from the 3 jars, about 9 oz at least. Was quite tight for space as the plants were in veg for 4 weeks in mid summer (sunlight - so fairly vegged out) so lower bud site were not developing too well when i put them in my cupboard. these were fem seeds and a couple hermied, have cloned the non herms which was my second crop with the headband and kush (the football!) I was expecting double the crop. my new plants i have lst'd and cropped. will have a folder up soon


----------



## nellyatcha (Sep 8, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/231851-grow-journal-crystal-lworyder-1-a.html


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 8, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/239084-toms-400-watt-growing-odyssey.html


----------



## kms420 (Sep 8, 2009)

help y isnt my mh bulb coming on its sparking but it isnt fully coming on HELP!!!!


----------



## atrumblood (Sep 8, 2009)

Is it an old bulb, or a new one?


----------



## kms420 (Sep 8, 2009)

ITS A NEW ON, A JUST GOT IT TODAY 400 W MH HPS BALLEST. the bulb has a little bit of blue in the bulb like its trying to warm up but it isnt fully coming on?


----------



## kms420 (Sep 8, 2009)

do blown mh bulbs even come on like its doing now?


----------



## atrumblood (Sep 8, 2009)

I know mine can be finicky if I haven't used it in a while, but once in warms up it flickers to life.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 8, 2009)

I officially own a 400 HPS system  I spent 350 for the setup but it supposed to be top of the line for its price range. I got a 400 watt "Galaxy" ballast for 180, a cool tube for 100 buckts, and a bulb for 65.... i checked the prices on ebay and the setup i have is a little cheaper then what its listed for on ebay.

Anyways, im growing a 5 week old lowrider plant thats already flowering... it should be harvestable in about a month but hopefully less


----------



## kms420 (Sep 8, 2009)

thnx blood. u think i should just leave it on all night with the vortex going just in case it does come on?


----------



## atrumblood (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe not all night but try a few hours at least.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 8, 2009)

well here is my 400 watt porn.....PPP 7 weeks


----------



## atrumblood (Sep 8, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I officially own a 400 HPS system  I spent 350 for the setup but it supposed to be top of the line for its price range. I got a 400 watt "Galaxy" ballast for 180, a cool tube for 100 buckts, and a bulb for 65.... i checked the prices on ebay and the setup i have is a little cheaper then what its listed for on ebay.
> 
> Anyways, im growing a 5 week old lowrider plant thats already flowering... it should be harvestable in about a month but hopefully less



Looks great man. Get a fan and some tubing to vent that light when you can, and your set !


----------



## atrumblood (Sep 8, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> well here is my 400 watt porn.....PPP 7 weeks


Damn son! looking good!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 9, 2009)

THIS and your avatar enuf to contribute to climate change and melt the glaciers .... LOL!


----------



## AlwaysFUBAR (Sep 9, 2009)

I saw some red hairs today. Cant wait for harvest she is looking sooooo tasty. A+++ for the 400w HPS


----------



## kms420 (Sep 9, 2009)

HELP i just got a new mh hps switchable ballest and reflector, i havnt tried my hps but my mh bulb wont fully light up it just, the coil is burning blue
and wnt fully come on, do blown bulbs even do that or is that a sighn that it is blown??


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 9, 2009)

DST said:


> I never weighed, but from the 3 jars, about 9 oz at least. Was quite tight for space as the plants were in veg for 4 weeks in mid summer (sunlight - so fairly vegged out) so lower bud site were not developing too well when i put them in my cupboard. these were fem seeds and a couple hermied, have cloned the non herms which was my second crop with the headband and kush (the football!) I was expecting double the crop. my new plants i have lst'd and cropped. will have a folder up soon


Cool! Thanks for the info.


----------



## g00sEgg (Sep 9, 2009)

kms420 said:


> HELP i just got a new mh hps switchable ballest and reflector, i havnt tried my hps but my mh bulb wont fully light up it just, the coil is burning blue
> and wnt fully come on, do blown bulbs even do that or is that a sighn that it is blown??


Did you give it time to warm up?


----------



## definitemby (Sep 9, 2009)

It's suppoesed to be a mix. He called it LUI/something. It was givin to me as cuttings.


----------



## definitemby (Sep 9, 2009)

5 plants. I'm sure they veged too long cause they were root bound in 1 gallon pots.I had to pull a bit early too cause of too much hight5 for the space. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 9, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> well here is my 400 watt porn.....PPP 7 weeks


hey question for you. my plants are showing nice hairs but when does it actually start to show the buds? im a noob obviously and its my first grow so Im just curious when i should expect to see something like this. I'm 3 weeks into flowering about but my hps has only been going for like 3 days so far. So maybe soon?


----------



## grow4joe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello all, this is my first post about my first grow, I have written this 3 times now and I hope my pc doesn't crash on me again!

I started off with 3 random seeds (I got out of a few baggies) , germinated them and planted them.
I used regular soil from my garden and just plain ol' rain water, (and theres plenty of that, being the UK!) with a just a few touches of liquid miracle grow now and then. 

They have been growing in my sunlounge. (which acts like a green house).
Unfortunatly I do not know the strains of these 3 plants but I can tell you that one plant had a real hashy, earthy smell to it when flowering but when I harvested, the smell turned to a citrus like smell, kinda like lemons, not strong though.(the smell i mean) the smoke on the other hand was pretty good, it put me to  after a few aha!
This plant also sort of died when 'vegging' so I quickly induced flowering and it sprung back to life! No shit!
It was only about 15-20" tall and did not produce alot at all! This did not bother me though as I got to see how the plant works and its life cycle etc..
The other two I left to 'veg' for a while longer.
After finallly getting enough money together I invested in a grow room and now the other 2 plants are kickin back in there. They are growing under a 400watt HPS light, a 4" extractor fan, a 4" filter and a 7" office fan. They have been getting on very well aprt from one of the plants is alot bigger than the other and burnt a few of its top leafs on the heat from the light!! Damn it!
I will upload some pics I have and then I will be starting my new grow, 'GHS Big Bang' but properly with organic fertilisers, E.C , PH readings etc..It would be a novice grow diary..will be interesting! aha! This will be in the new year tho as my dad is coming back from canada for christmas and I don't think he would be impressed!
Thanks for taking the time to read through this.

.Grow4joe.

Oh and if anybody see's any strains in the pics they know please let me know as i have no idea! The smaller of the two smells like blueberries, quite fruity and the other (burnt leaf one) smells like...it smells like.... like dog shit, for real man! First 3 pics are the ones still flowering in the grow room, the other 3 are of the little one that has been harvested.
Thanks again,

Peace.
.G4J.

'Free Da Weed'
'No Victim, No Crime'


----------



## litljohn (Sep 9, 2009)

hey eveyone,i just got my 400 watt hps from htgsupply,i tested it out to make sure everything works fine and wow is it bright.im used to using a little 150 watt hps. ithink i will be very happy with my new light.does anyone know how far i should keep the light from the tops,im going to be using a 4'x4'x6'8'' grow tent with a 130 cfm inline fane with a odorsok carbon filter.any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 9, 2009)

atrumblood said:


> Damn son! looking good!





tahoe58 said:


> THIS and your avatar enuf to contribute to climate change and melt the glaciers .... LOL!


Thanks Guys.



meridan13 said:


> hey question for you. my plants are showing nice hairs but when does it actually start to show the buds? im a noob obviously and its my first grow so Im just curious when i should expect to see something like this. I'm 3 weeks into flowering about but my hps has only been going for like 3 days so far. So maybe soon?


Here is a himilayan gold two weeks after i turned the lights to 12/12.
It depends on alot of things when they form buds and how big they get.


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 9, 2009)

Love those frosty buds. Makes my mouth water.


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 9, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah they are looking sort of like yours. I am officially in the 400w HPS club now. just to let you guys all know. I have a 430w HPS hooked up right now. Currently experiencing some heat issues but nothing too too bad. I just need to keep my closet cracked. but its very not stealth at all and will be looking at more ways to make it stealth in the near future. Just have a little cash flow problem at the moment. 

Journal is posted in my Signature. Check it out if you want if no one does i will just start posting my pics up here of the set up. 

Happy growing and stay up all!


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah i just looked and its a PL lighting systems hortilux 430w HPS light and ballast. Heres some pics of it in action!
































The plants look fucking gorgeous under it I love the yellow color. And the light is the brightest I've seen. Shits on my cfls. I dont know where I'd be without this baby!

Tell me what you guys think.

Oh yeah and up next is a DIY cool tube!


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 9, 2009)

It feels good to finally be in the club. I went out and got me a 400watt sun system galaxy electronic ballast along with a cooltube. I really like this setup.. its kick ass. I have my lowrider on 20/24 light and will be bringing it down to 16/24 tonight. Heres some pictures... hope you enjoy... this is my second profesional grow so any feed back is welcomed

Any ideas on how much this will yield? Also, i paid 375 for the ballast, cooltube, and light bulb. Is this a good or bad price?


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 9, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> It feels good to finally be in the club. I went out and got me a 400watt sun system galaxy electronic ballast along with a cooltube. I really like this setup.. its kick ass. I have my lowrider on 20/24 light and will be bringing it down to 16/24 tonight. Heres some pictures... hope you enjoy... this is my second profesional grow so any feed back is welcomed
> 
> Any ideas on how much this will yield? Also, i paid 375 for the ballast, cooltube, and light bulb. Is this a good or bad price?


Looks good do you only have one plant under that thing though. step your game up man hahaha! what were u running before? 

and im jealous of your cool tube too! i wish i had one how much was it?


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 9, 2009)

I got the cooltube for 100 bucks... it was 130 but he cut me a deal. It not only freakin looks tight but its small enough so i wont bump my head on it when messing with the plants. Theres only 1 plant under it right now. I had a 150 HPS above that plant until last night when i set this up. So i havent been able to see any changes yet but im imagining that my buds are going to start poping out like tasty nugs. I didnt want my plant to get this big but it did. Its an autoflowering plant so i left it on 24/0 lighting for a while and didnt think about putting it on 12/12 to convince it to start budding. 

EDIT: i had 3 plants but one died after a week from seed and the other i choped a week ago because it was male



meridan13 said:


> Looks good do you only have one plant under that thing though. step your game up man hahaha! what were u running before?
> 
> and im jealous of your cool tube too! i wish i had one how much was it?


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Is that hydro too? i like ur setup alot ill def. be following your journal


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 9, 2009)

The hydro store man told me that my setup is the best one to push allot of weight. Its a simple DWC setup. Its a 3 gallon bucket with 2 airstones and foxfarm nutes. Deff check my journal out.. this plant was supposed to get 2 ft tall at the max but has already hit 2.5 ft with only a 150 HPS and the nodes are only 1/2 in - 2 in apart.



meridan13 said:


> Is that hydro too? i like ur setup alot ill def. be following your journal


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2009)

Couple of pics from my harvest, bagged them yesterday after a week of hanging, about a week in the bags then into jars for finishing - big bag is OG Kush, and the smaller is Headband (OGKxSourDiesel)


----------



## g00sEgg (Sep 11, 2009)

DST said:


> Couple of pics from my harvest, bagged them yesterday after a week of hanging, about a week in the bags then into jars for finishing - big bag is OG Kush, and the smaller is Headband (OGKxSourDiesel)


Mmmmm...that headband looks like some blaze.


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 11, 2009)

Hope my AK looks as tasty as those nuggz DST!!!


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 11, 2009)

I harvest tonight!!!


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 11, 2009)

DST said:


> Couple of pics from my harvest, bagged them yesterday after a week of hanging, about a week in the bags then into jars for finishing - big bag is OG Kush, and the smaller is Headband (OGKxSourDiesel)


 

Looks Great! I love the headband--Primo smoke


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 11, 2009)

i'm in the club too! i got the new nextgen 400/600w switchable. i love it! i just gotta get a 600w bulb now 

i'm running a sunsystem cooltube too


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice forced, how hot does that ballast run? Does it have a fan?


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks, it runs very cool. there are 2 fans. they actually move quite a bit of air through the ballast


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Good deal man, can't wait to see that with the 600 watt in there


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 11, 2009)

ORECAL said:


>


 nice buds man


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 11, 2009)

i know me too! i think i'm gonna get a hortilux


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 11, 2009)

Whats the best way to get a huge freakin yield with a 400 hps? Currently, I have a 400HPS over a lowrider plant in a DWC setup using for farm nutes. But the plant has gotten so freakin huge that the light can not penetrate the top of the plant. How can i make sure i get 2 oz or more off this plant?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

That 400 watter is def penetrating more than just the tops of that plant man. Just make sure you keep the 400 watt HPS within 6 inches of the tops for max lumens. That should pretty much ensure you will get 2 ounces with what you have going. Real nice plant, good work. + rep


----------



## magilla gorilla (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Ahzweepay (Sep 12, 2009)

magilla gorilla said:


>


That is one sweet handful


----------



## magilla gorilla (Sep 12, 2009)

can't wait to light her up


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Whats the best way to get a huge freakin yield with a 400 hps? Currently, I have a 400HPS over a lowrider plant in a DWC setup using for farm nutes. But the plant has gotten so freakin huge that the light can not penetrate the top of the plant. How can i make sure i get 2 oz or more off this plant?


 hi there, I would suggest strapping some canes to the side of the bucket, then LST it. with only one plant under your light it will spread it out and give you more main colas as well. i have LTS'd mine just under two weeks into flowering...seems to be working well.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> I harvest tonight!!!


 Good luck with it coloredflesh. Let us know how it goes?

After having the nugs in a bag (5 days hanging, then 2 days in the bag,) the twigs are snapping nicely already, hit a few bongs of the kush last night, that is going to cure up a dillion, and the hb is the nuts from what i see (still smoking my last grow of hb so will leave that to cure a while b4 attacking) I tend to cut as much leaf matter of my buds when cropping, it's a sticky and long job but I think it helps drying quicker.

laters.


----------



## miami30532 (Sep 12, 2009)

that reflective materal will defuss your light i would get reed of it but looks nice


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 12, 2009)

I trimmed close to the bud last night too. I hear it's the best thing for fast even drying. There was so much to do, me and my wife decided to finish the little guys in the morning. That's what I'm doing now.....Almost done!! Now I wait for drying and curing. Here are some pics. Thanks for everyone's help.
http://bcseeds.com/p114/AK-47/product_info.html?osCsid=jgeiek2nqevv48c9kj7bavscj6


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 12, 2009)

nice lookin nugs you get there dude!


----------



## jerkin247 (Sep 12, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> I trimmed close to the bud last night too. I hear it's the best thing for fast even drying. There was so much to do, me and my wife decided to finish the little guys in the morning. That's what I'm doing now.....Almost done!! Now I wait for drying and curing. Here are some pics. Thanks for everyone's help.
> http://bcseeds.com/p114/AK-47/product_info.html?osCsid=jgeiek2nqevv48c9kj7bavscj6



how long did you flower 4?


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 12, 2009)

6 or 7 weeks, I can't remeber becasue I lost a week somewhere...haha. About 11 or 12 weeks from seed. It's been fun! Can't wait until next harvest. I learned a lot with this being my first grow and all. I made many mistakes along the way but theirs always my clones and the're doing great.


jerkin247 said:


> how long did you flower 4?


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Whats the average yield off of a plant like this... believe it or not its a Lowryder plant that somehow grew really big. Got the seeds from attitude seed bank and they said it was an auto flower..well 5 weeks into the grow its got bud and its 2.5 ft tall. Ive thought about LSTing it but wouldnt know where to start.... should i LST or jus leave it... and if i should do something to it then can someone tell me how or point me to a thread.. this is my second grow.. thanks 




tom__420 said:


> That 400 watter is def penetrating more than just the tops of that plant man. Just make sure you keep the 400 watt HPS within 6 inches of the tops for max lumens. That should pretty much ensure you will get 2 ounces with what you have going. Real nice plant, good work. + rep


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Whats the average yield off of a plant like this... believe it or not its a Lowryder plant that somehow grew really big. Got the seeds from attitude seed bank and they said it was an auto flower..well 5 weeks into the grow its got bud and its 2.5 ft tall. Ive thought about LSTing it but wouldnt know where to start.... should i LST or jus leave it... and if i should do something to it then can someone tell me how or point me to a thread.. this is my second grow.. thanks


 Search for threads by XxNinjaxX, thats how I sussed out LSt'ing, If you have poles, basically create a hook (I used string and bag ties) I just hooked the main cola with a bag tie, then tied that to a bit of string, then gently pulled it down and tied it off round the pole. check out some of my pics if needs be. or holla if you need help or not sure....5 weeks in. i think it would still be okay to do it.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> I trimmed close to the bud last night too. I hear it's the best thing for fast even drying. There was so much to do, me and my wife decided to finish the little guys in the morning. That's what I'm doing now.....Almost done!! Now I wait for drying and curing. Here are some pics. Thanks for everyone's help.
> http://bcseeds.com/p114/AK-47/product_info.html?osCsid=jgeiek2nqevv48c9kj7bavscj6


 Peachy looking coloredflesh...also looks like you and the wife were having a wee dram in a nice loookin bit of crystal


----------



## othehustla (Sep 13, 2009)

my babys 400 mh and hps


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2009)

othehustla said:


> my babys 400 mh and hps


 very nice babys indeed


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 13, 2009)

DST said:


> Peachy looking coloredflesh...also looks like you and the wife were having a wee dram in a nice loookin bit of crystal


Thanks!!! We where tipping back some ice wine.


----------



## hiroshima (Sep 13, 2009)

6 weeks old


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 13, 2009)

What a nice grow with one plant. Looks like you have a lot of thick nugs on one plant. Did you get a weight yet? Keep us posted on the net grams.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 13, 2009)

hiroshima said:


> 6 weeks old


Nice setup what do you have on your walls for reflection?


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 13, 2009)

Damn Hiroshima. That's got to be one of the cleanest grow rooms I have erver seen. Fantastic!


----------



## hiroshima (Sep 13, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Nice setup what do you have on your walls for reflection?


its diamond pattern mylar 

Cheers Smokinguns. works for me!


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 13, 2009)

i tried looking at your links in your sig but i came back with a "404 error page not found" ill look around for xxninjaxx but would like to check out your lstd site



DST said:


> Search for threads by XxNinjaxX, thats how I sussed out LSt'ing, If you have poles, basically create a hook (I used string and bag ties) I just hooked the main cola with a bag tie, then tied that to a bit of string, then gently pulled it down and tied it off round the pole. check out some of my pics if needs be. or holla if you need help or not sure....5 weeks in. i think it would still be okay to do it.


----------



## cflMAN (Sep 13, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i tried looking at your links in your sig but i came back with a "404 error page not found" ill look around for xxninjaxx but would like to check out your lstd site


 who's eyebrows in pic 3,what is going on


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 13, 2009)

what are you talking about?



cflMAN said:


> who's eyebrows in pic 3,what is going on


----------



## link (Sep 14, 2009)

The third picture in hiroshima's post has eyebrows spliced into the left side. I'm pretty sure thats what he's talking about.


----------



## hiroshima (Sep 14, 2009)

link said:


> The third picture in hiroshima's post has eyebrows spliced into the left side. I'm pretty sure thats what he's talking about.


dunno.. first time ive seen a digital camera splice pictures together like that... its not a scanning or anything!


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 14, 2009)

okay.. i see the eyebrowls towards the left and that is weird that its in there lol


----------



## I LUV U KAYA (Sep 14, 2009)

What size is your space


----------



## I LUV U KAYA (Sep 14, 2009)

coloredflesh said:


> i trimmed close to the bud last night too. I hear it's the best thing for fast even drying. There was so much to do, me and my wife decided to finish the little guys in the morning. That's what i'm doing now.....almost done!! Now i wait for drying and curing. Here are some pics. Thanks for everyone's help.
> http://bcseeds.com/p114/ak-47/product_info.html?oscsid=jgeiek2nqevv48c9kj7bavscj6


 
how big is your space


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i tried looking at your links in your sig but i came back with a "404 error page not found" ill look around for xxninjaxx but would like to check out your lstd site


 not sure what I am doing wrong with my signature. I also got the 404 error message?? my albums are public so you should be able to have a butchers at them. heres a few samples. any questions let me know. Need to read up on how to use this site properly.....

preLST - the OGkush (which have a tendency to stretch) on the left before I tied them down.

LST1-3 Individual shots of the plants I tied down.

Morning ladies (this is LST 1 at around 4 weeks)

Frosty 6 - this is LST2 at around 4 weeks

Frosty 2 - nice flower!

3rd week flower - from LST2.jpeg.

Any q's let me know.


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey everyone, I've got "the church" and "blue venom" going right now...They are about 5 weeks in flower! Upgraded to the 400w on this grow...Whats everyone think? Are they looking good? They are mostly the church, the one pic thats got a real hairy top, is the blue venom...I've noticed the venom has a real blue, fruity smell! But not much on it  THe church took over early and didn't leave much room for the venom...


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Hey everyone, I've got "the church" and "blue venom" going right now...They are about 5 weeks in flower! Upgraded to the 400w on this grow...Whats everyone think? Are they looking good? They are mostly the church, the one pic thats got a real hairy top, is the blue venom...I've noticed the venom has a real blue, fruity smell! But not much on it  THe church took over early and didn't leave much room for the venom...


 Lookin good aagiants!!! Are you doing a hyrdo or soil/coco/etc? I keep seeing people growin Church on RIU, looks like a pucka strain.....think I will investigate further


----------



## farmerDRO (Sep 15, 2009)

just upgarded to a 400w hps yessssssssssss see u guys when i take pics


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 15, 2009)

farmerDRO said:


> just upgarded to a 400w hps yessssssssssss see u guys when i take pics


DJ Shorts Blue Moonshine under 400w philips mastercolor retro white ceramic metal halide (4k) - has more red than HPS, as much blue as metal halide.


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 15, 2009)

i grow in the hydro farm buckets.. drip system...they work great  Thanks!


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 15, 2009)

DST said:


> Lookin good aagiants!!! Are you doing a hyrdo or soil/coco/etc? I keep seeing people growin Church on RIU, looks like a pucka strain.....think I will investigate further


 
what is a pucka strain anyways buddy?


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2009)

v-nice indeed


----------



## odinfolk (Sep 15, 2009)

Very awesome setup


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 15, 2009)

I had to disasemble my grow today cause the maintence guy wanted to check my furnace out which ironically is where my plant is... had my heart pumpin... so i got a quick question... i have 3 weeks left under this 400HPS and im not sure which foxfarm nutes to put in the res... i did a res change today and added 700PPM of chaching and didnt put anything else in till i figured out if i should put any of the main 3 foxfarms in there... What all should i put in there for the next week or two before i flush


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 15, 2009)

PPP x Sour Diesel, 44 days of 18/6, 7 days of 12/12, one day under the HPS (CFLs, before)


----------



## cflMAN (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> Looks Great! I love the headband--Primo smoke


 thanks for the Rep caddyluck......I just realised, "thanks" in dutch is Dank!!! I have managed to get a grow journal gowing so please check it out.


----------



## 2ez (Sep 16, 2009)

im running 2 400w with 4 unknown sativa in there 3rd wk of flowering


----------



## kmo8762 (Sep 16, 2009)

hiroshima said:


> 6 weeks old


 Have you gone 12/12 yet? If so, how long?


----------



## hiroshima (Sep 16, 2009)

kmo8762 said:


> Have you gone 12/12 yet? If so, how long?


certainly have, since sunday


----------



## Blunted247 (Sep 16, 2009)

first grow started with 400 watt hps all the way thru! 45 days veg and 8 days 12/12.....

big bloom started at 30 days veg.

let me kno how its lookn n any advice on basic flowering would be greatly appreciated! 

thanks 400's



~*MY WEED CONNECT GOT IT GROWIN LIKE A CHIA PET*~


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 16, 2009)

i use that fox farm too... the grow big realllllllly makes it grow biggg.. my lowryder got 2.5 ft tall and 3 ft wide off foxfarm


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 16, 2009)

get the cha ching for flowering... when u only have a few weeks left dont use any nutes but cha ching and a little tiger bloom.. maybe a drop of big bloom.. for flowering i quit using grow big all together


----------



## Blunted247 (Sep 16, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> get the cha ching for flowering... when u only have a few weeks left dont use any nutes but cha ching and a little tiger bloom.. maybe a drop of big bloom.. for flowering i quit using grow big all together


thanks yo! i been usin the grow big...just gonna use the tiger bloom for now......cha ching in the last weeks? okay..i got the foxfarm lil guide for reference. when it gets close to harvest...flushing is necessary correct?? i kno for sure for hydro...my instincts tell me that regardless its a needabe lol....am i right?


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 16, 2009)

Flush one week before harvest for hydro grows and I think 2 or 3 weeks for soil (im not a pro at soil)... just use pure ph balanced water for your flush (preferably distilled)... dont go over board on the cha ching or ull get nute burn


----------



## Mr ukthc (Sep 16, 2009)

What a picture. It has given me lots to look forwad 2. It also makes a great screen saver.
Nice 1


----------



## bongrippinbob (Sep 16, 2009)

Don't use the Cha CHing. You will have major pH/burn issues. Their Beastie Bloom and Open Sesame work great, but for late flower choose something else. I like Botanicare Hydroplex for the last few weeks. You won't have any pH issues and the buds will taste much better. If you want to get a better nute than FF, you can use the 1 part PBP by Botanicare. It gives great results along with the Open Sesame and Beastie Bloom.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 16, 2009)

Mr ukthc said:


> What a picture. It has given me lots to look forwad 2. It also makes a great screen saver.
> Nice 1


 say what?


----------



## link (Sep 17, 2009)

Which picture are you referring to Mr ukthc?


----------



## Blunted247 (Sep 17, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i use that fox farm too... The grow big realllllllly makes it grow biggg.. My lowryder got 2.5 ft tall and 3 ft wide off foxfarm


lol i meant to say i been usin big bloom not grow big.....can i use big bloom n tiger together correct???? Ima bout to start tiger on the next watering. 

Is there any ideas on what kinda strain i am currently growin??? It was just saved bag seeds....i keep a collection of all the dankage ive been lucky enough to find, that good shit where its a seed or 2 out the whole h.p. 

Let me kno gangstass!!!!!


----------



## HoLE (Sep 17, 2009)

k,,,,,so here's what I'm smokin from under a 400,,,had 9 - 1.5 litre jars full but gave one jar to the guy who gave me the two clones which left me with about 6-6.5 ounces,,it's super fruity and heavy duty,,,hope all is growin good with everyone,,,,and,,,


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 17, 2009)

yah you can use them together... during veg i use grow big and big bloom... and in flowering i use big bloom and tiger bloom



Blunted247 said:


> lol i meant to say i been usin big bloom not grow big.....can i use big bloom n tiger together correct???? Ima bout to start tiger on the next watering.
> 
> Is there any ideas on what kinda strain i am currently growin??? It was just saved bag seeds....i keep a collection of all the dankage ive been lucky enough to find, that good shit where its a seed or 2 out the whole h.p.
> 
> Let me kno gangstass!!!!!


----------



## kms420 (Sep 18, 2009)

*cough,cough* exuse me lol. greetings fellow 400watters ive been following this thread for a while inthusiasticly i finally recieved my 400w hps mh switchable ballest last week, only to find that the ballest wasnt working thanks to the advise of you helpfull ppl a called the ppl i bought it from they happily replaced it and i am know... in buisness lol. and am anxious to start posting pics wish me luck and happy 420 today to all u ppl


----------



## socalbudz (Sep 18, 2009)

i currently have 2 pineapple express plants under
a 400w metal halide, i am using fox farm grow big
and their light schedule is on 18/6 right now

i will probably start flowering in a couple of days
and i just topped the biggest one

here are some pics


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Those plants look super bushy and healthy socalbudz, keep up the nice work


----------



## socalbudz (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks i've been giving them alot
of attention latley i guess it pays off


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

socalbudz said:


> Thanks i've been giving them alot
> of attention latley i guess it pays off


Are you planning on switching to HPS for flowering?


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Sep 18, 2009)

socalbudz said:


> Thanks i've been giving them alot
> of attention latley i guess it pays off


of course the attention pays off!!!

they look really healthy. keep doing whatever you're doing
and those ladies will respond with huge yeilds and great smoke 

good luck. i'll still be watching.


----------



## Skoad (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is pic of mine from last week. Not greatest pic but yea. They are very bushy. Day 17 of flowering.


----------



## socalbudz (Sep 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Are you planning on switching to HPS for flowering?


yes the ballast i got is electronic and switchable
i already got the HPS bulb just got to plug it in
im thinking ill need a carbon filter also when i
start the flowering


----------



## socalbudz (Sep 18, 2009)

Skoad said:


> Here is pic of mine from last week. Not greatest pic but yea. They are very bushy. Day 17 of flowering.


 
They look very nice. are they from the journal in your sig.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's a link to a diy carbon filter that works great. I followed the tutorial to a T

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=509470


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 18, 2009)

kms420 said:


> the ballest wasnt working thanks to the advise of you helpfull ppl a called the ppl i bought it from they happily replaced it


Let me take a wild guess.. You bought it from HTGSupply?





kms420 said:


> happy 420 today to all u ppl


????  ????


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 18, 2009)

A bit late joining but hey whatever. Burmese Kush from T H Seeds day 15 flower.


----------



## cflMAN (Sep 18, 2009)

this is my 400 watt cola


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 18, 2009)

cflMAN said:


> this is my 400 watt cola


looks fat but not ripe enough imho


----------



## Skoad (Sep 18, 2009)

socalbudz said:


> They look very nice. are they from the journal in your sig.



Thanks! and yes those are from ones in my journal.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2009)

headband cola at around 5 weeks


----------



## grow4joe (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello again, just sum new pics of the same grow, bit further into flowering now but still a little while left to go! Cant wait!!! 
Should be nicely dried and cured for xmas!


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 19, 2009)

hey guys.. gotta new grow going under a 400HPS light... i just started to germ 7 lowrider seeds and im looking for a good method to grow them ... i have done DWC my past two grows and both plants got freakin enormous.... it was a blueberry and a lowrider.. the lowrider got 2.5ft tall and 3 ft wide.. unfortuantly there was an accident last night and shes dead 3 weeks prior to harvesting  

So im lookin for a good way to keep these lowriders short as hell... ide like them to look like big pieces of bud growing out of the ground.... so im thinkin ill throw some cfls in temporarily and maybe get a MH bulb... any other suggestions or comments appreciated


----------



## socalbudz (Sep 19, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> hey guys.. gotta new grow going under a 400HPS light... i just started to germ 7 lowrider seeds and im looking for a good method to grow them ... i have done DWC my past two grows and both plants got freakin enormous.... it was a blueberry and a lowrider.. the lowrider got 2.5ft tall and 3 ft wide.. unfortuantly there was an accident last night and shes dead 3 weeks prior to harvesting
> 
> So im lookin for a good way to keep these lowriders short as hell... ide like them to look like big pieces of bud growing out of the ground.... so im thinkin ill throw some cfls in temporarily and maybe get a MH bulb... any other suggestions or comments appreciated


 
Im not sure but maybe you can scrog, maybe that'll keep em short and fat. will you have them at a 24/0 schedule?


----------



## socalbudz (Sep 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Here's a link to a diy carbon filter that works great. I followed the tutorial to a T
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=509470


thanks ill be sure to check that out


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 20, 2009)

they are auto flower so ill have them under 24/0 for the first few weeks and once they start to flower ill gradually put them into a 12/12 light schedule... im not sure what i can do with the auto flowerin buds yet



socalbudz said:


> Im not sure but maybe you can scrog, maybe that'll keep em short and fat. will you have them at a 24/0 schedule?


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 20, 2009)

you are hurting yourself by putting autos on 24/0 and 12/12.. they do alot better under 20/4 there entire life. I dont know why ppl grow autos unless they just wanna grow em in a veg room w/ other plants.. And autos do not produce weed any faster than a normal plant when its all said and done.you can grow a normal plant and get better results in the same time frame and under less lights ( 12/12 vs 20/4 ) and save money on power,keep the plant small and flower early and you will get alot better results than with autos. Fuck autos..None of them are as potent as there regular counterparts ( IE - Auto AK vs reg AK etc etc ) .. The ruderail gene see's to that. The only time Autos are a good idea is if you want to grow some all the way to harvest in your veg room along with other vegging plants for shits and giggles. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 20, 2009)

VERY VERY VERY VERY true. I've grown the auto ak47, and truthfully I gotta say I've had better MEXICAN BRICKWEED I mean the high is just a COMPLETE let down for the time put in. The true strains will knock your ass out man don't even waste time buying autos and also the minute something fucks up in your grow ie. nute burn, nute defficancy, ph problems, or anything else YOUR FUCKED for the rest of the grow. Stay away from the autos!!!!!


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 20, 2009)

The big advantage of autoflowering strains is that you can carry an entire grow under just 1 light cycle. This is good for people who have a limited amount of space to use in their grows and can't have both a veg and flower space at the same time.

Autos provide the only way for perpetual growing with such limited space restrictions (ie SOG). That's their real advantage. They are also incredibly hard to f-up in growing. You have to go outta your way to kill these things. 

I disagree with the quality statements made earlier as I have had some very good auto strains (and some brickweed ones as well). But they will never be AS strong as their original strains that they are crossed from as a result of the ruderalis gene. However, they really haven't made the strongest auto strain yet. Seedbanks are only just turning their attention to these crosses and I'll be interested to see if they can make one with a consistent and solid reputation for being an excellent smoke. 

For people considering growing autos, I would advise that you do so for the right reasons. Otherwise, you're probably just gonna wish you went with a regular strain.

-Butters


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good input, the ones I grew were from lowlife and they were the ak47 and yes they were very very easy to f up.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 21, 2009)

id rather just automatically switch my lights to the flowering stage


----------



## Stealthbomb (Sep 21, 2009)

i also disagree that autos are a bad thing. i am on my second grow and last time i got about an o and a half off each of my plants. real quality smoke my friends all stared at it like it was some crazy shit made me feel great. i grow in a 2x4 box i custom made with a 400w switchable light.


----------



## vandewalle (Sep 21, 2009)

heres my question: i have a 400w light, first grow i got about 5oz off 3 plants, i understand that its fairly easy to get an HP with a 400w light, id like to know if people would say its possible to get a qp monthly(ish) by growing 8 plants 1 month apart from eachother, on 1 month intervals, and to get about an oz per plant. 

what do people think about that? something thats doable?


----------



## Ahzweepay (Sep 21, 2009)

...a couple shots of my gals - at the beginning of week 5 of 12/12 (straight from clone)...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ahzweepay said:


> ...a couple shots of my gals - at the beginning of week 5 of 12/12 (straight from clone)...


Did you do zero veg from clone here?


----------



## Ahzweepay (Sep 21, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Did you do zero veg from clone here?


yepper


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 22, 2009)

there are some great grows on here! Im really excited to get my lights in hopefully by thrus......
I wanna start a journal but I think a little theard should work for my 1st grow. 



anyone have a chance drop on in and shoot some advice I can never get enough of it
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/243819-sensi-star-growing.html


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 23, 2009)

vandewalle said:


> heres my question: i have a 400w light, first grow i got about 5oz off 3 plants, i understand that its fairly easy to get an HP with a 400w light, id like to know if people would say its possible to get a qp monthly(ish) by growing 8 plants 1 month apart from eachother, on 1 month intervals, and to get about an oz per plant.
> 
> what do people think about that? something thats doable?


Every hear of verticle growing? I have a vertical 150w setup right now, im on week 6 flowering and i have about 4 oz of bud on my girls.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ya I followed along on Heath Robinsons flood tube vertical thread he does some amazing things with a single 600w bulb.


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 23, 2009)

Got my Haze Sativia pics here. Got the seeds from Nirvana seed bank, now 8 days into 12-12 and I am very happy to say they are all bitches. The tallest one is just under 3 ft. My grow room height is 8 ft. Hopefully she won't go over 6 ft but we shall see. Anybody have any experience with this strain?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn looking nice there man. I'd start thinking about doing some LST on that big to the far left in the pic. They are gonna stretch stretch stretch for the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 24, 2009)

here are mine. doing great so far i think. there are a few clones in there too. the rest is bagseed.

the biggest ones are 24 days old


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey Greenfirekilla420

Thanks for positive comments. Yeah, that freak on the left had this one shoot take off over the rest. I did top them and bend them a few times during the veg stage whick lasted about 7 weeks. I did that because I have some ak48 and ice in the same room which is 4x4 x 8ft high. Tell me since I'm a newbe. Lst? Is that tying down your taller branches? Also, I did do some clones off of these so I was also wondering about scrog. Is that taking a plant from a very short veg period right into 12-12? I appreciate the advice.


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 24, 2009)

Fat assed stalks forcedinduction.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah i know! what do you guys think? am i doing something right?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking good FI back off on the watering though your plants have overwatering signs and a bit of the claw going on with some of them. Back off on the fertilizer levels in the water as well and they should flatten back out for ya. 

SG ya LST is tying the plants branches down and then they flip back up towards the light. I hope your haze has a some indica in its gene pool to slow their stretch. I attempted a 100% pure sativa haze grow and had to cut it short cause they were growing into my bulb and I was out of room. I still have two of those seeds left. Even the premature smoke was decent it was a nice racey high off like a nice sized bong bowl. I bet the full 12 week product wouldve have walked all over it but ya know what can ya do?


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 24, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looking good FI back off on the watering though your plants have overwatering signs and a bit of the claw going on with some of them. Back off on the fertilizer levels in the water as well and they should flatten back out for ya.
> 
> SG ya LST is tying the plants branches down and then they flip back up towards the light. I hope your haze has a some indica in its gene pool to slow their stretch. I attempted a 100% pure sativa haze grow and had to cut it short cause they were growing into my bulb and I was out of room. I still have two of those seeds left. Even the premature smoke was decent it was a nice racey high off like a nice sized bong bowl. I bet the full 12 week product wouldve have walked all over it but ya know what can ya do?


what signs of over watering do they show?

also what is the claw? lol

what will backing of on the fert levels do?
'
thanks


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 24, 2009)

See how your leaves are curling under and looking like a claw from a stuffed animal machine? They start this when the N levels are too high and they have been overwatered.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh and look it shows it perfectly on pic 5 of 10 the plants in the back towards the wall.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 24, 2009)

k, well what should i set it to?

its currently set to flood every 3 hours should i try every 4?

they are in veg so this is 24/0


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ummm not great with hydro but ya 4 should be good the extra hour to dry out should do them good.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 24, 2009)

OK well i just reset my timer for every 4 hours


----------



## miztaj (Sep 24, 2009)

Love all the pics,will soon have some of my own.Im gonna be a proud 400 watt grower.got most of my gear in order.Autoflowers for the first run and then........


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 25, 2009)

Wake n Bake. I transplaned those Haze to bigger pots and I had a lot of run off. They look much better now. I think I've got the height to let them mature (I hope). I love a good sativia buz. The last nice bud I grew was white widow and it frickin couch locked us if we smoked a few big bowls. I will keep the pics updated weekly. Thanks for the great advice. Oh, got about 20 clones going of ak48, ice and of course the haze. Thinkin about a SCROG just to have a see of green. Why not. I love this shit!


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2009)

just over 5 weeks.


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 25, 2009)

heres some the church and blue venom! 400 watt hps hortilux bulb...


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 25, 2009)

DST said:


> just over 5 weeks.


yo what strain is that? looking mighty delicious


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 25, 2009)

what are the best bulbs to use?


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 25, 2009)

son agro^^


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks nice ad frosty.


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 25, 2009)

Buds look tight and jst about ready.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 25, 2009)

smokinguns said:


> Buds look tight and jst about ready.


dj shorts blue moonshine under 400w ceramic metal halide - organic soil - day 83 going on 84 - light LST in flower
























G13 Gigabud lollipopped


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 25, 2009)

Holy shyzer thats a huge bud.. Is it fair to assume thats a top bud or is there an even bigger one to come. How much does that way wet?


----------



## Ichi (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice buds. I am not talking shit but did they herm out on you?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Man that are some nice buds. Looks like my gigabud cola from my last grow that shit was huge even for cfls hahaha. I wanna get me some bluemoonshine so bad now. How are they with nutrients GC?


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> yo what strain is that? looking mighty delicious


thanks, the first is OG kush, second Headband. just about 6 weeks now. loads more pics in my journal.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 26, 2009)

cool buds... hope my lowriders turn out like urs dude


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 26, 2009)

I use a 400w Lumatek digital with a phillips 430w Son Agro. First grow, used a dwc tub. First harvest 9.75oz. Strain was White Widow 2 different pheno's.









I am currently on my second grow. Growing Blue Kush in the same setup and are 4 weeks into 12/12, those pics here:


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

fukin first rate Integra21 .... excellent work .... every time I see those WW I really think they are such a great growing plant .... and you have done them a most commenable job. The kusk are looking like they could be real special too ..... Walk on!!~~


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, I've smoked the kush before, and I cant wait for this shit. It is a real top of the line, clone only strain, that I can honestly say was the best shit I've ever smoked. Every thing I have smoked of it has been grown in soil, so it will be interesting to see the differences in growing it hydro. And if you've never heard of it, thats normal. Like I said, a very rare and uncommon strain.


----------



## hex420boy (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm hopin to get my 400w. This company has some great deals (I'd say :] ) 

Here's the link if anyone would like : http://www.gyosupplies.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=64


----------



## hex420boy (Sep 26, 2009)

Or there's this one too, Buy it now price seems reasonable with what it comes with.

Any comments/feedback on this item - http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-400-watt-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-400w-Sun-Sodium-System_W0QQitemZ390092188571QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad34e6b9b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 


Oh wait, I think I found an even BETTER deal  $119

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47929

So a couple questions though. 


1. Should I get a MH/HPS conversion bulb? (is that so I can veg and grow without having to buy an additional light setup and just change bulb?)
2. How hot do these get? If you take a peek in my sig you can see my grow setup approx(36"x20"x62") I currently have a bootlegged exhaust setup (duct taped the exhaust hose on a fan (lol) *but it works :] )

3. Compared to CFL's how much better would these be for the plants for a better final end product.
4. Is this supplier legit; has anyone had experience using them before?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 26, 2009)

hex420boy said:


> I'm hopin to get my 400w. This company has some great deals (I'd say :] )
> 
> Here's the link if anyone would like : http://www.gyosupplies.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=64


The site and what they carry seems a little on the low quality side. Not saying it wouldnt be good or work great, I'm just iffy when it comes to off brands. For a little bit more(not much) you can get the same setup with name brands. Here's a link to where I got mine, same setup but better(Lumatek Balast, Air Cooled refector, with Plant Maxx bulbs):
http://cgi.ebay.com/400-watt-Lumatek-Air-Cool-Grow-Light-kit-MH-HPS-2-lamps_W0QQitemZ360192871239QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53dd2b0b47&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## hex420boy (Sep 26, 2009)

Ah thanks for the info ( I'm kind of on budget for lighting right now) thats why I was in the market in that price range, but this thing looks cool too! Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 26, 2009)

hex420boy said:


> Ah thanks for the info ( I'm kind of on budget for lighting right now) thats why I was in the market in that price range, but this thing looks cool too! Thanks for the quick reply.


If you're on a budget why not go with a magnetic ballast and one bulb. Philips Retro White Ceramic Metal Halide (4k) in veg and flower? 

Look back a few posts for the results


----------



## hex420boy (Sep 26, 2009)

I do like how I can add an exhaust to it as well. I'm considering that one too now *checks bank account, deep breath* 

haha


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 26, 2009)

I got a 150HPS from HTG Supply and it worked pretty good.. if your short on money then go thru htg supply ... but you get what you pay for ... if you got enough money for a digilat 400 hps/mh then go for it.. i recently upgraded to a 400 digital ballast and got a hps and mh bulb for it.. also got a cool tube.. its deff worth the investment if ur growing a few plants or 1 really big plant


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello all, I'm considering buying a 400 hps with a cooltube reflector. I currently have about 450w worh of cfls for flowering and it seems to be ok, but maybe slow? IDK. My question is, if I get this light and duct a 4" hose from an ac duct right into the cooltube, would the cold air be sufficient to keep the temps under control?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 26, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Hello all, I'm considering buying a 400 hps with a cooltube reflector. I currently have about 450w worh of cfls for flowering and it seems to be ok, but maybe slow? IDK. My question is, if I get this light and duct a 4" hose from an ac duct right into the cooltube, would the cold air be sufficient to keep the temps under control?


yes. it would. the only thing I wouldnt like about that it the bulb would constantly get hot and cold. If the air was on all the time, it would be steady, but your room would probly get too cold. And on a thermostat, it would be cooled untill temps are reached, and then cooling would cease. Making it warm up and potentially damaging plants since you'd have your light closer to the plant when aircooled. Better off running its own fan on it and just circulating air from your room through it or running its own duct. Just what I would do.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 26, 2009)

hex420boy said:


> I do like how I can add an exhaust to it as well. I'm considering that one too now *checks bank account, deep breath*
> 
> haha


Yeah, you never know if you might want to air cool in the future or have to for that matter. Thats why I suggested that set over the one you were looking at, and it was only $70 more to upgrade to a name brand ballast with a 5 year warranty, and air cooled reflector with mid grade bulbs. The link I gave you is the actuall seller I got mine from as well, and they ship discretly and quickly.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 26, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> yes. it would. the only thing I wouldnt like about that it the bulb would constantly get hot and cold. If the air was on all the time, it would be steady, but your room would probly get too cold. And on a thermostat, it would be cooled untill temps are reached, and then cooling would cease. Making it warm up and potentially damaging plants since you'd have your light closer to the plant when aircooled. Better off running its own fan on it and just circulating air from your room through it or running its own duct. Just what I would do.


thats def. a good point, I forgot to take that into account. I think I might just use a fan and vent it up through my dryer exhaust in the attic.. 

Good thinking + rep


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 26, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> thats def. a good point, I forgot to take that into account. I think I might just use a fan and vent it up through my dryer exhaust in the attic..
> 
> Good thinking + rep


Like I said though, If your looking for simple, you can just attach a fan to one side of the reflector to circulate air from your room through it and it will cool the light down enough to move it closer to your girls with no ducting required. The ac should handle no problem the extra slight heat that would put into your room, unless it's struggling already.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 26, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Like I said though, If your looking for simple, you can just attach a fan to one side of the reflector to circulate air from your room through it and it will cool the light down enough to move it closer to your girls with no ducting required. The ac should handle no problem the extra slight heat that would put into your room, unless it's struggling already.


well, I am in da souf, so heat has been an issue all along. the ac finally got it under control, and now that i'm thinking about HPS, I was considering switching my light cycle so that the lights would be on at night, rather than during the blazing daytime temps down here. I'm thinking this would help deal with the heat as well... ( i keep my house AC at 68 at night, 78 during day )


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 26, 2009)

yep, thats one of the oldest tricks in the book and very effective in managing temps.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2009)

Left Canopy







Right Canopy 







Buds are starting to thicken up. These are close ups of Train Wreck. 
White Widow didn't focus but doesn't matter they are all wispy anyway, these are nice.















Gettin fat man. 








Heres a shot from below so you can see what I am talking about.








This is a 400 watt Ceramic Metal Halide.
Phillips new bulb that runs off a HPS ballast.

with a couple 26 watt CFL's on the side.
Girls are at 6 weeks here. 
.​


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 26, 2009)

during the switch, should they get extra light time? or extra dark time? or does it even make a difference at all?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 26, 2009)

some people put their plants into a 36 hour dark period at the begenning of the 12/12 to make surre the plants know they are flowering. I did this with my first set, and it seemed to work fine, but al since were just thrown in the room with the rest of them strait into a regular 12/12 cucle and that has also worked just fine. So it's really about personal prefrence. Either of these ways works fine, but gradual changes and other methods like them just seem like a waste of time with no benifical results.


----------



## Infamous313 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is my tent switchable 400 watt. 4x4x6.5. single pictures are trainwreck clones at 5 weeks veg, just flipped it to 12/12 and put in the HPS. I hope my trainwreck comes out anything like Cruzers^ those hookers are beautiful. Im gonna do ebb n flow scrog on my next run.


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 27, 2009)

Blue Venom. Scrogged (2.5' x 2.5') and 1 week into flowering (vegged primarily under a 150wHPS but it's been under the 400w for abotu 4 weeks now).

-Butters


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 27, 2009)

Decent man it looks good. Thats one plant right?


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 27, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Decent man it looks good. Thats one plant right?


Yep. One highly uneven canopied plant.


----------



## rubberguard (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is my tent with 400 watt in it and some side CFL's


----------



## grow4joe (Sep 27, 2009)

*Hello once again! Some recent pics of my special lady , 4/5 weeks flowering now, still not sure of the strain but she smells amazing! looks furry cuz thers so much cystals! The buds are getting really compact and dense so i bought anova fan incase of mold! Im getting impatient now but must wait!! *
*When i gently squeeze the nugs it leaves a glistening trail on my finger and thumb (kinda like a snail trail!) and smells fukin intense! really does stink my place out! NOT GOOD!! lol when i roll my thumb and finger together all the resin rolls up, thers loads of it oozing out! as a first time grower i am so impressed at this bud, ive never managed to get 'erb of this quality wer i live so im propa buzzin! *
*Anyway thats enuf rambling or i'll be goin on for page after page! Heres the pics of her.*


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 28, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> *Hello once again! Some recent pics of my special lady , 4/5 weeks flowering now, still not sure of the strain but she smells amazing! looks furry cuz thers so much cystals! The buds are getting really compact and dense so i bought anova fan incase of mold! Im getting impatient now but must wait!! *
> *When i gently squeeze the nugs it leaves a glistening trail on my finger and thumb (kinda like a snail trail!) and smells fukin intense! really does stink my place out! NOT GOOD!! lol when i roll my thumb and finger together all the resin rolls up, thers loads of it oozing out! as a first time grower i am so impressed at this bud, ive never managed to get 'erb of this quality wer i live so im propa buzzin! *
> *Anyway thats enuf rambling or i'll be goin on for page after page! Heres the pics of her.*


Good looking plant! Nice for not even knowing what it is keep it up.


----------



## grow4joe (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello! 
please could anybody tell me wether this is mold or lack of nutrients? Just got some playgron bloom and gave her some feeding just incase.
These yellow marks have been there for around a one or two weeks now, im worried that if i think it isnt mold and leave it, it could kill my other plant! 
I dont think its where ive burnt it because ive made this mistake before on the same plant and moved the light to a safe distance.
Its only affecting the fan leaves and smaller leaves, the buds are seem to be fine. Ill upload some pics fot yall, not the best pics but still, you can kinda see.
thanks for reading.

Oh and thanks ''lonleysmoka'', she is a beauty! I wish i knew! So then i could be like yo man, got sum ......... for you to try! 
but i cant!! lol


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 28, 2009)

Im not a pro in this subject but im inclined to think that this is some sort of nute problem. Its deff does not look like mold. I had a similiar problem when i switched to flowering because of lack of a vital nutriest. My flowering nutes didnt have the same stuff as vegging nutes. What nutes do you use, do u follow the chart, dirt or hydro?, and is this one the bottom leaves or upper leaves


----------



## grow4joe (Sep 28, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Im not a pro in this subject but im inclined to think that this is some sort of nute problem. Its deff does not look like mold. I had a similiar problem when i switched to flowering because of lack of a vital nutriest. My flowering nutes didnt have the same stuff as vegging nutes. What nutes do you use, do u follow the chart, dirt or hydro?, and is this one the bottom leaves or upper leaves


Hello greenearth, thanks for taking the time to read my post and thanks for your help.
All the way through vegging i used rain water and......dont laugh!......miracle grow! lol 
This is my first grow and stuff like nutes are hard to get hold of, i only no 1 grow shop in my area and ive only just found it! its where i got my playgron bloom mix from today. So it was just miracle grow and rain water, everything was good until she went into flowering, there are two plants im my grow room (2 diff strains) and its only affected one of them??? Im using soil and no chart, there wasnt one with my playgron mix but it does say something on the bottle about charts tho. 
oh and if it helps, the stems are getting red stripes on them, ive only fed them with the nutes today so i wont be able to see any results yet. The leaves are like this all over, not all of them tho, about 30% of them, im just worried as i dont want to lose my other girl, or either of them at that.
Sorry its a bit long and many thanks for helping me out on this.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 28, 2009)

It totally sounds like nutrient burn. Meaning, you have overdosed your plant on nutriets and its making it sick. My suggestion would be to flush the plant with clean pure rain water without any nutes. Do you have a ppm meter? .. flush ur plant until a good amount of water comes out of the bottom. Then hold off on giving it nutes until next watering (once the soil is really dry). Im a nebie on soil growing but ive done lots of hydro grows and experienced the excast same looking problem on my plant when i overdosed it with nutes (nute burn is what its called).

FYI: its better to under feed then over feed.. cut back on the nutes a little bit


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 28, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Hello greenearth, thanks for taking the time to read my post and thanks for your help.
> All the way through vegging i used rain water and......dont laugh!......miracle grow! lol
> This is my first grow and stuff like nutes are hard to get hold of, i only no 1 grow shop in my area and ive only just found it! its where i got my playgron bloom mix from today. So it was just miracle grow and rain water, everything was good until she went into flowering, there are two plants im my grow room (2 diff strains) and its only affected one of them??? Im using soil and no chart, there wasnt one with my playgron mix but it does say something on the bottle about charts tho.
> oh and if it helps, the stems are getting red stripes on them, ive only fed them with the nutes today so i wont be able to see any results yet. The leaves are like this all over, not all of them tho, about 30% of them, im just worried as i dont want to lose my other girl, or either of them at that.
> Sorry its a bit long and many thanks for helping me out on this.



Hmm indeed it does look like nute burn I would flush for a hole week and start from there. You don't want to do that to many times could effect growth and in turn yield.


----------



## grow4joe (Sep 28, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> It totally sounds like nutrient burn. Meaning, you have overdosed your plant on nutriets and its making it sick. My suggestion would be to flush the plant with clean pure rain water without any nutes. Do you have a ppm meter? .. flush ur plant until a good amount of water comes out of the bottom. Then hold off on giving it nutes until next watering (once the soil is really dry). Im a nebie on soil growing but ive done lots of hydro grows and experienced the excast same looking problem on my plant when i overdosed it with nutes (nute burn is what its called).
> 
> FYI: its better to under feed then over feed.. cut back on the nutes a little bit


Thanks for the tips, 
i forget to mention that i have flushed them, today is the first day they have has some propa nutes for around a week,lol maybe it could be my water then?? 
I have a big drum i share wiv a neighbour that collects rain water and we have not had decent rain for a week! the drum has just about run out, maybe the left over water is stagnent??? it smells a bit odd but because i have added nutes now im not sure wot smell is who.
i did ask about for PH/EC reader but they said around £100! 
I have a cheap ph reader but its useless.
i dont have much knowledge of ppm readers other than they tell you how bad your water is. 
I will have to look into that asap.
I will check my water ph in the morning and try adding baking soda or vinegar to see any changes before i water them, is this a good idea?? lol

Oh, and 2moro i will post more pics of my other lady who is healthy (touch wood). lol, as this is the 400watt club and not the 'Plant Problems' page. lmao
thanks for your help


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 28, 2009)

I got my ppm meter for under 20 bucks... google "eseasonsgear" and this should bring up the website with millions of ppm and ph meters for a really cheap price... dont know much about the rest of your questions so ill let someone else take a wack at it


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks for the tips,
> i forget to mention that i have flushed them, today is the first day they have has some propa nutes for around a week,lol maybe it could be my water then??
> I have a big drum i share wiv a neighbour that collects rain water and we have not had decent rain for a week! the drum has just about run out, maybe the left over water is stagnent??? it smells a bit odd but because i have added nutes now im not sure wot smell is who.
> i did ask about for PH/EC reader but they said around £100!
> ...


hi there, do you mean "plagron", if so http://www.plagron.com/Index_uk.htm this should help, just click on which grow concept you are using (you should be able to tell that from the bottle) and there are charts on each page giving directions on nute dosage.

i had a look at your pics on the previous page, your buds are looking cool so i wouldn't worry too much about the fan leaves, but I would agree with the others. flush, then check ph (if there is a ph problem this will stop the leaves getting nutes so your new feed will be doing no good anyway) if you are using soil or coco you only want to feed for another couple of weeks (+ depending on how it looks) then flush and water only. good luck (and also check the water you are using, sounds a bit like  water. check the leaves on this pic (also grown under a 400 hps)


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 28, 2009)

well besides the yellowing dieing off leaves, she's looking o.k. i guess...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is my Burmese Kush plant at 30 days flowering!! I awaiting these next four to 5 weeks with open arms and look forward to every minute of it.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> well besides the yellowing dieing off leaves, she's looking o.k. i guess...


 looking tasty and ready to be chopped. happy smoking...


----------



## grow4joe (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, Will check that out, probly try ebay aswell. 
Just bought a PH/moisture reader for arount £7.00, should work, havent tryed it yet as iv only just got back! 
will post sum pics of my other girl, she's smelling more and more intense everyday!! l


----------



## grow4joe (Sep 29, 2009)

DST said:


> hi there, do you mean "plagron", if so http://www.plagron.com/Index_uk.htm this should help, just click on which grow concept you are using (you should be able to tell that from the bottle) and there are charts on each page giving directions on nute dosage.
> 
> i had a look at your pics on the previous page, your buds are looking cool so i wouldn't worry too much about the fan leaves, but I would agree with the others. flush, then check ph (if there is a ph problem this will stop the leaves getting nutes so your new feed will be doing no good anyway) if you are using soil or coco you only want to feed for another couple of weeks (+ depending on how it looks) then flush and water only. good luck (and also check the water you are using, sounds a bit like  water. check the leaves on this pic (also grown under a 400 hps)


Thanks, had a look on there site (plagron) lol, 
The instuctions on the bottle are different from the one stated on their site! lol 
_*the bottle:* _use every time you water.
_*The chart*: _Use once a week!!??

just got a propa ph reader and a few bottles of mountain spring water as the rain drum is empty now, will flush with these and then test the soil, hopefully all will be well soon,
thanks for all the tips, its always nice to see someone else who has had the same kinda of problem but with nice looking buds, thanks again,
(will post bud pics later.)


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 29, 2009)

DST said:


> looking tasty and ready to be chopped. happy smoking...


 
u think its close? I'm still not seeing any amber trichs??


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 29, 2009)

here is a good shot of my sweet tooth at about 7 weeks.


----------



## Blunted247 (Sep 29, 2009)

tell me what ya think about these 400hps babies.......

strain any idea???

yield?? (consider i am using fox farm big bloom, tiger bloom, beastie bloomz, cha ching, ffof soil....and good ol love)

thanks RIU and enjoy!


----------



## Blunted247 (Sep 29, 2009)

oops almost forgot...those are on the 3rd week of flowering today .....later peeps!

show love!!!!


----------



## grow4joe (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello once again, another update. Day 32
Flushed them this mornin, then tested the soil, ph was 6.5, is this ok??
They seemed to be ok today, removed a few more leaves.
I tested my water, the ph was 5.5 so i tryed the ol' ''baking powder'' trick and it worked! got the ph to just under 7.0 is this good?
Here are sum pics of my two girls, 32 days into flowering.
*1. *the ph reader was just under 7, shit pic tho, gotta get a better camera.
*2. *My new ph reader, cheap but cheerful
*3.* Grow room
*4. *Grow room
*5.* Side branch from the plant i have had the leaf problems with. _(plant no.2)_
*6. *bud pic of my best girl. _(plant no.1)_
*7. *Main bud (No.2)
*8.* Main bud pic without lighter
*9.* Main bud (No.1)
*10. *Pic of my best girl (No.1) going all purple aswell, looks sweet!
*11.* No.2

Will keep updating, thanks for reading,
Peace......
im tired.....i need a and then sum


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn only 32 days since you saw the first pistil??? Those buds are huge for only 4 weeks and 4 days bro. Next grow you need to up them pot sizes you'll get bigger buds fo sho hahaha.


----------



## grow4joe (Sep 30, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Damn only 32 days since you saw the first pistil??? Those buds are huge for only 4 weeks and 4 days bro. Next grow you need to up them pot sizes you'll get bigger buds fo sho hahaha.


I vegged them for so long i lost track of time!
yea man, straight up. they look bigger on cam den close up, thats why i put tha lighter next to one, but they are nice indeed for a first grow but yea bigger pots is a MUST next time!
Growing GHS Big Bang in January and going to try ''topping'' for the first time on these aswell. 
ooohhhhhh shit!, i cant wait to taste this bad mother fucker!!! 
peace
.G4J.


----------



## Reiss (Sep 30, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> I vegged them for so long i lost track of time!
> yea man, straight up. they look bigger on cam den close up, thats why i put tha lighter next to one, but they are nice indeed for a first grow but yea bigger pots is a MUST next time!
> Growing GHS Big Bang in January and going to try ''topping'' for the first time on these aswell.
> ooohhhhhh shit!, i cant wait to taste this bad mother fucker!!!
> ...


Instead of topping, you should try to fim them.
Have a look at this thread you may just change your mind 

looking great by the way


----------



## grow4joe (Sep 30, 2009)

Reiss said:


> Instead of topping, you should try to fim them.
> Have a look at this thread you may just change your mind
> 
> looking great by the way


 
WOW! 
The plants in those pics that are flowering are crazy!! 
Thanks man, never even heard of ''fimming'' till now, definatly gunna try this now tho 
should think one plant would be enough then if i fimmed it a few times maybe?? my growroom is 100x100x200
thanks again.


----------



## Reiss (Sep 30, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> WOW!
> The plants in those pics that are flowering are crazy!!
> Thanks man, never even heard of ''fimming'' till now, definatly gunna try this now tho
> should think one plant would be enough then if i fimmed it a few times maybe?? my growroom is 100x100x200
> thanks again.


glad to help. Never tried it myself, will be doing it on a clone i have going at the moment.
Def' try it on one plant first to see the difference & post some pics on your results.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 30, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> WOW!
> The plants in those pics that are flowering are crazy!!
> Thanks man, never even heard of ''fimming'' till now, definatly gunna try this now tho
> should think one plant would be enough then if i fimmed it a few times maybe?? my growroom is 100x100x200
> thanks again.


I tried fimming for the first time a month or so ago, and the results definitely blew me away. I've ended up with six main branches, she just went into flowering so I don't have any great pix, but definitely worth a go!!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 30, 2009)

I vegged mine for 6 weeks topped at 4th node and now I have what is it.... like 8 or 9 main branches, lollipopped the rest to have mainly colas. And yes bigger pots is a MUST hahaha, with bigger pots comes bigger buds.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> u think its close? I'm still not seeing any amber trichs??


 Depends on how couch locked you want to be If in doubt, just wait.....


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks, had a look on there site (plagron) lol,
> The instuctions on the bottle are different from the one stated on their site! lol
> _*the bottle:* _use every time you water.
> _*The chart*: _Use once a week!!??
> ...


i got a card when I bought mine, i figured that the amount was just what you use during each water, and which week of growth you are in(depending on what concept you are growing with (concept = marketing for buy all of our products only!!!) So just stick to the guidelines (normally about 5mls per litre with them.)

6.5- 7 is the reading I normally get on my ph.

laters.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 1, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> I tried fimming for the first time a month or so ago, and the results definitely blew me away. I've ended up with six main branches, she just went into flowering so I don't have any great pix, but definitely worth a go!!


Nice, cant wait to see the results wen i get round to planting em!


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 1, 2009)

a few pics of them again, this time more focusing on the leaves that are folding upwards!
Had a few problems today and yesterday,
after flushing i could notice the green coming back to the leaves (only slightly....but it was coming back damn it!) and now they are sick again! 
The last two days ive been at the hospital (planted a seed 9 months ago and it just germinated!!! ) and have not been able to attend to them in their time of need, the temperature increase when i am not there to help it is bad, not fire bad but it gets to about 35 degrees and real stuffy in there! even tho i got two 7inch fans blowin in there!
Humidity i usually try to keep it at around 40-50 is this OK??
anyway i have watered them with some nice water ph 7.0, i checked the soil and it was just about the same, im guna sit on this now and just wait and see as im going to be at home alot more looking after all 3  of my creations. 
here are da pics


----------



## Lobotomist (Oct 1, 2009)

I love my 400w HPS. Split my li'l closet in half with black plastic curtains to make space for veg and flower at the same time! I can only have about 3 going but gives me plenty of bud to smoke every 60 days.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 1, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> a few pics of them again, this time more focusing on the leaves that are folding upwards!
> Had a few problems today and yesterday,
> after flushing i could notice the green coming back to the leaves (only slightly....but it was coming back damn it!) and now they are sick again!
> The last two days ive been at the hospital (planted a seed 9 months ago and it just germinated!!! ) and have not been able to attend to them in their time of need, the temperature increase when i am not there to help it is bad, not fire bad but it gets to about 35 degrees and real stuffy in there! even tho i got two 7inch fans blowin in there!
> ...



You want that water ph down a little. One more thing when taking pics of your ladies put the camera in the macro mode shows the buds off a lot better.

happy growings


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 2, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> You want that water ph down a little. One more thing when taking pics of your ladies put the camera in the macro mode shows the buds off a lot better.
> 
> happy growings


Cheers lonleysmoka, will bring that down wiv a bit of vinegar next time i water coz i havent got any ph down.
Thanks for tha tip, here are a few pics with macro on. 
Going to feed them just water from now on and on the last week im goin to stop watering them (ive heard this helps to produce more crystals???) as they only got a few weeks left and i cant keep flushing them when i get a problem i cant fix. 
they should be ok still, i mean the buds seem fine just the leaves around dem. 
it is my first go at it so i new it would never be perfect, just want a bit of bud for xmas  and then start on the big bang, 
practice makes perfect 

peace,
G4J


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 2, 2009)

DST said:


> i got a card when I bought mine, i figured that the amount was just what you use during each water, and which week of growth you are in(depending on what concept you are growing with (concept = marketing for buy all of our products only!!!) So just stick to the guidelines (normally about 5mls per litre with them.)
> 
> 6.5- 7 is the reading I normally get on my ph.
> 
> laters.


thanks for tha tip DST, yea this one is 4ml to 1litre but im goin to hold on the nutes now and just water them, havent got much time at the minute so i think just feeding them water now until harvest time couldnt do much harm to em, (would it??) 
im happy with the results i have already and i know i will be able to have a nice smoke from them. 

peace
.G4J.


----------



## yeoman (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is my first grow! The potted one is a bubblegum cross the rest bagseed. wound up with 3 females and netted about 8 oz.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 2, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Cheers lonleysmoka, will bring that down wiv a bit of vinegar next time i water coz i havent got any ph down.
> Thanks for tha tip, here are a few pics with macro on.
> Going to feed them just water from now on and on the last week im goin to stop watering them (ive heard this helps to produce more crystals???) as they only got a few weeks left and i cant keep flushing them when i get a problem i cant fix.
> they should be ok still, i mean the buds seem fine just the leaves around dem.
> ...



I feel ya there with the practice makes perfect. Glad I could help. I am on my first grow myself, I just do a ton of research and have good knowledge coming from people here on RIU. This place is great the community is always so helpful. You should drop by my grow let me know what ya think and I always welcome advice. its in my sig


happy growings


----------



## smokinguns (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice looking buds there G4J.

So, fellow 400 watters and beyond, I have a situation. I have 6 plants in the 3rd week or flowering in my 4x4 by 8ft high grow room . Four of my plants are pure indicia and the other 2 are Haze which are mostly sativa. My Haze are not yet flowing but the are females for sure. The have a very long flowering period, 10-12 weeks. I want to keep my air cooled light as close to the plants as possibe to insure big fat hard buds. The problem is, I think my Haze will out grow may space so I want to move them outside. I live in the Southeast (US). The temps here are very mild right now and it may not freeze for months. Do ya all think I can move them outside without running the risk of cutting them down before the are done? 8-9 more weeks outside flowering would put them finishing in early December. Do ya all think they will make it?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 2, 2009)

just a friendly update on my 6 lowrider plants.. they are 2 weeks old apx and a few inches tall under a 400MH .. lookin good so far.. also took some pictures of my very sexy lady with benifits


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 2, 2009)

damn green good lookin girls all tha way around.. here are a couple of pics of my girl she is white skunk.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2009)

Any of the regulars witness any 400w verticals on this thread?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 2, 2009)

yah i wanted to see some lesbian pot sex so i hooked them up with each other lol


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 2, 2009)

no but i know where i can find a massive vertical grow that would blow your fuckin mind in two pieces on this site


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2009)

Heaths? what?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 2, 2009)

pro.. check


----------



## definitemby (Oct 2, 2009)

Very healthy looking. Keep it up.


----------



## definitemby (Oct 2, 2009)

SSSSWWWWWWEEEEETTTTT. sweet.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ohhhh ya love me some titties!!!!!! Although bro your pretty brave on showing your friend with benefits your grow. Hope you don't piss her off down the road and then she nark on you. Keep your grow to your self NUMBER 1 RULE.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ohhhh ya love me some titties!!!!!! Although bro your pretty brave on showing your friend with benefits your grow. Hope you don't piss her off down the road and then she nark on you. Keep your grow to your self NUMBER 1 RULE.



Ya for sure. I find it fucking hard not to strut my stuff and show my grow off but if you cant trust yourself to keep it secret, how can you trust anyone else. 

I cant wait to unleash my 400w, i plan on doing a 
Vertical grow with 2 shelfs, should be epic. Im doing a 150w vertical right now and its proving amazing.


----------



## slomoking13 (Oct 2, 2009)

17 plants vegging under the 400 mh


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dude trust me its for the best..... I learned the hard way. I know how hard it is to show it off but as soon as you do you got people wanting to blackmail you over some goddamn herb man its insane.....


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2009)

Thats some DMT right there, Divine Moment of Truth.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 2, 2009)

smokinguns said:


> Nice looking buds there G4J.
> 
> So, fellow 400 watters and beyond, I have a situation. I have 6 plants in the 3rd week or flowering in my 4x4 by 8ft high grow room . Four of my plants are pure indicia and the other 2 are Haze which are mostly sativa. My Haze are not yet flowing but the are females for sure. The have a very long flowering period, 10-12 weeks. I want to keep my air cooled light as close to the plants as possibe to insure big fat hard buds. The problem is, I think my Haze will out grow may space so I want to move them outside. I live in the Southeast (US). The temps here are very mild right now and it may not freeze for months. Do ya all think I can move them outside without running the risk of cutting them down before the are done? 8-9 more weeks outside flowering would put them finishing in early December. Do ya all think they will make it?


I would reccommend doing some lst(light stress training). You could use a screen or simple bootlaces or parachute string. Gives you total control on plant height and allows you to manipulate the plant more horizontally. This is how I manage to grow in my space(only 3.5ft tall) with a 400w light. Doing this usualy helps increase your yields and is a more efficient way to use your light. Here are some pics of mine, All information on how to do this is in my journal in my sig.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 2, 2009)

WOW BEAUTIFUL NUGS integra love it man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 3, 2009)

shes been my main bitch for over a year and theres no way i would show this off to one of my side bitches... pussy is pussy but if i got locked up i would be without and its not worth it


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 3, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> I feel ya there with the practice makes perfect. Glad I could help. I am on my first grow myself, I just do a ton of research and have good knowledge coming from people here on RIU. This place is great the community is always so helpful. You should drop by my grow let me know what ya think and I always welcome advice. its in my sig
> 
> 
> happy growings


Same here, researched a shit load before i invested in the equipment ect..
alot easier once you know the basics of it all first, and then get hold of some grow space/growroom ect... 
hant bin on ere long and ive had so much help, any help is much appreciated. 
yea i will check out your grow and let ya know what i think, would give me an insight on how its done aswell, although im practicly doin one right now on here (400watt club) lol
just a shame you cant send your product around for everyone to try, but then again, why grow for yourself just to give it away ay, 
oh yea, thats wot i woz guna say...
Jut been checking the buds for mold and ive come across something very strange indeed! a random seed, just the one, in the middle of a single bud!! im guessing that the last week has been a stressful time for her, but will this turn into more seeds?? the last thing i want is seedy weed. i cant seem to see any features that look like the male plant, nor can i see any more seeds growing anywere, could this just be a one off seed?? 
and if it is a one off i will probly try and grow it! 

pics later on,

peace
.G4J.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2009)

hi folks, almost at 7 weeks - i am liking my new son-t master pia 400w. Setting up another cupboard so will need to decide on a new light for that as well....more pics in my journal.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2009)

rocking set up integra!!!!


----------



## socalbudz (Oct 3, 2009)

Pineapple express.12/12 since 9-22-09.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 4, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Same here, researched a shit load before i invested in the equipment ect..
> alot easier once you know the basics of it all first, and then get hold of some grow space/growroom ect...
> hant bin on ere long and ive had so much help, any help is much appreciated.
> yea i will check out your grow and let ya know what i think, would give me an insight on how its done aswell, although im practicly doin one right now on here (400watt club) lol
> ...



yea you got me with just one seed. I have no idea how and why it appeared for you. Make sure to watch it though as you dont want it to pollinate the rest of the garden.....plants will stop making resin and focus on producing seeds.....


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 4, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> shes been my main bitch for over a year and theres no way i would show this off to one of my side bitches... pussy is pussy but if i got locked up i would be without and its not worth it



Greenearth just wanted to say Im a lonley smoker and I know a good set of abs when I see them and ur girl has them good shit my guy. If I could ever upload my phone pics id show you a great ass!! haha


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> Greenearth just wanted to say Im a lonley smoker and I know a good set of abs when I see them and ur girl has them good shit my guy. If I could ever upload my phone pics id show you a great ass!! haha


LS - i think your avatar is already showing some good ass. nice.

grow4joe, 1 seed should be okay, I have read on RIU that it's natural for plants at the end of their cycle to try and pollinate themselves, as you say, you'll have something to grow after, i got 3 seeds from my last crop, all clustered together, the weed is still killer though.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 4, 2009)

DST said:


> LS - i think your avatar is already showing some good ass. nice.
> 
> grow4joe, 1 seed should be okay, I have read on RIU that it's natural for plants at the end of their cycle to try and pollinate themselves, as you say, you'll have something to grow after, i got 3 seeds from my last crop, all clustered together, the weed is still killer though.


You said it perfectly with the seeds trying to pollinate themselves. Yea after I had left that post I remembered I got a couple of pics via email......


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 4, 2009)

here is an update on my grow.. i have 6 auto lowriders goin under a 400 mh wit a personal plant warmer for when they get horney and cold


----------



## Reiss (Oct 4, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> here is an update on my grow.. i have 6 auto lowriders goin under a 400 mh wit a personal plant warmer for when they get horney and cold


Looking good, are you going to use a HPS bulb soon?


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello all,
any quick tips for holding up my branches? the buds arent that big but they are really dense and hard,
Mmmmmmmmmmm


a few pics of my special girl, finishing soon. cant wait!!


----------



## plantsinpants (Oct 4, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> here is an update on my grow.. i have 6 auto lowriders goin under a 400 mh wit a personal plant warmer for when they get horney and cold


BAAAAAAAMMM ,,, its not the plants that need tending

fucking A


----------



## submachinegun (Oct 4, 2009)

Got in a money jam, so I borrowed a 400w from a friend. 


These plants have lived their entire lives under floros up until the night before last. They are loving their new home under the "sun", no shock whatsoever. They're even handling the additional heat without a problem. I have grown with 400s in the past so I know what to expect. I was hoping to flower my "big mama" under a 600 at least, but I've been out of work and a friend offered to lend some equipment so I jumped.

Pic 1. The big bush is a QCDiablo, a friend and I have been growing it for awhile. We got the beans from a buddy, he said they were from south of the border but didn't know much. We grew them out and they are def a hybrid, they produce well, and the high is killer. We called them Senõr Kush for awhile, but QCDiablo (Queen City Diablo) stuck. Everyone around here loves it and asks for it over our breeder strains.  She was started in March intended to go out outdoors, but for some reason I decided to hang out on to it and put it in under some cheap floros just to keep around. As time passed the got bigger and bigger, so I started training her to stay low and pruned daily. I have only fed her twice her whole life and she's in Happy Frog soil.

Pic 2. These clones are Afghani Hindu Kush, and they are for my friend for letting me borrow the gear. I'm not really impressed with this strain, but we'll see how she does with me at the controls. 

Pic 3. Afghani mother. She birthed all the little ones you see, can't decide if I will flower or keep around.

Pic 4. This is my favorite girl. Skunk #1 x Blue Goo, mmmm. We've dubbed these AirForce1 and it's that one hit shit. I will not be flowering her this time around, she's my mother for future crops. I may throw one in, but they are high smell and im working without a filter. Tend to lack a lot of side branching and form resin covered buds that stink of roadkill / skunk. they will also leave your fingers stuck together. it's so strong we almost called it Pepe Le Goo. 

I will probably flip the switch in a week or so, just seeing how they like all the extra lumens before I commit. Plus I have a few loose ends to tie up in the room.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2009)

there sure is some fine specimens of the female form on display on this thread


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2009)

healthy looking ladies submachinegun. nice


----------



## submachinegun (Oct 4, 2009)

DST said:


> healthy looking ladies submachinegun. nice


thanks man, they get a lot of love. 


I forgot to mention, all of the others besides the big bush are in FF Ocean Forest. And I also have two of the small AHK Clones (not pictured) in some miracle gro just to compare. So far those have suffered a significant amount of burn on the lower leaves along with clawing of the new ones.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 4, 2009)

Im not sure when ill switch to hps.. this is my first time using MH so im guessing ill switch to hps when they show sex? I dont know when to switch honestly... what do you suggest riess



Reiss said:


> Looking good, are you going to use a HPS bulb soon?


----------



## submachinegun (Oct 4, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Im not sure when ill switch to hps.. this is my first time using MH so im guessing ill switch to hps when they show sex? I dont know when to switch honestly... what do you suggest riess



I always used MH up until 2 weeks into flower and then switched over to HPS for the remainder.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 4, 2009)

cool.. i was thinking about switching right after they show sex or when they show the first signs of pistols..


----------



## submachinegun (Oct 4, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> cool.. i was thinking about switching right after they show sex or when they show the first signs of pistols..


Plants tend to stretch during the onset of flowering, and using a HPS from the get go adds to this. Using a MH during that initial stretch helps to retain tight node spacing.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 4, 2009)

My last lowrider got 3 foot tall and 3 foot wide in a DWC 150HPS setup initially... then in flowering i bought my 400HPS and hooked it up... this time around i want some short ass plants with hella hellla lot of bud growin on top of them so i got the 400MH bulb so that they will stay short (1 foot apx) ... i dont want too short of plants incase this will decrease my yield.. and i dont want to tall of plants because they are harder to conceal in case of an emergency.. hmmmm.. heres some pic in case i didnt post any earlier


----------



## submachinegun (Oct 4, 2009)

supercrop, on the regular. I squeeze my plants stems until they crush. do this about 1-2 nodes from the top while it's still nice and soft. let a another node develop, do it again. this promotes side branching and lower growth starts to fill in and reach the top. I'd only recommend doing this in veg though. I do all of girls this way, and end up with very short, compact bushes with multi colas.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 4, 2009)

im thinking about just letting them grow naturally for this first soil grow.. im a hydro man and i wanna get this soil growing down pat before i do anything to it but ill keep the super cropping in mind... do i just bend them over two nodes up? i done that to my blueberry hydro grow.. but i done it spraticallly on some offshooting branches.... 

correct me if im wrong but the point is to make the top half the plant grow sidewaise so the offshoots grow up to make multi super colas?


----------



## submachinegun (Oct 4, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> im thinking about just letting them grow naturally for this first soil grow.. im a hydro man and i wanna get this soil growing down pat before i do anything to it but ill keep the super cropping in mind... do i just bend them over two nodes up? i done that to my blueberry hydro grow.. but i done it spraticallly on some offshooting branches....
> 
> correct me if im wrong but the point is to make the top half the plant grow sidewaise so the offshoots grow up to make multi super colas?



I don't even do that, I just squeeze between my fingers until I feel it crush. then I just let it be. While it's repairing itself, the lower branches start to catch up. but I do this on top of topping as well, which I do every 2-3 nodes.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 4, 2009)

cool thanks man.. im going to check around the forum to see all the methods i can use to make my plants grow extra large amounts of bud


----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

how can i grow that...what fert you use


----------



## Reiss (Oct 5, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Im not sure when ill switch to hps.. this is my first time using MH so im guessing ill switch to hps when they show sex? I dont know when to switch honestly... what do you suggest riess


yeh, what he said. when you see some pistles, switch bulbs.


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 5, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> I would reccommend doing some lst(light stress training). You could use a screen or simple bootlaces or parachute string. Gives you total control on plant height and allows you to manipulate the plant more horizontally. This is how I manage to grow in my space(only 3.5ft tall) with a 400w light. Doing this usualy helps increase your yields and is a more efficient way to use your light. Here are some pics of mine, All information on how to do this is in my journal in my sig.




that is super nice man, very good job


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 5, 2009)

there are more colas in that one picture then ive seen in my life.. awesome grow friend


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thats why I love doing Scrogs. There's only 5 plants in that last pic. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 5, 2009)

i have 6 non sexed auto lowriders going.. is there anything i can do to make them bud more?


----------



## jerkin247 (Oct 5, 2009)

how much did it weigh out to??


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 5, 2009)

9.75oz first grow. Would have been even more if I didnt run into all kinds of problems.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 6, 2009)

Update on my current grow Burmese Kush 6 weeks veg 5 weeks one day flowering.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 6, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Update on my current grow Burmese Kush 6 weeks veg 5 weeks one day flowering.



Looking good. How long will those bad girls flower for before they are ready to harvest?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 6, 2009)

Breeder spec says 7 1/2 weeks. This is my first time with this strain so just to be safe I'm taking her to 8-9 weeks. I want super narcotic rock hard nugs. No airy buds here anymore.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 6, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Breeder spec says 7 1/2 weeks. This is my first time with this strain so just to be safe I'm taking her to 8-9 weeks. I want super narcotic rock hard nugs. No airy buds here anymore.


know exacty wot you mean, cant stand the waffery ones, 
love to be able to ''Squeeze not Sqaush''


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ya man I want in to go clink when I drop it on a glass plate not just drop hahaha. We've been getting some airy ass nugs where I'm at. Hahahaha every time I get some I tell my girl "goddamn these nonpatient mothafuckers just couldn't wait 2 more weeks" You can just tell with 2 more weeks it would be so much more dense then they are. My friends are gonna be blown away when they shit this shit compared to the shit we are smoking on now hahaha.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 6, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ya man I want in to go clink when I drop it on a glass plate not just drop hahaha. We've been getting some airy ass nugs where I'm at. Hahahaha every time I get some I tell my girl "goddamn these nonpatient mothafuckers just couldn't wait 2 more weeks" You can just tell with 2 more weeks it would be so much more dense then they are. My friends are gonna be blown away when they shit this shit compared to the shit we are smoking on now hahaha.


I know _exactly_ what you mean, greenfire. Still another 6 weeks (estimated) until my first batch is ready so I'm still buying. 

Got a sack from my connect, put it under my 100x scope and found not a single amber trichome. Two weeks later, when I got more it was the same stuff... only this time it had a good 1 to 4 amber to milky trichome ratio. Much better smoke!


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 6, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I know _exactly_ what you mean, greenfire. Still another 6 weeks (estimated) until my first batch is ready so I'm still buying.
> 
> Got a sack from my connect, put it under my 100x scope and found not a single amber trichome. Two weeks later, when I got more it was the same stuff... only this time it had a good 1 to 4 amber to milky trichome ratio. Much better smoke!



Dont mean to jump into the convo but I think its so funny knowing that I know all this about growing and bud. I start going off about a specific topic with my boys and all are looking at me like Im crazy. Haha Oh how they have no idea!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 7, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> Dont mean to jump into the convo but I think its so funny knowing that I know all this about growing and bud. I start going off about a specific topic with my boys and all are looking at me like Im crazy. Haha Oh how they have no idea!


Yep... I have to remind myself not to say _too _much around people.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 7, 2009)

its awesome knowing that im heading to the store to get something for my plants and nobody else has any idea... its hard as FUCK to keep my mouth shut .. i just need someone to talk to about my hobby and its a good thing you guys are here so i can blab to you instead of tellin my friends



diggitydank420 said:


> Yep... I have to remind myself not to say _too _much around people.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ya man like when my dude handed me the bag of the fluffy not done bud and claimed it was some ultra funk. Right then I wanted to call him out but I don't want to risk people asking questions so I just say ya man I bet it is. I got a bit less than 4 weeks to go, I'm soo excited I just can't stand it. Got three seeds germing ready to hit the veg chamber and then into 12/12 they go the minute I harvest the big girl.


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 7, 2009)

Whata you guys think is a "maximum number" of plants in 3 gal bags with good spacing to go under 1 400hps??? (trying to get @ least 1 oz dry per)


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 7, 2009)

i got 6 lowriders under a 400 MH and they are in 1/2 gallon grow bags... i dont know to much about it but i would say about 2-4 plants depending on space


----------



## jerkin247 (Oct 7, 2009)

ive done 4 with success.just scrog it


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 8, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I know _exactly_ what you mean, greenfire. Still another 6 weeks (estimated) until my first batch is ready so I'm still buying.
> 
> Got a sack from my connect, put it under my 100x scope and found not a single amber trichome. Two weeks later, when I got more it was the same stuff... only this time it had a good 1 to 4 amber to milky trichome ratio. Much better smoke!


you lucky man, we still fucking with that sprayed shit!!  
and if int sprayed den its fucking wet and leafy!
every bit i get i weigh and scope...usual deal down here is 2.4g - 2.8g a henry and not a single trichome let alone a amber one! its distugsting to see the quality decrease so badly over the years, thats y with a 400watt and a  seed, i be growin tha best 
just for me

plants comin down soon, trichomes are milky, just waitin for the amber light!
ill post more pics later,

peace
.G4J.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 8, 2009)

i woke up to a suprise this morning... i found 2 male plants and 3 female plants with a 6th plant that i believe is a male.... I have my 400MH going and want to know when i Should switch to the HPS bulb... this is my first MH grow and considering on my last grow that my lowrider got 3 ft tall... im very happy.. but im wondering if i compromised my bud growth by haveing the plants grow shorter? I would be happy with an ounce dry per plant lol but doubt ill get but an ounce dry all together... or will i? hmm


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 8, 2009)

I would switch over to the HPS bulb now that they have all shown sex.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 8, 2009)

I will probably switch over to hps tonight.. keep the males around for a few days and select the best one to breed with one of the girls so i can have sum seeds.. hmm


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 8, 2009)

switch that bulb to the hps like tom said. If you treat them right I don't see why you wouldn't hit the oz mark per plant. Don't overfeed them, make sure they have enough mg and ca, and don't underwater them and you should be good. You got any plans for the full breeds?


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Oct 8, 2009)

I know it is not much but it turned out ok. I just ran out about a week ago. But here it is. Nirvana's Papaya.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 8, 2009)

still looks like some fire though.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 8, 2009)

the only plan i have is to keep growing under this 400 and to get a stealth system put up so my maintence guys dont catch me growing... i need a strain that grows short like lowriders and fast too.. something tasty like fruit possibly... and hopefully eye candy.. im up in the air but im considering using my freebes (dina fem blue hash and dina fem blue widow) as mother plants... any word on these strains?



greenfirekilla420 said:


> switch that bulb to the hps like tom said. If you treat them right I don't see why you wouldn't hit the oz mark per plant. Don't overfeed them, make sure they have enough mg and ca, and don't underwater them and you should be good. You got any plans for the full breeds?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 8, 2009)

Not a clue. If you have a stealth cab why not just grow one at a time. Give it 6 weeks veg top it and train into a bush. Have you seen mammaths beast's? In about the same time you can have bud twice as better if not three times as better potency wise.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 8, 2009)

because i like churning bud out as fast as i can as soon as i can.. its just personal prefernce is all... the way i see it I can put several clones/lowriders in a cab and harvest them 2ice the time it takes a mamath plant and prob yield close to the same


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 8, 2009)

i dont want to wait 4 months for one plant to harvest while i can do a lowrider/clone in 2 months


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 8, 2009)

I gotcha, I was just sparking the convo anyways. I just don't like the smoke from the lowryders its not strong enough.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 8, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i dont want to wait 4 months for one plant to harvest while i can do a lowrider/clone in 2 months


 How do you plan on cloning lowrider??

Check the autoflower thread & resource guide. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/199319-autoflower-thread-resource-guide.html first post says you cant clone lowrider.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 8, 2009)

lowrider or clone = lowrider/clone .. im considering putting a mother plant in a fridge and cloning her OR growing a bunch more lowriders of diff variety... yah the lowrider i smoked doesnt taste that great but i think a more fruity flavored lowrider would .. what other types of autos are there besides lowriders?


----------



## doctorD (Oct 8, 2009)

Heres my DWC 400 grow


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2009)

Now at 8 weeks - sideways growing og kush - flushing time this weekend.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a pic of the grow at about 1month 3days. 4 Sensi Star 1 Mendo Purp 2 bagseeds (1 is a male 95% sure) You wanna know more about the grow come check it out its in my sig down there. Dont be afraid to through your .02 in there either I could use all the advice I can read ya dig.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow man love that og kush it is just sooooooo frosty she looks done btw she has that orange tinge what day is she on?


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Oct 9, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> still looks like some fire though.



Thanks man. I have Easy Ryder going now. Sounds like thats the topic.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 9, 2009)

There are a bunch of different kinds. Hit up the attitude and click the auto button. They got diesel ryders, great white shark autoflowers, white russian, blueberry, lemon shit go check it out.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 9, 2009)

DST said:


> Now at 8 weeks - sideways growing og kush - flushing time this weekend.


Is there spider mite damage on this plants or is the discoloration on the leaves something else?


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 9, 2009)

hello all, 
Now starting week 7,
they are done now but im waitin for some amber trichomes so im leavin dem there until then, so not long now
hant had no problems all week!
Had some rain so they got good water and i cut a bud off each plant (just a small bud off one of the lower branches)
and dried it for a few days to test 
the trichomes are milky white but the high was real good! here are the pics...


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 9, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Is there spider mite damage on this plants or is the discoloration on the leaves something else?


Or the fooking western thrips? (or just age!) They seem to be everywhere this year in socal. I found most veggies at the nursery had a few here and there. Spinosad worked fine last year but they do not seem to mind it anymore. Been using soap spray on plants in veg and going to try diatomaceous Earth on soil surface.

Your OG looks beautiful either way DST!


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow man love that og kush it is just sooooooo frosty she looks done btw she has that orange tinge what day is she on?


Thanks greenfirekilla, she's def almost ready, I flushed this morning so will leave another week - crop next weekend - which will take her over 9 weeks (get those nice heavy nugs.)

Thanks hayduke as well.

Well here is one of my headbands also at 8 weeks flowering - Uploaded a whole load of bud porn in my journal this morning as well:


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Or the fooking western thrips? (or just age!) They seem to be everywhere this year in socal. I found most veggies at the nursery had a few here and there. Spinosad worked fine last year but they do not seem to mind it anymore. Been using soap spray on plants in veg and going to try diatomaceous Earth on soil surface.
> 
> Your OG looks beautiful either way DST!


 Interga:- I have had some real probs with the og kush, I LST'd them and they have been getting mildew on the leaves (the top leaves also yellowed on my previous grow toward the end so that doesn't worry me)....so i have been treating the mildew with silinal. the buds are okay luckily enough. it's strange that is hasn't effected my headband plants. stopping with the og for a while.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 10, 2009)

hey guys, i got two 600 in two tents so i cant post my pride but i am proud of all of u guys. healthy plants for the 400 club!!!!


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 10, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> hello all,
> Now starting week 7,
> they are done now but im waitin for some amber trichomes so im leavin dem there until then, so not long now
> hant had no problems all week!
> ...



plants look great. What strain is that? How long from start to finish? Where they clones or seeds?


----------



## STANDOX (Oct 10, 2009)

i have used 400 wt lighting for many season and as a recreadtional grower i have never be dissatisfied by resualts although i steeped but to a 600 wt for flowering lighting of this size is sufficent to achevice decent buds when harvest rolls around.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 10, 2009)

DST said:


> Thanks greenfirekilla, she's def almost ready, I flushed this morning so will leave another week - crop next weekend - which will take her over 9 weeks (get those nice heavy nugs.)
> 
> Thanks hayduke as well.
> 
> Well here is one of my headbands also at 8 weeks flowering - Uploaded a whole load of bud porn in my journal this morning as well:





DST said:


> Interga:- I have had some real probs with the og kush, I LST'd them and they have been getting mildew on the leaves (the top leaves also yellowed on my previous grow toward the end so that doesn't worry me)....so i have been treating the mildew with silinal. the buds are okay luckily enough. it's strange that is hasn't effected my headband plants. stopping with the og for a while.


Dude your headband looks sic! Is it the 707? I have been growing headband for a year now, it is my favorite plant. The smoke is excellent, she is strong enough to hold up her own weight AND....she is so freaking powdery mildew resistant! An acquaintance traded me some LA conf and skunk kush clones that brought the wonderful PM into the garden (my veggies get it too so it would have made it in on it's own) I trashed them quick, but not before it took up residence. Ak-48 was real susceptible and not super potent, so she got thrown out of the rotation, My Hijack is lightly susceptible, but will fight it to see the first smoke. My K-train is VERY susceptible to PM, but is so potent, I have been resisting getting rid of her.

In the midst of all this...the headband is immune. She can be surrounded by others with it and gets none. I do not even bother to treat them. I freaking love her!

Note I treat with 1T baking soda, 1T Dr Bronner's soap, 1T organic hemp seed oil in a gallon of water. I will be upping the baking soda and reducing the other two to experiment (after some veggie gardening reading)
This (with hort oil or light veg oil and dish soap) is known as the "Cornell Formula" developed as an organic fungicide by the Universities Ag dept. The oil and the soap are also effective pesticides.

Going over to you journal to see some headband pics...


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 10, 2009)

DST said:


> Interga:- I have had some real probs with the og kush, I LST'd them and they have been getting mildew on the leaves (the top leaves also yellowed on my previous grow toward the end so that doesn't worry me)....so i have been treating the mildew with silinal. the buds are okay luckily enough. it's strange that is hasn't effected my headband plants. stopping with the og for a while.


at least they're not messin up your buds. I was in the same boat with my nutrient burn last harvest, but it all turned out ok. The headband probly just has a higher resistance to the mildew than the other strains, so thats always a good thing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## captiankush (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all,


Here is my setup, 3x3x5 tent with a 400 W HPS.







I just switched to 12/12 on these beauties


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 10, 2009)

hey guys how many big girls can you fit under a 400?


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 10, 2009)

maxamus1 said:


> hey guys how many big girls can you fit under a 400?


depends on your setup. Usually the rough coverage of a 400w is 3ftx3ft. You can easily sea of green 9-18 plants. I personally Scrog 6 plants, and If I wanted, could get the same results off of 4. I would say that 4-6 is the average though.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 10, 2009)

Im in the stages of finding out which pot size will give the highest yield in total I currently have 25 plants in 4 litre pots under a single 400W HPS then Ill try 16 x 6.5 litre pots then 9 x 11 litre pots all will be grown in Biobizz soil & nutes.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 10, 2009)

sounds like a plan. Nothing like first hand knowledge of what works best.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 10, 2009)

and i thought my six lowryders were something  you got it going on really good with your 25 plants



iloveit said:


> Im in the stages of finding out which pot size will give the highest yield in total I currently have 25 plants in 4 litre pots under a single 400W HPS then Ill try 16 x 6.5 litre pots then 9 x 11 litre pots all will be grown in Biobizz soil & nutes.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 10, 2009)

Unfortunately I have a medium yielding strain Blueberry but I have C99 & Blue Moonshine seedlings so hopefully Ill have a better yield with them.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 10, 2009)

so i should be alright doing 4 or 5 big girls then cool deal.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 10, 2009)

yes, I could easily fill my 3ftx3ft screen with 4 plants, but I use 6 just in case.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 10, 2009)

btw let me just say fuck g-13 seeds. 1 out of 3 germed, then it died 4 days later.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 10, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> plants look great. What strain is that? How long from start to finish? Where they clones or seeds?


thanks lonleysmoka, 
unfortunatly,  im unaware of the strain, i got the seeds out of a bag of just regular street quality shit, nothing special but wot i have grown from this seed is nothing ive ever smoked before! very strange  like sum kind of mutant seed offspring!  
grown in regular soil from my garden! and mostly rain water.
they have been going for around 13/14 weeks now in total, roughly 6/7 weeks in flower, that is a rough estimate tho as i never took dates because i wasnt sure they would turn out this good!
so they could of been goin for longer, but i no when they will be ready for me, so this isnt a prob. gotta wait for the amber trichs! there are sum on the bud but not many at all, how long do you think it would take for that narcotic stone? they are nice and hard already but like i said, just waiting for the amber light!



.G4J.


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 10, 2009)

400w on top 
70w on the sides
White Widow
2 weeks into 12/12


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 10, 2009)

maxamus1 said:


> so i should be alright doing 4 or 5 big girls then cool deal.


Ive seen you mention BIG a couple times already. If you want BIG girls you will need to veg them longer than most people around here do.

How BIG are we talking here? 4 feet tall? 5 feet? It is possible to put 4 or 5 BIG girls around the same light. I do it all the time.

Also, have you considered going vertical? I went vertical earlier this year and Ive never looked back. I veg my girls for about 2 months and then throw them into the flower room with my 400 watter hanging vertically. Its a creation of beauty my friend.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 10, 2009)

i have looked into going vertical but this is my first grow. so maybe after a couple more and i might try it. yeah i want to veg for two months or so maybe six week. i want to get the most out of three girls as i can.


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 10, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Ive seen you mention BIG a couple times already. If you want BIG girls you will need to veg them longer than most people around here do.
> 
> How BIG are we talking here? 4 feet tall? 5 feet? It is possible to put 4 or 5 BIG girls around the same light. I do it all the time.
> 
> Also, have you considered going vertical? I went vertical earlier this year and Ive never looked back. I veg my girls for about 2 months and then throw them into the flower room with my 400 watter hanging vertically. Its a creation of beauty my friend.


Big T, I vegg for two months as you can see from what I posted earlier.
Whats this Vertical you speak of?

Just hanging the bulb with no reflector?

Besides heat not being trapped under reflector what are some benefits 
~~Joe~~


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 10, 2009)

The reason I went vertical is because I use 5 gallon buckets fill with Fox Farm's Ocean Forrest. The buckets themselves take up more room than 3 x 3, and when the plants get BIG they also get BUSHY. So thats extra space in between the buckets. 

In the set up I have it made sense to go vertical with the 400 watter. I added a few extra top lights just because I had them sitting around. 

There are many ways to grow, just find the way that suits you best.

Good luck - BTF


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 10, 2009)

Bunch of Headband pics, K-Train, Hijack, and babies.


----------



## groputillor (Oct 10, 2009)

Never saw the 400watt club before. Subscribed. First grow. I'll post pics of my Super Silver Haze soon. It's still 30 days from harvest but lookin mighty tasty. But gotta go now to chop my semi guerilla plant and clip her up. SWEET! 
Peace


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Dude your headband looks sic! Is it the 707? I have been growing headband for a year now, it is my favorite plant. The smoke is excellent, she is strong enough to hold up her own weight AND....she is so freaking powdery mildew resistant! An acquaintance traded me some LA conf and skunk kush clones that brought the wonderful PM into the garden (my veggies get it too so it would have made it in on it's own) I trashed them quick, but not before it took up residence. Ak-48 was real susceptible and not super potent, so she got thrown out of the rotation, My Hijack is lightly susceptible, but will fight it to see the first smoke. My K-train is VERY susceptible to PM, but is so potent, I have been resisting getting rid of her.
> 
> In the midst of all this...the headband is immune. She can be surrounded by others with it and gets none. I do not even bother to treat them. I freaking love her!
> 
> ...


I got my headband seeds from a bag bought from a coffeeshop - no distinction given as to whether it was 707 or not...so not sure.

Seems to be very mildew resistant. Interesting to see someone else with the same experience.

And I would say you got some amazing looking frosties yourself Hayback. Will also be stoppin by your seldom seen grow


Hey Interga, I stopped by your journal, looks the nuts as well. Also read your difficulties.....this growing lark, "it's not rocket science" (one of my old directors favourite sayings on a Friday), but it's damn near close


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks for checkin out the grow. Wish it could always go perfect, but then what would you learn? Just glad It all keeps working out somehow. Really gotta mess things up bad to not get a harvest. But all I'm hoping for is to kill off these spider mites when this grow is done. Doing the full tear down and bleach wash, followed by a bug bomb, and then another, and then 1 more bleach run and then fresh mylar. Hopefully that will ditch them for good. I am also cutting clones and re-growing my mothers to ensure my new upcomming veg area will be mite free.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 11, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> thanks for checkin out the grow. Wish it could always go perfect, but then what would you learn? Just glad It all keeps working out somehow. Really gotta mess things up bad to not get a harvest. But all I'm hoping for is to kill off these spider mites when this grow is done. Doing the full tear down and bleach wash, followed by a bug bomb, and then another, and then 1 more bleach run and then fresh mylar. Hopefully that will ditch them for good. I am also cutting clones and re-growing my mothers to ensure my new upcomming veg area will be mite free.


A few weeks after your "bug bomb" get some ladybugs...if nothing else, they are cute and friendly to have in the garden...as they starve to death (they are picky and do not seem to enjoy F. gnats or Thrips. Also an oil spray or soap spray will kill the spider mites.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 11, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Big T, I vegg for two months as you can see from what I posted earlier.
> Whats this Vertical you speak of?
> 
> Just hanging the bulb with no reflector?
> ...


Hey Joe, sorry man but I didnt see your post until now. And yeah, I saw your plants from earlier, they look great man!!!

I hang my bulb vertically in a cooltube, no reflector. No heat.

And yeah you can fit up to 15 average sized plants around the same 400 watter. Here, check InBudWeTrust's journal https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/70310-vertical-grow-400-watt-hps.html

Also, if you do decide to go vertical you should also check into topsy turvey tomato growers/ They help maximize space too!!




post script, It does not affect the plant at all if the bulb is vertical compared to horizontal. Ive done both methods and I love the results with vertical... Im never going back!!!


----------



## smokinguns (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree with the vertical. Looks to me commercial growers do the same with great results.


----------



## sweetgod420 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 12, 2009)

PPP x Sour Diesel at 14 days of 12/12


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw a pic of some New York Power Diesel in full bud today. That shit looks amazing GL with your grow dude.


----------



## sugarless high (Oct 12, 2009)

nice setup


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 13, 2009)

hello again fellow 400watt lovers
plants are coming down this weekend and should be ready for december!!!
cutting em a week early than i said but i think they would be better that way.
slightly worried though the buds are changing more and more purple every day, it was just the leaves but now it is the actual bud that is changing colour? i will post the best pics i have of this, but im only using my phone cam so not the best shots for detail etc.....
first pic is of a bud on the lower branch, alot greener than those on the top and closer. the fifth pic is of my other lady
if anyone knows if this is cool, +rep, 
DAY TEMP: 25-30 degrees
NIGHT TEMP: 17-20 degrees
HUMIDITY: 40%-55%
Dont know the strain either.
got two fans blowin in there. not 24/7 but they switch on for an hour then off for an hour at night and on all day, so i dont think its mold, doesnt look like mold.
many thanks
peace
.G4J.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

She looks dank as f**k. great grow joe.^^^^


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 13, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> She looks dank as f**k. great grow joe.^^^^


thanks lonleysmoka, makes my mouth water everytime i check on em'  what would your opinion be on the purple??


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dude let 'em go purple thats bag appeal x10 right there man. I wouldn't chop now give them an extra week to turn purple mane you got lucky right there.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 13, 2009)

PURPLE IS GOOD JOE!!!! It might become more sweet, and will be better eye candy.... i would kill to get purple buds


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 13, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> PURPLE IS GOOD JOE!!!! It might become more sweet, and will be better eye candy.... i would kill to get purple buds


Good good, puts my mind at ease,
nice one greenearth & greenfirekilla. dont mind too much about bag appeal as its all for me!!! although my bro almost creams himself when he see tha bud like dat!!


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

Yea Joe you got a nice strain there......glad for you. I hate the fact that purple weed is more of a bag appeal for some people. It doesn't mean the weed is any better as we all know here but damn novice smokers. lol I wanna see this bad girl when she is all finished up! 


Happy Growings and better smoking


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 13, 2009)

They're turning purple b/c of those low temps you have at lights off. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Oct 13, 2009)

first week of flowering, ak48 and white rhino


----------



## aagiants1 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm running a 400watt nextgen digital ballast, hortilux eye hps..The church seems to be a good strain...I harvested a little over 4 ozs...not bad, with a little lst, she would've gave more...Turned purple the last week or two...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 13, 2009)

AAgaints:Wow those nugs are super silver there bro nice job  and ya that purple is looking great!!!

That querkle from subcool is supposed to be STRAIGHT fire though and its purp it just depends on what type of purp it is. I wanna grow a couple different purple strains. Next year I think I'm gonna do it haha. That bluemoonshine looks killer as well and is supposed to super potent.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 13, 2009)

And here are some of my pics. They are week 6 in pics first pic is 5 days before so at day 38. Just for size comparison.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 14, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> I'm running a 400watt nextgen digital ballast, hortilux eye hps..The church seems to be a good strain...I harvested a little over 4 ozs...not bad, with a little lst, she would've gave more...Turned purple the last week or two...


looking tasty man,
just had a shipment of the church come in but it dint look nufink like yours tho! Thats the prob with peeps growin outdoors over here and not gettin an early finisher.....i keep tellin dem....... it toooo damn cold this time of year!!!!!


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 14, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> And here are some of my pics. They are week 6 in pics first pic is 5 days before so at day 38. Just for size comparison.


nice girls greenfire, when you cut em' down, do you hang them in your growroom with lights off??

thanks for everyones opinions, i will give +rep but it seems i have to spread some round first!!
so im off to see some other grows..


----------



## groputillor (Oct 14, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Never saw the 400watt club before. Subscribed. First grow. I'll post pics of my Super Silver Haze soon. It's still 30 days from harvest but lookin mighty tasty. But gotta go now to chop my semi guerilla plant and clip her up. SWEET!
> Peace


K so here's the lineup:
400watt digi switchable ballast
175cfm exhaust fan
Closet tent not much bigger than 2'x2'

I started with 6 but quickly realized I would have to cut it to four. 

Here they are. Kinda sequenced with dates. They're _so_ dense. I didn't expect that with a 400w. They were stretched out clones my friend didn't want and I was broke. Brought em back to life.

Check em out.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 14, 2009)

Good going bro, let us know the harvest weight when there done.


----------



## sryhadud (Oct 14, 2009)

Great work .. really informative .. and thanks a lot for sharing ..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 14, 2009)

I hang them upside down from a hanger and put them in the back of closet. I'll have a fan blowing above them to circulate the air better. I can't dry in the tent cause as soon as I cut the big girl the clone is going in for a two week veg under the hid and then flip 12/12.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2009)

groputillor said:


> K so here's the lineup:
> 400watt digi switchable ballast
> 175cfm exhaust fan
> Closet tent not much bigger than 2'x2'
> ...


Great work G!






And a little sample of og kush. I cut this bud around 2 weeks ago, i am cropping on Sat. so this bud was cut at 7+ weeks, still smellin good. just blasted a  and I am really looking forward to cropping the others with 2 weeks extra....


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 14, 2009)

Whew I hope my og cross turns out atleast something like those nugs. I'm sure it will. 7weeks huh? I'm taking all mine to 9 atleast to get those super dense nuggets.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Whew I hope my og cross turns out atleast something like those nugs. I'm sure it will. 7weeks huh? I'm taking all mine to 9 atleast to get those super dense nuggets.


its not bad for 7 weeks....the effect is wearing off now (about 40 minutes) - But i only took that bud off, the girls are coming down at the weekend and that is 9 weeks - they are super full to bursting and full of amber trichs at 9 weeks so its looking good for the chop. will post up results when finished drying it.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok I gotcha. Ya I was planning on doing the same. I need some damn bud mane hahaha. I guess I only got another couple weeks. I'll snip a small bud this sunday and dry it to smoke on till I harvest.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ok I gotcha. Ya I was planning on doing the same. I need some damn bud mane hahaha. I guess I only got another couple weeks. I'll snip a small bud this sunday and dry it to smoke on till I harvest.


 you know thats a good idea..and as i say, pretty damn good even at 7wks.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hell ya it is. I want to get stoned mane. I smoked my last little chunk of nug last night and now I'm wishing I would've saved it for today.... Oh well I'll be fine. Did you quick dry those nugs are just dry natural?


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Hell ya it is. I want to get stoned mane. I smoked my last little chunk of nug last night and now I'm wishing I would've saved it for today.... Oh well I'll be fine. Did you quick dry those nugs are just dry natural?


 sorry g, had to go out earlier, (wine course - it's brilliant) i actually hung it up to dry for the last week & 1/2....so natural.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 14, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I hang them upside down from a hanger and put them in the back of closet. I'll have a fan blowing above them to circulate the air better. I can't dry in the tent cause as soon as I cut the big girl the clone is going in for a two week veg under the hid and then flip 12/12.


cool cool, when these finished, startin my next lot in january so will be using the tent to dry.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 14, 2009)

/I\
] [


----------



## Dr.Chef (Oct 14, 2009)

hey im getting ready to start a 400w grow and im wondering what you think i will need for proper ventilation?


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2009)

Tasty streats in store joe.....lekker. top job geez


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2009)

Dr.Chef said:


> hey im getting ready to start a 400w grow and im wondering what you think i will need for proper ventilation?


 welcome dr chef, it depends on what sort of space you are groing in, the surrounding environment to the grow area, etc, etc. if you are growing with a 400 there are plenty of journals on here that explain their systems, just click and learn bud. good luck


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 14, 2009)

DST said:


> Tasty streats in store joe.....lekker. top job geez


thanks man, well chuffed at how well she turned out, and to top it off, manged to get a seed out of some ''church'' i got hold of and it sprouted today!! 
planted it straight into the soil and 3days later it popped up! i will post some pics 2mora, it will have to come down tho unless i find a trustworthy home for her  
as soon as she sprouted i thought, F**K.................i should of labelled it and stored it instead of planting it in a fit of excitment, without thinkin ahead!! oh well, 
anyway, gettin real excited now harvest is coming!!!! 


.G4J.


----------



## proudstoner (Oct 14, 2009)

hey guys sorry thread jack but i just found this for sale on craigslist for 25 bucks it looks like a hps i called the guy he said he does not know how many watts or what kind it is he said i looks like a street light and xtra brite so is it worth it


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 14, 2009)

DST: Gotcha ya its much better natural dry than in the microwave or something but shit when you haven't smoked in a good bit a bowl of the quick dry shit isn't that bad.

Grow4Joe: Ya man sounds good I got to be done growing by the end of jan. until about july of 2010 got a baby coming so gonna have a lot of out of town traffic. I don't even wanna deal with anything about finding weed plants so I got get as much as I can out of these next three months.

Proud Stoner: That looks like a 150 maybe a 250. Not a 400. You just got check the bulb see what it is. But yes that will grow plants well enough.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 14, 2009)

there are ones that cost the same from major hardware stores that cost jus the same if not a dollar less



proudstoner said:


> hey guys sorry thread jack but i just found this for sale on craigslist for 25 bucks it looks like a hps i called the guy he said he does not know how many watts or what kind it is he said i looks like a street light and xtra brite so is it worth it


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 14, 2009)

hi iv had my in flower a week can u tell they r going in flower


----------



## groputillor (Oct 15, 2009)

DST said:


> Great work G!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





iloveit said:


> Good going bro, let us know the harvest weight when there done.





sryhadud said:


> Great work .. really informative .. and thanks a lot for sharing ..


Thanks all! Now I got a noob question, cuz I'm a noob lol. Super Silver is supposed to be a 70 day flower, and I should have 26 days left right now. But it doesn't look that way. The most recent pic I posted before is 5 days ago. Have a look now. They're really getting orange, and one is clearly
maturing even earlier than the others - upper fans beginning to yellow, much more orange, more amber and milky than others. I had just begun gravity right before I noticed all this and I wanted to give at least two doses before flushing, but I showed pics to an experienced grower who helps me sometimes and he said I should start flushing cause they're almost ready, even though that means they would finish 10 days _earlier_ than what seed sites claim. The mantra I hear on RIU is that you always _add_ 10 days or so to what seed sites say.

Okay finally getting to the question, what would you do? Is it common/possible for any strains to really be ready 10 days early? I trust the other guy's judgement, just want a few more opinions before I decide


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Thanks all! Now I got a noob question, cuz I'm a noob lol. Super Silver is supposed to be a 70 day flower, and I should have 26 days left right now. But it doesn't look that way. The most recent pic I posted before is 5 days ago. Have a look now. They're really getting orange, and one is clearly
> maturing even earlier than the others - upper fans beginning to yellow, much more orange, more amber and milky than others. I had just begun gravity right before I noticed all this and I wanted to give at least two doses before flushing, but I showed pics to an experienced grower who helps me sometimes and he said I should start flushing cause they're almost ready, even though that means they would finish 10 days _earlier_ than what seed sites claim. The mantra I hear on RIU is that you always _add_ 10 days or so to what seed sites say.
> 
> Okay finally getting to the question, what would you do? Is it common/possible for any strains to really be ready 10 days early? I trust the other guy's judgement, just want a few more opinions before I decide








Looking at this one, I would leave it G. Whatever happens it isn't going to hurt it. There are still loads of white hairs on this. the calyx's will also fatten out over the next 10 days. you will def still get a great bit of weed if you cut it now...but your choice. Just keep monitoring. 

When you mention Amber, are you talking about the Trich's? Do you have a microscope? that's the best way to tell, and even then it's a matter of personal preference. More milky than amber, higher buzz, more amber, couchy buzz....as a general rule


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2009)

And this is one of my girls which will have its last day of sun (light) today, then darkness until Saturday when I crop.

p.s the right one actually grows sideways like that....


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 15, 2009)

hi iv had my in flower a week can u tell they r going in flowerdo i need any thing to force thm into flower i do the12/12 but nothin


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> hi iv had my in flower a week can u tell they r going in flowerdo i need any thing to force thm into flower i do the12/12 but nothin


 any pics? it can take up to 10 days for flowers/stigmas to appear. you don't need to do anything, just switch to 12/12


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 15, 2009)

ok becos i started them on 12/12 yea then put them 18 now 12 this make diffreac thre about 3 foot


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> ok becos i started them on 12/12 yea then put them 18 now 12 this make diffreac thre about 3 foot


 Swapping them from 12/12 then to 18/6 is not going to be a disaster, but they need to be on constant 12/12 for them to start flowering (if they are indoors)...if you then up the light time to 18 this will confuse/stress the plants i would have thought. 

IMO, once they are on 12/12, as long as the light you use is decreasing in time (like the natural sun over a season, the plants should be okay and will flower)
3 foot is more than big enough to go into flower (again IMO)


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 15, 2009)

DST said:


> Swapping them from 12/12 then to 18/6 is not going to be a disaster, but they need to be on constant 12/12 for them to start flowering (if they are indoors)...if you then up the light time to 18 this will confuse/stress the plants i would have thought.
> 
> IMO, once they are on 12/12, as long as the light you use is decreasing in time (like the natural sun over a season, the plants should be okay and will flower)
> 3 foot is more than big enough to go into flower (again IMO)


so will i get a gd yard out of them m8


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 15, 2009)

so have i done gd for my first go then they were just bag seeds and man they grew there in 55lt tubs one in each ya


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 15, 2009)

When you start seeds on 12/12 its gonna take up to 30 days for the plant to start flowering. It still needs to grow and mature like a baby. You pretty much screwed yourself by switching the lights back to 18/6 be patient damn it you can't grow bud in a week mane.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 15, 2009)

does anybody in here recommend getting a tent to use my 400MH/HPS in? Ive been thinking about getting a small one for stealth purposes but havent heard much on them


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah a tent would be awesome to use man, the only thing is that you might need a stronger exhaust fan since it is in a more confined area. Check out GrowLab brans tents, here is a link: http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/Items.asp?Mc=HOMEBOX&iTpStatus=1&Tp=


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 15, 2009)

Mine is a grow lab. Its the second smallest they have. Its 2'2"x2'2"x5'3". I have to use two exhaust fans to compensate for the heat in such a small area. No intake fan just use the passive intake ports to suck air through. Its a good idea, I paid 160.00 out the door for mine at my local hydro shop.


----------



## Blunted247 (Oct 15, 2009)

peep out the girls..let me kno how its lookn??? this is the first grow..

400 watt hps
fox farm bb,tb, beastie blooomz, and soon to add cha ching...

ne1 kno when the perfect time to add cha ching would be???? im week 5 now.....

im not expecting an exact amount but whats a yield lookn at based on how they are lookin in these pix so farr???????? 

holla at me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 15, 2009)

cool.. thanks for the link tom... I have 3 small lowriders under a 400HPS and its inside a walk in closet.. its not the ideal setup.. well i had inspections come thru recently and almost discover my setup so im looking for something more concealed then just leaving them out in the open on the floor of my furnace/closet room... is there any other type of grow tents that look more concealed.. maybe like a portable closet or a piece of furnuture that wouldnt look alarming if the inspectors come thru again and see it in my room?

+ rep for the link... those look good and similiar to what im lookin for


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 15, 2009)

you need to add that cha ching right now man... dont use too much cause its 100X potent then normal nutes

the local hydro man told me that the cha ching is the main thing for the flowering and if i dont use the other two then i should use it from the initial stage of flowering.. i know u got the other two but by lookin at them huge buds i would suggest useing it now... one pinch is easly 1000 ppms in a gallon of water



Blunted247 said:


> peep out the girls..let me kno how its lookn??? this is the first grow..
> 
> 400 watt hps
> fox farm bb,tb, beastie blooomz, and soon to add cha ching...
> ...


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 15, 2009)

is that tent a dual chamber? also how much do those fans cost... i seen them at the shop for 100 bucks.. can they be put inside the tent?



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Mine is a grow lab. Its the second smallest they have. Its 2'2"x2'2"x5'3". I have to use two exhaust fans to compensate for the heat in such a small area. No intake fan just use the passive intake ports to suck air through. Its a good idea, I paid 160.00 out the door for mine at my local hydro shop.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 15, 2009)

Dual Chamber??? No its just a small straight shooter looking tent. I have one of those stanely blowers from walmart that I rigged for a 6". And than a growbright 4" fan from htg. I'm gonna buy another stanely blower next year to replace the old one I have now. I might just get two of them and use the 4" as an intake fan at night. I live in the south so heat is a major issue for me and with such a confined space the 400 pounds out heat.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 15, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> cool.. thanks for the link tom... I have 3 small lowriders under a 400HPS and its inside a walk in closet.. its not the ideal setup.. well i had inspections come thru recently and almost discover my setup so im looking for something more concealed then just leaving them out in the open on the floor of my furnace/closet room... is there any other type of grow tents that look more concealed.. maybe like a portable closet or a piece of furnuture that wouldnt look alarming if the inspectors come thru again and see it in my room?
> 
> + rep for the link... those look good and similiar to what im lookin for


Look into these. They should have something to set you up.http://www.homegrown-hydroponics.com/


----------



## groputillor (Oct 15, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> ok becos i started them on 12/12 yea then put them 18 now 12 this make diffreac thre about 3 foot


Wait, you're flipping indoor plants to 12/12 when they are 3 feet tall? Are you gonna have enough room for them to stretch to double or triple that size?



DST said:


> Looking at this one, I would leave it G. Whatever happens it isn't going to hurt it. There are still loads of white hairs on this. the calyx's will also fatten out over the next 10 days. you will def still get a great bit of weed if you cut it now...but your choice. Just keep monitoring.
> 
> When you mention Amber, are you talking about the Trich's? Do you have a microscope? that's the best way to tell, and even then it's a matter of personal preference. More milky than amber, higher buzz, more amber, couchy buzz....as a general rule


Okay I think I was pretty lit last night, and really tired. I'm not wanting to cut _right_ now. I was thinking I should start flushing on my next watering, friday. Then flush for 2 weeks, or until the PPM of the runoff is very low, or both, _then_ cut. 

Ya the trichs. I only have a $10 mic but it goes to 100x (radioshack). There's def some amber in there. I let my outdoor Green Crack go way too long cuz I was afraid of makin the common noob mistake of cutting too early just cuz it looks good. So I just wanna be somewhere closer to the optimum window of picking time this time. _And_ I want to have left myself plenty of time to flush. It doesn't look like I'll get all that much off these anyway, so I'm not looking to push nutes till the last second. I just want to get a great smoke now. So would you flush soon? Not just DST, anyone answer.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 15, 2009)

Grow4Joe: Ya man sounds good I got to be done growing by the end of jan. until about july of 2010 got a baby coming so gonna have a lot of out of town traffic. I don't even wanna deal with anything about finding weed plants so I got get as much as I can out of these next three months.



[/QUOTE]

i know exactly how you feel man, 
the missus just gave birth to my son two weeks ago and my paranoia has gone through tha roof!!! once these dried, its a cool off period til jan.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 15, 2009)

DST said:


> And this is one of my girls which will have its last day of sun (light) today, then darkness until Saturday when I crop.
> 
> p.s the right one actually grows sideways like that....


DAMN MAN!!
dat is tha sh*t rite there...
what strain is that?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow ya you got some guts. She is due sometime in march-april so I don't want to be pushing it growing during those times. I'd rether just wait it out.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 15, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow ya you got some guts. She is due sometime in march-april so I don't want to be pushing it growing during those times. I'd rether just wait it out.


YES!!! i recomend that you wait!!!
the first few weeks are the craziest, all the people comin round, in and out, and all you can do is bite your nails! its not worth the hassle at all, especially when a kid is involved, 
it has already died down here now so i have cooled down abit, but its always safe with a cool off period. 

couple of update pics of the last week, then a weekend of darkness and then.......... HARVEST!!!!! 


.G4J.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 15, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Wait, you're flipping indoor plants to 12/12 when they are 3 feet tall? Are you gonna have enough room for them to stretch to double or triple that size?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strain and how long have they been flowering for? I would say shoot for about 50% amber trichs. But its all up to you.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> DAMN MAN!!
> dat is tha sh*t rite there...
> what strain is that?


 OG Kush - i just updated the last pics of them b4 crop in my journal -


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 15, 2009)

so i hav a 4 foot clar from top of plants and ys just5 days in 12/12 now thr 3 foot tall y is that not gd will thr be mutch yield comin of thee 3 plants


----------



## chronichaze (Oct 15, 2009)

Had to Join this club! Here are some pics of my 5 plants 1 week 12/12 under my 430w son argo


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 15, 2009)

Grow4Joe: Ya mane I hear ya I don't even want to deal with the stress. I'm also gonna have out of town family so man will there be people here. I'm just hoping I get enough from these next to runs to hold me through. 

jayada1: dude you gotta have some pics and mane quiting spamming, this is like the 4th thread I've seen you post that in. Start your own thread and get some traffic bro. I'm not hating but your description doesn't say shit bro.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 15, 2009)

chronichaze said:


> Had to Join this club! Here are some pics of my 5 plants 1 week 12/12 under my 430w son argo


Nice looking grow dude just one question
Is your room wider than it is deep? From that picture it looks like it is...
You would have much better light coverage for your plants if you rotated your reflector 90°


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 15, 2009)

sos bnn tarlkin to a blok in here and athr forums ya just doing what i was told sos m8t new 2 this ill have pics tonight


----------



## chronichaze (Oct 15, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Nice looking grow dude just one question
> Is your room wider than it is deep? From that picture it looks like it is...
> You would have much better light coverage for your plants if you rotated your reflector 90°


Yes right now it is but only because I just transplanted them into bigger pots and had to make more room. Also I havent had much time to mess around. Also they are on a shelf that removes very easily so they will be getting lowered pretty soon. Also will be fixing the width issue.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 15, 2009)

Jayada1: Its straight mane just get the pics. Pictures are worth 1000 words.


----------



## Grownewibe (Oct 15, 2009)

What Strain is it


----------



## groputillor (Oct 15, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> What strain and how long have they been flowering for? I would say shoot for about 50% amber trichs. But its all up to you.


It's Super Silver Haze. Induced flowering 45 days ago, so it should have 25 days left, 70 total according to seed sites. If I _do _begin flushing tomorrow, then I'd be cutting probably 10 to 5 days early. If I find that's too early when I get there, I can always just keep them going on just R/O water. If I push nutes for too long, I may get _slightly_ bigger buds with _a few_ more trichs, but I also risk leaving not enough time for a proper flush and ending up with buds that taste funny or more buds that are _tooooo _heavy. did that to my first plant, both mistakes, somehow. Still great bud, just tastes funny, not like it smells.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> sos bnn tarlkin to a blok in here and athr forums ya just doing what i was told sos m8t new 2 this ill have pics tonight


I have to agree with Greefirekilla, I also saw your post on a few threads my friend. problem is if you don't have pics or your description is not clear enough, people won't help (because they don't want to give you wrong advise - or look stupid replying with the wrong thing.)

We are all here to help though buddy. Looking forward to those pics.



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Jayada1: Its straight mane just get the pics. Pictures are worth 1000 words.
> 
> A truer word never spoken.
> 
> ...


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 16, 2009)

Help!
my top buds are going crispy to the touch, their not burnt and the light isnt close, plus i got a fan at the top and bottom to circulate the air, does anyone no wether i should cut the top half off and continue to grow the bottom half? the bottom buds are nice.


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

hi ok got pics how i do this


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

this thm aseep ill take som when awak


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

u think mutch will com from thm


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

thm in coubord


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> thm in coubord


Hey Jayada, you looking good there. Healthy from what I can see. Just keep them under the 12/12 and they will show sign eventually. patience is needed.

What are they? seeds? clones, etc?

Keep growin J






Oh, and what sort of 400 have you got them under?


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

3 plants ya man and sumbam


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

bag seed ya


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking good. They gonna stretch and double if not triple in size you need to get a plan together to space them out a bit more so they don't grow all into each other. They are gonna start reaching for the sky the first 3 and a half weeks of 12/12 be prepared.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> bag seed ya


 Is there any sign of what they are yet? m/f?


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

u thin ill gt a gd yield out of thm if so how mutch u thin a guss lol


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

fmal ya lucky


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 16, 2009)

there is no way to tell mane you gotta be patient we don't know the strain or anything about it. the experience is where its at man not the yeild. have fun with this don't treat it like a job. Just roll with it. If all three are females your gonna get a good bit.


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

thrs littl brown hairs no balls


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

been feeding them femal hormons aswell ya so it helpd


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Brown hairs? They should be white if its just going into 12/12.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Female hormones??????? what the hell is that?


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

i now i dont gt it 12/12 about 5 days ya but thy had no light 4 24 hous 3 days ago


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 16, 2009)

hmmmmm ok dude you gotta wait its gonna be another like 50 something days until you harvest just take it one day at a time.


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

its calld lafemme it inhabces the female chances


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

so th brown hairs r it thn my cols start doing it to lol


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

lol u mix it in the watr ya


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

do i trim it at all


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

sos also 1 mor thing will thy fit in that coubard will thy get mutch bigr


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 16, 2009)

jayada chill out with all the posts, you can type it all into one post you know
When you type a million posts in a row you aren't going to get answered as easily and quickly as if you spoke like a normal person


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow mane you gotta start putting all this into one post its quite annoying. I've never heard of female hormones to help promote females. If its a female its a female and if its a male its a male. Don't trim your plants why would you just leave them be. And damn it start a journal man this is not the place to be asking all these questions.


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

sos how
u do that


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

so thy r doing gd tn ya first tim just tratd it lik a weed untill no ya so will it get mutch big thn what it is now m8 lol sos about it


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dude seriously put it in one freaking post. And yes they will get bigger, do some research make a journal and stopping spamming this thread man. Its like the 5th time you asked the same freaking question.


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

ok ok sos just no answr just rying to get it right yea ok ill do some reserch on how to do a journal on here
ya


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> sos how
> u do that


 I assume you mean start a thread and not put everything in one post? But gather your thoughts together and chill, this will be a long ride and waiting can be hard.

Just start a new thread within Grow journals. you can get most things done from your My Roll It up page.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 16, 2009)

jayada, quit spamming multiple threads with all the same nonsense. Start typing actual words and sentences, this isnt a text message, and as it has been told to you countless times on multiple threads no one can give or take any advice from an imaginary grow, up some pics.


----------



## kronic1989 (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone else love the 430W son Agro?


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

pics 3 pags back m8


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 16, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> Anyone else love the 430W son Agro?


I love mine. Which one are you using. I'm using the Phillips but gonna try the hornilux.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello again growers.
These are the last pics until monday, when i chop my girls down
There will be some  at first followed by alot of  &  and plenty of kiss-assfrom my friends! haha!

After much deliberation i have decided to go ahead and cut them after a weekend of darkness, i have noticed that they have bulged out alot this past week and i'm starting to think that maybe im slightly off with the 7 weeks, maybe they are 8/9, they look done, they look like how i like my steak...well done 
I got slightly worried earlier but because dem coming down monday i have decided not to worry....touch wood.....
Anyways i'm chuffed with the way they turned out and would like to thank those who helped me along my travels.....uh... thanks.
In january, im going to start a grow journal of my next crop, which was going to be big bang but I may change my mind and will be posting on here, thanks again to everyone....


.G 4 J.


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 16, 2009)

thy look gd hope min r lik that yea uv don a gd job


----------



## Reiss (Oct 16, 2009)

nice work G4J!

Never tried removing all the leaves before harvest. Is this called pop-corning? what are the benefits?

send me a nug


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 16, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> thy look gd hope min r lik that yea uv don a gd job


thanks man, just relax, take it easy with them and treat them good and you should get good results too man


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 16, 2009)

Reiss said:


> nice work G4J!
> 
> Never tried removing all the leaves before harvest. Is this called pop-corning? what are the benefits?
> 
> send me a nug


Thanks man 
To be honest with you i havent got a clue,
i read either in WW or on here that removing the fan leaves roughly 1/2 - 2/3 through flowering helps the buds grow better, wether this is true or not im not sure. So i thought i would remove most if not all the leaves i can in the last weeks and it doesnt seem to have done any harm, but im sure the leaves help get rid of all the nutes ect.. so i guess you have to flush well, which i have done, so we will see when they dried.
being my first grow i havent managed to experiment yet but im going to try fimming next time so still wont be able to tell!

If only that were possible!! the one and only thing i hate about this site................................................
not being able to sample everyones greenery!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks man
> To be honest with you i havent got a clue,
> i read either in WW or on here that removing the fan leaves roughly 1/2 - 2/3 through flowering helps the buds grow better, wether this is true or not im not sure. So i thought i would remove most if not all the leaves i can in the last weeks and it doesnt seem to have done any harm, but im sure the leaves help get rid of all the nutes ect.. so i guess you have to flush well, which i have done, so we will see when they dried.
> 
> ...


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 16, 2009)

DST said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/585262d1255720579-400w-club-show-off-your-dsc00667.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> different people seem to have different opinions about the removing of leaves..some are adamant not to, some think that is the way to go. personally I have never done an experiement to proove either incorrect. Does anyone know anyone who has?


Thanks man, it will be nice to smoke some decent green for _once_.



_*DST:* Does anyone know anyone who has?_

that is a good question man.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nugs look good G4J, with the bigger pots on your next grow you gonna get better results. Look into some training to ie. topping, fimming, LST, supercropping. These can all help you have a bunch of shoots and thus more bud. Of couse a bit more veg is required but well payed in the end.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 16, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> thy look gd hope min r lik that yea uv don a gd job


Dude really what up with you? I cant even read what you post. Its all gibberish. Try a complete sentence with all the words and letters. Maybe then I would take the time to read our question and offer you some help but for now its just a pain in the ass to even try to figure out what your trying to say.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 16, 2009)

PPP x Sour Diesel at 15 days 12/12







And now 5 days later...


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> PPP x Sour Diesel at 15 days 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> And now 5 days later...


 Diggitydank, a rather nice pair in your avatar!!! and a rather nice pair of plants!!!looking like its gonna be some nice fire for ya.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 17, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Nugs look good G4J, with the bigger pots on your next grow you gonna get better results. Look into some training to ie. topping, fimming, LST, supercropping. These can all help you have a bunch of shoots and thus more bud. Of couse a bit more veg is required but well payed in the end.


Thanks greenfirekilla  
looking forward to my next grow now i have a little bit of experience, and yes i will def look into some different techniques aswell, especially going to look into and most probably try next is the ''fimming'' technique. I dont know much about supercropping but damn....it sounds good 
i have to remind myself sometimes that there are other threads on here apart from the 400watt club that can help with these!!


----------



## Reiss (Oct 17, 2009)

grow4joe,
check out this fimming guide here going to try it on my White widow clone when she gets big enough.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 17, 2009)

Reiss said:


> grow4joe,
> check out this fimming guide here going to try it on my White widow clone when she gets big enough.


Cheers for the link Reiss, definatly going to try this on my next grow, dem plants looked evilish on there! 
Post some pics of your white widow when you FIM her.



.G4J.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 17, 2009)

Supercropping is where you pinch the stem and then fold the stem over. It may sound a bit harsh bit its supposed to make the bent stem explode with new growth. Fimming is a bit difficult to get the hang of. Topping is nice and easy just cut the top of and bam a week later you have multiple shoots.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 17, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Dude really what up with you? I cant even read what you post. Its all gibberish. Try a complete sentence with all the words and letters. Maybe then I would take the time to read our question and offer you some help but for now its just a pain in the ass to even try to figure out what your trying to say.


WTF I get neg rep for this? What a joke. Get yourself straightend out snd maybe someone will help you. I for one will not.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 17, 2009)

doctorD said:


> WTF I get neg rep for this? What a joke. Get yourself straightend out snd maybe someone will help you. I for one will not.


I thought only Elite members and mods could give negative rep?


----------



## doctorD (Oct 17, 2009)

the color is blue not green. isnt that neg rep?


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2009)

doctorD said:


> the color is blue not green. isnt that neg rep?


I would also like to know what blue means, I got one but without a name... from this thread.....


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have several blue with positive comments. So im sure its not bad.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 17, 2009)

Just had to cut down my two girls!
I awoke to find a strange smell coming from the tent, it did not smell like it should!
Anyways i thought why not just cut it down now, its not worth checking on monday to find all my bud has rotted, anyway i will post some pics when i get back, 
i checked the buds and found only a tiny bit of mold on a leaf and removed that section. Does anyone know how i can prevent mold during my drying time??
I have them hung in a 1x1x2m grow tent and some loose buds sitting on a paper towel on a stool in there to, it is cold in there, around 18 degrees and i cant get the radiator to work in the room for many a year now plus im pretty sure the room is haunted!...seriously!
i have a fan blowing in there and ive left the door skightly open on the tent but the light in the room is off, so its dark, anyone have any ideas or should they ok in there, hope this makes sense as im in a hurry, 
will post pics inabit,


.G4J.


----------



## groputillor (Oct 17, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Dual Chamber??? No its just a small straight shooter looking tent. I have one of those stanely blowers from walmart that I rigged for a 6". And than a growbright 4" fan from htg. I'm gonna buy another stanely blower next year to replace the old one I have now. I might just get two of them and use the 4" as an intake fan at night. I live in the south so heat is a major issue for me and with such a confined space the 400 pounds out heat.


Stanley Blower? Are those the small construction worker lookin fans with the rectangle vent? How did you incorporate it? Can you post a pic? I have major heat issues too. Are you able to keep your tent closed during light hours? Or do you have to be home twice a day, every day, at the same time, like me? 



DST said:


> grow4joe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man
> ...


----------



## groputillor (Oct 17, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Just had to cut down my two girls!
> I awoke to find a strange smell coming from the tent, it did not smell like it should!
> Anyways i thought why not just cut it down now, its not worth checking on monday to find all my bud has rotted, anyway i will post some pics when i get back,
> i checked the buds and found only a tiny bit of mold on a leaf and removed that section. Does anyone know how i can prevent mold during my drying time??
> ...


Monitor temp and hum. keep them just like grow conditions should be. i'm sure you knew that. Keep an eye on the bud that had the mold leaf. There are DEF spores on it. You might consider isloating it from the others.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 17, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Monitor temp and hum. keep them just like grow conditions should be. i'm sure you knew that. Keep an eye on the bud that had the mold leaf. There are DEF spores on it. You might consider isloating it from the others.


thanks for tha tip, the only way i can bring up the heat is by turning the light on for a while, but im sure there is not meant top be any light during drying, does the light affect the smoke??
when the light is on, i can controll the heat with my two fans but on the 12/12 at night its hard to keep temps up.
here are some pics, though no pics are mold shots, i will continue checking and if there are signs of more mold then i will upload some pics.


----------



## groputillor (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like a good amount, and good. Congrats. Light is indeed bad when drying. Light and excessive heat are the biggest enemies of THC when drying and curinng. Hang a light tight barrier between the light and the buds, using duct tape and either panda film or contractor plastic or mylar or really anything light tight. That way you can keep temps right and still dry there. Just keep circulation going too. And don't put fans right on them or they dry too fast. I accidently let some of my first buds dry out too fast and it sucks. All crumbly and crispy. You could always build a drying box and keep it in a room where temps are right. It's easy, you know how?


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 17, 2009)

If they are already molding, they will get a little worse while drying. If it is powdery mildew, and you just cut them, you could spray with H2O2. It will kill the mildew and let it dry before new spores erupt. And yes no direct fan for the dry...if you spray, then yes for a few hours lightly.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 17, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Looks like a good amount, and good. Congrats. Light is indeed bad when drying. Light and excessive heat are the biggest enemies of THC when drying and curinng. Hang a light tight barrier between the light and the buds, using duct tape and either panda film or contractor plastic or mylar or really anything light tight. That way you can keep temps right and still dry there. Just keep circulation going too. And don't put fans right on them or they dry too fast. I accidently let some of my first buds dry out too fast and it sucks. All crumbly and crispy. You could always build a drying box and keep it in a room where temps are right. It's easy, you know how?


thanks, yea it was a fair amount I thought, didnt weigh it all tho just the loose buds that i cut off the branch, all together those wieghed roughly 1 1/2 big ones. so all in all when dry im hoping for at least one bug un'.
I have opened the tent up, put a fan in the actual room and left my door open so hopefully the heat from the inside will warm the room up slightly, if all else fails then i may just cut all the buds off the branches and put them in my cuboard where it is warm but the smell will escape...
i have nothing i could use on me now for the light barrier but i am interested in how you make a dry box


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 17, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> If they are already molding, they will get a little worse while drying. If it is powdery mildew, and you just cut them, you could spray with H2O2. It will kill the mildew and let it dry before new spores erupt. And yes no direct fan for the dry...if you spray, then yes for a few hours lightly.


they arent really molding just one bud had a brown leaf, just didnt want to see my entire crop go down the pan. there isnt any white mildew either, 
whats your opinion on me cutting the buds off the remaining branches and then putting all the buds somewhere warmer, if this will help my plants, its the weekend so the smell is not that big of a problem,


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 17, 2009)

Groputillor: Yes the stanely fans from walmart with the rectangle blower end. There are a couple different ways to set it up. I choose the easy route that didn't require me to take the harness of the fan. I have a roll of hvac tape that is really super sticky. I just put my 6" ducting up to the fan intake and taped every bit of the ducting to the fan. It works awesome, I would post you a pic but I don't have the cam at the moment. Hit my journal maybe there is a pic in the beginning pages of it.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 17, 2009)

And also yes I have to be up at 930 every morning to close the intake vents and if I'm at work I get my old lady to open the intake ports at 930 that night. The lights come on at exactly 949 on my cell phone. I don't have to keep the tent unzipped during the day that would kinda defeat the purpose of the tent. Use every avalable cfm you have for exhaust. You'll just have to make sure your there every night before the lights turn off to close the vents. Its only hard the first week or two then it just becomes a schedule. At first I was battling heat issues but I wasn't accutally dumping my exhaust anywhere it was just recirculating in the closet. Now I have it set up to blow out the door I just have to keep the door open when the light is on. Then I have my bathroom fan on to suck all the hot air out of the room. The air coming out of the fan is most of the time pretty chilly occasionally when I smoke back there and have to shut the door I'll forget and it get pretty toasty but it fixes its self in less than 10 minutes. Anyways damn I'm fucking blazed hahaha I'm just talking away. Whew that kush is gonna be fucking fire mane that 47 day bud I cut last night is no joke and it was microwaved and two weeks early. Man in two weeks I'm gonna be a happy man.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 17, 2009)

This will may make it so you dont have to be home to close the vent. you just have to make a cover with a few angles so the light cant get through but air can. 

On my tent I just put a 6" duct in one of the lower round ports. I made it long enough so i can have a few turns in it to stop any light from bleeding back through it. My duct is actually doing double duty as I have all the wires for my lights and fans running through the duct. I can now keep the small side flaps closed at all times and have no temp problems. I just use a passive intake and have the filer dumping out a round port in the top.
Hope this helps


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 17, 2009)

If you're curious about using that Stanley blower, just search google for "stanley blower mod" and you'll find what you're looking for.

Hope that helps whoever was asking.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 17, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> they arent really molding just one bud had a brown leaf, just didnt want to see my entire crop go down the pan. there isnt any white mildew either,
> whats your opinion on me cutting the buds off the remaining branches and then putting all the buds somewhere warmer, if this will help my plants, its the weekend so the smell is not that big of a problem,


I hang the whole plant...and I like it cooler than hot. The slower the dry the better...but here it is dry in like 3 days, and the 3rd is in paper bags.


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 17, 2009)

hi guys nic pics ya her are my pics think its like day 6 in 12/12
things going gd had a solfa kinda smell in courbord all gd got more air intake now
lol if any one nows what the smell could of been would bee gd lol so if any one got any advic it be gd ty all


----------



## groputillor (Oct 17, 2009)

haha nice GFK! real stoney myself from a nug I cut off my super silver last night...2 weeks early. Two pees in a pod haha.
Anyone ever tried putting trim and stems into a jar of rubbing alcohol to make a topical pain reliever? It's awesome. I just used mine for the first time cuz I wrecked on my friend's dirt bike today and my ankle is almost numb. Doesn't get you stoned tho....shit I went to read email for a sec and just realized my ankle is totally numb now, no pain. I can't believe it works so good. stoked. 

GFK - you say use all cfm's for exhaust, but you must be using that blower for intake, no? I'm def gonna go buy one - maybe right now - and I think I'm gonna use it for intake to the light. I don't have a problem with keeping the schedule, I just want that next level of convenience. I want to be able to go visit friends in New York for three days and not worry about early morning light seeping in the window and hermying my girls. My roommates are dicks about doing anything for the plants (which is why I asked for a 20$ donation for a dub just now haha). I'm the kind of person who is always going places, so I need something more self sustaining. I have plans for a 3x4x7 box but I need to be sure I won't go over budget before I start. 
Hey, you said you're in a hot climate right? And no Air conditioner? Central Air? What is the max temp on most days when you get home? Avg temps? I ask because I'm building the box to house my AC and a large fan inside, but I'm thinking if I can seal it well and have an fresh passive intake and the 175 cfm on the exhaust, I may not need the AC to keep it under 78 in there.


----------



## groputillor (Oct 17, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I hang the whole plant...and I like it cooler than hot. The slower the dry the better...but here it is dry in like 3 days, and the 3rd is in paper bags.


I prob shoulda said that I didn't know what 18 degrees meant because I'm another lazy American, and ya I still havn't learned the metric system either lol. But I still think 64.4 F is a little low, isn't it? You want between 70 and 80, preferably the lower end. But that sounded much lower to me before - 18 - I'm sure you're prob fine.


----------



## groputillor (Oct 17, 2009)

grow4joe - a dry box is just any box that you can close, cardboard is said to be better than plastic but I doubt theres much difference. Just cut some holes on either side and put something in ther that you can hang the buds from. Or put a screen in there and lay them on it; you can fit more in there this way I find. Make sure not to have direct ventilation or light. vwa-la, dry box. I'm gonna hang my next ones in the grow room though. I think that might be better anyway.

DoctorD and
Diggity - awesome help, thanks. This is already my favorite thread ever on RIU. So stoked I found it. 

Thanks to GFK too, I think I forgot to say that.

Okay I'm a ghost. 

Peace


----------



## litljohn (Oct 17, 2009)

hey riu,i just got my med card,ive been a member for a while i just started my first legal grow with a new grow tent 400 watt hps light and inline fan with carbon scrubber.lots of nice strains.just started so i dont have pics yet but ill update real soon with pics


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 17, 2009)

groputillor said:


> I prob shoulda said that I didn't know what 18 degrees meant because I'm another lazy American, and ya I still havn't learned the metric system either lol. But I still think 64.4 F is a little low, isn't it? You want between 70 and 80, preferably the lower end. But that sounded much lower to me before - 18 - I'm sure you're prob fine.


Yes it is a touch low...but I would take it over 80 any day. The real issue, I believe, is relative humidity...If it is a little high, a fan to circulate. If it is too dry...well, it is always too dry here when I dry.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have no intake fan what so ever all fans run are exhaust fans. I open the 3 vent ports on the tent when the light is on or both the fans on and when shut I close all three of the vent ports for light tight reasons. I have the diy pencil holder carbon filters on the socks for intake lights off on the stanely fan. I have it set to come on every 15 minutes and then off for 15 minutes. I don't have a thermometer sadly it broke sometime during veg. I keep my house around 73 degrees though so pretty cool. I also run my lights 949pm to 949am to beat heat a bit better. Next year I'm planning on adding another stanely fan that way I can use my 4" inline as an intake fan so I can ditch the diy carbon filters on the socks. Hope this helps my man.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 18, 2009)

groputillor said:


> grow4joe - a dry box is just any box that you can close, cardboard is said to be better than plastic but I doubt theres much difference. Just cut some holes on either side and put something in ther that you can hang the buds from. Or put a screen in there and lay them on it; you can fit more in there this way I find. Make sure not to have direct ventilation or light. vwa-la, dry box. I'm gonna hang my next ones in the grow room though. I think that might be better anyway.
> 
> Peace


YES!! I have just made one, took like 5 minutes! Thanks groputillor!! 
also by doing this i now have my light back on in the grow tent warming things up while the buds sit in their new temp home for now, although im really feeling dis carboard dry box!!!...might just carry on if things work with it, and build up on it with odour stoppers and shit like that haha
I used a big pram box, about 34'' tall, 17'' deep and wide, plenty big enough for me  
Ive used 3 bamboo sticks simply pushed through some holes i made with a screwdriver and ive layed a cardboard piece over the bamboo to hold my loose buds. There are holes on each side at the bottom and ive got a small 7'' desk fan blowin air around but not directly through the vents if that makes sense.
here are some pics 
Ive thoroughly checked my buds this morning and all is well apart from some of the buds feel 'crispy' but are still wet in the middle, they went like this before i cut them down, should i srpay with a lil water or just leave em be? other than that things are going much better today


thanks fot the help.

oh and also, i have some small farty buds that have just been sitting in my boiler cabinet quick drying, when will these be good to jar?? they have gone dry but the middle is still a little damp its only day 2 but like i said they real farty!

wow just realised how long this post is! sorry if i pissed anyone off. 

.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Yes it is a touch low...but I would take it over 80 any day. The real issue, I believe, is relative humidity...If it is a little high, a fan to circulate. If it is too dry...well, it is always too dry here when I dry.


thanks for looking out, things should be a bit warmer tonight now ive made this temp box, ill heat it up before i go to bed then they will 'go to bed' i managed to bring things up slightly last night to around 20 which is an ok temp for night i think, the nights have been getting real cold over here!

p.s. that post i done a minute ago looked bigger in the small box than it actually does on the page!!! shoulda had that  after!! im just rabbling along!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> thanks for looking out, things should be a bit warmer tonight now ive made this temp box, ill heat it up before i go to bed then they will 'go to bed' i managed to bring things up slightly last night to around 20 which is an ok temp for night i think, the nights have been getting real cold over here!
> 
> p.s. that post i done a minute ago looked bigger in the small box than it actually does on the page!!! shoulda had that  after!! im just rabbling along!!!


Looks like a cool box set up you got there. That bud looks like its going to taste nice and limey, it will be interesting to see what colour it is once its gone through the drying/curing process G4J? Get some post cured shots for the viewers


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 18, 2009)

DST said:


> Looks like a cool box set up you got there. That bud looks like its going to taste nice and limey, it will be interesting to see what colour it is once its gone through the drying/curing process G4J? Get some post cured shots for the viewers


Thanks DST, there will be some pics i will upload most probably tomorow, when should i jar them? a few buds are dry on the outside but still sticky as f**k on the inside so i got a bit paranoid and took them back out again and put them in the dry box, also some of my buds went a bit crispy before i cut them down and have stayed quite crispy, but again the inside is still damp, any ideas??

Some good advice from groputillor with the quick dry box, i would nether of thought of that thanks again,

Ive sampled a couple of small buds which have been quick dryed, still a little bit damp but smokeable...and they tasted and smelt really nice aswell even for the quick process. 
One plant tastes lemony, real citrus flavour goin on in there with a really great uplifting buzzzzz..really puts a grin on your face!
My special lady, who turned slightly purple is f**king awesome man! well chuffed. tastes, smells and looks a treat and again even for quick drying the little iddy biddy buds they outcome is very good, im not sure what it tastes like, it was really intense and strong, the only way i can describe it is, imagine smoking a lavender plant, the smoke would be really rich and intense i thinks, the flavour i mean, i dont recomend any one smoke lavender or anything, haha just trying to paint a picture for you guys.
it proper f**ked me up....gets you really confused and laughy, gave a bong hit to my friend and his eyes went so red and then just closed up!! you could hardly seem them!!!! so good results from the lads to.
pics will come soon though, 


/l\
/\ 

.G4J.


_Grow4joe does not recomend that anyone try to smoke lavender nor do they try to eat lavender. Grow4jow will not be held responsible for anyone falling ill from smoking or ingesting lavender. _


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks DST, there will be some pics i will upload most probably tomorow, when should i jar them? a few buds are dry on the outside but still sticky as f**k on the inside so i got a bit paranoid and took them back out again and put them in the dry box, also some of my buds went a bit crispy before i cut them down and have stayed quite crispy, but again the inside is still damp, any ideas??
> 
> First, if some of the fatter ones are crisping up on the outside and still damp inside, stick em in a plastic bag overnight, this will even out the moisture, then hang em back up again. Depending on your drying environment, I normally hang for 5-7 days, then I put them in a paper bag for further drying (5 days) Then I bottle them nugs (opening the jars once or twice a day...)
> 
> Lavender: My wife has a real problem with dry eyes, so has eye drops next to her bed. She only woke up one night, half asleep, grabbed the bottle and applied some eye drops....shiiiiiitttttt was the scream (she had only picked up a bottle of Lavender oil and applied a couple of drops to her eye!!!) Not good!!! Especially if they are dry in the first place.


----------



## sweetgod420 (Oct 19, 2009)

6th day of flowering ( 2 flowerz per node)


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 19, 2009)

sweetgod420 said:


> 6th day of flowering ( 2 flowerz per node)


realy wow iam in day 7 and nothin lol what r u doing


----------



## sweetgod420 (Oct 19, 2009)

look how much light density i have , the cabs 100% light tight and it may be the nutes


----------



## pfskunk (Oct 19, 2009)

hey awsom i knew i made the right choice with the 400w mh i got an enhanced spectrum bulb though for more red i got to find out how to post pics but ther coming soon gettin ready for flower


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 19, 2009)

oh ok yea not using any nuts at the moment got told 12/12 would be enough so nuts u recone ty m8 theses r my pic s ya um to upload pics go advance rply and then manage attatchmeants


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 19, 2009)

sos not in one post somethin went wrong lol


----------



## captiankush (Oct 19, 2009)

some quick shots of the garden a week into 12/12, I was moving the girls around to see if I could free up some space.


CK


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 19, 2009)

DST said:


> Thanks for the advice, didnt get the message til this morning but they have been siitin in plastic bags since then, keep checking them tho and i was surprised at how they felt, nice again, my air is very dry where they are drying and i took a few buds out the bags and a couple hours later...dry on the outside, sticky on the in.. so i guess its , air, ive left em' in the bags open inside the dry box and this seems to be doing good.
> im not goin to paper bag them but i am going to leave them on some cardboard in the box, as the ones i have on there now are drying well nice.
> its strange because only one plant is crisping up and the other seems to be drying perfectly....?
> as for the lavender in the eye.....damn! that must've been sore in the morning!


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 19, 2009)

nice pics ya myn about 3 foot and abit


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks for the advice, didnt get the message til this morning but they have been siitin in plastic bags since then, keep checking them tho and i was surprised at how they felt, nice again, my air is very dry where they are drying and i took a few buds out the bags and a couple hours later...dry on the outside, sticky on the in.. so i guess its , air, ive left em' in the bags open inside the dry box and this seems to be doing good.
> im not goin to paper bag them but i am going to leave them on some cardboard in the box, as the ones i have on there now are drying well nice.
> its strange because only one plant is crisping up and the other seems to be drying perfectly....?
> as for the lavender in the eye.....damn! that must've been sore in the morning!


I am sure they'll be right G4J Just keep yer peepers on them. Have you checked the airflow in the box, or have you rotated the hanging bud around in the box? It's interesting that one is drying faster than the others...??


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> sos not in one post somethin went wrong lol


Did you get any signs of sex yet J?


captiankush said:


> some quick shots of the garden a week into 12/12, I was moving the girls around to see if I could free up some space.
> 
> 
> CK


Fat plants CK, very nice.


DST said:


> I am sure they'll be right G4J Just keep yer peepers on them. Have you checked the airflow in the box, or have you rotated the hanging bud around in the box? It's interesting that one is drying faster than the others...??


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 19, 2009)

DST said:


> I am sure they'll be right G4J Just keep yer peepers on them. Have you checked the airflow in the box, or have you rotated the hanging bud around in the box? It's interesting that one is drying faster than the others...??


yea man they should be cool, just getting worried, i dont got to explain myself im sure you guys know what its like!
Yea i take the hanging buds out on a regs and usually turn the hangers around, the loose buds i gently shuffle about and the larger loose buds i turn over, the fan is on and swaying constantly but not directly through the holes only partially breezing one side, i reached in the middle and when the fan rotates to the box you can feel a very gentle, cool breeze come in, its very soft, i shouldnt even think it would move toilet paper, although i havent tested it with mine cause its like sand paper and wouldnt move if blew on it!!!!
anyway, so the air feels good, i forgot to mention that ive got the central heating on so my place is warm, the fan blows cold air in but it stays around 23 so i think that is ok, drops to around 20ish at night if i turn CH off.
The buds ive had in baggies, should i leave them in overnight aswell or would this cause mold?
yea i know its weird that one crisped up on the actual plant, before i harvested to, did i mention that they are two different strains, would this also cause one to dry quicker?

once again, sorry to for the long reply and the questions, i worry.... 
you should see what im like with my son!

Peace >>  (for those who didnt know)



.G4J.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> yea man they should be cool, just getting worried, i dont got to explain myself im sure you guys know what its like!
> Yea i take the hanging buds out on a regs and usually turn the hangers around, the loose buds i gently shuffle about and the larger loose buds i turn over, the fan is on and swaying constantly but not directly through the holes only partially breezing one side, i reached in the middle and when the fan rotates to the box you can feel a very gentle, cool breeze come in, its very soft, i shouldnt even think it would move toilet paper, although i havent tested it with mine cause its like sand paper and wouldnt move if blew on it!!!!
> anyway, so the air feels good, i forgot to mention that ive got the central heating on so my place is warm, the fan blows cold air in but it stays around 23 so i think that is ok, drops to around 20ish at night if i turn CH off.
> The buds ive had in baggies, should i leave them in overnight aswell or would this cause mold?
> ...


No worries G. Personally I wouldn't leave them in a plastic bag overnight (if that's what you mean by baggies). The worse case scenario if you hang them and they dry quicker is that your bud may be a bit harsher (ok, so you may loose a % or so for those officionados) but nothing that is going to kill you.) but you can win that back in curing.

, good smoking G,

DST


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 19, 2009)

DST said:


> No worries G. Personally I wouldn't leave them in a plastic bag overnight (if that's what you mean by baggies). The worse case scenario if you hang them and they dry quicker is that your bud may be a bit harsher (ok, so you may loose a % or so for those officionados) but nothing that is going to kill you.) but you can win that back in curing.
> 
> , good smoking G,
> 
> DST


im gonna take your advice then and remove them from the bag,the ones that i dryed in the boiler room in 2 days have been smooth and tasty so i think they should be good.
thanks man.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey 400watters, just wanted to share a close up of my Headband at 9 1/2 weeks.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 19, 2009)

That headband looks delicious man, what is the lineage of that?


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

Its a Sour Diesel - O g Kush cross I believe. I got the seeds from a bag I bought.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 19, 2009)

DST said:


> Hey 400watters, just wanted to share a close up of my Headband at 9 1/2 weeks.


Nice pic man, how long you keeping her in flower for?


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

Wanna try for 11 weeks. Don't think I can wait any longer...I would say its at about 10% amber trichs at the mo, even on the top colas, some parts are still cloudier rather than amber - as you can see a bit in that shot. We shall see.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 19, 2009)

Hers the next round starting off. and some of the last harvest. I use a sun agro 430


----------



## groputillor (Oct 19, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I have no intake fan what so ever all fans run are exhaust fans. I open the 3 vent ports on the tent when the light is on or both the fans on and when shut I close all three of the vent ports for light tight reasons. I have the diy pencil holder carbon filters on the socks for intake lights off on the stanely fan. I have it set to come on every 15 minutes and then off for 15 minutes. I don't have a thermometer sadly it broke sometime during veg. I keep my house around 73 degrees though so pretty cool. I also run my lights 949pm to 949am to beat heat a bit better. Next year I'm planning on adding another stanely fan that way I can use my 4" inline as an intake fan so I can ditch the diy carbon filters on the socks. Hope this helps my man.


Thx for the description. Ya I'm just gonna have to design as well as I can and then trial and error it again. Sucks cause I don't have a lot of time left to grow at this house. Need to be totally done with the build as soon as my current grow finishes, otherwise it's not worth building. 

Hey how well did that diy carbon filter work for you? I decided I didn't care much about smell before since my two adjoining neighbors grow too, and nobody seems to care around here. But now that I've seen I can successfully create a blanket of skunk that reaches about fifteen feet out my room, I think I wanna do something about it. lol The cops came to break up a little party and one of them was just livid that it smelled so much. He thought we were having a giant smoke out but really almost nobody there was a smoker, and nobody was smoking. The other cops were giggling and making jokes lol. They made it clear he was a rookie. I was a little scared but my numbers are right so... 



grow4joe said:


> YES!! I have just made one, took like 5 minutes! Thanks groputillor!!
> also by doing this i now have my light back on in the grow tent warming things up while the buds sit in their new temp home for now, although im really feeling dis carboard dry box!!!...might just carry on if things work with it, and build up on it with odour stoppers and shit like that haha
> I used a big pram box, about 34'' tall, 17'' deep and wide, plenty big enough for me
> Ive used 3 bamboo sticks simply pushed through some holes i made with a screwdriver and ive layed a cardboard piece over the bamboo to hold my loose buds. There are holes on each side at the bottom and ive got a small 7'' desk fan blowin air around but not directly through the vents if that makes sense.
> ...


Those so called farty buds look dank to me. From my outdoor plant I got about a hundred farty buds that made up prob less than an eighth lol. I dunno your climate but they say when the stems snap crisply you can start curing.

Clippin more outdoors now
Peace


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ya I gotcha mane. I have a real carbon filter on the stanely fan and then those diy ones on socks for light tight air flow during lights off.


----------



## sweetgod420 (Oct 19, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> sos not in one post somethin went wrong lol


 
nice plants , wish i had a bigger space lol. my plants are young 2


----------



## sixk51 (Oct 20, 2009)

Whats up 400 watt club??

I'm a rookie on my second grow. First was an autoflower disaster.


Here is my Dinafem Blue Hash plant at 19 days of 12/12. I'm worried I should have given her more N in veg, but what do you do its too late now. Grown under a 400 watt plantmax bulb and Lumatek ballast.

Hopefully I get a decent yield, because my last one sucked.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 20, 2009)

sixk51 said:


> Whats up 400 watt club??
> 
> I'm a rookie on my second grow. First was an autoflower disaster.
> 
> ...


that pepsi can looks crazy man! hant got pepsi cans like dat where im at...nice
The plants look good too man, i int no expert or nothing though...
im interested in the blue hash plant for many reasons so post some bud porn when they ready too,
were they one of the 'freebies'?
I keep seeing alot and hearing alot about dinafem blue hash, and i know that attitude do give em' away sometimes. would be nice to see different results from different growers and methods etc....


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 20, 2009)

Veg your seedlings longer and you will get better yields, that combined with using bigger pots you can have a potential of a qp+ per plant.


----------



## Reiss (Oct 20, 2009)

^^
I second greenfire, 
How long did you veg for?
Bigger pots would also allow for a bigger root mass and a bigger yield
still look pretty good though. They'll soon fatten up.


----------



## sixk51 (Oct 20, 2009)

I vegged for 70 days  under 184 watts of CFL (which I'll never use again) while my autoflowers ran their course.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh wow you vegged that for 10 weeks and she is that small? Wow thats kinda making me worry now. I have my clone and my new seedling under cfls vegging I hope they get going sometime soon. I'll finish my veg up with 2 weeks under the hps as well.


----------



## sixk51 (Oct 20, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much. I think it may be the genetics. I vegged two plants from mexibrick (found to be males) to 50 days with the same cfl set-up and they were just as big if not a bit larger.


----------



## growbuddy (Oct 20, 2009)

look at my other new thread for details of this cabnet setup


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 20, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> look at my other new thread for details of this cabnet setup


that piece of wood or whatever your light is sitting on looks like it is about to break
It is bowing in the center, that is not good at all


----------



## growbuddy (Oct 20, 2009)

there is no weight on the wood the light is hung and the fan is bolted to the top the wood is only there to seperate the hot light and balast from the other space.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 20, 2009)

Why is it bowing so much then?


----------



## growbuddy (Oct 20, 2009)

dont know it is only holding itself up no weight added never bothered me because all the light is getting threw, it is sturdy just a little bowed i guess


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 20, 2009)

the top piece is bending too.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 20, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> the top piece is bending too.


You are right I didn't even notice that...
I wouldn't trust that, wood doesn't just bend like that for no reason
You have too much weight on it of something
I would add some 2 by 4's for support


----------



## growbuddy (Oct 20, 2009)

yes the top peice is a little bowed, there is alot of stuff above the cabnet, i asure all the people concerend about the boweing boards that it is *secure*. No more weight will be added anyway.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 20, 2009)

Even the one that the plants are sitting on looks a little bowed...
What the hell is that thing made of and how much did you spend on it?
Apparently it is cheap shit or something because I have never seen that many bent pieces of wood on a pre-made cabinet in my life
Was it on the clearance rack or somethin?


----------



## growbuddy (Oct 20, 2009)

it is 4 feet wide with supports on the sides it is alot of weight but it seems to be holding


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 20, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> it is 4 feet wide with supports on the sides it is alot of weight but it *seems* to be holding


See that little bit of uncertainty? That is what leads to lights falling on your plants and shit
That should be sturdy enough for you to sit on top of the box without any problems
Well if you weight 900 pounds that isn't really a true statement lol


----------



## doctorD (Oct 20, 2009)

Just pick up some 1x2's and use them to carry the load from the top to the bottem and you should be fine. Might cost 10 bucks for the wood.


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 21, 2009)

hi all i no u all dont like me but i ve got a qustion ya iam 7 days 12/12 right and i have some whight hairs but only in some spots is this normale will more come or is threre somthin wrong thy all


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 21, 2009)

no one said that. yes this is normal. you won't start getting bud for a good bit now. hit up the grow faqs and follow a journal you really need to if your gonna grow bud mane, you'll end up taking advice from newbs and harvest a premature plant with total white hairs and they will arguee its cause they want a "head" high. You need to do your research. We need to be able to tell you something and you know what to do with that. We all did it you have to aswell.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> hi all i no u all dont like me but i ve got a qustion ya iam 7 days 12/12 right and i have some whight hairs but only in some spots is this normale will more come or is threre somthin wrong thy all


I don't think thats true china,

if you got white hairs you got fems, they will gradually appear at the various nodes on your plant. Start a thread geez, ask questions in the correct threads. Anyone who hates on here ain't worth it...so chill. This is a thread for showing off yer stuff. I would also suggest, throwing a pic up, asking people what they think, any advice?? etc.etc.


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 21, 2009)

DST said:


> I don't think thats true china,
> 
> if you got white hairs you got fems, they will gradually appear at the various nodes on your plant. Start a thread geez, ask questions in the correct threads. Anyone who hates on here ain't worth it...so chill. This is a thread for showing off yer stuff. I would also suggest, throwing a pic up, asking people what they think, any advice?? etc.etc.


thy m8 ya i have sevrale pics in this thread ya thy u 4 answr so ill get more poping up then thats gd here are somepics yea ive have to come up away to find a biggr space think lol


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2009)

looking good, nice and healthy looking leaves, no need to stress about these. keep em on the 12/12 and those pistils will start sprouting up all over the place....Got any close ups?


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 21, 2009)

ill grab some close up for u tomoz there sleepin now u think this grow room ok size or will i need biggr u think bit worrid on the size so ty ill get some gd pics tomoz


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> ill grab some close up for u tomoz there sleepin now u think this grow room ok size or will i need biggr u think bit worrid on the size so ty ill get some gd pics tomoz


It's hard to tell with your pics if you need a bigger space (you want to use every inch that you got ideally). take a pic of the whole grow area, looking at it you got 3 big plants, and then 2 little ones that you have put inside one of the bigger pots (have you also got those 2 small plants on 12/12?)

How are you looking for height?
There are other things to consider:
Ventilation - what do you use? (i don't see any)
Feed/nutes? Have you got nutes for the flowering? (heavier in P and K (phosphous/potassium)
Air circulation?

Good luck


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello peeps,
Day 5 of the drying process now and the hanging buds on branches smell great! there have dryed very well and im cutting them off the branchs very soon and placing them on the carboard, for i dunno, maybe a 2days or so before putting dem in jars. 
The loose buds are dry now from what i can tell, i mean its each to their own i guess on what you like, my brother likes to pick where as i prefer to grind. So he aint too bothered when its a bit damp but i get real pissed!
but then again i am picky when i comes down to green... i dont like it grinding to dust either... but if anyone thinks it may be too early still, then you know what to do
so anyway..ive ground up a few loose buds (the ones on the carboard) that have been jared for probly 2ish days maybe, (the smallish ones) and it ground up just how i like it, not wet, not dusty and just a little bit sticky still in the middle...lovely..
so i think im just gonna roll with it, i mean i can always change things if im not happy, but with the results im gettin off tha smoke then tings are real good.
some pics for tha peeps...will take more but my memory full i mite of put 1 or 2 pics in there from yesterday..ive got so many its hard to tell....



.G4J.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 21, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> hi all i no u all dont like me but i ve got a qustion ya iam 7 days 12/12 right and i have some whight hairs but only in some spots is this normale will more come or is threre somthin wrong thy all


Its fine, But why be so down on your self? What makes you think people dont like you?


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 21, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Hello peeps,
> Day 5 of the drying process now and the hanging buds on branches smell great! there have dryed very well and im cutting them off the branchs very soon and placing them on the carboard, for i dunno, maybe a 2days or so before putting dem in jars.
> The loose buds are dry now from what i can tell, i mean its each to their own i guess on what you like, my brother likes to pick where as i prefer to grind. So he aint too bothered when its a bit damp but i get real pissed!
> but then again i am picky when i comes down to green... i dont like it grinding to dust either... but if anyone thinks it may be too early still, then you know what to do
> ...


Joe I guess I have missed a lot....buds look GREAT. I am excited for you! How big is the harvest or your best guess at it?? Wondering you G/W ratio


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 21, 2009)

here is my sativa


----------



## McFunk (Oct 21, 2009)

*It's interesting to see what others are doing in 400w. 

There's a link to my 400w SCRoG Cabinet Journal at the bottom...(i hope)
Thanks for the thread!

McFunk
*


----------



## kronic1989 (Oct 21, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> I love mine. Which one are you using. I'm using the Phillips but gonna try the hornilux.



Im using the phillips, Its awesome. I didnt know there was a bulb from hortilux ? what is it called? son agro as well?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)

I think that might actually be lensing by the camera causing the boards to look bowed.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 21, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> yes the top peice is a little bowed, there is alot of stuff above the cabnet, i asure all the people concerend about the boweing boards that it is *secure*. No more weight will be added anyway.





diggitydank420 said:


> I think that might actually be lensing by the camera causing the boards to look bowed.


Nah they are actually bowing


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 22, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> Joe I guess I have missed a lot....buds look GREAT. I am excited for you! How big is the harvest or your best guess at it?? Wondering you G/W ratio


hello lonleysmoka, good to hear from, thanks,
very happy with the results even though i cut early. (mold scare)
Had ''grood reviews'' from fellow tokers aswell and im only sampling the small buds.
What you reckon to my dry box? (pics a few pages back)
I weighed what ive got and all together: just under 2 1/2! 
So i guess thats about 0.175g per watt?? (my maths is s**t so i mite of got it wrong) 
is this good for a first grow?
1 1/4 off each plant (2 plants...obviously...)
thought this was an all round success for a first grow, i have smoked a fair bit though... so there must of been more weight.
the smoke off both strains is very good, i guess this is because i flushed so many times... 
I tryed a little 0.6g bud from my slower dryed stash and when i ground it up it smelt f**king lethal!  Very srong citrus smell, kinda like kitchen cleaner! haha..

I cant explain the smell or taste of my other lady, the dank plant, other than.. and it just keeps getting better everyday,
 i tryed to explain a few pages back, imagine smoking lavender, (it dont taste like lavender) the smell and flavour would be real intense wouldnt it, its like that.. if that makes sense
Its a real confusing high, very powerfull, almost trippy..and makes you go ''silly'' 

Please bear in mind that these were vegged in my sunlounge and the light was not as good as it could of been, (moss on the roof blocked a lot of the suns light) and they were also flowered in here for the first week or so untill i got a 400watt hps for the remaining time. So next time G/W ratio will be even better!

I just wanna say thanks again to those who helped and shared an interest....you know who you are..thanks a bunch...im looking forward to my next grow in a few months but untill then will keep the curing pics coming...
happy toking and merry growing

PEACE!!!

 
.G4J.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2009)

jeb5304 said:


> here is my sativa


Welcome to the 400 jeb5304, sativa looking dam good. 



McFunk said:


> *It's interesting to see what others are doing in 400w. *
> 
> *There's a link to my 400w SCRoG Cabinet Journal at the bottom...(i hope)*
> *Thanks for the thread!*
> ...


 Hey mcFunk, welcome and I will stop by to check your Kush girlies out.



grow4joe said:


> PEACE!!!
> 
> 
> .G4J.


Good skillz G4J


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 22, 2009)

Good skillz G4J [/QUOTE]

Thanks DST


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 22, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> hello lonleysmoka, good to hear from, thanks,
> very happy with the results even though i cut early. (mold scare)
> Had ''grood reviews'' from fellow tokers aswell and im only sampling the small buds.
> What you reckon to my dry box? (pics a few pages back)
> ...


Hey JOe I looked at the dry box looks fine. But you must know that I am learning as I grow since it is my first grow too and have not even looked into a dry box yet. So for advice I am not your guy.  
Hmm about the weight I thought you would of taken down a bigger harvest. Not banging on the grow at all because if I got that out of my grow I would be ecstatic and with the potency that looks like is in those buds mm mmm good


This is all I have to type


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> Im using the phillips, Its awesome. I didnt know there was a bulb from hortilux ? what is it called? son agro as well?


Yeah, they carry it at the local grow shop and she tried to talk me into it, but at the time, I didnt want to spend the xtra $$$. Here's a link.
http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=134
Its not listed as an argo, but has a simialr spectum but with only 10% added blue instead of 30% and a little more violet and useless green.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 22, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> Hey JOe I looked at the dry box looks fine. But you must know that I am learning as I grow since it is my first grow too and have not even looked into a dry box yet. So for advice I am not your guy.
> Hmm about the weight I thought you would of taken down a bigger harvest. Not banging on the grow at all because if I got that out of my grow I would be ecstatic and with the potency that looks like is in those buds mm mmm good
> 
> 
> This is all I have to type


Thanks Lonleysmoka, wish i could share 
The dry box was a suggestion i got from this thread, made it in about 5/10 minutes and it worked a treat, was only sposd to be temp but i kept it for the whole drying process!
Yea i was also expecting a bigger yield, although i smoked a good 1/4 or so of little buds, there was loads!!
but the buds always look bigger on camera than they are on the plant and when they dry, man do they shrink!
the little ones crack me up when i look at them!! next time round those branches are getting trimmed off straight away!!
and yea they are potent....potent indeed, 
cant wait to be able to grow a known strain, with proper nutes and soil etc..

was gonna post pics but im goin to bed now and cant be arsed im too stoned and me and my computer end up arguing when ive been on it too long, ill post em' tommorow.. bye for now..



.Geeforejow.


----------



## socalbudz (Oct 22, 2009)

pineapple express. 400 watt. week 4 of flowering. sorry that the pics are so huge tryin to figure out how to make em smaller. im using fox farm nutes by the way.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 22, 2009)

how the heck can i get clear upclose pictures like that... i got a kodak camera from wally world and i cant get any good pic like that


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 22, 2009)

The macro setting on my camera is what i use to get close ups


----------



## dirspacon (Oct 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> The macro setting on my camera is what i use to get close ups


wow... very beautiful and great!!!


----------



## socalbudz (Oct 22, 2009)

i was using my gf's camera 
not sure what make it is though
it has a cool setting that lets you crop 
picture, so i take the pics from a distance 
zoom in and crop its pretty awesome.
thanks i will be harvesting sometime in november


----------



## NinjaToke (Oct 22, 2009)

Heres mine, this was about 3 days from chop, I emergency chopped cause in one day they started looking no good.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 22, 2009)

haha i figured it out....Any clue how much longer I have? Also, How many lowrider plants can i fit under a 400HPS/MH light? I have plenty of floor space and height....


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice socalbudz, we like BIG PICS MAN, keep it up. Sweet. 

Hey Greenearth, looking frosty there. A while to go though I think, is it about 5 weeks into flower or so...? 

Cheers, DST


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 23, 2009)

hey guys... how many lowriders can i fit under a 400 light?


----------



## socalbudz (Oct 23, 2009)

you can probably fit four to six
under a 400 watt, depends 
the grow space. i was thinking
about getting some ak autoflowers


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 23, 2009)

i have plenty of space on the floor.. i have 3 autos under it now and can fit 6 under confortably .. maybe 9 or 12 would work at the max?


----------



## litljohn (Oct 23, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i have plenty of space on the floor.. i have 3 autos under it now and can fit 6 under confortably .. maybe 9 or 12 would work at the max?


 just updated my journal check it out,hers a little teeser for you (super skunk,5 weeks old from seed,start flowering tonight)


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 23, 2009)

From about a Year ago. 400 watt HPS with a 125 watt CFL for a kicker, nutes were a bit much for a few days while I was out of town, got a tinge of burn on some leaves.


----------



## socalbudz (Oct 23, 2009)

nice fat buds
what strain is that


----------



## socalbudz (Oct 23, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i have plenty of space on the floor.. i have 3 autos under it now and can fit 6 under confortably .. maybe 9 or 12 would work at the max?


i guess that would work, would you scrog
do that many though?


----------



## litljohn (Oct 23, 2009)

socalbudz said:


> i guess that would work, would you scrog
> do that many though?


 its not worth scroging the auto strains cuase they dont veg long anough.you can do some lst but they work best with the sog method


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yah, I am thinking about just throwing a dozen under a 400 light and having them grow in 1/2 gallon grow bags.. mabye throwing new ones in there ever month so that i can harvest every month... I need something small and good so i figured autos will work


----------



## doctorD (Oct 23, 2009)

this is 2wks in 12/12 with the sun agro 430


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 23, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Yah, I am thinking about just throwing a dozen under a 400 light and having them grow in 1/2 gallon grow bags.. mabye throwing new ones in there ever month so that i can harvest every month... I need something small and good so i figured autos will work


If you need something small because of height restrictions, scrog may be the way to go with almost any strain you please. My grow room is only 3feet 4inches with a 400w light and youd be amazed what you can do. Check out the link for my journal in my sig. Here's a tease to get you interested...


----------



## doctorD (Oct 23, 2009)

talk about see of green. great job


----------



## loolagigi (Oct 23, 2009)

i want in the club.......just started flowering 8 days ago.....


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 24, 2009)

doctorD said:


> talk about see of green. great job


It's actually a Scrog with 5 plants. But it looks like a bunch of tops.


----------



## Reiss (Oct 24, 2009)

Amazing job Integra! lovely fat buds.
+rep


----------



## jayada1 (Oct 24, 2009)

grt job 


 thats all to say about them


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2009)

loolagigi said:


> i want in the club.......just started flowering 8 days ago.....https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/594586d1256359263-400w-club-show-off-your-p.jpg


 
Welcome to the 400 loolagigi!!

Integra def got those fat buds!

DST


----------



## sixk51 (Oct 24, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> were they one of the 'freebies'?
> I keep seeing alot and hearing alot about dinafem blue hash, and i know that attitude do give em' away sometimes. would be nice to see different results from different growers and methods etc....


Yep, it was a freebie. In fact the free seeds have been better so far than the Garbage greenhouse seeds I paid for...



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Oh wow you vegged that for 10 weeks and she is that small? Wow thats kinda making me worry now. I have my clone and my new seedling under cfls vegging I hope they get going sometime soon. I'll finish my veg up with 2 weeks under the hps as well.


I just realized maybe I should have pointed out that the tallest portion of the plant to the left is the main stem. I tied it down around the top of the pot as it grew. The total length of the main steam is about 30-34".


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 24, 2009)

HAHAHAHA gotcha man I was about to say cfls should still make good veg lights. I mean know the MH makes stems just so much fatter but cfls will work.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 25, 2009)

sixk51 said:


> In fact the free seeds have been better so far than the Garbage greenhouse seeds I paid for...


damn....dont say that, GHS Big Bang was what i was going to grow next....
Maybe I should go with another strain from a different seed company???
What where your results like from your GHS grow?
what strains did you try?


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello again growers 

Some pictures........actually....alot.....
There is less than what is in the pics now......i just cant keep my greedy hands out the jar!!! 
im going to try and keep as much back as possible and cure it until christmas but at the same time i gotta keep taking my smoke out so i hant got buy the s**t off the street, its hard.......real hard


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 25, 2009)

looking nice and tasty. I do the same thing with dippin in the jar. But how else would you be able to see the difference that jaring can make. Every week it gets a little better.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2009)

Some pics of my harvest from yesterday. Rest in the journal
















Stop by my journal in my sig and check out the rest. DST


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 26, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> looking nice and tasty. I do the same thing with dippin in the jar. But how else would you be able to see the difference that jaring can make. Every week it gets a little better.


thanks man,
it does get better as the days roll by...
Its gonna be a good motha f**kin christmas!!


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 26, 2009)

DST said:


> Some pics of my harvest from yesterday. Rest in the journal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmm..damn they look tasty!
nice DST, real nice...gonna go check out your journal.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 26, 2009)

just bought a 420 science Jar, (x-small though) and man, they do mean extra small, 5cm tall and 5cm diameter but at the top, because its a vibe jar, it slims to 4cm!!! Im only gonna be able to fit 1 bud in there!!
Anyway, im going to see if there are any differences in taste etc from a bud thats been cured in a regular coffee jar and a bud thats been cured in a proper 420 Jar.. we will see if its worth paying out for one, although they do look better than coffee jars and the pics on the front are cool too.


----------



## MeisterYo (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice, ya'll.

Integra21 your my hero. That looks amazing.


----------



## sixk51 (Oct 26, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> damn....dont say that, GHS Big Bang was what i was going to grow next....
> Maybe I should go with another strain from a different seed company???
> What where your results like from your GHS grow?
> what strains did you try?


I bought a multi pack. I'll give you the run down.

Hawaiian Snow- wouldn't germinate
Strawberry Haze- wouldn't germinate
Lemon skunk- germed just fine, died a few days after being planted

Great White Shark- Germed fine and is vegging appears to be doing well. Time will tell.

The Church- Last seed in pack hoping it doesn't fail when the time comes.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 26, 2009)

I bought a 5 pack of the Haze #1 and out of the 5 seeds I've only gotten one to crack and accutally become something. Also it took about 35 days of 12/12 just to see the FIRST stigma or hair. I'd stay away from their sativa strains it seems people are having more luck with the indies.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a question about heat. I put my 150 hps vertically laying on the floor next to my 400HPS .. i felt the grow bags and the closet one feels a little warm when i pick it up... can this create any problems?


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I have a question about heat. I put my 150 hps vertically laying on the floor next to my 400HPS .. i felt the grow bags and the closet one feels a little warm when i pick it up... can this create any problems?


Some monitoring of the bag concerned for dryness as I would imagine soil drying out quickly will leave an excess of nutes creating a possible build up. Ideal temps for soil for plants in general is between 60-78f


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 27, 2009)

PPP x Sour Diesel at 7 weeks flowering


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 27, 2009)

Greenearth why not just spread the plants out a bit more and hang it. The 400w is capable of covering a 4x4 area inclosed or 3x3 not inclosed. You should be to the 4x4 with the 550w and btw good job on adding that other light you should notice a deffinate difference.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 27, 2009)

sixk51 said:


> I bought a multi pack. I'll give you the run down.
> 
> Hawaiian Snow- wouldn't germinate
> Strawberry Haze- wouldn't germinate
> ...





greenfirekilla420 said:


> I bought a 5 pack of the Haze #1 and out of the 5 seeds I've only gotten one to crack and accutally become something. Also it took about 35 days of 12/12 just to see the FIRST stigma or hair. I'd stay away from their sativa strains it seems people are having more luck with the indies.


Nice one for the tips, think what im gunna to do is grow one big bang just to see how it does, GHS say 8-9 weeks so i think ill grow 2 or 3 Reserva Privada purple wreck beside it, who knows...
i change my mind every day anyway!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 27, 2009)

oh shit you have PW? I'd do an all PW grow I hear the male/female ratio is a bit on the high side. But that the females are great keepers. You should think about picking your best male and doing a seed run for future seeds.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 27, 2009)

I layed the 150HPS on the ground so that it could penetrate the bottom of the plants. I was considering just hanging it horizontally but then I wouldnt be able to cover the bottoms. So far this 400HPS is churning out 3 massive main colas ranging from 5in-9in and they are getting thick ... so i figured a little under lighting would help those pop corn nugs become a little bigger....By hanging it.. you mean hanging the light next to the 400hps right?? 



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Greenearth why not just spread the plants out a bit more and hang it. The 400w is capable of covering a 4x4 area inclosed or 3x3 not inclosed. You should be to the 4x4 with the 550w and btw good job on adding that other light you should notice a deffinate difference.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ya and then you could lst your lowryders for better canopy coverage that way all the buds are getting equal light. Do you have the enhanced spectrum 400w hps bulb? If so your pushing what around 70,000 lumens thats pretty good for that space and plant number.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 27, 2009)

I got a 430 Watt San T. Agro bulb (maybe misspelled).... its 80%HPS and 20%MH.. it cost 70 freakin bucks so it better be a good bulb... what is LST?

EDIT: the 150HPS light came with the bulb and is probably the shittiest bulb/ballast out there but it was only 70 bucks and i was broke at the time


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 27, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> oh shit you have PW? I'd do an all PW grow I hear the male/female ratio is a bit on the high side. But that the females are great keepers. You should think about picking your best male and doing a seed run for future seeds.


F**k it.. PW all the way man , why bother with the big bang, could just cash crop that one another time..
Not yet got the PW but they will be in my possesion in a few days , my local headshop's just gone & got a fresh batch of reserva privada purple wreck seeds, pack of 6 feminised. cant wait, think ive found the strain for the new year...........finally.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are the ladies first two pics are of all of them. 3rd pic is the bag seed before lst, and the last pic is the mendo purp before lst.....Going to veg for about 2 more weeks maybe a little longer. Check out the entire grow its down in my sig.....drop some advice thoughts hell anything....


----------



## Tiz (Oct 27, 2009)

my first ever harvest, premature, too much nutrients, crisped the top from the light being so close and my halfass exhaust failing and many other screw ups, re-vegged twice but I'm happy with the first harvest cause I learned so much to help with my next grow. plus it is surprisingly good and tastes great. real up high, sativa like but it is just some bagseed so i honestly have no idea what it is. Actually found the seed in a film container along with a nug laying on the ground at a (hed) pe concert (great show btw) and I'd have to say this more than replaces the price of the tickets


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 27, 2009)

is the can in the way to hide something ...like is this one bud or what ..if it's for comparison you should put it next to the bud so we can compare ..


----------



## proudstoner (Oct 27, 2009)

hey guys just got a 400w hps just put it in a grow lab tent 2x2x6 for one plant in bubbleponics


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the club bro. For your first initiation you must grow each of us 4 plants haha jk.. good luck and lets see some pic of ur setup 



proudstoner said:


> hey guys just got a 400w hps just put it in a grow lab tent 2x2x6 for one plant in bubbleponics


----------



## proudstoner (Oct 27, 2009)

here r the pics


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 27, 2009)

your going to need those "luvs diapers" when you shizer yourself from the massive colas that your 400watter will grow lol ... plus rep for upgrading



proudstoner said:


> here r the pics


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 28, 2009)

LST is low stress training, or bondage or tying the plant down. You can put screws in your pots or use various things for anchors. I like yarn the best cause its soft and wont rip into the plant if you leave it for to long. Horse shoe it around the stem and bring it down away from the light tye yarn to screw or whatever anchor you have in place. Leave enough of the branch to turn back towards the light within a couple hours so about 2 nodes or 2 inches. Get your canopy even do it once maybe twice and let them shoot up colas. Leave the branch tied out for atleast 3 weeks maybe 4 to make it stay in that postion. They will be the same height if you do it right. Look into in the grow faq. It really helped my first grow with the low ryders and my plants now as well utlize lst.


----------



## captiankush (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello fellow 400 watters...

Here are some updated pics of the girls, two weeks into flower and kicking ass, already got some trics although they dont show in the pics...































CK


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2009)

captiankush said:


> Hello fellow 400 watters...
> 
> Here are some updated pics of the girls, two weeks into flower and kicking ass, already got some trics although they dont show in the pics...
> 
> ...


 
Lookin very nice CK, what you growin there?


----------



## captiankush (Oct 28, 2009)

DST said:


> Lookin very nice CK, what you growin there?


The 2nd pic is strawberry cough, 3rd pic is my own Captian's Kush, the 4th is a CK bud and the 5th is cheese, Altogether their are 4 girls in my tent, the 4th being Dream Queen (AKA green crack) but I didnt throw one of her up. Grow los is in my sig if you care to follow along. Appreciate the compliment.

CK


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2009)

Headband drying nicely - 







Rest in journal. 

Peace DST.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 29, 2009)

Check it. 







Hit the journal for the rest.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2009)

GFK, she looks like she's given you the bird!!! (or is it us) not sure i would stand for that....chop chop chop go the harvesters scissors mmmmnnn, the greenness


----------



## smokinguns (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep, tired of smokin swag so she is 2 weeks away from the chop. Got my clones going into the flower room in another couple weeks and I'm going to add in another 400 watt light for 800 watts total. Hoping for 800 grams plus in a 4x4 room. Sorry about the fuzzy bud shot but I'll post more pics after I cut and trim. I'll also weigh before and after just for grins.  Oh yeah, the clones are ak 48 and Ice. Also have 2 feamale haze in there. All you stoners had better be able to tell the differance. LOL.


----------



## jayada1 (Nov 2, 2009)

hi all just a little hlp pls if ok um thses are the girls now about 2 1/2 weeks in flowr somthin dosent look right or am i wrong in i only say somthin not right leaves are green but are dropy ya or is this part of the flowring stage


----------



## bigsourD (Nov 2, 2009)

Cheese 21 days of flower


----------



## bigsourD (Nov 2, 2009)

bigsourD said:


> Cheese 21 days of flower


...and a few more pics


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2009)

smokinguns said:


> Yep, tired of smokin swag so she is 2 weeks away from the chop. Got my clones going into the flower room in another couple weeks and I'm going to add in another 400 watt light for 800 watts total. Hoping for 800 grams plus in a 4x4 room. Sorry about the fuzzy bud shot but I'll post more pics after I cut and trim. I'll also weigh before and after just for grins.  Oh yeah, the clones are ak 48 and Ice. Also have 2 feamale haze in there. All you stoners had better be able to tell the differance. LOL.


 Lookin nice smokin guns, I get around 300gram from my 0.7m squared room, could be a challenge to reach 800g (ave to max yield for a 400 watt light/m squared is 300-500gram. Good luck and happy growing, look fwd to seeing your results.
DST



jayada1 said:


> hi all just a little hlp pls if ok um thses are the girls now about 2 1/2 weeks in flowr somthin dosent look right or am i wrong in i only say somthin not right leaves are green but are dropy ya or is this part of the flowring stage


 May be stupid statement, but have you watered them? If its' just watering they need they will pick up straight away. What is the temp you are running in there?




bigsourD said:


> ...and a few more pics


Cheesey SourD. Any pics without the lights on?


----------



## jayada1 (Nov 2, 2009)

ok ty for the responce just gave them shit load of water havent waterd 4 4 days been away so will they pick up or its just about over how long u think is left thanks 4 the help


----------



## bigsourD (Nov 2, 2009)

DST said:


> Cheesey SourD. Any pics without the lights on?


Yeah I can get some. Those were just some quick iPhone pics


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 2, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> hi all just a little hlp pls if ok um thses are the girls now about 2 1/2 weeks in flowr somthin dosent look right or am i wrong in i only say somthin not right leaves are green but are dropy ya or is this part of the flowring stage


My question is... have you ever had a fan blow on that plant? It looks like it has never had any 'wind' to give it structural rigidity.


----------



## bigsourD (Nov 2, 2009)

DST said:


> Cheesey SourD. Any pics without the lights on?


Here you go...

















I'm sorry that they are a little blurry. I'll take some macros with a better camera later. This plant is exactly 3 weeks into 12/12 today.


----------



## smokinmayne (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful cheesey girl there


----------



## bigsourD (Nov 2, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> Beautiful cheesey girl there


Thanks man, here are a couple more HQ shots


----------



## groputillor (Nov 3, 2009)

jayda - Not gonna lie that looks real bad. Not being a dick, but do you have all the basics down? Air circulation, temps, hum, light height etc.. I agree it looks like an airflow issue. How are you determining when to water, feed?


----------



## groputillor (Nov 3, 2009)

Just gonna throw a few up for now. Do more in the journal and on here later. I was able to get a good flush in and most of them were nice and nitrogen deficient before I cut. got the PPM down to 164 and most of the bigger fan leaves had yellowed out significantly. Tried to hang dry as much as possible.


----------



## Ahzweepay (Nov 3, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Just gonna throw a few up for now. Do more in the journal and on here later. I was able to get a good flush in and most of them were nice and nitrogen deficient before I cut. got the PPM down to 164 and most of the bigger fan leaves had yellowed out significantly. Tried to hang dry as much as possible.


Excellent harvest - nice work!


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 3, 2009)

Im putting these three into flowering tomorrow, I just took the last set of clones from them. 
I wonder how much I can Get out of these three plants in coco hydro medium.

I got two querkle, and 1 purple kush


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Just gonna throw a few up for now. Do more in the journal and on here later. I was able to get a good flush in and most of them were nice and nitrogen deficient before I cut. got the PPM down to 164 and most of the bigger fan leaves had yellowed out significantly. Tried to hang dry as much as possible.


 Nice going G, lovely!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey folks, just got my 600w in so looks like I'll be out of the club for a while - although I am setting up another 400w grow elsewhere so wil be back to annoy everyone then. Will still be lurking aroung to check on the green porn. Happy growing to all.

DST


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 3, 2009)

well i have a 600 watt hps and a 400 watt hps both cooltubes. since i have a 400 watter brand new an shinin down on my babies i hope i can show my pride as well. yea im usin a 600 watt to but i wouldnt be doin as good without the 400 watt cooltube. big bitches are 3 weeks and 1 day old today and the smaller bitches are 2 weeks an a day old. the fem hindu an diesel were planted str8 to rooters yesterday. i have a 100% germ rate jus plantin str8 into rapid rooters


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks dst!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> thanks dst!!!


 no worries, Rep where Rep's due!!, if you like the Kush, pls feel free to stop by and check out my old journal (in my signature), some nice kush porn in there... 

Oh, and some other entertaining treats as well

Peace, DST


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 3, 2009)

DST said:


> Hey folks, just got my 600w in so looks like I'll be out of the club for a while - although I am setting up another 400w grow elsewhere so wil be back to annoy everyone then. Will still be lurking aroung to check on the green porn. Happy growing to all.
> 
> DST


Have fun with that extra 200w should be nice. Its going to add some weight to those buds


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> Have fun with that extra 200w should be nice. Its going to add some weight to those buds


 Cheers Lonely, hope you can stop by my new grow sometime, not much green at the mo but it's coming.

Off to sample some of that headband nug I sneeked out the jar (still not ready by the feel of it), but it just tastes and smells so nice I can't help maself

DST


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey I have a conversion lamp/ ballast so it runs both HPS and MH, 
Why does my hps bulb run hotter, i wasnt really expecting that now my grow room is like 82 at the top


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 3, 2009)

Cause of the color spectrum, think about it red is more of a hot color white and blue isn't. Also the mh conversion bulbs only put out around 35,000 lumens and most nice hps bulbs these days are throwing out any where from 50,000-58,0000 lumens. Thats a big difference right there in light intensity. Add another fan or another passive intake port...


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 3, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> Hey I have a conversion lamp/ ballast so it runs both HPS and MH,
> Why does my hps bulb run hotter, i wasnt really expecting that now my grow room is like 82 at the top





greenfirekilla420 said:


> Cause of the color spectrum, think about it red is more of a hot color white and blue isn't. Also the mh conversion bulbs only put out around 35,000 lumens and most nice hps bulbs these days are throwing out any where from 50,000-58,0000 lumens. Thats a big difference right there in light intensity. Add another fan or another passive intake port...


Glad to see this convo, I to run a conversion bulb. I did not even think about the HPS running hotter (even though I knew the logic behind it with the extra 15,000 lumens and all) I will be looking into cooling the temps off now so its not a problem when I switch over.....thanks guys +rep to both of you......


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry GFK didnt work for you.......


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 3, 2009)

well its a good thing that hear in cali it is about the same temp all day year long haha but I think all I need is a few cloudy November days and ill be back at 78 D. I just turned my osilating fan from low to high and it dropped the entire room down a few Deg.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 3, 2009)

As long as you aren't hitting the upper 90's I say your good.


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 3, 2009)

really? so having my caninet go up to 90 is going to kill them all over time ?

does anyone have any tips on starting the flower cycle as far as lights go? I heard some people go 24 hours of darkness then switch to 12 and 12??? and thoughts on that?


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Nov 3, 2009)

What do you 400watters think of those 400w CMH bulbs?! Its got everything from IR to UV and more lumens than a 400w HPS. A lot less heat too so im convinced on these and will be picking them up for my next op. just want to see what all of you thnk of them.


----------



## klmmicro (Nov 3, 2009)

Unkle Sam: I have been thinking about getting one for my dual socket reflector. I can use it to augment the 600 HPS with some wider spectrum light. Everything I can find on them points to good. I have had excellent results with standard 400 watt bulbs, so the CMH seems like a sure thing.


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 3, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> really? so having my caninet go up to 90 is going to kill them all over time ?
> 
> does anyone have any tips on starting the flower cycle as far as lights go? I heard some people go 24 hours of darkness then switch to 12 and 12??? and thoughts on that?


 
90 isnt going to kill them...but it will hinder overall growth....


----------



## Butthead08 (Nov 3, 2009)

dont ever let them get near 90 thats crazy


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 3, 2009)

Butthead08 said:


> dont ever let them get near 90 thats crazy


 
how the f do they control the temps outside in mexico ?????? i do believe it gets a little warmer than 90..and there's plenty of that pot around.. que no ?


----------



## Butthead08 (Nov 3, 2009)

whatever man keep your temps at 90


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 3, 2009)

No you'll be fine. I've watched grows on here that had temps in the 100s and successfully grew bud without dying. Just have enough free flowing air in the cab and you'll be good. 

As for that some people do it some don't. It also depends on how long you have vegged for. If your plants are showing preflowers I wouldn't even waste the 36hrs in the dark and just flip 'em 12/12. If the plant isn't showing preflowers thats when I would put it in complete darkness right before flower. It doesn't effect yeild or anything its just a personal choice. Do what feels right for you bro. 

Now you see it.......









Now you don't.......


----------



## justiceman (Nov 4, 2009)

Whats up fellow 400 watters. I was just wondering what your preference is for good MH and HPS lamps. hortilux?


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 4, 2009)

yes ......?


----------



## justiceman (Nov 4, 2009)

tkufoS said:


> yes ......?


Ya i mean I vegged with my super hortilux hps
and they seemed to veg pretty well, but I was just wondering if you guys had any advice on possibly better lamps if there are any better. Would it be in my best interest to veg with a hortilux blue instead, or an ushio blue, or some other MH instead of HPS? Or is a hortilux super hps just fine.








some days later with the lights off


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 4, 2009)

good looking plants ^^^^


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey I just got a 400w HID. It's a dual ballast for MH/HPS. I have a question though. I didn't buy the hood fan for the unit, do I really need it?


----------



## sixk51 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello again 400 watt club.

Here is my Blue Hash plant at 31 days of flowering. Pic turned out kind of shitty, but its the only one I took that day.

I really hope this thing fattens up before she finishes.


----------



## Philouza (Nov 4, 2009)

...my second grow.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 4, 2009)

UnKlE SaM said:


> What do you 400watters think of those 400w CMH bulbs?! Its got everything from IR to UV and more lumens than a 400w HPS. A lot less heat too so im convinced on these and will be picking them up for my next op. just want to see what all of you thnk of them.


CMH work just fine, check out my boy Green Cross' journal.

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 4, 2009)

anybody ever try bushmaster from humboldt. im already usin purple maxx? bushmaster is said to help produce large yields. anyone with experience with this product please let me know


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 4, 2009)

hey chief, i got two hid in my 4x4x7 tent an with both lights on it doesent get any hotter than 72. i have the vortex intake fan hooked up to both lights now an its great. also i leave two windows open all da time in my grow room an im in the midwest so its cold right now. at night i leave the fans on an it gets like 65 in there so im hopin for some good colors. jus see how the heat is. those hid can put out alot of it


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 4, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> anybody ever try bushmaster from humboldt. im already usin purple maxx? bushmaster is said to help produce large yields. anyone with experience with this product please let me know


What up there kushykush I have never used bushmaster but this guy uses it Tom_420
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/239084-toms-400-watt-growing-odyssey.html


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks lonley. i will check it out. i got purple maxx already, jus undecided about bushmaster or gravity. jus fed um today the combo of bio-bloom an top-maxx (10 ml each). i wanna get the bushmaster cuz i wanna see if that packs on some weight for the babies. but the mollasses alone with the early fish mix has fattened um up real nicely. but definitely give bio-bizz line a lookin at. i like humbolt for the additives cuz those guys out there really must know wut there doin. it comes from the emerald triangle, plus ive seen journals with guys who have used it on 1 plant and not the other an there is a big difference in size alone. oh i just planted 3 dieselryder fems and 2 more fem hindu's. makes 24 fems under 1200 watts now. since i planted 5 more 2 gallon pots in the tents. i got two more 600 watt cool tubes from the hydro store today, didnt want to wait on htgsupply this time cuz its the end of the week an i needed the extra 200 per tent now since i have 24 fems sog style in each tent!!! enjow, jus foiled the biggins with purp maxx today as well. light sprinkle. stopping at week six. jus adding to water after then gravity.


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 4, 2009)

this thread is sick, so yeah I just switched my light over to 12/ 12 not going to do any 24 hour darkness, but I got a question, my plants are starting to droop just a little, I let my coc medium go alittle dry but after I fed them they didnt perk back up, an and low humidity like 40 make plants droop? 

queen fire killa, that is one fat ass cola you got there, how close do you keep the tip of that to your light? like 1 foot or a little more?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 4, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> this thread is sick, so yeah I just switched my light over to 12/ 12 not going to do any 24 hour darkness, but I got a question, my plants are starting to droop just a little, I let my coc medium go alittle dry but after I fed them they didnt perk back up, an and low humidity like 40 make plants droop?
> 
> queen fire killa, that is one fat ass cola you got there, how close do you keep the tip of that to your light? like 1 foot or a little more?


 
Queen fire killa???? Green mane Green I'm no queen whatsoever hahaha. 

I keep the light right at a foot. I would like it to be at 15-16 inches but I ran out of room for the light to go up. I have a little bleaching on the top of the cola but thats it. Next grow I'll know to extend the LST about a week longer to keep up with that.


----------



## groputillor (Nov 4, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Queen fire killa????


LOL



growbuddy said:


> this thread is sick, so yeah I just switched my light over to 12/ 12 not going to do any 24 hour darkness, but I got a question, my plants are starting to droop just a little, I let my coc medium go alittle dry but after I fed them they didnt perk back up, an and low humidity like 40 make plants droop?
> 
> queen fire killa, that is one fat ass cola you got there, how close do you keep the tip of that to your light? like 1 foot or a little more?


Light height is somethin I struggled a bit with. If you want it more evenly distributed you can tie em down during flower. Think it's called firsting. I had to do that cuz mine were stretchy. The recommended height for 400w is 14 inches I think, but plants don't know the difference except from the heat. You can keep the light as close as the heat will allow. When you bring it closer you deliver a lot more lumens to the plant. If it's uncomfortable for your hand (like you wanna move it right away), then it's uncomfortable for the plant. Don't get too liberal with that cuz if your fan fails you're fucked. I kept a lot of colas within 6-12 inches and never had any damage other than a bit of tip burn on the bigger fan leaves. Are you growing all indicas in that cab?


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Nov 5, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> hey chief, i got two hid in my 4x4x7 tent an with both lights on it doesent get any hotter than 72. i have the vortex intake fan hooked up to both lights now an its great. also i leave two windows open all da time in my grow room an im in the midwest so its cold right now. at night i leave the fans on an it gets like 65 in there so im hopin for some good colors. jus see how the heat is. those hid can put out alot of it


 
Sweet. Thanks for the info. Sounds like the fan is keeping your temps pretty regulated. I did go ahead and get the bolt-on fan for my HID. It was only $65, bolts right on to the reflector hood, has a 4" flange built-in, and offers 100cfm. That should keep my grow area within decent temps. Now my paranoia is shifting to carbon filters. When will it stop.....


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 5, 2009)

hello 400 watters!

Starting my new grow two months early!! 

After receiving some very fortunate news, im going ahead with 4 big bang plants. 
I figured, if anything goes horribly wrong then ill just cut em' down, they int nothing special and then i'll just stick to the original choice of purple wreck 

So here goes, 
For this grow im using:

4 x GHS Big Bang seeds
DR100 1x1x2 grow tent
Powerplant 400w HPS & 400w star ballast.
4 x 20 litre pots, much bigger than before!
BioBizz Light mix soil
BioBizz Grow, Bloom, alga-mic and TopMax
Carbon Filter & Extractor fan
2 x 7'' desk fans
'n' a whole lot of TLC 

All four seeds have germinated and ive placed them in 4inch pots which i'll water with just plain rain water untill week two...thats if they survive after what ive been hearing about the GHS company 
Ive got em' in the DR100, they've been in soil for 2days now with the lights on 18hours, lightly spraying with rain water when the soil feels dry. 
It got a bit hot in there....about 35+ (celsius) so i took the filter off the ducting to try and drop the temps abit, ater a while this seemed to do the trick, there wont be no smell yet so im gunna keep it like this for a while.
Not much else to say, think ive covered it all so far, gotta drop by the HP store again cause i forgot to get the trays with the pots!! 

Feels good to be growing again....

Fingers crossed.....



.G4J.


----------



## jayada1 (Nov 5, 2009)

all gd now just gave them a shit load of water and nuts and picked up realy gd ya u wouldnt even no thr was a problem so i was lucky thanks dst and evry one 4 the help was just water problem


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> hello 400 watters!
> 
> Starting my new grow two months early!!
> 
> ...


 
Good luck G4J, all the best with the grow.

DST



jayada1 said:


> all gd now just gave them a shit load of water and nuts and picked up realy gd ya u wouldnt even no thr was a problem so i was lucky thanks dst and evry one 4 the help was just water problem


Pleasure, glad things are looking up. Get to know when your plants need water. Some people let them droop, others check the top 5cm/2inch, or know how much they weight when they are dry (roughly, you don't need scales)

Good luck and look after em girls Jayada.

DST


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 5, 2009)

G4J looks like you have a good start there. What was the big reason you started growing so soon?? 
Good Luck on that.


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah I got two querkle on the sides and 1 purple kush in the middle. both mostly indica


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 5, 2009)

What up 400w community...... 
Just figured out that this first grow is taking WAY to long! 4 Sensi Star and a Mendo Purp are about 9 weeks old. Its my first grow they have had a rough life up to this point but should flower in about a week, finally.  
First 6 pics were taken on the 1st....
Last 4 were taken on Sept 27th.

Two of the SS will be in a grow off with one variable bloom nutes! One will be taking AN Sensi Bloom A/B
The other will be taking BMO Flower Power/GIG. I will start a thread just for that. 



Enjoy the pics. Let me know what everyone thinks. Wanna drop some advice hit that link in my sig.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 5, 2009)

Harvest pics!!!!


----------



## captiankush (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey all, here is an update we are at nearly 5 weeks right now.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 5, 2009)

looking good.


----------



## (Butters) (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey all,

1 plant. Blue Venom in Coco. Day 53 flowering. A tad bit burned after the use of Gravity 













-Butters


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 5, 2009)

DST said:


> Good luck G4J, all the best with the grow.
> 
> DST


Cheers man,




lonleysmoka said:


> G4J looks like you have a good start there. What was the big reason you started growing so soon??
> Good Luck on that.


Thanks Lonleysmoka,
the main reason was, being it christmas soon n everyting, there was going to be family staying and there was no chance of banging a grow out in time after my previous grow for before then so it was being put off untill january, but the tables have turned........
hope all that made sense ........im merrily baked.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice looking bud porn above i must say...............Mmmmmmm............very nice indeed.......


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 5, 2009)

nice goin butters...starting to get that "done look" goin on...and on another note i say bravo to everyone in the 400 club..postin pics and giving advice..VV


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 5, 2009)

yea, my grow room right now smells fruity so i havent even hooked up my czarbon filter cuz i leave two windows open in the room that my tent is in at all times an bein in the midwest its pretty cool so it all works out well cuz im hopefully usin these cold moths for some good bag appeal on my buds. but yea if i didnt have those windows, that carbon filter would be crankin cuz i got 24 fems in the tent and 14 of um are flowerin as we speak


----------



## jayada1 (Nov 5, 2009)

hi ty again dst will look aftr thm iam going to get some cemicale called big bud to put on some waight becaouse threr is no waight to them been 2 weeks heaps of hairs all ovr but thats it so will this help them put waight on the bud
or hairs new to this sos


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 5, 2009)

hey j, look into humbolt bushmaster, purple maxx, and gravity. i use it with my bio-bizz line


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 5, 2009)

7 grape apes cloned to coco @ 3"s on 10/11 cns17 grow nutes 400 w mh flicked to 12/12 on 10/26 w cns17 bloom nutes 400w hps @ 19" tall now


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 5, 2009)

cool bath tub grow


----------



## huskerguy (Nov 5, 2009)

heres a couple pics of my last go round, had 2 plants under the 400w and i was pleased w/ the outcome

the first two are from the same plant about 1 month apart, it was a sweet skunk mix

the last pic is some kind of maple/widow/grape hybrid. 

i get these strains from an old school dude around town thats been crossing his dank for years so there is no real telling what it is... its all bomb tho


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 5, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> cool bath tub grow


thanx...buuuuudee!


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 5, 2009)

nice lookin huskerguy....


----------



## gottagrow69 (Nov 6, 2009)

Is it possible to get a half pound every two months with a 400watt hps


----------



## IcantGrow (Nov 6, 2009)

hi everyone,,heres my little set up ; 400w hps and 400w mh in a cooltube , 350 cfm vortex exhaust fan and 250 cfm intake fan , carbin filter ,and 2 humidifiers for the bloom room and veg is just under a 400 mh ,, 2.5 x8 long i get 10 plants in there and yeild about 500 gms ,, when i move back into my place ill have my main set up set back up ...6 1000w hps in cooltubes for bloom and 2 400w mh for veg ,, 2 800 cfm exhaust fans and a 2 650 cfm intake ,and about 20 40w grow panels around the outer edge ,i do anywhere from 30 to 60 plants and harvest 20 a month


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 6, 2009)

take a picture from futher away so we can see what we are looking at. Thats a really nice light tho man. u should save that carbon filter for flowering tho, you dont really need to run it now, save the carbon and get more air flow, unless it is damping the noise, but cool man take more pics


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 6, 2009)

oh they are separate rooms I see. take some pics from out side the room looking in


----------



## IcantGrow (Nov 7, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> oh they are separate rooms I see. take some pics from out side the room looking in


no its just 1 room (bloom room,closet )with a ziper up door


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 7, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> hey j, look into humbolt bushmaster, purple maxx, and gravity. i use it with my bio-bizz line


thanks man, will do...


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 7, 2009)

Quick question....I was going to 'FIM' my plants but I havent got the time now.  
What is the minimum amount of time you can Veg for? 
3/4 plants sprouted yesterday and i wanted to switch to 12/12 on december 1st. Is this enough time??
thanks...


----------



## IcantGrow (Nov 7, 2009)

4 weeks for veg  , might beable to do 3 weeks but they will be short


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 7, 2009)

It depends on your strain and heal/vigor of the plants. Alternating nodes is a good generic rule. Otherwise if preflowers are showing. Or if the plant is over a foot tall. But time isnt always relevant, more so as soon as the plant is ready. I have had monster 16" clones in under 4 weeks that were ready to go, but I've seen other people with seedlings that were in poor mediums with inexpierienced care and were only 4"-6" tall at 2 months and clearly not ready for flower. So just do the best you can, and post a pic when you want to flower and we can give you a good Idea if they are redy or not.


----------



## litljohn (Nov 7, 2009)

hey 400 club,i just updated my journal and thought i would drop a couple pics for you guys,check the journal for the rest


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 7, 2009)

IcantGrow said:


> 4 weeks for veg  , might beable to do 3 weeks but they will be short


Thanks man...
if all else fails may just have to push it into december for a week or so..




Integra21 said:


> It depends on your strain and heal/vigor of the plants. Alternating nodes is a good generic rule. Otherwise if preflowers are showing. Or if the plant is over a foot tall. But time isnt always relevant, more so as soon as the plant is ready. I have had monster 16" clones in under 4 weeks that were ready to go, but I've seen other people with seedlings that were in poor mediums with inexpierienced care and were only 4"-6" tall at 2 months and clearly not ready for flower. So just do the best you can, and post a pic when you want to flower and we can give you a good Idea if they are redy or not.


Thanks man, 
They're 'GHS - Big Bang' 
3 out of four seeds have sprouted, 1 still has the seed casing round it! My last plant done this aswell and it turned out great so i dont think its a problem, just hant come off yet... 
Im surprised at the rate they are growing now, dey only popped up yesterday mid-day and they're stretching like crazy!
Anyway, im gonna take your advice and see how they go, got the rest of the month to go yet so plenty of time to decide, very early days still...

Pics 1 & 2 - Thur - 6/11/09 around 8:20pm
Pics 3 & 4 - Fri - 7/11/09 around 1:30pm

thanks for the help....


----------



## heady yeti (Nov 7, 2009)

Im new to carbon filtration and I have no idea how I was able to get by so long without it, IT WORKS!


----------



## The Good Doctor (Nov 7, 2009)

So is this the rolliup.org equivalent to being in a Chevy Luv or VW Gulf Club?


----------



## The Good Doctor (Nov 7, 2009)

You can do 12/12 the entire time. Some people actually sprout 12/12 or take clones in 12/12 or more commonly take clones that were on 18/6 and put them straight to 12/12 with no vegging time. All of this works. The only difference is the results. You can grow bud under a light bulb with only 8 hours of light or with 24. MJ is a fun plant like that. 

As a general rule all that malarky now being said: 

2 weeks of vegging and 7 weeks of flowering. But of course every strain is differen't if you want optimal results. . . For instance most OG growers tend to veg 4 weeks and flower 10. . . bubba kush is more of a 2 week veg 6 week flower. . .so it differs. 

What are you growing?


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 7, 2009)

The Good Doctor said:


> You can do 12/12 the entire time. Some people actually sprout 12/12 or take clones in 12/12 or more commonly take clones that were on 18/6 and put them straight to 12/12 with no vegging time. All of this works. The only difference is the results. You can grow bud under a light bulb with only 8 hours of light or with 24. MJ is a fun plant like that.
> 
> As a general rule all that malarky now being said:
> 
> ...


Nice one, 
I want some decent smoke so i definatly wanna veg for at least 3 weeks, i vegged my last grow for atleast 8+ weeks (i lost track of time) before switching to 12/12. 
They are big bang seeds, also just potted 2 random seeds and a lemon skunk seed or what i think was a lemon skunk seed....
time is not of the essence right now....

thanks for the tips.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 7, 2009)

glad i bought a 400 watt hps now after c ing all these great grows withm heres some pics of my grow at 15 days


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah I really do not know how people do this short veg stuff...unless you are doing a see of green with lots of plants. I veg for several weeks, mainly cuz I am waiting for room in the flower box, but also to get a healthy root system for flower. I LST a bit to encourage the lower branches to become tops. IME, going quickly to flower results in lower yields...and flowering for only 7 weeks...good luck on that one! sure you can chop them anytime you want, but it will not be ready Mine are like the energizer bunny...I have let them go 12 weeks...I get maybe 10% amber...but new clear to cloudy as well. I have cut at 9 weeks mostly, and went 11 last time. The potency and increase in size is IMO nominal, but the flavor and aroma are improved.

Just cut 2 headbands and a K-train with no pics (been lazy) so the flower box looks a little veggie...but a couple of Hijacks are coming along (I think 4 and 5 weeks) and 3 Headbands @ 3 and 2 weeks flower.


----------



## The Good Doctor (Nov 8, 2009)

There is really no need(in doors) for more than 4 to 5 weeks of vegging. Unless you are planning to grow 20ft plants.

I might skip veg on this next one. . .


----------



## timmythetooth (Nov 8, 2009)

The Good Doctor said:


> There is really no need(in doors) for more than 4 to 5 weeks of vegging. Unless you are planning to grow 20ft plants.
> 
> I might skip veg on this next one. . .



I didnt veg this 4" clone. 80g wet no stem except for about 1" between bud and soil. rest of the harvest to come. sorry about the bad quality pic..


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 8, 2009)

Well...my strain is not a heavy yielder...they go to flower (tied down) at ~16"...I am legal and limited to 6 in flower, because of this I need to grow a little larger plant...here are two Headbands in jars...82.5g dry.


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 8, 2009)

HAYDUKE, How much you think I can yield of my indicas


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 8, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> HAYDUKE, How much you think I can yield of my indicas


1-2 zips dry from a 4 hunny...just a guess


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 8, 2009)

Really, thats all. oh well im going to add three more in 30 days, here is a pic of my 400 watt flower room just for fun.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice Jar pic Hayduke..

Ladies looking good Growbuddy..

A couple of pics of my babies...
They look a little worse for wear and ive put a little stake in there just to help keep em' in the right line of fire.. but hopefully dey will do fine...
I lowered my light some more and raised dem off the ground so dey dont stretch so much and get all spindly and s**t...
Ive got a fan blowing between the seedlings and my light to keep the heat off em', they dont get blown around but there is a slight, gentle breeze on dem, i know that a fan will help dem get stronger but how early do you use one?



.G4J.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 8, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> Really, thats all. oh well im going to add three more in 30 days, here is a pic of my 400 watt flower room just for fun.


1-2 zips per plant...not sure if you thought I meant for all 3...?



grow4joe said:


> Nice Jar pic Hayduke..


Thanks!


----------



## smokinguns (Nov 8, 2009)

Chopped off 4 main colas off one of my four plants under a 400 watt hps. Weighed in at 2.2 zips. What do you all think 2.2 will weigh when its dry? Any guide here on how much weight loss when your buds dry? Any guesses anyone?


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 8, 2009)

smokinguns said:


> Any guide here on how much weight loss when your buds dry? Any guesses anyone?


Yield dry = ~25% of wet.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 9, 2009)

Any clues on how to get my grow journal link up on the page when i post??

Plants looking much healthier today,  

Check out my 1st grow journal, ''GHS Big Bang''...

 




https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/268714-ghs-big-bang-grow-journal.html


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 9, 2009)

oh..wait..i think ive cracked it...

do you always have to paste it in every time?? or is there an easier way?



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/268714-ghs-big-bang-grow-journal.html


----------



## doctorD (Nov 9, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> oh..wait..i think ive cracked it...
> 
> do you always have to paste it in every time?? or is there an easier way?
> 
> ...


go to my roll it up. click edit signature on the left side of the page. Then past the link in yous sigatrure and it will be there for all to see


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 9, 2009)

You da man DoctorD, you da man!!


----------



## triplep (Nov 9, 2009)

This is my friends first grow with 400w. When we first took her pics we had to shut off lights as you can see it made the plants yellow looking they are actually a nice green colour. We would apprecite comments she is new at this. She does not even know what kind of plants these are. Any ideas?


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 9, 2009)

smokinguns said:


> Chopped off 4 main colas off one of my four plants under a 400 watt hps. Weighed in at 2.2 zips. What do you all think 2.2 will weigh when its dry? Any guide here on how much weight loss when your buds dry? Any guesses anyone?


Whats that like 60 grams??? I have heard its anywhere from 1/3 -1/4 of wet weight. Could you please post the final dry weight of those colas so we here on this 400w can see/know


----------



## macs51 (Nov 9, 2009)

Look really good to me>>>>


----------



## litljohn (Nov 9, 2009)

heres my super skunk 16 days into flower,the pic doesnt do this plant justice,and only if you could smell thru the screen,lol


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 9, 2009)

triplep said:


> This is my friends first grow with 400w. When we first took her pics we had to shut off lights as you can see it made the plants yellow looking they are actually a nice green colour. We would apprecite comments she is new at this. She does not even know what kind of plants these are. Any ideas?


Sure looks like more than one 400...and she sure does not look like she is new


----------



## Xare (Nov 9, 2009)

This is one of my SOG clones in Hempy done under a 400 watt HPS


----------



## smokinguns (Nov 9, 2009)

I post the weight so long as I don't forget and start smoking the shit of of it. LOL!


----------



## 1oilfan (Nov 9, 2009)

one room is going to flower soon i have been veging for 2 and a half weeks


----------



## groputillor (Nov 10, 2009)

Put up full harvest pics in my journal yall, case you wanna take a look.


----------



## groputillor (Nov 10, 2009)

triplep said:


> This is my friends first grow with 400w. When we first took her pics we had to shut off lights as you can see it made the plants yellow looking they are actually a nice green colour. We would apprecite comments she is new at this. She does not even know what kind of plants these are. Any ideas?


Ya I see two light bulbs. What's the setup?


----------



## Derker (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is my plant flowered with a 400w full spectrum Mh, 
I veg the plant with a shop light and numerous l.e.d light's. 
400w...That's less wattage than my computer uses!, and my vegging light's are less than 100w. It's all about keeping the power bill down in my world.
along with lots of reflective material on the wall's, it's enough for two large plants.


----------



## Genocide (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello all, I've read the first 40 or so pages and the last few and I'm joining your 400w club. I'm not wet behind the ears, I'm a fucking fetus. This is what Im going to be working with.

Space: I'm going to be using a 2.5 ft by 5 ft closet about 10 ft tall.
Soil: Fox farm "Ocean Forest"
Nutrients: fox farm "big bloom" "grow big" and "tiger bloom"
Light: 400w Hps 
seeds: Barney's Farm "blue cheese" feminized 20% THC

I have a few questions before I start 
1. Can I use aluminum on the walls?
2. How many plants should I put in? Iv heard 3 and as many as 10 for that size area.


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 10, 2009)

No foil or aluminum on the walls, you can get hot spots with that 400 watt HPS. I would go white, or mylar


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 10, 2009)

wouldnt use foil ,i tried it got hot spots , bought a tent.these ladies "hopefully" r 20 days old 5 days nto 12/12


----------



## Derker (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree white is the best. I also find mylar to cause hot spots as well.
Im using a little of it... and wished I had bought the stuff thats black on one side and white on the other.


----------



## Genocide (Nov 10, 2009)

How many plants can I put in a 2.5 ft by 5 ft closet about 10 ft tall? Iv heard 3 and as many as 10 for that size area.


----------



## jayada1 (Nov 10, 2009)

hi all just a update 4 u all about 3 weeks in i think lol any way just add monster bud nuts seems to be doin somthin ty 4 the help and any opinans all will be gd  how far off do u think befor u start cin gd size bud or is all iam going to get any help on that to would be gd


----------



## litljohn (Nov 10, 2009)

Genocide said:


> Hello all, I've read the first 40 or so pages and the last few and I'm joining your 400w club. I'm not wet behind the ears, I'm a fucking fetus. This is what Im going to be working with.
> 
> Space: I'm going to be using a 2.5 ft by 5 ft closet about 10 ft tall.
> Soil: Fox farm "Ocean Forest"
> ...


 dont use foil,use flat white paint or mylar.as far as the number of plant,it depends on how long you want to vegg them for.the plants will double in size during the flowering stage.i would say 6 and veg them for 3 weeks then switch to flowering


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 10, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> hi all just a update 4 u all about 3 weeks in i think lol any way just add monster bud nuts seems to be doin somthin ty 4 the help and any opinans all will be gd  how far off do u think befor u start cin gd size bud or is all iam going to get any help on that to would be gd


most plants flower for 8week


----------



## proudstoner (Nov 10, 2009)

here some pics


----------



## groputillor (Nov 10, 2009)

Derker said:


> Here is my plant flowered with a 400w full spectrum Mh,
> I veg the plant with a shop light and numerous l.e.d light's.
> 400w...That's less wattage than my computer uses!, and my vegging light's are less than 100w. It's all about keeping the power bill down in my world.
> along with lots of reflective material on the wall's, it's enough for two large plants.


Derker - That stuff really looks good! Do you know the strain?


----------



## jayada1 (Nov 10, 2009)

so athr words then its to early 4 them to pack on any waight then if so when do they start puting waight on ty u 4 the help


----------



## groputillor (Nov 10, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> so athr words then its to early 4 them to pack on any waight then if so when do they start puting waight on ty u 4 the help


Depends on the strain. Do you know what it is? In general a strain that takes longer to finish (sativas) will take longer to start taking on that cool looking cola shape. My super silver haze was almost colas at half way, around 30 days of 12/12. I remember yours took a while to start poppin buds so I'm guessing sativa. I had some green crack that took almost three weeks to show any signs of flowers, but then it took off pretty good right at the end. 
Peace


----------



## Derker (Nov 11, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Derker - That stuff really looks good! Do you know the strain?


 No I don't, a buddy of mine gave me a couple of clones and Ive been cloning and smoking it ever since, it's a sweet tasting plant .


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 11, 2009)

jayada1 said:


> hi all just a update 4 u all about 3 weeks in i think lol any way just add monster bud nuts seems to be doin somthin ty 4 the help and any opinans all will be gd  how far off do u think befor u start cin gd size bud or is all iam going to get any help on that to would be gd


 they look good just keep feeding them they should start bulking up .


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 11, 2009)

herers some pics of my grow 21 days old 6 days 12/12 what yall think?


----------



## Derker (Nov 11, 2009)

[more pics


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 11, 2009)

Derker, what strains are u growing?

and how much height have they gained since you switched them to 12/12?

I am a little worried about room for my grow. since my vegged plants are about 2'4"


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 11, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> I am a little worried about room for my grow. since my vegged plants are about 2'4"


Growbuddy, how long did you veg for? 



Thanks, 

.G4J.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 11, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> Derker, what strains are u growing?
> 
> and how much height have they gained since you switched them to 12/12?
> 
> I am a little worried about room for my grow. since my vegged plants are about 2'4"


I know you did not ask...but I would flip that light dude.


----------



## Derker (Nov 11, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> Derker, what strains are u growing?
> 
> and how much height have they gained since you switched them to 12/12?
> 
> I am a little worried about room for my grow. since my vegged plants are about 2'4"


Those look really nice and healthy dude, I'm not sure of the strain I have , a buddy gave me a couple of clones and 've been cloning them, I have ordered some blackberry and some alaskan ice,can't wait for those, as per your question on how big they will get after being in 12/12 that depends on the strain you have , mine wont get much taller than three feet or so, yours I'm guessing they may get another twelve inches? that's a guess, how long have you vegged those beauties


----------



## Derker (Nov 11, 2009)

I think if you lowered that shelf they are on and put them in 12/12 you be just fine! by the way I really like the closet you geared up all white inside...perfect! one thing that shelf the light is mounted in, it looks like it's sagging a bit, I would hate to see that come crashing down on the ladies. maybe you can put some supports on it to secure it a bit better,it maybe ok it just looks like it's bending a lil.


----------



## Derker (Nov 11, 2009)

some jucy pic's of my last grow


----------



## groputillor (Nov 11, 2009)

Ya flip those buddy. Believe me I made the same mistake. It looks like you have a bit of horizontal room to work with so you should think about maybe giving them all a good top, wait a week for recovery, then flip. 
Looking again, Ya I'd definitely top first. You couldn't have more than a foot between the tops and the light right now, and they're gonna stretch one foot minimum. And make clones out of the tops if you can, then you have some real prime cuts for next round. It's not all that bad though. Longer veg means bigger/more nugs. You're just gonna have to tie them down as they stretch. Hope this helps 
Peace

Derker - Holy fuck man. Those nugs look like they've got a 600 watt on them. Do you keep that light real close and temps real low? What are all the nutes you use, cuz I'm about to buy some more new stuff for this round.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 11, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Ya flip those buddy. Believe me I made the same mistake. It looks like you have a bit of horizontal room to work with so you should think about maybe giving them all a good top, wait a week for recovery, then flip.
> Looking again, Ya I'd definitely top first. You couldn't have more than a foot between the tops and the light right now, and they're gonna stretch one foot minimum. And make clones out of the tops if you can, then you have some real prime cuts for next round. It's not all that bad though. Longer veg means bigger/more nugs. You're just gonna have to tie them down as they stretch. Hope this helps
> Peace


Perfect advise.


----------



## Derker (Nov 11, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Ya flip those buddy. Believe me I made the same mistake. It looks like you have a bit of horizontal room to work with so you should think about maybe giving them all a good top, wait a week for recovery, then flip.
> Looking again, Ya I'd definitely top first. You couldn't have more than a foot between the tops and the light right now, and they're gonna stretch one foot minimum. And make clones out of the tops if you can, then you have some real prime cuts for next round. It's not all that bad though. Longer veg means bigger/more nugs. You're just gonna have to tie them down as they stretch. Hope this helps
> Peace
> 
> Derker - Holy fuck man. Those nugs look like they've got a 600 watt on them. Do you keep that light real close and temps real low? What are all the nutes you use, cuz I'm about to buy some more new stuff for this round.


Hey man thanks, I'm using this stuff I got at the hydro shop expensive but good ,and yeah I got the plant about 18" from the light or so and lots of air circulation, I put one next to my geetar to get a size comparision. and No I didn't shoot that kangaroo in the background, Lmao


----------



## MrHarpua (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are some pics of my first 400w grow. Im about 4.5 weeks into flower, 3 gallon grow bags, FF OF soil, FF trio for nutes, Eye Hortilux Bulb, Shitty reflector (ballast all in one). 5 plants, 6 originally, one came from a dispensary loaded with spider mites so it got the axe. 5 remaining are some strain of Northern California Outdoor, nothing special but a very sweeeeet smell.

Enjoy


----------



## Derker (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is what I'm growing as we speek 3.5 weeks into flower just after the daily misting.


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 12, 2009)

Derker said:


> I think if you lowered that shelf they are on and put them in 12/12 you be just fine! by the way I really like the closet you geared up all white inside...perfect! one thing that shelf the light is mounted in, it looks like it's sagging a bit, I would hate to see that come crashing down on the ladies. maybe you can put some supports on it to secure it a bit better,it maybe ok it just looks like it's bending a lil.


*Yeah I have the light mounted on the very sturdy top shelf, the middle one does sag but it is not caring any weight so im not worried about it, it is sturdy but thanks for looking out.

I think I am going to have plenty of room for the buds to grow vertical,

it is now 8th day of flowering, I am tying down the tops on the querkle plants.

querkle on the right and left, and purple kush in the middle
*


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok, havent put my girls in here in a while. These are pics of my [email protected] flowering.Having a little N deficiency, but nothing to worry about. First time flowering this strain, so I couldnt have forseen her N greed.


----------



## Derker (Nov 12, 2009)

growbuddy said:


> *Yeah I have the light mounted on the very sturdy top shelf, the middle one does sag but it is not caring any weight so im not worried about it, it is sturdy but thanks for looking out.*
> 
> *I think I am going to have plenty of room for the buds to grow vertical,*
> 
> ...


 right on lookin good!


----------



## socalbudz (Nov 12, 2009)

Here she is at 7 weeks. Chopped the main cola last night
at 30% amber trichs. 

Main cola weighed in at just about an oz wet.


----------



## 1ht1der (Nov 12, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Nice one,
> I want some decent smoke so i definatly wanna veg for at least 3 weeks, i vegged my last grow for atleast 8+ weeks (i lost track of time) before switching to 12/12.


my first grow i vegged for 3 months , b/c i had no idea about first week strech in flower stage. I thought my plants where small... 16 inches b4 i switched to flower, and almost 4 ft 2 weeks later.. after that i was ALL IN


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 12, 2009)

do you have any more pics? I wanna see this plant, bud looks prime.


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Round 4 coming soon... this is what i ordered

1 medium/large mother grow tent
3 strawberry blue feminized seeds
3 chocolope feminized seeds
1 free [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]UFO# 2 DNA Hash Plant Haze Feminized
1 free [/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]UFO # 1 DNA Genetics Lemon Skunk Feminized
-------
i still have the following from the last order
1 free UFO DinaFem Blue Widow feminized
1 free DinaFem blue hash feminized
+ 2 free bagseeds that supposed to be good

alll the seeds are feminized except the 2 from my friend... ill be germinating as soon as i get the tent setup, the seeds in my hand, and after i buy more grow bags, foxfarm nutes, foxfarm oceanic forest... and im going to try to get some sort of carbon filter and fan.... im going to try to plant all 12 seeeds in this next round.... none of them are autoflowering.. they are simply feminized.. so ill prob have a short veg and long flowering .. [/FONT]


----------



## triplep (Nov 12, 2009)

it is 2 400's she has learned alot on here. Thanks to all for so much information


----------



## groputillor (Nov 15, 2009)

After drying/SMOKING for 2 weeks it is 5.54 ounces; 155.2 grams. I prob smoked/shared at least 10 grams, and prob closer to 12 or so. And it's all fire, as the kids would say. I think that's pretty good for my first indoor flower, second grow. 

What'dya think 400watt club?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 15, 2009)

groputillor said:


> After drying/SMOKING for 2 weeks it is 5.54 ounces; 155.2 grams. I prob smoked/shared at least 10 grams, and prob closer to 12 or so. And it's all fire, as the kids would say. I think that's pretty good for my first indoor flower, second grow.
> 
> What'dya think 400watt club?


 Very nice . Im loving the 400 watt club.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 15, 2009)

hijack...


----------



## groputillor (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Farmer! 

I guess I forgot some of the pertinent info when I posted last night. I was tired.
It was 400watts + 4plants (Super Silver Haze, Oaksterdam) + Foxfarm soil and nutes, just the main three (no solubles) = 155.2 grams or 5.54 ounces! ...after smoking some. 

My highest estimate before weighing was 4 ounces so of course I'm shitting bricks right now. _Let me reidirate that this was probably mostly luck, combined with the genetics I got._ The shit is crazy dense, with no crumble to it. You can feel how tight and resinous every nug is when you snap it off. It smells and tastes great, but I feel I could do better in that department, so for next grow I'm *adding bat poo and fish poo, great white mychor's for the roots, and M.O.A.B. for even better yeilds. Any comments or criticisms on that choice?? *I'm still gonna use the foxfarm nutes but in smaller amounts of course. The fish poo will bring out more sugars and the bat poo has the phosphates that help with smell and taste, so I'm told. Anyone know how right that is? This stuff is all cheap, less than 80 for the lot.

Almost done with my new tent so I'll have some pics of that up soon. It maximizes my grow space - using every millimeter, it's more efficient - being totally sealed with an AC'd intake to both the tent and the light. I should be able to run the light with it closed, maintaining low temps, once my stanley blower (tent exhaust) arrives in the mail some time this week. 

Sorry to drag on and gloat but I'm just stoked right now. Even cooler than the tent is the fact that I'm getting two ungettable strains from two different master growers for this grow. Long story, but they're old kush strains, one master, one bubba. Only the guys I'm getting them from have them and they're both popular as fuck in my hometown right now. I've just been very lucky in this part of my life right now. Nuff yappin. Here's a few pics to make up for it.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 15, 2009)

groputillor that looks delicious. Smoke a bowl for me bro 

Im glad to hear you invested in some Fox Farm products. Its not luck, its good shit. Literally, bat guano seems to do the trick.

And as for your next grow, Its always fun to experiment with new things like bat poo, fish poo, great white mychors, and m.o.a.b. But, I would suggest starting slow. Maybe on a few plants for the first time. See what happens. If you like the results then add more or use it on all the plants. If it aint broken, dont fix it


----------



## groputillor (Nov 16, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Perfect advise.


 Thanks dude I felt good about that one. But he's gonna be fine without topping.



Derker said:


> Hey man thanks, I'm using this stuff I got at the hydro shop expensive but good ,and yeah I got the plant about 18" from the light or so and lots of air circulation, I put one next to my geetar to get a size comparision. and No I didn't shoot that kangaroo in the background, Lmao


Ya I like that pic, classy. lol does the kangaroo scare people when they open the closet? Just that stuff and nothing else for bloom huh? I need to maybe rethink my budgeting.



bigtomatofarmer said:


> groputillor that looks delicious. Smoke a bowl for me bro
> 
> Im glad to hear you invested in some Fox Farm products. Its not luck, its good shit. Literally, bat guano seems to do the trick.
> 
> And as for your next grow, Its always fun to experiment with new things like bat poo, fish poo, great white mychors, and m.o.a.b. But, I would suggest starting slow. Maybe on a few plants for the first time. See what happens. If you like the results then add more or use it on all the plants. If it aint broken, dont fix it


Good point tomato farmer. I tend to forget the mantra of Keep It Simple Stupid, especially when I get all amped up about something. Indeed, the worst problems I've had were from doing too much stuff. I think I'll do what you suggest and experiment slowly and keep track of what I do so I know for next time. Thanks again.

Two of us could only finish half this joint earlier, so here's the rest of it, lit up for you. Well it's mostly for me, but the timing is convenient. Rep for the help.


P.S. groputillor = rollitup.org


----------



## bigsourD (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Here is an update on the Cheesy sourD

Today is week 5 since 12/12


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello 400watters....
Some really nice bud you guys got on show... 

Day 12 of my Big Bang grow...humidity is slightly low, but im trying to raise it with different methods, other than that they look healthy, bright and green and the stems are really starting to fatten up.....Nice 

Check out my journal in my signature for updates...



.G4J.


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 17, 2009)

Anybody ever grow any feminized seeds of the following: strawberry blue, chocolope, hash plant haze, blue hash, blue widow, or lemon skunk?


----------



## Derker (Nov 17, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Thanks dude I felt good about that one. But he's gonna be fine without topping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's the bud porn from my update today
BC Mango 26 days Flowering


----------



## themoose (Nov 17, 2009)

looks delicious ^^^^^^ definitley cant wait to see what the trich's and those beautiful ladies looks like in another couple weeks.


-moose


----------



## golddog (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Folks, awesome thread.....

I am waiting for my StealthHydro 400 watt HPS system and I have a question.

I am going to build a Box to keep it in, in my garage (17 ft ceiling) and it gets pretty hot in the summertime. My question his how high should I make my box. Here's is what I am thinking.

3X4X6 ft ?

3X4X7 ft ?

I read through most of the threat and the boxes don't look that big.

Any opinions will be appreciated.

Peace


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 17, 2009)

mine is 7 ft. might give you an idea


----------



## golddog (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## doctorD (Nov 17, 2009)

eurostyle777 said:


> For small areas (up to 6 sq.ft) I suggest using high power multispectrum CFL lights. We have a great success with 4x 105Watt CFL and 8x 55Watt CFL multispectrum fixtures from www.magichydro.com
> 400Watts HID does not come even close. We did a comparative testing and CFL light produced 40% buds than the same power HId
> Check www.magichydro.com for more info


Just plain not true. This is an ad for your site. Nice first post. Moving along......


----------



## Reiss (Nov 18, 2009)

eurostyle777 said:


> For small areas (up to 6 sq.ft) I suggest using high power multispectrum CFL lights. We have a great success with 4x 105Watt CFL and 8x 55Watt CFL multispectrum fixtures from www.magichydro.com
> 400Watts HID does not come even close. We did a comparative testing and CFL light produced 40% buds than the same power HId
> Check www.magichydro.com for more info


Not only is this complete bullshit, it's spamming bullshit.

reported


----------



## groputillor (Nov 18, 2009)

golddog - Building a panda plastic tent is easy and cheap, and you can always adjust it fast with holes and patches and such. You wouldn't even need to build it to support any weight cause you can hang chains from the garage ceiling. It's really easy to get it light tight too. Panda Plastic, self-tapping screws, about 30 bucks worth of wood, and yer good. I planned a couple diff boxes but found them to be too expensive and potentially inflexible for me. Both work though, and 6 or 7 is fine, but of course you gotta watch how big you veg em. If you're gonna build something permanent, make it big. tall so you can use it for bigger lights to grow tall sativas later and wider so you can put clones or an AC off to the side.


----------



## golddog (Nov 18, 2009)

groputillor

Thanks for the input. I've already bought the lumber. 

I think I will build it 3X4X7 ft. I don't want to run out of grow space. I can always change it for the next grow.

My wife is already telling me where I should stick it, so I will just do what I want ! I can always move it (will only weight 200 lbs).

I will look into the panda plastic tent, may need one later.

I should have it framed out today. I am not going to put a top on it right away, not until I figure out the ducting required. I've got some time as it will be located in my garage. I will put 20 inch box fan on top to cool it initially. I will need to figure out the volume CFM to vent the box and probably need to get a cooled reflector.

See how far I get today, I will try and post a few pics later. 

Peace -


----------



## golddog (Nov 18, 2009)

I framed it out 3 X 4 X 7 ft and put some plywood on it.

That's about it for today.

Peace -


----------



## billymac (Nov 18, 2009)

This is my first indoor grow and first mj grow. Using 400W HPS in a 6 sq. ft. bedroom closet.


----------



## jakethetank (Nov 18, 2009)

man i wish i could show u my jungle


----------



## groputillor (Nov 19, 2009)

200 lbs! lol Well it looks real nice


----------



## neph19d (Nov 19, 2009)

follow my grow i have a 400 watt cmh light

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/273641-superponics-grow-400w-cmh-co2.html


----------



## golddog (Nov 19, 2009)

groputillor,

I will not complete the box initially, I plan on using velcro to attach temporary cardboard walls, no top right now. I should get my SH 400 watt HPS system on Friday. Then I will start configuring cooling, clone shelf, etc.

No real hurry as my garage is enclosed and the temperature is very cool at this time of year. 



P.S. - Roseman I was born in Flint, MI but my parents escaped before I drank to much of the water.


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 19, 2009)

thats what she said lol



jakethetank said:


> man i wish i could show u my jungle


----------



## themoose (Nov 19, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> thats what she said lol


ahahahahahah, somebody had to say it!


----------



## EarthBrite (Nov 19, 2009)

hey guys i like all these pics all I can say is holy fuck!

i want to get a 400w but how big of fans to you have attached to yours ? in inches

how many plants can you grow fully with these?
thanks


----------



## litljohn (Nov 19, 2009)

heres a few pics of my super skunk 26 days in flowering under one 400 watt hps lights


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Nov 19, 2009)

i got 3 x 400 watters. I love them. Check me out! Grow Journal


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 19, 2009)

The cheapest fan ive found is 100 bucks.. ide like to find an alternative and cheaper fan to pull air thru my small as carbon filter... plus rep for any help gettina cheaper fan



EarthBrite said:


> hey guys i like all these pics all I can say is holy fuck!
> 
> i want to get a 400w but how big of fans to you have attached to yours ? in inches
> 
> ...


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 19, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> The cheapest fan ive found is 100 bucks.. ide like to find an alternative and cheaper fan to pull air thru my small as carbon filter... plus rep for any help gettina cheaper fan


http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-76_629.html

There are a bunch of nice priced fans^^^


----------



## doctorD (Nov 19, 2009)

pics from today just short of 5 wks.


----------



## EarthBrite (Nov 20, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-76_629.html
> 
> There are a bunch of nice priced fans^^^


Say id get the 6 inch one. would this work to cool the light and eliminate odors with a scrubber attached?

also i hear people complaining about noise . anybody use these?

thanks guys. this is my last Q on this thread. i dont want to interrupt this bud porno


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 20, 2009)

It depends on the particular carbon filter (i think).. my carbon filter is about the size of a backetball or lil smaller... its got a built in "Flang" (or whatever) thats 4 in.... so i gotta go with a 4 in fan.... the dude at the hydro store said the cheapest one he has is 100 bucks and that its super super quiet and i can barley hear it thru the door.... but idk much about fans and carbon filters... i know you should measure the "Cubic Feet" in your grow area and do some sort of mathamatical calculation to see if the fan can pull all the air out of your grow room within "X" amount of minutes.... Hopefully someone can clear this up for us.. plus rep to the guy that sent me that link...




EarthBrite said:


> Say id get the 6 inch one. would this work to cool the light and eliminate odors with a scrubber attached?
> 
> also i hear people complaining about noise . anybody use these?
> 
> thanks guys. this is my last Q on this thread. i dont want to interrupt this bud porno


----------



## InsaneInTheBrain (Nov 20, 2009)

EarthBrite said:


> Say id get the 6 inch one. would this work to cool the light and eliminate odors with a scrubber attached?
> 
> also i hear people complaining about noise . anybody use these?
> 
> thanks guys. this is my last Q on this thread. i dont want to interrupt this bud porno


If you are concerned about noise, I would consider looking into getting a Panasonic Whisperline. There more $$ and they are bigger, but they are supposed to be much, much quieter.


----------



## EarthBrite (Nov 20, 2009)

Im not too concerned about noise i just would like something thats reasonable and doesn't sound like a chainsaw running.

thanks for the tips im going to hold off on that and get a 400 and go from there


----------



## d.c. beard (Nov 20, 2009)

InSaneInTheBrain - dude, I just checked out that link on the Panasonic Whisper series fan and WOW that thing seems like the bomb. And they have it for $155.00 w/ free FedEx ground? Sheeeeeeet, I'm about to pick that sucker up! I live in a rental property, so sound (or rather the lack thereof) is of the utmost importance to me.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## d.c. beard (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, and here's a pic off my 400 watter...this one here is [(Cinderella 99) x (NL#5 x White Rhino)].


----------



## Cpl Hicks (Nov 20, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> The cheapest fan ive found is 100 bucks.. ide like to find an alternative and cheaper fan to pull air thru my small as carbon filter... plus rep for any help gettina cheaper fan


Try these 265 cfm good for a 400w. Only 77.00 plus shipping.
http://www.dchydro.com/product/85/265-CFM-ActiveAir-Blower-Syste/


----------



## Reiss (Nov 21, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> Oh, and here's a pic off my 400 watter...this one here is [(Cinderella 99) x (NL#5 x White Rhino)].


Stunning! plus rep

By the way guys & girls. For all of you that follwed my 400w Auto AK47 grow, just put my white widow clone journal up here


----------



## chronichaze (Nov 21, 2009)

This is what i got going on my 400 watt hps. About 3 to 4 weeks left i thinkCheck out my journal in my sig!


----------



## d.c. beard (Nov 21, 2009)

And here's what I've got going now...Hash Berry and Super Skunk.

About to chop any day now. 

The first is Hash Berry @ 47 days in, second is Hash Berry @ 60 days in.

The third is Super Skunk (sativa pheno) @ 60 days.

The fourth is Super Skunk (indica pheno) @ 60 days.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Nov 21, 2009)

EarthBrite said:


> Say id get the 6 inch one. would this work to cool the light and eliminate odors with a scrubber attached?
> 
> also i hear people complaining about noise . anybody use these?


....YES I DO!


I use the 6" fan off of this website, it's a "valuline" it's not too loud. You have to remember you are moving 435CFM, it makes noise. I pick it up two weeks ago for $110.00
I've attached a homemade carbon scrubber. Works like a charm. 
However,
I could use some input on further design for ventilation. I'd like to somehow add light venting. Here is my 1200 watt 10 x15 Ghetto Attic Growroom. Any ideas?


----------



## groputillor (Nov 22, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> Oh, and here's a pic off my 400 watter...this one here is [(Cinderella 99) x (NL#5 x White Rhino)].


This looks really nice. Is that a 2 gallon pot it is finishing in? I ask cause I'm trying to squeeze all I can into my space and I'm not sure how cool it is to finish a plant in less than 3 gallons, I've heard 3 is minimum unless you flip em when they're small. How long did you veg it for before you flipped and what did you veg in? Have you noticed any difference vs. bigger pots? I'm asking about the cindy 99 x NL, white rhino. 

Thanks thanks


----------



## golddog (Nov 22, 2009)

I just hooked up my 400 w MH to the ballast. I have turned it on, how long does it take to light up initially?

Thanks !


----------



## doctorD (Nov 22, 2009)

it should fire right up and be at full power in a min or so.


----------



## golddog (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmmm... I have had it on for about 30 minutes, the ballast is making a little hum, nothing on the light.

I will turn everything off, check the bulb, conections and give it another try.

It is NOT an electronic ballast if that makes a difference.

Thanks, doctorD !


----------



## golddog (Nov 22, 2009)

I checked everything.... Metal Halilde no workie!

Switched Ballast to HPS, put in HPS bulb... we have light.

Guess I will call Stealth Hydro tomorrow for some tech support.

Thanks for the input.

Peace


----------



## doctorD (Nov 22, 2009)

I could still be a bad ballast. The mh side could be jacked up. You need a bulb you know works to test it.


----------



## golddog (Nov 22, 2009)

Yep,

I'll need them to send me one, we will see how they handle it.

Peace


----------



## smokinguns (Nov 22, 2009)

4 plants under my 400. Here is a little bud off of one plant. Got another palnt that has 5 of these little colas. Don't know what I did right, jut hope I can repeat.


----------



## 1oilfan (Nov 22, 2009)

1 month old and the other room is 2 weeks old all under 400'S


----------



## mr773 (Nov 22, 2009)

*six strains eight plants under 400 here are my girls, kushberry (dna genetics )l.a. woman (dna genetics ) lemon skunk ( dna genetics ) the church (greenhouse ) super lemon haze ( greenhouse) king kush ( greenhouse )*


----------



## d.c. beard (Nov 24, 2009)

groputillor said:


> This looks really nice. Is that a 2 gallon pot it is finishing in? I ask cause I'm trying to squeeze all I can into my space and I'm not sure how cool it is to finish a plant in less than 3 gallons, I've heard 3 is minimum unless you flip em when they're small. How long did you veg it for before you flipped and what did you veg in? Have you noticed any difference vs. bigger pots? I'm asking about the cindy 99 x NL, white rhino.
> 
> Thanks thanks


It's actually only a 1.25 gallon pot. Buy the square hydro buckets from the hydro store, they go UP instead of OUT for volume, are white, and with an inch of perlite at the bottom they drain incredibly well.

My experience is that anything less than this is too small, but this size has never held me back I would say and therefore it's my size of choice. Anything over 2 gallons is overkill for a 400w light inside I think. My girls get BIG and I've never had them even come close to getting rootbound yet.


----------



## metalmark (Nov 24, 2009)

ok, thats 4 ak's (the top left 3 and bottom left) the two right ones are shnazzleberry... cut down all 4 ak's today...


----------



## stonedcold89 (Nov 27, 2009)

will be choppin my first baby bright and early!! here's some pics in this thread  https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/270166-first-time-flowering-pics-cfls.html


----------



## stonedcold89 (Nov 27, 2009)

oops sorry, meant to say I started with CFLS, used for most of the grow, and picked up a 400watter a few weeks ago. got some chronic seeds in the mail so will do those all under the HPS!


----------



## Dbud (Nov 29, 2009)

This is my first 400W MH grow. My last was a 175W HPS and 2 T5's growing 2 Williams Wonders which yielded 4.5 oz's.


----------



## chronichaze (Nov 29, 2009)

Here are a couple pictures of mine at week 8. Still about 3-4 weeks left I think. They smell amazing!


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 29, 2009)

400w harvest Dutch Passion White Widow


----------



## litljohn (Nov 29, 2009)

heres my super skunk at 34 days on 12/12the trichs are at 20%clear,75% cloudy and 5%amber,it smells so good,so does half my house,lol


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 29, 2009)

litljohn said:


> heres my super skunk at 34 days on 12/12the trichs are at 20%clear,75% cloudy and 5%amber,it smells so good,so does half my house,lol


Not to jump down your throat or anything mayne but why in the hell are you checking trichs right now? Your plant is barely half way through flowering? You shouldn't be worried about this till day 60 and above. I hope your not planning on harvesting that in the near near future cause she could go another 40 days by the looks of it to me.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 29, 2009)

harvest is scheduled for Dec. 9th


----------



## 1oilfan (Nov 30, 2009)

doctorD said:


> harvest is scheduled for Dec. 9th


what strain is that? those look amazing!!!!!


----------



## 1oilfan (Nov 30, 2009)

doctorD said:


> harvest is scheduled for Dec. 9th


sorry i never seen the white russian line lol


----------



## doctorD (Nov 30, 2009)

1oilfan said:


> sorry i never seen the white russian line lol


Sorry the white russian grow is an old one. The pics are actually Purple lady.
[FONT=&quot]Breeder's Description: Purple Lady is a cannabis hybrid with a soaring Haze high mixed with thick resin production of the finest Indicas. Not to tall. Purple lady is beautiful, with long running buds that produce pleasing dense and a sticky coating of trichomes.
Purple Lady is darker than most Sativas more deep green of Afghanis. When exposed to lower temperatures at the end of flowering, leaves and calyxes can rapidly change color from dark green to lavender or violet and sometime blue.
Purple lady smells subtle when plants are growing, becoming rich and sharp when buds are harvested and dried[/FONT]
I havent seen any purp in this though
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## groputillor (Dec 1, 2009)

400 watt digi ballast. The best MH and HPS bulbs. A 445 cfm 6 inch inline fan for the light and a 175 cfm 4 inch inline fan for the tent. A 9500 btu portable AC unit. A bunch of ducting. I'm blooming in six 2 gallon smart pots. Vegging in beer pong cups. 

The grow space is half my closet. It is 21" x 27" x 56" It has a divider and a small dresser within it, as you can see. The other side of the closet has my clothes and stuff, as well as a lot of ducting and fans.

This is my second grow. I constantly tinkered with this space throughout my first grow. Never got it dialed in very well, but I learned a lot. Still took 6 ounces off of four plants. I took what I learned and my less restricted budget and built what I think is the best closet-tent I could get in here. I put into it as much as I thought was reasonable considering the small amount of plants I can fit in there. Then I put in a little more. I've had a few good tests in a row now, and I can almost say for sure that I've achieved the most important goals for this grow: Purple temps and ultimate convenience. *Temps/humidity are easily controlled and maintained as low as 66/38 with lights on and tent closed. *This means that I can grow big purple buds in my closet and I don't have to be at my house every 12 hours for the rest of my life (to open and close the tent.). 

Both exhausts are ducted to a hole in the closet that goes outside. You can see from the photos that the intake to the tent and the intake to the light are directly ducted to the portable AC. The large piece that is taped to the AC unit stays in place without the tape. It is there to seal air leaks. Its gonna have weather stripping instead, with a little tape to seal leaks, so I can take it off a lot. I won't be running the AC always. I'll have a Stanley Blower going into the intakes sometimes, with the tent open sometimes too with an oscillating fan...in the earlier days mostly. And I don't need the AC at night cause it gets real cold in there with just the one 175 cfm tent exhaust fan. 

The two shelves in the bottom are four inches apart, and the tent intake comes in between them. I'm hoping this will force a lot of air through the smart pots, which will sit on the top shelf. The bottom shelf is for runoff collection trays during hand watering.

For now, with this space, I don't think it gets better than this. Am I right? Can you see any improvements I can make? How should I make my DIY carbon filter considering how my exhaust runs?


----------



## valhalla88 (Dec 1, 2009)

25 days vegging....white rhino seed from said bud pictured.... bushy little clusters 'bout to nip and tuck...
current 400 hps https://www.rollitup.org/members/valhalla88-194212/albums/update-9616/
my first grow.... update https://www.rollitup.org/members/valhalla88-194212/albums/more-growth-9647/


----------



## golddog (Dec 1, 2009)

groputillor,

You need to start a grow journal so I can follow your "*Closet-Tent Overkill!!" I am just getting started on my grow box for a 400 HPS BP.

Lookin Good

Peace 
*


----------



## Lvf West (Dec 1, 2009)

Three weeks of flower 400wt hps


----------



## Lvf West (Dec 1, 2009)

Lvf West said:


> Three weeks of flower 400wt hps


heres a pic of the girls


----------



## Reiss (Dec 1, 2009)

Lvf West said:


> Three weeks of flower 400wt hps





Lvf West said:


> heres a pic of the girls


not quite got this posting down have you!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 1, 2009)

wut up reiss how u and da greens livin?


----------



## groputillor (Dec 2, 2009)

golddog said:


> groputillor,
> 
> You need to start a grow journal so I can follow your "*Closet-Tent Overkill!!" I am just getting started on my grow box for a 400 HPS BP.*
> 
> ...


Journals in the sig. You can see how the space used to look. I don't have anything to show with this tent yet. I'm getting my super special old old bubba strain tomorrow (clones), so the journey will begin again. But I got a while before I'll have any bud shots to show off. But PM if you got questions. On building the box, make the light venting goe as straight in and out as possible. Not too much ducting or too many twists and turns. That's my biggest enemy, but unsolvable in my space obviously.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 2, 2009)

Big Bang - Day 4 of flowering.... 23days of veg. grown under...yep you said it a 400watt HPS... 
 Using BioBizz Light Mix soil, BioBizz-grow, bloom and alg-a-mic. 20litre pots..



.G.


----------



## doctorD (Dec 2, 2009)

here is some purple lady. First pic is just trimmed. next one is after a flash dry. Just took a sample from a lower branch for a sample. The taste isnt bad considering the speed dry. High is great but Im giving it another week till I take her.


----------



## 1oilfan (Dec 2, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Sorry the white russian grow is an old one. The pics are actually Purple lady.
> [FONT=&quot]Breeder's Description: Purple Lady is a cannabis hybrid with a soaring Haze high mixed with thick resin production of the finest Indicas. Not to tall. Purple lady is beautiful, with long running buds that produce pleasing dense and a sticky coating of trichomes.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Purple Lady is darker than most Sativas more deep green of Afghanis. When exposed to lower temperatures at the end of flowering, leaves and calyxes can rapidly change color from dark green to lavender or violet and sometime blue.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Purple lady smells subtle when plants are growing, becoming rich and sharp when buds are harvested and dried[/FONT]
> I havent seen any purp in this though


Just wondered what seed company i wanna try that one out thanks bro


----------



## doctorD (Dec 2, 2009)

if i remember it was g-13


----------



## jakethetank (Dec 2, 2009)

wish i could show mine, but props to the 400 watters


----------



## Reiss (Dec 3, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> wut up reiss how u and da greens livin?


Hey Kushy, my white widow is out of the house at the moment, she has to stay with a friend while I have my girlfriends parents visit (a glowing closet with a load of fans going isn't easy to hide!)
Haven't seen my girl for a few days, kinda worried, hope she comes back ok this Sunday!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 3, 2009)

lol.................hell yea its hard to hide a greenroom in a house/apt!! i know when u get her back she is gonna have somke extra growth on her


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Heres my WW from amsterdammarijuanaseeds...she fattens up nicely...not sure how potent she is, cause the first time it was under a 150...Flowered on halloween oct.31...so she's about 5 weeks tomorrow..prolly another 5 left...how the two girls looking?


----------



## golddog (Dec 3, 2009)

They are really looking good!

Peace


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 3, 2009)

yea those ww are lookin quite white.


----------



## Lvf West (Dec 4, 2009)

my first grow 
House and Garden Nut. full line 
Drip, flood and bubble buckets 
W.O.S yum 47
W.O.S Strawberry blue Line
Greenhouse seeds White Widow
GreenHouse seeds Supper lemon Skunk 
Dinafem Blue Widow 
Dna Sour Cream
Dna La Woman
Barney G13

im in love with growing
Check out my pix tell me what you think.
im 4 weeks in to flower


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 4, 2009)

golddog said:


> They are really looking good!
> 
> Peace


 
Thanks man!


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 4, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> yea those ww are lookin quite white.


 
thanks! they are looking pretty white aren't they..


----------



## groputillor (Dec 6, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> lol.................hell yea its hard to hide a greenroom in a house/apt!! i know when u get her back she is gonna have somke extra growth on her





Reiss said:


> Hey Kushy, my white widow is out of the house at the moment, she has to stay with a friend while I have my girlfriends parents visit (a glowing closet with a load of fans going isn't easy to hide!)
> Haven't seen my girl for a few days, kinda worried, hope she comes back ok this Sunday!


This is part of why my grow is the way it is, why I went through all the trouble I did to make it stealthy. Although I am proud of it, I have to say it's not really worth it. I think if you really have to worry about being stealthy (not like you) then just wait to grow until it's more conducive to your environment. 



Lvf West said:


> my first grow
> House and Garden Nut. full line
> Drip, flood and bubble buckets
> W.O.S yum 47
> ...


wow, wow, and WOW!!! FUCK YA WESTY!! very well set up closet. Flowering in a diff room? I'd love to see the full details, where's the journal link?


----------



## superryder (Dec 6, 2009)

try use pk from canna its GREAT make ya crop double in size just looks like ya buds are abit small


----------



## greenearth5 (Dec 6, 2009)

Im looking for the light cycle for seedlings. I have 2 chocolope + 2 strawberry blues + 1 lemon skunk + 1 blue widow... all together i have 6 seedlings less then a week old and they are ALL feminized. Currently I have a 400 MH cool tube and big mother clone tent with carbon scrubber. The carbon scrubber is not hooked up yet. Im looking for a cheap fan that will run this small scrubber. Temps are 60 at night and 110 during the day. I know this is way to freaking high but i dont have any alternatives. Once i get a fan ill cool the temps down to 80 or possibly 70 using the cool outside air. Any help or advise welcome and plus rep where its due.. thanks

BTW: the first 3 pic are "Marijuana Marinated Chicken". I used the left over bud from the butter i made and i marinated the chicken with the left over bud. It tasted really good and it gave a very good body high/ stoney high.

EDIT: for some reason my pictures failed to upload.. ill work on this or you can go to my thread to see the pictures.. peace


----------



## golddog (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

How close are you putting your Metal Halide during Vegging? I do not have a cooled hood. 

I started it at 30 inches and I am moving it closer.

Thanks -


----------



## smokinguns (Dec 7, 2009)

We tried to post a few pics yesterday but it wouldn't let me so, here is one of "Buds n Boobs". I was trying to start a new thread under that title. Maybe I will try again later. 

Nic boobs eh? Yeah, I like em to. So, about the bud..............It's Ice from Nirvanna and it went a whopping 10 flowering weeks in a dwc. I though it would never finish. I topped it and I wound up with these bigs ass colas. Actually 6 main colas. Get this, the entire plant under a 400 hps gave me 15 zips of bud. Yes, I shit myself. It's still wet so it will probably drop 1/2 that weight. Air cooled light with a table fan kept it cool. At times I had the light as close as 6 inches.
What do you all think? Peace!


----------



## greenearth5 (Dec 7, 2009)

i still cant get my pictures to upload.. it says "upload failed..." any ideas? Ive never had any issues uploading pictures before


----------



## smokinguns (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah I don't know wtf? Did you see rui had a screwed up pages on Wednesday or Thursday. It was down for a while then when it came back on the pages looked really strange. Kind freaked me out like someone had hacked it.


----------



## golddog (Dec 7, 2009)

I had the same problem uploading pictures, yesterday or the day before.

I e-mailed the admin and it was fixed after they brought the system back up.

Peace -


----------



## greenearth5 (Dec 7, 2009)

damn man i thought someone highjacked my computer or my account tooo lol

EDIT: here are the photos i was talkin about ... the first 3 are marinated marijuana chicken .. the rest is my setup... for some reason im having a bad turnover rate on my seeds... i might have one more die for a strange reason



smokinguns said:


> Yeah I don't know wtf? Did you see rui had a screwed up pages on Wednesday or Thursday. It was down for a while then when it came back on the pages looked really strange. Kind freaked me out like someone had hacked it.


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 7, 2009)

can't wait until the 2 girls get closer, so i can try a lil piece to see if its more potent than when i grew them under a 150..

oh yeah the last pic..we've lost 5 in a row, so it was nice to win yesterday..


----------



## groputillor (Dec 8, 2009)

Golddog - Recommended height for 400watt is 18 inches but I start it as high as I can to get them used to the change from floros. They will love every lumen you give em by bringing lights closer as long as they don't take on extra heat. Just know the temps at the tips for sure. I'm told if we can keep it cool and get it close we can get 600 watt size buds out of our 400 watters. 

Smokin Guns - nice lookin show  I think people usually get about 25% of the wet weight but that's still a mighty pull from one plant. Good lookin on keepin the light close. I don't think people push that limit enough and it's so easy. You can tell from the bud swell you've got on those tops


----------



## doctorD (Dec 8, 2009)

with my vented hood it sits about 12" above the canopy. I just put my hand at canopy level and if I cant feel the hear radiating from the bulb i lower it till i do then raise it a few inches.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Dec 8, 2009)

smokinguns said:


> We tried to post a few pics yesterday but it wouldn't let me so, here is one of "Buds n Boobs". I was trying to start a new thread under that title. Maybe I will try again later.
> 
> Nic boobs eh? Yeah, I like em to. So, about the bud..............It's Ice from Nirvanna and it went a whopping 10 flowering weeks in a dwc. I though it would never finish. I topped it and I wound up with these bigs ass colas. Actually 6 main colas. Get this, the entire plant under a 400 hps gave me 15 zips of bud. Yes, I shit myself. It's still wet so it will probably drop 1/2 that weight. Air cooled light with a table fan kept it cool. At times I had the light as close as 6 inches.
> What do you all think? Peace!


 uh...um...ohh...um...ohh...wait what? they look very nice main. ++++rep


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Dec 8, 2009)

400w first grow. 35 days in soil from germinated seed. 13-17 inches tall. check the grow if you want.


----------



## PBE (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## golddog (Dec 8, 2009)

Light is still 20 + inches from the tops and I have a remote thermometer sitting right on the res.

After I figure some of this out, I will get a air-cooled hood and vent my box.

Thanks for the info +rep , not alot of information on using MH on this forum.

Peace -


----------



## greenearth5 (Dec 8, 2009)

I had my 400HPS 6 in above my cool tube but i had no exhaust.. my therm showed 110 during peak hours but i just moved it to around 12-14 in above and my temps now read 90 which is a hella better... i bet this is why my blue widow seed died after barley poking thru the soil


----------



## 1STxTimeGrower (Dec 8, 2009)

this is my 400w system from HTG SUPPLY.COM anyways this is from start to semi finish im in the 4th week of flowering . i had i male mix in with the 4 plants so once i found out it spouted cock and balls i cut sliced him up like a butcher lol now that i removed him every thing seems to be ok .


----------



## groputillor (Dec 8, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I had my 400HPS 6 in above my cool tube but i had no exhaust.. my therm showed 110 during peak hours but i just moved it to around 12-14 in above and my temps now read 90 which is a hella better... i bet this is why my blue widow seed died after barley poking thru the soil


90ish is about where most strains' growth is stunted. You can totally work with that, but it's just gonna mean lower yeilds, skinny poopy buds.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I had my 400HPS 6 in above my cool tube but i had no exhaust.. my therm showed 110 during peak hours but i just moved it to around 12-14 in above and my temps now read 90 which is a hella better... i bet this is why my blue widow seed died after barley poking thru the soil


Upgrade your exhaust or your end harvest is going to majorly suffer dude


----------



## greenearth5 (Dec 8, 2009)

Unfortuantly i cant get any upgrades till the end of jan... 100 bucks for a fan is to costly for me right now... if i can i will upgrade ASAP but i gotta find a cheaper method


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2260.html

80 bucks for a 6 inch 435 CFM is a nice deal
I would suggest saving up for that one


----------



## Dr.RR (Dec 8, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2260.html
> 
> 80 bucks for a 6 inch 435 CFM is a nice deal
> I would suggest saving up for that one


How loud are those things by the way? And if I were to buy a GrowLab tent, would I need two of those fans (intake and exhaust) ?? I have a 400w system but I'd like to move it into a tent but have been wondering about how to cool it properly.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

That fan for exhaust will be enough for a 400 watt light
I am using 306 CFM to cool my 400 watt cab
It is going to put out some nice but any fan of that size will be pretty loud


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 8, 2009)

You don't persay need two fans but then your gonna have to be at the house every day twice a day when the light comes on and when the light goes off to open and shut the passive intakes. I'm currently in a growlab tent the 2x2x5'3". It gets mighty hot in there so I use two exhaust fans. Works great with the way I have it set up. Next grow season I plan on buying another inline so I don't have to open the vents and what not.


----------



## doctorD (Dec 8, 2009)

No no no . you can use one fan and not have to be around for anything. You can see the fan set up i use in the pic. The intake is passive but I use a 6" alum flex tube. Its stretched out to say 8 feet along the floor in a few s turns so no light will bled up the intake. Works great and no light leaks. .


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree to disagree there man. In my case YES i have to be here twice a day. Your tent looks twice as big as what I was talking about. I've tried what you suggested it didn't work. My fans suck the walls of my tent in very hard during the off hours, and thats just with the carbon filter fan running not counting the fan to cool the light.


----------



## doctorD (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds like you need a bigger intake to let that fan breath. Neg pressure is great in a grow but you don't want the tent to collapse. I have my fan on 24/7 and it doesn't differ lights on or off. Hows yours set up that it does? I hope you get it figured out. Good luck


----------



## Reiss (Dec 9, 2009)

Just built a screen for my white widow. Shes now under the 400w HPS -


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats with all three of the 4" ports open they have dryer ducting in them with the tops of panty hose doubled up and rubberbanded around the ends for light blocking. I leave the carbon filter fan on 24/7, the inline to cool the light is in sync with the light. I've got it to where it doesn't suck to hard anymore. Last grow it took some practice. But now if I'm not home to open the velcro ports its not so much of a deal as last grow. Even though the tent is twice as full bwhahahahah.


----------



## diSplACed (Dec 9, 2009)

Some pics of my 400 watter growing Chem Dog and GDP


----------



## CMFT (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey any pros in here? i was wondering if i had 2 400w hps with cool tubes and both have a 6'' 250 cfm inline fan sucking air to the attic and a 8'' 325 cfm inline fan blowing air from another room into my 10 sf 6 foot tall room with 12 plants 6 in 2 dwc resevoirs with technaflora nutrients. do you think thats a good setup and do you think my yemps will be okay? like is it enough cfms? Thanks


----------



## HoLE (Dec 9, 2009)

CMFT said:


> Hey any pros in here? i was wondering if i had 2 400w hps with cool tubes and both have a 6'' 250 cfm inline fan sucking air to the attic and a 8'' 325 cfm inline fan blowing air from another room into my 10 sf 6 foot tall room with 12 plants 6 in 2 dwc resevoirs with technaflora nutrients. do you think thats a good setup and do you think my yemps will be okay? like is it enough cfms? Thanks


yes,,,,it is enough


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup that should be more than enough CFM for your setup


----------



## greenearth5 (Dec 9, 2009)

How do i know how much cfm i need before i go buy an exhaust fan?


----------



## hardroc (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey how's it growing?
I just got done reading this whole thread........wow some nice looking ladies up in here lol. I can now join the 400 watt club, I had a 400 w mh for my first grow, then I had to move so then I was reduced to a couple cfl grows. Now I moved again and I just bought a 400w hps, first time for hps, so I'm kinda excited to see the difference. I got 3 grows under my belt all turned out ok. So I got the basics down. I am doing lst on a mother plant I've had for the first 3 grows and 2 reveged clones which I were told were honey dew, they're clones off the last clones from my mother, if you understand that lol. I also have 6 bag seed growing, gonna keep the best 3 and lst them as well and might lollipop the rest if I have the room if not I'm just gonna toss 'em or give 'em away


----------



## hardroc (Dec 11, 2009)

hardroc said:


> Hey how's it growing?
> I just got done reading this whole thread........wow some nice looking ladies up in here lol. I can now join the 400 watt club, I had a 400 w mh for my first grow, then I had to move so then I was reduced to a couple cfl grows. Now I moved again and I just bought a 400w hps, first time for hps, so I'm kinda excited to see the difference. I got 3 grows under my belt all turned out ok. So I got the basics down. I am doing lst on a mother plant I've had for the first 3 grows and 2 reveged clones which I were told were honey dew, they're clones off the last clones from my mother, if you understand that lol. I also have 6 bag seed growing, gonna keep the best 3 and lst them as well and might lollipop the rest if I have the room if not I'm just gonna toss 'em or give 'em away


what the hell? why won't my pics upload?


----------



## hardroc (Dec 11, 2009)

the bulb cooler is actually a Cyclone booster fan, it puts out cold are at a 45 angle for some reason but works good, you can make it blow hot or cold air and set it to turn on at any temp you want.
The fan out is just a 16" fan at the top of the closet and blowes out the hot air through a hole in the ceiling that I punched out.
Will get some normal ducting in there one day.....just got my light so I'm stoked on using it, can't wait for the full setup, do that the next grow.


----------



## growthspurt (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a question, If I get a 400w and plan to use it in an open room (im growing autoflowers so there is no need for a grow location that hides light) will it get really hot in the room. Its an average of 70 degrees in the room and its an average sized 2nd bedroom, would I need ventilation.. or would simple fans be fine. Im only asking because I plan on working from the same room... there is a computer desk in the far corner and I will be taking calls from home... just wanted to know if the light was loud and if I would DEF NEED a blower?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 11, 2009)

I think regular fans would be fine as long as your ambient temps don't rise too much. Its gonna be bright as hell up in there though haha.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 11, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I think regular fans would be fine as long as your ambient temps don't rise too much. Its gonna be bright as hell up in there though haha.


 yea you'll deff have to wear some shades lol


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 11, 2009)

For sho mayne. I can only take the light for 10-15 minutes at a time without shades.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 11, 2009)

just a quick question............how do you subscribe to threads? I still don't know how to do that


----------



## litljohn (Dec 11, 2009)

hardroc said:


> just a quick question............how do you subscribe to threads? I still don't know how to do that


 all i do is look at some ones thread and its automaticly in my subscribed threads section at my rollitup


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 11, 2009)

hardroc said:


> just a quick question............how do you subscribe to threads? I still don't know how to do that


 "thread tools" at the top of each page .


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 11, 2009)

all you have to do is post a response and your subscribed.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 12, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> all you have to do is post a response and your subscribed.


 right on right on, I hated having to go through search and find this thread everyday lol, pain in the ass


----------



## crow499 (Dec 12, 2009)

i have 4 400 watt hps 2 over 7 white widow and 2 over 5 plants that im saving that a friend almost killed i love my 400 watts


----------



## crow499 (Dec 12, 2009)

here is some of the bud 2 1/2 weeks flowering


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's this years' set of 400W beauties -- 3 bubblelicious and 3 superskunks. I ran two of these bub's last year along with some bagseed and they went male, so I hope that raises my odds a bit for this batch.

Pretty early; not much to see yet, but I'll keep ya posted.

Love my 400W - discrete, doesn't heat up the house, produces like a mutha for my purpose (personal medical plus close friends). I start in the winter when electric bills would go up anyway, not that there's enough "bounce" to pick out in any case.


----------



## hounddog44 (Dec 12, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> Here's this years' set of 400W beauties -- 3 bubblelicious and 3 superskunks. I ran two of these bub's last year along with some bagseed and they went male, so I hope that raises my odds a bit for this batch.
> 
> Pretty early; not much to see yet, but I'll keep ya posted.
> 
> Love my 400W - discrete, doesn't heat up the house, produces like a mutha for my purpose (personal medical plus close friends). I start in the winter when electric bills would go up anyway, not that there's enough "bounce" to pick out in any case.


Is that gonna be a 12 12 from seed grow?


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 12, 2009)

hounddog44 said:


> Is that gonna be a 12 12 from seed grow?


No, I'm going with a more standard protocol -- 18/6 on MH for 3-4 weeks; 12/12 on HPS.

I vegged 4 weeks last year and ended up with a nearly unmanagealbe jungle. I'll probably pull that trigger at 3 weeks this year, assuming all goes well to that point.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 12, 2009)

just got the needs fer this thread the other day soo here check it....

















right now under it is this lil 6 inch 7 cola mutant, dont mind her. 








and this kush plant not sure on the strain but it stinks bad! here they r together...







but heres the 'beast' as she is known to me...


----------



## hardroc (Dec 12, 2009)

looking good budz you only veg for 3-4 weeks? from seed? I'm used to clones, doing seeds this time mine are at 3-4 weeks I lst'd them they are only about 6" and getting really bushy, had to trim some fan leafs to get light to the nes comming colas. The spacing on the nodes are really tight, I used daylight cfl's for veg 2-3" away, I think the nodes are too close. Will have more pics when the wify gets home


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 12, 2009)

hardroc said:


> looking good budz you only veg for 3-4 weeks? from seed? I'm used to clones, doing seeds this time mine are at 3-4 weeks I lst'd them they are only about 6" and getting really bushy, had to trim some fan leafs to get light to the nes comming colas. The spacing on the nodes are really tight, I used daylight cfl's for veg 2-3" away, I think the nodes are too close. Will have more pics when the wify gets home


 
ok i kno this is a debatable subject but im goin from xperience. Dont clipp fan leafes they r the eingines to the plant. tie em back out of the way if u need. i tested this too, and my ak-47 plant finished 2 weeks early. it make them mature rapidly, but they dont develop all the way so u dont get ur yeaild or ur potency, plus thay hold all ur nutes and wen u clip them....bye bye nutes.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks for the reply there fuzzy budz, but I have nothing to tie them back too, they are soo close to the plant and I just trimmed the tips of the leafs except I cut one totally off, had no choice really


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 12, 2009)

i use tape and strechee string


----------



## 1oilfan (Dec 12, 2009)

what u think


----------



## hardroc (Dec 12, 2009)

nice buncho' bushes there 1oilfan, how long veg? What strain?


----------



## iplantvirgin (Dec 12, 2009)

i thoought about goin 400hps, but went with t5 ho flouro


----------



## Dr.RR (Dec 12, 2009)

First post in this thread for me! I'm currently on my first grow using HID lighting. I am using a Digital Greenhouse 400W Electronic Ballast. Vegged under Agro Max MH and flowering under Agro Max HPS. Had to use the HPS for half the veg state because my MH blew 2 weeks into the grow. Anyway, here's a couple pics from my grow, 23 days into flowering.


----------



## 1oilfan (Dec 12, 2009)

hardroc said:


> nice buncho' bushes there 1oilfan, how long veg? What strain?


I veged for 3 weeks from clones they are 2 strains that have kinda been created. This is the 3RD week of flower for the one room


----------



## burnonedown21 (Dec 12, 2009)

this thread made me change my mind and spring the cash on a 400w setup from htg instead of going with cfl's for my first grow. cant wait to start contributing after I learn some more and get some grows under my belt


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 12, 2009)

burnonedown21 said:


> this thread made me change my mind and spring the cash on a 400w setup from htg instead of going with cfl's for my first grow. cant wait to start contributing after I learn some more and get some grows under my belt


Finally! You have made a good choice


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 12, 2009)

burnonedown21 said:


> this thread made me change my mind and spring the cash on a 400w setup from htg instead of going with cfl's for my first grow. cant wait to start contributing after I learn some more and get some grows under my belt


Excellent choice; I almost started with cfl, then scraped up the money for 400W - you will NOT regret it!


----------



## hardroc (Dec 12, 2009)

1oilfan said:


> I veged for 3 weeks from clones they are 2 strains that have kinda been created. This is the 3RD week of flower for the one room


wow, 3 weeks? how tall were they when you got them? Were they already rooted?


----------



## hardroc (Dec 12, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> Excellent choice; I almost started with cfl, then scraped up the money for 400W - you will NOT regret it!


My frist grow was a 400 mh
Then I had to move and then did 2 cfl grows, now this is my first grow with 400 hps, I'm stoked to death, can't wait to see the results, I garantee it's gonna be EPIC, I'm kinda glad I did the cfl grows, taught me quite abit, now I know what type of stuff to expect, and now I get to see my true potential with the hps.
Keep it green


----------



## hardroc (Dec 12, 2009)

by the way I'm doing my first grow journal, it's in my sig, it's an lst grow, 1 mother (honeydew) and 4 bag seeds first time from seed, lst and hps. Should be a journey


----------



## po'thead (Dec 12, 2009)

burnonedown21 said:


> this thread made me change my mind and spring the cash on a 400w setup from htg instead of going with cfl's for my first grow. cant wait to start contributing after I learn some more and get some grows under my belt



yes, good decision. I couldn't afford a nice light for my first grow, so I just used cfl's and I didn't even get an ounce off of 5 plants. I figure if I'm doing something this illegal, I need to get a lot more out of it. 
these are my plants as of a few days ago.


----------



## 1oilfan (Dec 12, 2009)

hardroc said:


> wow, 3 weeks? how tall were they when you got them? Were they already rooted?


They were about 4 inches tall and yes rooted they really took off. They are huge they keep eating anything i give them and keep growing


----------



## hardroc (Dec 13, 2009)

po'thead said:


> yes, good decision. I couldn't afford a nice light for my first grow, so I just used cfl's and I didn't even get an ounce off of 5 plants. I figure if I'm doing something this illegal, I need to get a lot more out of it.
> these are my plants as of a few days ago.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hardroc (Dec 13, 2009)

1oilfan said:


> They were about 4 inches tall and yes rooted they really took off. They are huge they keep eating anything i give them and keep growing


Nice......gotta love that, 
keep it green


----------



## po'thead (Dec 13, 2009)

hardroc, thanks. I'm not sure what strain they are. one of my friends had a lot of seeds, all of them name brand stuff but he didn't know exactly what they were. I re-vegged them from sep. 2 until dec 3. It took a long time for them to bounce back, they had a spider mite infestation and that slowed them down too.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 13, 2009)

po'thead said:


> hardroc, thanks. I'm not sure what strain they are. one of my friends had a lot of seeds, all of them name brand stuff but he didn't know exactly what they were. I re-vegged them from sep. 2 until dec 3. It took a long time for them to bounce back, they had a spider mite infestation and that slowed them down too.


hey no prob budz, damn that is a long time to revege, mine useually take a good month to start growing like normal but with some damn funky looking leafs lol.
Speaking of spider mites..........little f'ers
I had some crawling all over my plants 2 weeks ago, I was using cfl for veg, and then got my 400w hps and the temp went into the high 80's and I don't see them anymore. I know my temps are high but the plant's aren't burning or anything cause I have a cyclone booster cooling my bulb. I works pretty good, just got to water more often


----------



## hardroc (Dec 13, 2009)

jwop said:


> flowers are starting to form!!!


 
this is some amazing shit, how old is she?


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 14, 2009)

po'thead said:


> I figure if I'm doing something this illegal, I need to get a lot more out of it.
> these are my plants as of a few days ago.


Hah! LOL... Your plants look great, BTW. Should be a nice little harvest.

I got 11oz off four females last year under 400W. They were sativa-dominant bagseed plants about 5' high, and I did some light LST to get 3-5 colas on each plant.

Another key thing to the yield was taking the top colas first, then lowering the light and giving the "popcorn" down below another 3-4 weeks to fill out and really mature. What a huge difference. Those little bottom nugs are just as sweet a smoke as the top cola stuff, even superior in a couple of cases.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 14, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> Hah! LOL... Your plants look great, BTW. Should be a nice little harvest.
> 
> I got 11oz off four females last year under 400W. They were sativa-dominant bagseed plants about 5' high, and I did some light LST to get 3-5 colas on each plant.
> 
> Another key thing to the yield was taking the top colas first, then lowering the light and giving the "popcorn" down below another 3-4 weeks to fill out and really mature. What a huge difference. Those little bottom nugs are just as sweet a smoke as the top cola stuff, even superior in a couple of cases.


 
how much longer did you leave them to flower? (popcorn)


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 14, 2009)

hardroc said:


> how much longer did you leave them to flower? (popcorn)





Kriegs said:


> Another key thing to the yield was taking the top colas first, then lowering the light and giving the "popcorn" down below another 3-4 weeks to fill out and really mature. What a huge difference. Those little bottom nugs are just as sweet a smoke as the top cola stuff, even superior in a couple of cases.


----------



## lightsgreenaction (Dec 14, 2009)

So you just snip at the bottom of the top cola and let the rest do its thing for a while longer? Sounds pretty cool if it works without bad side effects, like stressing and screwing something up. I'll be really ready to get some bud, but once I get some (like the top colas) I could give the rest a few weeks longer if it's going to help. I'll have to try this! 

Thanks...


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 14, 2009)

lightsgreenaction said:


> So you just snip at the bottom of the top cola and let the rest do its thing for a while longer? Sounds pretty cool if it works without bad side effects, like stressing and screwing something up. I'll be really ready to get some bud, but once I get some (like the top colas) I could give the rest a few weeks longer if it's going to help. I'll have to try this!
> 
> Thanks...


That's right. You have to examine your plants' trichomes to see if it's maturing top-down, or bottom-up. It's not always the same. 

If it's going top-down, then yes, clip the cola, move the light closer to what's left, and let it go. If not, not much you can do 'cept add lighting along the sides of your area; more work and $.

There's no side effects cept good ones -- at that point, they're putting everything they can into the buds. Take half the plant but you still have all the root mass = 2X as much effort into the remaining bud.

Mine all went top-down last year; hoping they do it again!!


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 15, 2009)

heres my 2 widows under a 400...Thinking about going to a 600 or 1000 ,but no matter what, i'll keep the 400 to stay in da club...


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 15, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> heres my 2 widows under a 400...Thinking about going to a 600 or 1000 ,but no matter what, i'll keep the 400 to stay in da club...


OMG.. fantastic. I'm going to print one of your pictures and smoke it.


----------



## Reiss (Dec 15, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> heres my 2 widows under a 400...Thinking about going to a 600 or 1000 ,but no matter what, i'll keep the 400 to stay in da club...





Kriegs said:


> OMG.. fantastic. I'm going to print one of your pictures and smoke it.


Lol, I agree, lovely looking WW (+rep for you)
Hope my white widow turns out as good, just started flowering her and she's going nuts after 1 week, pistles everywhere.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 15, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> heres my 2 widows under a 400...Thinking about going to a 600 or 1000 ,but no matter what, i'll keep the 400 to stay in da club...


looking very nice good job, what week of flower are you at?


----------



## 1oilfan (Dec 15, 2009)

new pics from both rooms


----------



## burnonedown21 (Dec 15, 2009)

got a quick question for all you 400watters. will a 400hps become a major heat problem in a 3*4*8 closet. I'm going to have a carbon filter pushing air out and fresh air coming in passively but will this be enough? the closet doors will be closed most of the time


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 15, 2009)

depends! on ur outside temps, and light height, and wat cfm fan, and well a bunch of things. u will really ahve to try and c, but right now in winter i dont think u will hav a problem, i sure dont but my room is an open one, not closed like ur talkin


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 15, 2009)

Just depends on your ambient temps in the house, and your airflow inside the closet. You've got a decent amount of space to work with though don't be to worried. Start saving money for an inline intake fan for the room. Also what kind of reflector are you running? And is there a true exhaust one where the hot exhaust air is getting dumped into a completely different room?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 15, 2009)

a ''true'' exhaust, thats wat i was tryin to think of!! thanks dood!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 15, 2009)

No problem bro, looks like we were both on the same page there huh?


----------



## burnonedown21 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well ambient temps in the house are usually around 70. I am pumping the hot air into a my attic but what I'm worried about is having air being delivered to my grow room through the attic (away from hot air output). Its cold in the attic and I'm afraid that temps will drop if I pump to much air back into the room, but then I'm afraid that if I dont pump in enough cold air it will get to hot. I think I might just build a hood vent and have the fan hooked up to a thermostat to trigger it if it gets to cold and turn it off if it gets to hot


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 15, 2009)

Good idea!

AND yea dood. i posted then went bak and u posted! hahaa trip shit.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 15, 2009)

Your not gonna want to pull air from the attic in to your room as in intake. Your just gonna be zeroing out your exhaust. Pull in fresh air from the bottom of the room. Remember hot air rises and the cooler air falls.


----------



## burnonedown21 (Dec 15, 2009)

zeroing out my exhaust? The attic is ventilated so i'm not to sure of what you mean


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 15, 2009)

not sure if he expressed it correctly, but an attic intake is bad just because the temp up there varies greatly on a daily basis. In winter you have temps anywhere between 20F-60F and in summer anywhere between 75F-120F which will cause major problems maintaining a warm enough temp in winter and even bigger problems keeping the temps down in summer. Personally, I would use the exhaust where you have it but hooked up to your light to air cool it and make a passive intake into the room next to it or the basement if you have one. Some people say not to hook the exhaust up to your light, but that is how my setup has been for 9 months now and it works like a charm.


----------



## hounddog44 (Dec 15, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> First post in this thread for me! I'm currently on my first grow using HID lighting. I am using a Digital Greenhouse 400W Electronic Ballast. Vegged under Agro Max MH and flowering under Agro Max HPS. Had to use the HPS for half the veg state because my MH blew 2 weeks into the grow. Anyway, here's a couple pics from my grow, 23 days into flowering.


How far are the tops away from the lights?


----------



## lightsgreenaction (Dec 15, 2009)

Check out my 400w grow on my signature below. 

Bout to upgrade my room to have a mother/clone box (light tight) in the bottom and have the flowering plants sitting on top of it, will still have room above to grow plenty tall. 

Veg box is going to have a 2ft x 8 bulb T5 and a homemade clone box. 

Will be adding a lot of pics soon of the new upgrades.


----------



## niteowljr (Dec 15, 2009)

These were from my last grow in a homebox xl tent with a 400 watt cooltube.The last pic is from the previous grow in my 2'x3'x4' tall box using the same cooltube.The first pics are white rhino and the last pic is a blueberry scrogged.peace.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Dec 16, 2009)

first day of flowering. 5 trainwreck and 1 random bag seed.


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 16, 2009)

hardroc said:


> looking very nice good job, what week of flower are you at?


 
Thanks for all the props guys! I've been flowering since oct 31...so they're just starting they're 7th week...Thanks again!


----------



## Reiss (Dec 16, 2009)

time to show off my white widow. 9 days flowering. the screen has worked out great! 30 tops so far all under a 400W HPS.
Pistles are shooting out everywhere....very exciting! 
Started feeding her (alll Biobizz organic range) Bloom, Topmax & molasses (once a week)


----------



## hardroc (Dec 16, 2009)

Reiss said:


> time to show off my white widow. 9 days flowering. the screen has worked out great! 30 tops so far all under a 400W HPS.
> Pistles are shooting out everywhere....very exciting!
> Started feeding her (alll Biobizz organic range) Bloom, Topmax & molasses (once a week)


 
hey man nice setup, the ladies are looking very sexy. I really love to see what we can grow with a 400 watt.
One question though, are you going to cut away the lower growth? I hear it focuses more energy on your shoots that are left and more energy means more bud. I took all the lower growth off my bonzia and it didn't faze her a bit, and now air can move freely under the canopy.
Looking good though bro
keep it real.........keep it green


----------



## Reiss (Dec 16, 2009)

hardroc said:


> hey man nice setup, the ladies are looking very sexy. I really love to see what we can grow with a 400 watt.
> One question though, are you going to cut away the lower growth? I hear it focuses more energy on your shoots that are left and more energy means more bud. I took all the lower growth off my bonzia and it didn't faze her a bit, and now air can move freely under the canopy.
> Looking good though bro
> keep it real.........keep it green


Thanks. That's only 1 plant by the way.
I'm really not sure about cutting the bottom growth during flowering. She had a really good trim during veg and I think cutting her whilst flowering might cause unnecessary stress.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey peeps... 
Thought i'd update on here real quick....
Day 18 of flowering....
Big Bang.......
BioBizz Light Mix
BioBizz Grow, Bloom and Alg-A-Mic.....


  



.G4J.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking good Joe. That big bang looks good.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 16, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looking good Joe. That big bang looks good.


Thanks man,


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Dec 16, 2009)

Reiss said:


> Thanks. That's only 1 plant by the way.
> I'm really not sure about cutting the bottom growth during flowering. She had a really good trim during veg and I think cutting her whilst flowering might cause unnecessary stress.


 i wouldn't cut anything during flowering.


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are my oldest girls, under a pair of 400w. They are a little over five weeks in flower. Train Wreck on the outsides, Moby Dick in the middle. They were vegged for eight weeks under CFL's.
The closeup is Moby Dick, she's going to be finishing a couple weeks faster than the TW, I think.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 17, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Here are my oldest girls, under a pair of 400w. They are a little over five weeks in flower. Train Wreck on the outsides, Moby Dick in the middle. They were vegged for eight weeks under CFL's.
> The closeup is Moby Dick, she's going to be finishing a couple weeks faster than the TW, I think.


Looking very nice, lots a crystals


----------



## Growlow (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey guys late to the thread but i thought id update my awsum foursum on ere!!!!


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 17, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Here are my oldest girls, under a pair of 400w. They are a little over five weeks in flower. Train Wreck on the outsides, Moby Dick in the middle. They were vegged for eight weeks under CFL's.
> The closeup is Moby Dick, she's going to be finishing a couple weeks faster than the TW, I think.


Fantastic.... Did you top those? They look like they all have multiple colas.

Good stuff..


----------



## HoLE (Dec 17, 2009)

someone said I could still be in the 400 watt club still even though I'm using a 600,,so here are the 5 Northern Lights times El Nino Skunk,,, all over 3 feet tall,,,,vegged 8 weeks flowering for almost 4 weeks


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 17, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> Fantastic.... Did you top those? They look like they all have multiple colas.
> 
> Good stuff..


 Thanks! Yep, I topped them all for four colas, useing Uncle Ben's method.


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 18, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks! Yep, I topped them all for four colas, useing Uncle Ben's method.


Cool -- +Rep for you. Always great to see good advice in action.


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 18, 2009)

HoLE said:


> someone said I could still be in the 400 watt club still even though I'm using a 600,,so here are the 5 Northern Lights times El Nino Skunk,,, all over 3 feet tall,,,,vegged 8 weeks flowering for almost 4 weeks


Nice plants... you'd get more from your light if you painted the inside of your cabinet flat white. Just use the cheapest paint you can find.

Don't the 600-watters have their own club? If not, you should start one.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 18, 2009)

Ya they do have their own club. Not trying to kick ya out bro but this is a 400w thread lol.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 18, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ya they do have their own club. Not trying to kick ya out bro but this is a 400w thread lol.


yes I know it's a 400 watt club thread,,,,,,look back on page 6 and you'll see I been here a bit,,,I didn't know we had a 600 club,,anyway


----------



## HoLE (Dec 18, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> Nice plants... you'd get more from your light if you painted the inside of your cabinet flat white. Just use the cheapest paint you can find.
> 
> Don't the 600-watters have their own club? If not, you should start one.


thxs Kriegs,,I may go with the white styrofoam insulation in case I get caught doing another winter grow,,,


----------



## HoLE (Dec 18, 2009)

I can't find a 600 watt club,,,,and anyway,,someone said I could still be in the club,,,,thank you very much


----------



## hardroc (Dec 18, 2009)

400 - 600 who cares, we're all here for the same reasons.........


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 19, 2009)

awww whatever man I wasn't trying to be a dick. I've seen the 600w club. I'm not trying to be thread police or anything man I was just dicking around shit..........


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah I can't find a thread for the 600 watt club....


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 19, 2009)

oh god whatever....


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 19, 2009)

I wasn't trying to start anything tom i thought I saw a 600w club he pointed out how he was wrong by posting and I was simply giving him advice that I THOUGHT was right but oh well....... I looked too and I couldn't find it. Dude with the 600.. Start a 600w thread that shit would be nice huh? I love looking at any bud pics don't get me wrong, I wish I had a 600w and the space to use it. Shit I wish I had a 1000w and the space for it.


----------



## doctorD (Dec 19, 2009)

who cares its not like you win a prize and hes gone win it with a 600


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 19, 2009)

...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 19, 2009)

im sure ur not the only dood on here with one, Make a 600 watt club!


----------



## hardroc (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a couple pics of my girls 2 days into 12/12


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 19, 2009)

hey 400er's hows it grow'n look i have a question ive been here before and posted about my new lumitec digital 400 watt cool tube set up i just got and was wondering about the set up for cooling this beast i was going to use the 6" inline fan for that job but some how my online order is screwed up so i ran out and got 2 x 4" 80 cfm inline fans from home depot because i had to have something now what i want to do is have 1 fan pulling cool air in from my cold ass window directly behind my box feeding into the cool tube and the other fan on the opposite side of tube sucking it through and out to vent the hot air a total of 160 cfm 80 pushing cool into tube 80 drawing the hot air from tube..will this be enough to keep this baby cool in anyones oppinion?? please let me know i need to get this going now..my box is 2x3x4 2 deep 3 wide 4' tall..i also have a 4" 80 cfm cab exaust and passive intake for the cab fresh air...thanks peace pot prosperity


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 19, 2009)

Home Depot also have 6" and 8" inline fans - maybe go with one of those if you don't feel it'll be cool enough. If you can't find them there, Lowes or Menards also have them.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 19, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Home Depot also have 6" and 8" inline fans - maybe go with one of those if you don't feel it'll be cool enough. If you can't find them there, Lowes or Menards also have them.


 hey whats up doeEyed where you been friend? good to here from you look i got mine from home depot and they had not one 6" or above i went for that first since my cool tube is 6" round lowes had none instock only online so i settled for the two 4" and got 2 reducers 6 to 4 in to set them up..so what do you think its still 160 cfm's only split between pulling in and pulling out...has anyone ever done this with two fans..ppp


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 19, 2009)

If you're using them just for your lights, and not for the room exhaust as well, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 19, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> If you're using them just for your lights, and not for the room exhaust as well, I think you'll be fine.


 yes its strickly for the cooltube the room has its own exaust and passive intake seperate..i dont mean to sound to newb but its my first real go round with hps and it is 400w..ppp thanks


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Dec 19, 2009)

HoLE said:


> I can't find a 600 watt club,,,,and anyway,,someone said I could still be in the club,,,,thank you very much


 who really cares? i'm about to add a 50 to my 400, can i still be in the club? lol


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 20, 2009)

You should be fine with those 4" ones. I just build a 600w room for a friend and all we had laying around to cool the light was a 8" duct booster, which has very low cfm's, and it cools the light effectively with a standard shaped air cooled reflector, which doesnt have as smooth an airflow as a cool tube and is on a 600w light. so in short, no worries.


----------



## crackerboy (Dec 20, 2009)

just starting my 400 watt grow. look at these little guys. mmmmm bubble gum.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> You should be fine with those 4" ones. I just build a 600w room for a friend and all we had laying around to cool the light was a 8" duct booster, which has very low cfm's, and it cools the light effectively with a standard shaped air cooled reflector, which doesnt have as smooth an airflow as a cool tube and is on a 600w light. so in short, no worries.


I use a Cyclone booster I bought from home depot, for around $30. I just hang it under my reflector and it blow as a 45 degree angle so it's perfect, it's cfm is 120 I think, works great


----------



## Reiss (Dec 20, 2009)

My white widow is on day 13 of flowering under 400w HPS and has grown 16cm! 
Complete journal in my sig.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

looking very sweet man, good job


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 20, 2009)

looking real nice Reiss. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Reiss (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. 
I'd highly recommend building a screen if you can, looks like I'm going to get a really nice harvest out of this. Integra's scrog looks impressive too!


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah, there's something that just looks so sweet with a proper scrog having that organized field of buds. mine looks ok now, but will look fantastic in about a month.


----------



## constructionpig (Dec 20, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 21, 2009)

ok you all i just got my toys in today and cant wait to get get the party started im not going to hook it all up until i go to flower but here is what i have..my set up 2x3x4 box 4" 80 cfm inline fan for box exaust with passive intake..6" oscilating fan for air cir. 400 watt hps/mh electronic ballested cooltube complete unit only one bulb for now hps.2 x 4" 80 cfm inline fans for the cooltube one to push cool air from outside box and one to pull that air through the cooltube for extra cfm.4" carbon filter for box exaust. if anyone has any concerns about the set up or ideas please let me know first time hid user..peace pot prosperity...do i need more?


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 21, 2009)

Oooooh fun! I say hook it up! I don't know how long you're planning on vegging, but even a week or two under that 400w will make a difference - go for it!


----------



## bwood188 (Dec 21, 2009)

this is my baby 2 weeks into flower


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 21, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Oooooh fun! I say hook it up! I don't know how long you're planning on vegging, but even a week or two under that 400w will make a difference - go for it!


 hey i think ill follow your advice i cant wait myself im like a fat kid sitting in front of his favorite cake...its going up this weekend when i have time..thanks ppp


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 21, 2009)

You bet - don't forget to share a pic or two when you get her goin!


----------



## groputillor (Dec 22, 2009)

bwood188 said:


> this is my baby 2 weeks into flower


Your "baby" is kinda fat. Kinda really fat. lol is that really one plant? How long did you veg for? Eventually I will grow only a few huge ones under a 600 watt light for each one like Mblaze. It's just so cool to see a bud plant get so big.

Happy Flowering!!


----------



## groputillor (Dec 22, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> You don't persay need two fans but then your gonna have to be at the house every day twice a day when the light comes on and when the light goes off to open and shut the passive intakes. I'm currently in a growlab tent the 2x2x5'3". It gets mighty hot in there so I use two exhaust fans. Works great with the way I have it set up. Next grow season I plan on buying another inline so I don't have to open the vents and what not.





doctorD said:


> No no no . you can use one fan and not have to be around for anything. You can see the fan set up i use in the pic. The intake is passive but I use a 6" alum flex tube. Its stretched out to say 8 feet along the floor in a few s turns so no light will bled up the intake. Works great and no light leaks. .





greenfirekilla420 said:


> I agree to disagree there man. In my case YES i have to be here twice a day. Your tent looks twice as big as what I was talking about. I've tried what you suggested it didn't work. My fans suck the walls of my tent in very hard during the off hours, and thats just with the carbon filter fan running not counting the fan to cool the light.





CMFT said:


> Hey any pros in here? i was wondering if i had 2 400w hps with cool tubes and both have a 6'' 250 cfm inline fan sucking air to the attic and a 8'' 325 cfm inline fan blowing air from another room into my 10 sf 6 foot tall room with 12 plants 6 in 2 dwc resevoirs with technaflora nutrients. do you think thats a good setup and do you think my yemps will be okay? like is it enough cfms? Thanks





growthspurt said:


> I have a question, If I get a 400w and plan to use it in an open room (im growing autoflowers so there is no need for a grow location that hides light) will it get really hot in the room. Its an average of 70 degrees in the room and its an average sized 2nd bedroom, would I need ventilation.. or would simple fans be fine. Im only asking because I plan on working from the same room... there is a computer desk in the far corner and I will be taking calls from home... just wanted to know if the light was loud and if I would DEF NEED a blower?


The answer is that you have to figure out your own environment. I've set up two different spaces a few miles apart and they are VASTLY different. My recommendation to the guy who hasn't started is to get the light only first, turn it on in the room, monitor temps, add fans and ducting as you can afford and as you conceptualized how to duct them. 

There are homemade equations out there that are supposed to help. They uses the cubic feet of the room (duh) and the light wattage to tell you the acceptable cfm's but they are rough estimates at best, and based on that person's experience in thier space. We all want to know what we need before we start cutting into our wallets and homes, but as far as I can tell, there is now way around it. You just have to trial and error it.

GreenFire - I FINALLY don't have to be at my house every 12 hours!! Check out how I did it on my journal. I live in a hot area as well, where - sorry Doctor D, but there is NO WAY one could keep a 400w tent closed with one small fan on the light that doesn't even pull _cool_ air from outside the tent through the light, but rather _hot_ air from inside the tent..? You really keep that thing under 80 with it shut?! I'm moving Northward!! Tonight!

GFK, I still havn't seen your setup in full, but the answer for us is exhausting the tent _and_ the light with as much cfm's as is affordable, and always pulling that air from outside the tent. Here's an idea: I remember you said you use your central air to keep temps down. If it's cool enough to live comfortably without it now, why not duct one AC vent - the one in the room you're using - into the light or the tent or both (for both use a Y connector duct). Then close all the other AC vents and turn it on like pretty low. I'm doing this at a friends apartment now.

You don't NEED two fans to exhaust both the tent and the light. You can use a Y connector duct for that, too. Just make sure it's a pretty strong fan. Two's prob better I'd guess.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

HoLE said:


> someone said I could still be in the 400 watt club still even though I'm using a 600,,so here are the 5 Northern Lights times El Nino Skunk,,, all over 3 feet tall,,,,vegged 8 weeks flowering for almost 4 weeks





greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ya they do have their own club. Not trying to kick ya out bro but this is a 400w thread lol.





HoLE said:


> yes I know it's a 400 watt club thread,,,,,,look back on page 6 and you'll see I been here a bit,,,I didn't know we had a 600 club,,anyway





HoLE said:


> I can't find a 600 watt club,,,,and anyway,,someone said I could still be in the club,,,,thank you very much





hardroc said:


> 400 - 600 who cares, we're all here for the same reasons.........


 We are indeed^^^ I miss the 400 club, hope to be able to put som ein put back in it soon.

Anyway, here's Club 600 that I have just started. Please join in HoLE
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a.html#post3559983

Peace, DST


----------



## hardroc (Dec 22, 2009)

bwood188 said:


> this is my baby 2 weeks into flower


what strain of sativa is that?


----------



## doctorD (Dec 22, 2009)

sorry Doctor D, but there is NO WAY one could keep a 400w tent closed with one small fan on the light that doesn't even pull _cool_ air from outside the tent through the light, but rather _hot_ air from inside the tent..? You really keep that thing under 80 with it shut?! I'm moving Northward!! Tonight!

Wrong my friend. 
As you see in the pic i have one fan pulling through the filter then through the light. I have a passive intake in the bottom of the tent and blow the exhaust out the top and im never over 80. Im not sure what is a small fan but I wouldnt say the one I have is small but it works fine so sorry but thats just the facts. The duct tape is not for sealing the ducts but for rather holding the duct when the lights are up high so its not flopping around. Oh and im in Hawaii so you may actually have to move south.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 22, 2009)

doctorD said:


> sorry Doctor D, but there is NO WAY one could keep a 400w tent closed with one small fan on the light that doesn't even pull _cool_ air from outside the tent through the light, but rather _hot_ air from inside the tent..? You really keep that thing under 80 with it shut?! I'm moving Northward!! Tonight!
> 
> Wrong my friend.
> As you see in the pic i have one fan pulling through the filter then through the light. I have a passive intake in the bottom of the tent and blow the exhaust out the top and im never over 80. Im not sure what is a small fan but I wouldnt say the one I have is small but it works fine so sorry but thats just the facts. The duct tape is not for sealing the ducts but for rather holding the duct when the lights are up high so its not flopping around. Oh and im in Hawaii so you may actually have to move south.


ahahahha I like the sticker on your refector


----------



## doctorD (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL thanks I do love bio biz


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2009)

doctorD said:


> sorry Doctor D, but there is NO WAY one could keep a 400w tent closed with one small fan on the light that doesn't even pull _cool_ air from outside the tent through the light, but rather _hot_ air from inside the tent..? You really keep that thing under 80 with it shut?! I'm moving Northward!! Tonight!
> 
> Wrong my friend.
> As you see in the pic i have one fan pulling through the filter then through the light. I have a passive intake in the bottom of the tent and blow the exhaust out the top and im never over 80. Im not sure what is a small fan but I wouldnt say the one I have is small but it works fine so sorry but thats just the facts. The duct tape is not for sealing the ducts but for rather holding the duct when the lights are up high so its not flopping around. Oh and im in Hawaii so you may actually have to move south.



Thats a pretty crafty setup. Instead of having a big ol Carbon filter hanging outside of the cab you have it inside, and the same ducting is used to cool your light under the filter... Yeah cool setup bro, havnt seen that system yet


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 22, 2009)

I sure wish I COULD cool everything with one fan that would be great. I'm good on my setup as is now. No need to fix something that aint broke ay? I'll be shutting down after this current grow for a couple months through the summer so it'll give me time to think of new ideas and shit MAYBE a new house and bigger grow tent and light. Who knows what the future holds.


----------



## bwood188 (Dec 22, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Your "baby" is kinda fat. Kinda really fat. lol is that really one plant? How long did you veg for? Eventually I will grow only a few huge ones under a 600 watt light for each one like Mblaze. It's just so cool to see a bud plant get so big.
> 
> Happy Flowering!!


yeah its really one plant with 0ver 65 tops


----------



## bwood188 (Dec 22, 2009)

hardroc said:


> what strain of sativa is that?


plant type is haze


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 22, 2009)

bwood188 said:


> plant type is haze


Just haze....? Where did you get the seeds?


----------



## 1oilfan (Dec 22, 2009)

The one room is 4 weeks into flower and the other is 2 weeks in


----------



## hardroc (Dec 22, 2009)

1oilfan said:


> The one room is 4 weeks into flower and the other is 2 weeks in


looking good man


----------



## 1oilfan (Dec 22, 2009)

hardroc said:


> looking good man


Thanks alot the pics really dont do it justice this room is full of big buds im getting very excited


----------



## groputillor (Dec 23, 2009)

Doc D- I don't doubt YOU can cool your tent with one exhaust fan. I was just sayin that doesn't mean EVERYONE can. Respectfully, having a flap open at the bottom doesn't do much to cool the light. It would do a lot more to have the passive intake of the light connected to ducting and ran out of that flap. The air is hot by the time it gets to the light so it is mostly wasted cfm's..on the heat issue. Of course it's doing smell control duty and a little cooling at the same time..but, THEM's the facts. It's better to have sealed intakes and exhausts for both the tent and the light if you wanna leave the tent closed. I don't think that's really arguable. However, it seems like heat is scarcely ever an issue for you, like it is for me or others like greenfire, so this isn't really a productive discussion.


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 23, 2009)

well here they are just a little update..I wish this strain would finish faster, it'd make it more worthy of keeping a mother..but when i do harvest, i am going to cut the branches and leave a small branch or two on both plants, and turn them back to veg..they just take forever to finish...i will prolly yank them a little early to put my pandoras into flower..


----------



## Reiss (Dec 23, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> well here they are just a little update..I wish this strain would finish faster, it'd make it more worthy of keeping a mother..but when i do harvest, i am going to cut the branches and leave a small branch or two on both plants, and turn them back to veg..they just take forever to finish...i will prolly yank them a little early to put my pandoras into flower..


Stunning! 

If mine look anywhere near as fat and juicy as those look, I'll be a very happy man.
Well done, rep you again if I could!
Expect a full smoke report


----------



## hardroc (Dec 23, 2009)

what strain? How long in flower?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 23, 2009)

Man those things lookg good. what week are you in flower?


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 23, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Man those things lookg good. what week are you in flower?


 
Hey guys, they showed hairs on halloween... so friday will be 8 weeks...I got them from amsterdammarijuanaseeds...Thanks for all the compliments! Would've never got anywhere if it wasn't for RIU..and all the users..Thanks guys..


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Reiss said:


> Stunning!
> 
> If mine look anywhere near as fat and juicy as those look, I'll be a very happy man.
> Well done, rep you again if I could!
> Expect a full smoke report


Thanks Reiss...I will do a full smoke report, maybe we can get wonka vision and zap a branch through the tv..lol.


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 23, 2009)

hardroc said:


> what strain? How long in flower?


 
white widow...8 weeks buddy..


----------



## dangledo (Dec 23, 2009)

Plants were at 40 days flower
2 400 crome domes'
3 ww plants
500 dry grams

Currently 5 rhinos in training, lots of pictures in my album.


----------



## Reiss (Dec 24, 2009)

Just wanted to wish everyone here a happy Christmas.
My girlfriend has gone home for Christmas so I got the place to myself. Smokin' some fine home grown and drinking Glenmorangie malt whiskey waiting for a buddy to join me.
Enjoy, peace and love to you all and I hope Santa brings what you want. 






_This is not my plant, just something I found with Google._


----------



## growman09 (Dec 27, 2009)

here is my last grow started 6 new seeds of the same plant


----------



## smokinguns (Dec 28, 2009)

I love the trees. Got to do that next year.

Below is a link to my 2x400 watt journal. I will update weekly with pics.
Peace!

https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=286759&referrerid=115452


----------



## SikSol (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a couple bag seed girls I got under a 400...

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/286529-siks-mini-grow.html


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Dec 29, 2009)

check the grow for more pictures


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 30, 2009)

Great looking plant there BigSky!


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks main. thats my mutant girl, she grew like a ? and has for main colas, and one that is taller then the true main cola. the other 2 are bigger but that girl is my favorite.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)

This is my fav girl in my closet right now, I think I did a damn good job Lsting for my first time, what do ya think?


----------



## Reiss (Dec 31, 2009)

hardroc said:


> This is my fav girl in my closet right now, I think I did a damn good job Lsting for my first time, what do ya think?


I agree, great LST job, plus rep! 
Have you thought about putting a screen over her to spread those tops out, like this:


----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)

Reiss said:


> I agree, great LST job, plus rep!
> Have you thought about putting a screen over her to spread those tops out, like this:


I did make a screen for scrog, but I have 5 plants in there and they're not all the same height and is in a small closet so, it would be very hard for me to water them. I have a pic of the screen on my plants in my journal, it's in my sig the second one, but it's not a link for some reason, have to copy and paste.
Also thanks for the compliment man.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Dec 31, 2009)

ya man your low stress training looks great.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> ya man your low stress training looks great.


thanks alot man


----------



## Reiss (Jan 1, 2010)

*Day 25 Flowering. White Widow. 400w HPS*


----------



## hardroc (Jan 1, 2010)

nice looking girl there man


----------



## plantsinpants (Jan 2, 2010)

dangledo said:


> Plants were at 40 days flower
> 2 400 crome domes'
> 3 ww plants
> 500 dry grams
> ...




NOW THATS A GOOD 400 YIELD

JESUS "H" CHRIST .,,,,,,,,,,, good work


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 2, 2010)

my trainwreck girls.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's my 400 grow (+some CFLs) showing 5 days growth after starting 12/12







my journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/286836-back.html


----------



## Dr.RR (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's a couple closeups of my Pineapple Express and one shot of my White Rhino. Day 44 flowering I believe. 400W AgroMax HPS


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 3, 2010)

if we could get some more post about harvest weight dry and how many oz's per plants/ strain, that would be nice. lookin forward to my first harvest so trying to judge potential weight.


----------



## stumps (Jan 3, 2010)

This will be 100% 400w. these are 20 days old.
View attachment 669158


----------



## dangledo (Jan 3, 2010)

plantsinpants said:


> NOW THATS A GOOD 400 YIELD
> 
> JESUS "H" CHRIST .,,,,,,,,,,, good work



thank you kind sir.


----------



## Medicalimedical (Jan 3, 2010)

Here are my NYC Diesels 20 days into flowering...they are doing great. Sorry I have no full plant shots of it in flowering because I twist and break my stems to creat my tricones it causes the plant to look not very healthly in an overall shot. If you can zoom into the pics where you can see the tricones


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 3, 2010)

stumps said:


> This will be 100% 400w. these are 20 days old.
> View attachment 669158


 
HEY!! i c that 1 xtra CFL!! hahahahaaaa just kidding.


----------



## 1oilfan (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres some pics again room 2 is starting to get some nice sugar


----------



## smokinguns (Jan 3, 2010)

Haze plant at 4 weeks into flower under a 400. 


Check the 2x400 grow journal.

https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=286759&referrerid=115452


----------



## smokinguns (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn nice buds there oilfan.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy new year 400 watters! 

Here's an update of my Big Bang grow, 38 days after switching to 12/12...


----------



## Reiss (Jan 5, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Happy new year 400 watters!
> 
> Here's an update of my Big Bang grow, 38 days after switching to 12/12...


Stunning as always Joe.
You sure you're not cheating and using a 1000W?


----------



## miztaj (Jan 5, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Happy new year 400 watters!
> 
> Here's an update of my Big Bang grow, 38 days after switching to 12/12...


 Mannnn joe did you have those girls in the snow or something,those bitches are frosty.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 6, 2010)

Reiss said:


> Stunning as always Joe.
> You sure you're not cheating and using a 1000W?


Thanks Reiss. 

its definatly a 400W! 
my tent would be ashes if i had a 1000W 

put a pic up just for the record... 





miztaj said:


> Mannnn joe did you have those girls in the snow or something,those bitches are frosty.


aha!


----------



## stumps (Jan 6, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> HEY!! i c that 1 xtra CFL!! hahahahaaaa just kidding.


 lol sometime I get a little over crowded and need some side light.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 6, 2010)

400 chrome dome
Anyone see anyone else using chrome dome hps bulbs??
Ive looked everywhere on this site for them and dont see them in any other grows.
thanks


----------



## Derker (Jan 6, 2010)

two roadrunners


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is my Barneys Farm Sweet Tooth under two 400w HPS lights(does this count?If not I'm sorry)at the beginning of the third week of flower.


----------



## Derker (Jan 6, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Here is my Barneys Farm Sweet Tooth under two 400w HPS lights(does this count?If not I'm sorry)at the beginning of the third week of flower.


Man..... that looks nice Oh yah that counts!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 6, 2010)

stumps said:


> lol sometime I get a little over crowded and need some side light.


 
i could dig that! i cant wait til i get the point of needing that


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 6, 2010)

Derker said:


> Man..... that looks nice Oh yah that counts!


Thanks man! The link to my journal is below.
I didn't know if I was allowed in the 400w club because technically I'm using 800 watts,but I thought I saw another post using 2 400w lights.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 7, 2010)

shit happens


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 7, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Thanks man! The link to my journal is below.
> I didn't know if I was allowed in the 400w club because technically I'm using 800 watts,but I thought I saw another post using 2 400w lights.


I don't see why not. Having the two lights just allows you to grow a greater number of plants. The quality of any one plant is still mostly dependent on how good you are at squeezing productivity out of 400W.

Right, all...?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 7, 2010)

hell yea its about the thumb, and how green it is. wat u got sure has a play in it, its mainly decisions u make.


----------



## ltz40055 (Jan 9, 2010)

^^if thats the case then i can still be in the club !
here are some pics of my grow. 
14 plants 2 400 w hps for flowering fox farm nutes in soil vegged for a month 48 days flowering with quite some time to go. i have blue mystic,afghan mafia and some unknowen going all at the same time . the pepsi bottle is 24oz.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 9, 2010)

nice buds man


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 9, 2010)

ltz40055 said:


> ^^if thats the case then i can still be in the club !
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YEA with those buds!!


----------



## rreign (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey everyone. I gotta say that you guys have made my day. I just found this thread and it's cleared up a lot of worries I had about 400w of anything, lol. It's been about 8 years since my last grow and back then, I used only CFL's and I grew in soil. Now I have done my homework over the last 6 months and I've bought everything I will need for my new adventure. Well almost everything. The main thing though, is my 400w MH and my 400w HPS w/ a Lumatek switchable ballast. I have also ventured into bubbleponics. Which by the way, I noticed a lot of you using the rubbermaids or buckets and you were taping up the sides. Great idea, but I found a much easier solution. BGHYDRO.COM has 5 gallon black buckets and they sell 6" net pot bucket lids. That makes life way easier. Anyway, I set up everything for a test run the other day, and I was a little concerned about 2 things. I did the test run in a 2' x 2' x 8' closet which is significantly smaller than the cab I am building. It's gonna be a stealth armoire that is 4' x 2' x 6.5' 

Ok.... concern 1.) The test run proved to give off amazing light being that the walls are already a flat white but the problem was that my temps were around 101 degrees F. Granted I didn't have any intake or exhaust set-up but it was still pretty high. I plan on using a S&P TD 100 (100cfm) fan for my intake and a S&P TD100X (130cfm) fan for exhaust. Should I use it the other way around and will that be enough?

2.) My humidity was in the teens. Granted I had no plants in there, but the fact that there was no airflow and my bubbleponics set-up was in there, I would think that my humidity would have been higher. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 9, 2010)

rreign said:


> Hey everyone. I gotta say that you guys have made my day. I just found this thread and it's cleared up a lot of worries I had about 400w of anything, lol.


Same for me. I almost started with flouros, then said "no way.. I need more than that.." and once I had my 400W in hand I was like...."hmmmm...I hope this is enough.. damn". This thread was what put my doubts to rest, too.

Sounds like your fan setup should solve your temp problem. Of course, the lower you can keep your ambient temp outside the armoire, the lower it will be in the box.

Your humidity will def go up once you have water and plants rolling around in there.


----------



## smokinguns (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Guys. Guess I'm guilty of starting the 2x400 watt thing. 

I think the 400 watts are just perfect for most small grow areas. They are not that expensive, don't get too hot and won't raise your power bill a whole lot.

Anyone can grow some super size buds with these lights so I just had to add another one so I could add more plants, 19 now.

I air cooled one of my lights and kept it within inches of a plant and the buds were giant. 

2x400 watt ak 48, ice & haze grow


----------



## smokinguns (Jan 9, 2010)

A view from the top of that 6 top ice plant.


----------



## rreign (Jan 9, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Same for me. I almost started with flouros, then said "no way.. I need more than that.." and once I had my 400W in hand I was like...."hmmmm...I hope this is enough.. damn". This thread was what put my doubts to rest, too.
> 
> Sounds like your fan setup should solve your temp problem. Of course, the lower you can keep your ambient temp outside the armoire, the lower it will be in the box.
> 
> Your humidity will def go up once you have water and plants rolling around in there.


Thanks for the input. I can't wait to OFFICIALLY be in the 400w club, lol. That's just funny to say. Anyway, yeah I thought about going back to CFL's and I thought about bumping up to a 600w. I started another thread about the ideas of fans versus what lights etc I should go with and someone mentioned a 400 over a 600. After that, I just went with it.


----------



## EdGreyfox (Jan 9, 2010)

I just started my first grow last night using a single 400w mh bulb (I have a 400w hps bulb to switch in when it's time to flower), so i don't have pictures of anything but a few pots with clones in them at this point, but I'll be sure to post pictures as the grow progresses.

I do have a quick question. The only experienced grower I know keeps telling me I need to upgrade to a 1000w hps system (preferably 2) before I get to the flowering stage because the 400w isn't powerful enough/doesn't cover enough area. Now, I'm only growing 6 plants in 3 gallon pots, and plan to flower them after 4 weeks, so is second light/more powerful light really going to be necessary?

At the moment I have them in about a 3x2 section of a walk in closet, but will be able to move them into an open room as they grow if needed.


----------



## rreign (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't know how much of the thread that you have seen/read but I think that with such a small area, it's going to be a matter of preferance. I haven't done a grow with my 400w or anything more than CFL's for that matter, but honestly, it's all about lumens per square foot. You can never have too much light, but is it worth the extra money on your light bill every month? A good 400W will give off about 55,000 lumens. You could also add some sub lighting like strip CFL's for the added lumens and side lighting. That's what I plan on. 

The sun will naturally give off about 10,000 lumens per sqft. My stealth armoire will be 4x2x6.5. That's right at 8 square foot or 52 cubic foot. You only need about 3000 lumens per square foot but ideally and closer to perfection, you want 7000 - 10,000 lumens per sqft. With my set-up, I will have about 9000 lumens per sqft.

(4) 4ft 54W 3000k Sunblaze CFL's in the corners (that's about 20,000 lumens) and a 400w MH (about 55,000 lumens) for Veg. I am using the CFL's to give a little more multi spectrum of lumens.

Then I will use (4) 4ft 54W 6000k Sunblaze CFL's in the corners and a 400w HPS for flower. 

So do you really need to go to a 1000W ?? I think not.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 9, 2010)

You could fit 9 plants in three gallon pots under that 400. I usually have 6 under each of my 400's, they do fine. A bigger light would make the buds a little fuller, and cause more of the small lower buds to fill in, but it isn't required.


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's a couple of mine under a 400W MH at 4 weeks veg - bubblelicious and superskunks (Nirvana). They'll go under 12/12 in another week or two -- a couple just had a recent FIM to recover from. Pic's 2-3 are FIM close-ups.


----------



## EdGreyfox (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice looking plants.  How tall are they? It's hard to judge from the pics. The clones I started last night are a 50/50 indica/sativa mix , so I'm hoping they won't end up getting too big on the 3 month growth schedule. 


Thanks for all the replies. Everything I've read suggested that the 400w would be enough, but he felt so strongly about the 1000w that I wanted to get some other opinions. I like the ideas about the supplementary lights for the sides, especially since they can be done at a lower cost and without adding much more heat. The room the closet I'm using is in is also empty, so if they start getting wide moving them out into a more open area and setting up side lighting makes a lot more sense then putting two 1000w lights over them and trying to force the light down through the canopy.


----------



## smokinguns (Jan 9, 2010)

1000 watt in a 2x3 woild cause some serious heat issues. The 400 will do just fine.


----------



## rreign (Jan 9, 2010)

Hell yeah, those plants would be dust in the morning. 

Real quick, I have been nagging myself about this since my last post here. Should I use the same kelvin lights as the 400 watter or should I mix and match them like I plan?

400W HPS (3k) with 54W CFL (6k) 
400W MH (6k) with 54W CFL (3k) 

OR should I just keep them all the same

400W HPS (3k) with 54W CFL (3k)
400W MH (6k) with 54W CFL (6k)


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 9, 2010)

EdGreyfox said:


> I just started my first grow last night using a single 400w mh bulb (I have a 400w hps bulb to switch in when it's time to flower), so i don't have pictures of anything but a few pots with clones in them at this point, but I'll be sure to post pictures as the grow progresses.
> 
> I do have a quick question. The only experienced grower I know keeps telling me I need to upgrade to a 1000w hps system (preferably 2) before I get to the flowering stage because the 400w isn't powerful enough/doesn't cover enough area. Now, I'm only growing 6 plants in 3 gallon pots, and plan to flower them after 4 weeks, so is second light/more powerful light really going to be necessary?
> 
> At the moment I have them in about a 3x2 section of a walk in closet, but will be able to move them into an open room as they grow if needed.


A 400w light will do just fine for that setup. 100w would be overkill for that few of plants. Not saying you wouldnt get bigger buds from it, but it will require a lot more than just the light to make that work in a small space. Just for piece of mind, here is my last white widow grow. 5 plants in a 3'x3' space with a 400w air cooled...


----------



## rreign (Jan 9, 2010)

That's exactly what he need to see Integra. +rep


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 9, 2010)

rreign said:


> That's exactly what he need to see Integra. +rep


Forgot to post on your earlier question. That should be sufficient intake and exhaust. Youd be suprised how much that will help keep the temps down. As far as humidity, the water in the tub(res) generally stays in the res and doesnt effect RH to much. Your plants on the otherhand will. It generally goes up a decent ammount, but varies greatly based on plant size, temperature, plant health, and total airspace of the room. If it goes too high, just up your exhast and if it gets too low, just add a cool mist humidifier, At the moment I have a conststant 200cfm cooling my light and filling my room with fresh air and I use 2 cool mist humidifiers to keep the RH at about 45%. Any other questions, feel free to ask. Hope this helps.


----------



## rreign (Jan 9, 2010)

That answered my question, without a doubt. I figured it would be ok, but I wasn't sure. I'll be starting my grow in Colorado when I get there, so I'm not worried about the humidity being too high, just too low. Also can you take a look at my other question up there about my supplimental lighting idea?


----------



## rreign (Jan 10, 2010)

Where is everyone?


----------



## CHT (Jan 10, 2010)

how many plants can i get under a 400W HPS light? I'm doing soil!


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 10, 2010)

CHT said:


> how many plants can i get under a 400W HPS light? I'm doing soil!


It depends on how you manage them -- manipulating with LST, FIM, etc. or just letting them go au naturale -- and how long you plan to veg them out, strain choice etc.

But all that said, a 400W will support somewhere between 2-3 grown out, branched bushes to 6-8 plants just grown straight up. It doesn't sound like much, but you'll be shit-kicked how much weed those few plants can put out, though.


----------



## rreign (Jan 10, 2010)

Kriegs is right... You can have up to like 8 plants depending on strain and how you train them.

Example: 6 indicas vegged for 3 weeks then full flower without any training would be fine depending on the height of your cabinet/closet/room etc.

With Sativas of Sativa dominant plants, you would have to do some topping or fimming and if you didn't want to go that route, there's always low stress training to achieve the desired height. If you look back a page or two, there's a good example of a guy that has 6 plants under a 400w.


----------



## closetbud (Jan 10, 2010)

i have 4 lil plants under my 400 hps from HTGSupply.. this is my second grow but basically my first. lol
...
















this is my bigest one...











and these 2 are my babies...(just added 2 weeks ago from 1 week vegging)


----------



## rreign (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy giant pictures weedman!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 10, 2010)

they dont look so good man...im not gunna lie. they look overwatered, and y r the leafes all ruffly and fluffy lookin??


----------



## closetbud (Jan 10, 2010)

rreign said:


> Holy giant pictures weedman!!


  lol thats the only way i know how to upload them.. lol... srry


----------



## closetbud (Jan 10, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> they dont look so good man...im not gunna lie. they look overwatered, and y r the leafes all ruffly and fluffy lookin??


thanks for being honest lol. the other post i had, no one sayed anything about them. I thought i was over watering too, so i didnt water for like 3 days, and the bigger plant's leaves were drooped all the way down, then i watered it, and an hour later i took those pics. idk

oh and idk wuts wrong with the leaves... ever since i switched to hps thats how they came out.. mabey heat stress idk


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 10, 2010)

possibly, wats the temps?? yea heres the best tip i can give u fer watering....let em dry and b4 u water pik the pot up, feel the lightness of it and keep it in mind, then water with a few (or a couple) hundred Milliliters of ur juice then pik it up again and feel the weight then and do that fer a while u wont even need to worry. but remember as the plANTS oops...as the plant gets bigger it will need more food just keep up with it and dont go crazy feeding them, they like more dry enviorments


----------



## CHT (Jan 10, 2010)

My space is 2'x4'x7'. Growing 2 super silver haze plants in a box wrapped with mylar, flourescents hang 2 inches from tops. 72-75 degrees 50% humidity. Fan for circulation and spraying plants with carbonated water to produce Co2. Been growing for two weeks now and about 3 inches tall. Last night i watered with GROW BIG from fox farms 2 tsp per gallon. How is this set up?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 10, 2010)

carbonated water DOES NOT SOUND good. and how old? i wouldnt use nutes yet, and did u say florescent, ok who cares if u got a couple 400, but NO 400's??


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 10, 2010)

Carbonated water is good as long as it's the right one. Certain selser water and club sodas have sodium(salt) in them which is bad to spray on your leaves. Mke sure your using one with nothing but water. and the best thing someone who has problems getting the water cycle right can do is go pick up a moisture meter. They are at every nursery and in the garden section of most stores(seasonal though). They usually cost about $5 and you'll never over or under water again. You simply push it in the soil and it shows you how moist the soil is. When it reads dry, you water if it doesnt, you leave it alone.


----------



## groputillor (Jan 11, 2010)

scopin these buds is makin me ansy to have my own again, finally. Just flipped last night. Should be a good one. Purple Kush, Blue Dream, and my favorite I think, Sour Grapes (Sour D x Chemdog x Purple Elephant). 

Here's a couple photos. Topped the rest to the level of the Purple Kush around a week ago.


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Jan 11, 2010)

this is off topic but i happen to have a 400 watt hps and i cant find a viable thread anywhere...sooo

Is there any regular difference in the calyx formation of sativas and indicas? im aware of their differeing maturation times but just curious as to whether the density is species or strain dependent..

also i have 2 plants going right now (in my sig) but the calyx construction is entirely different, both are bagseed but one seems to be much denser while the other has a very high leaf to calyx ratio..(the denser one is maturing much faster as well, is this maybe just indica dominant possibly??)

in the event you link to my sig the big one on the left is 9 weeks in (since first pistil sighting) and there MIGHT be 5 orange/brown hairs on the whole thing, gotta be sativa right?


----------



## johndoecangrow (Jan 11, 2010)

white russian under 400 watts 6 weeks in to bloom


----------



## ltz40055 (Jan 11, 2010)

don't know if this will help you or not but here are some pics of my sativas and indicas.
sativa is first then the indica


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 11, 2010)

Mr.Oasis said:


> this is off topic but i happen to have a 400 watt hps and i cant find a viable thread anywhere...sooo
> 
> Is there any regular difference in the calyx formation of sativas and indicas? im aware of their differeing maturation times but just curious as to whether the density is species or strain dependent..
> 
> ...


 
i might b high, but i dont follow ya?


----------



## rreign (Jan 12, 2010)

closetbud said:


> thanks for being honest lol. the other post i had, no one sayed anything about them. I thought i was over watering too, so i didnt water for like 3 days, and the bigger plant's leaves were drooped all the way down, then i watered it, and an hour later i took those pics. idk
> 
> oh and idk wuts wrong with the leaves... ever since i switched to hps thats how they came out.. mabey heat stress idk


 
I have to agree with the overwatering, but there's more to it here. What's your RH (relative humidity) and your room temp? Looks like heat stress. No apparent burns but definitely signs of too much heat.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 12, 2010)

hey guys i just got a new hortilux super hps 400 to replace my standard 400hps...How many plants do you guys generally flower under 400?


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 12, 2010)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> hey guys i just got a new hortilux super hps 400 to replace my standard 400hps...How many plants do you guys generally flower under 400?


you can usually do 2-12 with a more common average of 4-6. it all depends on how you plan on growing though. Small plants in a SOG then around 8-12, SCROG is more around 2-6, full on 3 ft bushes around 4, so it really can vary alot. how do you intend to grow them?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 12, 2010)

WITH LOVE.


----------



## groputillor (Jan 13, 2010)

Mr.Oasis said:


> this is off topic but i happen to have a 400 watt hps and i cant find a viable thread anywhere...sooo
> 
> Is there any regular difference in the calyx formation of sativas and indicas? im aware of their differeing maturation times but just curious as to whether the density is species or strain dependent..
> 
> ...


Hard to answer. I've never read that density is species specific, and if you havn't either, and nobody else who you asked has, then I'd assume it isn't. Nobody's gonna write an article about how it's NOT species specific (unless you keep saying that it IS lol). If it is though, it probably wouldn't help you determine the species dominance of the strains you're growing because that bit of the phenotype is just one part of the puzzle. Like, if more bud density is a trait more common to sativas than indicas, you could still have a very densely budding plant that is mostly indica - it just happens to be exhibiting that bit of it's genetics that come from the sativa ancestor. Just like people genes .


----------



## iekushman (Jan 13, 2010)

I am using two 400 w hps in xtra sun hoods in a 4'x6' room..... will post pics soon..... got alot taller than I would have liked them to......


----------



## iekushman (Jan 13, 2010)

I am using two 400 w hps in xtra sun hoods in a 4'x6' room..... will post pics soon..... got alot taller than I would have liked them to......


----------



## proudstoner (Jan 15, 2010)

LA WOMAN


----------



## groputillor (Jan 16, 2010)

proudstoner said:


> LA WOMAN


godamn! That's one four hundred watt?


----------



## hardroc (Jan 16, 2010)

very nice indeed


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jan 16, 2010)

this girl was basically the only plant under the 400w hps that it was under... it has some additional light also.. but 75% of the light was just the 400w'r...


----------



## hardroc (Jan 16, 2010)

VERY NICE LST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you super crop as well?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jan 16, 2010)

no LST work there bro... 

all i do to my plants is super cropping and FIM'ing...

but she was actually a mutant that grew really weird... i only super cropped her 2 times and thats actually how she grew..


----------



## hardroc (Jan 16, 2010)

really? no lst? wow, nice even canopy and nice friggin nugs. Just good pheno's I guess, and a green thumb of course.
Great job, what strain?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jan 16, 2010)

it was bc bud depot blueberry... it grew cool.. but it was dissapointing in the end... not a very potent plant.. good flavor and smoke.. but i need more of a kick in the ass than it provided...


----------



## golddog (Jan 16, 2010)

Going 12/12 with 2 Super O.G. , 1 Sour diesel and 1 C4.

Also if you look real close you will see 2 Solo Cup Entries to the party cup competition. The Red Cup - Bubba Kush and White Cup - Triple O.G.

What do you think ?

Peace -


----------



## 1oilfan (Jan 17, 2010)

im giving them a 10 day flush and they should be ready


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 17, 2010)

hardroc said:


> VERY NICE LST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you super crop as well?


 your avatar is lookin good main. haven't seen it in a wile. nice lst.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 17, 2010)

trainwreck at 35 days flowering. want more pictures? check the grow.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## groputillor (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey can you guys tell me how to get my photos to show up big like that? It would make my journal so much better. Thanks


----------



## Reiss (Jan 18, 2010)

groputillor said:


> Hey can you guys tell me how to get my photos to show up big like that? It would make my journal so much better. Thanks


In 'My Rollitup' there is a section called pictures & albums.
Create an album, upload your pics and copy the code it provides to post your pics.
Or, you can upload the pic somewhere else and use the message tools to add a picture.

By the way, here's my white widow under a 400w hps. 41 days flowering


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 18, 2010)

Reiss said:


> In 'My Rollitup' there is a section called pictures & albums.
> Create an album, upload your pics and copy the code it provides to post your pics.
> Or, you can upload the pic somewhere else and use the message tools to add a picture.
> 
> By the way, here's my white widow under a 400w hps. 41 days flowering


Or you can just upload them to the post and than copy the link location of the picture and put it between





It will look like this:







I do it that way so that I don't need to upload all my pictures to albums on here


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 18, 2010)

i just copy and paste from the CPU or click and drag!!


----------



## hardroc (Jan 18, 2010)

Took some pics of my girls when the lights went out, alot better pix this way, 4 weeks from first day of 12/12


----------



## rreign (Jan 18, 2010)

They look pretty nice!! Don't worry about the pics during the dark, they probably just thought they were in a thunderstorm with lots of lightning, hahaha


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 18, 2010)

rreign said:


> They look pretty nice!! Don't worry about the pics during the dark, they probably just thought they were in a thunderstorm with lots of lightning, hahaha



probaly thinks its here, were getting EIGHT inches of rain here in so-cal right now, its F****N great!!!!!!


----------



## octafunk (Jan 18, 2010)

Since this is the 400w club I figured ya'll would know best for my question. If you have a 400w ballast can you run a lower wattage bulb such as a 250w?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 18, 2010)

not at all, i dont think.


----------



## groputillor (Jan 18, 2010)

Horray!

Thanks Tom, Fuzzy and Riess!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jan 19, 2010)

octafunk said:


> Since this is the 400w club I figured ya'll would know best for my question. If you have a 400w ballast can you run a lower wattage bulb such as a 250w?


as long as the wattage of the bulb does not exceed the wattage of the ballast it can be used..


----------



## Reiss (Jan 19, 2010)

octafunk said:


> Since this is the 400w club I figured ya'll would know best for my question. If you have a 400w ballast can you run a lower wattage bulb such as a 250w?


I've read before that you can only use the same wattage as the ballast. 
I would check with a supplier as you don't want to waste a bulb.


----------



## bong hoger (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi people I have just got myself 6 400w hps ballasts and 1 sun t hps bulb and have 6 MH bulbs.
what Is the best cheap ways to keep the the grow box cold?
should I use HM and HPS in one grow? 4 plants


----------



## golddog (Jan 19, 2010)

How big is your box, and how many of those bulbs are you planning on using?

Peace -


----------



## bong hoger (Jan 19, 2010)

6ft by 4ft and 4.5ft high.how many bulbs do you think i should use? and what can I do about the heat? gona have 4 aire holes and a fan. but what else can I do?


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2010)

You aren't going to be able to run more than two 400w bulbs in that space bonghoger
And to run those two lights you are going to need some major ventilation like a 400cfm inline fan for exhaust


----------



## golddog (Jan 19, 2010)

I would say if you get an Air cooled hood that can handle 2 bulbs you would be OK.

When you get to ventilation, remember you can only move so much air thru a 6 inch hole. Check out a site to see maximum CFM for the hood you are using.

I am in a 4 X 3 x 6 ft enclosure. I purchased a 190 cfm blower and can-filter for $150 delivered, on Ebay. I also put a speed control on it.

Then you will only needs to worry about summer temps.

Peace -


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2010)

190 CFM isn't going to be able to cool 800 watts of HPS bro whether it is air cooled or not


----------



## golddog (Jan 19, 2010)

That was for my single 400 watt which is overkill.

It works great for me.

Peace -


----------



## bong hoger (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a change of plans. New grow room wil be 13ft by 10ft and 8 ft high. I must grow the weed between uther plants. So I WANT AUTOS! I got 35 pounds for 10 seeds. where is the best most relyable seedbank to use? and what strain you poeple think? low smell!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2010)

golddog said:


> That was for my single 400 watt which is overkill.
> 
> It works great for me.
> 
> Peace -


What were the temps like? With a stronger exhaust fan you could have the light closer to the tops. Your light looks like it is over a foot away... it should be 6 inches away


----------



## dangledo (Jan 19, 2010)

Can filter 66 with 400cfm inline fan
2x 400 watt chrome dome, built in reflector. 
8 to 10 inches from top, unless working in garden.
never warmer than 74 degrees 23 celcius. 
The hoodless lights work great. can directly move the heat away with small fans. 

I would love to see some chrome domes.. anyone else use them, or see anyone else that does? let me know please...


----------



## golddog (Jan 19, 2010)

My temps top out at around 70 degrees.

Went down and measured 7 inches to the tops. (raised the lights to take the pictures)

Running the FAN thru the Hood lowers the temp 10 degrees at the lowest setting and 10 degrees at the highest setting.

So the air throughput at this point doesn't matter.

BTW - This box is designed to run in the summer time

Peace -


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Jan 19, 2010)

the thread is my sig but to be more efficient ill just show what im talking about..

while understanding it has alot to do with genetics, can anyone give me any other reason for the freakish amount of leaves growing every which way out of my cola (there are 7, woulda been 6 but i broke one and it became 2, 4 dominant ones) and the one seems to be the only one showing such ridiculous behavior..


the last pic is just the entire plant for reference

and yes, this is under a 400w hps so dont yell at me, i belong here! lol


----------



## hardroc (Jan 19, 2010)

Man you're either re-veggin' or waaaaaaay too much N


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree hardroc
What are you feeding her Mr. Oasis?


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mr.Oasis said:


> the thread is my sig but to be more efficient ill just show what im talking about..
> 
> while understanding it has alot to do with genetics, can anyone give me any other reason for the freakish amount of leaves growing every which way out of my cola (there are 7, woulda been 6 but i broke one and it became 2, 4 dominant ones) and the one seems to be the only one showing such ridiculous behavior..
> 
> ...


There is only a few things besides genetics that I know of. If you loos the majority of your fan leaves, especially in early flower, and can cause excessively leafy buds. Otherwise flowering under HM bulbs has been know to do that, but you are using hps. Or as started above, if your light cycle got messed up and your plants are revegging. If you know its not any of these, most likely genetics.


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Jan 19, 2010)

actually all those answers sound pretty good lol, its def not a light issue tho as they've been on a timer for months....there was bone and blood meal in the soil when i repotted at about 6 weeks or so other than that it was just roughly thirds of perlite vermiculite and peat moss but no other nutes/ferts til about 2 weeks into flower (cause i was lazy and didn't want to to get them, shame on me)
...i felt like i had some premature leaf drop so i supplemented every 3rd watering (after week 5) with an all purpose MG (i know...) 8-7-6 fert along with fox farms big bloom/tiger bloom, using the hps rt now as well soooo im gonna say all you guys are right and i just F*ed myself 3 ways from sunday lol, chalk it up to experience

so now with this prognosis....is this gonna cost me any of my bud, or maybe just some double-duty sweat equity when i go to trim this bad boy, and also will it delay my flowering time at all? as of today im entering week 11 so you could say they were already moving a little slow, i have another (not pictures obviously) that should be done in the next 10-14 days, thanks for the help guys, ill throw up some pics before harvest, its nothing special rt now


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow dude, shits crazy- never seen that before... Your strain looks similar to some of the haze's i've grown from the greenhouse seed co... but they've never done that to me.

I would add at least a week or two to your final harvest because of that, it looks like they have lost their focus on flowering and directed it to veg production- it'd be good to redirect it towards flowering. A bloom booster might be good as well. 

To speed up the final trim you could remove some of the leaves as well- it wouldnt be a bad idea, because with that many leaves on it you probably can spare a few. it may even help the light penetrate and harden your nugs.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## spesh123 (Jan 19, 2010)

nice buds fuzzy. i have 2 400Ws under 5 decent size plants how far should the globe be from the tops of the plants??

thanks for ya help.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 19, 2010)

i have an econo-wing (not cooled) so mines a foot away, if i had an air-cooled i would drop it more, EVENTUALY i will but not now. wat kind of wing and cooling system do u got tho? heres a pik...just take a pik reaaaal quick, there!...


----------



## spesh123 (Jan 19, 2010)

oh yeh i actually have no cooling system just a fan blowing gently under the 400W globes seems to be doing the job. how far would u suggest i put the globe fuzzy?

thanks dude


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 19, 2010)

Globes?? wat r these globes u speak of?? got any piks, or a link or sumthin?

well wat r ur daytime temps??


----------



## spesh123 (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry dude i mean lights lol temps get 20 at night minimum and 32 maximum when lights on. sorry my camera is broken at the moment


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 19, 2010)

IMO, go a lil over a foot and see how that does, 2 bulbs tho! thats gunna get HOTT! i think u might need sUUM cooling in there sum how.


----------



## spesh123 (Jan 19, 2010)

yeh i will get a cooling system aventually, thanks heaps for ya help man much appreciated.

good luck with your grow


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you don't have an exhaust fan than you won't be able to grow anything with those lights, it will be too hot


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 19, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> If you don't have an exhaust fan than you won't be able to grow anything with those lights, it will be too hot



hell yea two 400's? thats gunna get hoter than a whores coochie!


----------



## hardroc (Jan 22, 2010)

A little porn for ya'll 5 weeks to the day I flipped the switch, there's more picks in my LST GROW in my sig, hope you enjoy.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 22, 2010)

wow hardroc, nice structure and spacing- you should have some nice dense long buds.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks man, which one do you mean? Or do you mean all them?


----------



## thewinghunter (Jan 22, 2010)

ORECAL said:


> here is my room


im really jeaous of yer setup
looks SO easy to work in


----------



## 4:21mintoolate (Jan 22, 2010)

nice grow
keep up the 400 club


----------



## ltz40055 (Jan 22, 2010)

bud porn for you all 
View attachment 690218 View attachment 690219
 
View attachment 690222 View attachment 690223
View attachment 690224 View attachment 690225


----------



## hardroc (Jan 22, 2010)

hey man nice, how old and what strain?


----------



## ltz40055 (Jan 22, 2010)

day 59 flowering 30 day veg fox farm nutes in soil 
blue mystic, afghan mafia and some bag seed .


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jan 22, 2010)

good shyt.....


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 22, 2010)

NICE grow HARDROC, love it!


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 22, 2010)

not true color in picture 2. taken with lights on. picture 1 is lights off and true color. more pictures in my journal.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 23, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> NICE grow HARDROC, love it!


Thanks man, can't wait to smoke 'em


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jan 23, 2010)

lookin pretty perky


----------



## hardroc (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks man, but woke up today and my girl is fried, check out my lst grow in my sig, I need some help don't know what happened


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jan 23, 2010)

never seen that overnight, but gradually maybe


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 23, 2010)

DAMN dood thats NUTZ fast waas a ceramic heater next to it?!?! J/K, that looks really crispy tho, did the temps shoot up at all??


----------



## hardroc (Jan 23, 2010)

no, everything is that same.........I don't understand


----------



## dangledo (Jan 23, 2010)

Lady rhinos from week 2 to 7. They are late in eighth week going full 9. Ill post more at late flower. Total flush time before harvest will be at 21 days. just gave final rinse with my ppm runoff being at 5 ppm, letting them use that for the final 7 days, no more water. lights on for 10 hours a day in 8th week, last 5 days will be dark. Going to chop in the dark to avoid the plants taking in any reserve nutes or starches from roots and leaves. Looking for that beautiful white ash, with no chem taste, or crackling. 21 days might be a lot, but I hate harsh herb. Almost all identical plants. With a little bending. main colas are about 18 inches. 20 gallon pots, for reference.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 24, 2010)

dangeldo: How many plants do you have under your 400watt?

I ask because I am debating whether I should grow 2 under each 400 watt- or drop down to just one. Mine will be an indica plant- similar in structure to yours. Up til now I've grown mostly sativa's and I find 4 total is the max- there is usually over crowding at that. I figure with Indica version's similar to your own- four would be perfect.

But I've also seen people use 400's on a single plant and pull 5-6 oz. So if I could pull 5-6 off each of those two it would be more than the 1-2 I will pull of each of the four... 

My balls are in a vice with this mental debate. Input would be appreciated.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 24, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> dangeldo: How many plants do you have under your 400watt?
> 
> I ask because I am debating whether I should grow 2 under each 400 watt- or drop down to just one. Mine will be an indica plant- similar in structure to yours. Up til now I've grown mostly sativa's and I find 4 total is the max- there is usually over crowding at that. I figure with Indica version's similar to your own- four would be perfect.
> 
> ...


That question is simply answered by how long would you want to veg your plants. To run a single plant per light, you would probly want to veg for 1.5-2 months, to get a decent 2-3ft plant. keeps your numbers down for legal reasons and can work great. The other would be 2-6 plants vegged for 2-6 weeks. I have done one, and the only problem is, if something goes wrong with the plant, you are pretty much screwed. When if you have a few, only a percent is lost. Unless you do something to kill them all, but thats a lot harder, the more plants you have. If you look through the journal in my sig, you can see 5 and 1 plants growing under a 400w, and how they turned out.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 24, 2010)

Basically what integra said.
I have 5 plants with 2 400s over them. estimated yield is around 18- 20 oz. With a some what short 30 day from seed to flowering. Last grow seed to flower was 45 days with an average of 6 oz. a plant. So veg time directly effects yield.


----------



## calyboikd (Jan 25, 2010)

pics cumin soon plants 2 weeks old hella pretty and pretty big  i love my babys like THA OLDIES LOVE 80$


----------



## Married2Jane (Jan 25, 2010)

1 Plant.........week 8 of flowering..


----------



## MadDagger (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice,you LST?


----------



## Married2Jane (Jan 25, 2010)

MadDagger said:


> Nice,you LST?


whats LST?


----------



## hardroc (Jan 25, 2010)

Low Stress Training


----------



## golddog (Jan 25, 2010)

Good Morning,

Yesterday while I was watching the game I noticed that my 400 watt HPS light had gotten dimmer. A lot dimmer.

The ballast worked fine when I put it on the Metal Halide.

Sounds like the light, not completely dark but not very dim. The HPS bulb has been used for about 10 days, the ballast 2 months.

Any insight would be appreciated.

Peace - 

P.S. - I have them under 315 Multi-spectrum CFL's right now.


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Jan 25, 2010)

it wasn't when it had just turned on and was warming up was it? i made a ridiculous noob mistake the other day, ran my 400 for 2 months without realizing there was a thin layer of celophane on the underside of the hood....tried to remove it once the bulb was on, *#(*[email protected] MISTAKE, now i have melted plastic all over one side of my bulb, a fire hazard im sure, ive ordered a replacement, as it is ive double the ventilation on the bulb in an effort to prevent any disasters, still smells a little like burning plastic in my garden lol, so close to harvest too what a bummer


----------



## golddog (Jan 25, 2010)

No this bulb was not just warming up, I had been running it for about 10 days. I tried it again this morning.

I now have the Metal Halide running in the same fixture and with the same ballast (switchable) right now.

I will go to my local Hydro store when they open up. Wish I would have bought it from them.....

Peace - 

P.S. - Pretty funny about the plastic, at least I didn't do it.


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys, I love my 400w so this is my new home. Check out my current and past 400w journals in the journal topic.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/285724-619sixfour-3rd-grow-growlab-180l.html


----------



## oldschool58 (Jan 25, 2010)

the first pic is my 400 hps just before harvest secound pic is my new grow 3 weeks in with 400 hps plus cfl i use the 400 hps for 12 hours and use the 4 40 watt cfl for the remainer of the day and im growing hydro glad to join


----------



## bong face (Jan 25, 2010)

orecal what strain is in the pic??


----------



## johndoecangrow (Jan 25, 2010)

here is my white russian 6 weeks in to bloom


----------



## oldschool58 (Jan 25, 2010)

(*kaya)* *Unknown* 

: *Unknown or mixed family* 
: *Europe* 
: *Netherlands* 
: *Mixed, Indica / Sativa* 
: *60 to 65 days* 
: *Oct 1 to Oct 15* 
*female)Average Sweet tasting*


----------



## oldschool58 (Jan 25, 2010)

second pic
*(medusa) Widow* *Family* 
*Europe* *Netherlands
*: *Mixed, Indica / Sativa* 
: *55 to 60 days* 
: *Feminized (mostly female)* 
: *Average size* 
: Breeder's Description - 'Medusa' 
:​Medusa is the latest addition to our harem at Nirvana. Powerful Misty genes contribute to Medusa&#8217;s ability to turn people to stone. Firm light green buds have a deep musty aroma and a sugar cane after taste. Superior quality smoke makes up for modest yields. Medusa is an absolute must for connoisseurs. 
&#12288;
: (*kaya)* *Unknown* 

: *Unknown or mixed family* 
: *Europe* 
: *Netherlands* 
: *Mixed, Indica / Sativa* 
: *60 to 65 days* 
: *Oct 1 to Oct 15* 
*female)Average Sweet tasting* 
: 
&#12288;
Breeder's Description - 'Kaya'​Kaya is a hearty strain bred for rougher climates or novice indoor growers. Leaning on the Sativa side, Kaya grows big and tall yet finishes early. Kaya has a spicy flavour refreshingly different from Skunk and has a moderate T.H.C. level. She is pest resistant and can take the heat. Perfect for leaving somewhere with a g.p.s. and finding it again in fall. Kaya thrives in a greenhouse as well.

*(white widow)Brazilian, Indian* 

: *Widow* 
: *Europe* 
: *Netherlands* 
: *Mixed, primarily Indica* 
: *55 to 60 days* 
: *Standard (M/F)* 
: *Somewhat short and squat*


----------



## glaucoma1 (Jan 25, 2010)

My first MI medical grow Please check my signature too !


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 25, 2010)

Some great bud porn on here already this year! 
Happy Tokin Everyone.. 

*Green House Seed Co - Big Bang*

One of my girls... 
Currently at 58 days since switching dem lights.. 

Check out the sig for more pics..updated daily.. 



.G4J.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you Joe, you have now confirmed it for me. Im going with Big bang after this rhino, along with some sensi star and kushage. Here is some rhino at around 56 days as well. Going for 9 maybe more. 
I couldnt help but notice that it appears your lights are off when you took those pictures. I had some widows that went hermie from around a dozen camera flashes. Were they off? Thanks and beautiful buds man...

*I think you will be very surprised with your yields. My last three GHS widow gave me 18 oz. I expect around 16-18 oz off 5 of these rhinos with half the veg- just for reference.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry, thought it was growjoes big bang thread. I had two windows open, didnt mean to double post.


----------



## Trunk5 (Jan 25, 2010)

well here is my jack 8 1/2 weeks into flower. i switched bulbs from the basic hps to the eye horti super hps and got a little bit of bleeching the past few days, ive since fixed it. but any way here are some pics of what sweet seeds jack 47 looks like since people want to know.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 25, 2010)

lovely betty nugz. how long she flower trunk?


----------



## lightsgreenaction (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a few pics from my current/first grow. They still have about two weeks left to hopefully really fill in. 

Taken while my 400w HPS was on, just so you know.


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 25, 2010)

I would say you still have about a month left, at least bro, dont cut her too early.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Reiss (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn that looks nice fuzzy!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 26, 2010)

dangledo said:


> Thank you Joe, you have now confirmed it for me. Im going with Big bang after this rhino, along with some sensi star and kushage. Here is some rhino at around 56 days as well. Going for 9 maybe more.
> I couldnt help but notice that it appears your lights are off when you took those pictures. I had some widows that went hermie from around a dozen camera flashes. Were they off? Thanks and beautiful buds man...
> 
> *I think you will be very surprised with your yields. My last three GHS widow gave me 18 oz. I expect around 16-18 oz off 5 of these rhinos with half the veg- just for reference.


No worrys man.. 
Your WR ladys look sweet man, very frosty 

Now that you have mentioned the flash i do switch off the lights just to take my pics....maybe the flash has turned her into a hermie.. The lady on the left isn't showing any signs of being a hermie and i take pics the same way, maybe the other is just a little bit more sensitive...
Atleast she will be coming down soon...


----------



## ltz40055 (Jan 26, 2010)

do you all think this one is ready? im having a hard time looking at her in the scope. what i can see is that most of the trich are cloudy and about 10% amber. the hairs are hard to see and what she did have were really short the entire time she has grown she is on day 62 flowering or just under my 9 week mark any help would be great i also have more pics under harvesting and curing 
View attachment 694395 
View attachment 694397 View attachment 694398
View attachment 694403


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 26, 2010)

just ask yourself, does it look done? one vote to chop. looks done to me.


----------



## atticus420 (Jan 26, 2010)

What up everyone and thanks for checking this out.

me and my buddie are growing one mazar kush plant from clone.





we chose to do a closet grow. i spent hours and hours looking at youtube videos and reading random shit and i put together a little ebb and flow hydro system that works pretty freaking good. I got all the supplies at petco and ace hardware (water pump for feeding, circulation pump, airstone and air pump)










We lined the closet with panda paper to get the most out of the little 400w light (but i think the 400's are hella tight!) we have alittle over three weeks left to go and some of the hairs are turning amber already. Were using the Gen Hydro line, with CaMg, bud candy, KoolBloom, and during veg we used a Nitrogen supplement that worked like a charm (soul synthetics- Grow). To manage our pH, we bought a nice submersible ph meter that gives us a digital read out at all times. we didnt mess with ppm or EC cause we had literally no more money and i didnt wanna dick with it We vegged for 5 weeks i think? maybe six, and our plant grew hella fast and looked like a mini christmas tree.






















When we threw it into flower, we chopped the shit out of it removing all extra fan leaves and little brances that werent going to produce shit (wasted energy) After we did that we took string and opened up our plant by tying down the colas and letting light reach the whole plant top to bottom. the buds are smelling waaaaaayyyy too good and its fucking caked with crystals. 

















lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## clift709 (Jan 26, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> just ask yourself, does it look done? one vote to chop. looks done to me.


Same here, it's ready to come down...

here's my Jack Herer...


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jan 26, 2010)

wtf...nice weed bush


----------



## smokinguns (Jan 26, 2010)

My haze bitch at 8 weeks. Long flowering period at 13 weeks but she will be a nice yielding plant. So sticky and the citrus smell is strong and sweet.


----------



## filter funker (Jan 26, 2010)

Just got my 430 w son agro installed , I guess it's time to get on board! Will post some pics soon....subbed


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 27, 2010)

filter funker said:


> Just got my 430 w son agro installed , I guess it's time to get on board! Will post some pics soon....subbed


I had great results with that bulb. Hope you have the same. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jan 27, 2010)

well here is a pic on day 2 of flower under 400w hps...ill report back when theres more to see...


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Jan 27, 2010)

Is a 400w HPS (cool tubed) too much light for 2 ScrOG'd plants in a cabinet 15" D x 22"W x 60" T?


----------



## rwerner4 (Jan 27, 2010)

These are 400 watt metal halide fixtures. 

120, 208, 240 or 277 volt rated. 

Bulbs are included. 

Call 859-393-7059. 

Rick 

45$


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 27, 2010)

ItsFourTwentySomewhere said:


> Is a 400w HPS (cool tubed) too much light for 2 ScrOG'd plants in a cabinet 15" D x 22"W x 60" T?


it would work great for that as long as you air cool the cool tube to keep temps under control.


----------



## golddog (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a 400 watt going thru a Sun System w/Glass running 190 cfm fan/can-filter.

IT WILL completely fill my 3 X 4 X 7 ft grow box. (Pic below is 2 weeks of flower) 

But... it's not going to hurt, but you could probably get great yield with a 250 thru a cool tube.

Have fun !


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 27, 2010)

My 400 flower room in bloom (headbands and sour D)


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## filter funker (Jan 27, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I had great results with that bulb. Hope you have the same. Looking forward to the pics.


Good to know, This is my first grow but it's going quite well so far. I have 3 girls 10 days into flower under the 430, they are forming buds very nicely and filling out like crazy. average 2-3 inches of growth per day + filling out quite nicely. Injecting c02 sure does the trick! The bulb's installed in a bluestar reflector that easily lights up a 4x4 foot area. I'll take a few pics tonight and post em up!


----------



## filter funker (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm thinking of retiring my mother plant and putting her under the 430. Iv'e already taken quite a few clones and she seems to be begging for more light, maybe the flouro's aren't cutting it any more. What do ya think? Flower or wait? I plan on flowering her as long as possible, even if it takes 4 months. Here's a pic:


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 27, 2010)

well dude the longer you can leave her in veg the more nodes you can create aka more bud to growth spots so if the time of flower doesn't matter than the time of veg shouldn't matter...the only problem is do you have a height limit that could if so then vegging too long would cause greater problems during flower. expect her to double if not triple in size keep that in mind


----------



## filter funker (Jan 27, 2010)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> well dude the longer you can leave her in veg the more nodes you can create aka more bud to growth spots so if the time of flower doesn't matter than the time of veg shouldn't matter...the only problem is do you have a height limit that could if so then vegging too long would cause greater problems during flower. expect her to double if not triple in size keep that in mind


My height limit is about 7 feet, she's about 3 feet tall including the pot so even if she doubles in size that's gonna be 6 feet... I think i'll wait another 2 weeks and put her into flower. Thanks for the info!


----------



## filter funker (Jan 28, 2010)

some pics...







the haze had a good growth spurt last night, had to raise the light a good 3 inches.







ch9 Greenbud







Kilimanjaro

both the greenbud and kilimanjaro have over 20 bud sites so far. The haze just seems to grow like a big stick, is this just genetics? I hope she fills out...


----------



## JN811 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just harvested the top of one of my Nirvana Ices


----------



## rlourens (Jan 28, 2010)

I posted my first grow here.

_*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/296557-first-tent-grow-comments-advice.html*_

I found this thread and thought i would add it here:

This is my first attempt at growing.

I bought fem seeds.

Aurora Indica, Medi-bud and White Widow Max. I germinated 2 of each.

Germinated in rockwool in a germination dome.

Transplanted seedlings into 50/50 soil/perlite mix. Soil used is Miracle Grow. Every third watering I water with a solution of nutrients with 8-4-4.

I use a 4x4 tent with 400W MH lamp. I have a HPS lamp that I am planning to use for flowering.

I have 2 6" fans to keep the air moving and also a 4" inline duct fan that keeps new air coming into the tent.

This is 6 weeks in.

One of the seedlings had the shell from the seed stuck on the leaves. As this is my first grow I was not sure what to do. I left the shell on and it stunned the seedling growth. Eventually I removed the shell and the seedling recovered but is much smaller than the others.

Any advice or comments will be appreciated.


----------



## filter funker (Jan 28, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Just harvested the top of one of my Nirvana Ices



Nice ice! was curious what that strain turns out like. Looks delicious :


----------



## rlourens (Jan 28, 2010)

One word...... _*AWESOMENESS!!!! *_


----------



## JN811 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks guys, It smells even better  Ive already had some samples and its really good, actually smoking it as we speak, nice strong stone and high and clean smooth taste, I highly recommend it!


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 28, 2010)

filter funker said:


> some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Haze is probably going to be the most problematic for you...as you probably know haze is known for its stretching but at this point you could still be able to tie her down and create more light to the lower buds in the process... the main stem is still pretty pliable and you can train her to grow out and not so up if you choose so its a matter of drilling some holes in the top lips of your pots and anchor it down and if it grows out from there just continue tying down around the pot.


----------



## smoove (Jan 29, 2010)

*Hey guys!*

Back with my current 400W HPS, 2 plant, Soil, SCROG cab grow. *Day 36 of 12/12*.

*White Light:* Bubblegum X White Widow
*Mother's Finest:* Jack Herer X Juicy Fruit X Haze

_ White Light_ on the left. _Mother's Finest_ on the right. Followed by mixed bud shots:


----------



## HoLE (Jan 29, 2010)

looks awesome smoove,,nice grow,,nice camera work


----------



## golddog (Jan 29, 2010)

smoove,

They are lookin damm nice !

Your pictures look great, mine don't. How do you take them?

I'm a couple of weeks into 12/12 and want to take some nice close-ups soon. 

I have a Sony DSC-S700, anything special you (anyone else) do?

Peace -


----------



## indyman (Jan 29, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> dangeldo: How many plants do you have under your 400watt?
> 
> I ask because I am debating whether I should grow 2 under each 400 watt- or drop down to just one. Mine will be an indica plant- similar in structure to yours. Up til now I've grown mostly sativa's and I find 4 total is the max- there is usually over crowding at that. I figure with Indica version's similar to your own- four would be perfect.
> 
> ...


 U can grow up to 8 depends on ur room and the reflectablity of ur room 4x4 is what i would use and try 6 and i get right at 3 o's so thats 18 o's total thats alot of weed if it is just for u,so get a great hood your hood needs to force light down not out some hoods are made to light just the tops of canopys not good for mj unless ur sog then u just need light to penatrate the tops good luck bro!!


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Jan 29, 2010)

smoove, that is astounding. 

How big is your cab and where did you find it?


----------



## rlourens (Jan 29, 2010)

They look fantastic!! I will be proud if my babies end up looking like those!!

Great Work man


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 29, 2010)

can't say enough about the grow man looks fantastic nothing wrong no def and full on resin covered colas....you da man smoove


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 29, 2010)

smoove said:


> *Hey guys!*
> 
> Back with my current 400W HPS, 2 plant, Soil, SCROG cab grow. *Day 36 of 12/12*.
> 
> ...


Thats what plants look like when they are under Ideal conditions from start to finish. Great Job. Always nice to see a fellow Scroger, Juust hope the current round turns out as nice as yours. Keep up the fantastiic work. Are you fromanother site? That looks to dialed in for you to be a new grower.


----------



## smoove (Jan 29, 2010)

golddog  ItsFourTwentySomewhere  rlourens  HoLE  MileHIGHclub101

*Thanks *for all the kind words fellas. 

*The Camera* is just a point and shoot digital Canon Powershot SD990 IS. I use all the customizing features I can: White Balancing, Color, Exposure, ISO, Macro etc... I pretty much just played with the camera till the shots came out I wanted. I don't think I can really get specific unless you have the same camera. Sometimes I change all the settings before I take every shot, constantly tweaking and just hoping a good shot comes out.

*The Cab* is similar to THIS, is roughly 2' X 3' X 7' and was modded to accommodate a grow. I cut my own holes for exhaust duct tubing at the top, a few passive intake holes at the bottom, covered with mylar, sealed for light proofing, and added some hooks for hanging.


----------



## smoove (Jan 29, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Thats what plants look like when they are under Ideal conditions from start to finish. Great Job. Always nice to see a fellow Scroger, Juust hope the current round turns out as nice as yours. Keep up the fantastiic work. Are you fromanother site? That looks to dialed in for you to be a new grower.


Thanks Integra. Yea I've jumped around here and there on a few forums, and have been growing seriously for about 4 years now. (but planted my first seeds like 15 years ago) Thanks again.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 29, 2010)

smoove said:


> Thanks Integra. Yea I've jumped around here and there on a few forums, and have been growing seriously for about 4 years now. (but planted my first seeds like 15 years ago) Thanks again.


If you get bored and want to look at onther scrog, The link in my sig is for my journal. Most people seem to atleast look at the pics, since there is a lot to read. I am really impressed with your buds. Gonna try to match it on health and quality.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 29, 2010)

DAMn smoove!! those buuds r st8! nice healthy foliage too, mad props dood!


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just upgraded to the 600w club, but thought you guys might want to see the new setup. Wont put them all up, more pics in the journal in the sig.


----------



## 1oilfan (Jan 29, 2010)

Pic of the coal's of 2 of my plants


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jan 29, 2010)

great shit smoove +rep


----------



## filter funker (Jan 29, 2010)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> The Haze is probably going to be the most problematic for you...as you probably know haze is known for its stretching but at this point you could still be able to tie her down and create more light to the lower buds in the process... the main stem is still pretty pliable and you can train her to grow out and not so up if you choose so its a matter of drilling some holes in the top lips of your pots and anchor it down and if it grows out from there just continue tying down around the pot.


Ahhhh ya iv'e done that with another plant of mine when it was younger. I'll tye this bitch down and see if she submits...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 30, 2010)

me too. TR @ 47 days


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I don't have anything like that yet... but here's my one bubblelicious at 2 weeks post 12/12. And four superskunks I started under 12/12 to replace three others that went male..


----------



## rlourens (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking Good Kriegs!!!!


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Jan 31, 2010)

To y'all who're cool tubing your lights, how many CFM would you recommend for this scenario?

400w HPS, no filter attached, two bends (in thru the back side, out thru the top), 6" ducting with light traps outside the box.

ETA: Will this one be enough?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390127340450&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance.


----------



## golddog (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like it would work for you.

Here is what I got, but includes a filter.

4" INLINE FAN CARBON FILTER COMBO ODOR CONTROL SCRUBBER

search for it on ebay.

This guy sells all kinds of stuff you might want at his store.

http://www.yescomusa.com/home.php

Quick Service, they are on the west coast, if that matters to you.

Peace -


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks, golddog. I'll bookmark that link.

In my 150w cab, I used a version of this with a 160 CFM booster fan. Independent of the cooltube, straight up out of the top of the box. A little noisy but it works great!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8JL4_pmAmo


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a 360w HPS conversion bulb (running in my 400w MH ballast) that I use in a 6" air cooled reflector. I use a 250cfm 6" inline duct fan to cool and it works like a champ. Mine is pretty much the same as the one in your link, but is 90cfm higher and cost $27 at Home Depot (well I guess it was closer to $30 because I had to purchase a plug).

Anyway, I think the more cfm you can get the better your system will work. The 250 works great for me...


----------



## rlourens (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all me maties,

Here is my updated thread off my babies at 6 weeks old.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/296557-first-tent-grow-comments-advice.html#post3730475


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 31, 2010)

Day 40 
Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth under 2 400w HPS.


----------



## jkmovies (Feb 1, 2010)

ItsFourTwentySomewhere said:


> To y'all who're cool tubing your lights, how many CFM would you recommend for this scenario?
> 
> 400w HPS, no filter attached, two bends (in thru the back side, out thru the top), 6" ducting with light traps outside the box.
> 
> ...


That's a very week fan. Actually, it's meant to boost your existing fan. But you knew that.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 1, 2010)

anybody know the best place to get a digital ballast for a 400, tryna hook up my other light to make 800


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 1, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Day 40
> Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth under 2 400w HPS.


Nice looking plants Huh?? How do you like that sweet tooth? Have you smoked any of it before or is this your first run with it?


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 1, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Nice looking plants Huh?? How do you like that sweet tooth? Have you smoked any of it before or is this your first run with it?


Thanks
This is my first time growing it,it won't be my first time smoking it though.I can only hope that mine turns out to be like the shit I smoked,I loved that stuff!


----------



## joseaf (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 1, 2010)

good shit fuzzy...whats the strain?


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 1, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> anybody know the best place to get a digital ballast for a 400, tryna hook up my other light to make 800


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


>


You're question is too vague to answer, what do you mean by best? Cheapest? Highest quality? There is no best place to buy a light really


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 2, 2010)

just a good, cheap digital ballast cause im broke(altho i know CHEAP and Good shouldnt be in the same sentence)


----------



## ink the world (Feb 2, 2010)

Subbed.

I got my 400 watt HPS a couple weeks ago, so nothing to show grown under my new toy as of yet. 
I upgraded from a 150 watt HPS and all I can say is WHOA what a HUGE difference it is already making. My flowers are much bigger and denser. My tops are bigger at 3 weeks under the 400 watt than they were at harvest under the 150. Thats a huge difference. 

Heres the new rig, just after install w/ some of the flowering plants under her.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 2, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> just a good, cheap digital ballast cause im broke(altho i know CHEAP and Good shouldnt be in the same sentence)



Lumatek.. not the cheapest, but a fine medium of cheap and good. 
You might have to send something back, they always fix the problem though.
HTGSUPPLY.com


----------



## fantaforall (Feb 2, 2010)

just got one lot about to start under a 400 hps, will put up pics when light.
Unknown strain only bag seed, planted and sprouted within 2 days, 
only had a couple of dodgy little old cfl's so they have stretched a bit ,
will put pics of day one under 400.

Medium: coco and pearlite mix, and some pearlite only
Light: 400w hps
Light hrs: 16hrs on 8hrs off
Nutrient: Nulife coco feed
Watering: when necessary from top until i see it come out bottom of the pot


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Feb 2, 2010)

ink the world what kind of fan do you have running that air cooled hood- looks like its a desk fan? that cant be strong enough? I roll with a vortex 424 cfm inline fan...


----------



## filter funker (Feb 3, 2010)

update at 20 days into 12/12...

CH9 Greenbud:









World of seeds Kilimanjaro (pure african sativa strain) counted 63 budding sites tonight


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice little forest you've got going there, filter - good on ya!


----------



## filter funker (Feb 3, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Nice little forest you've got going there, filter - good on ya!


Thanks! These strains are rapidly taking over my room, I need another light!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 3, 2010)

looks like ur in fer the long run with that sativa filter. Good choice tho, gotta love that THC.


----------



## filter funker (Feb 3, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> looks like ur in fer the long run with that sativa filter. Good choice tho, gotta love that THC.


Ya it's supposed to take 60-70 days, i'm guessing probably longer. It's all good tho, I really dig the "up" high more than anything so the wait should be worth it. Just sprouted an african Kwazulu seed as well, it's growing like nothing iv'e seen before 
Really excited to see how it does, considering the potential:









Most def. gonna cut a few clones and plant em outside once she gets big enough


----------



## Engineer (Feb 3, 2010)

Check out these ladies grown under 400 Watts:


----------



## filter funker (Feb 3, 2010)

Engineer said:


> Check out these ladies grown under 400 Watts:



Nice!!! Strain?


----------



## Engineer (Feb 3, 2010)

The first one is Red Dragon- The second is Bubblegum


----------



## JahRoots (Feb 3, 2010)

bubble is so eazy to spot lol looks good


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow Impressive Engineer!

You ran just those two under one 400... tremendous results. Whats your expected yeild? 

and feeding regimine if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 3, 2010)

White rhino. Pics in dark right before chop. 25 day RO flush. They loved it. 
Harvest 2 days ago. One sweat or sweet session already. Humidity is low. Couple sampler buds-now back drying. Half of my leaves turned to bubble hash-with sample bowl. other half next morning. Scrapped off of frozen silk screen. High ass a giraffes ass right now. More pics to come in my album.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 3, 2010)

because i hate this plant, lol. i cut the top off of it, harvest is next week, and its already flushed...plus its goin to cannabutter....but heres a couple piks....













Dont know the strain and if i did i would never recommend it to anyone.im so glad this is almost done, lol.


----------



## casbud (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys planning on joining the 400w club. Had a quick heating question.

My room is gonna be a storage room (similar to the attic) on the second floor. What would be my best bet for keeping that room cool and off the thermal radar?
I was thinking of making a ventilation system to the attic. Disperse the heat and what not. The room is quite large bout a size of a bedroom 20-25 ft squared. 

casbud


----------



## dangledo (Feb 4, 2010)

CASBUD-
Although your big room shouldnt get to hot. They can directly see the bulb, i think.
They also can see the heat anywhere. To be sure, you need this.

http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=552&navid=33


----------



## golddog (Feb 4, 2010)

Let's see - Batman is flying over my house and what does he see?

500 watts from my lights over my dinning room table, 300 watts in the kitchen, 600 watts outside lighting?

My 400 watt grow in the garage - I don't think so.

I would'nt worry until you bring in 2 X 1000 watters.

Just my $0.02

Peace -


----------



## dangledo (Feb 4, 2010)

"batman" doesnt see watts. He sees heat. Of course they need a warrant for that. And if they have a warrant, well they will just kick in your door.


----------



## golddog (Feb 4, 2010)

I used watts but you can translate that into btu's - more watts = more btu's. That what FLIR is looking at.

1 watt is 3.41 btu per hour. You'll often see "btu" as a shorthand for btus per hour. For example on a space heater I just bought the package says "1500 btus." what that really means is 1500 btu/hr or about 440 watts.

BTW - 400 watt HPS + ballast pull approximattly 440 watts.

Peace -


----------



## dangledo (Feb 4, 2010)

They measure heat, not the amount of power it takes to make heat. 
Forward looking infrared, they can detect me, and Im not pulling watts nor British thermal units.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 4, 2010)

*detect not measure


----------



## golddog (Feb 4, 2010)

dangledo said:


> They measure heat, not the amount of power it takes to make heat.
> Forward looking infrared, they can detect me, and Im not pulling watts nor British thermal units.


The point I was making was however you measure it, the heat generated by a 400 watt HID is less than the light over my head right now.

If you think that anyone is going to waste their time looking at a 400 watt heat signature, you are misinformed.

casbud,

I would not worry about a 400 watt system in a 20 X 25 foot room, period.

Good Luck.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 4, 2010)

youve clearly missed the point. and no the heat from the incandescent light over your head is not even close to ANY hid light. no matter how you want to justify your ill advised advice.


----------



## golddog (Feb 4, 2010)

Arguing on the internet is like being in the Special Olympics... Even if you win you are still a Retard.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 4, 2010)

lol, why did you do it? you should know what your talking about before you post.
nice quote, looks familiar.


----------



## stonedcold89 (Feb 4, 2010)

heres some permafrost, its curing right now


----------



## smokinmayne (Feb 4, 2010)

looks delicious mane


----------



## Growlow (Feb 4, 2010)

stonedcold89 said:


> heres some permafrost, its curing right now


 Thats the real deal right there


----------



## killa kyle (Feb 4, 2010)

Im gonna start to grow master kush and snow white both under my mh/hps 400 watt anyone has experience with these seeds from nirvania I plan on growing them for about 16 to 18 weeks anyone have suggestions? would anyone have a educated guess on yield and what size pots should i use?


----------



## casbud (Feb 4, 2010)

Dangledo thanks man I apreciate the help. Does venting my exhaust into the attic sound like a good plan or should i try and send it outside asap?

Casbud


----------



## killa kyle (Feb 4, 2010)

killa kyle said:


> Im gonna start to grow master kush and snow white both under my mh/hps 400 watt anyone has experience with these seeds from nirvania I plan on growing them for about 16 to 18 weeks anyone have suggestions? would anyone have a educated guess on yield and what size pots should i use?


anybody at all?


----------



## 619SixFour (Feb 4, 2010)

golddog said:


> The point I was making was however you measure it, the heat generated by a 400 watt HID is less than the light over my head right now.
> 
> If you think that anyone is going to waste their time looking at a 400 watt heat signature, you are misinformed.
> 
> ...


I have two friends that used to be cops and they told me that they can only detect multiple light grows because those are the only ones that generate enough heat to be visible. A one light system, even up to 1000w, in a climate controlled room, with the normal precautions, will not show up in FLIR. Look up all of FLIR videos you want on Youtube and you will see they all are busted because of multiple light systems. Remember that if FLIR was this sensitive, every HID light used in the city, in street lights, over driveways, in parking lots, would register false readings. Its a FLIR not an X-RAY machine.


For the container question, use Bato's square 3 gallon Rose Buckets.


----------



## casbud (Feb 5, 2010)

I got one more question regarding 400w I posted in an electrician thread to no avail.

Is there any special precautions i need other than the ballast to plug that baby in?
Special plugs anything? 

Casbud


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nah man ballast is pretty much it but one thing to pay attention is the voltage its using sometimes you get ballast that wants european style volts (which can be converted) or standard us 120


----------



## golddog (Feb 5, 2010)

Most 400 watt lights will require a Mogul socket which plugs into the ballast.

Usually when you buy a light and a fixture, it will be attached to the fixture. (some don't and you would need to wire them, but I haven't seen those in the US)

Peace -


----------



## Thestinker (Feb 5, 2010)

quik question bought a powerplant grow light kit 400watt hps, this be ok for 6 nice plants? keepin clones and seedlings in my pc growbox i pimped out


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 5, 2010)

one 400 will not be enough light for six plants, unless they were tiny. i had six to start and by the time flowering time came, i already needed room. killed three males shortly after. i say 2 big ones or 3-4 smaller ones.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 5, 2010)

lots of pictures in my journal.

some purple strain at 51 days


----------



## JN811 (Feb 5, 2010)

just cut off some tops of my plants!


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 5, 2010)

that makes my lungs hurt just lookin at it. very nice looking bud main. how well does the rest of the plant grow after you cut the tops off? thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 5, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> that makes my lungs hurt just lookin at it. very nice looking bud main. how well does the rest of the plant grow after you cut the tops off? thinking about doing the same thing.


haha tyvm, I really dont think its effecting the bud maturation at all.. I would highly recommend it if you have a tall plant and light that doesnt cut through the canopy.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (Feb 5, 2010)

very nice fuzzy, did i inspire you to chop? lol


----------



## JN811 (Feb 5, 2010)

how many plants is that?? Nice job regardless! Big buds!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 5, 2010)

JN811 said:


> very nice fuzzy, did i inspire you to chop? lol



CAUGHT ME! lol. yea trikes were about 70 amber rest cloudy and shes just so damn dence, moving on tho. i got my buddies plant witch will b done in a month, so ill have a full flowering chamber to werk with. fresh start, but i need sum new strains tho, i got the DWC one that just poped pre-flowers, so i got that to top in a week er two then, let it grow sum colas to clone and flower in soil.

2 plants, the GOOD AK-47xjuicy fruit, witch is the more shiny (and bottom row) and then the trouble plant, witch is all goin to canna-butter


----------



## Crazyhair (Feb 6, 2010)

What does everybody's electrical bill usually run with 400K or 1K?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 6, 2010)

400 depending on where u live, is about $20-$25 a month xtra. plus fans and veg room i get about a $55 dollar jump on the bill


----------



## smokinguns (Feb 6, 2010)

Almost done now. Maybe another week left on these ak 48.


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 6, 2010)

Bang-up plants, everybody - really nice! 

Here's my girl in a time-lapse, sort of.. one week apart each. She's got 6-8 weeks to go yet...


----------



## smokinguns (Feb 6, 2010)

That looks like it going to be a monster there Kriegs. Nice!


----------



## tosmall (Feb 6, 2010)

golddog said:


> Arguing on the internet is like being in the Special Olympics... Even if you win you are still a Retard.


 ROFLMAO


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 7, 2010)

smokinguns said:


> That looks like it going to be a monster there Kriegs. Nice!


Thanks, sg.. she's def taking over. 

Love your AK48's - beautiful. I see so much good press on that strain. They'll definitely be part of my next run fo' sure!


----------



## rlourens (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi again,

Back at the end of week 7.

Left front and back is Medi-Bud, Middle front and back is White Widow Max, Right Front and back is Aurora Indica. All from Fem seeds I got from Marijuanaseeds.nl

Spraybottle added for scale.

All seems to be very well. I am not home and the wife is tending our "garden". She is doing a standup job!! 

Comments and advice please!!!!

Pics available here : 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/296557-first-tent-grow-comments-advice-2.html


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Feb 8, 2010)

This was one Pineapple Express plant from G13 under 400watts. She gave me just over 3.5 OZ's!!! This weed gave you a kick in the nuts then left you drooling. I had a mix of HPS and CFL's so i only had 45,000 lumens. So not quite as much as a 400watt HPS.












Here's the bud dried


----------



## Growlow (Feb 8, 2010)

SwampGrower69 said:


> This was one Pineapple Express plant from G13 under 400watts. She gave me just over 3.5 OZ's!!! This weed gave you a kick in the nuts then left you drooling. I had a mix of HPS and CFL's so i only had 45,000 lumens. So not quite as much as a 400watt HPS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quality mate


----------



## CyberSecks (Feb 8, 2010)

damn you should proud that looks beautiful


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 10, 2010)

i was going to post a picture but dont think i can follow that. nice lookin nugs main. 

+++++REP


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 10, 2010)

fuck it...more pictures in the journal...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## growman09 (Feb 10, 2010)

45 days from seed 5 days into transition


----------



## filter funker (Feb 11, 2010)

5 plants at various stages under a 430 son agro hps with cfls for side lighting. This is my first grow. Strains are Greenbud, Kilimanjaro, Arjan's haze # 2, Brainstorm and motherfucker. The ones with the largest buds are at 28 days in...


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 11, 2010)

Week 7
Barneys Farm Sweet Tooth,2 400w hps


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 11, 2010)

good shit huh? are those feminized seeds


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Ready!
They are cuttings that I took from a plant which was grown from a feminized seed.
The link in my sig is to my journal if you want to check it out.Only about another week or so!


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 11, 2010)

ok...ima check that out...+rep


----------



## HoLE (Feb 12, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Week 7
> Barneys Farm Sweet Tooth,2 400w hps


 
nice work Huh


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's some LSD, flowering for about a month now...






Here's a Chiesel, same age.







Using a medium of BioBizz Light Mix/FF Light Warrior/BMO High-N Guano/BMO Castings. Nutes are BMO Grow it Green, Flower Power, Super Plant Tonic; FF Big Bloom; Cal-Mag+; Fulvic Acid; Molasses

I'm using an Eye Sunlux Ultra Ace 360w HPS conversion bulb in my 400w MH system.

Lot's more pics in my journal...


----------



## rlourens (Feb 14, 2010)

Please Check out my 400 MH/HPS Grow here

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/296557-first-tent-grow-comments-advice-2.html#post3787470

Left is Medi Bud, Middle is White Widow Max, Right is Aurora Indica from Fem Seeds.


----------



## Greenwood16 (Feb 14, 2010)

Lovely looking ladies on these pages. Congrats. Thought I'd put my two cents in! 

My grow is all hydro, all automated, (Crestron computer controlled) 48 watering cycles per day, all custom built and all delightful. Great results with a few learning curve balls, but consistent yields of 350g wet per plant. 10 plants in the flowering room. 3 moms give plenty clones, harvest 5 plants every 4 weeks! More pics to follow if anyone interested.....cheers...


----------



## rlourens (Feb 14, 2010)

Greenwood16 said:


> Lovely looking ladies on these pages. Congrats. Thought I'd put my two cents in!
> 
> My grow is all hydro, all automated, (Crestron computer controlled) 48 watering cycles per day, all custom built and all delightful. Great results with a few learning curve balls, but consistent yields of 350g wet per plant. 10 plants in the flowering room. 3 moms give plenty clones, harvest 5 plants every 4 weeks! More pics to follow if anyone interested.....cheers...


Awesome dude!!!


----------



## hardroc (Feb 14, 2010)

You got one hell of a setup there pal, that's sick to death


----------



## smokinguns (Feb 14, 2010)

Anybody out there doing or done a scrog or two? I want get the most of my 4x4 space and I'm thinking this time use one gal pots and scrog them rather than the conventional method. Any suggustions or advice?


----------



## stonedcold89 (Feb 14, 2010)

heres some pics from my recent harvest!! got almost a qp between the two plants, about 2 1/2 off the plant from humboldt, and another zip and a quarter off the permafrost. probably not the greatest yield, but was some awesome smoke!!!


----------



## Moochbuds (Feb 14, 2010)

Using a 400watt MH, have a 400watt HPS for flowering. hope you all like my setup and please wish me luck, 1st grow 

going, and if you would to follow and see how i have started, go here love to bs. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/300636-my-first-grow-let-me.html


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 14, 2010)

she is getting close


----------



## indyman (Feb 14, 2010)

This is start of week 5!!


----------



## smokinmayne (Feb 14, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> she is getting close


----------



## Moochbuds (Feb 14, 2010)

SO SO SO pretty un real good grow


----------



## firelane (Feb 14, 2010)

Here is my 400w setup. I have one LA woman, one LA confidential, one barney's utopia haze, and three little clones I just got from a buddy. The three plants from seed are in about week four of flowering, and the three small clones haven't started to flower yet. The bud pics are from the La confidential, this plant smells so strong like skunk. The haze smells really fruity and is growing very tall. The la woman never really took to my fimming, and is a real runt, but the buds are getting frosty.


----------



## Trunk5 (Feb 14, 2010)

i dont remember if i posted this pant in here but this was my last sweet seeds jack 47 for now. i have a few more beans. yielded 4oz 8 grams dry. i had two other plants that finished sooner dinafem blue widow they were a little over 3 oz dry. so not bad id say 7 oz's from a 400 watt.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 15, 2010)

smokinguns said:


> Anybody out there doing or done a scrog or two? I want get the most of my 4x4 space and I'm thinking this time use one gal pots and scrog them rather than the conventional method. Any suggustions or advice?


In a 4x4 space using 4 18-24" clones would fill it out nicely if they're are hybrids. If indica dominant, got up to 6 and if heavy sativa, drop to 3. If you dont have room to veg out 4 small bushes like that, go with 6 small clones(8-10") if hybrid. A good height above the pots is 8-12". And remember that during the forst 3 weeks of flower you need to spend about 10 min a day, every 2-3 days, training the plants into the screen. If you check out my journal(link in sig) there is tons of information and even more pics showing how to train them and the results that can easily be achived growing like this. !st run was 5 small white widow clones under a 400w and I pulled just under 10oz.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 15, 2010)

10 zips??? damn.good shit...everybody keep that shit up...good last few pages...

O, did i say good shit already???


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> she is getting close


  nutes please sir?


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 15, 2010)

smokinguns said:


> Anybody out there doing or done a scrog or two? I want get the most of my 4x4 space and I'm thinking this time use one gal pots and scrog them rather than the conventional method. Any suggustions or advice?


Scrogging is awesome. Are you planning to FIM first? That will give you a few-many more branches to work with to really fill out a screen. I did a FIM around three weeks; that seemed to work well.

I did it first time this year and I'm sold on this method. Now, I screwed up a little by building my screen just a hair shorter than my plant (I don't know how you really do this professionally; I just improvised and built up a frame and screen myself -- check my link to see). So, I had the three main colas get away from the rest of the plant, and it all came out a little hack. But, I still see enough in the way of results to be stoked about this method - I've got a rack of 10 secondary colas that wouldn't be anything without the scrog.

A lot of seed banks give advice on strains best-suited to FIM and scrog. I don't know how much stock to put into that advice with only two grows and one scrog under my belt, but it's something else to consider.

Maybe someone can provide advice / link on how to set up screens properly....seems you'd want something you can adjust to your plants' height when you decide to start the process.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 15, 2010)

If your looking for scrog info, just read through the first couple of pages of my journal.


----------



## smokinguns (Feb 15, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> If your looking for scrog info, just read through the first couple of pages of my journal.


Thanks man. Good stuff.

I have one room 4x4 and I just put up a new 4x4 grow tent so I will do one scrog and then 4-6 larger plants probably ww and big bud. Any particular size you use one the screen or wire?

Thanks!


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 15, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> nutes please sir?


the whole fox farm line and follow the feeding chart to a T


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 15, 2010)

i just noticed that ^^^^^^^^^^^ this dude is flipping me off. lol. c'mon man its all good.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 15, 2010)

smokinguns said:


> Thanks man. Good stuff.
> 
> I have one room 4x4 and I just put up a new 4x4 grow tent so I will do one scrog and then 4-6 larger plants probably ww and big bud. Any particular size you use one the screen or wire?
> 
> Thanks!


It really comes down to personal prefrence and whats available to you. The smalles you would want would be 1"x1" but that makes it hard to pull the plants back through the screen without damage. The max is generally about 3"x3". I pesonally use a green garden fencing from Home Depot that is 2"x3" and comes in 25' rolls for $15. Its a good size and plastic coated so it wont rust from moisture from the room or plants. On tip I didnt mention but was in the journal is that twist ties are a Scrogs best friend. Really gives you the ability to place the branches however you please.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 15, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> i just noticed that ^^^^^^^^^^^ this dude is flipping me off. lol. c'mon man its all good.



i was wondering y he did that so casually?? lol 

" wat lights?" haha


----------



## magnus666 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just cut down sum mighty mite. Smells like fruity cat piss.


----------



## groputillor (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's a little show, now that I have a little more of something to show. The Purple Kush and Sour Grapes had already started showing purple at four weeks so I let up on the cold a little. At more than 5 weeks now but no really recent photos; they havn't changed much, just frostier. I would like to have more photos to show ongoing progress but I havn't ben taking many. I have serious humidity issues that are somehow not causing any problems. One photo shows how I take the plants out and spread them in front of a fan so I can spray them with antimold/mildew stuff which is working I guess.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 16, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> the whole fox farm line and follow the feeding chart to a T


 is that the big bloom etc., or happy frog?


BigSkyBudTHC said:


> i just noticed that ^^^^^^^^^^^ this dude is flipping me off. lol. c'mon man its all good.


 lol...i was jealous of your pornstar, but you know its ALL good 


FuZZyBUDz said:


> i was wondering y he did that so casually?? lol
> 
> " wat lights?" haha


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 16, 2010)

magnus666 said:


> Just cut down sum mighty mite. Smells like fruity cat piss.


 looks danky...keep us posted on that dry weight

i hear good things about that strain


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 16, 2010)

yea big bloom, tiger bloom, grow big, open sesame, beastie bloomz, and cha ching. never heard of the frog one.


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Feb 16, 2010)

pretty sure happy frog is just the soil...how did u like the full lineup though BIGSKY? i use grow big/TB/BB and have loved them so far but hear some of the "OG's" talk about how its just another one of those companies with clever marketing, any opinions?

and good stuff wayy up there^^^ grop and magnus


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr.Oasis said:


> pretty sure happy frog is just the soil...how did u like the full lineup though BIGSKY? i use grow big/TB/BB and have loved them so far but hear some of the "OG's" talk about how its just another one of those companies with clever marketing, any opinions?
> 
> and good stuff wayy up there^^^ grop and magnus



yea, F*ck fox farms, lol. im switchin ASAP. i use(d) those three too, im DONE, had to go get CAL-MAG today to fix my plant! lol


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 16, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> yea, F*ck fox farms, lol. im switchin ASAP. i use(d) those three too, im DONE, had to go get CAL-MAG today to fix my plant! lol


There's def some issues with their products. The liquids come out of the bottle about pH = 2.0, and their direction to start feeding TB at 12/12 is insane. TB doesn't have near enough N in it to support stretch. Their forumulas just don't jive with current knowledge on plant nutrition; none of them.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 16, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> There's def some issues with their products. The liquids come out of the bottle about pH = 2.0, and their direction to start feeding TB at 12/12 is insane. TB doesn't have near enough N in it to support stretch. Their forumulas just don't jive with current knowledge on plant nutrition; none of them.




thats because they r CRAP. lol. i HATE em now that ive used them. i REALLY wish i didnt even buy this shit.


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Feb 16, 2010)

guess i hit a nerve with that one lol, whats the word on the nutrients, ie: what will you be using next time, i grow in soil and ff was very reasonably priced compared to some of the stuff by Advanced Nutrients so that sold me, ive never nuted with much strength b4, always just threw some blood and bone meal in my mix and was usually pretty good to go with just an all purpose 7-7-7 like every 3rd watering

glad for the headsup though, these bad boys may be put to use on my real vegetable garden this coming season lol, ill save whatever high octane i get for my girls


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr.Oasis said:


> guess i hit a nerve with that one lol, whats the word on the nutrients, ie: what will you be using next time, i grow in soil and ff was very reasonably priced compared to some of the stuff by Advanced Nutrients so that sold me, ive never nuted with much strength b4, always just threw some blood and bone meal in my mix and was usually pretty good to go with just an all purpose 7-7-7 like every 3rd watering
> 
> glad for the headsup though, these bad boys may be put to use on my real vegetable garden this coming season lol, ill save whatever high octane i get for my girls











switchin to Humboldt nutes, heard good thigs from Shrubsfirst and a few others here, got these and soon to get the VERDE they got, ive been running th HONEY ES (as u can tell by the rim of it, lol) and its werk GREAT in flower, VEG and fer supplamenting in flushes too.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr.Oasis said:


> pretty sure happy frog is just the soil...how did u like the full lineup though BIGSKY? i use grow big/TB/BB and have loved them so far but hear some of the "OG's" talk about how its just another one of those companies with clever marketing, any opinions?
> 
> and good stuff wayy up there^^^ grop and magnus


i really like the whole line and didn't have any troubles at all. some people just need to calm the fuck down. if you dont use it or dont like it thats fine but keep you negitive attitude to yourself. 

the cha ching is the best of them all i would say. after using it for one week i had major frosty action going on. check my grow if you want to see the 6 day difference. 

a few pictures to show you all what the ff can do


----------



## filter funker (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice Bigsky! What strain is that? They look niiiice and frosty 

here's some pics of my single 400w grow at 33 days in, i'd say they're a little over half way done...thoughts anyone? 

greenbud:













Kilimanjaro:


----------



## sherriberry (Feb 17, 2010)

has anyone tried using a ceramic metal halide on a 400 w lumatek digital ballast? 

i know they say they pop the bulbs... but i was jsut wondering if anyone has tried it yet on that brand? Thanks


----------



## filter funker (Feb 17, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> has anyone tried using a ceramic metal halide on a 400 w lumatek digital ballast?
> 
> i know they say they pop the bulbs... but i was jsut wondering if anyone has tried it yet on that brand? Thanks


The older model lumatek's pop those bulbs but the newer revised version's are fine.

i'm actually trying to find a canadian supplier for ceramic metal halide's. You wouldn't happen to know of one would you?


----------



## sherriberry (Feb 17, 2010)

filter funker said:


> The older model lumatek's pop those bulbs but the newer revised version's are fine.
> 
> i'm actually trying to find a canadian supplier for ceramic metal halide's. You wouldn't happen to know of one would you?


 
dude, you just made my night... im going to go one step further... i have the 600 w dimmable ones that have the 400w setting... will these work do you think?

honestly, if i was in canada id know one... but im in the states. I appreciate that answer a ton tho... hopefully it works on a 600 dimmable... what kind of lumatek are you running?

Thanks boss


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would double check with the manufacturers. I know they dont work in any digital balast to the best of my knowledge. Doing so maigh just be throwing money out and void your ballasts warranty. And if you were asking if you could put a 400w cmh bulb in a dimmable 600w ballast the answer is no. The ballast is only meant to run 600w bulbs at varying brightnesses. CMH is way over rated as well. I know that people have tons of good things to say about them, but just look through this journal here.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/210479-dual-areoponic-cabinet-ceramic-metal.html
He did a run that looked great with a cmh but the weight wasnt right. Convinced him to try out the Son Agro bulb and almost doubled his yield next run even though the plants were in poorer health than the cmh run. The CMH bulbs have a great spectum but the lumens aren't there to make it mater. If you want something similar to CMH but gets you good weight, check into enhanced spectum bulbs like the Son Agro, Ushio Opti-red, or Sunpulse Pulse start Metal Halide. All will yield you better results that the CMH.


----------



## hardroc (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's some pics of the only girl left in my 4th grow, it's a bag seed sativa it's around 9 weeks. So today I clipped 1 of her colas and it weighs 38 g's wet. Gonna let her go prolly another 2-3 weeks depends on how she's looking. A little porn for all ya 400 watters out there.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 17, 2010)

filter funker said:


> Nice Bigsky! What strain is that? They look niiiice and frosty


thanks dude. thought i was growing trainwreck but the seed i was given got mixed up and now i'm growing 3 unknown strains.


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 17, 2010)

Bubblegum at 52 days 12/12

 //CaL


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr.Oasis said:


> guess i hit a nerve with that one lol, whats the word on the nutrients, ie: what will you be using next time, i grow in soil and ff was very reasonably priced compared to some of the stuff by Advanced Nutrients so that sold me, ive never nuted with much strength b4, always just threw some blood and bone meal in my mix and was usually pretty good to go with just an all purpose 7-7-7 like every 3rd watering
> 
> glad for the headsup though, these bad boys may be put to use on my real vegetable garden this coming season lol, ill save whatever high octane i get for my girls


Hah! Yeah.. I'm still pissed about last year's FF-induced nute-burn pH-drop fuckfest..

I'm going DynaGro for now. I like the complete lack of urea N, and nice balance of ammonium and nitrate N (slow- and fast-acting, respectively), and good cal/mag content in all their products. The 9-3-6 FoliagePro is perfect up until the stretch halts; then I'm going to the 7-9-5 Liquid Grow. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## hardroc (Feb 18, 2010)

nice buds pangcake


----------



## Marie Jain (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is my 400w pride and joy 







Currently hosting OG Kush


----------



## chronichaze (Feb 18, 2010)

Marie Jain said:


> Here is my 400w pride and joy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should put a couple more plants in there. You have at least enough room for 3 more


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

As a former 400w member(still use the 400w in veg), just wanted to stop by and share the current grow with all of the guys here. Currently running dual 600w's in my old space with Blue Kush and a single White Widow. Links in the sig for anyone who wants to see more.


----------



## ievolution (Feb 19, 2010)

heres some pics of my 400w grow. got to love em. you can pull just as many lumens from them as some people get from 1000w. lol if only people really understood! a few pics from my last harvest and 2 pics of my current grow of 10 plants. pulled 8 ounces from 4 plants last time. this time hopefully will get 1.25 grams per watt. what do ppl think the max is? i know im getting 400 grams at least. but idk whats possible. so im shooting for at least a pound


----------



## ievolution (Feb 19, 2010)

integra21 nice setup but its 400w get your veg room pics up! id have so many more plants stuck in that room lol. and the lights way closer.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 19, 2010)

hows that hinddu smokin?


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

ievolution said:


> integra21 nice setup but its 400w get your veg room pics up! id have so many more plants stuck in that room lol. and the lights way closer.


My pictures can be deceiving. My room is only 3'4" tall and those 600w lights are only 10-12" away from the girls. Generally people think my room is bigger than it is. And trust me, Im using the space effectively. Ill post the harvest in here when the time comes. I am a former member here, just upgraded to the 600w's this round. If it makes you feel better, here is the original pic I posted here of my 400w with White Widow under it. 





Now show me shots of you using your 400w better and I'll take your advice into consideration. The harvest off of that pic was 9.75oz. and it was my first grow.


----------



## chronichaze (Feb 19, 2010)

ievolution said:


> heres some pics of my 400w grow. got to love em. you can pull just as many lumens from them as some people get from 1000w. lol if only people really understood! a few pics from my last harvest and 2 pics of my current grow of 10 plants. pulled 8 ounces from 4 plants last time. this time hopefully will get 1.25 grams per watt. what do ppl think the max is? i know im getting 400 grams at least. but idk whats possible. so im shooting for at least a pound


Your puttin your hopes a little too high there. 8 ounces last time and expect to double it this time? More plants does not equal more bud! Unless your doing an SOG. And a pound off a 400 is very high expections. It can be done but takes a lot of work to get that dialed in perfect.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a jar comparison

My Jars...






I Evolutions Jars...


----------



## ievolution (Feb 19, 2010)

i was using a quarter of that room last time. with 4 smaller plants. a gram a watt isnt pushing it. integra why u even bragging bout your 600w harvest. no1 cares. its a 400w forum and that was my first grow. so many mistakes were made to diminish that harvest. jus like every1 elses first grow. the hindu was chron. but i liked the blackberry kush a little more. skunks arent my fav high. more for yield id say. im running 10 plants in 3 gal pots. they will be about 2-3 feet tall at finish. your saying i cant get 1 1/2 ounces off each 1. lol. so far its looking as if ill easily get 400 grams. so many more bud sites then last time. i kno its not even close to impossible. i have friends do it every time in a smaller room not running sog. jus putting em in there. and letting em go. i wasnt questioning that at all. i was questioning 1.25 g to 1.5 g a watt.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

ievolution said:


> i was using a quarter of that room last time. with 4 smaller plants. a gram a watt isnt pushing it. integra why u even bragging bout your 600w harvest. no1 cares. its a 400w forum and that was my first grow. so many mistakes were made to diminish that harvest. jus like every1 elses first grow. the hindu was chron. but i liked the blackberry kush a little more. skunks arent my fav high. more for yield id say. im running 10 plants in 3 gal pots. they will be about 2-3 feet tall at finish. your saying i cant get 1 1/2 ounces off each 1. lol. so far its looking as if ill easily get 400 grams. so many more bud sites then last time. i kno its not even close to impossible. i have friends do it every time in a smaller room not running sog. jus putting em in there. and letting em go. i wasnt questioning that at all. i was questioning 1.25 g to 1.5 g a watt.


Obviously reading isnt your strong point. That was my last harvest under my 400w light. It too was my first grow. It was only 5 plants. I was more so pointing out that I wasnt going to take rookie advice from a below average grower. Thats all. And If you had been in this thread for more than a week or two, you would have seen all of my old post and the people saying to keep posting here with the 600w light upgrade, since everyone likes to see pics of good buds. So start stepping up and talking when you can grow better and have pics to prove it.


----------



## ievolution (Feb 19, 2010)

im not gonna go back and read all your posts. dont have the time bro. theres jus no need for you to start talking shit. u got 14 jars from 1 400 huh. im sure dude. thats bs. i guess u have to act big somewhere. might as well do it on the internet huh bro. rollitup is cool but theres to many people like you trying to act bigger than they are. why cant ppl jus fuckin smoke and stop bickering about everything. jus grow up man im not gonna continue this arguement with u.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 19, 2010)

Girls!! NOW NOW. put the claws away. smoke one.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

ievolution said:


> im not gonna go back and read all your posts. dont have the time bro. theres jus no need for you to start talking shit. u got 14 jars from 1 400 huh. im sure dude. thats bs. i guess u have to act big somewhere. might as well do it on the internet huh bro. rollitup is cool but theres to many people like you trying to act bigger than they are. why cant ppl jus fuckin smoke and stop bickering about everything. jus grow up man im not gonna continue this arguement with u.


I dont want to get into an online pissing contest with you. Those pics are old and clearly documented in my journal. That grow had a ton of problems as well, and thats what I got out of it. The link is in my sig, if you want to check it out. Keep up the good work on your current grow and I really hope you get the numbers you want out of this run. That would be really great. I knew if mine haddnt had so many issues, I could have probly gotten 12ozs out of it, but thats where I figured I would top out at. Thats why I upgreaded to my dual 600w's, in the hopes of getting the numbers I wanted. I'll be keeping an eye on your grow and hope the best for you. And please, If you have any doubts about my pics and weights, feel free to stop by and check it out. You might even find some useful info to help you reach your goals. If you dont want to read through that one, I have a shorter personal journal that doesnt have as many user posts in it and the read goes much quicker. Just ask for a link and I'll send you it.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Hey Hey! 
Second grow finished! 
Just harvested my Big Bang ladys (GHS - Big Bang))..
Here is a few snaps of them......(naked!) 
One came down at 9 and a half weeks, the other, 11 and a half..
The first girl yielded me 83grams DRY! Booyah!  The other girl is still drying as we speak..

One 400watt HPS
BioBizz Light Mix soil
BioBizz Grow, Bloom and Alg-A-Mic
TLC


----------



## golddog (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks great, congratulations


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 19, 2010)

golddog said:


> Looks great, congratulations


Thank you Golddog..


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Hey Hey Hey!
> Second grow finished!
> Just harvested my Big Bang ladys (GHS - Big Bang))..
> Here is a few snaps of them......(naked!)
> ...


Buds look great and huge. Good job. What do you plan on using your trim for. Looks like you should have a decent amount of sugary goodness to make some butter or hash.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 19, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Buds look great and huge. Good job. What do you plan on using your trim for. Looks like you should have a decent amount of sugary goodness to make some butter or hash.


Thanks Integra.. 

I'm glad you asked..
The girl i have harvested and dryed I used the trim for cooking!  It was my first attempt at making some cookies and they came out a treat! 
I did a little mini cookie journal in my Big Bang jounal (in my sig) after I made them, just incase anyone was curious, its on there somewhere  it was on the 14th of feb I think..
I used 8grams of bud trim and the rest I ground down to a powder and sealed it in a tub ready to use, infact i'm using it for flapjacks tomorow,  just gonna add a little but of ground up bud in there aswell, just to give it that extra kick. The trim from the recently harvested girl will go towards making some hash when I get a bubblesac...

A quick cookie pic
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/713900d1266107744-ghs-big-bang-grow-journal-dsc02184.jpg


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks Integra..
> 
> I'm glad you asked..
> The girl i have harvested and dryed I used the trim for cooking!  It was my first attempt at making some cookies and they came out a treat!
> ...


I have made butter and cookies from both of my harvests. Cookies turned out great. Also tried making cornbread, which was great but went bad after 1 week(mold) and rice crispy treats which you would need super potent butter for. Mine didnt make you feel anything. This upcoming harvest will be the first time I actually make bubble hash. How many cookies did it take to get the job done right. mine 1 was ok, 2 was perfect.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 19, 2010)

that big bang looks SERIOUS


----------



## neilsweaky (Feb 19, 2010)

how far away should 400w be from plants with no cooling with no or little heat to the plants?


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 19, 2010)

hold your hand at canopy level of your plants & raise light accordingly to how hot it is...if your hand is hot, raise light until you think your plants can handle the temps your hand can for like 1 minute


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 19, 2010)

Just harvested
Barneys Sweet Tooth,2 400w hps
Check out my journal


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 20, 2010)

you already know what imma say huh...i gotta spread more rep before repping you again...is that sweet tooth more on the indica sideto you


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 20, 2010)

ice water extraction bubble hash. check this thread. https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/296251-what-do-all-left-over.html#post3704447


----------



## macrael (Feb 20, 2010)

this is my setup 4x4x8 completely sealed one 400watter 12 inch fan 10 young ladys and my co2 generator im hoping to get 1.5 p's out of this i also have some pics of the mommy and her babys let me know what you think  i dont know exactly what it is either got it in mystery bag when i ordered some dr atomic nl figured i learn on something b4 i try what i ordered im guessing its a cross between nl and something else because of the low order i have been reading about and also the way the little ladies look . will pe posting pics very shortly waiting for lights to go on


----------



## Reiss (Feb 20, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Just harvested
> Barneys Sweet Tooth,2 400w hps
> Check out my journal


Wow! great harvest. Don't you trim first? Trimming all that after it's dried will be a nightmare!


----------



## macrael (Feb 20, 2010)

just finish uploading my pics there on page 287 i started jan 1 to sex one and then two weeks later i put the rest i forgot one


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I have made butter and cookies from both of my harvests. Cookies turned out great. Also tried making cornbread, which was great but went bad after 1 week(mold) and rice crispy treats which you would need super potent butter for. Mine didnt make you feel anything. This upcoming harvest will be the first time I actually make bubble hash. How many cookies did it take to get the job done right. mine 1 was ok, 2 was perfect.


Me and a friend had a little smoke last weekend and finished off the night with a batch of my 'Big Bang Biscuits' fresh out the oven!  
We ate two each and I didn't really feel anything, my mate on the other hand was mashed!  He went home not long after munching and his missus told me when he got home he went straight to bed!    
I ate three a few days later and they monged me out but that was about it, man they tasted great though! 
I'm going to stick a bit of bud in there for an extra helping hand later tonight and make some flapjacks! I'll post some pics 

 



Ready2Inhale said:


> that big bang looks SERIOUS



Its a good smoke for day or night, tastes great in a blunt or spliff, makes your lip go numb, not a heavy hitter, she's a creeper  Great to sit in front of the telly and just relax, but if there's someting need done, you can still do it....Its that sort of weed.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 20, 2010)

sounds nice but when i smoke, i DONT want to do anything almost

what day did you harvest after flowering?


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 20, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> sounds nice but when i smoke, i DONT want to do anything almost
> 
> what day did you harvest after flowering?


 Don't get me wrong I love me a one hitter quiter!  but if you need something suttle but will put you to sleep if you smoke a few  then BB is your Lady, I persnally won't grow it again, need something with more of a kick.. 

I harvested 83grams dry off one lady, the other is still hanging..


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 20, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Just harvested
> Barneys Sweet Tooth,2 400w hps
> Check out my journal


Thats the right way of drying ur MJ...
That bud looks ready...leaves pointing up...lovely! 



Reiss said:


> Wow! great harvest. Don't you trim first? Trimming all that after it's dried will be a nightmare!


It doesnt feel like a nightmare cuz u know its gonna taste sooo much better =P Hanging the plants whole makes for a slow drying so that all the chlorophyll will break down. Then when u trim it before curing, that lets them "sweat" and they will wreak 

//peace


----------



## hardroc (Feb 20, 2010)

just chopped the last of my girls this is my bagseed sativa, now just have my party cups in there now, waiting for them to finish so I can do my 1 Orange Mass with 1 400 watt hps grow. The O.M. is almost 2 months of vegging. Can't wait to put her in there.


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 20, 2010)

17 days of 12/12. 400w mh with a conversion bulb. front left blue mystic, front right cream caramel, back left moby dick, back right sour cream,


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

4 plants 400w hps, Cheese and psychosis at 3 weeks and deep purple and querkle at 5 weeks 12/12


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> 4 plants 400w hps, Cheese and psychosis at 3 weeks and deep purple and querkle at 5 weeks 12/12


 nice job. let us know how the psychosis smokes


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 20, 2010)

nice bushes clostkiller


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

closetkiller said:


> nice job. let us know how the psychosis smokes



the psychosis is like a fruity cheese, and i think its also a bit of a stronger stone, more body to it than the cheese but it is a cheese cross superskunk circa 1990's as far as I know lol


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> the psychosis is like a fruity cheese, and i think its also a bit of a stronger stone, more body to it than the cheese but it is a cheese cross superskunk circa 1990's as far as I know lol


 sounds like some good smoke. who's seeds? my regular seedbanks do not have them


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

closetkiller said:


> sounds like some good smoke. who's seeds? my regular seedbanks do not have them



Its a clone only as is the proper cheese


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 21, 2010)

it must be nice.  living in a place that you have access
to clones. there is nothing like that in my part of the states maybe someday.


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

I recon it wont be long b4 u see something, potpimp has a psychosis kush for sale>>>>>>http://www.potpimp.com/


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 21, 2010)

hey just wanting to let all 400 watters know i have found these bukbs on ebay called grow lush and they are the brightess 400watters i have ever seen way better than even eye hotrtilux wich are like 149 us a bulb and only 55 000 lumens well these grow lush are 35 us and put out like a 600watter 65 200 lumens check ebay i swear these bulbs are amazing


----------



## ink the world (Feb 21, 2010)

I upgraded my flowering light last month to a 400 watt HPS from a 150 watt HPS and its the best investment Ive made. Took me a couple weeks to get some things running right, but got everything straightened out. Main problem was my intake was stronger than my exhaust, now all is good.

I see the difference immediately from my upgrade, my flowers grow faster and way more dense now. The Hasplant is the first to be flowered only under the 400 watt light. Those little flowers are rock hard already. 

Here's Hashplant x Haze at 18 days flowering:







Skunk #1 at 4 weeks, got burned a little before I got light and exhaust issues straight:








The result of my first attempt at breeding, and Im pretty happy. Good yield and mouthwatering taste. Tastes like Blueberry and Oranges. Its Mom was a bagseed that I grew out and had clones of, Dad is DNA Genetics Kushberry x Skunk. She also got sme light burn but was healthy enough to grow out and harvest.:


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 21, 2010)

sweet dude 400watters are my fav


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 21, 2010)

Day-um.. some very nice plants everybody - mr west, closet killer, hardroc.. way to go. Good luck on your 400W investment, ink the world -- looks like it's paying for you already! You won't regret it..

Here's my girl, starting to fill out (35 days 12/12), along with 2 superskunks I'm running 12/12 from seed (28 days above soil)


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2010)

400w in a 4x7 closet38 days in flower


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 21, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> 400w in a 4x7 closet38 days in flower



DAMN nice color on that girl robert!! u got a whole plant pik??


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice ^^^^^^^^^Nice^^^^^^^^^Nice


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> DAMN nice color on that girl robert!! u got a whole plant pik??


 lights are on


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 21, 2010)

those r sum green ass monsters! i gotta werk on my nutrient regiments. lol.


----------



## rlourens (Feb 21, 2010)

My 400 W Tent Grow at 9 weeks into Veg

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/296557-first-tent-grow-comments-advice-3.html#post3817705


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 21, 2010)

fuzzybudz said:


> those r sum green ass monsters! I gotta werk on my nutrient regiments. Lol.


may i recomend the fox farm line to you? Lol


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 21, 2010)

19 DAYS IN FLOWERING...PURPLE WIDOW...


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 21, 2010)

how tall did she get big sky? .....rob


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 21, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> lights are on


 
thanks again for that gumby video. Just pulled 7 g's off one plants worth of trim. Making some gumby brownies and more gumby.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 21, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> how tall did she get big sky? .....rob


purple widow will grow tall and great outside. 

the one i chopped the other day was 57 inches tall and gave me 88 grams.

still have my big girl, a 60+ inch plant and my mutant natural lst. both are getting chopped soon.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 21, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> may i recomend the fox farm line to you? Lol



OH, no. im switching from those BASTARDS. almost done completely switching, introducing the new nutrients now. but no i need to get my levels of N-P in flowering right. in veg its easier to handle even in hydro, but in flowering i guess i tend to go a bit on too much P. but thats wat im werking on right now.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 21, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> you already know what imma say huh...i gotta spread more rep before repping you again...is that sweet tooth more on the indica sideto you


Thanks!
Correct,it's a sativa indica cross but indica dominant.



Reiss said:


> Wow! great harvest. Don't you trim first? Trimming all that after it's dried will be a nightmare!


Thanks.................


PANGcake said:


> Thats the right way of drying ur MJ...
> That bud looks ready...leaves pointing up...lovely!
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself.
It's more work but well worth it.I feel that a lot of people take the easy route when drying because they were either taught to trim right after chopping,or they don't want to have to put in the extra effort.It doesn't bother me though.After all I have been growing them for three months,might as well take my time drying them correctly too.


----------



## groputillor (Feb 22, 2010)

Mr.Oasis said:


> pretty sure happy frog is just the soil...how did u like the full lineup though BIGSKY? i use grow big/TB/BB and have loved them so far but hear some of the "OG's" talk about how its just another one of those companies with clever marketing, any opinions?
> 
> and good stuff wayy up there^^^ grop and magnus





FuZZyBUDz said:


> yea, F*ck fox farms, lol. im switchin ASAP. i use(d) those three too, im DONE, had to go get CAL-MAG today to fix my plant! lol





Kriegs said:


> There's def some issues with their products. The liquids come out of the bottle about pH = 2.0, and their direction to start feeding TB at 12/12 is insane. TB doesn't have near enough N in it to support stretch. Their forumulas just don't jive with current knowledge on plant nutrition; none of them.





Kriegs said:


> Hah! Yeah.. I'm still pissed about last year's FF-induced nute-burn pH-drop fuckfest..
> 
> I'm going DynaGro for now. I like the complete lack of urea N, and nice balance of ammonium and nitrate N (slow- and fast-acting, respectively), and good cal/mag content in all their products. The 9-3-6 FoliagePro is perfect up until the stretch halts; then I'm going to the 7-9-5 Liquid Grow. We'll see how that goes.


I'm not gonna get into a big argument and I'm not even on here that often so don't spend a bunch of time on a personal attack I won't see.. but I wanna throw my two cents into this so it doesn't get left with half the info.

All the specialized nutirent lines out there can give you great results if you know what each of them doesn't include. Switching lines just gives you something new to figure out. You can almost never follow a company's guide exactly. Cmon it's just common sense that you don't start with the same strength you need to finish. Cal Mag is a definite, always. If you're using a super high phosphorus fert like the FF powders, then your Magnesium levels will drop to nothing if you're not careful..then nute lockout, ph flip, nute burn, etc. Go get a Ph adjusting soil like bioterra plus (thier's others). Never Ph adjust your nutrient solution again. It's nice. Comes out perfect every time I swear.

Fox Farm works great for me and for a lot of other beginners I know personally, like walk into thier gardens and sample thier meds know them, not see pictures and hear thier biased, anonymous, uninformed opinions on a blog site know them. I've made a point of discussing nutrients a lot with the few growers I know who have grown a lot of plants for 10+ years, which is hard because most people like that don't give a shit to talk about nutes if they'll talk about grow at all. They have all used the FF line and said it's great, and simple for beginners. Thier reasons for using other stuff now was because they say FF gives a bad taste unless you flush thoughly for 2 weeks (they want to push nutes longer). One said he just uses cheaper versions of the same things in FF basically, like MOAB instead of all the FF powders..tried to get me to do that instead of FF powders and I should've but we all like a nice pretty package deal with the colors that match so we know they "fit together" and so we can assume that's all we need, but do your reading. And don't throw out your FF, it's not broken.

..thanks oasis

Kreigs Tiger Bloom doesn't have too much N cause they want you to use it with Gro Big. I saw Super Silver that was 18 inches get almost 4 feet on FF. And why do you all want stretchy plants. I hear people looking for ways to stop that early stretch all the time. Artificial light only does a good job down to about 1 foot below the canopy unless you have lots of room around each plant.

lol all you people hating on those poor minerals and such. you should be ashamed lol. You're the ones who fucked up your plants, not FF. They're just tryin to make a profit and so is every other company. They're not gonna hold your dick AND shake it for you cuz that's a lot of dicks. and by the same logic they're not gonna fuck you over cuz then you go buy elsewhere. Economics.


----------



## groputillor (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's an few at 6 full weeks. Just did two heavy feedings in a row and now I only have heavy flushes left. Cutting at different times.


----------



## glyphen (Feb 22, 2010)

groputillor said:


> I'm not gonna get into a big argument and I'm not even on here that often so don't spend a bunch of time on a personal attack I won't see.. but I wanna throw my two cents into this so it doesn't get left with half the info.
> 
> All the specialized nutirent lines out there can give you great results if you know what each of them doesn't include. Switching lines just gives you something new to figure out. You can almost never follow a company's guide exactly. Cmon it's just common sense that you don't start with the same strength you need to finish. Cal Mag is a definite, always. If you're using a super high phosphorus fert like the FF powders, then your Magnesium levels will drop to nothing if you're not careful..then nute lockout, ph flip, nute burn, etc. Go get a Ph adjusting soil like bioterra plus (thier's others). Never Ph adjust your nutrient solution again. It's nice. Comes out perfect every time I swear.
> 
> ...


 

This guy is 100% right on. I have been around horticulture for about 30 years, and do indeed have a green thumb if you catch my drift. People of these days dont generally know anything about botany, and they just want to buy a "kit" to follow instructions and have good bud. 

Now this attitude created "The market" for people needing a how to and a guide/regime specific to "THEIR" needs. 

Real growers learn about botany, and horticulture. Understanding Propagation is key, and learning to adjust on the fly is how you get best results. 

Not by some label claiming to be the best. 


Do you think we had FF in the 70's? Or a step by step guide for feeding regime's? 

No way man, we learned through paying attention. 


I would suggest some of you guys do the same


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 22, 2010)

i need my money so i buy jacks clasics


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 22, 2010)

groputillor said:


> I'm not gonna get into a big argument and I'm not even on here that often so don't spend a bunch of time on a personal attack I won't see.. but I wanna throw my two cents into this so it doesn't get left with half the info.
> 
> All the specialized nutirent lines out there can give you great results if you know what each of them doesn't include. Switching lines just gives you something new to figure out. You can almost never follow a company's guide exactly. Cmon it's just common sense that you don't start with the same strength you need to finish. Cal Mag is a definite, always. If you're using a super high phosphorus fert like the FF powders, then your Magnesium levels will drop to nothing if you're not careful..then nute lockout, ph flip, nute burn, etc. Go get a Ph adjusting soil like bioterra plus (thier's others). Never Ph adjust your nutrient solution again. It's nice. Comes out perfect every time I swear.
> 
> ...


Hey... not a problem. I've kind of softened a bit on the FF just over the last week or so now that I see some of my own mistakes more clearly. I imagine it does work fine if you know what you're doing and that applies to all nutes, I guess. And yeah, at the end of the day, *I *fucked up my plants by not seeing that they were happy just they way they were and not really in need. 

I don't understand why their shit mixes up so acid when everything else lands right in the sweet spot (maybe I got the one funky bottle - it happens), but that's really just an awareness and correction thing. I suppose they're just trying to keep their micros off the bottom and yeah, a proper soil should neutralize that anyway. And I def didn't throw out my GB and FF.. I paid $40 for it; I gotta find a use for it!

BTW, I've never said I wanted stretchy plants; my goal in veg is squat plants with many internodes...not sure where that came from in ref. to me... but hey, peace bro. I'm def still learning, but sometimes I hit points where I think I know something and maybe get too fiesty. People who know me for real see it as part of my charm. On a forum, I guess it plays less well... I'll try to cool it. Love ya all... out.


----------



## Reiss (Feb 22, 2010)

Just chopped my 1 white widow down after 10.8 weeks flowering under a 400w HPS.
Trimmed wet weight - 424g (just under 15oz).
Enjoy the budporn, full journal and more harvest pics in my sig.


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice job, Reiss... I have to get some WW going for sure. Did you go from seed? Feminized? Clones? (EDIT to myself: Clones, you dumbass -- it's right in the sig!)


----------



## Reiss (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks. She was a clone taken during mid flowering.


----------



## ltz40055 (Feb 22, 2010)

top cola from my blue mystic


----------



## rlourens (Feb 22, 2010)

glyphen said:


> This guy is 100% right on. I have been around horticulture for about 30 years, and do indeed have a green thumb if you catch my drift. People of these days dont generally know anything about botany, and they just want to buy a "kit" to follow instructions and have good bud.
> 
> Now this attitude created "The market" for people needing a how to and a guide/regime specific to "THEIR" needs.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch. I take a lot from this advice!!


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 22, 2010)

Bubblegum at 57days 12/12

 //CaL


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 23, 2010)

nice b-gum, is that a serious seeds strain


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 23, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> nice b-gum, is that a serious seeds strain


Thx! Iono where Nirvana get their beans from, but thats where I got them from, Nirvana! I also tried Bubblegum few years back from BDS and the genetics from BDS was a lot better at least vigor, potency we'll see. 10 regular beans, 8 were ladies and all of them woulda been keepers. I'm not saying theese genetics are bad (Nirvana), the 2 flowering are keepers and thats why I cloned offa them, check my sig for threads  Outta 5 femmed seeds from Nirvana, 4 germed, and outta those 4 only the 2 u see flowering were keepers. If u check my journal bout the flowering ladies, u will find 1 clone taken from a plant that was not desireable for cloning, its in my last post in the thread...The lady on the left is only 66cm tall yet I can promise u she will yield at least 4,5-5 ounces maybe more. When she started her stretch in 12/12, it was more so the outer branches that took off making the plant very uniform w an even canopy, BG tend to grow like that from seed. The right lady has grown a bit taller, shes 76cm tall w a different bud structure to it. She has like 5 main branches. Her outer branches really really shot for the top when streching but the plant still stayed short. She has lesser branches but each "main" branch acts like the main kola. I'll be popping by w some updates of the grow...58 days 12/12 today  They are gonna go longer 12/12 then I had expected. I can only guess first is done 10-14 days from now...been changing that predicted harvest date further and further on since they have grown in "waves" making me puzzled as to when to harvest...also I learned during this grow that the amber in the trichs go in waves...and now they are milky to clear again, 2 weeks ago 50% where amber  I go for the overall appearence when I harvest though...my scope broke so I'm not even gonna bother look at the trichs...ladies are ready when they're ready. Now I'm gonna go down to the store where I bought the damn scope...It was cheap but ima see if I can get a new 1 for free, it has 100x magnifying effect...it still is fun looking at those lil trichs standing up like troopers...

//CaL

Edit: Sometimes I laugh bout what I've said myself in previous posts. First of all, I fergot the scope when I went to the store...hehe...when I came back home to get it I said to myself: "It must be working, it worked 2 days ago and I havent manhandled it or dropped it or anything". So i decided to try it again...and ofc it worked just fine. I must have been too baked "testing" it earlier today, LOL! SO...2 days ago it seemd as if almost all trichs were clear...now that my scope is "working again" I can see 80% cloudy, 15% clear and 5% amber...an estimate ofc, I didnt count all the trichs LMAO  I read Subcools thread in the "Organics" forum (I think it was there) and concluded that its time to harvest...I will flush them tomorrow and 1more time before harvesting them on saturday-monday, day 61-63 12/12. Carrying theese heavy @ssed ladies to the tub again gonna be a beetch, but what don't u do for ur loved ones?! I don't want to harvest too late and lose that bubblegum smell and taste and harvesting today is too early. Buds are swollen, stone hard, "hairs" have started their way back into their "pods" wich are very very swollen, bout 50-60% hairs ar "red", and trichs as I said earlier are bout 80% cloudy. It's time!


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks amigo...they look awesome


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 23, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Thx! Iono where Nirvana get their beans from, but thats where I got them from, Nirvana! I also tried Bubblegum few years back from BDS and the genetics from BDS was a lot better at least vigor, potency we'll see. 10 regular beans, 8 were ladies and all of them woulda been keepers. I'm not saying theese genetics are bad (Nirvana), the 2 flowering are keepers and thats why I cloned offa them, check my sig for threads  Outta 5 femmed seeds from Nirvana, 4 germed, and outta those 4 only the 2 u see flowering were keepers. If u check my journal bout the flowering ladies, u will find 1 clone taken from a plant that was not desireable for cloning, its in my last post in the thread...The lady on the left is only 66cm tall yet I can promise u she will yield at least 4,5-5 ounces maybe more. When she started her stretch in 12/12, it was more so the outer branches that took off making the plant very uniform w an even canopy, BG tend to grow like that from seed. The right lady has grown a bit taller, shes 76cm tall w a different bud structure to it. She has like 5 main branches. Her outer branches really really shot for the top when streching but the plant still stayed short. She has lesser branches but each "main" branch acts like the main kola. I'll be popping by w some updates of the grow...58 days 12/12 today  They are gonna go longer 12/12 then I had expected. I can only guess first is done 10-14 days from now...been changing that predicted harvest date further and further on since they have grown in "waves" making me puzzled as to when to harvest...also I learned during this grow that the amber in the trichs go in waves...and now they are milky to clear again, 2 weeks ago 50% where amber  I go for the overall appearence when I harvest though...my scope broke so I'm not even gonna bother look at the trichs...ladies are ready when they're ready. Now I'm gonna go down to the store where I bought the damn scope...It was cheap but ima see if I can get a new 1 for free, it has 100x magnifying effect...it still is fun looking at those lil trichs standing up like troopers...
> 
> //CaL


Nice rundown on the strain - I'm growing the bubblelicious from BDS (which, aren't they just re-selling Nirvana beans? Looks like they hijacked the strain descriptions verbatim.. some even have "Nirvana" in the description. I also see now that BDS lists it as Bubblelicious [bubble gum] like they're the same strain). But yeah, everything you said, about habit, canopy, amber trichs show early...etc. - it all fits. It's an awesome, heavy yielding, hardy plant - I'm surprised more people aren't growing it.

There is a semantic question here -- I was under the impression that "bubblegum" is a sativa-dominant strain from Serious; "bubblelicious" is an indica-dominant from Nirvana with some unknown lineage. The "even canopy" formation and rapid ascension of the side branches fits the indica-dom mold better than sativa.

Sorry if that was really confusing... but hey, I'm just happy to find another bubble..(licious...gum?) grower out there with probably the same beans I have. Especially one with bomb-ass buds to show -- yummy!


----------



## Dbud (Feb 23, 2010)

Just babies at week 2. The lower right is Sharks Breath and the other three are Pineapple Express. Happy so far!


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 23, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Nice rundown on the strain - I'm growing the bubblelicious from BDS (which, aren't they just re-selling Nirvana beans? Looks like they hijacked the strain descriptions verbatim.. some even have "Nirvana" in the description. I also see now that BDS lists it as Bubblelicious [bubble gum] like they're the same strain). But yeah, everything you said, about habit, canopy, amber trichs show early...etc. - it all fits. It's an awesome, heavy yielding, hardy plant - I'm surprised more people aren't growing it.
> 
> There is a semantic question here -- I was under the impression that "bubblegum" is a sativa-dominant strain from Serious; "bubblelicious" is an indica-dominant from Nirvana with some unknown lineage. The "even canopy" formation and rapid ascension of the side branches fits the indica-dom mold better than sativa.
> 
> Sorry if that was really confusing... but hey, I'm just happy to find another bubble..(licious...gum?) grower out there with probably the same beans I have. Especially one with bomb-ass buds to show -- yummy!


I have no clue whos selling whos seeds, and it was to be exact 4,5-5 years ago I ordered from BDS, maybe back then they had another Bubblegum batch, who knows?! I read bout the bubble gum "history"...only thing I can say is that Nirvanas BG is indica dominant fer sure...gonna harvest in 5-7 days, day 62-64. I started 10 clones offa them ladies and 2 days after planting them in soil they have taken off...WOW!  Feel free to pop by my threads for more BG growing w many pics included...

//CaL

Edit: Added some pics I just took before ladies went to sleep.


----------



## Jamaican Mon' (Feb 23, 2010)

Alaskian Ice


Toke to dat


----------



## matt13 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey how yas going, im new to all this stuff and having trouble finding information on what size lights to use with the size of space i have to grow, the room im using 900mmx900mmx 1500mm tall. there are 2 hyrdo shops i have been to one told me to use a 400w light as a 600 would be to big, but the other said a 600w light would be alright as long as i had good air circulation? only reason im looking at the 600w is that its nearly the same price and i can run a veg and bloom light of the one balista? any help would be mad cheers.


----------



## HerbalTreeMate420 (Feb 24, 2010)

haha gangster 400 watters!!


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Feb 24, 2010)

when he says you'll need good air circulation dont confuse that for meaning a couple of fans in there, he probably means some type of closed loop setup where cold air is being introduced and specificly warm air is being extracted, i have a 400w hps/mh that i dont need any circulation for, i leave the top 2 vents open in the tent and i just have to small 4" fans about 10" away from the bulb blowing directly on it and the temps have been about 55 at night and 78 with the lights on (thats lights on at night/off during day), 600w i imagine will be substantially hotter


----------



## Ahzweepay (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Fellow 400watters!
Wondering if anyone has seen this on their flowering females before (see arrows on attached images)? 

They kinda look like seeds, but then again not really. 
My initial reaction was that they were seeds forming, but I only see evidence of this on the one strain (I have 3 other strains in the same room), from pictures I've seen of seeded plants these don't quite match, and these odd pods aren't hard like a seed either. 

From what I've seen a seeded female usually looks like a nice dark seed poking out of the hairy pod. The odd pods in this image are actually without hairs/trichromes - which is why they stand out a bit more, and the seed-like-looking-thing isn't busting out of a seam, but looks more like it's pushing through the top (if that makes sense).

I've harvested 3 of this strain from this batch - all had these odd formations - none have had a seed. I don't see any signs of a hermi/male (working from clones off known females anyway). 

I'm prolly worrying over nothing...
Thoughts?


----------



## Reiss (Feb 24, 2010)

Ahzweepay said:


> Hey Fellow 400watters!
> Wondering if anyone has seen this on their flowering females before (see arrows on attached images)?
> 
> They kinda look like seeds, but then again not really.
> ...


I had similar looking things on a previous grow, turned out to be nothing.
Those pics look like wierd bugs with loads of tenticles!


----------



## hardroc (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not a 100% sure but maybe hermi? They look like a bunch of balls with pistells popping out of 'em


----------



## golddog (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's some Buds, developing nicely.

Under a 400 watt HPS for flower


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Feb 24, 2010)

pretty sure its nothing, ive got some thats been partially harvested but the cola's looked like that, weird little single bladed leaves that seemed to curl into the calyx's, i grow bagseed exclusively so ive seen my share of herm's....pretty sure thats not one, all mine were easy to identify and showed verrry early on in flower


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 24, 2010)

Ahzweepay said:


> Hey Fellow 400watters!
> Wondering if anyone has seen this on their flowering females before (see arrows on attached images)?
> 
> They kinda look like seeds, but then again not really.
> ...


Those are just some funky calyxes -- notice how they all have twin pistils coming out just like any fem flower?

Sounds like those are in late flower? Last year, I had some weird growth sorta like that in the last couple weeks.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 24, 2010)

that alaskan ice looks pretty decent


----------



## doctorD (Feb 24, 2010)

Ahzweepay said:


> Hey Fellow 400watters!
> Wondering if anyone has seen this on their flowering females before (see arrows on attached images)?
> 
> They kinda look like seeds, but then again not really.
> ...


i would bet its seeds but nothing you can do about it now if it is. I would snip one off and dissect it.


----------



## Jamaican Mon' (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks for the compliment, sorry the pic acually is a yr old, i just wanted the join the club. Smoke was good that bud weighed 3/4 oz dried to perfection.

Good luck!!


----------



## Dr.RR (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a White Rhino starting to fatten up nicely & a Hawaiian Snow at week 8 -


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 26, 2010)

yup...i know its some damn FLAME...gettin there


----------



## smoove (Feb 27, 2010)

Harvested my 400w organic 2 strain grow on the 18th. Now 10 days dry and curing. Total yield was 13.5 ounces. 

White Widow and Mother's Finest 

This was the last shot before harvest:









Here are a few shots of some selected buds. 10 days dry:


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 27, 2010)

smoove said:


> Harvested my 400w organic 2 strain grow on the 18th. Now 10 days dry and curing. Total yield was 13.5 ounces.
> 
> White Widow and Mother's Finest
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic smoove. Beyond words.


----------



## hardroc (Feb 27, 2010)

yea man that's some high times shit right there, beautiful pix +rep


----------



## Reiss (Feb 27, 2010)

smoove said:


> Harvested my 400w organic 2 strain grow on the 18th. Now 10 days dry and curing. Total yield was 13.5 ounces.


Stunning harvest, beautiful colours on those buds. Can't +rep you again but seriously good job!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 27, 2010)

sweet buds smoove is that your work in the background picture ?


----------



## Reiss (Feb 27, 2010)

Just trimmed my 1 white widow ready for curing. Dry weight - 4.75oz. Smells very strong, sweet with a hint of lime! Dried a few pop corn buds over 3 days for a sample, put me on my arse & relaxed every inch of me whilst putting a stupid grin on my face! Full journal in my sig.


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 27, 2010)

62 days 12/12. Last flush today, harvest 3-4 days.

//CaL


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 27, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> 62 days 12/12. Last flush today, harvest 3-4 days.
> 
> //CaL


 nice buds. here are my girl. 24 days 12/12. 1 each, all feminized. front left cream caramel, left back sour cream, right back moby dick, front right blue mystic.


----------



## captiankush (Feb 27, 2010)

hey all, just thought I would show ya'll some new ladies. 







And this is a lovely Querkle









You can check my log if you want more info on my strains and all.

400 Watts FTW!!

CK


----------



## isthislegal (Feb 27, 2010)

smoove said:


> Harvested my 400w organic 2 strain grow on the 18th. Now 10 days dry and curing. Total yield was 13.5 ounces.
> 
> White Widow and Mother's Finest
> 
> ...




YOU ARE MY IDOL kiss-ass


----------



## dank nug (Feb 28, 2010)

ok so i have 2 400w hps lights just sitting at my house. im currently building a 3 1/2' x 2' grow box. is this space big enough for a 400w to run without heat issues? assuming i have proper ventilation and all that jazz.


----------



## captiankush (Feb 28, 2010)

dank nug said:


> ok so i have 2 400w hps lights just sitting at my house. im currently building a 3 1/2' x 2' grow box. is this space big enough for a 400w to run without heat issues? assuming i have proper ventilation and all that jazz.


With an air cooled hood and good ventilation, you could pull it off. Ventilation will be key.

CK


----------



## dank nug (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah i was looking into those air cooled hoods. my problem is finding damn plug in pc fans. it doesnt seem like it would be that hard but apparently it is. fans being seasonal items what a bunch of shite. dont they realize people are trying to grow weed here? 

keep up the beautiful plants 400w growers!


----------



## hardroc (Feb 28, 2010)

you're deff gonna need more than pc fans, you'll need a good vortex inline fan with high cfm's for that little space and that much heat from the 400's


----------



## smoove (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad you liked the photos, fellas.



robert 14617 said:


> sweet buds smoove is that your work in the background picture ?


No actually... I wish it was though, it's a signed print by Nanami Cowdroy

Please excuse the temporary hijack.


Here's the full piece:


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2010)

there is a pair of shoes hanging over a wire down the road lol, spooky a flock of canadian gees jus flew over as well. How did u do that?


----------



## macrael (Mar 1, 2010)

posted some updated pics of my plants link to my album at the bottom when you scroll over them the ones that begin wit a 2 are the new ones dont look too much different but just replaced the bulb with eye hortilux will post more next week


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 1, 2010)

picture 1 afgooey from clone 4 weeks flowering

picture 2 purple widow from clone

more pictures in my journal.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 1, 2010)

*And both of them.*


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 1, 2010)

dam looks so small in the on on the right. looks much bigger in the one on the left. nice little black fan, got two myself.


----------



## Potato42 (Mar 2, 2010)

smoove said:


> Glad you liked the photos, fellas.
> 
> No actually... I wish it was though, it's a signed print by Nanami Cowdroy
> 
> Please excuse the temporary hijack.


That's a sweet print. Hey how big was that container the plants were in? They were all in the same pot right? 4 plants? How long did you Veg for?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 2, 2010)

View Full-Size Image

*PSMH 400 Watts *



Ask a question about this product * The 400w lamp is available in Kelvin ratings of 3k, 4k, 6.4k, 10k, 14k & 20k
* Designed to work with certified electronic and digital electronic ballasts
* Even lamp life approx (20,000 hrs) with little color shift or loss of FT-CD output
* Sun Pulse lamps are also available for 400W magnetic ballasts in the various colors!
*IF YOU ARE OPERATING ELECTRONIC BALLASTS-THIS LAMP IS ESSENTIAL TO HAVE!!!
DONT BUY A 60 HZ LAMP THAT WILL BE DESTROYED IN YOUR HIGH FREQUENCY BALLAST!!!


----------



## pimpin paulie (Mar 2, 2010)

those are beautiful man.


----------



## erice73 (Mar 2, 2010)

smoove said:


> Harvested my 400w organic 2 strain grow on the 18th. Now 10 days dry and curing. Total yield was 13.5 ounces.
> 
> White Widow and Mother's Finest
> 
> ...


dude thats f*@%ing amazing. I wish I could pull off something like that. Dont suppose you could give a little more detail on how you did it.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 2, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> View Full-Size Image
> 
> *PSMH 400 Watts *
> 
> ...


The next run, I am actually trying out the 600w version of this bulb. The nice part is they have the added uvb in the bulb too. I still have to call the rep back to get the lumen output since they dont list it anywhere.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 2, 2010)

permalink

is she done yet...hehe...lol...over 11 weeks in flowering...looks like some kush huh?












__________________


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 2, 2010)

one of these days high times will have to publish some of my photos in the pix of the crop. if not then i'll just keep sending it to them.

also i have added a 600w to my flowering room. so now im running one 400w and one 600w in flowering. also got a 400w for the veg. would really like to keep posting pictures in this thread, but i'll leave the decision to you all.

can i stay or should i go?


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Mar 3, 2010)

good shit everybody...

but much kudos to smoove & bigsky


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## golddog (Mar 3, 2010)

High Yet ?

I am 45 days into flower, 
Sour Diesel shows 80% cloudy/20% amber
C4 shows 90%cloudy/10% amber
Super O.G.'s mostly cloudy.

My questions is, How fast should I expect the trichs turn from cloudy to amber?

I have read the the Maturity window is like 2 weeks.

Is there something special I should be doing?

FFOF and GB, TB, BB

Thanks in Advance


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 3, 2010)

golddog said:


> High Yet ?
> 
> I am 45 days into flower,
> Sour Diesel shows 80% cloudy/20% amber
> ...


The amber goes in waves. They might very well be all clear in a day or two...


----------



## NugLife (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm thinking about putting two 400's in a 6x4x7 closet so i can have two flowering stages in the same closet and do my cloning and veg in another closet, probably with Flou's. My goal is to have 3/4-1 pound every 6 weeks, While spending the least ammount of money and keep my landlord in the dark about the whole thing. What does anyone think. Will I have heat problems? Any ideas or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 3, 2010)

You will have to have each area sealed from light so it would be tough to have 2 flowering setups in one closet.


----------



## NugLife (Mar 3, 2010)

Would they still have to be sealed from each other as long as there both on 12/12 on the same schedule. all vegging and cloning will be done in another area. But this way I can have two seperate crops in the same closet, I think.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 3, 2010)

yea that would work, just keep the timers the same


----------



## NugLife (Mar 4, 2010)

Whats going to be the most affordable way to keep the air circulation right in there. Will I be ok with just a fan. The door will be opened several times during day too.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 4, 2010)

NugLife said:


> Whats going to be the most affordable way to keep the air circulation right in there. Will I be ok with just a fan. The door will be opened several times during day too.


My advice is do it right the first time. if you need to save money up, save it and do it right. You will need a high quality far running all the time. even when the lights are out as the humidity will climb up to even 80 or 90% and thats no good. plus with a 400 it will get hot very fast in the closet when you do close the door so i wouldnt count on that. Take a look at the pic of how my 400 is set up. I have it in a 4x4x7 tent ant temps stay at 80 with the lights on. A bit higher than id like so I wouldnt waste your time doing anything less in the closet.


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 4x2x5 tent in my attic (above a garage w/o an insulated door) so the ambient temperatures outside the tent stay somewhere between 35-55 depending on time of day, so i run my lights at night, 10pm-10am and with the nearly freezing temperatures outside the tent the light keeps the inside around 75-77 and i still have 2 4" fans blowing directly on the bulb so i can keep the tops closer (about 6-10") at times, not bad for a bat wing reflector.....so thats just a thought, unless u plan on keeping your thermostat set down around 40-45 you're probably gonna want to look into some type of ventilation

I used to have the tent in a spare room (air conditioned, kept at 68*) and had the same 4" fans as exhaust fans and with just 2 150 watt's it was damn near impossible to keep the temps under 95, easily over 100 if the fans were removed, listen to the guy above me, take the pains for the first time or you will be taking pains in each subsequent grow, ask me how i know


----------



## NugLife (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for there help so far. I will post pics as soon as I decide where to grow. I may go to the attic now. Just dont think I will be able to keep the closet cold enough. Any other ideas/suggestions are always welcome. I just dont wanna have to cut holes in any walls. There not mine to cut or I would. Maybe two tent setups like doctor D. Did you build it or Buy It?


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

For all of my old friends on here, this is my current grow under dual 600w's. Strain is blue kush and is about 5 weeks into flower. Still loving my old 400w, but its just for veg at the moment. Hope you enjoy the pics. If you want to see my old 400w grow, it is in the begening of the journal in my sig.


----------



## Growlow (Mar 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> For all of my old friends on here, this is my current grow under dual 600w's. Strain is blue kush and is about 5 weeks into flower. Still loving my old 400w, but its just for veg at the moment. Hope you enjoy the pics. If you want to see my old 400w grow, it is in the begening of the journal in my sig.


 Good show amigo....Very professional..
Growlow.


----------



## Jay_normous (Mar 4, 2010)

smoove said:


> Harvested my 400w organic 2 strain grow on the 18th. Now 10 days dry and curing. Total yield was 13.5 ounces.
> 
> White Widow and Mother's Finest
> 
> ...


Holy smoke.. nice grow, nice looking buds... great pics, I like the pic in the back ground, you take or purchased it...?


----------



## Single White Pistol (Mar 4, 2010)

JAY! Amazing grow! What Nutrients are you using??


----------



## doctorD (Mar 4, 2010)

NugLife said:


> Thanks to everyone for there help so far. I will post pics as soon as I decide where to grow. I may go to the attic now. Just dont think I will be able to keep the closet cold enough. Any other ideas/suggestions are always welcome. I just dont wanna have to cut holes in any walls. There not mine to cut or I would. Maybe two tent setups like doctor D. Did you build it or Buy It?


I bought it. Its made by Growlab. But lots of companies make tham. my buiddy has one called the dark room. They come in all sizes and work really well. google will help you find one.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 4, 2010)

Whats up everyone after going threw this forum for about the last hour IVE SEEN SOME GREAT GROWS cant wait to get started i just had a few questions kuz im a super noob at this. Im going with a 400W HPS Ecostar Bubbleponics Kit
with upgrade ballast to MH/HPS Switchable plus add a 400W MH bulb
I'm not sure what size grow tent would be ideal for 400w with a bubbleponic kit can anybody help me with that? Also i dont know what kind of ventilation to get or if i would even need any(Basement Grow in grow tent)
Large BudBox Grow Tent (100cm x 100cm x 200cm) is this to big or perfect or should i go smaller.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 4, 2010)

mine is 4x4x7 and it could use a 600 id bet. but you WILL need ventilation. I would get a good sealed hood with an inline fan.


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 4, 2010)

The title says it all! She is 7 weeks old from seed, and I just started to flower her today! If you want more info hit me up on my journal ( link below).
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303844-aurora-indica-scrog-screen-green.html


----------



## HerbalTreeMate420 (Mar 5, 2010)

how much would you guys suggest a 400 hps costs to run??


----------



## hardroc (Mar 5, 2010)

with fans and timers it costs me 50 extra buck on my bill (canadian $$)


----------



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2010)

mine went up like 30 or40$ a month way less than the 1600.00 a month i used to spend on weed at an oz a week and ounces going 400-600$ sure you can find crap for like 200 but im a pot snob and wont smoke that. it was a no brainer for me.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 5, 2010)

doctorD said:


> mine is 4x4x7 and it could use a 600 id bet. but you WILL need ventilation. I would get a good sealed hood with an inline fan.


http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2260.html Is that a good fan for a Budbox 100x100x200cm? 
There is also an accessory you can buy with the tent i didn't know if it would be enough ventilation but here is a link to the site its on the bottom right its called Airstock http://www.global-hydro.net/index.htm


----------



## Rambongo (Mar 5, 2010)

Assuming stealth is not an issue (for everything except smell), why can't I make my cab roof with a ridged, rectangle cut out of it the exact size of my light and sit my light in that. That way the light is sitting outside the cab, and much less of a heat issue inside, plus it saves height inside for flowers. I'm talking a sealed hood 400W HPS. I could still vent the light to keep it cool, but thought it would help with heat issues inside the cab. 

2. ventilation - air in. Is it best to get air from outside for CO2 content, or is it equally good to just take air from another area inside? Would have to make sure to keep the critters out obviously...
Air out will go outside.

Thanks for your help!
Rambongo


----------



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2010)

the air sock looks really cool but I wouldnt want to give up any floor space for it. It looks like it would take up alot of space i could have plants in. Plus you really dont need it with all the ports the tents have you can pull air in from all sides. I just use a 6" passive intake and it works well. Im gerring another tent for veg and will have them connected via the 6" duct. But damn it would look trick in the grow


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 5, 2010)

doctorD said:


> the air sock looks really cool but I wouldnt want to give up any floor space for it. It looks like it would take up alot of space i could have plants in. Plus you really dont need it with all the ports the tents have you can pull air in from all sides. I just use a 6" passive intake and it works well. Im gerring another tent for veg and will have them connected via the 6" duct. But damn it would look trick in the grow


Thanks Doc u been one hell of a help I found a system that comes with everything heres a link to it sorry for all the questions i just dont wanna invest in something thats useless http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd-100mm-ventilation-kit.cfm


----------



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2010)

Rambongo said:


> Assuming stealth is not an issue (for everything except smell), why can't I make my cab roof with a ridged, rectangle cut out of it the exact size of my light and sit my light in that. That way the light is sitting outside the cab, and much less of a heat issue inside, plus it saves height inside for flowers. I'm talking a sealed hood 400W HPS. I could still vent the light to keep it cool, but thought it would help with heat issues inside the cab.
> 
> 2. ventilation - air in. Is it best to get air from outside for CO2 content, or is it equally good to just take air from another area inside? Would have to make sure to keep the critters out obviously...
> Air out will go outside.
> ...


If your using a vented hood the light wont get very hot. Its actually the radiant heat from the bulb that is getting things hot. Plus you would be stuck with one height for your light and its easier to lower the light for small plants than it is to have to raise them up to the light. Some systems are built just how your suggesting ( See the producer from bc hydro) and work very well but the plants are kept relatively small and work best in a sea of green method where you put in 2 or 3 new cuttings and harvest 2 or 3 albeit small plants every week. Like I said it works very well but is tons of work for a lazy grower like myself. I would not pull air directly from outside as temps will be inconsistent and hard to keep in the ideal range. Same with humidity. I just pull air from the room the tent is in at ground level.
Hope this helps


----------



## Rambongo (Mar 5, 2010)

Makes sense. That's what I was afraid of in taking outside air. Have been considering SCROG, where it's also possible to keep the light fixed.

Thanks Doc!


----------



## macrael (Mar 6, 2010)

was reading the guru of vert growas and came to the conclusion that i needed more light at bottoms of my plants so took off my hood put my 400 vert. and placed the fan directly on the floor facing up trying to get the bottoms a bit more light most of the tops seem ok so i stuck my light about 1/4 of the way down from the top of the plants and rearranged them in a kinda circle around the bulb hoping for good results 
-----x
---x...x
--x..()..x
---x....x
--- x x 
have major issues with temp control at night freaking winters hear some night good some nights freezing got to go get one of the things to measure heat and humidity tomorrow i think the called hygrometers had one but lost it also the should be coming around soon planted in jan 1 to determine sex then i added 9 more was about a week and a half later but i think because of my heat issues at night they might take a bit longer 9 to 10 weeks also seen a difference in one week of eye hortilux more crystals appearing


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Mar 6, 2010)

This is my old setup with 2X400w HPS. I am glad to say that I moved out of that wardrobe into my garage.


----------



## themultipleman (Mar 6, 2010)

So this is my second grow. My first was outside and turned out pretty good, but I've always wanted to grow some nice indoor. I watched the Mr. Green I Grow Chronic video about a hundred times and am imitating his setup in my closet. For those of you who haven't seen the video, that means I divided my closet in half, with a flowering room on one side and a vegetative room on the other. I've got 4 4' fluorescent lights for vegetation, and a 400w HPS for flowering. I have also constructed a drip irrigation system for my veg. room and am about to start building the ebb and flow system for my flowering room. I've got a few pics of the process of building so far, when I'm finished I'll post the whole shebang. I'm also attempting to start a grow journal (I need the room done so I can get my seeds first) and will be updating it fairly regularly. I'm hoping for 4 flowering plants at a time, with the vegetative room growing clones for a perpetual harvest. Wish me luck!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

looks nice what is it? Areb you growing purpetual Fuzzy?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 6, 2010)

AK-47 crossed with juicy fruit, Smelly! but no on the perpetual. heres the FRAME of her.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

shes like a curly fry lol. Are u gonna reveg her and go agin?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 6, 2010)

naw im done with this strain. this was the 4th or 5th time growing it, im done.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> naw im done with this strain. this was the 4th or 5th time growing it, im done.



Wot ya got planned for ur next grow? Im really liking the querkle i got and cant wait to get some beans from her lol.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a question about 400w hids and this looks like the forum to ask.
I have just finished my grow cab and I am fine tuning the lights and ventilation for optimal temps. My original plan has always been to use a 400w digital hps/mh. I don't have one yet but want to get one in the next week from HTG. I am now testing a compact 150w hps for temps. I am able to keep the temps between 70 and 80 (about 5 or 6 degrees maximum above room temp with 2 constant 38-106 cfm exhaust fans and 2 -15-32 cfm intake fans along with another 38-106 cfm that is timed with the lights. BTW, I have installed a humidifier which helped a lot with temps and raised rh from 25% to 50%.
My question is this; HOW MUCH HOTTER WILL A 400W BE? My cab is about 4'w x 6'h x 19" deep. If I absolutely have to, I can change the timed exhaust to draw heat from the flange on the light but I would rather not have to.
Do any of you 400w experts have any thoughts or opinions on this? I would really appreciate any guidance I can get.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 6, 2010)

If i am getting a 430w Son Agro Bubbleponic Kit but instead of the 430w im getting this option 
(_If you would prefer, this system is also available as a 400 watt swichable system, instead of the enhanced spectrum Son Agro. This option includes a 400 watt switchable ballast, a 400W MH bulb and a 400W HPS bulb. Select this option to the left at no additional charge.) 

__I can put ventilation on my light so i was wondering does my ventilation kit have to be 6" as my light is or can i go with a smaller _ventilation kit._Please let me know and in advance thanks_


----------



## rlourens (Mar 7, 2010)

Check out the update on my first grow in my signature. Last page of course.


----------



## MrGhettoGrower (Mar 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with 400 watters! My last grow I use 2 of them and my current grow have 3 of them running with 2 three speed fan on 2. Was running 2 old magnetic 
all in one units then updated to all lumateks 400! My last grow is on U tube if your bored and watching the grass grow here the link YouTube - MrGhettoGrower


----------



## dangledo (Mar 7, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> I have a question about 400w hids and this looks like the forum to ask.
> 
> 
> http://www.hydroempire.com/store/product_info.php/products_id/211
> ...


----------



## MrGhettoGrower (Mar 7, 2010)

dangledo said:


> EvlMunkee said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question about 400w hids and this looks like the forum to ask.
> ...


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 7, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> I have a question about 400w hids and this looks like the forum to ask.
> I have just finished my grow cab and I am fine tuning the lights and ventilation for optimal temps. My original plan has always been to use a 400w digital hps/mh. I don't have one yet but want to get one in the next week from HTG. I am now testing a compact 150w hps for temps. I am able to keep the temps between 70 and 80 (about 5 or 6 degrees maximum above room temp with 2 constant 38-106 cfm exhaust fans and 2 -15-32 cfm intake fans along with another 38-106 cfm that is timed with the lights. BTW, I have installed a humidifier which helped a lot with temps and raised rh from 25% to 50%.
> My question is this; HOW MUCH HOTTER WILL A 400W BE? My cab is about 4'w x 6'h x 19" deep. If I absolutely have to, I can change the timed exhaust to draw heat from the flange on the light but I would rather not have to.
> Do any of you 400w experts have any thoughts or opinions on this? I would really appreciate any guidance I can get.


The best thing you can do is air cool the light. It should work fin by having a passive intake or a small fan if needed. Then just hang the light, run duct to it, to an inline fan, then out the cab. With the other end of the light open, it will cool your light and act as your ehaust. This will usually keep your room just a few degreese above the ambient room temp with a 400w light. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## hardroc (Mar 7, 2010)

My Orange Mass, don't know how long in veg but 1 week in flower & my black puma lol


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 7, 2010)

[


dangledo said:


> EvlMunkee said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question about 400w hids and this looks like the forum to ask.
> ...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 7, 2010)

hardroc said:


> My Orange Mass, don't know how long in veg but 1 week in flower & my black puma lol



Good growing HR! u dont got a time frame fer veg time on those?? look like shes been around fer a while now.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 7, 2010)

yea thanks your's has some big stalk on it, nice. Mine was one of my party cup enteries but liked it and vegg'd it out. So whenever I started them that's how old she is I'd say around 2 or a little more. I never write down dates until recently in my grows so I can actually keep track instead of always guessing. just lazy............


----------



## groputillor (Mar 7, 2010)

Cut a couple tops off. They were more than ready at exactly 8 weeks which is awesome. Dry weight will be around 9 g's and 8.5 g's. It looks and smells better than I could have expected. It's a purple kush strain. I have it in another spot that's warm and it still got purple but not nearly like this.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Mar 9, 2010)

royal shit right there


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 10, 2010)

Coming along; still needs a good 2-3 weeks though.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 10, 2010)

looks good man, bubbleicious is sativa dom? Or are my eye too closed to see right?


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 10, 2010)

hardroc said:


> looks good man, bubbleicious is sativa dom? Or are my eye too closed to see right?


Actually, it's supposed to be 75% indica but, as you clearly saw, I got a sativa pheno. And this plant was partially scrogged - she would've been even more sativa-ish otherwise. I did have a couple males that were more indica.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 10, 2010)

Yea I thought that looked a little off.....I think I'd rather the sativa pheno


----------



## ZenWw (Mar 12, 2010)

Dimensions: 4ft x 4ft or 4ft x 8ft if i get another light
450W HPS

Just finished setting up my grow room, seeds are coming by mail within the next few days bought 10 big bud and 10 Caramelicious seeds, also came with 40 free seeds XD . The setup is a basic, 450W Hps, outtake fan 20 ft of tubing going out the duct in my old laundry room we no longer use. The walls are sheeted with mylar, going to have a stand up fan for air rotation. The setup costs me around 400 bucks with seed cost which isn't too bad  .

Anyone know exactly how many i can plant in there? also i heard a lot about a separate grow room for just the mother plant, i haven't had much time to search the internet for this so can anyone give me a brief explanation on how i could do this? i have a few closets i could use to do it. many thanks will be updating with pictures apon grow  Any Tips from you pros would help  especially your opinions on how i could do an outake/intake setup with carbon filter.


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 12, 2010)

here is a few of my girls. 38 days 12/12. cream caramel, sour cream, moby dick, and blue mystic.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Integra21 (Mar 12, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


>


Looks Freakin Great! Seriously good job bro. Looks healthy from top to botom. Lovin It.


----------



## SikSol (Mar 12, 2010)

here's a new batch started under a couple of 400 watters..


----------



## doctorD (Mar 12, 2010)

SikSol said:


> here's a new batch started under a couple of 400 watters..


Dude lets hook up online and play playstation.


----------



## macrael (Mar 13, 2010)

just uploaded some new pics the still don't look that much different in pics but i guess cause i look at them everyday i see the difference it aint much but better then before was battling a mold issue and a nute issue but i think i have that under control. the only thing i have left but aint that bad is the issue of night time temp. i think its slowing growth a bit but it s getting better. also started giving molasses yesterday i will give mol. mol. and then nutes(flornova&bigbud). hope i see a bit more improvement in the next 2 3 weeks but i am happy with what i got now on my first grow pics are in my prof. named week 6-? i think they are the first 11 picks.


----------



## Filmkid11 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just got my grow op set up this week, pictures coming soon. doing a air filtered water treatment under a 400w sunburst.


----------



## litljohn (Mar 13, 2010)

heres a super skunk i just chopped from my 400 watter


----------



## hardroc (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's my Orange Mass 1 day shy of 2 weeks of flower
She's lst'd and topped


----------



## doctorD (Mar 13, 2010)

litljohn said:


> heres a super skunk i just chopped from my 400 watter


That bud dont look done. How long did you flower? I would let it go 2 more weeks the next time.


----------



## litljohn (Mar 13, 2010)

doctorD said:


> That bud dont look done. How long did you flower? I would let it go 2 more weeks the next time.


 8 weeks.it has about 30%amber,60%cloudy,10%clear trichs.i like a nice balanced high.ive tried this strain at 7,8,and 9 weeks and i like the 8 week the best


----------



## golddog (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi folks,

Had a grower friend come buy to see if they were ready to chop! He said chop away.

Here s what we got out of the four plants growing under 400 w HPS flowered for 8 weeks 1 day.

Sour Diesel - what an incredible plant 14.1 oz wet trim

C-4 - It's the BOMB - grows like crazy 10.4 oz wet trim

Super O.G. #1 - Turned purple 14.0 oz wet trim

Super O.G. #2 - this was the runt 5.9 oz wet trim

Total wet trimmed 44.4 oz - should be almost 11 zips dry

Also look at my clones of the same plants - ready to go ........ again

I am drying everything in my grow box


----------



## roundplanet (Mar 13, 2010)

water labels, be careful, leo looks


----------



## donjuan417 (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's some pics of some bag seed, i got out of three different ounces of nug. one of the ounces was orange kush, one was yukon gold, and the third was the best of the three, but they didn't know the genetics.
They look a little weak because they got a rough start. I started them all in one 10in container,(why, I have no idea, I don't know what i was thinking) then i transplanted them into the 440z cups you see them in now, and they are completely root bound.
I have since gotten rid of 4 males which left me with one female, which is now in a 3.1 gal container to finish. On the upside the one female gets the 430w son agro all to herself. 
I'm going to try and post pics of the one female, that is now 2 weeks into flowering tomorrow. 
This is my first time uploading pics to here, so it might take me a couple of times to get it right.


----------



## donjuan417 (Mar 13, 2010)

sorry the pics are such low quality, I had to send my better camera in to have it worked on, so all I had was an old 5MP camera. When I get my other camera back I'll post some pics of my setup and the one remaining female. The last two pics in the previous post are of the one female. I don't know what strain it is, I forgot to label the cups. Any guesses as to origin? Also it kinda looks like about a 50/50 hybrid to me. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WidowShamus (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is mine, white widow from AMS, 400 watt hps in foxfarm soil and foxfarm nutes. 5 oz dry!!!!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 13, 2010)

WOW!! +rep on that one man!

how long did u veg her for???


----------



## WidowShamus (Mar 13, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> WOW!! +rep on that one man!
> 
> how long did u veg her for???


I vegged her for 5 weeks and she was 19 in tall @ the time. I used a 400 watt hortilux blue and switched to a hortilux hps for flower. 55 in tall @ harvest


----------



## crackerboy (Mar 14, 2010)

Who says you need a 1000 watt to get a large harvest. I would have to disagree.


----------



## macrael (Mar 14, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Who says you need a 1000 watt to get a large harvest. I would have to disagree.




W THA F SHIT EITHER IAM DOING SOMETHING WRONG LOL WHICH I NO I AM BUT UR USING MORE THEN ONE 400 THERE
SHIT NICE BUD Gkiss-ass


----------



## blaze1camp (Mar 14, 2010)

here is some pics of a couple bagseed 1 og#18 and 1 Kushberry under a 400w of course...
12/12 6 weeks

pics
1 - kb
2 - og #18
3 - bs
4 - bs
5- group shot
6 - group shot under light
7-8 under led flashlight


----------



## WidowShamus (Mar 14, 2010)

macrael said:


> W THA F SHIT EITHER IAM DOING SOMETHING WRONG LOL WHICH I NO I AM BUT UR USING MORE THEN ONE 400 THERE
> SHIT NICE BUD Gkiss-ass


 That would be cheating, lol. If we used 10 100watt lights and say we used 100 watts thats wrong, lol. Anyway on my plant the top cola was the size of a 3 liter pop bottle. 400 watts in a 3 x 3 room can grow as much as 1000 in the same space. there is a maximun amount of light a plant can receive before the energy goes to waste. I got 8 oz dry off 2 plants with one 400 watt bulb.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 14, 2010)

NICE!*BUDZ!*


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Mar 14, 2010)

what tha hell are you feeding our plants crackerboy? babies?


----------



## br!ck (Mar 14, 2010)

i have 2 week old autoflower plants on 24/0 they r looking great i run 400 watt hps ill add pics soon


----------



## marijuananation (Mar 15, 2010)

*Hello Everyone !!
Tgis is my first 400 watt HPS grow, inside of a fridge. LST'D. 
MY CURRENT GROW !!
Check my signature for a link: full description !!
Over 100 Bud-Sites and growing, one plant !!
Still in VEG for another 2-3 weeks !!*


----------



## hardroc (Mar 15, 2010)

looks good man, you should put your seedlings or clones in the door of the fridge if they fit, they don't like too much light and it would free up more room for your lst for little while.


----------



## marijuananation (Mar 15, 2010)

hardroc said:


> looks good man, you should put your seedlings or clones in the door of the fridge if they fit, they don't like too much light and it would free up more room for your lst for little while.


*I am rotating them from the doors to the tray daily.
It doesn't seem to be harming anything, yet.*
*PEACE !!*


----------



## Jay_normous (Mar 16, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> *Hello Everyone !!
> Tgis is my first 400 watt HPS grow, inside of a fridge. LST'D.
> MY CURRENT GROW !!
> Check my signature for a link: full description !!
> ...


Wow.. I like that grow room.
Even has levels for SCROG...!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 16, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Who says you need a 1000 watt to get a large harvest. I would have to disagree.


awesome cola...whats the strain?


----------



## donjuan417 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> If i am getting a 430w Son Agro Bubbleponic Kit but instead of the 430w im getting this option
> (_If you would prefer, this system is also available as a 400 watt swichable system, instead of the enhanced spectrum Son Agro. This option includes a 400 watt switchable ballast, a 400W MH bulb and a 400W HPS bulb. Select this option to the left at no additional charge.)
> 
> I
> ...



_I have used the switchable ballastts with the mh conversion bulbs, and I still stick with my 430w hps son agro. The son agro has an enhanced spectrum, albeit not quite what with metal halide produces. Anyway in my experience I have had better luck with the 430w son agro then the switchabel 400's. also at this time I'm not ready to switch any of my ballasts over. When the bulb manf. start making bulbs that are specific to elec. ballasts I'll look into it, but so far I haven't seen any. Good luck with your grow. _


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2010)

hi guys, was using envirolites, then i chucked in some 70 watt hps, last month i bought a 250 hps and today i got a 400 hps. havent fitted it yet, my space is roughly 4x3 by 3ft high, 1x 5inch inline fan and 1x 4 inch inline fan, you guys think i have enough head space?


----------



## golddog (Mar 18, 2010)

"4x3 by 3ft high"

That sounds a little close for comfort with the 400 w. But if you can cool it go for it.

I use a 400w in a 3X4X6 enclosure.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah was told it would be to much but i was told that about the 250.let you know how it goes, be gutted if i cant use it, do like a challenge though.


----------



## Me N My Dank (Mar 18, 2010)

would one of these 400 watt HPS/Mh setup with reflector and no venting just light and some fans, get too hot in a 2w x 4l x 6h closet?


----------



## golddog (Mar 18, 2010)

Me N My Dank said:


> would one of these 400 watt HPS/Mh setup with reflector and no venting just light and some fans, get too hot in a 2w x 4l x 6h closet?


Without an Air Cooled Hood and exhaust venting, a 400 watt in an enclosed area would just get to hot.

Just my $0.02


----------



## doctorD (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^ agreed


----------



## hardroc (Mar 18, 2010)

I use my 400 in a 2 x 2 1/2 x 6 closet, with a 176cfm fan (no cool tube)


----------



## g00sEgg (Mar 18, 2010)

hardroc said:


> I use my 400 in a 2 x 2 1/2 x 6 closet, with a 176cfm fan (no cool tube)


No venting? What are the temps?


----------



## hardroc (Mar 18, 2010)

I just have the inline and a osillating fan, the temps are 80-85 most days, some times they spike up to 90 if the old girl gets ahold of the thermostate lol


----------



## doctorD (Mar 18, 2010)

thats to hot. you will get better results at 70-80


----------



## Me N My Dank (Mar 18, 2010)

wow... thats really hot. i'm glad i asked.. i think cfls are best for me, thanks everyone


----------



## hardroc (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea I know that 78 is optimal, but it won't kill 'em if it spikes every once in awhile. Just think of outdoors...........it's not always the same temp.........
Check out my plant, it sure don't show ANY signs of heat stress...........the 1st one in my sig


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 18, 2010)

my closet stays at 80-82 (lights ON), and my girl is HUGE!!! and still growing. every strain is different.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hi guys, was using envirolites, then i chucked in some 70 watt hps, last month i bought a 250 hps and today i got a 400 hps. havent fitted it yet, my space is roughly 4x3 by 3ft high, 1x 5inch inline fan and 1x 4 inch inline fan, you guys think i have enough head space?


If those are your specs on room size its doable, but I would say a scrog is a must. If you look in the begenning of the journal in my sig, you can see how a grew 6 plants under a 400w lighina space that was 3x3x3 and got 9.75oz from it. Im sure it will have a ton of info that might help you out.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2010)

link in sig failed to open ,are you saying 9.75 oz dry?


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> link in sig failed to open ,are you saying 9.75 oz dry?


Yeah, 9.75oz dry. It was my first grow and could have went even better. Here's a link that should work...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/221186-balls-out-first-grow-whie.html


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2010)

sweet ..............it worked


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

Keep in mind, you dont have to read the whole thing. The last 1/3 of it is with my dual 600w lights. But all the 400w stuff is in the begening.


----------



## fabodnickMD (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, so I am in the middle of several different projects, so I have set up a small 400w HPS In a remote location to see what we can do with it.
I am going to make this as low maintinence as I can, and let the nutes and the lumens speak for themselves......Stay tuned


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 18, 2010)

make a journal, just post the goodies on here.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 18, 2010)

Few pics from my 1st grow with a 4 tun HPS ... BB cheeeeese !!


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 18, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> Few pics from my 1st grow with a 4 tun HPS ... BB cheeeeese !!


Wow.... very nice

Here's mine -- bubblelicious at 59 days 12/12; and two superskunks at 52 days of 12/12 from seed.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 18, 2010)

sure the temps outside vary a lot but its well known its not good to be too hot or too cold. Its your job as a grower to give your plants the very best environment you can. Plain and simple. I guarantee if you drop your temps from 90 to 80 you will see an improvement. Just as you would if you could drop from 80 to 70. Now with co2 its a different story. 80-90 is great with co2. so if you cant get the temps down think about adding co2.


----------



## McFonz (Mar 19, 2010)

Adding CO2 requiers no air venting, and with that the temperatures will rise due to heat buildup.
In my grow at least, it gets to 48°C in the summer, and If I added CO2 and didn't vent the place it would quickly rise to 55-60°C or so. And thats not good for any plant I know, no matter the CO2.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 19, 2010)

sorry bud but im talking fahrenheit not celsius. that would be 30-35c. sorry to confuse you. But did you really think I was saying to grow at almost 200deg? Really??


----------



## Nunotmp (Mar 19, 2010)

Here are some of my Lemon Skunk at 25-26 day flower


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 19, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> make a journal, just post the goodies on here.


What he said...

Nice plants, nunotmp


----------



## reuben85 (Mar 19, 2010)

im new to growing with a 400 watt hps i started out with cfls.so i got a few questions if you guys can answer that would be great,an you guys got some real nice looking plants.1st how close do you put the lights to your plants?2ndwill i get a bigger harvest useing a 400 hps?how much do you guys harvest each plant?my temps are 72-77 is that okay?and last how many plants can you get under a 400 hps?thanks i will post my grow with pictures tomorrow,thanks.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 19, 2010)

Subscribed!


----------



## golddog (Mar 19, 2010)

reuben85 said:


> im new to growing with a 400 watt hps i started out with cfls.so i got a few questions if you guys can answer that would be great,an you guys got some real nice looking plants.
> 
> 1st how close do you put the lights to your plants?
> 
> ...


That should help you get started.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 19, 2010)

reuben85 said:


> im new to growing with a 400 watt hps i started out with cfls.so i got a few questions if you guys can answer that would be great,an you guys got some real nice looking plants.1st how close do you put the lights to your plants?2ndwill i get a bigger harvest useing a 400 hps?how much do you guys harvest each plant?my temps are 72-77 is that okay?and last how many plants can you get under a 400 hps?thanks i will post my grow with pictures tomorrow,thanks.


1.) Mine was air cooled and within 8" of the tops. but usually more around 12-20" depending on air circulation if not air cooled. Unless you had over 400w of actual light with your cft's you should have a bigger harvest. With my 400w and 5 plants I harvested 9.75oz. If you look further back, smoove got 13oz off of 2 plants, but hes a pro. As far as how many plants, the light covers roughly 3'x3', so how ever you want to pack them in that space will make the numbers vary. usually between 2-8 plants.


----------



## reuben85 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the info,an one more for now how tall do u guys veg. your plants before you flower them.thanks agin an keep the great growing up!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 19, 2010)

mine go in to flower at 8-12"


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## doctorD (Mar 19, 2010)

looks in good health. keep it up


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 19, 2010)

thanx DOC, ill try my DAMNDEST, lol.


----------



## g00sEgg (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no way of venting my closet, and I plan on running a 400w hps. It's a nice sized walk in..4'x4'x7'. I was just wondering if I could just leave the door open with fans pointing out...i'm just worried about temps.
'


----------



## doctorD (Mar 20, 2010)

Sure you can keep the door open but you WILL screw it up. Its hard to be home every day at the same exact time twice a day. Plus you will be wasting light by letting it go out the door. Oh what about the light? Wont people wonder why your one window is glowing that strange orange color? Why cant you vent? Its not hard to cut a hole and if your renting, who cares it takes an hour to fix it when your going to move. Do it right or dont do it is mt advice.


----------



## g00sEgg (Mar 20, 2010)

doctorD said:


> Sure you can keep the door open but you WILL screw it up. Its hard to be home every day at the same exact time twice a day. Plus you will be wasting light by letting it go out the door. Oh what about the light? Wont people wonder why your one window is glowing that strange orange color? Why cant you vent? Its not hard to cut a hole and if your renting, who cares it takes an hour to fix it when your going to move. Do it right or dont do it is mt advice.


Damn son...you don't gotta be a prick. I'm a medical grower, and yes i do rent. But, I also RESPECT my landlord, and am not going to willingly destroy paneling just to vent. I'm at home all day anyway...


----------



## doctorD (Mar 20, 2010)

g00sEgg said:


> Damn son...you don't gotta be a prick. I'm a medical grower, and yes i do rent. But, I also RESPECT my landlord, and am not going to willingly destroy paneling just to vent. I'm at home all day anyway...


Easy pal not a prick at all and I'm a med grower to big fucking deal.
Didn''t know your place was paneling sorry. Its not about having respect for your landlord. Notice I said it takes about an hour to fix it? I wouldn't just fuck up someones place and leave it. I have 3 rental properties and wouldn't want that to happen to me. Its not what I'm suggesting at all. Sorry for trying to help but I will still try. Paneling is easy to remove and not damage. Pull it down. put up a piece of drywall in its place. cut what you need and you can then just put the paneling back when your done. 
Prick out.........


----------



## g00sEgg (Mar 20, 2010)

doctorD said:


> Easy pal not a prick at all. didnt know your place was paneling sorry. Im a med grower to big fucking deal. sorry for trying to help


Yeah, you were trying to help...but in the process you also made the attempt to make me feel like a jackass...kthnx.

Appreciate the effort.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 20, 2010)

Just how did I do that? By answering the question you posted and bringing up thing you may have not thought about? Whatever dude.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

Im not here to sound like a prick either, but good ventillation is a key ingredient in growing. Not just to keep temps down but to remove stale air and built up moisture from the plants. It also is the only source for new co2 which is needed for healthy plant growth. I would try to find some way to vent that will keep your plants and landlord happy. You might be able to take the door off of its hinges and make a false door out of panda film and accomodate it for an intake and exhaust vent. Then when your done there, just rehang the door. No damage and minimum effort and cost.


----------



## g00sEgg (Mar 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Im not here to sound like a prick either, but good ventillation is a key ingredient in growing. Not just to keep temps down but to remove stale air and built up moisture from the plants. It also is the only source for new co2 which is needed for healthy plant growth. I would try to find some way to vent that will keep your plants and landlord happy. You might be able to take the door off of its hinges and make a false door out of panda film and accomodate it for an intake and exhaust vent. Then when your done there, just rehang the door. No damage and minimum effort and cost.


Thanks man! I'll think about what i gotta do. Taking the door off sounds like the easiest way...thanks again man!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry I tired to copy and paste the pics but it didnt work.
If you click the link you can see how I made a door out of the panda material. 

https://www.rollitup.org/770335-post149.html


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Mar 20, 2010)

I feel like the majority of you wont believe my claim... 

But using just my 400 watt HPS and and a 6 bulb four foot T5 I yielded 10 ounces of buds, 1 ounce of hash buds, and nearly an ounce of cooking trim of of ONE Hawaiian Snow. 

In a room with 4 plants- 2 that got runted by the monster landrace sativas that sat next to them (the runts yielded 19 grams and 33) and my Hawaiian Snow yielded the 10 ounces of bone dry (way too crispy as I was out of town when drying) and my Neville's Haze that just got cut and looks like it will shatter the record set my the Snow (Guessing 13 ounces). 

So for my 4 plant grow under a 400 watt HPS and 6 bulb 4 foot long T5 I yielded an estimated 25 ounces. I will post the weight of the Neville's when it is done drying.

I should mention that I vegged them for 5 weeks to about 2.5-3 feet tall and flowered the snow for 17-18 weeks and the Neville's for 23 weeks. Absurdly long flowering times I know.... During those long flowering weeks I frequently bitched... But with yields like this I'm not complaining. 

I should also add that for the last 4 weeks of the Neville's I added another 400 watt hps and used T8's for side lighting. 

Also I did not use Co2, I used nearly the entire Advanced line and some supplementals that I've found and stuck with through the years. 

Definitely my personal best... Beating the G a watt measure.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

Im not saying I dont believe you, but pics are worth a thousand words. Show us the harvest. Otherwise I just assume its a story told to amuse people online.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 21, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I just assume its a story told to amuse people online.


thats my story and i'm stickin to it.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 21, 2010)

some purple widow


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 21, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> some purple widow


Jesus. I have never sson buds such a dark color. Is there any close-ups of that?


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 21, 2010)

I can't hardly believe that. Do you have some pics of that flowering in you grow room or is this your story and your sticking to it?


----------



## stoned88911 (Mar 21, 2010)

ive had bud that color before.. tasted awefull, was so hard 2 tell that it was even weed. maybe yours is different tho.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 21, 2010)

yea that doesn't look very tempting to me, different that's for sure.....I hope my blue widdow don't come out like that.


----------



## aero cultivation (Mar 21, 2010)

I just finished some Querkle, Jillybean, Island Sweet Skunk, Nebula and sour diesel all under one 400. Ended up with a good amount of frosted tasty meds. Fell in love with Jillybean.


----------



## (Butters) (Mar 21, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> I feel like the majority of you wont believe my claim...
> 
> But using just my 400 watt HPS and and a 6 bulb four foot T5 I yielded 10 ounces of buds, 1 ounce of hash buds, and nearly an ounce of cooking trim of of ONE Hawaiian Snow.
> 
> ...


Hey OB. Perfectly believable results for a single 400wHPS in my opinion. But still... 

I'm a scrogger that gets similar results (14 oz every 2 months off 2 plants...but staggered so that I get 7oz per plant that I harvest once a month). I'm a coco grower so I utilize the Canna line of nutes and some other supplements. I may need to look into Advanced though if they can net these types of yields. Yowser! 

Can you please give more details about your grow. What was your avg temp range? Is your 400w in a cool tube or air cooled hood? What medium you using (hydro, soil, coco, hempy)? You must've topped or lst'd or supercropped, right? If so, when and how many times while in veg did you do this? Did you use Gravity? If not, try it out. My yield (or weight rather) increases about 20% with that stuff.

It sounds like we are probably working off of the same GHS mixed seed pack. I have yet to touch my Hawaiian Snow and Neville's Haze and I am thrilled to hear that they can produce like this under the right circumstances. 

It looks like you don't have any pics of your set up which is cool but if you have any I would be greatly appreciative to see your general set up.

Well done sir. 

-Butters


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm sorry, as a caregiver- I don't have permission to bring camera's to the house. It was something we flirted with the first go around and we really didn't see the bennefit and she believes its in her best interest.

At this point the 10oz of snow is jarred and my guess at the 12-13 oz of Nevilles has all been cut down and is hanging stem by stem, so I wouldn't even be able to prove its just one anyway.

But my point wasn't to make some bold statement and proclaim myself a master grower. I've been using this site for nearly two years, and if you've read anything I've written then you would know I have been quite humble and modest. 

My point was, however, to share with the 400club just what can be done using only a 400 and a 6 bulb 4 foot T-5, and then for the last 5 weeks the two 400's. 

I would contend that I was successful because of the fact that I was patient. I would ask those of you who have said you do not believe me, if you have ever grown a 100% landrace sativa strain? And if you have, were you patient enough to give them the 17-22 weeks it takes to fully ripen? 

I can tell you from reading journals on this site and others that many give up on these strains do to a lack of patience. It was not easy for me to stick with, I debated the early chop just to get the next ones in nearly every week. But I can assure you that the 10oz off a single hawaaiin snow is real. And that's 10oz of bud buds, not popcorn and not trim. 

I will post on here the final weight of my Neville's when it has finished drying. I may be wrong and it may be less than 12-13 predicted. However it doesn't look that way and I am pretty good at converting my wets to dry having predicted 8.5 for the snow. 

Again, I don't need your compliments- or your doubts. But if you have grown a landrace sativa and flowered for as long as I had to, I'd love to hear if you had similar results. 


OK- now to address some of the environmental questions posed. 

I grew 2 plants each in 12 gallon DWC rez's. I had one pure gold freebie from attitude that got dwarfed by the landrace monster ladies and only gave a quarter or so. Another Hawaain snow that put out 33gms and was stunted by the lack of space due to its neighboring monster snow lady- who put out 10oz. And finally a neville's haze (the one I am predicting 12-13 on. The rootmass filled 2/3 of the rez and was super dense. I'm lucky it didn't plug my air stones.

My temps range from 65 at night to 75 in the day. Basement conditions. Humidity hovers right around 50-60 in flower room. PH is balanced daily at 5.5. I follow advanced nutrients calculator and schedule on their website (so convienent). 

I did top both of the moster ladies. And while I did not do a screen because these are 6.5 foot tall ladies, I did constantly bend them in different directions. It was honestly a constant battle. Sometimes I would bend them and hang weights to keep them there, other times tie them to opposing branches. But doing everything I could do to keep an even 4.5 foot high canopy with 6.5 foot plants. Again, it was a serious battle. Especially for the ridiculously long flowering period that I had to manage. 

Again, I do not run Co2. I did use aircooled hoods. Currently 2 400watters in euro hoods. But the second 400 watter was only added in the last 5 weeks and after the 10oz snow came down. I should add that I had the T5 6 bulb 4 foot floro, 2 2bulb T8's hanging on the side wall to get lower growth (seriously worked). As well as cfl's scattered underneath them. 

My room is 4x5 and has a 424 cfm inline fan and carbon scrubber, and I use a box fan to draw intake. 

For those who are curious I will list all my nutrients and supplements to the best of my knowledge- I am not at the place right now but if I forget anything I will add it with the dry weight of the neville's when it is finished. 

Nutrients and supplements:
Advanced Nutrients (AN) Sensi Grow A+B
AN Sensi Bloom A+B
AN Trantula
AN Pirhana
AN Voodo juice
AN Overdrive
AN Budcandy
AN Big Bud
AN Bud Blood
AN sensizym
Fox Farm (FF) Open Seasame
FF Beastie Bloomz
FF Cha Ching
Dyna Grow Protek
Dark Energy
Humboldt County (HC) Bushmaster
HC Gravity
HC purple maxx
Hygrozym (sensizym ran out and advanced isn't sold round me)
Botnicare Hydroclear or Hydroguard I'm forgetting- nutrient salt leacher.
Technaflora pH up/down
Earth Nector 2 part tea

26 products- that is crazy. I did that list as much for myself as for others, I never realized how much I used. But with 17 and 22 week flowering times I was able to go through a variety of different products. 

Any other question I either forgot to address or that have popped up into your mind- feel free to shoot at me in a msg or on this thread (although this can move quite fast sometimes and I am not on daily, so preferably msg). 

Again, I am not making attempts to brag. If I would have cared to brag I would have snuck a camera in and posted pictures, but that would be disrespectful and unethical. I am not looking for a few oohhhs and ahhhs but rather related experiences and direct questions. 

For those of you who do believe me, cool. For those of you who don't, its all good- I'm sitting on more jars than I've ever thought.

Integra, I'd like to add that I am scribed to your journal and your set up is far more scientific and professional. But you also don't seem to have much experience with landrace sativa's. I've heard of outdoor landraces putting out 100oz. So 13 seems reasonable if done well indoors. You should try it.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, you're right. Never grew any sativas. The closest I got was my widow, and 12 week flowers on that were trying my patience enough. Im glad you got those numbers. I try to encourage the use of 400w light to all of the people it would be an upgrade for as well. They really do work great. Im sure the second one for 5 weeks really helped the nellyvile pack on some extra weight to. Good grow, i believe you enough just by your info on the grow, just wish I could see some pics, but i understand if thats not possible. Obviously some people are more parinoid than others.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 22, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Jesus. I have never sson buds such a dark color. Is there any close-ups of that?


I'm not sure if I would want to smoke that. That stuff looks like it would fuck up my taste buds for the rest of the evening. I'd have to watch someone else hit it first & look at their facial expression when they exhale & then tell me it tastes awesome. The stuff also looks like it would be hard to give away to even someone who is jonzing.. Now on the other hand if it tastes good & is kick ass. Friends of mine would be talking about that weed for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Mar 23, 2010)

i love my single fuckin 400...8 zips minimum every 2 months for me...but im changin it up


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 23, 2010)

400 is so cool (literally..), economical, productive, stealthy... and produces great nug.

Here's my "first wave" of chopping on my Bubblelicious at 9 weeks; gonna take a couple more colas today, then chill til the weekend. The big top colas should be ready by then.

The dried bud was an early sample from about a week ago; the way she hardened and smoked convinced me to start harvesting. The whole plant is in the back of the last pic, from about a week ago.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 23, 2010)

hey man, I'm not putting down your grow, it's beautiful but I was wondering why the buds look so airy? Is that the strain?


----------



## lipskilet (Mar 23, 2010)

This two clones from Nirvana's B-52.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 23, 2010)

I normally don't post photos, but here is my last indoor ak48 from seed which I started flowering on the 1st of march. I also didn't start using the 400watter on it until day 15 of flowering. 







I've got another ak48 outside thats been flowering since the 11th of march & I have 3 clones in veg. Looks like I get to order more seeds very soon


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 23, 2010)

She's a beast mookie, nice work
What lights were you using before you got the 400w?


----------



## phuongtim29 (Mar 23, 2010)

ORECAL said:


> this is my favorite


Great post! It's very nice and userful. Thank you so much for your post.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 23, 2010)

i knew u would post here one day MOOKIE B!! lol. NICE looking girl u got!

heres my girl right now, im adding in some ATAMI's bloombastic, so get a look of the before. see if it goes well.

(4th Week flowering)


----------



## Ian Singerdale (Mar 23, 2010)

first grow ever - barney's farm LSD - flowering day 4. Solarfarm sunburst 400W convertible ballast







my setup, and the girls at 1 week:


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 23, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> i knew u would post here one day MOOKIE B!! lol. NICE looking girl u got!


Thanks Fuzzy B!! 
Yours is looking good too my man. I'll be happy to get this 4th week over with. My favorite weeks of flowering is 5-7. Weeks 8-9 are the longest. I sorta hate the marketing of ak48 _"Will be ready as early as 48 days of flowering under right conditions"_ My first time growing this strain I chopped it down on day 49. It had a nice zing high which would last for hours. My second one I chopped on day 63 & I became lethargic. Looks like I'm going to chop at day 63 again


----------



## Mrcool360 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey man nice grows!! Check out my Grow in my Sig!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 23, 2010)

not too sure wen im gunna chop this girl, its a thai-skunk and ive read that its and 8-9 weeks flowering time, so ill go til almost full amber to get that couchlock hi out of it too!  maybe 75-80% amber trikes??


----------



## doctorD (Mar 23, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> not too sure wen im gunna chop this girl, its a thai-skunk and ive read that its and 8-9 weeks flowering time, so ill go til almost full amber to get that couchlock hi out of it too!  maybe 75-80% amber trikes??


I did the thai/ super skunk. I let it go 16wks and I bet it could have gone more. I hope yours isnt like mine. I wont grow it again. Im indoors and for me its a bad choice.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW! r u SURE that was the strain?? ive read a time or 2 that its a 8-9 week flowering time.

i think someone did u in.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 23, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> WOW! r u SURE that was the strain?? ive read a time or 2 that its a 8-9 week flowering time.
> 
> i think someone did u in.


The thai super skunk that I am familiar with will not be anywhere near ready at 8-9 weeks mine went right around 16 as well
Here's a link to the one I grew: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=336

"G13 Labs Thai Super Skunk is very compact mainly Sativa variety. It has a classic chocolate Thai smell and taste. The Skunk father dominates only in fast maturation, high yields and general vigour. The Thai Super Skunk is a heavy crystal and extremely potent with a trippy cerebral high. Outdoor harvest is November and flowering takes between 12-14 weeks. Thai Super Skunk is extremely strong. "


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 23, 2010)

DESCRIPTION :​ Thai x skunk1 this strain produces large THC covered buds with a heady thai scent and flavor.
The smoke from this plant is exceptional in taste and high.
The process to bring us this strain was long and hard so it is one to appreciate.
PLANT INFORMATION :​ Quantity : 10 seeds 
Type : indica-sativa mix 
Climate : indoor
Yield : 400 gr/m2 
Height : 50 - 80 cm ​ Flowering period : 8 - 10 weeks 
Harvest : mid September 
Stoned or High : Stoned - indica body buzz
THC level : 15 - 20% 
Grow Difficulty : easy - moderate


----------



## doctorD (Mar 23, 2010)

thats not the same. Mine was the g-13 free seeds. Guess the super in super skunk makes all the dif.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 23, 2010)

Cannalope haze and colombian gold about 2 weeks flowering.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 23, 2010)

doctorD said:


> thats not the same. Mine was the g-13 free seeds. Guess the super in super skunk makes all the dif.



DEFIANTLY makes or breaks it.

PLUS LOOK at my plant, does it look sativa dominant??? its vegged 2 months too.


----------



## macrael (Mar 24, 2010)

wow i got some thing not sure what it is but i defiantly know its sativa i am thinking and kinda hoping its thai lights has a bit of fruity smell to it but what ever it is i think i only have around 10 percent of amber on my buds i am guessing that i am in for another two weeks (is what i have been saying for the last two weeks lol)just want it out but no sense in jipping my self and take a deep breath and let it ride. i don t even smoke weed anymore lol but can you guess what i will do lol when its cured after another month hmmmmm!


----------



## teiaperigosa (Mar 24, 2010)

It seems everyone is flowering under HPS....what is the benefit of this over MH. Anyone flower under MH?


----------



## hardroc (Mar 24, 2010)

It has to do with the color of light and the sun. In Spring and early Summer the sun gives off more blue spectum and in the Fall there is more red/orange spectum in the sunlight which is better for the buds. 
My 1st grow was under MH for veg and flower, the buds weren't as big as the HPS, but were VERY tight


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 24, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> I normally don't post photos, but here is my last indoor ak48 from seed which I started flowering on the 1st of march. I also didn't start using the 400watter on it until day 15 of flowering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mookie I'm really liking that fan you have cooling you lights. Where did you get it? That is exactly what I need because my space is limited. And if you don't mind what is the name or model of it? And what are the dimensions, height, width and depth?

Thanks.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 24, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Hey mookie I'm really liking that fan you have cooling you lights. Where did you get it? That is exactly what I need because my space is limited. And if you don't mind what is the name or model of it? And what are the dimensions, height, width and depth?
> 
> Thanks.



Dropastone,

This fan I believe I bought at bed bath & beyond. I bought it a few years before I started growing to be used during hurricane season if there was a power outage. Besides operating off the included power adapter it can operate off 8 D batteries. The brand name is 02 COOL, Model#1053, has two speeds & 10" fan. I have 2 of them but my other one doesn't have the handle with the hook for hanging. So inspect closely if you find this brand. Measures 4" front to back, 12" wide, & with the handle extended out to use the hook measures 15" top to bottom. Hope this helps


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 24, 2010)

hardroc said:


> hey man, I'm not putting down your grow, it's beautiful but I was wondering why the buds look so airy? Is that the strain?


I dunno... it's kind of a weird plant for bubblelicious -- more sativa in growth habit. 

I've harvested four smaller colas so far that represent about 10% of the total yield, and I'm standing pat for awhile to see what happens from here. She's anywhere from 10% (calyxes) to 50% (undersides of sugar leaves) amber right now. The bud is rock-hard and smokes long once it dries, but fluffly and fragile right off the plant.

I've just cut her off from nutes not too long ago - maybe that will force her to use up those cola fans and fatten up a bit.


----------



## rlourens (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is my 400W grow in the 13th week.

Aurora Indica, Medi-Bud and White Widow Max. Girls have been flowering for 22 days.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 24, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> Dropastone,
> 
> This fan I believe I bought at bed bath & beyond. I bought it a few years before I started growing to be used during hurricane season if there was a power outage. Besides operating off the included power adapter it can operate off 8 D batteries. The brand name is 02 COOL, Model#1053, has two speeds & 10" fan. I have 2 of them but my other one doesn't have the handle with the hook for hanging. So inspect closely if you find this brand. Measures 4" front to back, 12" wide, & with the handle extended out to use the hook measures 15" top to bottom. Hope this helps


It sure does man thanks for the info. Now if I can just find it or something like it.

Peace.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's my Orange Mass 19 days from sex


----------



## Thebestueverhad (Mar 24, 2010)

So I Lst'd this lady after she showed sex and vegged 24/7 for 2weeks went into 12/12 about 3 days ago timer is set and she's been doin a little strecthing her she is in veg.


----------



## GardenOfGreen400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Hey mookie I'm really liking that fan you have cooling you lights. Where did you get it? That is exactly what I need because my space is limited. And if you don't mind what is the name or model of it? And what are the dimensions, height, width and depth?
> 
> Thanks.


i love the size and girth of your plant there. good job growing. it looks sweet. i got a few questions if you dont mind. i got a plant thats about 43 days into veg. i use a 400w hps. i was wondering do you leave your plants outside for vegging and the 400w for flower? and if so for how long each cycle?


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 24, 2010)

GardenOfGreen400 said:


> i love the size and girth of your plant there. good job growing. it looks sweet. i got a few questions if you dont mind. i got a plant thats about 43 days into veg. i use a 400w hps. i was wondering do you leave your plants outside for vegging and the 400w for flower? and if so for how long each cycle?


I veg all my plants indoors one at a time using 125watts 24/0 on indica/hybrids until they reach my desired height of 18" & then put it into flowering 12/12. The only thing I do outside is flower every chance I can get in my backyard. Right now I have one inside under 400watt hps flowering & one outside flowering under the sun. 

43days into veg ? whatcha growing ?


----------



## g00sEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Debating on a getting a 400w or a 250w....I finally figured out how i'm gonna run my ventilation. What do you guys think? Is there really a huge difference in the two?


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 24, 2010)

g00sEgg said:


> Debating on a getting a 400w or a 250w....I finally figured out how i'm gonna run my ventilation. What do you guys think? Is there really a huge difference in the two?


Everyone I spoke with here & there on the web or in the real world when I asked that question all said to just get the 400. From what I know now, I too would say get the 400. More than likely if you get a 250 when you're halfway in flowering you will already have your mind made up to get the 400 for the next grow & kick yourself for getting the 250 in the first place.


----------



## g00sEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> Everyone I spoke with here & there on the web or in the real world when I asked that question all said to just get the 400. From what I know now, I too would say get the 400. More than likely if you get a 250 when you're halfway in flowering you will already have your mind made up to get the 400 for the next grow & kick yourself for getting the 250 in the first place.


Thanks man, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Mar 24, 2010)

Go with the biggest light your setup can handle right from the start. I went with a 400w. Downsizing to a 250w due to my living conditions next year though.


----------



## GardenOfGreen400 (Mar 24, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> I veg all my plants indoors one at a time using 125watts 24/0 on indica/hybrids until they reach my desired height of 18" & then put it into flowering 12/12. The only thing I do outside is flower every chance I can get in my backyard. Right now I have one inside under 400watt hps flowering & one outside flowering under the sun.
> 
> 43days into veg ? whatcha growing ?


i got some ken's grand daddy purple. idk if you've heard of it. its supposedly a clone only strain. im guna clone it and then flip to 12/12 at day 60. do you think its a good idea to put it outside during the day to veg? im running a 400w hps inside and idk if i should use the light or outside for veg. heres some pics, let me know if you got any ideas. thanks


----------



## g00sEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Gettin' my 400w cool tube back next weekend. STOKED!


----------



## stringd2002 (Mar 24, 2010)

I just harvested my 400 watt grow and have a question. Will my 400 Watt MH bulb at 40" away hurt my 1 week old seedlings? +Rep for Good advice.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 24, 2010)

GardenOfGreen400 said:


> i got some ken's grand daddy purple. idk if you've heard of it. its supposedly a clone only strain. im guna clone it and then flip to 12/12 at day 60. do you think its a good idea to put it outside during the day to veg? im running a 400w hps inside and idk if i should use the light or outside for veg. heres some pics, let me know if you got any ideas. thanks


GOG400,

I've heard of GDP recently here on the forums. That's definitely west coast I'm assuming. No GDP here on the east coast. Very nice girl you got !! The sun is always better to use whenever possible. I used to take a plant outside on my first grow during the day to cut any type of cost possible on my electric bill. Most people frown on it because you could end up bringing bugs back into your home/grow room, but if it's not a problem then do it during the day, just make sure to move it back inside before it goes dark. If your safe putting it outside then take advantage of it otherwise I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 24, 2010)

stringd2002 said:


> I just harvested my 400 watt grow and have a question. Will my 400 Watt MH bulb at 40" away hurt my 1 week old seedlings? +Rep for Good advice.



Why would you want to use 400watts on seedlings ? I think that's a waste of $'s but then again how many seedlings are you talking about ?


----------



## doctorD (Mar 24, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> Why would you want to use 400watts on seedlings ? I think that's a waste of $'s but then again how many seedlings are you talking about ?


Nope not a waste at all. The light just needs to be far enough away not to burn. The plants grow much faster.


----------



## GardenOfGreen400 (Mar 24, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> GOG400,
> 
> I've heard of GDP recently here on the forums. That's definitely west coast I'm assuming. No GDP here on the east coast. Very nice girl you got !! The sun is always better to use whenever possible. I used to take a plant outside on my first grow during the day to cut any type of cost possible on my electric bill. Most people frown on it because you could end up bringing bugs back into your home/grow room, but if it's not a problem then do it during the day, just make sure to move it back inside before it goes dark. If your safe putting it outside then take advantage of it otherwise I wouldn't recommend.


thanks a lot man, i put her in my house by my huge sliding glass door really that way the wind dont hurt her and like you said to cut cost on the bill. it gets real good lighting but not straight sunlight, which i think is the best for it. i havent been able to get a lot of help with the strain. i believe it is like a west thing, hints why im prolly not getting much info. thanks for the comments bro.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 24, 2010)

doctorD said:


> Nope not a waste at all. The light just needs to be far enough away not to burn. The plants grow much faster.



Everyone has their own set ways & I can dig it. I myself have my set way on how I grow 1 plant. First I use a 42watt cfl for seedling for a few days & then I move to a single 85watt cfl for about a week & then I move to a 125watt cfl to finish my veg until she's bushy & at 18" tall (approximately 1 month vegging) before I put it to 12/12 with my 150watt hps for the first week of flowering & then I exchange out the 150 to my 400 to finish the rest of the grow. 

I live alone & pay all the bills, I try to save as much as possible with cutting costs, I'm on a super tight budget.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 24, 2010)

we all do what we have to to make ends meet. Grow on my friend


----------



## macrael (Mar 25, 2010)

thought i d post a few more pics of my first 400 session
heres a link to a few more pics though out the grow
https://www.rollitup.org/members/macrael-212634/albums/like-virgin-grown-my-very-first-time-11246/


----------



## stringd2002 (Mar 25, 2010)

24 seedlings in all and they have responded to the 400W MH well. All are standing at attention... Thanx


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 25, 2010)

stringd2002 said:


> 24 seedlings in all and they have responded to the 400W MH well. All are standing at attention... Thanx


That makes a lot more sense to me. I wish I could many at a time but then that would mean I would be smoking more  i'll stick with 7-10g a week for smoking. Anything more than that will kick my age in & I'll be napping my life away.


----------



## stringd2002 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm actually getting them ready to go outdoor guerilla style. They are THC Bomb and Super Silver Haze. They should be ready in about 2-3 weeks


----------



## GardenOfGreen400 (Mar 25, 2010)

my first grow was my only grow before now and it was horrible for the time and money i spent. i have a 400w hps and i vegged for 1.5 months and flowered for eight weeks and only yielded about a oz. and a hlaf if i was lucky. i used ff nutes and the plant never looked bad the whole time. would anyone be able to tell me why i yielded so little. also i only had the one plant. 
thanks


----------



## golddog (Mar 25, 2010)

GardenOfGreen400 said:


> my first grow was my only grow before now and it was horrible for the time and money i spent. i have a 400w hps and i vegged for 1.5 months and flowered for eight weeks and only yielded about a oz. and a hlaf if i was lucky. i used ff nutes and the plant never looked bad the whole time. would anyone be able to tell me why i yielded so little. also i only had the one plant.
> thanks


Dude,

How big was your plant(s) ?

I just finished a grow with my 400w, FFOF & Nutes. Got much more than that (almost 8 zips) off 4 plants.

Maybe tell us a little more about you grow setup, strains, etc. How close did you put you lights.


----------



## stringd2002 (Mar 25, 2010)

My first 400 Watt indoor grow produced 7 1/2 OZ of dried buds. my second is going to be close to the same or maybe a little smaller. It was chopped tuesday and is still drying. It is Mazar


----------



## GardenOfGreen400 (Mar 25, 2010)

golddog said:


> Dude,
> 
> How big was your plant(s) ?
> 
> ...


i had a sun system2 light set up 18 in. from the top of the plant, with ff nutes and soil. my plant was in a 5 gl. bucket and was 3ft. wide and tall from the soil. the strain was called purple diesel (purple kush x sour diesel). my grow room was 3.5ft x 4ft. x 8ft. and the temps were mid to high 70's. if you need more info please just ask.


----------



## mookie brown (Mar 25, 2010)

Any of you 400 watters switch out your hps bulbs to mh for the last 2 weeks of flowering to give it more UV for creating thc ?

This go around that's what I plan on doing. Probably a good portion of you have read about it or already have known, but for those who haven't, check out the first article.

http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/10584


----------



## golddog (Mar 25, 2010)

GardenOfGreen400 said:


> i had a sun system2 light set up 18 in. from the top of the plant, with ff nutes and soil. my plant was in a 5 gl. bucket and was 3ft. wide and tall from the soil. the strain was called purple diesel (purple kush x sour diesel). my grow room was 3.5ft x 4ft. x 8ft. and the temps were mid to high 70's. if you need more info please just ask.


If your Sun System2 is cooled, then you need to move it closer next time.

I keep mine 4-6 inches from the tops (since the hood is cooled). You room sounds a lot like my box, and the temps sound about right.

Do you have a FAN in with them?
Are you exhausting the old air?

Good Luck


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 25, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> Any of you 400 watters switch out your hps bulbs to mh for the last 2 weeks of flowering to give it more UV for creating thc ?
> 
> This go around that's what I plan on doing. Probably a good portion of you have read about it or already have known, but for those who haven't, check out the first article.
> 
> http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/10584


Nice read and definitely good to know. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## macrael (Mar 26, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> Any of you 400 watters switch out your hps bulbs to mh for the last 2 weeks of flowering to give it more UV for creating thc ?
> 
> This go around that's what I plan on doing. Probably a good portion of you have read about it or already have known, but for those who haven't, check out the first article.
> 
> http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/10584



i personally never tried it but supposedly for taste and resin last two weeks they say to use a bulb with 10 000 d kelvin i think they are mostly mh in 400 that proform like that i have a chart with all my uploads i ll try to find it lol right now having issues with the riu server i believe first stage is4000kd for seedlings 6400dk for veg and then back to 4000dk for transition to flower then for most of the flowering time 3000dk and last two weeks 10000dk for flavor and resin
the bulb that i have seen for 4 hun. is a 400w 10k sunpulse light made for digital ballast.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2010)

Just a quick couple pics. DWC is Purple Lady. The other pic is Violator Kush.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 27, 2010)

you should be able to pick up that sunpulse bulb for about $150 or less. Its $150 for my 600w at my local grow shop, so Im sure you could find a better price if you look around.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 27, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> Any of you 400 watters switch out your hps bulbs to mh for the last 2 weeks of flowering to give it more UV for creating thc ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## purplecream (Mar 29, 2010)

cant wait to start my 400 watt!! ill get picks up as soon as possible. gonna be using a solar farm sunburst


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 30, 2010)

i like this thread and haven't posted pictures in a wile cuz i'm using a 400w and 600w in flowering room. also using a 400w in veg room. i'll leave it up to you all.

peace.

oh ya a couple pictures.

Afgooey

@ 60 days







@ 52 days


----------



## greenman27 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello all. I must say first off that I love this thread.

Here's what I'm looking at atm.

Keep in mind that this is my first run with autos. Also the grow is at the head of my bed. Who needs an alarm clock? 

DAY 11---







Here's an AKR with a little heat stress:








And here's what I got for ventilation:







I threw a handful of bag seed into a two gal. growbag so when they get a few inches high, will put into beer cups and give away to a friend that asked me for some expendable's. These are only 3 days prom planting:







here's some shots of my LR2's which seem to be doing a little better and recovering from their Phos. Deficiency -what happened was I gave them a bit too much Molasses (like 1 tbsp per gallon) and as a result all that Iron loked out the phos. leaving purple streaks on the leaves. 







Here's what I use to make my Organic tea.







here's the rest. Some Mi5's and LR2's...


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Mar 30, 2010)

By the way... the Neville's Haze- shattered my predicted 13... I got 16 oz of bone dry from it and about 2 of hash trim and about 3 of sugar trim. 

I've made buddahscotch fudge, PecanBrownSugarCinnamon Cheesecake, and Hash oil. I've been getting medicated.

I love the nevilles even more than the snow. Spicey hazey taste and an uplifting yet very stoney cerebral high. Much different then the Hawaiian Snow, which is also a 100% sativa. Curious.

But regardless of believers. Fact is, i pulled over 28 oz off of 4 plants in a 4x5 room with only 400(s) and T5's. 

It can be done. Shattered the G a watt measure. I'm stoked.


----------



## Cali chronic (Mar 30, 2010)

here is my cfl 400 watt total actually 368 watts and 4.5 weeks into flower with the tub shot being flush day


----------



## madogfoz (Mar 30, 2010)

im also using a 400 w light in a 1.2mx1.2mx2m tent.is this light powerfull enough?


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Mar 30, 2010)

yup...should get the job done


----------



## (Butters) (Mar 31, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> By the way... the Neville's Haze- shattered my predicted 13... I got 16 oz of bone dry from it and about 2 of hash trim and about 3 of sugar trim.
> 
> I've made buddahscotch fudge, PecanBrownSugarCinnamon Cheesecake, and Hash oil. I've been getting medicated.
> 
> ...


..............

Well done again sir! And those sound like some really tasty treats you made as well. 

How was the smell of the Nevilles Haze and Hawaiian Snow when they were flowering (I realize that it probably would be tough to know given that you have the multiple strains going at the same time)? 

Also, given that the 400w is only going to penetrate so far in the grow space, how did you set up those T5's (I think) that you were using to get light to the lower parts of the flowering plant? Was there even growth on the lower parts or were you cutting out some of the underbrush (ie lollipopping)?

I'm thinking what you're pulling off of these is going to last you through those long flowering times for the next grows. 

I saw the previous post you made listing all of the nutes you used. Holy sh*t!!!  How did you balance all of those nutes? I practically burn the crap outta mine when I'm just using 5 nutes.

-Butters


----------



## golddog (Mar 31, 2010)

madogfoz said:


> im also using a 400 w light in a 1.2mx1.2mx2m tent.is this light powerfull enough?


I'd say that is just about right. You should get great buds.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Apr 1, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> i like this thread and haven't posted pictures in a wile cuz i'm using a 400w and 600w in flowering room. also using a 400w in veg room. i'll leave it up to you all.
> 
> peace.
> 
> ...


 ...lovinn this shit


----------



## rlourens (Apr 2, 2010)

Back with my 400 HPS Grow.

14 Weeks, White Widow Max Aurora Indica and Medi bud. 29 Days into 12/12.

Feeding Fox Farm Nutes every watering. As per bottle instructions. They seem to be eatin' it up!!!

Any comments....


----------



## litljohn (Apr 2, 2010)

heres my 400 watt grow.The 2 in the dirt are super skunk and about 2 1/2 weeks budding.the 3 that are in the home made ebb and flow hydro system is pinneapple express that are 1 week budding.i love hydro so much,the 2 in the dirt are my last ones and im stikin with hydro.


----------



## groputillor (Apr 3, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> But regardless of believers. Fact is, i pulled over 28 oz off of 4 plants in a 4x5 room with only 400(s) and T5's.
> 
> It can be done. Shattered the G a watt measure. I'm stoked.


How many 400 watters and how many watts of T5s?

How long did you veg for?

How tall were the plants when flipped?

How much of it, if any, is that poopy airbud that grows below where the good light is? The stuff you'd be sorta bummed to find in a bag you payed for.


----------



## groputillor (Apr 3, 2010)

Harvested again from a few places and thought I'd share some observations I made. I had been endorsing using bioterra plus and pearlite only, but I can see now that the FF Ocean Forest + extra pearlite definitely gave a better yeild. I'm gonna do FFOF+Bioterra+Pearlite on upcoming projects. More good stuff in the FF (that you can get other ways) but the Bio gets plenty of air. I don't think the FF powders were really worth the money and it looks like MOAB is the same stuff almost for like a tenth the price. I lost some production time by using the powders wrong, too, not boosting cal mag. Just thought I'd share what I learned recently. Didn't take a lot of photos toward the end but everything looks and smells great, with the exception of Sour Grapes which was a disappointment, knowing the genetics - sour deisel, chemdog, and purple elephant. Don't grow that shit it's a waste of space.

Prob the wrong place to ask, but who knows what strains grow great in a sea of green - like Blue Dream does.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Apr 3, 2010)

that shit looks good...i knw that isnt the sour grapes


----------



## HoLE (Apr 3, 2010)

even though I've upgraded to a 600,,,,I still love to come back on all the current 400 watters and see what ya all doin,,,seen some nice shit here for a 400,,get ready for reps


----------



## dangledo (Apr 4, 2010)

Got a kushage and a widow, that just went to flower. Using 400 watt chrome dome, gonna add another when they fill out from stretch. Using advanced, connoisseur a+b, and bud blood to start them off. Have several other supplements and additives. Fed lots of voodoo and great white, and bud candy for root and veg. Doin some supercrop/lollipop with a little lst. Just bought a small t5 set up with a secret jardin 2X2 for seed starting and pre transplants, goin for a small perpetual of sort. and a few bud porn pics from last grow to make this worth reading. 

Check out the leaf in my hand, looks like two, but is one. Two of my widows have done the same thing. +rep to anyone who can identify or who knows what the problem maybe


----------



## hardroc (Apr 4, 2010)

April 4th,

Here's my Orange Mass (hermi) at 4 weeks and 1 day since showing sex, there's no bananas but got seeds on the bottem buds.
Still gonna grow it out and see what I get. Shitty deal, but that's the way she goes sometimes. My only 1 flowering too.............


----------



## doctorD (Apr 4, 2010)

here's the purple lady at 6wks


----------



## Single White Pistol (Apr 7, 2010)

Week 7. Wondering why the size isn't there. These are no bigger than my thumb. 

Fox Farm Nutes with Grotek Monster Bloom, Grape Sweet, Molasses, and Superthrive. All this in every other watering.

Gonna start flush next week. Think they'll get any bigger? My 400w is has been like 8 to 10 inches off the tops the whole time.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry Butters, I missed your post a while back on pg. 159 so i'll address that first. you asked 

_"..............:cl ap:

Well done again sir! And those sound like some really tasty treats you made as well. 

How was the smell of the Nevilles Haze and Hawaiian Snow when they were flowering (I realize that it probably would be tough to know given that you have the multiple strains going at the same time)? 

Also, given that the 400w is only going to penetrate so far in the grow space, how did you set up those T5's (I think) that you were using to get light to the lower parts of the flowering plant? Was there even growth on the lower parts or were you cutting out some of the underbrush (ie lollipopping)?

I'm thinking what you're pulling off of these is going to last you through those long flowering times for the next grows. 

I saw the previous post you made listing all of the nutes you used. Holy sh*t!!!  How did you balance all of those nutes? I practically burn the crap outta mine when I'm just using 5 nutes.

-Butters "_

Very little smell concerns with these strains. I have a carbon filter of course, but even when entering the room it wasn't over powering. Landrace sativa's aren't as heavy smelling in my experience, compared to indica varities with the skunkier smell. It was an earthy planty smell but not a dank overpowering smell. 


The 400's were hung over it. The snow was only grown with 1 for 17 weeks, and then when i cut that, and was able to actually get into my room I installed a second 400 that the Nevilles got for an additional 5 weeks. The T5's I linked together side by side and hung them as wall. So there was 6 T5 bulbs hitting the plant from the side, and two t-8's along the very bottom. THIS WAS VERY EFFICENT. I would attribute as much as 50% of my harvest to these lights. Because 400's dont have the penetration, it allowed me to stack the buds- I had branches that yielded as much as past plants have. It was crazy. They formed from the bottom up, instead of the top down. And for landrace sativa's thats incredibly important, as they tend to be fluffy. And my snow is rock hard! dense nugs!

As far as balancing the nearly 30 different nutes- I don't use them all at once. Because they are such long flowering times I can use multiple varieties of the same types of nutes. For instance, advanced nutrients Bud blood and Fox farm open sesame both have the same application: early flowering to encourage bud sites to develop. Because I had 17 and 22-23 weeks to flower I was able to use each of these, alternating different nutes. I also think this contributed to my yields. I used an EC/ pH meter daily and kept them inline. Never once burnt them. Deficiency free. No herms. No seeds. 


Now for the next question: 



groputillor said:


> How many 400 watters and how many watts of T5s?
> 
> How long did you veg for?
> 
> ...



I vegged for 5-6 weeks. I used bushmaster to keep them shorter- it worked. I applied it at about 3.5 feet, 4 weeks vegging, and then gave them some time to recover from it- about a week. Then switched to flowering at about 4 feet tall and they didnt explode like they could have. These plants are capable of 12 feet easy... They ended up at about 6 feet tall, but i had them so bent and mangled that they stood around 5 feet at finish- but they were about 5 feet wide as well. 

Like I said- I don't count the fluff in my final weight. When I say the snow was 10 oz and the Neville's was 16 oz that is the bone dry, steamless, and popcorn-less bud. only the nuggets. I got about 2 oz of fluff of of each and about 2 oz of leaf from each of em. I used the fluff to make a lot of kief and a great cinnamon brown sugar pecan cheese cake and some butter scotch fudge. The leaf I used to make hash oil. 

BEST HARVEST I'VE EVER HAD. and honestly- I dont expect to beat it for a long while, switched back to Indica's. Growing some kush- and I dont think its possible to get those kind of yields off an indica, I'll be aiming for half that.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 9, 2010)

H E L P !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- I have an office cupboard that is 6ft high, 2.5ft wide and 1.5ft deep, after taking into account my fans and grow shelf my total growing space is 3ft high, 2.5ft wide and 1.5ft deep I bought a LUMATEK 400w hps with cooltube and already have an in-line fan (5" systemair in-line), and insulated ducting but thought mambe I could do a 600w instaed and promptly changed it for a 600w LUMATEK setup. BUT!!!!!!! temps were a little higher with the 400 but the 600 is mega hot like 55oC degrees and am having trouble cooling it, oh I have a small IKON filter on the end... should I A) change the fan to a faster slightly larger one? B) change the fan to a faster slightly larger one and get a bigger filter, or c) this is overkill for the space do steps A+B and keep my fingers crossed or d) change it back to a 400w hps and still upgrade the fan and filter PLEASE HELP ME ASAP ( as I need to sort this at the hydro shop tommoz asap) MANY MANY THANKS - STELTHY


----------



## hardroc (Apr 9, 2010)

stick with the 400 in that space, 600 is a little overkill, I use a 400 in a space 2 x 2.5 x6 and it covers perfectly and I only use a 176 cfm inline fan, 200cfm would be better though


----------



## <Grasshopper> (Apr 9, 2010)

This entire thread is awesome. So much info and I will be buying my stuff soon. Thanks everyone.

Hopper


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 9, 2010)

stelthy said:


> H E L P !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- I have an office cupboard that is 6ft high, 2.5ft wide and 1.5ft deep, after taking into account my fans and grow shelf my total growing space is 3ft high, 2.5ft wide and 1.5ft deep I bought a LUMATEK 400w hps with cooltube and already have an in-line fan (5" systemair in-line), and insulated ducting but thought mambe I could do a 600w instaed and promptly changed it for a 600w LUMATEK setup. BUT!!!!!!! temps were a little higher with the 400 but the 600 is mega hot like 55oC degrees and am having trouble cooling it, oh I have a small IKON filter on the end... should I A) change the fan to a faster slightly larger one? B) change the fan to a faster slightly larger one and get a bigger filter, or c) this is overkill for the space do steps A+B and keep my fingers crossed or d) change it back to a 400w hps and still upgrade the fan and filter PLEASE HELP ME ASAP ( as I need to sort this at the hydro shop tommoz asap) MANY MANY THANKS - STELTHY





hardroc said:


> stick with the 400 in that space, 600 is a little overkill, I use a 400 in a space 2 x 2.5 x6 and it covers perfectly and I only use a 176 cfm inline fan, 200cfm would be better though


I think a 400 might be overkill. I use a 400 watt in a 3x3x8 closet with two 60cfm blowers for a total of 120cfm exhausting my closet and my temps average mid to high 70's to low 80's.

Peace.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Apr 9, 2010)

low 80's is just fine. dont get into the 90's though


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 10, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> I think a 400 might be overkill. I use a 400 watt in a 3x3x8 closet with two 60cfm blowers for a total of 120cfm exhausting my closet and my temps average mid to high 70's to low 80's.
> 
> Peace.


Would 1 120cfm blower work? Trying to figure out how i'm gonna push the air through my cool tube...could i push and pull it? with 2 fans? Sorry...i don't know if i'm makin' sense...i'm gone.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm no expert and I don't use a cool tube. However I can suggest that you use a blower to pull air through you cool tube, that will help to cool your cab as well. Then either mount a blower for an intake or cut some passive intakes for fresh air. Someone more experienced will be along soon enough to give you a better answer than mine, I'm sure.

It would also help if you posted a pic of what you got going on.

Peace.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 10, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> I'm no expert and I don't use a cool tube. However I can suggest that you use a blower to pull air through you cool tube, that will help to cool your cab as well. Then either mount a blower for an intake or cut some passive intakes for fresh air. Someone more experienced will be along soon enough to give you a better answer than mine, I'm sure.
> 
> It would also help if you posted a pic of what you got going on.
> 
> Peace.


Aight, will do...needa get a camera from my roomate. My cool tube is down state right now...waiting for my gf to visit to bring it to me. haha. 4 hour drive =(


----------



## litljohn (Apr 11, 2010)

heres my pinneapple express at 3weeks on 12/12,this my first time with hydro so im pretty happy so far


----------



## Mr. Blue (Apr 11, 2010)

Dual 400w HPS/MH
Check out my MS2010 journal:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/320732-mr-blues-1st-journal.html


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 13, 2010)

hey All.

I am new to the 400 club. I purchased a 600 and ran it for about a week but my temps were sky rocketing so I made a trade. 
I am using 400 now so I thought I would come join the club.
my grow journal 

figured I would introduce myself. 
lets get growing.


----------



## joshrose54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just got a 400 Watt HPS, sort of rushed and didn't really think about the heat issues:

Width = 2.95275591 ft - 0.90000000137 meters
Depth = 1.607611551 ft - 0.49000000074 meter
Height = 4.888451451 ft - 1.4900000023 meter

It is not a cool tub.

Basivally there is 150 CFM exahust and 150 CFM Intake permanently running. There is also a powerful fan that runs the entire time the light is on (18/6 - Autoflower) and for a futher 2 hours after.

Do you think I will be okay.

If there is serious concern, I have £40 left for this project, what shall I do. DIY is okay, but not as far as building a cool tube ect.


----------



## DivinePower (Apr 13, 2010)

The plant in my avatar was grown under 400 watts. MH for veg - HPS for flower.


----------



## golddog (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice bud Devine !


----------



## imanoob (Apr 13, 2010)

for all the 400w growers/experts

im about to start my own grow, but been helping a friend for the last year or so.

if i have a 4foot x 4foot x 6foot (wdh) tent

how many plants would a 400w bulb do?
how much would those plants give me (approx)

at the moment we have 16 under a 600w and they look awesome!

thanks


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 13, 2010)

imanoob said:


> for all the 400w growers/experts
> 
> im about to start my own grow, but been helping a friend for the last year or so.
> 
> ...



I am not totally sure what the cab is supposed to hold but it sounds like I have the same size cab as you and I have 9 plants about 7 weeks old. they are filling the cab nicely. 


pics


----------



## doctorD (Apr 13, 2010)

it depends how big you grow before you flower. you can pack in 100 tinny plants or 4 big ones up to you. When I have the tent running full blast I have 6 18gal. DWC tubs with 2 plants in each and I fill the tent up


----------



## imanoob (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Browntown+Doc D, thanks for replying 



Browntown777 said:


> I am not totally sure what the cab is supposed to hold but it sounds like I have the same size cab as you and I have 9 plants about 7 weeks old. they are filling the cab nicely.
> 
> 
> pics



Same tent  nice one haha...9 plants is a alright number, did a few grows with a 600w in a friends...was avg 3oz per plant. What you getting on avg from 9plants under your 400w? 




doctorD said:


> it depends how big you grow before you flower. you can pack in 100 tinny plants or 4 big ones up to you. When I have the tent running full blast I have 6 18gal. DWC tubs with 2 plants in each and I fill the tent up


Never tried hydro/dwc...did a few grows with soils...but this will be my first one (by myself) so wanted to do a little research first....with your 12 plants under your 400w...what did you get last grow (dry?)

Cheers again folks!


----------



## proheto8008 (Apr 14, 2010)

god damn this is a huge thread.

this guy did something similar

http://www.verticalgreen.org/showthread.php?2484-4000w-vertical-bare-bulb-grow-1st-attempt!&goto=newpost


----------



## macrael (Apr 14, 2010)

i can t wait chopping time is almost here for me first day of water was yesterday tonight day 2 and then water tomorrow night day three night after day 4 after that half water and 24hrs of darkness then chop time . lol it s like waiting for those few days left b4 your about to graduate high school lol oh yah i have 4x4 x8 with a 400 on my first run i hope to get atleast an o per plant i got ten sativas in there and from the looks of it i could have easily added another 4 but next run i am going to add less and hope for more with lst and fimming!


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Apr 14, 2010)

opcorn: ...


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 14, 2010)

imanoob said:


> Hi Browntown+Doc D, thanks for replying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my first grow with the 400 watt.


----------



## imanoob (Apr 14, 2010)

checked your thread/journal...looking good man  I will defo check back and see what you got (final dry weight)

The reason Im so worried/paranoid is (no, not the weed haha) that my new grow is in a new'ish building...I dunno if it will have a smart meter for electricity...I dont know how to check :-/


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 14, 2010)

proheto8008 said:


> god damn this is a huge thread.
> 
> this guy did something similar
> 
> http://www.verticalgreen.org/showthread.php?2484-4000w-vertical-bare-bulb-grow-1st-attempt!&goto=newpost


Are you here to promote your website or offer something to THIS forum?
I looked at your posts and almost all of the last 10 have a link to "verticalgreen" where you are the top poster
Stop spamming the boards with links to your site its rather annoying


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2010)

Never tried hydro/dwc...did a few grows with soils...but this will be my first one (by myself) so wanted to do a little research first....with your 12 plants under your 400w...what did you get last grow (dry?)

Cheers again folks![/QUOTE]

Sorry I have no idea. I havent weighed anything for years


----------



## thecream0fthecr0p (Apr 14, 2010)

how the heck is that possible without breaking the branches?


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just hit 452 Watts! I'm running 5 x 2 Fluorescent tube lights mix of daylight, sunlight, and cool white and 2 CFL daylight bulbs.

Grow baby grow!


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Apr 15, 2010)

damn right


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 15, 2010)

Lumatek 400 (i use HPS and MH in flowering), DWC, FF GB/TB/cha ching, Humboldt nutes HONEY hydro/duece-duece, ATMAI BLOOMbastic....WEEK #7!



















flushed it yesterday and switched to the MH bulb too...







BUT lemme ADD i have yet to use a PH meter, i think PH is blame game BS, this is also my first hydro grow as well. DWC is the shit.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 15, 2010)

sexy as hell, still can't belive you're without ph meter.
You the man Fuzzy


----------



## bigsourD (Apr 15, 2010)

Pictures of the 4/20 harvest grown with 2 400 watt hps...

G13 Labs Pineapple Express
Sativa Dom. Hybrid: Genetics Unknown
THC Content: Medium &#8211; 14.5-18%
CBD: Medium
Hydroponic Media: Hydroton
Flowering Time: 73 days
Water PH: 5.5-6.0
TDS: 850-1100ppm





main cola close-up





PE Main Cola





PE again..

Dinafem Moby Dick
Sativa Dom. Genotype: Haze x White Widow
THC Content: Very High - 21%
CBD: Low
Hydroponic Media: Hydroton
Flowering Time: 67 days
Water PH: 5.5-5.7
TDS: 1000-1200ppm





Moby Dick cola at 9 weeks





Moby Dick and Uncle Ben's Topping Technique... well worth it props to UB

Greenhouse Seed Co. White Widow
Indica Dom. Genotype: Brazilian and South Indian
THC Content: High &#8211; 16.60%
CBD: .14%
Media: FFOF Organic Soil mix
Flowering Time: 73 days
Water PH: 6.5






Hangin the WW





WW Cola closeup


----------



## litljohn (Apr 16, 2010)

that pinneapple express looks great,i have a few in hydro under one 400 watt.this is my first time with hydro and the strain ,im very happy so far and only 4 weeks in flower


----------



## (Butters) (Apr 16, 2010)

I am also growing Pineapple Exp under a 400hps as well. Got about 3 weeks left. Great strain to grow so far. By far the most incredible smelling strain I have grown so far. I'm hoping for 8oz+ from my 1 plant. Will get pics up as soon as I have laptop fixed.

Hey BigSourD, any smoke reports you have on the PE and GHS White Widow would be much appreciated bro.

-Butters


----------



## bigsourD (Apr 16, 2010)

litljohn said:


> that pinneapple express looks great,i have a few in hydro under one 400 watt.this is my first time with hydro and the strain ,im very happy so far and only 4 weeks in flower


Yes. The pineapple was amazing at 4 weeks as for this picture was taken at exactly 3 1/2 weeks









> I am also growing Pineapple Exp under a 400hps as well. Got about 3 weeks left. Great strain to grow so far. By far the most incredible smelling strain I have grown so far. I'm hoping for 8oz+ from my 1 plant. Will get pics up as soon as I have laptop fixed.
> 
> Hey BigSourD, any smoke reports you have on the PE and GHS White Widow would be much appreciated bro.
> 
> -Butters


It was definitely a great choice and has the craziest fruity smell... really smells like pineapples. 8 oz off one plant bro? You're doing it right, can't wait to see some yours. The Moby Dick yeilded just under 8oz. And as for the smoke report I would have to say that the pineapple is fucking incredible, the best taste, best all around high, dopest dope i've ever smoked... lol but no joke 

I've grown the White Widow before and has always been one of my favorites. Always hard to trim though.. but def. lives up to the hype.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 18, 2010)

1 of my 6 blue mystics..........


----------



## macrael (Apr 18, 2010)

f$#@%ng A bigsourd nice crop and as far as the ph meter goes you dont need it really unless you would like to know if there getting a good dose or not most of the time after adding all my nutes it usually drops the ph too 6.2 which would be ok to use but i like to go a bit less and some strands are more sensitive to ph also. sorry just taking a breather finally started chopping and trimming. going to finish up now then i ll be back with some pics of freshly trimmed fruit.


----------



## macrael (Apr 18, 2010)

OK here i am all done my first op. here are the pics after trimming. now i can officially say i grew something lol how good it is i dont know yet? i will soon find out .my house smell like a Christmas tree lol. heres the pics i said i would show not much but i think ok for first timer , now time to string them up.. i hope i can try and figure out what it is after i smoke it . i have a few ideas its a cross for sure but it might be mango , citrus, thai, and for sure some part northern lights


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 18, 2010)

macrael said:


> OK here i am all done my first op. here are the pics after trimming. now i can officially say i grew something lol how good it is i dont know yet? i will soon find out .my house smell like a Christmas tree lol. heres the pics i said i would show not much but i think ok for first timer , now time to string them up.. i hope i can try and figure out what it is after i smoke it . i have a few ideas its a cross for sure but it might be mango , citrus, thai, and for sure some part northern lights


Great job man, I hope I do that good with mine in about 6 weeks.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Ready2Inhale (Apr 19, 2010)

nice...veryyyyy


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2010)

a few close ups of blue mystic


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 21, 2010)

ok didnt read the whole thread lol only the first and last 20 but im using a 400w now so thought id join the club ill post some pics soon grows in my sig but no pics of the new grow though they only a day old just wanted to sub


----------



## profit714 (Apr 21, 2010)

ORECAL said:


> have you ever had Skunk #1? or anyone for that matter? I'd like to know if there is anything I need to watch for or any other special shit for it.


i do know that jack herer and lsd are skunk crosses.as well as many other but they are my top skunk crosses i have had.really carries the true smell and high the skunk gives you.
i am a med patient in cal and skunk #1 is rather easy to acquire in flower and clone.my 400 w is running 2 la con clones at the moment.
no pictures yet sry.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Apr 21, 2010)

Mmm.. new pics...
See journal for more.


----------



## litljohn (Apr 21, 2010)

heres my pinneapple express at 31 days flowering,i took these pics on 4/20


----------



## bigsourD (Apr 21, 2010)

litljohn said:


> View attachment 891384View attachment 891383heres my pinneapple express at 31 days flowering,i took these pics on 4/20


Wow, the g13 labs pineapple express seem to have pretty consistant genetics. They look exactly like mine.


----------



## litljohn (Apr 21, 2010)

im pretty happy so far with it,best "looking" strain i've grown so far,ill give a smoke report around memorail day,maybe a few days sooner,got to try them little samples,lol


----------



## macrael (Apr 23, 2010)

ok finally finished drying , i selected about an oz of the crop to cure longer but all in all without popcorn budz i got 8 1/2 and roughly a o of popcorn and testers lol so all in all about 9 and a half o's. i am happy about the weight since i kinda put these ladies through torture with all the cold nights and the cold tap water only started ph ing half way through and only got ppm meter around the end!all in all theres not much smell to the budz a tinge of fruit, for taste is the same but on a deep pull you taste the bland fruit flavor, it a creeper for sure starts off slow and works its way in to your mind. i really dont smoke too often but i have the past two nights b4 bed time smoked about a nice paper the first night was some bottom budz and last night was the shake left over after pulling out of the jars and bagging it. all though the budz arent really nice and super tight it kinda looks like charlie browns christmas weed lol the way they dried all the hairs are sticking straight out lol like einstiens hair lol but when you look past the hair to discover the calyxils or what ever they are called there's some nice silver crystals covering the buds. from what i was reading on the site where i got the seeds from i am almost positive its MangoHazexSSH but then again i could b wrong cause i dont taste no mangos it smell like it when they were growing though it was a sweet fruity smell not like lemon or oranges more like a melon or mango more tropical fruit. last night i was on the computer as normal and started playing on face book before i usually come on here and post,and literally had to get off the computer and go lay down it was that strong almost felt like puking and passing out. i really dont smoke often but i still remember good shit lol last time i felt like that was when i smoked some jack a few months ago but was way more intense. this one was intense but more upper body opposed to the jack where it was all over. i would say for a first time operator
looks 4 / 10 (defiantly not appealing to the eye)
smell 3 / 10 (no strong pungent smell but has a slight aroma that fills the house when i open the jars or bags)
taste 5 / 10 (smooth/piney/weak fruity flavor)
buzz 6.5 / 10 (defiantly a nice and somewhat over powering head high with a tinge of numbness)


----------



## blaze1camp (Apr 23, 2010)

here are some pics of my laste cycle with a 400w i have since uped it to a 600w...


----------



## imanoob (Apr 23, 2010)

lovely looking plants man, how many did you fit in there? how much (Dry) did you pull out your room last cycle?


----------



## hardroc (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's my Orange Mass just before chop
If interested, there's more pics and wet weight in the link on my sig
View attachment 894534View attachment 894536


----------



## ClosetJungle (Apr 24, 2010)

hey guys, I just ordered my 400w setup. I bought the cheap one from htc. 
Its going into a cooltube and being attached to a td-150 (anyone use this bad boy?). 

It started as a CFL grow but quickly changed. This weekend im building my flower cab

wish me luck!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 24, 2010)

best of wishes my friend, and BEST of weeds.


----------



## NewbGrower89 (Apr 24, 2010)

quick newb question here.....
i have a 400w hps grow light and i was wondring wat is the min and max height you can set the lights from the plants the instructions sat 18in-24in but i just want to make sure tat is ideal for marijuana plants


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 24, 2010)

depends on wat hood u have, or how hott it is, or a bunch of things, but about a foot to as little as 4-5 inches (WITH A COOLED HOOD)


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 24, 2010)

When i get my 400 in 3 days...will my lower branches start to grow up more? I got my plants lst'd...and the branches are starting to reach out towards the cfls....i'm just worried they're not gonna get big like my main cola...check out my pics in my journal in my sig. thanks guys.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2010)

bubblebomb.thc bomb x bubblegum 12 - 12 from seed


----------



## hardroc (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice looking buds


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 24, 2010)

del66666 said:


> bubblebomb.thc bomb x bubblegum 12 - 12 from seed


can i see a pic of the whole plant want to c how big they got no veg time..(yes i know plants still veg some on own) ty


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Paradise Seeds White Berry-*

*G13 Labs Pineapple Express-*


*Both-*


----------



## blaze1camp (Apr 24, 2010)

i had 4 plant in all got 2oz of kushberry 1 1/2 oz of og 18 4 ozs of bagseed #1 and 2 1/2 ozs of bagseed number 2


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 24, 2010)

DAMN tom!!  on that one dood. hows the stank of the PE??? if shes a stinker, ill try to get a hold of her!!


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Apr 25, 2010)

good shit...that blue mystic is lookin like a contender


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 25, 2010)

*WEST COAST GROWING....
*


----------



## NewbGrower89 (Apr 25, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> depends on wat hood u have, or how hott it is, or a bunch of things, but about a foot to as little as 4-5 inches (WITH A COOLED HOOD)


oh okay cool, welli bought it from HTG supply off ebay 
not sure if any have bought one from them? (but if so how did it work for you)


----------



## Shorty (Apr 25, 2010)

View attachment 899527View attachment 899526View attachment 899522

What up, Newb here with bagseed started under cfls....Flowering under 400w.....


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 25, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> *WEST COAST GROWING....
> *


nice buds man. hope I can have that kind of success. 
looks amazing


----------



## del66666 (Apr 26, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> can i see a pic of the whole plant want to c how big they got no veg time..(yes i know plants still veg some on own) ty


here you go mate


----------



## macrael (Apr 28, 2010)

NewbGrower89 said:


> oh okay cool, welli bought it from HTG supply off ebay
> not sure if any have bought one from them? (but if so how did it work for you)


i dont think that you will have much of a heat issue with a 400 i just went through a whole cycle in a 4x4x8 cab. bulb in the middle and fan blowing straight up on the bulb and and the highest i temps i had were 80 then again my lights go on at night and it was a mild winter too! if you have a cool tube i think you will be quite ok as far as how close can the light go put your hand close to the bulb or cool tube while its set up if after a min of holding it there you hand feels hot then thats too close (picked it up off one of the posts here)and has always worked for me.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm officially part of the club! got my 400w cool tube...waiting for my 6" inline fan.


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 28, 2010)

sure you needed the 6 inch when i went to the grow shop and told them my room is 4x5x8 they said the 4inch was gonna be WAY more then enough.... so if your room is big enough for a 6 inch might need a bigger light i know i prob should of got the 600 ='/ but one day it can just be my veg light =D


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 28, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> sure you needed the 6 inch when i went to the grow shop and told them my room is 4x5x8 they said the 4inch was gonna be WAY more then enough.... so if your room is big enough for a 6 inch might need a bigger light i know i prob should of got the 600 ='/ but one day it can just be my veg light =D


My closet it 4x4x6...haha...maybe a bit overkill...but i don't mind. I'll get a fan controller and keep the temps perfect. Thanks for the advice though man. It would have been way cheaper to go with the 4" probably...oh well.


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 28, 2010)

HAHA my closet is bigger than yours!!! lol j/k. yeah you can always run the fan less wont hurt nothign =D


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2010)

g00sEgg said:


> My closet it 4x4x6...haha...maybe a bit overkill...but i don't mind. I'll get a fan controller and keep the temps perfect. Thanks for the advice though man. It would have been way cheaper to go with the 4" probably...oh well.


where are you venting the hot air to ?


----------



## the420projeckt (Apr 29, 2010)

check my 400 watt set up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79qcurQxqWE


----------



## markanphel (Apr 29, 2010)

My 400 watt setup. 30 days now. I just switched to 12/12. I wanted simple and low hassle.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 29, 2010)

del66666 said:


> where are you venting the hot air to ?


I vent it out of the closet and into my room. Well..i will when my fan comes...lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 30, 2010)

g00sEgg said:


> I vent it out of the closet and into my room. Well..i will when my fan comes...lol


same here, 1 x 250 watt hps 1 x 400 hps, 1 x 4inch inline fan 1 x 5inch inline fan, 4 x 3 x 3 ft cab. your problem is keeping the room cool, i run mine nights but still reckon i may have to drop it to just the 400 in the summer, i keep my cab close to open window.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 1, 2010)

just cooled my 400 watt finally, woo-hoo.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 1, 2010)

Finally got my fan and everything up...next step...air conditioner...


----------



## Delux83 (May 1, 2010)

that thing sure is high up in the air for being colled.... dont you want to lower it now?


----------



## g00sEgg (May 1, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> that thing sure is high up in the air for being colled.... dont you want to lower it now?


Yeah man...i just got the fan so I was testing the temps just to be sure...they're staying between 80-83. A bit warm...but it'll be ok for now I'm thinking.

The lights about 8" away from the tops now.


----------



## Dropastone (May 1, 2010)

g00sEgg said:


> Yeah man...i just got the fan so I was testing the temps just to be sure...they're staying between 80-83. A bit warm...but it'll be ok for now I'm thinking.
> 
> The lights about 8" away from the tops now.


Whats the wattage on that light your using?

Just curious because I just got one of them bake around tubes and I'm gonna be making my own diy cool tube. I got a 400 watt in a 3x3x8 closet now and with the outside temps on the rise my room is hitting 90 degrees. So I'm hoping it will do better than what your getting @ 80-83 degrees.

Peace.

Edit. duh I forgot I was on the 400 watt club thread. lol


----------



## g00sEgg (May 1, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Whats the wattage on that light your using?
> 
> Just curious because I just got one of them bake around tubes and I'm gonna be making my own diy cool tube. I got a 400 watt in a 3x3x8 closet now and with the outside temps on the rise my room is hitting 90 degrees. So I'm hoping it will do better than what your getting @ 80-83 degrees.
> 
> Peace.


it's a 400 watt. The temps without the fan were like 90-95 with my door closed.


----------



## Dropastone (May 1, 2010)

g00sEgg said:


> it's a 400 watt. The temps without the fan were like 90-95 with my door closed.


Thanks goosegg. What's the size of your grow space?


----------



## g00sEgg (May 1, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Thanks goosegg. What's the size of your grow space?


4x4x8. decent size walk-in closet.


----------



## Dropastone (May 1, 2010)

Right on goosegg thanks for the info.

Wish you the best.

Peace.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 1, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Right on goosegg thanks for the info.
> 
> Wish you the best.
> 
> Peace.


No prob man.

Same to you.


----------



## Mr. Blue (May 1, 2010)

Dual 400's!! (new pics)

View attachment 912074


----------



## litljohn (May 2, 2010)

heres my pinneapple express at 44 days flowering,check out my journal for moreView attachment 914331


----------



## P4CM4N (May 2, 2010)

This is my first grow and I am using a 400w for two Bubba Kush plants (LSTed) and a non-LST Blueberry/True Blue (I think). I don't have an enclosure, which will remain to be seen if that affects my yield, but because of the wide open room, I can get my 400w around a foot away with a fan pointed at it and put my hand like 3 inches from it. The room and canopy temps never get above 82, so it doesn't seem like they'll burn.


----------



## dr.greenbum (May 3, 2010)

i've had a few harvests now. i started growing in september 2009. so i'm still pretty new. i have a single 400 watt digital hps with cool tube. i'm totally organic, using soil and biocanna nutes. switching over to canna coco soon. not really by choice but it seems to work just as well as biocanna, just not organic. 

the first two pictures are a hash plant strain, my second grow. the second set of pictures are from my first grow. they are bubbleberry. (sorry..shitty blackberry pics)


----------



## GMBBOYZ (May 3, 2010)

whats going on roll it up?? I need some feedback here.First time buyer from attitude and i need to know how long does it usually take to get to the east coast and should i be nervous about bein ripped off or are they legit...ordered on the 1st ~ g13 labs white widow ~ g13 labs blue venom femz..any one have any advise for the strains and for my worries about attitude...thank to all!!!!


----------



## doctorD (May 3, 2010)

im in hawaii so I cant help with shipping times to the east coast but I have ordered from them a few times and have been happy every time.


----------



## litljohn (May 4, 2010)

GMBBOYZ said:


> whats going on roll it up?? I need some feedback here.First time buyer from attitude and i need to know how long does it usually take to get to the east coast and should i be nervous about bein ripped off or are they legit...ordered on the 1st ~ g13 labs white widow ~ g13 labs blue venom femz..any one have any advise for the strains and for my worries about attitude...thank to all!!!!


 i live in michigan and it takes 2 weeks to get mine


----------



## bigsourD (May 4, 2010)

GMBBOYZ said:


> should i be nervous about bein ripped off or are they legit...


They are 100% legit. Sometimes it takes 2 weeks. They usually provide me with tracking #'s


----------



## GMBBOYZ (May 4, 2010)

thankx fellas i appreciate it!!! has any body ever try g13 labs ww or blue venom???


----------



## litljohn (May 4, 2010)

GMBBOYZ said:


> thankx fellas i appreciate it!!! has any body ever try g13 labs ww or blue venom???


i haven't tried those strains but i have g13 labs pinneapple express going right now and it's B-E-A-utiful,lol


----------



## (Butters) (May 5, 2010)

The BV is a very good producer. Easy enough to grow but I use Coco which is pretty damn easy at baseline. Plan on 9 weeks flowering and very little smell in flowering.


----------



## GMBBOYZ (May 5, 2010)

anybody tried g13 labs ww or blue venom


----------



## (Butters) (May 6, 2010)

Tried the BV. "Tried" is a bit of an underestimation as I had over 7oz of it (one plant in scrog). It was a very nice mellow high. I wasn't trashed off my rear or anything, but it was nice and comfortable. I did notice a ceiling effect on it though but that may have just been my stellar lazy-ass growing technique. I wasn't thrilled with the trich production either...but again...could've been my lazy-ass growing technique (LAGT). See my link for pics and grow progress if you're interested. Never tried their WW so I can't comment on that. Good luck boss.

-Butters


----------



## Derker (May 8, 2010)

with full spectrum 400mh


----------



## Delux83 (May 8, 2010)

thats one sexy bitch bro +rep


----------



## litljohn (May 9, 2010)

here is a few pics of my pinneaplle express harvest,ill have dry weight and a smoke report soon


----------



## Delux83 (May 9, 2010)

Derker said:


> with full spectrum 400mh


ive been reading alot on growing with MH only bout the uv rays HPS dont have and such and supposibly MH will grow BETTER weed ie. more potent and hps just BIGGER buds guess the new things is CMH bulbs for the UV rays anyone else been reading about this... guess if you use the mh last 2 weeks of flower supposed to help alot but i was thinking of switching back and forth every other week my next gorw...


----------



## hardroc (May 9, 2010)

I did the Mh, for last 2 weeks, and it really does bring out the trich's in your buds, because the Mh light brings out more resin to protect it's self from the light 
I like it for the 1st 2 weeks of flower to, for the stretch stage


----------



## Delux83 (May 10, 2010)

hardroc said:


> I did the Mh, for last 2 weeks, and it really does bring out the trich's in your buds, because the Mh light brings out more resin to protect it's self from the light
> I like it for the 1st 2 weeks of flower to, for the stretch stage


 hey man thanks i have just read about what other people have red good to get some insight from someone who has actually used this method, so what do you think about the back and forth every other week. think that would be more benificial or first and 2 weeks and last 2 work best ever tried to experiment with it? +rep btw for the info


----------



## bigsourD (May 10, 2010)

litljohn said:


> View attachment 926203View attachment 926201View attachment 926202here is a few pics of my pinneaplle express harvest,ill have dry weight and a smoke report soon


Looks good man. You should be very pleased with the results... I was as well as everyone else I know. The only thing that sucks for is the fact the the police confiscated my PE nugz....


----------



## litljohn (May 10, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Looks good man. You should be very pleased with the results... I was as well as everyone else I know. The only thing that sucks for is the fact the the police confiscated my PE nugz....


dam cops,they probly smoked it themselves.im legal so i dont have to worry about them fucking with me,if they do ill sue the shit out of them,i could use the money,lol


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

FFOF mix, 400 (sealed hood), 456 CFM fan, FOX FARMS TB, GB, cha ching, humboldt nutes, honey ES, duece-duece, 4 flavors, cheese, cali hash plant, yum-boldt, thai-skunk

1 week flowering now.


----------



## litljohn (May 11, 2010)

the ladies look nice and healthy fuzzybuds,do you plan on lollypoppin them or lst,or just letting them go all natural


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 11, 2010)

i trimmed em up a bit where they wont get much light, links in the sig if u wanna get a lil more detail and piks about it, not many people r in it for some reason so its an easy read. 


DERKER QUITE A DAMN BUSH U GOT!!!!


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

50 some days flowering sativa dominat "the fab five" skunktrain... does 3 400 watts count? 






 














https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/929176d1273540359-fab-5-dna-genetics-031.jpg


----------



## dangledo (May 21, 2010)

Kushage at 6 weeks in 15 gallon brute with promix hp. Single 400 chrome dome hps. other ballast blew. So it was a true single 400 watt from start. I do like the results and the smell is quite strong.. maybe too much for the can66.. but I leave the door slightly ajar. Perpetual of sorts so I included a widow with l.s.t. at 3 weeks flower. 2 white russians to come...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 21, 2010)

4 on the outside (cheese greenhouse, cali hash plant dinafem, thai skunk clone, yum-boldt bagseed{CLOCK-WISE CIRCLE}) are 3 weeks from pistils pop, and the one in the middle is blue widow from dinafem in DWC.............


----------



## 619SixFour (May 22, 2010)

I just chopped these Gorilla Grapes Medical plants. I ain't doing shit tonight so I figured I would share. Used advanced Nutes and I did not veg at all. My homie gave me the clones in beer cups and I just threw them into my flower tent and transplanted them into bigger rose buckets about 2 weeks later. These bitches took 10 weeks to finish but I guess we will find out if it was worth it.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 23, 2010)

Nice growing dood! 619? DOPE. im in the 951 right next to ya


----------



## 619SixFour (May 23, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> Nice growing dood! 619? DOPE. im in the 951 right next to ya


Thanks bro.


----------



## Derker (Jun 8, 2010)

some pics,5 weeks 12.


----------



## JN811 (Jun 8, 2010)

Derker said:


> some pics,5 weeks 12.


fucking sick dude!!! well heres my kushberry
just harvested !!


----------



## trailerparkboy (Jun 8, 2010)

1st grow with the 400 planted 4 blue diesel seeds an got 4 ladys

little under a month into flower


----------



## Caregivin (Jun 8, 2010)

I run a 400w Lumatek set up, in a grow tent here is a few of mine in week 2 of flowering. White rhino and afghooey


----------



## Sugarskull (Jun 10, 2010)

So heres my 400w grow in 4x4x6.5 tent. Right now I got 6 plants in there, the tallest ones being T.W. and 3 unknown that are about 2-2 1/2 ft tall. The T.W. is about 4 1/2 ft tall. They are all 2weeks 1 day into flower.


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Jun 10, 2010)

Sugarskull: Please tell us more about your tent.
I have a 400 Watt HPS. I'm looking to build a tent with your dimensions.
Any pointers?
2x2 lumber or PVC structure?
Panda film? Reflectix insulation?
SCROG? Bush?


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 10, 2010)

Derker,

Please share info about length of veg and method of bushing this plant out (LST, ScrOG, topping, fim'ing). I'm assuming that this is 1 plant (particularly that 3rd pic). Absolutely beautiful sir!

- Butters


----------



## Sugarskull (Jun 10, 2010)

I just used 2x2 to make the top and bottom square frame and 2x4 for the supports. I then used panda film to make the walls and cielling and got a piece of osb for the door with weather foam seal for the light leaks. It was cheap and easy. I dont use insulation cause its in enclosed room that stays the same temp all the time but if I didn't have that I would maybe insulate. As far as how i grow my plants I would really like to scrog the next time with 4 big plants. I should have done it with these T.W. but I got pressed for time cause I am movin. Over all it was cheap, easy, and has served its purpose and made its money back. I am getting a tent SOON cause its soo much easier to fuck with. The one thing I do hate is having to patch holes in the panda.....its not hard but it would be nice to have all the holes premade with cinch straps.


----------



## golddog (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi folks,

Just took down a Sour Diesel after 10 weeks of flower time under 400 watt hps.

Anyone want to play "Guess the Dry Weight" ?



I will put it in my Bud Machine should be dry, ready to cure in about a week


----------



## Sugarskull (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll say 3oz dry wieght.....


----------



## golddog (Jun 11, 2010)

Sugarskull said:


> I'll say 3oz dry wieght.....


I bet you are going to be really close. 

That's my guess


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 12, 2010)

tis been a sec......some gr ape and b dream


----------



## del66666 (Jun 12, 2010)

bubblebomb........nearly ready


----------



## Sugarskull (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice pics del! That first pic looks like a big-o-ball of bud!!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 12, 2010)

First grow.. Used cfls for 4 weeks veg and 400 watt hps for two weeks veg up to today, 28 days flowering. Any yeild guesses...Origiinal goal was 2 ounces a plant but my two largest platns are really hurting. They lost about 50 % of their fan leaves going yellow.


----------



## Sugarskull (Jun 12, 2010)

You def got some diff goin on.... what are you feeding? how much? ph? Need more info to help.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sugarskull said:


> Nice pics del! That first pic looks like a big-o-ball of bud!!


yeah mate, crossed a bubblegum with a thc bomb and ended up with some big bud.......only got 3ft of head space to grow in less the lights, would love to put 1 out in the sun and see how big she goes


----------



## Sugarskull (Jun 12, 2010)

Damn Del where you at man!? I wanna get some o that LOL!! Good job man +rep


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm feeding GHmicro and GHbloom and crosbys fancy mollasses...Could heat be an issue as the tall ones are mostly affected and the short ones on have a few yellowing leaves....I ph my water to 6.5 when I feed but because it's my first grow I didn't account for having to ph drain off and it's impossible with my setup to move my big plants to get a drain off reading...I've heard adding lime too the top might help?


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 12, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> I'm feeding GHmicro and GHbloom and crosbys fancy mollasses...Could heat be an issue as the tall ones are mostly affected and the short ones on have a few yellowing leaves....I ph my water to 6.5 when I feed but because it's my first grow I didn't account for having to ph drain off and it's impossible with my setup to move my big plants to get a drain off reading...I've heard adding lime too the top might help?


 They make cheap soil ph testers, and as long as you know the soil is at a good ph, runoff readings aren't needed as much. You can pic one up at almost any hardware store in this season for about $5. Here's a link as a refrence of what Im talking about...
http://www.amazon.com/Luster-Leaf-1815-Rapitest-Tester/dp/B000E8ORPC


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks I'll have to pick one up for sure...Anyone now a reasonable yield I could attain still?


----------



## Sugarskull (Jun 12, 2010)

In the pics it looks like your plants are yeallowing from the top down...if it is that would tell me its a diff. IMO I think I would give a good flush with phed water and once it drys a little give it a 1/4 feeding and see how it responds. Maybe post some more pics for us.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 12, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> Thanks I'll have to pick one up for sure...Anyone now a reasonable yield I could attain still?


I got 5.5 OZ's from 3 plants in a very small cabinet they were all under 2 feet tall


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 12, 2010)

Nope my plants are yellowing form the bottom up...In the pics in my journal it shows how the bottom is stripped of all it's leaves....Although it has caught up to the upper leaves which are all light green...I really hope I don't lose my two big ones asthey were topped and are probably going to be 75% of my yield if now more.


----------



## golddog (Jun 13, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> I got 5.5 OZ's from 3 plants in a very small cabinet they were all under 2 feet tall


That's really great from such a small cabinet.


----------



## Browntown777 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am in fox farm soil with flora nova nutes. 

the strain is hash plant and I can see why. The fan leaves have trichs al over them. 

They are bulking up a lot in the last few days, can't wait to see how much more dense they get by harvest time.

I don't have a scale so I wont know how much I get, any guesses 
the cabnet is 4 by 4 and about 6 feet tall. the 7 plants are bout 3 feet tall and the biggest one is like 4 ft and the smallest about 1 1/2 ft.
I have had to do some bending to keep some of them away from the light. 
grow journal here


----------



## JN811 (Jun 14, 2010)

330 dry grams in an 8 sq foot closet with MIRACLE GROW SOIL 





































an even older pic of the entire closet...

























































^^ 1 plant


A.K.A. GhostFace








 
Join DateMay 2010Posts192Thanks1Thanked 6 Times in 6 Posts


----------



## fukumaw79 (Jun 15, 2010)

whats up evryone 400 on the way cant wait


----------



## fukumaw79 (Jun 15, 2010)

whats up everyone 400 on the way cant wait


----------



## bajafox (Jun 15, 2010)

Same here! I hope to pick it up tomorrow and start some clones with it


----------



## golddog (Jun 15, 2010)

golddog said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just took down a Sour Diesel after 10 weeks of flower time under 400 watt hps.
> 
> ...


I got just a hair over 2 1/2 ounces bone dry, now to cure.


----------



## McFonz (Jun 15, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> Thanks I'll have to pick one up for sure...Anyone now a reasonable yield I could attain still?


I got 352.29 grams off a single 400W and I got quite a few things to improve for my next run.
You can check my ended journal for more info.

I'm far from being "pro", I'm changing my growing style completely each run and yet to find the one that suits me. Thats why I'm never able to dial in the stats.
(Trees, SOG, few small plants, moving to coco\perlite, SCROG and now compost-relied organic grow)


----------



## bajafox (Jun 15, 2010)

One day ahead of schedule, finally joined the club! Could use some help, do I have these plants too close? This is temporary until I move in a month or so, I will have them in a storage room in a patio outside, about 4' x 4'. For now, they are vegging in a 33 gallon tote


----------



## bonuslazer (Jun 16, 2010)

club 400!! here is my first grow right now, got some other clones in a veg cabinet, but this is the big Mama...


----------



## Sugarskull (Jun 16, 2010)

golddog said:


> I got just a hair over 2 1/2 ounces bone dry, now to cure.


I was damn close.


----------



## golddog (Jun 16, 2010)

Sugarskull said:


> I was damn close.


I missed weighing a little bit.

The total for the Sour Diesel was actually 2.759 ounces, so you were real close.

I got 7.639 ounces on that cycle. 

Sour Diesel 2.759
Super O.G. 2.018
C4 2.862



P.S. - Plus all of the tester joints and a few ounces of trim and popcorn nugs for cannabutter


----------



## litljohn (Jun 16, 2010)

bajafox said:


> One day ahead of schedule, finally joined the club! Could use some help, do I have these plants too close? This is temporary until I move in a month or so, I will have them in a storage room in a patio outside, about 4' x 4'. For now, they are vegging in a 33 gallon tote


i would raise the light to atleast 6-8 inches while there littlle like that.when they have a few more nodes then lower your light as low as you can without burning


----------



## bajafox (Jun 16, 2010)

litljohn said:


> i would raise the light to atleast 6-8 inches while there littlle like that.when they have a few more nodes then lower your light as low as you can without burning


Thanks, looks like they're ok for now then, the tallest one is about 10 inches tall with the pot and the light is hovering at 18 inches


----------



## ndzbnln (Jun 16, 2010)

i just started these plants 20 days ago and i jus put them on nuts yesterday grow big and ph is set on 6.0 i ordered off nirvana-shop.com and i just wanted to see if i can get some feed back on them no known problems only a couple of yellow dots that seem to be going away pool water splashed on them by accident :{ but please comment View attachment 997386View attachment 997384View attachment 997374View attachment 997385View attachment 997372


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 16, 2010)

Day 35 flowering for my 4 plants under 400 watt hps and 3 other small plants which are day 35 12 12 from seed. Any yield guesses...Experianced some heat stress and one big one is a little behind the others in budding


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 16, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> Day 35 flowering for my 4 plants under 400 watt hps and 3 other small plants which are day 35 12 12 from seed. Any yield guesses...Experianced some heat stress and one big one is a little behind the others in budding


 I dont know if it is just the genetics but your plants look pretty stretched. Also what size pots do you have them in? Seems like there is little to no side branching which I think would be due to light being too far away or the pots being too small


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes the pot on the one with no side branches is very small and was never transplanted. It's a one gallon I think. The two large ones that stretched a ton are in 5 gallons and the other white widow is in a 2 -3 gallon.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 16, 2010)

I figured it was too late to transplant, is this correct?


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 16, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> I figured it was too late to transplant, is this correct?


 Yes this is correct. You should only transplant while still in vegging


----------



## bongrippinbob (Jun 18, 2010)

You can transplant during flower too, its just not recommended. If your plants will experience more stress from being in those tiny pots than they would from being transplanted, then I would transplant.

If you are very careful, you shouldn't stress your plants too much. You should see a jump in growth within a couple of days. Where as leaving those plants in the tiny containers, they will be stressed for the next couple weeks.


----------



## Albertoker (Jun 21, 2010)

they look beautiful!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 23, 2010)

hi dankbudzzz i reckon youi will pull 12 oz dry from 7 plants under your 400watt .............better to transplant when floweing than leave roots crowded, just have to be gentle and there shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## nickyp (Jun 23, 2010)

400 watt digital ballast, air cooled hood, diy co2x 3 2litre bottles, carbon filter, ona, inline fan PLUS can fan. 4ft by 2ft by 5 foot


Finishing up 2 northern lights reg's, just started flowering 4 blueberry autos, and 3 northern lights autos from seed. About to move a half dozen lowryder 2's and some white widow and northern lights clones. Should have 20 midget plants.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 24, 2010)

Flowering week 6, any thoughts or more opinions on whether or not Ill hit my 6 ounce goal. Also any guesses on how much longer they are, hairs are starting to go reddish brown on the buds. I was hoping they would make it too week ten as they aren't that filled in yet.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 25, 2010)

bubblebomb, came in at 374 g......................cola was 177 g


----------



## red fury (Jun 25, 2010)

This is my box. I used spare planks of redwood and two sided masonite. I've got a 400w digital greenhouse system but i had to send the ballast in after a month of having it, so i have my floros from veg hooked up for the meantime. I use a 150 cfm inline fan and because of the temperature and humidity in ky i had to buy a window AC unit. i have the door being held to the box via 3 bungee chords.


----------



## red fury (Jun 25, 2010)

pictures taken with a shitty cell phone camera. this is the window i put in. its 24x18in plexiglass with a masonite cover held on by velcro.


----------



## red fury (Jun 25, 2010)

this is the passive intake hole.


----------



## red fury (Jun 25, 2010)

hopefully the ballast will be here soon. but she's taking it alright


----------



## red fury (Jun 25, 2010)

the measurements of the box are 48inx40inx68in. i used redwood planks and masonite for the entire build. sorry again for bad quality pics, will update when i get the ballast back and have a acceptable camera.


----------



## golddog (Jun 25, 2010)

red fury said:


> the measurements of the box are 48inx40inx68in. i used redwood planks and masonite for the entire build. sorry again for bad quality pics, will update when i get the ballast back and have a acceptable camera.


The box looks great, good luck !


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jun 25, 2010)

View attachment 1012528 ch9 humboldt


----------



## L24kers (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi everyone. This is my setup I'm a first time grower with a 400w MH/HPS , and a couple of T-5's. My strains are Skywalker OG Kush, Herojuana, Og Kush, Candy Bubba.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 5, 2010)

4 White russian in flower. One at 4 week, one 3 week, 2 at 1 week, into flower. Tallest is 4.5 ft. 12in main cola- grown without training, already have to stake these ladies, colas need support. AN nutes, add's, supplements. Promix hp, lots of root innoc's.


----------



## SirPsycho (Jul 5, 2010)

all of these are white lights (white widow x northern lights)
except for the little one in the far left which is some sticky OG.
in the clone box i've got all sticky OGs clones and one seedling
i found laying around. who knows what it is, hopefully some dank!


----------



## SirPsycho (Jul 5, 2010)

cool, i use the same flora nova nutrients. how long you've used them for?


L24kers said:


> Hi everyone. This is my setup I'm a first time grower with a 400w MH/HPS , and a couple of T-5's. My strains are Skywalker OG Kush, Herojuana, Og Kush, Candy Bubba.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd like to share so here's what I grow with my 400HPS. The pics are mixed of WW, Hindu SKunk, Green Cush and Sour Grapes.

All FF nutes and in soil except for the few where you can see the hydro setup but that's a recent addition.


----------



## supdro (Jul 10, 2010)

jwop said:


> flowers are starting to form!!!



how long did you veg this plant for?


----------



## purextrato (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm jealous, i need to get myself a indoor kit


----------



## supdro (Jul 10, 2010)

Growlow said:


> Hey guys late to the thread but i thought id update my awsum foursum on ere!!!!


beautiful setup.... did you veg? what strain is that?


----------



## supdro (Jul 10, 2010)

doctorD said:


> sorry Doctor D, but there is NO WAY one could keep a 400w tent closed with one small fan on the light that doesn't even pull _cool_ air from outside the tent through the light, but rather _hot_ air from inside the tent..? You really keep that thing under 80 with it shut?! I'm moving Northward!! Tonight!
> 
> Wrong my friend.
> As you see in the pic i have one fan pulling through the filter then through the light. I have a passive intake in the bottom of the tent and blow the exhaust out the top and im never over 80. Im not sure what is a small fan but I wouldnt say the one I have is small but it works fine so sorry but thats just the facts. The duct tape is not for sealing the ducts but for rather holding the duct when the lights are up high so its not flopping around. Oh and im in Hawaii so you may actually have to move south.


 

what tape are you using? looks like duct tape. in hot temps you want to use that reflective high heat tape. it should be about the same price. just looking out


----------



## bonuslazer (Jul 11, 2010)

Here are some pics of my lady... first grow with bio bizz grow and fox farm nutes. In FF Ocean Forest soil. Almost time to harvest! holla!


----------



## datkid (Jul 11, 2010)

here she blows.. 400 watt is the main light.. i have two 70 watt hps lights for the sides, and a couple cfls for the lower parts.. Sour Diesel clones. soil is a mixture of Just Right and FF ocean forest. nutes are Advanced Nutrients carboload, voodoo juice, ff Open sesame, beastie bloomz, & cha ching. COVERED in trichomes. chopping down in a day or two.


----------



## SirPsycho (Jul 14, 2010)

damn, now that's some frosty buds!


datkid said:


> here she blows.. 400 watt is the main light.. i have two 70 watt hps lights for the sides, and a couple cfls for the lower parts.. Sour Diesel clones. soil is a mixture of Just Right and FF ocean forest. nutes are Advanced Nutrients carboload, voodoo juice, ff Open sesame, beastie bloomz, & cha ching. COVERED in trichomes. chopping down in a day or two.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jul 28, 2010)

*those are some frosties brotha!*


----------



## dangledo (Jul 28, 2010)

I havent updated for awhile so here is a bunch of words and pics... sorry. Any white russian fans out there? Hope so, these ladies are standing in at 4'7'' to 4'11''. The stout one, if you can tell, is at 9 weeks as of the 31st. I think. The taller lassie is at eight weeks. Fed AN's conni flower. and their additives and supplements. 4 week from seed to flower, in 5 gallon promix hp, voodoo and great white. Gives them great metabolism and nutrient intake ablility. I mistakened a def for a toxicity, when feeding 1200 .I juiced them up to 2000 ppm and they still wanted more. peeked at 2500. Strain? Root inocs? Anyway their younger sisters are at 3 weeks and are easily taking 1700 ppm. I thought my meter was off. no, they just huuuuungy. Any way a 7 day flush is what was going on there with clearex. Poop on overdrive, makes ugly foxtails. Im ridding the bud factor as well when im out, going bloombastic. They were staked, but I let the lower branches hang. like the one in my hand. Im a big fan of the crusty white popcorn buds. 10% amber 10%clear..... couple amber on the younger mostly cloudy. should be a good comparison. The high is superb on the sampling i took. With a touch of sativa paranoia, must be the ak in her.Sorry for the rambaling.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 28, 2010)

ill get some macro pics when harvest comes, the basement light does no justice. Sunlight is the right light. they are garrrreaaasy buuuddy.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 29, 2010)

dangledo, dude thats a lot of bud for a 400! You've given me something to strive for, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 29, 2010)

Making me rethink my hydro conversion since it limits the vertical space. Might be some remodelling in my future...


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Making me rethink my hydro conversion since it limits the vertical space. Might be some remodelling in my future...


 You can do hydro and take out way less vertical height that with soil. I gro in a room that is only 3ft4in tall. I run dual 600w lights with my clones in my custom shallow dwc and pull a pound per light. Here's a couple of pics for refrence, I know they are 600w plants(not 400w) but its in relation to the quote above.

Here's my tub(Its only 7in tall)










And here's what it can do...

Screen(3ftx8ft)9 Blue Kush clones, 1 pound per light...





And hee they are currenly, weight to be determined.





I used the same tub with my 400w on my first grow with 5 White Widows and got 10oz.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice Integra, thanks for the rep as well. 
Dez, like integra said. there are many ways to deal with height restraints. This is actuall the first time ive let them run natural growth without training. They just got pruned about 8 branches off the bottom to increase upper bud mass, well you can see it worked. As for the height restrictions, integras is basically the epitome of how short of you can grow. as for active and passive hydro systems, ive made my friends reconsider their active setups. I water once every 4-6 days, and spend about 10min a day, just checking their enviroment. Truth be told though, there are two 400 watters, in there. No hoods, glass, vents, ducting, lightmovers or any of that. Just two chrome domes, that barely heat up the room(80 at highest) I run a perpetual harvest, so Ill pull 12+ a month. If the room was full of plants same age, like last year it would be around 30oz. So it breaks down to the g a watt ratio. Peace


----------



## SuperLeb (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry to jump in lads... Although I am a 400watter.. lol.

Dangledo - Ive noticed you've got a box in the pics wth pegs in, im assuming thats like a drying box? if so do you keep it the same room as where you flower and how do you control the temp in the box? 

The reason i ask is Im trying to get perpetual but dont really want to build another box for drying!

Hope you can help?


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 30, 2010)

I wasn't meaning I was going to switch back to soil. I meant I may be changing my hydro setup a little since as of now my tray sits on top of my reservoir thats on top of a small shelf/table which limits my vertical space. I did this originally to save me from having to bend down so far when I am messing with the plants since I have a really messed up back. You said your plants were 4'7" and 4'11" so if I were to let them get to similar heights I'd need to either take out the shelf everything sits on or move my revervoir. That's all I meant. 

I'm not really interested in the height of your plants though as much as how big and fat your buds are. I feel I get decent size and amount of buds but they pale in comparison to the ones you posted up. This weekend I will be harvesting what was going to be the last of the larger plants that I've been growing. I've started growing hydro with a plan that gives me many small plants instead of a couple larger ones (kind of like Integra). You've just got me thinking of maybe supercropping the ones I've got vegging right now like I did my Sour Grapes and letting them veg longer to see if I can pull a higher amount of bud per plant like what you've got. 

Thanks for info though...


----------



## crizco (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 30, 2010)

Integra, why do you keep following me and popping up on every single thread i'm subscribed to?  But it's cool man, i enjoy seeing your pics even if i have to see them everywhere i go


----------



## DawgMountain (Aug 23, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> You can do hydro and take out way less vertical height that with soil. I gro in a room that is only 3ft4in tall. I run dual 600w lights with my clones in my custom shallow dwc and pull a pound per light. Here's a couple of pics for refrence, I know they are 600w plants(not 400w) but its in relation to the quote above.
> 
> Here's my tub(Its only 7in tall)
> 
> ...


Integra... that is beautiful!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 27, 2010)

And todays update...


----------



## odlaw (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi all 
just got my first grow going just one plant this time round just getting my feet wet for now lol
i am using 400mh for veg and swapping to 400hps for flower 
got a journal going if yas wanna stop in 
link in my sig
heres a couple pics


----------



## litljohn (Sep 5, 2010)

here's my raw deisel at 16 days 12/12 with a 400 watt hps


----------



## dangledo (Sep 5, 2010)

not sure if i posted harvest from these two came out at 13oz or so.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 5, 2010)

i do not have a kid, moving box


----------



## juliustheman (Sep 5, 2010)

hey man. im julius. I c u guys were tlkng bout 400 watters. Im a rookie and just had a quick question being that you have some experience by the look of ur pics, but if i have 2 female sweet islands going, n both are female . They are both around 6wks and already 20 inches tall . their pre flowers have sprouted and i am about to do the 12 on 12 off cycle for flowering. This is the first time i am going to use a 4oo watter for 2 big ass ladies and dnt want to screw this up pleeeeeaaaase. How for above the plant should i keep the light considering my reflector emmits all the light down directly on them and the room is 79-80f w/ humidity at 50%. Please tell me abpout how far above the plant should they be? thanks man i will be posting pics soon


----------



## litljohn (Sep 5, 2010)

as close as you can without burning the tops.if you can put your hand at the tops and it dont burn you then your plants are ok.just keep an eye on it cause you dont want the tops to grow into the lights and get burned.my 400 is about 4-6'' from the tops and theyre just fine


----------



## litljohn (Sep 5, 2010)

dangledo said:


> not sure if i posted harvest from these two came out at 13oz or so.


good lookin stuff you got there.what strain is that?and 13oz,did you use just one 400 ,dirt,hydro?


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 5, 2010)

4 weeks, 5 days flowering.


----------



## juliustheman (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice man. That really helps cause I knw This is my first time but i got 2 sweet island females that just preflowered and are now 20 inches tall. How long do you u think it is possible to leave them in vegeatative stage before i must flower becuse i have enough room to let it grow as much as possible but im just not sure how much is too much, if there even is such at= thing. Thanks again.


----------



## litljohn (Sep 5, 2010)

you can grow them as big and as long as you want but remember that when you flower them they will double or triple in size by harvest so make sure you will have room in the flower area,best of luck


----------



## juliustheman (Sep 5, 2010)

Alright. I appreciate the help. Lord knows I need it. But yeah , right now they are 20 inch height but i actually made them bush before i made the stretch so they are pretty huge already. Im about to do the cloning process here pretty soon as well. Hey, lets say when i take the clones from my 2 mothers, and the clones are nearly 14-18 inches with pretty fat stems, how long after before i can place them into flowering mode (of course after they have laid down a solid root system? again man, youve been lots of help man.


----------



## MrVape (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice thread!

Here's my 400W DR60 set-up, and a few pics of some AK and Afghan auto's at week 7


----------



## litljohn (Sep 5, 2010)

you can start flowering as soon as they root or veg them as big as you want,its all about how much room you have in your grow area and how you want to grow,small plants or big plants


----------



## juliustheman (Sep 5, 2010)

at harvest time, about how much yield do you think that plant in the picture would yield you, after it has been dryed and cured? I ask because im debating on whether its worth growing a christmas tree or just a rose bush(lol) , depending on the yield. Im looking to yield at least 112 gs. I had on e previous attempt at this and I grew a killer Willie nelson strand. It was pure luck that I grew it so good, except.... its growth mustve stunt on me because of the stress a rookie usually puts on his first attempt. i flowered it at 12 inches and half of that was destroyed because lack of light that was suppose to penetrate them, so i lost half my crop probably. it was in veg stage when that happened, thats y i say i wa lucky to even get sumthing, but regardless that little 12 incher only provided me about 7grams. Pretty messed up. But for now i just wanted to know how much your little baby is going to yield you?


----------



## litljohn (Sep 6, 2010)

from my experience its better to grow short bushy plants than tal plants indoors cause the lights we use arent as good as the sun and lack of light will give you small airy buds on the bottom.a couple methods you should look into is sog and scrog growing.i like the scrog method my self ,you just train the plants through a net and it will keep your canopy even and allow more light to your bud sites wich means bigger harvests.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 6, 2010)

litljohn said:


> good lookin stuff you got there.what strain is that?and 13oz,did you use just one 400 ,dirt,hydro?


thank you sir, It is white russian from serious seeds. its a passive hydro, in promix(soilless). 5 gallon buckets. I use 400 watt veg, then added a second 400 when two more plants were put in the room. I do a perpetual harvest so I pull out two plants a month, or 6 weeks, depending on the trichs. anyone who hasnt tried white russian should, giant fat dense sticky buds, and the high is what i have been looking for, for quite some time now. starts off with a great head high, then mellows out to an all around stoned, with no celing.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 6, 2010)

damn, i thought my lights were close... I use chrome dome and gavita bulbs, no hood, the reflector is built in the bulb. being that, i can only get about 8 inches before its too close and burns the tops. i just have a fan blowing on the bulbs at all times. 78 degrees with the tent closed up.


----------



## litljohn (Sep 6, 2010)

i have mine in a a/c hood so its not hard,my temps stay 78-80 in the tent closed up.ive thought about trying the white russian but there is so many strains i want to try its gonna take a while to get there,lol,heres a pic of my raw deisel at 16 days flower


----------



## juliustheman (Sep 6, 2010)

nice! would you to happen to know about how much(if done right, and i wait till the trichomes are half and half) will my 20 inch female yield me? I just started to flower them at 20 inches. just A round about estimate


----------



## litljohn (Sep 6, 2010)

this can very so much by how your grow is setup.strain,dirt,hydro,what size pots ,what the temps and humidity is nutes and how hard you push them.there is no way to tell what you will harvest.but they say that if your doing everything right you should get a total harvest of 1 gram per watt of light used.so if i had a 400 watt hps then the total harvest i should get out of my total plants added up should be 400 grams.but this could be harder than it sounds,good luck


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 6, 2010)

litljohn said:


> this can very so much by how your grow is setup.strain,dirt,hydro,what size pots ,what the temps and humidity is nutes and how hard you push them.there is no way to tell what you will harvest.but they say that if your doing everything right you should get a total harvest of 1 gram per watt of light used.so if i had a 400 watt hps then the total harvest i should get out of my total plants added up should be 400 grams.but this could be harder than it sounds,good luck


Its not easy to achieve 1 gram per watt. Usually estimate at .5g a watt


----------



## chronichaze (Sep 6, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Its not easy to achieve 1 gram per watt. Usually estimate at .5g a watt


 damn right its not easy. 1 gram is when you really got things dialed in


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 7, 2010)

my latest 400w beauties.bushy 1 is WWxBB and the stalk is MaSter Kush


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 7, 2010)

and my pride and joy.ms lemon skunk.1 pic is at her final flush and the earlier 1 is from about 4 weeks


----------



## litljohn (Sep 7, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Its not easy to achieve 1 gram per watt. Usually estimate at .5g a watt


thats why i warned him it could be harder than it sounds,i average about .5-.6 grams a watt so i know how it is,but if everything is perfect than its possible to get


----------



## johndoecangrow (Sep 7, 2010)

here is my white russian and jack herer all growing under 400 watts.I average 8 oz per plant per 400watts


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2010)

So you are using 1 400 on 1 plant each.Or 1 400 for all your plants?I would expect to get 8 oz when my 400 is dedicated to one plant.


----------



## theClosetGrower (Sep 7, 2010)

Here are a couple buds using the Philips Son Agro 430 watt HPS bulbs, these bulbs are amazing! These are Black Widow at about 49 days.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 7, 2010)

theClosetGrower said:


> Here are a couple buds using the Philips Son Agro 430 watt HPS bulbs, these bulbs are amazing! These are Black Widow at about 49 days.
> View attachment 1141727View attachment 1141728


you have now been removed from the 400 watt thread. 430watt is an automatic disqualification, penalty is removal of said person from forum. 

No really though, welcome to the website, and sexy buds you have there. post some more pics of your op please. i


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 8, 2010)

what kindas of ballast are u using with the sun agro 430?would it be okay in my 400w lumatek(switchable/super)


----------



## theClosetGrower (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, they run in any 400 watt HPS ballast - you can double check the Philips site. Used other bulbs but these are the $hit, buds doubled in size and inter nodal stretching was minimized during flower! Strongly recommend these lights for flowering although they could probably be used for veg as well. They do kick out some heat however 

The first is Sweet tooth then Shiskberry then Double Dutch.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Sep 9, 2010)

View attachment 1146615

*Heres some pics of my Nirvanas Autoflower+femnised Blue Mystic**, got about 67g between 3 plants, my second grow. Grown on a 12/12 scheduale the whole way through, using General Organics nutrient lineup. flowered for 8 1/2 weeks. 
*


----------



## TheRuiner (Sep 9, 2010)

First indoor grow, about 3-4 weeks left...


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Sep 9, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> First indoor grow, about 3-4 weeks left...


 Damn man what strain is that? looks like its gonna yield well.


----------



## TheRuiner (Sep 10, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> Damn man what strain is that? looks like its gonna yield well.


It's a Thai Super Skunk, just one. And get this, _it was topped at the third node_. She's about 6 feet tall, _2nd_ node is 4 foot 6in. I read that the buds are very fluffy and light though, and she's going to take no less than 14 -16 weeks to finish, week 11 now


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Sep 10, 2010)

following are photos of my plant which has been flowering for 55 days under 400w bulb. grown in ebb & flo system with coco - also used co2. plan to chop 60th day.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Sep 12, 2010)

pmpknhd79 said:


> following are photos of my plant which has been flowering for 55 days under 400w bulb. grown in ebb & flo system with coco - also used co2. plan to chop 60th day.


 *
Thats going to be some great smoke man 
*


----------



## fishindog (Sep 12, 2010)

This is an old grow but turned out pretty nice...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2010)

fishindog said:


> This is an old grow but turned out pretty nice...


What was the strain?I know it was something purple.


----------



## cnotejimi (Sep 12, 2010)

wow looks good im shopping for seeds and was just wanderin what strain is that


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 12, 2010)

cnotejimi said:


> wow looks good im shopping for seeds and was just wanderin what strain is that


Barney's Farm Violator Kush is like that, I've personally grown it.


----------



## hirez0 (Sep 12, 2010)

First grow. Enjoy


----------



## litljohn (Sep 12, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> First grow. Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1152609View attachment 1152604View attachment 1152606View attachment 1152610View attachment 1152612View attachment 1152605View attachment 1152607View attachment 1152614


looks pretty good for your first grow,the force is strong with you young skywalker,lol just kiddin.what strain is that?


----------



## hirez0 (Sep 12, 2010)

litljohn said:


> looks pretty good for your first grow,the force is strong with you young skywalker,lol just kiddin.what strain is that?


I don't know the strain only that it originated from a seed shop in Amsterdam. Any ideas?


----------



## TheRuiner (Sep 12, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> I don't know the strain only that it originated from a seed shop in Amsterdam. Any ideas?


Wow, great job, how'd you get them from seed to flower? Are all those plants from the same batch of seeds? If so you've definitely got some different phenotypes going on there at once...


----------



## hirez0 (Sep 12, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> Wow, great job, how'd you get them from seed to flower? Are all those plants from the same batch of seeds? If so you've definitely got some different phenotypes going on there at once...


The seeds came from two different mothers. I started them out in jiffy pellets and then transplanted into 44oz sonic cups(100% perlite). Once they were big enough those went into 2gallon hempy buckets. They vegged for 6 weeks under HPS and flowered for 9-12weeks. There were different taste/smell/highs from the plants but several were very similar. The two tall ones went into insane neverending sativa mode. These were grown with no pruning/toping/supercropping.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 13, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> First grow. Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1152609View attachment 1152604View attachment 1152606View attachment 1152610View attachment 1152612View attachment 1152605View attachment 1152607View attachment 1152614


looks good ill rep you when i get the chance.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 14, 2010)

im stoned and cant remember if i posted this before but i guess you are stoned too so you wont remember either, its the top off a thc bomb x bubblegum next to my 400 ballast,


----------



## odlaw (Sep 14, 2010)

dam thats a nice bud +rep for that one


----------



## del66666 (Sep 14, 2010)

cheers man, only got 2ft hi growing space, seems to make for some fat buds


----------



## sirwolf (Sep 17, 2010)

5 weeks 12/12 400whps


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 18, 2010)

Little Tommy said:


> Not sure if this would qualify as there is not much height but my
> scrog is under 400 watt HPS. Has a couple weeks to go and started
> flushing last night.


That looks like a great job there mate!


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 18, 2010)

del66666 said:


> im stoned and cant remember if i posted this before but i guess you are stoned too so you wont remember either, its the top off a thc bomb x bubblegum next to my 400 ballast,


very fooking nice!!!!! I'm stoned so did it weigh 177.9 or 17.79?


----------



## fishindog (Sep 19, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What was the strain?I know it was something purple.


That was bubbleberry


----------



## del66666 (Sep 20, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> very fooking nice!!!!! I'm stoned so did it weigh 177.9 or 17.79?


that would be 177.9 , total for plant was 336 ....


----------



## trailerparkboy (Sep 26, 2010)

Im planning my 3rd grow 2nd with my 400 and ive been trying to get some answers but having no luck but maybe this is a better thread

Anyway im goin to be getting a grow tent 54x54x84 inch and i wanna grow 6 plants(1 of each sour kush,vanilla kush,PPP,Blue Cheese,white Rhino,LSD...i wanna test stains so i can find my favorites already grown NL and Blue Diesel)

For veg i will have 400MH and (2) 8400 lumen cfls For flower 400HPS and (5) cfls puttin out a total of 37500 lumens im not trying to grow giants around 3ft probably does this sound ok for 6 plants?

Also heres some pics of my 1st 400 grow with (2)105 watt cfls for flower Blue Diesel


----------



## del66666 (Sep 26, 2010)

i reckon you need more for monsters, lovely bud there trailer.............


----------



## golddog (Sep 26, 2010)

trailerparkboy said:


> Im planning my 3rd grow 2nd with my 400 and ive been trying to get some answers but having no luck but maybe this is a better thread
> 
> Anyway im goin to be getting a grow tent 54x54x84 inch and i wanna grow 6 plants(1 of each sour kush,vanilla kush,PPP,Blue Cheese,white Rhino,LSD...i wanna test stains so i can find my favorites already grown NL and Blue Diesel)
> 
> ...


That's what I would do, grow 6 plants, try and keep them about 3 ft.

Good Luck


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 26, 2010)

Maybe another week or 2.
Frosty!!


----------



## trailerparkboy (Sep 26, 2010)

del66666 said:


> i reckon you need more for monsters, lovely bud there trailer.............


i know i wont get monsters im gonna keep them about 3 ft


----------



## trailerparkboy (Sep 26, 2010)

golddog said:


> That's what I would do, grow 6 plants, try and keep them about 3 ft.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks man im gonna give it a try i can always add more light if they arnt looking as good as id like


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 28, 2010)

This is my Critical Mass, under a 400w Dual spectrum lamp, a week after a horrible heat accident when she got burned and lost 2 of her 4 tops and a shit load of smaller bud sites  though she's recovered nicely now!

(an old picture at about week 2 of flower) now on week 4 and fattening up nicely!


----------



## Total Head (Sep 28, 2010)

here are some pics of my last harvest (satori) which was my first using the hps after only using floro in the past. the first pic is what they looked like right before they were flipped after a 32 day veg. keep in mind 2 of those weeks were vegged under cfl till i got the thing setup. my camera died toward the end of harvest but i tried to make a timeline. the last pic of the growing bud was at about 10 weeks flower and i let them go another week before chop. i also included a pic of some of the buds after they cured. they were topped once. just for comparison i threw in a pic of my current grow (the last pic) which was planted straight under the hps and knows no other light. the current crop is about the same age as the last crop was when it was flipped (the first pic). i obviously expect a much larger yeild from this new crop. last one was about 5.5 oz dry total off 4 plants. i had major heat issues because of the weather but winter's coming so no excuses on the new crop.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 28, 2010)

View attachment 1183249View attachment 1183247View attachment 1183246View attachment 1183248 Blue Dream Haze and God Bud. Week 8.


----------



## teryy (Sep 28, 2010)

hey gang..just joined the club 2weeks ago.was wondering if i should flower this plant now ww about 11' from soil fimed supercropped. toke some clones 1st time with 400 so wanna use it the right way. i heard a 400 is only good for 24'' at best. and i know ww will get a lil tall from what i see. if i can get a reply that would b greatView attachment 1183253View attachment 1183254


----------



## larc03 (Sep 28, 2010)

this is my first grow
im still setting up my closet
its 4'x2' an 5 ft from the light to the ground
dont know wat size pots to goe with ?
i know im using soil thoe forsuree


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2010)

teryy said:


> hey gang..just joined the club 2weeks ago.was wondering if i should flower this plant now ww about 11' from soil fimed supercropped. toke some clones 1st time with 400 so wanna use it the right way. i heard a 400 is only good for 24'' at best. and i know ww will get a lil tall from what i see. if i can get a reply that would b great


 

Heres mine at 16 weeks and about 42" They grew about 6" during flower.


----------



## Lowphat (Sep 28, 2010)

400W MH/HPS Bubblelicous & Master Kush going on 7 weeks





Low


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 29, 2010)

teryy said:


> hey gang..just joined the club 2weeks ago.was wondering if i should flower this plant now ww about 11' from soil fimed supercropped. toke some clones 1st time with 400 so wanna use it the right way. i heard a 400 is only good for 24'' at best. and i know ww will get a lil tall from what i see. if i can get a reply that would b great


Yeah WW does get a bit tall but the leaves are thinner so the lights go down a bit further, if it gets too tall just tie it down again, and if yo have a bunch of undeveloped buds at the bottom just harvest the top section of the plant and let the rest flower for another week or 2


----------



## teryy (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks box.. how tall would you say go with the 400


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 29, 2010)

how ever long you want to veg for  but for WW (I think its a more sativa'ish strain) i'd say about 20 - 30cm and LST it (my skunk plant went from about 30cm to about 90cm in 2 weeks of flower, had to tie it down like crazy)


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 29, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> how ever long you want to veg for  but for WW (I think its a more sativa'ish strain) i'd say about 20 - 30cm and LST it (my skunk plant went from about 30cm to about 90cm in 2 weeks of flower, had to tie it down like crazy)


Aaaah the inevitable stretch at onset of flowering, I currently have 8 Master Kush plants and 4 Laughing Buddha plants that I am going to LST this week, They have just finished that stretch and will be working on flowers now. They are 30" now and going to bend them over at around 12" so all those side branches come up and hopefully produce more than popcorn, I'll post pics as I go. Scrog here we come!!


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 29, 2010)

sweet XD shame my skunk turned out to be a bloke  lol LST is good 'cause it re-distributes hormones and makes the little off shoots act like main stems (i think) XD

thinkin about doing a stepped SCRoG for a perpetual grow soon


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 29, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> sweet XD shame my skunk turned out to be a bloke  lol LST is good 'cause it re-distributes hormones and makes the little off shoots act like main stems (i think) XD
> 
> thinkin about doing a stepped SCRoG for a perpetual grow soon


Im not entirely sure but I thought the only time those side branches act like main colas is when you actually break the stem as super cropping would do. I maybe wrong....


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 29, 2010)

lonleysmoka said:


> Im not entirely sure but I thought the only time those side branches act like main colas is when you actually break the stem as super cropping would do. I maybe wrong....



I suppose it all depends where you choose to bend the stem and which branches are at canopy level to compete for that top spot, I also think that any plant that has vegged for longer will adapt to this technique much better.


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 30, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> I suppose it all depends where you choose to bend the stem and which branches are at canopy level to compete for that top spot, I also think that any plant that has vegged for longer will adapt to this technique much better.


it's if you bend it pretty much parallel with the soil so its as near as 90degrees as makes no difference.


----------



## larc03 (Oct 1, 2010)

*t*his is my first grow
im still setting up my closet its 4'x2' an 5 ft from the light to the ground 
i know im using soil thoe forsuree 
dont know wat size pots to goe with ? 
plz plz really need any advice.? or anythink i need or can add to the setup?
View attachment 1188452


----------



## Ree0004 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey guys starting up my tent again i normaly use a 250w hps for bud but steped it up to 400w hps and thought i would ask if any one could give my a rough guss 
of how much bud i could produce in my tent ( sorry about the spelling ) the tent is  0.9m x 0.5m x1.6m im useing dwc growing 2 plants i just want somthing to go off any number would be great thanx heaps also i have no idea why my writing when purple


----------



## LetricBud (Oct 3, 2010)

larc03 said:


> *t*his is my first grow
> im still setting up my closet its 4'x2' an 5 ft from the light to the ground
> i know im using soil thoe forsuree
> dont know wat size pots to goe with ?
> ...



You have various containers placed above your light.

If any of those were to leak, or spill onto your light....that would be unfortunate. 

Try not to store liquids next to/above electrical things.


----------



## 619SixFour (Oct 3, 2010)

I used 2.5 ounces of medical grade herbs and another 2 ounces of trim to make around 8 grams of oil. 7 or so grams of Rick Simpson Oil and 1.4 grams of BHO or honey oil.
Pix comin up.



































THIS WAS.........










TURNED INTO THIS!




















This shit knocks you out! Great medicine!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 4, 2010)

Diesel>>>View attachment 1192779View attachment 1192778


----------



## conservermack (Oct 6, 2010)

This my first setup,simple but easy to take down, working very well, 6 weeks


----------



## conservermack (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice bds cant wait 4 my SD harvest !


----------



## LetricBud (Oct 6, 2010)

Hmm...i dunno about that honey oil. I know its really pure and all that....But it looks to me that you took a bunch of fine herbs and turned em into a very small amount of earwax. Lol.

Does it Equate? Like uhh... 2.5 ounces of Medicinal herb would medicate me for like...2-4 months. But that 8 grams of oil?...how long does that last?

And how much of it do you use for medicating?

Seems like a waste to me... 2.5 ounces is 70 grams...thats about 400-700 hits for me. So does that 8 grams produce the same amount of hits?


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Oct 6, 2010)

Started flowering today.


----------



## golddog (Oct 6, 2010)

conservermack said:


> This my first setup,simple but easy to take down, working very well, 6 weeksView attachment 1197156


It looks like you have an Air Cooled Hood. If you do, you can lower your light to about 4-6 inches from the top of the canopy.

I do, Good Luck


----------



## conservermack (Oct 6, 2010)

The blower only removes heat glass still kinda hot? maby I'll ery a little closer ? TY for the info


----------



## bongrippinbob (Oct 6, 2010)

conservermack said:


> The blower only removes heat glass still kinda hot? maby I'll ery a little closer ? TY for the info


Take the back of your hand and place it at canopy level. If its hot, the light is too close, if its warm you can get away with having there, but you would get the best results when it is like 85degrees at the most at canopy level.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 6, 2010)

gold[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 1197305[/ATTACH]dog;4736983]It looks like you have an Air Cooled Hood. If you do, you can lower your light to about 4-6 inches from the top of the canopy.
> 
> I do, Good Luck


 I'll try a little closer, worried about heat-blower removes heat only and I have a reguler fan blowing at floor ?


----------



## conservermack (Oct 6, 2010)

conservermack said:


> View attachment 1197306 I'll try a little closer, worried about heat-blower removes heat only and I have a reguler fan blowing at floor ?View attachment 1197302


 There I moved them up and we shal see Thanx4Help!


----------



## golddog (Oct 6, 2010)

conservermack said:


> There I moved them up and we shal see Thanx4Help!View attachment 1197340


That looks good. In the next day or so I'll post a picture of my 6 Ladies (5 Blue dream & 1 Bubba Kush) at 9 weeks of flower, with my 400 watt right down on them.

I also had to SuperCrop the Blue Dreams because they really grew and I wanted to keep the canopy below 4 feet.

I'll take some pics in the morning, they are sleeping right now


----------



## conservermack (Oct 6, 2010)

crop at 4 good idea Ill check pics 2marow


----------



## golddog (Oct 7, 2010)

conservermack said:


> crop at 4 good idea Ill check pics 2marow


Here is my 400 watt - close to the canopy

That's 5 Blue Dreams 9 week (going for 12) and 1 Bubba Kush in the middle.



The tomato cages are 33 inches high, I use them to keep everything from falling over. I then SuperCrop them to keep the canopy at about 4 feet.

The reason for keeping the light 4 inches from the top, is the penetration of a 400 watt only reaches down so far. I want maximum light on the buds.

If your lights are 13 inches from the top, you are only getting another 12 inches or so of penetration. 

Good Luck


----------



## conservermack (Oct 7, 2010)

golddog said:


> Here is my 400 watt - close to the canopy
> 
> That's 5 Blue Dreams 9 week (going for 12) and 1 Bubba Kush in the middle.
> 
> ...


 Very cool ! We are on the same page. I like the tomato cage idea, do to the fact of what a FAT set of bud's can do to a small plant. I will pick mine up today while plant's are small. I'm going to buy my indoor grow room this week (just smaller then a standard closet) and is compatable with my blower and 400 W light assy. ? I am a first time grower of "Medical" MJ and when should I cut the light's to 12 on 12 off to start the flowering ? and aprox. time to pick and dry? Thanx 4 hlp, more picture's after I up grade.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 7, 2010)

golddog said:


> Here is my 400 watt - close to the canopy
> 
> That's 5 Blue Dreams 9 week (going for 12) and 1 Bubba Kush in the middle.
> 
> ...


 Looks good! I will pick up cage's today and my indoor grow room later this week, send pics later after upgrades thanx4help


----------



## golddog (Oct 7, 2010)

conservermack said:


> <SNIP> I am a first time grower of "Medical" MJ and when should I cut the light's to 12 on 12 off to start the flowering ? and aprox. time to pick and dry? Thanx 4 hlp, more picture's after I up grade.<SNIP>


When you should cut over to 12/12 depends on the strain. What is it you are growing?

Same with the time to pick. 

If I am growing Blue dream, which more than doubled in size, flip at 18 inches (I flipped at 23 inches and had to SuperCrop). If you are growing an Indica, 24 inches or more.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 7, 2010)

golddog said:


> When you should cut over to 12/12 depends on the strain. What is it you are growing?
> 
> Same with the time to pick.
> 
> If I am growing Blue dream, which more than doubled in size, flip at 18 inches (I flipped at 23 inches and had to SuperCrop). If you are growing an Indica, 24 inches or more.


 I have 1 sour diesel @ 30" , 1 Blueberry @ 17.5" , 2 Hindu Skunk @ 17" each and 1 (They called Mass critt Skunk ,I call Mystery Skunk? ) @ 14". My first time growing and sure i'll be happy with any buds I can get and then inprove my likes and dislikes, amount to grow etc... this is for my personal medical use only. I can say it is a blast watching grow so well and fast too! Thanx4help.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 7, 2010)

What is "Super Crop" ? and I will have to "Google" to see what is "Indica" or otherwise ? TX4HLP.


----------



## golddog (Oct 7, 2010)

conservermack said:


> What is "Super Crop" ? and I will have to "Google" to see what is "Indica" or otherwise ? TX4HLP.


What is SuperCropping? It is used to control the height of your plants. Instead of topping (cutting off the top) you pinch the stem where you want to bend it. You pinch it hard enough to collapse the stem without breaking it. Look up SuperCropping on this site there are some tutorials.

What is indica? There are 2 main types of MJ plants "indica" and "sativa" and hybrids which are a cross of the 2 types. (Also look this up, it's something you want to know)

Indica has the broad leaf structure and if grown correctly is a real stoner high. they don't grow to fast and usually flower for 8-9 weeks.

Sativa is longer and thinner, gives the cerebral high, grows like a weed and finishes flower 9-12 weeks.

Hybrids - a cross between the 2. Usually grown for high yields and specific highs. usually reported like 60/40 Sativa/Indica.

So.... You could google the different strains you have going and see what they are and how they grow, or check it out on this site.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 7, 2010)

golddog said:


> What is SuperCropping? It is used to control the height of your plants. Instead of topping (cutting off the top) you pinch the stem where you want to bend it. You pinch it hard enough to collapse the stem without breaking it. Look up SuperCropping on this site there are some tutorials.
> 
> What is indica? There are 2 main types of MJ plants "indica" and "sativa" and hybrids which are a cross of the 2 types. (Also look this up, it's something you want to know)
> 
> ...


 Ok I need to do more home work! #$%^& I'll get back 2 u. Thanx4hlp.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 7, 2010)

conservermack said:


> Ok I need to do more home work! #$%^& I'll get back 2 u. Thanx4hlp.


 I'm back The Sour Diesel = Sativa 90%+Indica 10%... Bluberry= Indica 80%+Sativa 20%... Hindu Skunk= Sativa 30% + Indica 70%....... I guess i'll let the short ones grow up some more to catch up to the 30" Sour Diesel ?? I will look up SuperCropping next as an option on the Sour Diesel to manipulate untill the shortie's catch up. They all are growing so well i'm sure something will bud up by X-MASS. I should have grow room set up some time next week. THNX4HLP.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 7, 2010)

conservermack said:


> Ok I need to do more home work! #$%^& I'll get back 2 u. Thanx4hlp.


 I did it ! I watched a PWT Tutorial on SuperCroping. Well i'm talked out 4 now.I'll be back in a couple of day's to up date/pictures too. If you have anything to add , please do! THNX4HLP
.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 8, 2010)

conservermack said:


> I did it ! I watched a PWT Tutorial on SuperCroping. Well i'm talked out 4 now.I'll be back in a couple of day's to up date/pictures too. If you have anything to add , please do! THNX4HLP
> .


It's Friday morning and I am very happy to report that my first attempt at "Supercropping" is working well on my Sour Diedel ! All 6 branches I did yesterday afternoon have shown signs of recovery they have started to turnup and look strong, Woo Hoo ! THNX4HP.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 8, 2010)

conservermack said:


> It's Friday morning and I am very happy to report that my first attempt at "Supercropping" is working well on my Sour Diedel ! All 6 branches I did yesterday afternoon have shown signs of recovery they have started to turnup and look strong, Woo Hoo ! THNX4HP.


 Latist pictures, super crop after 24H's, and vent into/outof , Tent will b in 2marow. THNX$HLP : )


----------



## conservermack (Oct 8, 2010)

larc03 said:


> *t*his is my first grow
> im still setting up my closet its 4'x2' an 5 ft from the light to the ground
> i know im using soil thoe forsuree
> dont know wat size pots to goe with ?
> ...


Good start ? have battery smoke and heat alarm's a MUST good luck TNX$HLP


----------



## conservermack (Oct 9, 2010)

its been a couple of days, got tent up, easy and nice.Now just wait and TLC. THNX$HLP


----------



## pressDUCK (Oct 9, 2010)

NL from seed growing in FFOF FF Trio nute per scedule, 3 galllon grow bags. 400 watt MH until preflower then 400 HPS. Attempted FIM at 18". 21 Days from preflower:


----------



## conservermack (Oct 10, 2010)

pressDUCK said:


> NL from seed growing in FFOF FF Trio nute per scedule, 3 galllon grow bags. 400 watt MH until preflower then 400 HPS. Attempted FIM at 18". 21 Days from preflower:
> 
> View attachment 1202615View attachment 1202617View attachment 1202618View attachment 1202619


Nice baby bud's. What stran ? Sour Diesel ? THNX$HLP.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## pressDUCK (Oct 10, 2010)

conservermack said:


> Nice baby bud's. What stran ? Sour Diesel ? THNX$HLP.


 Thanks,

Northern lights. Pollinated a few sites with White Widow's that turned out to be males . Hope to find a decent cross with the seeds. The girl's all alone under that 400 hps, so I hope I get some weight to compensate for the dozen or so seedlings I managed to kill this time. (Last grow I killed all 15, so I'm doing better, lol)


----------



## grower001 (Oct 10, 2010)

it took me a while to find a thread like this for some reason. anyways give me some advice this is my setup in my basement 3 1/2' x 3 1/2' x 4' 400w hps homemade cool tube. the plan is take 6 clones flower for a month and take 6 new clones put them in. harvest the first 6 after 2 months than add another 6 for a total of 12 clones in at one time. the plants i have in now are bag seeds and im still vegging my train wreck and my NL there in there to in the 2 liter's. lights on for 18/6 untill the TW and NL are ready to take clones. please let me know if its worth to put clones in flower with 1-2 weeks of veg. how much possible yeild is there for a experienced grower ((not expert)) first time with hps previous perpetual grows were great with cfl's 

oh and the pic of the hole room is from 2 weeks ago bedore the cool tube or bigger plants haha please critic and give advise my goal was like 1oz a plant or a total of 6 oz per month. last 2 pic of previous grow


----------



## grower001 (Oct 10, 2010)

bump...........


----------



## conservermack (Oct 11, 2010)

LOOKS GOOD, A word of caution tho?do you have any issues with that duct tape on your bulb ? would not want any fire issues or melted tape or smoking of tape (unseen chemicals) weeping in your grow,also Battery op. smoke detector ? only $8.00 at Home Depot, EX-FIREFIGHTER. Otherwise plants look good. Signed i'm no expert. This is also my first 400W grow. THNX$HLP.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 11, 2010)

pressDUCK said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Northern lights. Pollinated a few sites with White Widow's that turned out to be males . Hope to find a decent cross with the seeds. The girl's all alone under that 400 hps, so I hope I get some weight to compensate for the dozen or so seedlings I managed to kill this time. (Last grow I killed all 15, so I'm doing better, lol)


 I also tell my wife I'm checking on the "Girl's"


----------



## grower001 (Oct 11, 2010)

hey thanks conserver


----------



## conservermack (Oct 12, 2010)

grower001 said:


> hey thanks conserver


 Any time, I moved things around a little, see pic's. One more thing ? all those powercables ? are u running a "surge protector" and have a "A,B,C,D" Fire extinguuisher ? Yak at ya later, signed "I'm no expert" I'll update pic's as I update my "safety" ya know "Practice what u preach" THNX$HLP.


----------



## dveight (Oct 12, 2010)

this is my first grow, 10 days in started from a purple kush clone

and all the wires are all tied up, that was just right after all the latest changes to the closet


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 12, 2010)

6 weeks into flowering. Partially scrog


----------



## 420God (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's my set-up, just got it up and running a week ago. Bagseed in it right now but WW and WC are going in soon.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Oct 12, 2010)

dveight said:


> this is my first grow, 10 days in started from a purple kush clone
> 
> and all the wires are all tied up, that was just right after all the latest changes to the closet


That baby looks healthy. You considered adding some supplemental lighting?


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Oct 12, 2010)

valuablevariable said:


> 6 weeks into flowering. Partially scrog


Holy fuck dude.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 12, 2010)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> Holy fuck dude.


 I only hope I have that kind of growth in my tent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAM THNX$HLP


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 12, 2010)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> Holy fuck dude.


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## 420God (Oct 12, 2010)

My bagseed looks so small. 

Nice grow valuablevariable, I hope to have the same.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice plants. Thems some fat colas.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 12, 2010)

valuablevariable said:


> 6 weeks into flowering. Partially scrog


 how much time to to go ? THNX$HLP


----------



## dveight (Oct 12, 2010)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> That baby looks healthy. You considered adding some supplemental lighting?


I was just thinking about this today actually. By supplemetal lighting do you mean like another light down closer to where the plant is like a CFL light??


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah. I've come to discover that CFLs used with HIDs can make all the difference in the world. But I think I posted that in the wrong thread. Yours look like theyre doing fine without them. still, could never hurt.


----------



## dveight (Oct 13, 2010)

awesome, no i love the input thank you. If I were to go this way and grab a CFL light what wattage should I get? Im not looking to drop to much more money so hopefully not to much wattage lol


----------



## sweetswisher (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm about to start a grow under a 400 hps in about a week hopefully gonna be growing sum aurora indica


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Oct 13, 2010)

They arent that expensive. You can get little clip light sockets with reflectors for under ten. As far as wattage, dont exceed what the socket recommends. Use Y adapters to add more bulbs. And the 'recommended' color is 6500K for veg and 2700K for flower. I like to mix it up. See my sig for example. I didnt add the HPS till flowering in mine though


----------



## grower001 (Oct 13, 2010)

hey *valuablevariable wut do you mean partially sog how long did you veg for?? im just starting my hps grow and using clones to harvest once a month and could use some advice in the right way to maximize my yeild and you look like you know a thing or too lol + rep and thanks for any help you can give
*


----------



## odlaw (Oct 13, 2010)

just turned my 400w baby to flower heres a couple pics


----------



## RJGrowOp (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey just getting my lighting equipment together. I have a 3X2 foot area powered by what you see below (all 400watt). Coming soon is a CAP lumesun reflector to finish it off...


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

RJGrowOp said:


> Hey just getting my lighting equipment together. I have a 3X2 foot area powered by what you see below (all 400watt). Coming soon is a CAP lumesun reflector to finish it off...
> 
> View attachment 1211461


 Welcome to the site. +rep for making the step towards self sufficiency.


----------



## dveight (Oct 14, 2010)

so today i made a few additions to my family the purp was getting lonely 
from left to right: chemdawg, Sam the Skunk Man Original Haze, and cali mist


----------



## rasputin71 (Oct 14, 2010)

I guess mine can fit in here. 


My first grow setup. No clue what I am doing yet so just growing some mystery seeds. 

Spent ~$1.2k at the grow store so far, and about $300 at Home Depot (50% parts, 50% tools I needed)

Flower Room:

34" x 40" x 6'
6" Lumenaire Reflector
400w Hortilux HPS Lamp
9" Hi-Velocity Fan
4" Fresh Air Intake
Room to add a few side CFL fixtures later, I hope

Veg Room:

40" x 48"+ x ~24" tall (under stairs)
6" Lumenaire Reflector
400w MH Lamp
150w Min-Sun HPS Ballast/Lamp (to help cover larger area)
4" Fresh Air Intake
2 x 400w Switchable Ballasts
6" Exhaust Fan 435 CFM (WYE to each hood)
9" Hi-Velocity Fan
Surge Strips, Timers, etc


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Oct 14, 2010)

I would personally use one of those extra hids in the flower room. But you definitely look like know what you are doing


----------



## rasputin71 (Oct 14, 2010)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> I would personally use one of those extra hids in the flower room. But you definitely look like know what you are doing


Not really, but I am a quick learner. It has been a bit of a hap-hazard process and I can see that now, thank you. I am pretty sure it is going to get some more adjustments and/or new fixtures later. I was considering a couple of CFL type fixtures on the sides/corners of the flower room for more wattage and full spectrum.

I was afraid of going with a 600w in the flower room because the washer uses the same circuit, but we ran laundry today and no problems. I am thinking now it will probably be best to shift the 6" hood in the flower room to the side a little with the addition of some new hooks, and move the 150w unit in to the flower room so I have 550w of HPS in flower and 400w of MH in Veg. I have enough height in the veg room, once I clean up my exhaust lines, that I can raise my light up and get enough coverage for vegging with the one fixture I think.

I could also just remove the 150w and upgrade the flower room with a 600w HPS ballast and new lamp (If I want to spend another $250+). I am sure there are times when I am going to need to start flowering with an HPS in the shorter room if my flower room is still full, so the 400w HPS lamp wont go to waste.

Pics of my first FIM which ended up with 3 top growths.


----------



## sweetswisher (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey I'm going to be growing sum aurora indica under one 400 watt hps and i have everything down but the best flowing nutrient Can anyone help me out on what would be the best flowering nutrient on aurora indica growing in soil? I was thinking about getting the fox farm 3 pack


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Oct 14, 2010)

If your worried about blowin circuits, add up all the watts you are using, including lights, pumps, fan... anything plugged into the circuit. Divide that by 110 (230 if in UK?). That number is your amps. If its over 15 theres a good chance youll trip the breaker.


----------



## LetricBud (Oct 15, 2010)

sweetswisher said:


> Hey I'm going to be growing sum aurora indica under one 400 watt hps and i have everything down but the best flowing nutrient Can anyone help me out on what would be the best flowering nutrient on aurora indica growing in soil? I was thinking about getting the fox farm 3 pack


Im using the Fox Farm Liquid trio right now....its decent stuff for the price. My criticisms are that they aren't 100% Organic, its hard to manage ph with them, and its easy to over-do them. But...im getting decent results.

If you're talking about the Solubles...Ive never used them. I hear they work just as good as any other expensive flowering supplement...And i do mean expensive ($100 for the solubles).

I'd look into some of the General Hydroponics' "General Organics" line. They have a supplement called "Bio Bud" that im looking into.


----------



## rasputin71 (Oct 15, 2010)

LetricBud said:


> .....
> I'd look into some of the General Hydroponics' "General Organics" line. They have a supplement called "Bio Bud" that im looking into.


These are the nutes I am using, as suggested by the local shop where I got my gear.

Last night was the first day of 12/12. *No photoshop cool filter on these pics, like I tried using last time.



It had one day of 15/9 when finishing my flower room. I have to shift em around today and redo part of the exhaust line, and add some hooks to the flower room so I can move the 150w HPS over there.

Here is the smaller topped plant. 



Here are some of the accidental FIM.


----------



## sweetswisher (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks letricbud ya i was talking about the fox farm liquid I don't really have 100 bucks to spend on the solubles. I'm also looking into jack's classic bloom booster, its cheap but I've seen good results from using only Jack's during flowering. I just got to decide on jack's or the fox farm trio. Also seen very nice results from the fox farm trio


----------



## BigBuds4me (Oct 17, 2010)

cool grow, i am using a dr80 grow tent, i am using ionic nutes and wondering if you have to add a big of grow nutes to counter the nitro problem how muc do you add when using the bloom aswell? its 7ml to a litre of water so i put 14ml into 2litres how much veg nutes could be added to it 1ml? 2 or what? anyone please, thanks, here is my grow 4 Big Bud


----------



## BigBuds4me (Oct 17, 2010)

heres my First grow with a Dr80 Grow Tent, 125RVK Fan, 5"Ducting 400w hps Cooltube seems to work really well, temps are fine never under 70F and never over 76, i got 4 clones off a friend, they are Big Bud!

View attachment 1217381View attachment 1217382View attachment 1217383View attachment 1217384


----------



## Flo Grow (Oct 17, 2010)

*3 JillyBeans*
*3 Elite Ultimate Chem 08's*
*Two 12gal Igloo Marine coolers w/ 3 plants each*
*400w Hortilux and Sun System Yield Master II Supreme hood.*
*Ambient temps 82F - 83F*
*Rez temps 64F*

*Harvested the only Indica dom pheno JillyBean last night.*
*Total wet weight = 172.39 grams*
*2 more to go over the next 2 nights.*
*The 1st and 2nd pic are the same 4 colas, which was the Indica dom JillyBean.*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 17, 2010)

Flo Grow said:


> *3 JillyBeans*
> *3 Elite Ultimate Chem 08's*
> *Two 12gal Igloo Marine coolers w/ 3 plants each*
> *400w Hortilux and Sun System Yield Master II Supreme hood.*
> ...


Looking good.The ultimate chem is that from elite genetics?


----------



## Flo Grow (Oct 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking good.The ultimate chem is that from elite genetics?


*Thanks !*
*It is the one and the same from Elite Genetics.*
*Wish I had more Elite or Cali Connection gear to try.*
*Got 30 S1 beans, and have 27 left ! lol*
*That's them standing at 3ft tall on the left of my JillyBeans.*
*Hit my "1st DWC" link below to see the WHOLE grow.*
*LOTS of bud porn throughout too !!*


----------



## conservermack (Oct 17, 2010)

Some new pictures. I got two small 2 speed fan's inside now. I had a moinor "Spider Mite" issue, washed plant's with fresh water in bath tub, helped a lot. I bought this bottle of fert, any one out there ever use it? The big leaves is the "Blueberry" very healthy. The Mid size is the "sour Diesel" and the small is the "Hindu Skunk" I'm in my first week of flower and light's at 12/12 with the new($$$) bulb a "HORTILUX" Super HPS. I would like any help with anything you see? This is my first grow , GO 400. THNX$HLP


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 18, 2010)

Think I need to replace my sunmaster 400 hps bulb worked out it done 1000 hrs ish. 
How long do you guys run them before replacing ?
and if I do should I stick with Sunmaster or give Growlux or Phillips a try?


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 18, 2010)

Looking for the best possible don't mine paying


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Think I need to replace my sunmaster 400 hps bulb worked out it done 1000 hrs ish.
> How long do you guys run them before replacing ?
> and if I do should I stick with Sunmaster or give Growlux or Phillips a try?


I usually switch after 2 harvests.Up next i will try a cmh bulb i think phillips make that.


----------



## rasputin71 (Oct 18, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> new guy25 said:
> 
> 
> > Think I need to replace my *sunmaster *400 hps bulb worked out it done 1000 hrs ish.
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/355137-think-your-bulb-doesnt-matter.html


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Oct 18, 2010)

Id be doin a lot better if mine were thriving like a lot of your guy's (especially Flo's). 

Here she is two weeks into flowering.

View attachment 1219291

P.S. +rep if you know why my tips are curling. Thought it was PH but Im about 5.5-6.


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 18, 2010)

Im currently using a duel spec 400 hps by sunmaster and need to replace soon. Just spotted this on ebay>
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/400-watt-HPS-h...item20ac970ff7
I only wanna flower with it No vegging so dont Think I need blue spec?
Any good what do your think?​


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 18, 2010)

7 weeks


----------



## odlaw (Oct 18, 2010)

yummy
nice bud porn man keep up the good work


----------



## conservermack (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm 1 week into flower and j u s t startin to see change!! Is this flowering stuuff any good .I payed for it already, not too much.


----------



## SteveDaSavage (Oct 19, 2010)

Recently joined the 400w club. Now using a 400w HPS


----------



## rasputin71 (Oct 19, 2010)

Is this one a male?? 




This one looks much better, imo.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 19, 2010)

White Widow at 4 weeks, going into 12/12 as soon as a finish this bag of GDP, which could be another week before I finish this sheeetttt.
BA-Zinga!!!!


----------



## Pureblood89 (Oct 19, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> Is this one a male??
> 
> View attachment 1221449View attachment 1221453View attachment 1221454View attachment 1221455View attachment 1221456
> 
> ...


looks like it


----------



## dangledo (Oct 19, 2010)

WestronLighting said:


> Hey ! Still getting used to the format as this is my first posting on the site. Anyhow, my fathers company (Westron Lighting Corp.)actually invented the "wonderlight". We 100% guarantee growth in your plant. No BS!, If your not impressed with the Wonderlight after 45 days of use, we will refund your money.
> 
> All the specs & info needed:http://www.westronlighting.com/wonderlite.htm
> Or call us directly to discuss the best lighting arrangement for your growing needs
> ...


all you have here is a guaranteed piece of shit.


----------



## Hypocrisy (Oct 19, 2010)

I was just down at the Long Beach indoor growing Convention and saw a bunch of the Bulb companies. Sun Pulse was by far the most impressive, even better than Eye Hortilux. In this months issue of High Times there's even an article from Nikko interviewing a rep for Eye and he even admits Sun Pulse bulbs were the only ones that performed in all of their tests. I personally have used the Hortilux bulbs and thought they were the best, but I'd say check those out. I'm thinking about switching this time around.

On a side note if anyone has a growing convention near them coming up I highly recommend they go. I heard thru a friend that the one in Long Beach was happened and decided to check it out last minute (I even dragged my girlfriend). Ticket was $10 and I ended up walking out with 5 bags full of samples. Probably about $700 in nutrients and crap like that. Now I just gotta figure out what to use!


----------



## TheRuiner (Oct 19, 2010)

SteveDaSavage said:


> Recently joined the 400w club. Now using a 400w HPS


Sickem boy


----------



## Each One Teach One (Oct 20, 2010)

after this grow my 400 watt will be replaced with a 1000 so heres to her last grow.


----------



## MomaPug (Oct 20, 2010)

Afghooey and Matanuska Thunderfuck 3 weeks before harvest.

MH 250 for veg and HPS 400 for bud.


----------



## conservermack (Oct 20, 2010)

rasp[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 1223324[/ATTACH]utin71;4790946]Is this one a male??
> 
> View attachment 1221449View attachment 1221453View attachment 1221454CONFIG]1221455[/ATTACH]View attachment 1221456
> 
> ...


----------



## LetricBud (Oct 20, 2010)

Hypocrisy said:


> Sorry about the crappy cell phone pics. Made a ton of mistakes and learned a lot about pH... Total harvest was 354 grams.



You just made one more mistake....very big.

Cell phone pics.....Never, EVER, post Pics from a cell phone.... Why?

Because they contain "Exif" data which tells you almost everything about the camera. (type, settings, brand, etc...)

But they can also contain GPS info, depending upon what type of phone camera.

I ran your pictures through an exif program, and was able to pinpoint your exact location when these were taken. 

You live in an Apartment building right on the freeway in LA.



Please...Dont ever post pictures taken from cell phones guys...we dont need anyone getting busted.


----------



## lotsOweed (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh shit hahaha


----------



## AKRevo47 (Oct 20, 2010)

CAP 400W HPS/MH with LumenAire 6 Reflector

View attachment 1224113


----------



## conservermack (Oct 21, 2010)

AKRevo47 said:


> CAP 400W HPS/MH with LumenAire 6 Reflector
> 
> View attachment 1224113


 This is my 400 set up and it's just starting to flower. I'm picking up my filter tomarrow and was not sure how to or what it would look like installed. Cool picture, answered my question's. I'll show mine installed after I update. THNX$HLP.


----------



## dveight (Oct 21, 2010)

LetricBud said:


> You just made one more mistake....very big.
> 
> Cell phone pics.....Never, EVER, post Pics from a cell phone.... Why?
> 
> ...


WTF thats insane, i had no idea about that.... time to go buy a real camera now


----------



## LetricBud (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea....maybe there should be a sticky somewhere titled "Do Not Post Cell Phone pics"

the "exif" thing has put alot of people in jail and such...I had to call him out, so that others learn.


----------



## corÃºm (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's me, week 6 of flowering (5 for some)

400w hps, 430w sunagro 

so glad i went with this 400w instead of a bunch of CFL's


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 22, 2010)

LetricBud said:


> You just made one more mistake....very big.
> 
> Cell phone pics.....Never, EVER, post Pics from a cell phone.... Why?
> 
> ...


Holy shit.. Plz tell me how you did that , what exif program...thanks


----------



## bigsourD (Oct 22, 2010)

iPhone's do that, and let you know that they do it. So that's why I stopped.


----------



## LetricBud (Oct 22, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Holy shit.. Plz tell me how you did that , what exif program...thanks



Just look up "exif viewer" or "exif Data viewer"


The one i use is really simple, and works well. its called "Jeffrey's Exif Viewer"

It works with almost every image....Sometimes it wont read images that are on certain websites, so you'll need to Download the picture, then view it from file.


----------



## lotsOweed (Oct 22, 2010)

AKRevo47 said:


> CAP 400W HPS/MH with LumenAire 6 Reflector
> 
> View attachment 1224113


Very nice setup. How do you like that reflector? I was goin to go wit that one or the 8in one because its almost 10inches wider


----------



## conservermack (Oct 23, 2010)

2 week's into flower +-, first time grower, how much longer anyone 8 wks 10 wks ???


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 23, 2010)

damn thread, its been a while since iver been here, good to see the 400 users are still puttin in werk. Hahahha, check back about 97 pages, my grow wen it was a lil baby! LoL

cant run with yall now tho, my 400 has been retired to VEG, and now use 600 and a 400 for flowering....it was quite the change.


----------



## i8urbabi (Oct 23, 2010)

HydroFarm Radiant 6 Air Cooled Hood & 400w Lumatek ballast

First grow with HPS. Ill tell you what.. its bright as hell. Went from CFL to this and wow instant results that smash on the CFLs.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 23, 2010)

i8urbabi said:


> View attachment 1228491
> HydroFarm Radiant 6 Air Cooled Hood & 400w Lumatek ballast
> 
> First grow with HPS. Ill tell you what.. its bright as hell. Went from CFL to this and wow instant results that smash on the CFLs.


Thats why there are so many people using hps.


----------



## rasputin71 (Oct 23, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats why there are so many people using hps.


I already want to upgrade my flower room from 400w to a 600w.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Oct 23, 2010)

i8urbabi said:


> View attachment 1228491
> HydroFarm Radiant 6 Air Cooled Hood & 400w Lumatek ballast
> 
> First grow with HPS. Ill tell you what.. its bright as hell. Went from CFL to this and wow instant results that smash on the CFLs.


Are you going to use those CFLs as supplemental lighting?


----------



## conservermack (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## conservermack (Oct 25, 2010)

conservermack said:


> View attachment 1231504View attachment 1231503View attachment 1231491View attachment 1231490View attachment 1231489View attachment 1231488


I saked if anyone used these ? no responce so I thought I would and let every one know how it works the pitures above are after 1 dose, yesterday. I will update weekly and we will see how it goes ?The products I am using are all "Earth Juice" line consisting of "Catalyst" "Surgar Peak" "Assist" "Microblast" and " Meta-K" see ya in a week and through to harvest,dry and....


----------



## AKRevo47 (Oct 25, 2010)

You should start a journal, bruh!


----------



## conservermack (Oct 25, 2010)

AKRevo47 said:


> You should start a journal, bruh!


 I think I will once I figure out how, signed newbie THANX$HLP


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 1, 2010)

9 weeks flowering under 400w hps


----------



## arik maso (Nov 1, 2010)

here's a canopy shot of my 400w hps grow in a 2 by 2 ft closet. pic taken a few days ago. there's pineapple trainwreck and a few others


----------



## del66666 (Nov 4, 2010)

bubblebomb


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Nov 4, 2010)

Been on HPS for 4 weeks.


----------



## Flo Grow (Nov 6, 2010)

del66666 said:


> bubblebomb


*+REP on that shit !*
*Who's the breeder and where did you cop the beans/clones ?*


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 6, 2010)

del66666 said:


> bubblebomb


That shit was grown under a 400 watter?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 6, 2010)

Who's the breeder and where did you cop the beans/clones 

hi flo grow, i crossed a thc bomb mother with a bubblegum from marijuana nl and ended up with bubblegum..... stinks to hell


----------



## del66666 (Nov 6, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> That shit was grown under a 400 watter?


yeah man under a 400 watt dual spec hps in a smallish cab, also got a 250 along side for newer plants


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweet dude.+rep to ya for that bubble bomb bud.


----------



## conservermack (Nov 6, 2010)

Another 10 days of flower 4 my "Blusberry Kush" see ya in a week or so and smoke 4 TG or XMASS ?


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 13, 2010)

heyy every1. jsut ordered my 400 watt HPS a few days ago. should be here on monday. im finishing up my Floja (flo x double purple doja) that has 1-2 weeks left.. a full moon thats 2 weeks into flowering.. a Chronic that ill be flwoering on monday.. and in vegging for hte lineup is a full moon clones.. 2 aurora indicas... and 1 sensi start. click on my journal to check it out. but just wanted to join the thread now that i finally have an HPS


----------



## del66666 (Nov 13, 2010)

bubblebomb and white widow skunk


----------



## themoose (Nov 13, 2010)

that looks DELICIOUS, whose genetics is that?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 14, 2010)

themoose said:


> that looks DELICIOUS, whose genetics is that?


seeds came from marijuana nl, bubblebomb was a cross i did between thc bomb and bubblegum, the white widow skunk are looking good for the cheap price i paid, will def be getting more.


----------



## odlaw (Nov 14, 2010)

heres a couple pics of my ice kush under a 400w almost into its 6th week

View attachment 1267438View attachment 1267436


----------



## del66666 (Nov 14, 2010)

nice looking crop odlaw.............


----------



## odlaw (Nov 14, 2010)

del66666 said:


> nice looking crop odlaw.............


cheers man 
i very happy with it being my first ever grow


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 24, 2010)

What up everybody this is my NL5 @ 42 days in flower. I'm using a 400 Watt MH Sun Pulse bulb rated @ 3000K. It's fairly new on the market and they claim it's equal to or better than an EYE Hortilux bulb. This is fairly new technology so I thought I would give it a try. So far so good the ladies are coming right along.Enjoy.
View attachment 1288053View attachment 1288050View attachment 1288065View attachment 1288036View attachment 1288060View attachment 1288066View attachment 1288057View attachment 1288054View attachment 1288051View attachment 1288063View attachment 1288037View attachment 1288061View attachment 1288034View attachment 1288058View attachment 1288068View attachment 1288055View attachment 1288052View attachment 1288064View attachment 1288062View attachment 1288049View attachment 1288035View attachment 1288059View attachment 1288067View attachment 1288056


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Nov 25, 2010)

400W Eye Hortilux with supplemental CFLs


----------



## #1accordfamily (Nov 25, 2010)

what are some good flowering mh bulbs out there that dont need pluse start? or how could i turn my light into a pluse start ballast?


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 25, 2010)

*What is the difference between probe-start and pulse-start lamps?*

Traditional metal halide (MH) lamps use probe-start technology. Three electrodes are present in the arc tube of a probe-start MH lamp: a starting probe electrode and two operating electrodes (see Figure 2). To start the lamp, a discharge is created across a small gap between the starting probe electrode (also called the starter electrode) and the operating electrode. Electrons then jump across the arc tube to the other operating electrode to help start the lamp. Once the lamp is started, a bi-metal switch removes the starting probe electrode from the circuit.
Figure 2. Probe-start and pulse-start technologies




Each time a MH lamp is turned on, tungsten sputters from the electrodes. Over the lamp life, this tungsten can cause the arc tube wall to blacken, thus reducing performance of the lamp. 
Pulse-start MH lamps do not have the starting probe electrode (Figure 2). Instead they have a high-voltage ignitor that works with the ballast to start the lamp using a series of high-voltage pulses (typically 3 to 5 kilovolts). Without the probe electrode, the amount of pinch (or seal) area at the end of the arc tube is reduced, which results in a reduced heat loss. Furthermore, using an ignitor with a lamp reduces the tungsten sputtering by heating up the electrodes faster during starting. Warm-up time is also reduced. Pulse-start technology was developed to increase lamp life and to have both the energy efficacies of high-pressure sodium (HPS) lamps and the desirable color characteristics of MH lamps. 
Pulse-start technology is not new; it has been available in low-wattage MH systems for years. Manufacturers claim that pulse-start systems achieve the following: 


Provide longer lamp life of up to 50% over traditional MH lamps.
Increase lumen maintenance by up to 33% (see the lumen maintenance section of "What are some important characteristics of MH lamps?").
Provide better cold starting capability-these lamp-ballast systems will start at temperatures as low as -40°C (-40°F)
Allow faster starting when cold, shorter warm-up times, and a faster restrike (re-start).
 Table 1 compares the probe-start and pulse-start lamps and presents some of their important characteristics such as lamp life, initial light output, mean light output, ballast type, and color. Each lamp described in the table represents a category of products by that manufacturer, not single products. For the revision of this publication, NLPIP tested eight groups of six lamps each, representing four types of MH lamps. Comparisons were made between 320 W pulse-start and 400 W probe-start MH lamps, as well as between 250 W pulse-start and 250 W probe-start MH lamps.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 25, 2010)

#1accordfamily said:


> what are some good flowering mh bulbs out there that dont need pluse start? or how could i turn my light into a pluse start ballast?


Pulse start bulbs were designed to work with digital ballasts.


----------



## redrum83420 (Nov 30, 2010)

hi guys. i got my first 400 watt mh the other day. is hooked up and running 18/6. the only thing is im having heat issues now. i have a lowe's 6 inch inline fan and a crapy ghetto build reflector. how many cfm do i need to keep the temp down in my closet? my closet is about 85 cubic feet. im using the bottom 3 feet for something else. so my plants are about in the middle verticly. do i have to get them closer to the floor? or do i need a better hood and inline fan? thank you for any help.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds like you need a better hood and an inline fan. Also I think we have a similar grow space. Check out my sig if you need some Idea's.


----------



## redrum83420 (Nov 30, 2010)

how many cfm inline fan do i need for my closet? i'm going to make a better hood as soon as i save some money up, or make a cool tube. just need to find a place that sells the glass cheap.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 30, 2010)

Well I use a 530 CFM inline for mine, plus two 60 CFM hydrofarm blowers. If you want to make a cool tube you can find the glass you need here.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p4712.m570.l1313&_nkw=bake+around&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Also here is decent tutorial on how to make one.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/121080-diy-cool-tube-how.html

Or I've seen some people use hurricane glass for oil lamps to make cool tubes.


----------



## redrum83420 (Nov 30, 2010)

wow that is exactly what i was looking for. only one problem. my 400 watt mh bulb is about 5" wide. i dont see a 6" or bigger round tube. thank you. + rep


----------



## golddog (Nov 30, 2010)

Bubba Kush out for a walk and water.

View attachment 1297399

The tallest is 19 inches.


----------



## redrum83420 (Nov 30, 2010)

should i look for a 6" or 7" round glass? or make a hood using some type of flat glass or lexan on the bottom?


----------



## TheRuiner (Nov 30, 2010)

redrum83420 said:


> should i look for a 6" or 7" round glass? or make a hood using some type of flat glass or lexan on the bottom?


http://htgsupply.com/Product-CoolTube-6in-Reflector.asp

Here dude, 99 bucks plus shipping, 6" cool tube. Booya.


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 30, 2010)

My 6" air-cooled hood with tempered glass was only $125 or so from the local over-priced hydro shop.


----------



## redrum83420 (Nov 30, 2010)

well checked what i had for money and had a little more then i thought (for once) so i went to my local hydroponic shop and bought a sunspot6 reflector. i changed the cord to the socket tho because i have a old mag ballast. so it was easyer then cutting the brand new cord. i'll keep it just in case i need it or buy a better ballast. here it is:


----------



## sparkabowl (Nov 30, 2010)

Not necessarily proud, but joyous indeed. Here's my crowded homemade 2'x3' grow armoire under a 400w HPS (yeah, sorry 'bout the yellow pic, at least it's not full of lines) under 6" air cooled hood. I have 1 J-1, which is the stretchy girl in the back, and 3 purple kush diesel. The J-1 is the bomb, def after work smoke, took one hit before I started this post and am having trouble typing. My first time with the PKD, hope it turns out nicely. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 30, 2010)

redrum83420 said:


> well checked what i had for money and had a little more then i thought (for once) so i went to my local hydroponic shop and bought a sunspot6 reflector. i changed the cord to the socket tho because i have a old mag ballast. so it was easyer then cutting the brand new cord. i'll keep it just in case i need it or buy a better ballast. here it is:
> View attachment 1298317View attachment 1298318


Hell yeah, that's what you need right there. I just bought a new hood myself but I got to wait on the delivery.


----------



## redrum83420 (Nov 30, 2010)

i would have rather made my own air cooled hood but its worth the 130 plus tax. i needed it real bad. doing temp test now with new hood and 6" lowe's inline fan. but i dont think the lowe's inline fan is going to cut it.


----------



## blaze831 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Chronic just set up my htg 400watt with agro light for added blue spectrum, till now ive been using merc. vapor, cfl's and daytime sunlight, lot o work, not bad results. This will be my first completely indoor grow. Space is limited, grow area is 4'x5'. Normaly I would do 6 clones and would veg 4 to 6 weeks bofore flowering 8 to 10 weeks would yeild approx.2.5 oz. each. I'm trying a different approach to try to max my space. after my cuts finish rooting i'm gonna try to fit 20 clones.Ill veg. for 1 maybe 2 weeks then 12/12 hoping to get around 1oz.each .Wish me luck ill keep you posted. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## odlaw (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all
heres a couple pics of my 400w baby 
shes starting her 8th week


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 1, 2010)

^^^^ beautiful baby's. sorry to ask guy's i know you've been asked like 1MILLION time but i need your help. i posted a thread about the heat issue im having. a bunch of view but not even a single reply so far. the closet is about 85 cubic feet. i have a 160 cfm still air inline fan pulling threw a air cooled hood. the light is about 3 feet away from my plants and still staying in the 80's. what do yall suguest to fix my issue? so i dont have to keep my closet door open about a foot. i would love a air chiller or portable a/c but, i have $120 left on my paypal account to hopefuly fix this issue before my seeds from attitude get here. thank you for any help.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 1, 2010)

440W HPS, 412W CFL


----------



## golddog (Dec 1, 2010)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> 440W HPS, 412W CFL


Good use of the CFL's - the plant looks great. 

I also use CFL's with my 400 watt. It's an easy addition for me. 

Good Grow


----------



## Pureblood89 (Dec 1, 2010)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> 440W HPS, 412W CFL


looks tasty, what strain?


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 1, 2010)

Night shade


----------



## odlaw (Dec 1, 2010)

redrum83420 said:


> ^^^^ beautiful baby's. sorry to ask guy's i know you've been asked like 1MILLION time but i need your help. i posted a thread about the heat issue im having. a bunch of view but not even a single reply so far. the closet is about 85 cubic feet. i have a 160 cfm still air inline fan pulling threw a air cooled hood. the light is about 3 feet away from my plants and still staying in the 80's. what do yall suguest to fix my issue? so i dont have to keep my closet door open about a foot. i would love a air chiller or portable a/c but, i have $120 left on my paypal account to hopefuly fix this issue before my seeds from attitude get here. thank you for any help.


 i was having the same probs with my cooltube what i did was put the fan the end (where the duct meets the opening in the wall/roof) and i have it blowing air through the tube rather than pulling it through
temps are good now just make sure you put a filter of some description or something similar otherwise it will pull some dust through and dirty your tube


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 1, 2010)

odlaw said:


> i was having the same probs with my cooltube what i did was put the fan the end (where the duct meets the opening in the wall/roof) and i have it blowing air through the tube rather than pulling it through
> temps are good now just make sure you put a filter of some description or something similar otherwise it will pull some dust through and dirty your tube


my fan is about 1/3 the way threw my exhaust dusting. its a lowe's 6" 160cfm inline fan. i have a small 6" clip fan in front of my 5" intake hole. the exhaust is ran to the bottom of my closet door. the door is shut to the hose and the temp is staying about 82-84 degrees. i put a blanket over the door and had just the exhaust vent sticking out and the temps started to climb again.


----------



## sweetswisher (Dec 3, 2010)

anybody How do i give people rep lmao sorry im a newb.


----------



## sweetswisher (Dec 3, 2010)

and I got sum 6 in babies Im putting under a 400 watt hps How far should i keep the reflector from the plants? thanks


----------



## convict156326 (Dec 3, 2010)

what strains are they? and what was your weight?


----------



## odlaw (Dec 3, 2010)

sweetswisher said:


> anybody How do i give people rep lmao sorry im a newb.


at the bottom left corner below the avatar of the post/person u want to rep is a lil star click on that leave a comment if ya like then just click add to rep


----------



## sweetswisher (Dec 4, 2010)

dam it was that easy. i guess im not suprised thanks odlaw


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## odlaw (Dec 4, 2010)

man those buds look tasty assasinofyouth420
+rep


----------



## golddog (Dec 4, 2010)

sweetswisher said:


> anybody How do i give people rep lmao sorry im a newb.


On the bottom of each post you will see 3 things in the lower left corner.

Journal this Post a STAR (click on the star to give rep) and a Yield sign


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 4, 2010)

odlaw said:


> man those buds look tasty assasinofyouth420
> +rep


Thanks man. Its nothing like yours though. How many lights are you using?


----------



## odlaw (Dec 4, 2010)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> Thanks man. Its nothing like yours though. How many lights are you using?


1 400w mh retro fit for veg then i swap it out for a 400w hps for flower
only got 1 plant in there at moment as it was my first grow but i got 2 more to go in (icky clone and a ww)when she done hopefully the ww is female fingers crossed lol
im redesigning my cupboard a lil and putting everything outside the room (ie: reservoir etc)


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 5, 2010)

Day 58..........


----------



## meezy4tw (Dec 14, 2010)

So, this is my first 400 watt grow AND its also the first time trying the scrog method, I've been using a 250 watt until recently. 
Be warned the scrog I have is nothing more than an old guineau pig cage thats been taken apart, and it was honestly just a quick made one. (fucking ghetto style lol)
My question is, I have these 2 plants right now in my closet, and I'm second guessing on when I should flower them. Both are a sativa strain called green crack, I'm sure some of you may have heard of it.
I currently have them on the 18/6 veg schedule.
The one on the right is 18 inches tall
the one on the left is at 17 inches both of them are in 5 gallon pots of FFOF, but the pot on the right is shorter and a bit wider, the one on the left is taller.
I was thinking I might let them veg for another 3-4 weeks but do you guys think they'll get to big by then? so far they've been growing 3/4's of an inch per day.
But on the other hand I'm thinking I should start the 12/12 within 2 weeks beacuse they are sativas, and will probably stretch. I was origianlly wanting them to be around 2 or 3 feet under that screen but like I said I'm not sure.





Help? Suggestions? Much appreciated in advance.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 14, 2010)

First successful 400W grow. Still dont have a dry weight.


----------



## LetricBud (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright...guess ill post up my 400w experience.

Started in August, chopped in December. Had 3 in there...one is still going 'cause it's a heavy sativa. But the two that were chopped are Blueberry.



















Got 600g wet, about 5 oz dry from a single 400w HPS. Used a Galaxy Electronic Ballast, Standard Spectrum bulb, and FF base nutes with Kool-Bloom additive. 

0.5 g per watt in a 3x3x6.5 tent is pretty good.

This is good medicine.


----------



## arik maso (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice harvest letricbud


----------



## LetricBud (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks...The first two pics are about Week 4...they tripled in size the next 4 weeks after that. I cut at day 60 of flowering...prolly should have let her go 65-70, but the bud is good...been dryed and cured for 2 weeks.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 15, 2010)

that some good looks meds


----------



## convict156326 (Dec 15, 2010)

hey whats up. i just got my system, just set it up and have seeds in, and a few sadsad ladies that are probably gonna get culled when i need the room. actually growing 3 feminized Labella Strawberry, 2 cColombian red which is an AF, and one jackie o, or twogg havent decided yet. its my first grow indoors, super exited, i know theres a few thonkgs i need to get still, but its a start. heres some pics sand ill keep adding new ones once we get some sprouts. my prob is that i only have the 400 mh/hps, no flourecents, and only 3 cfl lights. gonna be using co2 later on, my temps are pretty high. trying lst on one of the sacrifices am i doing it right though? those plants sat inside a lakefront glass and only got am sun then got that sun as the temps averaged 58 f till i put em under the 400. any advice/ expierience especially on venting heat would be amazin.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 15, 2010)

i would use your 8" inline fan for a exhaust fan, and hook it up to your hood if you can.


----------



## sparkabowl (Dec 15, 2010)

I use an inline 6 inch for exhaust. I've heard those boosters don't move much air, but I've never tried one. My fan is overkill most the time, but that's OK because I can throttle it down ans keep quiet.

It looks like you can lower your light to me, if it is indeed up high like that.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 15, 2010)

i use a 160cfm inline from lowe's right now to pull air threw my sunspot6. it stays about 78-82 in my closet. depending on the outside temp, and whether i pull cool air from bathroom or cold air threw bathroom window. ive had my 400 watt mh 10" from my plants and no problem. most the time i just keep my light about 20" from tops of plans and dont worry about the temp climbing on me.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Here are my girls at day 50 of flowering so far so good i figure a few more weeks at least...SB is # 1 and 3 The SDG is #2


----------



## odlaw (Dec 19, 2010)

just pulled my first plant she is hangin up 400w coco

View attachment 1334000View attachment 1334001


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 19, 2010)

odlaw said:


> just pulled my first plant her she is hangin up 400w coco
> 
> View attachment 1334000View attachment 1334001


very nice harvest bro


----------



## odlaw (Dec 19, 2010)

redrum83420 said:


> very nice harvest bro


cheers man
im pretty proud of it being my first grow 
its nice to have somewhere to show her off


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 20, 2010)

hell yea. or get help when you need it.


----------



## CultivationArt (Dec 20, 2010)

hers mine, 16 days flower, lavender, and gods gift


----------



## Tonaloc989 (Dec 22, 2010)

just started my first grow under a 400w MH. I'm Glad to see 400w will get me a decent yield. got 3 pk clones. grow journal is in the sig. i'm sure i could use all the help i can get


----------



## dangledo (Dec 23, 2010)

SSH and a bubble gum. 7 oz total from a 400watt bulb, bulbs 5th grow, haze reacted well to the old bulb. Didnt have a lot of time to do much in the last couple months, with work and two vacations!! the ssh took 12 weeks, the bubblegum 8, flowered 1 week after root. Timed it to harvest both. I recently bought two aircooled hoods, 1 new hortilux 430, and chrome dome with 2 grows old. as Im gonna go RDWC after the holidays.
4 white russian clones in flower now, rooted 2 weeks, transpalnt into 2gal and 3 gal containers (experiment). Flowered 1 week after transplant. Currently 3weeks flower, pics are 10 days flower. no pics yet- 2 s.s. ak47 seedlings 2 days out of the ground. 24 hours both seeds popped, 48 hours later, out of the soil!!!

Iso hash, 1.5 oz SSH small buds. around 4 grams. makes you look out your windows and your heart race.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Dec 24, 2010)

just got a 400 w hps. hopefully i can be an official member of the 400 club soon! check out where im at in my sig! started flowering today!


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 24, 2010)

I got to get in on this, I just harvested this KandyKush "11 weeks Flowering" Under a 250 watt MH and 200 watts of cfl's!!! Picking up my 400hps for next grow but I figured you guys would like and technically I am running about 400 watts 
View attachment 1342404View attachment 1342400
Some of the Harvest pics.
View attachment 1342402View attachment 1342405View attachment 1342403


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 24, 2010)

Scheisse!!!!


----------



## brick20 (Dec 24, 2010)

looks good it seems like kandy kush is a long strain to flower cuz from eye sight it still looks like it could of gone 2 more weeks...

i hate anything over 10 weeks


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 24, 2010)

brick20 said:


> looks good it seems like kandy kush is a long strain to flower cuz from eye sight it still looks like it could of gone 2 more weeks...
> 
> i hate anything over 10 weeks


 
Yea the trics started to turn amber so it was time! Didn't want much amber this round but I'm sure I could have pushed it 12 weeks no doubt!


----------



## KingDavid91 (Dec 24, 2010)

LetricBud said:


> You just made one more mistake....very big.
> 
> Cell phone pics.....Never, EVER, post Pics from a cell phone.... Why?
> 
> ...


dude i was usin my cell since i never carry my camera on me till you showed me that and i got mega nervous like aout to delete all my pics off here. then i remembered all the gps settings are alwas off for the same reason. and then i downloaded a exif viewer and it only showed date taken. dodged a bullet i hope


----------



## LetricBud (Dec 24, 2010)

KingDavid91 said:


> dude i was usin my cell since i never carry my camera on me till you showed me that and i got mega nervous like aout to delete all my pics off here. then i remembered all the gps settings are alwas off for the same reason. and then i downloaded a exif viewer and it only showed date taken. dodged a bullet i hope


Yea....sorry about that, i actually didnt mean to post the picture...But it's shown alot of people that you have to be really careful when posting online.

One way to bypass that is to open the pic up in MS Paint, then save it as a ".bmp" or "bitmap" file. Then, open up the .bmp pic, and re-save it as a jpeg. If you've done it correctly then your image will be cleared of data.

I think that grow pictures should be taken in moderation...Maybe a couple pics to show the overall grow, and then the harvest...Which is what i did.


----------



## brick20 (Dec 24, 2010)

how do u know if your phone has the gps info on it


----------



## KingDavid91 (Dec 24, 2010)

LetricBud said:


> Yea....sorry about that, i actually didnt mean to post the picture...But it's shown alot of people that you have to be really careful when posting online.
> 
> One way to bypass that is to open the pic up in MS Paint, then save it as a ".bmp" or "bitmap" file. Then, open up the .bmp pic, and re-save it as a jpeg. If you've done it correctly then your image will be cleared of data.
> 
> I think that grow pictures should be taken in moderation...Maybe a couple pics to show the overall grow, and then the harvest...Which is what i did.


oh no doubt. ive always been nervous about using this site for the simple fact that your info is in the air, but the info ive gotten thus far has been insightful, and people have helped me catch things i didnt notice due to lack of experience thru pictures.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's some NL#5 I just harvested last week. 

Enjoy.


----------



## chis (Dec 25, 2010)

this is my veg room before they go in to the 600 flower room


----------



## hirez0 (Dec 27, 2010)

The Church

View attachment 1348577


----------



## rasputin71 (Dec 27, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> The Church
> 
> View attachment 1348577


Sexy...........

How old total? How many days 12/12?


----------



## hirez0 (Dec 27, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> Sexy...........
> 
> How old total? How many days 12/12?


Day 91 from birth and day 33 of 12/12.


----------



## rasputin71 (Dec 27, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> Day 91 from birth and day 33 of 12/12.




Must include on next order; with tangerine dream and Kandy Kush.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-seeds-feminized/green-house-seeds-the-church-feminized/prod_189.html


----------



## brick20 (Dec 27, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> Must include on next order; with tangerine dream and Kandy Kush.
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-seeds-feminized/green-house-seeds-the-church-feminized/prod_189.html


The Church is pretty cheap so im thinking bout it also, but kandy kushes flower time scares me...

Royal Queen also got some cheap seeds in Special Kush and Special Queen that ive seen great reviews for


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 5, 2011)

no bud yet.... but i has a 400w hps! can i join?


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Jan 6, 2011)

^ you need more light for that big ass tent. Looks good though.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 6, 2011)

i know, its a 4x4x6.5 but maybe for my next grow id like to get either another four hundred or a 600? but then i couldnt be part of the 400 club!


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Jan 6, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> i know, its a 4x4x6.5 but maybe for my next grow id like to get either another four hundred or a 600? but then i couldnt be part of the 400 club!


Damn! lol.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 6, 2011)

_Scrogging and clones _


----------



## golddog (Jan 7, 2011)

They are getting frosty ....

View attachment 1368534

6 weeks into 12/12

More new pictures in my grow journal - link in Sig


----------



## meezy4tw (Jan 7, 2011)

Week 4 of flower. Strain is called green crack, I'm running a 400w hps and a small scrog, which is located inside a 4x2x6 closet. This is my first grow using a 400 watt, as well as doing the scrog setup. So far I think I'm doing good. The plants take up an area of about 3 feet wide by 2 feed deep through the screen. what do you guys think?


----------



## ballemason (Jan 7, 2011)

Veg Rm Specs: 
- 3' W x 5.5' D x 3.5'-7' H. (under a staircase)
- 4 bulb 4' T8/32w fixture, 2 cool white, 2 warm white. Hang from chains.
- 2- 2 bulb 4' T12/40w fixtures each with one cool white and one warm white. Mounted on the wall behind plants. 
- one 12"or so, table top fan, should be oscilating but it was a hand me down and just clicks.

Room has remained at high 70s with about 55-60% hum, since construction @ the end of Oct.
There is no active ventalation and I believe that I should be fine given the small size of the room.

Flower Rm. Specs:
- 2.5' W x 5.5' D x 7' H
- 400w/ HPS/ 6" CoolTube.
- One med tower fan
- 4" inline bilge/galley fan-240 cfm.(It's for boats and only cost me $35.00 off Ebay with shipping)

- Current set up is missing the inline fan because it has not arrived yet. Based on the "heat rises" concept the cold air intake for the CoolTube is aprx. 18" off of the floor while the hot air exhaust runs to a 6"-4" reducer fitting up at the ceiling.
- I placed a 3" 90 deg elbo aprox 12" off the floor with the tower fan infront of it, allowing cooler air from under the stairs behind the flower room in. I then placed a 4" T above the HPS ontop of the ceiling allowing hot air to escape.
- I plan on connecting the Light exhaust to the room exhaust( "T") and placing the inline fan at the end, "Pulling" air from both and then pushing through a Carbon Scrubber I still have to make.

- Even without the inline fan in yet the temp at the pot level has averaged 80 deg. I have an old Weather gauge at the ceiling level and it averages 90+ and 60% hum. However, it is old and is coil style not mercury so I don't entierly trust it.

-The Stock: One seed from dispensery bag of Bubba Kush. One seed from dispensery bag of Grape Krush. So I know these seeds aren't "Pure", only strain dominent but hey they were free. Cracked them papper towel style and then put them in MG Organic Potting Mix in a DIY Bubbleponics system at the end of Oct 2010. BAD IDEA!! Total newbee, ill concieved plan, which quickly let me know by trying to kill the babies. Moved them into a bland starter style mix and 86 the Bubbleponics. They rebounded nicely which is good cause they are 2 sexy ladies. Mid Nov. I purchased a seed pack from The Centennial Seed CO. based here in Co. The strain is called "21" and is a cross of CSC Blueberry and Sweet Tooth. Suppose to be a indica dom. yet clear headed. Started 5 seeds out of 13. All cracked,and broke soil at the same time. 

- I then tried to kill them by not waiting to feed them some "Tea" I made from some compost and started to burn em. Yep don't feed them babies till they have lost their little seed leaves. And really don't feed them with dry soil, pre-moisten it  I flushed them and saved all but one. That one and another runt were removed early to mid Dec. removing weaker Genetics of my "21". The remaing three have done well, the largest one ended up being male. Which was fine because I had hoped for a male so as to play Mad Scientist later. He is a stud with great features including fast/strong groth and tollerance to stupidity


----------



## dolamic (Jan 7, 2011)

re510 said:


> here's my closet, top is a 400w HPS and bottom is 12-CFL's for vegg.


That is so fuckin dope.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn im subbed ive been meaning to join up...All plants i have now under the 400 watt


----------



## brick20 (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn im subbed ive been meaning to join up...All plants i have now under the 400 wattView attachment 1369637View attachment 1369638View attachment 1369639View attachment 1369640View attachment 1369641View attachment 1369642View attachment 1369643View attachment 1369644View attachment 1369645



what strains u running..?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

brick20 said:


> what strains u running..?


sour kush(headband),tahoe og,deadhead og,bubba kush


----------



## sparkabowl (Jan 8, 2011)

400 watt grow cab, 8.5 weeks of flower. I have 1 J-1, 2 purple kush diesel, and one purple train wreck. Man, these things just keep pumping out new pistils, are they ever going to finish?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

That last plant looks tastey.Get a scope and check the trichs..Just because new pistils does not mean they are no done..They are mostly sativa right?
well from what i know sativas tend to do that..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 8, 2011)

2-400 HPS T5 for Veg


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah im thinking of going with the 2 400 watts instead of getting 1 600 watt..Still undecided but when the money is in my hand i will know..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 8, 2011)

i am moving to 600's next winter and may keep the extra 2-400's to veg with.


----------



## sparkabowl (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice Jesus. What's up with the plant that loos like it's growing out of a bucket with a lid on it? Is that still in soil?


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 8, 2011)

sparkabowl, awesome grow. i hope mine is similar, what was the weight


----------



## odlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all
just stopped in to let yas know my 400w ice kush plant came in at 8.5 ounces dried cured and manicured


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

odlaw said:


> Hi all
> just stopped in to let yas know my 400w ice kush plant came in at 8.5 ounces dried cured and manicured


Thats a nice yeild for 1 plant...


----------



## odlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats a nice yeild for 1 plant...


cheers man
was more than i expected for my first grow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

odlaw said:


> cheers man
> was more than i expected for my first grow


For a first grow too mand good shit+ rep


----------



## sparkabowl (Jan 9, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> sparkabowl, awesome grow. i hope mine is similar, what was the weight


It's still growing. I'll make sure to post a harvest report when I'm done. Last time in the same cab with three plants ( I have 4 this time ) I got a little over 7 ounces. Hope this one will do the same, if not maybe a little better - but I don't want to jinx myself.


----------



## odlaw (Jan 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> For a first grow too mand good shit+ rep


cheers man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

odlaw said:


> cheers man


 No problem man you earned it...


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 9, 2011)

sparkabowl said:


> It's still growing. I'll make sure to post a harvest report when I'm done. Last time in the same cab with three plants ( I have 4 this time ) I got a little over 7 ounces. Hope this one will do the same, if not maybe a little better - but I don't want to jinx myself.


 nice, im hoping to pull at least 6 zips so i can split with my bro. very nice grow


----------



## taurus85 (Jan 10, 2011)

My 2 plants, white widow and northern lights under my 400 watt hps, EYE hortilux bulb. Taken on day 19 flowering.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 10, 2011)

Love my little setup...that's a BF lsd and NV Bubblicious

CMH IS DA BOMB!

Namaste'


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

Illumination said:


> View attachment 1373021View attachment 1373022View attachment 1373023View attachment 1373024
> 
> Love my little setup...that's a BF lsd and NV Bubblicious
> 
> ...


 Yeah i have to get me one of those..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

taurus85 said:


> My 2 plants, white widow and northern lights under my 400 watt hps, EYE hortilux bulb. Taken on day 19 flowering.


looking good + rep


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 10, 2011)

Some shots from last round.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

HowzerMD said:


> Some shots from last round.


nice looking buds


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> nice looking buds


Thanks wyteberry. I'm almost at the start of week 4 (flowering) this round. GDP, Skywalker, Master Kush, Master OG. Those nug shots I just posted were God Bud and Blue Dream. The Black and G13 were in the jungle too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

how was the smoke on the black


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> how was the smoke on the black


The particular phenotype I ended up with wasn't anything to rave about, at all. The dispensary I got the clone from was way cool about it when I told them and hooked me up with a nice compensation bag. They decided to dispense clones without flowering it yet apparently. Would have fooled me if I was wingin it too; beautiful plant and lovely to watch grow out. I did get a chance to try a winner and it was pretty good. It's got more in the way of flavor, aroma and bag appeal than actual balls deep potency like BCBD claims. Not bad to the least degree, but not what I would call cup winner. I've seen one batch that DID go very deep purple without any inducing. But still, not the most potent Indica[dominant] out there.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

HowzerMD said:


> The particular phenotype I ended up with wasn't anything to rave about, at all. The dispensary I got the clone from was way cool about it when I told them and hooked me up with a nice compensation bag. They decided to dispense clones without flowering it yet apparently. Would have fooled me if I was wingin it too; beautiful plant and lovely to watch grow out. I did get a chance to try a winner and it was pretty good. It's got more in the way of flavor, aroma and bag appeal than actual balls deep potency like BCBD claims. Not bad to the least degree, but not what I would call cup winner. I've seen one batch that DID go very deep purple without any inducing. But still, not the most potent Indica[dominant] out there.


Thanks thats a scratch on the to get list...


----------



## taurus85 (Jan 10, 2011)

Some pics I took today, day 23


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks thats a scratch on the to get list...


No problem. The BCBD God Bud was a lot better though. I've grown that one 3 rounds and each time she delivered. Her true potential is realized outdoors IMO, but you can still get a nice pull under a light.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2011)

HowzerMD said:


> No problem. The BCBD God Bud was a lot better though. I've grown that one 3 rounds and each time she delivered. Her true potential is realized outdoors IMO, but you can still get a nice pull under a light.


Okay that stain does sound worth a try...But i might just stay away from bcbd i might get a cross of godbud like cheezus or something..


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all  I've just made the change from Vegging with my *250W MH* to my 1st week of Flowering with my *"400W HPS"* and naturally I thought I would make an appearance here. 

If any of you wanna see how I got started here is a *LINK* to my latest thread:



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html




Its a complete journey from scratch to flower, carpentry included and I am steadily progressing to using my installed *600W badboy Digital Lumatek Ballast* etc.....
Hope you find my thread interesting. 

_I am glad to now be utilising my 400W Digital Lumatek Ballast_ - STELTHY


----------



## bigtober (Jan 11, 2011)

i love this tread, n will post my 400 watter


----------



## Illumination (Jan 11, 2011)

CONEBEAST187 said:


> you poor 400wers your almost as lousy in yields as the pc case kids
> 
> *gets* a 1000w or give up


yessir mr big time grower...thank you 

*gets* an education or give up

Namaste'


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 11, 2011)

CONEBEAST187 said:


> you poor 400wers your almost as lousy in yields as the pc case kids
> 
> gets a 1000w or give up


Sometimes 1kw isn't an option. If I had the space to optimally use a 1000w lamp I would. It also has to do with our needs. Some of us don't need the amount of herb 1kw will generate and the extra cost of operation would not be justified. I'm sure you'll find your way onto the Troll list all on your own, but do us growers a favor and save the BS for another thread. We're all here posting our experience and advice to learn from each other. So stop wasting our time or give up.


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 11, 2011)

CONEBEAST187 said:


> you poor 400wers your almost as lousy in yields as the pc case kids
> 
> gets a 1000w or give up


Not all spaces require a 1000 watter. Try putting one in a 3x3 room and see what kinda yields you get.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2011)

CONEBEAST187 said:


> you poor 400wers your almost as lousy in yields as the pc case kids
> 
> gets a 1000w or give up


 lmao look at this kid..If i was to go bigger i would go with a 600 which is way more efficient than a 1000 watt when it comes to lumens and coverage..Do your math before talking shit youngin..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2011)

CONEBEAST187 said:


> you poor 400wers your almost as lousy in yields as the pc case kids
> 
> gets a 1000w or give up


Lil shameless behavior i see get a life go find another site you bum...lmao


----------



## brick20 (Jan 11, 2011)

fuck dude talking bout, i could get 60+ mid size 1gal buckets and yield 600+ grams off the 60+ with a 1month veg, just alil labor...


----------



## brick20 (Jan 11, 2011)

fuck dude talking bout, i could get 60+ mid size 1gal buckets under a 400w and yield 600+ grams off the 60+ with a 1month veg, just alil labor...


----------



## odlaw (Jan 12, 2011)

my latest/2nd project project 400w coco grow kinda of a sea of green but tied and super cropped instead
ice kush clone and a white widow at 9 days into flower


----------



## TommyNobel (Jan 12, 2011)

new to site 2nd grow using 2 400 wat hps and a couple cfl for filler let me know what you guys think thanks


----------



## odlaw (Jan 12, 2011)

TommyNobel said:


> new to site 2nd grow using 2 400 wat hps and a couple cfl for filler let me know what you guys think thanks
> 
> looks good man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2011)

def looks good duke


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Jan 12, 2011)

CONEBEAST187 said:


> you poor 400wers your almost as lousy in yields as the pc case kids
> 
> gets a 1000w or give up


Says the guy who talks like Toki Wartooth. Stop trying to act cool kid.

Here's a pic of mine from today.


----------



## TommyNobel (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks guys much appreciated forgot to mention there around 30 days into flower in those pics


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2011)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> Says the guy who talks like Toki Wartooth. Stop trying to act cool kid.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine from today.


Thats looiing good..What strain is it?


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. She's a Pandora's Box.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> Thanks. She's a Pandora's Box.


Yeah she is quite a monster..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

A couple girls i got in my tent under the 400.Bubba kush,tahoe og and deahead og..View attachment 1378956View attachment 1378957View attachment 1378958View attachment 1378959


----------



## 420forme (Jan 13, 2011)

Thought I would join the party here if you dont mind. I usually scrog in this 30x30x48 box with a 400w with 4-6 plants. I usually yeild from 2-3 oz per plant. I run perpetual usually harvesting every 4 weeks. The first picture is G13 Pineapple Express, the next two are the same plant, Barneys LSD (she went another 1 1/2 weeks and got even bigger but forgot to take a pic). Enjoy.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 13, 2011)

fuck i just messed my pants....


----------



## Illumination (Jan 13, 2011)

420forme said:


> Thought I would join the party here if you dont mind. I usually scrog in this 30x30x48 box with a 400w with 4-6 plants. I usually yeild from 2-3 oz per plant. I run perpetual usually harvesting every 4 weeks. The first picture is G13 Pineapple Express, the next two are the same plant, Barneys LSD (she went another 1 1/2 weeks and got even bigger but forgot to take a pic). Enjoy.


looks like they were in a snowstorm....you using cmh huh?

Namaste'


----------



## 420forme (Jan 13, 2011)

Cmh? What is that?


----------



## Illumination (Jan 13, 2011)

420forme said:


> Cmh? What is that?


a type of 400 watt hid bulb

Namaste'


----------



## 420forme (Jan 13, 2011)

Just a 400w bulb from htg on the p.e. and I upgraded to a hortilux on the LSD.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

420forme said:


> Just a 400w bulb from htg on the p.e. and I upgraded to a hortilux on the LSD.


they are looking real good


----------



## xivex (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice job 420forme... Looks thick and beautiful buds!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 13, 2011)

420forme said:


> Just a 400w bulb from htg on the p.e. and I upgraded to a hortilux on the LSD.



outstanding job there friend!

Namaste'


----------



## 420forme (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone, ill try and get pics of my current grow,sensi star, and kings kush. They are only in week 5 of flower.


----------



## Tonaloc989 (Jan 14, 2011)

my babies just about two weeks into flower. cant wait. check out my grow journal in the sig.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 15, 2011)

hash bomb


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hash bomb


That hash plant sure does look bomb...


----------



## del66666 (Jan 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That hash plant sure does look bomb...


early flowering strain.........


----------



## taurus85 (Jan 16, 2011)

Day 28 flowering


----------



## sparkabowl (Jan 16, 2011)

Some Purple Kush Diesel under my 400, 9.5 weeks of flower - ripen up already!


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2011)

White Castle at 7 weeks flower, 400w SS2.


----------



## sparkabowl (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking good 420God, that's a nice clean grow with tons of light.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice setup 420god.


----------



## cameron666 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi, today is the day i join the 400w club  iv been waiting for this day for years... lol im using a 400w powerplant super hps bulb, and normal pc fans to cool it all


----------



## Illumination (Jan 17, 2011)

cameron666 said:


> hi, today is the day i join the 400w club  iv been waiting for this day for years... lol im using a 400w powerplant super hps bulb, and normal pc fans to cool it all


Hey bro let your soil dryout more before watering...not being rude just trying to help...awfully droopy and looks overwatered...congrats on the light

Namaste'


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 17, 2011)

First indoor grow ever. 3 aurora indicas and 1 afghani. 400 watt hps gro lux bulb. 400/600 nextgen ballast, cheap 32 watt cfl and 2 cheap led panels for side growth. First week of flowering also, They've been hit twice with fox farm open sesame and worm casting and bat guano tea.


----------



## golddog (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks good SweetsWisher,

Good Luck in flower


----------



## Devan Winger (Jan 17, 2011)

taurus85 said:


> Day 28 flowering


Damn that looks like some fire what strain is it? i'd love to know


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

Devan Winger said:


> Damn that looks like some fire what strain is it? i'd love to know


me too me tooo.


----------



## CONEBEAST187 (Jan 18, 2011)

all i read in this thread is whiners wondering why 90w ufo led's out preform your obselete 400w baby hps get with the times


----------



## 420God (Jan 18, 2011)

CONEBEAST187 said:


> all i read in this thread is whiners wondering why 90w ufo led's out preform your obselete 400w baby hps get with the times


 Lol, you're funny.


----------



## golddog (Jan 18, 2011)

CONEBEAST187 said:


> all i read in this thread is whiners wondering why 90w ufo led's out preform your obselete 400w baby hps get with the times


Show us your grow newbie, oh that's right you don't have one.


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 18, 2011)

ya I can't see a 90w ufo out performing a 400 watt hps. Lets see some pics man, o wait you don't have any.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 18, 2011)

CONEBEAST187 said:


> all i read in this thread is whiners wondering why 90w ufo led's out preform your obselete 400w baby hps get with the times


you must have a super light. i tried using led lights before the mh. plants were hella tall, stretchy. my 3 cfl's did better. i gave the led back. it was useless. thanks for showin us all your ignorance, now i know NOT to pay attention to any of your threads, if youll lie about this what else? lol, wait i know you were growing cabbage with your led. or maybe cucumbers? i bet you like BIIIG cucombers, lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

The guy is a nub just ignore the troll..First is get a 1000 watt now its a 90 watt led whats next clown


----------



## odlaw (Jan 18, 2011)

next he will tell us hes using solar powered lasers


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

odlaw said:


> next he will tell us hes using solar powered lasers


lmao or some shit like that mind you i got a pm from him saying leo is going to put a shotgun to the back of my head...So hes a snitch aswell..


----------



## taurus85 (Jan 18, 2011)

Devan Winger said:


> Damn that looks like some fire what strain is it? i'd love to know


It's Northern Lights, it looks like that because my light was on and my camera flash hit it also. Here are some better pics (first 2 are my Widow, the rest are the Northern. Day 30


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 19, 2011)

nom nom nom, looks so good taurus.


----------



## Devan Winger (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, i'm gona have to try to grow some of that, i havn't smoked Northern in 2 years and from what i remember it had me on butt but i did face a duchie full aha , And soon ill be in the 400w club hopeing to get my 400w mh and hps system this week


----------



## cameron666 (Jan 19, 2011)

taurus85 said:


>


such a beautiful sight.....  Beautiful


----------



## taurus85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks cameron, and everyone else! +rep to all


----------



## clitlover (Jan 19, 2011)

nice eyes LOL


----------



## meezy4tw (Jan 20, 2011)

Nearing week 5 of flower on two scrogged green crack plants. Both under a 400watt hps in FFOF soil, using fish fertilizer(4-1-1) and alaska morbloom(0-10-10). I'm also giving them 1 tbsp per gallon of grandmas unsulphered molasses. Yeah cheap nutes, but I ain't complaining. My buds look plenty frosty in my opinion... 

I apologize for the picture quality, the hps isnt that great for it..


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 20, 2011)

beautiful taurus


----------



## Illumination (Jan 20, 2011)

meezy4tw said:


> Nearing week 5 of flower on two scrogged green crack plants. Both under a 400watt hps in FFOF soil, using fish fertilizer(4-1-1) and alaska morbloom(0-10-10). I'm also giving them 1 tbsp per gallon of grandmas unsulphered molasses. Yeah cheap nutes, but I ain't complaining. My buds look plenty frosty in my opinion...
> View attachment 1392308View attachment 1392309View attachment 1392310
> I apologize for the picture quality, the hps isnt that great for it..



Beautiful bro...keep doin what you doing...

Namaste'


----------



## sparkabowl (Jan 20, 2011)

My cabinet with 1 J-1, 2 Purple Kush Diesel, 1 Purple Train Wreck, or something. They are really wilty in the pics because I missed watering until late, but are better now. 

10 weeks of flower, been flushing since the end of week 6 in anticipation of an 8 week finish. Still can't really see any amber trichs, just some white pistils. Should I pull 'em?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2011)

sparkabowl said:


> My cabinet with 1 J-1, 2 Purple Kush Diesel, 1 Purple Train Wreck, or something. They are really wilty in the pics because I missed watering until late, but are better now.
> 
> 10 weeks of flower, been flushing since the end of week 6 in anticipation of an 8 week finish. Still can't really see any amber trichs, just some white pistils. Should I pull 'em?


 Nah keep em going they stilll need some time.They look sativa dominant and since they are still throwing out white pistils just give a couple more weeks...Are you getting any cloudy trichs?


----------



## cameron666 (Jan 22, 2011)

sparkabowl said:


> Should I pull 'em?


Nope  give them another week or 2 to swell up, you can cut plants down too early where the psychoactive ingredients are not ripe ...so to speak but with Weed, you can be late and get a different type of high


----------



## Sr. Greensea (Jan 22, 2011)

on my second try with dwc. still having some problems though going slightly better than the first try. 14 days into flower now. im hoping the shorter ones will catch up. im worried if i try to move them the damage to the roots will more than the benefit of having the shorter ones in the middle although id probably leave the shorter ones on the end. thinking of cutting some more of the lower branches off but not sure. any ideas?? thanks
400 eye super hps, 400 eye blue mh, co2, technaflora recipe for success (without b-1 it seems to mess up my res, i only use it for clones and spray)
current ec1.8 
ph stable
hindu kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2011)

Now those are looking real good....


----------



## golddog (Jan 22, 2011)

In the one picture they look like Palm Trees, so cool.

Nice touch. 

Rep+ for the NO-Pest-Strips


----------



## Sr. Greensea (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks guys. the no pest strips are great and so is 10,000ppm co2, but since i picked up the nps and used four in a 650sqft room i havent had any bugs. now i have two strips out and i figure their not fresh but just prevention. next bugs i see i buy new nps. i think nps are the best. way better than spraying crap on your plants and choking them. 
i tried alot of crap to get rid of spider mites, i was about to try forbid.. but nps worked and from studies ive read nps leaves no residue. nps are the way to go!! it was about two weeks for all the bugs to die with the nps. the co2 was a quick kill but doesnt hurt the eggs


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are some beautiful plants you got there.


----------



## sparkabowl (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice grow Sr. Greensea - definitely something to look up to and strive toward. Here's some more of my 400 cabinet, quite a mess compared to that! That's awesome to hear NPS work on mites.

@ whyteberry (sp?) I'm not sure cloudy, clear? Any Ideas?

Anyone else? It kinda looks like there might be some amber in there, but I'm not sure. It's been 10.5 weeks, but I can let them go longer because I still have some of the last grow to smoke on. It's so liberating to grow your own and not have to depend on paying for your meds! Thanks to all in the RIU community!


----------



## Sr. Greensea (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks sparkabowl.. id say cut them and get the next ones going. i dont think they'll get much bigger. you can get a microscope from radioshack for ten bucks, cut a small leaf off and look at the trichs but most of the time when 90percent of the hairs are brown i cut them down


----------



## jason1976 (Jan 22, 2011)

just got my 400 hps tonight! im so excited! i got a femenized kandy kush goin...just built a nice little mother cab/clone cab....i got the 400 watt light from htgsupply...theyre in charlotte nc which is closest to me. 119 for light-bulb-ballast and reflector.. i get it put up tommorow....


----------



## loonyliza (Jan 22, 2011)

yeah i wouldnt be able to help my self either


----------



## loonyliza (Jan 22, 2011)

i have 7 plants that are around a month old and are growing great under a 400 watt hps! although just wanting to know ive purchased 2 ozone generators for when we go into flowering although how often do i put it on and where? i am going to take clones and keep some mother plants i have 1 thai budda, 2 columbians and 3 sativas and 1 im unsure about but all in all growing fabulous... very healthy and makes me very excited! in the next few days ill be tipping a couple of them... im in a closet atm, although once flowering we are then moving into the bathroom where i can hook up even better ventalation.... can i ask what does everyone think of this? ill be posting pics in about 3 days...


----------



## dankies (Jan 22, 2011)

pics would make it easier to tell the size of the room so you know how much vent you need imo


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 22, 2011)

sexed my plants today, 4 females out of 12. im sad. haha now i have the 400 watt with a hortilux in a 4x4 tent. now that its been like over two weeks of flowering what can i do to get the most out of what im working with? my grow link is in my sig. any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Zonk (Jan 22, 2011)

I just Love all the picture :-}


----------



## Zonk (Jan 22, 2011)

the only thing you can do is to take them to full trem and be happy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> sexed my plants today, 4 females out of 12. im sad. haha now i have the 400 watt with a hortilux in a 4x4 tent. now that its been like over two weeks of flowering what can i do to get the most out of what im working with? my grow link is in my sig. any help will be greatly appreciated!


lst them girls and bring the light as close as possible without burning your plants..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2011)

sparkabowl said:


> Nice grow Sr. Greensea - definitely something to look up to and strive toward. Here's some more of my 400 cabinet, quite a mess compared to that! That's awesome to hear NPS work on mites.
> 
> @ whyteberry (sp?) I'm not sure cloudy, clear? Any Ideas?
> 
> Anyone else? It kinda looks like there might be some amber in there, but I'm not sure. It's been 10.5 weeks, but I can let them go longer because I still have some of the last grow to smoke on. It's so liberating to grow your own and not have to depend on paying for your meds! Thanks to all in the RIU community!


 Like said get a scope from radio shack for 10 bucks and check it out..i just dont like to cut with all those white hairs it shows that it needs more time especially since its the top bud..


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lst them girls and bring the light as close as possible without burning your plants..


so 2 and a half weeks intwo flowering isnt too late to lst your plants?



Zonk said:


> the only thing you can do is to take them to full trem and be happy


lol ill be happy even with one, i just wasnt expecting such a crappy ratio. but i mean now that they have all this room to themselves how can i make the best use of it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> so 2 and a half weeks intwo flowering isnt too late to lst your plants?
> 
> 
> 
> lol ill be happy even with one, i just wasnt expecting such a crappy ratio. but i mean now that they have all this room to themselves how can i make the best use of it


 never too late to lst your plants..


----------



## cameron666 (Jan 23, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> so 2 and a half weeks intwo flowering isnt too late to lst your plants?


its never too late... the older the plant is the slower it will conform to lst(thicker stems are harder to bend), when the plant is bigger the stem will thicken quite a bit but when the plants are young you can control how they grow because they are soft and bendy. so if you just start to LST a bigger plant do it slowly and in steps


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2011)

cameron666 said:


> its never too late... the older the plant is the slower it will conform to lst(thicker stems are harder to bend), when the plant is bigger the stem will thicken quite a bit but when the plants are young you can control how they grow because they are soft and bendy. so if you just start to LST a bigger plant do it slowly and in steps


 Like i said never too late..


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 24, 2011)

aurora indica bud 2 weeks and a day flowering


----------



## Illumination (Jan 24, 2011)

2 weeks flower bubblelicious and lsd
400 watt cmh

Namaste'


----------



## Mine (Jan 24, 2011)

I just signed up to all of this, gettin used to it, but this club is wat interested me so i signed up lol i grow wit a 400w mh/hps an some cfl's check out the pics an give some helpful advise an ill try ta do the same thaks


----------



## odlaw (Jan 24, 2011)

Mine said:


> I just signed up to all of this, gettin used to it, but this club is wat interested me so i signed up lol i grow wit a 400w mh/hps an some cfl's check out the pics an give some helpful advise an ill try ta do the same thaks


where are the pics lol


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 24, 2011)

2 and a half weeks of flower
yea boooooyyyyy


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 24, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> 2 and a half weeks of flower
> yea boooooyyyyy


are you flowering in 2-liter bottles?


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 24, 2011)

i am going to transplant tomorrow into three gallon nursery pots. i wasnt think about the fact that you shouldnt transplant once in flowering because i was thinking from the perspective of i didnt wanna buy pots until i could sex. which was smart cause only 4 turned out female out of 12.


----------



## odlaw (Jan 24, 2011)

ok heres the latest pics of my 400w babys 25 days into flower
ice kush clone

ww


----------



## cameron666 (Jan 25, 2011)

odlaw said:


>


lovely looking  just Viewtifull (handmade word for View of Beauty) my king kush plant looks to be a few days younger than that, the THC on mine is just starting


----------



## odlaw (Jan 25, 2011)

cameron666 said:


> lovely looking  just Viewtifull (handmade word for View of Beauty) my king kush plant looks to be a few days younger than that, the THC on mine is just starting


cheers man


----------



## del66666 (Jan 25, 2011)

bubblebomb and grapefruit 12-12 from seed


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

One week into Flowering  this is just my Great White Shark she's huge  I also have 2 smaller ones and a Pepper and Tomato plant in my cab they all love the 400 !!! - STELTHY


----------



## del66666 (Jan 25, 2011)

wheres the shark?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> wheres the shark?









This is the bottom of the Great White Shark, I'll try n find a pic of the whole plant from my album... Check out my thread its massive!! I have everything in there right from building the cab to these up-to-date pics :-



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html



(PS - Please note I have 3 ballast's a 250, '400', and a 600... I vegged with a 250 MH, I have entered and will probably finish with the 400 HPS, and save the 600 till next time)



I'll add a few more pics shortly, bottom line is though 400's rock! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

This pic of my Great White Shark was taken just over 2 weeks ago.. I'll add a more up to date pic soon.. Maybe tonights when my lights come on or Maybe next Monday when I post all my latest updates - STELTHY


----------



## tomatogrowop (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are a few pics from the 7th week of flower with a 400w hps. The majority of what you see are only 3 plants. 

View attachment 1402007View attachment 1402008


----------



## Zonk (Jan 25, 2011)

real nice looking plants every- one nice job


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## odlaw (Jan 26, 2011)

assasinofyouth420 said:


>


looking sexy man


----------



## del66666 (Jan 26, 2011)

northern lights, 4 weeks old today, 12-12 from seed, been flowering 1 and a 1/2 weeks


----------



## 420thTImer (Jan 28, 2011)

Diesel ryder 33 days


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

My plants in my tent under my 400.Bubba kush,deadhead og,tahoe og and another bubba kush


----------



## odlaw (Jan 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My plants in my tent under my 400.Bubba kush,deadhead og,tahoe og and another bubba kush


man they looking really good


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

odlaw said:


> man they looking really good


Thanks....Im starting some more kush strains from cali connect..They should be in that tent in like 3-4 more weeks.Sour og,larry og and pre-98 bubba kush bx2...


----------



## odlaw (Jan 28, 2011)

nice man
im waiting on some pineapple express a friend ordered some and is going to give me a seed
i am also considering getting this strain
delicious caramelo fem seeds
View attachment 1409179
my plan is to only grow 2 at a time for med reasons but i would like to have 2 to 4 different strain bonzia mothers for a lil variety 
at the moment i got the ice kush which i luv and is a keeper and i havent tried the ww yet but i got one going and it looks like its more sativa dominant (thin long leaves )


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 28, 2011)

All under 2-400HPS








































































Thanks HTG Supply!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

are those digis or the htg brand?I just ordered another htg 400 so ill have 2 400s for budding aswell..


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 29, 2011)

heres one of my buds at 3 weeks, is that good or bad thus far?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 29, 2011)

at 3weeks looks good nothing wrong it should get bigger real soon


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 29, 2011)

this may be innaprporiate, but i have a 40x40x70 grow tent shell from htg supply. it is black with a mylar interior there are 4, 6 in vent ports, 2, 4 inch vent ports, and 3 passive intake air vents. perfect for diy, just because well, you HAVE to DIY.
would liket o trade for 6 clones that have already rooted. i need them to go directly into a 12/12 schedule. these are simply to supplement the loss of the males as i foolishly didint start enough. going into 3 gallon grow bags, soil. or 1 oz of quality meds. by quality i mean dry AND cured, all i see up here is premature herb, that isnt even dry!! bought a bag yesteday and the stem just striped when i tried to break off a nug, it was so wet! if not no biggie, as i will just buy another light and set up a perpetual. but if you act now on this limited time offer you can get it for one easy payment! lol. seriously just putting the offer out there, no biggie if no ones takes it, but awesome if someone does. 
actually heres a link to the shell...http://htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-Original-40-x-40-x78-... so you can see exactly what it is., just the shell mind you. i dont have the frame for you, here are some pics of the exact same tent. View attachment 1410307View attachment 1410308View attachment 1410309


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 29, 2011)

i mean is that solid crystal development for 3 weeks?
im using ff tiger bloom and big bloom with snow storm ultra (foliar)
every three days i go check on them and every time they look alot diferent haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 29, 2011)

3 weeks is still early so yeah thats good for 3 weeks..They ususally start forming crystals at the end of week 4 and on dependign on the strain


----------



## skiweeds (Jan 29, 2011)

heres my 400w grow. mh in veg, hps in flower. in a 5x5 tent. la confidential feminized. sorry angelfire got all gay on me and i cant post my finished product on the site. http://skiweeds.angelfire.com

here is a pic of the harvest.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 30, 2011)

CONEBEAST187 said:


> all i read in this thread is whiners wondering why 90w ufo led's out preform your obselete 400w baby hps get with the times


this is funny because i run a mean 90w ufo next to my 400w hps and the ufo seems bright and covers a decent amount of space until that 400 comes on the light from it complety engulfs everywhere the ufo was shining ... nice for side lighting tho imo


----------



## CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis (Jan 31, 2011)

here is my 400wt hps grow...they are either Himalayan Gold or Strawberry Haze. i was in amsterdam this summer and got 5 seeds of each from the Cannabis Seed Co. shop. they are about 55" tall now and vegged them for about 2.5 months before starting the flowering stage. the first 3 weeks i had insufficient lighting and they were about 7' tall before i was able to upgrade and get the proper lighting neded. i suggest HTG for your growing needs, they hooked me up with some freebies. i used pure blend veg for nutes and havent decided what to use for flowering nuts..i just ran out 2 days ago and in deep need for advice on flowering nutes...what do you all think? im so friggin proud of my lil girls, and cant wait till i get to reap what i sow.

*Combat Veterans For Cannabis - RECON!!*







advice on flowering nutes...


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 31, 2011)

aurora indica 3 weeks flowering 400 hps first indoor grow


----------



## Illumination (Jan 31, 2011)

CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis said:


> here is my 400wt hps grow...they are either Himalayan Gold or Strawberry Haze. i was in amsterdam this summer and got 5 seeds of each from the Cannabis Seed Co. shop. they are about 55" tall now and vegged them for about 2.5 months before starting the flowering stage. the first 3 weeks i had insufficient lighting and they were about 7' tall before i was able to upgrade and get the proper lighting neded. i suggest HTG for your growing needs, they hooked me up with some freebies. i used pure blend veg for nutes and havent decided *what to use for flowering nuts..i just ran out 2 days ago and in deep need for advice on flowering nutes...what do you all think?* im so friggin proud of my lil girls, and cant wait till i get to reap what i sow.
> 
> *Combat Veterans For Cannabis - RECON!!*
> 
> ...


http://smokengrow.com/?q=browse/nutrients/soilsoilless-formula

Hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## cickcne200 (Jan 31, 2011)

sour kush sensi star sensi star#2 
unknown bagseed All grown under 400w hps, these pics are at 6 weeks


----------



## Shangeet (Feb 1, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> this is funny because i run a mean 90w ufo next to my 400w hps and the ufo seems bright and covers a decent amount of space until that 400 comes on the light from it complety engulfs everywhere the ufo was shining ... nice for side lighting tho imo


i have 2 shiva skunks, and 2 super skunks growing with a 90w ufo tri-ban. they are two weeks into flower and i just bought a new 180w led 5-ban. going to use it for the rest of my flowering... my friend give best help to me and he is a professional grower. i am stuck unpics for my broken camera.


----------



## thundernus (Feb 1, 2011)

My grow closet. first harvest under cfl lights  not very good. I am now using 3 430w lights in a 2x8x12 closet wish me luck. I will post pic soon


----------



## thundernus (Feb 1, 2011)

Hear is my sea of green plant under one 400w. should be close to 20 grams dried


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

Damn them buds must be rock solid then.It looks more like a half to be honest but hey 20 grams is still good.Im adding another 400 to my tent and i will have a sog going with 2x400 watts and plants in 1 gallon grow bags or nursery pots.


----------



## cickcne200 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sensi [email protected]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice and real frosty..


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful bud!

-GNS


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 2, 2011)

terrible ice storm killed the power at my growhouse, wtf do i do now? im in flowering (((


----------



## odlaw (Feb 2, 2011)

man thats some nice lookin bud

heres a couple pics of my ice kush clone and ww 33 days in flower

ww
View attachment 1420058View attachment 1420059

ice kush
View attachment 1420064View attachment 1420065View attachment 1420066


----------



## cickcne200 (Feb 3, 2011)

nice some dank lookin buds
that middle nug of the ice kush looks so fire.


----------



## odlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

i luv the ice kush she is a keeper for sure nice and bushy rather than tall suits my cupboard nicely lol 
i cant wait to try the ww 
i also have a fem ice cream and pineapple xpress seed that where given to me but i need to get a mother area set up
as i only have room for 2 plants flowering at any given time with my set up and thats plenty for me


----------



## filthymic (Feb 3, 2011)

nice link dude, very informative


----------



## skiweeds (Feb 3, 2011)

heres my la connie not long before harvest


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

My girsl Bubba,deadhead og and tahoe og


----------



## odlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

dam they are very nice and helthy looking plants wyteberrywidow id rep ya but it wont let so ill get ya l8r lol


----------



## Zonk (Feb 3, 2011)

* wyteberrywidow so i take it that the power going out did not heart your baby
*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

I had no power go out...Did you?


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 3, 2011)

i had a power outtage at the grow house, but everything turned out alright, they looked great when i went there


----------



## greenlanter (Feb 4, 2011)

View attachment 1422279View attachment 1422278ghs bubba ... looks more like an o.g but wth i woulView attachment 1422277d smoke it and thats final... 400 hps sunmaster super hps delux bulb earth juice grow and bloom , soil mix of light warrior and ocean forest witView attachment 1422276h dolomite lime and perlite forgot the % of each but mostly light warrior... almost 5 feet tall , not the best pictures but you get the idea... View attachment 1422274


----------



## Zonk (Feb 4, 2011)

I am sorry i had the wrong post i was thinking of KingDavid91 and it look like all is well


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 4, 2011)

hey anybody i need some words of wisdom lol One of my aurora indicas is about 4 weeks into flowering and i was checkin it out earlier and coming off a branch was wat looked like a male pollen sack, so I pinched it off the plant, left the room to look at it. It looks more like an imature seed than a pollen sack. I'm really afraid its turned hemie and I wanna chop it down cuz i can't let it ruin my other plants? anybody ever heard of or see anything like this? Id post a pick of it but I already tossed it. whats anybody think?


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 4, 2011)

o ya lol i forgot to mention that the plant im talking about at one point was burned by a 400 watt hps just the top bud was burned but the plant turned a gold/green color. Could heat stress have caused the plant to turn hermie? sorry about the newb questions


----------



## Zonk (Feb 4, 2011)

had the same problem with the Aurora and did not pull it in time and now i have seed for awhile was spouse to be all fem seed and low and behold hermie pop in the did not see in time and bam


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 4, 2011)

Here are my 5 white widows under 400 hps. I am very proud at how pretty they are, yes I am a girl if "pretty" sounds girlish  I have some questions about using the 400. I have been looking throusands and thousands of photos and I see a lot of people have their 400 quite a distance above their plants, the plants do not look to be stretching, but I am scared if I raise my lights, to cover all 5 plants better, that the plants will stretch. If I could raise the light it would cover more area, but should I? Thanks guys!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2011)

if you raise it would cover more area but it will be weaker for your plants meaning they would not be getting the lumens they should as if it was closer.Thats why some people add supplement light like cfls or another hps


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> if you raise it would cover more area but it will be weaker for your plants meaning they would not be getting the lumens they should as if it was closer.Thats why some people add supplement light like cfls or another hps


Thanks wyteberry! I have some cfl's but I didnt know if Id be better off getting a 600. Somewhere on here, dont remember the page, someone was talking about trimming the plants. Is that recommended? These girls are super bushy, will it help light get to more areas if I trim the plants? I topped and lst'd the hell out of 4, and 1 I just left alone to see what difference there would be, this is my 3rd grow. I am scared now that them being so bushy is going to stop the underneath from budding.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2011)

If any trimming is done i would do lower branches that are not high enough.As they would only be popcorn buds if you trim those popcorn buds then your plants will put most of its energy to promote a fat cola.
Im not a fan of trimming fan leaves


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 4, 2011)

ok, when looking into trimming I saw a lot of people were not fans of trimming the fans. I am just thinking maybe I shouldnt have been so excited to get these girls so full. I guess I will learn from what happens after this grow. My last successful grow was auto road runners under the 400, they were short and fast so it wasnt a problem, then I did the whole lst'ing over and over on these and I wasnt prepared for how full theyd get. 8 days into flowering so maybe Ill just see what happens with these.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2011)

Just add more cfls or get another 400 or 250 Your plants will love the extra light


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 4, 2011)

I am working on that with my husband. We are just a little freaked out on how much our energy bills have gone up and are afraid of being flagged. But I guess since I will not be vegging and flowering at the same time anymore I could use a few extra lights here.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2011)

DirtyDiana said:


> I am working on that with my husband. We are just a little freaked out on how much our energy bills have gone up and are afraid of being flagged. But I guess since I will not be vegging and flowering at the same time anymore I could use a few extra lights here.


 I doubt you will be flagged for adding another 300-400 watts..Shit a space heater is 1500 watts and people use those almost all winter...I hear ya tho bills are expensive


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 4, 2011)

I was trying to figure out why the bill jumped so much, but now that you mention the space heaters, we have 3 kids, 3 bedrooms, and had one in each bedroom, hmmm.....so I bet that had A LOT to do with the extra costs!!!!!!!! LOL I turned into mean mom and made all the kids have a certain amount of time on the ps3 wii and xbox, including my husband, and started becoming a drill seargant!!!! Unplug everything not in use, go to the bathroom with the lights off lmao, I guess that is over doing it, but it is scary. I am not so much worried about what I have to pay, though that is a big sore, but my kw or whatever those letters are, usage about tripled from one month to the next. So cool, I bet not using the space heaters is going to make a big difference! Glad you brought that up. So tomorrow Im adding whatever other cfl's I have to spoil these girls as much as possible. I am in a house full of boys so these girls get SPECIAL treatment


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2011)

DirtyDiana said:


> I was trying to figure out why the bill jumped so much, but now that you mention the space heaters, we have 3 kids, 3 bedrooms, and had one in each bedroom, hmmm.....so I bet that had A LOT to do with the extra costs!!!!!!!! LOL I turned into mean mom and made all the kids have a certain amount of time on the ps3 wii and xbox, including my husband, and started becoming a drill seargant!!!! Unplug everything not in use, go to the bathroom with the lights off lmao, I guess that is over doing it, but it is scary. I am not so much worried about what I have to pay, though that is a big sore, but my kw or whatever those letters are, usage about tripled from one month to the next. So cool, I bet not using the space heaters is going to make a big difference! Glad you brought that up. So tomorrow Im adding whatever other cfl's I have to spoil these girls as much as possible. I am in a house full of boys so these girls get SPECIAL treatment


lmao i hear ya..Yeah those space heaters are the problem..1500 watts for more then 8 hours i rather have a 1000 watt on 12/12.
But like you i learned the hard way getting stuck with a 300 dollar bill and i was like how the fuck and realized it was the space heater..Now no space heater just more light lmao


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 4, 2011)

Good, now I am excited to see the outcome of the next bill. Im with ya there MORE LIGHT sounds like the better option for me too! THANKS WYTEBERRY!


----------



## odlaw (Feb 5, 2011)

you can buy smart meters that plug into ya power point then plug whatever into it program in what ya charged for electricity per kw and it tells you how much the device/devices cost to run 
you will soon sort out whats costing a fortune lol even though we know its the heater/s 
its still good to know what ya grow is costing ya lol


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 5, 2011)

odlaw said:


> you can buy smart meters that plug into ya power point then plug whatever into it program in what ya charged for electricity per kw and it tells you how much the device/devices cost to run
> you will soon sort out whats costing a fortune lol even though we know its the heater/s
> its still good to know what ya grow is costing ya lol


Thanks odlaw, i just might look into one of those. Will prolly come in handy towards the spring when I get ready to use the ac, then it will help me decide if I want to use my in room stand up ac. I might have to x that one out, Im sure it uses a shit load of energy!!!! These houses that they build so fast are made like crap! The house ac I was told is only big enough for an apartment!!!!! JERKS!!!!! It gets hot HOT in the summer, but I guess Ill be spending lots of time at the pool to keep the ac running as little as possible.


----------



## fabodnickMD (Feb 6, 2011)

........so I have been busy remodeling and implementing the next faze of my venture, so I thought I would first check in here and post a ref to My last few posts, just to bring everyone up to speed on the progression..........

.........first I set up with CFL's.....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/378441-trailer-park-bagseed-cfl-grow.html#post4808040.......

.....and I also posted a small project that I put together to cut some costs....(I am a Grow-space tweeker for real).....https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/379445-dwc-aero-bubble-ponic-88-a.html#post4824330.........

.......and now I am flippin' it up to HPS, 400w with a 6" hydrofarms inline 400cfm exhaust fan pulling from a 2" pvc inlet that vents from outside, at night when its nice and cold, fewer pest flying, ect........


...here are some pics, I will either journal this grow and post refs to it, or I can just post here....no need to be greedy..........

............................................
.........


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 6, 2011)

aurora indica week 4 flowering


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 7, 2011)

That aurora Indica is looking sweet.


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks its my first indoor grow had to chop a plant that turned hermie the other day, but it was the weakest plant of the bunch so it didn't bother me to bad. I'm just curious tho its been 4 weeks why are there so many hairs but the buds aren't expanding? Will this happen the last few weeks of flowering?


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 7, 2011)

sweetswisher said:


> thanks its my first indoor grow had to chop a plant that turned hermie the other day, but it was the weakest plant of the bunch so it didn't bother me to bad. I'm just curious tho its been 4 weeks why are there so many hairs but the buds aren't expanding? Will this happen the last few weeks of flowering?


Don't worry bro, she's just a teenager at 4 weeks. She'll be blossoming into a woman soon enough. Just give her little more time.


----------



## fabodnickMD (Feb 7, 2011)

DirtyDiana said:


> ACH]
> 
> I have been looking thousands and thousands of photos and I see a lot of people have their 400 quite a distance above their plants, the plants do not look to be stretching, but I am scared if I raise my lights, to cover all 5 plants better, that the plants will stretch. If I could raise the light it would cover more area, but should I? Thanks guys!


.............there are many ways to look at this problem, some plants like it hot, some shrivel and die when its a few° too hot, so IMHO I would keep a close eye on things if you are "too close" for comfort.......I rely on the exchange rate of me Flowering chamber right now, I have it @ about 22X exchange , which keeps the tops of my Ladies a cool 78°.........I also have them SCROG, so I can pull them down when they take off.....all in all it depends on your space, and how your temps are. Anything more than a foot away from the tops of your Ladies (USING 400W) is halving your Lumen per cm ratios.......there are some really good references out there if really wanna find out more.........to quote an outside source......"
*What distance should my light be from my plants?* 

For (artificial) light, there is a law that always applies known as the Inverse Square Law. It states that light diminishes exponentially in energy as the distance is increased from the source.

A good example is that you might be getting 1000 PAR Watts at 4" from your light source, but that would change to 250 PAR Watts at double the distance (8"). This law makes it EXTREMELY important for indoor plant growers to get their light source as close as possible to their plants. The amount of light your plant receives is directly related to it's yield/flower density.

The problem: Indoor lamps used for plant cultivation (HID - High Intensity Discharge) give off large amounts of heat, to such a degree that they could cause damage to the plant if put too close.

Indoors, there is an optimum distance/height between the plants and the light source. This distance fully illuminates the whole canopy with direct light from the source, but is as close as possible to the plants for maximum lumen intensity. This will be called the OLH, for Optimum Lamp Height.

Ultimately, to get the best light efficiency from your lamp, you want it at the OLH at all costs. But how can you get it there without causing harm to your plants with the abundant heat?

First, try moving your light to the OLH and see what it does to your plants. If they have no problem, then you're fine. If you have a high output HID, this probably won't be enough.

Next, try actively exhausting your light hood by hooking up a direct exhaust system to the hood, and then move your lamp to the OLH and see if the plants are O.K. If the plants still seemed affected by the heat, then you must add glass to your actively exhausted lamp hood. Glass will absorb/reflect/filter some of the light energy being emitted by the lamp.

The number would seem relatively low, around 2-3% of PAR wattage, but it will effectively filter out almost all of what little UV-B is emmitted by the lamp. UV-B is believed, and has been shown, to have a positive influence on the potency of Cannabis.

Overall, it would be beneficial for one to add glass if needed to keep their lamp at the OLH, due to the all-powerful Inverse Square Law; moving light farther away will greatly reduce the amount of energy being emitted and is reaching your plants (Light intensity is directly related to yield and flower density).

Almost all glass offered today for insertion in air-cooled lamp hoods is tempered glass, which is regular glass with low amounts of impurities. If one was looking for the most efficient glass for their hood, quartz glass will allow the transmission of UV-B, but is not made specifically for light hoods.

And also remember, that if you have a rectangular garden, it is important to position the longest side of the reflector parallel to the shortest side of your garden. (from FAQ by Head Rush)

Additional note: you should periodically inspect and clean your light hood and bulbs, especially after foliar feeding or underleaf spraying for insects. The dust and dirt that collects will definitely decrease reflectivity. Isopropanol alcohol, glass cleaner or water (and a soft cloth) can all be used to remove streaks, dust and spots.

Contributed by: MedMan

There are a number of factors which play a part in the temperature radiated from your bulb, watts, hood design and air circulation for example.

A simple method of testing for temperature is to use the back of your hand; if its too hot for your hand, its too hot for your plants. Good ventilation is the key to getting your light closer to the garden.

Editor's note:

Recommended typical OLH distances:

Flourescentsroximimty
400w HPS: 1 foot
600w HPS: 1.5 foot
1000w HPS: 2 foot

Author: BobbyDigital"


----------



## greenlanter (Feb 7, 2011)

View attachment 1428559 serious white russian...75 days from seed ,no mercy style...


----------



## greenlanter (Feb 7, 2011)

View attachment 1428570View attachment 1428565serious white russiand and kc brains mango... no mercy style 70 days from seed...


----------



## fabodnickMD (Feb 7, 2011)

greenlanter said:


> View attachment 1428570View attachment 1428565serious white russiand and kc brains mango... no mercy style 70 days from seed...


........Phat mama'_milla'_ !!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2011)

My tahoe og and bubba kush some one do magic and blow these pics up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2011)

**


----------



## Illumination (Feb 8, 2011)

beautiful my friend


----------



## greenlanter (Feb 8, 2011)

jack the ripper... last clone of original mom , like on it 4th generation , nice purple but takes 90 days and iam on a constant race against time so i wont be running her for a while but got some seeds out a crosView attachment 1429906s between her and a skunk from nirvana , i actualy got two phenos that look and smell similar like dr clean lemon candy ...


----------



## genuineapbts (Feb 8, 2011)

I am new to growing but I am wondering how many plants you could grow under a 400watt light at a time? I will be growing in a 4X4 tent or a 2X6 room. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 8, 2011)

genuineapbts said:


> I am new to growing but I am wondering how many plants you could grow under a 400watt light at a time? I will be growing in a 4X4 tent or a 2X6 room. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Check this out and 2 400's would be perfect....some resources:

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp

there you go..remote with reflector and bulb

but i recommend this bulb:

https://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx

and here's why:

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=72215

and some more why:

http://advancedtechlighting.com/cmhfact3.htm


I recommend more 400 cmh's as need for your space....is better to have more points of light that one or two ... the 400's provide penetration lacking in non hid lights and run cooler than the larger wattages and the cmh bulbs have the best spectrum as well as many other advantages including heat and uvb

Hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 8, 2011)

beautiful wyteberrywidow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 8, 2011)

Illumination said:


> beautiful my friend





sweetswisher said:


> beautiful wyteberrywidow


 Thanks lets keep this 400 watt thread alive


----------



## Illumination (Feb 8, 2011)

ok here's my 400 cmh 3 weeks into flower LSD:


View attachment 1430504View attachment 1430509

Also not shown in the pics is my new light mover

Yes that is right I have a light mover in a 22in by 44 in closet grow...see this is the thing with light movers...they are not meant to increase the coverage area but when you move the light in its correctly spec'd for the light power area then the mover works wonders!! That is the purpose of it to maximize the light for its area ....not to increase the coverage area...follow??

Namaste'


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 8, 2011)

nice.............


----------



## fabodnickMD (Feb 9, 2011)

.I have a pic or two from the last few days, just did the final lollipopin' down below, she's all trimmed up tight........(pic's of that on the Morrow..)

.......2Weeks 1 day pic......Down the ol' blouse..................


........................And Cropped from tonight..........


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 9, 2011)

heres my girls at a lil over 4 weeks. i cant wait to see them in 6 more weeks


----------



## kish101 (Feb 10, 2011)

lumatek 400w electronic ballast
EYE Hortilux 400w HPS
4 x 2' t5 with 2' 2700K toobs

These plants were grown under a 200w CFL. just got this ballast a few days ago

strains
2 x Shishkaberry
2 x Super X (fucking incredible x atomic haze)
1 x Stellar (Super X x Shishkaberry)


----------



## Illumination (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful job +rep

keep 'em green

Namaste'


----------



## kish101 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you
I've been growing with a 200w CFL for over a year with great results, but i was in my local grow store over the weekend and the owner had a used 400w lumatek electronic ballast, 400w bulb and the socket for $100 and figured why not. I've have a room with 2 x 600w at a different location and love the results. I do all my experiments and breading at home and now dont have to guess how they'll grow when i put them under HPS lights, theres a big difference from CFL vs HPS. though dont get me wrong if you know how to grow under CFL you'll be surprised what you can produce.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the sounds of that


----------



## sparkabowl (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice kish. Those look great, and they came from under a CFL? Great work.


----------



## odlaw (Feb 11, 2011)

ww from seed now 41 days into flower and clone which i have super cropped tied and fimmed so far to try control her hieght as she appears to be a sativa pheno

ww
View attachment 1435258View attachment 1435257View attachment 1435259View attachment 1435260

clone

View attachment 1435261View attachment 1435262View attachment 1435264View attachment 1435265View attachment 1435263


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2011)

Everything is looking good od


----------



## kish101 (Feb 11, 2011)

sparkabowl said:


> Nice kish. Those look great, and they came from under a CFL? Great work.


Thanks...
Ya they were grown under a CFL, ive gotten pritty good at it and this 400w HPS should and hope will bring new challenges.

heres a picture of my veg


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 11, 2011)

shit im almost embarrased to post my pics, keep in mind this is my first time, and ive made alot of mistakes, that said. these are on day 24 of 12/12 under 400 hps. from seed, in 3 gal bags.View attachment 1435725View attachment 1435726View attachment 1435727View attachment 1435728View attachment 1435729View attachment 1435730View attachment 1435731View attachment 1435732View attachment 1435733View attachment 1435734View attachment 1435735



the first plant is twog, trainwreck x ogre the second is c-red is well a colombian red, was suposed to be bushy but i topped it so have 4 wands of pot, the last i didnt mean to put in, but it is labella strawberry, going very slow, assuming it is sat dom but i screwed the nutes up cause ive never used nutes before so it could just be that. im tryin and learnin, constructive critisism welcome, if u just wanna be an ass .. well fuq


----------



## golddog (Feb 11, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> shit im almost embarrased to post my pics, keep in mind this is my first time, and ive made alot of mistakes, that said. these are on day 24 of 12/12 under 400 hps. from seed, in 3 gal bags.
> 
> <SNIP>


Keep Growing 

Rep+


----------



## odlaw (Feb 11, 2011)

what happened to all there leaves they need there leaves to absorb the light stop pruning them if ya are for starters
other than that just try to keep it simple to start with 
my first grow the only nutes i added was the a/b's for each stage some hydrogen peroxide to help keep roots healthy and some superthrive only in veg stage but im growing in coco you didnt state what medium you are growing in
and also get ya lights as close as ya can to stop the plants stretching
they also look like they could do with a stronger nute mix 

dont get discouraged man it can be very overwhelming to begin with but if ya stick with it ask questions and ignore the idiots who need to put in there smartarse remarks then you will get there


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 11, 2011)

Theres alot of great looking plants in here!
I got some pics uploaded thought i might share with the 400w club 

3 White Widow clones, 5 days into flowering
Light - 400w hps ofcourse
Medium - 60% Coco, 40% perlite
Nutes - Cyco Platinum range

I tied the tops down this morning as they got even bigger over night
View attachment 1436350View attachment 1436351

pH: 5.8
PPM: 900


----------



## odlaw (Feb 11, 2011)

welcome to the 400w club masterhemp


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome shit i wonder if the op of this thread is still active.Im about to take this to a whole other level.I will start posting my grow updates in here as i use my 400 so its only right..Dont feel like sytarting another 400 watt club or should i?smh


----------



## Illumination (Feb 11, 2011)

New one? I'm in....

Namaste'


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 11, 2011)

Cheers odlaw, i didn't realize there was a 400w club till today


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Welcome shit i wonder if the op of this thread is still active.Im about to take this to a whole other level.I will start posting my grow updates in here as i use my 400 so its only right..Dont feel like sytarting another 400 watt club or should i?smh


Yoo wbw! yeah show us them pics man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2011)

Illumination said:


> New one? I'm in....
> 
> Namaste'


What do you think should i start a new one?



MasterHemp said:


> Yoo wbw! yeah show us them pics man


I will prob tomorrow not much changed since my last pics


----------



## odlaw (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah i havent done a journal since my first one lol just been posting the odd pics in here and on the aussie thread lol


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 11, 2011)

ya im in if you start a new 400


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2011)

Pics of the babies under the 400 mh now..Its go time
1&2-group shot
3-Pre 98 bubba kush
4-aliendawg
5-chem valley kush
6-larry og
7-Sour og​




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2011)

*









*
* Bubba kush




*​ *




Attached Thumbnails* *      
*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2011)

* Tahoe Og




*​*




Attached Thumbnails* *     *


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2011)

* Deadhead Og




*​*




Attached Thumbnails* *   *


----------



## odlaw (Feb 11, 2011)

nice wyteberrywidow all these pics are givin me wood


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2011)

all these girls why wouldnt it lmao


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 11, 2011)

damn i gotta clean my computer screen again.. rofl


----------



## sparkabowl (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice looking plants wyteberrywidow. I grew out some Bubba Kush and am down to my last few bowls. I wish I had more because it was some of the tastiest bud I've had - I hope you enjoy yours as much as I did mine!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2011)

sparkabowl said:


> Nice looking plants wyteberrywidow. I grew out some Bubba Kush and am down to my last few bowls. I wish I had more because it was some of the tastiest bud I've had - I hope you enjoy yours as much as I did mine!


 Im sure i will.This plant is nice smelling nice and the buds look heavy.I fell in love..


----------



## sparkabowl (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's my last 400w cabinet grow.


I took it out to 11 weeks and still had white pistils and couldn't find any amber trichs on the calyxys, but I figured enough's enough and chopped.

Here's what they were at that point:


----------



## sparkabowl (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh well, that post turned out nothing like I was trying to do. Trying to add inline attachments got all messed up, not sure if it's a problem with the site or just me. Anyway, everything turned out fine for me; big piles of ganja, and that last pic is of my newly vege'd clones getting ready for flower. Thanks to all RIU!


----------



## mimsy (Feb 12, 2011)

STICKKY IICKKY ICKKY OHHHWAAY! Yummy lookin bud there man =) 

hey everyone, I'm new to R.I.U. and I really need some advice on my new wardrobe! After seeing the girls in this thread I think my box would house a 400 w perfectly. Tell me what you think https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/407692-my-new-wardrobe-grow.html


Blaaaaze upp


----------



## golddog (Feb 12, 2011)

mimsy said:


> STICKKY IICKKY ICKKY OHHHWAAY! Yummy lookin bud there man =)
> 
> hey everyone, I'm new to R.I.U. and I really need some advice on my new wardrobe! After seeing the girls in this thread I think my box would house a 400 w perfectly. Tell me what you think https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/407692-my-new-wardrobe-grow.html
> 
> ...


That closet needs a 400 watt in there. Looks about prefect, as long as you can ventilate it some.

Let us know.


----------



## kish101 (Feb 12, 2011)

mimsy said:


> STICKKY IICKKY ICKKY OHHHWAAY! Yummy lookin bud there man =)
> 
> hey everyone, I'm new to R.I.U. and I really need some advice on my new wardrobe! After seeing the girls in this thread I think my box would house a 400 w perfectly. Tell me what you think https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/407692-my-new-wardrobe-grow.html
> 
> Blaaaaze upp


400w will work perfectly. My wardrobe is smalling and it's working out for me.
For ventilation try using a bathroom fan, I picked one up at the hardware store for about $30CDN. if you go back a few pages you can see how its set up.
Best of luck...


----------



## kish101 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just added three new girls. they will be my first full flower with my new 400w
strains i add:
Shishkaberry
Stellar (Super X x Shishkaberry)
Jack Herer (Green House Seeds)


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 13, 2011)

View attachment 1439640View attachment 1439641 aurora indica week 5 flower


----------



## CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis (Feb 13, 2011)

CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis said:


> here is my 400wt hps grow...they are either Himalayan Gold or Strawberry Haze. i was in amsterdam this summer and got 5 seeds of each from the Cannabis Seed Co. shop. they are about 55" tall now and vegged them for about 2.5 months before starting the flowering stage. the first 3 weeks i had insufficient lighting and they were about 7' tall before i was able to upgrade and get the proper lighting neded. i suggest HTG for your growing needs, they hooked me up with some freebies. i used pure blend veg for nutes and havent decided what to use for flowering nuts..i just ran out 2 days ago and in deep need for advice on flowering nutes...what do you all think? im so friggin proud of my lil girls, and cant wait till i get to reap what i sow.
> 
> *Combat Veterans For Cannabis - RECON!!*
> 
> ...


here are the latest pics as of feb 13th 2011...


----------



## sparkabowl (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks mimsy. That wardrobe is nice and will house a 400 nicely with some ventilation. I use a 6 inch inline centrifugal fan in my 2' x 3' cabinet, but it runs on low most of the time. Cut some holes for passive intakes down low and vent the exhaust up top. If the wardrobe is in a room that is going to be lit up when the plants are in the night cycle you will need to do some light proofing with weatherstripping and whatnot. A few strips of plywood or something top and bottom of the inside will help you seal it up.

Best of luck, looks like you are off to a good start!


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am now a member of the 400w club,... and the 600w club,... and the 1kw club.


----------



## Sparky8098 (Feb 13, 2011)

Double Diesel Auto Ryder and AK-48 Autoflowers under a 400W HPS


View attachment 1440068View attachment 1440069View attachment 1440070View attachment 1440071View attachment 1440072View attachment 1440073View attachment 1440074View attachment 1440075View attachment 1440076View attachment 1440077View attachment 1440078View attachment 1440079View attachment 1440080View attachment 1440081View attachment 1440083


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2011)

all looking good fellas


----------



## mimsy (Feb 14, 2011)

*I just built a new grow wardrobe... this is my first time growing so I can use all the help I can get!!! I POST LOTS OF PICS!!!
And... I'm installing my first 400 watt MH tomorrow! BOO YAH!
Please just take a sec and check out https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/407692-my-new-wardrobe-grow-2.html  Have a good one



Blaaaaze up




*


----------



## skiweeds (Feb 14, 2011)

here are my ladies that i vegged under a single 400w MH. amazing how much foliage growth. unfortunately i wont be able to post the finished product around april because im flowering under a 600w hps. i have a 5'x5'x6'6'' tent and just that single light fills the whole tent. i did the LST technique with a little bit of a twist. what i pretty much did was did absolutely no topping or fimming. i kept the main branch bent down every several days. eventually over time the side branches shot up like crazy. sometimes even surpassing the main stem. eventually most of the side branches caught up. now i just slightly bend the top branch so it sort of stays even with the rest of the branches for almost equal lighting. almsot forgot to mention. all except 1 plant are LA Confidential from feminized seeds. the other plant is a sweet tooth clone from last summer. it was harvested and but i left some foliage and bud on it and revegged it. i didnt trim/fim or even lst it. all the branches just grew naturally on their own. the sweet tooth is the lighter colored plant.


----------



## brick20 (Feb 14, 2011)

*400wTYPE SHIT...







ON THAT NOTE IM BACK IN THE CLUB..!
*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2011)

brick20 said:


> *400wTYPE SHIT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats whats up


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 14, 2011)

brick20 said:


> *400wTYPE SHIT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks just like the one I just got. Quick question, so am I still part of the 400 club if I am using two!?!?!?! My husband says yes, just a double banger now LMAO


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 14, 2011)

Sparky8098 said:


> Double Diesel Auto Ryder and AK-48 Autoflowers under a 400W HPS
> 
> 
> View attachment 1440068View attachment 1440069View attachment 1440070View attachment 1440071View attachment 1440072View attachment 1440073View attachment 1440074View attachment 1440075View attachment 1440076View attachment 1440077View attachment 1440078View attachment 1440079View attachment 1440080View attachment 1440081View attachment 1440082View attachment 1440083


Nice Sparky! How many plants is that? Did you lst them or anything? I grew autos once, but didnt try anything special with them. I have some I will be starting when my current batch is done and I am thinkin of messn with them a bit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2011)

DirtyDiana said:


> Looks just like the one I just got. Quick question, so am I still part of the 400 club if I am using two!?!?!?! My husband says yes, just a double banger now LMAO


 Your husband is right you are a double banger now and you are still part of the 400 watt club


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 14, 2011)

DirtyDiana said:


> Looks just like the one I just got. Quick question, so am I still part of the 400 club if I am using two!?!?!?! My husband says yes, just a double banger now LMAO


The 600w club thread is full of douchebags, and the 1kw club thread is dead, so stick around here. I was gonna post my frankenstein 1kw setup in those other threads, but it simply isn't worth my time. I suggest you hang out here, with the kool kids, instead.


----------



## greenlanter (Feb 14, 2011)

Jack the ripper 80 sumthing day ... i hope i get 2 ounces... it would bring me close to 0.5grm per watt not quiet there yet ... View attachment 1442241


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 14, 2011)

It is hard to tell, due to the camera perspective in the shower, but it looks like ~1.5 - 1.75 oz to me.


----------



## greenlanter (Feb 14, 2011)

Good Eye Jack ,the buds are not fat nor fluffy ... iam also adding the pop corn bud that doesnt show on the pic , any how lost camara and got dirt on another one ,my wifes says if i break anything i get the couch and that means i got to fight for it over the cats and well i hate to sleep with manolo at my age... the smell on this thing is amazing lemon detergentxsugar drop martini kinda odor ...back to the camara is a kodak discount store disposable digital cam ... $25 not bad...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2011)

My pride and joy Tahoe og


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 15, 2011)

wbw you should make your own book of dank like subcool with pics like those, that is beautiful


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks...........


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 15, 2011)

here is some of my white widows grown under 400's. going to be running 6 400's 3 over each 2 trays in a row very soon i love 400 watters.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

What up, yall? I just joined the club, so I might as well introduce myself.

Until now I've grown under CFL, but I'm stoked to have an HID lamp of my very own. I got a 400w dual ballast and I've got my new kids vegging under the MH lamp on a 24/0 schedule. It's exciting, but i have some questions.

Will a 400w lamp be sufficient light for a 36x20x62 mylar-lined tent?

Is 18 inches away too close, too far or just close enough for seedlings?

Do Hortilux lamps really make a difference?

Here's a link to my journal if you want to check it out or offer any advice (I'm eager to learn) https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/409010-dks-400w-tent-grow-starring.htm

Thanks guys!


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 15, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> Will a 400w lamp be sufficient light for a 36x20x62 mylar-lined tent?


50watts per square foot is ideal so if you are rockin a 3'x1.5'x5'(basically) you could honestly get away with a 250w bulb but a 400 is going to do great (very bright for that space).



DumpsterKeeper said:


> Is 18 inches away too close, too far or just close enough for seedlings?


not sure man i would say you are ok if you start seeing heat stress raise it a bit. i always start under 8 bulb t5's.


DumpsterKeeper said:


> Do Hortilux lamps really make a difference?


not sure bro never used them i use just regular bulbs and always got good results.



DumpsterKeeper said:


> Here's a link to my journal if you want to check it out or offer any advice (I'm eager to learn) https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/409010-dks-400w-tent-grow-starring.htm


its not working for me not sure why my computer is a piece of shite so could be it.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Ack, sorry. Here it is again. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/409010-dks-400w-tent-grow-starring.html

Picky-ass web browsers should just know what I want to link when I type it...


----------



## Sparky8098 (Feb 15, 2011)

6 Plants, they are on a forum and I have journalized the posts. Also, there are new pics posted Sunday nights.
These Autos are going pretty well, but soon I am switching back to "real" strains.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2011)

*




Tahoe Og








*​ *




Attached Thumbnails* *    *


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2011)

* Bubba kush












*​ *




Attached Thumbnails* *   *


----------



## sparkabowl (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice shots wyteberry. That Bubba s looking plump!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah she is nice and plump im hoping by the end of the week shell be done but it looks like it will be another one at least will check trichs on friday


----------



## Illumination (Feb 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> * Bubba kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big as the light that grew it

Beautiful girl my friend....

Namaste'


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 17, 2011)

WBW, your buds are looking awesome as usual. That Bubba plant looks like a green rock with snow on it. Are the buds as dense as they appear?


----------



## kish101 (Feb 17, 2011)

wyteberry quick question, Do you flush? your leaves seem offly green. 
But looking Great!
keep it up!


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 17, 2011)

Today is day 11 of flowering, there smelling great so far 

View attachment 1447085View attachment 1447087View attachment 1447086

Edit: Forgot to mention the strain is White Widow


----------



## Illumination (Feb 17, 2011)

gorgeous...

Namaste'


----------



## cameron666 (Feb 17, 2011)

MasterHemp said:


> Today is day 11 of flowering, there smelling great so far
> 
> View attachment 1447087
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention the strain is White Widow


 they look so happy in that pic  Very Healthy and Lovely Looking


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> WBW, your buds are looking awesome as usual. That Bubba plant looks like a green rock with snow on it. Are the buds as dense as they appear?


yes the buds are very dense and rock hard


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2011)

kish101 said:


> wyteberry quick question, Do you flush? your leaves seem offly green.
> But looking Great!
> keep it up!


 Yes i flush but ive been just giving the bubba straight water for about 2 weeks now and the bottom leaves are starting to yellow


----------



## kish101 (Feb 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes i flush but ive been just giving the bubba straight water for about 2 weeks now and the bottom leaves are starting to yellow


If your able to get it try Rinse from Optimum, I do two waterings with it and the the rest straight water. I do a two week flush and all the leaves are yellow by the end. I notice the smoke, taste and the smell is so much better after using this product.


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 17, 2011)

here is a few pics ofd some 73 day old easyryder 'the short one an lowryder 2


----------



## Illumination (Feb 17, 2011)

closetkiller said:


> here is a few pics ofd some 73 day old easyryder 'the short one an lowryder 2


beautiful green there 

Namaste'


----------



## odlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

heres my ww sativa pheno not long to go know
View attachment 1447393

and now for some bud porn 
View attachment 1447573View attachment 1447575View attachment 1447577

and my fav cola she is 45 cm long 
View attachment 1447579


----------



## Illumination (Feb 17, 2011)

outstanding job...truly pretty

Namaste'


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 17, 2011)

odlaw there looking real good. cant wait till mine start packing on


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone new to the 400w just upgraded from a 250w a few days ago, Got 4 plants right now 2 big ones and 2 youngens , strains I have 2 Floja ( Flo x Double Purple Doja ) for the big ones and sensi star and trainwreck from a bagseed or what i believe to be trainwreck thats what i was told. for the young ones. well here they are.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking good welcome aboard..


----------



## odlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

welcome to the 400 club man
ya grow is looking pretty sexy keep up the good work
we need to keep our rep up we had some dude in here claiming he could pull 4000lbs from his solar powered led lazers 
remeber that guy wb rotfl


----------



## Illumination (Feb 17, 2011)

odlaw said:


> welcome to the 400 club man
> ya grow is looking pretty sexy keep up the good work
> we need to keep our rep up we had some dude in here claiming he could pull 4000lbs from his solar powered led lazers
> remeber that guy wb rotfl


What??? LOL...can you guide me so I could read that!!!

Thanx

Namaste'


----------



## odlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

haha was just some loser a lil while ago ranting about how good his leds where and how shit 400w lights are lol


----------



## Illumination (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah well all I gotta say is my plants love the 400 cmh...and I do too

Namaste'


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm gonna see if I can buy a CMH bulb for my next grow and find out what all the fuss is aboot. I'll be growing White Widow x Big Bud and I want them to be as fast as genetically possible.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 18, 2011)

dumpsterkeeper. does your name have any relation with the ohio dumpster strain?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 18, 2011)

odlaw said:


> welcome to the 400 club man
> ya grow is looking pretty sexy keep up the good work
> we need to keep our rep up we had some dude in here claiming he could pull 4000lbs from his solar powered led lazers
> remeber that guy wb rotfl


 Yeah you dont see him around anymore with the douche remarks he was making..He was a comedian i tell you that


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 18, 2011)

Illumination said:


> What??? LOL...can you guide me so I could read that!!!
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Namaste'


His name is conebeast187 or conehead 187 something like that he sent me a pm saying the cops will be knocking on my door when i laughed at him in this thread lmao!!!


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 18, 2011)

heres a small update. go to the link in my sig if you want the full update and more pictures! my grow thread is dead right now


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks guys for the welcome and for the rep  thanks to you got my 3rd rep bar


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 18, 2011)

Dank Budz said:


> thanks guys for the welcome and for the rep  thanks to you got my 3rd rep bar


That was me who gave you the 3rd star after my rep i saw it come lmao.


----------



## kish101 (Feb 18, 2011)

first week into flowering.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 19, 2011)

great job....+rep

Namaste'


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 19, 2011)

These kids are just 18 days old, but they're responding well to the MH. I'm already very impressed by how much easier it is to grow with a decent light.


View attachment 1449031View attachment 1449032View attachment 1449033View attachment 1449034

They had an N deficiency recently, but they seem to be al better now. And, yes, I did top them. I did it to my skunk plant when it was about this size, so I figure I shouldn't mess with what works.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 19, 2011)

^LOL^ mine are 20+ days old and Are still less than three inches tall. (they still look like seedlings!!) I'm using Miracle Grow inorganic soil which i know is no good but that's all i have right now, switching to regular old backyard soil tomorrow, hope things improve. Cool bulb pic how did u take that?


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't like MG myself, but some people have grown really good bud with it. It just takes a safecracker's touch with that stuff. If you're looking for a good brand of organic soil, there's one in a purple bag called Garden State. I use it and it's pretty great. It's ph 7 and has no time-released nutes. Works great for me, just cut it with perlite and peat moss.


----------



## dank toker (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## TRUBOLTSFAN (Feb 19, 2011)

Heres my 400W grow actually I run two 400 watters. in veg now but lookin nice !


----------



## greenlanter (Feb 19, 2011)

View attachment 1449544 jtr 7 days drying , four grams under 2oz ... deep green purple colors cover in resin and goin into jars for atleast 14 days...


----------



## chronicallyDank (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

what strain is that?


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> how many plants is that?


fixed your post


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 19, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


>


Do you use a combo of CFL and HID?


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 19, 2011)

notice the cfl in the background haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> fixed your post


I actually want to know what strain it is.Leaves are going yellow while its still giving out white hairs...Thats not good


----------



## Pureblood89 (Feb 19, 2011)

Illumination said:


> What??? LOL...can you guide me so I could read that!!!
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Namaste'


I could yield 4k lbs, if I had access to a 100 acre field with rich fertile soil and had 2000 female clones, and had access to renewable water source, and could afford massive amounts of high grade nutrients. It would also have to be in the middle of nowhere with no flyovers.

But indoors with led's... no chance in hell! I would be both testicles on that! The guy who said that is just another shill.


----------



## chronicallyDank (Feb 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> what strain is that?


This is Subcool's Pandora's Box. Im not sure why she pushed out that last round of white hairs. She pumped a lot of those out after I started flushing.


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Original-Organic-Grow-Kit.asp

has anyone tried this kit? i hope this is okay to post its a 400w kit

JP


----------



## Illumination (Feb 19, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> This is Subcool's Pandora's Box. Im not sure *why she pushed out that last round of white hairs. She pumped a lot of those out after I started flushing.*


Because of the saturated medium...rain response...higher metabolic rate to wick away water from roots which also pushes new growth...also the additional osmotic pressure from the sudden drop in slainity or ec/ppm of the medium

Hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Feb 19, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Original-Organic-Grow-Kit.asp
> 
> has anyone tried this kit? i hope this is okay to post its a 400w kit
> 
> JP


Have not used the kit but I have that light/ballast /reflector with a 400 watt cmh bulb and it performs flawlessly... HTG has awesome customer service as well...they will make sure you are a satisfied customer...they do business as it should be...all about the customer

Namaste'


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Have not used the kit but I have that light/ballast /reflector with a 400 watt cmh bulb and it performs flawlessly... HTG has awesome customer service as well...they will make sure you are a satisfied customer...they do business as it should be...all about the customer
> 
> Namaste'


Only thing im missing is the cmh bulb but i agree htg is good to go with and the price is very good.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> This is Subcool's Pandora's Box. Im not sure why she pushed out that last round of white hairs. She pumped a lot of those out after I started flushing.


Hopefully your plant finishes good.I dont think its a big problem or a problem at all i just like to see healthy leaves with white hairs and yellow leaves with ripe buds lol


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 20, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Original-Organic-Grow-Kit.asp
> 
> has anyone tried this kit? i hope this is okay to post its a 400w kit
> 
> JP


I got a similar setup for about half the price

Tent: http://www.amazon.com/Small-Reflective-Hydroponics-Cabinet-GYO1001/dp/B00283Q59M/ref=sr_1_8?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1296196651&sr=1-8

Light kit (Ballast, Fixture w/batwing hood, HPS+MH bulb, Hanging kit): http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003810CVA

It doesn't come with nutes, but the nutes they offer could probably be found for less total overall.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Illumination (Feb 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Only thing im missing is the cmh bulb but i agree htg is good to go with and the price is very good.


here you go my friend...best deal out there with outstanding customer service...I inadvertently placed my billing zip code instead of shipping zip code so it went 6 states away!!! THEY OVERNIGHTED A REPLACEMENT TO ME FREE OF CHARGE!!! Can't beat that I don't care where you go!!

https://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx


Hope it helps and I LOVE CMH!!!

Namaste'


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks i will be getting one prob next week if not sooner


----------



## Illumination (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome....you will love the potency!!!


please join us:https://www.rollitup.org/groups/cmh-club.html

namaste'


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 20, 2011)

hey thanks for the link illumination, can I use a cmh bulb with my galaxy digital ballast?


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 20, 2011)

Will a CMH lamp work in a switchable magnetic ballast?


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 20, 2011)

Lumi said mine should be able to take CMH and it's a switchable mag ballast. I can't imagine why yours wouldn't either


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thx, I wish I would have thought about that before I bought the 400w horti-mh to add to my 600w hps flower box. I may run up to the hydro store and see if they have any. If I put a cmh in flower I could throw the horti-mh in veg to replace the cheap sylvania lamp I have been using.


----------



## HererBorealis (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey all! Here are my 3 ladies going into flowering, the fourth seed from this batch was a male, will be using him for pollen 

Running one 430 Son Agro over 6 sq ft


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 20, 2011)

Dank Budz said:


> hey thanks for the link illumination, can I use a cmh bulb with my galaxy digital ballast?


It says it might not work with 99% digital ballast



rasputin71 said:


> Will a CMH lamp work in a switchable magnetic ballast?


 It works with all magnetic core & coil ballast


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 20, 2011)

HererBorealis said:


> View attachment 1451779View attachment 1451778View attachment 1451777View attachment 1451776Hey all! Here are my 3 ladies going into flowering, the fourth seed from this batch was a male, will be using him for pollen


Nice group. I'm planning on collecting some pollen if any of mine turn out male.


----------



## HererBorealis (Feb 20, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> Nice group. I'm planning on collecting some pollen if any of mine turn out male.


Good stuff, I have big breeding plans underway, just took 9 clones from my 3 fem's to continue with these great genetics 

Maybe we can start a pollen exchange program


----------



## stelthy (Feb 20, 2011)

Nearly 3 weeks into flower... Gettin' there  - STELTHY


----------



## HererBorealis (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking nice, I like your compact setup, how big is it overall?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 20, 2011)

HererBorealis said:


> Looking nice, I like your compact setup, how big is it overall?


Cheers man  its roughly 7'.5" tall, 4' wide and about 2' deep ...It suits my needs and I am loaded with a 250, 400 & 600W digital ballast setup, its coming along ok I'am thinking  - STELTHY


----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2011)

I havent posted a grow for a while now, so here is my contribution. Some ak47 short of three weeks into flower from 4 weeks of veg from seed. Some harvested buds from my first cloning attempt. Clone to flower-1-1.5 oz a plant.Going for bigger plants again. anyone notice the odd symmetrical growth for flower stretch? sativa dom strait? my first dwc attempt, ak47 as well. About to flower after a resi change. also some bho from 24 grams dry trim and 3 grams of popcorn bud. 2.3 grams budder, .5 or so of the 2nd run oil. too gooey to weigh. already gone.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2011)

nice closet stelthy. Buds are getting big fast. rep


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 20, 2011)

These ladies have been flowering for 14 days, things are looking sweet 
Sativa dom, White Widow 
View attachment 1452163View attachment 1452166
View attachment 1452168View attachment 1452169


----------



## Illumination (Feb 20, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Will a CMH lamp work in a switchable magnetic ballast?


Yes it most assuredly will...must be on hps setting though....


you will love it Ras

Namaste'


----------



## lilindian (Feb 20, 2011)

Super Lemon Haze, 400W MH/HPS covering 2 Plants


----------



## kish101 (Feb 20, 2011)

lilindian said:


> View attachment 1452267
> 
> Super Lemon Haze, 400W MH/HPS covering 2 Plants


Very Nice!
Looks great keep it up...


----------



## Illumination (Feb 20, 2011)

Dank Budz said:


> hey thanks for the link illumination, can I use a cmh bulb with my galaxy digital ballast?



Unfortunately no it will not ...the frequencies of the digi's are too high and vibrates the internals apart...well thats the short layman explanation but should bring an understanding...as a matter of fact I have read that alot of bulbs were dying early because of this...and I mean hps bulbs....but I have no experience as never have had a digi...but ansi code s51 for mag coil hps ballast or and ballast 400 switchable only



Heres a great deal on mag ballast 400 hps complete system:

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp

But you will still need the cmh bulb in addition:

https://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx

Also I do not know where you live but if you are near on of their locations you could even save on shipping!! Is what I did...They have a new location in Commerce City CO and I was in Denver for x-mac so when picked it up there and got an awesome deal on promix bx w/mychor and worm castings plus an additional discount as well....way less expensive than Fox farm...just making it myself and better!!!


Hope it helps....


Namaste'


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 20, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Have not used the kit but I have that light/ballast /reflector with a 400 watt cmh bulb and it performs flawlessly... HTG has awesome customer service as well...they will make sure you are a satisfied customer...they do business as it should be...all about the customer
> 
> Namaste'


 i got that kit. the zipper busted during first week had to resew it,but its cheap, light proof, and works great. when i told them about the zipper, they sent me a new shell free. didnt even have to pay [email protected] this is my first grow, so it suited my needs, i now need a shorter tent, so i can keep 2 mothers, and wall off half the tent for a perpetual


----------



## HererBorealis (Feb 20, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Cheers man  its roughly 7'.5" tall, 4' wide and about 2' deep ...It suits my needs and I am loaded with a 250, 400 & 600W digital ballast setup, its coming along ok I'am thinking  - STELTHY


Very nice! Thats about the size of my closet, how many cfm does your fan pull? And do temps stay nice with that air cooled reflecteor?


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 20, 2011)

guys i have terrible news. the person that lives where i grow is moving out and now i might have to chop march first. thats like 2 weeks early! how bad will it be?


----------



## HererBorealis (Feb 20, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> guys i have terrible news. the person that lives where i grow is moving out and now i might have to chop march first. thats like 2 weeks early! how bad will it be?


 
That depends on how far along the flowers have matured, what do the trich's look like, clear, milky, in-between? Pray that they finish early!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 20, 2011)

NOT THAT BAD.yEILD WILL BE LOW AND BUD WOULD BE PRE MATURE BUT IT WOULD BE BETTER THAN SOME SCHWAGG


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 20, 2011)

aurora indica week 6 flower


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 20, 2011)

on a level from 1 - 10 10 being fully mature and potent good bud and 1 being mexi brick. where we my stuff be at 2 weeks early, honestly


----------



## Illumination (Feb 20, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> on a level from 1 - 10 10 being fully mature and potent good bud and 1 being mexi brick. where we my stuff be at 2 weeks early, honestly



Cut your light on hours back to 8 on 16 off per day....allow your lights off temps to swing down drastically to 55-60F....up the p and really up the k in your feedings....will reduce yield but should speed up the ripening to be just about perfect....sux but better than nothing....

Hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 20, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> on a level from 1 - 10 10 being fully mature and potent good bud and 1 being mexi brick. where we my stuff be at 2 weeks early, honestly


I had to do the same thing with my Sour Cream. Whereas the plant probably would have finished at a 9 or 10, I would say it was about a 7 in this case. Maybe a six depending on how much they've filled out at this point. I would just go with Lumi's advice and see if that works for ya.

Early harvests suck, but losing the whole crop sucks even more. I feel your pain.


----------



## Girdweed (Feb 20, 2011)

This thread is awesome. There are some great looking buds coming out of the 400 Watters. I recently ordered a 400 with switchable ballast and want to put it into use right away. I have a 4X4 Mylar tent that I'll be setting it up in. 
Plants are currently under a Flourescent/cfl mix. I would really like to get them under a Metal Halide. Will the 400 watt Metal Halide @ lowe's work? I've only got about a 75 minute drive if that will work and could get it tomorrow. 

I have a few that could use 2-3 weeks of MH and then flower  under the HPS for the first time!!! I'm stoked


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2011)

Greenhouse Seeds Black and White pack. 3 White Rhino and 2 White Widow (topped at the 4th node and tied to pots).
Homemade tent 1.2-1.2-1.5.
5" Vents TT inline fan and a 5" Rhino filter (RC412 carbon from Tiwest in Australia,the best!).
400w Sunmaster dual spec HPS on a 400w magnetic ballast.



Too much Nitrogen, but hey you live and learn!


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 20, 2011)

heres where they are as of the 19th so what do you guys think ?


----------



## HererBorealis (Feb 20, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> heres where they are as of the 19th so what do you guys think ?


Gorgeous


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 20, 2011)

HererBorealis said:


> Gorgeous


i mean like how bad will it be at this point if im stuck choppin march 1st


----------



## Illumination (Feb 20, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Cut your light on hours back to 8 on 16 off per day....allow your lights off temps to swing down drastically to 55-60F....up the p and really up the k in your feedings....will reduce yield but should speed up the ripening to be just about perfect....sux but better than nothing....
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Namaste'


do as advised above and it will be good smoke just your yeild will be lowerr than hoped but most of the quality should come out

Namaste'


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 20, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> i mean like how bad will it be at this point if im stuck choppin march 1st


 they look good (still a little preme but good) it really sucks when you get in these binds with such beautiful buds. i would say if it is strictly personnel smoke you will prably be plenty fine with a little hint of (dam they could have been better) now if you are trying to sell it might have a little harder of a time but still shouldnt be bad. i have been in the same situation before but hell you gotta do what you gotta do man(or woman lol).


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 20, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> i mean like how bad will it be at this point if im stuck choppin march 1st


It'll probably be fine if you have that long. At this point, I don't think you would use the word "bad" to describe the buds at all. On a scale of 1-10 they'll still probably be an 8. Possibly higher considering they have about 10 more days before they have to come down.

EDIT:

Sorry for the double post. I made gumby hash for the first time today and it totally worked.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 20, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> It'll probably be fine if you have that long. At this point, I don't think you would use the word "bad" to describe the buds at all. On a scale of 1-10 they'll still probably be an 8. Possibly higher considering they have about 10 more days before they have to come down.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Sorry for the double post. I made gumby hash for the first time today and it totally worked.


So goto edit post and delete one...

Namaste'


----------



## fabodnickMD (Feb 21, 2011)

.............................Oh yeah, These Ladies are OG Kush..............


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 21, 2011)

Illumination said:


> So goto edit post and delete one...
> 
> Namaste'



I had no idea you could delete your own posts now.

What a time to be alive....


----------



## dangledo (Feb 21, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Greenhouse Seeds Black and White pack. 3 White Rhino and 2 White Widow (topped at the 4th node and tied to pots).
> Homemade tent 1.2-1.2-1.5.
> 5" Vents TT inline fan and a 5" Rhino filter (RC412 carbon from Tiwest in Australia,the best!).
> 400w Sunmaster dual spec HPS on a 400w magnetic ballast.
> ...


Nice grow man- were they feminized seeds?


----------



## greenlanter (Feb 21, 2011)

View attachment 1453870left to right Kc brains mango, ghs bubbah kush clone and serious white russian about 84 days from seed , the bubbah was added as a small clone with out veg still gree some desent buds...


----------



## greenlanter (Feb 21, 2011)

View attachment 1453872the big one is bubbah , the little one is a kc brains mango clone,second bigest is my jtr x skunk , the other four are nycpd from nirvana ... they would be entering the bloom room today... i also have in the flowering room two lambs breath and two more jtr x skunk seed i made 2 years back when i began messing with polen , iam not a breeder but i pick my biggest smelliest male and polinated my jtrand well the smoke should be interesting...


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 21, 2011)

dangledo said:


> Nice grow man- were they feminized seeds?


I'm pretty sure. I think all GH colored seeds are fem, but I could be wrong.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 21, 2011)

hey guys i have great news, i dont have to chop march first anymore, now i get until march 9th! 
heres where theyre at now. do you think theyll be fine by then?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah they will be fine but still do whats recommended since its still a early harvest


----------



## Wishbuilder (Feb 21, 2011)

hey ...new here wanted to ask specific, requirements before i post any pics is the room or cabinet limited to just that one 400 watt or can you have additional light as well? I have some additional t-5 side lighting four 2 FT tubes for an additional 100 watts does that disqualify my cabinet..............................................................................thanks man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 21, 2011)

Wishbuilder said:


> hey ...new here wanted to ask specific, requirements before i post any pics is the room or cabinet limited to just that one 400 watt or can you have additional light as well? I have some additional t-5 side lighting four 2 FT tubes for an additional 100 watts does that disqualify my cabinet..............................................................................thanks man


Nah you cool dude..


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking marvelous.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a question to pose to the group:

Let's say you could get your hands on some tight pro equipment. New mylar tent, new complete light setup, the works. Now let's say you're getting it because someone got busted and your friend is clearing out their house. Would you take said gear and grow? Or would you be paranoid?

I'm in this position right now, and as much as I want to take it, there's a little guy on my shoulder telling me it's cursed. I've always been a militant skeptic, so I feel it's my DUTY to take this gear and grow some dank with it, just to prove there is no such thing as curses.

Would you take the free gear?

EDIT: It should be noted that said busted individual was busted for distribution, but wasn't actually growing anything (hence why his gear wasn't seized as evidence).


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 21, 2011)

hmm well i think you should honestly. they werent growing with it, so it cant be that cursed. and not only that but you can succeed where they failed


----------



## Illumination (Feb 21, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> I had a question to pose to the group:
> 
> Let's say you could get your hands on some tight pro equipment. New mylar tent, new complete light setup, the works. Now let's say you're getting it because someone got busted and your friend is clearing out their house. Would you take said gear and grow? Or would you be paranoid?
> 
> ...


If you are scared to use it lemme know what the shipping cost would be and I'll take it

Namaste'


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 21, 2011)

I will double the shipping costs.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 21, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I will double the shipping costs.


 Then you can have it....lol

Namaste'


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 21, 2011)

if it's just going to be thrown away i would take it and grow some dank with it  if the guy is your friend use it till he gets back.


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 21, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Then you can have it....lol
> 
> Namaste'


hehe, I need a tent so I can double my flower space and have a reason to buy some LED's.


----------



## Wishbuilder (Feb 21, 2011)

hey thanks . iam still learing how to navigate shit here ,i was nt sure how to post a response to what what i had asked earlier and add pics to the respose here for the readers to see . so for now i added 7 pics of my Patriot Grow Box in my first album. if you could enlighten me on how to get pic s here where we talk i'd appreciate it . and if you would take a look at the Patriot and let me know what you think....................thanks man


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 21, 2011)

go advanced > manage attachments


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, if you all want it so damned bad then I guess... I'll keep it!

Seems like it can't be a bad idea. The dude got busted because he was slanging pounds in a small town. The cops spent years building their case on him and he was never the wiser. That's what happens when you involve too many people and try to be Mr. Bigtime Dealer.


----------



## greenlanter (Feb 22, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm police takes your equipment when they find it anithing from nutes to light to zip locks bags , dude no offence but it sounds bogus... i never herd cops leaving visual evidence behind???? nuf said...


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 22, 2011)

greenlanter said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm police takes your equipment when they find it anithing from nutes to light to zip locks bags , dude no offence but it sounds bogus... i never herd cops leaving visual evidence behind???? nuf said...


Keep in mind, there was just a light and a tent. No seeds, no nutes or anything, just a light and a tent. They were trying to catch him on dealing, so that's what they went for. He had about 4 lbs of bud, thousands of dollars in cash, a gun and some coke. These are small-town, local cops, and their case was on dealing. I can't say why they didn't take it, I can only make logical assumptions. What I do know is he may have had plans to start growing, but the gear he had is all brand new so he never got around to it.

There was probably some kind of technicality his lawyer got him on. Considering that indoor gardening isn't illegal and they had no proof that he was growing bud in his house, then the light and tent can't be used as evidence. They would have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that he was producing drugs with that equipment, and if there wasn't anything to prove it besides equipment that hadn't been taken out of the box, there case for production would be null. I'm sure the local cops were already ecstatic about arresting this guy and finding a few thousand dollars worth of bud.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 24, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> heres where they are as of the 19th so what do you guys think ?


what color are the triches?

Namaste'


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 24, 2011)

well i dont have a high power 30x scope i just have a magnifying glass. but teyre starting to look milky and the pistils on some are turning orange and deep yellow pinkish on the rest. i posted an update in my thread check it outttt


----------



## Tombstoner (Feb 24, 2011)

What strain do you have there? I'm drooling!


----------



## Tombstoner (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, I'm new here and my last reply was for a post Way........... back pg. 2 I think


----------



## Shallowcal (Feb 24, 2011)

Those are some sexy bitches.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 24, 2011)

whos??????????


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 25, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> hey guys i have great news, i dont have to chop march first anymore, now i get until march 9th!
> heres where theyre at now. do you think theyll be fine by then?


Veeerrry nice for a 400!


----------



## kish101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Week 2 into flowering.
I really love my new 400w. its like day and night compared to my 200w cfl.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

see what u been missing


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 25, 2011)

kish101 said:


> Week 2 into flowering.
> I really love my new 400w. its like day and night compared to my 200w cfl.


quoted for truth


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 25, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Veeerrry nice for a 400!


thank you very much, its a shame i have to chop march 9th!


----------



## chronicallyDank (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## kish101 (Feb 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> see what u been missing


Oh i know what i was missing. I have two 600w at an other place and what i get out of thoughs WOW!!!
Dont get me wrong i loved my 200w CFL, i used it for a year and did 13 grows with it but it was time to upgrade.


----------



## FutyreFlwo (Feb 25, 2011)

heres mine: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/411851-master-kush-somango-euforia-fem.html


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

kish101 said:


> Oh i know what i was missing. I have two 600w at an other place and what i get out of thoughs WOW!!!
> Dont get me wrong i loved my 200w CFL, i used it for a year and did 13 grows with it but it was time to upgrade.


what you did 13 grows with a 200 cfl in 1 year.cool im getting 1 lol.


----------



## kish101 (Feb 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what you did 13 grows with a 200 cfl in 1 year.cool im getting 1 lol.


Ya I have anywhere between 4-6 girls in my box at any given time I cut and add 2-3 girls every 4 weeks.
as well each plant as only 1 1/2 - 2 feet tall by the end.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 26, 2011)

kish101 said:


> Week 2 into flowering.
> I really love my new 400w. its like day and night compared to my 200w cfl.


i like the box setup, I also use some t5's in my 4 x 4 box for some extra boost down low. I ran my horizontal but that fits your box nicely


----------



## kish101 (Feb 26, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> i like the box setup, I also use some t5's in my 4 x 4 box for some extra boost down low. I ran my horizontal but that fits your box nicely


Thanks man. I use 4x4' t5's with my 600w's and i run them horizontally as well. the way i see it everyone should use them. your nugs might not get much bigger at the bottom but they sure do make them more dence.


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't wait to see the yield off a plant that spends a whole 10 weeks in my flower box, now that I added a 400w mh to my 600w hps. I am planning to let them spend the first 4 weeks of flower on the MH dominant side, the next 4 weeks on the 600w hps side, and the final 2 weeks in the center between the 2 lamps. 

1k watts for 5 plants....


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm trying 12/12 from seed with my 400w right now. I threw my others into flower the other day and figured "Why not try something fun with my freebies?" I'll keep progress posted here.


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 26, 2011)

good luck with that, i will never try 12/12 from seed again.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

Hehe, not worth it? Or just a pain in the ass?

EDIT: Page CLAIMED


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 26, 2011)

I did it in a party cup from seed so my view is likely tainted. Mine was a freebie seed also. I felt so bad that I up-canned it and moved it to veg, then finally culled it. Good luck with yours and let us know how it goes. I like trying new things but I also have a MM plant count to deal with, that likely affected my decision.


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 26, 2011)

82 day old lowryder 2.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I did it in a party cup from seed so my view is likely tainted. Mine was a freebie seed also. I felt so bad that I up-canned it and moved it to veg, then finally culled it. Good luck with yours and let us know how it goes. I like trying new things but I also have a MM plant count to deal with, that likely affected my decision.


Mine will probably end up different. I'm using 8 inch pots and may do scrog or LST. I figure I might as well have some fun with my new lamp.


----------



## AphexTwin (Feb 27, 2011)

I bought a 400 watt HPS with cooler system today but it comes with no fan to actually cool it with. How necessary is it to have a fan to cool the bulb with? Could I get away without one or is it necessary? My grow closet is about 4.5 - 5 foot tall.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't have a fan cooling the bulb and mine is doing fine. I would think having the bulb cooled will just make it easier to control the temp of the room.


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 27, 2011)

AphexTwin said:


> I bought a 400 watt HPS with cooler system today but it comes with no fan to actually cool it with. How necessary is it to have a fan to cool the bulb with? Could I get away without one or is it necessary? My grow closet is about 4.5 - 5 foot tall.


 400's generally run cool anyway. for one its not totally necessary i would say if you where running more than one to get a inline fan but if its working good than why bother sometimes when it gets really cold out i keep the fan off to heat my room a bit.


----------



## AphexTwin (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## ak47caretaker (Feb 27, 2011)

here is my pics 51 days old, 3 weeks into flowering, let me know what you think


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Are those all under a single 400, AK?


----------



## ak47caretaker (Feb 27, 2011)

there is 8 plants, the bushy ones (clones)are a AK- and a strain from up here called grizzly-depaul . the tallest one , pic 1,is straight up ak so what u think?


----------



## Discordantmindfck (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I can happily join the 400 club. Everything is up and running smoothly and only a few slight concerns but nothing i can't handle. Anyways.... Here is everything!

Sunblaze 2' t5 lamp/propagation dome and trays w/ Super plugs (awesome starting medium) & a Heat mat
400w Lumatek Digital Ballast
Jardin DR100 3'X3'X6' Tent
4" 174cfm inline fan w/ scrubber
2 6" clip on circular fans
1 Relion Cool Mist Humidifier
Using FFLW & FFOF (started them all in a 50/50 mixture. experimenting and transplanted 3 to a 100% FFOF mixture and the other 2 to a 50/50 mix and will feed as necessary with FF Nute line & Solubles)

Those are the girls as of today (day 7 of veg 12 if you count it from breaking ground which most people do i guess) 
The pictures of all of them were the day i actually put them in the tent. The close ups are today.

View attachment 1465470View attachment 1465471View attachment 1465472View attachment 1465474View attachment 1465475


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 27, 2011)

heres a few of my little girl, had a major N def, so they are kinda rough.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2011)

dangledo said:


> Nice grow man- were they feminized seeds?


Yes,hermie at week 6 of flower but I found the naners in time.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 28, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes,hermie at week 6 of flower but I found the naners in time.


you can get stuff to spray on plant to reverse the sex back to fem


----------



## Illumination (Feb 28, 2011)

So how she looking??

Namaste'


----------



## W N L (Feb 28, 2011)

Im getting my 400w HPS / MH in the mail today.  Can't wait. Time to pull the CFLs and use big boy light.


----------



## a dog named chico (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a quick pick of my Sourcream reg, 12/12 from seed, 400W HPS FFOF w/tripack, today starts week two of flower

sorry for the crappy cell pics.

Here is my sharks breath mother, and blueberry gum mother, the little one is a white rhino clone that is starting to come around


----------



## doctorD (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys. I said I would post some pics the other day but got off tracked. I have a 430 sun agro in my 4x4x8 tent with a sealed hood vented with a 4" fan pulling passive air in the tent through a 6" duct and the carbon filter. I veg under an 8 bulb t5 and have a 125 watt flor for my cuttings. I usually get about 1.5oz to 2oz per plant. Not the best but the nugs are soooo good I dont care. I am currently growing a haze I crossed with some bag seed my buddy grew out that turned out great. His last name is brooks so I call that one Hazy Brooks. Also Violator Kush, And a haze that goes purple every time so I call it grapes of wrath. Its good smoke for work hours as it doesnt stink to high heaven like the others do. I have plans to add another 430 to the tent and move to the 6" vortex fan to move the extra heat. Hope you like my set up. If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 28, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes,hermie at week 6 of flower but I found the naners in time.


yea as soon as I saw ghs and topped used together, I thought some hermies might habe been an issue. I had a very similar white widow grow like yours in the my album. Couple hermies showed up after I trained them. Good job catching them though, its a bitch trying to spot them. For what its worth, ive abused the shit out of serious seeds. From drought, to burn, to clone, to light scheduel fucking up on the clones, snapped main growth, and branches, not one hermie!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking very good


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 28, 2011)

Illumination said:


> View attachment 1466828View attachment 1466831View attachment 1466832View attachment 1466835View attachment 1466837View attachment 1466838View attachment 1466839
> 
> So how she looking??
> 
> Namaste'


Beautiful man!


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 28, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes,hermie at week 6 of flower but I found the naners in time.


my labella strawberry was feminized. it hermied at week 6 as well. found premature, but definate seed day before 6th week of 12/12.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you can get stuff to spray on plant to reverse the sex back to fem


Bushmaster,I know the stuff. It doesn't revert them but i've seen evidence on here that if regular seeds are treated with it it can massively up your female ratio once germed.
The hermie trait comes from shitty feminising techniques (Greenhouse seeds,say no more!).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2011)

dangledo said:


> yea as soon as I saw ghs and topped used together, I thought some hermies might habe been an issue. I had a very similar white widow grow like yours in the my album. Couple hermies showed up after I trained them. Good job catching them though, its a bitch trying to spot them. For what its worth, ive abused the shit out of serious seeds. From drought, to burn, to clone, to light scheduel fucking up on the clones, snapped main growth, and branches, not one hermie!!


Lol,I snapped 2 main branches clean off one of the widows. Duct taped them back on and I was amazed they survived,they where worth about 1/2oz each!


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 28, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bushmaster,I know the stuff. It doesn't revert them but i've seen evidence on here that if regular seeds are treated with it it can massively up your female ratio once germed.
> The hermie trait comes from shitty feminising techniques (Greenhouse seeds,say no more!).


Bushmaster is for controlling stretch, dutch master's reverse is to stop/reverse hermies.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 28, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Bushmaster is for controlling stretch, dutch master's reverse is to stop/reverse hermies.


get outta my head!! was just bout to write that!!! lmao!!

Namaste'


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 28, 2011)

Just chopped my greenhouse seeds bubba kush


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 28, 2011)

DAAAMN! mine are soo much smaller than yours, what grow are you on again? i gotta keep remindin myself that this is mah first. looks awesome man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 28, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> DAAAMN! mine are soo much smaller than yours, what grow are you on again? i gotta keep remindin myself that this is mah first. looks awesome man


I dont even know...Ive been doing this for 3 years now..I lost track of how many grows i did already but i can tell you strains


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 28, 2011)

aurora indica first indoor grow week 7 flower


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 28, 2011)

Lookin good.


----------



## CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis (Feb 28, 2011)

well im about 10-14 days till harvest and heres were in at on my 1st grow...
Im using AN Connoisseur, AN Big Bud, AN Bud Candy, Botanicaire Sweet Berry Carbo, Emerald Triangle Snow Storm Ultra.
 Combat Veterans For Cannabis


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 28, 2011)

sweetswisher said:


> View attachment 1468251View attachment 1468252View attachment 1468253 aurora indica first indoor grow week 7 flower


Looking nice man, have you figured out what is causing your leaves to be like that, it looks kind of like a phosphorus deficiency i could be wrong though. http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/diagnosingplantgrowingproblems.htm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Bushmaster is for controlling stretch, dutch master's reverse is to stop/reverse hermies.


Sorry my bad,I stand corrected.


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 28, 2011)

no worries, simple mistake to make.

bushmaster is the only supplement from HCO I haven't bought/tried yet. I use LST/CCOB to control my canopy height.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I dont even know...Ive been doing this for 3 years now..I lost track of how many grows i did already but i can tell you strains



beautiful bud up there my friend!!! Props

Strains strains...going read up now!!

Namaste'


----------



## sweetswisher (Mar 1, 2011)

*ya its a **phosphorus deficiency i think what can i do to make that clear up quickly? 
*


----------



## Illumination (Mar 1, 2011)

sweetswisher said:


> *ya its a **phosphorus deficiency i think what can i do to make that clear up quickly?
> *


.do a 3 times container volume flush and hit it with all an all purpose with all the micros and everything...a reboot...lol

Hope it helps....

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Mar 1, 2011)

CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis said:


> well im about 10-14 days till harvest and heres were in at on my 1st grow...
> Im using AN Connoisseur, AN Big Bud, AN Bud Candy, Botanicaire Sweet Berry Carbo, Emerald Triangle Snow Storm Ultra.
> Combat Veterans For Cannabis


awesome job there bro!!! 

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Mar 1, 2011)

sweetswisher said:


> View attachment 1468251View attachment 1468252View attachment 1468253 aurora indica first indoor grow week 7 flower


Also maybe too hot? Light too close? not chopping on you at all bro...jus trying to help

Namaste'


----------



## sweetswisher (Mar 1, 2011)

no i appreciate it man. I've been wondering whats going on with the leaves but the buds haven't been burning up so I quit worrying about it. The lights fine, I hit them a little too hard with beastie bloomz a couple weeks ago. My next grow i think im going to get sum less dangerous nutes, or I'll just be more careful with high octaine nutes like fox farm solubles.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 1, 2011)

sweetswisher said:


> no i appreciate it man. I've been wondering whats going on with the leaves but the buds haven't been burning up so I quit worrying about it. The lights fine, I hit them a little too hard with beastie bloomz a couple weeks ago. My next grow i think im going to get sum less dangerous nutes, or I'll just be more careful with high octaine nutes like fox farm solubles.


the first link in my sig...great prices good stuff and dude will answer any and all of your questions...hope it helps....

Namaste'


----------



## a dog named chico (Mar 1, 2011)

Te gang...sorry for the cell shot
View attachment 1468984


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2011)

Vegging some more strains from cali connection under 400 watt mh conversion while my other 400 hps is flowering my remaining plants..


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 1, 2011)

I've never tried Cali Connection, but I wanna see what's up with Jamaican OG. What strains you have under the hood right now?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> I've never tried Cali Connection, but I wanna see what's up with Jamaican OG. What strains you have under the hood right now?


larry og,sour og,pre 98 bubba bx2 and chem valley kush.In my flower tent i have tahoe og and deadhead og..Im germing some corleone kush right now and julius caser will be next..


----------



## KingDavid91 (Mar 1, 2011)

hey guys im givin you guys a lil update. i have a few questions that really need answered, so if you could check the link in my sig and check it out that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## odlaw (Mar 1, 2011)

heres an update on my ww and her clone
View attachment 1470273
View attachment 1470274View attachment 1470275View attachment 1470276View attachment 1470277View attachment 1470278View attachment 1470279View attachment 1470280View attachment 1470281

View attachment 1470282View attachment 1470283


----------



## CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis (Mar 1, 2011)

Illumination said:


> the first link in my sig...great prices good stuff and dude will answer any and all of your questions...hope it helps....
> 
> Namaste'


* Illumination- *I filled out that lil survey and hes gunna send me some of his nutes for free...cool site...


----------



## Illumination (Mar 2, 2011)

CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis said:


> * Illumination- *I filled out that lil survey and hes gunna send me some of his nutes for free...cool site...



awesome isn't it!!! good stuff too.....hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 2, 2011)

I know I know.... boring veg plant. Shes only been under HID for 5 days and she starts flowering tomorrow. I promise my next post in this thread will involve sagging branches of bud


----------



## KingDavid91 (Mar 2, 2011)

that plants lookin good. the top buds on the plants you saw are getting really saggy haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> I know I know.... boring veg plant. Shes only been under HID for 5 days and she starts flowering tomorrow. I promise my next post in this thread will involve sagging branches of bud


Nothing boring about a plant in veg thats when you see how it would turn out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 3, 2011)

Tahoe og


----------



## brick20 (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tahoe og



LOVE THE CFL(spiral) SHAPED BUDS...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks im about to chop her down saturday or sunday waiting on trichs to be more amber


----------



## MasterHemp (Mar 4, 2011)

lol how many lumens does she put out


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

close to 60,000


----------



## MasterHemp (Mar 4, 2011)

Nicee, the tahoe og looks dank, shes going to send you light years away after a huff, which seedbank did you go through to get those?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

attitude seeds


----------



## MasterHemp (Mar 4, 2011)

ahh sweet i thought so but everytime i look at all those cali connect seeds at the tude there all out of stock haha so the shits gotta be dank if everyones snaggin them


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

yep they are dank..My deadhead is up next maybe another week or two


----------



## MasterHemp (Mar 4, 2011)

I was looking at deadhead a while back thats what i wanted to get that should be good, 
my next line up is querkle and afghani #1 might start them in a few weeks, still got my bbg, lsd and slh waiting to be put to flower


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

MasterHemp said:


> I was looking at deadhead a while back thats what i wanted to get that should be good,
> my next line up is querkle and afghani #1 might start them in a few weeks, still got my bbg, lsd and slh waiting to be put to flower


Yeah lucky me had a fem deadhead out of 2 and cloned her so now she will stay in my garden..I got a whole arsenal of cali conn strains right now im on a mission to find the best cali kush from seed.so far tahoe got the lead..I got larry og,chem valley kush,pre 98 bubba bx2 and sour og in veg right now and corleone kush and julius caeser coming up next


----------



## kish101 (Mar 4, 2011)

My weekly update
Week 3.


----------



## brick20 (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks im about to chop her down saturday or sunday waiting on trichs to be more amber


have u invested in a dark room..? walmart has big ass tote's for $12.00, it helps with trich development, like for reals


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

No i didnt..The closest walmart to me is like a 45 minute drive and i sold my car i need to get another one..I have a room where i can put it at for 24-48 hours darkness before chop


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 5, 2011)

heres another update for you guys  different weeks of floweing the two biggest are on about there 5th week of flowering, Strains both of the big ones are floja and the small ones are sensi star and trainwreck


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good dank


----------



## kish101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Jack Herer at three weeks.


----------



## Sparky8098 (Mar 5, 2011)

The First AK-48 to come down.

View attachment 1476113View attachment 1476114View attachment 1476115View attachment 1476116View attachment 1476117


----------



## kish101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sparky8098 said:


> The First AK-48 to come down.
> 
> View attachment 1476113View attachment 1476114View attachment 1476115View attachment 1476116View attachment 1476117


Looking good man.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Mar 5, 2011)

harvested today 

i accidentally snipped a small bud off so i put it in my bowl for a picture, im not actually gunna smoke it so soon haha

i forgot to take pictures during the process but plan on doing so within the next few days!


----------



## digg (Mar 6, 2011)

Started this grow in a PC using CFLs, progressed to small cab (old hifi thing I got for a fiver!), then I just bit the bullet and got myself a tent and a very nice dual 400w off fleabay, though I only currently use one of the 400's.

Currently got 2 autos (Smile & Afrodite) and 2 bagseeds (possibly Cheese or G13... not 100% sure of course!) on the go... it's such a pleasure growing your own 

Before I got the tent my girls had a bit of a traumatic life - cold temps overnight, they outgrew their pots etc - nearly thought I'd lost the bagseed plants until I got some advice on here and managed to save them.... and thank god I did.... they are looking REALLY nice now!

                     

I'm thinking I'll get about half oz off the smile, its the one that looks sugar coated.. the main cola is solid and if you touch it you fingers stink! The afrodite has airyer buds, but there's lots more on it - maybe get a bit more than a half from that one... the buds look really tasty though!

The bagseeds seem to be at slightly different stages. They've been budding for about 6 weeks (I think) and the biggest ones cola is about a foot long and 2.5 inches wide... and still growing. I think I'll get about 1.5 - 2oz from each plant 

I am loving my 400w. I only grow for myself and my bro so I don't need anything bigger. I grow in soil and use basic bio-bloom nutes - it's piss-easy!


----------



## Sparky8098 (Mar 6, 2011)

Final Flush. They are all coming down by the end of the week.

View attachment 1478541View attachment 1478542View attachment 1478543View attachment 1478544View attachment 1478545View attachment 1478546View attachment 1478547View attachment 1478548View attachment 1478549View attachment 1478550View attachment 1478551View attachment 1478552View attachment 1478553View attachment 1478554View attachment 1478555View attachment 1478556View attachment 1478557View attachment 1478558View attachment 1478559View attachment 1478560


----------



## jeeba (Mar 6, 2011)

Thats looking real nice sparky!


----------



## Sparky8098 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, I am pretty excited, They smell amazing. The first one that came down (one of the Double Diesels) tasted amazing, and one of the AK-48s is curing right now.


----------



## digg (Mar 6, 2011)

God damn Sparky! Those are looking bloody lovely!!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 7, 2011)

namaste'


----------



## odlaw (Mar 7, 2011)

man all this bud porn u guys make me feel all funny inside and whats this lump forming in my pants


----------



## KingDavid91 (Mar 7, 2011)

a roll of nickels?


----------



## jammingjimmy (Mar 7, 2011)

can I join the 400 watt club with only 350 watts.  I'm only 50 watts short! Using Five 70 watt outdoor HPS light fixtures in a scrog set up.View attachment 1480069View attachment 1480070


----------



## KingDavid91 (Mar 7, 2011)

why has all of RIU been so slow recently?


----------



## jeeba (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you mean as far as opening pages? Or just not alot of traffic?


----------



## KingDavid91 (Mar 7, 2011)

not alot of traffic


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

jammingjimmy said:


> can I join the 400 watt club with only 350 watts.  I'm only 50 watts short! Using Five 70 watt outdoor HPS light fixtures in a scrog set up.View attachment 1480068View attachment 1480069View attachment 1480070


fuck we dont turn away nobody you are good and welcome here


----------



## casper23 (Mar 7, 2011)

just started my first 400watt grow last night! 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/414700-diy-ebb-flow-400watt-multi.html


----------



## jphebbie2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just harvested 3 ISS plants under a lumatek 400 with hortilux eye bulb. Yielded 6 oz's from 5 sq. feet. I now have 6 papaya starting and will veg for 10 days or so and then flower since the room is soo small Enjoy!!

JP

View attachment 1481333View attachment 1481334View attachment 1481335View attachment 1481345View attachment 1481336View attachment 1481337

first is of the then of the setup, then the trim, then a bit of porn for everyone

View attachment 1481349View attachment 1481350View attachment 1481351View attachment 1481352View attachment 1481353
these are some random flowering pics.


This is what they looked like just before flower and some pics of the training and tying i did.


----------



## jphebbie2 (Mar 7, 2011)

These are all the pics I tried to attach but screwed up some how... Sorry 
Cheers
JP


----------



## Sparky8098 (Mar 8, 2011)

Harvested the other two AK-48s today. The top drawer is AK-48 #2 and the other two drawers are AK-48 #3.

View attachment 1483248View attachment 1483250View attachment 1483251View attachment 1483249


----------



## ZenWw (Mar 9, 2011)

My Og Purple bushes, 11 weeks into flowering, less then a week till ripe.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 9, 2011)

Sparky8098 said:


> Harvested the other two AK-48s today. The top drawer is AK-48 #2 and the other two drawers are AK-48 #3.
> 
> View attachment 1483248View attachment 1483250View attachment 1483251View attachment 1483249


 Nice home made dry shelf. I really like it. You must have an awesome set of tools.


----------



## zsnewbabies (Mar 9, 2011)

View attachment 1484364View attachment 1484363View attachment 14843624 blue mystic 1 dog shit and 1 hawain spider under a 400watt any one here of hawain spider looked all over intrnet couldnt find anything all r ate 12/12 26 days


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sweet I have been looking for this thread..search feature could use some work.. Just got a lumatek 400 digital and an xtrasun hood. Nice upgrade for me from the side by side 150 mh and hps I was running. Heres what it looks like pics are couple days old, they went 12/12 4 days ago.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 9, 2011)

+++rep to all


----------



## chronichaze (Mar 9, 2011)

1Sensi Star

2. My own strain


----------



## chronichaze (Mar 9, 2011)

First 3 are Wappa
Last one is all my plants under 2 400s. This was about a year ago. I wish i still had some left!

chronichaze


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's my Mango at 13 days of 12/12. Topped + LST. She's started growing unbelievably fast since I flipped the cycle.

View attachment 1485362

I also decided to try doing 12/12 from seed with a Sugar Black Rose freebie I got. It's only 7 days old and already looking very healthy. 

View attachment 1485363


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 10, 2011)

I got an SBR almost 2 weeks into veg now. It sounded so good that I germ'd that freebie before the Afghan Kush Special seeds I bought to get the freebies.


----------



## a dog named chico (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is my Sourcream 3 weeks into flower, 
View attachment 1485730View attachment 1485731


----------



## W N L (Mar 10, 2011)

Woot 420th page

Here is a pic ofView attachment 1485733 my set up.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 10, 2011)

hell yeah page 420 and nice^^

Namaste'


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 10, 2011)

page 105 imo


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> Here is my Sourcream 3 weeks into flower,
> View attachment 1485729View attachment 1485730View attachment 1485731


 Is that DNA sourcream....I love that one !!!!!


----------



## Sparky8098 (Mar 10, 2011)

doctorD said:


> Nice home made dry shelf. I really like it. You must have an awesome set of tools.


Thanks for the compliment. That makes me feel pretty good as I actually had to cut all of the MDF with a regular crosscut saw (hand saw). I will post a thread about it hopefully by this weekend.


----------



## SteveDaSavage (Mar 10, 2011)

AK-48 and Master Kush both grown under the same 400 watter


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## casper23 (Mar 10, 2011)

thats looking nice mate!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 10, 2011)

ty, those are all Headbands, the three single colas are full of seeds. The small hydros and the soil just went into 12.12 this afternoon to make room for the attitude shipment coming this next week.
The tall girl is a hermie headband with only 1 cola being allowed to seed.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's my Mango at 37 days from seed, 13 from flower. Top + LST for extra happy fun time.


----------



## BatCave (Mar 10, 2011)

TGA Subcool 3rd Dimension, lemon sativa pheno day 38 of 12/12 under a 400w hps on a light mover. I also have Female Seeds Northern lights and Dutch Passion Brainstorm in the 3x4x7.5 tent with a 6" 440cfm fan and filter. Light mover only moves 18 inches but covers everything with no dark spots with the light between 6" and 8" from the tops.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 10, 2011)

here's my 400 watt grow  day 42 of 12/12 for my lemon pepper haze (my friend's cross he made. no clue of the strains) plus a closet shoot. im running a 400 watt magnetic ballast, with a planetmax 360 watt conversion bulb. a sunspot6 aircooled hood (glass off right now) a 6" inline fan/filter from htg. the closet is 42"W x 32"D x 85"T. started off using botanicare nutes, buut im using gh flora 3 part now.
View attachment 1486972View attachment 1486976View attachment 1486981View attachment 1486973View attachment 1486979View attachment 1486977View attachment 1486974View attachment 1486975View attachment 1486978View attachment 1486980View attachment 1486982View attachment 1486983View attachment 1486984View attachment 1486985


----------



## Illumination (Mar 10, 2011)

Namaste'


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 10, 2011)

Illumination said:


> View attachment 1487064View attachment 1487080View attachment 1487079View attachment 1487075View attachment 1487074View attachment 1487073View attachment 1487072View attachment 1487071View attachment 1487069View attachment 1487068View attachment 1487067View attachment 1487066View attachment 1487081
> 
> Namaste'


sweet plants dude. what kind of camera do you use? my camera sucks for any good close shoots.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 10, 2011)

a lil sony handheld videocamera...lol

Namaste'


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 10, 2011)

nice. to get 10-20 pix to post i have to take like 30-40 pix. and hope they come out ok, or i have to retake them again.


----------



## odlaw (Mar 10, 2011)

man guys/gals im getting arthritis in my wrist from all this bud porn 
great job


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 11, 2011)

Illumination said:


> View attachment 1487064View attachment 1487080View attachment 1487079View attachment 1487075View attachment 1487074View attachment 1487073View attachment 1487072View attachment 1487071View attachment 1487069View attachment 1487068View attachment 1487067View attachment 1487066View attachment 1487081
> 
> Namaste'


wow those are so frosty


----------



## kish101 (Mar 11, 2011)

4 weeks down 4 weeks to go....


----------



## gobears4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

subbed,i have a LSD,AK47,and Special Kush germing,will post pics a little later on!


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Mar 11, 2011)

Every time I view this thread I re-realize how awesome it is!

-GNS


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 11, 2011)

been taking a break to get my new mothers nice and big but i do have some og kush x skunk newbies in the flower room just to see how they turn out well here they are.


----------



## kish101 (Mar 12, 2011)

Full house. 7 girls in a 1.5' x 2.5' box.
I ordered a grow tent from my local hydro store, it should be in next weekend.
I also just got myself a 4" vortex fan used for $80CND at the hydro store and a two week old carbon filter for free from a friend.


----------



## Vaporo Yesca (Mar 12, 2011)

new to RIU so I read the first and last couple pages on this thread... 

I use a 400W in a 2'x4'x6' area. I have a 88 CFM (ceiling mounted) fan directly above the lighting and air intake from underground (filtered for pests). I rotate 2 (3 max if harvest runs long) plants every 4 weeks or so that I let get bushy and as big as they want/can. I would be tempted to want to go to 600w but heat/humidity can be an issue for me (took me a few weeks to get it tweaked for 400w) that I prefer to not deal with.


----------



## Sparky8098 (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the final cut. Double Diesels went down today.


View attachment 1492062View attachment 1492063View attachment 1492064View attachment 1492065View attachment 1492066View attachment 1492067View attachment 1492068View attachment 1492069View attachment 1492070View attachment 1492071View attachment 1492072View attachment 1492073View attachment 1492074View attachment 1492075View attachment 1492076View attachment 1492077View attachment 1492078View attachment 1492079View attachment 1492080View attachment 1492081


----------



## casper23 (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW! that is some dank looking bud.


----------



## thermol (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah great job man. Do you have a post on your drying rack by chance? That thing looks sweet +rep.


----------



## Sparky8098 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will take some pictures in a little while of the drying rack. I was waiting until the flower room was empty so that I could get them all at once as I built them together.


----------



## odlaw (Mar 14, 2011)

pulled my white widow heres some pics


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 14, 2011)

5 & 6 of Six New York Purple Diesel


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 14, 2011)

*9+ OUNCE DRY harvest from ONE C99 plant 3.5 weeks ago !*
*Veg'd 35 days from seed.*
*Topped at the 4th node when the 6th node was forming.*
*RezDawg's Recipe of GH Micro and Bloom w/ PBP Cal/Mag & Liquid Karma.*
*400w Hortilux in HomeBox Small tent.*
*I culled 2 males around 3 weeks bloom and left their stumps and roots in the cooler the remainng of bloom ( not a 1st either ) with NO ILL EFFECTS.*
*Basically living plant stumps kept alive with plenty of dissolved Oxygen and nutrients that were feeding the lone C99 female.*
*Check the stump pic ! lol*


----------



## Lavazia (Mar 14, 2011)

nice here is a short video of my closet setup with cali purple & maui clone http://www.youtube.com/user/BLACKSPIDER285


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's my Mango S1 at 17 days into flower.



She's showing 6 colas so far, but 4 more appear to be pushing their way through the canopy.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 14, 2011)

Fuck...she died...

Namaste'


----------



## meezy4tw (Mar 15, 2011)

Heres what I currently have going on under my 400w hps
I have a clone of green crack in the smaller pot (4 gallon/FFOF) This one has been topped and fimm'd a few times as well as supercropping.
And a bubba kush mother(clone) Thats obviously a monster.(10 gallon/FFOF) This one has all kinds of stuff done to it. A combination of LST, Topping, FIM, Supercropping.
I'm mostly likely going to keep the green crack vegging for a bit longer in order for the outdoor season, but the bubba will be starting flower in the next few days


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 15, 2011)

i checked the lph #3 today and i seen a couple amber trich. so she got the axe  the wet weight of the buds im keeping is 74.7g or 2.62oz, and the pop corn buds wet weight was 23.2g or 0.82oz, for a total of 97.8g or 3.45oz wet. other lph should be done with in 2 weeks.

View attachment 1494632View attachment 1494633View attachment 1494634View attachment 1494635View attachment 1494636View attachment 1494637


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 15, 2011)

Lavazia said:


> nice here is a short video of my closet setup with cali purple & maui clone http://www.youtube.com/user/BLACKSPIDER285


Sorry, maybe I'm not looking hard enough, but I didn't see the 400 in the vid.



Illumination said:


> View attachment 1494467View attachment 1494468View attachment 1494466View attachment 1494469View attachment 1494465
> 
> Fuck...she died...
> 
> Namaste'


That's wack. What was the issue? Was the light burning her or something else?


----------



## fabodnickMD (Mar 15, 2011)

OG KUSH....week 7 or so


----------



## Illumination (Mar 15, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> Sorry, maybe I'm not looking hard enough, but I didn't see the 400 in the vid.
> 
> 
> 
> That's wack. What was the issue? Was the light burning her or something else?


ROTFLMFAO!!! no bro was just my smartass way of saying harvest....

Namaste'


----------



## ottermunky (Mar 15, 2011)

heyhey!  I am doing a 400w hps grow and I have a few pics! She is a 5 week old Kandy Kush in a waterfarm who went over to 12/12 last night.

Some beautiful things going on there Orecal! That bud is ridiculous! big thumbs up there man.
If you look in my sig there is my new grow with all the pics so far (not many but there will be a LOT more to come) and the link below that is the last grow that badgerbadger did most of the work on. (well nearly ALL the work lol!) 
400watts is so much better, I was growing under 250w with some pretty good results but not a patch on the old 400. Wish my cab was big enough for a 600w really...


----------



## ottermunky (Mar 15, 2011)

@ 
* Illumination

Damn! that shit looks dank as fuck! (sorry scuse language- just a bit keen!)
*


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> ROTFLMFAO!!! no bro was just my smartass way of saying harvest....
> 
> Namaste'


I thought they looked pretty mature for something that got killed early. I'm dumb.


----------



## jdizzle22 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys if my LED system is 395 can I include it in here? Its basically 400w...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> Hey guys if my LED system is 395 can I include it in here? Its basically 400w...


I dont know man thats a led light not no 400 hps,mh or cmh..lol.Im not the one to turn people away tho so feel free


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 15, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> Hey guys if my LED system is 395 can I include it in here? Its basically 400w...


I don't think you're gonna get banned. I'd say it's close enough, so I'm not gonna hate on you for it.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I dont know man thats a led light not no 400 hps,mh or cmh..lol.Im not the one to turn people away tho so feel free



I agree...post up dude we wanna see!!!

Namaste'


----------



## Sparky8098 (Mar 15, 2011)

thermol said:


> Yeah great job man. Do you have a post on your drying rack by chance? That thing looks sweet +rep.


I just uploaded these photos to my album, finally.


----------



## Sparky8098 (Mar 15, 2011)

That whole project only cost around $1600. I added a subfloor of contractors board and built 2 x 4 bracing on the ceiling for the track and to hang the carbon filter in the flower room then panda filmed the entire thing. The box has four shelves made with screens and glass on the bottom. I built a shadow box for ventilation between the drying/curing room and the flower room. The glass on the bottom is to reduce waste and allow me more material for hash. Although, the grow I just completed will be my last on 400W. I now have a starter box with a 40W T5, a 400W Veg Room, and my new 600W flower room.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks real good but only 1600?


----------



## Sparky8098 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, not bad considering a lot of the items were pretty expensive, i.e. 3/4 in MDF is $30 per sheet. I was happy to get out of it for that and I was able to do all of my shopping at my local grow store and local hardware store. Investing in my community...Keeping the money local.


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 15, 2011)

here's whats poppin under my 400...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

rubbermaid bins good move


----------



## jdizzle22 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok here are pics of my 395w LED light (it runs on 395w which is pretty damn closed to 400w right people?)

Its mostly 3w LEDs with some 2w and covers 12 spectrums/wavelengths each using 90 degree reflecting lens (if you count and do an average each LED should run about 1.5w which might sound wrong but it is true you must run LEDs below their max wattage if you want them to last more than a couple days and not start a fire)

Oh and safety features include some bits that keep 1 dead LED from taking out a whole row/column (a problem for most panels). The hanging/hook mounts are very sturdy, the LEDs are a mix of Cree and others of high quality, and each LED is run an appropriate wattage to balance power and longevity (reds for example must be run cooler than blues in the LED world). Also its supposedly designed to make replacing a dead LED pretty easy. High quality fans blowing onto a finned heat sink that touches the LEDs directly unlike many panels that have the LEDs on... PCB? board and that on the unfinned heat sink 

Sweet 5 year warranty. Thoroughly designed and tested by a Cannabis grower in Cali. I got this sucker for a whopping $1145 which works out to $2.89 per running watt. This baby replaced my 400w HPS system and bought temperatures in my tent down 10 degrees throughout, below this LED the temp is still ambient and only gets up to 7 degrees above room temp above the light without putting off enough heat to warm my bedroom (before with my 400w HPS the whole tent was 15 degrees above and I had to always keep my bedroom window open lest it get into the mid 80s in my bedroom and mid 90s in my tent should i keep the window closed. Now I can close my door, window, and heat vent and without my computer running my room never goes over 72 (remember 400w of HPS would put my bedroom at least mid 80s). This heat issue is the real reason why I switched to LED in the first place*!

PS: I have a 2.5ft x 2.5ft x 6ft GL80 whose exhaust filter simply blows the air into my 12x12 bedroom.


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 16, 2011)

*+Rep BobbyPyn !*
*What does your medium consists of ?*
*And what are you growing ?*
*Don't show that and then try to be tight with the details ! lol*


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 16, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> Ok here are pics of my 395w LED light (it runs on 395w which is pretty damn closed to 400w right people?)
> 
> Its mostly 3w LEDs with some 2w and covers 12 spectrums/wavelengths each using 90 degree reflecting lens (if you count and do an average each LED should run about 1.5w which might sound wrong but it is true you must run LEDs below their max wattage if you want them to last more than a couple days and not start a fire)
> 
> ...


Your grow looks great, but $1145 for the LED panel?!


----------



## jdizzle22 (Mar 16, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> Your grow looks great, but $1145 for the LED panel?!


Good panels are expensive. Its $2.89 per watt (thats my light, lots of LED companies charge in the $3 or $4 range) compared to say a $80 bulb and a $140 hood and a $140 digital ballast and getting something like $1.38 per watt with HID (and you likely go through 2-3 bulbs per year). Basically you pay double watt for watt with a good LED panel compared to HID. But I think its worth it. One could go with say Blackstar LED panels which are about as inexpensive as the panels that can actually grow at all may cost as little as 1.8 or 2.2 (can't remember which), but I don't think they are of as high of quality for a less than $.75 difference).


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 16, 2011)

I thought the thread was for showing off your plants, not spamming your lights.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 16, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> Your grow looks great, but $1145 for the LED panel?!



what gro....all I see is a light? Anyhoo...I went from cfl' to 400 watt hid in a 19"x44" closet and my ambient went down and is much easier to cool....The remote ballasting is why I am sure...led all heat stays in the grow........so where's the grow?

Namaste'


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 16, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *+Rep BobbyPyn !*
> *What does your medium consists of ?*
> *And what are you growing ?*
> *Don't show that and then try to be tight with the details ! lol*


hehehe it's soil less mix i whipped up; 1/3 peat, 1/4 perlite, a buncha mushroom compost, some organic soil conditioner. I layer groton, then perlite, then dead plant material on the bottom. I put an airstone in my totes at first, but those pix are old, i do it different now; I drilled a buncha 1&1/2 inch holes in the bottom half of the tub, then lines it with mesh; homemade airpot style. I'm lovin it. those plants are Purple Kush. I like it but it don't yield for shit. and it don't turn purple! at least mine don't... I don't care anymore, my gremlins turn damn near black! and I use Ron's Super Bloom granular organic nutes & hygrozyme. no bloombastic.


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> rubbermaid bins good move


I'll never use pots again, unless smart pots start makin reinforced rectangular 20 gal pots... way i see it is, the space between the pots & the space of the pots themselves are all wasted potential root zone, so i tried to eliminate as much of that as possible without going full on bed-style, cuz I have to be able to move em; staggered harvests & all that good stuff. I used to be a DWC guy so I had a buncha these already!  reduce, reuse & be ghetto! \m/

another option I've been weighing the merits of is a laundry basket lined with mesh, but it's gotta be a sturdy one, and rectangular... I'm still lookin for one i like for this; seen a few candidates!


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 16, 2011)

def. agree rubbermaids are the only way to go hammer out a bunch of holes on the bottom throw a thin layer of small rocks under your dirt...good to go half the price and it works better anyway


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 16, 2011)

here's how I'm doing it now. Thanks for diggin my babies!


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would put more holes if it were me, and line the inside with a layer of landscape fabric, or my personal favorite: pet-tough plastic window screen mesh.


----------



## jdizzle22 (Mar 16, 2011)

oh oops yeah I forgot that was the point lol

Here are some more pics of my 395w grow. These plants were under several 24w cfl for 10 days then 400w HPS until they'd been above ground for 30 days before switching to 12/12 (a few days later the LED light came in so its only really done the flowering stretch it didn't do the vegging). These pics are a couple days over 5 weeks of 12/12. They are in two .8gallon airpots and three 2 gallon airpots. I didn't realize my Earth Juice was as low in the NPK #-#-# as Fox Farm so I'd been underfeeding them until just after I took these pics. But I still feel quite impressed so far with how they've done and how well they are doing with 2, 4, or 6 weeks left depending on the strain (Papaya, Bubblelicious, and Haze #1 all from nirvana there is 1 each in the 3 gallon pots but I forgot which was which in the smaller pots).


----------



## Illumination (Mar 16, 2011)

pretty pink and purple plants...not a fan of nirvana at all but they look decent....

Namaste'


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 16, 2011)

I've never tried Nirvana, but I've heard really good things about Blue Mystic. Your plants look great though. LEDs may be expensive, but from what I can see they get the job done pretty well. I'll have to invest in one in a few years when he price drops.


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 17, 2011)

to both ppl above that are also using rubbermaids - i always had put the holes on the bottom and smaller for one reasoni was under the impression that you dont want your roots to see light or the plant will get confused as to where is up and down and get stressed out. do you guys have a high rate of hermies?? or do you have no problems at all with roots trying to grow out of the bin?


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 17, 2011)

Holes in the bottom are for drainage. The holes in the sides are for air-pruning the roots.


----------



## dantheStonerMan (Mar 17, 2011)

air prune the roots? never heard that befor... elaborate on what why and how please? i saw those totes and i got to have mine switched over now... that looks just genius.... i got 6 plants in a 4x4 and im crowded. could have at least 4 in those totes and have room for a couple more!!! i keep mine short and bushy.... dont want em over 4' tall and thats pushing it....


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 17, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/303229-diy-air-pruning-pot-experiment.html

http://www.smartpots.com/

http://www.airpotgarden.com/


----------



## dantheStonerMan (Mar 17, 2011)

sweet.... thanks for links


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 17, 2011)

first time indoors, wanted quality rather than quantity.


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 19, 2011)

bubbah kush...4 weeks bloomView attachment 1503169thinking 5 more weeks


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 19, 2011)

bubbah 7 weeks of bloom starting flush on tuesday...View attachment 1503215


----------



## jdizzle22 (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is one I just took, I'll try not to post anymore haha
three 2 gallon air pots (one each of Nirvana Bubblelicious/Haze#1/Papaya)
two .8 gallon air pots (2 of the 3 above but not sure which)

All plants are 78 days above ground and 48 day since 12/12


----------



## odlaw (Mar 19, 2011)

been busy built myself a clone/waiting room for the kids but at moment only got 2 45w cfls in there as they wait in there around 2 months from time of cutting and it seems to have them at a nice size for the main cab when its ready and i scrubbed out my cab and changed the plumbing a lil if ya want to see pics of the veg cab say so ill post em but as this is the 400 club ill just post the lastest clones to move into the penthouse 
got them under a mh for a week or 2 just to bush them up a bit then i will turn them and throw in the hps

ICE KUSH


WW


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 19, 2011)

3 more of my beans popped threw the soil today from the 3/4 promo. but the critical+ looked weird. under closer inspection, there was 2 roots growing from the seed  i was able to split the 2 apart without hurting them. i have them in the same cup for now. if they both grow good. i'll transplant 1 in a day or 2.

View attachment 1503652View attachment 1503653View attachment 1503654View attachment 1503655


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

greenlanter said:


> bubbah kush...4 weeks bloomView attachment 1503169thinking 5 more weeks





greenlanter said:


> bubbah 7 weeks of bloom starting flush on tuesday...View attachment 1503215


Is this 12/12 from seed?
Those are really small for them to be under a 400 watt honestly.How is your grow room there is got to be a reason they are that size if you see my bubba you would see what iim talking about


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 20, 2011)

clones ... lookView attachment 1504350View attachment 1504352 i showed the mother on this forum 2 months ago ... 2 weeks veg from clone...View attachment 1504365this one 12/12 from clone ... jack the ripper... this lil fucker is been budding for 4 weeks...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay it does look kind of small tho..Are you adding alot of clones to get a all around decent yield?


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 20, 2011)

i just take clones for my perpetual and trow 2 every week onto bloom to keep my stash fill... my bubbah is from ghs and i think it has a significant amount of sativa in her she streches a lot and the big fan leafs fall during flowering is like she turns to a differnt plant , iam preaty sure you seen the bigger one i posted before she looks just like this one but smaller...


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 20, 2011)

i take lots of cones just to make sure , and sometimes i get 70% , sometimes i get 90% survivor rates so i run out of room so small clones bud well too , i would keep posting and you would see...also i have two different bloom rooms...one with clones one with plants from seed just to ensure i get a steady harvest , and seeds trial and error... soon i will quit seeds and would do just clones...


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 20, 2011)

Update on the S1 Mango I'm growing. 22 days into flower she's got plenty of white pistils pushing out and 8 colas.

View attachment 1504507View attachment 1504508


----------



## kish101 (Mar 21, 2011)

So My grow tent that i thought i ordered fell through. apparently you can't get the DR80 in Canada, so i ended up ordering the DR90 II from the states.
I also bought a new HPS because the one that i got with my used ballast was a year old.
So heres my girls at 1 week and 5 weeks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

My hps is 3 years old i think its time for a new one as well but i wont buy one until this one gives out..She is still kicking strong


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 22, 2011)

*This is my 4th or 5th bloom with mine.*
*I only use it for bloom too.*


----------



## kish101 (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My hps is 3 years old i think its time for a new one as well but i wont buy one until this one gives out..She is still kicking strong


Ya the guy at my store told me i should buy a new one once a year and keep the old one in case that one goes out on me.
I've read here people replace there HPS 2-3 times a year, honestly i don't see why...


----------



## sparkabowl (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm still using the generic bulb that came with my ballast, and I seriously think it is losing lumens as it gets older - either that or I am just getting used to the brightness. I have been using it for about a year. Anyway, I went ahead and ordered a new 400 hps digulux bulb, can't wait to see how it works.

Here's some bud porn for those that like 'em young - about 3 weeks in:


----------



## kish101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking good sparkabowl 
See i noticed a difference in brightness right away, well once it warmed up.


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 22, 2011)

sparkabowl said:


> I'm still using the generic bulb that came with my ballast, and I seriously think it is losing lumens as it gets older - .........


yes, they lose lumens per hour of use

View attachment 1508850


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 22, 2011)

heavykush said:


> ...spam , spam


post reported, gtfo


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 23, 2011)

small upgrades to box and closet.

[youtube]F_c8zIEfTEs[/youtube]


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 24, 2011)

View attachment 1511490ghs bubba getting there...View attachment 1511491lambs breath from eastmore jamaica...


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 24, 2011)

View attachment 1511494bella dona re veg and lst...View attachment 1511495jack the ripper , cone... 4 weeks bloom


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 24, 2011)

View attachment 1511496an other bubbah 4 weeks in bloom...


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 24, 2011)

View attachment 1511497nypd 3 weeks of bloom...View attachment 1511498mango from kc brains... 4 weeks bloom


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2011)

Leaves dont look to happy on this one but your other plants are looking good


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 25, 2011)

thats the bubba the leafs are wide as shit during veg and then they turn yellow and fall then she looks more like a sativa but the buds grow dense and super sticky with great sedative med you stone but you dont give a fuck...


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 25, 2011)

View attachment 1514173see mang check that shit out uh cono ait that a bitch... lol iam watching scarface with my daughter , she 12 , time to meet my little friend... dont call child services on me now...


----------



## gottit14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think these look good to me just wanted to checl with others that know about growing, These are og kush and i was told sensi star plants that i cloned myself from the bigger plants u see in the pics. They are on there 2nd day of flowering and i have been using hesi products with my watering. How do they look?


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 25, 2011)

i tried everithing , the only thing that helps is a repot and calmag for every feeding for two weeks and then she turns dark green and i dont like the way the smoke teasted after that , i flused and it didnt mater...


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 25, 2011)

they look happy , what are your temps?


----------



## gottit14 (Mar 25, 2011)

my temps are 80 with light on and about 70 off


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 25, 2011)

thats great...


----------



## gottit14 (Mar 25, 2011)

ya ill post more pics as they go i just hope im on track for my first time


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Mar 25, 2011)

*I found this old Sun Valley Sperti, I think it was made for an old tanning light. Has anybody seen one of these? Can I use it for growing? It is 425 watts I don't know what kind of bulb it is though?*


----------



## mazand1982 (Mar 26, 2011)

well guys, this is the 400 watt club so ill post mine too.small cabinet purchased from lowes..PC fans in light proof boxes for exhaust and intake. homemade aircooled 400 watt hps set-up...(i ran a MH conversion bulb for the 24hr veg of about 4-5 weeks)..FF ocean forest/floranova nutrients...60-79f temps (night/day)...good humidity...40-55%.....day 11 of 12/12.....starting from bottom left going clockwise...1)grape romulon left alone...2)skywalker og kush LST 3)diablo OG kush slight LST and topped x2 4)blue venom left alone

this is my 1st grow and i think its gfoing excellent,ihavent had anything but strong healthy plants from what i can tell... what do you guys think, any advice is much appreciated???????????View attachment 1515471View attachment 1515473View attachment 1515474View attachment 1515475View attachment 1515476View attachment 1515477


----------



## mazand1982 (Mar 26, 2011)

by the way.how much do you guys thinks ill yield off something like this???View attachment 1515492View attachment 1515494View attachment 1515496View attachment 1515501


----------



## Illumination (Mar 26, 2011)

at least a joint....well ok...a really big joint!


----------



## mazand1982 (Mar 26, 2011)

haha thanks illumination, thats good news, i was shooting for a bowl,lol...no honestly tho....and heres some new pics...the close up and single plants shot are the diablo OG kush, man that one is major thick and strong


----------



## KawiZZR (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a quick question for all of you 400w users. I am looking to upgrade to a 400 in the future, but the shipping to where I live has been ridiculous on the 400w systems I have looked at so far. I found this earlier but didn't pursue it because I kept looking at grow specific lights. I am beginning to see this as my best option though and am looking for others' opinions on it before making a purchase. Have any of you ever used anything by econolight, and do their systems last? I would likely buy this light http://www.e-conolight.com/e-wpdh40qz.html and purchase a grow specific bulb elsewhere to use in place of the bulb it comes with.

Also, would it be better to purchase both MH and HPS bulbs or just a HPS or CMH bulb? I have grown with CFLs and a 150w HPS before, but am looking to upgrade to a larger light that could cover a couple decent sized plants as well as light for some of my indoor veggies. If this does not seem like a good idea, what would you suggest instead? Heat is not an issue as I can remote the ballast myself and it will be in a decent sized closet (6' x 2.5' x 6' lwh) with good ventilation.


----------



## kish101 (Mar 27, 2011)

2 and 6 weeks in.
Just started my flush on the 6 weekers.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 27, 2011)

kish101 said:


> 2 and 6 weeks in.
> Just started my flush on the 6 weekers.


Looking very good kish


----------



## kish101 (Mar 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking very good kish


Thanks man.
2 more weeks and i'll be finished my first 400w grow.


----------



## mazand1982 (Mar 27, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> I have a quick question for all of you 400w users. I am looking to upgrade to a 400 in the future, but the shipping to where I live has been ridiculous on the 400w systems I have looked at so far. I found this earlier but didn't pursue it because I kept looking at grow specific lights. I am beginning to see this as my best option though and am looking for others' opinions on it before making a purchase. Have any of you ever used anything by econolight, and do their systems last? I would likely buy this light http://www.e-conolight.com/e-wpdh40qz.html and purchase a grow specific bulb elsewhere to use in place of the bulb it comes with.
> 
> Also, would it be better to purchase both MH and HPS bulbs or just a HPS or CMH bulb? I have grown with CFLs and a 150w HPS before, but am looking to upgrade to a larger light that could cover a couple decent sized plants as well as light for some of my indoor veggies. If this does not seem like a good idea, what would you suggest instead? Heat is not an issue as I can remote the ballast myself and it will be in a decent sized closet (6' x 2.5' x 6' lwh) with good ventilation.



kawizzr ur best bet hands down for the upgrade you are talking about in my opinion is going with htgsupply.com...they offer a plethora of items at a bottom line price with good quality...i personally purchased the 400 watt hps system that comes with ballast,hood, and bulb for like $120....i also got the MH conversion bulb that goes into the s51 HPS ballast. ive been vegging with the MH conversion bulb and flowering with the HPS, great company, great prices and it was delivered in 3 days...i dunno about the econolite but i DO know htg is a fully accredited company that anyone on here will validate as a solid company...good luck


----------



## MasterHemp (Mar 27, 2011)

400w hps does an awesome job for those lower branches
check out this lower branch its almost the same size as the main colas 

View attachment 1518069


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> kawizzr ur best bet hands down for the upgrade you are talking about in my opinion is going with htgsupply.com...they offer a plethora of items at a bottom line price with good quality...i personally purchased the 400 watt hps system that comes with ballast,hood, and bulb for like $120....i also got the MH conversion bulb that goes into the s51 HPS ballast. ive been vegging with the MH conversion bulb and flowering with the HPS, great company, great prices and it was delivered in 3 days...i dunno about the econolite but i DO know htg is a fully accredited company that anyone on here will validate as a solid company...good luck



That is my setup as well and I run a cmh bulb in it with great results.... HTG awesome prices good products and customer service second to none...will make sure you are pleased...call them with a large enough purchase and they usually knock off additional $$'s .... am a very pleased htg customer

Namaste'


----------



## KawiZZR (Mar 27, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> kawizzr ur best bet hands down for the upgrade you are talking about in my opinion is going with htgsupply.com...they offer a plethora of items at a bottom line price with good quality...i personally purchased the 400 watt hps system that comes with ballast,hood, and bulb for like $120....i also got the MH conversion bulb that goes into the s51 HPS ballast. ive been vegging with the MH conversion bulb and flowering with the HPS, great company, great prices and it was delivered in 3 days...i dunno about the econolite but i DO know htg is a fully accredited company that anyone on here will validate as a solid company...good luck


Thanks mazand and illumination, I have heard good things about htgsupply but hadn't gone through and checked what the end price would be for one of their systems as other sites with similar ones wanted an extra hundred plus for shipping. I just checked a couple of minutes ago though and shipping from them is only around 20 bucks. Why on earth would other sites try to charge five times that for shipping? I'm glad I looked back at their site and I will probably be ordering from them in the next couple weeks. Of the many upgrades they have available, are any of them extremely worthwhile? The only thing I can think of is I'll probably order an extra bulb of each type with it. Also would you recommend the MH/HPS combo or the CMH setup? The CMH one is only 15 bucks more and supposed to be better, but I've heard mixed reviews of them in comparison to the traditional MH/HPS route.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> I have a quick question for all of you 400w users. I am looking to upgrade to a 400 in the future, but the shipping to where I live has been ridiculous on the 400w systems I have looked at so far. I found this earlier but didn't pursue it because I kept looking at grow specific lights. I am beginning to see this as my best option though and am looking for others' opinions on it before making a purchase. Have any of you ever used anything by econolight, and do their systems last? I would likely buy this light http://www.e-conolight.com/e-wpdh40qz.html and purchase a grow specific bulb elsewhere to use in place of the bulb it comes with.
> 
> Also, would it be better to purchase both MH and HPS bulbs or just a HPS or CMH bulb? I have grown with CFLs and a 150w HPS before, but am looking to upgrade to a larger light that could cover a couple decent sized plants as well as light for some of my indoor veggies. If this does not seem like a good idea, what would you suggest instead? Heat is not an issue as I can remote the ballast myself and it will be in a decent sized closet (6' x 2.5' x 6' lwh) with good ventilation.


http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-Watt-Ceramic-Metal-Halide-Grow-Light.asp


----------



## Beansly (Mar 27, 2011)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> *I found this old Sun Valley Sperti, I think it was made for an old tanning light. Has anybody seen one of these? Can I use it for growing? It is 425 watts I don't know what kind of bulb it is though?*


Im pretty sure thats a tungsten halogen light, and if it is, it's completely the wrong spectrum for growing and produces a lot of heat. Sorry


----------



## mazand1982 (Mar 28, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> Thanks mazand and illumination, I have heard good things about htgsupply but hadn't gone through and checked what the end price would be for one of their systems as other sites with similar ones wanted an extra hundred plus for shipping. I just checked a couple of minutes ago though and shipping from them is only around 20 bucks. Why on earth would other sites try to charge five times that for shipping? I'm glad I looked back at their site and I will probably be ordering from them in the next couple weeks. Of the many upgrades they have available, are any of them extremely worthwhile? The only thing I can think of is I'll probably order an extra bulb of each type with it. Also would you recommend the MH/HPS combo or the CMH setup? The CMH one is only 15 bucks more and supposed to be better, but I've heard mixed reviews of them in comparison to the traditional MH/HPS route.



kawizz, i went with the hps watt ballast, i got the cmh bulb by itself and i think it gives off 38,000 lumens which is pretty high (or maybe even more than traditional and its dirt cheap)...the one thing u wanna take into consideration is that the hood it comes with gets hot in a small space unless u cool it, or purchase the cool tube option...just get the hps ballst and conversiion mh bulb id say but whatever u like...maybe small upgrade on the bulb


----------



## mazand1982 (Mar 28, 2011)

kish101 said:


> 2 and 6 weeks in.
> Just started my flush on the 6 weekers.



kish,looking good.... the ones on the right were only 12/12 for a total of 6 weeks??how tall are those in perspective? they look huge,m lol...mine are at 3 weeks flower and they barely have the little afro of white hairs...


----------



## odlaw (Mar 28, 2011)

latest pics of my ww and ice kush turning to flower end of week

ice kush
View attachment 1518937

ww
View attachment 1518938

both
View attachment 1518939


----------



## kish101 (Mar 28, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> kish,looking good.... the ones on the right were only 12/12 for a total of 6 weeks??how tall are those in perspective? they look huge,m lol...mine are at 3 weeks flower and they barely have the little afro of white hairs...


Thanks man.
I let them veg for about 5 weeks before i put them under 12/12 and i usually start seeing hairs with in 5 days.
The one on your front right is my Shishkaberry and she is at 2'3'' tall.
The one in the middle back is my Jack Herer(green house seeds) shes at 2' 
and the one in the middle front is my Stellar (which is my cross (Shishkaberry x Super X(fucking incredible x atomic haze)) shes at 2' as well.


----------



## kish101 (Mar 28, 2011)

odlaw said:


> latest pics of my ww and ice kush turning to flower end of week
> 
> ice kush
> View attachment 1518937
> ...


Can't wait to see your Ice Kush.
I was thinking about buying thoughs seeds from what i've seen in High Times.


----------



## odlaw (Mar 28, 2011)

ive had the ice kush going for 3 rounds now i luv it 
im getting a ww clone ready at moment to be a mother bonsai and im gunna try grafting the ice kush, cream caramel(just popped ) and a few other strains as i get em to it


----------



## kish101 (Mar 28, 2011)

odlaw said:


> ive had the ice kush going for 3 rounds now i luv it
> im getting a ww clone ready at moment to be a mother bonsai and im gunna try grafting the ice kush, cream caramel(just popped ) and a few other strains as i get em to it


Do you have any pictures of the finished product, hows the high
Grafting, I've heard of that, how abouts you do something like that


----------



## odlaw (Mar 28, 2011)

click the link on my sig there is a journal from start to finish on the ice kush


----------



## kish101 (Mar 28, 2011)

I just got my tent in today. All set up and running.
Not bad timing. I ordered it last Saturday and it only took a week to come from the states.


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 28, 2011)

hey im back for round 2. although i hopefully will have to go to another club mid way, as i am possibly getting my buddies 400 hps soon.
have 9 cred sprouted, 5 jackie-o sprouted. starting more seeds this week, going to be sending at least 20 plants into sexing. so that i can throw away to get down to the legal limit. have a friend who also has his card going to post his liscence on my wall as his grower. but just untill sexing cause he will need it for himself.

would put up pics but they are just pics of seedlings with cotlyden leaves still
got around 30 grams dried from the cred strain, not alot, but got it fast. and even after smoking other herb, when i spark that bowl late at night, and think. damn... i grew this.. i swear ti just puts all the other buzz down and brings me to a whole new level of calm, and relaxation.
bah. im stoned and i ramble when i type.


----------



## KawiZZR (Mar 28, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> kawizz, i went with the hps watt ballast, i got the cmh bulb by itself and i think it gives off 38,000 lumens which is pretty high (or maybe even more than traditional and its dirt cheap)...the one thing u wanna take into consideration is that the hood it comes with gets hot in a small space unless u cool it, or purchase the cool tube option...just get the hps ballst and conversiion mh bulb id say but whatever u like...maybe small upgrade on the bulb


Think I'm going to just get the HPS and maybe a spare bulb. How is the socket that comes with it? I can't tell from the pictures on their site but it looks like it wouldn't be too hard to hang naked, might help keep temps down a bit that way. How close can you get plants if you use the hood it comes with? Also, how far do you get good penetration from it? Sorry for all the questions, just want to avoid as many potential problems as possible when move up from the 150.


----------



## mazand1982 (Mar 28, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> Think I'm going to just get the HPS and maybe a spare bulb. How is the socket that comes with it? I can't tell from the pictures on their site but it looks like it wouldn't be too hard to hang naked, might help keep temps down a bit that way. How close can you get plants if you use the hood it comes with? Also, how far do you get good penetration from it? Sorry for all the questions, just want to avoid as many potential problems as possible when move up from the 150.



dont worry about the questions bro, when i first busted i was doin the same thing, believe me, they helped me, i help you, everyone wins...the socket it comes with is called a mogul socket, it looks just like a household socket but wayy bigger, i wouldnt recommend hanging it "naked"...the most light output on the HPS and MH bulb, (conversion or conventional) come from the sides of the bulb where there is more surface area, if u hang it naked its gonna have to be on the inside of a circle of plants then u have to worry about the other sides of the plants(s) and most importanatly, the tops of the plants, getting light....plus i cant stress to you enough how hot that fuckin bulkb gets,lol...it made my little cabinet go from 72 degrees F when i was vegging with cfls to like 103 when i first installed the HID set up...your gonna be bummed when u try to run the bulb by itself, in an open hood or any other non-cooled method when u see the temps rise drastically....heres what i did with the the hood it comes with, i bought a piece of tempered glass and secured it to the bottom of the HTG hood it comes with, thus making it a enclosed hood, then i drilled two 2" holes on the side of the reflective material and one of the holes has a piece of ducting that goes directly to a small exhaust fan and the other hole stays open for fresh cool air to be sucked into the hood (which heats up and goes out the ducted hole).now that my hood is cooled my temps are a steady 73F...my penetration is excellent considering im maxed out in my space...youll b fine with the 400, its a good light without goin over the top...mine is a legit prop 215 medical grow cause of my chronic insomnia and work related injuries but even if your grow has to be ultra stealth, the 400 barely uses any electricty...heres some pics of mine to get an idea how i cooled it with what it came with, quite ingenuitive if i do say so myslef,haha...the black hose u see coming out of the hood goes to a small light proof box i constructed with foam board from michaels hot clue, foil tape and a strong PC fan...enjoy


----------



## Topo (Mar 28, 2011)

I downsized from a 600 to a 400 due to much smaller growing space. Less heat. And I'm legal so I don't give a fuck about odor. Just grow 'em and blow 'em.





The small ones are Barney's Tangerine Dream, one C99 (tall lanky one), and a Bubblegummer. The bigger flowering plants are Elephant and Crystal. I have one baby that could be a poster-child for magnesium deficiency, but I have fucked around with it since it popped the soil, and it was yellow from day one. I've tried everything. I think it's got some retarded genetics. So fuck it, tomorrow I am going to piss on her. 

Hell, she's been pissing me off from the start.


----------



## mazand1982 (Mar 29, 2011)

did you try flushing the plants with plain water before u came up with the ingenious plan of peeing on them?..lol


----------



## Topo (Mar 29, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> did you try flushing the plants with plain water before u came up with the ingenious plan of peeing on them?..lol


It's only one of them. I planted it in fresh unopened Fox Farm Ocean Soil bag. She popped out that way, 'was way before any nutes were introduced.

And yes, she later got flushed thoroughly. To be even more reactive, I put her in another fresh batch of unadulterated FF soil in a bigger pot.

I've doing this for 35 years, 'never seen anything like it. All her sisters are green. She's the yellow sheep of the family.


----------



## KawiZZR (Mar 29, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> dont worry about the questions bro, when i first busted i was doin the same thing, believe me, they helped me, i help you, everyone wins...the socket it comes with is called a mogul socket, it looks just like a household socket but wayy bigger, i wouldnt recommend hanging it "naked"...the most light output on the HPS and MH bulb, (conversion or conventional) come from the sides of the bulb where there is more surface area, if u hang it naked its gonna have to be on the inside of a circle of plants then u have to worry about the other sides of the plants(s) and most importanatly, the tops of the plants, getting light....plus i cant stress to you enough how hot that fuckin bulkb gets,lol...it made my little cabinet go from 72 degrees F when i was vegging with cfls to like 103 when i first installed the HID set up...your gonna be bummed when u try to run the bulb by itself, in an open hood or any other non-cooled method when u see the temps rise drastically....heres what i did with the the hood it comes with, i bought a piece of tempered glass and secured it to the bottom of the HTG hood it comes with, thus making it a enclosed hood, then i drilled two 2" holes on the side of the reflective material and one of the holes has a piece of ducting that goes directly to a small exhaust fan and the other hole stays open for fresh cool air to be sucked into the hood (which heats up and goes out the ducted hole).now that my hood is cooled my temps are a steady 73F...my penetration is excellent considering im maxed out in my space...youll b fine with the 400, its a good light without goin over the top...mine is a legit prop 215 medical grow cause of my chronic insomnia and work related injuries but even if your grow has to be ultra stealth, the 400 barely uses any electricty...heres some pics of mine to get an idea how i cooled it with what it came with, quite ingenuitive if i do say so myslef,haha...the black hose u see coming out of the hood goes to a small light proof box i constructed with foam board from michaels hot clue, foil tape and a strong PC fan...enjoy


Haha sorry man I didn't mean to come off as a complete noob, I've done Mi5 under CFLs and mango under a 150 HPS, just never used a 400 so not sure what to expect on heat. The socket question was because I've seen a couple of mogul ones that come with mounts for both vertical and horizontal use while most have only one or the other from what I can tell. What size cab are you using? The reason I was considering a naked hanging bulb is that if the hood holds in too much heat I was gonna ditch it. I like your DIY air cooled method though, think I might try something like that if my temps spike up the way yours did. I currently have a +200 CFM exhaust fan that I don't even run because my temps stay around 80 without it and I'm just now getting around to putting in a carbon filter, with that fan on the whole house smells dank. I think once I put a filter in place and turn the fan on my temps should be okay, but if not I'll try to imitate or improve on your method of cooling it. Thanks for all the help man.


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 29, 2011)

22 days int0 12/12. 1st grow bagseed. started under cfl's went to dual 150 mh hps lights and finally to the 400 lol. Lot of rookie mistakes but they hung in there like champs. Should actually have a clue what Im doing when the Tangerine dreams gets here in a couple days.


----------



## Topo (Mar 29, 2011)

Right on man! I am a step ahead of you with the TD, and I must say stay on top of them. I've grown forever (35 years) and this strain is a little fickle. 'Not much margin for error.

Ninety percent of mine have the sativa genotype, which is great, because sativas are my favorite. To me, they always have a better bud-to-leaf ratio at the end. Less trimming and better net yield.

Let's stay in touch; I'll send you a friend request and 'scribe to this thread. Best of luck to you


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 29, 2011)

Topo said:


> Right on man! I am a step ahead of you with the TD, and I must say stay on top of them. I've grown forever (35 years) and this strain is a little fickle. 'Not much margin for error.
> 
> Ninety percent of mine have the sativa genotype, which is great, because sativas are my favorite. To me, they always have a better bud-to-leaf ratio at the end. Less trimming and better net yield.
> 
> Let's stay in touch; I'll send you a friend request and 'scribe to this thread. Best of luck to you


Cool. I'll be sure to let you know when I journal the next one. Would love to have a veteran grower chime in on my grow. Sativa's are def my favorite as well, prefer the energetic feeling to the fuck I cant get off the couch feeling.


----------



## gottit14 (Mar 31, 2011)

how do these plants look i need some opinions please


----------



## drmarcusg (Mar 31, 2011)

They look horrible, just kidding..I feel like that question is the same as "do these pants make me look fat?". They look fucking fantastic bro


----------



## gottit14 (Mar 31, 2011)

Really cuz i have 14 plants under a 400 w hps and i have been reading all over that isnt enough light. The og seem to be growing tall and the other kind is growing bushy and short. The og have new big leaves and everything is growing fast. The other question is i have the two bigger plants on the outside and wonder if yhey should be closer to the light since they will yield more and are they to far away from the light now? Do you need a better pic to determine


----------



## odlaw (Mar 31, 2011)

just cause they ar taller doesnt mean they will yeid more maybe they are sativa dom and the others are indica 
try tyin the taller ones down to keep tham at the same hieght 
but yeah 400w seems a lil small for 14 plants


----------



## mazand1982 (Mar 31, 2011)

gottit14 said:


> how do these plants look i need some opinions please


the plants look good but IMO they look a little bit wispy, i run just 4 plants under a 400 and it yields big time, then again, to each his own, 14 will produce but maybe not as big as u might think/want


----------



## mazand1982 (Apr 1, 2011)

heres a little update on mine...400 watt hps for flower, MH for veg, FF ocean forest soil, flora nova nutes, what do u guys think?...medical grow, i need it for my chronic insomnia and appetite problems...the most recent pic is the blue venom next to the beer can


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 1, 2011)

taken this morning....so close (starting back left) Sour Cream, The church, and the rest are white rhino in various flower stages


----------



## Cubieman (Apr 1, 2011)

First grow/build. 2 plants (wanted 3). Both were free seeds from Attitude so I thought I would try those before the NL#5's I ordered. One strain is "Smile" and the other "White Domina". These pics are week 7 into flower.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Apr 1, 2011)

Whats the biggest yield anyone got from an autoflowering strain under 1 400W?


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 1, 2011)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Whats the biggest yield anyone got from an autoflowering strain under 1 400W?


I will let you know in about 35 days.


----------



## convict156326 (Apr 1, 2011)

Cubieman said:


> View attachment 1527504View attachment 1527500View attachment 1527503View attachment 1527502View attachment 1527501View attachment 1527499View attachment 1527498First grow/build. 2 plants (wanted 3). Both were free seeds from Attitude so I thought I would try those before the NL#5's I ordered. One strain is "Smile" and the other "White Domina". These pics are week 7 into flower.


 i know very little about autoflowering. how long did they take from seed to chop? or clone 2 chop. what was the average yield for plants that size?

super awesome pics bro, very helpfull for those challenged like i am.


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 1, 2011)

View attachment 1528133View attachment 1528132 ghs bubbah kush one week left...


----------



## Cubieman (Apr 2, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> i know very little about autoflowering. how long did they take from seed to chop? or clone 2 chop. what was the average yield for plants that size?
> 
> super awesome pics bro, very helpfull for those challenged like i am.


Well I am now on week 9 of flower and both still have mostly clear trichs, I find that odd. And they were both started from seed. My smile plant probably has at least a week or maybe even two left, and the White Domina probably longer. Which is odd. The Domina is Indica dominant and the Smile is Sativa dominant. I forgot that the White Domina was an autoflower so I started flowering the Smile plant when the Domina auto-flowered for some reason. It's weird that the Indica plant is taking longer to finish off. I'll post yeild once they are chopped, dried, and cured. These are small plants though. My grow cab could easily accommodate plants over twice this size so next time I am going to let them veg. longer.


----------



## kish101 (Apr 2, 2011)

Week 7 and 3
One more week to go and i'll be done my first 400w grow.


----------



## kish101 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Lowphat 
I Just ordered this week Super Skunk from Sensi Seeds 
I order my seeds from marijuana-seeds-canada.com. Great shipping time and the send them in a leather wallet. very discrete shipping.


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Apr 2, 2011)

Cubieman said:


> Well I am now on week 9 of flower and both still have mostly clear trichs, I find that odd. And they were both started from seed. My smile plant probably has at least a week or maybe even two left, and the White Domina probably longer. Which is odd. The Domina is Indica dominant and the Smile is Sativa dominant.


Don't worry about the flowering time too much, I am in almost the same situation. This is my second time around with a heavily indica dominant bag seed. This time from clone that is 8 weeks into flowering and I am just now starting the flush. The first time around I noticed that she didn't have any amber trics and still flushed at 6.5 weeks, chopped at 8, and was slightly disappointed with final result. This time she has better color, more noticeable thc production, and has filled out much more.



- GNS


----------



## drmarcusg (Apr 2, 2011)

Cubieman said:


> Well I am now on week 9 of flower and both still have mostly clear trichs, I find that odd. And they were both started from seed. My smile plant probably has at least a week or maybe even two left, and the White Domina probably longer. Which is odd. The Domina is Indica dominant and the Smile is Sativa dominant. I forgot that the White Domina was an autoflower so I started flowering the Smile plant when the Domina auto-flowered for some reason. It's weird that the Indica plant is taking longer to finish off. I'll post yeild once they are chopped, dried, and cured. These are small plants though. My grow cab could easily accommodate plants over twice this size so next time I am going to let them veg. longer.


I've been in a similar situation I think the autos benefit from a drop in light hours per day towards the end so they Finnish out...no matter how much their bred the plant still wants that reduced light cycle....I have no facts to back this up, just my opinion right now


----------



## 504 boy (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok im bout to order a 400w system hopfully with a cooling tube what do ya light bill look like running that wattage?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 3, 2011)

504 boy said:


> Ok im bout to order a 400w system hopfully with a cooling tube what do ya light bill look like running that wattage?



you from the city right? what part? used to live uptown

Namaste'


----------



## meezy4tw (Apr 3, 2011)

504 boy said:


> Ok im bout to order a 400w system hopfully with a cooling tube what do ya light bill look like running that wattage?


I'm running 4 of the single bulb fixture t5's for veg and a 400 watt hps in my closet. Both of them together cost me about 30-40 a month, my entire bill is only about 96 bucks a month. lol


----------



## incognegro999 (Apr 3, 2011)

4 weeks into 12/12 today. First grow bagseed. nothing done to em besides staked for support


----------



## lovebud420 (Apr 3, 2011)

kish101 said:


> Week 7 and 3
> One more week to go and i'll be done my first 400w grow.


 Wow man that looks amazing. Are you just using one 400w? I recently set up something similar, my babies are still just veggin but i'd be more than happy if they produce like that!! what strain is that?


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 3, 2011)

ty for the advice i just ordered a 600w hps with a cool tube to add with the 400w hps with cool tube. Is this a bad idea, ill take pics agian soon buds are starting


----------



## kish101 (Apr 3, 2011)

lovebud420 said:


> Wow man that looks amazing. Are you just using one 400w? I recently set up something similar, my babies are still just veggin but i'd be more than happy if they produce like that!! what strain is that?


Thank you very much lovebud420
growing is very easy once you get the hang of it. I'm sure you'll do just fine.
Ya it's a 400w HPS with 4 x 2' t5's, so a total of 496w
My strains from right to left
Shishkaberry that i got two years ago at the Vancouver Seed Bank when i was out west.
Jack herer(Green House Seed) First grow
Steller (Shishkaberry x Super X(Fucking Incredible x Atomic Haze)) my own cross. The Super X is another cross someone i know made, second time growing it and it's pretty Fing increduble


----------



## lovebud420 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice kish101, I'm just on my second grow i'll show off my ladies once they get sexier.


----------



## spandy (Apr 4, 2011)

greenlanter said:


> View attachment 1528133View attachment 1528132 ghs bubbah kush one week left...


Good, you can put it out of it's misery soon.


----------



## kish101 (Apr 4, 2011)

lovebud420 said:


> Very nice kish101, I'm just on my second grow i'll show off my ladies once they get sexier.


Buddy post them anyways
their sexy at all stages of growth.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's the S1 Mango I posted a while back. It's just a few weeks from harvest now.



And here are some that have been under the 400 HPS at 12/12 from seed.

From left to right: Kannabia Special, Sugar Black Rose, White Rhino, White Widow x Big Bud


----------



## sparkabowl (Apr 4, 2011)

Some J-1 and purple kush diesel - about 5 weeks in. Checked on them today and it seems the PKD is starting to plump because now it's growing sideways. Looks like it's time to tie them up a little, otherwise they won't be so proud.


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 4, 2011)

Heres my Pineapple Express grown under one 400 watt MH/HPS switchable, topped for four mains UB method, in roots organic soil with FF trio nutes with Molasses when i felt like it......4 ft tall yielded just under 6 oz's

first ones are two weeks before harvest




This is 3days before choppy


And some harvest day shots as well as a first bowl pic


----------



## 504 boy (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey yall I just got a bunch of seeds in What is the best way to store them till Im ready to use them?


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 4, 2011)

View attachment 1532768fat bubbah ...


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Apr 4, 2011)

504 boy said:


> Hey yall I just got a bunch of seeds in What is the best way to store them till Im ready to use them?


In a cool, dark, dry place.

- GNS


----------



## 504 boy (Apr 5, 2011)

Grow'N'Smoke said:


> In a cool, dark, dry place.
> 
> - GNS


In my freezer ok?


----------



## meezy4tw (Apr 6, 2011)

No. A cool dark dry place, not a freezing dark wet place.

IE. put them in a pill bottle or something, and place them in a cabinet or drawer. Its simple. lol


----------



## meezy4tw (Apr 6, 2011)

Also. Hold onto your butts, I'm about to start flowering these ladies.
The one on the very left in the green pot is green crack, in the small black pot is a clone of respect og, and finally "the shrub" as I call her, is a bubba kush mother thats been vegging since november(thats right, I said november). 
First off I would like to state that the green crack and respect og will be transplanted tomorrow, and then the timer will be set for 7pm to 7am. 
I hope my closet doesnt get TOO full while they stretch . lol


----------



## convict156326 (Apr 7, 2011)

HarryCarey said:


> Heres my Pineapple Express grown under one 400 watt MH/HPS switchable, topped for four mains UB method, in roots organic soil with FF trio nutes with Molasses when i felt like it......4 ft tall yielded just under 6 oz's
> 
> first ones are two weeks before harvest
> View attachment 1532653
> ...



such a tasty strain.


----------



## kish101 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm cutting these three girls tomorrow.
My first grow under a 400w HPS.
So how'd i do?


----------



## meezy4tw (Apr 7, 2011)

kish101 said:


> I cut these three girls tomorrow.
> My first grow under a 400w HPS.
> So how'd i do?


They looke lovely, whats that purple strain?


----------



## kish101 (Apr 7, 2011)

meezy4tw said:


> They looke lovely, whats that purple strain?


Thats my own cross, I called it Stellar. It's a cross between Shishkaberry x Super Cross(Fucking Incredible x Atomic Haze)
Trust me she lives up to her name. you feel it in your head, eyes and body with almost zero burn out and she has her flavor of her mother(Shishkaberry)


----------



## lovebud420 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey fellow 400 watters, got some clones goin, gonna start flowering in a couple weeks, ive got an inline fan on the way too haha check out my little desk fan hangin blowin through the reflector. this is blue cheese and bubba kush, blue cheese are the two towards the back with more side branching and skinnier leaves. both are pretty stinky


----------



## sparkabowl (Apr 7, 2011)

kish101 said:


> Thats my own cross, I called it Stellar. It's a cross between Shishkaberry x Super Cross(Fucking Incredible x Atomic Haze)
> Trust me she lives up to her name. you feel it in your head, eyes and body with almost zero burn out and she has her flavor of her mother(Shishkaberry)




Great job kish! First grow under a 400? You must have plenty of experience under something else 'cus that looks bomb! I'm on my third grow and can't get my plants to stay nice and full of dense nug like those, it always ends up all leggy with tons of small buds. How long do you veg?


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 8, 2011)

I will be flowering this monster all by itself under a 400w, it has been in veg for 106 days.

Sharksbreath


----------



## Skyhigh88 (Apr 8, 2011)

Heres My 400 & My Flower room 4x4x6, going 12/12 on Monday!!! Pictures are from aweek ago, the plant on the right is in a 5gallon bucket now....


----------



## kish101 (Apr 8, 2011)

sparkabowl said:


> Great job kish! First grow under a 400? You must have plenty of experience under something else 'cus that looks bomb! I'm on my third grow and can't get my plants to stay nice and full of dense nug like those, it always ends up all leggy with tons of small buds. How long do you veg?


Thanks Man
Ya i use to grow under a 200w CFL for about a year and did 13 grows with it. I've also done 3 grows under 2 x 600w HPS.
Whats your temp and humidity? how do you water your girls? whats your ph? though's all can affect the way your girls end up.
When i water i like to water them above my sink and allow all the water to drain through and let it sit for ten min untill the water stops dripping from the pot.
I veg anywhere between 5-8 weeks. These girls vegged for about 6 1/2 weeks.


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 8, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> I will be flowering this monster all by itself under a 400w, it has been in veg for 106 days.
> 
> Sharksbreath
> View attachment 1539531


 tore diatos pizza... she looks a lil crooked


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 8, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> I will be flowering this monster all by itself under a 400w, it has been in veg for 106 days.
> 
> Sharksbreath
> View attachment 1539531[/QUOTE they look alike...View attachment 1540898 northeaster town lambs breath... @ 5 weeks


----------



## bonghittersanber (Apr 9, 2011)

white widow x og kush clone at 7 weeks flower, 13 weeks total age. and blue dream clone 7 weeks flower, 10 weeks total age..


using a 400 watt digital next gen ballast with a digilux hps bulb 57,000 lumens...nice yield i think.

im using heaving 16 bud a & b nutes...exensive as shit but worth every penny of it! i tell ya, let the pics do the talking..


----------



## (Butters) (Apr 9, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> I will be flowering this monster all by itself under a 400w, it has been in veg for 106 days.
> 
> Sharksbreath
> View attachment 1539531


Hold off and rethink this one. At that height, your 400w HPS won't be able to penetrate the plant deep enough to make it worth while (i.e. end up with tons of whispy popcorn nugs at the lower colas). Get a screen (look up SCROG for more info) and gradually start to lower it on the plant, forcing the plant to go horizontally. You'll need something to actually tie the branches to the screen to help keep the main cola parallel to the screen. Do this for one week, then flower the plant. Depending on the strain it'll stretch. As it stretches, just pull the colas through the holes in the screen up until about week 4/5. Then let the rest stretch above the screen.

What this will do is create more of a consistent canopy height so that you can maximize the lighting from your 400w. The 400w HPS is really only going to penetrate about 18" - 22" vertically (from source light) so vegging a plant that tall will do little good. But by transitioning your plants height to the horizontal axis, you get to maximize your light usage, allowing those smaller colas to be more centered under the light and allowing them to grow upwards above the screen more quickly. Your 400w hps will easily cover a 2' X 2' horizontal space, a good amount of room for your current plant.

At the size you have currently (lacking a visual scale of reference in the pic of course), by forcing it to go horizontal I would anticipate that you end up with a 5oz+ plant here. I use a similar veg period and typically get 7-9oz per plant under a 400w so it does work.

Good luck

- Butters


----------



## tendran (Apr 9, 2011)

Day 18 flowering under 400w HPS in a Wooden Cab. Further details can be found in my signature.




Big fan of some of you guys.

Butters, I skimmed your whole grow about 5 or 6 weeks ago as I prepped for flowering in coco hempy buckets. Great stuff.


----------



## jeeba (Apr 11, 2011)

Kandy Kush.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's my S1 Mango at 43 days of 12/12



I give her about three more weeks. It smells a lot like hash that's been dipped in fruit juice.

The rest of the plants pictured are all 43 days of 12/12 from seed. From left to right: Sugar Black Rose (Delicious Seeds), Kannabia Special (Kannabia), White Rhino (Green House), White Widow x Big Bud (Female Seeds), group shot.



All plants shown are planted in Ocean Forest, receiving FoxFarm nutes (basic trio) according to the FF schedule and been growing under a single 400w HPS.


----------



## chronicallyDank (Apr 11, 2011)

Pure AK. 5 weeks in


----------



## 504 boy (Apr 11, 2011)

Just ordered a 400w switchable. Does a 400w make alot of heat?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

504 boy said:


> Just ordered a 400w switchable. Does a 400w make alot of heat?



it does get hot...is it a magnetic coil ballast or an electronic/digital?


The heat is easily addressed with good ventilation though

Namaste'


----------



## MasterHemp (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey guys great looking plants!! 

Been awhile since i posted an update here, today i was moving the colas around so they all get equal lighting and so i thought i'd take some snaps while i was at it

White Widow, Sativa dom. Week 9 of flowering
Had a N problem at the start thats the explenation for the curling you see but it has not gotten worse and hasn't really affected the buds




This white widow got out of control, definitely didnt plan on it getting this big lol
but on the otherhand the yield is looking fantastic  

Happy Growing


----------



## incognegro999 (Apr 12, 2011)

37 days into flowering.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 12, 2011)

*Hello fellow 400'ers !
I wanted to post this for those, which is most, that do not know the correct height for light penetration using a 400w HPS

**My Hortilux 400w and using the Inverse Square Law in regards to light penetration :

58,000 lumens/sq ft UP TO 1 foot from the light.
14,500 lumens/sq ft UP TO 2 feet from the light.
10,875 lumens/sq ft at 25 inches from the light.
Just ONE MORE INCH, 26 inches, drops my lumens to 7,250 and that would/should be THE absolute max distance.
Because at 27 inches it's now giving 3,625 lumens.
At 27 inches, our 400w is nothing more than a CFL !!!
Hell, my 125w Sunleaves are 10,000 lumens (6400K) and 9,500 lumens (2700K) apiece.

So as you can see, for EVERY inch I move my 58,000 lumens AWAY from my plants, I/we lose 3,625 lumens.
That's serious and makes a big difference knowing or not knowing.

The sun gives approx 10,000 lumens/sq ft
A growers wattage should be at least 50w/sq ft
But if we are not using the lights correctly, wattage don't mean a damn thing.
I go for lumens/sq ft and not wattage.

Hopes this helps !


...
*


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 12, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *.....
> I go for lumens/sq ft and not wattage.
> ...
> *


Me too. I need to get some electrical work done so I can upgrade my 600hps/400mh to a 600hps/600mh setup. Is that overkill for flowering 6 plants?


----------



## 504 boy (Apr 12, 2011)

Illumination said:


> it does get hot...is it a magnetic coil ballast or an electronic/digital?
> 
> 
> The heat is easily addressed with good ventilation though
> ...


 It is a digital


----------



## 504 boy (Apr 12, 2011)

trying to get ready for my 400watter coming this week. what is an inexpensive way to get some proper ventilation? once I get the new light I plan to keep the cfls also


----------



## Illumination (Apr 12, 2011)

cut a hole low on the box and cover it with black cloth to block light but not air....cut a whole at the top of the box and put a fan sucking out of the top hole


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 12, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Me too. I need to get some electrical work done so I can upgrade my 600hps/400mh to a 600hps/600mh setup. Is that overkill for flowering 6 plants?


*Not at all.
You're just guaranteed excellent coverage !! lol
*


----------



## drmarcusg (Apr 12, 2011)

hiding shit in the attic yo


----------



## lovebud420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Not at all.
> You're just guaranteed excellent coverage !! lol
> *


 does that tent support both of those reflectors hanging?


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 13, 2011)

lovebud420 said:


> does that tent support both of those reflectors hanging?


Yep, no issues so far. I asked the distributor and he said it should be fine. It has a pretty good criss-cross grid of ceiling supports. The real test will be when I add the 6"x24" phat filter this weekend.


----------



## lovebud420 (Apr 13, 2011)

looks awesome. i have the same tent, 4x4x6.5 right? how are you keeping it cool? i have just one 400w in there with a 6 inch 400cfm inline blowing out the window and i still get 81 degrees sometimes. i'm pulling air from inside my house, should i be pulling air from outside?


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 13, 2011)

whats up guys great looking 400 watt grows thought you all might want to check out my multiple 400w grow room. plants on the left are about 3 1/2 weeks in flower the right side are fresh in the room. strains are white widow and bubba kush. although the right side are all white widow got 4 more going in on the right side tonight.


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 13, 2011)

lovebud420 said:


> looks awesome. i have the same tent, 4x4x6.5 right? how are you keeping it cool? i have just one 400w in there with a 6 inch 400cfm inline blowing out the window and i still get 81 degrees sometimes. i'm pulling air from inside my house, should i be pulling air from outside?


I have a 435cfm fan and currently dial it down to ~70% with a variable speed controller but will probably have to dial it back up some after I add the carbon filter. It stays around 74 right now with the tent open most of the day. I am pulling from and exhausting to the same room in my basement.


----------



## lovebud420 (Apr 13, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I have a 435cfm fan and currently dial it down to ~70% with a variable speed controller but will probably have to dial it back up some after I add the carbon filter. It stays around 74 right now with the tent open most of the day. I am pulling from and exhausting to the same room in my basement.


ok you keep it open, i was hoping i'd be able to keep it closed up, i've got crazy kittens that eat plants lol. but its getting a little warm with it closed. one thing about this particular tent that i would have changed is to have the front zipper zip down from the top instead of up from the bottom. that way you could unzip it from the top just a quarter of the way or half of the way so heat can escape but still keep pets and pests around the floor out lol. great tent though for sure


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 13, 2011)

I haven't kept it closed it all day yet, as I work from home and love to stare at my garden throughout the day. I kept it closed for the first 4 hours of the day, as a test, and it didnt get over 75 with the fan running full speed.


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Apr 13, 2011)

How is your ventilation set up that it works so efficiently? I can see that you have vented hoods; are you pulling through them? I just can't seem to stay below 82-84 with a 400 watt, air cooled, in a 3'x3' tent. I am using the 400 cfm Hydrofarm Active Air.

- GNS


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am in a michigan basement, all concrete. I am just pulling thru the hoods and the pre-made tent vents. I have one oscillating tower fan and 1 (or now 2) floor fans pointing at my smart pots. The lights are off now for 2 hours and it's only dropped to 69 in there and will bottom out around 65 tonight. I actually need a bit more heat during the day to help dry my pots, and so I get a better temp difference, so I will probably start closing it more of the time or dial my fan speed down more. My veg box has a 400w mh and 150hps (no cooling), in a 34x40 box using the same fan that is wye'd to my old veg box under the stairs, so only using half of the same model fan's power, and it never gets above 80. 

I imagine all of that will change in a month or 2 when summer gets here, but hopefully I can keep it all under control without having to add any AC.


----------



## mazand1982 (Apr 14, 2011)

*ISNT THIS THE 400* watt club forum...???....well heres my 3 plants in a small 3ft x 2ft x 5ft cabinet, 400 watt hps (mh for vegg)...5th week into flowering...blue venom is the tall one in back right....diablo og upfront which is gonna have 6 fat colas...skywalker og kush in the back left which was LSTed early on and has atleast 12-15 separete chutes goin up that are all gonna be smaller colas... fox farm OF soil, small pc fans encased in black foam board to make light proof air intake(only the exhaust fans are on now) passive air intake...what do you guys think?..its my first grow...[video=youtube;ZPcsrQcCA7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPcsrQcCA7s[/video]


----------



## tendran (Apr 14, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> *ISNT THIS THE 400* watt club forum...???....well heres my 3 plants in a small 3ft x 2ft x 5ft cabinet, 400 watt hps (mh for vegg)...5th week into flowering...blue venom is the tall one in back right....diablo og upfront which is gonna have 6 fat colas...skywalker og kush in the back left which was LSTed early on and has atleast 12-15 separete chutes goin up that are all gonna be smaller colas... fox farm OF soil, small pc fans encased in black foam board to make light proof air intake(only the exhaust fans are on now) passive air intake...what do you guys think?..its my first grow...


Looks like some healthy plants. The blue venom looks like it stretched a lot early on, but you seemed to have corrected that with the others. Those lower branches on the blue venom could have also been trimmed up until the 2nd or even 3rd week of flowering to promote denser budding up top where the light would have more of an effect.


----------



## mazand1982 (Apr 14, 2011)

tendran said:


> Looks like some healthy plants. The blue venom looks like it stretched a lot early on, but you seemed to have corrected that with the others. Those lower branches on the blue venom could have also been trimmed up until the 2nd or even 3rd week of flowering to promote denser budding up top where the light would have more of an effect.


thanks tendran, yea they are pretty healthy imo as well,...the blue venom really took off on me, i left it alone thinkin it would stop and it just kept getting taller...the assistance is greatly appreciuated, next time around im only gonna do 2 plants in the same space and top them like 2 or 3 times...i dont like the uneven canopy...


----------



## lovebud420 (Apr 15, 2011)

hey though't i'd update on my ladies. i've transplanted the best looking bubba and the two blue cheese into 3 gallon square pots and they're lovin it. i've also got the inline fan and its doing good i haven't gotten above 78 degrees since i hooked it up. i had to get rid of the other two bubba kush plants, that whole plant count deal.


----------



## Novakid (Apr 15, 2011)

Here are my 400w babies. Let me know what you all think. Pictures are at day 54

Tangerine Dream

 

Vanilla Kush


----------



## MasterHemp (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys, heres my white widow plant chopped and semi-trimmed, this is 1 out of 3 plants i got 2 more big plants to chop today, im taking a break 

Ive left alot of popcorn buds and a few colas still on the plant to go for an extra week, but heres the buds from the first plant..

Click on the image to make it bigger

View attachment 1552828View attachment 1552827View attachment 1552826View attachment 1552825View attachment 1552824


----------



## 504 boy (Apr 15, 2011)

Is anyone else having problems posting pics? I cant seem to upload my pics. Trying to show off my 400watter.LOL


----------



## MasterHemp (Apr 15, 2011)

504 boy, i had the same problem too, click on the basic uploader instead and it should work thats how i uploaded mine


----------



## MasterHemp (Apr 15, 2011)

Heres a before and after comparison (sorry for the double post)

View attachment 1553010View attachment 1553009


----------



## msblaze1 (Apr 15, 2011)

here's my baby's with 400 watt, 2 purple diesel 30 days flowering, how they looking?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 16, 2011)

Sensi Seeds Skunk #1,5 weeks 12/12.
Group shots.


The second best from 4.


The keeper.


----------



## 504 boy (Apr 16, 2011)

dirt clean said:


> Seven gallons white widow skunk and Widow cindy. 6-7 weeks of veg so far. All organic, various teas, Blue Mountain Organics and organic soils.
> 
> 400 watt hps, shitty bulb, Lumatek ballast, the best peice of equip I own.
> 
> I plant to veg a few more weeks, then flower. (All are heavily LST'D, also fimmed several times)


What is fimming? and how is it done?


----------



## MasterHemp (Apr 16, 2011)

504 boy said:


> What is fimming? and how is it done?


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/200413-fimming-m-blaze-complete-how.html


----------



## 504 boy (Apr 16, 2011)

MasterHemp said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/200413-fimming-m-blaze-complete-how.html


Thx im an expert now.. I will be fimming and a lil training +rep


----------



## 504 boy (Apr 16, 2011)

Im officially in the club fellas!!


----------



## 504 boy (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I went on and transplanted put them in a 2gallon pot Roots organic medium. I watered them till I seen water come out of the drain holes. 400w Mh,Hps arrived today got that set-up light approx. 16ish inches from the plants. I put the light in went made a run come back and temp was 120 degrees. So I went to walmart got a 3 speed fan got it set up to suck the heat out,also I have a fan blowing between the light and the plants. Hopefully it will bring the temp down, Or should I put the fan in with the plants I dont know.Advice?


----------



## lovebud420 (Apr 16, 2011)

504 boy said:


> Well I went on and transplanted put them in a 2gallon pot Roots organic medium. I watered them till I seen water come out of the drain holes. 400w Mh,Hps arrived today got that set-up light approx. 16ish inches from the plants. I put the light in went made a run come back and temp was 120 degrees. So I went to walmart got a 3 speed fan got it set up to suck the heat out,also I have a fan blowing between the light and the plants. Hopefully it will bring the temp down, Or should I put the fan in with the plants I dont know.Advice?


 have an oscilating fan blowing inbetween the lights and the plants. i had to invest in an inline fan, you might have to do the same


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 16, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Yep, no issues so far. I asked the distributor and he said it should be fine. It has a pretty good criss-cross grid of ceiling supports. *The real test will be when I add the 6"x20" phat filter this weekend.*
> 
> .....


No issues, so far......


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 16, 2011)

just finishing trimming up a plant. its a lemon pepper haze(friends cross and he's not sure of the strains) grown under a 400 watt magnetic ballast. used a lowe's mh bulb for veg, and a planetmax 360watt hps conversoin bulb to flower. it was under 12/12 for 78-79 days(cut half down last night) total wet weight is 191 gram. i put the plant with some left on it back into my closet with the last plant to be reveged for outdoor, plus the rest of my flowering plants.

View attachment 1554489View attachment 1554518View attachment 1554519View attachment 1554520


----------



## tendran (Apr 17, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> just finishing trimming up a plant. its a lemon pepper haze(friends cross and he's not sure of the strains) grown under a 400 watt magnetic ballast. used a lowe's mh bulb for veg, and a planetmax 360watt hps conversoin bulb to flower. it was under 12/12 for 78-79 days(cut half down last night) total wet weight is 191 gram. i put the plant with some left on it back into my closet with the last plant to be reveged for outdoor, plus the rest of my flowering plants.


Niiice buds, buddy! Those are some fat ass colas. Are you using any sort of boost additives or is the strain a naturally high yielding plant?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 17, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> just finishing trimming up a plant. its a lemon pepper haze(friends cross and he's not sure of the strains) grown under a 400 watt magnetic ballast. used a lowe's mh bulb for veg, and a planetmax 360watt hps conversoin bulb to flower. it was under 12/12 for 78-79 days(cut half down last night) total wet weight is 191 gram. i put the plant with some left on it back into my closet with the last plant to be reveged for outdoor, plus the rest of my flowering plants.
> 
> great job! buds look real nice. + rep
> 
> how many times was she topped?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 17, 2011)

i used botanicare for veg(i found a cheap trial pack on ebay to try) and gh flora series 3 part for flower, no additives at all. topped once. i just bent the top 2 nodes down to make multi tops.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 17, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i used botanicare for veg(i found a cheap trial pack on ebay to try) and gh flora series 3 part for flower, no additives at all. topped once. i just bent the top 2 nodes down to make multi tops.


ah ok, see i'v topped a plant once for 4 heads and it turned out great. never tried any bending or LST.

i just got given this plant (big one on the right) bubble cheese and it looks like she might turn out similar to yours, the guy had topped and pruned her nicely. need to try it myself, maybe next time


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 17, 2011)

nice plants 2timer. that 1 on the right is heela bushy  i trim most the main fan leafs off the the stem and anything else i feel needs to be trimmed. i also top almost every plant, i need to try fim to see if i can get more tops(if i dont mess up the cut) so i dont have to tie the tops down either.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 17, 2011)

cheers bru yeh i'm debating on maybe chopping the heads once more to try and let the others catch up on her. or i might even try bending them.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 17, 2011)

i super crop branches or tops i want to slow down. if you top it then you have to think of how much it's going to branch out from how much it's already has. how much longer you going to veg for?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 17, 2011)

To anyone interested.....

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/425815-positronics-claustrum-t-h-seeds.html

Namaste'


----------



## cocobuds (Apr 17, 2011)

Main light: 400w HPS
supplemented by 6 23w CFL 
and 1 55w CFL


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 18, 2011)

View attachment 1556982she is coming down friday... ghs bubbah kush at 10 weekView attachment 1556981she looks ready


----------



## chronichaze (Apr 18, 2011)

greenlanter said:


> View attachment 1556982she is coming down friday... ghs bubbah kush at 10 weekView attachment 1556981she looks ready


 Where are all your fan leaves?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 18, 2011)

Positronics Claustrum




T H Seeds S.A.G.E.


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 18, 2011)

they felt dramaticly during 3rd week of bloom till the 5th and she boumces back its genetic cus all the clones from the same plant do the same no mattar what i do...


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 18, 2011)

greenlanter said:


> they felt dramaticly...


wat

_The message you have entered is too short._


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 19, 2011)

View attachment 1559117look this is also a bubbah kush from ghs same plant as the other one above and she is been loosing her fan leafs since week 3 of bloom and now on week seven she is still slowly dropin g them but my buds get fat and purple up nicely... ph at 6.0 , 5 gallon pot and feeding earths juice line up plus botanicares calmag ... she just does this everytime...


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 19, 2011)

View attachment 1559123jtr at week 8


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 19, 2011)

View attachment 1559154View attachment 1559153jtr x skunk to the lef and to the right north easter town lambs breath at 7 1/2 weeks of bloom three more weeks and they be done...


----------



## Discordantmindfck (Apr 20, 2011)

So I posted in here when i got everything underway and my girls were just seedlings but I figured some new people have hopped into this area so here is an update 

My Setup again
Secret Jardin DR100
Lumatek 400w digital ballast (hortilux Mh & HPS bulbs)
Viagrow Cooltube
200cfm in-line fan with carbon filter
Medium is Fox Farm Ocean Forest
Using full Fox Farm nutrient line with soluble line
Milwaukee pH meter and TDS meter 

Anyways now that the technical stuff is out of the way here they are at day 22 of flowering


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 21, 2011)

View attachment 1561375kc brains mango... 7 1/2 weeks of bloom... i got 3 of this clones small they probably yield me 10grms each...


----------



## Skyhigh88 (Apr 21, 2011)

Day 10 Flower 400watt hps.....
View attachment 1561857


----------



## meezy4tw (Apr 22, 2011)

Day 11 of flower, the stretch is slowing and budsites are forming, sorry I didnt take any up close pics, but here you go. 

The biggest plant in there is bubba kush, the back left is green crack, and the smallest one up fron is Respect OG. All of them in FFOF, the bubba kush(I've had her vegging since november lol) in a 20 gallon rubbermaid, the green crack in a ten gallon pot, and the respect OG in a 5.


----------



## mazand1982 (Apr 23, 2011)

3 plants under my 400 watter, blue venom (tall one) diablo og and skywalker og....what u guys think???


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 23, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> 3 plants under my 400 watter, blue venom (tall one) diablo og and skywalker og....what u guys think???View attachment 1565669View attachment 1565673View attachment 1565675View attachment 1565679


 lookin good bro. theres always one that reaches for jesus!


----------



## meezy4tw (Apr 23, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> 3 plants under my 400 watter, blue venom (tall one) diablo og and skywalker og....what u guys think???View attachment 1565669View attachment 1565673View attachment 1565675View attachment 1565679


 Looking good  
I've grown skywalker og clones a couple times, they love to stretch. I'm sure you've noticed. lol but the meds are awesome.


----------



## mazand1982 (Apr 24, 2011)

hey thanks 2timer and meezy, the skywalker is the one in the back left, diablo front and center and the blue venom is the one stretching, its my first grow and i was experimenting with diff. methods, the skywalker was LST'd early on and then stopped cause it exploded sideways,lol..i ran outta room, i originally had a grape romulon in there as well, wish i coulda fuckin kept it but no way...topped the diablo twice and didnt do anything to the blue venom, and boy let me tell you...the blue venom is the farthest along and it smells and looks fuckin marvelous, Mmmm...next time around im gonna just get 2 of the best indica clones they got @ the dispensary and just top them once and separate the tops a lil bit during early veg so the light can penetrate deeper...if anyones interested ill show pics of the harvets....well see


----------



## goldiesweets (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello all...lots of first in this one...first post...first grow of anything...

400w setup
jack herer & ak48
nute locked the 48 but threw it under anyway and she showed what she could...
j/h took off like wild ladies...I threw everything at them and the just kept asking for more...
these pics are around the 45 day of flower...now im about day 59 and getting ready to harvest...
I just picked up another 400 watter from a friend and gonna go with 800 the next round...
wanna say thanks to all help on this forum...without it I probably would screwed these up even more...

+rep to all the experienced / noob growers...


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 24, 2011)

goldiesweets said:


> View attachment 1566921View attachment 1566919View attachment 1566915
> 
> 
> Hello all...lots of first in this one...first post...first grow of anything...
> ...


hey man. welcome to R.I.U and well done on your first grow, + rep to get you going!

can i ask if you have a fan blowing on your girls? and how far you have kept your light from them?

also i see you are misting them whilst in bloom. this is a big no no my friend you will introduce bud rot.


----------



## goldiesweets (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip 2timer...I was spraying seltzer h20 to the underside of the leaves to increase my co2 levels until I could get a tank...I have a 12" oscillating fan on low just out of the pic...I tried to keep my light around 1 foot above the tops but one kept stretching so I pinned it to the ceiling the last two weeks...trial and error on my first run...im pleased but I know I can do better...think im going to run some indi so the stretching/height wont be an issue


----------



## odlaw (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi all 
havent been around much l8ly so heres a couple pics of my latest 400w coco grow
ice kush and ww 3 days short of 4weeks in to flower


----------



## lovebud420 (Apr 28, 2011)

thought i'd update these babes are 9 days flower. pic 2 is bubba kush and the other two are bubba kush. what you guys think?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 28, 2011)

Claustrum and S.A.G.E.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 30, 2011)

2 x big buddha cheese and 1 x big buddha bubble cheese, almost 1 week into bloom


----------



## Jetdriver (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's two pics, two dif. plants, same stain.View attachment 1578584..took outside cause the 400w hps throws my camera off. 400w metal halide for veg, 400w sodium for flower, two separate rooms...not boxes. Fans etc etc etc. These little girls are in the 5th week of flower. From seed, flowered at 18". When I took these pics, they were almost 3ft in the pot. No topping, bottom growth mostly removed...just one nice cola each...


----------



## 504 boy (May 1, 2011)

would it be ok if I switched from 18/6 to 24/0 for awhile before starting 12/12


----------



## Illumination (May 1, 2011)

sure...i run 24/0 veg always


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 2, 2011)

*here's my girls..got em in a 3x3x7 mylar tent..2 Jilly Beans and 2 Cherry Ak-47, their both starting to turn purple on the top colas right now and looking like some of the best quality shit i've ever grown..im on day 51 of flower, the jilly beans getting picked on day 60 and the cherry ak47 on day 67*.


----------



## GidgetGrows (May 2, 2011)

View attachment 1580270View attachment 1580266View attachment 1580265View attachment 1580264
Heres my 400 watt, 4x4ft grow closet. Jack Herer x Trash. 3 weeks flowering.


----------



## lovebud420 (May 2, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> *here's my girls..got em in a 3x3x7 mylar tent..2 Jilly Beans and 2 Cherry Ak-47, their both starting to turn purple on the top colas right now and looking like some of the best quality shit i've ever grown..im on day 51 of flower, the jilly beans getting picked on day 60 and the cherry ak47 on day 67*.


rep cali those look really good. my first grow was jilly bean, some of the best smoke i've ever had.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 2, 2011)

thanks bro, it does look and smell like its ganna be a really good strain i cant wait to try it out..im thinking its ganna be a heavy indica buzz with a citrus fruity like flavor and aroma, we shall see..9days or so left till harvest


----------



## lovebud420 (May 2, 2011)

it was a sweet and citrus fruity flavor and aroma for sure. i thought the buzz was a real nice blend of both worlds. also not really a ceiling on the buzz, you just keep getting higher


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 2, 2011)

hell yea sounds good..to me it almost smells like sour diesel but with a fruity kick to it..i honestly cant wait to try it..it's probably ganna be one of my new favorites


----------



## lovebud420 (May 2, 2011)

here are my ladies on day 15 of flower.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 3, 2011)

hello all...sub'ed up headed to read through ttyl


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (May 3, 2011)

These are the first plants I've ever grown under HID lights. It's a mixture of lowlife kush and lowlife great white shark. I've grown them under fluorescents and I like both strains.


----------



## 62Blunts (May 3, 2011)

my girls 1 week into flower, started with 8, just removed 3 males...growing under 1 400w HPS


----------



## convict156326 (May 3, 2011)

View attachment 1583259View attachment 1583260View attachment 1583261View attachment 1583262View attachment 1583263View attachment 1583264View attachment 1583265View attachment 1583266View attachment 1583267View attachment 1583268View attachment 1583269View attachment 1583270View attachment 1583271View attachment 1583272View attachment 1583273View attachment 1583274View attachment 1583275View attachment 1583276View attachment 1583277View attachment 1583278View attachment 1583280View attachment 1583281View attachment 1583282View attachment 1583283View attachment 1583284View attachment 1583285View attachment 1583286View attachment 1583287View attachment 1583288View attachment 1583289View attachment 1583290View attachment 1583291View attachment 1583292View attachment 1583293View attachment 1583294View attachment 1583295View attachment 1583296View attachment 1583297View attachment 1583298View attachment 1583299mine are still in veg, and ready for a transplant into 3 gallon buckets, going to on monday when i return from a trip. there are 20 plants total. after the sex taking mothers from each strain 
3 strains, Twog, Jackie-O, and C-Red


----------



## meezy4tw (May 4, 2011)

Here I am at 3 weeks into flower roughly. Right now I have Green Crack(the white pot), Bubba kush(the gigantic 20 gallon bin. lol) and respect OG(the green pot in the back)

Group Shot.

Respect OG

Bubba Kush

Green Crack


----------



## mazand1982 (May 4, 2011)

some pictures of the mighty elusive blue venom and his little crime partner diablo og kush...lol.


----------



## meezy4tw (May 4, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> some pictures of the mighty elusive blue venom and his little crime partner diablo og kush...lol.View attachment 1584474View attachment 1584476View attachment 1584478


Those are sexy, which one is which?

If you've never had diablo og before your in for a treat. That stuff is awesome.


----------



## convict156326 (May 4, 2011)

we had some blue venom in town last year, dunno what happend. it must be elusive. ive been looking for some ever since. some beauties you got there


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 5, 2011)

Pineapple expre-hess u make my dayaayaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mazand1982 (May 5, 2011)

meezy4tw said:


> Those are sexy, which one is which?
> 
> If you've never had diablo og before your in for a treat. That stuff is awesome.


hey bro, thanks for the compliments, it straight out fucking reeks, life is good...the blue venom is the tall one, its 3 feet tall, its gonna be atleast 2 zones, it smells like a candy store and im gonna pull it like in a week or so...the diablo is the shorter one but dont be mistaken, those nugs hiding in between the leaves are EXTREMELY dense, like little rocks, i cant wait, ill pull that one in maybe 2 weeks or so...im lucky, i live in southern cali and im a medical patient, everyone knows down here in socal its truely a mecca of the medical MJ scene, the clinic next to my house has BOMB clones like clockwork, next 2 are gonna be rocklock (rockstarXwarlock) and grapefruit haze...Mmmm


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 5, 2011)

gotta rocklock bean free herbies head shop.......thinkin bout crackin that one for the indoor grow in the fall


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

Rocklock under 400w with 3 weeks left or there abouts, grown 12/12 from seed.View attachment 1585051


----------



## meezy4tw (May 5, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> hey bro, thanks for the compliments, it straight out fucking reeks, life is good...the blue venom is the tall one, its 3 feet tall, its gonna be atleast 2 zones, it smells like a candy store and im gonna pull it like in a week or so...the diablo is the shorter one but dont be mistaken, those nugs hiding in between the leaves are EXTREMELY dense, like little rocks, i cant wait, ill pull that one in maybe 2 weeks or so...im lucky, i live in southern cali and im a medical patient, everyone knows down here in socal its truely a mecca of the medical MJ scene, the clinic next to my house has BOMB clones like clockwork, next 2 are gonna be rocklock (rockstarXwarlock) and grapefruit haze...Mmmm


Indeed. I'm out here in santa ana so I'm right here with you.


----------



## drmarcusg (May 5, 2011)

all under my 400 watt hps...way too many plants for my light but it seems to be working out for me........check out my grow if your bored


----------



## lovebud420 (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers mate, first 12/12 from seed for me so im pleased with how they've turned out sofar.


 cheers indeed, what kind of light did you start the seeds under? my next grow will be my first grow from seed.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

lovebud420 said:


> cheers indeed, what kind of light did you start the seeds under? my next grow will be my first grow from seed.


I use fluorescent tubes 4x3ft or a 200w CFL to start seeds off i leave them under these for the first week to 10 days then stick'em under a HPS.


----------



## mazand1982 (May 5, 2011)

got a new 400 watt grow comin up, click on my signature if interested...


----------



## Jason2011 (May 6, 2011)

what would be a better setup?
3 * 1000 HPS or 6 * 400w HPS in a 1.8 * 3m floor area


----------



## drgreentm (May 6, 2011)

Jason2011 said:


> what would be a better setup?
> 3 * 1000 HPS or 6 * 400w HPS in a 1.8 * 3m floor area


 i use 6 400's they do very well, all depends on the grow setup IMO


----------



## 62Blunts (May 6, 2011)

62Blunts said:


> my girls 1 week into flower, started with 8, just removed 3 males...growing under 1 400w HPS



heres 10 days....


----------



## 62Blunts (May 6, 2011)

62Blunts said:


> heres 10 days....



heres 12 days....


----------



## lovebud420 (May 9, 2011)

22 days flower, ladies are starting to pack on trichomes. this camera sucks with closeups. the bubba kush is the last three pics with the fatter and darker leaves. its startin to smell real nice


----------



## meezy4tw (May 9, 2011)

Back with a week 4 update.
Group shot of Bubba kush, green crack, and respect OG all of them were just given a molasses feeding tonight. 

Respect OG

Bubba Kush

Green Crack (I've kept this same cut going since about 7 months back when I first picked up a clone of it, I've grown other cuts before and this one is super frosty, hence why I keep it around. This one usually finishes in 8 weeks which is great for a sativa dominant hybrid.)


----------



## 62Blunts (May 12, 2011)

heres 17 dayss now....

and my Louie-dog ate a seed now he grows branches out his back


----------



## 62Blunts (May 14, 2011)

19 days ... Idn wtf happ to this top


----------



## sweetswisher (May 15, 2011)

wow this thread really has died off


----------



## mazand1982 (May 15, 2011)

these are a few pics of the last 2 plants i pulled and the four new ones im growuing now...blue venom harvest and diablo OG harvest and in veg right now i have a rocklock, LA CHEESE, grapefruit haze, and silver diesel ...california legal medical grow. click on my signature if u wanna follow the current 4 pack grow...any suggestions??


----------



## GidgetGrows (May 15, 2011)

View attachment 1601965
my 400 watt grow. 4ft by 4ft. 12 plants Jack herer x trash


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 15, 2011)

Hey guys thought I would stop by again. Hopefully its still ok as my LED panel uses a total of 395w which is damn close enough to 400w right? (before this panel I was using a 400w Super HPS in this 2.5ft x 2.5ft x 6ft space). These are still in veg but they are my first round to have vegged under LED and will also be flowered under LED, filling up the space with LST (plan on removing all non cannabis plants as room is needed for them). Also using azos and mykos, so the plants are a bit better off than they would be otherwise (anyone outside hydro can use Mykos no problem and should always, but Azos will make it so you don't need to give as much N throughout the plants life).

They are different sizes because 2 went straight to LED when they popped, and 2 had a certain number of days under CFL in a PC grow box (learned a lesson: keep seedlings under CFL or HID at least 7 days before going under this LED its too powerful, makes so many nodes pop so fast the plant barely grows in over all size (unless it gets a head start under cfl or HID)). One of the smaller ones tops I broke off tieing an LST string too tight and so now it is starting to have 2 main/leading tops. 4 plants in .8 gallon airpots of my super soil nothing but water 45 days from pop for the largest, and perhaps 38 days for the smallest. Next time I will give them all 1 week under CFL first and then they will all be bigger than the biggest one in these pics at that age. I'm really proud of my "400w"  its too bad this camera isn't good enough to show you guys whats going on deep inside those plants, tons of LED penetration new nodes popping off branches in there its crazy!

PS: The spots are from some xtremegardening CalCarb spray stuff I made, I guess my sprayer didn't mist it enough so i got a bit spotty like this from the underside of the leaves dripping onto the tops of the others. Its perfectly harmless, basically Co2 and calcium. It was the first time I'd done it so it hadn't a chance to affect them in these pics (except to maybe make them droopy from extra water)


----------



## 62Blunts (May 15, 2011)

update of my 5 plants after 3 weeks of flowering under a 400w HPS....in pic 7 and 8, you can see i had to cut the top off because it was burnt by the light and it browned, drooped over, shriveled up, and just straight up didnt look good...it hurt doing it but oh well..this is my first grow!


----------



## lovebud420 (May 15, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> these are a few pics of the last 2 plants i pulled and the four new ones im growuing now...blue venom harvest and diablo OG harvest and in veg right now i have a rocklock, LA CHEESE, grapefruit haze, and silver diesel ...california legal medical grow. click on my signature if u wanna follow the current 4 pack grow...any suggestions??View attachment 1601938View attachment 1601939View attachment 1601940View attachment 1601941View attachment 1601942View attachment 1601943View attachment 1601944View attachment 1601945


beautiful harvest mazand1982 i wanna smoke that right now haha. is the blue venom the darker of the two?? just wondering


----------



## CultivationArt (May 16, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5714946438/ this pic was about a week ago, first day i hokked the 400 up. also the day i got my cool tube in the mail

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5726971245/ this is her now.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5727526950/ two gods gift fems, and a chemdog in the middle. the 3 clones are gods gift, put straight to flower.


----------



## lovebud420 (May 18, 2011)

thought i'd throw an update in the 400 club!! heres the girls at 30 days flower, bout half way there i'd say. first two shots are group shots, the next four are bluecheese, the last pic is bubba kush.


----------



## LordWinter (May 19, 2011)

Just got a 400hps. I'll have to get some pics of my girls and the babies and post them up here. Where do you guys go to upload your pics, or do you just use the site?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 19, 2011)

some jilly bean and cherry ak-47..vegged for 10days from clone


----------



## lovebud420 (May 19, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> some jilly bean and cherry ak-47..vegged for 10days from clone


hey lemme know what you think of that jillybean smoke. did your jilly get some pinkish purple color to her?


----------



## drmarcusg (May 20, 2011)

View attachment 1609898View attachment 1609895

Spider Kush week 8 front plant...week 6 back plant...


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 20, 2011)

lovebud420 said:


> hey lemme know what you think of that jillybean smoke. did your jilly get some pinkish purple color to her?


yea it got purple leaves with some red spots and purple and red hughes on the tips of the main colas...its crazy i've never had the bud turn slightly red on me before..and the smell is amazing, its like a fruity trainwreck smell.


----------



## lovebud420 (May 20, 2011)

hell yea thats beautiful, i had to chop mine down at 8 weeks cuz i was going on vacation. how long did your's go?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 20, 2011)

yea there pretty nice looking i'd like to see how they do outdoor..next season i'll try one outdoors..but yea i had two of em and chopped one on day 61 and the bigger one i picked on day 66...i've heard of some people chopping jilly bean as early as day 56 and as late as day 70


----------



## lovebud420 (May 21, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/412407-1000w-jillybean-scrog-budget-15.html
on this thread on page 15 is some outdoor jillybean


----------



## 62Blunts (May 23, 2011)

4 weeks into flower of my first grow...400 w HPS...starting to smell pretty fruity in there....used some mystery seeds, not sure what they are... i been using mad diff nutes also lol


----------



## a dog named chico (May 23, 2011)

So here she is Sharksbreath 37.4 days into flower, Let me know what you think...
View attachment 1614048View attachment 1614049View attachment 1614050View attachment 1614051


----------



## thatoneguy1991 (May 23, 2011)

its not much, but here are some ak-47's like a week and a half into flowering  400 watter here


----------



## mazand1982 (May 25, 2011)

*SUP TEAM RIU, so im only 2 days into flower but i have a little 400 watt legit, clean cabinet id like to show and see what everyone thinks, i used to have the set up in the garage but now its up in my room venting straight out the second story window, i think its awesome but it just runs a tiny bit hotter than in the garage, kinda sucks but i HAD to move it up here so fuk it, right?..lol...everyone is gonna LOSE IT when i tell them this but it stays at 90 degrees F when the lights are on and 74-79 when off, i dunno. i heard it might actually be better to run a lil hotter cause someone says it makes the plant produce more resin, well see..humidity is 25-40% day and night..so far they have been loving it and growing fast and healthy so here it is...the back left is a LA CHEESE, the upper right is the grapefruit haze and the lower middle one is the silver diesel, click on my signature if u guys wanna stay tuned...any advice? question?*


----------



## 62Blunts (May 26, 2011)

4 1/2 (day 31) flowerring first grow 400w hps


----------



## 62Blunts (May 26, 2011)

4 1/2 (day 31) flowerring fView attachment 1618662View attachment 1618663View attachment 1618664View attachment 1618665View attachment 1618666View attachment 1618667View attachment 1618668View attachment 1618669View attachment 1618670View attachment 1618671View attachment 1618672View attachment 1618673View attachment 1618674View attachment 1618675View attachment 1618676View attachment 1618677irst grow 400w hps


----------



## GidgetGrows (May 27, 2011)

View attachment 1621694View attachment 1621693View attachment 1621692View attachment 1621691
Jack Herer x Trainwreck/Hash Plant
400 watt 4ftx4ft tent grow.
6 and a half weeks flowering time.


----------



## lovebud420 (May 27, 2011)

GidgetGrows said:


> View attachment 1621694View attachment 1621693View attachment 1621692View attachment 1621691
> Jack Herer x Trainwreck/Hash Plant
> 400 watt 4ftx4ft tent grow.
> 6 and a half weeks flowering time.


Should be called Jack's Trash lol. Looks beautiful


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 28, 2011)

Opened them up and got some closer shots to try and help show how crazy its getting, I'm actually getting too many new tops growing off the nodes of each top/vertical stem?

View attachment 1622361View attachment 1622362View attachment 1622363


----------



## mac.os.x (May 31, 2011)

High everyone. Last year i tried a week basement grow with cfl and bagseed. Ended in tradegy because i never got my hps. But now i have my gameface on. Right now i have a 400 watt coming in the mail and i got 4(g13 x vietnamblack x white widow) 3(kgb x burmese) germining started today, light should be here on the 2 of june. 2 day shipping, interchangable bulbs, ill be using a 400mh to veg and a 400watt hps to flower, prolly thro these left over cfl on the sides for more growth


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jun 1, 2011)

mac.os.x said:


> High everyone. Last year i tried a week basement grow with cfl and bagseed. Ended in tradegy because i never got my hps. But now i have my gameface on. Right now i have a 400 watt coming in the mail and i got 4(g13 x vietnamblack x white widow) 3(kgb x burmese) germining started today, light should be here on the 2 of june. 2 day shipping, interchangable bulbs, ill be using a 400mh to veg and a 400watt hps to flower, prolly thro these left over cfl on the sides for more growth


I'd be interested to see how it goes vegging under the MH light. I have a switchable ballast, but by the time I bought my tent my plants had already been vegged under CFLs.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 1, 2011)

how long does it take to germinate my seeds. i have 7 in papertowels on a saucer in a cabnet where its dark. its been a day lol


----------



## jdizzle22 (Jun 1, 2011)

mac.os.x said:


> how long does it take to germinate my seeds. i have 7 in papertowels on a saucer in a cabinet where its dark. its been a day lol


 When I did it that way the fastest seeds took about 14 hours, but most take 24 hours or more, I've had some that I thought were dead after a 3-4 days of this but they popped after a several days in soil. You are using warm water/ water and a heating pad right?


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 1, 2011)

no heating pad. it wasent cold and it wasent warm water either. im just being impatient. i shoulda started them couple days ago so it would be perfect timing for my light getting here. im sure ill have something tomorrow night maybe. Question though : i have no idea what kinda setup im doing. my basement is so humid, unfinished, nasty old stone. i dont even want to try. so i was thinking my bedroom, just hang the light above my credenza and place the plants on it and let the light escape, no tent or nothing. then at 12/12 place the girls in the closet for pitch blackness. im sure ill put up sides to reflect some light, but not to much encloser. my bedroom is airconditioned. very cool if i want it. will that be enough to keep the temps down from the 400 ?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's my diy grow room with a 400w mh/hps conversion light with an 18" hood. And some Reserva Privada L.A.Confedintial Cheese and Barney's Farm LSD I just harvested I grew in this set up. The LSD is the one with the lighter


----------



## convict156326 (Jun 1, 2011)

hey just stopped by to show my weak grow. has had alot fo abuse, i was gone for 4 weeks... but i salvaged what i could, looking at around 9 oz based on previous grows of these strains. i know they look bad but they never did get alot of large fan leaves.. had alot of lower growth fall off, cause my waterer forgot to add the ph down.. got nutes mixed up lots gone wrong..
but im back they are in week 1 of 12-12, also going to ppost a few bud shots of the last run and one of the pplantsView attachment 1629332View attachment 1629333View attachment 1629334View attachment 1629335View attachment 1629336View attachment 1629337View attachment 1629338View attachment 1629339View attachment 1629340View attachment 1629341View attachment 1629342View attachment 1629343View attachment 1629344View attachment 1629345View attachment 1629346View attachment 1629347

Cred-this was a very bushy Columbian Red that took about 70 days and didn't finish outdoors on time. I had acquired an Auto Affie that was crossed with Trainwreck x Ogres (TWOG as I call it). All the auto generating traits are removed from backcrossing back to the TWOG until stabilized. What it will do is shave off about 10 days to over 2 weeks off the finishing time and an increased potency to an already nice sat. Taste was a citrus skunk with chemical overtones. This cross should finish in about 65 days, maybe a few sooner.

JackiO- Aeric77's Calio x Jacks Candy. This too was crossed with the AATWOG and should finish about the same time. It might also carry on a Mango taste (Orange x Afghani). Most of these were your typical columnar Christmas Trees that would have liked an additional 2 weeks or so. The freeze caused me to pull everything before it's time, glad the seeds matured. ( 9 out of 10 germ rate). Should be a descent yielder. only had one indoors 

TWOG- This is actually an Auto Affie x Trainwreck x Ogres. This was the main reason for seeding an entire crop. I needed those TWOG (AA) genetics to reduce the outdoor finishing times up here and plan on crossing many other strains we can't normally run outdoors. These aren't the biggest yielders but will probably become your favorite night time med. Nice fruity sweet flavor. like a bowl of fruity pebbles. was extremely resinous was gooey. These will probably be done in 55-60 days but I let them go until that first freeze, around the 70 day point.

the cred is my personal favorite, this is my second grow with the same genetics in the same medium. next grow i hope to make even fewer mistakes... im very rambly and reminiscent of my girls.. cant wait till harvest.. so close yet so far


----------



## 62Blunts (Jun 1, 2011)

my..spacebarisbroken.....day.45..(6.half.weeks).....mystery..bag..strains...my first.grow..400w.mh..for.veg...and.400w.hps.for.flower.....mad..nutes..lol


----------



## Drfeelgoood (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks great except for yellowing on tips I'd micromanage N,K,Mg,Zn a lil more. I'm working on a trainwreck,skunk,kandy kush G3 now I'm curious to see how it unfolds but it smells like a sledgehammer hit your nose kind of good.


----------



## 420blazeit (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello people, my 400w mh/hps cool tube is in the mail right now so I'm still using cfls and a fluorescent. My baby is mr. Nice guy bag seed and she is 5 weeks in, I took 5 clones the other day and I'm going to put them in pots and veg em with the mother for like 3 weeks and then flower em all! So I'm pretty excited. I hope all my clones root and grow strong, this is also my first grow. I can't put up pics because I'm using my I pod so sorry


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 2, 2011)

i hope i can get some girls too clone also. my 400 will be here today very soon. not a cooltube tho. reflector 400mh/hps you got a head start on me, my seeds still germinating g13 x veitnamblack x white widow and kgb x burmese getting my closet setup today.


----------



## convict156326 (Jun 2, 2011)

Drfeelgoood said:


> Looks great except for yellowing on tips I'd micromanage N,K,Mg,Zn a lil more. I'm working on a trainwreck,skunk,kandy kush G3 now I'm curious to see how it unfolds but it smells like a sledgehammer hit your nose kind of good.


thats great!! exactly what i want to know, how do i micromanage N,K,Mg,Zn ? i am in 3 gallon pots, soil pro mix next time, kmart kgrow soil this time. i use humbolt nutrients organic 2 part. just a grow and a bloom. will be adding unsulphered blackstrap molasas as soon as i can find the threads that show me how much to use and when, lol i used it last run but cant remember. and my pc is hella slow.., and add 3 drops of ph down to bring my ph to, shit i cant remember i just remember the color its suposed to be after the tests, im used to my routine, 
im heading to the hydro store later to pick up aupplies for my first cloning attempt, can you suggest anything i can get to help correct this yellowin? or anything i should get?


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 2, 2011)

My light came as expected. So this is it. this is my 7' tall 2' wide 5' long closet space. I was dry running the MH (400) for two hours with out the ac running temps were pushin 90 but not quite. When i kicked on the ac it dropped to 81, and prolly would have kept dropping, but that was also my coolest temp on the ac wich is digital from 62 degrees to 75. Also that was with the closet door open, digital ballast is setting outside the room. and no fan in the closet yet. And it was 80 + degrees outside. Not too bad right ? Humitity tho dropped to like 35 heh. Will the humitity being so low affect things? Heres some pics. 



*This is my first attemp or ever owning a mh/hps bulb. I will veg with the mh400 and flower with 400hps*

wow howd the pics get outa wack lol


----------



## Skyhigh88 (Jun 2, 2011)

Heres My 400, i have 5 Plants in my room, 4x4x6, i have 2-AK48 week 5 flowering, 1-Neville's Haze Hybrid week 8 flowering, 1-Snow White week 8 flowering, and 1-BigBud x White Widow week 3 flowering..


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 2, 2011)

+ like nice plants i hope mine are like that. i wouldnt mind trying some ak47


----------



## 420blazeit (Jun 2, 2011)

Good deal Mac... And great lookin plants sky. How many plants would you push under a 400?? 6?


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 3, 2011)

420blazeit said:


> Good deal Mac... And great lookin plants sky. How many plants would you push under a 400?? 6?


yea if i had 6 females 420, them bitches would all be under there lol. i was acually thinking how ima keep them from getting so big in there. might try a scrog, but being my first time ima veg them for two weeks and go into 12/12 and c what happins. i also read somewhere that people 12/12 from seed! like to c some pics of that.


----------



## drmarcusg (Jun 3, 2011)

look in my profile sig


----------



## drmarcusg (Jun 3, 2011)

i have 7 plants going 12-12 from seed under a 400 (along with 4 plants finnishing now) its alot of plants for a 400 but its working just fine....they are at around 50 days from planting....also check out dell666 he does 12-12 from seed

.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2011)

yeaa youd be surprised how many plants u can get under there. especially if therye all single cola plants.... i know sum1 whos got 24 single cola plants under a 400 watter. theyre being flowered str8 from clone.. soo thye wont get too big. and all the big fan leaves are trimmed. ive got 7 plants under mine. here they all are.






They are all names. The smaller plants in the red cups from left - right are Bastard Bubba Kush 1... Bastard Bubba Kush 2... and BlueBerry.

Hres another pic or 2 of the floja. i just really like this plant. its seeded on purpose with more floja pollen since its such a rare strain i wanna make sure to have sum seeds for myself to keep the strain going. maybe 1 day ill make a shitload of seeds and send them to a seedbank or sumthin or seel them myself. lol. enough talking... heres sum pics.

*Floja (Flo x Double Purple Doja)

*


if ur interested in seeing more check out my journal. ejoyyyyyyyyyyy​


----------



## drmarcusg (Jun 3, 2011)

i have 11 under there...two are lst'd monsters....well at least mini monsters....monster considering im only using a 400 watter...check out my grow...lookin good....that purple looks sticky icky


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2011)

yeaaa man its comin along nice. really early finisher too! it only been 6 1/2 weeks... and i checked the trichs yesterday. and its about 30 % amber already!! i got 2 clones of it right now (theyre small tho) and im gonna let them get a lil bigger and flower them and keep them UN-pollinated.... feel like theyll end up lookin sooooo much better than they do now. bout 2 check out ur grow


----------



## 62Blunts (Jun 3, 2011)

i wanna see a 400w harvest


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 3, 2011)

yes man those seeds to 12/12 look nice. thats prolly what ill try but will my 400 hurt the young little seedlings is the thing maybe ill stay kinda high for a while and bring it down..im dissappointed tho because my 7 good seeds aint germinating, so i thro 20 or some bag seeds down on a plate and stuck em in my closet just incase. heh


----------



## sweetswisher (Jun 3, 2011)

new grow startin aurora indica, whiteberry, wb x blueberry,great white shark x aurora indica, and an unknown indica from cali. Will post pics soon. Had some really nice auroras going a few months back but was using ro water and never knew I needed calmag. o well learn something everyday. Hopefully this time will turn out good


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm running 12 "single cola" plants under my 400 watt in a 4 x 4 tent in 3 gallon smart pots. You could run 16 I would think if you closed the tent, but since I don't close mine I just sacrafice one row of plants for open ventilation. (It smells wonderful)

View attachment 1632428


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 4, 2011)

and wouldnt you know it. in 24 hrs i had 1 outa 20 crack and show root while germinating badseed. but this time i took advice and set them in a room and didnt let temps drop below 20 degree c wich is 68 f and i used a plastic plate with coffee filters instead of papertowels and covered it with a plastic bag.. i just set that little future girl in a pot and str8 under a fluro just now. I burried the root and let the shell stay above soil... right ? well thats what i did. using soil miricle grow moisture control. this is notthe best but it works. but my good strain seeds i think are prolly old and no good. pisses me off. cant wait to c how big the one little seedling i got gets this weekend under 1 daylight fluro. then ima move her to my 400 at 12/12 muahahahahahahahaha


----------



## The White Buffalo (Jun 4, 2011)

two of my girls under the 400. Plush Berry in front. Skunk #1 in the back.Brazil Amazonia.......trippy little plant. Threw all 3 bladed leaves in flower and smells like a cross between poop and dirty socks.
More plush berry.moby dick....horrible picture but she is a nice dark green and getting thick. Looks like she is going to take a lot longer to finish than the others.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 4, 2011)

i have a question. whens a good time to move the seedlings onto a 400 ? or better yet, can i put them under it when i get my first set of leaves ? and, for all you seed to 12/12 growers. when it does get its first set of leaves, can i then start 12/12 with 400 hps, or should i let them sit under a mh for a week before 12/12?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2011)

mac.os.x said:


> i have a question. whens a good time to move the seedlings onto a 400 ? or better yet, can i put them under it when i get my first set of leaves ? and, for all you seed to 12/12 growers. when it does get its first set of leaves, can i then start 12/12 with 400 hps, or should i let them sit under a mh for a week before 12/12?


you can start them wenever youd like. but just be sure to keep ur light pretty far away from it.... for now. since its still a seedling it will be very fragile adn if u have it too close. it could fry the baby... ill tell u this tho.. if u have the patience/time.. it will be worth it to let it veg for another week. i will increase ur yield by a pretty decent amount if u let it veg for another week. u can get nice yields from plants u flower right from seed.. but a week or 2 of veg will make for a MUCH bigger plant. which = bigger yield. =)


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 5, 2011)

Big buddha cheese around 20 days from 8 weeks !


----------



## 62Blunts (Jun 5, 2011)

400w hps....49 days since switched to 12/12.....vegged for 5 weeks....foxfarm oceanforest soil.....5 plants....3 mysterry strains....looking pretty good being my first grow n alll


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2011)

The2TimEr said:


> Big buddha cheese around 20 days from 8 weeks !


 damnnnn man. those are sum pretty frosty buds u got there! lookin great! still has a few weeks to go too... gotta be nice. u should post a couple of those pics on my thread. they deff belong in there. heres the link to it. i deff think ppl should see this beauty

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-238.html#post5811707


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 6, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> damnnnn man. those are sum pretty frosty buds u got there! lookin great! still has a few weeks to go too... gotta be nice. u should post a couple of those pics on my thread. they deff belong in there. heres the link to it. i deff think ppl should see this beauty
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-238.html#post5811707


they were in there before this thread matey!


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 6, 2011)

THis was my cheese in 2007, aslo a 400w grow. havent had a strain near to what this was so i'm aiming for the same!


----------



## baertrr423 (Jun 6, 2011)

a 400 watt hid with a built in ballist in a 2ft by 2ft by 5ft tall is it to much and if not best size inline fan to vent


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 6, 2011)

baertrr423 said:


> a 400 watt hid with a built in ballist in a 2ft by 2ft by 5ft tall is it to much and if not best size inline fan to vent


That would be fine. Not sure on the fan size but i only use a 16" ocilating beast for ventilation


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 7, 2011)

*400 watt mh/hps grow*


Working out good so far, just a little update. Id like to show you guys in the 400 club forum cause I also have a 400 and i don't know anyone so ... heres my setup as of today.

This is my first grow, 12 bagseeds .... all sprouted and showing nice leaves, sunbathing under my 400. Tech. Its day 2 for the seedlings.


----------



## gish grower (Jun 7, 2011)

i just got 170 gr out of my 2-3-6 closet to hot to use now im too dumb to know how to get my pics on here sorry mabye the old lady ill do it


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 7, 2011)

whats your setup consist of. Lights ? Why is your closet to hot ? i got a ac in the room. and a fan. hell its just a 400, it dont get that hot, and we have been getting 90 + degree days out.


----------



## 62Blunts (Jun 7, 2011)

so,heres51days,flowering....again,this,is,myfirstgrow...im.thinking,anohter,3moreweeks...whatyouguysthink?...oh,,my,keyboard,just,broke,by,the,way,lol


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jun 7, 2011)

Some look closer to done than others. But your probably right they'll look almost done in 3 or 4 weeks. But don't be surprised if it takes longer.
They never ripen as fast as wanted.... I know I'm still waiting... working on 8 and a half weeks flowering for me.....

View attachment 1638284View attachment 1638287View attachment 1638289View attachment 1638288View attachment 1638286View attachment 1638285


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 8, 2011)

absolutly beautiful plants man.


----------



## 62Blunts (Jun 8, 2011)

GidgetGrows said:


> Some look closer to done than others. But your probably right they'll look almost done in 3 or 4 weeks. But don't be surprised if it takes longer.
> They never ripen as fast as wanted.... I know I'm still waiting... working on 8 and a half weeks flowering for me.....
> 
> View attachment 1638284View attachment 1638287View attachment 1638289View attachment 1638288View attachment 1638286View attachment 1638285



yeahh im just gonna let them go until theyre ready, hopefully just 3 more weeks, maybe 4....but dude, YOUR PLANTS LOOK SEXY! such vibrant color and gorgeous curvature lolol...those orange hairs!!!


----------



## 62Blunts (Jun 8, 2011)

ohhh and yea in pictures 12, 13, and 23, i have two girls that look like this all over with some orange hairs just starting...but they are just mainly big ass hairs,not really bud formation looks like...this is my first time growing, what do you think? i dont want to have to harvest the other more ready looking ones before i have to harvest those two because i need them all to dry in the box also, i couldnt take out the others and put them anywhere...


----------



## convict156326 (Jun 8, 2011)

hey im back again, and as always every time i start to think hey man, its not lookin too shabby.. i come to post pics and am all sad, cause they arent as well cared for, rather as knowledgeably cared for. but still happy, cause these babies are mine, 7 plants, 3 different strains. C-Red, Twog. and Jackie-O. 400 watt mh/hps, vegged for way too long, i was awat for 4 weeks and had to have someone else tend them. View attachment 1639768View attachment 1639769

ps i just too 8 cuttings for the first time. put them into party cups of soil. if anyone has experience with cloning directly into soil, i'd appreciate any advice or tips. 
inbox me or something 

View attachment 1639779View attachment 1639780View attachment 1639781View attachment 1639782View attachment 1639783View attachment 1639784View attachment 1639785View attachment 1639786View attachment 1639787


----------



## DankyKush1 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

The2TimEr said:


> they were in there before this thread matey!


lol. yeaaaa i saw that after i wrote that 2 ya. lol. very nice tho man.. u do a hell of a job!


----------



## LBH (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's mine. I run 4 plants per 400 and avg 3-5 per plant depending on strain and perpetual overlap (sometimes if a strain takes longer to veg I'll double up the 400's on one screen bumping the yield a bit)

1 veg cabinet and 3 flowering screens

[video=youtube;P3QKHwmH8uY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3QKHwmH8uY[/video]


----------



## jdizzle22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Day 11 or 12 of 12/12 with my ~400w LED (its rated 395w and actually draws 395w-400w). These babies had matured before I made the switch to 12/12, and were definitely flowering within 3-5 days (unlike the 7-12 I had with my 400w HPS). Some of you may remember a 4th plant in my pics, but I gave it a good look today and its definitely a male (although I've very sure it had shown female preflowers and not male preflowers)

View attachment 1643581


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jun 11, 2011)

View attachment 1643758View attachment 1643757View attachment 1643755View attachment 1643754View attachment 1643752
View attachment 1643751

9 weeks flowering. They are finishing up beautifully.

400 watt, 4x4 tent.

Jack Herer x Trash


----------



## 62Blunts (Jun 12, 2011)

LBH said:


> Here's mine. I run 4 plants per 400 and avg 3-5 per plant depending on strain and perpetual overlap (sometimes if a strain takes longer to veg I'll double up the 400's on one screen bumping the yield a bit)
> 
> 1 veg cabinet and 3 flowering screens
> 
> [video=youtube;P3QKHwmH8uY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3QKHwmH8uY[/video]


dude you're totally from boston arn't you, lol nice setup man, great song too!


----------



## LBH (Jun 12, 2011)

Close,.....RI


----------



## 62Blunts (Jun 12, 2011)

LBH said:


> Close,.....RI



ahh you know what im sayin tho right? such a boston accent


----------



## 62Blunts (Jun 12, 2011)

56 days since i switched to 12/12.....this is my first grow guys, i dont hate any insect problems, no spider mites, but i do have these yellow/white dots on only a couple leaves, ones that are closest to the light, any reason? i think im letting them go another 2 weeks or so...who knows tho...they're different kinds of mystery seeds, some seem to be maturing faster than others........

LEAVE ADVICE/FEEDBACK/WHATEVER!


----------



## convict156326 (Jun 12, 2011)

hey, things are trying to come together, day 17 of 12-12 as the title said, next week, this coming monday, adding 5 ml of molasases to the mix then as well, so should get bigger and nicer. im still not satisfied, alot went wrong agin this time. but i have clones from these girls so should be able to do alot better alot faster next run. 
View attachment 1645681View attachment 1645682View attachment 1645683View attachment 1645684View attachment 1645685View attachment 1645686View attachment 1645687View attachment 1645688View attachment 1645689View attachment 1645690View attachment 1645691View attachment 1645692View attachment 1645693View attachment 1645694View attachment 1645695View attachment 1645696View attachment 1645697View attachment 1645698View attachment 1645699View attachment 1645700View attachment 1645701View attachment 1645702View attachment 1645703View attachment 1645704View attachment 1645705View attachment 1645706View attachment 1645707View attachment 1645708View attachment 1645709View attachment 1645710View attachment 1645711View attachment 1645712View attachment 1645713View attachment 1645714View attachment 1645715View attachment 1645716View attachment 1645717View attachment 1645718View attachment 1645719View attachment 1645720


----------



## convict156326 (Jun 12, 2011)

62Blunts said:


> 56 days since i switched to 12/12.....this is my first grow guys, i dont hate any insect problems, no spider mites, but i do have these yellow/white dots on only a couple leaves, ones that are closest to the light, any reason? i think im letting them go another 2 weeks or so...who knows tho...they're different kinds of mystery seeds, some seem to be maturing faster than others........
> 
> LEAVE ADVICE/FEEDBACK/WHATEVER!


nice nugz, my pc is hella slow or id look up those spots, nige grow man


----------



## convict156326 (Jun 12, 2011)

GidgetGrows said:


> View attachment 1643758View attachment 1643757View attachment 1643755View attachment 1643754View attachment 1643752
> View attachment 1643751
> 
> 9 weeks flowering. They are finishing up beautifully.
> ...


looks so tasty, whats the trash? something trainwreck?


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jun 12, 2011)

trainwreck x hash plant.
at least that is what I was told.

Had a few of them go purple on me. Don't think any of those 3 had purple tendancies.
Jack Herer x Trainwreck x Hash Plant....


----------



## convict156326 (Jun 13, 2011)

nom nom nom, i have trainwreck x ogre goin, twog


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 14, 2011)

well folks, stick a fork in her....(more pics in "my grow" thread)
View attachment 1648079
View attachment 1648078


----------



## Shadeslay (Jun 18, 2011)

These 5 girls are under a 400w in 5g pots. 50 days in flower.


----------



## 62Blunts (Jun 20, 2011)

heres day 63 of 12/12...my first time growing....used a 400w mh for 5 weeks veg, switched to 400w hps....my next grow will deff be in a bigger space...im in a 4x2x4' box right now...tight quarters for 5 plants in 3 gal pots under HIDs...i wanna do a SOG...use 600 watts...and im going to almost double the height of the box....


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 22, 2011)

wow guys... lookin good. cool 2 see that many platns under a 400 watter and seein how good they grow 2. =) ive heard of people growin 5,6,7+ plants under a 400 watter... but its nice to see the actual plants themselves.


----------



## drmarcusg (Jun 24, 2011)

View attachment 1663129View attachment 1663128View attachment 1663127View attachment 1663126View attachment 1663125View attachment 1663124View attachment 1663123View attachment 1663122View attachment 1663121View attachment 1663120

7 strains...pictures labeled...12-12 from seed under 400 hps...mostly 3 gallon pots but wish i did 5...blue hash,afrodite,la blanca, sage, kussage, bermese kush. sugar mango ryder


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 24, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> View attachment 1663129View attachment 1663128View attachment 1663127View attachment 1663126View attachment 1663125View attachment 1663124View attachment 1663123View attachment 1663122View attachment 1663121View attachment 1663120
> 
> 7 strains...pictures labeled...12-12 from seed under 400 hps...mostly 3 gallon pots but wish i did 5...blue hash,afrodite,la blanca, sage, kussage, bermese kush. sugar mango ryder


looks good man. especially for 12-12 from seed. have u done this before? if so wat are ur yields usually


----------



## jordan293 (Jun 24, 2011)

My jack herrer had couple purple buds not many bu a few


GidgetGrows said:


> trainwreck x hash plant.
> at least that is what I was told.
> 
> Had a few of them go purple on me. Don't think any of those 3 had purple tendancies.
> Jack Herer x Trainwreck x Hash Plant....


----------



## drmarcusg (Jun 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> looks good man. especially for 12-12 from seed. have u done this before? if so wat are ur yields usually


first time doing 12-12 from seed


----------



## mrmoye (Jun 26, 2011)

Dutch Passion's white widow @ transition


----------



## mrmoye (Jun 26, 2011)

400 watt and 4 t12 floros. but she got a bit big


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jun 27, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> View attachment 1640312
> 
> View attachment 1640313


 nice, a kush?


----------



## 0blivious (Jun 28, 2011)

Nom-Nom-Nom-Nom-Nom!! Yummy some tasty looking bud porn in this thread!

Well as I've just upgraded from cfls to 400w mh, 400w dual spec hps and have just popped a dinafem california hash + Dinafem White Widow into germinate I think I should subscribe to this thread and see what I can produce for you bud porn freaks!!!

I will be using DWC and Advanced Nutrients (sensi grow, sensi bloom, big bud, bud candy), the seeds are germinating in rockwool cubes in a nice warm humid place as we speak (put them in yesterday) so hopefully will have some pics to add over the next few weeks and a final shot of the finished lady...


peace y'all


----------



## convict156326 (Jun 29, 2011)

yesterday was day 30 of flower, the AF in my strains is makin em finish a little earlier than i thought they would.
t5hey are starting to eat themselves, cant give em enough nutes.... 70 % of the hairs are orange. 
took clones from 3 of these plants around 15 days ago, first time i ever tried, and it worked great, and these clones from flower... damn., these things are BEASTLY! huge growqth, they are outside vegging right now. my tent is still on flower cycle, and i am waiting for that to put them in. figured it would help em. 
one strain still had too much AF, and the clones i tooki from her stayed as they were. lots of roots, but no new growth. nothings changed. it looks the same today as it did the day i cut it.
View attachment 1669197View attachment 1669176


----------



## Shadeslay (Jul 5, 2011)

Shadeslay said:


> These 5 girls are under a 400w in 5g pots. 50 days in flower.


Update

Down to three white widow "white label" ladies now, all of them showing their many battle scars.
[video=youtube;hFEkOUvs2fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFEkOUvs2fU[/video]

Rust was attacked by a fungus
[video=youtube;IerR03knA0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IerR03knA0Q[/video]

Topped had a sleeping bag dropped on her
[video=youtube;1jrhGvEEBfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jrhGvEEBfU[/video]

Sativa just under went some major ph problems.
[video=youtube;2R-pgHQFPK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R-pgHQFPK0[/video]


----------



## Illumination (Jul 6, 2011)

Claustrum
SAGE

Namaste'


----------



## convict156326 (Jul 8, 2011)

View attachment 1682364View attachment 1682365View attachment 1682366View attachment 1682367View attachment 1682368View attachment 1682369View attachment 1682370View attachment 1682371View attachment 1682372View attachment 1682373View attachment 1682374View attachment 1682375View attachment 1682376View attachment 1682377View attachment 1682378View attachment 1682380View attachment 1682381View attachment 1682382here are some pics from this harvest, i only got 160 grams dry but hey, i got 160 grams dry!
they are in jars now in a cabinet just burping every 3-4 hours for a few mins, this run was predominantley Jackie-O : *JackiO- Aeric77's Calio x Jacks Candy, 
had to harvest way early as i have to move, so they were chopped about 2 weeks early, and. and only got a little flush... why did my font suddenly change? thats odd....
*


----------



## Afrogrow (Jul 8, 2011)

great buds man but id get rid of picture number 16 the one where your buds are on the blue and white box take another look at that pic its showing just a lil to much info


----------



## convict156326 (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks for that, although it is a legal garden so thats not an issue, but i damn sure dont want that stuff getting out, thanls a bunch bro


----------



## chronichaze (Jul 9, 2011)

also picture 19 says some info. just looking out


----------



## mac.os.x (Jul 10, 2011)

*Here are my girls, they are 35 days old. 400mh/hps**I Have 4 of them under a 400. Went out last night finally bought a timer. Went ahead and got a good one.*


----------



## jackhunter (Jul 10, 2011)

what strain is that mate, that has sum nice fat buds


----------



## jackhunter (Jul 10, 2011)

this was my first grow i was given a streched cuttin and a 250w light by a friend and gave it a go, this was about 7 1/2 weeks into flowering and i used tomato feed to veg and sharkeys hamerhead pk 18/9 to flower and that was it, i only got about 2 1\2 oz of bone dry well trimes bud, but i was astonished at how nice the weed was it tasted lovely and got u realy smashed  i never new what the strain was


----------



## MeistroMoney (Jul 17, 2011)

i have a smalll rooom with a bout 16 plants i ripped 2 definete males out alrede, i believe i see 3 pos females, they are kc brain strain, some of the plants arent goin as well yet because there was insufficient light, I used cfls for veggging for about 5-6 weeks only becuase i was stupid at the time i had like 12 cfls hanging, so it was easier and the same money to get the 400 wattttttter hps, which works better, i have better results, sucks i bought the cfls first tho, because the kit i bought for like 140 on ebay had a mh and hps in it(400w). So for futute if there are any beginners, its about the same money! to just go with the hps, I will post pictures later, up to date, do not wanna go in dark rooom now, im about almost 3 weeks into flowering, strain sucked toook forever to telll the sex! I added 10 cfl lights on the sides to get more light, and have my hps hanging from ceiling... Did NOT top, lettin my babies grow talllllll, hope the other ones dont turn out to b male during week, cuz im only here on the weekend, cant take as much care as i want too, and person who stays here can careless and waters them here and there for me, haha...k will post later....to earllllly wakeeeee n bakedddddd out....bud for morning: headband, crystal(from cali), and ammenisa


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 17, 2011)

im doin a "mini SOG: using my 400 watt HPS. got all Nirvana strains goin. 4 diff strains. 3 clones from each. 3 Bubblicious... 3 Northern Lights... 3 Full Moon... and 3 AK-48. ive grown all tehse strain and honestly... cant really choose a favorite.... AK-48 SEEMED to be the most potent... but its been a while since ive smoked this other. soo this will be a good way to tell which strain is best in wat categories. i JUT started flowering them yesterday... soo theres 12 of them under the 400 watter... 

but... i also have a few other bigger plants in there at the moment.. 2 Bastard Bubba Kush (Bubba Kush x Medical BagSeed)... adn Floja (Flo x DOuble Purple Doja).. and also a Gorilla Grape (Purple Erkle x Double Purple Doja). the 2 bastard bubbas are about 6 weeks in.. 1 is a very tall lanky sativa pheno... while the other is a short/squat indica pheno.. the Floja and Gorilla Grape are both around 3 weeks i'd say. 

u can check out my sig. if ur interested in seein pics of the other plants. i just did an update yesterday.. but i plan on updates on my lil SOG project on here as well.


----------



## chis (Jul 17, 2011)

heres one of my babies it was bag seed that turned 85% purple i was so freaking stoked and it was so tasty!


----------



## steeZz (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a 400W HPS running right now in a 3x3x6 tent.

started flowering July 4th.

BlueDream x Platinum Og - biggest
View attachment 1694349

Hindu Kush
View attachment 1694352

Master Bubba
View attachment 1694355View attachment 1694356

Northern Lights
View attachment 1694358

first grow :]


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 17, 2011)

master bubba? lol. sounds interesting... master kush x bubba kush? looks great. especially for ur 1st grow man. keep up the good work


----------



## MeistroMoney (Jul 17, 2011)

pics of my plants almost three weeeks into flowering, 4 of my plants are def female, the other 3 im not sure, growth alittle stunted from insufficient light. its my first grow, but i just hope the other 3 arent males ..i might rip them out before i leave tomorrow sincei wont b home next week


----------



## MeistroMoney (Jul 17, 2011)

3,5,6,8,9,13 those are the pics of the plants im not sure of the sex yet, any help much appreciated..i dont need to know how to tell the difference!!! just a few extra set of eyes, sry bout camera


----------



## convict156326 (Jul 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;Id3Ia0PK2LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id3Ia0PK2LQ[/video]
day 1 of 12/12 just have one in now, going to be adding one new clone each week,


----------



## convict156326 (Jul 19, 2011)

MeistroMoney said:


> pics of my plants almost three weeeks into flowering, 4 of my plants are def female, the other 3 im not sure, growth alittle stunted from insufficient light. its my first grow, but i just hope the other 3 arent males ..i might rip them out before i leave tomorrow sincei wont b home next week


theres a window there when the males will show their sex, but theat is just them showing the flowers, then the male has to mature enough to drop pollen. so even if those 3 turn male, you should be able to go on your trip for a week, THEN come back
and rip out your males. instead of possibly ripping out fems that are just showing late signs of sex.
just what i would and have done
a premature male flower wont have any pollen yet to drop, so no pollen means no pollination.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Jul 19, 2011)

agent orange day 25 flowering 400 watt hps 100 watt cfl side lighting


----------



## convict156326 (Jul 20, 2011)

heres my lady in her tent, 400 watt hps. adding clones for the perpetual, still setting things up for that[video=youtube;Id3Ia0PK2LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id3Ia0PK2LQ[/video]


----------



## sweetswisher (Jul 21, 2011)

aurora indica 3 week flowering


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey all! Great lookin grows on this thread. I just received my 400w MH/HPS in the mail figured I join the club. It's my second grow and my ladies are about 7 weeks into veg so far only under (6) 4' 40w flouros and just added the 400w today, so I'm looking forward to seeing improvements. Strains are (2)Master Kush, (3)Bubba Kush, (1)AK47, and (1)White Siberian.


----------



## MeistroMoney (Jul 22, 2011)

awesome brehhhhh thannks... im bak my girl said she didnt seee balllllls, haha, so im hoping there alll females, ill see later on tonight when the lgihts are on...i left thjem i didnt wanna risk ripping out females i want asa possible! ill post pics later


----------



## convict156326 (Jul 22, 2011)

MeistroMoney said:


> awesome brehhhhh thannks... im bak my girl said she didnt seee balllllls, haha, so im hoping there alll females, ill see later on tonight when the lgihts are on...i left thjem i didnt wanna risk ripping out females i want asa possible! ill post pics later


your good to go man, might be some dudes, but wont be any pollination yet. welcome back


----------



## MeistroMoney (Jul 22, 2011)

is there anything you can give your plants during the flowering stage? to make a bigger harvest or better blooom? i use something with nitrogen in it for the nutrients, i was wondering if theres anything specificly for flowering stage.. or some way to speed up the process?


----------



## convict156326 (Jul 23, 2011)

MeistroMoney said:


> is there anything you can give your plants during the flowering stage? to make a bigger harvest or better blooom? i use something with nitrogen in it for the nutrients, i was wondering if theres anything specificly for flowering stage.. or some way to speed up the process?



As far as we know Snow Storm Ultra has no rivals or competition. It is a concentrated blend of potassium that according to the manufacturer will blow crystals all over. With a very reasonable price tag, it was worth giving it a shot.

In The Field:
A rare situation of a product being under promoted, under utilized, and below the radar. Snow Storm Ultra does exactly what it implies. Within 3 days of application, a noticibly large increase of trichome production was visible, and within 7 days the entire flower was frosted like a christmas morning in Canada.

Final Thoughts:
We were completely blown away by Snow Storm Ultra's performance, and would recommend everyone using it! A word of caution though, the bottle does say that you should include a small amount of 35% hydrogen peroxide in your resevior to help prevent gunky buildup.

Humboldt Countys Own Bush Master is a very powerful tool for the Marijuana growers arsenal. When used right, it can perform miracles on your Marijuana plant.

Introduction
Humboldt Countys Own advertises different uses for its Bush Master product.

Stop Vertical Growth
Increase Bushiness
Force Flowering
Speeds Up Finish Time


In The Field
Bush Master really does everything it says. When the proper dose is applied to plants, all vertical growth comes to a standstill. That is assuming you used the right amount. 

We suggest starting with 50% strength dose and working your way up or down from there. In most cases we saw less than 3 inches of vertical growth from application to harvest.

Increased bushiness is very apparent, especially when used on OG Kush strains that tend to be less bushy and leggier than say a Bubba Kush strain. Flowering does also seem to speed up when Bush Master is applied. It looked as though we saw our first signs of flowers much earlier then we typically would. On average it seems to speed up the flower development by approximately 1 week.

We have heard numerous reports of Bush Master also helping to speed up the finishing process, although we did not see any signs of that in our test. However Humboldt Countys Own suggests that you will see the faster finish when you have extended your vegetative cycle longer than normal.

It is important to note that different strains of Marijuana will react differently to dosage applied.

Final Thoughts
If you are not using Bush Master, you are only hurting yourself. Bush Master is a secret weapon in the world of Growing Marijuana, and one that you should start wielding. Learn this product, master this product. Trust us, youll thank us later!





or you could use plain old unsulphered blackstrap molasses, can get it at any grocery store, under 5 bucks. one 3.00 jar hAS LSTED ME 2 CYCLES. sorry, my pinky finger likes to yell sometimes


----------



## MeistroMoney (Jul 23, 2011)

goooood shit bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb.... also, anyone got a page that is for begginnners on watering, i read alot of ishhhh just forgot it, i basically water every other day. When you go into flowering, do you tipically stay on the same watering sched? same nutrients? ^^^^^ this post helped alot tho, i just sent my ghirl out to try n get that snow ultra stuffff, i hope this plant store has it, where do u buy it convict? Im just trying to do as much as i can, because im in the flowering stage and I need these 4 bitchessssssssssss(females plantssssss) to come out the best they can!!!!!! I was askin if there was a way to speed up processssss, because my situation is alittle crazy, and the soooner they finish, the better, i need these to finish before sept 1, which they better, how much do you think I will harvest with 4 plants , using a 400 w and about 10 cfls all around? im tryin to use as much light to produce more....The one plant is like 5 feet tall, i have enough height to keep raising the lgiht.. should i stop and just let the hps work its magic on the other ones that arnt as big and let the one plant just grow above it? or should i keep raising it? Wats the bettter way to produce more? let it get really big? or to trim it and get it bushier?





" as long asssss im aliveeeee, immmmmmmma live illlegallllll "


----------



## MeistroMoney (Jul 23, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> As far as we know Snow Storm Ultra has no rivals or competition. It is a concentrated blend of potassium that according to the manufacturer will blow crystals all over. With a very reasonable price tag, it was worth giving it a shot.
> 
> In The Field:
> A rare situation of a product being under promoted, under utilized, and below the radar. Snow Storm Ultra does exactly what it implies. Within 3 days of application, a noticibly large increase of trichome production was visible, and within 7 days the entire flower was frosted like a christmas morning in Canada.
> ...




she got me something called, "flowertone", has neone ever heard of that?....it syas the same thing as your post, prolongs and promotes bloooming....


----------



## vapedup (Jul 25, 2011)

Good looking plants! Does anyone know how to upload pic from phone? I have some nice 400w plants to shhow off. If not do it when I get home


----------



## convict156326 (Jul 25, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Good looking plants! Does anyone know how to upload pic from phone? I have some nice 400w plants to shhow off. If not do it when I get home


if you upload from your phone, people can see your gps location. just sayin, there some file you have to run them through first. theres a dude on here (cant member his name) if he see's your pics he's gonna put your address on there, just to show you he can find it with his pc. so b careful.. camera phones and pics have th4e gps location of where it was taken.. heads up


----------



## vapedup (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! Thanks convict! Good looking out! Never would have thought that, guess ill wait! Lol! What about pics saved to ur computer from ur phone? Or do u have to convert them? Thanks again


----------



## sweetswisher (Jul 27, 2011)

fuk my auroras got pollinated like crazy would it be better to chop em an replant sum? I don't want a bunch of seedy buds waste of time,energy, and nutes. What you guys think? Their 4 weeks an a couple days flowering. I'm thinkin chop idk


----------



## itslogics (Jul 29, 2011)

they are still gonna be smoke able, id just wait


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2011)

Glad to be back in the 400 club


----------



## Illumination (Aug 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Glad to be back in the 400 club


so where u been?


----------



## mazand1982 (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;5Of7_R1TGbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Of7_R1TGbM[/video]

i love the 400 club...heres my video of last grow and most current pictures of this grow, can a muffucka get a plus rep up in this bitch??LOL



anyone who is interested in following the grow, click on the signature, id love to see some input


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2011)

Took a break but I'm back...


----------



## convict156326 (Aug 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;hBlzBqWpEGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBlzBqWpEGA[/video]
[video=youtube;3kkG6vTCF5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kkG6vTCF5k[/video]
[video=youtube;Cj9SHWNx8J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj9SHWNx8J8[/video]


----------



## Blunt Toker (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is my current setup. white widow and bubblicious from Nirvana. have 20 clones that I flowered right after they rooted. the WW are about a foot tall and the bub are all under a foot. they are under a sunsystem 2 400 switchable light, in a 2x2x5 tent, with a eco inline fan (160 cfm). K.I.S.S. method all the way.


----------



## literallyroasted (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is my first grow. One 400hps light from start to finish (other than fluoro for cloning). I realize the screen at the bottom isnt doing jack shit, I started flower a week late and the girls grew to be WAY to big, I had to modify my cab to accomodate their size, otherwise they would have burnt to a crisp. Planning on harvesting in two or three weeks.


----------



## yona (Aug 3, 2011)

Blunt Toker said:


> Here is my current setup. white widow and bubblicious from Nirvana. have 20 clones that I flowered right after they rooted. the WW are about a foot tall and the bub are all under a foot. they are under a sunsystem 2 400 switchable light, in a 2x2x5 tent, with a eco inline fan (160 cfm). K.I.S.S. method all the way.


Very nice! 

What is the K.I.S.S method?


----------



## convict156326 (Aug 3, 2011)

Keep It Simple Stupid. k.i.s.s


----------



## Blunt Toker (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah what convict said... Keep it stupid, simple. only used fish fert of 5-1-1 and for flower some alaska morbloom 10-0-0. this is only my second crop that is almost finished now. my next run I am trying a super soil type recipe. hopefully I will just have to add only water, and maybe mollases. i'm not sure if the stuff i'm gonna use for the SS will have whatever the molasses has. so that will keep it very simple and stupid.


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 3, 2011)

Blunt Toker said:


> yeah what convict said... Keep it stupid, simple. only used fish fert of 5-1-1 and for flower some alaska morbloom 10-0-0. this is only my second crop that is almost finished now. my next run I am trying a super soil type recipe. hopefully I will just have to add only water, and maybe mollases. i'm not sure if the stuff i'm gonna use for the SS will have whatever the molasses has. so that will keep it very simple and stupid.


That seems odd that you went from 5.1.1 to 10.0.0 for flower, normally you want to decrease N and increase P and K.

How is this working out for you?

regards,


----------



## Blunt Toker (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah my bad, it is 0-10-10. This is really only my second run but it seems to be doin okay. I am afraid to use to much, so I am being cautious. I think the bubblicious is nute sensitive from what I can tell an the Widow loves the nitrogen. I am not sure how to tell if they need more P and K? From what I have read the leaves go yellow for low nitrogen but I can't remember for the others.


----------



## ayenull (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry to butt in, but what brand/type 400w hps bulbs are you using? I need to replace mine and I am not sure what the "latest and greatest" is, so I figured I would ask for opinions. I apologize if it's in the thread somewhere, but it's 460+ pages... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blunt Toker (Aug 3, 2011)

I am using a cmh bulb from advanced tech lighting http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmed18.htm I ran a hortilux EYE that came with my ballast on my first grow and then switched to the cmh. from what I have read I don't think it matters too much. everyone has there opinion. I think the cheap ones are just as good as the expensive ones. U get some extra lumens and maybe some blue in there for 50+ dollars more than a regular hps bulb. I went with the cmh for the spectrum. I am happy with what I got. cost about $60 and came with a hps bulb. BUT I am far from an expert, as this is my second grow, I only know what I have read.


----------



## Shyguy629 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm on my second grow now with two 400's mh for veg and hps for flower. My first grow was a bust, got two males  well I now have 5 girls about 5 weeks in flower doin pretty good! I wanted to get some advise if possible, I'm picking up two more 400w ballasts today and was wondering if I should run all four of them? I was thinking about runnin two mh and two hps. Anyone ever try this? Think it would give me more yield? Any input would be appreciated!!


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 9, 2011)

Shyguy629 said:


> Hey guys, I'm on my second grow now with two 400's mh for veg and hps for flower. My first grow was a bust, got two males  well I now have 5 girls about 5 weeks in flower doin pretty good! I wanted to get some advise if possible, I'm picking up two more 400w ballasts today and was wondering if I should run all four of them? I was thinking about runnin two mh and two hps. Anyone ever try this? Think it would give me more yield? Any input would be appreciated!!


If you can exhaust the heat of running four lamps go with the mix.

regards,


----------



## Shyguy629 (Aug 10, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> If you can exhaust the heat of running four lamps go with the mix.
> 
> regards,


Thanks, yea I'm gettin a bigger exhaust over the weekend, I was also concerned with the increase in wattage on the bill, hope it's not too suspect.


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 10, 2011)

Another 400W will not be suspect, if your paying your bill on time $10 - $20 a moth extra only makes the electric company smile.

regards,


----------



## MeistroMoney (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;v9-gTVYBfcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9-gTVYBfcs[/video]

Here is a video of a 400 wattter with 10 cfls, NEED advice, begginer!! Screwed up things from start, but whatever, they are going well. it is 42 days into flowering, i thought the buds would be bigger, but there is just a shit load of bud spots on the sativa, the indica(haha i no i pronounced it wrong) in the vid, is budding pretty well. I didnt top the sativas they are like 8 ft tall. I should of trasnplanted along time ago, but didnt, so im lettin it rock out. pls give advice, do the buds look like there supposed to 42 days in? and how much do you think i will produce from them? and how long left? I need them to finish in 30 days!! and do i need to move hps light? Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2011)

hey *MeistroMoney* i reckon intead of moving the light shade it'd be better if you can train the plants around the light once the get too close mayb some wire or something but im sure your plants will b flexible enough.Anyways best of luck


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey i have a wooden shipping crate 3ft sq 2.5ft high im going to use a 400w light 4 the grow wih a philips mh hpit plus 4 veg and lucagrow hps 4 flower, my vents will all b from my collection of my best computer fans.
Im using emergency mylar blankets 4 wal cover but i was wondering what you all think would be better sog or scrog? 
THANX in advance btw there has been some nice pics on this forum the best one ever.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2011)

will have some pics


----------



## Endur0xX (Aug 13, 2011)

Do you say those emergency blanket are made of mylar!!? :O how much are they^?


----------



## convict156326 (Aug 13, 2011)

survival blankets, i used the window covers from dollar store before. the winshield shades are mylar, can make small rooms for small pkplants or tack em to walls to make a bigger room, dont know if it would be very cost effective though


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Sports/Hunting-shooting/Accessories/Other/auction-398276568.htm yea they are mylar im in nz tough dunno if they'd ship there thinner than the real stuff but it works out a bit cheaper.


----------



## lostNug (Aug 14, 2011)

Got 2 400w mh's (hydro farm) for free. Here's a pic of it iin my new mini grow. Eventually im gonna run both 400s in that single hood. Got a "natural" light track haha. The wind from the fan blowws the hood back and forth so that's my light rack


----------



## convict156326 (Aug 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;wzanvYuDgME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzanvYuDgME[/video]


----------



## lostNug (Aug 15, 2011)

Awsome man. I just found a few mites on only a few of my leaves a week ago. Sprayed neem for the second time last nite and got buncha lady bugs. Hope they never comeback!


----------



## convict156326 (Aug 15, 2011)

View attachment 1737507View attachment 1737508View attachment 1737509View attachment 1737510View attachment 1737511View attachment 1737512View attachment 1737513View attachment 1737514View attachment 1737515View attachment 1737516View attachment 1737517View attachment 1737518View attachment 1737519View attachment 1737520View attachment 1737521View attachment 1737522View attachment 1737523View attachment 1737524View attachment 1737525View attachment 1737528View attachment 1737529View attachment 1737530View attachment 1737531View attachment 1737532View attachment 1737533View attachment 1737534View attachment 1737535View attachment 1737536View attachment 1737537View attachment 1737538View attachment 1737539View attachment 1737540View attachment 1737541View attachment 1737542View attachment 1737543View attachment 1737544View attachment 1737545View attachment 1737546

heres mine, got the mites ded, glad fotr that


----------



## convict156326 (Aug 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;F8ERAmFkrH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8ERAmFkrH0[/video]


----------



## convict156326 (Aug 15, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/hHm3WxCz3i8[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/YIwQ847W5Oo[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/3c3oX-RlGsw[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/3kkG6vTCF5k[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/Cj9SHWNx8J8[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/fRQk3k2jcLw[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/hBlzBqWpEGA[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/F8ERAmFkrH0[/video]

got all the mites ded, things are moving forward again.. need to get more blackstrap for em


----------



## steeZz (Aug 16, 2011)

400W, about 6 weeks... the one next to the 5GAL water jug is 12/12 from seed.


----------



## convict156326 (Aug 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;gxLrMgw1xwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxLrMgw1xwQ[/video]
i am running this one plant inside right now, the other 2 good ones are outdoors, these are my girls have had 3 successful runs with this strain

[video=youtube;f9VpyKGvSo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9VpyKGvSo0[/video]

last week when i kelled the mites i believe.. or possibly when i discovered and started the genocide

[video=youtube;MW8z-Mvy-4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW8z-Mvy-4s[/video]


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 22, 2011)

anybody got any info on 400w bulbs? iv been running one of the commercial 400w hps bulbs and i just switched it out earlier today for a newer bulb from the hydro store and i swear it seems considerably less bright.. on top of that these commercial bulbs are 25 and the ones from the hydro stores are 50-100 lmao is this just me or what?


----------



## hunter21312 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sup guys here's a little pic of my last grow...I got about 4 oz dry from these..


Plus im setting up a new grow now i got 2 white widow vegging right now and im prolly gonna lst them to get more tops and more out of my plants sense i only got 2..theres a pic of my grow tent now. I got 400hps in there and a 150hps so 550hps!!!! Im waiting on my carbon filter/6" fan combo from htg


----------



## wopnasty (Aug 23, 2011)

This is my first grow!! 400 watt MH/HPS grow, this pic was taken Monday they are 6 weeks old from seed. Currently on an 18/6 timer with the MH.
I would like to flower the 12th of next month but we'll see.
I have x1 Space Queen clone (back left in picture)
1 Blueberry Widow from bagseed (front right in picture)
and 2 Random Strains most likely mids one of them was FIM'd.


----------



## hunter21312 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice setup wop!


----------



## wopnasty (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey thanks man! I thought about getting a tent setup in the beedroom with exhaust fans but my wife (non smoker for about 5 years now) insists that I just use our bedroom closet. I pulled the almost new carpet up as too not get it dirty or stained. Got an Ac in the bedroom window and snagged a humidifier and placed it in the back corner. So as long as the closet door stays open my temps are great unless it's really hot outside but the highest it has gotten up is like 88. As like most growers I wanna get as much as I can so fingers crossed. The big plant in that picture is almost 2 feet already and i got 3 weeks of veg still. That big one is the only one of the three that is not on top of a milk crate so I hope they catch up soon.


----------



## hunter21312 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice dude your plants r lookin healthy to so good job. Yea i got my tent setup in my bedroom, in my pic i got an exhaust on the side of the tent sucking the cold air from my a.c vent in my room blowing into my tent, im still waiting on my filter/fan to come so it will suck out all the heat and ODOR is the big issue cus its in my room. So i think my temps will be ok with cold air constanly coming in my tent. Il post some pic when my 2 white widow get big enough for my tent ima try an lst them to get bushy.


----------



## wopnasty (Aug 24, 2011)

+rep man 
I really wish I would have Top'd more than one of those. I guess I still could but I feel it's a bit late. 
I wasn't sure if I was doing it right so I only did the one plant. Next grow for sure I'm going to Top more.

Once I have a grow or two done I'll start doing lst and stuff like that (after I read lots more about it). For now I just wanna grow and enjoy.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi again..quick update.. I am running 400W HID, and a 20W UV-B lamp... and now I plan to add a 125W 6400K (Blue Spec) CFL so I should almost have a full spectrum happening in my cab, like I say quick update  - STELTHY


----------



## wopnasty (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice cab man! How many you got in it?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

wopnasty said:


> Nice cab man! How many you got in it?









I only do 2 DWC plants at a time but I let them get pretty BIG  atm I only have one on the go but am letting her grow big and have taken some clones to start in the 2nd DWC pot .. I have also just installed 2x 125W CFL side-lights so technically I can now join the https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a.html now  but I'll keep ya both updated for this grow.. as it did start off as a 400W Grow!    - STELTHY


----------



## vapedup (Aug 28, 2011)

Wop, how much space is in ur closet?? Cause if. There 2ft. Already, u might want to think about letting them go 3 more weeks, most plant will double if not tripple in size once u start flowering, and if u don't know what strains they are, sativa indica, u don't know how much they will stretch, I'm talking about the bag seeds, good luck


----------



## vapedup (Aug 28, 2011)

here is a Jack Herer that i am 8 1/2 weeks into flower probably another 2 weeks, but only the trichs will tell!! its in a LPA/DWC system just 1 400w No cutting, topping, FIM, just good ol bending, i have a new one i started on LST, thats the way 2 go


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

vapedup said:


> here is a Jack Herer that i am 8 1/2 weeks into flower probably another 2 weeks, but only the trichs will tell!! its in a LPA/DWC system just 1 400w No cutting, topping, FIM, just good ol bending, i have a new one i started on LST, thats the way 2 goView attachment 1757658View attachment 1757659View attachment 1757660View attachment 1757661View attachment 1757662View attachment 1757663


looks awesome man!! =D should be a nice yeilder!! buds look fat as hell!


----------



## wopnasty (Aug 28, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Wop, how much space is in ur closet?? Cause if. There 2ft. Already, u might want to think about letting them go 3 more weeks, most plant will double if not tripple in size once u start flowering, and if u don't know what strains they are, sativa indica, u don't know how much they will stretch, I'm talking about the bag seeds, good luck


The closet is 4 feet wide 5 feet long and 6.5 feet tall and at the moment only one of them is 2 feet tall, so far. I think I'm starting to see little white hairs on the plant that was FIM'd on the upper set of pre flowers.
Kinda think the the big 2 footer is going to be male but we'll see.


----------



## wopnasty (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh and 3 weeks is only a week long than i wanted to go so i might just do that. The longer the better! as long as they fit


----------



## stelthy (Aug 29, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Wop, how much space is in ur closet?? Cause if. There 2ft. Already, u might want to think about letting them go 3 more weeks, most plant will double if not tripple in size once u start flowering, and if u don't know what strains they are, sativa indica, u don't know how much they will stretch, I'm talking about the bag seeds, good luck









I am not too bothered about the space because I am *SCROG-ing the left half of the plant to the left side of the screen, I am also SCROG-ing the Right half of the plant to the right but then plan to LST both sides back to the centre* ..._if that makes sense_  ?!! that way the plant should be 'low profile' but still H-U-G-E at the same time   

Its an experiment really but I have faith  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 29, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I am not too bothered about the space because I am *SCROG-ing the left half of the plant to the left side of the screen, I am also SCROG-ing the Right half of the plant to the right but then plan to LST both sides back to the centre* ..._if that makes sense_  ?!! that way the plant should be 'low profile' but still H-U-G-E at the same time
> 
> Its an experiment really but I have faith  - STELTHY


Oop's my bad ! that response was aimed at *wopnasty*, I am a little high lol  - STELTHY


----------



## wopnasty (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks good man!

I think i can see female pre-flowers on the plant in my garden that was fim'd. I also still think that the big one is Male by the pre-flowers and its size.
I just don't have the courage to throw it away just yet. Still got at least two weeks of veg so not much longer and I'll know for sure.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 29, 2011)

I saw a guy on yt he was selling a light and claiming he yielded a pound off a plant...is that a marketing scheme or is it possible?


----------



## wopnasty (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes it is possible.
Before I started my grow I found a site where a guy made monthly video updates. He had 2 cabs one of them housed 2 plants and the other housed 1 plant. Each cab ran a 600 watt HPS for flower. His total dry weight in just of cola's was 3 1/2 Lbs with close to 1 1/2 in popcorn bud total.


----------



## montanachadly (Aug 29, 2011)

This is my first grow i didnt really know what i was doing i started vegging them under flurescent tubes which really sucked thats why they are bean poles. They did get alot of natural sunlight during the day as i would bring them out so they could enjoy the sunshine. I did eventually get some cfls to veg then i cut them back on light to 12 and 12 to sex i had 8 seeds i germinated all sprouted and all grew but i had a 50% ratio and ended up with these four. I didnt clip them right and i burned all the leaves off a week after i started 12-12 from over fertilizing and the tops survived didnt kill the whole plant i learned alot from this first grow lots of mistakes. But these skinny ladies actually produced a nice amount of bud. The seeds were from a medical grower in califorina that i acquired but i have no names so if anyone has a guess let me know. Two of them are just about ready trichs are still a little too clear another few days let them milk up. I am going to try and save the plant after harvest cause i would like to breed her. I know im on the 400 watt hps club so i will explain why im here. As i said i started out under tubes and sun then cfls and sun for veg then when i swiched to flower i bought a 150 watt hps which was way too small for my box and plants so i upgraded up to a 400 watt hps and put then in the box most of the day and they took off and the buds got thicker. Now they look alright it was a nightmare at times burning them with nuts getting spider mites which i took care of quickly and efficently without putting chemicals in my grow space. I will try to post the pictures my box isnt very big ok size but my next grow should look much better. anyone got any ideas how much i will get the buds are thick. let me know what you think of my set up i can get my 400 watt about 6 inches from the tops and i did have some 2700 k 26 watt cfls at the bottoms or i dont think i would have gotten the buds as nice down the stems


----------



## greenthumbsman (Aug 31, 2011)

hows it goin heres my setup will update as i get further along


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 31, 2011)

heres my 3x3 400w grow about a week ago. i have 12 cuts total in coco/perlite on a drain to waist drip setup. i know its alot of plants for a 3x3 space under a 400w but dont worry the heard will be thinned out by my 120site ezcloner. 
running afgan kush, trainwreck x og kush, la con, 3 blue dreams, 3 purple diesel, ppp, jillybean x kush,


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 1, 2011)

whats up 400 watters? is anybody in here? i see the club 600 is one of the biggest threads on here so i figured i would check out who was still using the 400's proudly. nice lookin settups guys is this place alive or what?


----------



## MangledRemainz (Sep 1, 2011)

I just bought a new 400w HPS light system and currently doing my first run with it. I upgraded from a 250w HPS system that I ran 4 grows with. I'll try to post pictures of the setup today if I'm able too.


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Sep 1, 2011)

I still got my 400 watt HPS from htg supply running in my rubber made bucket. Just bought a new RV so i plan on setting up a mobile grow spot post very soon.


----------



## probo24 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a small perpetual grow I flower under 400w
My current plants are flowering in 2 gallon pots, with plants vegged under cfl for 1-2 months, topped two to three times, and then into flowering, under 400w hps.
The first two plants tops were ready to harvest and came down on 8-27
with the bottoms going back into flower for two more weeks.
Over the next seven weeks i'll harvest the four plants. 
Should net between 10-14 ounces in total.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

you can check out my 400w CMH Vertical grow i just posted an update

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/452290-vertical-cmh-400w-chem-91-a.html


----------



## hydroleaf (Sep 2, 2011)

this inspires me. thanks a lot guys. I think il mention this in a song. 400 watts. I'm giving respect like its Michael Watts. Perfect feeling when hands close to the light; not so hot. The space is real thin and filled in, No cool tube but hop in. . To swim in a sea of green is just so lushious- forest bees around me, holy shit, I think they're buzzin! Im fucking huntin for that fine pick, lined with priceless. I wish for trichs but im hit with time somewhere like five tenths. Would be nice for the AC if we were living in winter and I'm rolling the dice here, but hey- I'm just the sender.


----------



## hydroleaf (Sep 2, 2011)

remix


*400 watts. I'm giving respect like it's Michael Watts. Hands placed near the bulb with no tube and it's not to hot. The space is real thin and filled in**.** To swim in a sea of green is just what I need when Im feeling so sluggish, bees around in this forest man I think they're buzzin! O shit its just me buzzin. I'm on the search for that fine pick, like a nine is to dine with. I wish for trichs but im hit with the time - somewhere like five tenths. Laid back like Vicadin. Half scrog got them laid in. Many heads just wemen. 10 sins Ive given in. Like a life that Ive remembered the Third of November. Apart of the world like a Scorpio, sexual Im roping hoes. See shit like a telescope. Hydro like a Lotus. To float with memories, the meaning and the place that Im going. To see no time. Wrapped around the mind like a close knit. A dope hit. Pale roses. The feeling of death, Im slow while they close in. *


----------



## sweetswisher (Sep 2, 2011)

^^^^^ not 400 watt related lmao


----------



## stelthy (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of a *"UK"* Stockist of the *430W Eye Hortilux Super HPS bulb*... as I can only find US exporters and the price is around* £90.00/ $143.70 inc postage.* BUT thats _FUCKIN' EXPENSIVE_ for *1X 400..* sorry *1X 430W bulb* !! any help on this matter would be greatly received - STELTHY


----------



## Mauler57 (Sep 6, 2011)

1 plant, 1 400w HP and lots of experimenting, took some clones...just to see if I could...
These pictures are day 23 of flower

 

More pictures and the full story in my sig down below.


----------



## Mauler57 (Sep 6, 2011)

How tall are they at topping? Are the trichs opaque (milky) So you harvest 3 times from each plant?


----------



## probo24 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mauler57 said:


> How tall are they at topping? Are the trichs opaque (milky) So you harvest 3 times from each plant?


I grow cuttings so i'm topping taller plants than if I grew from seed but my plants are pruned to be no taller than 18 inches before they start flowering. Trichomes are mostly cloudy; about 15 to 20 percent amber. This is when the tops come down (63 days of 12/12)
then two weeks later i'll cut and hang what's left (77 days of 12/12). I only harvest twice.
The tops of the first two weighed just over 3.6 ounces once dry. The bottoms come down this saturday.


----------



## Mauler57 (Sep 6, 2011)

My cuttings came off Momma when she was 1 week into flower. I took 6"-7" cuts. After rooting for 8 days. I threw them into veg for 10 days and than switched them to 12/12. Even then, the pistils were starting to show. I topped them 5 days ago and have 2 nice shoots on each plant. They are roughly a foot tall right now. I figure they'll stretch at least 10"-12" more. This is my first grow so Momma is a rogue, unknown. Even though, she's progressing beautifully. I was thinking of scrogging the 3 clones but I'm anxious to start some of the high end beans I've "collected" and space would be an issue. (4x4x7). I should mention, i'm growing all DWC hydro. I'd like to try what you did taking more mature, bigger cuttings. Is your strain a shortie? If I put my cuttings into a 2 month veg, wow! Momma's over 4 feet now, and takes up 1/2 my tent already. I'm going to read your journal and pick out the good stuff. Great job and REP


----------



## probo24 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mauler57 said:


> My cuttings came off Momma when she was 1 week into flower. I took 6"-7" cuts. After rooting for 8 days. I threw them into veg for 10 days and than switched them to 12/12. Even then, the pistils were starting to show. I topped them 5 days ago and have 2 nice shoots on each plant. They are roughly a foot tall right now. I figure they'll stretch at least 10"-12" more. This is my first grow so Momma is a rogue, unknown. Even though, she's progressing beautifully. I was thinking of scrogging the 3 clones but I'm anxious to start some of the high end beans I've "collected" and space would be an issue. (4x4x7). I should mention, i'm growing all DWC hydro. I'd like to try what you did taking more mature, bigger cuttings. Is your strain a shortie? If I put my cuttings into a 2 month veg, wow! Momma's over 4 feet now, and takes up 1/2 my tent already. I'm going to read your journal and pick out the good stuff. Great job and REP


Here are a few pictures of the type of cuttings I take, rooted cuttings in veg, a typical plant vegged two months and ready to go into flower, and a shot of my last bonsai mom. 
Lost that bitch to gnats.


----------



## wopnasty (Sep 6, 2011)

So I thought I would share pics, I swapped out the MH for the HPS tonight at round 8. The timer on the lights is now set to shut off at 11pm and turn back on at 11 am.
I took a few pics some of them are under the MH a couple were takin in my bedroom and one or two under the Hps.


I plan on using Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, Cha-Ching, Bud Candy and some liquid carbs during flower.


----------



## probo24 (Sep 7, 2011)

This plant is one of four I have flowering.
Her top buds will be cut on 9-10, as will the bottoms of two of her sisters.
Unfortunetly I have no genetic info on this strain. 
While flowering, plants smell fruity, sweet, and skunky. Almost immediately after drying the fruit, sweet, and most of the skunk smell are gone, and the buds begin to smell of lavender, 
a smell that only increases during curing. 
Taste hints of fruity citirus. I've heard fruity pebbles, fruit stripe gum, 
and lemonheads used to describe the taste.
When cut at exactly 63 days of 12/12 a nice fuzzy head high melts into the body and one tends to look for a chair to ponder life from. Left to grow two weeks longer, the bottoms will give an even more narcotic effect.
I started their mom from seed Christmas '09.
And the grow continues


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 8, 2011)

probo24 said:


> This plant is one of four I have flowering.
> Her top buds will be cut on 9-10, as will the bottoms of two of her sisters.
> Unfortunetly I have no genetic info on this strain.
> While flowering, plants smell fruity, sweet, and skunky. Almost immediately after drying the fruit, sweet, and most of the skunk smell are gone, and the buds begin to smell of lavender,
> ...


thats looks awesome! let them know the 400's can produce beautiful plants. well done


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 8, 2011)

these buds were grown with a 400w hps as well as some cfl lighting. unknown genetics. all that is know is its from a skunk bagseed. 1st grow from seed to harvest. problematic grow very sensitive plants but in the end its all bud right? enjoy


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 14, 2011)

buds look ok how many plants did you pack in? ive got 4 female autos flowering plus two seedlings and two mothers all under a 400 watt hps with 7 25watt cfl's seems sufficient for now you can check my cig for my journal


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 14, 2011)

too bad you couldnt get any closer pics almost looks like my strawberry cough buds kinda looks like pinkish hairs but its a pretty far away pic


----------



## mazand1982 (Sep 15, 2011)

this is where im at right now, from baby to adults, im 3 weeks into flower as we speak, click on the signature if u wanna follow, thanks!


----------



## Beansly (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's my little 400w thing. They're from my current grow.


----------



## Illumination (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice beans....

Namaste'


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 15, 2011)

dried and currently curing





the fresh bud i chopped last night from my sat-dom its about 1 1/2 zips. pretty damn good for how small i kept her all curtosy of cfl's and my 400 HPS


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Sep 15, 2011)

My cheese Kush lst'd


----------



## Mauler57 (Sep 17, 2011)

First ever grow. *5 weeks FLOWER* For details click the link below or follow my sig. It's a mystery bean....


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 17, 2011)

First ever grow. *5 weeks FLOWER* For details click the link below or follow my sig. It's a mystery bean....[/QUOTE]

great work dude +rep, i remember my 1st grow too well becuase i haven't been able to pull another 1 off anywhere near like it!


----------



## theharborgreenthumb (Sep 20, 2011)

http://youtu.be/JFfJ0DpVlpc


----------



## stlmatt (Sep 20, 2011)

Heres few pics from my "Last" 400w grow......sorry 400's Im moving up to a 600w setup. This is Nirvanas Blackjack, they were vegged for 5.5 weeks under a 400w MH and then Flowered 78 days with a 400w Lumatek HPS. The grow was done in a Growlabs GL120 tent (48x48x7 using Foxfarms soils and nutes as well as some bat shit and mollasses. Harvest was slightly over 1LB.....more than 1g per watt

Enjow:Stlmatt


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 20, 2011)

stlmatt - Did you pimp those pots?


----------



## Mauler57 (Sep 20, 2011)

HighLowGrow said:


> stlmatt - Did you pimp those pots?


Don't wanna step on your toes Matt...LOL. They are the air pots. They actually have holes at the ends of the points and the roots grow out and are "pruned" by contact with air. Keeps you from getting root bound. I've never used them, I'm a hydro guy, but heard they are fantastic. Although a bit pricey.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 20, 2011)

Mauler57 said:


> Don't wanna step on your toes Matt...LOL. They are the air pots. They actually have holes at the ends of the points and the roots grow out and are "pruned" by contact with air. Keeps you from getting root bound. I've never used them, I'm a hydro guy, but heard they are fantastic. Although a bit pricey.


I've heard of them but have never seen or used them. Huh - I've seen hundreds and hundreds of grows on here but never those pots. Well shit, I learned something today. Thanks Mauler.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn...a whole elbow off a 400w...I ain't doing something rite..lol...props on that


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 20, 2011)

Mauler57 said:


> View attachment 1791485View attachment 1791484View attachment 1791483View attachment 1791482
> 
> First ever grow. *5 weeks FLOWER* For details click the link below or follow my sig. It's a mystery bean....


Thats a nice ass "mystery bean"...i was blessed with a monster sativa bagseed, check out my sig!


----------



## theharborgreenthumb (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;vPMhPvsMsTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPMhPvsMsTU[/video]


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Oct 1, 2011)

My cheese at 45 days 12/12...smelling real fruity!


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 1, 2011)

Ready2Inhale said:


> My cheese at 45 days 12/12...smelling real fruity!


Nice and frosty! Looking really good!


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Oct 1, 2011)

really preciate that!...its a dinafem cheese...grown in sunshine mix w/ hydroton top layer using botanicare pro blend nutes, fox farm tomato & veg granular, cal-mag, bushmaster & purple maxx snow storm and a big ass fan! lol...my purple kush is a slow bloomer and i thought it would be the first to finish, my critical jack is a HUGE YIELDER (large mcdonalds cup size main cola), and my violator kush is looking real nice, huge colas too...all lst'd except pk because of its very short height...will post pics soon!


----------



## theharborgreenthumb (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys feel free to comment and check out my youtube video journal. [video=youtube;zzrI59K2JnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzrI59K2JnQ[/video]


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 4, 2011)

sorry I didnt read the full post hehe ... what would have been the average yield for the 400watters? can you expect double yield out of the same amount of plant with 2 x 400W instead of 1 ? thx


----------



## theharborgreenthumb (Oct 5, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> sorry I didnt read the full post hehe ... what would have been the average yield for the 400watters? can you expect double yield out of the same amount of plant with 2 x 400W instead of 1 ? thx


 I am expecting 60 - 80 grams per plant and I have 8 plants total. We will see how it goes though, its a new garden for me so it will take a little time to dial it in. Oh and pay attention I will cover that question in my next video.


----------



## 504 boy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok yall Im back after my last grow didnt go so well. I had a heat problem o I built me another grow closet nothing big just about 25sq ft and invested in a 190 cfm 4in inline fan and filter combo courtesy of ebay. This time Ima do a passive intake and active exhaust. Got 9 seeds think ima do about 4 on this grow. I know for sure it gonna be a Big bang Auto and Lemon Haze but stay tuned!! Pics coming soon


----------



## caligreenzzz (Oct 12, 2011)

GrowLab 80...400 HPS...2nd grow...


----------



## theharborgreenthumb (Oct 14, 2011)

Shit is looking good cali! Keep it up. Plugging a long myself just thinking about what I need to do in the future for the garden. Humidity isn't a real problem, but I do want to lower it a bit. That's really it for now, here is a update of the garden.
[video=youtube;TCPQaETY9Xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCPQaETY9Xc[/video]


----------



## bongrippinbob (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice lookin plants guy


----------



## 504 boy (Oct 20, 2011)

Say yall im abot 2 weeks in my temps are up and down right now its at 80 degrees is that a good temp?


----------



## PSF (Oct 20, 2011)

depends on the strain.

and hey, does 432w count? lol it's a 4' 8 bulb T5 HO


----------



## stelthy (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi everyone... I don't think I should add a pic here now cos I've added 4X CFL's and a UV-B tube...which has bought my wattage up to 760W including my 400 HPS... However I would like to add a few pic's of my new 400W HPS lamp    After alot of reading etc.. I found that the 'EYE - HORTILUX HPS' is intended for use (only on old school Magnetic ballasts!) and if used on a digital ballast the lamp will flicker and die sooner due to the difference in operating frequencies ...

Any-how, since learning this I have now found the 'Ultimate' 400W Dual Spec HPS lamp.... That 'IS' intended for use with Digital Ballasts   ... Enter : DIGI-LUX !!!

I have just started using this lamp and have to say its the tits !! and I highly recommend all 400 HPS users (with digital ballasts) give it a try  !! - STELTHY


----------



## Orithil (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm me and I'm about to join the 400W Club, my 400W HPS from htgsupply should be here Tuesday. I'm pretty excited, but really still have no idea how this is going to affect my area, I'm hoping the heat will be easily dissipated.


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 23, 2011)

400 Watt light the way!!
View attachment 1851364View attachment 1851365View attachment 1851366View attachment 1851367View attachment 1851368View attachment 1851369View attachment 1851370View attachment 1851371View attachment 1851372View attachment 1851373View attachment 1851374View attachment 1851375View attachment 1851376View attachment 1851377View attachment 1851378View attachment 1851379View attachment 1851380View attachment 1851381View attachment 1851382View attachment 1851383View attachment 1851385View attachment 1851386View attachment 1851387View attachment 1851388View attachment 1851389View attachment 1851390View attachment 1851391View attachment 1851392View attachment 1851393View attachment 1851394View attachment 1851395View attachment 1851397View attachment 1851398


----------



## lovebud420 (Oct 25, 2011)

what strain is that mastiffkush?? lookin good man!! i have that same microscope from radioshack twelve bucks or somethin haha.


----------



## Orithil (Oct 26, 2011)

I was just wondering, I got my 400W, and I ordered some hi-lo hangers with it, the reflector doesn't carry enough weight on one side to keep it hanging even. Any advice?


----------



## Illumination (Oct 26, 2011)

Orithil said:


> I was just wondering, I got my 400W, and I ordered some hi-lo hangers with it, the reflector doesn't carry enough weight on one side to keep it hanging even. Any advice?


Tie the lamp cord to the same place as your reflector on your mover and adjust it until it is even...is what I do...works swimmingly ... Hope it helps

Namaste'

ps-I use a pipe cleaner as a tie to hold the lamp cord


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 26, 2011)

lovebud420 said:


> what strain is that mastiffkush?? lookin good man!! i have that same microscope from radioshack twelve bucks or somethin haha.


It's bagseed, i ended up with 7 out of 7 female but had to pull out 5..i only have two in there right now! Im thinking about .5 lb..flushing now, ill start 48-72 darkness in 4 days..havent decided how long i want to go dark for. That microscope is great, cheap and efficient...hard to get focused sometimes though!


----------



## lovebud420 (Oct 28, 2011)

right on that looks like a nice yield you got there man, why'd you have to pull out 5, hermies?? or space haha?? yea on my first grow i got spider mites and snipped some leaves off and looked at em under the scope, watched em suck the sweet juices out of the leaf, nasty little fuckers i hope i never see them again haha. whats the point of the whole extra dark time at the finish?? make her think she's gonna die so she frosts up with trichomes??


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 28, 2011)

lovebud420 said:


> right on that looks like a nice yield you got there man, why'd you have to pull out 5, hermies?? or space haha?? yea on my first grow i got spider mites and snipped some leaves off and looked at em under the scope, watched em suck the sweet juices out of the leaf, nasty little fuckers i hope i never see them again haha. whats the point of the whole extra dark time at the finish?? make her think she's gonna die so she frosts up with trichomes??


They didn't herm out, i removed them because they were just taking up space because my monster bitch in the back overgrew everything else, and they weren't yielding anything. Yea, the whole reason behind the dark period before harvest is because they think they will die so they throw a last ditch effort to swell up in the hopes of being pollinated.


----------



## coydog121 (Nov 3, 2011)

nice panGcake


----------



## mastiffkush (Nov 3, 2011)

Took about 7 hours but got it all harvested and laid out on the drying rack. Had a taste test, it is going to turn out to be pretty damn good! Great sativa, nice edgy, whole body, no anxiety...Looking forward to the jarred product!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks awesome brotha! Try scrog nextime and I bet you increase your yield quite a bit!! Either way very nice job +REP

I'm sitting right around 400 watts, 250 Mh through veg and then a 220w hps for flowering. Plus 200w of mixed spectrum cfl's  I'll probably be upgrading to an aircooled 400 soon though.

Here's my big girl, still vegging.. 
View attachment 1871759
The whole family.
View attachment 1871760


----------



## MangledRemainz (Nov 5, 2011)

This is how my current grow is going. Doing 2 DWC buckets. The big bud pictures are of my Afghan Kush Ryder (on left) that was stressed at birth using B-1 Nutrients and has since become a monster. The smaller bud plant is Strawberry Blue (on right) and both strains are from World of Seeds. I'm using a 400w HPS Light system, Advanced Nutrients 3 part system, Big Bud, Overdrive, Carboload, Botanicare Cal/Mag and Humboldt Nutrients Ultra Snow Storm. Enjoy!!

*Group Photo *


*Afghan Kush Ryder*

 





*Strawberry Blue*


----------



## Shadeslay (Nov 5, 2011)

Current grow of what's in my sig, minus the GFK which hermed.


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

I like what I see.


----------



## Shadeslay (Nov 5, 2011)

machnak said:


> I like what I see.


 Thanks, but in truth it's likely more the dolomite lime and genetics, then my green thumb.


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey bud, wouldn't have been like that without your help!  Stay green!


----------



## caligreenzzz (Nov 6, 2011)

1 outta 4 plants that im growin under a 400hps


----------



## llamas (Nov 6, 2011)

caligreenzzz said:


> 1 outta 4 plants that im growin under a 400hps


I think the one in the bottom right needs more water


----------



## DontTaxMeBro (Nov 6, 2011)

llamas said:


> I think the one in the bottom right needs more water


Water? That thing needs some nutes. hahaha


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 7, 2011)

LoL, nice pic!


----------



## youngwun11 (Nov 8, 2011)

can i join here are some pics of my 400w hps was 5 plants i just put 2 more in there all are 4days into flowering ill post more as they go  the biggest 1 is mataro blue the 1 in the white bucket is apollo 13 and the other 5 are super silver haze i lost most of the plants due to spider mites i got rid of the mites finally but the dead parts of the plants i cut off thats y they look like shit... what do you think i will yeild?


----------



## llamas (Nov 8, 2011)

Here are some nug shots of my Black Widow ladies at the start of week 7 of 9.



View attachment 1877971View attachment 1877972View attachment 1877973View attachment 1877974


----------



## machnak (Nov 8, 2011)

llamas said:


> Here are some nug shots of my Black Widow ladies at the start of week 7 of 9.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877971View attachment 1877972View attachment 1877973View attachment 1877974


 Fuck yea dude, big ol' buds!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 8, 2011)

Those are some monsters, +REP 

What bulb are you running?


----------



## llamas (Nov 9, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Those are some monsters, +REP
> 
> What bulb are you running?


Thanks, I like to tell myself I can grow. 

I am not even sure what bulb I currently use! I will check today, I think I still have the old bulb in the sleeve for backup.

(just ordered a lumatek 600/1000w digital ballast, gona have to join a new club soon!)


----------



## TokenJoke1 (Nov 9, 2011)

haha 400w club has 400 likes...lol


----------



## llamas (Nov 9, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Those are some monsters, +REP
> 
> What bulb are you running?


My 400 HPS currently runs the cheapest bulb you can buy I think, paid $20 for it. Sylvania 400w Lumalux.

Going to be one hellva upgrade going to 600w $100 bulb. 600W HPS GE Lucalox Bulb


----------



## snoopy23 (Nov 9, 2011)

ORECAL said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/70223d1203130102-my-first-grow-orecal4rs.jpg
> 
> there's a plant grown with a 400W... I'm a lil confused as to what your lookin for


This is a beauty, how did you get so many conas on it? I am getting ready to start a 400w cabinet and would love to experience these results!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 9, 2011)

llamas said:


> My 400 HPS currently runs the cheapest bulb you can buy I think, paid $20 for it. Sylvania 400w Lumalux.
> 
> Going to be one hellva upgrade going to 600w $100 bulb. 600W HPS GE Lucalox Bulb


Good shit, thats what I like to hear! Big buds and cheap bulbs lol.

Yea goodbye 400 w club for you lol.. A good thing! 



snoopy23 said:


> This is a beauty, how did you get so many conas on it? I am getting ready to start a 400w cabinet and would love to experience these results!


I'll answer for him, check out uncle bens topping technique. Or you could try lst or both. I would recommend starting with topping once and getting 4-8 main colas on each plant depending on when you top and how the plant grows. Also depends on your veg time.


----------



## placebofan6 (Nov 12, 2011)

Anybody have any pics of 10 or more plants auto or regular being grown with a 400w? I currently have a 6x4x5 setup with a 400w digital ballast hps and a gigantic 3x2 reflector and want to know if using 3 gallon pots and fitting 12-14 in this space will be worth the time or just a waste of money on a few extra seeds an see no extra yeild....I know they will fit and grow but im saying efficiently. I have seen alot of 7-9 plant setups that do fantastic with hps....my normal is 8 and it turns out great and makes me have no doubt it would work but i would like to ask a opinion of you all. Thanks and believe many of pics of beauty will be up if it all works out haha


----------



## 504 boy (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok finally got my camera situation and finally the long awited highly anticipated World debut of my ladies ima call this grow Destiny Child cause i dont know yet if I have 3 or 4 females yet.Its a comfortable 80 degrees in there. They looking real good just started my nutes. This was my second feeding today they seem to like them pretty good cause I got a burst in growth the last couple days! 1 more week of veg and ima start flowering the rest as the auto will flower itself. Check out my pics in my attachments and dont be stingy with the REP++++ .


----------



## mike91sr (Nov 13, 2011)

placebofan6 said:


> Anybody have any pics of 10 or more plants auto or regular being grown with a 400w? I currently have a 6x4x5 setup with a 400w digital ballast hps and a gigantic 3x2 reflector and want to know if using 3 gallon pots and fitting 12-14 in this space will be worth the time or just a waste of money on a few extra seeds an see no extra yeild....I know they will fit and grow but im saying efficiently. I have seen alot of 7-9 plant setups that do fantastic with hps....my normal is 8 and it turns out great and makes me have no doubt it would work but i would like to ask a opinion of you all. Thanks and believe many of pics of beauty will be up if it all works out haha


Why not just take clones? Guaranteed female, no money spent on seeds. (I have no actual experience with your situation, but this makes sense to me).


----------



## placebofan6 (Nov 14, 2011)

I just personally like autos and would rather spend the extra cash and grow those....i dunno i guess its just me haha


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm still waiting on my 400 but right now I'm using very close to 400watts with a 220w hps and cfl's. Here's my big girl and one of the auto's


----------



## machnak (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks good ST!


----------



## 504 boy (Nov 16, 2011)

I have my plants that will have been vegging for 40-45 days I plan on switching Friday, Was thinking 10/14 has anyone ever done this or have any opinions on it ?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's a couple more pics, The Red Dwarf is looking frosty and almost done!

The VK and Quzar is under the screen!


----------



## rayishungry (Nov 17, 2011)

Light: 400w MH/HPS
Strain: The Church
Temp: 70-85F Water Temp: 58-60F
ph: 5.5-6.5
Nutes: TechnaFlora Products
Air Pump: 900gph w/ 6 air stones in 2 gallon cooler


----------



## irieie (Nov 17, 2011)

here they are:


----------



## Stinkbait (Nov 18, 2011)

400w HPS. 6 northern lights vegged for 1 month. Day 49 of flower almost ready. My first grow!

Pics just taken


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking great guys!!


----------



## MaD420MaN (Nov 25, 2011)

Got the room setup, Light installed.. waiting on beans to get here and trying to find a NICE cheap DIY reflector, my stock one is alright, I can't cool it though. Going to be doing 5 bubbleicious, or 3 bubblelicous auto's and 2 NL auto's. vegging under 864w T5's flowering under the 400w H.O HPS.


----------



## OldLuck (Nov 25, 2011)

Just started my first 400 watt closet grow. Drop in and give me help. https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/489932-first-time-ever-grow-hydro.html


----------



## ottawaliquid (Nov 29, 2011)

Stinkbait said:


> 400w HPS. 6 northern lights vegged for 1 month. Day 49 of flower almost ready. My first grow!
> 
> Pics just taken


Hi Stinkbait, just starting my first grow too.. vegging under 250w right now but switching to my new 400w light this week in my new darkroom that is supposed to arrive at the hydro shop tomorrow. Hope to get plants that look as nice as yours! How are you handling the smell?


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Nov 29, 2011)

Stinkbait said:


> 400w HPS. 6 northern lights vegged for 1 month. Day 49 of flower almost ready. My first grow!
> 
> Pics just taken


Dope ass shit.


----------



## Stinkbait (Dec 3, 2011)

ottawaliquid said:


> Hi Stinkbait, just starting my first grow too.. vegging under 250w right now but switching to my new 400w light this week in my new darkroom that is supposed to arrive at the hydro shop tomorrow. Hope to get plants that look as nice as yours! How are you handling the smell?


Good luck bro. I have an inline fan going from the light to a window on the side of my house. The smell wasn't too bad at all. I've begun drying some and that is startin to get a little strong but you couldn't smell it in the rest of my house if my door was closed.


----------



## Stinkbait (Dec 3, 2011)

DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke said:


> Dope ass shit.


Thanks man! Got some more on the way.


----------



## Stinkbait (Dec 3, 2011)

irieie said:


> here they are:


Looks good man!!!

When will they be done?


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone using a large reflector like the magnum xxxl or big kahuna with a 400w hps? Any results to speak of with a large reflector? I have a 1000 watt in a big kahuna and I want do do the same w the 400 over an 8 site aero/Nft 3x2' SCROG


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone using a large reflector with a 400w? Any experienced feedback with a large air cooled unit with a 400w would be appreciated


----------



## WattSaver (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm kinda in that category. I have a "Large Convertible Hood" by control wizards. It's 24"x24" but I'm running 2 - 400w CHM bulbs in it over a 4'x4' area. 
If you have a good hood that disperses light well with a 1000w then it will show the same caricaturists with a 400w. If using a 400w hps ballast I'd highly recommend using CMH bulbs they are better in veg and better in flower. If you've read 1/2 the pages in this thread you've seen this link but here it is again http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmed18.htm with this bulb you can leave it open no venting (heat is much lower) My bulbs are less than 12" from the canopy with no heat stress. 
I'm sure a single 400 will run a 3x2 screen, your hood shape and light dispersion pattern will make the most difference in a rectangular pattern of your space


----------



## dopeyG (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello fellow 400w users, Good to see we got our own thread. I a growing 4 purple kush plants under one 400w hps bulb. I vegged under cfl's for 6 weeks, then moved under 400w hps and switched to 12/12. I dont have a carbon filter at the moment, but that is my next project. Not sure if i wanna make one or buy one. Either way i want to buy an inline fan and i figure i might as well get the combo deal. Feel free to criticize.


----------



## sweetswisher (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm running a blockbuster with a 400 and its working real nice. I wish I could run a 1000 in it, but thats just not possible at the moment. Heres some jackberry and cosmic brain at 3 weeks under the blockbuster


----------



## sweetswisher (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice grow dopeyG


----------



## dopeyG (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice grow yourself. I wouldnt mind growing under 1000 either but its just to hot in such a small area. I like the 400. Its not to hot but still can grow some good bud under it. Just walked outside and things are starting to get a bit stinky. Hehe im not running a carbon filter atm


----------



## placebofan6 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yea I am currently using a 400w digital hps/mh with a large reflector that Im pretty sure is a 2.5x2.5 and it works wonders on the area I am using.....my grow area is only around 5x5 and it works great and it def shows more production than using a regular reflector, Nothing crazy but u can def tell a difference.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello all. Glad to see this thread is still active.. Im using a 400 watt in flower now with a agromax bulb. I'm starting a new thread with gage green genetics grape stomper og x Jo og cross all are welcome to come and comment and share anything they wish here's a link hope to see y'all there.. Enjoy


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/497687-gage-green-genetics-test-grow.html


----------



## DontTaxMeBro (Dec 24, 2011)

Pure organic Northern Light cycle. With Topping and Lolipopping techniques used.


----------



## feildgrow247 (Dec 29, 2011)

400w MH veg!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

Looking very good there.. How many plants under the 400?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

WattSaver said:


> I'm kinda in that category. I have a "Large Convertible Hood" by control wizards. It's 24"x24" but I'm running 2 - 400w CHM bulbs in it over a 4'x4' area.
> If you have a good hood that disperses light well with a 1000w then it will show the same caricaturists with a 400w. If using a 400w hps ballast I'd highly recommend using CMH bulbs they are better in veg and better in flower. If you've read 1/2 the pages in this thread you've seen this link but here it is again http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmed18.htm with this bulb you can leave it open no venting (heat is much lower) My bulbs are less than 12" from the canopy with no heat stress.
> I'm sure a single 400 will run a 3x2 screen, your hood shape and light dispersion pattern will make the most difference in a rectangular pattern of your space


So the cmh bulb really has a big difference in heat compared to hps bulbs?

I do know it's supposed to have usable spectrum then the hps bulbs.. I aam in the process of ordering 2 maybe 3 and get a free one lol


----------



## Oriah (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello friends. I have a 400w CMH in a GL80. 4 plant scrog at the moment, 4 weeks into flower. Big up to Philips.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

Oriah said:


> Hello friends. I have a 400w CMH in a GL80. 4 plant scrog at the moment, 4 weeks into flower. Big up to Philips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro.. Yeah I got to grab a cmh bulb..


----------



## Oriah (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you! Yeah i can tell you there really is a good noticeable jump in quality when you switch to the cmh.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeahim switching after I harvest what's in my flower room .


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 4, 2012)

*I have been wanting to go CMH but I dont feel like buying a magnetic ballast.

*


----------



## Kronron (Jan 4, 2012)

Afgani cross 6weeks in flower almost done..


----------



## wolfman420 (Jan 4, 2012)

White Russian in front in the WF and a White Russian in back left and El Alquimista in the back right (soil) sorry for the bad pick!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 4, 2012)

CMH IS DA BOMB!!!




































And please check out the following and lets MAKE OUR MARK!!

*I was reading a thread and someone mentioned giving Ron Paul a contribution and that they was going to give again. He or someone goes on to talk about the stoners voting for him and thats why he's getting so much support from the young crowd. 

After I read that I had this bazzar idea that just might send a message to politicians like never before between now and the election. 

WHAT IF EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED THE LEGALIZATION OF MARIJUANA CONTRIBUTED $4.20 TO THE POLITICIANS CAMPAIGN THEY SUPPORT? ​
They say money talks and since its not a lot of money we might just get a huge number of said, "STONERS" to send a real message about how they feel about legalization thats totally undeniable and untainted by beaurocratic lobbyist bullshit!! Whatcha think "Stoners"?

I suggest we support, the man that suppots MMJ... Ron Paul!
Donations ($4.20) can be made here; https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/
For $21.00 you can say it 4 times and make your voice louder. I am!*


----------



## Enzogrowspot (Jan 4, 2012)

2 400W HPS day 28 bloom


----------



## OldLuck (Jan 4, 2012)

2 weeks in flower under a 400 mh, next grow cmh. Cheap bag seed weed.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2012)

Damn lumi that shit looks dank and yield well.. Cmh looks the way to go.. Def picking me up a couple after this grow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2012)

Illumination said:


> CMH IS DA BOMB!!!


Props on the grow Illumination, so what CMH bulb are you using? I'm about to embark on a small 400W closet grow and based on the research Ive done the Philips MasterColor CMH Retro White seem to be the best. I also hear you get better results if you throw in a HPS with the CMH, supposedly a 600W HPS and a 400W CMH produces INCREDIBLE Results.


----------



## Shane1661 (Jan 8, 2012)

This is my 400w cool tube set up tell me what ya think


----------



## Druzil (Jan 8, 2012)

Just taken yesterday almost 10 wks into flower, and only 16" tall. This was bag seed by the way, and also my first indoor grow.


----------



## st0wner (Jan 8, 2012)

can you use CMH in a electronic ballast? and is it much different from MH?


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 8, 2012)

6 weeks into veg with a 400w HPS adjust-a-wing reflector. G13 Labs Pineapple Express. Topped and LST'd for 5 weeks. Flowering in 5 days.

Whacha think?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

Druzil said:


> Just taken yesterday almost 10 wks into flower, and only 16" tall. This was bag seed by the way, and also my first indoor grow.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981277View attachment 1981278


Ing good bro.. Bagseed huh came out good.



st0wner said:


> can you use CMH in a electronic ballast? and is it much different from MH?


No u cannot put a cmh bulb in a electronic. Allast.. I mean u could buy its not recommends and u might destroy the bulb. Cmh is a big difference from my. With cmh you get almost every spectrum u need to when mh is just for veg with white and blue spectrum



Tmac4302 said:


> 6 weeks into veg with a 400w HPS adjust-a-wing reflector. G13 Labs Pineapple Express. Topped and LST'd for 5 weeks. Flowering in 5 days.
> 
> Whacha think?
> 
> View attachment 1981280View attachment 1981281View attachment 1981282View attachment 1981283


Looking nice and bushy.


----------



## Stinkbait (Jan 8, 2012)

A free seed I received from Nirvana. Just don't know what it is. Smokes, tastes and smells great, flowered for around 70 days or so If I remember right


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2012)

st0wner said:


> can you use CMH in a electronic ballast? and is it much different from MH?


Well technically the answer is: NO, like wyteberrywidow said, however there are digital/electronic ballasts that are specifically designed to fire CMH bulbs. This is the best site Ive found for CMH bulbs: *(---->CLICK HERE<----)* They are the Philips MasterColor CMH HPS-Retro White which are supposedly the best on the market for growing and there the only company that *Pre-Burns* there lamps, why pre-burn, because they have a very high initial failure rate so when you buy from these guys your guaranteed a 100% operational bulb. As for the difference between CMH & MH, well I'm no expert but like wyteberrywidow said standard metal halides produce light mostly in the blue and white spectrum making them great for vegetative growth, the CMH on the other hand produces a much fuller spectrum, some say its the closest artificial light to summer sun you can get indoors, check out the Philips CMH spectrum compared to HPS:
View attachment 1992481
And here is a Philips MasterColor CMH compared to a GE CMH (Not all CMH's are equal):


I'm building a closet grow box approx 4'x5'x3' and I have a 6" air cooled hood and 400W ballast and I will ABSOLUTELY be using a Philips MasterColor CMH, can't start anything until some electrical work is done but I can't wait to get started .


----------



## DontTaxMeBro (Jan 14, 2012)

DontTaxMeBro said:


> Pure organic Northern Light cycle. With Topping and Lolipopping techniques used.


Thought I would give an update on my grow. Its been about 3 weeks since last post. Looking really good. It looks like i've got about another 2 weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2012)

DontTaxMeBro said:


> Thought I would give an update on my grow. Its been about 3 weeks since last post. Looking really good. It looks like i've got about another 2 weeks. View attachment 1998486


 So your only using one 400W HPS and no other supplemental lighting? If so that's some pretty good results, I imagine you have a air-cooled hood w/ducting etc., what size inline are you using? Is it a passive system, where is your intake and from where do you get your fresh air ie: Air conditioner, window/outside, floor/wall vent, surroundings/room? Sorry for all the questions as I'm new to this and this will be my 3rd attempt at growing (First two failed from lack of experience, equipment and proper setup) so I want to make sure I do things right this time. I'm going to build a grow box out of 2x2's that's approx. 4'x5'x3', I'll be using a 6" air cooled hood with a 400W Philips MasterColor CMH on one end and a 250W HPS on the other end and if I can get the funds together I'm even thinking of putting one of these on both sides of my hood (length wise), one with a RED bulb & one with a BLUE bulb, Check out this BAD BOY: *(---->THE BEAST<----)*

The point behind this is that not only will it produce excellent results, I won't have to make any physical changes to my lighting through out the entire grow, one setup does it all, this seems like the perfect setup for me but what do you experienced Master Growers think?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in this club


----------



## Illumination (Jan 16, 2012)

best deal from great company on Philips Retro CMH

http://www.lightingsupply.com/cdm400s51-hor-4k-alto.aspx

Namaste'


----------



## berrykid (Jan 16, 2012)

its 5x400 i just added a 1k for ann extra boost does this count lol
this is 4 weeks ago ill post some new ones tomorrow there gonna be monsters


----------



## probo24 (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is some BC Mango at 8 weeks


----------



## berrykid (Jan 21, 2012)

4 weeks into 12/12 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 22, 2012)

probo24 said:


> Here is some BC Mango at 8 weeks


damnn dudee. ive seen this pics in like every thread ive looked at! hahaha. frostiest buds.. want to kno if ur plants are finished.. and then this 1! hahaha. i dont blame ya tho.. if i had plants lookin like that id be showin them off everywhere!!!! sum of the best pics ive seen man. LOVE the color. fuckin LVOE it!


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 24, 2012)

im in also now lol250 to 600 now a 400 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2012)

Illumination said:


> best deal from great company on Philips Retro CMH
> 
> http://www.lightingsupply.com/cdm400s51-hor-4k-alto.aspx
> 
> Namaste'


Yes there a few dollars cheaper from that site, however they don't Pre-Burn them first so its a shot in the dark weather you'll get a working bulb. Read my post #4802 (10 Posts Back) and you'll see why Pre-Buring is important.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> im in also now lolView attachment 2016909250 to 600 now a 400 lol


curious as to why you went down from 600 to 400? I just got my 600 today but im still going to use my 400 hps.. I love that light plus it was my first purchase ever indoors..Im happy with the results i got from it..So ill be running both for flower in seperate tents. 1x 600 tent , 1 x 400 tent and maybe ill get a 250 to veg dont know yet..


----------



## Illumination (Jan 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes there a few dollars cheaper from that site, however they don't Pre-Burn them first so its a shot in the dark weather you'll get a working bulb. Read my post #4802 (10 Posts Back) and you'll see why Pre-Buring is important.


that high failure rate stuff is hype to get ya to buy it from him...the owner of advanced tech lighting is Simba on the icmag thread...I have been using it from that company for years...just purchased 4 400 watt hor and 1 400 watt ver and they all tested fine...not to mention the prior five which are all still working within lumen parameters...there is misinformation on the icmag thread...major one is the uvb claim...it does NOT produce any useful amount of uvb if it produces any at all...jus saying


----------



## Shane1661 (Jan 24, 2012)

growman09 said:


> how many plants is it best to grow under 400w systems anybody got a clue


i would say up to 16 but n more then that


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 24, 2012)

my old faithful light


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 26, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Matchbox (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm putting a 400w Dual Spec in a cooltube, into this cab when I can afford one: opinions lol

View attachment 2020462

It's 90cm wide x 80cm high x 40cm deep though I'm sectioning off the small right hand bit for extraction and storage.
so minus about 25cm from the 90cm 

I've used a 400w before and had amazing results in a relatively small space, had to go to CFL's and LED's for stealth/lack of space and money, now I've developed this cab for my next grow.

What do you guys think?

Any advice on using a 400 watter 

Happy Growing!


----------



## chronichaze (Jan 26, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> I'm putting a 400w Dual Spec in a cooltube, into this cab when I can afford one: opinions lol
> 
> View attachment 2020462
> 
> ...


That box is a little small to house a 400. 3 feet wide x 1 foot deep and less then 3 feet tall? if you dimensions in cm's is correct then that is too small for a 400. 

chronichaze


----------



## Matchbox (Jan 26, 2012)

That's what I first thought, but looking at some other grows in smaller cabs with 400w hid's than this is what inspired me to try this. 

I do have a pretty powerful exhaust fan too XD


----------



## bazookajoe (Feb 11, 2012)

What's up guys? Rookie here but def. Plan non being a part of this thread in the near future.. I just got my home made cab built and put together, just waitin on my beans to pop. Aurora indica and wonder woman, DWC, 400w hps/mh. This is gonna be fun B-)


----------



## Shadeslay (Mar 22, 2012)

Current grow at day 28 of flowering using a 400w HPS the entire grow. I've been trying out different nutrients, which is why they look all beat up I just haven't dialed it in yet.


----------



## ULMResearch (Apr 12, 2012)

Just finished my first harvest. I guess that makes me an official member? 

Anyway, some random pics of harvesting, drying, and getting ready for curing. Just over 9 ounces off of two plants (DinaFem Critical + (freebie seeds) = 4 ounces+, DinaFem White Siberian = 5 ounces +).

Grown in DWC buckets, 30 days of veg, 60 of flower. They were 30-34" tall at the end.

Just before chop:
View attachment 2119325

Just after! 


Drying away:


Into the bags for 2 days before curing in jars.. Crit+
View attachment 2119338View attachment 2119339View attachment 2119340View attachment 2119341
White Siberian:
View attachment 2119344View attachment 2119345View attachment 2119346View attachment 2119347


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 13, 2012)

ULM awesome dude!! I'm looking to get a 400w HPS as well..soil? What nutes? I'm guessing you LST them?


----------



## ULMResearch (Apr 13, 2012)

2 5gal DWC buckets using Lucas formula. I didn't train them at all. Just let them grow naturally. I didn't expect them to get so big!


----------



## ULMResearch (Apr 14, 2012)

So my first grow and harvest is complete. The buds are curing. Came in at 6.5 ounces of primo buds not counting popcorn and smaller stuff I'm smoking. Just under .5g per watt. Not bad for 2 plants in 90 days I guess!


----------



## mr SoloDolo (Apr 14, 2012)

View attachment 2121499View attachment 2121501View attachment 2121508 
2nd grow, organic amended soil, topdress feed when needed, 2.4 gal airpots, start from seed in 1lt airpot. Strains are jack33(top left), vanilla kush(top right), mr N black widow(bottom right), BB blue cheese(bott. left). parentheses are for the first pic.


----------



## jdmlove (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey everyone whats up wanted to ask you guys what you thought about my plants theyre 4 weeks tomorrow, from seed, all organic for now no nutrients.














Before LST ill post after lst later..all have 6+ internodes , are these good size for age? Running 400w hps thanks


----------



## irieie (Apr 15, 2012)

transplant they should be a bit larger for 4 weeks. but they look extremely healthy.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 15, 2012)

Shade soil?


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Apr 15, 2012)

400W with a 300W and 50W induction supplemental lighting.


----------



## jdmlove (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks irieie yea I thought they should be a bit bigger to but I haven't feed then any nutes yet,kinda all organic for now at lest ... But,yea,im quitting to go pick up some new soil and drop them in there 5gal resting pots..


----------



## DankShasta (Apr 16, 2012)

upinchronic1 said:


> There we go, read my mind, keep em coming...Man those plants on the left cab are looking healthy, i like how close you have that light without a cooltube, sick, you must live in a cold area? Or is that oscilating fan thats doing the trick?


That light doesnt look close at all, especially for a 400. I've only used as small as 600s, but even with thier much greater penetration, I'd never space my lights that far off the canopy. The best buds I ever see are with air cooled hoods, and a canopy less than a foot from the bulbs (not the reflector).

You should aircool your light, and put a couple blocks under a couple of those plants to give you a nice even canopy VERY CLOSE to the light. If you get a canopy under a foot, and maintain 74-76.5 degrees it's going to not just double your yields over the above, it's going to make your tops incredibly more desirable. Look up the Law of an Inverted Scale on here somewhere on the se forums, and see how it relates to HID bulbs. You gotta get closer, and you really need to focus on a canopy in limited space like that.

Overall though it looks like a nice little set-up!


----------



## DankShasta (Apr 16, 2012)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> 400W with a 300W and 50W induction supplemental lighting.
> View attachment 2123320View attachment 2123321View attachment 2123322


 That first pic is one of the best "little light" set ups I've seen in a while. Very Pro looking. How's your temps?


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Apr 17, 2012)

My temps are actually doing pretty good. I have a regular squirrel cage fan running at about half speed and im sitting at about 75f.


----------



## D.Medicated (Jun 9, 2012)

Just got my 400w from htg on Wednesday, great customer service on that website I must say..
Anyways I had my girl vegging under some dIY cfl hood with 2 6500k 120w and 2 2700k 120w for roughly 5 weeks, it extended because I was planning on getting the hps sooner but money and shit put it on hold for a week or 2 XD.
Anyways I've been in flowering now for 3 weeks, nearing the end of the 3rd
The first 2 weeks it was flowering under the cfl's and since I received the light it is now under my hps!
This is my first grow and used mixed bites during veg until I got my hands on some FF nutes just for this grow

Next grow I plan on it being in a tent with some of subcools super soil 

Oh yeah the hood is a easycool6 with a 160 cfm inline cooling the hood and venting the heat outside

Edit: Will post pics when I can! My phones not letting me right now -.-


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 9, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2017831my old faithful light


good times


----------



## Ddb93 (Jun 10, 2012)

bro.. sorry but those look kind of terrible. looks like they could use some help lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 10, 2012)

Ddb93 said:


> bro.. sorry but those look kind of terrible. looks like they could use some help lol


If your talking to me, that's my first grow, and it's been done for a month and a half.


----------



## Jaza (Jun 13, 2012)

My 1x1x2m, 400w system in my bedroom.
This is my first attempt and will expand my production with experience. 
[video=youtube;RrO6bUJTmn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrO6bUJTmn4[/video]


----------



## quisqueyano (Jun 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well technically the answer is: NO, like wyteberrywidow said, however there are digital/electronic ballasts that are specifically designed to fire CMH bulbs. This is the best site Ive found for CMH bulbs: *(---->CLICK HERE<----)* They are the Philips MasterColor CMH HPS-Retro White which are supposedly the best on the market for growing and there the only company that *Pre-Burns* there lamps...


*
A note on CMHs from AdvancedTechLighting: *No offense but FUCK advancedtechlighting + their owner. I ordered fine back in december (got my bulb in 3 days), but recently, well not so recently anymore, needed a replacement bulb and figured why not get another one. That was over two months ago. Dude's been dodging me giving me BS excuses vai emails ("your order was sent out. I pride myself on helping the consumer..." yada yada yada, followed by "I left some other people in charge of operations and there seems to have been a mix up", then "I'm waiting on fedex to update their shipping status", a month later: "Turns out your label was good but I used the wrong printer"... that was the last update I got and that was over a week ago.) Instead of just getting my bulb out to me, he's just keeps mentioning how he's gonna have a sale for everyone with fucked up orders where they can buy 2 more CMHs for the price of one. I told him "At this point, I'm not interested in spending any more money at advancedtechlighting. I would just like to get my bulbs".

So for all you 400watters that might be looking into a CMH, I'd advise you to go with lightingsupply.com over Simba/Ordon's advancedtechlighing. In case it isn't obvious, I now fully regret not going with lightingsupply (which is a legit company) and instead going with the apparently one man team that is advancedtechlighting. 

With that rant over, I'd like to say I can't wait to officially join this club once harvest time comes around (on day 8 of flowering Vortex right now).


----------



## missnu (Jun 13, 2012)

placebofan6 said:


> Anybody have any pics of 10 or more plants auto or regular being grown with a 400w? I currently have a 6x4x5 setup with a 400w digital ballast hps and a gigantic 3x2 reflector and want to know if using 3 gallon pots and fitting 12-14 in this space will be worth the time or just a waste of money on a few extra seeds an see no extra yeild....I know they will fit and grow but im saying efficiently. I have seen alot of 7-9 plant setups that do fantastic with hps....my normal is 8 and it turns out great and makes me have no doubt it would work but i would like to ask a opinion of you all. Thanks and believe many of pics of beauty will be up if it all works out haha


That seems like a lot of plants under one light...tops I can flower 6...successfully 4...I try to stagger my plants so I dont end up with too many in there...I am trying to sex some reg seeds fast..but I can't do them all at once...


----------



## hg420 (Jun 19, 2012)

quisqueyano said:


> *
> A note on CMHs from AdvancedTechLighting: *No offense but FUCK advancedtechlighting + their owner. I ordered fine back in december (got my bulb in 3 days), but recently, well not so recently anymore, needed a replacement bulb and figured why not get another one. That was over two months ago. Dude's been dodging me giving me BS excuses vai emails ("your order was sent out. I pride myself on helping the consumer..." yada yada yada, followed by "I left some other people in charge of operations and there seems to have been a mix up", then "I'm waiting on fedex to update their shipping status", a month later: "Turns out your label was good but I used the wrong printer"... that was the last update I got and that was over a week ago.) Instead of just getting my bulb out to me, he's just keeps mentioning how he's gonna have a sale for everyone with fucked up orders where they can buy 2 more CMHs for the price of one. I told him "At this point, I'm not interested in spending any more money at advancedtechlighting. I would just like to get my bulbs".
> 
> So for all you 400watters that might be looking into a CMH, I'd advise you to go with lightingsupply.com over Simba/Ordon's advancedtechlighing. In case it isn't obvious, I now fully regret not going with lightingsupply (which is a legit company) and instead going with the apparently one man team that is advancedtechlighting.
> ...


This, Im having the same problem with this company. Steer clear. I used paypal so I have an avenue to get my money back, but Id rather just get the light! Its going on week 5 now with a poorly written email explaining some problem he's having, then when I called and left a message I get a text saying they'll call me back, that was last week and still no call or package.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 20, 2012)

I am growing under a 400w MH/HPS, and I add about 200w of CFL's for supplemental lighting during flowering. My last grow I grew a Barney's Pineapple Chunk and GHS Super Lemon Haze, and they turned out great. I'm growing a Barney's Blue Cheese, Reserva Privada OG#18, and Serious Ak-47. I just flipped to 12/12 the other day, so it won't be long before I get to start to see some buds. can't wait. Anyways here are a few pics of the Pineapple Chunk and the Super Lemon Haze: 1st 3 Pics are PC's; 2nd 2 Pics are SLH


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 27, 2012)

Jumping in here to the 400w club... from 4' T8 tubes.


----------



## dumbleone (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm just about to finish my first 400. 2nd and 4th pic are dinafem ww, 1st and 3rd are g13 pe. let me know what yalll think. sorry about the lighting.


----------



## dumbleone (Jun 27, 2012)

By the way- today was day 53, pics were taken yesterday. I'll probably let them go another week or so.


----------



## irieie (Jun 30, 2012)

jilly bean about to cut


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 2, 2012)

I AM NOOB!! how much should I expect my electric bill go up with a 400 watt mh 18/6??? PLZZ REPLY AND THANKS I hope to acomplish what y'all have. Nice shit


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 2, 2012)

purple flowers said:


> I AM NOOB!! how much should I expect my electric bill go up with a 400 watt mh 18/6??? PLZZ REPLY AND THANKS I hope to acomplish what y'all have. Nice shit


mine was $20


----------



## dumbleone (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah dude like 15 or 20 bucks, and that's only the first month anyway. Flowering was like 10 probably.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 3, 2012)

Dinafem Shark attack vegged 4 weeks from seed.400 hortilux digi. one of 7 plants grown under it at once.last pic is from last week 6 strains


----------



## gonger (Jul 4, 2012)

First grow, 3rd week flowering. Early Queen 1x 400mh


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

can ayone tell me if this plant is male or female? under 400 watts, 3 gallon container, flipped to 12/12 9 days ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh my, you are such a chop UB. You actually just go around posting the same thing on threads to get a rise, you can't even be original either. You really need to step up your game, I thought you were more intelligent than that.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> can ayone tell me if this plant is male or female? under 400 watts, 3 gallon container, flipped to 12/12 9 days ago.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


bro that's so 08


----------



## Shaker1 (Jul 5, 2012)

This is my second grow with the 400w hps in a 2.5 x 2.5 x 7 space. There are 2 Sannie's Jack F7 and 3 of Sannie's Herijauana IBL's (in white pail). Switching to a sealed room next go 'round.


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 8, 2012)

whats your average yield on a 400w?


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 8, 2012)

what was your average yield?


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the answer btw, u da man. u actually answered it unlike people who need to know every damn variable!!


----------



## Shaker1 (Jul 8, 2012)

purple flowers said:


> what was your average yield?


I got 4.25 oz with 2 plant's the first time. Looks like way more this time around.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 10, 2012)

here's my Rp sour kush @44 days 12/12


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 10, 2012)

HELP!!! someone direct me to the correct thread on 400 watt metal halide ventilation!!!! i just setup my room (4x2x6) installed the 400w mh bulb and temps are skyrocketing!!! currently at 95 Fahrenheit looks like its staying there, the room is surrounded in mylar. i am broke as a joke right now, i need inovative solutions! i have a little black fan with 3 speeds not doing shit.


----------



## irieie (Jul 10, 2012)

purple flowers said:


> HELP!!! someone direct me to the correct thread on 400 watt metal halide ventilation!!!! i just setup my room (4x2x6) installed the 400w mh bulb and temps are skyrocketing!!! currently at 95 Fahrenheit looks like its staying there, the room is surrounded in mylar. i am broke as a joke right now, i need inovative solutions! i have a little black fan with 3 speeds not doing shit.


You need a 175 cfm inline fan to exhaust your heat.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Well if u are in a tent u should have the holes thier for a fan. You can get a duct booster fan for like 25 bucks and use that to vent out. You also need fresh cool air to bring in.


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 10, 2012)

i made the tent, 4x2x6. its a cheap build, i wasn't expecting this much heat!!! how do i upload pics?


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

purple flowers said:


> i made the tent, 4x2x6. its a cheap build, i wasn't expecting this much heat!!! how do i upload pics?


you need a inline fan and filter. and click the insert image buttin next to the film lookin thing


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 10, 2012)

purple flowers said:


> HELP!!! someone direct me to the correct thread on 400 watt metal halide ventilation!!!! i just setup my room (4x2x6) installed the 400w mh bulb and temps are skyrocketing!!! currently at 95 Fahrenheit looks like its staying there, the room is surrounded in mylar. i am broke as a joke right now, i need inovative solutions! i have a little black fan with 3 speeds not doing shit.


There is a search box at the top right of the screen try it, it works! there has got to be at least 500 posts about your question.


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 11, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> There is a search box at the top right of the screen try it, it works! there has got to be at least 500 posts about your question.


i got it down to 84f and 45% humidity, will this be sufficient enough for my hoes to thrive?


----------



## l8lDANKl8l (Jul 11, 2012)

man seriously how did you get your plants looking like that. Esp that big in that size pot?? wow great job man really. 

I smoke for serious medical reasons and would really appreciate it if youd check out my grow in the organics section and share your knowledge on my setup

Thread name is "an expert noob"  

This would benefit me more than anyone realizes


----------



## irieie (Jul 11, 2012)

purple flowers said:


> i got it down to 84f and 45% humidity, will this be sufficient enough for my hoes to thrive?


Yes they will grow but slow and spindly. Your buds will be loose and airy. At that temp I would suggest supplementing with co2 depending upon how quickly your room exhausts. For co2 to be utilized the air must stay within the area for 15 minutes.


----------



## l8lDANKl8l (Jul 11, 2012)

Yea i had same problem with my setup. Exact same temps. Would have been hotter actually. I installed one exhaust fan linked to my 400w hid light. I also hung a tower fan from the top of my secret jardin grow tent using the support bars. The best thing i ever did was install an lg window unit. All problems resolved. Room temp is constant 75 in day 70 at night. RM is 60-65% consistenly with no humidifier or dehumidifier. Good luck and hope everything works out for you buddy.


----------



## irieie (Jul 11, 2012)

l8lDANKl8l said:


> Yea i had same problem with my setup. Exact same temps. Would have been hotter actually. I installed one exhaust fan linked to my 400w hid light. I also hung a tower fan from the top of my secret jardin grow tent using the support bars. The best thing i ever did was install an lg window unit. All problems resolved. Room temp is constant 75 in day 70 at night. RM is 60-65% consistenly with no humidifier or dehumidifier. Good luck and hope everything works out for you buddy.


Ambient temps is the other half of the equation with proper exhaust power.


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 11, 2012)

irieie said:


> Yes they will grow but slow and spindly. Your buds will be loose and airy. At that temp I would suggest supplementing with co2 depending upon how quickly your room exhausts. For co2 to be utilized the air must stay within the area for 15 minutes.


that sucks, i have to seal my tent then, you think if i add this window fan it may help? http://www.target.com/p/holmes-window-fan-with-digital-thermostat/-/A-10299424


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

purple flowers said:


> that sucks, i have to seal my tent then, you think if i add this window fan it may help? http://www.target.com/p/holmes-window-fan-with-digital-thermostat/-/A-10299424


an air conditioner would do it


----------



## Topo (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, some purrrrty plants on here guys. Wow. And I love dispelling all the growers who say you can't grow thick hard nugs with a 400 watter. I have proof, but it's an old grow.

And a new crop will be going 12/12 soon, and this is looking to be my personal best so far.


----------



## deran666 (Jul 12, 2012)

Seeing all your trees looking awesome is getting me excited to do a grow where i know what im doing a little bit more. I just got these clones of 4th of July to do my second grow im going to LST and scrog them. My box is 3 'x 2' x 4'8", I was wondering if I could have gotten away with 6 plants with this size box?


View attachment 2252098 View attachment 2252101


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 12, 2012)

here's a room that's been running in the mid 90's for last 3 weeks ! The new grow room will be done in just a couple more days thank god but as you can see temps aren't all they are cracked up to be.no problems with spindly growth here week 3 of bud here's one of temp for the non believers


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 12, 2012)

Plants have been on 12/12 for 4 weeks. Same thing here. Mid 90s for a couple weeks. Last few days the room hit 102. All is doing great. I would think if temps were 95-100 at harvest time, the buds would be a little fluffy. 
Praying for a cool down.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeppar I am going to take a picture in about an hour and show you what the high hits every day in there at 94 right now with 2 ac's running. Won't have this issue in the new room but figured i'd post it up since everyone thinks they have to keep their room at 70 pure non-sense.And high low your not the only one to hit the 100 mark.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Yeppar I am going to take a picture in about an hour and show you what the high hits every day in there at 94 right now with 2 ac's running. Won't have this issue in the new room but figured i'd post it up since everyone thinks they have to keep their room at 70 pure non-sense.And high low your not the only one to hit the 100 mark.


my most massive yield was under adverse conditions like you mention above, co2 and h202 got me thru that. I fixed all environment (most of) issues and can't get shit for yield but quality has come up :/


----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2012)

I bet my 400 would be disqualified here....


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 12, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Yeppar I am going to take a picture in about an hour and show you what the high hits every day in there at 94 right now with 2 ac's running. Won't have this issue in the new room but figured i'd post it up since everyone thinks they have to keep their room at 70 pure non-sense.And high low your not the only one to hit the 100 mark.


mines stayin at 85 but the tomatoes have great airflow, l need to seal my box for c02


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 13, 2012)

mine only hit 94 today  be starting to move tomorrow all new top notch room this week


----------



## 28/grams (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all, Im new to the club. There are some nice grows in here with the almighty 400.lolHere is my lastest 400 watt grow. I veg in a old dresser and flower in a big cabinet. The flower cab has a 400 watt hps and a 400 watt MH. Hope that doesnt disqualify me.lol I only used one light at a time for most of this grow since my other plant had balls.Unknown bagseed that came out of some nice smoke. I had two in there but one grew balls.Yield was a few grams shy of a Qper.The box has 2 clones of the same plant runnin now, hopefully we can get a lil more this time.


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 16, 2012)

how far should my light be from the top of my canopy, its 34" right now. temps are 81f with great cool air breeze on the bitches. advice would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 16, 2012)

What size light and is it air cooled? I keep my 400 hps cool tube about 12-16 inches. your way to far away a thousand watter only needs to be 24 inches


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 16, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> What size light and is it air cooled? I keep my 400 hps cool tube about 12-16 inches. your way to far away a thousand watter only needs to be 24 inches


400w mh, it just has a reflector i have a open 6" fan blowing on it and then a 2500cfm 20" fan exhausting air, i just hit 79f from 101f the first time i plugged it in.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 16, 2012)

run it about 18 inches and it will be prime.


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 17, 2012)

I figured they might have been a little far but I was scared to burn them


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 17, 2012)

how do you guys got such heat temp problems? mines 16 inches from the tops of my plants temps are at 82 max.. usually 77


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 17, 2012)

fir3dragon said:


> how do you guys got such heat temp problems? mines 16 inches from the tops of my plants temps are at 82 max.. usually 77


got heat problems because it was a 101 where i lived today ,my grow room had an ac sitting in it and still hit 98 today.


----------



## doogey420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Heres my N.L. auto flowering under 400 HPS. _It Hermied_! Two pollen sacks at bottom part of stalk. I have two other females in there as well. So I checked the girl over real well and they were the only two. So, I removed them with a wet paper towel, and I will keep doing so. She is two weeks into flower and I will kill myself if I have to, too keep those darn males from polinating my other ladies. What do you all think? Anyway she is 33" tall and thirty inches wide. By looking at the pics do you think she will produce some phat BUD? Thank You Oh, and get this, the tent that I bought for veg. one of its metal supports that I have my lights attached to broke and the lights smashed my critical kush. Man what a day I am having. Yah, I lost about 8 inches of her. Dont know if she will come out of it or not. The remaining growth looks ok, but what a f&*$ Mess! So the ends of the supports have plastic ends that snap on to the outer frame for suspending your lights from busted or cracked or whatever and thankfully though it only got one of the girls. I have two others in there. So I totally redid it and duck taped the f out of those connections. I did have spare parts thankfully. At any rate after further inspection I found that all the plastic caps on the ends of these supports are defective. Junk!!!! Pure and simple. I am going to complain to the manufacturer for sure. These are the plants in vegThe one in the back left got major topped. The one in front is some kind of auto. Came in a breeder pack of Lemmon Kush. I have know clue. The one that was almost killed is critical kush and the one far right is L.K.


----------



## doogey420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone even look at this thread?


----------



## irieie (Jul 27, 2012)

doogey420 said:


> Heres my N.L. auto flowering under 400 HPS. _It Hermied_! Two pollen sacks at bottom part of stalk.  I have two other females in there as well. So I checked the girl over real well and they were the only two. So, I removed them with a wet paper towel, and I will keep doing so. She is two weeks into flower and I will kill myself if I have to, too keep those darn males from polinating my other ladies. What do you all think? Anyway she is 33" tall and thirty inches wide. By looking at the pics do you think she will produce some phat BUD? Thank YouView attachment 2268633View attachment 2268634View attachment 2268635View attachment 2268637View attachment 2268638View attachment 2268639View attachment 2268640View attachment 2268641View attachment 2268642 Oh, and get this, the tent that I bought for veg. one of its metal supports that I have my lights attached to broke and the lights smashed my critical kush. Man what a day I am having. Yah, I lost about 8 inches of her. Dont know if she will come out of it or not. The remaining growth looks ok, but what a f&*$ Mess! So the ends of the supports have plastic ends that snap on to the outer frame for suspending your lights from busted or cracked or whatever and thankfully though it only got one of the girls. I have two others in there. So I totally redid it and duck taped the f out of those connections. I did have spare parts thankfully. At any rate after further inspection I found that all the plastic caps on the ends of these supports are defective. Junk!!!! Pure and simple. I am going to complain to the manufacturer for sure. These are the plants in vegView attachment 2268654View attachment 2268656View attachment 2268658View attachment 2268671The one in the back left got major topped. The one in front is some kind of auto. Came in a breeder pack of Lemmon Kush. I have know clue. The one that was almost killed is critical kush and the one far right is L.K.


Plants all look good and healthy. Fill that flower tent up with more plants. That's sucks that ur plant hermied you can try Dutch master reverse I have used it on a hermie like that and it fixed the problem. You could get more bud if you spread your canopy and lower you light.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes people look at this thread.. I always go over this thread looking it over to see all the good stuff come from a 400 watt..


----------



## Stinkbait (Jul 28, 2012)

Dam it's been awhile! Nice plants fellas! 

maybe Ill dig around for some resent pics.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 28, 2012)

I promise i will post some pics tomorrow (batteries charging) just finished my new room 4x8 with my400 cool tube running getting another one real soon .also built a nice cloning and veg cabinet out of an old storage cabinet i had 2 layers of veg and a top shelf to germ under. but my girls got hit hard by the heat wave i had didn't get moved in time,buds suffered some mainly weight burnt most of the leaves but they made it and are looking better after a few days in a real grow room.But you guys will see tom. when i get some pics uploaded. the diesel is still going to be a pleaser though!


----------



## doogey420 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tank you, tank you, tank you... Good to see some action now! You were right wyteberrywidow, cool. Have any of you tried the 430 hps bulb. I can get one for 40 usd and am going to but, thought I would search it out here first.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2012)

I've heard they are okay.. The best IMO would be hortilux or a cmh.. I'm going to grab both real soon and fire the 400 back up in a tent. 2 flower tents 1x400 and 1x600..


----------



## scotty bagmonster (Jul 29, 2012)

400 watt china ballast!!!!Plants were tied down with pipe cleaners {now called fuzzy sticks}dwc 4 plus ounces a plant,they were only vegged for one month!!!!. the 400 watt was only good for 2 plants so off to see the wizard for a 1000 watt,

going to keep the 400 for veg .happy growing !


----------



## Low profile (Jul 29, 2012)

I got a 400w mh will switch to 400w hps when flower comes. Just barely started it. First time using this equipment for my passion.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 30, 2012)

day 65 of 12/12 sour kush


----------



## doogey420 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lookks great noob78


----------



## doogey420 (Jul 31, 2012)

PICTURE UPDATES Day 40 from sprout N.L.B. Auto other two ladies Lemmon Kush.Hope you Enjoy!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 31, 2012)

looking good


----------



## doogey420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank yah. Thank you veri muhchh. lol Cool bear tokin!


----------



## DaleRoberts (Aug 1, 2012)

doogey420 said:


> Does anyone even look at this thread?


I look at it. I use 400w cool tube in summer months. Usuall get a least 2 oz per plant.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Aug 1, 2012)

New room > View attachment 2277528veg and clone chamber ,adding another 400 this week,for my next run girls are in final flush right now.


----------



## hyperan (Aug 15, 2012)

http://imgur.com/a/IpLCw

Day 47 Juicy Fruit


----------



## Hindu420 (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is my current grow.....60/40 sativa hybrid called smile.....one week into flower







View attachment 2296072View attachment 2296073View attachment 2296074View attachment 2296075


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 16, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/17065-hk-journey-17.html Page 17, #165, 5th week of 12/12, 5 plants under a 400 w hps.


----------



## Low profile (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's my grow check out my photobucket .

http://Photobucket.com/lowprofilegrow


----------



## william mahn (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## irieie (Aug 21, 2012)

william mahn said:


> View attachment 2302695View attachment 2302697 week 7 under digilux hps. Fire og kush


Sweet. Where did you get that fire og cut?


----------



## irieie (Aug 21, 2012)

william mahn said:


> View attachment 2302695View attachment 2302697 week 7 under digilux hps. Fire og kush


Sweet. Where did you get that fire og cut?


----------



## william mahn (Aug 21, 2012)

From a friend in the central valley vegged for 3other weeks. The strain stretches alot is the only drawback.


----------



## pro5imian (Aug 21, 2012)

newest member of the 400 club!!! my space is about 5ft 5inch tall, 2ft 11 inch wide and 1ft 10inch deep, u guys think this inline fan in the link will be able to cool a air cooled fan to where temps arnt going crazy?? also you think it will be noisy as hell? http://htgsupply.com/Product-6in-Inline-Duct-Fan.asp


----------



## william mahn (Aug 21, 2012)

If in garage need a 50000 btu unit insde you should be fine with a fan and ventalation


----------



## pro5imian (Aug 22, 2012)

yea iam in a closet in a internal room of my house so i dont think i will need a a/c unit but i def want a fan that will cool it down and not make too much noise... u think the htg will suffice?? I just dont wanna get a powered metal can with rock in it being shaken all night while i sleep haha


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Aug 24, 2012)

sorry but those fans suck balls!especially if your pulling through a charcoal canister . spend the money for a can fan and you will have a lot less hassle's.


----------



## montanachadly (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey guys in the 400 watt club. I was wondering how everyone was doing here i havent been in here for a good amt of time. I used to post here. When i first started doing the thing i started with the 400s. Back then it was a simpler time just starting out and rocking with the 400s. The were great to learn on my first few times and the buds you can get with the 400s can turn out really nice. The key with the 400s is getting the light as close to the tops as you can with doing this you can get some good penetration. Topping and training works great to fill out the space or a few plants. My first grow i had like 4 plants under a 400 and had to get another 400 i liked them so much. The nice thing about them was if you put two together or 3 you get more coverage with them than a 1000 and you can get them closer. I could get them like 6-8 inches from the tops. I still use a 400 now and again when my plants arent getting totally covered with the 1000. Ive got one on the end to get maximum light to the Ripped Bubbas from TGA. I just wanted to stop by and say glad to see a few are still rockin it. In a few months when i find my keepers im gonna run a couple scrogs under a few 400s see what i get for a yield. Try for that g/w see if i can kill it. i did have to eventually upgrade to a 1000 w switchable with the 2 400s on the ends then i got a 600 switchable right now i flower with 2000watts. There is a fond spot in my heart for the 400s and those that rock them. I have friends that bought some 400s that were thinking they were gonna get rich growiing with the one light. Thats not what its about for me but i told them they arent gonna get rich but they will have a good bit of personal smoke. Heres some pics of my 2nd grow first real grow with the 400s. My first grow was with a 150 hps and some cfls. I really wanna try a little 150hps scrog see how it turns out. keep it going 400 crew. Also peeps with the lines in the pics of the hps a good trick put some sunglasses over the lense of the camera and the lines disapear.


----------



## longbeach562 (Sep 10, 2012)

where can i get a 400w for my grow room tht would fit in here this is my site up View attachment 2328746


----------



## WhiteDynomite (Sep 10, 2012)

With only 22" of closet space clearance ...which reflector depth would I be better with ..15" or 20" with a 400 watt Ushio? Reflector will be air cooled.

I'll show off the grow when it's up and rolling..


----------



## Freaxovna8r (Sep 16, 2012)

Right heres a few pics of a GH Seeds Cheese grown from seed using a Coco and Clay Pebble mix as medium, using Growth Technology Ionic nutes, Liquid Oxygen and Hesi Super Vits. Under 1 400W Sodium. Veg Period was about 3-4 wks been on 12/12 now for 23 days. Gonna have to post more pics when i get round to taking them but she is doing real well as far as can make out. 

Its my first proper grow and im amazed every day by how much this girl changes sometimes by the hour.

Keeping my ph at 5.5-5.8 and ec at 1 during veg and im now up to 1.8 starting the 4th wk of flower and she seems to be loving it.

Will hopefully post more pics of my baby either tonight or tomorrow.

Let me know what you think, would be great to get some feedback!


----------



## Freaxovna8r (Sep 16, 2012)

Here are some pics just taken excuse the quality im using my phones camera to take these.

This is 23 days into flower

Wiil update as and when i get a chance to.


----------



## jela10 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's one you don't see a lot of...CH9 "Cluster". A cross between Amsterdam "Flame" and Ed Rosenthal's "Super Bud". It towers over a Trinity Kush to the left. This pic marks 47 days of 12/12. The lamp is a 400w Digilux with a Lumatek digital ballast set on "super Lumens". They grow in little 2g coco hempy buckets...can you believe? I'll try to get some shots under regular light soon...


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 17, 2012)

Only 47 days!?!?!?! Wow that's one hell of cola so soon, how do the trich's look?


----------



## jela10 (Sep 18, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> Only 47 days!?!?!?! Wow that's one hell of cola so soon, how do the trich's look?


Trich's are starting to turn milky...I accidentally knocked off a lower bud on purpose several days ago and dried it. All trich's were super cloudy under a scope after drying and the density was up there. Rolled one up and was very impressed with non-flushed fruity taste and the percentage of sativa in the high. These buds are super sticky...Ch9 says 7 to 8 weeks which can be as early as 49 freakin days (7-8 wks)....today marks 50 so I'm starting to flush...a reddish tinge is moving in to the buds right now. This strain is a producer...expecting 3.5-4 oz's dry from a little 2g bucket.


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Sep 29, 2012)

ill be growing some auto skunk mass under a single 400w HPS ill post pics soon! love this thread


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Sep 29, 2012)

any updates for the 400 watters?


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Sep 29, 2012)

*bump* this shit!


----------



## jela10 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is a CH9 "Cluster" that I showed earlier in this thread....finally taken down last weekend.....400w Digilux bulb, Lumatek digital ballast. That was my biggest bud to date....the plant yielded 4.5 oz in little 2g hempy bucket of coco coir.


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Sep 30, 2012)

very nice that main cola is a beast. Looks like its gonna be nice smoke, hopefully for personal use? congrats on the grow report back with how shes smokin and with your next grow! Thanks for helping revamp the 400 club thread as well


----------



## thatsmessedup (Oct 3, 2012)

I dont usually post on this thread but I look at it all the time. keep up the good work!


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Oct 4, 2012)

ill have some pics of my 400w grow soon i just put a couple of seeds to germinate


----------



## irieie (Oct 5, 2012)

hey guys found some pics check em out.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Oct 5, 2012)

^^ nice. do you remember the yield?


----------



## irieie (Oct 5, 2012)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ nice. do you remember the yield?


That harvest was just under six ounces all top buds, 2 ounces of larf.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 5, 2012)

ive got a four hunna, people seem to be getting pretty badass results with these badboys


----------



## youngpablo (Oct 6, 2012)

Sorry if posted on wrong thread but hey guys ...about to to start my second grow with a four banger..gonna add a 600 later on when i switch to12/12..anywayz i have the regular magnetic mh&hps 400w w/ bulbs included... thing is ive used the bulbs a total of about 3 months each and i get a feeling that theyre doo-doo..can anybody recomend me some good if not the very best 400w bulbs ...thx in advance


----------



## irieie (Oct 6, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=eye+hortilux+400+watt+hps&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS459US459&aq=0&oq=eye+hortilux+4&sugexp=chrome,mod=3&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=eye+hortilux+400+watt+hps&hl=en&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS459US459&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=k3JwULLDF-Hi2QWj_4DoDA&ved=0CDgQsxg&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=c079778bac64bc12&biw=1280&bih=619


----------



## thatsmessedup (Oct 6, 2012)

most people will say the hortilux bulbs are the best


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 6, 2012)

hortilux is the best but when it comes to bulbs i say fuck it! and get the cheapest one


----------



## youngpablo (Oct 7, 2012)

Much appreciated


----------



## kane01 (Oct 7, 2012)

here my nirvanna bubbles autos under my 400hps


----------



## Masonan (Oct 9, 2012)

whatsup guys, Here is my grow at 1 week of flower. I am growing in a 2x4 tent. 3gal smart pots with FFOF soil. I kept them off nutrients in veg because i didnt want to overdo it (i know that ocean forest has plenty of nutrients for the first few weeks). But now I am slowly weening them onto my Roots Organics Buddha grow, Buddha Bloom, Trinity, HP2, HPK, & Amber Ice. 
I was happy to find a Thread for all the 400 Watt users on here.
peace everyone


----------



## thatsmessedup (Oct 9, 2012)

^^ looks great so far


----------



## ULMResearch (Oct 13, 2012)

2nd 400w harvest!

This time I yielded over 300 grams. 4 plants (2xWW, 2xPE - from G13 Labs) grown in 50/50 coco/perlite in 2 gal. smart pots. Used GH Lucas formula early in growth and switched to Dyna-Gro Bloom for flower. Only supplement I used was Dyna-Gro Pro-Tekt.

Before harvest:


During harvest:


Each one:


Hanging dry:


Some popcorn of each (ww - pe):


In the jars:


----------



## Masonan (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey ULM, nice lookin harvest! how big was your grow space with those 4 plants?


----------



## ULMResearch (Oct 13, 2012)

I used a 2x5 closet, so it was a bit cramped with 4 3 foot plants in there!


----------



## Masonan (Oct 13, 2012)

yeah I bet, I have 5 plants in a 2x4 tent right now and its sooo crowded already and its not even 2 weeks into flower. next grow i will definitely be trying a 2 plant scrog style grow.


----------



## Masonan (Oct 22, 2012)

c'mon people!!! keep this thread alive. lets see some DANK grown under 400w.
mine are 3 weeks in


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Nov 1, 2012)

Im going to be gettin my light turned on soon and ill tune in for sure will be my first I also have a 2x4 tent but I think I doing one for now! Im going to veg in a stealth cab I made with some t-12s then let her have her way


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 1, 2012)

My Stealth Cab sporting a 400W HPS Dual Spec Digi-Lux lamp, 2X125W CFL 2700K & 1X 20W UVB ....1X DYNA-FEM Royal Haze, 10L DWC, Canna nuits & Cha-Ching.....17.5oz dry !!    - ZTELTHY


----------



## UPdopeKing (Nov 1, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> View attachment 2394598
> 
> My Stealth Cab sporting a 400W HPS Dual Spec Digi-Lux lamp, 2X125W CFL 2700K & 1X 20W UVB ....1X DYNA-FEM Royal Haze, 10L DWC, Canna nuits & Cha-Ching.....17.5oz dry !!    - ZTELTHY


how long did you veg that? Im running a 400 watter in a simliar sized set up and was wondering if I should do 1 or 2 plants


----------



## Ra BiiGGa (Nov 3, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> View attachment 2394598
> 
> My Stealth Cab sporting a 400W HPS Dual Spec Digi-Lux lamp, 2X125W CFL 2700K & 1X 20W UVB ....1X DYNA-FEM Royal Haze, 10L DWC, Canna nuits & Cha-Ching.....17.5oz dry !!    - ZTELTHY


thats fckn nice. veg?


----------



## Ra BiiGGa (Nov 3, 2012)

ULMResearch said:


> I used a 2x5 closet, so it was a bit cramped with 4 3 foot plants in there!


how long did u veg for??


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 3, 2012)

Just got my 400 Watt CMH cant wait to fire it up!


----------



## tumorhead (Nov 3, 2012)

400w hps in the closet:View attachment 2397184 a week before: 

Started horizontally with 400w mh:


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 4, 2012)

UPdopeKing said:


> how long did you veg that? Im running a 400 watter in a simliar sized set up and was wondering if I should do 1 or 2 plants



I Vegged her for approx 2 Months ...I found that its possible (if you scrog) you can pull more weight with one giant plant than what is possible with 2 plants (upto 5oZ more with a single plant) - ZTELTHY


----------



## drdank50 (Nov 4, 2012)

Here we are with the girls. Afghan Kush x Skunk (WOS), Jock Horror (Nirvana), and Plush berry (just 1). I'm only running 1 of the plush berry since I've heard there are hermi issues. I have another clone I saved in the event this one takes a dive. Under lumatek 400 watts all 2 liter hempys with 1:3 vermiculite perlite


----------



## Hettyman (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok, so I have these little ladies squeezed under a 400w in 3x3 tent. The light is about 12" above the canopy, in a standard reflector, 15" floor fan for air flow, and 5" tube for exhuast. Temps are lovely and low, 20-22 centigrade.

Not quite enough room or light for these 8 plants. 3 Blue mystic, 8 weeks veg, lots of topping, and 5 Aurora Indica, topped once, a week before flip.

Here's my journal thread, i'm a bit lazy on it though 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/560120-learning-get-rotation-right-my.html


----------



## k3nz1387 (Nov 8, 2012)

heres a few pics from a while back under 400w osram son t plus... yield was 10 ounces after 10 days dry and 3 week cure. il try and snap some shots of my current grow when i get some time


----------



## themonkeyking (Nov 11, 2012)

That's a beauty!


----------



## themonkeyking (Nov 11, 2012)

I have heard good things about Plush Berry.. and also have heard about Hermies. These look beautiful, and Way to recycle!!! Love the containers.


----------



## themonkeyking (Nov 11, 2012)

Beautiful Beautiful.


----------



## drdank50 (Nov 12, 2012)

themonkeyking said:


> I have heard good things about Plush Berry.. and also have heard about Hermies. These look beautiful, and Way to recycle!!! Love the containers.


I heard about the plush hermi issue as well. That's why only running 1 clone first. I want to make sure it's all good before running 10 of them


----------



## craigarino (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## craigarino (Nov 16, 2012)

oops, sorry not real good with this computer shit!! This is my 400w system, only small, but fits down the side of our house. Its about 900mm wide, go into the first room wth all the controls, you can close first door, to open second door to keep it light proof, then into next room which is 900mm x 1200mm. Its pretty sweet, this is my third grow! I take cuttings second week of flower phase, then raise them in seperate room till main room is harvested, then stick cuttings straight in and switch them. The room has four pots, 2 x 400w's ( one sunpulse mh , and a sylvania hps) These photos are sixth week of flowering- i get an pound on average every two months (touch wood!) Mainly all the info has been from here- so thanks guys!! The pots of critical+ and back left corner is white widow!!!


----------



## craigarino (Nov 16, 2012)

oh, and its cyco nutrient in coco, run to waste system!!! The cyco is like twelve different bottles and a nightmare really but im a sucker for bells and whistles


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

how far from the canopy do you keep your gals? and how many gals do you fit under 1 400?


----------



## drdank50 (Nov 17, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> how far from the canopy do you keep your gals? and how many gals do you fit under 1 400?


I've got 20 gals under a 400 in 2 liters. They are about 6" away from the light.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

Im going to try to keep mine in the 6-8in range, and I also grow them big so I think 2 is good, but question is, if Im putting 2 under a 400, how many could I, or should I fit under a 600?


----------



## drdank50 (Nov 18, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> Im going to try to keep mine in the 6-8in range, and I also grow them big so I think 2 is good, but question is, if Im putting 2 under a 400, how many could I, or should I fit under a 600?


How big you growing them bro? What kind of tent do you have? I have a DR90 and can/will probably upgrade to a 600/400 dimmable.


----------



## drdank50 (Nov 18, 2012)

Here we go at 14 days flower. Stretch is about over almost. Plants are drinking 20 oz of water per 2 liter every other day. I have the lucas at 3/4th strength with Floralicious and Pineapple rush.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 18, 2012)

I veg them for around a month, and with seedling stage its around a month and a half of veg, they get about 3 ft tall and 2 ft wide and 1 or 2 ft other width here is my current grow:https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/582229-my-children-so-far-sorry.html


----------



## Masonan (Nov 18, 2012)

here are some of my lastest pics from my current grow. finally got to borrow a camera with a macro lens so there are some pretty cool shots from right after lights out. 

Kushberry:


Romulan:

hasplant:


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 18, 2012)

those are some really big buds for not being directly under the light, how did you pull that off?


----------



## bigrake (Nov 18, 2012)

Check my journal out got 64.5 grams off a short Ryder auto with a 400Watt hps. Pictures and all in journal. I'M new so not sure if that's good I think it is so I guess that's all that matters. Lol


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 18, 2012)

64.5 is tasty, especially if it was tucked away in the side and not under the light, but if it was only one plant under the light then not so good.... supposedly a good grower gets a gram per watt which is total bullshit sometimes, it should be a gram per watt per plant per amount of time spent vegging


----------



## bigrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I had 6 plants in the tent she was on the side but I'M Sureally it from me. I'M a newbie still trying new things and fucking plants up. Lol. I'll get there soon enough...


----------



## copohawk (Nov 19, 2012)

i am thinking if running 400 watter x 6 and run 12 dwc sites so 2 bucks pre light.. i will scrog each bucket.. veg for 2 weeks and then run into flower for 8 weeks.. running og fruit loops .. 

do you guys think thats enof time and enof light pre plant


----------



## copohawk (Dec 5, 2012)

any bud pics under 400"s ???


----------



## drdank50 (Dec 6, 2012)

38 days flower. It's getting to be a jungle:


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 10, 2012)

whats the strain doc?


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 10, 2012)

ill be starting a 400 hps run soon, ill join the club. read every page and this aint my 1st run. i am going to need about 6 zips a harvest. any tips or suggestions?!?!?


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 10, 2012)

drdank50 said:


> 38 days flower. It's getting to be a jungle:


fill us in on ur room and all the other good info. what u do?


----------



## drdank50 (Dec 10, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> fill us in on ur room and all the other good info. what u do?


Here I have 3 strains going at the moment (WOS afghan kush x skunk, nirvana jock horror, and TGA's plush berry). 20 2 liter hempy buckets with 1:3 parts vermiculite and perlite. They are being fed 3/4 strength Lucas (2 part GH) every other day and are consuming about 2.5 gallons with run off. I'm also adding cal/mag to account for using RO water. floralicious plus and pine apple rush for a sweetener. I vegged the clones for 2 weeks where they were at least 5-6". They've all almost tripled in size. The jock horror is by far the tallest of the bunch. It's quality smoke though and I ran that bean to fill in for the TGA males I ended up with. If I do a regular seed grow, I'll usually run 2 beans a strain and I'll supplement a spare fem to fill in my garden of I am unlucky with males.

Coming up next grow I'm going to run more plushberry (only running 1 clone ATM) and TGA's qrazy train (currently cloning the tops for sexing), and the June promo Cali Connection Blue dream haze.

I have a DR90 with a lumatek 250:400 watt dimmable. Solar max super hps bulb running on 400w super lumens. Temps range from 65F at night to 75F with the lights on. Air cooled hood super sun 2. My carbon filter is an HTG combo 170cfm/filter.


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 11, 2012)

nice bro and thanks! is this ur 1st time running this set up? if not,what do u usually pull from your set up? your doing the drbud aka drgreengenes set up?!?!


----------



## drdank50 (Dec 11, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> nice bro and thanks! is this ur 1st time running this set up? if not,what do u usually pull from your set up? your doing the drbud aka drgreengenes set up?!?!


Thanks man! This is the first time I am running a setup this big. Previously, I was using a DR40 with a 6 clone 150 watt sog . Little small, but it netted me 3 zips. This grow I'm looking to net about 10 zips. Will give me enough medicine to add to my strain collection and make some hash. 

Im following more of 420fied "come sog with me." Had the pleasure of working with Xare. He was sharing a lot of his grows with me and taught me well. I think next round I'm going to test out DocBud's OC+ hempy. I like just having to water plants instead of mixing soup, so I'll be on here for everyone to follow.


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 14, 2012)

nice man, wish u the best of grows. ur of to a tremendous start. keep us posted up on ur grow! +rep


----------



## thatsmessedup (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's my latest crop. 400 watt hps. I think it is Tahoe OG. It took a total of 61 days to flower. Total yield 5.5/Oz. 
day 19:

day 55:

Dry:


----------



## drdank50 (Dec 16, 2012)

showing off the power of the 400 watt HPS. Here are the girls now at 6 weeks (42 days)


Group Shot









Afghan Kush x Skunk (WOS)
















Jock Horror (Nirvana)
















Plush Berry - BCS Pheno (TGA)


----------



## thatsmessedup (Dec 16, 2012)

^^ fantastic!


----------



## doobiemizer (Dec 16, 2012)

dopeyG said:


> Hello fellow 400w users, Good to see we got our own thread. I a growing 4 purple kush plants under one 400w hps bulb. I vegged under cfl's for 6 weeks, then moved under 400w hps and switched to 12/12. I dont have a carbon filter at the moment, but that is my next project. Not sure if i wanna make one or buy one. Either way i want to buy an inline fan and i figure i might as well get the combo deal. Feel free to criticize.


 Nice grow dopeyG -- What size is the box, and how far is the canopy from the light , temps ? regards


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 16, 2012)

From my current grow:







And my favorite part, the Dyson bladeless oscillating fans


----------



## xmax (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's my 400w CMH kush/skunk plant @ bigining of week 9/Fl. I only use the HPS the first 30 days of flower. It's my 3rd grow. 
View attachment 2445036


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 16, 2012)

Love the spectrum those CMH put out. Kudos!


----------



## xmax (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks man, and yeah, if it's gotta be 400watts they're really bright compared to the same wattage HPS I think.


----------



## WattSaver (Dec 17, 2012)

xmax said:


> Thanks man, and yeah, if it's gotta be 400watts they're really bright compared to the same wattage HPS I think.


It's the White light that makes it seem so bright. Plus in most cases you don't need the bottom glass in the hood.

I don't know if I qualify here. I use 400w cmh but I have 2 bulbs in the hood. Here's the current, just one girl, kinda got skunked in the seed run 4 of 5 were boys. Maui Thunder day 31 


4 more wks and she should be fattened up fine


----------



## xmax (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks good! What hood/bulbs ? I have an open HTG fixture with one Philips Retro-White, and decent air movement. The plant responds well to it. So much so that I had to hang tie-lines for all the mains, so watch for that around week 9.
View attachment 2446580View attachment 2446589


----------



## WattSaver (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm running the Philips retro 100's. The hood is made by Control Wizards it's 24x24 and is able to mount up to 3 bulbs.
I can only hope to have to add more support for the heads. Looks like you did some early toppin' & training to get all those colas.


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 19, 2012)

anyone veg clones under 400? i need some big plants from clone


----------



## WattSaver (Dec 19, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> anyone veg clones under 400? i need some big plants from clone


My son uses a 400 for veg, so its done. It really depends upon what your grow set-up is. If you have the rm in both the veg rm and flower, then I say go for it.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2012)

i got a 400 on the way now.. bout to join in here  .... 3x3x72 400 watts.. any suggestions on how many plants, plan on vegging and flowering with it


----------



## thatsmessedup (Dec 20, 2012)

srh88 said:


> i got a 400 on the way now.. bout to join in here  .... 3x3x72 400 watts.. any suggestions on how many plants, plan on vegging and flowering with it


what is 3x3x72?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2012)

3ft x 3ft and 72 inches tall lmao sorry


Ordered: 1 DR90P Secret Jardin DR90 II $145.00
Ordered: 1 LK400 Lumatek 400W Digital Ballast HPS/MH 120V/240V Dimmable & Multi-Watt $130.00
Ordered: 1 HX66620 Hortilux Super HPS EN Lamp - 400W $57.00
Ordered: 1 SASC190 Sunleaves Articsun Plug N' Play $65.00
Ordered: 1 Duct23 Duct reducer 6-4"" $7.00
Ordered: 1 904165 Ducting with Clamps - 25' - 4"" $15.00

thats whats coming, i need to make a filter n grab a fan


----------



## FlightSchool (Dec 21, 2012)

Just got my 400W CMH installed in 2x3 room

This is right after first start up. Made a few flashes of bright purple and blue, It was pretty awesome to see


----------



## Rusty Shakelford (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess I better get in here.. I installed my 400w CMH Bulb about 3 weeks ago, and the girls seem to be loving it.. I was able to remove the Cool tube and can keep the bulb 6" - 8" off the Canopy This pic was taken a couple of days ago and still in my first week of stretch. I figure another week of stretch should fill in the screen nicely.



This was a 400w HPS Run a couple grows ago


----------



## FlightSchool (Dec 21, 2012)

Rusty Shakelford said:


> I guess I better get in here.. I installed my 400w CMH Bulb about 3 weeks ago, and the girls seem to be loving it.. I was able to remove the Cool tube and can keep the bulb 6" - 8" off the Canopy This pic was taken a couple of days ago and still in my first week of stretch. I figure another week of stretch should fill in the screen nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a 400w HPS Run a couple grows ago



I was curious about the height I could keep the light off the canopy, I have it air cooled (fan setting on low) I put my hand about 4" under the bulb and it was just fine. Right now I have it about a foot away, I guess I will be lowering it tonight.


----------



## Rusty Shakelford (Dec 21, 2012)

FlightSchool said:


> I was curious about the height I could keep the light off the canopy, I have it air cooled (fan setting on low) I put my hand about 4" under the bulb and it was just fine. Right now I have it about a foot away, I guess I will be lowering it tonight.


Yea, I get it as close as I can without burning or overheating everyone. When I got the CMH Bulb, I put it in the CoolTube I had and you could almost lay the light on the plants and they would not burn, but I wanted to take the Glass out of the equation and make sure the girls were getting all of what the light can put out, so I got an Open Wing Reflector that spans the entire width of the room and am able to get that bulb pretty close.

The bulb kinda freaked me out a bit cause it does not seem as BRIGHT as the standard MH or HPS, but I think its cause we are seeing the full spectrum and not just a few of the colors.


----------



## drdank50 (Dec 23, 2012)

7 weeks (49 days flowering)

Afghan Kush x Skunk (WOS)







Jock Horror (Nirvana)







Plushberry (TGA Subcool)


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2012)

drdank50 said:


> 7 weeks (49 days flowering)
> 
> Afghan Kush x Skunk (WOS)
> 
> ...


Dang from my angel its looking like plush could be your biggest yielder, nice work!


----------



## drdank50 (Dec 23, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Dang from my angel its looking like plush could be your biggest yielder, nice work!


Thanks Spliff. I agree the plush is fattening up nicely! This is great because the next run of this plush is under a 600 watt


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 23, 2012)

drdank50 said:


> Thanks Spliff. I agree the plush is fattening up nicely! This is great because the next run of this plush is under a 600 watt


Sounds good bro, i'll be keeping an eye out for that dank.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Dec 23, 2012)

srh88 said:


> 3ft x 3ft and 72 inches tall lmao sorry
> 
> 
> Ordered: 1 DR90P Secret Jardin DR90 II $145.00
> ...


Your set up is very similar to mine and I'm currently growing 4 plants in 3gal smart pots and it's a bit crowded. Next grow I think I'll use 3 5gal Smart pots.


----------



## liquidsun (Dec 29, 2012)

start with CFL's to 250w HPS then switched to 400w HPS they are 54 days old... 2 x Auto Seed's HiJACK 
lifetime: 70-80 days
2.3 GL pots
temp: around 26-28 C degree



almost all the leaves turned yellow, only the leaves around the buds are dark healthy green... Why it can be???Is it normal???


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 30, 2012)

liquidsun said:


> start with CFL's to 250w HPS then switched to 400w HPS they are 54 days old... 2 x Auto Seed's HiJACK
> lifetime: 70-80 days
> 2.3 GL pots
> temp: around 26-28 C degree
> ...


yea its normal. if you are following feeding right the drop in N plus the fact that its flowering is playing the part of the yellowing. dont worry


----------



## doubletake (Jan 9, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i got a 400 on the way now.. bout to join in here  .... 3x3x72 400 watts.. any suggestions on how many plants, plan on vegging and flowering with it


Hey man I just got about the same size tent I'm rocking a 400 in there too Im doing 5 one in the center 4 in the corners but with like only a week of veg time from 10 inch clones, so you could do like 4 5 or 9 with almost like no veg time 4 you would Need like 2 weeks veg time all just depends on what you would want to do


----------



## Trenton9claude (Jan 9, 2013)

*

Someone get this thread started... You all know its going to be fucking tight shit..






*


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 9, 2013)

give me 28 more days. my partner had to turn himself in for breaking into his own house. they gave him 30 days to serve. suxs thou we had 10 blue dream clones they all died. so we are going to plant some g13/hashplant, some monkey balls, and some chemdXawwXthe white..order some fem beans and ill have this thread popping.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

Been a couple years since ive loaded grow pics. ill continue to load more past grows here and there of various grows from dwc, drip, supersoil, promix etc... figured i would contribute, as i mostly lurk. 
barebulb 400 horti. 1st dwc grow. the chronic from ss. one topped, one not. very close to same yield. old cam, not very clear


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

DWC scrog 

hand bending to stimulate lower growth to even the canopy. veg tent made into a screen. defoliating and bending to scrog over a few days. flower in a week or more. they are growing an inch plus a day it seems





.


----------



## Relaxed (Jan 10, 2013)

nice pics. I see you kept the leaves green the entire grow. congrats...good reason for a good yield. Too much high nit. bloom crap that kills off the main leaves. Seabird guano works...A good grower is one who can keep em green as springtime/veg. all the way thru...


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 10, 2013)

yea you think so? im open to all ideas. actually about to start a thread relaxed and i want some insight from u there. do u like to read and see pics?


----------



## Relaxed (Jan 10, 2013)

title? sure many will help. where do you wanna start?


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 10, 2013)

nice. it will be the critical thinkers club...how about that.
1st topic will be something i was in an argument with someone lol or some people with. its an on going debate actually more opinionated probably then anything; but its of the topic of watts/lumens adding up; example do 7 42w really equal 294 watts or really just 42 w cfl or hid wise (2x400w really only = 400w). i can provide a really detailed document of someones grow about 70+ pages long and imo i think im on to something..

2nd topic would be a topic i brought up on a different community, got lots of great insight but would like some insight from other especially from my home community. matter of fact im helping someone with a grow and he brought up his plans for his grow; using 600w for veg and then 550 for flower. i have a theory that if u use lets say 200w for veg and the 100w for flower the chances you will get close to 100g for the all so wanted 1gpw goal you dig?


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 10, 2013)

ok well my shit weak looking at half of this but i started with 64w of cfl for first month n half off 3 bagseeds.....upgraded slowly over next month to 210w CFL now i have 4x2x5 tent and 400w HPS / MH sun system 2 and all 3 turned females luckily and i have 3 blue dream babies going 12/12 from seed 
View attachment 2475342View attachment 2475343View attachment 2475344View attachment 2475345 
they are scronny and stuff but its my first grow and i started with not enough light MG soil and pots to small i have bigger pots for next ones FFOF soil on way with 3 stage advanced nutrients


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 10, 2013)

My last run 7 spagsauce jars no veg got roots topped and strapped down Roots coco blend gh nutes first and last major defoliate.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Relaxed (Jan 10, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> nice. it will be the critical thinkers club...how about that.
> 1st topic will be something i was in an argument with someone lol or some people with. its an on going debate actually more opinionated probably then anything; but its of the topic of watts/lumens adding up; example do 7 42w really equal 294 watts or really just 42 w cfl or hid wise (2x400w really only = 400w). i can provide a really detailed document of someones grow about 70+ pages long and imo i think im on to something..
> 
> 2nd topic would be a topic i brought up on a different community, got lots of great insight but would like some insight from other especially from my home community. matter of fact im helping someone with a grow and he brought up his plans for his grow; using 600w for veg and then 550 for flower. i have a theory that if u use lets say 200w for veg and the 100w for flower the chances you will get close to 100g for the all so wanted 1gpw goal you dig?


1) your gettin a little deep for my exp. with these 2 questions. watts lums add up if they are all on the plant (2 x 42 =84. 2)It is an opinion so her goes....comparing cfl vs. hps alway go with the hps. Much easier to use and deeper pen...After a round or 2 you will want to spend as little time as possible with em cause you have a life unless its a job? I just add this, with experience I wouldnt get into the game unless you have a 400 hps or better. 250 hps for veg. min. but from experience a T5 for veg is super about $70 and will love it for veg. and can in a pinch flower http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-Supply-2-Foot-2-Lamp-PL-55-Tek-Lamp.asp . Trying to compare cfl single bulbs will bore you after a short period cause you constantly screwing with em. I dont recall ever seeing a grow with more watts/lums. in veg. the flower? You want your best light for at the very least the flower/final month-s for flower. hope that helps? On purpose more watts lums for vegs. then flower sounds a little backasswerds but if you wanna start a thread in the adv. area I am sure a commercial grower will reply if you dont drag out the info. too long...


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 10, 2013)

I saw it as a way to under achieve,beat the system whatever to hit a g a watt. My truck can get 1000 mpg if I push it.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 10, 2013)

lol hey i figured it happens outdoors with the sun...and look at the yields of outdoors compared to indoor


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2013)

srh88 said:


> 3ft x 3ft and 72 inches tall lmao sorry
> 
> 
> Ordered: 1 DR90P Secret Jardin DR90 II $145.00
> ...


y griega and critical jack
on left.. y griega front. blue widow back.. on plate, front right blue widow other 2 og kush
the tent.. finally found somewhere to put the black ops patch i got for pre ordering the game...


----------



## mr2shim (Jan 18, 2013)

My last grow...



6.5oz dry


----------



## jondamon (Jan 18, 2013)

mr2shim said:


> My last grow...
> 
> View attachment 2485327
> 
> 6.5oz dry


Nice looking plant. 

Can I ask why you had a screen in place and just let the plant grow through it?

Did you decide to SCROG and then change your mind?


J


----------



## mr2shim (Jan 18, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Nice looking plant.
> 
> Can I ask why you had a screen in place and just let the plant grow through it?
> 
> ...


I'm not understanding what you're saying. I didn't let the plant grow though it. I did the usually scrogging I always do, let the tops grow up 2-3" above the screen then pull them back under and move outward. It's a bad angle, the tops on her were almost all the same height.


----------



## drolove (Jan 18, 2013)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 2485052y griega and critical jack
> View attachment 2485053on left.. y griega front. blue widow back.. on plate, front right blue widow other 2 og kush
> View attachment 2485054the tent.. finally found somewhere to put the black ops patch i got for pre ordering the game...


looks like your off to a good start! and lol @ the stickers on your HUD 
cant wait to see these done!


----------



## jondamon (Jan 18, 2013)

mr2shim said:


> I'm not understanding what you're saying. I didn't let the plant grow though it. I did the usually scrogging I always do, let the tops grow up 2-3" above the screen then pull them back under and move outward. It's a bad angle, the tops on her were almost all the same height.


You have a different idea of SCROG to me. 

My idea of SCROG would have every one of those squares used up in your screen. 

Great looking plant though. 


J


----------



## drolove (Jan 18, 2013)

mr2shim said:


> I'm not understanding what you're saying. I didn't let the plant grow though it. I did the usually scrogging I always do, let the tops grow up 2-3" above the screen then pull them back under and move outward. It's a bad angle, the tops on her were almost all the same height.


would have pulled them a little further out in the scrog screen but looks great!


----------



## mr2shim (Jan 18, 2013)

jondamon said:


> You have a different idea of SCROG to me.
> 
> My idea of SCROG would have every one of those squares used up in your screen.
> 
> ...


Ah, well in that case we don't have a different idea of what scrog is. It didn't stretch like I was expecting it to and wouldn't have filled up the screen. I let it fill the screen in flower because I don't have the headroom to veg it until the screen is full then flower. It would undoubtedly overgrow the tent.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 18, 2013)

mr2shim said:


> Ah, well in that case we don't have a different idea of what scrog is. It didn't stretch like I was expecting it to and wouldn't have filled up the screen. I let it fill the screen in flower because I don't have the headroom to veg it until the screen is full then flower. It would undoubtedly overgrow the tent.


I get that from time to time, just when you think you understand the strain you've been doing for a while throws a curve ball at you. 



J


----------



## praiseodin (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey guys, thoughts on a 400w cooled with a 4/6 inch inline fan in a 3*3*2 foot grow cabinet like mine?
Too big to keep it cool and quiet? I'm in summer ATM and it gets pretty hot here, but it'll get cold again right after Sumner is done


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 19, 2013)

2 feet tall...??? way to small lol  n here is my babies growing a little since last pics under the 400w MH switched from HPS for crystals

Yes not the greatest pic n its about a day or 2 old but im lazy right now


----------



## Edgar9 (Jan 19, 2013)

mr2shim said:


> My last grow...
> 
> View attachment 2485327
> 
> 6.5oz dry



What a beautiful plant. I'd love to see a picture of her right before you harvested.

Is that scrog box cedar wood by any chance?


----------



## FR33MASON (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope you are all alright with a 430W grow being posted here.

This flowering area is 3' wide by 5' long with up to 7' of head room. I am using a 430W HPS. Also, I have a 4", 400 C.F.M. inline Tjerlund fan with rheostat control and a Carbon 'Phresh' filter and a filtered passive intake and (4) 6" fans circulate air all over. I use a living (Vermi-composting) soil and living (aquarium) water. 

Right now, I am growing from seed to find my first mothers so things are pretty wild. When I am on the hunt for a mother, I let the plants grow out as naturally as possible so to better understand the plant's nature and if it will be suitable for my style of grow. Aside from the normal under-pruning, I did top all the plants one week into flower. I was worried that one or more of the vortex would out grow even the 7' headspace. 
There are five Vortex and what was supposed to be a feminised Black Russian freebie is most definitely a fem Blueberry and a really sticky, fine smelling one at that. 
There is one Vortex that is a monster compared to the rest and stands at about 5-1/2' with three main colas which are about 8" - 10" in length each. 
One Vortex has a lemony smell and the rest have that pungent, skunky rotten fruity pooey smell...mmmmm lol!

Well here is a couple of pics for today which is day 42 in flower.

















Blueberry






Cheers and happy growing.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ that last one is looking like a keeper. trics on the fan leaves are a good sign


----------



## praiseodin (Jan 19, 2013)

Mcwhippin420 said:


> 2 feet tall...??? way to small lol  n here is my babies growing a little since last pics under the 400w MH switched from HPS for crystals
> 
> View attachment 2487262Yes not the greatest pic n its about a day or 2 old but im lazy right now


Sorry, its 3 foot wide by 3 foot high and 2 foot deep. i guess thats not really that much different lol
sounds like the 250w would be ideal then hey


----------



## 808killahz (Jan 20, 2013)

Sup guys! Heres my gdp and black widows in a 4x4 tent 400w hps. They are about 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## mr2shim (Jan 20, 2013)

Edgar9 said:


> What a beautiful plant. I'd love to see a picture of her right before you harvested.
> 
> Is that scrog box cedar wood by any chance?


1x2 I got from home depot


----------



## drolove (Jan 20, 2013)

as of last night. 5 days after flipping to 12/12. should be ready and mostly cured by 4/20.

View attachment 2488487


----------



## spenc96 (Jan 21, 2013)

AMazing man, any tips for a first timer?


----------



## drolove (Jan 21, 2013)

lol stay away from everything miracle grow except their perlite cause theres no difference there.
wait till soil drys almost all the way out before watering again. thats about it for general tips.
tired so i cant think of anything else really.


----------



## WattSaver (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's my last finish. New home built strain Maui-Wowie X Big Island Thunder. 3.5gal coco hempy bucket, OC+ nutes under dual 400W CMH


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 21, 2013)

spenc96 said:


> AMazing man, any tips for a first timer?


yup heres a tip do lots and lots of reading of how to grow, then read things of ur interest that you possible would be doing on your grow on the forums. before you ask questions you WILL find ur answer because someone has already asked, then after all that dont be afraid to ask questions.

whats ur set up going to be?


----------



## psilocybindude (Jan 21, 2013)

sandmonkey said:


> From my current grow:
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite part, the Dyson bladeless oscillating fans


Lol I've been trying to figure out a solution to my loud wall mounted oscillating fan for a while and i think you just gave it to me.


----------



## psilocybindude (Jan 21, 2013)

After seeing this i so want to work for them lol, 
[video=youtube;4WNcjkZ6d0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WNcjkZ6d0w[/video]


----------



## graab187 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a 400 watt hps in a small 4x3x8 room. I'm worried about the stretch when I flip my lights. I have 3 clones and the biggest one is 12 inches. The other two are about 8-10 inches they're pretty skinny and don't have much growth but I'm still worried about the space and stretch. When should I flip??


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 23, 2013)

8ft high room should be plenty unless u are dealing with some heavy sativa. how long u been vegging for and what size pots?


----------



## graab187 (Jan 23, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> 8ft high room should be plenty unless u are dealing with some heavy sativa. how long u been vegging for and what size pots?


Sorry gotta correct myself. I factored in how much the light will be hanging and how big it is etc. So in reality it's about 72inches so about 6ft. It's my closet. 

And the dispensary of course named all of the clones I got OG but we'll see what they really are. So far the growth all looks hybrid. Anyway, I'm in 1 gal pots right now but I'm transferring them into 5gals in a couple days. 

I picked up the clones about 2 weeks ago and they were just rooted when I grabbed them. So about 2 1/2 weeks old. Ill post a picture once I'm home from work to help out.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 23, 2013)

do some serious lst or topping to bush them out. that or fill up a screen with a scrog


----------



## drolove (Jan 23, 2013)

just do all of the above


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 23, 2013)

Won't need 5gal it took me yrs but just don't need it will add height as well. Ran 3 3gal last run got just under 8oz topped at show of 5th node and flowered.You want the largest evenly distributed area as close to light as possible. I'm trying to post a light chart so you can see the different values of light relative to distance. https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/2477346d1358006068-400-w-hps-distance-canopy-hps-light-distance-chart.jpg


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice work shim I think I read 6 oz that's one plant ? I've been going no veg forever avg. 2 oz per plant been considering a focused attempt to hit gram/watt next run using scrog. Had to give props I like that grow.


----------



## mr2shim (Jan 24, 2013)

herbbilly said:


> Nice work shim I think I read 6 oz that's one plant ? I've been going no veg forever avg. 2 oz per plant been considering a focused attempt to hit gram/watt next run using scrog. Had to give props I like that grow.


Yea it was one plant. Next grow I want to get at least 8oz.


----------



## graab187 (Jan 24, 2013)

herbbilly said:


> Won't need 5gal it took me yrs but just don't need it will add height as well. Ran 3 3gal last run got just under 8oz topped at show of 5th node and flowered.You want the largest evenly distributed area as close to light as possible. I'm trying to post a light chart so you can see the different values of light relative to distance. https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/2477346d1358006068-400-w-hps-distance-canopy-hps-light-distance-chart.jpg


so your saying i should just keep them in the 3 gals and let them do their thing. i topped a couple already but i thought in order for the buds to get FAT i needed a 5 gal. but your saying they will get too tall with the small space im using.

you dont veg your ladies out? you just do a bunch of small ones huh and scrog them?


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

3 gallon big enough,veg for another 6-10wks will need 5g and a lot more space and light. After many 5g harvests rootmass was not matching container and harder to manipulate. I grew 3 in 3g to 5th node topped before 12" and flowered. I don't have patience for "scrog" but I squash em down daily and tie em up with 18g thermostat wire weekly. This round I didn't go to 3 more like 1.5g but wanted these for herm flowers at end to cross my diesel so switched at 5 nodes,topped all in same day around 7". Your plants are prob 2-4wks older than my usual and 4-6 wks older than these.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## graab187 (Jan 24, 2013)

herbbilly said:


> 3 gallon big enough,veg for another 6-10wks will need 5g and a lot more space and light. After many 5g harvests rootmass was not matching container and harder to manipulate. I grew 3 in 3g to 5th node topped before 12" and flowered. I don't have patience for "scrog" but I squash em down daily and tie em up with 18g thermostat wire weekly. This round I didn't go to 3 more like 1.5g but wanted these for herm flowers at end to cross my diesel so switched at 5 nodes,topped all in same day around 7". Your plants are prob 2-4wks older than my usual and 4-6 wks older than these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn I should really flip my lights then. Im gunna give them 1 more week then flip the switch. I think I'd rather have them be too small than be too big and have space issues. Thanks man!


----------



## jela10 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are two G13 Pineapple Express's under a 400w Digilux HPS in a 2.5 x 4.5 tent,....little 2gal hempy buckets of "mapito" medium from Mapito USA with Canna Substra nutes (52 days). Flush in progress...


----------



## drolove (Jan 24, 2013)

jela10 said:


> Here are two G13 Pineapple Express's under a 400w Digilux HPS in a 2.5 x 4.5 tent,....little 2gal hempy buckets of "mapito" medium from Mapito USA with Canna Substra nutes (52 days). Flush in progress...
> View attachment 2495433View attachment 2495435View attachment 2495436View attachment 2495437


oh man.....Mmmm....have you ever had this strain before? its so delicious! im so jealous!


----------



## graab187 (Jan 24, 2013)

jela10 said:


> Here are two G13 Pineapple Express's under a 400w Digilux HPS in a 2.5 x 4.5 tent,....little 2gal hempy buckets of "mapito" medium from Mapito USA with Canna Substra nutes (52 days). Flush in progress...
> View attachment 2495433View attachment 2495435View attachment 2495436View attachment 2495437



DAMN those are huge for being in 2gals! my girls are all in 2 gallons right now but im gunna xfer the biggest one into a 5gal then leave the other two
those are really big for being in 2gals


----------



## graab187 (Jan 25, 2013)

jela10 said:


> Here are two G13 Pineapple Express's under a 400w Digilux HPS in a 2.5 x 4.5 tent,....little 2gal hempy buckets of "mapito" medium from Mapito USA with Canna Substra nutes (52 days). Flush in progress...
> View attachment 2495433View attachment 2495435View attachment 2495436View attachment 2495437


how long did you veg? how many inches were they when you flipped?


----------



## jela10 (Jan 25, 2013)

drolove said:


> oh man.....Mmmm....have you ever had this strain before? its so delicious! im so jealous!


Never had it, but I'm amazed by the growth and smell....it's got that tangerine sweetness when you touch it. What you see is minus 1/2lb of fan leaves during week 3. Had to thin them out quite bit. I'll do some shots on the trim-up. When these seeds sprouted, they were sooo tiny...I'm like thinking "what are those breeders doing at G13?". They took to max nutes right away....some PK13/14 in weeks 4-5 may be part of their success.


----------



## drolove (Jan 25, 2013)

jela10 said:


> Never had it, but I'm amazed by the growth and smell....it's got that tangerine sweetness when you touch it. What you see is minus 1/2lb of fan leaves during week 3. Had to thin them out quite bit. I'll do some shots on the trim-up. When these seeds sprouted, they were sooo tiny...I'm like thinking "what are those breeders doing at G13?". They took to max nutes right away....some PK13/14 in weeks 4-5 may be part of their success.


so far what ive gotten from g13 labs is amazing! really like the breeder so far. and ya i had that smell on mine too. thought it was more like grapefruit but ya one of those citrus plants. as far as taste goes its one of the best i think. heres a pic of one of my little buds under a digital microscope.


----------



## jela10 (Jan 27, 2013)

My 2 G13 PE Express's are down and drying.......nice little yield for 2 plants that were the smallest sprouts I ever saw from seed. Graab187, they were 30days in veg and &#8776;14" high when flipped.
View attachment 2499004View attachment 2499005View attachment 2499008


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 28, 2013)

jela10 said:


> My 2 G13 PE Express's are down and drying.......nice little yield for 2 plants that were the smallest sprouts I ever saw from seed. Graab187, they were 30days in veg and &#8776;14" high when flipped.
> View attachment 2499004View attachment 2499005View attachment 2499008


nice work man! what kind of set up u running lights and ish?!?!


----------



## cryptikpulse (Jan 28, 2013)

Just got my 400 watter, this is my third grow first two were outdoors. The previous two were disasters. Hopefully this will be my first successful grow. Right now I have my plants in my closet they're about a week old under flouro's. Planning to move them to my small tent in about a week. Right now I'm battling heat issues. Hopefully I'll resolve them before they're ready to move to their new home.
I've been reading this thread now for about a month. Still haven't caught up yet I jumped ahead (eager to join the club!) I've learned a lot already the pics and yields are inspirational. I'll post mine soon once they start doing something. Keep growing guys and gals 400w is the shit!


----------



## jela10 (Jan 28, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> nice work man! what kind of set up u running lights and ish?!?!


That's a 2.5' x 4.5' tent. I veg under T5's and flower under 400W Digalux HPS with a Lumatek adjustable wattage ballast set to "super lumens" and a Super Sun II hooded reflector. That ballast runs 130° at the heatsink so it sits outside the tent on a wire shelf.


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 28, 2013)

Impressive jella what do you use as base in res. w/mapito or is it straight one medium. Trying to get into hempy but info varies. Working with roots org. Soilless coco blend myself. No prob graab.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 30, 2013)

jela10 said:


> Here are two G13 Pineapple Express's under a 400w Digilux HPS in a 2.5 x 4.5 tent,....little 2gal hempy buckets of "mapito" medium from Mapito USA with Canna Substra nutes (52 days). Flush in progress...
> View attachment 2495436


Dirty fat Cola's. I'm impressed!!!(and jealous) if I can get budds anywhere near that with my 400, i'll be very happy.

I've only got one grow under my belt with a 400 (10 months CFL, 6 Months 250 HPS, 2 months 400), and that went horrible wrong. The plants stretched like made, despite only be 8-10" from bulb. Then I knocked the timer at week 4, to twelve and a half hours, for two weeks, addng to the stretch as they tried to re-veg, messed the budd up badly, and after fnding one seed at week 8, chopped them down, and put it down to a loss. got some ok smoking, fluffy budd, that is better then buying, but not happy.

However, my next attempt is looking much better, as you can see. What I have there are 5 Buddha Blue Cheese, and 1 Strawberry Cough from an unknown breeder. I grew them from seed under CFL for about 3 weeks, topped them 2 weeks ago, re-potted and put under 400w 10 days ago, flipped them Friday. They were growing well, short and bushy how I like them, but noticed how much space I had in my 3x3 tent not being used, and worse how much light was hitting the floor (what a waste of overpriced electricty). So yesterday I bought some cable/zip ties, threw some screws in the top of the pot and pulled the top 6-8 branches down a little on each plant.

After taking these pics, I saw them on the laptop and remembered seeing pics like this in my first year of growing and thinking "damn, dude got it down, must have been growing forever" yet here I am 20 months in, and finally getting it on the money

The last pic with the white fan at the front is before I put the ties on them


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 30, 2013)

drolove said:


> so far what ive gotten from g13 labs is amazing! really like the breeder so far. and ya i had that smell on mine too. thought it was more like grapefruit but ya one of those citrus plants. as far as taste goes its one of the best i think. heres a pic of one of my little buds under a digital microscope.
> 
> View attachment 2496177


My God that is sexy! Is that under a USB microscope, or something more expensive? Cos I need to be seeing my nuggets like that. Trying to hold my 60x scope steady is a nightmare


----------



## drolove (Jan 30, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> My God that is sexy! Is that under a USB microscope, or something more expensive? Cos I need to be seeing my nuggets like that. Trying to hold my 60x scope steady is a nightmare


yup 35 dollar usb microscope from amazon.com. still gotta hold it pretty steady but goes up to 400x and can take pics and vid. ive got some really cool pics way better than that of other stuff ive had. its a fun toy.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 30, 2013)

drolove said:


> View attachment 2496177


I was wondering if someone could enlighten me. what are the hair looking tricomes that are quite long. Also the stuff interweaving the trics? iv seen this when I had powdery mildew. thanks


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 30, 2013)

Just been having a look and can get one in the uk for about the same money, which is on a tilting stand, so my stoner shaky hands shouldn't be an issue. Have to wait a few weeks before I'll have earned the spare cash, but I won't have any budd to examine for a couple of months anyway, so no great loss 

PS - I am becoming increasingly annoyed that the RIU spell check does not recognise words like "budd" and "stoner"....I HATE having red lines under my writing...reminds me of being back at school.


----------



## drolove (Jan 30, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Just been having a look and can get one in the uk for about the same money, which is on a tilting stand, so my stoner shaky hands shouldn't be an issue. Have to wait a few weeks before I'll have earned the spare cash, but I won't have any budd to examine for a couple of months anyway, so no great loss
> 
> PS - I am becoming increasingly annoyed that the RIU spell check does not recognise words like "budd" and "stoner"....I HATE having red lines under my writing...reminds me of being back at school.


lol ya mine came with a stand too bud it really doesnt work for shit. i use mine without the stand actually because it actually makes it worse.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 30, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> PS - I am becoming increasingly annoyed that the RIU spell check does not recognise words like "budd" and "stoner"....I HATE having red lines under my writing...reminds me of being back at school.


its not riu... its your browsers fault.... ima techie by day . Just right click the squiggled word and add to dictionary. 

http://www.pcworld.com/article/192437/Add_Words_to_Firefoxs_SpellCheck_Dictionary.html


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 31, 2013)

Cheers for the heads up  ...I'm used to doing that on word processing but didn't technology had advanced that far that your web browser has it's own spell check dictionary...what a wonderful age we live in


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 31, 2013)

jela10 said:


> My 2 G13 PE Express's are down and drying.......nice little yield for 2 plants that were the smallest sprouts I ever saw from seed. Graab187, they were 30days in veg and &#8776;14" high when flipped.
> View attachment 2499004View attachment 2499005View attachment 2499008


all this from 1 400 watt light?


----------



## drolove (Jan 31, 2013)

this is where im at now. 2 weeks of 12/12 and that headband is already stinking 

View attachment 2505500View attachment 2505501


----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2013)

drolove said:


> this is where im at now. 2 weeks of 12/12 and that headband is already stinking
> 
> View attachment 2505500View attachment 2505501


 
critical jack and y griega day 20.. right behind ya buddy, and my tent is already stankin for only being in veg


----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 2506634View attachment 2506635
> critical jack and y griega day 20.. right behind ya buddy, and my tent is already stankin for only being in veg


nice! not gonna be able to get weed by 4/20 though


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 1, 2013)

Took a couple of ladies out today, so i could get one last good even watering before switching to bottom feeding. and thought I'd snap some pics while they were free from the chaos of the tent.

7 days after flip. The first pic is my Strawberry Cough, and the other 2 are both Blue Cheese


----------



## 808killahz (Feb 2, 2013)

Wat up... just a little update. Day 35 of flower....

View attachment 2508488

Mr nice black widow

View attachment 2508489View attachment 2508490

Kens gdp


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 3, 2013)

that black widow looks proper!


----------



## jondamon (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi guys. 

Just wanted to share my 400w setup. 

EQUIPMENT
Lumatek dimmable 400w
Sylvania grolux hps 400w
Adjust a wing enforcer medium reflector
CANLITE 600 6"
RVK150A2-E1 fan 480m3h
SMS SMART CONTROLER temp sensor fan speed
10L per day dehumidifier 
Oscillating fans. 

COCO with 20% perlite

NUTES
CANNA Aqua Vega
CANNA Rhizotonic 
CANNA PK1314
CANNA MONO Ca 
CANNA MONO Mg 
Potassium Silicat

Plants in the pics are just starting week 4 of 12/12. 




J


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 4, 2013)

Many many ladies are making up that canopy, it's hard to see...4,6,8?


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Many many ladies are making up that canopy, it's hard to see...4,6,8?


4x2ft plants. 

Here's a level canopy shot. 


J


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice. I always think it's a good sign when it's difficult to see the individual plants, means all the stems have reached up nicely, the trainings worked, and as little light as possible is wasted


----------



## jondamon (Feb 5, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Nice. I always think it's a good sign when it's difficult to see the individual plants, means all the stems have reached up nicely, the trainings worked, and as little light as possible is wasted


Exactly my point. 

These clones had 3weeks veg, topped during this time and I selected 4 stems to grow everything from. During the transition from veg to flower I tied the leaders to the bamboo in a little LST type training. This was just to promote a little secondary branching. Those bamboo canes rise out of the pots by 2ft so my plants aren't even quite 2ft tall. I'm expecting anything around 3oz per plant. BUT I'm trying to beat the suppliers average of 4.4oz per plant under 400w. It's going really well and based on formation at day 26 of 12/12 he thinks I may smash his average. 

I always expect the worst but hope for the best. Minimum to keep me happy and make it worthwhile is 2oz per plant. I could probably chop now and get that from them. Lol. 



J


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 5, 2013)

That is pretty much exactly what I planned to do with my 6 plants, but decided to pull the top 4 down a little, and make each plant have a a flatter even canopy as the shorter stems grew up in the middle. Really happy with it, my first real attempt at "planned" training. Toyed with it before, but never this well. Either way it seems to be working cos I have the earliest proper budd sights in my growing experience...8 days after turning 12/12!!! I'll throw some pics up tomorrow cos I just can't believe it!! I think this is becuase low heat and a flat canopy means I can keep all tops 6-14" from the bulb itself, and temps, humidity, and nutes seem to be spot on.

Really, 3 per plant, so around 12 in total?? That's reassuring, cos i'm new to HPS, and after some nightmare genes and timer issues on my first 400 grow, I was hoping for big things, and would have been more then happy with 1.5 each from my 6 (9 total), which I recon would have been about the same height if I hadn't really tied em down. I recently harvested 3 plants under my 250. and got 32-36 from each, and could have fitted another one in there, had I kept another clone, and that was a lower yielding strain (but it tasted so good, ppl started chain smoking for the taste alone.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 5, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just wanted to share my 400w setup.
> 
> ...



what a wonderful even cannopy.


----------



## 808killahz (Feb 7, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> that black widow looks proper!


Thanks! She looks even better right now....


----------



## Carlton420 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have been away for a while and have never used the forums, I usually go to the live chat.. So I hope I'm doing this correctly. I have 400w MH (Growing) & 400w HPS (Flowering) bulbs that I use. I don't have the best space but I use what I have and make the best of it . 

Watch in HD![video=youtube;dBYw5lQUlNU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBYw5lQUlNU[/video]


It's my first video that was just made today so please like, comment, and subscribe to see the progress from start to finish.. Support your fellow Rollitup members! Attitude Seedbank Discount code: 420 (Currently works)


----------



## drolove (Feb 7, 2013)

Carlton420 said:


> I have been away for a while and have never used the forums, I usually go to the live chat.. So I hope I'm doing this correctly. I have 400w MH (Growing) & 400w HPS (Flowering) bulbs that I use. I don't have the best space but I use what I have and make the best of it .
> 
> Watch in HD![video=youtube;dBYw5lQUlNU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBYw5lQUlNU[/video]
> 
> ...


nice! go to the grow journal section and start a thread for you vidoes and start a grow journal. would love to follow along and watch how your grow turns out. i was thinking about using that small hydro unit once but i was told there wasnt enough room for 6 plants root systems.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 8, 2013)

Just thought I'd throw a couple of pics of the girls at the start of week 5 of 12/12. 



J


----------



## firelane (Feb 8, 2013)

Three querkle plants under 430w with a few cfl's supplementing. View attachment 2517040View attachment 2517041


----------



## prosperian (Feb 8, 2013)

1- 400w cool tube, 2X3 closet with AK47 and Pineapple Express. 4th week flower. first grow setup working well.

light is not a problem.

View attachment 2517056View attachment 2517058View attachment 2517059View attachment 2517057


----------



## drdank50 (Feb 8, 2013)

firelane said:


> Three querkle plants under 430w with a few cfl's supplementing. View attachment 2517038View attachment 2517040View attachment 2517041


Looks very similar to the Qrazy Train I have going at the moment. How much stretch did these girls have? Seems like flipping them to 12/12 did nothing as far as stretch.


----------



## firelane (Feb 8, 2013)

They stretched for about two weeks. Nothing too crazy, but the pheno that started short and fat(I think urkle pheno), ended up stretching a little more a in flower. I vegged on 24/0, I don't know if that affects stretch? Also I didn't see a pistil until two weeks after switching light schedule and on one plant 3 weeks. But they prob tripled in size from when I switched to 12/12, but the stretch didn't start until about three weeks in.


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 8, 2013)

12/12 5 weeks sour diesel being violated by la con herms 9 week clone to flower.


----------



## caligreenzzz (Feb 8, 2013)

Week 3 of flowering


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 8, 2013)

^^ sorry if you already said but how many plants and what kind of medium? that looks phenomenal!


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 8, 2013)

My 400w mh/hps cooltube's ariving on 2/12/13!! I'll be in here soon!


----------



## drolove (Feb 8, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> My 400w mh/hps cooltube's ariving on 2/12/13!! I'll be in here soon!


your in here now! 
but sweet! sounds like fun times ahead!


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 9, 2013)

drolove said:


> your in here now!
> but sweet! sounds like fun times ahead!


Haha, that's fair. and hell yeah, lets hope i dont fuck it up!


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Haha, that's fair. and hell yeah, lets hope i dont fuck it up!


im sure you'll be fine


----------



## Carlton420 (Feb 9, 2013)

Drolove, Thanks . I am making one right now. The name of this system is Emily's Garden. If it couldn't hold 6 plants roots it wouldn't be made for 6 plants. I am only doing 3 however cause me, my gf, and my uncle all love smoking and testing new strains from Attitude seedband LOL!!! So we figure why not create a youtube and record all of it for entertainment. There will be many more videos of Smoke outs and more . Don't forget to follow my Journal.


----------



## caligreenzzz (Feb 9, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ sorry if you already said but how many plants and what kind of medium? that looks phenomenal!



thanks bro, i appreciate it...im using FFOF, and there are 6 plants in my tent, 4 purple kush, 1 venom og, 1 girl scout cookie....check out my journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/603184-purple-kush-grow-400w-hps.html


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Carlton420 said:


> Drolove, Thanks . I am making one right now. The name of this system is Emily's Garden. If it couldn't hold 6 plants roots it wouldn't be made for 6 plants. I am only doing 3 however cause me, my gf, and my uncle all love smoking and testing new strains from Attitude seedband LOL!!! So we figure why not create a youtube and record all of it for entertainment. There will be many more videos of Smoke outs and more . Don't forget to follow my Journal.


well yes 3 plants in general but cannabis has quite the extensive root system. wouldnt veg them for too long in there if i were you but ill follow your journal for sure.


----------



## noob78 (Feb 9, 2013)

Day 26 Flower Lemon Alien Dawg


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

nice! looking frosty!


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 9, 2013)

noob78 said:


> Day 26 Flower Lemon Alien Dawg
> View attachment 2518557View attachment 2518559


crazy frosty.. what nutes?


----------



## noob78 (Feb 10, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> crazy frosty.. what nutes?


Flora Nova Bloom only.


----------



## 808killahz (Feb 10, 2013)

Week 6 in the books... getting close...



Black widow



Gdp


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

hi lads an chicks got a 400 so will be joining the club soon with loads of good pics,good to be here,just need to get the 250 down lol


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 13, 2013)

View attachment 2523076View attachment 2523077

Finally, got my 400w! Gonna finish up this run with my new hps, then i'll be starting 1 x dinafem white widow, 1 x reserva privada sour kush, & 1 x DNA la confidential under a 400w MH.. Wish me luck!


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 24, 2013)

Sour 6wks 12/12 one week pinned down by herms.


----------



## drolove (Feb 24, 2013)

herbbilly said:


> Sour 6wks 12/12 one week pinned down by herms.


damn sorry to hear that. think its about that time for me to post some new pics too. buds are starting to fill in finally. later


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 24, 2013)

Did it on purpose wanted beans and I'm anti social


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 24, 2013)

Did it on purpose wanted beans and I'm anti social


----------



## graab187 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZWW1GOqYa80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWW1GOqYa80[/video]


my little closet grow check em out!!! day 19


----------



## drolove (Feb 24, 2013)

yuck hermie beans


----------



## Autogrown (Feb 27, 2013)

Jumping in here, Joined the 400W club. Got a DR90II humming away in a 1 bedroom apartment, so far so good. Here is what I am working with.

5 Beans: Two unknown from some bud, One World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder, Pyramid Auto Pipi, and Auto Berry Ryder Automatic. The autos are feminized.
5 gal nursery pots with Sunshine Mix #4, mixed with a bit of schultz potting soil that I had left over.
Secret Jardin DR90 grow tent.
Sunleaves Windtunnel 6"
OdorX 400+cfm carbon filter
Digital 400W ballast with MH and a Gavita HPS bulb
Holland Secret Nutes: Micro, Grow, Bloom, Super B+, and Ton O Bud. PH Down, and I am using old school limus paper and liquid test kit from GH.
City Water left overnight

I am into day 21 but the pipi is a week behind in sprouting. Got the temps under control for the most part. Got a Grow Journal on here too. View attachment 2545313View attachment 2545314View attachment 2545315View attachment 2545316


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 27, 2013)

this is back from when i was running my 400, been using the 250w recently but my next upcoming run will be back on the 4!


----------



## drolove (Feb 27, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> this is back from when i was running my 400, been using the 250w recently but my next upcoming run will be back on the 4!


very nice!


----------



## drolove (Feb 27, 2013)

________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## mr2shim (Feb 27, 2013)

drolove said:


> View attachment 2545441
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________


Absolutely beautiful. I hope this LSD I'm growing turns out to be that nice.


----------



## drolove (Feb 27, 2013)

mr2shim said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I hope this LSD I'm growing turns out to be that nice.


thanks! and im sure it will man.
i got some non hps pics of each of them i just posted in my journal in my sig if you wanna check it out.


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks good how bout a point of reference in pics?


----------



## drolove (Feb 28, 2013)

herbbilly said:


> Looks good how bout a point of reference in pics?


me? click the link in my sig and go to the last page. i posted non hps pics of each plant individually.


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 28, 2013)

It's not the light, a commonly seen object placed near plant for size reference. Look great just curious.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's mine. Delahaze day 25. I tied them down today before the scrog begins!


----------



## drolove (Feb 28, 2013)

herbbilly said:


> It's not the light, a commonly seen object placed near plant for size reference. Look great just curious.


ah i gotcha. i thought you wanted a point of reference as to which strains were where. ill see what i can do about taking a pic here in a bit with something you would know the size of.


----------



## drolove (Feb 28, 2013)

herbbilly said:


> It's not the light, a commonly seen object placed near plant for size reference. Look great just curious.


each cube is 1.5 inches. 6.5 weeks since switching to 12/12.


----------



## Blntsmk3 (Mar 1, 2013)

These are mine, under a 400 watter, vegged under the same HPS ballast with a 400 watt MH bulb. Vegged them for around 40 days and then flipped them. They've been flowering for almost 6 weeks now. I used Espoma organic Plant tone and Garden tone to veg, and then Holly tone for early flowering and then Beastie Bloomz to the end starting week 3 of flowering and cha ching the last 2 weeks. then a flush for the 9th week and then I haven't decided if I wanna leave it in the dark to see if that trick works or just chop it.....Either way. I'm damn glad I dropped the 100 bucks for the 400. I was using 5 cfl's before this and it's a WORLD of difference!

Happy growing fellas!


----------



## drolove (Mar 1, 2013)

Blntsmk3 said:


> These are mine, under a 400 watter, vegged under the same HPS ballast with a 400 watt MH bulb. Vegged them for around 40 days and then flipped them. They've been flowering for almost 6 weeks now. I used Espoma organic Plant tone and Garden tone to veg, and then Holly tone for early flowering and then Beastie Bloomz to the end starting week 3 of flowering and cha ching the last 2 weeks. then a flush for the 9th week and then I haven't decided if I wanna leave it in the dark to see if that trick works or just chop it.....Either way. I'm damn glad I dropped the 100 bucks for the 400. I was using 5 cfl's before this and it's a WORLD of difference!
> 
> Happy growing fellas!
> 
> ...


looks good and i hear you on that cfl to 400 lol. i dont see why people use cfls other than in conjunction with hid lights.
and are you talking about the depriving them from light the last couple weeks? cause ive done that and it does work. not sure if it works on all stains though. imagine it would.


----------



## prosperian (Mar 1, 2013)

*Love my 400w*

DAY 44 FLIP


----------



## drolove (Mar 1, 2013)

hell ya some nice fat nugs there!


----------



## prosperian (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks. Good light makes a difference in my grow. Still have several weeks to fatten them up some more!


----------



## robbiek312 (Mar 1, 2013)

ive got three grand daddy purps under my 400w barely over 5 weeks since flip.


----------



## 541badfish (Mar 1, 2013)

Kotton Kandy Kush 29 days since flip


----------



## Blntsmk3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Man, I always wonder how you guys get such fat ass buds....I wonder if it has anything to do with me scrogging....I think I'm going to start looking into an organic/hydro hybrid. Something where I can feed organically with my espoma dries in the pot, but still allow the water roots to hang into a dwc bucket.....idk, just pontificating. THat Kotton Kandy is looking dericious Badfish!


----------



## drolove (Mar 4, 2013)

my chernobyl turning pink towards the end of its days.
View attachment 2553967View attachment 2553968


----------



## herbbilly (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks man that really makes me crazy. Huh same cubes sour 8wks 12/12


----------



## Mr Roboto (Mar 9, 2013)

Thought I'd chime in here......400 watt eye hortilux hps, 4 inch can fan and ducting (for now), can 33 filter, 1 passive 4 inch intake, 1 intake with 4 inch duct booster fan, 1 small clip fan blowing over plants and 1 medium fan under plants blowing up. Also I have the fan pulling through the hood with a vent filter fitted onto an adjustable elbow into the filter......Nice and cool with no smells coming out the tent when closed but when tent is open thats a whole different story!

pics at 41 days flower 
2 chem 4's
2 Original diesel (headband)
2 Tahoe og's (clone only)

View attachment 2561103


----------



## thatsmessedup (Mar 9, 2013)

Iv posed this in the 12/12 from seed thread and my own thread but I want to spread the bud love and post up in one of my favorite threads the 400watt club. Here are just a few pics. The rest are here https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/629986-harvested-double-blue-dream-400w.html#post8761813.

Total Weight is a little over 10.5oz

View attachment 2561159View attachment 2561154View attachment 2561152


----------



## drolove (Mar 9, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> Iv posed this in the 12/12 from seed thread and my own thread but I want to spread the bud love and post up in one of my favorite threads the 400watt club. Here are just a few pics. The rest are here https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/629986-harvested-double-blue-dream-400w.html#post8761813.
> 
> Total Weight is a little over 10.5oz
> 
> View attachment 2561159View attachment 2561154View attachment 2561152


very nice looks like you got a pretty good yield!


----------



## ado911 (Mar 10, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> Iv posed this in the 12/12 from seed thread and my own thread but I want to spread the bud love and post up in one of my favorite threads the 400watt club. Here are just a few pics. The rest are here https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/629986-harvested-double-blue-dream-400w.html#post8761813.
> 
> Total Weight is a little over 10.5oz
> 
> View attachment 2561159View attachment 2561154View attachment 2561152


Wowowow 10.5 oz off two plants that's great. You have such fat colas!


----------



## 541badfish (Mar 28, 2013)

Kotton Kandy kush 56 days since flip only 2 or 3 weeks to go soooooooo excited


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 28, 2013)

where is the double blue dream from???


----------



## thatsmessedup (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ cali gold genetics


----------



## Xrangex (Mar 28, 2013)

Big ones chronic, smaller one in white bucket is white widow two seedlings in orange pot are bagseed. first go with the 400w 
View attachment 2591438


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Mar 28, 2013)

Past december. 1st harvest. 5.5oz strain unknown. took 3 clones of some bag seed I was growing out doors.


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 29, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Big ones chronic, smaller one in white bucket is white widow two seedlings in orange pot are bagseed. first go with the 400w
> View attachment 2591438


Looking good...did you run out of soil when you were filling those pots up


----------



## mr2shim (Mar 29, 2013)

8 days into 12/12


----------



## motodude105 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of my Barney's Farm Red Dragons. They are about 5 weeks into flower. I am growing in a 3x2x5 grow tent with 400 watt yield master II. They are both in 3 gallon grow bags with roots organics soil. I am using the floranova grow and bloom nutrients and supplementing with rapid start, liquid koolbloom, floralicious plus, florablend, magi cal and flora nectar. I will be using the dry koolbloom during week 8 of flower before starting to flush. This is my first grow, so I've been learning as I go. I topped both plants after a month of veg. from seed. I lollipopped at about 6 weeks, then switched into flower at around week 7.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Apr 3, 2013)

^^ lookin good there!


----------



## Xrangex (Apr 3, 2013)

tusseltussel said:


> Looking good...did you run out of soil when you were filling those pots up


Haha that's exactly what happened


----------



## motodude105 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 4, 2013)

still looks great though, I have one now that I ran out of soil on so it looks similar, amazing how small a 5 gal pot gets when it's not filled up all the way


Xrangex said:


> Haha that's exactly what happened


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 4, 2013)

lookin good, going to dump a few pics of that mainline I have going soon. probably in a couple weeks when the buds really start fattening up, 1 main lined for 8 under a 400w in a 2.5x3 room


mr2shim said:


> 8 days into 12/12
> 
> View attachment 2591987


----------



## Dameon (Apr 4, 2013)

Just wanted to show off my two 400w HPS lights. I have autos, regs and fems all in the same grow. *Crunch*

View attachment 2600838View attachment 2600839View attachment 2600840View attachment 2600845


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been itching to get back on the 400 and she is now on! power plant MH bulb and a sunmaster dual spec HPS for flowering.

2 weeks from sprout today. In that 2 weeks they have been under a 250w MH, they have just been pinched and will soon be tieing them bitches down. back left is a fem ch9 seeds blue lemon thai and the other 3 are NL x BB from WOS.

will update in here as i go!


----------



## Xrangex (Apr 11, 2013)

White Widow
View attachment 2611729
All of them
View attachment 2611730
Chronic
View attachment 2611731
The Closet...
View attachment 2611732


400w kicks the 150w's ASS


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 16, 2013)

Cannalope Kush day 44. 24" tall Hello, I was going to wait until I had my lights and backdrop set up but all my equipment is up at my other house and I am a lazy stoner. So as the title says this is a Cannalope Kush freebie from DnA genetics. this is my first mainlign attempt and was meant to be 8 but 1 broke off when she was young. I rushed her into flower a little soon so I am comming to the party with my cooler half full at 24" from the soil line, the next run should be much better. Believe it or not she was vegged under 2-26w cfls because thats how I roll, she was flowered under a 400w in a 2.5'x2.5' space. She fills the whole width of the room but next runI will let her get a bit taller
Have a dank day.​


----------



## thatsmessedup (Apr 16, 2013)

^^ your leaves are so healthy!


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 16, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ your leaves are so healthy!


Healthy leaves = healthy plants. Stopped feeding last watering and expect to finish in about 2.5 weeks should start to fade next week to end her life with her healthy fall colors...:
Edit: I've decided to feed here once more


----------



## Xrangex (Apr 17, 2013)

tusseltussel said:


> Cannalope Kush day 44. 24" tallHello, I was going to wait until I had my lights and backdrop set up but all my equipment is up at my other house and I am a lazy stoner. So as the title says this is a Cannalope Kush freebie from DnA genetics. this is my first mainlign attempt and was meant to be 8 but 1 broke off when she was young. I rushed her into flower a little soon so I am comming to the party with my cooler half full at 24" from the soil line, the next run should be much better. Believe it or not she was vegged under 2-26w cfls because thats how I roll, she was flowered under a 400w in a 2.5'x2.5' space. She fills the whole width of the room but next runI will let her get a bit taller
> Have a dank day.​



Seriously amazing man, is that the shit you grew under the 26w?

EDIT: Haha, that shit looks so good i didnt even read the post above.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Apr 19, 2013)

Be patient about blessing the world with your tatooed convictions [this is a reminder to myself as well....lol


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 20, 2013)

Just ordered my 400w cooltube...again. Going to be nice to get back to the good times. Yay..


----------



## Skilz (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's my set-up 400 watt HPS mag bal from HTG


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 21, 2013)

Skilz said:


> Here's my set-up 400 watt HPS mag bal from HTG


Looks like you have all the basic necessities in there, but you need to move the ozone gen. Ozone is terrible for plants and you. You dont want that right next to your head while your tending your girls, and definetly not in the same room as your grow. There are several threads and documentations on ozone safety that can help you place that CAP1 better. Otherwise, looks like you're off to a great start. Consider running a carbon filter in your room and the ozone directly outside of it.


----------



## jrainman (Apr 21, 2013)

View attachment 2625632well since I am a 400w guy here is my temp setup for my first ever grow


----------



## mr2shim (Apr 21, 2013)

32 days into 12/12


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Apr 22, 2013)

What size tent/light?


mr2shim said:


> 32 days into 12/12
> 
> View attachment 2625910View attachment 2625911


----------



## mr2shim (Apr 22, 2013)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> What size tent/light?


20"x36"x60"


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Apr 22, 2013)

What size are your harvests usually?


mr2shim said:


> 20"x36"x60"


----------



## mr2shim (Apr 22, 2013)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> What size are your harvests usually?


5-7 oz. I tend to not grow high yielding strains or at least end up with a "low" yielding pheno. Others have gotten a lot more with a similar setup.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 24, 2013)

2 weeks growth under the 400 since my last post and 4 weeks old today ... flipped the light a few days ago and will be switching bulbs as soon as i see some flower building!
only half strength grow feed used up to now and each plant has had only had 2 feeds each in the entire 4 weeks.
here are some pics leading up to today... 2 weeks growth. 

the plant that's top left in the last picture was a mutant looking seedling that i was considering throwing but was talked into keeping it and is noticably smaller than the rest but she pulled it around. here she was as a baby bottom left


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 25, 2013)

great work everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 25, 2013)

My 400 showed up today!


----------



## CPmass (Apr 28, 2013)

Still 3-4 weeks from harvest, but here's a couple teasers. 
400w MH & HPS: Blue Cheese


----------



## montanachadly (Apr 28, 2013)

You can get those lines out of the pictures under your light by putting a pair of sunglasses infront of the camera lens. Just a little pointer to get the lines out of the pics. 



The2TimEr said:


> 2 weeks growth under the 400 since my last post and 4 weeks old today ... flipped the light a few days ago and will be switching bulbs as soon as i see some flower building!
> only half strength grow feed used up to now and each plant has had only had 2 feeds each in the entire 4 weeks.
> here are some pics leading up to today... 2 weeks growth.
> 
> the plant that's top left in the last picture was a mutant looking seedling that i was considering throwing but was talked into keeping it and is noticably smaller than the rest but she pulled it around. here she was as a baby bottom left View attachment 2629676


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 29, 2013)

montanachadly said:


> You can get those lines out of the pictures under your light by putting a pair of sunglasses infront of the camera lens. Just a little pointer to get the lines out of the pics.


cheers for the tip fella! i normally take my photos right as the light is warming up, nothing worse then those lines!

last nights pic.. HPS bulb goes in today!


----------



## taksr420 (Apr 30, 2013)

wheres the best place online to buy a good 400w hps mh kit ? 
under 200$


----------



## Xrangex (Apr 30, 2013)

taksr420 said:


> wheres the best place online to buy a good 400w hps mh kit ?
> under 200$


http://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 30, 2013)

I got mine on ebay for $140. Came with everything. Light timer, pulley's, and both bulbs.


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 30, 2013)

htgsupply has always been good to me if the internet is the route you want to take.


----------



## jela10 (May 3, 2013)

DNA Sharksbreath during week 7 of flower cycle. Digilux 400W HPS with Lumatek digital ballast.
View attachment 2641638View attachment 2641639View attachment 2641640View attachment 2641641View attachment 2641642


----------



## 4betshove (May 3, 2013)

What kind of tent? (never mind just checked it out) looking nice!


----------



## The2TimEr (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 2644989
1 week since my last post


----------



## CPmass (May 6, 2013)

Blue Cheese day 47 of 12/12


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 9, 2013)

My Kush Berry Under 400 Watt Light 55000 Lumens ... Love The Results ..


----------



## The2TimEr (May 10, 2013)

beautiful those are, green to the end and some mighty looking fruit if i do say . are they in soil LAX?

5 days on for the NL x BB. 1 week 5 days i think since i seen the first hairs. 
wishing i'd vegged a tad longer now but they're sure happy enough. 
the plant back right was a runt of a sprout and has haulted in growth somewhat, flower formation dosn't seem affected so she could be a special pheno.

View attachment 2651009


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> beautiful those are, green to the end and some mighty looking fruit if i do say . are they in soil LAX?
> 
> 5 days on for the NL x BB. 1 week 5 days i think since i seen the first hairs.
> wishing i'd vegged a tad longer now but they're sure happy enough.
> ...


Thanks & Yes... They are in Fox Farm Ocean Forest Soil .. pics were taken a few days B4 Harvest ... are yours In Soil? .. they look Great... I see some Fat colas in the near future


----------



## Dogma127 (May 11, 2013)

That's pretty awesome, I'm trying to get started so I joined this forum to get some tips . I'm getting ready to do my first grow with three 400 watt hps . But having trouble trying to figure out how to get the maximum yield I can so i can make some money to get a better set up. Also having trouble trying to figure out which seeds to buy . Someone please help me.


----------



## Dogma127 (May 11, 2013)

That's so cool , way to go.


----------



## bigbaby420 (May 11, 2013)

Dogma127 said:


> That's so cool , way to go.


if u want best yield get to scrogging choose 3 strains that u prefer and willflower at the same time.. and get 30 gallon buckets I used totes 65liter veg for 6 weeks fill out each screen 75% then flower keep temps at about 78and u can easily pull a lb off your one hps but that's with perfect conditions and correct training.. its all about maximizing the light coverage with budistes


----------



## The2TimEr (May 11, 2013)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Thanks & Yes... They are in Fox Farm Ocean Forest Soil .. pics were taken a few days B4 Harvest ... are yours In Soil? .. they look Great... I see some Fat colas in the near future


FFOF does look a very good soil, i'm from the UK and we don't have that here. 
thanks man! mine are in a UK made soil called plant magic + ... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plant-Magic-Plus-Soil-Supreme-50L-/160465581033?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item255c7e73e9

my first time using the soil and so far, very rapid growth and healthy enough it seems, although i lost the bottom fan leaves from a few of them but seem to have it under control now.


----------



## GanjaHome (May 11, 2013)

berrybomb 29 days 12/12

View attachment 2652664View attachment 2652681View attachment 2652695View attachment 2652716View attachment 2652717View attachment 2652738View attachment 2652739View attachment 2652741


----------



## mr2shim (May 11, 2013)

loving the new camera!


----------



## GanjaHome (May 11, 2013)

mr2shim said:


> loving the new camera!


Thanks bro! u gave me the motivation to get it lol my iphone was giving very bad quality pics


----------



## SniperFrog (May 12, 2013)

I just set up this bad boy and Ive got another one in the mail.
View attachment 2653790View attachment 2653791View attachment 2653792


----------



## tusseltussel (May 13, 2013)

looks like you have a lot of work to do before putting lights up, don't get ahead of yourself.


SniperFrog said:


> I just set up this bad boy and Ive got another one in the mail.
> View attachment 2653790View attachment 2653791View attachment 2653792


----------



## rastadr (May 13, 2013)

some nice buds i have been seeing on this thread , I'm going to have to put some pics up myself


----------



## bigbaby420 (May 14, 2013)

I got a monster im going to post pics tmro wen lights are on. 6 week veg and instead of scrog I sweavd lol.. seemed to turn out just perfect I think ... im in day 5 of flower ICE from nirvana strain of choice.. im running the whole Humboldt countys own bloom micro killer tea magnum crystal burst old age kelp faciltor and protekt and have gravity snow storm and purple maxx for week 5 and on...ran it last winter and it went 62 days


----------



## bigbaby420 (May 14, 2013)

well wen I wake up.lol


----------



## bigbaby420 (May 14, 2013)

View attachment 2656422scrogged out 430 watt 8days in flower


----------



## bullwinkle60 (May 14, 2013)

[QUOE=LAX SkunkyT BwS;9057848]My Kush Berry Under 400 Watt Light 55000 Lumens ... Love The Results .. View attachment 2649568View attachment 2649569View attachment 2649570View attachment 2649571[/QUOTI seeE]


----------



## glockdoc (May 15, 2013)

beautiful! hope my grow comes out as well as all you guys. grabbing a hood friday for my 400.. ill keep you all posted


----------



## Tokindaily37 (May 15, 2013)




----------



## The2TimEr (May 16, 2013)

2 weeks 4 days flowering and already frosting up a fair amount.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 2 weeks 4 days flowering and already frosting up a fair amount.
> 
> View attachment 2659272View attachment 2659274View attachment 2659275


Lookin' good, 2timer! Looks like you're going to have a great harvest. What strain/strains?


----------



## The2TimEr (May 17, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Lookin' good, 2timer! Looks like you're going to have a great harvest. What strain/strains?


Hey g00s and thank you!
3 of them are northern lights x big bud from world of seeds and other 1 (back left) is a free seed CH9 seeds blue lemon thai. she's flowering a little slower than the others at the moment it seems but still early days


----------



## Xrangex (May 19, 2013)

400w cooltube, 49 days flowering, subcools super soil

View attachment 2663918View attachment 2663919View attachment 2663920View attachment 2663921


----------



## glockdoc (May 20, 2013)

got my 400 running yesterday!! club member as of today!!! pics tomorrow!!!!


----------



## rwbrock (May 21, 2013)

400w MH veg / HPS flower closet grow


----------



## bigbaby420 (May 21, 2013)

really satretching the 430 watts to the max/ vegged 7 weeks so hoping for 1gpw strain is ICE from nirvana .


----------



## bigbaby420 (May 21, 2013)

2 weeks into flower


bigbaby420 said:


> View attachment 2666328View attachment 2666329View attachment 2666330View attachment 2666331View attachment 2666332View attachment 2666333View attachment 2666334View attachment 2666335View attachment 2666336View attachment 2666337View attachment 2666338View attachment 2666340View attachment 2666341View attachment 2666342View attachment 2666343View attachment 2666344View attachment 2666345View attachment 2666346really satretching the 430 watts to the max/ vegged 7 weeks so hoping for 1gpw strain is ICE from nirvana .


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 21, 2013)

what height you got that scrog net at? looks pretty low


----------



## glockdoc (May 22, 2013)

the three in the one container are all sour blueberry that i grabbed from a buddy who said he was way too busy to be growing at the moment.. they were vegged under 2 1000's .. ill keep y'all posted
questions? comments? criticisms?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 22, 2013)

heres my 400 guys, space bomb,sleeskunk,voodoo,purple kush at almost 
2 weeks flower


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 22, 2013)

heres a couple pics from my last run before this one witb the hydrofarm 400


----------



## bigbaby420 (May 22, 2013)

yeah I started it was about 8 inches and now since its grown its about a foot I weaved it through instead of tieing it down to the screen soithe plant itself is holding the screen up..tha plady and the screen are 1 together now.lo I looked down the middle and its almost fused itself around part of the screen


redeye jedi88 said:


> what height you got that scrog net at? looks pretty low


----------



## mrnevadat (May 22, 2013)

400 watt mh an 400 watt hps all 6" cooling and lights


----------



## imcjayt (May 23, 2013)

barneys farm blue cheese under 400w


----------



## imcjayt (May 23, 2013)

4 week veg


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 23, 2013)

heres mine at two weeks flower,sleeskunk,voodoo,purp.kush,space bomb
View attachment 2669078View attachment 2669078


----------



## imcjayt (May 23, 2013)

nice man


----------



## glockdoc (May 25, 2013)

you guys got ur fans blowing on ur plants directly or on to the hood to just slightly breeze ur plants?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 25, 2013)

right between hood and canopy where i keep mine View attachment 2672181and they love it
heres my update for the club


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 25, 2013)

Hi can I join the club? first grow 400w magnetic cooltube hempy 4X Critical Kush day 24 flower.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 25, 2013)

nice job buddy]


----------



## glockdoc (May 25, 2013)

thanks for speedy response smokey..i was wondering because i think i've read that constant wind on plant can stress a plant out....u know anything about that?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 25, 2013)

it can my friend, its called windburn.it can dry your leaves out and cause them
to loose there interior moisture... right above the canopy keeps it real nice
as well as a small usb fan from wallyworld underneith blowing around the stalks


----------



## glockdoc (May 25, 2013)

aight good looks for refreshing my memory


----------



## thatsmessedup (May 26, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> thanks for speedy response smokey..i was wondering because i think i've read that constant wind on plant can stress a plant out....u know anything about that?


maybe a ton of wind but I have had my fans directly on my plants for all my grows and nothing bad has happened.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 26, 2013)

im referring to like a tunnel fan on high directly pointed on them.within a two ft range


----------



## imcjayt (May 26, 2013)

looking good smokey....used yr idea from pic put bucket in room for humid.....heres mine week 5 of veg...doing a 6 week veg....View attachment 2673480View attachment 2673481


----------



## imcjayt (May 26, 2013)

forgot this 1.....View attachment 2673482......tried doing few clones from it for a mother...


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 26, 2013)

nice job mman looking real good


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 30, 2013)

club update,


----------



## The2TimEr (May 30, 2013)

looks like you're in for some chunksters fo sure smokey tokez!! ^^^ 



couple of frost shots @ 4 weeks 3 days flowering (5wks 3days 12/12) so just past the half way point.
certainly frosty enough now i'm after some weight 

will post a group pic tomo


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 30, 2013)

nice plants man
they were.nice lol, here some rep.for ya


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 1, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> club update,
> View attachment 2678976


how many u got there total? can u give me quick download of everything  (space, vent, veg time, etc) everything except the light lmao


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 1, 2013)

grow tent from amazon approx. 4x8x7 150$
broken osc. fan 0$
vortec fan 15$
home made cold air flow from ac unit
no exit exhaust, it only recirculates 12 hrs a day
mg veg and bloom nutes 20$
scotts hyponix organic soil 9$
4 big plants 3 small clones, big plants as fillows
all six week veg alowing 1 add. for seedling
1 purple kush ,3gal bucket
1sleestack x skunk 3 gal
1space bomb ,3gal
1purple voodoo clone from prior batch 2 gal "one of the big ones tho"
3 space bomb clines


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 1, 2013)

heres some more pics of them out the tent


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 1, 2013)

wow man thanks alot! wont let me plus rep u again. how does a 400 cover that big tent of urs? what do u usually pull if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 1, 2013)

actually, i have a mylar wall in the middle deviding it in half for the moment,
but this is my first run in this tent, im expecting to get 6+ o's. but well see,
my prior i got in my closet with 2 plants was alittle over 3 o's all togeather.
am using a parabolic reflector now.and love it. if ya wanna see some up
close flower pics ill post some frm tonight. thanks again for the rep man.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 2, 2013)

that new avatar fits ur name proper lol (im one to speak eh') you should pull 6 oz without any effort so im willing to bet u will pull a lil more then just 6. 
please do post some pics; keep this thread active! and u dont got to thank me for the rep brah u earned it.

i on the other hand should of veg'd out the 3 sour blueberry plants i got from my buddy that where not properly uprooted. they obviously suffered some stress, and i handled it by putting them outside on my porch in complete shade for about 6 hrs. they were in a garbage bag in a car tied up (sounds like a kidnapping) and they were transpiring alot! by the time i took them back inside they were alot better so i threw them under some cfls under 24 hrs light. (treated it like a fresh cut clone) point of this story is that when i got my 400 set up and everything read to go my buddy had thought the timer was on 18-6 but it was on 15-9. the drastic drop in light hrs initiated flowering and for the past 2 weeks then been flowering under 15-9. so i figured 8 week strain...2 weeks went by...ill drop 1 hr a week for 6 weeks and end on a 9-15 light schedule . yesterday i dropped it so its now on 14/10... 
so i've read that light hrs is directly related to yield...more light hrs more yield ; more dark hrs = less yield but faster finishing times. makes perfect sense but its one of those subjects that ppl debate upon. what u think about this subject smokey and others?
ill get some pics up as well later on.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 2, 2013)

man thats blows, i usually transport my babies in those.cardboard boxes at home 
depot. not to big on trashbags, im sure hoping to get 6+. hell my space bomb, and
sleestack havr like 20+ budsites each, if i were in your shoes, and not needing smoke
of course, i would put them in the dark, and when you remove them start the 12 hrs
of light, then back to 12 dark, i dont usetimers becuse i lost 4 plants do to heat stress my first round with hid, on a better note i basically run 12/12 with a little variation to switch my light bill
up, usually comes on @12pm off at 12am but almost everyday, i shut.the light off
anywhere between 10-20mins early so that i.dont have a pattern if the elect. comp.
goes snoopin,


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 2, 2013)

as soon.as.my lights come on here in the next few mins, ill post some new flower
pics instead of last nights


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 3, 2013)

well here some pics from today guys, sorry for being late haha 
View attachment 2684434View attachment 2684435


----------



## slevarTsneveS (Jun 3, 2013)

This is one Qrazy Train that is under a 400 HPS.
This is from today, day 34.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 3, 2013)

Day 5 of 12/12. Red Diesel


----------



## Hairy Nuggs (Jun 3, 2013)

Great looking plants Smokey! ?, while runining 12/12 on a 400w system whats or how much did your power bill go up, since you made comment of the elec co.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 3, 2013)

dunno lol i pay a flat fee of 200$


----------



## Hairy Nuggs (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh ok, thats cool. flat rate would be cool, cuz 75 to 500 is a hell of a flux between winter and summer.lol


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 3, 2013)

run my window.unit 25/7


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 4, 2013)

heres some.pics from my.current setup, 4th week of 12/12


----------



## Min8040 (Jun 4, 2013)

Will a 400mh globe fit into a cooltube?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 4, 2013)

yep, depends on the tubei


----------



## Min8040 (Jun 4, 2013)

I know the tubular lights fit. I just wanted to know if the big fat mh globes fit.
Got the answer now anyway. No they don't.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 5, 2013)

during week 4 12/12
View attachment 2687531View attachment 2687532View attachment 2687534View attachment 2687536


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 5, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> during week 4 12/12
> View attachment 2687531View attachment 2687532View attachment 2687534View attachment 2687536


 Only 4 weeks? Dang, man!


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 5, 2013)

My current baby girls. 

Dark background is Widow @ 39 days
Then a few older shots of Widow and Delahaze @ 24 days


----------



## Min8040 (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like I`ll be joining this group soon. I just ordered a 400w hps/mh with cooltube. Should hopefully arrive here at the start of next week, I can`t wait.
I got 2 WW and 2pineapple chunks which have just popped a day ago in tiny rockwool plugs. Hopefully my 1.2m, 1.2, 2m tent will be enough room for these 4 and I hope the 400w will be enough grunt.


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 6, 2013)

Min8040 said:


> Looks like I`ll be joining this group soon. I just ordered a 400w hps/mh with cooltube. Should hopefully arrive here at the start of next week, I can`t wait.
> I got 2 WW and 2pineapple chunks which have just popped a day ago in tiny rockwool plugs. Hopefully my 1.2m, 1.2, 2m tent will be enough room for these 4 and I hope the 400w will be enough grunt.


Your tent is a little larger than the one I use for bloom. I have to squeeze it, but I fit four mainlined books in 7 gallon smart pots in my tent. My 400w light does a pretty good job, but eventually I want to crank the space up to 600w.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 6, 2013)

heres somme pics as i cut the light on, saturday will make 5 weeks since 12/12 flip 
View attachment 2688641View attachment 2688642View attachment 2688643View attachment 2688645


----------



## jondamon (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's my 400w with its current grow. 

1xDINAFEM CRITICAL+ from seed
1x SOG style clone of the CRITICAL+
2x DELICIOUS SEEDS FRUITY CHRONIC JUICE from seed
3x DELICIOUS SEEDS FRUITY CHRONIC JUICE SOG style clones. 

19 days since switching to 12/12. 














J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 6, 2013)

@ glockdock
here is the link to my thread if ya wanna follow, peace man
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/665581-smokeytokes-grow.html#post9177089


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 7, 2013)

Day 10 of 12/12
View attachment 2689657View attachment 2689658View attachment 2689659View attachment 2689660


----------



## Loupis (Jun 7, 2013)

Could anyone tell me if this is a good 400w setup to start with? for like 2-3 plants? http://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/hps1510/best-grow-light-systems/400-watt-grow-light-sets/ipower-grow-light-400w-hps-mh-dimmable-cool-tube-reflector-set.html

any help would be great.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 7, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Day 10 of 12/12
> View attachment 2689657View attachment 2689658View attachment 2689659View attachment 2689660


Looking good. 

Is that netting just for support later on g00s?


J


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 7, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Is that netting just for support later on g00s?
> 
> ...


Thanks, man. It's actually supposed to be a scrog...it's just yarn i ran across the tent...seems to be doing ok for now.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 8, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Thanks, man. It's actually supposed to be a scrog...it's just yarn i ran across the tent...seems to be doing ok for now.


I thought it may have been a try at SCROG. 

It isn't exactly right though. 


J


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 8, 2013)

jondamon said:


> I thought it may have been a try at SCROG.
> 
> It isn't exactly right though.
> 
> ...


Well its doing what I wanted so I'm okay with it.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 8, 2013)

fuck it , if.it aint broke dont fix it lol


----------



## Mattemil (Jun 8, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> fuck it , if.it aint broke dont fix it lol


It appears to be broke....and useless.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 8, 2013)

Mattemil said:


> It appears to be broke....and useless.


We aren't talking about your dick, my friend.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 8, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> We aren't talking about your dick, my friend.


Lol. 

If it works for you then no worries. 


But just so you know the screens work best with a max of 2"x2" squares and it should be filled to 75% capacity before switching to 12/12 and there shouldnt be any growth below the screen. 


LBH has a great SCROG tutorial. 

Let me find it for you. 

Here. 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/438789-lbhs-scrog-tutorial.html


What you've basically done is create a plant support net. 



J


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jun 8, 2013)

Well I'm a 400CW grower so I suppose I should hang out in here, might as well start by showing off my babes, Pic 1 Trainwreck 33 days into 12/12 Pic 2 Nirvana Northern Lights 25 days from 12/12


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 8, 2013)

Critical Kush 400 hps cooltube, hempy. This ones 35 days flowering This ones 39 days


----------



## jondamon (Jun 8, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> View attachment 2691087View attachment 2691088Well I'm a 400CW grower so I suppose I should hang out in here, might as well start by showing off my babes, Pic 1 Trainwreck 33 days into 12/12 Pic 2 Nirvana Northern Lights 25 days from 12/12


HOLY SHIT!!!

What's happened to all your leaves on the train wreck??



J


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jun 8, 2013)

jondamon said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!
> 
> What's happened to all your leaves on the train wreck??
> 
> ...


they are not as yellow as they look in that pic, although they are a very light green, these are clones someone gave me and they seem to lack any major large fan leaves, I,m feeding 2mL of Biobizz Biogrow per watering, its an organic nute and I'm not 100% sure if its doing its job 100%, but I'm happy its organic and the plant itself seems to be budding well. So if it aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 8, 2013)

Here are some pics from week 5+ flowering  

on tuesday will be the start of week 6, the plant front right in the tent is a blue lemon thai with a 10-14 week flower time. the other 3 are nl x bb from world of seeds who state they are a 45 - 55 day strain and are deffo looking that way!


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 8, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Day 10 of 12/12
> View attachment 2689657View attachment 2689658View attachment 2689659View attachment 2689660


g00se...what kind of light are you vegging with. You have WAY more room between each node on your plants than I do. I rarely get more than half an inch to work with. I'd like to keep it that way later in veg because it produces very tight nuggets, but when doing some of my early training I wouldn't mind having a little more space to work with.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 8, 2013)

great post y'all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 8, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Lol.
> 
> If it works for you then no worries.
> 
> ...


Yeah, man. I feel ya. It was a last minute thing. Next time we'll be more precise. Count on that.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 8, 2013)

AliCakes said:


> g00se...what kind of light are you vegging with. You have WAY more room between each node on your plants than I do. I rarely get more than half an inch to work with. I'd like to keep it that way later in veg because it produces very tight nuggets, but when doing some of my early training I wouldn't mind having a little more space to work with.


400w MH...had nice tight nodes til' I started flowering. Then they started spacing out a bit.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> View attachment 2691178View attachment 2691195View attachment 2691202
> 
> Here are some pics from week 5+ flowering
> 
> on tuesday will be the start of week 6, the plant front right in the tent is a blue lemon thai with a 10-14 week flower time. the other 3 are nl x bb from world of seeds who state they are a 45 - 55 day strain and are deffo looking that way!



Lookin' good like always, bud!


----------



## jondamon (Jun 9, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> 400w MH...had nice tight nodes til' I started flowering. Then they started spacing out a bit.


Did you switch out the MH for HPS when you started 12/12?

If you did swop out the lamps try keeping your MH in for the stretch. 


If you didn't swop them out try keeping day and night temps almost identical during stretch to help lessen the stretch. 





J


----------



## jondamon (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's my room at day 21 of 12/12. 















This grow is in my signature. 

7 plants total under 400w. 

3x 6 week veg plants started from seed 
4x clones rooted with around 1 week veg kind of a SOG style to check yield and viability for a SOG run if yield numbers are high enough from these 4. They occupy a plant space the same size as my others so they need between them to give me 100g total dry weight to be worth while me trying a SOG next time with around 20 of them. 


J


----------



## mr2shim (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## clonedout (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a quick question, I have a first time grow room ready to go with some cheese started in it, I have purchased a 400 watt umbrella and ballast for the room, what should my light cycle be from start to finish?


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 10, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> 400w MH...had nice tight nodes til' I started flowering. Then they started spacing out a bit.


Gotcha. Don't think that'll help me. I think I am going to give a little more distance between my seedlings and my light source until they are ready to train. Maybe that'll do it.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 11, 2013)

yo joda, check my grow in my sig, we got the.same setup lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 11, 2013)

my 400 cool tubed Critical Kush hempy grow @ 38 days, ones at 42 days


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 11, 2013)

heres a couple recent pics,


----------



## jondamon (Jun 11, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> heres a couple recent pics,
> View attachment 2695101View attachment 2695102View attachment 2695103


Pic1 and pic2 screams N toxicity to me. 




J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 11, 2013)

well maybee a tad much but i get some fire stuff at the end

works fine everytime


----------



## jondamon (Jun 11, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> well maybee a tad much but i get some fire stuff at the end
> 
> works fine everytime


I'm presuming you follow a schedule of some description?

The trick is to follow plant signals. 

That much of an abundance N is probably impacting on flower production. 




J


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 11, 2013)

Seems all Jonda does is look for things wrong with peoples plants/setup and just criticizes. Never a "Nice, man!" Or a "Looking good!"....mister negative nancy.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 11, 2013)

feed twice a week, works good forevery grow ive done
heres a pic of last grow, they werent small


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 11, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> feed twice a week, works good forevery grow ive done
> heres a pic of last grow, they werent small
> View attachment 2695170



Holy cow! You feed twice a week?


----------



## jondamon (Jun 11, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Seems all Jonda does is look for things wrong with peoples plants/setup and just criticizes. Never a "Nice, man!" Or a "Looking good!"....mister negative nancy.



Sorry. 

I'm just one of those perfectionists. 

I don't see the good, only the bad. 


I do it to my own grows all the time. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 11, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I'm just one of those perfectionists.
> 
> ...


i would like ur opinion on my plants when i post an update


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 11, 2013)

and about feeding twice a week..some strains can be heavy feeders! the LA woman in my avatar was being feed mild-strong feedings twice a week never burned and showed anything negative. but then some plants can burn from 1/4 strength nutes so thats why it is better to just play of the plant.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah twice a week then a flush


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 12, 2013)

i would flush with molasses, not a heavy flush but more like a regular watering. half gallon if that..when temps where high i would water heavy if i remember correctly.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2013)

Personally I think flushing (pouring vast amounts of water through the rootzone) is a pointless excercise that does nothing more than create a drastic reduction in rootzone EC causing reverse osmosis in the rootzone, which can cause the roots to stop up taking nutrients. Leading to deficiency symptoms pH problems. 


J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 12, 2013)

let.me.reprase that, i feed two times a week and the third watrring is straight
distilled, sometimes with alittle mag in it, i never just dump crazy amounts of water 
in the pot" flushing"


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 12, 2013)

I personally flush 1 mayber twice with "ph'd molasses water" and don't have 1 lick of problems. I do this flush period the duration of 5 days to a week max! Then chop those bitches down.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2013)

I feed right up until harvest. 


Never a plain water day in my garden. 



J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 12, 2013)

you dont get any buildups.??? what nutes you using


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't see how some don't get burns from feeding every watering. I know if I was to do that, my girls would just fall right the hell over! Me personally I don't think its good to pump all of the nutrients into them if not needed. I've seen killer looking plants just grown in "soil & feed nothing but water" and that's it.


----------



## simisimis (Jun 12, 2013)

for me it seems more reasonable to feed less but with the same amounts rather than give too much then nothing.. it's like I would be eating A LOT for two days and 3rd stay on water on the 3rd day I would be starving.. but I'm not a plant.. ofc if giving too much, that makes sence, but giving too much means also making some lockouts.. but then again, you've grown way longer than me..


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2013)

I grow in coco and monitor EC in vs EC out. 

Click the link in my sig and you'll see what I'm talking about. 


By monitoring my IN vs OUT EC I can keep an eye on what's happening in the rootzone along with gauging plant reactions to the last EC feed. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2013)

If I've over done the feeding I just back off the EC until corrected. 


Never do I use plain tap water, other than when cloning. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is a list of everything I use. 

CANNA AQUA VEGA (2 part) NPK 6-3-8 from start to finish. 
CANNA RHIZOTONIC 
CANNAZYM 
CANNA MONO CA
CANNA MONO MG
CANNA PK1314
Potassium Silicat aka liquid silicon. 


J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 12, 2013)

i like distilled water, taps all messed up around here


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 12, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> i like distilled water, taps all messed up around here


The water around here is usually around 7.8. A little ph down and I'm all set.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2013)

My tap water has an EC of 0.2. 

Around 150ppm. 

Made up of nitrate, phosphate, chlorine, fluoride, calcium etc. 

PH straight out of the tap 7.4. 

Allowed to off gas and it reduces to a stable 6.8. 


J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 12, 2013)

can you explain off gas?


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 12, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> can you explain off gas?


I think he means let it sit for a few days in the dark. I used to do that...throw a oxygen stone in there and your good after a few days.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> I think he means let it sit for a few days in the dark. I used to do that...throw a oxygen stone in there and your good after a few days.


That's it. Its just called off gasing in the aquarium world. 


PH of tap water will generally be higher straight out of the tap. 

Left to sit for 24 hours ( off gasing) will give you the true pH of the water. 


J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 12, 2013)

learn something new ery day thanks j


----------



## simisimis (Jun 12, 2013)

jondamon said:


> My tap water has an EC of 0.2.
> 
> Around 150ppm.
> 
> ...


hey i see u in UK, where do you buy potasium silicate in eu? also could you recommend any speciffic nutes for the soil grow? 6-3-8 of canna aqua veg seems like a deal, can it be used in soil?
my tap water is at around 8.5, it drops to maybe 7.5 after letting it sit for day or two, and in nl its extremely low on calcium, never seen lime in my kettle as i was used to in Lt..


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2013)

simisimis said:


> hey i see u in UK, where do you buy potasium silicate in eu? also could you recommend any speciffic nutes for the soil grow? 6-3-8 of canna aqua veg seems like a deal, can it be used in soil?
> my tap water is at around 8.5, it drops to maybe 7.5 after letting it sit for day or two, and in nl its extremely low on calcium, never seen lime in my kettle as i was used to in Lt..


I'm not a soil guy and don't try to be but the canna 6-3-8 should work fine every third watering. 

I use GROWTH TECHNOLOGY LIQUID SILICON. Try amazon or eBay. 

For soil ideally you need a pH of your nute solution to be 6.2-6.8. 

Aim for 6.5 to be safe. 


If your water is low on calcium you could look for dolomite lime to mix into your soil. 

Or you could add 150ppm's of MONO Ca nutrient. Or a combined CALMAG nutrient. 




J


----------



## simisimis (Jun 12, 2013)

as always everything is delivered to uk, not nl, or delivery costs more than the product itself. However I found this http://www.potsil.com/ if you scrolldown a bit there is like 34% of posassium silica and guaranteed analysis 11%K 22%Si. Have you heard anything on that? Thanks


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2013)

simisimis said:


> as always everything is delivered to uk, not nl, or delivery costs more than the product itself. However I found this http://www.potsil.com/ if you scrolldown a bit there is like 34% of posassium silica and guaranteed analysis 11%K 22%Si. Have you heard anything on that? Thanks


Looks like pretty much the same stuff. 

It may actually be a higher concentration than the GROWTH TECH version. 




J


----------



## simisimis (Jun 13, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Looks like pretty much the same stuff.
> 
> It may actually be a higher concentration than the GROWTH TECH version.
> 
> ...


yeah I thought that as well.. looks like it has the same ratio as well as dyna-gro protekt, but pro-tekt has ~4% versus ~8%. but I wonder if higher concentration is a good thing or bad..


----------



## jondamon (Jun 13, 2013)

simisimis said:


> yeah I thought that as well.. looks like it has the same ratio as well as dyna-gro protekt, but pro-tekt has ~4% versus ~8%. but I wonder if higher concentration is a good thing or bad..


Higher concentration means you just have to use less. 



J


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 13, 2013)

whats good 400er's

i have had to cut my 3x nl x bb @ 47 days flower. I was in danger of losing them to the filth so i took the safe route.
they look like they would have benefited from an extra few days but i feel i'm lucky as they were the fastest growing and flowering plants ive ever had. i'd say only 10-15% of hairs are still white, all buds have receeded and plumped and are really on the verge of full maturity.
breeders recommend a 45-55 day flower time so i just made it at 47 days. will post dry photo's next week at some point.

peace & good luck to you all!

that picture was taken 4 days before i cut.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

2tiner, looks great man, those buds did some serious vertical growing


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks mate. heres another pic from sunday.
the plant back left is still alive and is going to be finished out as she has a 10-14 week flower time. the other 3 are dead on the stalks.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

wow, thats scrog right?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 13, 2013)

No scrogging, i just popped the seeds then topped/fimmed them and luckily they all stayed exactly the same height and pushed out multiple tops.
next time round ( if there is one) i will be doing exactly the same but with a wee bit longer veg time.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

how.bigs ya tent bro


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 13, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> how.bigs ya tent bro


1 x 1 x 1.2m


----------



## jondamon (Jun 13, 2013)

Y


The2TimEr said:


> whats good 400er's
> 
> i have had to cut my 3x nl x bb @ 47 days flower. I was in danger of losing them to the filth so i took the safe route.
> they look like they would have benefited from an extra few days but i feel i'm lucky as they were the fastest growing and flowering plants ive ever had. i'd say only 10-15% of hairs are still white, all buds have receeded and plumped and are really on the verge of full maturity.
> ...



Looks like you scraped through with some decent looking herb. 

I grow some 50-55 day strains mine are generally ready around 60 days of 12/12. Give or take a few days. 


But veg time plays a big part in final flowering times. 

Usually breeders flowering times are counted from when the plant begins to flower not just from the switch. 


How come the filth had you rattled man?




J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 1 x 1 x 1.2m


4x4 ft


----------



## jondamon (Jun 13, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> 4x4 ft


3x3x4 = 1mx1mx1.2m



J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

ohh, i get confused wit the m lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks j.

yeah the 3 NL BB went 47 days flowering and 55 days 12/12. like i said would love to have let them go an extra few days but i'd rather be safe then sorry, even though i am carrying on with my 1 other plant.

Long story man, it's nothing i have done wrong thats put me in the lime light, but a friend of mine has had his place raided and laptop ect taken from him. On the laptop there are chat logs of me and him talking, aswell as him and other friends talking.
the laptop was seized nearly 2 weeks ago now, and he has been given a date to go back on the 5th July, so i'm hoping nothing will happen until then but i don't know this. so i have the harvest in cardboard boxes and out of the house.


----------



## HappyMan420 (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jondamon (Jun 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Thanks j.
> 
> yeah the 3 NL BB went 47 days flowering and 55 days 12/12. like i said would love to have let them go an extra few days but i'd rather be safe then sorry, even though i am carrying on with my 1 other plant.
> 
> ...



Just fore warning. When I got raided it was pretty much one month roughly from being grassed up by another raided guy. 



He got busted January and then me in the February. 

I barely knew him but he knew what I was up to thanks to a guy with a big mouth that I used to call a friend. 


So just be careful. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Jun 13, 2013)

HappyMan420 said:


> View attachment 2697538
> View attachment 2697539
> View attachment 2697540
> View attachment 2697541
> ...




Looking good man. 

Remind of DELICIOUS SEEDS FRUITY CHRONIC JUICE. 


What strain you got there?



J


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 14, 2013)

Delahaze 7 weeks 2 days....or about 3 weeks to chop

I love hazes, but the wait is excruciating! For now, all I have to share are pretty snap shots from the bud room.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 14, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Just fore warning. When I got raided it was pretty much one month roughly from being grassed up by another raided guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate that mate.

Its actually customs who has taken his stuff, a bag of buds being delivered to his address was seized and they take these extreme measurements over it by raiding him and taking his possesions. sad fuckers!

so customs told him the laptop would be sent away for forensics to look at, they asked him if they look on the lappy would they find any orders of cannabis on his internet, he replied no because his laptop is squeaky clean APART from our chat logs in skype. So if they decide to look at skype which is more than likely, all will be revealed so that's the reason i had to hack down a few days early.

anyway here is 2 of the 4 plants chopped and for just over 6 weeks flower (7week 12/12) i didn't expect it to be so close and i'm literally a few days out. no harm done


----------



## HappyMan420 (Jun 14, 2013)

FCJ and some Strawberry cough

-HM420


----------



## jondamon (Jun 14, 2013)

HappyMan420 said:


> FCJ
> -HM420


I fucking knew it. 

Unmistakeable buds on those plants. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 15, 2013)

AliCakes said:


> Delahaze 7 weeks 2 days....or about 3 weeks to chop
> 
> I love hazes, but the wait is excruciating! For now, all I have to share are pretty snap shots from the bud room. View attachment 2698606View attachment 2698607View attachment 2698608


i wouldnt mind growing a 10 week haze all day. thats almost as good as blue dream!
lovely looking healthy plants you got btw. keep up the good shit!


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 15, 2013)

pics from 3 days ago


Glock


----------



## tokemc (Jun 15, 2013)

4 days into flower.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2013)

just got my 400hps a cpl days ago (been using CFL's until now) and will be getting 6 blue cheese cuttings on tuesday to go under in will get some pics of them up as soon as they arrive. anyway here is a cpl pics of my setup and my Blue lemon Thai topped plant been vegged 3 weeks and flowered for 4 weeks under 300w cfl and under my hps for 3 days now. also my big buddah cheese (auto) grown with CFLs until harvest last week.View attachment 2700528View attachment 2700529


----------



## datboytrue (Jun 16, 2013)

here is my 2 week into flower master kush from nirvana seeds.....doin it right under the 400 watt light...View attachment 2700973View attachment 2700974View attachment 2700974View attachment 2700976View attachment 2700977View attachment 2700978


----------



## jondamon (Jun 16, 2013)

Update of my girls. 


25 days of 12/12. 













J


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 16, 2013)

My first grow Critical Kush hempy, 400w magnetic, cooltube, this is day 46


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 16, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Update of my girls.
> 
> 
> 25 days of 12/12.
> ...


nice work jonda! plants look good!
post 5364 is my plants that i wanted to hear u criticize lol. soo let me have it!


----------



## jondamon (Jun 16, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> nice work jonda! plants look good!
> post 5364 is my plants that i wanted to hear u criticize lol. soo let me have it!


Cheers. 


Yours are looking good. 

A slight N tox showing on a couple of leaves, leathery shine to them, but other than that they look ok bro. 


Liking your wicker basket pots lol. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 16, 2013)

yea figured that was one thing thats wrong...that and the heavy foliage itself ...that and they could probably use some more rootspace...thou the bottom of that container is grated so i assume they will get air pruned?!??....idk...
think trimming leaves will do alot of harm? more harm or less harm then simply removing them? (both naturally happens) thinking about doing a lil of both by just folding them to almost nothing and holding them that way with paper clips or something....idk food for thought IMO.. not blocking light but not removed being counter-productive with photosynthesis.... im using 2-20-10 roots organic nutes with a bloom booster that 0-9-19 ~ tap water thats really hard (very base :/) so its high in cal and mag from my understanding..

what should i do? i know if you feed heavy in P & K that you must supply a higher amount of cal and mag from what ive read... havent done hydro or ever used meters or anything so if anyone has more insight about this whole subject (hard tap water and heavy P and K feedings) please let me know.
Thanks all! Thanks Jonda!


----------



## jondamon (Jun 16, 2013)

The trouble is that high P foods IMO are designed for outdoor plants whereby the P gets leached away into the surrounding soil/vegetation which unfortunately doesn't happen in container growing. 


High P can cause excessive yellowing, pH problems etc. 


I use a 6-3-8 start to finish with a single week of PK1314. 

IMO you're gonna need something with more N later on down the line. 

I trim quite heavily during veg and the stretch. If you check my signature thread you'll see what I mean. 

I try to make the best use of the penetration power of my light that I can. 

Which in our cases within this thread using 400w the penetration is 2-2.5ft maximum. Any part of the plant from the top down below this penetration won't receive enough light energy in order to sustain its growth but it will still draw from the plants energy to try to produce flowers. 


To be honest I hate all these low N high P and K boosters. 



J


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 16, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> i wouldnt mind growing a 10 week haze all day. thats almost as good as blue dream!
> lovely looking healthy plants you got btw. keep up the good shit!


Thank you! I actually like the smoke of this strain better than Blue Dream. It is strong with a strong hazy, grapefruit/mango fruity flavor. Plus, Blue Dream has gotten popular enough that I can get it all the time....even here in Texas.

Glockdoc, your plants also look very nice, too!


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 16, 2013)

nice info! delahaze is def on the to get list if u compare it like that to blue dream! its worth the 2 week longer wait lol IMO. whos the breeder for that?


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 16, 2013)

Paradise Seeds. I get so impatient, but I really do love my hazes....so I am going to have to learn to put up with it. 

I just put two Super Silver Haze plants into bloom. This is going to be excruciating!


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 16, 2013)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jondamon (Jun 16, 2013)

Day 28 of 12/12. 

Around day 21 of actual flowering. 














J


----------



## simisimis (Jun 17, 2013)

Solid green, beauties to say the least...


----------



## Tomiie18 (Jun 17, 2013)

This is my work. 400w, royal queen seeds - critical x5


----------



## Tomiie18 (Jun 17, 2013)

they still have 5 days to go.. xD


----------



## AHoleNotherLevel420 (Jun 17, 2013)

about to flip my 400w room into flower... the room is 3feet by 6 feet by 6feet.. and I have a 400w hps on a lightmover.. the mover moves the light back and forth only like 28inches back and forth.. im working on finding out whats better.. no stopping at each end.. or a long pause or short pauses? iuno yet.. im a do all 1 gallon grow bags.. and do a SOG as many plants as I can fit.. probably about 66 clones that are about 8inches to 14inches tall .. have it set up so that bigger plants are around the edges and smaller in the middle... I use Canna nutes for flower.. and foxfarms for veg. I figure ill use mostly organic during flower I prefer smaller yields of better smelling and tasting buds.


----------



## simisimis (Jun 18, 2013)

Tomiie18 said:


> they still have 5 days to go.. xD


beautiful indeed... christmas white I'd say hehe, gratz!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jun 18, 2013)

OK Guys my own grow Nirvana Northern Lights, 3 plants in a closet 14 days flip + 23 days into flowerView attachment 2704460View attachment 2704461


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 18, 2013)

heres a couple recent pictures for.tha club


----------



## simisimis (Jun 19, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> heres a couple recent pictures for.tha club
> View attachment 2704909View attachment 2704911View attachment 2704913View attachment 2704916


smokeytokey, do you use silica additive? cause in that first pic leaves look like made of wax lol. Lookin nice man


----------



## Kite High (Jun 19, 2013)

3x's 400 hid 400 t5
4 c99 5 weeks flower


----------



## simisimis (Jun 19, 2013)

Kite High said:


> 3x's 400 hid 400 t5
> 4 c99 5 weeks flower


supreme bro...


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 19, 2013)

@sin no additives the genetics do that i guess
@kite man wow is all i can say, nice work bro,

Where'd you get those reflectors at?

Smokey


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jun 19, 2013)

Lovely pics there Kite, was eyeing up Cinderella 99 for my next grow, particularly attractive was the claim that c99 is a 50 --55 day finisher, if those pics of yours are 35 days then it looks like the claim should be true.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jun 19, 2013)

just finished a round with 9 clones 12/12 from rooting. more pictures and info can be found here. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/629986-harvested-double-blue-dream-400w-6.html
View attachment 2705699View attachment 2705701View attachment 2705698View attachment 2705702


----------



## Kite High (Jun 19, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> @sin no additives the genetics do that i guess
> @kite man wow is all i can say, nice work bro,
> 
> Where'd you get those reflectors at?
> ...


Those are PL Lighting Deep reflectors and I love them....no hotspots....not even directly under as the sides are just as high a level on my nist certified light meter

This where I got them

http://www.hydroempire.com/store/400w-system-p-603.html



Bilbo Baggins said:


> Lovely pics there Kite, was eyeing up Cinderella 99 for my next grow, particularly attractive was the claim that c99 is a 50 --55 day finisher, if those pics of yours are 35 days then it looks like the claim should be true.


Thank you and it is true...they will be chopped at 49 days......went 52 last round but these I am chopping at 49 to keep the hallucinogenic properties at peak as that is my favorite trait and my #1 goal for my use


chopping next week

Those are Female Seeds cinderella 99 from seed...4 plants...great genetics...very sativa leaning in growth and high...will make you HALLUCINAtE...yes really...also the smell flavor is unreal...2 smell like pineapple with a hint of mango and on smells exactly like Snapple Fruit punch...I LOVE THIS STRAIN and FEMALE SEEDS [email protected]


----------



## hyroot (Jun 19, 2013)

Kite High said:


> 3x's 400 hid 400 t5
> 4 c99 5 weeks flower


finally see a good quality pic of whole garden. I didn't know you ran the hps vertical. how much do those pl's cover. I got wings on the way that will make the 330 cover a 3x3 to a 3x4


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 19, 2013)

what pot size kite? hell of a job btw, keep it up!


----------



## Kite High (Jun 19, 2013)

10 gallon. And thank you very much.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 20, 2013)

i think i just creamed my pants lol, but youve just sold me on the reflectors, 
i know you said before , but i just make sure how does your cooktube work again?
no fan pulling or pushing air through the ducting


----------



## simisimis (Jun 20, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Thank you and it is true...they will be chopped at 49 days......went 52 last round but these I am chopping at 49 to keep the hallucinogenic properties at peak as that is my favorite trait and my #1 goal for my use
> 
> chopping next week
> 
> Those are Female Seeds cinderella 99 from seed...4 plants...great genetics...very sativa leaning in growth and high...will make you HALLUCINAtE...yes really...also the smell flavor is unreal...2 smell like pineapple with a hint of mango and on smells exactly like Snapple Fruit punch...I LOVE THIS STRAIN and FEMALE SEEDS [email protected]


+1 on Female seeds C'99, did not try any other seedbank version, but this is the best strain I've tried so far, the smell entertains you throughout the grow and after chopping/drying/curring she gets you tripping with clear headed speedy buzz...

Kite, could you share the pic of the ceiling? I'd like to see those movers and the wiring if you don't mind


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 20, 2013)

My little 2x2x4 growbox. The light is in a cool tube that can't be adjusted because it's longer than the box so I manipulate the canopy level by raising the plants. I've got three plants in there right now, there's the lower stuff from a Blue Dream that had a very stressful life in overly acidic soil, another Blue Dream that's 44 days today and a cross a friend made of a Good Dog by Dr Greenthumb and a Royal Kush that's 24 or 25 days into flower.





Royal Dog:





Blue Dream lowers finishing up:





Blue Dream 44 days into flower:





She's frosty:


----------



## simisimis (Jun 20, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> My little 2x2x4 growbox. The light is in a cool tube that can't be adjusted because it's longer than the box so I manipulate the canopy level by raising the plants. I've got three plants in there right now, there's the lower stuff from a Blue Dream that had a very stressful life in overly acidic soil, another Blue Dream that's 44 days today and a cross a friend made of a Good Dog by Dr Greenthumb and a Royal Kush that's 24 or 25 days into flower.
> 
> Royal Dog:
> Blue Dream lowers finishing up:
> ...


You supercrop your plants in flower?


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 20, 2013)

When they're going to hit the cool tube and I get a little overzealous bending her yes I do.


----------



## simisimis (Jun 20, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> When they're going to hit the cool tube and I get a little overzealous bending her yes I do.


oh I see, I feel ya bro, those plants should have eyes so they could see that they do not have space for vertical growing and start working on their buds from the beginning lol )))


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 20, 2013)

It would be nice. I usually have an idea of what I want the plant to do in my head that I pursue but this one stretched more than I expected so I had to make her fit.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 20, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> i think i just creamed my pants lol, but youve just sold me on the reflectors,
> i know you said before , but i just make sure how does your cooktube work again?
> no fan pulling or pushing air through the ducting


The grow room is on legs 12" above the real floor and 12" below the real roof. The ducting and cooltube are straight vertical with no bends so as the hot air from the bulb rises it sucks in cool air at the bottom and this is more than enough airflow due to convections to keep it cool to the touch with no fans whatsoever.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 20, 2013)

simisimis said:


> +1 on Female seeds C'99, did not try any other seedbank version, but this is the best strain I've tried so far, the smell entertains you throughout the grow and after chopping/drying/curring she gets you tripping with clear headed speedy buzz...
> 
> Kite, could you share the pic of the ceiling? I'd like to see those movers and the wiring if you don't mind


Tonight After lights on


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 20, 2013)

pics from 2 days agoView attachment 2706980View attachment 2706981View attachment 2706982View attachment 2706983View attachment 2706984View attachment 2706985View attachment 2706986View attachment 2706987View attachment 2706988View attachment 2706989View attachment 2706990View attachment 2706991View attachment 2706992View attachment 2706993View attachment 2706994View attachment 2706995View attachment 2706996


----------



## simisimis (Jun 20, 2013)

Kite High said:


> This strain has me high and tripping like the weed I smoked back in high school and this is from dried bud from 2 weeks ago!!! Tastes so fruitily awesome...fucking perfect ya know?
> 
> 
> As Boston so eloquently put it
> ...


I'd say word perfect is not perfect enough as your ladies...  
how tall are they?


----------



## Kite High (Jun 20, 2013)

3-4 feet of plant


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 20, 2013)

Kite High said:


> 3-4 feet of plant


thanks for making my pics look like shit


----------



## Kite High (Jun 20, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> thanks for making my pics look like shit


huh? DUDE your plants look FANTASTIC!! Seriously!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 21, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> thanks for making my pics look like shit


He makes most of us feel that way even they look good. That chamber is impressive!


----------



## madprofessor (Jun 21, 2013)

yeah If you browse through all the c99 journals, this guy has to go around 1 upping everyone elses effort rather than make his own journal. pretty bad form imo.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 21, 2013)

And he was also telling people how he was growing them like that and helping a lot of people learn to grow better bud.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 21, 2013)

He can be a dick at first. Then after you conversate enough he's cool. He is straight to the point.... some people don't like others that are blunt. Those are usually close minded people with tunnel vision.


----------



## madprofessor (Jun 21, 2013)

you can tell people how to grow better bud in other ways than commandeering THEIR journal. 

I mean what is the point in continuing to update your average/good 2 plant closet/tent setup journal once this guy has posted his million watt, professional grade field of green. And it's not just the odd photo he's throwing in, I have seen at least 2 journals that he has basically turned into his own journal. Just to completely negate the OP's efforts. I cannot believe this sits right with ANYBODY whether they say so or not.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 21, 2013)

Haters gotta hate eh? Both journals I post in are with the blessings of the op's who I helped and will continue to help. Wait a minute. Why am I explaining anything? U don't like it don't look

ezMple here's a post by one of the ops of the thread I post in



puffdatchronic said:


> Here's my new entry for c99. ps If this grow goes well I will have kite to thank as I'm going to use all his tips. Top 2nd node, no bloom food , no flush.
> 
> 
> Day 3


So I would say hate just to hate. Damn my plants look too good to show as people are jealous? And I am wrong by growing well and better than most? Wow. I bet you hate NBA stars too.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Haters gotta hate eh? Both journals I post in are with the blessings of the op's who I helped and will continue to help. Wait a minute. Why am I explaining anything? U don't like it don't look


Don't sweat it kite. 



You keep doing your thing. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 21, 2013)

Seriously, I think if anyone whose journal you've posted pics in minded they'd have said something other than "sick plants man!" by now.


----------



## madprofessor (Jun 21, 2013)

you don't need to explain anything to anyone. I'm an observer and I've got my opinion. I'm not a hater either and can honestly say your plants are amazing, your obviously very experienced. But why not start your own journal instead? 

It's a bit like joining a car forum and posting a picture of your new BMW and having someone come along and post a picture of their new Ferrari as a reply to your thread. 

I am simply telling it as I see it. Maybe your not belittling people intentionally, or maybe you are. But you are still doing it ,either way I stand by my opinion, bad form.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 21, 2013)

Dude you are in denial. You are a hater. And I stand by my opinion. Apologies that my actions which were never in anyway directed towards you have caused you to feel belittled. If my abilities and outcomes are threatening to you then you need to read whAt I share and maybe you won't perceive so much inferiority in your psyche. 

So pretty much what I am saying is if you don't like it THEN QUIT FOLLOWING ME AROUND LOOKING AT MY SHIT AND COMING DOWN ON ME FOR DOING WHAT I DO AND HOW I DO IT. 

I have valid reasoning for not having a journal here but I don't feel it is any of your business and will not explain my reasonings to you nor anyone else. 

Or even better take the time and energy you are spending on this and go tell someone helpful grow info rather than hate on me for growing correctly and not having my own journal.


----------



## madprofessor (Jun 21, 2013)

And I'm done with this, I'm not going to be apologetic for stating what I clearly see as blatant belittling of lesser grows. Or disagreeing with someone who has built up relationships with a lot of people by spending all his time on the forum. I can guarantee your updates are not welcome in every thread, people chose to have manners and let kite have his moment instead.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 21, 2013)

So anyway aside from the bickering. 

Just thought I'd throw up a couple a new pics. 

Day 33 of 12/12. Around 26 days since they started flowering. 


























Link in my signature. 




J


----------



## simisimis (Jun 21, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> deleted post.


dude ur fking this thread with a hatred, this is a showoff thread and this is what he do, just like anyone else in here and you're just trying to get this thread closed... he's posting his updates on his pals threads or somewhere to prove that his methods work, nobody minds that except for haters like you... you can always pm him for your personal matters...


----------



## simisimis (Jun 21, 2013)

jondamon said:


> So anyway aside from the bickering.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw up a couple a new pics.
> 
> ...


 uhlala... nice...


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 21, 2013)

They look great man. What's the flowering time like on those girls?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

heres a couple of mine guys, week 6


----------



## jondamon (Jun 21, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> They look great man. What's the flowering time like on those girls?


To be honest I don't follow flowering times. 

I think the breeders say around 55. 

Depends how they ripen up though. 


In my garden its done when its done. 

I like quite heavy stones from my plants so I like alot of amber for the sedative effect. 

They are critical+ by DINAFEM and fruity chronic juice by delicious seeds.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 21, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> heres a couple of mine guys, week 6
> View attachment 2708250View attachment 2708251View attachment 2708252


Looking nice. 



J


----------



## Kite High (Jun 21, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> heres a couple of mine guys, week 6
> View attachment 2708250View attachment 2708251View attachment 2708252


nice n frosty smokey


----------



## Kite High (Jun 21, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> And I'm done with this, I'm not going to be apologetic for stating what I clearly see as blatant belittling of lesser grows. Or disagreeing with someone who has built up relationships with a lot of people by spending all his time on the forum. I can guarantee your updates are not welcome in every thread, people chose to have manners and let kite have his moment instead.


Dude it's obvious. Go away and crawl back into your black empty lil hole. And I swear these damned deleting nazis.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 21, 2013)

jondamon said:


> So anyway aside from the bickering.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw up a couple a new pics.
> 
> ...


jon d I wrote this already but the delete axis were on a run and apparently deleted it. Beautiful as always bro. Have heard great thing bout tha fruity chronic juice too btw.


----------



## CruzinPenguin (Jun 21, 2013)

Link in my thread.. First time LST. I'm trying out main lining as well on a couple of clones.
How am I doing?


----------



## jondamon (Jun 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> jon d I wrote this already but the delete axis were on a run and apparently deleted it. Beautiful as always bro. Have heard great thing bout tha fruity chronic juice too btw.


Yeah the FCJ became my personal favourite when I grew it out last year as a promo freebie. 

Fucking great great smoke. Tropical fruit aroma, matching taste. A real great white widow cross. 90/10 indica/sativa. Last round it finished at the end of week 9 of 12/12. Around 4oz per plant from a 2ft tall plant. 4 plants under 400w. 

I'm also real excited about the critical. Ill try and get some pics out of hps light using my white led torch to show the trichomes building up on this bitch. Leaves are fucking coated in the stuff. 


J


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Haters gotta hate eh? Both journals I post in are with the blessings of the op's who I helped and will continue to help. Wait a minute. Why am I explaining anything? U don't like it don't look
> 
> ezMple here's a post by one of the ops of the thread I post in
> 
> ...


So you did see my post... just ignored then.cool.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 21, 2013)

Damn man at risk of feeding the trolls ,but if your gonna quote me to win an argument about how your helping people, the least you could do is hit the like button or answer the question I asked you, or just acknowledge that I was communicating to you in the same post you quoted me from. Madprofessor almost sounds like he has a point, it's the kite show now. Forget about it.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Haters gotta hate eh? Both journals I post in are with the blessings of the op's who I helped and will continue to help. Wait a minute. Why am I explaining anything? U don't like it don't look
> 
> ezMple here's a post by one of the ops of the thread I post in
> 
> ...


So are you doing uncle Ben's method or what?. I thought you grow them Christmas tree style. ..... let them do their own thing.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 21, 2013)

No I top similar to UB 's method


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 21, 2013)

ouch..wasnt tryin to stir shit up at all. we can all chill and kick it together like i never even posted that. i was only complementing...
yes a like or two due where its due never ever hurt anyone; but eh, it is what it is! im sure no one lost sleep over it
after all this is the 400 club for all members running 400's can post in so let kite be.
and maybe kite u should start a 1200w club? it will be a first; shit ill start it for you! 3 400's or 2 600's can post...compete.. y'all know?
no need to compete here thou. just show and tell... with lots of helping and such is how it should be

with that said

CHECK OUT MY SIG!!!!! QUESTIONS, COMMENTS, CRITICISMS ARE ALL WELCOME!!! LoL

-G|_ock


----------



## lilroach (Jun 21, 2013)

My entry into the "400 club". I grew 3 White Widow X Big Bud under a 400w HPS. I called 'em the "Three Amigos".



I harvested one last night.



6.6 ounces wet....I'm figuring around 2.5-3 ounces dry. This is my second harvest. Two more plants to harvest this weekend.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 23, 2013)

Day 35 of 12/12. 


Frosty critical+ clone from my room. 










Larger critical plant. 







Top bud of the larger critical. 









J


----------



## gorillapimp (Jun 24, 2013)

http://youtu.be/dHKuAEVDPGU


----------



## Tomiie18 (Jun 24, 2013)

Royal Queen Seeds - Critical
5 plants
400w
1450g wet weight

View attachment 2711318View attachment 2711319View attachment 2711320View attachment 2711321View attachment 2711322View attachment 2711323View attachment 2711324View attachment 2711325View attachment 2711326


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 24, 2013)

looking tasty tomiie18


----------



## Tomiie18 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Bro!


----------



## jondamon (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 37 of 12/12 in my room. 

















J


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

some pic of my temp perpetual grow lol its only like this till nxt week and my new equipment arrives, 
so my cuttings are now in soil and under the 400hps along side my seedling, 
on the left is DNA Holy grail kush, center is Barney blue cheese and on the right is Dinafem cheese, 
in the smaller chamber with cfls is my CH9 blue lemon thai, this was moved to cfls again today as i am vegging my clones for a cpl weeks before flipping to 12/12 and needed somewhere to put the BLT as it has been on 12/12 for 4 weeks or so now,
what u all think of it so far?

View attachment 2713342View attachment 2713343View attachment 2713344View attachment 2713345View attachment 2713346​


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jun 25, 2013)

Looking good Gary nice all singing all dancing set up you got going there is a small space, hats off man. I'd be interested in how you get on with that plant magic old timer organic nutes use, I'm Biobizz organic and am always looking for alternatives as biobizz despite being pretty decent all over is guilty of lacking essential minerals.Will also be interesting to see the differences if any between Barneys and Dinafem's cheeses.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Looking good Gary nice all singing all dancing set up you got going there is a small space, hats off man. I'd be interested in how you get on with that plant magic old timer organic nutes use, I'm Biobizz organic and am always looking for alternatives as biobizz despite being pretty decent all over is guilty of lacking essential minerals.Will also be interesting to see the differences if any between Barneys and Dinafem's cheeses.


went to buy more biobizz 2day myself mate but the guy in my local hydro shop recommended the old timer nutes so thought id give them a go and see how it goes.
also being gifted a 8 plant hydro setup in nxt cpl weeks so will be setting up another grow area soon to go along with my current soil grow and im looking forward to seeing the differences in growth and yield between soil and hydro


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

All growers have been searching for the one plant if you had to pick only one to have with you on a deserted island. Well the search can be temporarily suspended. DNA Brings the community 2 time cannabis cup champion Kosher Kush and they have crossed her to the Multi Champion TheOG#18, bringing you The Holy Grail Kush!This cross produces large resinous buds that reek of OG#18/Kosher goodness!! New or newer carbon filters are highly recommended as the smell can be over powering! The HolyGrail is great for the beginner as well as the Master grower. The Experienced growers can take her to the limit pushing the nutrient uptake to the very edge and being rewarded with insanely aromatic plants with the strength and yield not to be matched!The HolyGrail will demand the highest price of all the OG Kush Hybrids and the bag appeal is second to none. Several HighTimes staff were heard talking of how superior the HolyGrailKush was in looks, smell, and taste. Far out performing all other entries in 2011 HTCC to take First place with a first ever perfect score!!Now the world can try The Holy Grail Kush!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

sounds good hope it lives up to it when i flower mine


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 25, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> some pic of my temp perpetual grow lol its only like this till nxt week and my new equipment arrives,
> so my cuttings are now in soil and under the 400hps along side my seedling,
> on the left is DNA Holy grail kush, center is Barney blue cheese and on the right is Dinafem cheese,
> in the smaller chamber with cfls is my CH9 blue lemon thai, this was moved to cfls again today as i am vegging my clones for a cpl weeks before flipping to 12/12 and needed somewhere to put the BLT as it has been on 12/12 for 4 weeks or so now,
> ...


Why are the clones under the HPS and the flowering plant under CFLs?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Why are the clones under the HPS and the flowering plant under CFLs?


cos the clones will have better growth quicker under the hps as im only vegging them for 10 days max then all plants will be under hps and cfls in one bigger cupboard


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 25, 2013)

doesnt make sense, why not all from the beginning


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> doesnt make sense, why not all from the beginning


what do u mean??

the BLT has been flowering under 12/12 lighting for almost 5 weeks so cant be changed and the clones only arrived and went into soil today so they need to be vegged under 20/4 lighting for a bit b4 i can switch them into flower as i want to get more cuts of these ones, hope that explains it a bit better


----------



## Tomiie18 (Jun 26, 2013)

View attachment 2714118View attachment 2714119View attachment 2714120View attachment 2714121View attachment 2714122View attachment 2714123View attachment 2714124View attachment 2714125View attachment 2714126

Dry weight: 265 gramms, 0.7 g /w. Smoke report coming tonight.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 26, 2013)

heres a nug i.chopped.today 
View attachment 2714560


----------



## Kite High (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## tusseltussel (Jun 27, 2013)

sorry for the squigglies.... 2nd mainline,,,, little one with the white plate and little one next to it is breeding project... end of week 7


----------



## jondamon (Jun 27, 2013)

Day 39 of 12/12. 

About 32 days flowering. 






















J. 


Nice nugs KH.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 27, 2013)

that middle pic....u clone that one?


----------



## jondamon (Jun 28, 2013)

How do you mean?


Did I clone it and save it? No!


Did I clone it and run a clone aswell as it? Yes!



J


----------



## prosperian (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice work jon.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 28, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Nice work jon.


Thanks very much prosperian. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 28, 2013)

to me it looks like its a polyploid... hard to see with sodium light above it, so i could be wrong. and if u didnt clone this potential polyploid then u may of just lost out..


----------



## jondamon (Jun 28, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> to me it looks like its a polyploid... hard to see with sodium light above it, so i could be wrong. and if u didnt clone this potential polyploid then u may of just lost out..


Why would you think its a polyploid?


Because of how large the leaves are?


J


----------



## jondamon (Jun 28, 2013)

This is one of 2 FCJ that I have going and its experiencing fasciation. (Polyploid cola)













Polyploid is only happening to 2 colas on this plant and tbh the main growth is being concentrated on those 2 poly colas. Everything else on the plant is a little disappointing for its age. 




J


----------



## jondamon (Jun 28, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> to me it looks like its a polyploid... hard to see with sodium light above it, so i could be wrong. and if u didnt clone this potential polyploid then u may of just lost out..


I can also confirm the CRITICAL+ you mentioned isn't poly its just big ass colas lol. 



I have the topped part of this plant as a clone type SOG and its DEFINATELY not poly. 




J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 28, 2013)

explain polyploid fellas


----------



## jondamon (Jun 28, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> explain polyploid fellas


Basically a conjoined cola. 

What appears to be 2 colas joined together. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 28, 2013)

conjoined twins; 
and Jonda its not by random chance that i thought i seen it and then u did have 1, in this case 2!!
u have a good explanation to why u didnt opt to clone that sucker?!?!?!?!? u get that dialed in you will be seeing some MASSIVE buds!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

just quick snap of mine under 400s......View attachment 2717138


----------



## jondamon (Jun 28, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> conjoined twins;
> and Jonda its not by random chance that i thought i seen it and then u did have 1, in this case 2!!
> u have a good explanation to why u didnt opt to clone that sucker?!?!?!?!? u get that dialed in you will be seeing some MASSIVE buds!



To be honest I only have the single room now. 

But freaks of nature don't interest me. 

Plus ploy's or fasciation are 50/50 as to whether they perform or not. 


I don't have 2 poly plants. Only 1 but it has 2 poly colas. But like I said its development is only towards those poly colas. 


I've done the whole mother/clone area and shit. 

Now I like to keep it simple as I only grow for myself. 


Growing is something I do to smoke. 




J


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 28, 2013)

Polyploid means something has extra chromosomes. Normally chromosomes are paired which gives rise to diploids, but sometimes you get an entire extra set which are called tetraploid which produce 4 leaves at each node when young and two at each mature node. Tetraploid and diploid plants can be bred to create sterile triploid plants which is where we get seedless watermelons from.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 28, 2013)

heres a couple.frost shots from space bomb around day 55 
what you think guys, jodamon yours are huge and pretty, 
View attachment 2717824View attachment 2717825


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 29, 2013)

so a polypoid could basically mean a clone that grows two leaders naturally?


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 29, 2013)

It means it has extra copies of genes, which is expressed by growing more leaves at nodes, 4 for immature tetraploid plants and 2 for mature ones. Here's a pic of a tetraploid plant I found that you can see the four leaves





Only polyploid plants with an even haploid number can reproduce, when a tetraploid plant and a diploid produce offspring the result is a triploid plant which can not successfully reproduce because it has an odd number of chromosomes which makes meiosis impossible and you get little deformed useless seeds like the little white seeds in a seedless watermelon. 
Because of the extra set of genes polyploid plants can produce extra enzymes which leads to all chemical processes in the plant happening faster.
So yes a clone that naturally does that is probably polyploid but there's more to it than just that.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 29, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> heres a couple.frost shots from space bomb around day 55
> what you think guys, jodamon yours are huge and pretty,
> View attachment 2717822View attachment 2717823View attachment 2717824View attachment 2717825



Looking nice smokey. 

My plants are the result of 6 weeks veg from seed with topping and a small amount of LST here and there. 

That along with a balanced feed and some extra Si, Ca and Mg. 



J


----------



## Xrangex (Jun 29, 2013)

My first scrog. Vanilla Kush, Stacked Kush, & Sour Kush

.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 29, 2013)

I took this this morning, this is my Blue Dream at 53 days. She's looking great.





And have a full body pic of her.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 29, 2013)

Took these tonight. 

I pulled out the critical+ from inside the room to get better pictures. 


































Day 41 of 12/12. 


J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 29, 2013)

looks awesome bro


----------



## jondamon (Jun 29, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> looks awesome bro


Cheers smokey. 




J


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 29, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I took this this morning, this is my Blue Dream at 53 days. She's looking great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who the breeder on the BD?


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 29, 2013)

Day 32 of 12/12
View attachment 2718826View attachment 2718827View attachment 2718828View attachment 2718829View attachment 2718830


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 30, 2013)

She's the clone only. I want to cube her to come up with a good representation of her from seed. S1s can be fire, but there's a lot of variability.


----------



## SnowWhitte (Jun 30, 2013)

Fruity Chronic juice is her name, keeping people stoned is her game.  Got 12 oz off this beast under my 400w with a scrog in a 2x3 room.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 30, 2013)

SnowWhitte said:


> Fruity Chronic juice is her name, keeping people stoned is her game. View attachment 2719420 Got 12 oz off this beast under my 400w with a scrog in a 2x3 room.


12 oz. wet?


----------



## SnowWhitte (Jun 30, 2013)

12 oz dry, was using 1500 ppm of botanicare nutes during the end of flowering. She was the best yeilder i've had using bubblebuckets.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's some pics folks. Day 43 of 12/12. 



























J


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 1, 2013)

beautiful work jonda


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jul 2, 2013)

Top Notch buds there Jonamon, not long to go now


----------



## jondamon (Jul 2, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Top Notch buds there Jonamon, not long to go now


All plants are supposed to be 50-55 day flowering times according to breeders info so we'll see. 


I'm expecting to harvest around day 65 of 12/12 around 58 days flowering. But that's not set in stone. 


It depends when they tell me they're finished. 




J


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ug5V3X4k-6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug5V3X4k-6U[/video]

a little video of my girls tonight


----------



## jondamon (Jul 3, 2013)

Day 45 of 12/12. 

Around 38 days flowering. 

Fruity chronic juice cola







Critical+ cola






Fasciation fruity chronic juice. 





Fasciation or polyploid cola is at the bottom left of the pic. Looks like there is a double set of leaves around it. 



J


----------



## Kite High (Jul 3, 2013)

Psst. Jon. I like.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 3, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Psst. Jon. I like.


Cheers kite. 


J


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 3, 2013)

Please tell me you have a clone of that plant.


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 3, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Please tell me you have a clone of that plant.


i said the same fuckin thing he said no .


----------



## CruzinPenguin (Jul 4, 2013)

*33 Days 12/12*


----------



## jondamon (Jul 4, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Please tell me you have a clone of that plant.


Like I have said before. 

I now have a single room and no time to dick around with freaks. 


I grow, I harvest, I smoke. 


Its pretty simple really. 


I don't want to be spending months learning what a poly wants to be grown like. 



This plant has 1 decent cola. The poly cola and even that isn't massive. 

Then there's things like a greater risk of mould due to formation of the cola which would mean I would have to run my dehumidifier more costing more money again and increasing my costs per grow. 

Unfortunately energy in the UK is expensive. 

I pay around £0.24 per kwh. That's around $0.38. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 4, 2013)

Damn that's expensive electricity!


----------



## jondamon (Jul 4, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Damn that's expensive electricity!


You're fucking telling me. Lol. 



Costs me £121 a month to run a single 400w setup with dehumidifier here and there along with normal household stuff. Around 23kwh per day. 

Around $170




J


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 4, 2013)

Damn, setting up a little tub to veg in could greatly increase your efficiency. I use an 18gal storage tub that currently has 2 23W CFLs and 2 PC fans that sits on top of my grow. That's like 80W, but it let's me use the big light purely for flowering which lets me grow a lot more plants. You probably have most of the stuff you would need around the house and if you don't it can be had for like $50.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 4, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Damn, setting up a little tub to veg in could greatly increase your efficiency. I use an 18gal storage tub that currently has 2 23W CFLs and 2 PC fans that sits on top of my grow. That's like 80W, but it let's me use the big light purely for flowering which lets me grow a lot more plants. You probably have most of the stuff you would need around the house and if you don't it can be had for like $50.


I've got a 24w T5HO box for that but thanks for the info. 

I've got clones whenever I need them but thanks for worrying about my efficiency lol. 


These last lot are from seed. 

I haven't grown from seed for a few harvests now. 


Like I said I like to keep it simple. 


Everything in my room gets fed pretty much the same EC. 


If I had that little veg area too its another amount of time away from my family to care for whatever is in there. 



Like I keep reminding people. I used to do this as a hobby. I had a 600 setup. A mother area with 200w cfl and the 24wt5 for cloning etc. I was running perpetual for a while. 


I'm just a lazy twat who likes growing quality herb simply. 





J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 4, 2013)

Also I can't smoke everything I yield now let alone if I step up my efficiency. Lol. 



J


----------



## Kite High (Jul 4, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Also I can't smoke everything I yield now let alone if I step up my efficiency. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> J


Then you need to make concentrates. Lol


----------



## Kite High (Jul 4, 2013)

jondamon said:


> You're fucking telling me. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sux bro. I run 1700 wars lighting along with a 60 pint dehumidifier a 9500btu minisplit and 3 fans and it's only $120 a month.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 4, 2013)

Kite High said:


> That sux bro. I run 1700 wars lighting along with a 60 pint dehumidifier a 9500btu minisplit and 3 fans and it's only $120 a month.


Retreats to a corner and weeps. 



The UK is a rip off nation. Full stop. 



A gallon of petrol here now is about £7 or $10 roughly. 




J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 4, 2013)

heres a little something for the club, my new batch
View attachment 2725142View attachment 2725143View attachment 2725144
this batch includes a pheno hunt for skunk#1, chemmy jones,crystal limit
belladonna


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 4, 2013)

^ what the fuck?!?!?


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 4, 2013)

umm +rep???


----------



## Kite High (Jul 4, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Retreats to a corner and weeps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$3.50 here. It's coming to us too. And soon


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 5, 2013)

3.35-3.20 where i live, i remembrr cheap fuel back in the day


----------



## jondamon (Jul 5, 2013)

Kite High said:


> $3.50 here. It's coming to us too. And soon


Omg that's about £2.25 for a gallon. 


I think I need to move to the USA lol. 


Can I get through passport control with a caution for growing? Lol. 



J


----------



## Kite High (Jul 5, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> 3.35-3.20 where i live, i remembrr cheap fuel back in the day


Telling my age but I remember $0.25 a gallon


----------



## jondamon (Jul 5, 2013)

I remember £0.63 a litre here. 

Its now £1.39 a litre. 


I'm 33 years old. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey fellow 400'ers. 

Here are some pics of my girls at 48 days of 12/12 around 41 of actual flowering. 

Especially for gloc and MrEDuck the fasciation or polyploid. 








Critical+ cola. There's around 5 this size on the plant. 







The top colas on the critical+








Everything I use. 







Critical+ clone. 







FCJ clone. 








Not long to go on these beauties. 




J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 6, 2013)

looks good dude, how may more days 10 or so?


----------



## jondamon (Jul 6, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> looks good dude, how may more days 10 or so?


Maybe more like 14. 

I like to get comatosed with a good sedative effect from the CBD. 

Pretty much all pistils have ambered on the critical+. So its ripening uniformily. Just got to wait for that final little swell and I'll be harvesting. 


J


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 6, 2013)

Amber means THC has degraded into CBN not CBD. They're different chemicals, I personally don't like any CBN. I think everyone should experiment with when they harvest to find what they like best.


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 6, 2013)

that final LITTLE swell is HUGE! Great pics jonda that poly's lookin FAT.

here's a ton of macros from today enjoy!! about 3-4 more weeks to go.


----------



## Xrangex (Jul 7, 2013)

My kush closet 2 days of flower, stacked kush vanilla kush and sour kush (headband) along with 3 little white Russian clones

400w cooltube
super soil/ gh nutes/ cha ching tri nutes/ gravity/ and rock resinator


----------



## jondamon (Jul 7, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Amber means THC has degraded into CBN not CBD. They're different chemicals, I personally don't like any CBN. I think everyone should experiment with when they harvest to find what they like best.


Thanks for the correction. 

I like CBN. 


J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's 2 pics just as lights come on. 


Whole room







Critical+









Cheers




J


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (Jul 7, 2013)

hi i got a big prob 1.2 1.2 2.tent my temps when light is off is 27degree


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 7, 2013)

spotted a nanner today. chop time may have to come early. what should i do; stick it out or rid of them.??? got like 3 weeks left on em'


----------



## jondamon (Jul 7, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> spotted a nanner today. chop time may have to come early. what should i do; stick it out or rid of them.??? got like 3 weeks left on em'


If I ever see any I just try and pluck as they show. 


In 3 weeks if anything got pollinated it wouldn't be too bad. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 7, 2013)

jondamon said:


> If I ever see any I just try and pluck as they show.
> 
> 
> In 3 weeks if anything got pollinated it wouldn't be too bad.
> ...


will do this tonight. just fear of more reoccurring!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 7, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> hi i got a big prob 1.2 1.2 2.tent my temps when light is off is 27degree


It needs better ventilation and probably the room it's in needs to be cooled if its that hot with lights off.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys its harvest time for me and my Nirvana Northern Lights have been chopped and are now drying, I got 300, 325, and 400g wet, from 3 plants, should dry out to around 3 ounces per plantView attachment 2730348View attachment 2730349


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking good man!


----------



## ThorGanjason (Jul 9, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Here's 2 pics just as lights come on.
> 
> 
> Whole room
> ...



Lookin' nice and dank as usual, j


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 9, 2013)

heres my new babies hoping to get at least 15 nice ladys


----------



## ThorGanjason (Jul 10, 2013)

So a question in general to 400 watters-- how high off of the top of your guys plants do you keep your light? I'm running a metal halide in veg, working on a vert setup. I'm realizing that the height I keep the light is going to affect the size and angle of my shelves if I wanna get the maximum lumens on each plant, but I'm noticing I keep my light a lot closer than a lot of you guys. I do have an air conditioned intake that points right on my plants I guess. But I mean some of my plants I keep like 4-6 inches from my light.


----------



## Edgar9 (Jul 10, 2013)

Put the back of you hand under the light so that it's so close that it hurts. Then back your hand away until it doesn't hurt anymore under the light and you could just keep your hand there at that distance. That's the distance you want. For me with my 400 watt it's about 7 to 9 inches.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 10, 2013)

My 400w sits in an open reflector around 8" from the tops. 


I lift mine up for pics. Lol. 




J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 10, 2013)

same.for me.jonda


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 10, 2013)

I try not to get within ~4" of the cool tube.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2013)

6-8 inches off the tops for me.


----------



## Kite High (Jul 10, 2013)

10 - 14 inches above for me 400's on movers...CMH will bleach QUICK!! The movers are a godsend. Will never grow without them again ever.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah I really need to get a mover, i have a 2 foot wide x 4 foot long space, would sure help getting the light everywhere.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 10, 2013)

me.too,.i have 8x4, but only half of is being used thinking of running this second 
400 light from hydrofarm,idk


----------



## Kite High (Jul 10, 2013)

I run 5x5x9 height rooms


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 10, 2013)

i will be running two 8x4x7 tents next week


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 10, 2013)

that could of been what gave me nanners, the cola that has the nanner was the one that grew closest to the light no less then 6 inches away. it was about 4 inches away i had to lower the plants ..that same plant will probably be my biggest yielder as well


----------



## jondamon (Jul 12, 2013)

Couple of new pics for you. 

Day 54 of 12/12. 

Well I can quite honestly say that critical+ is definitely a quick finisher. 

For all the Americans out there the critical is fully milky pretty much everywhere I look. I know how you guys like milky trich's rather than Amber's. so you could harvest the critical now IMO. 

But I like to get comatosed. Lol. 

























J


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jul 12, 2013)

just picked up an old 400w hps wall type fixture plan on fab'n it to hang in my cab, my question is, is my cab even big enough to runn the 400. plan on venting my window A/C into the box with 4" ducting. tho i am sad, had to wire up the ballast since the ppl jus ripped it down with out caring. Ballast fires up can hear it humming tho i think the bulb might be blown since it is not lighting.... hope it actually works and not jus wasting money on a lamp for nothing..... anyway to test the igniter with out buying a new bulb?


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jul 12, 2013)

Sire Killem All said:


> is my cab even big enough to run the 400.


 20Dx29Wx34H plan on doing alot of LST'n on them


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 13, 2013)

That height could be a problem even with a cool tube.


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 13, 2013)

Sire Killem All said:


> 20Dx29Wx34H plan on doing alot of LST'n on them


grab a 200cfm fan for that 400, lots of topping and fimming with some lst bro and u will be golden. ur going to have to veg a good amount of time thou.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 13, 2013)

Assuming a cool tube and 7" tall pots you're looking at 20" from the top of the pots to the bottom of the tube. Not ideal but certainly doable. Use LST to get flat plants before flower.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 14, 2013)

Day 56 of 12/12. 


Critical+






FCJ







Planning on chopping the critical next weekend. Which will be 63 days of 12/12. 

I doubt the FCJ's will be ready at that time. 


J


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I took the tops off this plant yesterday. She's a Blue Dream at 68 days in flower.





Here's what I cut.





Here's what's left.





I've been following this bud for a bud of the month thing on another site. I really wish I had a better macro lens. Maybe for Christmas.





This is a cross a friend made of Dr Greenthumb's Good Dog and his Royal Kush, she looks to have about 2-3 weeks to go. She took her sweet time starting to flower but is looking good now. I have a clone of her that I'll run before making up my mind about her. I started to see some purple on her today.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 15, 2013)

damn mr e duck, those are beautiful shots, thats a hellova plant,
whats your guess on the yield?
heeres mine at three and a half weeks old, well my new ones
View attachment 2737851


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks man. I really love this plant! It's my first cycle with the 400 so I'm not too confident in guessing yield. What I chopped weighed ~250g fresh off the plant and I had 140g of material left after trimming and I quick dried an eighth, so I'm guessing somewhere between 1-1.5oz dry from this and probably 2.5-3oz from the whole plant.


----------



## DownUnderDoper (Jul 16, 2013)

ThorGanjason said:


> So a question in general to 400 watters-- how high off of the top of your guys plants do you keep your light? I'm running a metal halide in veg, working on a vert setup. I'm realizing that the height I keep the light is going to affect the size and angle of my shelves if I wanna get the maximum lumens on each plant, but I'm noticing I keep my light a lot closer than a lot of you guys. I do have an air conditioned intake that points right on my plants I guess. But I mean some of my plants I keep like 4-6 inches from my light.


I run a vert 400w hps and I find anything closer than about 6 inches will start burning/bleaching.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jul 17, 2013)

Good shit fellas


----------



## jondamon (Jul 18, 2013)

Day 59 of 12/12 

FCJ 







Critical+






FCJ clone






Critical clone






Canopy









J


----------



## KronicCraig (Jul 18, 2013)

Here's my two babies under 400w HPS "the doctor" and "Pakistan valley"View attachment 2741810View attachment 2741811


----------



## KronicCraig (Jul 18, 2013)

gorgeous fuckin plant man!!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 19, 2013)

What he said.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 19, 2013)

yeah nigga what


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 20, 2013)

pics later of the harvest from today. 400g wet. ill keep y'all posted


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 20, 2013)

heres my babies at 3 weeks from seed
View attachment 2744240


----------



## jondamon (Jul 23, 2013)

Harvest of critical large and clone. 


Day 64. 

Clone. 






All hanging up. 






Before hanging. 






One of four this size. 






More pics in my sig thread. 





J


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jul 23, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> heres my babies at 3 weeks from seed
> View attachment 2744240


smokey why so many under a 400!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

what cracking fukkerz?? thats me finally got ma internet in ma new house so im back with a vengeance lol.

so ive moved and got my tent all set up and my girls have been under 12/12 for about 16 days and been showing sex since the 16th july so im pretty happy got 4 girls flowering and another running 12/12 from seed. 

i also set up a veg chamber in my loft but havent finished yet and dont have any new beans or cuts to use yet.

heres a cpl pics of the tent and my girls these were taken about 10 days ago and they are much bigger now. i will get more pics 2morro so u can see the difference from these ones till now.

MY CURRENT SETUP

400w HPS
2 x 100w CFLS
4" carbon filter & extractor fan
4" intake fan
16" standing oscillating fan
4 x 10l pots
Grow soil & perlite 50/50 mix
Plant magic old timer nutrients, Grow & Bloom
Biobizz topmax

2 x Barney farm Blue cheese (clone)
DNA Genetics Holy Grail Kush (clone
Dinafem Cheese (seed)
Greenhouse seeds Blue Grape Dream (seed)

clones vegged for 12 days after potting in soil
Dinafem cheese vegged for 21 days 
Kush fimmed on day 8 veg

12/12 for 3 weeks now 1st sign of sex showed 7 days ago


will add more as things change but for now thats me

​


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 24, 2013)

nice setup, you deserve some rep for that, ijust moved too, nice huh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> nice setup, you deserve some rep for that, ijust moved too, nice huh


cheers mate


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 24, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> smokey why so many under a 400!


gonna post new pics today

9 babies in new 3gal homes, reason for having so many is im going to cut the top
off every plant and clone them for when i put the second 400 hps in the other side of my
tent, and the clones will be going in the 1gal pots, kinda perpetual, keep 2 cycles at all times


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 24, 2013)

alright guys heres the new pics, today is day 29 from seed, rought 3/4-1ft tall, just installed
second 400 hps from hydrofarm, what you guys think


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice man, looks like a pro setup for personal.

I'm in the two 400w lamps club too... I'm doing mh and hps in 5x3 tent; first run with 2 lights. I also set up another 400w veg area I will keep dimmed running 250w MH lamps.

Running two Galaxy select-a-watt and one magnetic sunlight supply. Started out growing with four 6500k spiral CFL, then after a few weeks veg switched to a single 150w hps I borrowed from a friend for my "coral reef fish aquarium", and later added another 150w HTGSupply hps in bloom.

Hoping the dual spectrum makes for some sticky cannabinoids and yummie terpens without sacrificing yield.

Week 2


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking nice guys! I bet that was the first thing setup in the new house Gary.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks malevolence, i really like your setup, do you swap the mh and hps around lamps?
im running a 3700k and a 2700k bulbs, mr educk, hows the dream chop yet?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Looking nice guys! I bet that was the first thing setup in the new house Gary.


it was that mate never finished moving till 11pm but fuck me i stayed up till i had the full tent set up as my plants had been vegging in my old house so needed done asap.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 24, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> thanks malevolence, i really like your setup, do you swap the mh and hps around lamps?
> im running a 3700k and a 2700k bulbs, mr educk, hows the dream chop yet?


I'm chopping either Saturday or Monday, we're on vacation so I can't check on the girls and it's killing me. My friend refilled the water bottles yesterday but wasn't capable of doing more than refilling bottles. Being away is killing me.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 24, 2013)

i bet so, lol hows your vacation going . i cant wait to see your harvest pics, thats a monster ya got


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 24, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MrEDuck again.*&#8203;*


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 24, 2013)

Vacation is good but life keeps happening and fucking with it. 
Any of you guys ever use growstones? I've got friends raving about them and getting great results. I'm thinking of using them for the next run.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 24, 2013)

ive seen them before, never used them, i have used hydroton, and it sucks imo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

some pics from 2night day 8 of flowering sorry for the shitty quality but my cam is fucked so using my phone now.

pic 1 is Blue grape dream 12 days from seed under 12/12
pic 2 is 1st blue cheese clone
pic 3 is 2nd blue cheese clone
pic 4 is dinafem cheese s33d
pic 5 is holy grail kush clone


View attachment 2748954View attachment 2748953View attachment 2748955View attachment 2748952View attachment 2748951View attachment 2748957View attachment 2748958View attachment 2748959​


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 25, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> thanks malevolence, i really like your setup, do you swap the mh and hps around lamps?
> im running a 3700k and a 2700k bulbs, mr educk, hows the dream chop yet?



I havent been rotating the lights or anything... just gonna let them go and see how they do. Super lemon haze directly under the mh and pineapple express directly under hps.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 25, 2013)

good.luck to ya bbro


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 26, 2013)

View attachment 2750903View attachment 2750904View attachment 2750905View attachment 2750906View attachment 2750907



pic 1 blue grape dream
pic 2 blue cheese
pic 3 blue cheese
pic 4 dinafem cheese
pic 5 holy grail kush​


----------



## Pyewacket (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello folks, great thread.

I stole a portion of my bedroom closet a while back for an autoflower 400w grow room. I had to put a partition wall up and a lockable door, to appease the wife.


Inside I built 3 shelves. The top shelf is a little box with some ventilation for a germ area. My babies stay up there from seed germ to about 7-10 days old seedling.


My second shelf, it is occupied now with 4x (Northern Lights X Big Bud fem autos). They stay there from between 4-5weeks. These are just over 3 weeks old. The left back one wanted to be a tree instead of an Auto. In one week, I will start 4x (Pakistan Ryder fem autos) in the above box shelf..This is a CFL 8x200w, 6500k veg shelf. It appears to be doing a good job thus far.


My bottom shelf is my 400W HPS shelf. On the floor of the room you see a previous grow. I grew a NL photo with 3x blue mystics. In a week or two I will remove those BLXBB autos down under the 400WHP for flowering. It works well with 4 autos. 



Once in full swing, I hope this is how things will ultimately work out for me:


Here are some photos of what I have harvested from the room:


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice setup man! I have a friend who did a similar setup for awhile.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 27, 2013)

I took a picture with flash under the HPS and I really like the way the purple pops in the area illuminated by the flash. It's my Royal Dog 63 days into flower. She'll be coming down very soon.





Here's a crop of the closest bud to see it a little better.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jul 28, 2013)

debating on going in to 12/12 now or wait for like 2 weeks till i can go get my flowering nutes and tent to move out of the closet as my girl worried about the clothes stinking...lol... . jus got my 400 up and running a couple days ago. my branches are growing branches not sure what 2 weeks under the HPS will do.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 28, 2013)

two more weeks sir i rec. if ya want a decent yield


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

View attachment 2753223View attachment 2753224View attachment 2753225View attachment 2753226View attachment 2753227View attachment 2753228View attachment 2753229View attachment 2753230View attachment 2753231

some pics from this morning while out for a feed


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jul 28, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> two more weeks sir i rec. if ya want a decent yield


 k. Thnx for the advice. It looked root bound when I transplanted outter walls were covered in roots


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 28, 2013)

I finished harvesting the Blue Dream I had partially harvested. I got 266.2g of wet trimmed bud and 90.0g of wet trim. If the bud dries similarly to what I chopped before that should be about 80g dry which would bring the total for the plant to 125g. In a 3 gallon pot with less than 4ft of height  I see why there's so much Blue Dream in some areas. 
Here's the main stalks after everything was cut off:





Here's everything laid out on a full page of newspaper.





And everything once it had been trimmed.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2013)

Weigh in of the CRITICAL+ large and the clone. 

111.8/111.9g for the large 2.5ft tall critical






12g for the critical clone. Notice the increase of 12.1g on the scale reading. 






Nug shot. 






Whole bowl. 








J


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 29, 2013)

I took down the other plant I had in flower. 





I left some lowers that would have just gone straight into the hash pile because I have the space right now.





This is what got chopped.





All trimmed up, I got 443.28g wet, my kitchen scale broke so I only have a little pocket scale that can only do 100g at a time so I'm not posting all of the pics. I'll post some dry shots when its only two pics needed.





She really got a pretty color too her.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

heres my bunch, getting bigger


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I finished harvesting the Blue Dream I had partially harvested. I got 266.2g of wet trimmed bud and 90.0g of wet trim. If the bud dries similarly to what I chopped before that should be about 80g dry which would bring the total for the plant to 125g. In a 3 gallon pot with less than 4ft of height  I see why there's so much Blue Dream in some areas.
> Here's the main stalks after everything was cut off:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mate nice grow


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Weigh in of the CRITICAL+ large and the clone.
> 
> 111.8/111.9g for the large 2.5ft tall critical
> 
> ...


enjoy ur smoke looks tasty


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I took down the other plant I had in flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that purple shit looks amazing mate, what strain is it


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2013)

Just taken this second for you guys. 

This is my pre-cure sampler. 

Hmm very nice. 

Can't wait for it to cure now for a few weeks.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 29, 2013)

She's a cross a friend made from his Royal Kush and a Good Dog by Dr Greenthumb. I quick dried a little lower nug and was pleasantly surprised by the potency.


----------



## KronicCraig (Jul 30, 2013)

Some of my 400 watt girls...not much height since I run 12/12 perpetual
View attachment 2756656Mini SOG
My organic bin (4 diff strains) They're goin into heavy LST to preserve branch space. (Might've gotten greedy w/ 5 plants instead of my original idea of 4)
The Doctor 
Pakistan Valley
View attachment 2756673PV after a lil finger-twist LST


----------



## Cloudiology (Jul 31, 2013)

my six autos i have under a 400w that i originally thought was a 600w but wasn't. anyway these are my royal dwarf autos. and they're doing great. 7 weeks old.


​


----------



## Xrangex (Aug 2, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I took down the other plant I had in flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buds really do look great, you in jersey?


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

KronicCraig said:


> Some of my 400 watt girls...not much height since I run 12/12 perpetual
> View attachment 2756656Mini SOG
> View attachment 2756657My organic bin (4 diff strains) They're goin into heavy LST to preserve branch space. (Might've gotten greedy w/ 5 plants instead of my original idea of 4)
> View attachment 2756671The Doctor
> ...


nice pics


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Buds really do look great, you in jersey?


that looks awesome


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, and I am from Jersey.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 5, 2013)

Harvested 2 out of 3 FCJ clones. 

And 1 larger FCJ plant tonight. 

Clones 










2 together. 







Larger FCJ harvest. 








J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 5, 2013)

beautiful j, 
you trim them down any furthur from the stem?


----------



## Xrangex (Aug 5, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Thanks, and I am from Jersey.


Lmao, I quoted you on that post an I guess everyone thought the plants were mine. Already got like 3 reputation comments and msmghirl apparently thought they were mine too. 
Sorry for stealing your thunder lol


----------



## Xrangex (Aug 5, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> that looks awesome


Lol those are mrEduck's, I just quoted his post with the pictures.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 6, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> beautiful j,
> you trim them down any furthur from the stem?


Not sure what you mean. 

They'll hang now for 6-8 days. 

Then each bud once dry will get snipped of the stem and jarred. 



Then smoked. Lol!



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Lmao, I quoted you on that post an I guess everyone thought the plants were mine. Already got like 3 reputation comments and msmghirl apparently thought they were mine too.
> Sorry for stealing your thunder lol


It's cool man, you a jerseyite as well?


----------



## MrFowlio (Aug 6, 2013)

here is some bagseed, will let her mature a little longer  1st Grow under 400W HPS for flower and 7x20W cool white cfls made her veg  She's been flowering for 10 weeks now....

Don't know why the lower leaves are going yellow, she's just had a spurt of new growth!


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 6, 2013)

MrFowlio said:


> here is some bagseed, will let her mature a little longer  1st Grow under 400W HPS for flower and 7x20W cool white cfls made her veg  She's been flowering for 10 weeks now....
> 
> Don't know why the lower leaves are going yellow, she's just had a spurt of new growth!
> 
> ...


yellowing is normal they pulling the last of the nutes from fan leaves


----------



## simisimis (Aug 7, 2013)

MrFowlio said:


> here is some bagseed, will let her mature a little longer  1st Grow under 400W HPS for flower and 7x20W cool white cfls made her veg  She's been flowering for 10 weeks now....
> 
> Don't know why the lower leaves are going yellow, she's just had a spurt of new growth!
> 
> ...


lookin beautiful man, some serious colas incoming ) 
yellowing means that you are not feeding your plants enough N. Keep them green throughout the grow is your aim.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't give them any more Nitrogen after the halfway point of the flowering cycle. It will diminish yields and trichs. Yellowing of fan leaves is completely natural a few weeks from harvest. Some ppl love for their plants to completely fade before harvest; gives them a much better flavor!


----------



## simisimis (Aug 7, 2013)

KronicCraig said:


> Don't give them any more Nitrogen after the halfway point of the flowering cycle. It will diminish yields and trichs. Yellowing of fan leaves is completely natural a few weeks from harvest. Some ppl love for their plants to completely fade before harvest; gives them a much better flavor!


lol.. dude... please spare your hypes to yourself.. N diminish trichs.. gimme a break.. curing makes the taste, not lack of N. Lack of N reduces your yields


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 7, 2013)

In fairness an over abundance of N will inhibit flowering, if you're using a 5-1-1 your plant won't flower. But pot will flower just fine with a balanced "veg" nute like dyna grow's foliage pro will work just fine all the way through.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 7, 2013)

is there anything you reccomend from like a reg store mr educk? home depot, lowes?
wonderred if they had any decent nutes at all, i have no grow store


----------



## MrFowlio (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice! I'm sure she's got all the Nitrogen she needs, the organics I used were quite sturdy and I'm just going to assume that it's regular considering the cola's and the amount of energy required by her to produce such dank, the plant is super wobbly and the cola might need support soon... 
I should have probably done a journal or whatever so here are some earlier pictures 

I had 4 plants, this one was the slowest through veg, and I stunted her a bit through some LST, The other 3 were all huge going into flower and I lost 2. One was a male, straight up, showed very late??? the other performed tomfoolery and seemed to be a lady, only to sprout some pollen sacks beneath the new, white pistils... The other one is 1.2m tall and is some serious sativa  I'm gushing! 

These pictures were taken on the 25th of July

This is the smaller side buddy (my personal aesthetic favourite)
Main Cola from front and back


I would upload them all, but being in Africa and all that, it takes too long  
The seeds are from Swaziland, with mixed genetics  Almost like a lucky packet


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 7, 2013)

simisimis said:


> lol.. dude... please spare your hypes to yourself.. N diminish trichs.. gimme a break.. curing makes the taste, not lack of N. Lack of N reduces your yields


Curing actually helps your flowers reach their full potential through the release of resin and terpenes. Terpenes is what makes the taste not curing or trichomes. Excessive nitrogen in the late phase of flowering will reduce the quantity of trichomes and lower the size of colas and increase node spacing. Nitrogen is responsible for growth of the plant and if in abundant supply late in flower cycle, will cause plant to continually (slightly) stretch. This is not my "hype", only information gained from The Rev and Ed Rosenthal. The Rev suggests a more direct schedule with feeding nitrogen using spikes and teas. Lack of nitrogen does reduce your yields, but only if given during the right times. I don't know if you grow organically or not, so I won't judge what you say or know, but have the requisite knowledge when you attack someone else's posting.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 7, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> is there anything you reccomend from like a reg store mr educk? home depot, lowes?
> wonderred if they had any decent nutes at all, i have no grow store


Ace Hardware carries Epsoma products which are considered organic and work really well with cannabis.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 7, 2013)

If you have nursery or garden store by you they'll have better stuff than HD or Lowes. I'm a big fan of Jack's Classic products. The Citrus FeED is pretty awesome for weed. I've been using the 20-20-20 because my garden center was out of the citrus. Container grown plants really don't need the amount of P they often get fed. Tissue data shows P is the 5th most abundant element of the 6 macronutrients. Certainly doesn't seem like the number one most important nute in flower. 
I actually wan. To start making my own nutes from metal salts.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 7, 2013)

ive been you using mg and its way to high in n
so im kinda stumped, i live in the swamps mr educk lol
ill try and find jacks any thing else you reccomend?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 7, 2013)

whats this metal salts, also could i pm you with a q?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 7, 2013)

I've used miracle grow and done ok with it. You can order Jack's and not get murdered on the shipping because they're solids. A 5lb tub will get to you for under $20. 
Metal salts would be things like potassium nitrate or magnesium sulfate. PM away, I'm probably going to bed pretty soon but I'll get to it in the morning.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 8, 2013)

KronicCraig said:


> Curing actually helps your flowers reach their full potential through the release of resin and terpenes. Terpenes is what makes the taste not curing or trichomes. Excessive nitrogen in the late phase of flowering will reduce the quantity of trichomes and lower the size of colas and increase node spacing. Nitrogen is responsible for growth of the plant and if in abundant supply late in flower cycle, will cause plant to continually (slightly) stretch. This is not my "hype", only information gained from The Rev and Ed Rosenthal. The Rev suggests a more direct schedule with feeding nitrogen using spikes and teas. Lack of nitrogen does reduce your yields, but only if given during the right times. I don't know if you grow organically or not, so I won't judge what you say or know, but have the requisite knowledge when you attack someone else's posting.


Spoken light someone who's still on their first grow and haven't tried anything out yet. 


Those of us talking about "yellow" leaves not being good are people who have actually tried higher N foods. 


I use a 6-3-8 from start to finish. 

Now granted an extremely high N food can cause problems later in flowering, and as MrEDuck pointed out the use of something like a 5-1-1 will hinder flower production. 

No botanist would ever let their plants get deficiencies. Regardless of what stage of a plants life it is. 


Part of the curing process (have you ever cured?) is to allow bacteria to use chlorophyll. Chlorophyll is the green pigment in the leaves. N Ca and Mg all help to realise this chlorophyll with Mg being the most abundant element in chlorophyll. 

Just because you've read a few books about growing MJ doesn't mean its law. 

Most of the more knowledgable folks on RIU have actually grown strains and tested differing methods. Such as flushing, leaching, high P and K foods, ripening agents, sweeteners blah blah blah. 


Honestly the next thing to come out of your mouth will be that molasses makes buds sweeter and dense. 





J


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 8, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Spoken light someone who's still on their first grow and haven't tried anything out yet.
> 
> 
> Those of us talking about "yellow" leaves not being good are people who have actually tried higher N foods.
> ...


Technically there is more N in the chlorophyll protein than there is Mg, but the active site that it is useless without is an Mg ion. 
I agree that the only way to really learn to grow is to experiment with it. Learn to keep plants healthy the whole way before you go trying to push it. It's amazing what a healthy cannabis plant will put out, especially with a little canopy management.
Who makes the 6-3-8 you use and what kind of medium are you in?


----------



## jondamon (Aug 8, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Technically there is more N in the chlorophyll protein than there is Mg, but the active site that it is useless without is an Mg ion.
> I agree that the only way to really learn to grow is to experiment with it. Learn to keep plants healthy the whole way before you go trying to push it. It's amazing what a healthy cannabis plant will put out, especially with a little canopy management.
> Who makes the 6-3-8 you use and what kind of medium are you in?


I've been a CANNA man for 4 years. 

The 6-3-8 I currently use is CANNA AQUA VEGA. I run coco with around 20% perlite. 

The AQUA range is actually for recirculating hydro systems but it works kick ass as a DTW. The runoff then on odd occasions makes its way outside to my Hebes, Dahlia's, Lavendar and Asiatic Lillies. 


I've tried quite a few of the varying CANNA nutes. My best success has been from using the AQUA VEGA. Don't get me wrong though I have extra additives I use too such as 
Mono Ca
Mono Mg
Si
PK1314
Enzyme product
Root stimulator
Trichoderma
Mycorrhizae 

I found with the AQUA range that the FLORES version with its 4-4-11 was whack during flowering. Causing premature yellowing and leaf drop. 
I've also tried the COCO range and although the 5-4-3 was good I felt it was lacking in some real punch power during flowering which causes you to try and run extra P and K to help out but this in itself can cause excessive yellowing if you aren't careful, higher doses of Ca and Mg along with the coco range at PK booster times helps to eleviate the yellowing. 


I'm pretty confident though that you could run just the 6-3-8 I use from start to finish with nothing else. 

I use root stims to aid root growth, enzymes to keep away springtails, Trichoderma as a pest control as it out competes pests for food, myco to extend root hairs and help me feed heavier etc. Si to help with cell walls and natural defences. 





J


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 8, 2013)

I've heard lots of good things about Canna nutes. I ran H&G for awhile and was very pleased with running Aqua Flakes straight through. I tried the Roots Excelurator and it definitely increased root growth in the plants that I used it on but it didn't appear to be worth the cost. I get plenty of good roots anyway!


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 8, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Spoken light someone who's still on their first grow and haven't tried anything out yet.
> 
> 
> Those of us talking about "yellow" leaves not being good are people who have actually tried higher N foods.
> ...


You don't quite read and understand posts huh? I never said that this is what I do or what someone else should do, I was only mentioning other ideas for situation he was facing with his plants. Nothing is ever law when trying to grow a living, breathing piece of horticultural artwork. 
I am actually on my second MJ grow after serving in the Navy, but I also grow veggies in an organic garden. I had a few hydro grows before I joined the service, and I have only been on RIU for 2 months so I don't have an excessive amount of posts or rep, but that doesn't make anything I post any less viable than someone else. 
Before I joined the Navy, my hombre and I ran a 10 plant wick-resevoir hydro system for several harvests, so some of what I talk about is from then and what I learned at Oaksterdam U and from books/forum/etc. I have moved on to soil and now organics after advice from others and for a more natural way to grow medicine.
As for deficiencies, Subcool and most all his Weed Nerds love for their plants to fade late in life, but they don't know what they are talking about and are probably noobs too. I guess so are the people who wait it out and keep feeding normally, only to find that the plant corrected itself naturally by absorbing the nutrients it needs while keeping a watchful eye to ensure the plant stays healthy and full of vigor. 
As far as testing different methods, I believe whole-heartedly in this, but once someone finds what works for them, stick with it and fine tune it to perfection. I have two plants with chemical nutes and some ripening agents (bud candy & overdrive), i have a few using Subcool's Supersoil and yet another using just organic soil and AACTs. 
And as far as molasses goes, I use it in my organic tea's but mostly for the sugars to feed the microbial life in the soil.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 8, 2013)

I did a double blind test on flushed vs unflushed bud where I gave a friend two samples of three week cured bud labeled A and B and asked him to give them to a few people and ask for feedback on taste. We only had a sample size of 6 but my interpretation of the data was that no one could tell. But if you don't do blind sampling you will have confirmation bias. If you respect Subcool and his fans you will believe that by flushing you will make your bud taste better so your flushed buds will taste better to you.
I wish that we would make it a goal of our education system to turn out scientifically literate citizens. Though I guess that's too much to ask when they have trouble making literate citizens.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 8, 2013)

True that. Did u know they don't even teach cursive in school anymore because its too hard for kids to learn?! Now Florida is allowing high schoolers to graduate without passing the requisite math & science classes, it will be like a vocationalhigh school diploma. 
I don't doubt or promote anything when it comes to growing MJ; if it works for you, then go with it.
I haven't had any major except for a few transplant issues, dropped one plant and SLH roots grew onto pot and partially tore when removing. It had a lil droop and leaves got kinda soft, but after watering and 12hrs of light it seems to be improving (she was blasting off originally).


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm actually much less concerned about cursive now that there are programs that allow computers to make securely dated lab notebooks for R&D. Before that I was furious about it, but typing is a more useful skill. I'd trade my handwriting for the ability to type 100+ wpm. 
STEM education in the US is awful. I don't see how this country is going to remain competitive when we fall behind in R&D and we don't build anything!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 8, 2013)

View attachment 2767940View attachment 2767941View attachment 2767942

a cpl pics of my 4 Blue Dream cuttings, they are loving their new home in the 400w veg room


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 8, 2013)

Especially with the almost nationwide implement of "Common Core." Another step towards the dumbing down of the American masses. The typical papers written by most youths these days is atrocious; most write like they text with no proper use of grammer at all. As far as R&D is concerned, we are years behind most other developed nations, with the exception of military-budgeted (and the now defunct space program) projects. We put our money in the wrong pockets to make improvements in this country and it is the cause of our continual decline.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

hey guys.heres my girls at 40 somethings days old, what ya think
any thoughts or questions


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 8, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> hey guys.heres my girls at 40 somethings days old, what ya think
> any thoughts or questions
> View attachment 2768038View attachment 2768039


Ladies look very nice! Do u rotate the pots at all?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> a cpl pics of my 4 Blue Dream cuttings, they are loving their new home in the 400w veg room


nice job on getting bd cuts, your lucky, wish i could get some....


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

KronicCraig said:


> Ladies look very nice! Do u rotate the pots at all?


almost everyday,or every other day they get moved, im always in there with em lol


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 8, 2013)

I am too. I run my lights at night so every morning when i wake up is like xmas morning. Instead of presents, I have more trees under the tree. lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 8, 2013)

I run mine during the day because I wake up with them and I need to be on a diurnal sleep schedule. But ever since starting to have lights kick on at 7am I've been getting up by then. As someone who has had no end of trouble establishing a good sleep schedule and has never been a morning person this is fucking amazing!


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 8, 2013)

My gf was paranoid running lights on during the day when we were both at work. She was afraid burn down the place and take our cats with it. I'd love to run 2 flower rooms, when one goes off, the other comes on! oh those MJ dreams...


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 8, 2013)

I would love to be able to really grow big. I've worked in big ops but the biggest I've ever had had 2400W in flower.
You can get an automatic dry chemical fire extinguisher for your grow pretty cheap. They're well worth the cost for piece of mind if nothing else.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 8, 2013)

Ya i'm only running 400W hps and two 15W 6500k cfl's so don't need anything that big. Just had to go purchase a manual fire extinguisher to make her happy and change light schedule when we're home. I would love to grow big too. I'm constantly hounding people for investing lol, but only really need a few grand and a nice location to start. MJ pays for itself after a harvest or two, but not many ppl I know have that laying around to loan out.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 8, 2013)

It costs more than a few grand to start up, remember you're also going to be paying operating costs the first 3-4 months before you even have a harvest and the power company gets mad when they don't get paid and do things like cut it or ask about why you're using so much.
You can get a little one designed for a small grow that probably is no more expensive than your manual one but it will work if you're not home or asleep. No matter what time your light cycle is there are going to be times when you are not available during it.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

^^ this is so true mr educk


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 8, 2013)

I've grown commercially and my wife just asked me what kind of space I would need and how much setting it up would cost when we buy a house. So the costs are pretty fresh in my head for a grow with 3-3.4kW between veg and flower and experimenting and that's not a big enough grow to justify renting a house. You want to have a minimum of 4kW of flower and 6kW would be much better. Then you have the veg lights, all the fans, you'll probably want an automated irrigation system, even media and nutes start adding up in that size grow. And then you get to see the power bill from running 108kWh of lights alone a day. Fans and pumps are likely another 20% conservatively so we're looking at 130kWh/day which at $0.12/kWh $15.60/day which is $468 a month, then you need to add in the cost of rent. So say $10k for the setup, $500 a month for electric and $1000 a month for rent and 4 months before you have a salable crop. That's $16k right there.


----------



## dr grinsp00n (Aug 8, 2013)

with uato flower your supposed to do 18/6 for the whole grow bro. thats like the one and only good thing about them


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 9, 2013)

dr grinsp00n said:


> with uato flower your supposed to do 18/6 for the whole grow bro. thats like the one and only good thing about them


I take it you've never even grown an auto? Or just one way back when it was just lowryder?
They certainly have a bunch of good points and the good ones are great weed that you would never think was autoflowering.
People need to stop just repeating what they've heard and never bothered to test.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 9, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I take it you've never even grown an auto? Or just one way back when it was just lowryder?
> They certainly have a bunch of good points and the good ones are great weed that you would never think was autoflowering.
> People need to stop just repeating what they've heard and never bothered to test.


Fully agree with you there. 

I ran 4 autos last year while I was vegging a donar plant for clones. 

Auto northern lights blue
Auto cheese
Auto MOBY dick
60 day wonder. 

MOBY was tasty but not very strong. Cheese was a bit poor flavour and potency. Northern lights blue was fantastic. 60 day wonder was a shock. I didn't realise an auto could knock your head off. Lol 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 9, 2013)

I know a guy who spent nine months exclusively growing autos to get some firsthand experience to formulate an opinion. He said there are plenty of breeders selling crap but that's just as true of photoperiods. Dinafem was consistently the most consistent breeder and had many of the best plants. He sent a sample to a mutual friend who reported it was on par with top photo plants.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

hey j, what do you think about this nl auto, its forty something days old, and finally starting
to flower, shes huge tho, surpassed my photos like its not shit, what yall think


----------



## jondamon (Aug 9, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> hey j, what do you think about this nl auto, its forty something days old, and finally starting
> to flower, shes huge tho, surpassed my photos like its not shit, what yall think
> View attachment 2769284View attachment 2769285View attachment 2769286


Looks good smokey. 

She is a tall one for sure. 

Healthy and a good structure to her. 


How tall is she?

If it were me I would strip a bit of the shitty under growth away to concentrate on that main and the initial secondary growth that's there. 


J


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

sounds good bro, i take her out this evening, ill get an approximate height
measurment, but id say a good 3 foot as of now, when you say the undergrowth
are you talking about stuff that wouldnt be considered a main branches


----------



## jondamon (Aug 9, 2013)

If she's 3ft tall then 12" from the pot up isn't receiving enough light to produce anything. 

Cut off branches and strip branches bare if they are within that 12" at the bottom otherwise you're talking serious popcorn. 




J


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 9, 2013)

I have never grown an Auto but my friend gave me one of his Dinafem Blue Cheese Autos. Its supp to be pretty killer taste, moderate potentcy, but small yield. Not sure when I'm gonna start it; still got too many other good seeds to go thru first.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 9, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I've grown commercially and my wife just asked me what kind of space I would need and how much setting it up would cost when we buy a house. So the costs are pretty fresh in my head for a grow with 3-3.4kW between veg and flower and experimenting and that's not a big enough grow to justify renting a house. You want to have a minimum of 4kW of flower and 6kW would be much better. Then you have the veg lights, all the fans, you'll probably want an automated irrigation system, even media and nutes start adding up in that size grow. And then you get to see the power bill from running 108kWh of lights alone a day. Fans and pumps are likely another 20% conservatively so we're looking at 130kWh/day which at $0.12/kWh $15.60/day which is $468 a month, then you need to add in the cost of rent. So say $10k for the setup, $500 a month for electric and $1000 a month for rent and 4 months before you have a salable crop. That's $16k right there.


I've done the math too, but I'm not even talking that big. More like 1 light for veg and 2 for flower. I only want to have about 2 pounds a harvest to stay small scale and off the radar (not in medical state). My friend and I already have most of equipment needed (lights, fans, pots, seeds, lumber, ducting). More or less just need to upgrade some things, purchase odds and ends, find a nice location, and get growing. 
I do have a design made for a 2 room, 8 light grow, but that total comes out over $20k.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

dude all your looking for is a 2lb consistent harvest? you you doo that with 3 600 watt lights
or 2 1000s, its not to bad.try to obtain that ammount its def possibe ,
i use a 400 watt light, and i always pull 2 os a plant with 6 plants, so u can see how easy it
is, now what comes in to play is your skills......


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 9, 2013)

Ya thats why I said I only need a few G's. I have a 400 and my buddy has a 1000W, got about 6 oscillating fans between us, a 6" inline fan, carbon filter is depleted, about ten 5 gal, two 7 gal, two 3 gal and five 1 gal pots. I'm looking at around 1-2oz per plant off my 400W and he gets about 4 off the 1000. Main problem is he lives a few hundred miles away and can't relocate at the moment. And I only have very small space to grow in right now, so can't really expand until get some fundage.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

heard that kc, that d work, you gotta start small dont go head first, i just finally got where
i want to be lol


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

what size space you have kc?


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 9, 2013)

I am using a utility closet we have; its nice size but has hot water heater and a/c unit on one side, so that's off limits (gf rules) lol. 8foot ceiling with 6ft high shelf. I have about 4' by 3 1/2' to work with. I have 7 plants in 6 pots right now (have 2 Royal Flushes in same pot). I'm lookin now for a nice sized overflow tray before I add anymore. Right now I'm using the tops of tupperware bins to catch my runoff.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 9, 2013)

Im using natural airflow and a nice size fan to keep it cool. I usually maintain around 77-78 degrees, so not an issue there. I'm pry gonna add a few more cfl's for side lighting after i figure out what i'm gonna put my pots in.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 9, 2013)

I ain't tryin to grow for fortune or fame, just to be able to smoke for free the rest of my life and pay my bills while i'm at it lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 9, 2013)

I could probably hit 2lbs/cycle with just 1 1k HPS. Even with really low yielding strains 2 lbs should be no problem with two. I'd consider using 2 600W.
When we have the space I'll be running more than 2kW in flower just for my wife and I, though a big part of that is because we want to try oil because we've seen that heavier use helps us both.
I'm not in a medical state that allows for personal cultivation but my girls don't know they aren't supposed to be growing here. Or if they know they don't give a fuck!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

, i comepletely agree, some people do not possesthe skills to bust it
open like that i know some times it hard to hit gpw 1:1


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 9, 2013)

I really dislike the use of g/W as a general measure of yield. If you're comparing a SOG with no veg time and similar flower times it's fine. Once you start adding variables like how long the plant was vegged for it becomes much more complex to measure yield in terms of electric used. 
I'd love to see what 4 of my Blue Dreams in 5 gal containers could do in a 4x4 area under a 1k. If I can pull a qp from a plant transplanted from a 1qt to a 3 gal container on day 0 of flower under a 400W I'm quite confident I could beat the hp/plant mark with a bigger pot and bigger root ball at the start of flower. So many grows I want to do.


----------



## CruzinPenguin (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 9, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I could probably hit 2lbs/cycle with just 1 1k HPS. Even with really low yielding strains 2 lbs should be no problem with two. I'd consider using 2 600W.
> When we have the space I'll be running more than 2kW in flower just for my wife and I, though a big part of that is because we want to try oil because we've seen that heavier use helps us both.
> I'm not in a medical state that allows for personal cultivation but my girls don't know they aren't supposed to be growing here. Or if they know they don't give a fuck!


Try out some Full Melt Ice Bubble Hash; no solvents, no heat; all u need is trim, bubble bags, couple of buckets, ice and slotted spoon. Shit is the bomb! Right up there with all the BHO in terms of medicinal quality, but super easy and no harsh additives. Smokes like a dab too!


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 9, 2013)

CruzinPenguin said:


>


Super set-up man!!! Where is the heat exhausting to?


----------



## CruzinPenguin (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks KronicCraig
It's coming along slowly but surely!
I'll be putting ducting soon, I just put that duct fan in this morning.

Temps came down from 92 to 83-84

I'm hoping when I put the ducting to finally be under 80..


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 9, 2013)

Hell ya! Take the intake ducting as low as it can go and the exhaust as high as u can (if u can't exhaust out of the room).


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 9, 2013)

KronicCraig said:


> Try out some Full Melt Ice Bubble Hash; no solvents, no heat; all u need is trim, bubble bags, couple of buckets, ice and slotted spoon. Shit is the bomb! Right up there with all the BHO in terms of medicinal quality, but super easy and no harsh additives. Smokes like a dab too!


I'm looking to do tinctures and other extracts along the lines of what Rick Simpson oil is. Check out skunkpharmresearch.com to get an idea.
A good chunk of what we use will be cold extracted as I've found THCA to be an amazing analgesic and anti-inflammatory. Medicinal qualities often don't involve getting high. There will be plenty for that too 
I prefer to do a run of dry ice kief and then make make water hash with the leftovers. I then will make extracts from the kief. It keeps all the green matter out which means that an anhydrous alcohol can be used in place or a solvent like butane and it's much easier to work with especially if you're making bulk.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey fellow 400w'ers. 


I've weighed in the 2 FCJ clones. 42.9g total. So around 21.5g each. 

Then I added the large FCJ to the scale and it weighed 196.7g. 






In total the large FCJ weighed 153.8g or 5.49oz. 


I also harvested the fasciation plant last night. 





This was the largest fasciation cola. 



Here's another pic of it. 







Full weigh in and more harvest pics on my sig thread. 




J


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 11, 2013)

Great googily moogily!! Thats one helluva cola. Almost worth it to go find a curing jar that big so u don't have to disturb the bud.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 11, 2013)

KronicCraig said:


> Great googily moogily!! Thats one helluva cola. Almost worth it to go find a curing jar that big so u don't have to disturb the bud.


I know what you mean. Lol. 

Its such a shame when they get weighed to see them chopped up bud by bud before going into jars. 




J


----------



## RastaLove91 (Aug 12, 2013)

MrFowlio said:


> here is some bagseed, will let her mature a little longer  1st Grow under 400W HPS for flower and 7x20W cool white cfls made her veg  She's been flowering for 10 weeks now....
> 
> Don't know why the lower leaves are going yellow, she's just had a spurt of new growth!
> 
> ...


Very nice man i'm considering doing bag seed was this from some Regs?


----------



## Kite High (Aug 12, 2013)

rastalove91 said:


> very nice man i'm considering doing bag seed was this from some regs?


wtf? Really!!


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 12, 2013)

in the real bud world, there is no such thing as regs...it is just mishandled, seeded weed. every single seed potentially can produce a beautiful MJ plant. only dependent on strain genetics and the way it was treated while being grown. most major farm field grows typically don't care if they get sinsemilla, only product to sell.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 12, 2013)

Amen to that


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 12, 2013)

My room (slightly rearranged)
Buddin up
Two Royal Flushes


----------



## jondamon (Aug 13, 2013)

KronicCraig said:


> View attachment 2774176My room (slightly rearranged)
> View attachment 2774179Buddin up
> View attachment 2774182Two Royal Flushes
> View attachment 2774186View attachment 2774189


Looking sweet KC. 

What sort of training do you do with your plants?

I see some that look topped/LST'd while some others left to do their own thing. 


I'm going to be trying my hand at a bit of mainlining soon. 

Just have to stop being lazy and clean my area down to start again lol. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been practicing at using photoshop because I want to try to get a picture of pollen release in my upcoming seed making project and I don't want it to look like it was taken under an HPS. I was pretty pleased with this one.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 13, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Looking sweet KC.
> 
> What sort of training do you do with your plants?
> 
> ...


I FIM'd both of them once; Pakistan Valley has 5 main colas, The Doctor has 4 main colas and 2 lil ones. I have done a lil bending on some of my taller branches to keep height down and fill in spacing some. I wanna try mainlining too; i just put a skywalker og (reserva privada) and chronic (serious) seeds into germination last night, so i'm pry gonna try it with the Chronic, since it is known to be an easy grow with thick colas and solid structure. I'm trying a lot of different methods at the moment for my no flowering plants: the 2 Royal Flushes are potted together and lower growth removed, the SLH and Underdawg OG are being grown straight up, the Cotton Candy is going to be topped tonight, and thinking about putting the Skywalker into bondage as she grows.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 13, 2013)

KronicCraig said:


> I FIM'd both of them once; Pakistan Valley has 5 main colas, The Doctor has 4 main colas and 2 lil ones. I have done a lil bending on some of my taller branches to keep height down and fill in spacing some. I wanna try mainlining too; i just put a skywalker og (reserva privada) and chronic (serious) seeds into germination last night, so i'm pry gonna try it with the Chronic, since it is known to be an easy grow with thick colas and solid structure. I'm trying a lot of different methods at the moment for my no flowering plants: the 2 Royal Flushes are potted together and lower growth removed, the SLH and Underdawg OG are being grown straight up, the Cotton Candy is going to be topped tonight, and thinking about putting the Skywalker into bondage as she grows.


Like your ideas. 

I'm trying mainline on DINAFEM CRITICAL+, HSO PINEAPPLE SKUNK, HSO OG KUSH and possibly another yet to be decided. 

Like I said though I've got to do my clean down yet. 

Lol its always the same after I harvest especially while smoking my latest batch of critical+ I don't want to do fuck all after a few smokes. Lol. 


Currently got about 3oz of critical+ that's been curing for about 2 weeks, 7oz of fruity chronic juice currently curing since Saturday and about another 5oz hanging drying which should be ready for jars on Friday. 


J


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 13, 2013)

True! I should be harvesting my two plants in batches, pry starting in about 2-3 weeks. Its looking like at least an ounce per plant easy, not sure how much of the smaller buds i'm gonna keep for smoke vs using for bubble hash. My gf loves bud more, while i love the sheesh. Had a friend from Morocco who's family used to import it over here and hands down is the best thing that has every entered my lungs.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 13, 2013)

KronicCraig said:


> True! I should be harvesting my two plants in batches, pry starting in about 2-3 weeks. Its looking like at least an ounce per plant easy, not sure how much of the smaller buds i'm gonna keep for smoke vs using for bubble hash. My gf loves bud more, while i love the sheesh. Had a friend from Morocco who's family used to import it over here and hands down is the best thing that has every entered my lungs.


I used to like a bit of hash. At one point it was all you could get in the UK. 

I used to love Lebanise Temple Ball. 

Hmmm. 

Ooh and double zero. 


Oh the good o'l days. Lol. 



J


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 13, 2013)

I have 3 plants that just started their first days of flowering, two more still in veg, and another two in germination...going through diff breeders and strains to find the top few we both like and then eventually settle on just a few to keep around to perfect and maybe breed (if legality and $$$ permit). 
I have a Dinafem Blue Cheese Auto that I'm excited to try, but its way down the list of seeds to plant. Still have to get through SAGE n Sour, Critical Kush, and Snowbud first. Plus I wanna get some TGA seeds but gf says i gotta wait til our money turns around until I can get any more.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 13, 2013)

jondamon said:


> I used to like a bit of hash. At one point it was all you could get in the UK.
> 
> I used to love Lebanise Temple Ball.
> 
> ...


Haha most ppl down here in FL I bet have never even seen any hash. They're such weed idiots down here. Ppl try to sell quality weed without knowing anything about it other than whats obvious to the senses. Pitiful what they call dank around here. After finding a homegrower who knows everything about his weed, I won't buy from anyone else (and hopefully in a lil while, I'll never have to buy again!)


----------



## glockdoc (Aug 14, 2013)

great work all loved seeing some lovely pictures! 
main reason why you stop using nitrogen thou is because theres something in the nitrogen ( a type of nitrate) that YOU DO NOT WANT TO BE SMOKING. its bad for your over a long period of time. thats the only reason plain and simple. no one was wrong which was the funny part about the minor arguements.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 14, 2013)

Lots of microorganisms oxidize ammonical nitrogen to nitrates, that's why plants can use nitrates. I'd love to see a paper about smoking nitrate N fed plants being any worse than smoking plants fed ammonium or urea N or even flushed. Good taste comes from a plants genetics and a good cure.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 14, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Lots of microorganisms oxidize ammonical nitrogen to nitrates, that's why plants can use nitrates. I'd love to see a paper about smoking nitrate N fed plants being any worse than smoking plants fed ammonium or urea N or even flushed. Good taste comes from a plants genetics and a good cure.


I don't think it exists; def not worried about Nitrogen any, since it's the most abundant element in the air we breath and in the plants we eat. As long as it doesn't contain any of the heavier, irradiated, or inert elements, you should be alright. I wonder what uranium ore would do for marijuana...might create a Super Marijuana strain that grows to 10 feet tall in less than a week, flowers in 25 days and has 40+ colas full of sugary resin and every terpene imaginable. Or it'll kill you the instant u smoke it....lol.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 14, 2013)

Hemp sucks heavy metals out of the ground amazingly well, I can only assume THC producing cannabis does just as well.


----------



## glockdoc (Aug 14, 2013)

*Extra; Extra.... read all about it
*
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/faq/11-smoking.htm
http://michigancannabispatients.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30&start=0&sid=89192dafe52abe1e96f9359bb80a8cf8&view=print

trust me when i tell you prolonged smoking of it is very bad. one of the main reasons behind flushing (inhibits nute lockout). nitrogen gets turned into nitrate by the plant, then the plant turns that nitrate into nitrite. you know what that nitrite turns into next inside the plant?!?! ammonium. all forms of fertilizing nitrogen will turn into ammonium at some point. most ferts use ammonium based nitrogen.

dont want to argue def. after posting a post about why others shouldnt argue because the chances are us too Educk; could both be right to an extent. 

my dads a bio chemist btw


----------



## glockdoc (Aug 14, 2013)

nitrite is the carcinogen whether smoked or ingested. this is why u dont use excessive nitrogen.... who knows what part of the atp process the plant ended in never mind the process of where it ended breaking down that nitrogen.. u could have raw nitrogen (maybe not so harmful) it could be broken down to the nitrate of its base make (ammonium, urea, nitrate...all same thing) it could of started to break down and disperse ammonium thru the roots while still containing some within if the plant has finished breaking down the nitrite into plain ammonium but we cant tell so we ARE TOLD to flush for a week or 2... inhibit lockout and remove all nutes especially the most mobile one being nitrogen is the only way to know you will get what the bud is suppose to taste like....after all, after a flush the plant is full of plain water


----------



## Kite High (Aug 14, 2013)

If flushing makes you feel better go for it I ll not waste any of my time..


----------



## Dboi87 (Aug 15, 2013)

Kite High said:


> If flushing makes you feel better go for it I ll not waste any of my time..


Hey kitehigh. I'm a new grower and I am really curious about the science of growing. Why do you and others say flushing is pointless. This is by no means an attack. Just looking to be more knowledgeable. I like to know the why behind anything i choose to do


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 15, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> *Extra; Extra.... read all about it
> *
> http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/faq/11-smoking.htm
> http://michigancannabispatients.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30&start=0&sid=89192dafe52abe1e96f9359bb80a8cf8&view=print
> ...


Neither of those links have references to scholarly articles other than one that shows that smoke from burning plant matter is similar regardless of the plant. Smoking anything is bad for you. One of the reasons that scientists starting looking at the cancer fighting power of pot was that people who just smoke pot have no higher incidence of lung cancer than non smokers and people who smoke both pot and tobacco have a lower incidence of lung cancer than people who smoke tobacco alone. Of course it's not a guaranteed cure, cancer is what killed Bob Marley after all. 

Also since N is mobile in the plant (and often the reactions that lead to it being mobile involve oxidation and reduction) when you flush your plant is burning up N in older leaves first. So you start losing N in the oldest fan leaves, then the smaller fans, then finally the bud leaves. If you ever get them to stop being green all the way into the bud I want to know how much yield you lost. It takes a long time for a plant to catabolize all of that green, and unless you're doing a long flush in a totally inert medium the bits of the trim leaves that don't get cut off are still going to be green! Don't overfeed and cure your buds and they will taste delicious without flushing. Smoking them will still have a negative impact on your health in many ways. Because breathing in smoke is BAD.
You can get heavy metals and other toxins in organics just as easily. I don't have the cite handy but I know someone who did a study on pesticide residue on organic veggies vs regular ones. Yes the organics had less of the modern pesticides, but the shit we really worry about like DDT is pretty evenly spread throughout the worlds farmland and isn't going away for at least 250 years.
I am a medicinal chemist by training, btw.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 15, 2013)

I am a former Supreme Water Maker & Boiler (ie Nuclear Reactor Mechanical Supervisor). We used to make our own de-ionized & drinking water from the saltiest waters all over the world using distilling units, H-OH demineralizers, cation filters and a rigorous sampling frequency. Needless to say, chemistry, physics, biology, and metallurgy were extremely present and I have FIRSTHAND knowledge of these topics and a lot of interactions all the way up the Periodic Table of Elements (Uranium, Cesium, Ribidium, Hydrogen, etc). 
Oh and most organic growers don't call it flushing, it's just feeding to them. 
I'm not even going into your nitrogen, nitrate, nitrite, ammonia argument because that doesn't happen for a generally happen for a long time and is not at a level to be hazardous, like the levels found in cigarettes.


----------



## Kite High (Aug 15, 2013)

Dboi87 said:


> Hey kitehigh. I'm a new grower and I am really curious about the science of growing. Why do you and others say flushing is pointless. This is by no means an attack. Just looking to be more knowledgeable. I like to know the why behind anything i choose to do


Ok pc down now. When back up I will explain. I will not do all that on this pos


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope it gets back up soon brother!
Dboi87 this thread should give you a good starting point until Kite's computer is back up. I bet it got into some of his Cindy oil.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 16, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Hope it gets back up soon brother!
> Dboi87 this thread should give you a good starting point until Kite's computer is back up. I bet it got into some of his Cindy oil.
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


Wow thats quite a thread there. I like how the organic grower says "I don't flush pre-harvest. I always flush." lol 
Even with my chemicals plants I don't flush; I slowly transition them to a water-only feeding two weeks before harvest, so they can use the final nutrients hangin out in the soil. First, I remove my 3 pt AN G/M/B, using only Bud Candy, CaMg+, and Overdrive. Then I remove the overdrive and CaMg; and with 5 feeds to go, they get only water (2-3qt per plant in 5 gal soil). 
I love how all the biology and chemistry I took in college is finally paying off.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 16, 2013)

I feed pretty gently the whole way so it doesn't really make a difference though. I just want the girls to have what they need to do their thing. I don't try to push with diet.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 16, 2013)

My last 2 synthetic girls are both heavy feeders; no matter how much i give them, they want more! The Pakistan Valley is a lil spotty from low phos and The Doctor is a lil brown on tips from low potassium. I upped frequency to every other day, from 1 liter to 2 liters and finished with one three liter of GMB and still wants more! Got about 2 weeks before harvest, but the buds are crystaly, thick, and smell heavenly.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 16, 2013)

I just started using a super soil mix up for an all organic grow. All 5 plants have healthy growth and all but one have started flowering. My Super Lemon Haze is very soft and wilty due to damage during transplant, but she is still growing tall, branchy and smells like lemon fuel! My grow room smells a combination of seaweed, coffee, fruit, lemon, diesel fuel, and dirt. Its an interesting smell, but def beats reaking of dank!


----------



## Kite High (Aug 17, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Ok pc down now. When back up I will explain. I will not do all that on this pos


There have been a lot of debates on this forum about flushing and there is a lot of misunderstanding about it in general flushing has its place in gardening and in the real world (other than MJ forums) is referred to as leeching


This will be a long read but I hope it will set the record straight for everyone, this has been posted in several places here but I am putting to post together to clear things up a bit for all of you


first a ditty from Sensi seeds with links verifying,,,


From an administrator at Sensi seeds 


"Advanced - Flushing


A critical look at preharvest flushing


Pre harvest flushing is a controversial topic. Flushing is supposed to improve taste of the final bud by either giving only pure water, clearing solutions or extensive flushing for the last 7-14 days of flowering. While many growers claim a positive effect, others deny any positive influence or even suggest reduced yield and quality. 


The theory of pre harvest flushing is to remove nutrients from the grow medium/root zone. A lack of nutrients creates a deficiency, forcing the plant to translocate and use up its internal nutrient compounds. 


Nutrient fundamentals and uptake: 


A good read about plant nutrition can be found here. 


Until recently it was common thought that all nutrients are absorbed by plant roots as ions of mineral elements. However in newer studies more and more evidence emerged that additionally plant roots are capable of taking up complex organic molecules like amino acids directly thus bypassing the mineralization process. 


The major nutrient uptake processes are: 


1) Active transport mechanism into root hairs (the plant has to put energy in it, ATP driven) which is selective to some degree. This is one way the plant (being immobile) can adjust to the environment. 


2) Passive transport (diffusion) through symplast to endodermis. 


http://www.biol.sc.edu/courses/bio102/f99-3637.html 


http://www.hort.wisc.edu/cran/Publications/2001 Proceedings/min_nutr.pdf 


The claim only &#8216;chemical&#8217; ferted plants need to be flushed should be taken with a grain of salt. Organic and synthetic ferted plants take up mineral ions alike, probably to a different degree though. Many influences play key roles in the taste and flavor of the final bud, like the nutrition balance and strength throughout the entire life cycle of the plant, the drying and curing process and other environmental conditions. 


3) Active transport mechanism of organic molecules into root hairs via endocytosis. 


http://acd.ucar.edu/~eholland/encyc6.html 


Here is a simplified overview of nutrient functions: 


Nitrogen is needed to build chlorophyll, amino acids, and proteins. Phosphorus is necessary for photosynthesis and other growth processes. Potassium is utilized to form sugar and starch and to activate enzymes. Magnesium also plays a role in activating enzymes and is part of chlorophyll. Calcium is used during cell growth and division and is part of the cell wall. Sulfur is part of amino acids and proteins. 


Plants also require trace elements, which include boron, chlorine, copper, iron, manganese, sodium, zinc, molybdenum, nickel, cobalt, and silicon. 


Copper, iron, and manganese are used in photosynthesis. Molybdenum, nickel, and cobalt are necessary for the movement of nitrogen in the plant. Boron is important for reproduction, while chlorine stimulates root growth and development. Sodium benefits the movement of water within the plant and zinc is neeeded for enzymes and used in auxins (organic plant hormones). Finally, silicon helps to build tough cell walls for better heat and drought tolerance. 


http://www.sidwell.edu 


You can get an idea from this how closely all the essential elements are involved in the many metabolic processes within the plant, often relying on each other. 


Nutrient movement and mobility inside the plant: 


Besides endocytosis, there are two major pathways inside the plant, the xylem and the phloem. When water and minerals are absorbed by plant roots, these substances must be transported up to the plant's stems and leaves for photosynthesis and further metabolic processes. This upward transport happens in the xylem. While the xylem is able to transport organic compounds, the phloem is much more adapted to do so. 


The organic compounds thus originating in the leaves have to be moved throughout the plant, upwards and downwards, to where they are needed. This transport happens in the phloem. Compounds that are moving through the phloem are mostly: 
Sugars as sugary saps, organic nitrogen compounds (amino acids and amides, ureides and legumes), hormones and proteins. 


http://www.sirinet.net 


Not all nutrient compounds are moveable within the plant. 


1) N, P, K, Mg and S are considered mobile: they can move up and down the plant in both xylem and phloem. 
Deficiency appears on old leaves first. 


2) Ca, Fe, Zn, Mo, B, Cu, Mn are considered immobile: they only move up the plant in the xylem. 
Deficiency appears on new leaves first. 


http://generalhorticulture.tamu.edu 


Storage organelles: 


Salts and organic metabolites can be stored in storage organelles. The most important storage organelle is the vacuole, which can contribute up to 90% of the cell volume. The majority of compounds found in the vacuole are sugars, polysaccharides, organic acids and proteins though. 


http://jeb.biologists.org.pdf 


Translocation: 


Now that the basics are explained, we can take a look at the translocation process. It should be already clear that only mobile elements can be translocated through the phloem. Immobile elements cant be translocated and are not more available to the plant for further metabolic processes and new plant growth. 


Since flushing (in theory) induces a nutrient deficiency in the rootzone, the translocation process aids in the plants survival. Translocation is transportation of assimilates through the phloem from source (a net exporter of assimilate) to sink (a net importer of assimilate). Sources are mostly mature fan leaves and sinks are mostly apical meristems, lateral meristem, fruit, seed and developing leaves etc. 


You can see this by the yellowing and later dying of the mature fan leaves from the second day on after flushing started. Developing leaves, bud leaves and calyxes don&#8217;t serve as sources, they are sinks. Changes in those plant parts are due to the deficient immobile elements which start to indicate on new growth first. 


Unfortunately, several metabolic processes are unable to take place anymore since other elements needed are no longer available (the immobile ones). This includes processes where nitrogen and phosphorus, which have likely the most impact on taste, are involved. 


For example nitrogen: usually plants use nitrogen to form plant proteins. Enzyme systems rapidly reduce nitrate-N (NO3-) to compounds that are used to build amino-nitrogen which is the basis for amino acids. Amino acids are building blocks for proteins, most of them are plant enzymes responsible for all the chemical changes important for plant growth. 


Sulfur and calcium among others have major roles in production and activating of proteins, thereby decreasing nitrate within the plant. Excess nitrate within the plant may result from unbalanced nutrition rather than an excess of nitrogen. 




Summary: 


Preharvest flushing puts the plant(s) under serious stress. The plant has to deal with nutrient deficiencies in a very important part of its cycle. Strong changes in the amount of dissolved substances in the root-zone stress the roots, possibly to the point of direct physical damage to them. Many immobile elements are no more available for further metabolic processes. We are loosing the fan leaves and damage will show likely on new growth as well. 


The grower should react in an educated way to the plant needs. Excessive, deficient or unbalanced levels should be avoided regardless the nutrient source. Nutrient levels should be gradually adjusted to the lesser needs in later flowering. Stress factors should be limited as far as possible. If that is accomplished throughout the entire life cycle, there shouldn&#8217;t be any excessive nutrient compounds in the plants tissue. It doesn&#8217;t sound likely to the author that you can correct growing errors (significant lower mobile nutrient compound levels) with preharvest flushing. 


Drying and curing (when done right) on the other hand have proved (In many studies) to have a major impact on taste and flavour, by breaking down chlorophylls and converting starches into sugars. Most attributes blamed on unflushed buds may be the result of unbalanced nutrition and/or overfert and unproper drying/curing."






Now with an actual botanical understanding of how this works we move on to yet another botanical proven fact that if plants are drowned, which occurs in nature in the form of floods they go into a survival fermentaion mode converting sugars into alcohol I am reposting my ditty on harvesting and curing so you can see the evidence of this,,,,,,,,,,,,


Harvesting, Drying and Curing, A Research Study 
The first word we used for this research was Oxidation, the second word is Fermentation as the fermentation process is what makes "the cure" work so understanding the fermentation process is very important.


Here at RIU there is a thread that includes a cut and paste from a book by Mel and Ed you all know I like Mels book I am not gonna paste it here as it is fairly long and this will be long enough as it is, but this same info appears on most every MJ forum and seems to be the basis for how we all cure today. It seems from my research that this was originally based on how tobaco is cured and we will get into that later, here is the RIU link to this info I advise you go read it then come back,,,,,,,,


Harvesting Curing Drying - Take Back the Knowledge


There is an old hippie growers myth that says to soak the roots in water for 3 to 10 days before harvest this is not to be confused with the flush that everyone talks about (you all know I don't flush before harvest, I flush always) the tip/myth is supposed to improve the quality of our smoke. I have to admit that I never paid it much attention until now because I have now proven it is not a myth and has some scientific validation. 


What it amounts to is a way to start the cure prior to harvest while the plant is still alive. This is an incredible find as far as I am concerned and I can not wait to try it. what it amounts to is starving the plant of oxygen by drowning it, if in hydro take away the bubbles or spray fill the tank with water and wait, if in a pot either continuously water it (keep it wet/soaked) or stick the pot in a bigger bucket of water.


I need to add some background info as I'm getting ahead of myself, most of you know that if you add sugar and yeast together it ferments into alcohol giving off CO2. The basic definition of Fermentation is the act of breaking down sugars into alcohol and our plants do this internally thru a natural process even while growing. The act of fermentation is a oxidation/reduction process (explained in prior post) just as most plant functions seem to be. Also please be aware that N is needed for proper fermintation to take place.


Here is the info I found verifying that this old hippie myth is real,,,,,


MrMistery wrotejules


Plants use photosynthesis to make sugars out of water, CO2 and sunlight. But a plant cell (like any other cell) cannot use sugars for their cellular processes, it needs to break down the sugars and make ATP. Basically, the only difference between humans and plants in this chapter is that plants make their own sugars, while we get ours from food. But we still both need to use those sugars, and we do that through cellular respiration. 


@douglebod
Fermentation is strictly defined as any way of anaerobically degrade pyruvic acid and recycle NAD+ to keep glycolysis going. You can then categorize this process as lactic acid fermentation (where pyruvate accepts electrons from NADH directly and becomes lactate), alcoholic fermentation (where pyruvate is first decarboxylated to acetaldehyde which then accepts electrons from NADH to become ethanol) and others (which are much more obscure). So technically, human cells are able to carry out lactic acid fermentation. Liver cells also have the enzyme alcohol dehydrogenase (responsible for ethanol formation in yeast and other fungi), but we use it in the reverse direction so to speak to get rid of any alcohol which we consume by converting it to pyruvate. 
Plants however, can carry out alcoholic fermatation. They don't normally do it, because plants are usually in contact with oxygen. However, if you flood the root of a plant for about a week the cells are starved of oxygen, and because of this they will start carrying out alcoholic fermentation to survive. 


-Andrei


very true
that is what my bio textbook says.
just to complete the last part
in alcoholic pathway ethanol forms a waste while the lactate formed in the lactate pathway can be broken down further. that is what leads to the oxygen debt
found here,
http://www.biology-online.org/biolog...bout16671.html


and,




Alcoholic Fermentation In Plants


By the following, which we find in the London Gardener's Chronicle, it will be seen that the discovery is somewhat akin to those of Prof. Burrill and others in this country:
"When plants are deprived of oxygen gas it appears that alcohol is formed in all their tissues without the aid of any ferment. If a vegetable cell containing sugar be cut off from its supply of oxygen - be suffocated, in fact - the sugar it contains becomes broken up or changed into carbonic acid, alcohol, and other products. Moreover, the various alcoholic ferments only produce their effects under the same conditions. Alcoholic fermentation, then, depends solely on the suffocation of a living cell containing sugar. Starting from these ascertained facts, M. Van Tieghem, in a recent number of the Annales Agronomiques, alludes to a peculiar disease in apple trees due to a suffocation of the roots, followed by the production of alcohol in their tissues. On microscopic examination the tissues were found healthy, except the medullary rays, the cells of which, instead of containing starch or sugar, contained brown oily globules, the residue left after the formation of the alcohol, which latter is diffused throughout the root, tinging the cells of a characteristic brown color, and giving rise to an easily detected alcoholic odor.
Judging from these appearances what was the nature of the disease, M. Van Tieghem made inquiries as to the character of the soil, and from this, as well as the fact that the season had been extremely wet, his diagnosis was confirmed, and he in consequence prescribed efficient drainage as the remedy for the disease, and with good effect.






found here,
http://chestofbooks.com/gardening-ho...In-Plants.html


one more
http://www.cliffsnotes.com/study_gui...eId-23703.html


I am giving you this info first as it relates to doing something prior to the actual harvest chop. The rest of what I found will bring everything that we find already posted in the harvest forum to a hopefully better understanding.


We as MJ growers have modified/refined the basic knowledge of curing and fermentation of other plants due to the fact that our buds are not leaves and are therefore more subceptable to mold but the basic premise is the same, we don't add to much heat because it is known to degrade THC. We don't maintain higher humidity levels to avoid mold. The piling of the plants to induce fermentation is the same concept that makes composting work and for us home growers this is why we use a paper bag or cardboard box because it creates a scaled down compost/fermentation chamber, with this in mind pay great attention to why it is necessary to check often and rotate/rearrange the buds during this part of the process. Also know that this process will also continue once you put your buds into jars.


I also want to point out that while it is easier to trim your buds before drying that leaving the leafs on and hanging the plant allows the leafs to dry formed around the bud to protect it from various things most importantly oxidation which we know degrades the THC. It also allows the buds to dry more slowly which is what we truely want to happen.
My friend Shrubs did this on his second harvest, now I know why.


Please remember that patience is a virtue the slower they dry the better they will be,,,,,,,,period. To many growers are in a hurry and as a result speed things up once you read all of the info I am about to present you will see what I am saying is true as I have (yes I have read all of it) 


Next I am going to share several MJ specific links about harvesting & curing as more heads are always better than one and the whole of all of them put together creates a pretty solid picture for us to consider as we try to improve our techniques. a couple of them even explain how to add flavors in case anyone wants to experiment a bit.


Here they are in no particular order
http://www.wietmeneer.nl/growing/haze.html


http://forum.grasscity.com/harvestin...uana-more.html


http://www.sky.org/data/grow/c21.html


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...p-Ed-Rosenthal


http://www.420magazine.com/forums/ha...ng-curing.html


http://forum.sensiseeds.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=5836


http://www.seedbankupdate.com/cure.htm


I am including the following links because they explain how other plants are cured in various different ways for color and taste this info will not only help us to better understand the various processes but may offer ideas for future experiments that might create a better end product. what you will see is while the techniques vary a bit they are all very similar.


Cacao (chocolate)
http://www.allchocolate.com/understa...o_factory.aspx


Tea
http://www.wtea.com/about-tea_growth.aspx


http://the-leaf.org/issue 2/wp-con...age-layout.pdf


Tobacco
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobacco#Curing


http://books.google.com/books?id=9c8...curing&f=false


http://www.cigars4dummies.com/tobacc...ng/drying.html


http://books.google.com/books?id=4so...curing&f=false


http://chestofbooks.com/health/mater...Tinctures.html


http://books.google.com/books?id=A1I...curing&f=false


lots of other plants
http://bookshop.cabi.org/Uploads/Boo...1845933562.pdf




We're almost finished, I found a couple more things that I know will spark your DIY talents for technique tweaking LOL


Here is a homemade drying chamber
http://www.coffinails.com/curing_tobacco.html


here is a homemade fermentation chamber
http://www.instructables.com/id/Toba...er-for-cigars/


in the comments section they mention an egg incubator that has adjustable heat and humidity for around $70, here it is
https://www.gqfmfg.com/store/comersu...?idCategory=29#


and that brings us to the end of my research. I spent about 20 hours on all of this but you should be able to follow it all in just 2 or 3 since I was going thru 100's of pages to find the ones I have posted


I hope that everyone that reads this comes away with a better understanding of how it all works and that as a result we all have better herb to enjoy in the future


Happy Harvesting






Lots of us here that follow this technique have had excellent results and have found that an extended dark period of 3~4 days speeds up the drowning/fermentation process


Let the discussion begin


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 17, 2013)

I would rep you for that but it won't let me.


----------



## backyardagain (Aug 17, 2013)

would 2 400s counts?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 18, 2013)

Just seen this thread...I love my 400! This is what it does:


----------



## simisimis (Aug 22, 2013)

OMG I love when Kite High is in a descriptive mood... Thank you man for sharing all your knowledge and research results!

btw, I did not have the chance to read all the links you provided, but I did not notice your opinion about leaching during the grow, not only before harvest


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 22, 2013)

The Blue Dream that will be the mother of my BD S1s. The "ftm" male has been in flower for a week after being sprayed with silver thiosulfate. I'll give him another spray this evening before lights out.





Here's a gallery showing her when she got put into flower through now. She was in that party cup for almost 4 months under 2 23W CFLs. Probably 8" away from them for most of it. http://imgur.com/a/n5aqW


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 23, 2013)

epic girl. I got 2 girls under CFLs right now


----------



## TheTimeKeeper (Aug 28, 2013)

600 d x 900 w, 400W Sunmaster Dual Spec, in aircooled hood, glass in for this grow. Nutrifield coco a+b, Canna pk 13/14 and H&G Bud XL, and a touch of Epsom salts if req...

On a strainsearch at the moment, this one only yielded about 10oz, slowly going through a number of crosses I made back in '05 as well as some purchased strains, being let down by bought strains though.. this one is GHS Big Bang, nice smoke though too leafy for my liking!


----------



## Cettuss (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi. Here goes some Photos of my 400wts grow, with 2 skunk#1 and 3 shiva skunk. They are in day 18 of veg.  first grow. What do you guys think?


----------



## simisimis (Aug 28, 2013)

Cettuss said:


> Hi. Here goes some Photos of my 400wts grow, with 2 skunk#1 and 3 shiva skunk. They are in day 18 of veg.  first grow. What do you guys think?


Neat and tidy grow room! that's what I think. Welcome to riu!


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 28, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Cettuss (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## shadyslater (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey kite fermenting (i may have missed this) do we harvest straight after we ferment?? 
Lovely post bro


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 29, 2013)

Kite's got some pretty serious health issues going on right now. It's looking better but he could use everyone's positive thoughts.


----------



## glockdoc (Aug 30, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Kite's got some pretty serious health issues going on right now. It's looking better but he could use everyone's positive thoughts.


sorry to hear that. i wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## Pyewacket (Sep 13, 2013)

Thought I would throw up my latest harvest here. I do AutoFlowers and dry my bud bone-dry for oil. My latest harvest/soil grow 400hps was 4 Big Bud X Northern Lights autos. Large plants, maybe too large for 400HPS -- but in the end this is what I got.


I did not weigh this harvest wet -- Only after they were bone dry. This is all for oil, so I need them to be completely dry. I ended up having to stuff/cram the bud into two pickle jars -- feel like a brute treating bud this way, but these will go into the freezer soon for processing. I ended up with just over 7.75oz. I am going to try and SCROG 3 of these plant and see if I can yield the same if not more.


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Sep 14, 2013)

damn nice plants for 400 watt


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]pics from 3 days ago; night before 12/12. bigger plants have 6-7 week veg the 3 little guys are almost 4 weeks old minor stunt because of heavy nutes (bigger guys food) and minor light bleaching. big gal in smart pot is hso blue dream then in grate i have 3 larry og bagseed 1 grandoggy purp bagseed and 2 underdawg bagseed. in the weaver is also another underdawg bagseed.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]Peace [/FONT]


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 19, 2013)

I really liked this picture. Blue Dream 7 weeks into flower. She's falling all over the place even with support.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Sep 19, 2013)

^^looks healthy... next time try using silica. It will significantly strengthen your stems.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 19, 2013)

I plan to. I've been growing on a tight budget for awhile.


----------



## alaskanboy (Sep 19, 2013)

400 watt umbrella og kush at 50 days flower. peace....


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 19, 2013)

alaskanboy said:


> View attachment 2828271View attachment 2828272View attachment 2828273View attachment 2828274 400 watt umbrella og kush at 50 days flower. peace....


wow, that's pretty impressive. Good job


----------



## goblyn (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is one of my recent 400watt WaterFarm scrogs. Nirvana Northern Lights. Pulled half a pound (dry) off of one plant.


----------



## daleh717 (Oct 2, 2013)

goblyn said:


> Here is one of my recent 400watt WaterFarm scrogs. Nirvana Northern Lights. Pulled half a pound (dry) off of one plant.View attachment 2828392View attachment 2828393View attachment 2828394


nice job,let me know what you think of that northern lights, smoke report please!


----------



## goblyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks!
I can't complain about the potency. It isn't overly strong, but not weak either. Perfect medium high. It is more of a body stone for sure and great for chilling out. After cure, the bud smell is earthy... kind of like pine and mint mixed together. The smoke taste is more hash-plant flavour.

If you want a VERY low odor strain when growing, this is it for sure.


----------



## Canabuz (Oct 15, 2013)

Great work


----------



## GroErr (Oct 17, 2013)

My 2nd indoor grow under 405W LED's, more details of the setup & pics in my journal. These ladies are at day 65 in veg. Will be flipping to 12/12 next week, 1 (left-most) Pineapple Express and 2 Blueberry's (grew Blueberry outdoor with a lot of success so seeing what they can do indoor). Hoping I can make it through flowering with no gotcha's & reap the rewards  Cheers...


----------



## drolove (Oct 17, 2013)

goblyn said:


> Thanks!
> I can't complain about the potency. It isn't overly strong, but not weak either. Perfect medium high. It is more of a body stone for sure and great for chilling out. After cure, the bud smell is earthy... kind of like pine and mint mixed together. The smoke taste is more hash-plant flavour.
> 
> If you want a VERY low odor strain when growing, this is it for sure.


how long did you veg for?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2013)

my wee 400 cupboard grow for yaz lolz,well work in progress


----------



## ii dP ii (Oct 20, 2013)

Just got my 400 in the mail yesterday, as soon as I have the time to rebuild my closet I'll be posting pics here.


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 20, 2013)

pics from 5 days ago. fed heavy last night, will have updates in 2 days


----------



## jondamon (Oct 20, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> View attachment 2864985View attachment 2864986View attachment 2864987View attachment 2864988View attachment 2864989View attachment 2864990View attachment 2864991View attachment 2864992View attachment 2864993View attachment 2864994View attachment 2864995View attachment 2864996View attachment 2864997View attachment 2864998View attachment 2864999View attachment 2865000View attachment 2865001View attachment 2865002View attachment 2865003View attachment 2865004View attachment 2865014View attachment 2865015View attachment 2865016View attachment 2865017 pics from 5 days ago. fed heavy last night, will have updates in 2 days



Looking good Glocdoc. 

Here's my 400 room now. 







3 mainline girls. HSO og KUSH, HSO pineapple skunk, DINAFEM critical+. 

4 clones. 2 critical. 1 of each HSO strain. 

Currently day 4 of 12/12. Pics were day 2 of 12/12. 




J


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 20, 2013)

nice jondabro i got a pineapple skunk bean soo ill be watching that one! which one is the PS how is it so far?!? i grew there og kush last run it was in a weaver pot got 15g dry off it with little to no veg. it finished at a foot tall real frosty and tasted like lemon-lime with slight chem/fuel taste really wish i had grew it bigger. rock hard buds and very resistant to mold. it probably could of went a week or 2 more but i cut it at 8-9 weeks.


----------



## Rusty Trikes (Oct 20, 2013)

GroErr, Blueberry can be done properly indoors. It needs PLENTY of light. The more organic the nutes, the more blueberry it will taste. Ive been SOGing mine, lollipop style. If you don't chop the lower side branches early, then you will have tiny little buds everywhere, instead of a FAT cola. Ive done them in big LST bushes, too, but it took longer to mature, and the bigger buds were kind of airy.


----------



## Rusty Trikes (Oct 20, 2013)

btw... I use a 400 watt CMH with 4 23w CFL's as sidelights. pics to follow.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 20, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> nice jondabro i got a pineapple skunk bean soo ill be watching that one! which one is the PS how is it so far?!? i grew there og kush last run it was in a weaver pot got 15g dry off it with little to no veg. it finished at a foot tall real frosty and tasted like lemon-lime with slight chem/fuel taste really wish i had grew it bigger. rock hard buds and very resistant to mold. it probably could of went a week or 2 more but i cut it at 8-9 weeks.


The PS is the front mainline. Just to the left of the clones. 


J


----------



## jondamon (Oct 20, 2013)

Also I'm hoping for alot more than 15g off my OG. 

I'm gonna hope for around 100g. 


We'll see what happens. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 20, 2013)

well yea duh jonda lol i did it for somewhat of an experimental purpose. the weaver pots volume is less then a gallon and this run i had headband in the weaver to see if the UD aka HB would give me 15 grams like the og did. but unlike the OG which didnt mind the root bound in the weaver(ghetto air pot) the headband didnt like it always looked over or under watered so i put it into a 1.5 gal pot where its finding things quite comfortable


----------



## jondamon (Oct 20, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> well yea duh jonda lol i did it for somewhat of an experimental purpose. the weaver pots volume is less then a gallon and this run i had headband in the weaver to see if the UD aka HB would give me 15 grams like the og did. but unlike the OG which didnt mind the root bound in the weaver(ghetto air pot) the headband didnt like it always looked over or under watered so i put it into a 1.5 gal pot where its finding things quite comfortable



Better pic for you to see colour etc. 

Still front left plant is PS. 







Taken about 2 hours ago. Just at hps start up. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks J. real speedy!!! is that ur og kush to the right of it?!


----------



## jondamon (Oct 20, 2013)

The OG is the smaller plant at the back with the smaller diameter ring. 

To the right is actually 4 single stem clones. 

1 OG
1 PS
2 critical+. 

The smaller 2 clones are the OG and the ps. 


J


----------



## jondamon (Oct 20, 2013)

Should have mentioned the larger diameter ring at the back is the critical+. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 20, 2013)

ah gotcha. yea urs is 2-3 times as wide as mine was


----------



## ii dP ii (Oct 21, 2013)

I said I'd be posting pics shortly, here she goes...

let me know if anything could be better, this is my first try with HID lighting


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 21, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> I said I'd be posting pics shortly, here she goes...
> 
> let me know if anything could be better, this is my first try with HID lighting


Looks good actually...


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks good. If it's possible I would run the fan so that it's blowing air through the cool tube rather than sucking it through. The hot air will shorten the fan's lifespan a bit.


----------



## ii dP ii (Oct 22, 2013)

I could maybe figure a way to do that. I need to buy more flex duct anyway.


heres a different question. my fan runs loud as shit. is there anyway I can sorta muffle it? right now it's mounted to a wall my closet shares with another bedroom and you can hear that sucker running clear as day in the bedroom. you can actually hear it a little in the hallway outside of both rooms as well. 

any input?


----------



## jondamon (Oct 22, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> I could maybe figure a way to do that. I need to buy more flex duct anyway.
> 
> 
> heres a different question. my fan runs loud as shit. is there anyway I can sorta muffle it? right now it's mounted to a wall my closet shares with another bedroom and you can hear that sucker running clear as day in the bedroom. you can actually hear it a little in the hallway outside of both rooms as well.
> ...


You're hearing vibration noise. 

Hang it from the ceiling with eye hooks and bungee cords. 



J


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2013)

Rusty Trikes said:


> GroErr, Blueberry can be done properly indoors. It needs PLENTY of light. The more organic the nutes, the more blueberry it will taste. Ive been SOGing mine, lollipop style. If you don't chop the lower side branches early, then you will have tiny little buds everywhere, instead of a FAT cola. Ive done them in big LST bushes, too, but it took longer to mature, and the bigger buds were kind of airy.


Hey Rusty, nice to hear that, Blueberry has become my go-to strain, outdoors it produced more than anything I'd ever grown. It's a great combo of yield, smell, taste and if picked/cured right quite a nice buzz, it's become my trademark "that groerr shit" is what my buddies call it, they line up for it, not bad thing. Hoping I can replicate it indoors, TBD. Thanks for the tip on the lighting, just about to flip them into flowering and considering some supplemental lighting, not much room in my current cab but thinking I can fit in another small (150-200W) LED panel. Already planning to expand out into the room my cabinet is in, which is 4'Wx'8'Lx8'H so any extra lighting will just become part of my next grow. Cheers....


----------



## Maphyr (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## thatsmessedup (Oct 22, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> I could maybe figure a way to do that. I need to buy more flex duct anyway.
> 
> 
> heres a different question. my fan runs loud as shit. is there anyway I can sorta muffle it? right now it's mounted to a wall my closet shares with another bedroom and you can hear that sucker running clear as day in the bedroom. you can actually hear it a little in the hallway outside of both rooms as well.
> ...



I have almost the same setup but I put my extraction fan inside the attic. much much quieter.


----------



## ii dP ii (Oct 22, 2013)

^ I was thinking about that, but do you have it mounted to the framework of your house? does it cause vibration still?


----------



## ii dP ii (Oct 22, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Looks good. If it's possible I would run the fan so that it's blowing air through the cool tube rather than sucking it through. The hot air will shorten the fan's lifespan a bit.



got a question about this, so if I push air through the tube and out the top, where should the fan itself be? still at the top of the room or more towards the bottom? right in the middle? 

as far as I'm visualizing it would go [fan --> flex duct --> cooltube --> flex duct --> attic] I guess I could put some flex on the intake of the fan still and just put that where ever I want to suck the air from. but if I am using the fan as both cooling for the light as well as exhaust for my room what would be optimal placement?


----------



## jondamon (Oct 22, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> ^ I was thinking about that, but do you have it mounted to the framework of your house? does it cause vibration still?


If you mount it to the framework of the house you'll still get vibration noise. 

The only way I've found that works great is bungees. 

Let me find a pic for you of mine. 



If you look at the fan, you can clearly see the silver metal bracket that generally comes with fans. In the ceiling are eye hooks then I used the bungee to position the fan where I wanted it. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 22, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> got a question about this, so if I push air through the tube and out the top, where should the fan itself be? still at the top of the room or more towards the bottom? right in the middle?
> 
> as far as I'm visualizing it would go [fan --> flex duct --> cooltube --> flex duct --> attic] I guess I could put some flex on the intake of the fan still and just put that where ever I want to suck the air from. but if I am using the fan as both cooling for the light as well as exhaust for my room what would be optimal placement?


You want the fan sucking air out of the top of the tent so you get the hottest air out. It's still plenty cool enough to cool your light.


----------



## placebofan6 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just started a new grow 3 days ago, built a new 4x4x5 box and got currently 5 auto cream manderine and 1 of each desert deisel, og kush, cotton candy, and bubba kush all sprouting this morning anyone ever mess with the cream manderine from sweet seeds?


----------



## ii dP ii (Oct 23, 2013)

jondamon said:


> If you mount it to the framework of the house you'll still get vibration noise.
> 
> The only way I've found that works great is bungees.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I see what you got going on in there... next time I have some time I will try and rig something like that up.... I have a lot of paracord, I'll probably try that stuff first, see if it helps. I would have to go buy some bungee cords if those are absolutely necessary.

yesterday I took the fan off the wall and I just set it on the wire shelf at the top of my closet, on top of a cushion to help quell the vibration.... I dont know how much it helped... I wonder if you can get an app for your phone that reads dB? that would give me a solid answer.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 23, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> Yeah, I see what you got going on in there... next time I have some time I will try and rig something like that up.... I have a lot of paracord, I'll probably try that stuff first, see if it helps. I would have to go buy some bungee cords if those are absolutely necessary.
> 
> yesterday I took the fan off the wall and I just set it on the wire shelf at the top of my closet, on top of a cushion to help quell the vibration.... I dont know how much it helped... I wonder if you can get an app for your phone that reads dB? that would give me a solid answer.


Bungees aren't necessary they're just easy and elasticated. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 23, 2013)

That's the second time I've seen someone use that word today. Rather rare. +rep for vocabulary.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 23, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> That's the second time I've seen someone use that word today. Rather rare. +rep for vocabulary.


Which word??? Lol. 

Necessary?

Or 

Elasticated?



J


----------



## farmasensist (Oct 23, 2013)

I've got two 400 watt HPS lights. Just waiting on flower time to join the club. How much space can a 400 cover? Would a 4'x4' or 5'x5' area for each light be too large to get decent buds?


----------



## jondamon (Oct 23, 2013)

farmasensist said:


> I've got two 400 watt HPS lights. Just waiting on flower time to join the club. How much space can a 400 cover? Would a 4'x4' or 5'x5' area for each light be too large to get decent buds?


Yes too large. 

I utilise mine over an area that's approximately 3x3. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 23, 2013)

I wouldn't go over a 3x3 area with a 400W light.
Which word do you think Jon?


----------



## jondamon (Oct 23, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I wouldn't go over a 3x3 area with a 400W light.
> Which word do you think Jon?


Got to be elasticated. 

You just don't hear it all that often. Lol. 





J


----------



## farmasensist (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. 3x3 should be enough room. Ill let you know how it turns out im a few months. Oh, I can't wait this is going to be great


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 23, 2013)

That'd be the one. I don't think I'd ever heard it used outside of a very competitive Scrabble game before today and then two people in one day.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 23, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> That'd be the one. I don't think I'd ever heard it used outside of a very competitive Scrabble game before today and then two people in one day.



Lol. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Oct 23, 2013)

Just thought I throw up some latest a pics taken today. 

From this. 






To this













Showing off the 8 headed mainline "manifold"









J


----------



## ii dP ii (Oct 23, 2013)

are you a promoter of defoliation? just in the lower leaves or???


----------



## jondamon (Oct 23, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> are you a promoter of defoliation? just in the lower leaves or???


I believe in only have enough plant matter to make use of the penetration power if your light. 

This technique is called "mainlining" a user called NUGBUCKETS has a tutorial about it. 


I use a 400w obviously that why I'm in here lol. So at best without a big dense canopy I get around 2-2.5ft of usable light penetration. So anything that's lower than this point from my lamp down gets removed. 

These girls are standing at almost 2ft tall and are only 6 days into 12/12. 


J


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 24, 2013)

Jon you mean 2.5ft from the bulb right? I find about 12-15" below the canopy it's pretty fucking dark in my grow so I try to take off everything down there. I was doing 18" but found I needed to be more aggressive.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 24, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Jon you mean 2.5ft from the bulb right? I find about 12-15" below the canopy it's pretty fucking dark in my grow so I try to take off everything down there. I was doing 18" but found I needed to be more aggressive.



Yes from the bulb down. The plants in question in the pics have currently about 10-14" of growth left on them. Currently though the canopy isn't too dense right now. 

I may strip off more over the next 8 days or so. 

But I agree with you. 

You generally find people moaning about density and shitty popcorn are those people that haven't trained or pruned based on their lighting being used. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 24, 2013)

jondamon said:


> You generally find people moaning about density and shitty popcorn are those people that haven't trained or pruned based on their lighting being used.
> 
> 
> 
> J


Ain't that the fucking truth! My goal is always to get an evenly canopy where I get growth all through the useful light zone. The better I do at that the better my yields and are. Once I have that I just try to just give the plants what they need to do their thing and they always do it really well.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 24, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Ain't that the fucking truth! My goal is always to get an evenly canopy where I get growth all through the useful light zone. The better I do at that the better my yields and are. Once I have that I just try to just give the plants what they need to do their thing and they always do it really well.


Couldn't agree more. 

The amount of people I tell to keep leaves green and healthy regardless of whether you prune or not is rediculous, leaf health has a big bearing on plant growth and yield. 

People just don't get it though. 

As you know I only use a basic set of base nutes with a couple of extra additives like Si, Ca, Mg and PK1314. 

When I say I'm upwards of 400g per harvest they're like BS. 


Lol. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 24, 2013)

I've killed it with Jack's 20/20/20. I'd love to have the ability to run mineral analysis on reservoir and tissue samples and see how things get absorbed and use that to formulate nutrients.
When you use the pk13/14 how much do you use when you use it?

When I get my new tent setup I'm tempted to do a run with my Blue Dream to see if I can beat 400g dry with her with a 400. I'm pretty sure she can do it.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 24, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I've killed it with Jack's 20/20/20. I'd love to have the ability to run mineral analysis on reservoir and tissue samples and see how things get absorbed and use that to formulate nutrients.
> When you use the pk13/14 how much do you use when you use it?
> 
> When I get my new tent setup I'm tempted to do a run with my Blue Dream to see if I can beat 400g dry with her with a 400. I'm pretty sure she can do it.



The PK1314 I use by canna. 

I use at a rate Of 1.5ml per litre at some point during week3-6 of 12/12. 

Most often its used at week5 of 12/12. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 24, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I've killed it with Jack's 20/20/20. I'd love to have the ability to run mineral analysis on reservoir and tissue samples and see how things get absorbed and use that to formulate nutrients.
> When you use the pk13/14 how much do you use when you use it?
> 
> When I get my new tent setup I'm tempted to do a run with my Blue Dream to see if I can beat 400g dry with her with a 400. I'm pretty sure she can do it.


which blue dream the cut or a breeders?



jondamon said:


> The PK1314 I use by canna.
> 
> I use at a rate Of 1.5ml per litre at some point during week3-6 of 12/12.
> 
> ...


sup jonda! i use a 0-9-19 last 4 weeks as instructed and i sneak it in right at the switch to 12/12. whenever i use it its at the instructed 1ml per gallon. 
what ppms u guys at about half way thru?!!?


----------



## jondamon (Oct 25, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> which blue dream the cut or a breeders?
> 
> 
> sup jonda! i use a 0-9-19 last 4 weeks as instructed and i sneak it in right at the switch to 12/12. whenever i use it its at the instructed 1ml per gallon.
> what ppms u guys at about half way thru?!!?



Currently I am 7 days into 12/12 and I'm running 1.6EC feed. 

Water starting EC is 0.2. So my actual feed level is 1.4EC or around 750ppm @.5 and around 1050 @.7 scale. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Oct 25, 2013)

My PK1314 week is usually my highest EC feed. 

After that point I drop the EC back down by roughly 0.2 each week until I finish on around 0.8-1.0EC. 

Then I harvest when plants are ready. 


My PK1314 usage is based on plant response not a set in stone instruction booklet. 


When my buds begin to fill out and start changing from pistil growth to actual calyx stacking is when I use PK. 

Like I mentioned it can be anywhere from week3-6 of 12/12 for a 9 weeks of 12/12 strain. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2013)

Glockdoc I run the BD clone. 
Thanks for the info Jon! I think using a standard base nute then specific boosters at specific times makes more sense than trying to stitch to a low N high P bloom food.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 25, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Glockdoc I run the BD clone.
> Thanks for the info Jon! I think using a standard base nute then specific boosters at specific times makes more sense than trying to stitch to a low N high P bloom food.



Agree once again. 

Like I've mentioned before about what extras I use, the only "booster" I use is PK1314 for 1 week of feeding, so about 3 feeds total during that week of use. 

I have switched base nute again from the 6-3-8 I was using before with 2% Ca and 1% Mg, to the canna coco specific 5-4-3 with 5% Ca and 2% Mg. 

So my need to add extra Ca and Mg has been reduced for the time being. 

The Si that I use, is pretty much from start to finish but all these so called "boosters" IMO are pointless if your base contains everything. 

The only thing I generally have to look out for with my base nutes is Ca or Mg defs due to using coco. 


IMO high P foods aren't necessary in indoor container cultivation. 
Outdoors in the ground on the other hand is a different story for High P foods as the P is leached away into the surrounding area. 




J


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2013)

When you use it what kind of total EC are you typically hitting and how much of that is the PK?
Si has to come from an external source because you can't keep it in concentrated solution at acidic pH. 

Yeah P in containers is way different from P in the ground.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 25, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> When you use it what kind of total EC are you typically hitting and how much of that is the PK?
> Si has to come from an external source because you can't keep it in concentrated solution at acidic pH.
> 
> Yeah P in containers is way different from P in the ground.


Generally I keep my EC the same as it was the week before. 

For instance I'm envisaging being up around 1.8EC possibly 2.0 this time around before I hit PK week. So what I do is add everything to my water like so. 

Si first, Rhizotonic, ZYM, pk1314 @1.5ml per litre. 

Then I add my base nute up to the EC I was before. 


Make sense?



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep. What's the EC of the 1.5mL/L solution?
I'm assuming the ZYM is an enzyme based product. That should be going into the mix last so it doesn't get exposed to changing conditions with respect to salinity and pH. It's not enough to totally denature the enzymes but I'd bet that some activity will be lost going through those environmental changes.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 25, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Yep. What's the EC of the 1.5mL/L solution?
> I'm assuming the ZYM is an enzyme based product. That should be going into the mix last so it doesn't get exposed to changing conditions with respect to salinity and pH. It's not enough to totally denature the enzymes but I'd bet that some activity will be lost going through those environmental changes.



Hmm thanks for the ZYM insight. 


To be honest I'm not too sure of the EC of the PK alone at 1.5ml. 

I would hazard a guess at about 0.4 but next PK run I'll measure and let you know. 

I'll have to try the ZYM last and see whether pH goes up or down from it. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm sure my biochem profs would be pleased to know how much I use the material from their courses these days 
I'll be interested to hear how much the pk contributes to the total EC.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 25, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I'm sure my biochem profs would be pleased to know how much I use the material from their courses these days
> I'll be interested to hear how much the pk contributes to the total EC.


I might a test 1L later and let you know. 



J


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Oct 25, 2013)

Here is 2 strawberry cough(left)2 liberty haze(center)2wonder woman(right)
SC and LH are 5 weeks 12/12 WW is 4 weeks 12/12
All organic under a 430w son agro


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## jondamon (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's a snap of my room at day 9 of 12/12. 

All plants are throwing out pistils all over which means flowering will soon be kicking it hard. 








Stats. 
Temp hi 23.2C (this is ambient reading)
Temp lo 19.4C (ambient also)
RH hi 64%
RH lo 45%
EC in larger plants 1.6. 
EC out larger plants 1.2 last time but it was first feed with 1.6. I'm expecting the OUT to be around 1.4 when I feed at 1.6 tonight. 
EC in clones 1.2. 
EC out clones 1.0
PH 5.8. 

I'll be breaking out the dehumidifier tonight or tomorrow which will have the added bonus of not just reducing my RH ready for flowering hard, but also will increase my lo temps a little more too. I like to try and keep day and night temps with no more than a 4C difference. 

With the weather getting colder and wetter here my room is running cooler with higher RH so I'm breaking out the dehumidifier about 2 weeks earlier than when I was growing in the nicer weather. 



J

Ps Glockdoc are you running multiple lights? How many plants in those pics? How many plants per light if using multiple?


Nice buddage!!!!!!


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 26, 2013)

thank you jonda very much appreciated!

im using 1 400W hps in a 3ft W 1.5ft D 5.5 ft T cab for around 88w per sg ft 

feeding maxibloom roots organic , budda bloom , a blossom builder 0-9-19 at 1000ppm as of last week 

veg nutes where ionic grow and general hydroponics grow nutes ppms 400-500, veg'd under 400 for about a month for bigger plants 2 weeks on smaller headband plants. chemXmat had month veg just stayed small probably because of 6 plants in a container and genetics, got plenty more beans of it and next run will involve a good amount of chemXmat and headbands with a hso pineapple skunk and something else probably run a femaleseed$ fem mix. 


still supplementing micro 
used superthrive during veg every couple weeks
hard tap water but still supplement cal/mag 
molasses grandma's robust 

FFOF soil

Peace


----------



## jondamon (Oct 26, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> thank you jonda very much appreciated!
> 
> im using 1 400W hps in a 3ft W 1.5ft D 5.5 ft T cab for around 88w per sg ft
> 
> ...


Nice. 

So how many plants was that? Lol. 


Just watered. 

HSO PS in 1.5 out 1.2
HSO og in 1.5 out 1.3
Critical+ in 1.5 out 1.1. 

Clones didn't need watering. 






Hand in shot for size comparison of my canopy. 





J


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 26, 2013)

7 total there is a runt headband that cannot be seen, 4 weeks in hasnt even thrown out pistils due to it being sooo damn small that it gets no light under that forest .

critical is a pig eh?!


----------



## jondamon (Oct 26, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> 7 total there is a runt headband that cannot be seen, 4 weeks in hasnt even thrown out pistils due to it being sooo damn small that it gets no light under that forest .
> 
> critical is a pig eh?!


It was the same last run. She just kept screaming "FUCKING FEED ME!!!!" Lol. 

Lol I'm running 7 too. Lol. 

Must be a lucky number under 4's. lol. 




J


----------



## jondamon (Oct 28, 2013)

Little update of my mainline trial. 


Critical+











OG KUSH











Pineapple skunk. 












My mainline canopy. 







Full canopy with the 4 clones aswell. 






The mainline girls were fed with EC 1.6 tonight. 
Critical+ out EC 1.3
Ps out EC 1.2
Og KUSH out EC 1.3. 

PH 5.9. 

Next feed for these girls is going up to 1.8EC. 


J


----------



## CHIGHCITY LIVIN (Oct 28, 2013)

King Kush, Sour Diesel, Brainstorm


----------



## jondamon (Oct 28, 2013)

CHIGHCITY LIVIN said:


> View attachment 2874493
> King Kush, Sour Diesel, Brainstorm


Looking sweet. 

Welcome to the 400 club. 



J


----------



## CHIGHCITY LIVIN (Oct 28, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Looking sweet.
> 
> Welcome to the 400 club.
> 
> ...


thanks alot J


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 28, 2013)

jondamon said:


> It was the same last run. She just kept screaming "FUCKING FEED ME!!!!" Lol.
> 
> Lol I'm running 7 too. Lol.
> 
> ...


have u ever seen the movie little shop of horrors?! old movie. lol thats ur critical plant!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 29, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Little update of my mainline trial.
> 
> 
> Critical+
> ...


Looks great in there, but that's what I expect from you at this point. Nice full even canopy.
You must spread some reputation 



CHIGHCITY LIVIN said:


> View attachment 2874493
> King Kush, Sour Diesel, Brainstorm


Looks great for a first grow man! Welcome to the 400W club and RIU!


----------



## jondamon (Oct 29, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Looks great in there, but that's what I expect from you at this point. Nice full even canopy.
> You must spread some reputation
> 
> 
> ...



I do try to maintain an even canopy.

If you don't have it even then why bother. Lol. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 29, 2013)

I hear some people like wasting electricity.


----------



## CHIGHCITY LIVIN (Oct 29, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Looks great in there, but that's what I expect from you at this point. Nice full even canopy.
> You must spread some reputation
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks MrEDuck


----------



## jondamon (Oct 29, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I hear some people like wasting electricity.


Yeah I hear that too. 

But then under $0.20 per kwh its understandable why some folks waste it. 

Here in the UK I pay £0.27 per kwh about $0.38 so its costly to run anything so its always best to maximise your usage. 

At least that's how I feel anyway lol. 



J


----------



## jarvild (Oct 29, 2013)

Blue Mango finished under a 400 hps


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn man! I'm glad I swallowed my sip of coffee while the page was loading or I'd be cleaning my keyboard and monitor. Also according to google just now that's $0.43/kwh. I hope they use lube at least! I would definitely be working harder at increasing my efficiency at those prices.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 29, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Damn man! I'm glad I swallowed my sip of coffee while the page was loading or I'd be cleaning my keyboard and monitor. Also according to google just now that's $0.43/kwh. I hope they use lube at least! I would definitely be working harder at increasing my efficiency at those prices.


Exactly. 

They seriously shaft us on energy prices. 

For my 2 bedroom home with 2 adults 2 children, usual household running plus my groom and gas for cooking and heating etc it runs me £160 a month for my energy usage. 

And that's just running a single 400w setup. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Oct 29, 2013)

Just thought I would show off the canopy again. 

Also quite a cool shot over the canopy with the light in the picture. 














Enjoy. 



J


----------



## ^su (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's my 400w garden


----------



## jondamon (Oct 30, 2013)

^su said:


> Here's my 400w garden


Looking good. 

Maybe next time try to train your plants to create an even canopy giving you even light distribution over each plant. 

But otherwise good job. 



J


----------



## GroErr (Oct 30, 2013)

My second 405W Chinese LED panel grow. Thought I'd post these here before I add another 150W panel (which would disqualify my 400W grow - lol) I have in my clone/mother tent for flowering, LED rocks. Just flipped these on Monday to 12/12. Adding the 150W panel on the weekend, replacing the clone/mom tent lighting with 2x DIY CFL "Panels" I rigged up, I love playing with this shit and trying new things, half the fun of growing 

View attachment 2876415


----------



## ^su (Oct 30, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Maybe next time try to train your plants to create an even canopy giving you even light distribution over each plant.
> 
> ...


You are 100% right some LST would have helped tremendously, I have 6 different strains in there so it's almost impossible to keep them all at an even canopy. The cool tube that I'm also running in the tent doesn't help creating hotspots and uneven growth!


----------



## jondamon (Oct 31, 2013)

new pictures. 

Stats of the 3 mainline girls. 
EC IN 1.8
Critical+ EC out 1.4
OG KUSH EC out 1.5
Pineapple skunk EC out 1.4

Clone stats EC in 1.4
Critical+ (x2) EC out 1.0
Pineapple skunk EC out 1.2
OG KUSH EC out 1.2. 

Everything is doing great. 










































J


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 31, 2013)

must spread rep bullshit keep it up jonda!


----------



## OGkushNC (Oct 31, 2013)

View attachment 2878128View attachment 2878129View attachment 2878133 nearing harvest.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking pretty good man. Just that one cola sticking up. How big is that container?


----------



## OGkushNC (Nov 1, 2013)

It's in a 1 gal smart pot an the big plant is in a 7 gal smart pot


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 1, 2013)

whats the strain?!


----------



## OGkushNC (Nov 1, 2013)

honestly its a bag seed i got from some purple cheese I only found 1 seed lol.


----------



## drolove (Nov 1, 2013)

very nice OG! + rep


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 1, 2013)

OGkushNC said:


> honestly its a bag seed i got from some purple cheese I only found 1 seed lol.


I love bagseed, always a surprise.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 2, 2013)

nice! enjoy ur purp cheese... inform us on tastes and such.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 2, 2013)

Day 15 of 12/12. 


Canopy













Bud shot


----------



## captiankush (Nov 2, 2013)

4 plant scrog, Kaia Kush, Buddha Tahoe, Church



CK


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 3, 2013)

^ make sure to keep all growth under screen until further notice! looking fresh thou keep it up


----------



## clouds930 (Nov 3, 2013)

heres a few i have growing under a 400 watt. i have 8 total. Started a journal if interested in seeing the rest of them


----------



## jondamon (Nov 3, 2013)

captiankush said:


> 4 plant scrog, Kaia Kush, Buddha Tahoe, Church
> 
> 
> 
> CK


Just incase, here's a good tutorial about how to SCROG and how NOT to SCROG. 
Oops forgot the link lol. 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/438789-lbhs-scrog-tutorial.html

Out of interest how you gonna water those back plants when the screen is full?

Through the flap in the tent?



J


----------



## captiankush (Nov 3, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Just incase, here's a good tutorial about how to SCROG and how NOT to SCROG.
> Oops forgot the link lol.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/438789-lbhs-scrog-tutorial.html
> ...


Hi J, thanks for the reply.

The watering is a PITA already so I have been coming up with a few ideas to address this.

One idea is simple and reminds me of high school...

A beer bong type design, funnel attached to a length of hose. I know exactly the amout of water/tea the need, no runoff.

The other idea was a design involving a aquarium pump, and feed lines but my tea becomes a possible point of concern.

I havent decided on which course to take but am leaning towards the beer bong idea.

CK


----------



## jondamon (Nov 3, 2013)

captiankush said:


> Hi J, thanks for the reply.
> 
> The watering is a PITA already so I have been coming up with a few ideas to address this.
> 
> ...



If you can reach a simple aquarium syphon pump will work. 

Something like this. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004RK405A/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1383503056&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70




Your welcome lol. 



J


----------



## brodietheconeking (Nov 3, 2013)

this was not 400w im an imposter  this was 250w


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 3, 2013)

id cut that screen right down the middle over fan, then across right over fan attach screen to pots...after a nice transplant. go 2 per square or just one . ive seen pots with 1 sqft screen attached above it done with immaculate results. hope this helps


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 3, 2013)

if u want to see the link of that grow ill send u it


----------



## jondamon (Nov 3, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> id cut that screen right down the middle over fan, then across right over fan attach screen to pots...after a nice transplant. go 2 per square or just one . ive seen pots with 1 sqft screen attached above it done with immaculate results. hope this helps


This is quite a cool idea. 

You basically mean give each plant its own screen. Hey presto moveable SCROG's. 

Hmm I like it!

Could be something else I try after this mainline with the 4th plant space I seem to always end up with. 

Damn I really do like it alot. 

I'm sitting here thing that I could do something with my current plant rings legs to attach some screen I have just incase I fancied screening the closet. Lol. 


J


----------



## jondamon (Nov 3, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> if u want to see the link of that grow ill send u it


Id like to see that if you don't mind Glockdoc. 




J


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 3, 2013)

yessir 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=2415192&posted=1#post2415192


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 3, 2013)

yea he did it with great results. he was in a 2x2 so it is possible for bigger screens. it was convenient for him u know to have it just 1 sq ft so he could fit 4 in his 2x2


----------



## jondamon (Nov 4, 2013)

Little update. 


Pineapple skunk 






Critical+






OG KUSH






Canopy






Canopy again showing bud sites. 








Current stats are 
23.8C hi 
18.1C lo
RH 48% hi
RH 36% lo

After the second feed at EC1.8 the runoff tested 2.0 so I backed this feed off to 1.6 and runoff was 1.6. Next feed I will judge whether to go back up to 1.8. 


J


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 4, 2013)

Peony rings are generally 16" with 4" screens but are available in other sizes and are meant to go into the ground or a pot above an individual plant. You can cut them down if you need them smaller.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 4, 2013)

pic update of tonight coming tomorrow. had my buddy bring his photography camera to snap these.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 5, 2013)

View attachment 2883431View attachment 2883432View attachment 2883433View attachment 2883434View attachment 2883435View attachment 2883436View attachment 2883437View attachment 2883438View attachment 2883439View attachment 2883440View attachment 2883441View attachment 2883442View attachment 2883443View attachment 2883444View attachment 2883445View attachment 2883446View attachment 2883447View attachment 2883448View attachment 2883449View attachment 2883450View attachment 2883451View attachment 2883452View attachment 2883453View attachment 2883454View attachment 2883455View attachment 2883456View attachment 2883457View attachment 2883458View attachment 2883459
week 6 shots 2-4 more to go 
ENJOY


----------



## jondamon (Nov 5, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> View attachment 2883347View attachment 2883362View attachment 2883363View attachment 2883364View attachment 2883365View attachment 2883366View attachment 2883367View attachment 2883368View attachment 2883369View attachment 2883370View attachment 2883371View attachment 2883372View attachment 2883361View attachment 2883360View attachment 2883342View attachment 2883344View attachment 2883345View attachment 2883346View attachment 2883348View attachment 2883349View attachment 2883350View attachment 2883351View attachment 2883355View attachment 2883359View attachment 2883358View attachment 2883373View attachment 2883374View attachment 2883375View attachment 2883376
> week 6 shots 2-4 more to go
> ENJOY


Sort your attachments out Glockdoc. Lol. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 5, 2013)

better?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ii dP ii (Nov 5, 2013)

looks awesome man!


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks bud. means A LOT


----------



## jondamon (Nov 5, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> View attachment 2883431View attachment 2883432View attachment 2883433View attachment 2883434View attachment 2883435View attachment 2883436View attachment 2883437View attachment 2883438View attachment 2883439View attachment 2883440View attachment 2883441View attachment 2883442View attachment 2883443View attachment 2883444View attachment 2883445View attachment 2883446View attachment 2883447View attachment 2883448View attachment 2883449View attachment 2883450View attachment 2883451View attachment 2883452View attachment 2883453View attachment 2883454View attachment 2883455View attachment 2883456View attachment 2883457View attachment 2883458View attachment 2883459
> week 6 shots 2-4 more to go
> ENJOY


Looking sweet. 


Some of them look super dense!



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice pics of some nice looking buds there bro!


----------



## jondamon (Nov 6, 2013)

Here's a little update of my room. 

Day 20 of 12/12. 

Flowers are really starting to take off. 




















J


----------



## goblyn (Nov 6, 2013)

drolove said:


> how long did you veg for?


I vegged for 35 days.


----------



## Label (Nov 11, 2013)

My first grow ever,at day 17 flower. 400w HPS in a 6"cooltube and some additional cfl lighting. 1xcotton candy 3x lemon kush. Awesome Thread btw.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 11, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Yep. What's the EC of the 1.5mL/L solution?
> I'm assuming the ZYM is an enzyme based product. That should be going into the mix last so it doesn't get exposed to changing conditions with respect to salinity and pH. It's not enough to totally denature the enzymes but I'd bet that some activity will be lost going through those environmental changes.




Just thought I would respond as I've just mixed a full strength 1.5ml per litre PK1314 mix. 

It increased EC by 0.2. 


Gonna be watering in an hour or so. New pics to follow. 




J


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 11, 2013)

That's right around the concentration I was thinking of playing with PK boosts. I think monopotassium phosphate should work pretty well. It's a 1:1 molar ratio of P:K but I'm not sure what that becomes when measured as weight percents as oxides.
Thanks for the info man!


----------



## jondamon (Nov 11, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> That's right around the concentration I was thinking of playing with PK boosts. I think monopotassium phosphate should work pretty well. It's a 1:1 molar ratio of P:K but I'm not sure what that becomes when measured as weight percents as oxides.
> Thanks for the info man!






No worries. 

I was mixing it and thinking, I gotta take the EC reading of a full strength hit for MrEDuck. 


Lol. 


J


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 11, 2013)

jondamon said:


> No worries.
> 
> I was mixing it and thinking, I gotta take the EC reading of a full strength hit for MrEDuck.
> 
> ...


I appreciate it man! Remembering stuff can be tough once you've learned to manage your canopy! 
I've been doing a lot of reading about plant nutrition recently since I can't grow right now. Nice to see my predictions are meshing with real life.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 11, 2013)

Little update. 

Day 25 of 12/12. 

Firstly, this is the same bud as pictured above for size comparison in 5 days. 






Now on to some more. 
Pineapple skunk. 












Critical+












Og KUSH. 












Canopy of the 3 mainline girls and 2 clones. I forgot to put all 4 back for pics. Lol. 













J


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 11, 2013)

what did u pull last round?


----------



## jondamon (Nov 12, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> what did u pull last round?



Last round I pulled 427g dry of critical+ and fruity chronic juice. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Nov 15, 2013)

Little update boys and girls. 

Day 29 of 12/12. 


Same bud as above. 







Critical+ mainline. 






Full room shot. 3 mainline plants and 4 clones. 







1 of 4 clones. 








J


----------



## thatsmessedup (Nov 16, 2013)

Just wanted to post up in my favorite forum. These are called Super Dank and yeilded 7oz total. A bit low for me but I chopped very early. More info and pictures can be found here: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/750636-harvested-super-dank-400w-hps.html#post9820967. Thanks.


----------



## Label (Nov 17, 2013)

Getting there, day 25 bloom. Lemon Kush and Cotton Candy.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 19, 2013)

Firstly this is the same bud as previously mentioned. 







Day 33 of 12/12. 

Critical+ on the left, OG KUSH to the right. 







Critical+ clone






Critical+ mainline






Pineapple skunk mainline






Og KUSH mainline






Lowest leaf on pineapple skunk showing health. 








J


----------



## Label (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks yummy Jondamon!


----------



## jondamon (Nov 19, 2013)

Label said:


> Looks yummy Jondamon!




Cheers Label. 


I try where possible to maintain leaf heàlth and a good even canopy with good environmental control and tight control of feeding. 


The results speak for themselves. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Cheers Label.
> 
> 
> I try where possible to maintain leaf heàlth and a good even canopy with good environmental control and tight control of feeding.
> ...


And you do a great job of it and the results do speak for themselves


----------



## Label (Nov 19, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Cheers Label.
> 
> 
> I try where possible to maintain leaf heàlth and a good even canopy with good environmental control and tight control of feeding.
> ...


It shows, I have some small amount of yellowing in the bottom leaves of my plants. I have the fox farm trio of nutes for my first grow. The bloom nutes are not giving enough nitrogen...i dont have any other nutes atm so dont really know how to fix it. Maybe mix in a small amount of the veg nutes to raise the nitrogen next feeding? I dont want to burn the ladies lol.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 20, 2013)

Label said:


> It shows, I have some small amount of yellowing in the bottom leaves of my plants. I have the fox farm trio of nutes for my first grow. The bloom nutes are not giving enough nitrogen...i dont have any other nutes atm so dont really know how to fix it. Maybe mix in a small amount of the veg nutes to raise the nitrogen next feeding? I dont want to burn the ladies lol.


Veg nutes will only burn them if you over do it. 

My own plants are currently using a 5-4-3 the whole way through. 

I used to use a 6-3-8 start to finish but the Ca and Mg ratios weren't adaquate enough to sustain growth in coco. So I switched back to a coco specific formula.


If you're yellowing then give em what they want. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 20, 2013)

Cannabis in containers (really pretty much everything) really doesn't need a lot of P. About 1/3rd the amount of N required in fact. There's times when using a booster produces beneficial results but the idea of starving a plant of it's most important nutrient for an extended period never made sense to me. As long as you have a balanced amount of N and K you're fine. The only way veg nutes will inhibit flowering is if they're really high in N and low in K, like 3-1-1. I know a few people who are running Dyna Gro's Foliage Pro and Protekt straight through and that combo should come out somewhere between like 3-1-2.5 or 3-1-3 depending on how much Protekt is used and it does a great job. I've been running Jack's 20/20/20 straight through because I'm broke and it does just fine. I just get asked how I keep all the leaves on my plants so healthy!


----------



## Label (Nov 20, 2013)

So should I just go back to fox farm grow big 6-4-4? Do a full dose? And just use that the rest of the way through flowering?

I also dose cal-mag 1/2 str when feeding. Has been working well thus far it seems.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 20, 2013)

Label said:


> So should I just go back to fox farm grow big 6-4-4? Do a full dose? And just use that the rest of the way through flowering?
> 
> I also dose cal-mag 1/2 str when feeding. Has been working well thus far it seems.



You could do that. Or you could 50/50 the veg and bloom mix. Or you could alternate veg for one feed bloom for one feed. 

To be honest its whatever it takes to green them up again. 



J


----------



## Label (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks Jondamon!


----------



## jondamon (Nov 20, 2013)

Label said:


> Thanks Jondamon!


No worries. 

Remember keep em green!



J


----------



## jondamon (Nov 24, 2013)

Some stats and pictures from tonight. 
Day 37 of 12/12. 

Temp hi 22.3C
Temp lo 17.5C is almost time to block a couple of intakes. 
RH hi 46%
RH lo 36%
pH 6.0
EC in 1.0. 
EC out 1.2. 

My mix tonight contained only PK1314 and Mg with some ZYM and Rhizotonic. Plants are looking lovely as I think you'll all agree. 

As green as the clones are when out of the room is as green as everything inside.


Whole room shots. 
















Clones. 































Mainlined girls. 






OG KUSH mainline






Critical+ mainline






Pineapple skunk mainline









J


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 24, 2013)

flawless j-man. your 1st swell looks huge, as if they are loving their diet!

how is this run looking to you compared to last run both visually and on paper?!?!?

keep up the great documentation bro; we love it! very insightful .


----------



## Freedom35 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is from my first grow, i kinda wanna make it my profile pic now haha


----------



## jondamon (Nov 25, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> flawless j-man. your 1st swell looks huge, as if they are loving their diet!
> 
> how is this run looking to you compared to last run both visually and on paper?!?!?
> 
> keep up the great documentation bro; we love it! very insightful .


Visually I'm not battling with Ca and Mg any more like I was with the 6-3-8 2Ca 1Mg now that I'm using the coco specific 5-4-3 5Ca 2Mg base. 

The critical+ clones DEFINATELY have more weight to them at this stage than last round. 


My mainline girls have some seriously weighty tops to them vs my topping and LST methods previously. 

On paper??? Oh you mean that notepad I like to call my head lol. 

Well the critical+ is true to form and just keeps screaming feed me. Lol. 

When I used the 1.8EC feed I got a little start of burn here and there so I've been backing off the EC gradually over the last 2 weeks or so. 

Currently down to EC 1.0 with runoff EC 1.2. 

I'm keeping at 1.0 for the time being and that may increase on the second swell but doubtful. 

As long as they plod along happily then I'm happy. 

No leaf drop at ALL on these plants. 



J


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 25, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Some stats and pictures from tonight.
> Day 37 of 12/12.
> 
> Temp hi 22.3C
> ...


looking nice m8, shud fill out lovely for u


----------



## jondamon (Nov 25, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> looking nice m8, shud fill out lovely for u


Cheers G. 

I'm hopeful that this will be my biggest harvest to date from my 400w. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Nov 26, 2013)

Day 40 of 12/12. 

Just showing how green the room is. 















J


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## placebofan6 (Nov 30, 2013)

day 40 from soil breaking View attachment 2913067View attachment 2913068View attachment 2913069View attachment 2913070View attachment 2913071View attachment 2913072View attachment 2913073View attachment 2913074View attachment 2913075View attachment 2913076


----------



## Freedom35 (Dec 12, 2013)

i also live in northern il what area?


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm 4 weeks into flower with my 400w. Here's one of my girls...


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 14, 2014)

She's frosty but that's way too early to be losing leaves that high up IMO.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm new to growing still, But what you see on her is the first signs of fading... I haven't lost any leaves on her yet, and I had a rough start to flower. Got a Def right out of the gate and then a basement flood shortly after...


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm not new to growing and I stand by what I say. So long as you aren't overfeeding your plants flushing is unneeded. If you are then you still only need a week or two. Assuming that's an 8-9 week hybrid that means you shouldn't be seeing that for another 2 weeks or more.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 15, 2014)

Where did you get flushing from I don't recall mentioning that?... Well I am new still, so maybe I best stick to the helpful threads.

For what its worth I saw some pretty mangled plants in your sig there, wise one.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 15, 2014)

The idea that leaves should naturally yellow and die off is often espoused by the same folks that think flushing is needed. Green leaves are where your plants make energy to grow big buds. You want to keep them through the flower cycle.

There was a plant that burned from hot soil. I admit I fucked up. I'm trying to offer useful advice but you don't need to listen. Have a nice day.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 15, 2014)

I flush at the end of flower and only then. This is my second run through and I don't have things exactly "fine tuned", but fading is quite natural even though it can be prevented. I'm sorry but I didn't see any real advice in there, just finger pointing at 2 yellow leaves and making accusations towards my methods...


----------



## Nookies (Jan 16, 2014)

So how hot does a 400 watter run? Ambient room temperature would be around 73 F and using a cool tube with a 6 inch fan rated for 450cm about what range could I get it within the plants?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

.For veg i started with cfls but soon switched to a 400w MH my temps were around 24-25 with the cfls but once i switched to the aircooled hoood my temps actually dropped to 22-23 about 12-15 inches from the canopy. I've even sprouted under the 400w mh! But there are 2 many variables to consider...room size,ventilation,airflow...


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 16, 2014)

MH chart
View attachment 2964396

HPS chart
View attachment 2964397


----------



## jondamon (Jan 17, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> The idea that leaves should naturally yellow and die off is often espoused by the same folks that think flushing is needed. Green leaves are where your plants make energy to grow big buds. You want to keep them through the flower cycle.
> 
> There was a plant that burned from hot soil. I admit I fucked up. I'm trying to offer useful advice but you don't need to listen. Have a nice day.



The die off and yellowing is generally early scenesense (sp) brought on generally by a deficiency. 

A plant grown long enough will enter this scenesense mode if taken too far into flowering. Usually harvest time is before scenesense occurs or just at the start of it. 


For example GHE have a product called RIPEN and all it does it trigger this response in the plant to try to mature quicker. 



J


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 17, 2014)

jondamon said:


> The die off and yellowing is generally early scenesense (sp) brought on generally by a deficiency.
> 
> A plant grown long enough will enter this scenesense mode if taken too far into flowering. Usually harvest time is before scenesense occurs or just at the start of it.
> 
> ...


There's some helpful info, thank you!... Exactly as I said I got a deficiency very early into flower. 

Mr duck I never said you were wrong, but there's a difference between being right about something and being helpful. I simply stated where I'm at and that I had some issues, and you start gallivanting around about flushing and how I don't want to listen to your "advice". What was your advice? Leaves shouldn't be yellowing yet? That's a statement followed with zero information or advice. 

Thanks for the info Jonda, sorry to further sour the thread...


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry if I seemed terse man. It really was meant to be constructive. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 17, 2014)

soon my pretty pretty soon il be playing with my half imaginary 400w hydro wilman kit. well if the duckers hurry up an dont duck up anymore of me orders. but soon. feel free to continue to tease this newbie hydro grower with your works of awesomeness while i have to sit an do nothing until i get my kit. 

theres my pre hydro post for all to enjoy! Sadly i have no pics to add until i have the rest of my setup in my hands or setup. lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah my setup is rather ghetto so I hope they don't send you something similar


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 18, 2014)

ive forked out nearly £1,000 for everything. so im pretty sure its a worthly investment.for someone I hand picked everything from conductor down to the wilma big 4 system.

but the whole list of what i ordered can be found here > https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog32374-opss-happy-2014-you.html < i hand picked everything so im confident my first hydro setup is pretty good for a cfl growers first attempt at stepping into the hydro world.


----------



## vitamax (Jan 18, 2014)

that shit looks killlz!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

curiousuk said:


> ive forked out nearly £1,000 for everything. so im pretty sure its a worthly investment.for someone I hand picked everything from conductor down to the wilma big 4 system.
> 
> but the whole list of what i ordered can be found here > https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog32374-opss-happy-2014-you.html < i hand picked everything so im confident my first hydro setup is pretty good for a cfl growers first attempt at stepping into the hydro world.


nice setup but U should have gone for the darkroom, better quality.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Jan 20, 2014)

All right ya'll.Any expieriance with aqua flakes or specificaklly theior products, like bud blast. Its good to be back. I need input here This young lady here, was started 3 to 4 months ago. she was conceived in co co and lst'd under cf fkn ..L. never again just kept letting her go..vegin. She is on a high diet of aqua flakes, super thrive and h2o2. I run about 7.5ml/.gal with no sups. ph 5.5 and aI switch when shes cloose to 6.8. r/o h2o. I have flunked 2 dwc grows before. I decided its a winter thing. but man wait until you see how fast it took off. I scrogged her today. these 3 photos show her in co co then DWC veg then DAY #5 of flower are these roots too dark


----------



## Irish Bastard (Jan 23, 2014)

hey im looking into a 400w hps any advice is helpful i have started with a 125w cfl but i need to move on to better lighs for production and what not my space is 3 feet wide 19 inch deep and six feet high in my garage cold temps are a problem right now but im cant help western pa weather at the moment any hints are welcome thanks..ohh i dont even have a light yet but i am goin to order one any advice on a great 400w


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm in a root cellar that gets freaking cold during the winter and I wish I had an open hood. As it is I'm running my intake through my cool tube and into the tent (2x4x5) and passively exhausting. I run a space heater outside the tent during lights out.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jan 24, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I'm in a root cellar that gets freaking cold during the winter and I wish I had an open hood. As it is I'm running my intake through my cool tube and into the tent (2x4x5) and passively exhausting. I run a space heater outside the tent during lights out.


It is far from ghetto, but I have elimiinated my cold issues with a sub-floor heating mat. http://www.thermosoft.com/radiant-floor-heat/

It only uses 100 watts (for the 3x6), and since it heats the pots themselves, rather than the air, it is very efficient. I have no studies to back it up, but I believe the roots are the most sensitive to cold. Even when the air is cold in my basement grow room at 'night' (mid 50s), my plants don't seem to mind a bit.


----------



## benmorgan236 (Jan 25, 2014)

Im pretty sure this thread is for all 400w lights, I'm using a CLW 400W Solar storm LED. Just bought it a few days ago with a new tent and got rid of my 600 HPS to control my temps better. The plant is Blackberry Kush, day 85, 12/12 from seed. Nearing the end of my first grow.


----------



## Shaded420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ben I think those leaves are showing signs of LED burn, the tips are micro-curling upwards.


----------



## benmorgan236 (Jan 26, 2014)

Shaded420 said:


> Ben I think those leaves are showing signs of LED burn, the tips are micro-curling upwards.


Yeah you are definitely right, I raised my lights earlier today when I got home. Thanks man.


----------



## Saldaw (Jan 26, 2014)

400w HPS in a DR90 tent

Biobizz soil with GHE nutrients in smart pots
9 days into flower

3 Mind body soul 
1 Critical mass


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> nice setup but U should have gone for the darkroom, better quality.


Thanks! I think ive almost got everything as part 2 one company send arrived today. but im still chucking over it was delivered by a 4 foot tall Midget! sure wish i got a pic cause my face must of told a story. 

as for the tent size if id gone bigger it wouldnt of fit in anywhere. ds120 is the closest fit tight for the corner i could of got. so lucky i stopped at that range.


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 28, 2014)

Irish Bastard said:


> hey im looking into a 400w hps any advice is helpful i have started with a 125w cfl but i need to move on to better lighs for production and what not my space is 3 feet wide 19 inch deep and six feet high in my garage cold temps are a problem right now but im cant help western pa weather at the moment any hints are welcome thanks..ohh i dont even have a light yet but i am goin to order one any advice on a great 400w




there pretty good for 400w hps lights on >> https://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk << Infact thats the site i spend 700 out of my 1 grand investment i started my 125cfl run buying off them an well they got a bigger investment off me this time around. so il always suggest places i no done me no harm! so worth a look. good luck.​


----------



## goldengrower (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's my first grow with 400..critical kush, and mk ultra..

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Irish Bastard (Feb 8, 2014)

looks good to me


----------



## jondamon (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's the start of my next grow. 



Under my 400w SUPERVEG MH. 


Sprouted. 


They are 1x HSO Blue Dream, 1x Delicious Seeds Caramelo, 1x Delicious seeds Cotton Candy and I'm waiting for a DINAFEM Critical+ to pop. 


As per usual they are in coco with a small amount of perlite. EC 0.6 pH6.0. 




J


----------



## frizzlegooch (Feb 8, 2014)

Freedom35 said:


> View attachment 2906158
> 
> This is from my first grow, i kinda wanna make it my profile pic now haha


Looks like you might have


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm excited to see how the Blue Dream does for you.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 9, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I'm excited to see how the Blue Dream does for you.


Me too. 

I'll be throwing a cut of the BD over to a grower friend who hopefully will keep it around until I see how it performs during flower. Then if I give him the nod it will most likely become his cash crop. Currently for him its cheese. 

Then there will be an endless supply of BD cuts for me to work with and see what she can really do. 



J


----------



## NorthofEngland (Feb 9, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Here's the start of my next grow.
> 
> View attachment 2988913
> 
> ...


Still no sign of the CRITICAL+ popping through...???


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 9, 2014)

If they keep up with the clone for potency, yield, and bag appeal it'll make a great cash crop.


----------



## mbabyboy999 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm a first time grower started 3 weeks ago. Please tell me how do they looks.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Feb 22, 2014)

They looks good, looks like you could have a lot more packed in there too


----------



## jondamon (Feb 22, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> Still no sign of the CRITICAL+ popping through...???


The critical+ didn't pop. 

So I've thrown a curve ball in there - SUGAR MANGO RYDER AUTO. 

I'll probably run 4 SOG style clones of the BD as the auto is finishing off as there's plenty of veg time left yet as I plan on mainlining for 4 heads. 8 heads last time was very difficult to keep within my lighting limits. 




J


----------



## bouncin b (Feb 23, 2014)

Whats up 400 club! Pics of my 400 watt closet grow using light rail. Girl scout cookies. 2/23 is day 8 in flower. Soul Synthetics nutes in Roots soilles media. Thanks everyone!


----------



## mbabyboy999 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank bro. First time starting small


----------



## frizzlegooch (Feb 23, 2014)

I hear ya, itll fill in quick im sure. on my first indoor currently as well


----------



## jondamon (Feb 28, 2014)

So here's mine about 3 weeks later. 




These were transplanted today into the pots you see there which are around 5L. 





J


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 28, 2014)

Looking good Jon!

It's been a bitch keeping my tent warm this cycle which has resulted in lots of frost and pretty colors. And disappointing yields. But very very pretty.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 2, 2014)

My first 400 watt organic grow almost complete...


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 4, 2014)

what strain is that e duck?!

Looking good md9 great work!

jondamon hows it going!? howd ur last run go!? ill have to check it out!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 5, 2014)

Pineapple 11BX from Devil Weed Seeds. It's a preservation of BG Apollo 11.


----------



## mr SoloDolo (Mar 5, 2014)

Air-pots, organic soil mix, and Blumats for watering = all around hassle free gardening , first grow so there were some hiccups naturally, but it was all good in the end.

Strains were, blue cheese, black widow, jack 33, vanilla kush. 

I don't suffer from insanity, I enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 6, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Pineapple 11BX from Devil Weed Seeds. It's a preservation of BG Apollo 11.


looks very good! i thought that was your blue dream, it reminds me of mine. how are things Educk?!



mr SoloDolo said:


> Air-pots, organic soil mix, and Blumats for watering = all around hassle free gardening , first grow so there were some hiccups naturally, but it was all good in the end.
> 
> Strains were, blue cheese, black widow, jack 33, vanilla kush.
> 
> I don't suffer from insanity, I enjoy every minute of it.


looking proper keep it up!


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> My first 400 watt organic grow almost complete...


beautiful plant, what strain is this?


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

mr SoloDolo said:


> Air-pots, organic soil mix, and Blumats for watering = all around hassle free gardening , first grow so there were some hiccups naturally, but it was all good in the end.
> 
> Strains were, blue cheese, black widow, jack 33, vanilla kush.
> 
> I don't suffer from insanity, I enjoy every minute of it.


holllllllyyyyyyshit, look at that cola on that 5th pic, its a monster! nice grow, dolo


----------



## MD914 (Mar 6, 2014)

TibetanBowl said:


> beautiful plant, what strain is this?


Thank you  White widow x big bud


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 6, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> looks very good! i thought that was your blue dream, it reminds me of mine. how are things Educk?!
> 
> 
> 
> looking proper keep it up!


My Blue Dream doesn't get color like that. Maybe if it got really cool overnight like outside but I've never had her under 50F at night. Also she gets a little frostier than that  I have one coming down probably Monday that I'll get some pics of when she comes upstairs.
Things have been alright. I don't do well with winter time to begin with and this one has been extra stressful so it's been tough but spring is coming and it's starting to improve.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 6, 2014)

ah ic, i hear you about winters.

whos blue dream you got, the cut?! i feel like i have asked u before... i have hso's and my buds got all purple, late into flowering thou, complete purple at about 2 weeks past its 9 week time


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 6, 2014)

I have the cut. Purple doesn't surprise me on S1s.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 6, 2014)

you think the hso's bd are selfed?! id hope sooo!! they did a very good job with it and got one more bean to pop in the future...didnt want it to variate much from my current mom


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm fairly certain they are but they won't talk about their parent stock. I've watched a lot of grows and I'm fairly confident that they're S1s of the cut. They certainly produce some outstanding plants. I haven't smoked any so I can't say how they do in a heads up comparison.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 6, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I'm fairly certain they are but they won't talk about their parent stock. I've watched a lot of grows and I'm fairly confident that they're S1s of the cut. They certainly produce some outstanding plants. I haven't smoked any so I can't say how they do in a heads up comparison.


God I hope so. 


Here's my room as of 3 days ago. 



Blue dream is back left. The squat one. 


Cotton candy back right. 

Sugar mango Ryder auto front right. 

Caramelo front left. 





J


----------



## jondamon (Mar 6, 2014)

Going to be training for a mainline 4 head this week on the photoperiod plants. 

Will clone the tops etc and any subsequent eligible cuts that come off. 

Hopefully will take around 4-6 clones from the BD. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 6, 2014)

They look nice and healthy. I hope you get a great cut from her. If you got a cut that was as good as the clone but didn't yield as well it would still be a really good plant.
This is 66 days. She could come down any time but I have shit to do so it's got to wait till Monday.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 6, 2014)

ive smoked both and they both smoke different.. they could be s1's but there alot of variations from the clone only strain of blue dream. makes me not think its the clone only cut used in there creation ; but then it could be seeing s1 isnt an 100% clone of parent and does produce slight variations.

i know the cut only bd has a nice 50/50 (after burned) smell of haze and blueberry BUT the bud is a very very light green almost looks like a blue tint to it, very sativa, big, thin leaves 8-10 weeks and has a heavy taste of the super silver haze. thats the cut version im use to seeing

the pheno i pulled from hso looked about ready in 9 weeks as stated ( i chopped 80% left some for 2-3 more weeks) the plant started off smelling hazy and sweet and stayed that way thru harvest smoke smelled like a sweet haze smell, taste was a sweet hazey taste. now after a reveg it bangs of skunky fruityness haze smell totally gone!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 6, 2014)

S1s will differ from the parent qualitatively. 
The cut I have looks light because she's covered in resin. Maybe there's some color under there. I've noticed changes in smell with changing environment as well.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 6, 2014)

let us know how it smokes when u smoke her!


----------



## jondamon (Mar 6, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> They look nice and healthy. I hope you get a great cut from her. If you got a cut that was as good as the clone but didn't yield as well it would still be a really good plant.
> This is 66 days. She could come down any time but I have shit to do so it's got to wait till Monday.



Cheers MrE. 

But then you know me, I don't do unhappy plants lol. 

I love them and they love me back. 




J


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been running that cut for about a year and a half. She's great smoke, interesting combination of sativa and indica effects. She's got an up buzz with no couchlock and no crash if you have any tolerance (she still knocks my wife out but pretty much everything that isn't almost a pure sat does that) but is wonderful for pain. Taken a bit early (7.5-8 weeks) she causes ravenous munchies. I'm actually going to start doing staggered harvests on some plants because I'm trying to gain weight.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 6, 2014)

lol well yea munchies will help u with that!

sup jonda!!


----------



## Worldseriesofweed (Mar 6, 2014)

ORECAL said:


> i wish I new. i named the plant orecal cause it has a story behind it. I got a couple buddies that go out to cali every year to work for someone and that is what they bring back, it always had a couple seeds here and there. then the guy moved to oregon this last year and the weed was NOT the same, but i knew it was the same genetics, he just moved to a different location. so I took one of the new seeds i found and tried to get what I used to get from the cali location. didn't work out as planned, the plant was hermie and it was the only seed I got to germinate, I;m in the process right now of flowering the rest of the clones out to make some hash with it. But i definately got what I was used to with the bud, just Full of seeds cause I didn't catch it in time to pick the sacks off (this was my very first plant ever).


This is one of the biggest rookie mistakes is germing all your seed of a given strain at once. Wish I still had some ak seeds from back in the day got a decent yield for my first grow but i will never germ all my seeds at once again. Its just not worth it for a strain you really enjoyed smoking.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 6, 2014)

i hear that man!!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd rather pop them all and keep a clone of the best plant alive.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Mar 7, 2014)

wow. some really nice grows in here. gives me hope for the new 400w HID i just got, after having good results with CFL's. i don't mean to hijack the thread with a question, but how do you guys rid the heat from those 400w's? So much heat coming off mine I can't get rid of it!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 7, 2014)

Mine is in a cool tube. Right now I wish it wasn't because I've been fighting to keep my grow warm all winter. Whether you use an open hood or a closed one the answer is a good fan. An unventilated grow is just a giant EZ Bake.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLFANXINL6FILT6MD25C-6-Inch-25-Feet-Ducting/dp/B00DIIPTHA/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1394218554&sr=8-20&keywords=carbon+filter

something like that works a hell of a lot better then a duct fan. I've been fighting with duct fans for a while now. about to order that.


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 7, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> wow. some really nice grows in here. gives me hope for the new 400w HID i just got, after having good results with CFL's. i don't mean to hijack the thread with a question, but how do you guys rid the heat from those 400w's? So much heat coming off mine I can't get rid of it!


heat is not an issue in my room. 2.5'x7'x 8ft' 400 hps only takes up 2.5x2.5 of it with a veg cab on the other side. 170 cfm fan with carbon filter above the hps and 14x14 passive intake below my veg room(18x32x36with its own 4" duct fan and a few cfls) . my house is 70 my room is 75-78 lights on.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 7, 2014)

its funny because i cool my 400 with only 126 cfm never see more then 11-12 degrees from ambient (it does suck if ambient is at 78-80) but if i had to recommend; make 126 cfm bare minimum! my set up goes =={}==fan where = is duct {} is hood 100% sealed from cab/tent tent gets exhausted thru 30 cfm fan.
currently have fan on half power because of the winter cold, temps are 20+ ambient
this is straight shot 100% sealed in out just venting hood and not hood and tent


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 7, 2014)

my 400 watt CMH. Berry Bomb (heavy producer/but gotta fight mold constantly) Midnight Kush( no description could help) and a variety of cheeses from Kalimans( very sweet smellin like a danish pastry)


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thank you  White widow x big bud


nice! are those the only 2 you've grown? do you like any others?


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 8, 2014)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> my 400 watt CMH. Berry Bomb (heavy producer/but gotta fight mold constantly) Midnight Kush( no description could help) and a variety of cheeses from Kalimans( very sweet smellin like a danish pastry)


looking goood!!


----------



## potpimp (Mar 8, 2014)

I know it's not a 400 watt but it's still my Pride and Joy.


----------



## Bigreye (Mar 10, 2014)

My 400 watt green crack and world of obsession grow at day 20 flowering 

Instagram ShakenBaked710
https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=803311


----------



## bouncin b (Mar 10, 2014)

Yo 400 club! Pics of my 400 watt closet grow using light rail. Girl scout cookies. 3/10 is day 23 in flower. Soul Synthetics nutes in Roots Soilless Media. 1 gallon Smart Pots with 2 weeks of veg from clones. Thanks everyone!


----------



## jondamon (Mar 11, 2014)

Little update for all you guys and girls. 

I think I've just passed day21 of 18/6 on last Sunday. 

Sugar mango Ryder autoflower. 



The 3 photoperiod plants were topped last week. 
Now they have been trimmed to leave only the top node. Ready for bending and mainlining for 4 heads. 


The tops that were cut off each photoperiod plant have been planted into coco and are in the propogator. 



Some group shots. 





J


----------



## jondamon (Mar 15, 2014)

Here's a little update of the girls. 

Blue dream front left. 
Caramelo front right. 
Cotton candy back. 






One more topping left to complete to leave the 4 heads and a little LST to even the growth out. 


The sugar mango Ryder auto. 
Performing small amounts of LST to control vertical stretch a little. 







The cloned tops of each photoperiod plant. 




J


----------



## Bigreye (Mar 16, 2014)

Day 25 and 26 of my world of seeds obsession and green crack 400 project 

Instagram ShakenBaked710
https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=803311


----------



## farmasensist (Mar 17, 2014)

these are the first plants i cut down. they were bag seed with really small buds and they dried out before i could finish trimming. i got a ounce and a half from 6 clones in a 27 gal DWC under a 400 hps.


----------



## farmasensist (Mar 17, 2014)

This is some of what was under the other 400 in another DWC bucket with clones from the same seed. It looks better, the buds are bigger and arent all dried out.


----------



## jrainman (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok then here is my just finished THC Bomb


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 18, 2014)

I didn't even know Smuckers made peanut butter.  Nice haul


----------



## JustADudeMan (Mar 19, 2014)

What's a good distance from the plants for 400w? Are certain pheno of white widow mostly indica?


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 19, 2014)

JustADudeMan said:


> What's a good distance from the plants for 400w? Are certain pheno of white widow mostly indica?


i can answer the first question. foot or less is what you want; try and get anywhere between 12-18 inches 24 inches tops. 12 inches thou if you can

IMO white widow should be heavy indica yes. personally being me; id try and get a sativa heavy pheno


----------



## jondamon (Mar 20, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> i can answer the first question. foot or less is what you want; try and get anywhere between 12-18 inches 24 inches tops. 12 inches thou if you can


Yeah I agree with Gloc. 

During veg mine is around 8-12" away. 

During flowering 6-8" away. 

Final weeks of flowering I lift it up slightly to around 8-10". 




J


----------



## JustADudeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

How much stretch do you gain once in flower? I keep my light around 12", max 18 to some plants. I haven't had one stretch more then say 6/8" will more stretch mean larger yeIld? Or just larger spacing between flowers? I was told white widow was mostly sativa, and judging by the finish time,(I'm at 11 weeks, last week of shooting powder  it seems to finish like a sativa, but stay low and stumpy indica like,... Can't wait to finish and see how it turns out...


----------



## Bigreye (Mar 20, 2014)

Day 30 for my green crack and world of seeds obsession

Instagram ShakenBaked710
https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=803311


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 20, 2014)

looking good man!


----------



## Deusracing (Mar 20, 2014)

well here goes for the 400w club. i think I'm in 25-28 day flower I'm sorry i don't keep track much.View attachment 3029238View attachment 3029239View attachment 3029241well i think its my ak-47 grow I've narrowed it down to that strain


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 21, 2014)

nice deus keep us posted


----------



## VACAVILLE,CA.GROWER (Mar 22, 2014)

New grower here. I wanna scrog 2 plants with a 400watt dimmable light with a air cooled hood. I wanna know what size tent would I need? Can I use a 32x32x63 ,36x20x62 or a 48x24x60? I wanna order my tent today, so any help would be great.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 22, 2014)

hey vaca yea u can use the 3x3 or the 3x2 with excellent results. there both a little smaller then what i stated but it will work. keep light 12-18inches and your good


----------



## VACAVILLE,CA.GROWER (Mar 22, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> hey vaca yea u can use the 3x3 or the 3x2 with excellent results. there both a little smaller then what i stated but it will work. keep light 12-18inches and your good


ok thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's what's happening under my 400. 












J


----------



## NorthofEngland (Mar 28, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Here's what's happening under my 400.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036555
> ...


What are they all, Jondamon?


----------



## jondamon (Mar 28, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> What are they all, Jondamon?


Auto is SUGAR MANGO RYDER

HSO BLUE DREAM
DELICIOUS SEEDS COTTON CANDY
DELICIOUS SEEDS CARAMELO. 

3 clones are one of each photo strain.


----------



## Nitegazer (Mar 28, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> hey vaca yea u can use the 3x3 or the 3x2 with excellent results. there both a little smaller then what i stated but it will work. keep light 12-18inches and your good


Ok, Fairly new to a 400w, and I must ask why 12-18"? Does that just have to do with light coverage? I've had my girls nearly touching the glass of the cooled hood without apparent ill effect (perhaps 6" from the bulb).


----------



## BlueDemon62 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quick shot of my girls @ week 4 flower 12/12. 5gallon home made fabric plant pots, fox farms ocean forest soil, FF organic nutes, SuperThrive and mychorizia(Donno if that's spelled right lol). All in an ~2x3 area under a 400w MH(Veg)/HPS(Flower) and a 90w mixed spectrum LED for side lighting to penetrate the lower levels. Walls and floor lined w/ mylar and two fans for agitation/upward-draft circulation. Topped and super cropped! G13 Labs Pineapple Express, Dinafem Original Amnesia, Greenhouse Seeds Kings Kush, and Greenhouse Seeds The Doctor. Ill post more quality pics as they finish over the next 4-6 weeks! Yum!


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 7, 2014)

BlueDemon62 said:


> Quick shot of my girls @ week 4 flower 12/12. 5gallon home made fabric plant pots, fox farms ocean forest soil, FF organic nutes, SuperThrive and mychorizia(Donno if that's spelled right lol). All in an ~2x3 area under a 400w MH(Veg)/HPS(Flower) and a 90w mixed spectrum LED for side lighting to penetrate the lower levels. Walls and floor lined w/ mylar and two fans for agitation/upward-draft circulation. Topped and super cropped! G13 Labs Pineapple Express, Dinafem Original Amnesia, Greenhouse Seeds Kings Kush, and Greenhouse Seeds The Doctor. Ill post more quality pics as they finish over the next 4-6 weeks! Yum!


nice, keep up the good work. what size pots you using?!


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitegazer said:


> Ok, Fairly new to a 400w, and I must ask why 12-18"? Does that just have to do with light coverage? I've had my girls nearly touching the glass of the cooled hood without apparent ill effect (perhaps 6" from the bulb).


sup Nite,
you will hear a lot of people recommend this only because at 12 inches a 400w is pushing a little more then 10,000+ lumens which is what the sun roughly puts out, and even more important IMO, at 12 inches and less PAR is at 100% +

as long as your leaves arent bleaching you will be fine, might just have to feed a little heavier and some co2 could work to your benefit.


----------



## litewarrior85 (Apr 8, 2014)

Been gone for a minute or two, but I'm back in the ring. I was Rollin with a 150w hps for about a year, bumped up to a 250, then now I'm at 400w. 

Running a lighthouse hydro tent, measuring, 20x36x60. I run the 400 air-cooled, in a 6in hood with a 6in booster to keep the light cool. 

And underneath the light, I'm running an unknown strain, that I got from my neighbor that finishes in about 60 days. If anybody knows what strain this may be, please let me know. It is very branchy, stretches very little in flower ( as in, a 10 inch clone will stretch to maybe 14 inches), but produces some killer smoke. My neighbor says it's ATF, but I wouldn't know what ATF looks like and te internet is quite vague about any information pertaining to that particular strain. Regardless, this strain is my main runner in the tent. 

Okay,enough rambling, 

 
I know crappy pics, but here are a few more

 

Thanks for looking. She should be ready in about 2 weeks! Happy growing


----------



## jondamon (Apr 8, 2014)

Update on my room. 

Here's some shots from last week while still under the MH. 

Then some from this evening under hps. 

Photo plants are currently 8 days into 12/12. 

Auto has been flowering for around 3-4 weeks. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice LST on that auto!
Which of the photo plants is the Blue Dream?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 8, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Nice LST on that auto!
> Which of the photo plants is the Blue Dream?



MH group pic she's the back squat one. Back right. 

Under the hps she's the front right. (I think, will correct if I'm wrong on Thursday) 



And thanks about the LST on the auto it was more out of necessity as she started to transition to flower and began seriously outgrowing the photos who were still on 18/6. 

Its worked out pretty well to be honest. 

I've just had to prop everyone up on extra pots to keep up with cotton candy's stretch. She's already been supercropped once to control her vertical growth lol. 





J


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 8, 2014)

Keeping an even canopy with multiple strains is a PITA.
I frequently have to raise plants up.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 8, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Keeping an even canopy with multiple strains is a PITA.
> I frequently have to raise plants up.



Tell me about it. 

You'd think I'd learn by now lol my trouble is I don't want all the same smoke. 

Luckily feeding has been pretty even between them all. 

Currently everyone is receiving EC 1.4 including the 3 clones. 

I'm about to up my EC to 1.6 on my next feed on Thursday. 

Depending upon response I may increase to 1.8 during my PK1314 usage but a good amount of that will be additional Ca and Mg in mono form with a lower amount of my base A and B. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Apr 8, 2014)

Just thought I'd post a couple more pics.

The hps pics are from today.

Any MH pics are a week to 2 or so old.

Thought I show the slight double seration to the blue dream leaf.

Any sign of this on your clone only BD MrEDuck?

Oops. Don't know what's going on with my pics now lol.


J


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 8, 2014)

Not that I have noticed but I'll give a closer look when lights come on.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 8, 2014)

Correction. 

Hps pic of the room the blue dream is front left. 

On the canopy picture you can clearly see it says cotton on the white plant label sticking out the pot to the front right. 

That means its caramelo that's stretching in the back right. 

I hate it when I have a switch around lol. 


J


----------



## jondamon (Apr 8, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Not that I have noticed but I'll give a closer look when lights come on.



Thanks MrE. 

I know there is a clone only exodus cheese in the uk that shows a double serration to the leaves similar to leaf pic posted. 



J


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes she does. Good eye man!


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

my hso blue dream has double serrated leaves which is why i asked to see yours a month ago jonda. everyone i see on here with hso bd i ask to see it to figure out if it is stable or ibl. that and it shows another leaf trait hard to explain i will get pics of it when all my clones get nice and big.

how y'all doing Educk and Jonda


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

thats the clone only e duck?!?!


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't be 100% certain but I'm very confident she is. 
I'm pretty sure HSO is just S1s.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 9, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> my hso blue dream has double serrated leaves which is why i asked to see yours a month ago jonda. everyone i see on here with hso bd i ask to see it to figure out if it is stable or ibl. that and it shows another leaf trait hard to explain i will get pics of it when all my clones get nice and big.
> 
> how y'all doing Educk and Jonda



Yeah doing good man. 

The only thing I will say is that my HSO BD has vegged very much like a solid indica. Big fat leaves, when I see MrE's there's these thin long leaves like sats but with the slight double serration like we're experiencing on the HSO. 

I'm actually fancying trying the HSO sour berry at some point too. 

So far with HSO strains I've been pretty impressed. 


J


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 9, 2014)

Many sat dom hybrids start out looking like indicas IME. The HSO BDs mostly tale on a more sativa leaf structure as they flower from the grows I've watched but there are some more indica looking phenos that I've seen. I haven't smoked any of them so I can't comment on how they stack up to the clone.
I really enjoy the buzz of the clone. She's up and clear headed with no couchlock or crash with a great analgesic body high. I've never encountered another strain that is so good for pain that doesn't knock me on my ass.


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 9, 2014)

I have the clone only bd for smoke right now its way more potent then my hso bd for damn sure. hso bd lacks the strong spice/pepper/ "a white strain taste" but has a gentle sweet haze taste to back it up. IMO they both smell very alike.

and e duck im sure you have the clone only because the clone only bares sativa dominate leaves like in your picture.
i was hoping for that with hso but like you guys are saying it has a indica dominate hybrid leaves


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm pretty damned sure I have the clone because not many plants have leaves like that with her flower structure (and several other traits) and I trust the friend I got her from but you can never be 100% sure. What I can be 100% sure of is that she is a solid keeper I willalways have a place for in my garden. I get tremendous medicinal benefit from her that would make her a keeper even if she wasn't nice recreationally. But she's the best of both worlds


----------



## BlueDemon62 (Apr 9, 2014)

5 Gallon, used some gardening fabric and stitched um up myself! Great for getting oxygen for the roots and excellent drainage too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## litewarrior85 (Apr 9, 2014)

Making your own pots is a great idea! I used some black felt from the craft store, and now I know how to use a sewing machine. Thanks for bringing that up, I need to but out the sewing machine and get to making some tall smart pots for my next round!


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 10, 2014)

You want something heavier than felt from the craft store. Landscape fabric works really well. Just make sure your machine can handle a tough material like denim.


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 10, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Yeah doing good man.
> 
> The only thing I will say is that my HSO BD has vegged very much like a solid indica. Big fat leaves, when I see MrE's there's these thin long leaves like sats but with the slight double serration like we're experiencing on the HSO.
> 
> ...


i grew sour blueberry before my last run. HUGE nugs, and tasted like just that, blueberry smoke with a skunky, sour, tangy tint to it. had 3 plants and im sure only got 2 different phenos. the one that caught my attention was a pheno that smelled heavily of fresh cut pineapple while the other 2 smelled like mixed fruity and skunky.
i as well am pretty impressed with hso strains, def want to try some others. i really aint the type to try new breeders gear but i seen they had blue dream and the pic looked good and i seen 1 video grow journal of it and it looked great, like in the picture so i bit there bait. 

oh yea, i looked at my bd mom last night, and its leaves are a lot more serrated then i see with you guys plants. i have a mix of my bd with chemXmat and im looking to see if that trait pops up.
i really need to gets some pics of my current run (nothing special) on my thread.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 10, 2014)

Here's another double serration pic I took last night.


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 10, 2014)

the same as mine


----------



## jondamon (Apr 11, 2014)

Some new pics.

The blue dream pics are outside of the room.


Cotton candy is the lanky bitch.

Current EC is 1.4 pH 5.8 going in.

Next feed will be 1.6 EC might drop pH down to 5.5 to lower nitrogen availability and increase Ca availability without having to add any extra Ca.

Forgot to add its day 11 of 12/12. 

J


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 12, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Some new pics.
> 
> The blue dream pics are outside of the room.
> 
> ...


looking great

im going to take notes of this post


----------



## BlueDemon62 (Apr 19, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> You want something heavier than felt from the craft store. Landscape fabric works really well. Just make sure your machine can handle a tough material like denim.


 Landscaping fabric happens to be exactly what I use! Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jondamon (Apr 20, 2014)

Little update.

Day 19 of 12/12.


EC 1.6 pH5.5.

I'm going to work on raising the other plants tonight to get a more even canopy with the cotton candy and caramelo.

Picture of the auto sugar mango RYDER too. She's in her final phase now.


J


----------



## Deusracing (Apr 20, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> well here goes for the 400w club. i think I'm in 25-28 day flower I'm sorry i don't keep track much.View attachment 3029236View attachment 3029238View attachment 3029239View attachment 3029240View attachment 3029241View attachment 3029242View attachment 3029243View attachment 3029244View attachment 3029245well i think its my ak-47 grow I've narrowed it down to that strain


Just harvested most of it 18.9 ounces trimmed and manicured. Leaving a few branches to get riper


----------



## East Coast (Apr 20, 2014)

From a 400w setup. This plant had a hard start to life - but it got there in the end......random NZ strain. 1/4 of the plant was taken 1 week ago.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 20, 2014)

Here's some pics.

The auto is very nearly ready. See trich pics and bud shots.


Enjoy.


J


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 20, 2014)

hell yea jonda looking great. that bd leaf looks like real e ducks. u gonna keep a mom of it? 
keep the updates coming!!
happy easter all.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 20, 2014)

Great Looking Buds!


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 20, 2014)

Some shots of my last plant at the end of Flower and a single pic of the longest Bud after drying.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 20, 2014)

The boards new photo posting keeps doubling my pix??


----------



## jondamon (Apr 21, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> hell yea jonda looking great. that bd leaf looks like real e ducks. u gonna keep a mom of it?
> keep the updates coming!!
> happy easter all.



Like I've mentioned time and time again, I don't have mother area capabilities any more. I do have more HSO BD seeds so here's hoping. 

Let me see if I've got any more pics of her and her leaves. 


Also Had to show the main cola of the auto.


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Dogenzengi said:


> View attachment 3133642 View attachment 3133643 View attachment 3133644 View attachment 3133642 View attachment 3133643 View attachment 3133644 Some shots of my last plant at the end of Flower and a single pic of the longest Bud after drying.


jeez man great work with that.. thats just 1 plant? keep up the good work dogen



jondamon said:


> Like I've mentioned time and time again, I don't have mother area capabilities any more. I do have more HSO BD seeds so here's hoping.
> 
> Let me see if I've got any more pics of her and her leaves.
> 
> ...


ah no mom room, that sucks.. no room for even a cardboard box and a 65w?!!? 
you got some solid bud packing on that, u might wanna cling on to that pheno you got


----------



## jondamon (Apr 21, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> jeez man great work with that.. thats just 1 plant? keep up the good work dogen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I might have a seed starting box etc. 

Might rip a clone from the lower growth on the clone I took. 


Then give it to my "guy" to mother for me. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 21, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Well I might have a seed starting box etc.
> 
> Might rip a clone from the lower growth on the clone I took.
> 
> ...


yea that works ... thats just as good


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 21, 2014)

Having friends with lots of space is always nice. I still like having my micro space for veg though. You never know when Murphy will try to enforce his law.


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 22, 2014)

yea i use a 2.5 ft tall 1.5 ft wide and deep cardboard box right now for my aero cloner..the cloner is a 5 gal bucket and with that i can still fit probably about 6-8 solo cups or 10 20 oz bottles
i use 1 65 w cfl. clones been in the cloner for awhile now so there is some major root mass at the moment and the clones are growing great in the thing, figure id try to flower in it with small clones..
i built a bubble cloner that takes up less, its extremely ghetto rigged, but the benefit of its engeneering is that i use black plastic and poke holes in the to slip the clones in; so as many holes i poke, thats the number of cuts it can hold as opposed to the aero cloner which only can clone 8 at a time


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 22, 2014)

Yea Glockdoc,
I flower One plant at at time, I'm flowering my 4th plant.

The last plants final weigh in was 5 ounces dry.
Just starting the cure that batch.

The Plant before the 5 Oz. was 8 Oz. dry before that It was my first ever at just under 7 oz dry.

This one I just started is the last of the plants started on 7/2013.

It is the largest by far I have stuffed it in my tent.
I grow them out and feed them like a race horse!

Just passed one year on the board in April, but my first seeds were sown in July.

I am working with an Unkown strain, I had three females the last is in the tent.

2 months ago I established a new crop in my veg, 11 clones same Unkown plant.

It's a Sativa or Sat dom it only takes 9 weeks to Flower, it starts to get dry on the branch before the 10 th week.

It a Low Smell weed with a Strong Buzz with lung expansion.

I can't say it tastes especially great when smoked ( sort of rough) ,
it's not like anything I have ever bought 
but It smells awesome in the grinder and kicks my Smokin Ass!

After curing a joint burns nice and slow and won't go out for almost a minute in the ashtray. 

Not sure what I am doing wrong but I have a solid list of what works.

I am blessed with good luck, I am very attentive to my garden!
I love my Girlies!
Bless,
DZ



glockdoc said:


> jeez man great work with that.. thats just 1 plant? keep up the good work dogen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 23, 2014)

solid post and very nice smoke report! 
you are getting some great yields running 1 plant... you ever think about running a few more to have some diversity? 
or are you happy enough with how that mystery clone is dialed in?!? seeing it is dialed it you can put it aside. maybe shop for a reputable strain thats a heavy yielder, and see how that performs! 
once u find a 2nd strain that performs just as well as ur clone then you could run them both.. you might get an oz +/- then if u had just ran 1 strain but at least you would get some variety
keep us posted!


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 23, 2014)

I want to run this strain till I work out all of the kinks in my knowledge.
Then I will break out the MasterKush seeds I have.
I still have not gotten a hit that was not harsh....
Not sure were I am going wrong to get a smoother smoke.
but as Long as it smokes, stays lit, burns well and gets me high I am a happy camper.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh,
My flower tent is a 3x3x6 so it's pretty small, that's why one at a time.
And
Glock doc, I trade some to get a little of different strains.
At least My bud is Reggae Band Approved!
IMHO It can still be better!
Bless,
DZ


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 23, 2014)

you should see how it runs scrogged. either (2) 5 or 7 gal hempy scrog or a 27 gal soil scrog. i bet you would net 10+.( i know you like to run 1 plant, but to easily fill the screen 2 would do it IMO)
i got 7oz from 6 plants in a 3x1.5wx5h
im working on getting a 4x4 room built, need to get back to work to grab some funds though


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 23, 2014)

I scrogged my first plant, it was flowered in an Ebb n Flow setup in my tent.

I used LST and super cropping tech to control the top of my subsequent plants flowered.

I use wires to pull the plant apart and if needed to hold a branch or two till they set in a position of my choosing.

I figure as a beginner (4th plant flowering) I still have lots to learn.

It seems easier to have one strain because this Sativa uses less Nutes, a lower PPM than 
My first which was a bag seed Indica.
I saved a cut of that as well, The Indica clone is tucked away in my Veg.

I still don't do more than a weekly flush of my franken Hempy container.

Plant is in Rock Wool, bucket has 1/4" holes 6" on center 2" inches from the bottom.

The bucket is Filled with Hydroton to just above holes , than I place the rock wool in and cover with Hydroton.

No perlite or vermiculite....

I have done three plants in this Franken Hempy system.

It works for me and the Hydroton is reusable by just removing plant roots and letting the Hydroton dry out.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## jondamon (Apr 23, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> yea i use a 2.5 ft tall 1.5 ft wide and deep cardboard box right now for my aero cloner..the cloner is a 5 gal bucket and with that i can still fit probably about 6-8 solo cups or 10 20 oz bottles
> i use 1 65 w cfl. clones been in the cloner for awhile now so there is some major root mass at the moment and the clones are growing great in the thing, figure id try to flower in it with small clones..
> i built a bubble cloner that takes up less, its extremely ghetto rigged, but the benefit of its engeneering is that i use black plastic and poke holes in the to slip the clones in; so as many holes i poke, thats the number of cuts it can hold as opposed to the aero cloner which only can clone 8 at a time




Just so you know, with a 400w you could run 4 plants trained using the mainline technique that I've employed from NUGBUCKETS and pull an easy 12oz. 

My best 4 plant grow so far has been 439g dry. Around 15.6 ounces using my 400w. 


I utilise a 3.2x3.2 footprint to achieve my yield. So not too far out from yours. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 23, 2014)

the run u did with that polyploid critical?


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 23, 2014)

Dogenzengi said:


> I scrogged my first plant, it was flowered in an Ebb n Flow setup in my tent.
> 
> I used LST and super cropping tech to control the top of my subsequent plants flowered.
> 
> ...


ah ic ic, do you only have that blog going or do u have a thread too

im currently on my 5th grow and i wouldnt call myself a beginner, imo ur far from that so keep up the good work!

jondas done 2 runs since my last run, lol, i got one going, just need my buddys sony dslr camera


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 23, 2014)

While I agree that monocrops are better (though I personally run a multistrain perpetual) I don't think it's optimal to limit yourself to one plant in flower because you can cut veg time considerably by having more smaller plants which means faster turn around. I find right around 2sqft/plant seems like a good balance between low plant count, yield, and veg time.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 23, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> the run u did with that polyploid critical?



No believe it or not lol. That was 427g and the poly made up 156g of that lol. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh and it was a poly fruity chronic juice. 


J


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 23, 2014)

I am happy flowering one at a time for now.
I trade mine for the for the flavor of the month locally.
I also grow a tad more than I smoke so I'm just fine.
I am finding my 3x3 tent a little small, I want to upgrade to a 4x4 square over 6' tall.
I have a 600 watt ballast and bulb ready to swap w my 400 for a larger tent.
I would love to expand but I am holding off for a while till I get the 
Nutes/PH/ dry/cure all balanced. For this strain.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 23, 2014)

You could totally run a 600W in a 3x3


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 23, 2014)

My temps run over 95 degrees w the 600 even with a 6" inline sucking out hot Air and a 4" inline also drawing air out at the bottom.
My temps with this setup run 79-82,RH 54-57.
The overall volume of a 4x4x7 tent would fit the 600 better IMHO.
Mine is 3x3x6


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2014)

Got some more beautiful pictures for you all.

Starting with the AUTO Sugar mango RYDER.

Firstly this plant really lives up to the sugar name both with THC production and the sweetness to the buds.

Anyway here are some pics from last night.

Pics1-7 auto


Pic8 blue dream

Pic9 cotton candy

Pic10 caramelo


More to follow.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2014)

Pic1 blue dream canopy

Pic2 caramelo canopy

Pic3 cotton candy canopy.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2014)

Canopy pictures. 


J


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 24, 2014)

Dogenzengi said:


> My temps run over 95 degrees w the 600 even with a 6" inline sucking out hot Air and a 4" inline also drawing air out at the bottom.
> My temps with this setup run 79-82,RH 54-57.
> The overall volume of a 4x4x7 tent would fit the 600 better IMHO.
> Mine is 3x3x6


air cooled hood?!??!? my 400w gets cooled and stays cool with only 126 cfm

how many cfms is ur 6inch

great pics jonda all looks mint!


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 24, 2014)

My 6" pulls air thru the hood, it's rated 400 CFM.
My 4" pulls air from the tent at 160 CFM.
I never trust the ratings, only the temps created.

My tent is running in an extra bedroom cooled by the house A/C.


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 24, 2014)

Any pics of your set up, are they on your blog?
My hood is vented completely seperate from my cab
Cabs exhausted by a 30 cfm PC fan hoods vented with a 126 cfm PC fan


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> great pics jonda all looks mint!



Thanks glock. 

Are you from UK? 

I haven't heard "mint" for ages lol. 




J


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 24, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Thanks glock.
> 
> Are you from UK?
> 
> ...


haha really?!?? nah im from the u.s.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> haha really?!?? nah im from the u.s.



Maybe heard it the most around 2001-2005. 

But then I'm welsh so a lot of things are "lush" lol. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2014)

Well I've got a night off tonight. Spliff and beer ahoy. 

Glock just so you know, I've had to add 0.3EC mono calcium anyway regardless of lowering the pH to 5.5. 

I saw it coming which was why I dropped pH but the BD has started with a small Ca def. hopefully the extra Ca should nip it in the bud. 


Will let you know if I have to add any more etc. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2014)

May even do a 1.0EC feed with mono Ca and a dash of mono Mg just to help out if needed. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 24, 2014)

what medium are you running right now?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> what medium are you running right now?



80% BCUZZ COCO with 20% PERLITE. 

Its been used now for around 7-8 weeks. Getting to that point where I like to do a Ca and Mg hit anyway. 

The nutes I use are a base of 5-4-3 with [email protected]% and [email protected]%. 




J


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2014)

The additional mono Ca and mono Mg are , Ca 11% and Mg 7%. 


J


----------



## Irish Bastard (Apr 24, 2014)

well i started with a 125 wat cfl went to a mh 175 w then on to a 400w hps its my first indoor built as i went along dont know how far into flower i am due to winter and cold temps befor the hps but everything looks good so far fox farm dirt and organic old bloom nute let me know what you think


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 24, 2014)

ah icic the coco is calling for the additional cal mag supplements
hey your good at this explain to me how you do your p/k supplments with coco!!?!
it holds p but not k, the k leeches out right?!?

i have some coco; but while helping a buddy learn and grow at the same time, we attemped coco and things got ugly fast. seedlings yellowed then got brown quick and im sure its due to no cal mag (which im running out of now for my dwc)

my base nute for my hempys and dwc is maxibloom which has ample amouts of ca mg , but i thought the 5 gallons of water in the dwc needed some more...
imma take some pics tonight on my kids google tablet (hes only 3 dont worry, ill delete after)


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 24, 2014)

Irish Bastard said:


> View attachment 3136756 View attachment 3136761 View attachment 3136764 View attachment 3136756 View attachment 3136761 View attachment 3136764 View attachment 3136765 View attachment 3136766 View attachment 3136767 View attachment 3136768 View attachment 3136769 View attachment 3136770
> 
> well i started with a 125 wat cfl went to a mh 175 w then on to a 400w hps its my first indoor built as i went along dont know how far into flower i am due to winter and cold temps befor the hps but everything looks good so far fox farm dirt and organic old bloom nute let me know what you think


it looks like they revegged then flowered again...did u do that? do you know if your tent is light tight when lights are out?? whats the strain?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 25, 2014)

Actually coco generates its own K. 

That's the one thing you're never short on in coco and you have to be careful otherwise it can become toxic. 

That's why most coco specific nutes are lower in K than anything else. 

Canna explain it alot better than I can. 

I like to re-hit the coco with a calmag only feed around 2 months into usage of the coco. 

Canna recommend coco should be kept around 1.3EC and you test this using a 1:1.5 extraction method using distilled water etc that's the only true way of knowing medium EC and pH. 

Your issue with the seedlings could have been calmag but was most likely just an under feeding issue. 

To start seeds in coco I use. 0.6-0.8EC feed to precharge with. 


Coco does require higher levels of Ca and Mg than most nutrients have in them. Most nutes use 2% Ca and 1% Mg. 

A lot of folks have a good result from a calmag precharge just before flowering. 

As you know I like to wait until I see small signs of a def before addition. 

If I get a def symptom on one plant I know the rest will follow eventually. So this is when I like to hit them a little harder with only the calmag. For me though its all governed on when I see that first def symptom. 


Most branded coco will have a charged buffer or calcium nitrate anyway which can sustain growth for a couple of plain water feedings. After 2-4 plain waterings though the contained Ca and N deminishes quickly. 

Anything else let me know. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Apr 25, 2014)

Irish Bastard said:


> View attachment 3136756 View attachment 3136761 View attachment 3136764 View attachment 3136756 View attachment 3136761 View attachment 3136764 View attachment 3136765 View attachment 3136766 View attachment 3136767 View attachment 3136768 View attachment 3136769 View attachment 3136770
> 
> well i started with a 125 wat cfl went to a mh 175 w then on to a 400w hps its my first indoor built as i went along dont know how far into flower i am due to winter and cold temps befor the hps but everything looks good so far fox farm dirt and organic old bloom nute let me know what you think



What are your hi and lo temps?


To me it looks like the plants are struggling with a heat issue among a few other things. 


Give some more specifics. 




J


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 25, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Actually coco generates its own K.
> 
> That's the one thing you're never short on in coco and you have to be careful otherwise it can become toxic.
> 
> ...


man this is sticky worthy bro thanks. more well put then most of the info on the fourms...if u could rep u i would for months.
ill let u know when i break open the coco, will probably be next run.

to me, it looks like irishbastard has some reveg leaves on his plants, which is why i claimed light leak. idk if heat will cause all that or even extreme cold.. ive battled both in my cab and that has never happend to any of mine... i had a headband who geneticly put out some weird almost round leaves but not like a reveg type leaf.

theres about 4 of us keeping this thread moving, maybe the others can chime in some insight.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 25, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> man this is sticky worthy bro thanks. more well put then most of the info on the fourms...if u could rep u i would for months.
> ill let u know when i break open the coco, will probably be next run.
> 
> to me, it looks like irishbastard has some reveg leaves on his plants, which is why i claimed light leak. idk if heat will cause all that or even extreme cold.. ive battled both in my cab and that has never happend to any of mine... i had a headband who geneticly put out some weird almost round leaves but not like a reveg type leaf.
> ...


Thanks. 

As for Irish I agree about reveg (other issues part) could be light leak or lighting issue but as I said a bit more info would help. 


It does seem like there's only a few 400 guys left in this thread that are actually contributing. Lol. 

I think so far I've posted most of my 400w grows in here lol, All bar my auto grows I done once I down graded from 600 as at that point I was still quite paranoid about hot fuzz coming back so I was a little bit apprehensive about posting. 

But when I think about it properly they got me with. 4 plants over 2 years ago now. 
8 coppers, 4 cars and 4 hours of their time = a 4 plant personal bust. Safe to say I doubt they're coming back lol. Its too expensive for them to bust me again lol. 



J


----------



## Irish Bastard (Apr 25, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> it looks like they revegged then flowered again...did u do that? do you know if your tent is light tight when lights are out?? whats the strain?


the strain is supposed to be purple kush when i got them they were in begining to flower so i did go back to veg for three months then flowerd them my tent is pretty tight all it is is a plastic tool shed allmost four foot wide six foot tall and two and a half deep .. now how can you tell that they were revegged? im new to this so all help is great but wow all from a pic you knew that my temps are from 64 to 75 ish


----------



## jondamon (Apr 25, 2014)

Irish Bastard said:


> the strain is supposed to be purple kush when i got them they were in begining to flower so i did go back to veg for three months then flowerd them my tent is pretty tight all it is is a plastic tool shed allmost four foot wide six foot tall and two and a half deep .. now how can you tell that they were revegged? im new to this so all help is great but wow all from a pic you knew that my temps are from 64 to 75 ish



Its the abundance of little leaves that screams reveg. 

Its how they grow after they've started flowering and then been vegged. 

It takes an absolute eternity to get a flowering plant reverted back to veg and then to veg normally again. 

Are you using this grow to learn?

I ask this simply because you may not get a great return on yield from these. 



J


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

Irish Bastard said:


> View attachment 3136756 View attachment 3136761 View attachment 3136764 View attachment 3136756 View attachment 3136761 View attachment 3136764 View attachment 3136765 View attachment 3136766 View attachment 3136767 View attachment 3136768 View attachment 3136769 View attachment 3136770
> 
> well i started with a 125 wat cfl went to a mh 175 w then on to a 400w hps its my first indoor built as i went along dont know how far into flower i am due to winter and cold temps befor the hps but everything looks *good* so far fox farm dirt and organic old bloom nute let me know what you think


Mate many words come to mind with these pics but good certainly aint one of em, id personally ditch the lot and start again, you arent gonna get anything worth while smoking off they plants now tney are to far gone,


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2014)

. . . Stick to sucking petrol tanks dry if I was you !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mate many words come to mind with these pics but good certainly aint one of em, id personally ditch the lot and start again, you arent gonna get anything worth while smoking off they plants now tney are to far gone,



watcha on about gary,, johndamon or watever the fuK hiS name is qwite regurly posts about how he tops 400g of his 400 watt PERIOD!!!

LOOKING AT THEM PLANTS I CALL BULLSHIT.


----------



## Weffy (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm doing a 400 right now. has 2 3gal bushed out Critical Kush under it and a tray of seedlings.... gonna take the trained (attempted train) or fimmed on under its own 400mh to flower..... does that count?


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> watcha on about gary,, johndamon or watever the fuK hiS name is qwite regurly posts about how he tops 400g of his 400 watt PERIOD!!!
> 
> LOOKING AT THEM PLANTS I CALL BULLSHIT.


i bet jondas worst haul is better then your best
with that said GET ON HIS LEVEL
if you have nothing to contribute DONT EVEN SPEAK
good day


----------



## goldengrower (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's my current grow under my 400 watt..Acapulco gold, super skunk, and super lemon haze..

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jondamon (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> watcha on about gary,, johndamon or watever the fuK hiS name is qwite regurly posts about how he tops 400g of his 400 watt PERIOD!!!
> 
> LOOKING AT THEM PLANTS I CALL BULLSHIT.




What???

Have you even checked out any of my previous grows???

I've done weigh in pictures with scales etc. 

Last grow 379g with an older bulb that really needed replacing. 

427g before that 439g before that?

What's the matter? Getting your arse chewed in the UK thread or something?

Its users like this that gives the Brits a bad name man!



J


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 26, 2014)

jondamon said:


> What???
> 
> Have you even checked out any of my previous grows???
> 
> ...


LOL yea jonda dont even waste valuable time on him... like you stated..buds on scale pictures; what more do u need to say!?!
if i may quote a line from 50 cent
"its the jealousy and the envy thats making them mad| they see you doing good, while they're doing bad"


----------



## jondamon (Apr 26, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> LOL yea jonda dont even waste valuable time on him... like you stated..buds on scale pictures; what more do u need to say!?!
> if i may quote a line from 50 cent
> "its the jealousy and the envy thats making them mad| they see you doing good, while they're doing bad"



To be frank I couldn't give two fucks what others think anyway. 

I'm a personal grower so what's the benefit in me lying about it. 

I've always posted true weights. Even when I was only pulling 350g from my 600w setup. 

It ain't like I'm claiming 800g is it??? 

I'm even saying that I'm struggling to break over 450g. 

The trouble with most Brits is that they're in it for making money. 

With me its more about saving money and not having to buy it. 


J


----------



## Irish Bastard (Apr 26, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Its the abundance of little leaves that screams reveg.
> 
> Its how they grow after they've started flowering and then been vegged.
> 
> ...


 well for me its all learning im sure my next run will be better .. i hope ill be pumped if i get an oz just glad have a first grow iv tried outside for three years and every one has been eating or stolen again any help is great.... ill finish them no point in killing them now gary that would be a big waste of time energy and money


----------



## jondamon (Apr 26, 2014)

Couple of new pics.


Just finished watering.

Pic3 blue dream

Pic4 cotton candy

Pic5 caramelo

Pic6 auto

Pic7 a sample of the auto. 

First sample I took on Monday is just about smoke able now. Pretty decent hit for an auto. Very NL haze kind of taste with a slight fruitiness. 

Can't wait to cure it and bring out the flavours and aroma even more. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 27, 2014)

jondamon said:


> To be frank I couldn't give two fucks what others think anyway.
> 
> I'm a personal grower so what's the benefit in me lying about it.
> 
> ...


thats the trouble of humanity itself my friend


----------



## jondamon (Apr 29, 2014)

So this will be a staggered update. 

I had most of the plants out in some form tonight to have a move around as the auto is getting harvested tomorrow so I've removed it from the room. Pics of that to follow. 

Its day 29 of 12/12. PH 5.7 EC1.4. 

Firstly 3 pics of the blue dream. 


J


----------



## jondamon (Apr 29, 2014)

Cotton candy. 




J


----------



## jondamon (Apr 29, 2014)

Caramelo. 





J


----------



## jondamon (Apr 29, 2014)

The 3 clones that had been tucked away under the canopy. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Apr 29, 2014)

And finally the auto. 

Scoped trich pics from 3 seperate areas. 




J


----------



## Helmut79 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## jondamon (Apr 30, 2014)

Some pics of my auto harvest. 



J


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 30, 2014)

nice pics jondamon. 
that auto was so pretty, what kind was it?
and how much you think youll get from that string?


----------



## jondamon (May 1, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> nice pics jondamon.
> that auto was so pretty, what kind was it?
> and how much you think youll get from that string?



The auto was called SUGAR MANGO RYDER. 

She was LST'd as she began flowering to control height while I was growing out some photoperiod plants. 

She'll probably do 1.5-2oz somewhere round there. 


Colas are pretty dense to be fair too. 



J


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 1, 2014)

Dinafem blue thai lumatek 400watt just over a pound about my average harvest sometime I get a heavier gene and get about a pound and a half all fox farms nutrients and soil.


----------



## frizzlegooch (May 1, 2014)

jondamon said:


> The auto was called SUGAR MANGO RYDER.
> 
> She was LST'd as she began flowering to control height while I was growing out some photoperiod plants.
> 
> ...


Nice man. Sugary indeed


----------



## glockdoc (May 1, 2014)

yes jonda very nice!


----------



## jondamon (May 1, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> yes jonda very nice!



Cheers guys. 

So as I thought I'm seeing Ca def on most of the plants. 

So tonight I've fed them at EC1.4 of my base nute. 

Then after that I gave each plant around 1L of Ca and Mg. 

This was mixed into 5L. 

10ml of 11% mono Ca 
5ml of 7% mono Mg. 

This gave an EC of 1.4. 


All plants runoff EC is lower than the feed going in. 1.1-1.2. 



Just thought I would let you know, 


I know GlockDoc like these little snippets of info I give lol. 



J


----------



## steelersfan420 (May 2, 2014)

Purple kush day 33 of flowering


----------



## glockdoc (May 3, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> So as I thought I'm seeing Ca def on most of the plants.
> 
> ...


yessir! they can be very insightful!
you use the 750 scale?


----------



## glockdoc (May 3, 2014)

steelersfan420 said:


> Purple kush day 33 of flowering


solid pics bro, all looks good. whos the breeder?


----------



## jondamon (May 3, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> yessir! they can be very insightful!
> you use the 750 scale?



I use EC bro. 

The universal nutrient strength language. 

J


----------



## glockdoc (May 5, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/which-ppm-scale.325789/


----------



## steelersfan420 (May 6, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> solid pics bro, all looks good. whos the breeder?


not sure i got some clones from a friend but i plan on figuring it out


----------



## jondamon (May 8, 2014)

Couple of pics of the auto after an 8 day dry. 

Not sure of weight yet as I haven't had chance to weigh it. 

I'm estimating about a pound. Lol. Joking. 

About 1.5oz I think. 

Will update tomorrow. 




J


----------



## glockdoc (May 9, 2014)

gotta flip soon 

a bunch of different strains 2 big ones in back are on left near floros is grape god to the right is sleestack

lol then in the cluster fuck there are 1 alien og, 1 blue dream x chem mat, 2 larry og x chem mat, 1 headband x chem mat, 1 headband, 1 purple jack all in 2l hempys then in the dwc there is 1 headband x chem mat and 1 hso blue dream clone from my last run. all crosses resulted from a herm'd chem x mat.

mat stands for Menage a trios' 

2 big plants have 6+ months of veg and are in a 1.5g pot
the rest are about 2 months old

questions, comments, criticisms?!!?


----------



## jondamon (May 10, 2014)

Couple of pics here. 

Blue dream. 

I think I'm on day 43 of 12.12. 



J


----------



## jondamon (May 10, 2014)

Then there's caramelo. 



J


----------



## jondamon (May 10, 2014)

And then cotton candy. 

She's freaking out a little about something. Check out the weird cola growth only on one single cola of the 4.


----------



## jondamon (May 10, 2014)

Just some other shots. 



J


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 10, 2014)

Regular Fem Anesthesia from pyramid seed ( not the auto one ) 48 days of flowering


 




HSO BlueDream 48 days flowering


 


Here are the girls of my life


----------



## fridayfishfry (May 13, 2014)

anyone flowering with mh?


----------



## drolove (May 13, 2014)

fridayfishfry said:


> anyone flowering with mh?


flower with MH?? gross!


----------



## mr2shim (May 14, 2014)

fridayfishfry said:


> anyone flowering with mh?


HPS lamps are so cheap, no need to really. Also lumen per watt is far less efficient and you need to maximize this during flowering. Only veg with MH IMO. You can veg/flower with a CMH though.


----------



## fridayfishfry (May 14, 2014)

i know right? but the swollen calyxes it produces are my favorite. much better smoke compared to small calyx and large pistil of an hps grown bud. this is just from my experience; I wanted to see if other people had the same results


----------



## drolove (May 14, 2014)

flowers need the HPS spectrum to do their job right. flowering under MH your going to get spindly lightweight buds. what a waste of time...


----------



## fridayfishfry (May 14, 2014)

oh, for me they're more dense and don't look like a furry pistil sack. probably strain dependent


----------



## jondamon (May 26, 2014)

Just a little update. 

I'll assume around 7 grams of samples from the auto. 

When I weighed it, it was 47.5g. Add the approx 7 grams of samples and it netted me 54.5g. Nearly 2oz. 


Here's the blue dream at day 56 of 12/12. 



J


----------



## Deusracing (May 26, 2014)

I know this is the 400w club But my 400 is still growing peppers.
So this is my 230w Home made recirculating system. Day 12 Plasma bulb. Plant was a salvaged clone that underwent a complete strip down to the stalk. So Again this is day 12 from Naked Clone. This lamp Rocks


----------



## fridayfishfry (May 27, 2014)

my vertical 400hps cooltube is the coolest haha! can't wait for the product thats a result of buds being inches from the bulb. maybe they'll be monsters at literally 3 inches from the bulb. haha!


----------



## jondamon (May 29, 2014)

Mainline 4 headed DELICIOUS SEEDS CARAMELO harvest. 


Have added a latex glove to the pictures for size reference. 

It had 58 days of 12/12. 




J


----------



## KaiThePunisher (May 29, 2014)

Here is a pic of my White Widow from my 400w!! Proud rep of the 400w club!!!Chilled in 55 degree AC room for the purple effect


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 2, 2014)

hey guys just giving a update:

I bought my first bubble bucket or DWC or whatever you call it. I transferred my blue skunk clone into it and now im just waiting to see it get acclimated before I add nutes. Its my first bucket so i dont wanna screw it up!!!


----------



## jondamon (Jun 3, 2014)

Couple of new pics. 

Day 62 of 12/12 for the blue dream. 


She's most likely getting chopped on Thursday.

I've been backing off the EC over the last 10 days. 

I'm down from 1.6EC to 0.8EC. 

she's starting to purple up here and there too. 

When I'm in there later today I will take some natural light shots to show off her colours. 




J


----------



## Enwhysea (Jun 3, 2014)

KaiThePunisher said:


> hey guys just giving a update:
> 
> I bought my first bubble bucket or DWC or whatever you call it. I transferred my blue skunk clone into it and now im just waiting to see it get acclimated before I add nutes. Its my first bucket so i dont wanna screw it up!!!



you'll do fine just dont over do anything let your clone root up and once that happens start giving her some nutes she will thank you later


----------



## jondamon (Jun 5, 2014)

Here are some pics of the blue dream.

She's really purpled up nicely. 

This plant has under gone 65 days of 12/12 and was removed from my grow room yesterday. 

She's currently sitting in my walkway to my grow room in the dark. She'll sit here until Sunday as I can't harvest until then (family commitments) 

During the last 7-10 days I've been gradually reducing the EC being fed to her. From 1.6 down to 0.8EC. 

I think it may have also helped bring out the purple a little more on some of the leaves. 



J


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 6, 2014)

Dogenzengi said:


> I am happy flowering one at a time for now.
> I trade mine for the for the flavor of the month locally.
> I also grow a tad more than I smoke so I'm just fine.
> I am finding my 3x3 tent a little small, I want to upgrade to a 4x4 square over 6' tall.
> ...


I too ran a 4x4x6 with 400 it was great temps in winter here were actually in the 50's in my tent now it gets around 72 even with it 80's outside. i run only 4" intake and exhaust full bore no controller. 2 5w fans and a large fan on back wall that only turns on for 3 hours at night Although I'm running lower than 400 now. 235w


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 6, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Here are some pics of the blue dream.
> 
> She's really purpled up nicely.
> 
> ...


great pics!!
looks like a keeper pheno IMO. how does she smell?


----------



## jondamon (Jun 6, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> great pics!!
> looks like a keeper pheno IMO. how does she smell?



She smells quite blueberry-ish but with quite an earthy undertone. 


Its just a shame I didn't bother cloning her. 

On Sunday I will be stripping the fan leaves and taking a few shots of her bare assed before trimming. 

You'll then see the tremendous bud growth for such a small stocky plant. 

Truly remarkabubble!!!!



J


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 6, 2014)

KaiThePunisher said:


> Here is a pic of my White Widow from my 400w!! Proud rep of the 400w club!!!Chilled in 55 degree AC room for the purple effect
> View attachment 3165749


 looks tasty as fuck mate!


----------



## jondamon (Jun 8, 2014)

Some harvest pictures.

So this is the 4 headed mainline blue dream.

Any pictures of the buds on the tray is of the original seed Blue dream and a small clone. In total on the trays there are 8 lengths of bud.
4 from the large plant and 4 from the clone.

Size reference pic with lighter and my hand.



J


----------



## jondamon (Jun 8, 2014)

The caramelo I harvested a week last Thursday netted me 75.6g. 

So far the auto gave me 57g and caramelo 75.6g. 

So that's 132.6g total so far. 

I still have a caramelo clone, cotton candy clone and original cotton candy seed plant. 

The cotton candy has very unstable genetics IMO as its Hermied like a champ. 

My caramelo I actually found around 16 seeds that had obviously come from the CC and him/she flowers. 

Blue dream so far has no evidence of pollenation but that's not to see there's a rogue seed here and there. 

Doesn't overly bother me as I don't sell any of my produce anyway. 

Caramelo is surprisingly peppery in flavour. 



J


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 8, 2014)

jondamon said:


> The caramelo I harvested a week last Thursday netted me 75.6g.
> 
> So far the auto gave me 57g and caramelo 75.6g.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link.to.your auto 400watt grow?


----------



## jondamon (Jun 8, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Do you have a link.to.your auto 400watt grow?



No. Lol. 

Other than pictures further back in this thread. 

It was SUGAR MANGO RYDER. I think from world of seeds. (Freebie) I grew it while I was vegging the photo girls. 

It was grown under MH at 18/6 for most of its life. Then it had around 4 weeks of 12/12 with the photo period plants under hps. 


J


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 8, 2014)

jondamon said:


> No. Lol.
> 
> Other than pictures further back in this thread.
> 
> ...


Wow im growing afghan kush ryder just waiting for tap roots to pop out got soil ready and hps is.hot lol can't wait


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 8, 2014)

So update a go go:

I installed my tent and my t8/t12 hybrid lighting system for veg,I know t5s are nice but i love the slow growth on my veg gives me time to practice my skills. I refilled resovoir and I added a few nutes since the clone is showing growth. I am thinking of aquiring new seeds for my veg run after next..Cristal Limit or Mind Bender are strong contenders since i prefer KC strains to any top breeder out right now. I can do a grow off if you want and we can compare!!! outside of that Bloom looking nice Skunks started to throw them white hairs and the widow is 3 weeks out from completion.....


----------



## East Coast (Jun 14, 2014)

56 days 12/12. I think the 2 sticks in question need cooking for another week, min ?

First grow, in mix of soil and perlite for now, move into hydro when I have a few more things pinned down. 

Definitely need to get my clones a little taller before going into the flowering tent. Going to have 8 every 3 weeks cycle.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Kush70 (Jun 14, 2014)

East Coast said:


> 56 days 12/12. I think the 2 sticks in question need cooking for another week, min ?
> 
> First grow, in mix of soil and perlite for now, move into hydro when I have a few more things pinned down.
> 
> ...


very nice man !


----------



## jondamon (Jun 15, 2014)

Weigh in of blue dream. 

122.8g. 

So far that's 132.6 from auto and caramelo. 

And 122.8 from large BD and clone BD plants. The clone probably had around 10g dry on it. My little jar is one of 4 branches from the clone. My little jar isn't included in the weight. 


Enjoy. 



J


----------



## East Coast (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## purplehays1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Check out my Journal (link in signature)
So far it is just my 5 little seedlings of Mr. Nice Seeds (Shantibaba) Shark Shock. Eventually will be 1-2 good females (hopefully) flowering under a 400w HPS in my 2x2x5.5' tent. Just my own little personal medical grow in the closet. I haven't grown in years and am very excited, and rusty! Journal is for my own use too so will have a lot of info and be informative if you want to see my method, which i hope i can still pull off. In the distant past i had yielded 1.5lb+ per 1000w light, it will be interesting to see what i can get from a 2x2 space with 400w in it.


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 18, 2014)

hey check my journal
Project Thor
Growth of the 9 pound Hammer
Medicinal Use Only


----------



## jondamon (Jun 21, 2014)

Cotton candy mainline and clone weighed in at 139.8g I've added a 60g boveda62 to this jar. TRIALING them ready for next harvest. 

The caramelo clone weighed in at 6.3. 

Pics below of the weight. 

Total from previous girls was 255.4+139.8+6.3=401.5g

Total dry yield 401.5g. 


Not too shabby. 

Next run will be HSO BLUE DREAM and DINAFEM critical+. 

Hoping for 450g next run. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 22, 2014)

nice haul jondamon!!


----------



## jondamon (Jun 22, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> nice haul jondamon!!



Cheers Gloc.

Safe to say I won't be running cotton candy again due to the excessive HERMIE traits that were expressed during this grow.

Full male sex organ found on the lowest portion of CC hence why caramelo had about 20 seeds in her along with at least 10 nanas per bud hmm. Something fishy going on at delicious seeds I think. 

The Blue dream gave me about 4.3oz. Last run with DINAFEM critical+ I was up over 4oz on her too.

I think with 4 headed mainline on 4 plants (2xBD 2xCRITICAL+) I should be pushing up over 16oz.



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2014)

So heres my new grow going on at the min.

I have
2x critical+
1x HSO blue dream
1x auto MOBY dick.

The plants on transplant day.








Transplanting into the smaller pot and then ultimately into the larger 18L.








Approx 75/25 coco perlite mix.






Back fill around an existing pot.







Healthy root structure.







All done.













Plants are currently being fed with EC0.9.


Probably veg for another week to 10 days then begin mainline training.



Enjoy.




J


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 12, 2014)

jondamon said:


> So heres my new grow going on at the min.
> 
> I have
> 2x critical+
> ...


Hope good things from the Moby dick mines only 24" but wow is it beautiful for a auto


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Hope good things from the Moby dick mines only 24" but wow is it beautiful for a auto



Yeah I've grown her out before. 

Leaf to bud ratio is excellent but mine didn't have a vast amount of leaves. 
If I remember rightly I got around 80g from her I think. 

She's an ok smoke. Nice bag appeal buds. 

I'm just using up auto seed stock to have something else to smoke before my next grow is ready. 

During my grow I will be cloning the blue dream and critical's all under my 400w. The MOBY dick will most likely spend all bar a few weeks of her life under the 400w MH as the mainline training I perform generally takes 5-7weeks to complete before flowering. 



J


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Yeah I've grown her out before.
> 
> Leaf to bud ratio is excellent but mine didn't have a vast amount of leaves.
> If I remember rightly I got around 80g from her I think.
> ...


can't see the pics mate.


----------



## jarvild (Aug 12, 2014)

Wasn't really impressed with the HSO Blue Dream myself, hope you have better luck.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 12, 2014)

purplehays1 said:


> Check out my Journal (link in signature)
> So far it is just my 5 little seedlings of Mr. Nice Seeds (Shantibaba) Shark Shock. Eventually will be 1-2 good females (hopefully) flowering under a 400w HPS in my 2x2x5.5' tent. Just my own little personal medical grow in the closet. I haven't grown in years and am very excited, and rusty! Journal is for my own use too so will have a lot of info and be informative if you want to see my method, which i hope i can still pull off. In the distant past i had yielded 1.5lb+ per 1000w light, it will be interesting to see what i can get from a 2x2 space with 400w in it.



2 solid girls remain, about 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> can't see the pics mate.



What of the auto MOBY?

I grew out 4 autos as my first grow back from being busted. 

Needless to say I wasn't taking pics or using the site very much at that time so I haven't hot any to show from that grow sorry. 

Plenty of pics in previous pages of this thread though to show what I usually achieve. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2014)

jarvild said:


> Wasn't really impressed with the HSO Blue Dream myself, hope you have better luck.



Last run I had an 18" tall plant with a little over 4oz on her. 


Go back a few pages in this thread and you'll see grow and harvest pictures. 

Its what I'm currently smoking and I like it. 


J


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

jondamon said:


> So heres my new grow going on at the min.
> 
> I have
> 2x critical+
> ...


all the pics in this... Bit of a cock tease if u ask me lol I've seen your pics I know ur a good grower..a very good grower


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> all the pics in this... Bit of a cock tease if u ask me lol I've seen your pics I know ur a good grower..a very good grower



Cheers. 

Maybe you could convey that to IC3 lol. 

Dude breaks my balls everytime I post about my own harvests lol. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2014)

jarvild said:


> Wasn't really impressed with the HSO Blue Dream myself, hope you have better luck.



In fact the blue dream harvest pictures are on page 307. 

Just one page back. 


J


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Maybe you could convey that to IC3 lol.
> 
> ...


wouldn't be ice if he didn't lol


----------



## glockdoc (Aug 13, 2014)

another blue dream from seed!?
like to see how it comes out!!
i love the one i ran and still have it.
i also have 1 more seed but i highly doubt its gonna be as good as the 1st but i can be very very wrong.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 13, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> another blue dream from seed!?
> like to see how it comes out!!
> i love the one i ran and still have it.
> i also have 1 more seed but i highly doubt its gonna be as good as the 1st but i can be very very wrong.



Yeah another from seed. 


I kind of want to see the stability of the strain. 

Plus I didn't get a chance to save a cut of the last one. 

I've also gone with my go to strain CRITICAL+. 



J


----------



## malicifice (Aug 14, 2014)

jondamon said:


> What of the auto MOBY?
> 
> I grew out 4 autos as my first grow back from being busted.
> 
> ...


What did you get busted for?


----------



## jondamon (Aug 15, 2014)

malicifice said:


> What did you get busted for?



Lol growing 




J


----------



## Deusracing (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## KaiThePunisher (Sep 16, 2014)

Project THor still Underway Just cut clones from my 9ib hammer 
outta two seeds i had one male and one female no hermies
female is a vigorous vegger so far


----------



## DOSED (Oct 30, 2014)

Jondamon.. any pointers on starting seeds in coco? my first grow and im screwing it up already. well rinsed coco 70/30 coco perlite mix in plastic cups under cfls. 2 barneys lsd came up quick and it seems ive over watered them.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 30, 2014)

DOSED said:


> Jondamon.. any pointers on starting seeds in coco? my first grow and im screwing it up already. well rinsed coco 70/30 coco perlite mix in plastic cups under cfls. 2 barneys lsd came up quick and it seems ive over watered them.




My tips for starting seeds in coco. 

Use straight coco. 

Use coco nutes mixed with EC0.6-0.8. That's about 300-400ppm @.5 cal. 

Don't water until the cups have lightened up considerably otherwise you can get stem rot aka damping off. 

Only once well established can you increase watering frequency. 




J


----------



## DOSED (Oct 30, 2014)

thanks for the response.. ive got 9 seeds in the cups with 5 that have come up. 2 of the seeds seem done for. I was watering once a day but as the first 2 started to wilt and lay down I backed off a bit only watering very shallowly. this didn't help so I didn't water for a day.. those two are dead now. the other 3 just seem to be stalled. as far as light goes do you think I should add more cfls these are 1200 lumens each. im just trying to allow the first set of leaves to develop before putting them under a 400.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 30, 2014)

DOSED said:


> thanks for the response.. ive got 9 seeds in the cups with 5 that have come up. 2 of the seeds seem done for. I was watering once a day but as the first 2 started to wilt and lay down I backed off a bit only watering very shallowly. this didn't help so I didn't water for a day.. those two are dead now. the other 3 just seem to be stalled. as far as light goes do you think I should add more cfls these are 1200 lumens each. im just trying to allow the first set of leaves to develop before putting them under a 400.



To be honest I've used all different lights. 

I have a 24w T5ho for propogation etc but over the last few years I've generally just been using my 400 MH at about 2ft away. Lol. 



J


----------



## charlestonchunk (Oct 30, 2014)

Aurora soiless coir hydro mix, its made for lotts of nutes, my plants are 2 feet bigger than they said and just tarting flower. Look how i used solo cup inside 3 gallon pot. Watered cup and tap root firt. Its 3 x the ize. Look at my journal. Just floranova bloom and floralicious. Supercrop. Lst


----------



## spek9 (Oct 30, 2014)

My 400w in a 2x4x5' tent. This grow from late last year was a 24 plant, 3 x 21 day perpetual grow, going straight from rooted clone to flower. Every 21 days, the oldest batch of eight plants would get harvested, and a brand new batch of eight went in.

Plants are in 2L Coke bottles spray painted black (all drilled as Hempy buckets) in the delivery tray to make moving them around and placing my Oasis drip feeders into (the trays hold eight bottles... two rows of four) much easier . The oldest batch of plants would get two drippers each from one res, and the other 16 got one dripper each from a 2nd res. Mediums were always a mix: straight perlite, straight Hydroton, a mix of both of those and straight soil.



-spek


----------



## DOSED (Nov 1, 2014)

Jon. I've got canna nutes like your self. when do you start feeding? btw I've got a 400w batwing and a dual capable cooltube. i added more cfls for now and I'm allowing them to "lighten up" between watering. If I can get out of the seedling stage I plan to use Mass Producer coco buckets (layered, amended hempy style buckets).
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30181. tell me what you think. Charles and Spek too.


----------



## DOSED (Nov 1, 2014)

I went back a few pages Jon and you say to "precharge" the coco with light nutes when planting seeds. so since I didn't precharge would you just let em go or give a bit of food?


----------



## rob333 (Nov 2, 2014)

Irish Bastard said:


> View attachment 3136756 View attachment 3136761 View attachment 3136764 View attachment 3136756 View attachment 3136761 View attachment 3136764 View attachment 3136765 View attachment 3136766 View attachment 3136767 View attachment 3136768 View attachment 3136769 View attachment 3136770
> 
> well i started with a 125 wat cfl went to a mh 175 w then on to a 400w hps its my first indoor built as i went along dont know how far into flower i am due to winter and cold temps befor the hps but everything looks good so far fox farm dirt and organic old bloom nute let me know what you think


looks like som1 took a big old SHIT on that plant


----------



## jondamon (Nov 3, 2014)

DOSED said:


> I went back a few pages Jon and you say to "precharge" the coco with light nutes when planting seeds. so since I didn't precharge would you just let em go or give a bit of food?



I never use plain water. 

I start seeds and seedlings/clones on EC0.8 (water starting EC 0.2)


Roughly. 
Seedling/early veg 0.8
Veg 1.0
Late veg 1.0-1.2
Stretch 1.2-1.4
Flowering 1.2-1.4
Mid flower 1.2-1.6
Late flower 0.8-1.2
Final 2 weeks 0.8. 


Hope this answered your Q. 



J


----------



## DOSED (Nov 3, 2014)

yes, thanks. you are da mon. i just dont have a tester or cash right now. ya think an extremely diluted a&b or tea would be ok? i realise your results are due to your precision and attention to detail but, im just trying to jump start a stalled grow.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 4, 2014)

DOSED said:


> yes, thanks. you are da mon. i just dont have a tester or cash right now. ya think an extremely diluted a&b or tea would be ok? i realise your results are due to your precision and attention to detail but, im just trying to jump start a stalled grow.



Start with the CANNA nutrient calculator at their website. 

Choose light feeding and go from there. 



J


----------



## DOSED (Nov 5, 2014)

will do. thanx Jon


----------



## DOSED (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm a killer. lol three never came up, I drowned 2, fried 3 and my toddler got 1. expensive experience gained but, I'm back at it with the freebies right away. pre charged coco as per canna calculator and right under the 400w mh. I will smoke good. valentines day bud for sure


----------



## jondamon (Nov 9, 2014)

DOSED said:


> I'm a killer. lol three never came up, I drowned 2, fried 3 and my toddler got 1. expensive experience gained but, I'm back at it with the freebies right away. pre charged coco as per canna calculator and right under the 400w mh. I will smoke good. valentines day bud for sure



If you have trouble starting seeds in the precharged coco then you could try just straight water until the seeds pop above the coco. 

I haven't done it this way for ages though. 



J


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 9, 2014)

What 430w hps is everyone else using?
I've been using philips 430w son agro.


----------



## JetDro (Nov 10, 2014)

Never saw this thread before. I grow exclusively under 400 Watts. Have MUCH going, here are a few
Girls from one Cab, 52 days into their turn.................taken yesterday or day before...........


----------



## jondamon (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's a pic of one of my 4 headed CRITICAL+ yesterday just before being hung up. 

Another 4 head will come down on Tuesday along with 2 SOG clones. 

Then a few days after the 4 headed Blue Dream will be getting trimmed up. 


Enjoy everyone. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Nov 19, 2014)

Here is 2 plants hanging. 

Left 4 branches are the CRITICAL+ chopped on Saturday. 

Right 4 today's CRITICAL+ harvest. 

And a top cola shot. 


Still have 2 clones of critical+, 2 clones of BLUE DREAM along with an exceeding large BLUE DREAM girl to come down. 

They're coming down on Saturday/Sunday. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 20, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Never saw this thread before. I grow exclusively under 400 Watts. Have MUCH going, here are a few
> Girls from one Cab, 52 days into their turn.................taken yesterday or day before...........
> 
> View attachment 3291140
> ...


what are the strains in order!??!


----------



## JetDro (Nov 21, 2014)

Cloud Watcher..............MINE..............White Russian X Bog Bubble X Bog Boggle X Dirty Harry........................
Super Sensi Star Delta 9's
Super Sensi Star
TrainWreck.............ole skool 'wreck..........
Early Girl
Early Girl
Trainwreck

There ya go..............................


----------



## dluck (Dec 10, 2014)

What's up 400w Club..gotta quick question...400w HPS in a "40 x "40 x"79 tent...ambient room temp between °56 an °62...will a "6 fan 240 cfm be enough to keep it cool ? Thanks !


----------



## weedenhanced (Dec 10, 2014)

My 400w grow 4 ghs super buds 5 weeks into flower


----------



## Sire Killem All (Dec 10, 2014)

spek9 said:


> My 400w in a 2x4x5' tent. This grow from late last year was a 24 plant, 3 x 21 day perpetual grow, going straight from rooted clone to flower. Every 21 days, the oldest batch of eight plants would get harvested, and a brand new batch of eight went in.
> 
> Plants are in 2L Coke bottles spray painted black (all drilled as Hempy buckets) in the delivery tray to make moving them around and placing my Oasis drip feeders into (the trays hold eight bottles... two rows of four) much easier . The oldest batch of plants would get two drippers each from one res, and the other 16 got one dripper each from a 2nd res. Mediums were always a mix: straight perlite, straight Hydroton, a mix of both of those and straight soil.
> 
> ...


wats ur avg yeild going that route per 21 days?


----------



## 420KushPharm (Dec 10, 2014)

dluck said:


> What's up 400w Club..gotta quick question...400w HPS in a "40 x "40 x"79 tent...ambient room temp between °56 an °62...will a "6 fan 240 cfm be enough to keep it cool ? Thanks !


Oh yes easily...a 4" fan could keep it cool


----------



## dluck (Dec 11, 2014)

420KushPharm said:


> Oh yes easily...a 4" fan could keep it cool


Thank you my friend


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

Fireballs under double 4

about 35 from flip


----------



## spek9 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sire Killem All said:


> wats ur avg yeild going that route per 21 days?


I averaged a little less than 10g dried per plant, so around 2.5oz for eight plants every 21 days.

-spek


----------



## gr865 (Dec 15, 2014)

Last grow,
1 WW
2 CC/BBGA (Cotton Candy Female, and the male was a cross of Blackberry and Grape Ape.

Vegged and then flowered for two weeks under a 200+W LED. I then switched to a 400W HPS in a 6" cool tube. I am running a 4" turbo fan and a 6" Can filter. My cabinet is 7+ sq ft X 74".
Grown in two gallon hempy buckets, with 50/50 course Perlite/GH Coco block. 
I had some pH issues from using the same Lucas formula that I used for another Hempy grow with perlite/vermiculite. I know that hurt my harvest weight but I got enough very nice bud to keep me till my current grow is complete.

WW 1


WW
 

CC/BBGA 1
 
CC/BBGA 2
 

Just put my Afghan under the 400 so lets see what she does over the next 8 to 11 weeks.

Peace out, 
GR


----------



## gr865 (Dec 18, 2014)

As said I have a 400W HPS (cool tube) in the first week of flower. What would be my the best height for the lamp.

I am at 12" now with no heat problem, just want to know what are the best heights for the lamp during the grow.

Thanks, 

GR


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 18, 2014)

12-16 inches


----------



## gr865 (Dec 18, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> 12-16 inches


At what stage of growth do you adjust the light up or down. 

I have been growing with LED's and just started with the 400W last grow so I know very little about this light.

Thanks

GR


----------



## jondamon (Dec 18, 2014)

I can keep my light around 8" off my canopy in an open reflector but I have good air movement and control over temps. 

Anywhere from 8-12" is perfect IMO. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 18, 2014)

sup jonda hope all is well



gr865 said:


> At what stage of growth do you adjust the light up or down.
> 
> I have been growing with LED's and just started with the 400W last grow so I know very little about this light.
> 
> ...


 id adjust after switching to 12/12, flip soon, watch them grow to the light then raise it 8-16 inches


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> sup jonda hope all is well
> 
> 
> id adjust after switching to 12/12, flip soon, watch them grow to the light then raise it 8-16 inches



Good my man.

Got my latest batch of seeds from the tude ready.

HSO sour blueberry
Critical+
Hso train wreck
Hso blueberry headband
Berry RYDER auto.

Starting them off on Xmas day.

Just finished critical+ and blue dream again. Pulled 380g dry.

Trying my hand at BHO over the festivities. 

Been making THC VAPE juice too. 

Been busy busy busy. 




J


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 19, 2014)

yo i ran their sour blueberry

MONSTER COLAS.. and it tasted like just that.. a sour blueberry..


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> yo i ran their sour blueberry
> 
> MONSTER COLAS.. and it tasted like just that.. a sour blueberry..



I'm going with 2xcritical and 2xsour blueberry. 


Hope I get a similar pheno. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 19, 2014)

you will, i ran 3 all had huge skunk buds, 2 smelled like pineapple the last one smelled like a musky fruit, probably id say a touch of pineapple with blueberry, it is susceptible to bud rot. my buddy was running 30 and i took 3, all 30 looked very uniformed so you should be good.

i got their pineapple skunk, want to run it bad now.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> you will, i ran 3 all had huge skunk buds, 2 smelled like pineapple the last one smelled like a musky fruit, probably id say a touch of pineapple with blueberry, it is susceptible to bud rot. my buddy was running 30 and i took 3, all 30 looked very uniformed so you should be good.
> 
> i got their pineapple skunk, want to run it bad now.



I've ran it. 

It's a tasty strain, not so much pineapple but DEFINATELY citrus. Lower yield though. 



J


----------



## gr865 (Jan 7, 2015)

Have not given an update in a while so thought I would get it done.

The young-un's have seemed to recover from the pH issue I suffered this past weekend. The new growth is very healthy looking. Today was the first true feeding they have received since last Friday's feeding, they were flushed heavily and have received only pH'ed water since the problem was discovered.
Here is a few pic's with headings.

*I believe this is the damage from the pH problem, if I am incorrect please reply.*






*Same plant closeup*






*The group, the two on the left suffered the most from the pH issue.*






They seem to have come out of the problem and are beginning to resume growth.

Prior to feeding I collected the liquid from the rez of each plant and checked the pH, it was 5.85, went in with 5.98.
Caught the rinsate from todays feeding and it was 5.95, went in with 5.98 pH'ed nutes. I have been using 3ml/gal of Cal/Mag but I increase that to 5ml/gal for a bit. Will see how things go.

Peace out, 

GR


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 7, 2015)

u water everyday?


----------



## gr865 (Jan 7, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> u water everyday?


Every 1.5 to 2 days, hope to get to a solid two day once the plants take off well.
I have drained and watered The Hempy buckets daily since the pH problem with pH'ed rain water and Cal/Mag because the coco coir cap I put over the Hempy mix was not completely loaded prior to putting it on, that has been corrected I believe.
The pictures were taken right after the feeding today.

GR


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 7, 2015)

i was told by a coco hempy growing expert (no joke) to water everyday.....try it with the worst one and see how it comes out.. i can show u our convo and links so u can see his work if need be


----------



## gr865 (Jan 7, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> i was told by a coco hempy growing expert (no joke) to water everyday.....try it with the worst one and see how it comes out.. i can show u our convo and links so u can see his work if need be


GD,

Thanks for the info. 

Yes I would like to see his work, When you ask about watering I though you were talking about since I had the pH problem. 
I have run Perlite/Vermiculite, straight Perlite, and a 50/50 Perlite/coco. In these grow I watered every day, or 1.5 days.
This grow is a 65/35 Perlite/coco. I was watering this grow daily until I ran into the pH problem that I created and after the big flush I did not water again until yesterday so that was two days after the flush, and that was just pH'ed rainwater, very low ppm, and 5 ml Cal/Mag/gal. Today I fed with 6 ml FloraMicro, 9 ml FloraBloom and 5 ml Cal/Mag. That is the Head take on the Lucas formula for coco. I use Cal/Mag instead of Epson. I will start back with every other day nute then pH'ed water on the off days. 
I like this mix ratio, I used it in the Afghan grow last grow, fucker turn out to be a male, but I got really gr8 growth out of it. I am hoping this problem is resolved and I will see that type of growth with this grow.

Again, thanks for the help, 

Peace out, 
GR

Ps, If your interested in Head's formula you can find it here at http://lucasformula.com/ It is in the section on coco grows.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

i ran my last run 3:1 perlite vermiculite using maxibloom lucas k.i.s.s. and had some very proper results. 
im sure you will be fine the way your are doing things.

ill pm u link so u can take info from it


----------



## dluck (Jan 8, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how to figure cubic feet ? Trying to figure it for my tent to see what size of exhaust fan I may need . Thanks !


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jan 8, 2015)

Length x width x height

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jan 8, 2015)

dluck said:


> Can anyone tell me how to figure cubic feet ? Trying to figure it for my tent to see what size of exhaust fan I may need . Thanks !





lmoore2680 said:


> Length x width x height
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app




Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dluck (Jan 8, 2015)

lmoore2680 said:


> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


Gotcha thanks !


----------



## gr865 (Jan 8, 2015)

Google it, will give you template to use, also more infor you will need if your getting into growing. 
SqFt, ml/tsp, C to F, ppm to EC, and many many more.
Now don't you wish you had paid a little more attention in school. Just joshing you buddy, good luck on your grow and if you need any advice just ask.
Peace out,

GR


----------



## dluck (Jan 8, 2015)

gr865 said:


> Google it, will give you template to use, also more infor you will need if your getting into growing.
> SqFt, ml/tsp, C to F, ppm to EC, and many many more.
> Now don't you wish you had paid a little more attention in school. Just joshing you buddy, good luck on your grow and if you need any advice just ask.
> Peace out,
> ...


Lol yeah should have paid more attention in school...won't be my first grow but will be my first grow using a tent and HiD's...just trying to get a handle on fan size..240 cfm or 400 cfm . BTW my tent is a 40"x 40"x 79" and will be using 400 watt MH and HPS .


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

two stage vent your tent and you could use a weaker fan to vent the cab..
you wouldnt need anything more then 80 cfm if u did
you would still need proper ventilation for the light.


----------



## dluck (Jan 8, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> two stage vent your tent and you could use a weaker fan to vent the cab..
> you wouldnt need anything more then 80 cfm if u did
> you would still need proper ventilation for the light.


I'm not following you my man (just blazed one) but you mean Like a cool tube...vent it from tent plus vent the tent ?


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

dluck said:


> I'm not following you my man (just blazed one) but you mean Like a cool tube...vent it from tent plus vent the tent ?


yup cooltube or hood..


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

to be honest you wouldnt even need 80 cfm to vent tent you would only need 27 for proper ventilation
what kind of light you using?


----------



## dluck (Jan 8, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> yup cooltube or hood..


Gotcha !! Also I have to take in account that the room my tent will be in the ambient low temp is around 38° possibly lower on some nights as it's winter here


----------



## dluck (Jan 8, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> to be honest you wouldnt even need 80 cfm to vent tent you would only need 27 for proper ventilation
> what kind of light you using?


400 watt MH for veg and 400 HPS for flowering


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

awesome, yea i use a 126cfm to cool my light a 400w hps and a 25 cfm fan to vent cab, both are pc fans, passive intakes, and it gets up to 13-14 sometimes 15 degrees F above room temperature 
yes in the summer it can get hot hot if its above 80-90 but feed well and supply co2 and they will thrive... i just fed well and i did okay


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

dluck said:


> Gotcha !! Also I have to take in account that the room my tent will be in the ambient low temp is around 38° possibly lower on some nights as it's winter here


yea same here, i dont like that, only good thing i see out of lows that low is more watts, but besides that its not good at all!
my tent is much smaller then yours (1.5d x 3w x 5 h in feet) 620w or a 400 hps and 4 55w t5's in a fixture that is factory air cooled, but with that space you have everything should even out...


----------



## gr865 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Black Widow (MNS) in two gallon Hempy buckets Mainline (manifold) grow. *
400W MH - 400W HPS

Well, here we go again, 5 Black Widow regulars, all popped on 12/27 and doing ok.
After soaking for 20 hrs in H2O I planted directly into two gallon 65/35 Perlite/Coco Coir Hempy buckets and they emerged in 4 days.
Had some issues with my mix and water. I charged the coco but did it with rainwater which was just to pure so the Cal/Mag did not take. Spoke with the folks at GH and they helped me discover the problem. I am now using 3/5ths rainwater and 2/5ths tap water. I had not been using my tap due to the high pH and ppm, pH of almost 8 and ppm of of almost 800. Mixing the two waters and adding 5ml/gal each of Cal/Mag and Silica worked on the coir. Now when I nute it is 6 ml FloraMicro and 9 ml FloraBloom per gallon, plus 3 to 5 ml each Cal/Mag and Silica. Feeding twice then will use just fresh mixed and adjusted water (heavy watering), then back to the feedings.
I waited till I had 6 nodes and made my first cut at the third node. That was yesterday and I kept the 5 tops and are trying to clone them, they were thick so I hope they take.


1/1






1/7






1/14






The following were all taken on 1/19






























Hope to get three females out of the 5 beans, will clone no matter. Can't wait for this, friend of my just got back from Amsterdam an had this in a coffee shop, said it was the best she has ever had. Hell she is my age and we have a lot of herb under our belts. LOL

Peace out, 

GR


----------



## dluck (Jan 20, 2015)

gr865 said:


> *Black Widow (MNS) in two gallon Hempy buckets Mainline (manifold) grow. *
> 400W MH - 400W HPS
> 
> Well, here we go again, 5 Black Widow regulars, all popped on 12/27 and doing ok.
> ...


Have you ever smoked White Widow ?


----------



## gr865 (Jan 20, 2015)

dluck said:


> Have you ever smoked White Widow ?


Yes, My last two grow have had Amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com white widow. They have been very good but this is the real deal. I have smoked Nirvana WW also, not as good.

GR


----------



## dluck (Jan 20, 2015)

gr865 said:


> Yes, My last two grow have had Amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com white widow. They have been very good but this is the real deal. I have smoked Nirvana WW also, not as good.
> 
> GR


Ok cool because I was gonna say WW and BW are the same strain..bred by the same breeder just under two different labels


----------



## gr865 (Jan 20, 2015)

dluck said:


> Ok cool because I was gonna say WW and BW are the same strain..bred by the same breeder just under two different labels


Hey bud,
There are many breeders that now say they have WW, but Shantibaba, the original breeder of WW when he was with Greenhouse seeds, took the mother plant with him when he left Greenhouse.
So others have tried to match it by breeding the same strains, no one has bred anything like his Widow.
This strain will be a keeper even for the males, will harvest the pollen from the males to use for some planned breeding.
From Mr. Nice Seeds website.

"Black Widow

A most infamous strain that since 1994 has won a number of awards, including the High Times Cannabis Cup in 1995, and has acquired acclaim from most corners of the globe - rightly so. It has a pedigree of parentage that combines a Brazilian Sativa with a South Indian hybrid. *Basically, it is the original parents of White Widow changing its colors like its company.* Indoors 10 weeks of flowering will be necessary to realize the immense resin production. In the northern hemisphere expect harvest around September/October, having planted as late as June. However, there is a chance that rain could reduce the expected yield. A highly recommended strain for amateur breeders - the male being preferable."

Peace out, 

GR


----------



## dluck (Jan 20, 2015)

gr865 said:


> Hey bud,
> There are many breeders that now say they have WW, but Shantibaba, the original breeder of WW when he was with Greenhouse seeds, took the mother plant with him when he left Greenhouse.
> So others have tried to match it by breeding the same strains, no one has bred anything like his Widow.
> This strain will be a keeper even for the males, will harvest the pollen from the males to use for some planned breeding.
> ...


Yeah that's what I was talking about when he left and started Mr. Nice Seeds but I didn't remember who it was he was with when he named it White Widow in the beginning...been awhile since I ready the story...plus I can't remember exactly why he had to change the name after he left.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 20, 2015)

dluck said:


> Yeah that's what I was talking about when he left and started Mr. Nice Seeds but I didn't remember who it was he was with when he named it White Widow in the beginning...been awhile since I ready the story...plus I can't remember exactly why he had to change the name after he left.


He changed it so we can tell we are getting the real deal.
If you look up WW seed sellers you will see there are many "breeders" that produce WW, but look at the potency and the % cannabinoids, you can see the difference.
Don't get me wrong, the WW's I have smoked have been ok to very good but this is supposed to be special.

Read this somewhere.
MNS 
Black Widow = White Widow
Medicine Man = White Rhino
Shark Shock = Great White Shark
All of these were bred by Shantibaba and he took the mothers with him when he left Greenhouse, so as to not confuse people he changed the names of his stock.

When they come available again I will get me some Medicine Man and Shark Shock, I have two fem Nirvana White Rhino beans now the I am going to pop after this grow. 
It is noted that all these MNS seeds are regulars. They do not do a fem of these, so if you see someone offering these as fems they are not the real deal. I like reg seeds over fems as I believe the plants are stronger and more potent, IMHO, than the fems. Plus you can get some pollen for breeding.

Peace out,

GR


----------



## dluck (Jan 20, 2015)

gr865 said:


> He changed it so we can tell we are getting the real deal.
> If you look up WW seed sellers you will see there are many "breeders" that produce WW, but look at the potency and the % cannabinoids, you can see the difference.
> Don't get me wrong, the WW's I have smoked have been ok to very good but this is supposed to be special.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info man...happy growing.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am going to post this here on the 400w Club forum and on a light forum. See what info I get back.

If you look at the print about a given breeders strain it will say, for example, Black Widow is 8 to 10 weeks harvest, "Indoors 10 weeks of flowering will be necessary to realize the immense resin production."

I have ask a few breeders/company's what light they used in the grows they report on. Two well know company's Greenhouse seeds for their White Rhino and Mr. Nice for their Black Widow both told me they grew under a 600W HPS for flower.

So now I ask all you long and short time 400W growers how do you see those flower lengths fitting your light. Again, lets look at the Black Widow, if they are saying that to get the best out of the plant it needs 10 weeks, that's with a 600W, any idea what the difference is time wise with the two lights. 

Did that make sense? 

GR


----------



## dluck (Jan 20, 2015)

gr865 said:


> I am going to post this here on the 400w Club forum and on a light forum. See what info I get back.
> 
> If you look at the print about a given breeders strain it will say, for example, Black Widow is 8 to 10 weeks harvest, "Indoors 10 weeks of flowering will be necessary to realize the immense resin production."
> 
> ...


I was thinking about a 600 but am now I'm considering hanging two 400's in my tent


----------



## jondamon (Jan 21, 2015)

gr865 said:


> I am going to post this here on the 400w Club forum and on a light forum. See what info I get back.
> 
> If you look at the print about a given breeders strain it will say, for example, Black Widow is 8 to 10 weeks harvest, "Indoors 10 weeks of flowering will be necessary to realize the immense resin production."
> 
> ...



I see no difference in times to finish. 

I've grown with a 600 and now a 400. 

The biggest thing to ask breeders is does their flowering time include stretching period or not. 

That 10 week flowering could be 12 including the stretch which can be up to 2 weeks for flowering to begin. 

I find with 55 day flowering strains that they are complete in about 65 days of 12/12 from the moment my lighting is switched. 



J


----------



## gr865 (Jan 21, 2015)

jondamon said:


> I see no difference in times to finish.
> 
> I've grown with a 600 and now a 400.
> 
> ...


J,
I have ask that question before, I ask Nirvana and they said from switch.
I usually go by the looks of the plants, but last grow that C3 looked so ready but I know now I could have gone an extra week or so.

GR


----------



## jondamon (Jan 21, 2015)

Another thing to consider is that breeders often quote fastest finishing phenotypes found within the strain and also earliest possible harvest times. 

Another thing besides light used is environmental variables. 

These too can impact upon flowering response/times. 

4 seeds, 1 strain can often grow 4 different plants which mature at different rates and give different types of flavours and effects etc. 




J


----------



## gr865 (Jan 21, 2015)

jondamon said:


> Another thing to consider is that breeders often quote fastest finishing phenotypes found within the strain and also earliest possible harvest times.
> 
> Another thing besides light used is environmental variables.
> 
> ...



So, basically they just throw all the beans and a big pot and stir, then grab 10 and say this GR8Kush and another 10 and say this is cowshit haze, LOL
Yep, environmental conditions do play a very large part. But my question about the light was singling out just that one variable.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 21, 2015)

gr865 said:


> So, basically they just throw all the beans and a big pot and stir, then grab 10 and say this GR8Kush and another 10 and say this is cowshit haze, LOL
> Yep, environmental conditions do play a very large part. But my question about the light was singling out just that one variable.



To nail down your question about lighting. 

I've run the same clones under a 600 and then later from the same mother under a 400. 

No difference in flowering time. 


And no they don't throw all the seeds into a pot and pick ten and say what they are. 

My response was that unless a strain has been back crossed many times to get it perfectly stable you can still get phenotype variations from the lineage of the parent plants. 


J


----------



## gr865 (Jan 21, 2015)

jondamon said:


> And no they don't throw all the seeds into a pot and pick ten and say what they are.
> 
> My response was that unless a strain has been back crossed many times to get it perfectly stable you can still get phenotype variations from the lineage of the parent plants.
> 
> ...


Was my attempt at a joke, LOL


----------



## jondamon (Jan 21, 2015)

gr865 said:


> Was my attempt at a joke, LOL



Gotcha!

Unfortunately sarcasm and whit dont portray well in text lol. 


Be funny if that's what they did do lol. 


I had 4 power kush girls once and each seed was different in plant structure.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 21, 2015)

DINAFEM CRITCAL+ is one strain that keeps producing exactly the same plant structure for me. 


J


----------



## jondamon (Jan 21, 2015)

Here's a pic of mine currently. 

Popped my beans under my 400 MH. 

2x critical+ Left side
2x sour blueberry right side. 


J


----------



## jondamon (Jan 25, 2015)

Little update of progress. 

Currently feeding at 1.2EC with over 20% runoff. 

Straight coco with no real pH'ing at present. 

Anywhere from 0.8EC-1.8EC with my water comes out between 5.5-6.4 so I don't bother adjusting it. 


J


----------



## gr865 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok they have started to respond after the last and final pruning.
Still hoping for three ladies out of this batch. Should start 12/12 by the end of next week, depending on growth over the next 10 days or so.

The are all pruned to 8 mains.

1/30






1/30







1/28 Date drain hose installed







1/26 Date on final prune to 8 mains






Very please with the growth at this point, they are really beginning to take off.

1/26/15






1/30/15






That's it to date, Happy, Happy, Happy!

GR

I have a few mains that are outgrowing the stem mate, have not done a lot of training other than bending. Where should I look for info on this? 
My clones from three of the plants are in the closet on 12/12 have been for a few days. Hope they show something by the time I put the plants in the cabinet on 12/12. It would be nice to make a bit more room in there.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 2, 2015)

great prune work. made urself some bushes


----------



## gr865 (Feb 16, 2015)

Two fems out of 5 beans, they will work great in the cabinet.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 18, 2015)

2/17/18 - 11th day of 12/12

Just a couple of shots from yesterday. Did some moving and tieing of branches to even the canopy's better.



















GR


----------



## gr865 (Mar 5, 2015)

Update

Day 28 of 70 under 12/12

Well they say give the bad news first and then the good news will fix it all. Hummmmmmmm?

Ok, today was a flush day!
During the flush I was doing the clones in the solo cup starter hempys. I had just given them their second drinch and places them all on the drainage rack on my work table. "BAM" my table collapsed sending all the clones to the floor and some landed on their little heads, but all came out of their cups and spilt coco and perlite all over the place. I scooped up the clones and placed them back in their cups and tried to get as much coco and perlite that I could. Well now they are not Hempy solo cups, the are just a clones in a coco perlite mix but still in the cups. Will see how it goes, that shit went everywhere. The clones were two weeks old yesterday and I was very impressed with the amout and density of the root mass. Seven of the 8 clones made it, started directly in the solo hempy cups. I did the same thing when I sexed the plants got all 10 clones rooted in straight coco. I like the method but would prefer to have an aero cloner, but just can't justify the cost for the amount of plants I do.

Now for the reason I flushed today, the pH of my rinsate is fine, Going in it 5.8 to 5.9 coming out is 5.9 to 6.0. YEA! Think I got a handle on the coco. The problem and it is inherent with coco is the tendency to hold salts, and since the nute I use are chemical base the salts build up. My ppm going in is approx 850 with each batch of nutes i make up, Each time I check the ppm in the runoff it increases until I flush, I usually wait to flush at between 1300 to 1500 ppm. The salts have been increasing with each watering/nutes, and yesterday when I checked the rinsate it was 1480 so today was a flush day. Now is the time I'm glad I have the drain plug. I take untreated rain water, fill to the top, I have my drain hose tied up so the liquid stays in the bucket. That takes about 3/4 gallon, I let that sit in the bucket for about 10 to 15 minutes to help desolve the salts then I remove drain plug and let it drain rapidly and completely. I do this passing about two gallons thru the bucket. I then treat 5 gallon of aerated rain water with 25 ml silica and 25 ml Cal/Mag. I follow the same method as the untreated water, filling the buckets with the two gallons of treated water, the last fill is drained from the drain tube. 
I will begin using nutes tomorrow. One thing I did notice this time is BW1 has tip burn on the very tip of the leaves and BW 5 has some minor clawing. I think it was really time to flush. I have been flushing about every 3 weeks, may make that two weeks and try to control the tip burn and clawing.

Other than that the ladies are doing just fine, I am so impressed with the way the maintain color. Both plants look great.
They are for sure Sativa dominate, trained for 4+ weeks, started flower at 2 inches above the ring or around 10 inches, they are now above 28 inches. I can imagine what they would look like had I not trained them Manifold (mainline) style.
BW 1





BW 1






BW 1





BW 5





BW 5 the canopy's are both equal height.




BW 5






Both of the ladies in the cabinet.






Well thats it for tonight, see you next week with another update.

GR


----------



## jondamon (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's how my plants from the mid January start are looking. 

Tomorrow marks day 7 of 12/12. 

Currently feeding at EC1.6. 



J


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 7, 2015)

they in coco mon?!? u water everyday? u feed everyday?!?
they look really good


----------



## jondamon (Mar 8, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> they in coco mon?!? u water everyday? u feed everyday?!?
> they look really good



Watering approximately every 2 days when the surface is dry Feed with every watering

Come on Glock you know me.

Of course it's coco lol.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 8, 2015)

jondamon said:


> Watering approximately every 2 days when the surface is dry Feed with every watering
> 
> Come on Glock you know me.
> 
> Of course it's coco lol.


lol i know, its just that i just started using it and need your insight.. i like it so far because it saved a cut of mine


----------



## jondamon (Mar 8, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> lol i know, its just that i just started using it and need your insight.. i like it so far because it saved a cut of mine



PM me any issues you have and we will soon sort them out. 


J


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 8, 2015)

Here's my first grow under my new 400w MH/HPS dimmable system from ipower:  Amnesia and Durga Mata II , about 3 wks in.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 8, 2015)

@indicat33 everything looks good!
noticed one thing that could help with batwings ;you want it in your cab like this [ i ], mine and yours is like this [ -- ] .
my reflector is to long to fit the correct way in my cab, so until i get a chop saw or something i have to run it the long way


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 8, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> @indicat33 everything looks good!
> noticed one thing that could help with batwings ;you want it in your cab like this [ i ], mine and yours is like this [ -- ] .
> my reflector is to long to fit the correct way in my cab, so until i get a chop saw or something i have to run it the long way


Thanks bro, yeah I'm getting to know the do's and don'ts when using a 400-watter. I already bleached one plant (my 1-st grow under this Lamp), so I am still learning. Got a perpetual going, 12/12 (for now). Peace-


----------



## gr865 (Mar 13, 2015)

Day 35 of 12/12, 35 +/- days remaining under the 400W HPS.

Things are just moving right along, knock on wood but they are just doing great. So far it is such an easy strain to grow, and it's beginning to look fantastic. Buds are a little airy, but that is expected for a bit longer then they are said to fatten up considerably. Stretched more than I expected, but still ok for the cabinet.
Here are a few pics.
First three are BW5






Overall plant height from soil line is 30" with two cola at 31" and thats with them bent outward.












BW1






28" with two at 29"












Here are some clones, four of #1 & Three of #5, they were taken when I top the Mainlined plants for the 8 cola
I put them in the bigger container (13.5 gallon) that was set up Hempy with 70/10/10/10 coco/perlite/damn I can't remember the name of the other material/worm castings. 
The material I can't remember was given to me by my hydro shop guy, full bag, said it's to use instead of perlite, I will look it up tomorrow. I mixed it half and half with course perlite.





It was cool to do and looks bitching, but once I watered it and tried to lift it, I said to myself, this shit ain't gonna work. 
So today I sat about doing what I know how to do and set this up. My good ol' 2 gallon Lowe's buckets. I did set them up with the 70/20/10 mix, was able to salvage 95% from the big container. These will veg and get healthy till next week when I am going 12/12, that will give them about a five week start when the others come out of the cabinet. I will be flowering them under my SS400 during that period then move them into the HPS cabinet.






The two plants to the right of the Hempy's are the mother plants of 1 & 5, grown in standard 4 inch pots, straight coco. Going to transplant next week into two gallon smart pots, coco.
CYA later,


----------



## gr865 (Apr 2, 2015)

Update, week 8 day 56 of 12/12

All is well here at Casa GR8's! The ladies and their clones are all doing ok, have come out of their mutation period but the tips of BW 5 are stretching again. No light change, time change nute change, or love change, so unsure about it. I have contacted MNS with pics but have not heard back them yet.
On the two in the cabinet I have backed off the N, and am using .25 rate and tonights feeding will switch to .10 rate of N and at the same rate of P and K with next feeding and remain there till next week. I will then cut off all N, begin flush and use only pH'ed water until harvest on 4/20 @ 4:20 in the afternoon, after a bowl at 4:20 PM. And as usual on 4/20, I will wake up and do a bowl at 4:20 AM then go back to sleep. 

Under the 400W HPS we have:

Black Widow 1 






Black Widow 5, notice the spikes, they only started on 3/26 and have grown about three inches since then. I am thinking it's got to be related to the pH issues I had a few weeks ago. This is the thin cola plant but has begun to fatten up, I expect gr8 things over the next few weeks.





I have added two 18" T8 uvb's to the cabinet. Manually moving this light around the cabinet every two hour. I have the fixture about 12" from the plants.
I used them for my past LED grows and liked the results. I grew three grows using the uvb and two grows without the uvb, same strain on two of the grows one with the uvb and one without. Saw more trichs on the uvb plant and I believe it was just a bit better IMHO. I know it caused no harm so going to use it here.








Under the CLW SS400 LED in the bloom mode.
(4) BW 1's and (3) BW 5's







The Mothers of the above plants are under the T5's.
As of right now the one on the left (BW1) will be the keeper(?) . 
That is based on growth rate, size and density of the cola. Final decision will be made after I cure and take some buds to the panel for a taste test. It will be a blind test because they are all blind. 







Let's see how they do this next week!

GR


----------



## 775toker (Apr 6, 2015)

Got my girls in their 8 week of veg. Just about to switch them over this week.
Got my 400w system second hand off a friend and seeds from a random bag.
Seems like one split on its own!!! Two colas!! Haha 
But they seem to be doing pretty good.
Using 
-Fox farm ocean soil
-gen. Hydro nutes
-5gal gro pro fabric pots


----------



## gr865 (Apr 9, 2015)

Update: MNS Black Widow 

Week 9, 63 days of 12/12

Nutes have been cut off to both plants, now pH'ed water only using GH CaliMagic which is a 1-0-0 @ 3ml and one tsp of Epsom per gallon. I am out of rain water but expecting heavy rains starting tonight, that should fill my 300 gallons of containers.
As I stated prior, I will harvest BW1 on 4/20 but I am going to let BW5 go for another week or so. BW1 has plumped up nicely and lovely trichs, according to MSN this is the week the really put it on. BW5 is airy but beginning to thicken. They are both lovely plants, less my pH fuck up. Cola are all around 16" +/- and the fragrance is getting very nice.

Black Widow 1


Black Widow 5


In one of my last post, I stated I have been using two 18" T8 uvb's on BW1 for about the past 8 + days and will use it through harvest. Keeping it about 15 to 18 inches above the plant. BW5 has been getting some of that light but will be put under it after I harvest BW1. This is just complementary to the 400W HPS in the cabinet.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Apr 9, 2015)

Update: MNS Black Widow Clones

Day 24 of 12/12

These 7 ladies under the LED, going into the 400W HPS cabinet in about two weeks. They are doing very well and as I expected BW1 is putting on a lot of buds and BW5 has just begun, same as there mothers. I really like the mix ratio I am using with this grow, 75/10/10/5, coco/perlite/growstones/worm castings. Even though the roots are thick in the reservoir I am only having to water ever 2nd or 3rd day, beats the hell out of every day.


The grow space is 36"x36"x74", the canopy is 24 inches tall from the "soil" line and has filled the grow area.


The bud sites are numerous and getting some size on them.


I do have a question to you SOG guys, how much do you prune undergrowth? As full as the canopy is and seeing the amount of buds under the canopy, I am concerned about a shit load of popcorn. This is not a true SOG as I have done some super cropping due to the fact that when I move them to my cabinet I will have restricted height. Should I not worry about the under growth or should I prune it out? At day 24 I don't want to wait much longer if I am going to remove anything. Any help would be GR8. Sorry that was two questions, 

Peace out,

GR


----------



## gr865 (Apr 17, 2015)

Day 70 of 12/12

Well, here we are near the end of this grow.

I will be harvesting BW1 on Monday 4/20 and BW2 a week or so later. Checked trichs, some lightly cloudy and a few with just a tiny dot of amber in the center of a few trichs. BW2 is still filling in and has mostly clear trichs.
I have started pre harvest trim, removed the fan leaves and any dead or dying leaves, will trim the rest on harvest day, with final trim after dried.

Fan leaves removed 4 days prior to harvest






These cola are all 12+"






"Sticky Fingers" Stones, came on my Jango station while I was pruning. 






BW5, removed the dead and dying leaves, fans will be removed at some point next week. Nice buds but still a bit airy.






BW5






BW5 is a sativa strong pheno, hope the high is very sativa.

Will take some pics during the harvest of Black Widow 1 @ 4:20PM on 4/20/15. Lol just love it.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Apr 20, 2015)

4/20/15, day 74 for Black Widow 1 and chop day @ 4:20 PM.

BW5 has the cabinet to itself for a short period of time then, she gets chopped and the clones get to move to the cabinet, and they are ready for that.
I started my trim a few days prior to harvest day. Dead or dying leaves first, select fan leaves when I open the cabinet to move the uvb light I will remove a few leaves at a time, then today I do about a 80% trim. I will do full trim prior to jarring.

@4:20PM I started the chop.


One bud prior to trim


After trim


Bud after trim


Hung in closet to start the drying process. Usually I cut the individual stems but this time I cut the whole plant at the base of the trunk and going to dry this way.


And what a great day it has been.


Peace out, 

GR


----------



## gr865 (Apr 24, 2015)

Week 11 day 77 

Chopping on Sunday or Monday. She has thickened a little but going to be thin buds and low weight. Not sure of the smoke but disappointed the the grow over all, maybe my fault but should not of been this hard. 
Anyway, here is a pic of BW5, having the room in the cabinet since BW1 is in the closet drying, I have bent and twisted her to get the best light she can for these last few days.







Here are a couple of pics of some of the other ladies.
The group of clones that is in the closet waiting to get into the cabinet.






Some clones I cut day before yesterday for a friend. Rooting them in straight coco. 






They were taken from the mothers before I began to Bonsai them. I now have the mothers in 3 inch plastic nursery pots, straight coco. I will begin shaping the Bonsai's after they have recovered from the massive chop I gave them.

Before, this pic was taken on 4/2, did not get a pic before I did the deed.;






After, taken on 4/22






GR


----------



## gr865 (May 1, 2015)

Final weight 6.2 zips buds, 1.15 zips larf. Really did not have that much trim but the strain was so thin and airy that I put a lot of BW5 in the Larf jar. Going to make some cannabutter tomorrow.
8 tops from the BW1 Mainline






Individual pics of BW1






Entire group of BW1 and BW5






I did not take a pic of the Tops from BW5, just too busy in my shop to take the time. Maybe later. I was surprised the BW5 actually out weighted BW1 by about a .25 zips, it was the more airy of the two plants.

Well hopefully this will get me by and with the clones flowering now I hope to get by till the fall grow. Think I am going to compost BW5 clones, over 6 weeks flower and hardly any bud formation.


GR


----------



## gr865 (May 12, 2015)

I found from the last grow of the mothers of these two phenos and from an email I received from MNS about this strain that I needed way more time. On the website they say they are 10 weeks (70 day) plants. After I harvested one at 74 days, did so to harvest on 4/20, and the second at around 80 days. I realize that that is not near enough time. I should have left them both for another 14 to 21 days. The first one harvested (3 zips) was fairly tight buds 12 to 16 inches long, but the fragrance and potency was not there and could have had tighter buds. The second one (3.25 zips) had very thin buds, very long and thin. The thing looked gooey and slick and I thought it was going to be the one. Just does not have it! 
When I emailed MNS with pictures and comments I got a response from a rep saying that his favorite BW that he grew took 13 weeks to get tight budded and fragrant. But if I find that one out of all my seeds then I will never want to let the mother die. 
I like that! 

Both highs are good, hard to tell them apart, one has better fragrance, but not the meds I was expecting. 

Ok I am @ 8 weeks of 12/12 with the two phenos of the Mr Nice Seeds Black Widow.
I have 4 plants of pheno 1 under my 400W HPS. I plan on harvesting these starting @ 10 + weeks the one plant at 11 +, one at 12 and one at 13 +. This will all be amber dependent, will not let them go over 25% amber.
























Only going to show one pic of BW5, they all look the same, very very tall and thin.
It may be a problem with the LED I am going this group with, but I have grown some wonderful medicine with this light. I have contacted the company and waiting to see what they say about it.
Again this is 8 weeks into 12/12, this in not in the cabinet but in a closet that I cover the door to insure no light stray light leaks at night. This mother did the same thing in the cabinet grow, it was a lot fuller at this stage but she began to stretch again late in flower. It may end up on the compost pile, but I was impressed with the amount of gooey trichs on its mother, going to go ahead and grow it out for ever how long it takes. Going to give it 10% amber for the first plant to harvest then harvest one the next week and the last one the following week. Again, percentage of amber dependent.







Later, 
GR


----------



## dave and Em (Jul 1, 2015)

Ok my 1st indoor. Just flipped to 12/12. 3*3*7. 400 hps, running these 2 girls. One is Nirvana Maui waui , 2nd is Nirvana random. My how #2 has taken off


----------



## dave and Em (Jul 1, 2015)

Any suggestions for a rookie?


----------



## Holisticfarmer (Jul 1, 2015)

dave and Em said:


> Any suggestions for a rookie?[/
> 
> 
> dave and Em said:
> ...


----------



## dave and Em (Jul 1, 2015)

Hotest part of the day maybe 83. About 78 on average. I keep seeing guys say they only get their light 6in or more away. I've had these guys almost touching the light with minimal burn if any. Just curious.? Also did my best at a little lst today


----------



## dave and Em (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry for the shitty phone pics... Really does the ladies no justice


----------



## gr865 (Jul 2, 2015)

D an Em,

Have never seen such a white HPS light, what type of HPS are you running? May be something I have not heard of.
Also, what is you nute program, what is your medium and what is your goal pH? I would not run your light that close, maybe just me, but I think that is a little too close, I would not go below 8". Not saying you can't, I just wouldn't.

GR


----------



## HappyMan420 (Jul 2, 2015)

dave and Em said:


> Any suggestions for a rookie?


[Ctrl] + [< >] rotates your pics


----------



## Holisticfarmer (Jul 2, 2015)

Howdy yall,
My buddy is in 3rd week of flower and I'm pretty happy with the progress so far. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## dave and Em (Jul 2, 2015)

gr865 said:


> D an Em,
> 
> Have never seen such a white HPS light, what type of HPS are you running? May be something I have not heard of.
> Also, what is you nute program, what is your medium and what is your goal pH? I would not run your light that close, maybe just me, but I think that is a little too close, I would not go below 8". Not saying you can't, I just wouldn't.
> ...


See, I'm horrible. I didn't mention I was running the mh the first 2 weeks... Trying to reduce stretch as much as possible. Soil is roots organic,and happy frog. Haven't had to feed much at all, but I'm using the go line from gh. And haven't really checked runoff. But average ph going in is about 6.5. Thanks for the replies


----------



## dave and Em (Jul 2, 2015)

HappyMan420 said:


> [Ctrl] + [< >] rotates your pics


Sorry bud. I'm using my smartphone, hence the horrible pictures.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 2, 2015)

dave and Em said:


> See, I'm horrible. I didn't mention I was running the mh the first 2 weeks... Trying to reduce stretch as much as possible. Soil is roots organic,and happy frog. Haven't had to feed much at all, but I'm using the go line from gh. And haven't really checked runoff. But average ph going in is about 6.5. Thanks for the replies


D&Em
Ok, had not heard of that method to reduce stretch, how is it working for you?
Good soil mix, I wouldn't worry too much about checking runoff just make sure the pH you have going in is around 6.0 or a bit lower, and flush a few time during the grow.

GR


----------



## dave and Em (Jul 2, 2015)

gr865 said:


> D&Em
> Ok, had not heard of that method to reduce stretch, how is it working for you?
> Good soil mix, I wouldn't worry too much about checking runoff just make sure the pH you have going in is around 6.0 or a bit lower, and flush a few time during the grow.
> 
> GR


Haven't really seen much stretch, but I did switch to hps today. What do ya think


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Jul 18, 2015)

Bizzler said:


> Here's my 400w HPS Grow Cab
> I have 6 in Flower


This is sick props on a B.A. cab grow what have you yielded off this if you have?


----------



## fridayfishfry (Aug 17, 2015)

grew fast!


----------



## innerG (Aug 17, 2015)

Putting the girls into flower, Bubbleberry on left - Mendocino Purple Kush on right

Still got plenty from the last harvest from the 400 till they're done


----------



## TefHef73 (Aug 17, 2015)

Candy Kush and Trans Siberian Autoflower...both grown under 400w in 4x4 tent...have Purple Cheese and Hijack growing now, in 2nd week of veg, will post when finished...around Halloween...


----------



## gr865 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi fellow 400 watters,
Will be starting another run in the cabinet in a few weeks.  About 7 sqft X 6' tall!
Be using one of my two White Rhino fem's and I would like to put in one or two more. In stock I have some freebies I got from my last order from Seedsman. 
One fem of each, Exodus Cheese, Dr. Seedsman, and Citrus Super Haze. I also have 5 regs of NLHaze/Skunk #1 from Mr. Nice Seeds which will be another run, maybe spring.
Going to Mainline/Hub all plants to 8, and am wanting to get all the general same height. Have been doing some research but they only say, short, medium or tall height, hell, medium could be anywhere from 30 to 45 inches.

Any Suggestions!!!

Will be growing in Hempy buckets using Botanicare CocoGro coco fiber and Growstone @ a 70/30 to 75/25 ratio. Going to start the seeds directly in 3 to 4 gallon square plastic tubs. 
If my business slows, which I expect due to winter, I would like to journal this grow. We will see!

Look forward to another grow, helps me calm my nerves.

GR


----------



## innerG (Sep 8, 2015)

gr865 said:


> D&Em
> Ok, had not heard of that method to reduce stretch, how is it working for you?
> Good soil mix, I wouldn't worry too much about checking runoff just make sure the pH you have going in is around 6.0 or a bit lower, and flush a few time during the grow.
> 
> GR


FWIW, I ran MH for the first 2 weeks of flower this run, and stretch has been really minimal. 9-10" total since flipping to 12/12

Pics are last day of veg and day 22 of flower. You can kind of judge the height of you use the power strip on the wall behind it as reference


----------



## TefHef73 (Sep 18, 2015)

Personally, I use HTG 4x4 tent...Blue Planet Nutrients...Roots Organic and/or Pro Mix HP soils...and here are my latest 3...2 Hijack Automatic and 1 Purple Cheese...the 2 taller Ladies are the Hijacks and the shorter, thicker Lady is the Cheese...just ending their 3rd week of flower, 6th week from seed...still hoping to go another 4 weeks of just getting fat and wonderful...I know I really didn't say sh*t, but I hope it helped...ha...


----------



## gr865 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ok, I have started flower, four days in.

I just realized that I have not given any info on my grow.

White Rhino and Exodus Cheese both fem'ed.

2 - 5 gallon Hempy buckets in a 7 plus sqft cabinet.
75/25 Botanicare Coco/Growstone
GH Micro and Bloom nutes, Cal/Mag plus and Epson, using Heads modified Lucas formula at reduced rates, they have been reduce by about 1/3rd. PPM at 600 to 700, and pH 5.8 to 5.95.
At present watering/nutes at every water and I have been giving them two waterings per day, 7 AM and Just before lights out at 7 PM. Six to 8 cups per watering. Getting about a 1 plus runoff.
Growing Manifold/Mainline style without the grow ring.
400W MH for veg and now 400W HPS for flower with Cool Tube.
6" Vortex fan and 6" Can filter

WR
 
EC
 

GR


----------



## innerG (Nov 24, 2015)

I dropped the side lighting and am just running a 400w Hortilux this time. (Used MH for veg) Im using a 3x3 Apollo tent.

Have one Blueberry (left) and one Headband (right). The Blueberry appears to be a sativa-leaning pheno. Both were from clones, 17 days since flipping to 12/12.


----------



## gr865 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nothing exciting to report, grow is going very well, best I have had to date. I think I am finally learning something, 

Color is great not to lush, well the White Rhino is a lot darker green, think it is the strain. No tip burn, no curling up or down just cruising down the road with my headlights on.

The WR is very very indica dominate while the Exodus Cheese is more sativa dom, I have the WR blocked up with a plastic tub, about 4 to 5 inches, to achieve equal height of the two plants.
Oh yeah, it started showing pistils Monday evening, they should break loose soon and go into full bloom. Love it! 
Really like the shape of the WR, it is going to be a good strain to Manifold (mainline). The EC is very branchy and considerable space between nodes. I have had those type of cola'a before on other plants, the Mr. B's Cotton Candie x Blackberry/Grape Ape had a very similar cola signature.

Yesterdays post was from day 4 of 12/12 so todays pics are 5 days newer.
GR

WR day 9 of 12/12






EC day 9 of 12/12






Happy Turkey Day Y'all!


----------



## gr865 (Nov 28, 2015)

Ok got up this morning with a mission in mind. Today is prune and clone day.
Here are the two ladies after prune and ready for water/nutes.

WR






EC






The clones of the two ladies, 13 each, hope to get at least 8 to 10 of each to do my SOG. 





Going to have to build a containment/drain to put the clones buckets in for flower. Thinking of a 1"x6" frame, plywood bottom and either heavy plastic or white rubberized paint, It will need to be 42"x30" to hold the 20 clones.

These are the Folgers coffee cans I was speaking of. I should be able to get at least 20 in the cabinet if I can get a few more cans, have 17 at present. As stated it is 8x6.5.











That's about it for now.

GR


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 29, 2015)

Bubblegum 00 seeds


----------



## ACNJGrower420 (Nov 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bubblegum 00 seeds
> View attachment 3553571





Gary Goodson said:


> Bubblegum 00 seeds
> View attachment 3553571


yo add me on here bro how was the bubble gum 00 autflower? i want to get that for my first grow big yields off one plant i see????


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 29, 2015)

ACNJGrower420 said:


> yo add me on here bro how was the bubble gum 00 autflower? i want to get that for my first grow big yields off one plant i see????


Its a photo, I dont grow autos... Can't fux with them bruh. 

And yea its one plant vegged for about 10 weeks in a 20 gallon fabric pot


----------



## ACNJGrower420 (Nov 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Its a photo, I dont grow autos... Can't fux with them bruh.
> 
> And yea its one plant vegged for about 10 weeks in a 20 gallon fabric pot


oh ok what strain is it i guess i thought it was auto bubble cuz the 00 seeds i googled lol so its jus 00 seeds bubblegum feminized no auto correct>?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 29, 2015)

ACNJGrower420 said:


> oh ok what strain is it i guess i thought it was auto bubble cuz the 00 seeds i googled lol so its jus 00 seeds bubblegum feminized no auto correct>?


Yea fem Bubblegum from 00 seeds.

My bad, I just googled it too and the fucking auto is the 1st one that came up... but here you go bro, here's the link
http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/00-seeds-bubble-gum-feminised-seeds-5207


----------



## ACNJGrower420 (Nov 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Its a photo, I dont grow autos... Can't fux with them bruh.
> 
> And yea its one plant vegged for about 10 weeks in a 20 gallon fabric pot


also why does everyone not like autos and for this strain is a gorilla grow tent 4x4 ok to grow this is? what exactly would i need far as lights how big the watts the 400w what size pot do i need im new im sorry if im being a pain in the ass and asking nagging questions


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 29, 2015)

ACNJGrower420 said:


> also why does everyone not like autos and for this strain is a gorilla grow tent 4x4 ok to grow this is? what exactly would i need far as lights how big the watts the 400w what size pot do i need im new im sorry if im being a pain in the ass and asking nagging questions


Nah its cool man. I dont like autos because I dont have control on them as far as vegging and flowering goes. I also dont think they are as potent(but many will debate that) I grow from seed and then clone the shit outta them. So autos arent for me in that aspect as well.

In a 4x4 I would go with 4 10 gallon smart pots, top and train them and you'll have a full tent in no time. I do think that 400 might not be enough light for a 4x4 though. Either go with a 3x3 tent for one 400 or get a 600 watt hps for that 4x4.


----------



## ACNJGrower420 (Nov 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah its cool man. I dont like autos because I dont have control on them as far as vegging and flowering goes. I also dont think they are as potent(but many will debate that) I grow from seed and then clone the shit outta them. So autos arent for me in that aspect as well.
> 
> In a 4x4 I would go with 4 10 gallon smart pots, top and train them and you'll have a full tent in no time. I do think that 400 might not be enough light for a 4x4 though. Either go with a 3x3 tent for one 400 or get a 600 watt hps for that 4x4.


ok so can u please tell me exactly what i would need eveyrthing included to grow same exact bubblegum u got in a 3x3 or 4x4 gorilla tent please tell me what exhaust shit i need what soil what is topping it cuttin the tips so it bushes out?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 29, 2015)

ACNJGrower420 said:


> ok so can u please tell me exactly what i would need eveyrthing included to grow same exact bubblegum u got in a 3x3 or 4x4 gorilla tent please tell me what exhaust shit i need what soil what is topping it cuttin the tips so it bushes out?


Start here and read all the stickies
https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/

I would suggest reading and learning before you buy anything. Go out and buy some solo cups and a small bag of soil, use small cfls and start some bag seeds on 12/12. With a micro grow and some time, you'll get to learning the process before you go all out and possibly risk wasting time and money. Just a suggestion, but you do sound very new to this.


----------



## ACNJGrower420 (Nov 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Start here and read all the stickies
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/
> 
> I would suggest reading and learning before you buy anything. Go out and buy some solo cups and a small bag of soil, use small cfls and start some bag seeds on 12/12. With a micro grow and some time, you'll get to learning the process before you go all out and possibly risk wasting time and money. Just a suggestion, but you do sound very new to this.


i was just doin that bro and alot of em have errors and are non working link please tell someone to update that im trying to learn i need all that info


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 29, 2015)

Here, this is a good read and seem to be intact
https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-grow-marijuana.937/


----------



## innerG (Dec 1, 2015)

Here's the Blueberry and Headband again - coming along at day 23ish of 12/12


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 1, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bubblegum 00 seeds
> View attachment 3553571


I remember you mentioning this was worth growing a while back, it actually looks pretty fantastic to me, sheeit boi. Nice one.


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll be adding more pics tomorrow because I've added another fan an a 400 watt hps


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 6, 2015)

How's this look?


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 6, 2015)

How's this look?


----------



## innerG (Dec 10, 2015)

Day 32 of 12/12 under the 400w Hortilux

Blueberry



Headband


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 10, 2015)

400w hps 7 week veg


----------



## gr865 (Dec 10, 2015)

Just posted to my journal, White Rhino and Exodus Cheese, day 24 of 12/12.

Ladies are doing fine, the WR is ahead of the EC at least by a week plus. Thinking the EC is going to take 10 to 15 extra days, unless she comes on strong between now and harvest date.

The clones are about ready to go in to 1 gallon coffee cans, going to do 12 WR and 4 EC plus keep a mother of each strain.


----------



## budstocker88 (Dec 11, 2015)

New to site this is my first time growing indoors 3x3 tent mostly gifted clones ranging from1 week to 5 weeks under 400w hps


----------



## gr865 (Dec 11, 2015)

budstocker88 said:


> New to site this is my first time growing indoors 3x3 tent mostly gifted clones ranging from1 week to 5 weeks under 400w hps


Sweet, nice ladies, strains?
That's one week to 5 weeks into 12/12?
What is your medium and nutes?

GR


----------



## budstocker88 (Dec 11, 2015)

gr865 said:


> Sweet, nice ladies, strains?
> That's one week to 5 weeks into 12/12?
> What is your medium and nutes?
> 
> GR


The two close ups are a bubba kush and sour kush there are 4 or 5 more sour kush in tent a couple mystery strains from Bagseed medium is a mix of organic compost 70% and Perlite 30% General hydroponics nutes then clean water then cal mag and bloom nutes by botanicare and then back to th nutes


----------



## budstocker88 (Dec 11, 2015)

budstocker88 said:


> The two close ups are a bubba kush and sour kush there are 4 or 5 more sour kush in tent a couple mystery strains from Bagseed medium is a mix of organic compost 70% and Perlite 30% General hydroponics nutes then clean water then cal mag and bloom nutes by botanicare and then back to th nutes


And yes 1 to 5 weeks under12/12 I have seedlings started for next round so as they get big enough for veg box I slide another clone into flower


----------



## innerG (Dec 12, 2015)

So, this is kind of ghetto rigged but it made sense to me at the time.

I exhaust out one side of my reflector, and leave the glass out to draw the tent air out.

In the empty 6" hole on the other side of the reflector, I added a blue LED light just to add a little extra light spectrum in - I know it's not efficient enough to make much of a weight difference, but why not? I also got a molex socket extender to center the 400w bulb better in the reflector for more even light distribution



I uploaded a quick and janky video showing the two plants and two clones I took (going to try and make seeds via rodelization)


----------



## gr865 (Dec 18, 2015)

White Rhino & Exodus Cheese
Day 30 of 12/12
400W HPS
The WR and EC are doing fine in flower. Not sure why I did not get a picture of EC today when working the plants. Oh well will get one over the next few days. Their buds are getting bigger, not as fast as I would like, but they are doing fine.
WR taken today,










I will be doing some leaf tucking tomorrow and may have to remove some of the fans, not really wanting to do that though, so hoping tucking will suffice. The distance between the node was so very short that I never felt comfortable super cropping this plant and she is so short and compact. Her nugs and really stacking. I hope some of her clones make it as she will make a great SOG plant.

I posted this in my journal a couple of days ago.
Some of my clones have taken a dive. Transplanted into the one gallon Hempy buckets on 12/12/15 and they all looked ok at that point. Since then some have just totally gone down hill. Looks like over nutes at first but all were treated the same and over half are doing ok. Nutes were at .25 rate!
Just a couple of pics, more later

. 

First three are WR, 4 & 6th or EC and 5th is WR

GR

Update on that journal post,
I lost three of the WR and one EC, when I pulled them from their plugs they still had some roots but they were all dead on top. They may have survived but I went ahead and replaced them with the last four plants still in the rooting trays, one WR and 3 EC's.
Here the clan, 8 WR and 8 EC.


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 20, 2015)

Starting week 2 of flower kush pheno of blue og


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 25, 2015)

First bits of bud porn plant was veged for just over a month week 2 of flower


----------



## dafez (Dec 26, 2015)

gr865 said:


> White Rhino & Exodus Cheese
> Day 30 of 12/12
> 400W HPS
> The WR and EC are doing fine in flower. Not sure why I did not get a picture of EC today when working the plants. Oh well will get one over the next few days. Their buds are getting bigger, not as fast as I would like, but they are doing fine.
> ...


nice!


----------



## gr865 (Dec 29, 2015)

Just a quicky to Complete my post from yesterday.
The two in the cabinet and the clones info has been posted in my journal now. Here are some pics from the two journal entry's.

Stop by and check it out and give me some advice!
GR


----------



## innerG (Dec 29, 2015)

Coming into the home stretch with just a couple of weeks left, here are the girls at day 53:

Blueberry
 

Headband


----------



## gr865 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just made a post to my Journal, link below. Take a look, getting close on the White Rhino and the Exodus Cheese. The clones are doing well also, except the EC has some leaf Claw, not sure about this as nothing has really change in the clone nutes.
WR





The curled leaves in the top left of the pic is not Claw, it's where the plant was pressing against the cabinet walls. The plant show no signs of Claw.
Bud shot






EC






Bud Shot






GR


----------



## budstocker88 (Jan 10, 2016)

Been Awhile since I've been on here but finally have some plants actually starting to look good and was just curious how you all of you get the big colas I end up with a bunch of thumb size buds but no big colas just a ton of little thumb size nugs Not complaining just wondering if it's a strain thing or me just missing something


----------



## gr865 (Jan 10, 2016)

budstocker88 said:


> Been Awhile since I've been on here but finally have some plants actually starting to look good and was just curious how you all of you get the big colas I end up with a bunch of thumb size buds but no big colas just a ton of little thumb size nugs Not complaining just wondering if it's a strain thing or me just missing something


Could be strains, how are your growing, ie, lighting, space, nutes, grow medium, grow technique and the such?
I believe the amount of light per given space is the main ingredient for a successful grow. I have seen some impressive grows with CFL's, LED's, HID's and even T5's. The thing was the space they were growing in, not to large for the amount of light they were using.

Just my thoughts,

GR


----------



## budstocker88 (Jan 10, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Could be strains, how are your growing, ie, lighting, space, nutes, grow medium, grow technique and the such?
> I believe the amount of light per given space is the main ingredient for a successful grow. I have seen some impressive grows with CFL's, LED's, HID's and even T5's. The thing was the space they were growing in, not to large for the amount of light they were using.
> 
> Just my thoughts,
> ...


3x3 tent 400w hps bubba and sour kush are strain media is 70% organic compost and 30% perlite gh flora series nutes along with botanicare cal mag and koolbloom powder on my own toned down feeding schedule so I don't over feed


----------



## budstocker88 (Jan 10, 2016)

That's what I'm working with


----------



## Moe Flo (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm new to indoor, I'm just vegging with a 400 HID. I have mostly crosses of GSC, there's a few afghans and a real fruity pheno in this mix. I needed the space am so glad it's working.





Happy New Year RIU.


----------



## innerG (Jan 11, 2016)

Blueberry gettin' close:


----------



## gr865 (Jan 12, 2016)

Posted some info on my Exodus Cheese harvest and the clones to my Journal today.
Will harvest the White Rhino next Monday or so..


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 12, 2016)

I know it's not perfect but I'm a so called newbie I love being a wookie. Why because I'm learning all this bad ass stuff about this pretty hardy plant. Oh this is a delahaze in its 50th day of flower. I topped like 5 times and had it in a scrog net. I pulled it out because I thought I had spider mites so I could spray. It turned out I didn't. Or I caught them super early. The light is a. 400 watt mh/hps Apollo. From what I know it's bottom shelf equipment. I used bio bizz grow for veg. Bio bizz bloom. With orca micro. I haven't found a small enough oscillating fan for my small tent so just using a 6" inline fan.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 1, 2016)

White Rhino & Exodus Cheese Day 21 of 12/12

The ladies did not seem to do a lot this week, got a little taller and beginning to fatten, the EC is lagging just like her mother did. I did my last super cropping this morning as it is day 21. Not sure where I heard this, but it was long ago that you can trim up to day 21 of 12/12 with no harm to the plant. They have responded very well to the SC and I will be using it much more in future grows. The only thing I will do now is do some minor fan leaf removal of leaves blocking bud sites.
White Rhino 









Exodus Cheese














Group Shot





WR






GR


----------



## Danyoojames420 (Feb 4, 2016)

What's up RIU!
Here's my 400 grow. Still little girls


----------



## gr865 (Feb 15, 2016)

White Rhino & Exodus Cheese Clones
Day 35 of 12/12

Hi y'all,
Ok day 35 and the ladies are doing fine, thee to five weeks till harvest. Will probably do a staggered harvest, maybe do two to four plants at the recommended date then stagger the rest. I am going to harvest the tops staggered also, chop some tops leaving the undergrowth to mature more.

The ladies have recovered from the heavy pruning I gave them two weeks ago and have taken back off, but of course good ol' Murphy's Law reared it's ugly head and my 400W HPS died. Went out just after light on this past week and the smell of burned wires set me back. Shit I went in to panic mode at that point, opened the box expecting to find something really fucked, but things were fine. So I started looking and found the digital ballast had crashed. So pull all the HPS stuff out and reinstalled my California Light Works SS 400 LED. Have not use it for a number of grows but it is still in good shape.
To help compensate for no longer having the HPS, can't afford a replacement right now, I put in 5-26W soft white 2750 lumen CFL's. I hope this set up does the trick.
My next years Christmas Card, LOL


























Just fattening up and being happy. I have not seen any shock from having to change the lights but I am keeping a close eye on it.
Then temperature in the cabinet is about 6 or so degrees higher in the cabinet than with the HPS and cool tube. Half way through today's light cycle and the temp in the cabinet is 83 degrees, it would be about 75 to 77 degree with the cool tube.

Later
GR


----------



## Moe Flo (Mar 6, 2016)

Keeping on with the keep on.


----------



## Danyoojames420 (Mar 6, 2016)

Danyoojames420 said:


> What's up RIU!
> Here's my 400 grow. Still little girls
> View attachment 3600661 View attachment 3600663


Heres my girls now.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello all. 
Just wondering what your highest yields are, or have come across from a single 400w HPS?


----------



## innerG (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's one of the nugs from the blueberry:


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

innerG said:


> Here's one of the nugs from the blueberry:
> 
> View attachment 3629178


Very nice, how much did you yield altogether?


----------



## innerG (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Very nice, how much did you yield altogether?


I had a mix, but that one was about half the tent and it yielded 170g


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

I've just pulled 486grams dry from one plant. 17.3 ounce.


----------



## innerG (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Danyoojames420 (Mar 11, 2016)

innerG said:


> Here's one of the nugs from the blueberry:
> 
> View attachment 3629178


Looking delicious!

Cant wait for my girls to be finish


----------



## gr865 (Apr 4, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I've just pulled 486grams dry from one plant. 17.3 ounce.


Stats and pictures, that is quite the load!


----------



## innerG (Apr 4, 2016)

400w still bangin with clones of the blueberry. 

Transplanted clones 3/16


Flipped to 12/12 yesterday


----------



## Danyoojames420 (Apr 5, 2016)

innerG said:


> Here's one of the nugs from the blueberry:
> 
> View attachment 3629178


What company did you get your blueberry from?


----------



## innerG (Apr 5, 2016)

Danyoojames420 said:


> What company did you get your blueberry from?


It was a clone from Cloner's Market in Seattle. They said it was Dutch Passion Blueberry


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 5, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Stats and pictures, that is quite the load!


Golden Lemons by DNA Genetics.
Veg 250w MH
Flower 400w Dual Spec HPS
1000 x 1000 x 2000mm tent.
DWC


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Golden Lemons by DNA Genetics.
> Veg 250w MH
> Flower 400w Dual Spec HPS
> 1000 x 1000 x 2000mm tent.
> DWCView attachment 3650435View attachment 3650436


Full grow journal in my signature, a lot of pages to get through lol, I think it starts from around page 40. 
Growing LA Confidential now in a sort of dodgy Mainline under 400w, seriously strange sort of growth, worth looking at! All in the 250w Hash Bomb grow thread in my signature. The Hash Bomb grow is also worth checking out, great yield for a 250w. 1G per Watt.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Golden Lemons by DNA Genetics.
> Veg 250w MH
> Flower 400w Dual Spec HPS
> 1000 x 1000 x 2000mm tent.
> DWCView attachment 3650435View attachment 3650436


I ran into quite a few problems with this grow, I broke a main arm, Which never healed, I wasn't able to be around for the grow daily because of work, I was working away for a week and tending to her at weekends. Due to this I was unable to control EC/CF, she got nute burn in the last few weeks. Air movement was shite and I ended up with a lot of budrot, I lost at least half ounce to bud rot. 
So I think if I was able to be around everyday and make sure everything was tip top, I would have yielded 500-600g and shamed some 600w growers lol
Have a look at my thread any ways, I'm always posting stuff, hopefully you can learn something from me, or you can teach me summat!
Happy growing.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm new to 400w, but have been at it for about a year? Small tent (3x3) and soilless, keep on Keepin on fellow 4Hundos! Cheers!

Cheddar Kush Auto, that showed some of daddy's characteristics(Purple Kush) never seen fox tailing on any plant like em before.....crazy!


----------



## gr865 (May 19, 2016)

Ok, seeds ordered, Big Buddha Blue Cheese and Barneys Farm Critical Kusk, so now I am preparing the cabinet and getting ready for my first vertical grow.
Have changed the trellis design due to a conflict of space,

and am in the process of cleaning the cabinet, getting it ready for accept the plants. Cleaning the Mylar sides, washing and repainting the bottom, thinking going with white rubberized paint.
Am thinking of going back to a 4" fan and filter, would like to mount the filter on the outside of the cabinet, just not sure how to do it yet.
Canna Coco and CC nutes
Not sure of size of container, maybe some thoughts from you guys/girls, think two or three gallon smart pots.
Still am not sure if I will go drip or Blumats, leaning towards drip.
Ordered a new high end 400W HPS lamp. Well be running bare bulb, screen wrapped to protect the lamp and prevent any fires, this will also be a vertical grow.
Three to four plants around the lamp.

I would like some input from you smart folks who have run this method and can provide some input.
Thanks and wish me luck on this epic journey!
GR


----------



## St1kybudz (May 21, 2016)

under a 400 bare bulb hanging vertical in a 4x8 gonna add another 23 plants in a couple weeks


----------



## gr865 (May 21, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> View attachment 3687539 under a 400 bare bulb hanging vertical in a 4x8 gonna add another 23 plants in a couple weeks


I don't know much about vertical yet, but isn't that too many plants for a single 400W?
And how do you plan to locate the plants around the light?
Just wondering!
GR


----------



## St1kybudz (May 22, 2016)

gr865 said:


> I don't know much about vertical yet, but isn't that too many plants for a single 400W?
> And how do you plan to locate the plants around the light?
> Just wondering!
> GR


It's on a mover rofl just wait imma add another 20 in a week or so


----------



## St1kybudz (May 22, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> It's on a mover rofl just wait imma add another 20 in a week or so


Vertical is 40% less efficient than horizontal elegedly because the light is emitted from the sides of the bulb but I don't have a robot stick for my mover yet


----------



## St1kybudz (May 22, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> Vertical is 40% less efficient than horizontal elegedly because the light is emitted from the sides of the bulb but I don't have a robot stick for my mover yet


Eventually I plan on upgrading to spyder 1200


----------



## gr865 (May 22, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> It's on a mover rofl just wait imma add another 20 in a week or so





St1kybudz said:


> Vertical is 40% less efficient than horizontal elegedly because the light is emitted from the sides of the bulb but I don't have a robot stick for my mover yet





St1kybudz said:


> Eventually I plan on upgrading to spyder 1200


I guess I know less about vertical than I thought, can you please show me some pics that explain this.
How are you going to use an LED vertical, I would be very interested in you method. I started with LED's and think they are the future.
Thanks
GR


----------



## St1kybudz (May 22, 2016)

gr865 said:


> I guess I know less about vertical than I thought, can you please show me some pics that explain this.
> How are you going to use an LED vertical, I would be very interested in you method. I started with LED's and think they are the future.
> Thanks
> GR


If I were using leds I'd go with 3 300 watt panels on 3 foot movers led will not be hung vertical as the ones I've seen can only be hung hotizontal


----------



## St1kybudz (May 23, 2016)

This help yu out gr865 here's a pic of my seedling that will be added to the tenT in a week or two I will also be adding a trellis for training soon enough butt do you see bow how I can put 40 plants under a 400 watt light in a 4x8 tent now


----------



## Nfld320 (Jun 7, 2016)

here is my first grow. Cks purple kush. Day 32 flower.


----------



## Nfld320 (Jun 7, 2016)

And here is my cks candy cane.


----------



## Nfld320 (Jun 7, 2016)

Cks purple kush


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 19, 2016)

Nfld320 said:


> Cks purple kush


Nice job my friend, for what it's worth, I would steer clear of CKS.....I'm Canadian and have had males show up in more than one pack of those jokers feminine seeds....


----------



## Nfld320 (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes I seen lots of good and bad about crop king seeds online but so far its been a positive experience for me. I will keep your comment inmind when I order seeds again. What seed bank would you suggest and why?


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 21, 2016)

MedicalSeedSco or G13Labs, have been tried tested and true in my opinion....thanks!

I grew Crop Queens PK as well...looked fantastic...smoked like S^*T! Lol


----------



## Nfld320 (Jun 23, 2016)

:-[ going to chop this Friday.


----------



## -MickeyMackWood... (Jun 23, 2016)

Nfld320 said:


> :-[ going to chop this Friday.


Looking great! I personally would hold off on chopping for a week or two, too many white hairs for my taste. Do you have any pictures before you flipped and how long did you veg? Also, did you train at all?


----------



## Nfld320 (Jun 23, 2016)

I would wait another week but my holidays are coming up. I believe the candy cane and 1 of the purple kush are ready to harvest but the other 3 pk could go 1-2 weeks. Its been 100 days from popping up from "soil" and its day been 8+ weeks in flower. I did top the Candy cane and 2 of the purple kush and just let 2 purple kush just grow. (Its my first grow and I didn't want to kill my $70 worth of seeds in week 3.) lol I did lst one plant but I questioned if I knew what I was doing and kind of stopped training it. When I start my next grow in a couple of months I will set it up so I don't move the plants and use a flood table and scrog net and veg a little longer.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 23, 2016)

400 watt HPS with a supplemental 80 watt LED stick light.






Bubba Kush.
Almost ready...


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2016)

Have been using a cheap 400W for the past few years but this grow I have switched to a Eye Hortilux Super 400W for my new vertical grow. I will also switch my times during 12/12. I had previously had my times set to on at 7AM off at 7PM, now I will have the light on at 10PM and off at 10AM. Want to see what difference having the light on at night and off before the outside temps get too hot. I will also be adding an A/C to the room I will be drawing air from. I know this will make a difference in the day time temps as my grows in the past have hit 85+ degrees during the day when I was running from 7AM to 7PM.
If anyone has run a vertical grow with a 400W please chime in.
GR


----------



## gr865 (Jun 28, 2016)

Well I designed my Blumat layout, ordered the parts and got them today. Also picked up my tent, light, vertical cord, fan speed controller and got some 4" ducting. Four hours later, I have my closet disassembled and the tent installed. Enough for today!
Getting room ready, got to remove that shelf.

Got that done and lined the floor with plastic.

Getting the tent ready

Putting it all together, one person, should be a two person job. But damn Gorilla tape works great.

Ok, lets get this done

Let's see how the screens fit. Oh yea!


Just a couple more next post.
GR


----------



## gr865 (Jun 28, 2016)

Let me finish this.
More screen shots

A look inside


A little advertising


Damn near filled my closet

Look thru any window


GR


----------



## -MickeyMackWood... (Jul 10, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> 400 watt HPS with a supplemental 80 watt LED stick light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking yummy! Can we get an update? What size tent are you in?


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 10, 2016)

-MickeyMackWood... said:


> Looking yummy! Can we get an update? What size tent are you in?


The tent is a Secret Jardin 3x3x6 tent.

Update:
The Bubba's Gift, a short term Indica was harvested last week and is Delish!! but was only about an ounce in weight(not much, I expect 2 to 3 off the SLH...)
The Bubba kush is about a week, perhaps from harvest. It is like a 50/50 indica.
The Super Lemon Haze is about 2 weeks, perhaps 16 days from harvest.
The Lucy is about 2 to 3 weeks from harvest. This one is heavy CBD and THC. Giving it a try.
The SLH and Lucy are heavy Sativa, so they are taking longer.

Bubba kush in front/left, SLH front, right(the stretchy one), and Lucy in the back.






SLH, at about 60 days. She smells and makes me want it. A beauty.


----------



## -MickeyMackWood... (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks


jeepster1993 said:


> The tent is a Secret Jardin 3x3x6 tent.
> 
> Update:
> The Bubba's Gift, a short term Indica was harvested last week and is Delish!! but was only about an ounce in weight(not much, I expect 2 to 3 off the SLH...)
> ...


Thanks for the update. Looking very good! That Lemon looks like its packing some power!! How long did you veg?


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 11, 2016)

@gr865...What sized tent are you using?

I have a Gorilla Grow Lite. A 2x 2.5x 7. Got the extra 1 foot hight extension.
That tent is lit with a home made COB style 250 watt LED. Oh man, the plants love that thing. (And, AND...is full of Super Lemon Haze...)
Been toying with the idea of ditching the 400w HPS for LED, but at 9 square feet to light, the COB style LED is VERY costly. The HPS just works too well.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 11, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> @gr865...What sized tent are you using?
> 
> I have a Gorilla Grow Lite. A 2x 2.5x 7. Got the extra 1 foot hight extension.
> That tent is lit with a home made COB style 250 watt LED. Oh man, the plants love that thing. (And, AND...is full of Super Lemon Haze...)
> Been toying with the idea of ditching the 400w HPS for LED, but at 9 square feet to light, the COB style LED is VERY costly. The HPS just works too well.


4'x4'x6'7". 
If you would like you can check out my grow in Vertical Growing.
How do you like your tent, have found multiple light leaks, mainly at the stitches.
GR


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 11, 2016)

Light leaks...
Yeah.

Took this of the window/door. The window is closed with velcro and the door is 5 separate zippers(for a 2x2.5 room, 5 zippers for the door???)
Not bad leaks, but...
I like the Jarden more...


----------



## gr865 (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes, I have the same issues, with the windows, have not seen any other area of concern. I think I will just put a light weight black felt cover over the front when I begin 12/12. That will solve both the window and seam problems.
Should have listened to my GF, damn that woman. LOL Tent is 4x4, room is under 5x5, she said why use a tent?

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 24, 2016)

Quick update!
Day 31 since sprout.
7/9/16 - Transplanted into the two gallon smart pots.
7/23/16 - Hooked up Blumat gravity system, 5 carrots, 10 gal rez.

Problems
Neglect the first couple of weeks, slow start.
This week I have a issue with armyworm. I had been putting the plants outside during the day, had them set for 24/7 light, 9 hrs sunlight and 15 hrs the vertical 400W, I am now at 18/6. Just a couple of days ago I was examining them first thing in the morning and had two shoot on two different plants just wilted and laying over. Checked them over well, at least I though I did, and did not find anything until that evening and I found a worm laying on one of the fan leaves, upon further inspection with a hand lens I found this on one of the two plants that were effected.  Since then I have found and killed two more worms, sprayed with AmaMax but this morning shoot wilted and laying on the fan leaf was another worm.
Going into town soon to get some neem oil and will do another thorough inspection when I spray them with the neem oil, I will leave the lights off for at least 12 hrs after the application. 
May buy some Praying Mantis as they are great worm control and I think can live in the tent and be harvested when they have done the deed. 
Anyway, I am hopeful that I can get this shit under control and glad my plants are still small, and should grow out of the damage.

Taken yesterday after I finished installing the Blumat system.
  
GR


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 24, 2016)

Everything is out of the room, all harvested.
I got about 1/2+ of a gram of bud per watt of light. Also made 3 grams of bubble hash with the trimmings. So that worked out to just about 9 1/2 ounces out of my 400 watt room. Not growing any of the big bud stuff, but trying some more of the higher end stuff that is not heavy producers, I feel good with that.
It is really good bud too.
This is Super lemon haze the day before harvest, oh my am I happy with the quality, toe curling stuff. Not the heaviest yield at about 2 ounces on this plant.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 24, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Yes, I have the same issues, with the windows, have not seen any other area of concern. I think I will just put a light weight black felt cover over the front when I begin 12/12. That will solve both the window and seam problems.
> Should have listened to my GF, damn that woman. LOL Tent is 4x4, room is under 5x5, she said why use a tent?
> 
> GR


Dont you hate when your girl is right fml


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 24, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> Everything is out of the room, all harvested.
> I got about 1/2+ of a gram of bud per watt of light. Also made 3 grams of bubble hash with the trimmings. So that worked out to just about 9 1/2 ounces out of my 400 watt room. Not growing any of the big bud stuff, but trying some more of the higher end stuff that is not heavy producers, I feel good with that.
> It is really good bud too.
> This is Super lemon haze the day before harvest, oh my am I happy with the quality, toe curling stuff. Not the heaviest yield at about 2 ounces on this plant.


Ill take 2 oz of fire all day before a 1/4 of some Huffy


----------



## MickeyMackWood (Jul 28, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> Everything is out of the room, all harvested.
> I got about 1/2+ of a gram of bud per watt of light. Also made 3 grams of bubble hash with the trimmings. So that worked out to just about 9 1/2 ounces out of my 400 watt room. Not growing any of the big bud stuff, but trying some more of the higher end stuff that is not heavy producers, I feel good with that.
> It is really good bud too.
> This is Super lemon haze the day before harvest, oh my am I happy with the quality, toe curling stuff. Not the heaviest yield at about 2 ounces on this plant.


Damn good harvest if you ask me. Im shooting for a QP off my 400w, anything more will be a blessing . Its been a few years since my last go so im having to tweak and relearn as I go... How long did you veg? Also did you LST at all? That Lemon Haze looks fire! It has me over here drooling!!


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 28, 2016)

It veged for 2 months. No cutting, or topping, but I do run a lot of fans so there is LST, the fans blow right on them, you can see it this pic from the other room(the LED room).







After it dried, there was 75 grams off this plant. That would work out to 300g off 400w.
I am waiting to see what happens under the LED light running in the other room, same SLH strain. The buds are larger.
This is from 250 watts of full spectrum LED light. Still about 3 weeks from harvest.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 2, 2016)

Update!
Day 39 since sprout.

Put them on the screens this week, have the Blumats "dialed-in" sort of, had one runaway two days after getting them going. Caught it before it got out of the containment tray. They have been tied up some, have done minor defo, have been tucking the fans behind the screens, still get some light so still acting as the solar panels they are.
BC1
 
BC2

BC3

CK1

CK2
 
I did not cut but a few fans but you can see where I tucked the fans to the back of the screen, will cut them when the shoots new fans get a bit bigger.

View from the top


GR

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Aby55 (Aug 4, 2016)

I had to lay low for a bit but I'm back with my 400 watt hps. 
Planted 6 bag seeds 2 days ago. 1 is about to break soil. 
The seeds I'm using are from a buddy and they are old. Funds have been tight so I'm just trying to get started again.
I've finished 2 runs in the past. 1st was my best. Not sure on what I yielded as I did not scale it but I will be scaling it this time if I get a girl anyways. I'll post some pics when they emerge from the soil.
Ordering some seeds for the next run just not sure what yet.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 21, 2016)

Day 11 of 12/12 8/20/16

A little Saturday morning update, just cut a couple of fans that I had tucked thru the screen last week, and tucked a few more back behind the screen. Also moved and tied some branches to give more light exposure. 






BC3






























I am now a very big fan of low dosage feeding with the Blumats, been running 500 to 600 ppm, trying to keep it around the 550 mark. No burned tips, good steady growth, no overly deep green leaves but do have some purple stems, not too worried about that. Making sure I test the rez before I make up a batch to I try and balance the feed to keep it around 550 ppm. pH has not been a problem to date with this grow, I am trying to keep my pH around 6.0 as that seems to be the right number.
The adjustments I made to the heights of the plants with the wire stands is working fine, I am keeping the bulb where the bottom is level with the tops of the plants. I may have to drop it some to reduce stretch or do some bending, CK2 is about 40" so damn near the top of that screen. Ever other plant has been adjusted with the stands to equal that same height as CK2.
Left to right:
BC1 34" + 6" stand
CK2 40" no stand
CK1 30" + 6" stand
BC2 30" + 10" stand
BC3 32" + 8" stand

They are drinking about 2 gallons a day, that's a constant drip from the Blumats with the lights on. Slows down to almost a stop just before the lights come back on, so I think the Blumats are working great.

GR


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 24, 2016)

Day 9 of flower. Under 400w hps.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 24, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> Day 9 of flower. Under 400w hps. View attachment 3788903


That is a fucking lovely canopy!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> That is a fucking lovely canopy!


Is it one plant as well?


----------



## budulyk (Sep 24, 2016)

400w hps week 7 flower 3 bagseed 1 sweet green poison week 2 flower 100x100x200cm tent on gh 3 part


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes 1 plant she Vegged for about 45 days. 3rd grow. First try at scrog.


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> That is a fucking lovely canopy!


Thanks. I've been keeping it very simple this go and it's paying off so far.
She actually just started flowering a few days ago. But she's been 12/12 for 10 now.
I'm trying to figure out if she's a indica leaner or sativa . So far this random bag seed looks sativa Dom.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> Thanks. I've been keeping it very simple this go and it's paying off so far.
> She actually just started flowering a few days ago. But she's been 12/12 for 10 now.
> I'm trying to figure out if she's a indica leaner or sativa . So far this random bag seed looks sativa Dom.


How long have you veged for?


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Golden Lemons by DNA Genetics.
> Veg 250w MH
> Flower 400w Dual Spec HPS
> 1000 x 1000 x 2000mm tent.
> DWCView attachment 3650435View attachment 3650436


How was the smoke any good?


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> How long have you veged for?


About 45 days. I think it was 43 just cant remember.
It really started growing fast when i gave her some nutes. Ive only grown 2 other times and neither grew this fast.
Its really starting to stink up my basement. 
Ill post a pic in the morning when she wakes up.


----------



## MickeyMackWood (Sep 26, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> Day 9 of flower. Under 400w hps. View attachment 3788903


Very nice, well done! Keep us updated!


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 27, 2016)

I Think im done tucking. She seems to not be stretching as much.


----------



## MickeyMackWood (Sep 29, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> I Think im done tucking. She seems to not be stretching as much. View attachment 3791373


Perfection. Looking forward to see what she yields for you!


----------



## Aby55 (Oct 7, 2016)

MickeyMackWood said:


> Perfection. Looking forward to see what she yields for you!



Thanks. Im very eager to see what i yeild.
A pic from yesterday


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 7, 2016)

maxamus1 said:


> How was the smoke any good?


The smell got better with time, and yeah really nice smoke, had no trouble shifting it, people loved it.


----------



## MickeyMackWood (Oct 8, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> View attachment 3799067
> Thanks. Im very eager to see what i yeild.
> A pic from yesterday


Awesome! I've been skeptic about scrog for awhile, figured I could get the same result with good old fashioned LST but the scrog looks a hell of a lot simpler and accurate with the screen being a guide. Definitely gonna give it a go next time around! A++


----------



## budulyk (Oct 8, 2016)

week 9 update 1x 400w hps gh nutes


----------



## gr865 (Oct 18, 2016)

Day 70 of 12/12 Harvest day!

I harvested BC1 last week, my mutant plant, it went into a jar today, 30 g's, and I don't think it's going to be that good either.

So today I harvested the other four ladies, BC2 & 3 and CK1 & 2. Did more trimming than I normally do for the 1st hang, also hung them as full plant instead of stems or nuggets. First time doing that also.
BC2 before and after
 Wanted to show the back of the screen on BC2 
BC3 before and after

Took a break and smoked a bowl of Headband, forgot to take a before pic of CK1 so here is after

CK2 before and after

Group shot in the tent to dry!


GR


----------



## gr865 (Oct 25, 2016)

Just a quick pic of the finished work. Ready to start again. I put BC1 in the compost pile so final weight of the other four ladies is 8.15 zips.


----------



## budulyk (Oct 26, 2016)

that bagseed i had turned out like this in the end seeing them pics of gr865 inspired me to update ya lol


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 9, 2016)

This thread needs new life. Come on yall grab life by the pussy with your 400w gold


----------



## AutoNorCal (Jan 17, 2017)

New 400w


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jan 22, 2017)

Check my grow journal for 400w coco dtw. I'm in love with that set up since lonnnnnnng time.

This one is the sour tangie , always under 400w


----------



## prostheticninja (Jan 22, 2017)

AutoNorCal said:


> View attachment 3878695 New 400w


Is that an Amazon special?
Good job not going with Lowballer. That guy is a fucking twat. Ordered my first 400 from him and both of the bulbs were used. Ordered a 600 from him with the same reflector you got (works good, by the way), but the reflector had come down on the cord in shipping and sliced it wide open. I was already behind, so I had no time to send it back so I just swapped out the socket with another one. But, wouldn't you know it, that rat bastard had given me used bulbs again, and the HPS flickered when it fired up. I put in the MH bulb (also used and incredibly dim) for the first night of flowering until I could get to the store to get a new bulb. Very, very pissed off about that, still (clearly). Oh well. Just another reason to support local businesses 

I would throw up my 400 tent, but no one cares about vegging plants lol.


----------



## AutoNorCal (Jan 22, 2017)

prostheticninja said:


> Is that an Amazon special?
> Good job not going with Lowballer. That guy is a fucking twat. Ordered my first 400 from him and both of the bulbs were used. Ordered a 600 from him with the same reflector you got (works good, by the way), but the reflector had come down on the cord in shipping and sliced it wide open. I was already behind, so I had no time to send it back so I just swapped out the socket with another one. But, wouldn't you know it, that rat bastard had given me used bulbs again, and the HPS flickered when it fired up. I put in the MH bulb (also used and incredibly dim) for the first night of flowering until I could get to the store to get a new bulb. Very, very pissed off about that, still (clearly). Oh well. Just another reason to support local businesses
> 
> I would throw up my 400 tent, but no one cares about vegging plants lol.



Yeah amazon kit and
Sold by VIVOSUN and Fulfilled by Amazon 
I heard the shit about lowballer and chose the listed above


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jan 31, 2017)

Another 400w stuff...


----------



## Tyler the Gardener (Feb 3, 2017)

Here's a 400w scrogg, two plants, 5g soil, 48 tops plus all the undergrowth. 


Would you believe me if I told you it's my first cycle?


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 4, 2017)

Tyler the Gardener said:


> Here's a 400w scrogg, two plants, 5g soil, 48 tops plus all the undergrowth.
> 
> 
> Would you believe me if I told you it's my first cycle?


your killing it for your first run bro good shit, keep it up!
now you running 2 plants in a 5 gal or 2 5 gal?
how often you watering?!


----------



## Tyler the Gardener (Feb 4, 2017)

glockdoc said:


> your killing it for your first run bro good shit, keep it up!
> now you running 2 plants in a 5 gal or 2 5 gal?
> how often you watering?!


Each plant is in a 5 gallon pot, and there's two, I apologize. I water every 3 days, but it was closer to every 5 earlier in


----------



## fridayfishfry (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Mar 27, 2017)

fridayfishfry said:


>


Them babys looking really nice man


----------



## Aby55 (Mar 31, 2017)

start of me next 400w hps scrog.
Dementia by loud seeds. Blue Dream X Amnesia haze.


----------



## AutoNorCal (Mar 31, 2017)

Current crop under my 400hps all autos
2 dinafem og kushes and one RoyalQueenSeeds QuickOne
3x3 ft tent


----------



## Turbo head (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a 400w hps grew some fat incredible bulk I'm doing some msnl seeds at the moment in coco when there worthy I will show pics it's my 3rd grow can't wait every ones 400w setups are awesome plants look good goodluck and may you all prosper  peace oouuutt


----------



## Aby55 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi again fellow 400watters.
I just want to get an idea of how far you keep your 400 away from your canopy.
I just have a regular hood no air cooled.

I was keeping my likt about 12 inchs from the canopy but yesterday i decided to drop it 6 inchs above canopy.
Im going to keep an eye on it for heat stress but ive got the air moving pretty good in the room.

Ive read so many different opinions on light height. So id like to see what works for you guys. 
Thanks!


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 10, 2017)

6-12 inches is what you want, if you can keep it at 6 without bleaching then let that rip


----------



## Aby55 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ok. Yea ive had it at 6 since yesterday and the blue dream x amnesia haze seem to love it.
No burn or bleaching yet so i assume its not going to be an issue.


----------



## Aby55 (Apr 10, 2017)

Heres a top view. Def no burn or bleaching yet.


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 10, 2017)

Aby55 said:


> Heres a top view. Def no burn or bleaching yet. View attachment 3922253


yea she looks real happy, just keep an eye on it.
blue dream x amnesia haze sound like a real fierce mix, where did u score that?


----------



## Aby55 (Apr 10, 2017)

Its a strain from loud seeds called Dementia i picked up from seedsherenow.
I wanted to scrog it but i dont have time. Hoping i can root a few clones to scog next winter.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 26, 2018)

Resurrection. 

What’s shaking people. 

I’m back for bit. 

Here’s my latest single plant that I’ve switched to flower schedule today. 

So far this plant is approx 5 weeks old from seed. 

Has been topped where the first 5 bladed leaves appeared. 

Then those 2 main tops have been topped again. 

A couple of lower shoots have been removed and I have used a small amount of super cropping to keep an even canopy. 

This is a single Blue Dream from HSO grown from fem seed. 

Over the upcoming stretching period I will be removing a lot of lower growth and adding some support steaks at each corner of the pots for later on. 

Canna Coco Pro 
18L pot
Currently being fed with 
DUTCH PRO GROW A/B hydro/coco 4ml p/L
DUTCH PRO MULTI TOTAL 1ml p/L
DUTCH PRO TAKE ROOT 1ml p/L
pH 5.7-6.2 depending upon where I set it. 
EC1.4

Environment 
19.5C-25.5C
RH35-55-%


----------



## jondamon (Dec 27, 2018)

Little update after one full 12/12 period

Today I have trimmed up the bottoms and slight super crop to even out the canopy again.

You can see on the pics the difference from before and after trimming along with after the small super crop to level out the canopy.

Also my hi’s and lo’s for temp and RH along with current running.


----------



## Natethenewb (Dec 29, 2018)

Figured this would be an appropriate place to ask how close can I put my 400w without issues.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 30, 2018)

Natethenewb said:


> Figured this would be an appropriate place to ask how close can I put my 400w without issues.



Depends at what point of growth your plants are at.

Seedlings etc you want it around 3ft away but in all honesty for seedlings an HID light is too intense and not recommended.

I use a 250w CFL for seedling.

Then after around 2 weeeks I switch to my 400w MH at about 2ft away.

Then I adjust it to around 18” off the canopy for the rest of the grow cycle even when I switch out the MH to HPS it stays around the same distance. 


The general rule of thumb is if you can keep your hand at the top of the canopy without it getting too hot for comfort then your light distance is fine.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 30, 2018)

Natethenewb said:


> Figured this would be an appropriate place to ask how close can I put my 400w without issues.



You can also look up the 

INVERSE SQUARE LAW on lighting.


----------



## Natethenewb (Dec 30, 2018)

jondamon said:


> Depends at what point of growth your plants are at.
> 
> Seedlings etc you want it around 3ft away but in all honesty for seedlings an HID light is too intense and not recommended.
> 
> ...


I'm sitting at about 18 inches now seems to be fine. But have seen as low as 6, but asuming they have glass covers and better ventilation lol. Thanks  trying to maximize my 400 till my tent shows on Friday


----------



## jondamon (Dec 31, 2018)

Day 5 of 12/12. 

Currently using 400w MH
1.6EC @5.8pH
Approx 4Litres of feed every other day at present in an 18Litre pot. 

HSO blue dream as I really enjoy the smoke on this strain.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 4, 2019)

Day 8 of 12/12

EC 1.4 currently. 
pH5.8

Feeding every other day at present. 

Slight little super crop again to even out the canopy a little more. 

All to allow the smaller main to catch up a little more. 

Next week I will add some supports.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 9, 2019)

These were taken yesterday.

At day 13 of 12/12

Pistils are now showing but I forgot to take pics of that.

I have trimmed a couple more bits of lower growth.

Added support stakes and tied some of the leaders to the support stakes.

Also a shot of how my main stalk looks and showing where I topped. I also topped each of those 4 mains coming up.

I topped after the first 5 bladed leaves during veg.

I’ve also switched to my HPS now.

Current EC1.4
pH5.8

EC out currently sitting at 1.7.

Also gave a small pinch of Epsom salts across the top of my coco as a little top dress before I watered last time which could explain the slight increase in EC Out but it’s nothing huge and the plant isn’t showing any obvious sign of any issues.


----------



## rob333 (Jan 9, 2019)

jondamon said:


> These were taken yesterday.
> 
> At day 13 of 12/12
> 
> ...


this thread is dead mate


----------



## jondamon (Jan 9, 2019)

rob333 said:


> this thread is dead mate


Don’t care lol. 

I’ll keep posting them anyway lol.


----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 9, 2019)

Auto's in the middle , started 2 weeks behind others. Others are mystery bag seeds I may name trooper. Cause them bitches have toughed it out through my steep learning curve and absolute horrid water.


----------



## rob333 (Jan 9, 2019)

jondamon said:


> Don’t care lol.
> 
> I’ll keep posting them anyway lol.


you cpr the shit out of this thread then


----------



## jondamon (Jan 10, 2019)

rob333 said:


> you cpr the shit out of this thread then


I will dude. 

I will lol.


----------



## rob333 (Jan 10, 2019)

jondamon said:


> I will dude.
> 
> I will lol.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 11, 2019)

rob333 said:


>


Lmao.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 12, 2019)

Day 15 of 12/12

Flower sets are starting to form. 

So this will be now when I count my flowering start time. 

5L mix
Current EC1.7
5ml Canna Mono Ca
16ml each of Dutch pro hydro Grow A/B
Multi total 5ml
pH 5.8

Started to get a slight calcium issue denoted by the slight spotting that’s started on some leaves. 

Hence the 5ml canna mono Ca used. 

Dutch pro hydro has 3.6% Ca in its formula which imo for coco is not enough as it needs to be around 5%. 

As I have said earlier this is when I now begin to add the mono Ca as I don’t like using a Cal/Mag product and prefer to use individual nutrients as calcium and maganesium problems never crop up together. 

And an abundance of one will cause symptoms of the other. 


I won’t be adding any more Ca next watering as I will only do this once per week unless the spotting gets worse. 

The trick with spotting these symptoms becomes easier over time and you begin to be able to see the early signs and deal with them before they’re an issue.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 15, 2019)

Day 18 of 12/12. 

Current EC1.8
I added 0.5ml per litre of Canna Mono Ca again today along with
4ml per litre Dutch Pro Grow A/B
1ml per litre Multi Total. 
pH5.5 to allow the Ca to be uptaken a little easier 

EC out 1.9. 

I’ll most likely back off the feed back down to 1.5 next watering for a few days. 

I’m going to continue adding 0.5ml of canna mono Ca as the symptoms of the Ca def are not progressing any further which is great. 

As you’ll see top colas are beginning to form slightly so I now is when I say true flowering has begun. 

Here’s the pics.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 18, 2019)

Day 21 of 12/12

Current EC1.6
pH5.7
EC out 1.8

Slight super crop to control heights and spread out over the light footprint.


----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 19, 2019)

Day 5 of 12/12 .


----------



## jondamon (Jan 20, 2019)

Natethenewb said:


> Day 5 of 12/12 .



Looking good. 

You may want to keep feeding at the same level and not increase for the next 2 weeks during stretch as you’re getting slight over feeding symptoms which should correct themselves during the stretching phase. 

Remember after stretch has completed you don’t need to increase feeding strength. 

Keeping plodding along at similar strength to now. 

Maybe look to reduce feedstrength around week 6 gradually.


----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 20, 2019)

jondamon said:


> Looking good.
> 
> You may want to keep feeding at the same level and not increase for the next 2 weeks during stretch as you’re getting slight over feeding symptoms which should correct themselves during the stretching phase.
> 
> ...


Sadly they haven't been given much , think maybe 2 feeds since seed lol. First one was an attempt at 20-20-20, didn't like the burnt tips & slight claw that gave , then it only got water for following 2 weeks , then gave it a half strength of the GH 3 part (their feed chart for mild veg sadly) . think it was my water though , around 8ph & 380ish ppm. First month I didn't know Jack about checking water lol, few days ago got some ro water to make that a bit easier on me . They've only gotten 1 drink of that stuff so far. I try to get the ph down to low 6s but strips are rather difficult to read accurately lol. Was wanting to give them their first flower feed today, but not so sure it's the best idea


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 20, 2019)

oh no shit!! welcome back jondamon!


----------



## jondamon (Jan 20, 2019)

glockdoc said:


> oh no shit!! welcome back jondamon!


How’s it going Glock!


----------



## jondamon (Jan 20, 2019)

glockdoc said:


> oh no shit!! welcome back jondamon!



FYI I’ve never stopped growing. 


Just stopped frequenting RIU for a while.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 20, 2019)

Natethenewb said:


> Sadly they haven't been given much , think maybe 2 feeds since seed lol. First one was an attempt at 20-20-20, didn't like the burnt tips & slight claw that gave , then it only got water for following 2 weeks , then gave it a half strength of the GH 3 part (their feed chart for mild veg sadly) . think it was my water though , around 8ph & 380ish ppm. First month I didn't know Jack about checking water lol, few days ago got some ro water to make that a bit easier on me . They've only gotten 1 drink of that stuff so far. I try to get the ph down to low 6s but strips are rather difficult to read accurately lol. Was wanting to give them their first flower feed today, but not so sure it's the best idea


Personally I wouldn’t worry about feeding them anything just yet. 

They’re green and healthy enough. 

They’re also about to explode during transition and will continue to grow for the next 10-15 days. 

If you start to see any signs of under feeding , lower growth yellowing, overall paler appearance then look to feed a small amount to begin with. 


Here’s some pics of my plant from 2 hours ago. 

Day 22 of 12/12. 

Small amount of super cropping again on the leaders just to shape the canopy a little more. 

Also a nice shot showing my lamp vs canopy distance of my 400w.


----------



## jondamon (May 31, 2019)

Update I pulled 170g from that one plant.

Here’s my newest.


Started with 250w cfl.

Switched to 400w MH a few days ago.

These are just over 1 month old from seed.

Topped at the 5th blade set and trimmed underneath ready for final transplant into 2.5gallon pots Before flowering.

2x Dinafem critical +
1x White Russian Sensi Seeds
1x Cheese dinafem.


Currently feeding at
1.2EC
pH5.8

Environment
22C lo
27C hi
RH 46% lo
RH 64% hi

Feeding every other day at present.

Edit...forgot to say these are in straight 100% canna coco pro using DUTCH PRO GROW A/B MULTI TOTAL and TAKE ROOT.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2019)

jondamon said:


> FYI I’ve never stopped growing.
> 
> 
> Just stopped frequenting RIU for a while.


Yeah but, do you ever frequent 


















Deez nuts?!


----------



## jondamon (May 31, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah but, do you ever frequent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t know who DEEZ is but if his nutz aren’t cheesy then yes I’ll frequent them lol.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 6, 2019)

Little update. 

Plants are around 6 weeks old now. 

1 has been topped again to control its height. 

Had a slight issue this last week. 

My ducting from fan to out of the room split and began dumping all the hot air back into my area. 

Luckily I caught it before temps went to high. 29C. 

Currently feeding at 1.2EC ph5.8

@glockdoc how’s it hanging bud.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 10, 2019)

jondamon said:


> Little update.
> 
> Plants are around 6 weeks old now.
> 
> ...


things are okay. how about yourself?
the plants are looking good, journals still nice and detailed.
wish i had some plants to show lol still havent started anything lol.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 10, 2019)

Plants have been transplanted into their final pots and switched to 12/12.

I like to transplant and flip on the same day.

My transplant method incurs zero shock and I have a tutorial here for those that may be interested.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-transplant-tutorial.395161/

Here’s an update of the ladies as of yesterday.


Current stats
Temp hi 24.4C lo 19.7C
RH hi 58% lo 41%
EC 1.0
pH 5.8

I have decreased the EC for the transplant due to the new coco in the transplant containers.

Next feed will be at 1.2EC.




glockdoc said:


> things are okay. how about yourself?
> the plants are looking good, journals still nice and detailed.
> wish i had some plants to show lol still havent started anything lol.


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Jun 10, 2019)

Just found the 400w forum. 
I’ve only had a 400w ever. Never went bigger. 
Pro mix coco
Fox farm nutes 
Here are some pics:


----------



## jondamon (Jun 10, 2019)

BelchertownBuddy said:


> Just found the 400w forum.
> I’ve only had a 400w ever. Never went bigger. View attachment 4348002View attachment 4348003View attachment 4348004
> Pro mix coco
> Fox farm nutes
> Here are some pics:



Welcome welcome lol. 

This thread died a year or so ago and I’ve resurrected it lol.


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Jun 10, 2019)

That is awesome. Keep the little guys alive. Ha ha ha 
I’m from the States. Massachusetts to be exact.


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Jun 10, 2019)

Put 3 girls outside this year. We will see how they fair.


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Jun 10, 2019)

I guess I take back never going bigger than 400w. Lol


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 10, 2019)

BelchertownBuddy said:


> That is awesome. Keep the little guys alive. Ha ha ha
> I’m from the States. Massachusetts to be exact.


oh yea? im from rhode island!!!!!
what part of mass u in


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Jun 10, 2019)

Belchertown


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 10, 2019)

BelchertownBuddy said:


> Belchertown


oh, never heard of it lol


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Jun 11, 2019)

It’s near Amherst mass, I’m sure you’ve heard of Springfield, it’s about 35 minutes away from Springfield


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 11, 2019)

nice nice. any sour diesel around?!?!? lol just a joke.
i live near twin river casino in rhode island, about an hour and 20 min from springfield. every now and then i venture out to six flags with the fam.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

BelchertownBuddy said:


> It’s near Amherst mass, I’m sure you’ve heard of Springfield, it’s about 35 minutes away from Springfield


U talkin bout the 413 lol i use to live on quincey ave by commerce hs


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

My lil garden


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Jun 11, 2019)

Yup. 413 life. Ha ha.


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Jun 11, 2019)

What are you growing in?


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Jun 11, 2019)

They look really nice and healthy


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

BelchertownBuddy said:


> Yup. 413 life. Ha ha.


How is it now with the casino downtown


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

BelchertownBuddy said:


> They look really nice and healthy


Thanks


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

BelchertownBuddy said:


> What are you growing in?


FFOF in one n sum kellogs potting soil


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Jun 11, 2019)

I hear it’s real busy, I know of better things to do with my money then to give it to the casinos. About 20 years ago I met a mathematician who was a really smart guy, he said “take a look at Las Vegas, do you think winners paid for all of that? Nope, it was all the losers money.So what are your odds!!!”Ha ha ha


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

BelchertownBuddy said:


> I hear it’s real busy, I know of better things to do with my money then to give it to the casinos. About 20 years ago I met a mathematician who was a really smart guy, he said “take a look at Las Vegas, do you think winners paid for all of that? Nope, it was all the losers money.So what are your odds!!!”Ha ha ha


Lol i only ask cuz as soon as i moved south they said they were gonna build it. Havent been back there since 2012 n cant say that i miss it


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jun 11, 2019)

gr865 said:


> Quick update!
> Day 31 since sprout.
> 7/9/16 - Transplanted into the two gallon smart pots.
> 7/23/16 - Hooked up Blumat gravity system, 5 carrots, 10 gal rez.
> ...


As a rule of thumb keep electric above the waist and water below the waist.. Fire makes the buds taste funny... Well house fires..


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> As a rule of thumb keep electric above the waist and water below the waist.. Fire makes the buds taste funny... Well house fires..


N thats how u start a block party


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jun 11, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> N thats how u start a block party


plane crash bud.... not good at all..


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> plane crash bud.... not good at all..


Thats crazy my dude did not mean to offend either


----------



## gr865 (Jun 11, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> As a rule of thumb keep electric above the waist and water below the waist.. Fire makes the buds taste funny... Well house fires..


Thanks dude, the fan below the light is well above any potential water. But thanks that is very good advice.

I grow has evolved into a much better system, check out some of my more recent grows in my signatures.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jun 11, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Thats crazy my dude did not mean to offend either... No





ct26turbo said:


> Thats crazy my dude did not mean to offend either


Me neither... I gave up being too serious.. I can argue on facebook.. Never on Roll it up... Plus im a grow noob... So my advice may be heartfelt but may not be the best...


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 16, 2019)

More pics


----------



## ozziebud (Jun 16, 2019)

7x 400w 2 critical 2.0


----------



## jondamon (Jun 27, 2019)

Evening everyone. 

Day 17 of 12/12. 

Plants were trimmed up from the bottom approx 7 days into 12/12 and then trimmed lightly again after around day 10. 

Some tops have been super cropped to control height a small amount. 

Currently feeding 1.0EC pH5.8

In 18litres of water I’m adding

50ml Dutch Pro A&B bloom 
10ml Dutch Pro Explode

Total plant mass within the light penetration approx 18-22” from the top of the plant down.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 2, 2019)

Day 21 of 12/12. 

EC In 1.1
pH5.8
24.6C hi
20.3C lo
56% RH hi
43% RH lo


----------



## jondamon (Jul 6, 2019)

Day 25

Stats all the same. 

Amount of nutes still the same etc.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 17, 2019)

Day 35 of 12/12. 

EC 0.8
pH5.8
25C 
22C
35%
52%


----------



## jondamon (Aug 11, 2019)

Day 57 of 12/12.

Current EC 0.8
pH 5.8
Temps
26C/21C
RH 38-47%

Slight Ca deficiency on 2 of the plants that I got controlled.

White Russian and Cheese are experiencing the def.

The 2x critical are coping fine.

I was a little pre occupied fixing a hot hatch car and didn’t pay as much attention as I should have.

Normally once a month I like to feed Ca and Mg as a single mix feed at around 0.8-1.2 to help re buffer the coco this was what I was pre occupied to do.

Usually when multi straining and feeding everything the same input solution it can happen if you haven’t got your finger completely on the pulse.

Nothing too detrimental and progression has now stopped.





As an FYI I spend approx 45mins in my grow every other day. 


I don’t sit there’s watching them continuously. 

Pic 1 in this post is the same cola as pic 3 in my last post.


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 12, 2019)

Not in flower but this was veg diesel haze chasis under air cooled 400w digital ballast


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 12, 2019)

jondamon said:


> Day 35 of 12/12.
> 
> EC 0.8
> pH5.8
> ...


Nk
Nice


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2019)

Veronavb said:


> Not in flower but this was veg diesel haze chasis under air cooled 400w digital ballast



Nice stock and branching. 

Feel free to post more pics. 

This thread used to be thriving many moons ago.


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Nov 14, 2019)

ORECAL said:


> am i the only one that's got a 400W that has pics or what?????? come on people lets see some other plants done with 400W lights.


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Nov 18, 2019)

400w room reset


----------



## G-money123 (Nov 18, 2019)

400 watt mh. Then switched to flower at day 40 with hps


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 19, 2019)

BelchertownBuddy said:


> I hear it’s real busy, I know of better things to do with my money then to give it to the casinos. About 20 years ago I met a mathematician who was a really smart guy, he said “take a look at Las Vegas, do you think winners paid for all of that? Nope, it was all the losers money.So what are your odds!!!”Ha ha ha


Probably a little mob money sprinkled in there too. Maybe.. I'm no snitch.


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Nov 20, 2019)

Starting Cinderella xx for the 400w. Under T5
Promix micro, organic nutes


----------



## Warseed (Nov 22, 2019)

2 Pink Kush clones from my outdoor grow, 2 Afghani clones from my outdoor grow, 1 Northern Lights seedling, and a lost cause reveg clone. 

iPower 400W Ballast
400W Vivosun MH Bulb
HydroFarm Super Grow Wing reflector
PGM5 Mix


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Powertech (Feb 3, 2020)

Pics are 6ish weeks from 12/12 switch. Damn hermie got me. But cant find anything other than the second to last pick which I believe is a opened pollen sac? I fried the middle plant, and seems under fed the bottom left.

4 Spider Farmer SF1000's - 8 plants - almost 5x5 tent


----------



## jondamon (Feb 12, 2020)

Room still running and I’m still alive.

it’s been 8 years since I got busted lol.

they’ve never been back which means I’ve never stopped lol.
Currently only have 2 plants in my room.
1x Critical + dinafem
1x Auto Northern lights x big bud (smaller girl)

these are being fed with only DUTCH PRO HYDRO/COCO and 1ml per litre Canna Momo Ca at 1.2-1.4EC every single day. pH at 5.8 with more than 20% runoff.

currently around week 5 or 6 of flower for critical plus.

I don’t particularly count flowering as they’re done when they’re done.


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Feb 13, 2020)

Cinderella xx
50th day of flower
Still has a ways to go.
promix
Fox farm trio
Cal mag
Xtra bloom nutes


----------



## gr865 (Feb 13, 2020)

Looking good, your running 4 or 6 plants?


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Feb 14, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Looking good, your running 4 or 6 plants?


2


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Feb 14, 2020)

2


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Feb 14, 2020)

Lst and topping crazy. Ha ha


----------



## jondamon (Feb 23, 2020)

Plants are (insert your own week here as I can’t remember) into flowering.
Critical + big girl
NL x BB auto smaller starting to bulk girl 

EC 1.0 pH6.0 at last feeding.


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (Feb 23, 2020)

Almost finished. Left plant 1 more week, right plant 2 more weeks


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 23, 2020)

Only 300 watts gonna bump it up in a few weeks because the last time I adjusted them up they did not like it but nice purple didn’t give it a lot of pk yet I gave it a very little and i gave them more today.


----------



## Faiq27 (Apr 23, 2020)

Any of you guys use 2 lights but 1x400mh and 1x400hps and rotate the bulbs every 3 days?


----------



## Faiq27 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## jondamon (May 13, 2020)

Faiq27 said:


> View attachment 4563458


I haven’t but I would image THC production would be good because of the MH lamp during flower. 

I use MH to veg and for the stretch then switch to the HPS. 

Currently trying single plant scrog kind of grow but with 4 plants each with their own scrog net.

I vegged them for a few weeks and topped them all. Added the canes and nets and switched to flower. They’ve been on 12/12 for 2 days.

mainly using the nets for canopy control but I am tucking leaders under etc.


----------



## Faiq27 (May 15, 2020)

jondamon said:


> I haven’t but I would image THC production would be good because of the MH lamp during flower.
> 
> I use MH to veg and for the stretch then switch to the HPS.
> 
> ...


Any thread for this grow


----------



## jondamon (May 15, 2020)

Faiq27 said:


> Any thread for this grow


Yes sir.






What I’m doing now!


Just a few snaps from yesterday. 2x DINAFEM CRITICAL+ 1x DINAFEM WHITE SIBERIAN 1x DELICIOUS SEEDS ELEVEN ROSES Temps and RH can be seen in the pics. Plants are in straight coco (canna pro) with DUTCH PRO COCO GROW A/B with 0.2EC extra Ca. Feed EC 0.8. Water starting EC 0.2. pH in 6...



rollitup.org


----------



## Faiq27 (May 15, 2020)

jondamon said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really enjoying can't wait to see results what yeild do you get looking insane pa


----------



## jondamon (May 15, 2020)

Faiq27 said:


> Really enjoying can't wait to see results what yeild do you get looking insane pa


First time I’ve tried this idea. I’ve owned the screens I’m using for about 5 years.

normally I top and train and usually average around 400g from my light.

I’ve got journals on here pulling 450g or so.

numbers though don’t ultimately matter to me though as I only grow for myself.

Last grow was an auto and one photo plant.

as long as I get enough to last till next harvest I’m happy lol.


----------



## jondamon (May 15, 2020)

Day 5 of 12/12.

been tucking and repositioning.


----------



## Faiq27 (May 15, 2020)

That mad I'm aiming for atleast 500g on my grow 

I need to defoiliate them soon


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (May 15, 2020)

Been a while fellas. I hope everyone is healthy and safe. Started this one on 4/20. Lol
400w hps
Pro mix
Fox farm trio


----------



## jondamon (May 16, 2020)

Popped in my HPS lamp today as I had the perfect opportunity to go into my room during the night period which is during my day time.

COVID has the kids locked up in the house pretty much so daytime work is pretty hard to do at the minute And I didn’t want to over run the MH past 2 weeks stretch so I’ve opted to switch to the HPS earlier than I normally would.


----------



## visajoe1 (May 17, 2020)

jondamon said:


> Popped in my HPS lamp today as I had the perfect opportunity to go into my room during the night period which is during my day time.
> 
> COVID has the kids locked up in the house pretty much so daytime work is pretty hard to do at the minute And I didn’t want to over run the MH past 2 weeks stretch so I’ve opted to switch to the HPS earlier than I normally would.


Can you raise your humidity? 40% is pretty low, at that temp you wanna be 55-60%. Look into VPD when you have a chance


----------



## jondamon (May 18, 2020)

visajoe1 said:


> Can you raise your humidity? 40% is pretty low, at that temp you wanna be 55-60%. Look into VPD when you have a chance


Thanks for this info. I know all about VPD or vapour pressure deficit.

I know that’s pretty low as per my temperature but this is on the side of my grow away from any plant matter.

So last night I’ve placed my Temp/RH gauge amongst the plants to record its highs and lows. it was TARED at 41%RH and about 25C

I’ll report back later when I’m in the room watering.

normally I don’t pay much attention to the optimal RH based on VPD.

as long as I’m above 40 and below 65 I’m happy and my plants are happy.

Id much rather use a range of between numbers rather than chase a perfect number.

but thanks for looking out.


----------



## jondamon (May 18, 2020)

visajoe1 said:


> Can you raise your humidity? 40% is pretty low, at that temp you wanna be 55-60%. Look into VPD when you have a chance


As promised here are the pics. Earlier I mentioned I zero’d the gauge at 41% RH 

This was the position of my gauge.


Hi and Lo


----------



## jondamon (May 19, 2020)

visajoe1 said:


> Can you raise your humidity? 40% is pretty low, at that temp you wanna be 55-60%. Look into VPD when you have a chance


So as you can see from the pics. My RH amongst my plants is exactly where it needs to be.


----------



## jondamon (May 19, 2020)

Little update.


----------



## Faiq27 (May 20, 2020)

And up date guys day 15 of flower


----------



## jondamon (May 22, 2020)

More tucking bending and repositioning.

Plants are still receiving 1.2EC where 0.2EC is my source water. 0.2EC Is CalMag and 0.8EC is my base nutes.


----------



## visajoe1 (May 23, 2020)

jondamon said:


> So as you can see from the pics. My RH amongst my plants is exactly where it needs to be.


LOL, except its not, as we can see from your pics new and old. At best, you're in the red circle below, you want be in the green circle of VPD chart. All good either way bro, do you, happy growing


----------



## jondamon (May 23, 2020)

visajoe1 said:


> LOL, except its not, as we can see from your pics new and old. At best, you're in the red circle below, you want be in the green circle of VPD chart. All good either way bro, do you, happy growing
> 
> View attachment 4574170


My RH amongst my plants didn’t drop below what I zero’d it at which was 41% which means it only increased and it didn’t exceed 68%.

I don’t run my humidifier during dark cycles so we can assume from this that my RH was below 68 but higher than it was when i zero’d it at 41%.

not being funny here but I’m not interested in monitoring my entire room every hour on the hour. I have better things to do with my time.

as I couldn’t find anything from you maybe youd like to contribute in this thread with pics of your own room and plants and show us your RH and temps? seeing as you’re so quick to shoot down those that actually do!

it’s one of the reasons I’m posting pics of my grows again as I’ve spent years helping people on this site.

And once again you shot me down about VPD when I expressly mentioned that on the side of my room where my gauge is it doesn’t give an accurate reading of what’s happening between the plants.

It’s there for my reference.

I know that when it’s above 35 and below 50 on that gauge that amongst the plants it’s higher and closer to that which it needs to be.

Like I say maybe you’d like to post some pics of your own grows because I haven’t been able to find a single pic of your own grows on here yet I’ve been able to find your shooting down quite a few growers!!


----------



## jondamon (May 23, 2020)

visajoe1 said:


> LOL, except its not, as we can see from your pics new and old. At best, you're in the red circle below, you want be in the green circle of VPD chart. All good either way bro, do you, happy growing
> 
> View attachment 4574170


Ah I see now.

Based on your latest activity VPD is some new information for you.

you’ve only just found out about it as it seems to fly off out of your mouth pretty often now. 

How weird is it that in 3 years on this site you haven’t once posted a pic of your own plants?

and you’ve only been back here for a couple of weeks!

Before that was 3 years ago where still you didn’t post any pics of your plants only pics I can find of yours are of you holding a COB On your knees asking how to wire it.

so I ask you why should anyone listen to you based on the fact that no one can see if you’ve ever even grown a plant yet!

At least I’ve posted pics of my own grows and designs, I help with grow room design and deficiencies.

yet the only thing you say is “YOURE VPD is incorrect” time and time again (well for the last few weeks at least anyway!)


----------



## Faiq27 (May 24, 2020)

Plants looking good no offence here to anyone but I think the best way is through trail and error so a good way to avoid conflict give advise when you are asked.... Keep safe guys will post pics tomorrow guys my little 1s are getting big heads now.....


----------



## Faiq27 (May 25, 2020)

Here we are end of week 3


----------



## jondamon (May 25, 2020)

Faiq27 said:


> Plants looking good no offence here to anyone but I think the best way is through trail and error so a good way to avoid conflict give advise when you are asked


You’re right I should chill a little more.

just gets my back up when people are always chasing something to nit pick.

I know my RH amongst my canopy is where it needs to be. Chasing the perfect VPD number will just drive you insane or cause you to spend a tonne of money trying to nail it down completely.

everyone grows differently.

@visajoe1 sorry for spouting off.

Little update. Day 13 of 12/12.


----------



## jondamon (May 25, 2020)

Faiq27 said:


> Here we are end of week 3
> View attachment 4576312
> View attachment 4576313View attachment 4576314View attachment 4576315



Looking great man. Lovely and lush green.


----------



## visajoe1 (May 25, 2020)

jondamon said:


> Ah I see now.
> 
> Based on your latest activity VPD is some new information for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## jondamon (Jun 4, 2020)

Day 25 of 12/12 now.


----------



## Faiq27 (Jun 4, 2020)

jondamon said:


> Day 25 of 12/12 now.
> 
> View attachment 4585473View attachment 4585475View attachment 4585476View attachment 4585477View attachment 4585478View attachment 4585479


Wow pa looking so mad


----------



## Faiq27 (Jun 4, 2020)

Day 32 of flower 2mrw will be day 35 but I haven't taken anything new



Fingers crossed for a 400g...


----------



## Faiq27 (Jun 11, 2020)

Chaps help me out what do you guys think wrong and what can I do to resolve it.
See below attached


----------



## jondamon (Jun 11, 2020)

Faiq27 said:


> Chaps help me out what do you guys think wrong and what can I do to resolve it.
> See below attached


What are you currently feeding?

My initial thought was a Boron Issue.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 11, 2020)

Day 32 of 12/12


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 11, 2020)

I've had this Hydrofarm 400w mh for 33 years.


----------



## Faiq27 (Jun 11, 2020)

jondamon said:


> What are you currently feeding?
> 
> My initial thought was a Boron Issue.
> 
> View attachment 4592392


Ghe bloom product atm moment pH at 6.0


----------



## jondamon (Jan 31, 2021)

Just reviving an old thread for the 400 boys.

heres mine now.

G13xBlueberry Haze (seed plant and cloned top)
Purple diesel daze (seed plant and cloned top)
Blood diamond OG closest to the door. 

400HPS/MH


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 31, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Just reviving an old thread for the 400 boys.
> 
> heres mine now.
> 
> ...


Looking good..nice frost and still some time left to get frostier


----------



## jondamon (May 24, 2021)

Still rocking my 400w.

where is everyone come on lol.


----------



## Akes (Jun 4, 2021)

Heres my Auto Orange Critical Punch @ week 6 from seed.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 4, 2021)

Update. End of 2 weeks of 12/12

100% coco EC1.0 pH6.0


----------



## jondamon (Jun 10, 2021)

Day 18 of 12/12 pics.

due to the scrog stretch has really been kept to a minimum as I was tucking under the screen until just after 2 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 10, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 18 of 12/12 pics.
> 
> due to the scrog stretch has really been kept to a minimum as I was tucking under the screen until just after 2 weeks of 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 4920187View attachment 4920188View attachment 4920189View attachment 4920190View attachment 4920191View attachment 4920192View attachment 4920193View attachment 4920194


Lookin very good. Nice even canopy. Been a while since I ran a 400.. Im only running a 600 , looks better than 80% of mine.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 13, 2021)

Day 21.

tucking under the screen stopped at the end of the second week of 12/12.

2 plants. 1 strain. Dinafem white Siberian.

100% coco
Dutch pro hydro coco grow and bloom (normally just use grow but seen a lot of folks struggling using the bloom so decided to show how to use)

daily feeding at 1.0EC (source water 0.2EC) pH6.0


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2021)

These are from yesterday they still got a little to go. It's 480w led in a 3 x 3.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 19, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> These are from yesterday they still got a little to go. It's 480w led in a 3 x 3.


Get out you’re not using a 400w light it’s 480w lol. Jk 

looking nice bro. What you think 7-10days left?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2021)

Hahaha yeah bro Im going to 2 or 3 more waterings and next Friday or Saturday should be the day.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 19, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Hahaha yeah bro Im going to 2 or 3 more waterings and next Friday or Saturday should be the day.


What you using? Soil


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> What you using? Soil


Yeah soil with a little bit of coco coir added for filtration purposes. I would like to try some better soil, this was fox farm ocean forest but there's some vermisoil I would to use next.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 20, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah soil with a little bit of coco coir added for filtration purposes. I would like to try some better soil, this was fox farm ocean forest but there's some vermisoil I would to use next.


I’m a 100% coco guy 

Base nutes A/B
Epsom salts
Calmag
MKP

feeding Daily.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I’m a 100% coco guy
> 
> Base nutes A/B
> Epsom salts
> ...


I want to try coco coir but I have to automate my feeding if I do, time won't allow feeding daily


----------



## jondamon (Jun 20, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I want to try coco coir but I have to automate my feeding if I do, time won't allow feeding daily


I’ve purchased everything to automate my own using some DIY drip rings.

just waiting on the final few pieces to arrive but in a nutshell.

tote big enough for your room (60Litre for me with 2 plants to feed daily for approx 1 week)

hailea pump large enough to distribute to your plants. HX-1500 is enough for me even if I do 4 plants next time.

Supply pipe to supply your rings.

T connectors for connecting supply pipe to drip ring supply

T connector for connecting the drip rings and allowing feed tube.

flexi pipe to make drip rings.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 20, 2021)

Basically this but with additional flexi pipe for making the drip rings.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2021)

Omg thanks so much bro I've thought of the idea but starting to look into the components to make it has just not happened. I'll definitely look into it because from everything I see coco coir grows monsters.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jun 20, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I’ve purchased everything to automate my own using some DIY drip rings.
> 
> just waiting on the final few pieces to arrive but in a nutshell.
> 
> ...


Make a thread for this so I can learn how. I gotta do this soon lmao.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Make a thread for this so I can learn how. I gotta do this soon lmao.


I know it can be a game changer.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jun 20, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I know it can be a game changer.


Dont get me started I am watering everyday and only at 3 weeks of flower. I am worried I'll have to water twice a day at some point lol.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 20, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Make a thread for this so I can learn how. I gotta do this soon lmao.


Thread where it will be posted.






My first whole room SCRoG


Hey everyone. I guess a little late to the party with a thread for this one! Lol. I figured it may be nice for some to see the progression of a SCRoG since around the 26th April 2021 The pics begin after i have topped and then cloned one of the tops. some statistics of the grow so far. to...



rollitup.org


----------



## jondamon (Jun 21, 2021)

Just because everyone loves a darkness pic so they can see the true colour of your leaves etc lol.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 25, 2021)

Day 35 12/12


EC 1.1
pH6.0


----------



## jondamon (Jul 1, 2021)

Day 42 of 12/12.

EC0.9 pH6.0


----------



## jondamon (Jul 5, 2021)

Day 45


----------



## jondamon (Jul 22, 2021)

Day 61 of 12/12.

And some shots of drip delivery system v2.0.


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 22, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 61 of 12/12.
> 
> And some shots of drip delivery system v2.0.
> View attachment 4949131View attachment 4949132View attachment 4949133View attachment 4949134View attachment 4949135View attachment 4949136View attachment 4949137


Lookin good buddy ! Interesting water system.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 23, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Lookin good buddy ! Interesting water system.


Thanks it’s just a ring system to go around the 2 plants I’m growing and 2 drippers to stake into each pot.

I did create a single line with 2 rings off the line but was advised that pressure would be different over each ring.

so this allows me a single ring using elbows and a T to create the ring with 4mm drippers coming off the main 13mm supply ring.


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 23, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Thanks it’s just a ring system to go around the 2 plants I’m growing and 2 drippers to stake into each pot.
> 
> I did create a single line with 2 rings off the line but was advised that pressure would be different over each ring.
> 
> so this allows me a single ring using elbows and a T to create the ring with 4mm drippers coming off the main 13mm supply ring.


I still hand water so I think it's cool.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 23, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I still hand water so I think it's cool.


Installed the v2.0 tonight. Day 64 of 12/12.

This grow I decided to create a drip system to make it easier to multi feed per day in coco I was hand watering up until this system


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 23, 2021)

Nice and clean . I dig it !


----------



## jondamon (Jul 23, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Nice and clean . I dig it !


Much better than those 2 rings I made.


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 23, 2021)

And those plants are beautiful btw


----------



## jondamon (Jul 23, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> And those plants are beautiful btw


Thanks bud. Just a waiting game now.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Jul 23, 2021)

Week 5 of up to 17 (I'll never do long flowering strains again) I think they look pretty decent for being less than a 1/3 or the way to finish. 400 watt 4 bar Aglex light


----------



## jondamon (Jul 24, 2021)

Everyone loves a darkness shot lol.

Day 65 of 12/12

under scrog shots too.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Jul 24, 2021)

This photo is a little older of these same plants that I posted above but this is my 400w light. Its is rack grow instead of a tent but the plants dont seem to mind.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 28, 2021)

Day 67 of 12/12

and some adaptations to the drip system with shut off valve and back pressure bypass runoff back into the tank.


----------

